# The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread!



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

_Edit_: *Dates are listed at the bottom of this post!*

"When does the random discussion thread about Cincy 2009 (and everything else) start?"








"How 'bout right now?"








Warm up your keyboards, it's going to be a long, cold winter. But with the aid of this thread, we might be able to partially fill the void left by not being able to drive our cars by at least talking about them and the event we all look forward to more than any other each year:
CINCY!!!








































Oh and let's not forget dinner!
















So the first thing we should probably do is confirm the dates, no? It looks like the traditional first weekend of *June is the 5-7*. How does that work for everyone?
Discuss, before this thread gets...









*Edit: Dates confirmed - June 5-7, 2009. Be there!*
_Modified by vwdaun at 8:01 AM 1-20-2009_


_Modified by vwdaun at 1:21 PM 2-4-2009_


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

yummy
I do have leftover beef and brockoli


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Whoa!
Where did the pages go???


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









I think Paul is messing with us.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

thanks Chris


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_thanks Chris

No problem! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Man, I was over 13000 posts, but not anymore.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Man, I was over 13000 posts, but not anymore.









You have WAY too much time. Now go work on your rocco! LOL


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (vwdaun)*

Well then, let's take this opportunity to talk about *CINCY* and *CINCY RELATED DISCUSSIONS*
I look forward to Cincy. I want to talk to other people looking forward to cincy. Not a post-whoring thread from hell.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
You have WAY too much time. Now go work on your rocco! LOL

It's cold and dark.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (TheTimob)*

I am looking forward to Cincy. I wonder which car I'll bring. I hope I get at least one of them fixed by then.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
It's cold and dark.









and is still recovering from being sick


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
and is still recovering from being sick

That too.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Damn.....60+ pages.... gone.....


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I am looking forward to Cincy. I wonder which car I'll bring. I hope I get at least one of them fixed by then.

Sh*t, I would hope you can get one fixed in 7 1/2 months.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Whoa!
Where did the pages go???

I'm assuming they are permanently gone? When did this happen?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Hey! there was a lot of cincy related discussions that happened in those pages!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

I think that weekend is a spanking idea! I was hovering around this thing like a ballpark yellowjacket after the trash got taken away....







Took me a while to figure out that FOR ONCE it was NOT my internet connection! Not sure I can stay on topic...especially with my cars all wrapped up in the cold.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
I'm assuming they are permanently gone? When did this happen?

Just before the second post in the thread did.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Sh*t, I would hope you can get one fixed in 7 1/2 months.









I'm sure I can fix the current problems, it's just the future problems that will probably happen around mid-May.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0

Nice try. FireVortex saved me there. I saw Rick Astley's face and knew I'd regret clicking it. Even though I do really like Rick Astley's music. I don't get why he's such a laughing stock.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_ Not sure I can stay on topic...especially with my cars all wrapped up in the cold. 

I know right?


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (Chris16vRocco)*

AaaaahhhhHAHHHHHHAahhhhhhh!!! My post count!!!








I'm just gonna throw another post up here to say that i intend on attending this happening come June, lest I lose motivation. I'm hell bent on actually getting the Scirocco registered this week.







Yeah, it's not registered right now.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Nice try. FireVortex saved me there. I saw Rick Astley's face and knew I'd regret clicking it. Even though I do really like Rick Astley's music. I don't get why he's such a laughing stock.

I was implying that we all got Rick Roll'd


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (CodeMan)*

So after registration the to-do list continues:
1 - Some good 14" tires for the Ronals
2 - Tune the CIS-E properly
3 - Strip & paint the spare passenger fender, reinstall w/ 16v wheel arch
4 - Finish the damn round headlight install








5 - Shorten the parkbenches 
6 - Tidy up the interior
7 - Install the stereo
8 - Maybe some sport springs/Bilstein Sports if the funds allow
Hopefully I can get all that done.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Nice try. FireVortex saved me there. I saw Rick Astley's face and knew I'd regret clicking it. Even though I do really like Rick Astley's music. I don't get why he's such a laughing stock.

yup, firevortex ftmfw!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (CodeMan)*

My to-do list:
Silver car:
1. order and install clutch cable
2. replace whichever motor mount is broken (rear one I think)
3. new tires
4. new steering column bearings
5. buy and install different seats (if anyone has any Scirocco 16v or Corrado seats laying around, LMK)
6. make the radio go in the dash all the way
7. remove everything my friend owns from my car

Black car:
1. install brake booster
2. new front struts and mounts (maybe coilovers if I sell this damn Jeep)
3. replace transmission and clutch (if anybody has a good AGB or 2Y laying around, LMK)
4. change timing belt
5. replace steering column bearings
6. fix the random wiring problem that makes my car run like sh*t
That's all I can think of right now, but I'm sure there's more.










_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 8:49 PM 11-20-2008_


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (Chris16vRocco)*

Silver 84 "to do" list:
everything


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

grayish, greenish, whatever scirocco to do items:
new CV boots
new wheel bearings
new tie-rod assemblies
new lower ball joints
new steering rack
new brake disks
new brake lines
new brake pads/shoes
stop leaks
remove a/c heater box
fab in non-a/c heater box
block off a/c fresh/recirc hole in passenger side rain tray
new windshield
fix rear wiper wiring
fix rear defrost wiring
new window scrapers
new door seals
body work
paint
relay headlights
swap in passat 16v throttle body
new exhaust
re-finish wheels
so yeah, just about everything


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Did I mentioned that the Vanagon is back from the Body Shop?...... It looks hot!......Rodolfo is gona take a nap


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

pics!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_......Rodolfo is gona take a nap


are you going to change the motor in Rodolfo, before Cincy ?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Find and repair leak near fusebox(prob. windshield)
Find and repair leak at each side of trunk(hatch seal or tail lights)
Replace clutch and maybe have some Trans. work done too.
Replace front strut mounts and get alignment
Check compression(she just doesn't seem to have the power she should)
Stop parcel shelf from rattling
Replace headlight switch bulb
Check brakes out/replace fluid/maybe time to replace 21 year old hoses
New oil cap
Rewire Alt
Upgrade starter cable and battery ground from A3+ car
Refinish or replace wheels and new tires
New front speakers and maybe and amp.
Rekey locks to match
Wax
Pack
Drive to Cincy


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Find and repair leak at each side of trunk(hatch seal or tail lights)
Rekey locks to match
Drive to Cincy


Add those to my list as well.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

PAGE OWN!! I'm going to try my best to get to cincy this year!! I can't wait!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_PAGE OWN!! I'm going to try my best to get to cincy this year!! I can't wait!!

You stole it from me!
Now post a picture, make it official. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_I'll make sure to bring a Scirocco to Cincy this time...









But which one will you bring?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Mine leaks and leaves water on the little raised section at each side of the trunk, so I think that rules out sunroof drains gone very wrong. Hell, that should rule out the hatch seal too. Hopefully it is both tail lights as that's an easy fix.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

I've ruled out sunroofs too. Mostly because I don't have one.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Marc needs to bring a Scirocco since I haven't seen him bring one in the four years I've gone. And Amber, and Brian, just have to show up, in something-preferably two MkI's.
Changed you two around since I thought it was Brian posting...










_Modified by crazyaboutrocs at 7:22 PM 11-20-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Marc needs to bring a Scirocco since I haven't seen him bring one in the four years I've gone. And Brian, and Amber, just have to show up, in something-preferably two MkI's.

Truth. Amber also needs to learn to own pages properly. I'm this ------><----- close to taking her ownage away.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

build up stereo system
install power door locks
finish alarm
keep the car from breaking down.
drive to cincy


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Wax
Pack
Drive to Cincy

my 16v and I are ready for the trip to Cincy








just plan to change some parts
a) euro rear valance
b) 15 in. wheels and tires
c) new aftermarket carpets up front.
d) put in new subwoofer
e) change front windshield


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
keep the car from breaking down.


Very good one, and.....
Not get pulled over?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*

Randall, who's been talking stuff?

_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_

are you going to change the motor in Rodolfo, before Cincy ?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Very good one, and.....
Not get pulled over?

yes true.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_Randall, who's been talking stuff?


You've been talking about for months Tony.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_Randall, who's been talking stuff?


you have been talking.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
You've been talking about for months Tony.









No one was watching.....or paying attention


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_Randall, who's been talking stuff?




_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
You've been talking about for months Tony.










just curious to see if this is the plan


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_
just curious to see if this is the plan









Honestly, It will be a good plan if I can find a great ABA The rest is gravy


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_
just curious to see if this is the plan









Ahem....


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'm trying to decide right now if I should load the MSExtra code...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Whoa!
Where did the pages go???

Yeah, what happened?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_
my 16v and I are ready for the trip to Cincy








just plan to change some parts
a) euro rear valance
b) 15 in. wheels and tires
c) new aftermarket carpets up front.
d) put in new subwoofer
e) change front windshield










Waw! That's going to be a treat! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I know my 16v is ready for the trip but people have expressed that they would love to see the '75 at Cincy, so, I will do my best to get it there


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Yeah, what happened?

at this point I hope Paul plans to leave this thread this way








now lets continue to talk about ours plans to get to Cincy and make this GTG even better than before


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_
now lets continue to talk about ours plans to get to Cincy and make this GTG even better than before









I've put in request no. 1 to get the time off needed.
There will be more to come I'm sure, I'm going to talk to the DM and the Human Resources Manager.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

This makes me sad


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_This makes me sad









What, that we started back at the beginning? What will make me happy is see you at Cincy again


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

oh, I get to say it again!
West Coast Cincy 2009 Caravan!!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_oh, I get to say it again!
West Coast Cincy 2009 Caravan!!

Have you made any plans? As far as I'm concerned I'm taking 4 days before and 4 after Cincy for travel time. Should be plenty as long as I can get it approved.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_
at this point I hope Paul plans to leave this thread this way









et tu, Randall?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Have you made any plans? As far as I'm concerned I'm taking 4 days before and 4 after Cincy for travel time. Should be plenty as long as I can get it approved.

I'm going to attempt to have someone at work trained to print, so I can take 2 weeks off for it.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
I'm going to attempt to have someone at work trained to print, so I can take 2 weeks off for it.

Yeah, 2 weeks would be ideal but I can't get that much time off








This past Cincy it took me 3 days to get from there to Seattle, not speeding either







I miss driving! Puttering around town isn't near as pleasant!


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Well I suppose now I can try and catch up.
So Cincy....seems so far away right now with a couple inche or so of snow and icy roads. Thankfully my Sprocket is tucked quietly away in the garage.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'm loving this job, salary is a positive this time around.
I also have almost the whole month of December off, but am still being paid the same. Plenty of time to work on my list of tasks


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
et tu, Randall?









why, because now we can focus on Cincy and leave out the other stuff that's not needed


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_
why, because now we can focus on Cincy and leave out the other stuff that's not needed









There's only so much to be said about Cincy. It's over 7 months away. 
I'm just a bit confused. The thread gets started earlier than last time so we can do more whoring, but then we get chastised for actually whoring. We'll never beat 500 pages on Cincy content alone. Really, none of this is needed. It isn't a matter of need. Do I need 4 cars? No. Do I need to drive to Ohio every June to get sunburned and sit in a field looking at cars? Not really. Do any of us need to drive a Scirocco, rather than some generic transportation appliance? No, we don't. We choose to do all of those things, because we enjoy it. Many of us also enjoy talking about anything and everything with the people that we have become friends with because of our mutual love of Sciroccos. This is a boring time of year, car-wise, which is why we whore it up. I know I miss all of you, so chatting aimlessly on here is the next-best thing to chatting aimlessly in person.
That is why I proposed the idea of a generic Scirocco forum random conversation thread. We could forget about being whores in here, and save it for the Cincy-related stuff. We can do our random talking in a thread made specifically for random talking. It would bring us all together. I proposed that idea to Paul, and he said it was "interesting", but didn't specifically approve or disapprove, so I have no idea what his thoughts are on it.
This post was not directed at anyone specifically, just throwing my view of things out onto the table.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

No, like I said in the 'old' Cincy thread, I really really like your idea of the Scirocco random conversation thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The Scirocco forum has kind of become my little getaway after work.
Edited for Cincy content :



_Modified by Iroczgirl at 11:56 PM 11-20-2008_


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Chris you make some good points








still don't feel this thread needs to be 500 + pages




_Modified by California 16v at 12:00 AM 11-21-2008_


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Amber needed an ownage picture, so I shall provide a couple for her, albeit a page late: 
















We definitely hope to come this year. Maybe we'll take Glenn, if we ever get the vacuum leak sorted out..... 


_Modified by Nataku at 9:02 PM 11-20-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_Chris you make some good points








still don't feel this thread needed to be 500 + pages

Of course it didn't need to be, but if a long thread isn't desirable, it shouldn't be started until much closer to Cincy itself. When you give us over 6 months to post about it, we're going to run out of pictures and to-do lists if we keep it Cincy-related. Then the thread will die out, and people that don't know about Cincy yet won't find out and won't show up.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_

That is why I proposed the idea of a generic Scirocco forum random conversation thread. We could forget about being whores in here, and save it for the Cincy-related stuff. We can do our random talking in a thread made specifically for random talking. It would bring us all together. I proposed that idea to Paul, and he said it was "interesting", but didn't specifically approve or disapprove, so I have no idea what his thoughts are on it. 

This is a cool idea. An idle chatter thread, more or less. It'd give us a chance to get acquainted with other members we haven't met in person and give us a chance to share ideas/thoughts and such. Much easier than going back and forth through PMs and it gives a chance for other members to join in the fun as well!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

we've got a 'chit-chat' thread in the PNW forum, my vote is for one here too


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_we've got a 'chit-chat' thread in the PNW forum, my vote is for one here too









I mentioned that one. Fourtitude has a whole off-topic forum. I think it would be best as a sticky thread, so everyone could find it easily.


----------



## 84SciroccoX-FLOW (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_we've got a 'chit-chat' thread in the PNW forum, my vote is for one here too









i second that motion http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I mentioned that one. Fourtitude has a whole off-topic forum. I think it would be best as a sticky thread, so everyone could find it easily.

heh, well, if we use it often enough, it won't need a sticky


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

AHEM...PLANS???? We don't need no stinking plans. Even if we have them, they ARE FOR THE WEAK!
Anyway, here's what mine need:
Her silverness:
Nothing, she's just perfect. At least that's what we tell her.
In reality she needs to NOT BE LEAKING freaking gear oil...
And likely figure out what her never ending hot start problem is. 
(I may swap out the starter/battery combo...can't imagine WHAT else it could be.)
FrankenKlausie:
Bake a cake for his 30th birthday
Tuning and reliability shakedown. (mainly just local driving, LOTS of it)
Door cards, need to match seats
Some minor cosmetic mods
Maybe install a carputer of some type
Finish off bling on dash
Solve whatever 30 year old electrical problem he cooks up
Reinstall washer bottle/motor
Hardest part of that is the cake.
Purple car:
Return and replace defective power antenna
Fix/clean wiper arm linkage assembly
Get fresh sunscreen
Work on tan....


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

On topic... I have plans this year to make it out for this.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I'm just a bit confused. The thread gets started earlier than last time so we can do more whoring, but then we get chastised for actually whoring. 
Many of us also enjoy talking about anything and everything with the people that we have become friends with because of our mutual love of Sciroccos. This is a boring time of year, car-wise, which is why we whore it up. I know I miss all of you, so chatting aimlessly on here is the next-best thing to chatting aimlessly in person.
That is why I proposed the idea of a generic Scirocco forum random conversation thread. We could forget about being whores in here, and save it for the Cincy-related stuff. We can do our random talking in a thread made specifically for random talking. It would bring us all together. I proposed that idea to Paul, and he said it was "interesting", but didn't specifically approve or disapprove, so I have no idea what his thoughts are on it.
This post was not directed at anyone specifically, just throwing my view of things out onto the table.

Chris et al
The Pre-Cincy discussion thread *is intended to be* about talking about damn near anything and everything - it's like Cincy via the keyboard instead of in person. What drives me insane is the COMPLETELY useless posts that are intended to do NOTHING but add to your post count, or the number of pages in this thread. Pictures of random crap with no explanation fall into this category as well. Who CARES how long the thread is, that's not what's important here. What IS important is what everybody is up to, if you're having a bad day and need some cheering up, if you just got some great news and want to share. It is, again, like Cincy only not in person.
I'm sorry if I've mis-lead anyone by the wording of the initial post - that was not my intention. If "post whoring" is random posts about nothing, then I will change the 1st post as that is not what we need in here. I'm not upset with anyone, even you Chris.







You are all my friends, and this is a good way to stay in touch. I really enjoy the discussion and family atmosphere in here - it's kinda like the Scirocco Forum Living Room. So kick back, have a







and enjoy.
BTW Chris, how's the tummy? Are you up to more than toast yet?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Well, I'm just happy to be a part of the fun. First snowfall for us here in downtown Philly and had a wonderful drive into work. 
My plans, albeit for the weak, include a 2.0 buildup and swap. Though, I think my head is getting noisy. I might just swap that out for the winter. Anyone got a spare 1.8 16V head?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ugh, another day at work, with nothing to do


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Hi Daun. Thanks for putting this on. Hope to meet you this spring. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Chris et al
The Pre-Cincy discussion thread *is intended to be* about talking about damn near anything and everything - it's like Cincy via the keyboard instead of in person. What drives me insane is the COMPLETELY useless posts that are intended to do NOTHING but add to your post count, or the number of pages in this thread. Pictures of random crap with no explanation fall into this category as well. Who CARES how long the thread is, that's not what's important here. What IS important is what everybody is up to, if you're having a bad day and need some cheering up, if you just got some great news and want to share. It is, again, like Cincy only not in person.
I'm sorry if I've mis-lead anyone by the wording of the initial post - that was not my intention. If "post whoring" is random posts about nothing, then I will change the 1st post as that is not what we need in here. I'm not upset with anyone, even you Chris.







You are all my friends, and this is a good way to stay in touch. I really enjoy the discussion and family atmosphere in here - it's kinda like the Scirocco Forum Living Room. So kick back, have a







and enjoy.
BTW Chris, how's the tummy? Are you up to more than toast yet?

I understand that, that's how I always interpreted it.
I'm feeling much better now, thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_I think my head is getting noisy.

Your head is always noisy, Joe.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Just don't do what the voices tell you. Unless they're telling you to send me money, or car parts, then it's ok to follow their instructions


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I can't believe I still have the headlight housings from my lancer sitting in my garage. Sold that car almost 4 years ago


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

pre-cincy to do list:
pull rear beam from the '79, check it for straightness
if straight, swap it on to the '81
if bent, drill hoes on '81's rear beam to install swaybar
replace front wheel bearings
replace entire rear brake system and i mean everything
figure out if a)cold start valve b) frequency valve or c) auxillary air valve is causing the fuse on the fuel pump relay to blow (hasn't blown since we disconnected all three... lol)
find out price of a minty new black headliner from mr. lee (and then dream about the day the wife'll let me buy it!)
and... here's the big one... convince the wife that our vacation next year should consist of making a two week 5000 mile round trip (mostly on historic rte 66, or what's left of it







) just to spend a couple of days with you nuts







i don't think i'll ever make it to cincy







i'll just have to console myself with bonelli and roc in the fog.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (matt.e.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matt.e.* »_pre-cincy to do list:
pull rear beam from the '79, check it for straightness
if straight, swap it on to the '81
if bent, drill hoes on '81's rear beam to install swaybar
replace front wheel bearings
replace entire rear brake system and i mean everything
figure out if a)cold start valve b) frequency valve or c) auxillary air valve is causing the fuse on the fuel pump relay to blow (hasn't blown since we disconnected all three... lol)
find out price of a minty new black headliner from mr. lee (and then dream about the day the wife'll let me buy it!)
and... here's the big one... convince the wife that our vacation next year should consist of making a two week 5000 mile round trip (mostly on historic rte 66, or what's left of it







) just to spend a couple of days with you nuts







i don't think i'll ever make it to cincy







i'll just have to console myself with bonelli and roc in the fog.










But Route 66 end in Chicago.


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (matt.e.)*

Pre Cincy list:








take cover off of car
install summer wheels
wash & wax
fill tank
drive


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

I've gotten pretty good at remembering to turn the noise filter on. 
This is what I hear when it is off:

_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Your head is always noisy, Joe.









This is what I hear when it is on:

_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_You're a good guy, Joe. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I love the filter.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Chris et al
The Pre-Cincy discussion thread *is intended to be* about talking about damn near anything and everything - it's like Cincy via the keyboard instead of in person. What drives me insane is the COMPLETELY useless posts that are intended to do NOTHING but add to your post count, or the number of pages in this thread. Pictures of random crap with no explanation fall into this category as well. Who CARES how long the thread is, that's not what's important here. What IS important is what everybody is up to, if you're having a bad day and need some cheering up, if you just got some great news and want to share. It is, again, like Cincy only not in person.
I'm sorry if I've mis-lead anyone by the wording of the initial post - that was not my intention. If "post whoring" is random posts about nothing, then I will change the 1st post as that is not what we need in here. I'm not upset with anyone, even you Chris.







You are all my friends, and this is a good way to stay in touch. I really enjoy the discussion and family atmosphere in here - it's kinda like the Scirocco Forum Living Room. So kick back, have a







and enjoy.

And with that let's stick to Daun's original intention for this thread. I know it is fun to run up your post count with irrelevant pictures and jibba-jabber but it would be good to keep this thread as clean as possible.
I am giving the thought to a chit-chat thread but would probably have to make sure that everyone would be on-board with the idea that it would meet the strictest of criterias when it came to the content... i.e no nudity, no foul language and no insults being thrown out towards anyone (but me of course).
Carry on.....


----------



## 84SciroccoX-FLOW (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
And with that let's stick to Daun's original intention for this thread. I know it is fun to run up your post count with irrelevant pictures and jibba-jabber but it would be good to keep this thread as clean as possible.
I am giving the thought to a chit-chat thread but would probably have to make sure that everyone would be on-board with the idea that it would meet the strictest of criterias when it came to the content... i.e no nudity, no foul language and no insults being thrown out towards anyone (but me of course).
Carry on.....









for the sake of my sanity for cincy 09 this "chit-chat" thread must be made http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
What will make me happy is see you at Cincy again


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_

But Route 66 end in Chicago.









yeah, i'd have to make a right turn in st. louis. the cool thing is when i used google maps for directions to cincinnati, it sends me south to barstow and from there to st. louis is what used to be route 66. seems like there could be some great photo ops along the way.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (84SciroccoX-FLOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84SciroccoX-FLOW* »_
for the sake of my sanity for cincy 09 this "chit-chat" thread must be made http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2.
Or at least let the Cincy thread continue as such. Either is fine with me - having a general discussion thread to post random goings-on in everyone's lives is a good thing methinks.


_Modified by vwdaun at 5:43 PM 11-21-2008_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hooray for getting a new phone!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
x2.
Or at least let the Cincy thread continue as such. Either is fine with me - having a general discussion thread to post random goings-on in everyone's lives is a good thing methinks.

_Modified by vwdaun at 5:43 PM 11-21-2008_

So something with the same signal to noise ratio as the Scirocco list of the olden days? (So, say 1:99 to put that in numbers??) Yep...sounds good to me!! Winter's just too long without useless random pages of othing that take days to come up....gives me something to look at while I do other things....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
And with that let's stick to Daun's original intention for this thread. I know it is fun to run up your post count with irrelevant pictures and jibba-jabber but it would be good to keep this thread as clean as possible.
I am giving the thought to a chit-chat thread but would probably have to make sure that everyone would be on-board with the idea that it would meet the strictest of criterias when it came to the content... i.e no nudity, no foul language and no insults being thrown out towards anyone (but me of course).
Carry on.....









Just ban Will from the thread and everything will be fine.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (84SciroccoX-FLOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84SciroccoX-FLOW* »_
for the sake of my sanity for cincy 09 this "chit-chat" thread must be made http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

And it was my idea, which is yet another reason to vote for me, Chris16vRocco for president. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (matt.e.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matt.e.* »_
yeah, i'd have to make a right turn in st. louis. the cool thing is when i used google maps for directions to cincinnati, it sends me south to barstow and from there to st. louis is what used to be route 66. seems like there could be some great photo ops along the way.

Do it. It'll totally be worth it. Trust me.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
x2.
Or at least let the Cincy thread continue as such. Either is fine with me - having a general discussion thread to post random goings-on in everyone's lives is a good thing methinks.


I'm all for that, and then after Cincy start up a random conversation thread. It would be unfortunate if this thread dies out because everybody's whoring it up in another thread.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_hooray for getting a new phone!

What kind did you get?


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Do it. It'll totally be worth it. Trust me.









believe me, if i could convince the wife i'd be there in a heartbeat. i know the car'll make it no problem (or at least nothing major







).


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

phone with internal GPS = win! I am in love with this thing now
page owned
here's the phone I got:










_Modified by twardnw at 3:33 PM 11-21-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Not bad, but you gotta go touch-screen or go home.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

it is


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_phone with internal GPS = win! I am in love with this thing now


Oh yeah? Well my phone is waterproof. It was quite handy when I was out backpacking in New Meixco this summer.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

that would be pretty sweet


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I'm not joking








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kPVs2hqRY4


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

****. there goes my weekend. UPS didn't deliver the package from Potterman, I would have to go be at the hub at ~7:30 tonight to get it, problem is, I'm supposed to leave right now to go have dinner with my girlfriend and her folks, on the far side of Portland







dammit.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_****. there goes my weekend. UPS didn't deliver the package from Potterman, I would have to go be at the hub at ~7:30 tonight to get it, problem is, I'm supposed to leave right now to go have dinner with my girlfriend and her folks, on the far side of Portland







dammit.

it's all about choices


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well, if I want my weekend to be pleasant at all, I had better go to dinner


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

So what's everybody up to tonight?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Researching paperwork on an airplane. Everything looks to be in order from what I can see on the disc from the FAA. Sunday we'll have a look at the plane and logbooks.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

And now I think I'm going to go lounge in front of the TV with a cat and dog.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Do they fight like cats and dogs? That's a hell of a lot more entertaining than tv.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_









Now now, don't get any crazy ideas! It's all about the cars, the _Scirocco's_ and hanging out with their owners http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Ahh yes, the first snowfall of the year. That magical time when you see more cars in ditches than you do on the road, and all the cars on the road are going half as fast as they should be.








Yes, it's snowing. No, it's not sticking to the roads, the road isn't even wet! Why the hell are you going 35 in a 50?


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Researching paperwork on an airplane. Everything looks to be in order from what I can see on the disc from the FAA. Sunday we'll have a look at the plane and logbooks.

great news http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
which Scirocco are going to drive on Sunday?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

I think you just want another one of these.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_I think you just want another one of these.

















You have no idea just HOW much I NEED one of those right now















I found out today I get rewarded for my hard work with a pay *reduction*. A big thank you for a job well done


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
You have no idea just HOW much I NEED one of those right now















I found out today I get rewarded for my hard work with a pay *reduction*. A big thank you for a job well done























Wow, that sucks. I'm really sorry to hear that.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Mmmmm, these cookies are tasty. Chocolate cookies with white chocolate chips. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_great news http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
which Scirocco are going to drive on Sunday?

Probably the 172.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Probably the 172.










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good choice


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*

I'm tired and I want to go to bed, but something's coming on tv at 1:30 that I want to watch.








I have to get up at 7 too.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I'm tired and I want to go to bed, but something's coming on tv at 1:30 that I want to watch.








I have to get up at 7 too.










what is on at 1:30 and does it any sciroccos in it ?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Wow, that sucks. I'm really sorry to hear that.









It's crazy, what I get for doing some classes for work on my day off








And then he had to nerve to ask me if I was going to be at the christmas party!!















But I kept quiet, one week until the end of my probation period, if I had said something wrong he could have fired me. Instead, I will line up a new job and put in my resignation when I'm ready.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I'm tired and I want to go to bed, but something's coming on tv at 1:30 that I want to watch.








I have to get up at 7 too.









A lot of cool stuff is on late night/early in the morning. Amber got mad at me because I stayed up till 4 am watching the new Tex. Chainsaw Massacre. Not as good at the original, IMHO.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_
what is on at 1:30 and does it any sciroccos in it ?

No Sciroccos in it.
It was on IFC. Former Black Flag vocalist Henry Rollins doing a spoken word performance in Belfast, Northern Ireland. He's a great speaker, very entertaining, and makes a lot of sense. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sciroccocindy (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Now now, don't get any crazy ideas! It's all about the cars, the _Scirocco's_ and hanging out with their owners http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















Now that it's cold and snowy (in some areas) I would like Uncle Daun to tell us a story......
Uncle Daun,will you please tell us the story of the very first Cincy and what that weekend was like? _Please_ Uncle Daun? Everybody loves a story!


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccocindy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccocindy* »_Uncle Daun,will you please tell us the story of the very first Cincy and what that weekend was like? _Please_ Uncle Daun? Everybody loves a story!









Great idea, especially now that I might actually be able to *read *this thread.
Another cool thing would be for people to post up a list of the years that they attended Cincy.
Me: 
05 in 88 16V
06 in 85 Wolfie
07 in the Subaru Forester
08 in the 80 Callaway
09 in something...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccojim)*

Me? _Click the links for pictures..._
2005 - I lived in Colorado at the time. White 84 Scirocco
2006 - I lived in PA now, but still had Colorado plates. White 84 Scirocco
2007 - White 84 Scirocco
2008 - White 84 Scirocco
I look forward to Cincy more than I do to Christmas. Cincy is my favorite holiday!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccojim)*

06 in a kiA4 97








07 in a kiA4 97








08 in a kiA4 04








09 in ?


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_06 in a kiA4 97








07 in a kiA4 97








08 in a kiA4 04 










Really?








I have never been to Cincy. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Easy for me as well. 
2007 - 1987 Tornado Red 16V








2008 - 1987 Tornado Red 16V








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*FV-QR*

2008 - 1986 8v


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccojim)*

Me and sciroccocindy:
07 - 2007 Kia (Passat Wgn SSV) with "the boy".
08 - 1988 Unicorn sans "the boy".
09 - '88 Unicorn *and* '80 Stella and maybe "the boy"


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

Cincy the greatest Scirocco GTG ever









2007 : rode up with Steve R and drove Daun's silver 86 8v
2008 : silver 88 16v and plan bring this one to 2009



















_Modified by California 16v at 11:54 AM 11-22-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_*Easy* for me as well. 
2007 - 1987 Tornado Red 16V *(sans muffler)*

2008 - 1987 Tornado Red 16V *(with muffler)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I had to say it.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_So what's everybody up to tonight?

I'll recap my tonight, for your post, 24 hours later.
THis is what I'm doing:








We'll see if I have enough energy/voice to do it. I sound pretty gravely today, whatever sick I have (but feeling mch better) is settling into my chest


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccojim)*

Edited for pictars:

_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
Great idea, especially now that I might actually be able to *read *this thread.
Another cool thing would be for people to post up a list of the years that they attended Cincy.
Me: 
05 in 88 16V:








06 in 85 Wolfie:








07 in the Subaru Forester:
(no pic)
08 in the 80 Callaway








09 in something...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccojim)*

Here ya go!


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

...Off to the bone yard for some old VW bones...


----------



## 84SciroccoX-FLOW (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5TGc9bBsXA 
click it, its me playing guitar. with my awesome VW tattoo








off topic or isnt it? there is vw








edit: cuz my video sucks


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Nice tune man
Maybe it's just youtube but I think your e string was off a little


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

wow, just noticed the old thread got deleted down to one post. shame really, but it was kind of out of control.
2007: 04 Mazda RX-8...... rotary kia.
2008: 88 16V..... much better.
2009: same, except better.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (upoo2)*

Actually I went to Cincy today!
Went to UC to visit the campus and I'm thoroughly pleased http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CodeMan* »_...Off to the bone yard for some old VW bones...

no sciroccos, had to settle for Jetta bones.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccocindy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccocindy* »_
Now that it's cold and snowy (in some areas) I would like Uncle Daun to tell us a story......
Uncle Daun,will you please tell us the story of the very first Cincy and what that weekend was like? _Please_ Uncle Daun? Everybody loves a story!










Ok ok, but you'll have to wait until I get home tonight or maybe even tomorrow night. Been busy trying to get an airplane sold today, and hoping to have another ready to buy tomorrow.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Ok ok, but you'll have to wait until I get home tonight or maybe even tomorrow night. Been busy trying to get an airplane sold today, and hoping to have another ready to buy tomorrow.


cool, good luck


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
Another cool thing would be for people to post up a list of the years that they attended Cincy.


2007:








2008:








2009: A Scirocco of some sort.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Here ya go!









whoa!!! 
who's the phat boy?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
whoa!!! 
who's the phat boy?









I dunno, he sure looks retarded though.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
whoa!!! 
who's the phat boy?









Don't know, but his hand looks like its melting...should go get that checked out whoever he is


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
Don't know, but his hand looks like its melting...should go get that checked out whoever he is

Melt your mouth, not your hand. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 84SciroccoX-FLOW (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Nice tune man
Maybe it's just youtube but I think your e string was off a little

haha thanks, im still fighting off this wicked cold, i had it at the beginning of the month, i guess it mutated and hit me twice as bad








doesnt help that my poor rocco is outside and i gotta work on it in this 40ish degree weather


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (84SciroccoX-FLOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84SciroccoX-FLOW* »_
haha thanks, im still fighting off this wicked cold, i had it at the beginning of the month, i guess it mutated and hit me twice as bad








doesnt help that my poor rocco is outside and i gotta work on it in this 40ish degree weather









It's that warm up there? It was like 30 here today.


----------



## 84SciroccoX-FLOW (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
It's that warm up there? It was like 30 here today.









i was gunna finish the teardown on my cyl head but the weather was wicked bad, it wouldnt have been to deathly if it wasnt for the wind. it went right thru my bones














damn you "global warming" maybe my cat coverter should actually have something inside


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (84SciroccoX-FLOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84SciroccoX-FLOW* »_
maybe my cat coverter should actually have something inside









Good idea. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 84SciroccoX-FLOW (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Good idea. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

haha no way, in this county of Columbia in the state of Pennsylvania the exh law stays that as long as the exh is coming out from under the body of the car and meets or exceeds factory expectations, its legal...as well as certain level dB...i have been pulled over cuz my car was "too loud" no tickets tho


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Okay, without really digging, here's my Cincy attendance record, which, I might add, is stellar and "above expectation".








2001: 1987 Arctic Blue Metallic 16V (the silver headache)








2002: 1987 Arctic Blue Metallic 16V








2003: 1987 Arctic Blue Metallic 16V, finlaized purchase of 1979 MkI (Klaus) which was also in attendance (so that counts for two)








2004: 1979 MkI and hubby drove the 1987 16V (also counts for two)








2005: 1979 MkI I think?







One of them anyway...
















(but with a green hood that year)
2006: 1979 MkI I think?








...wait a minute...I only own that one in my fantasies....








2007: 1979 MkI (got a cam that year!)








2008: 1987 Arctic Blue Metallic 16V (photo courtesy of Jeff Hicks)








and mentally committed to another little purple number....








So that makes 10 Sciroccos to Cincy in 8 years, 11 if we count the purple one, but I had nothing to do with it's presence there. DAMN YOU FOR THAT Dan Snow!!!!!...okay, not really








It's pretty easy for me though, I only live about 7.5 hours down the road from Daun's!!! (And really, my cars have made the trip at least twice that often I'd say!)
Anyway, hopefully I can still manage one a year for a while. They're likely out there now plotting new failure modes.








(EDITED for shameless picture whoring, which I'll bounce to the next page if this one finished while I was spending TOO MUCH TIME uploading images....!!!)



_Modified by punchbug at 6:18 PM 11-22-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (84SciroccoX-FLOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84SciroccoX-FLOW* »_
haha no way,

Fine, do your part to ruin the planet.







Whenever I redo the exhaust on my silver car, a converter will be going on it. All my other cars have converters, and will continue to, even though there is no safety or emissions inspection in MD for vehicles with historic tags.


----------



## 84SciroccoX-FLOW (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Fine, do your part to ruin the planet.







Whenever I redo the exhaust on my silver car, a converter will be going on it. All my other cars have converters, and will continue to, even though there is no safety or emissions inspection in MD for vehicles with historic tags.

im sorry but i dont really have a firm belief in "global warming"...but i will respect other people and try to "help" in w/e efforts i can http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif my cat is hollow but i am prolly burning more water than gas at this point







(bad head gasket) haha


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (84SciroccoX-FLOW)*

My point is, I live on this Earth and breathe the air here. I'd like the air I'm breathing to be as clean as possible, and I want this Earth to exist and be habitable for the remainder of my lifetime, and my childrens lifetime, and their childrens lifetime, etc. There's only one Earth, once we ruin it, it's ruined. So, we should do everything possible to not ruin it.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Apparently my neighbor's fireplace got a little out of control. The street is full of fire trucks.








Fortunately everything seems to be ok. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Some Craftsman tools are 50% off:
http://www.slickdeals.net/perm...-More


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

dangit, I was just at the mall


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_My point is, I live on this Earth and breathe the air here. I'd like the air I'm breathing to be as clean as possible, and I want this Earth to exist and be habitable for the remainder of my lifetime, and my childrens lifetime, and their childrens lifetime, etc. There's only one Earth, once we ruin it, it's ruined. So, we should do everything possible to not ruin it.

Glad to see someone else thinks the same as I http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Glad to see someone else thinks the same as I http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
This one's for Fraser:


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
This one's for Fraser:

passat wagen: hot
Pink wheels: hot
the only thing that wold make that car better is if there wasnt so much wheel gap


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Easy for me :
2008, the Flash Silver 1988 16v I love so dearly :

If all goes well 2009 will see the Sunshine Yellow 1975 prozac for Scirocco owners!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Okay, so last night I was out in the garage ( it was NICE out there, -10C) defending my cars against THIS monster and it's friends....which my son's friend decided to swap out in my shop....
















Apparently I nagged about it too much. HELLO!!!!







It's my MkI!!!!!! Any bonehead can buy 22s. And besides, I don't think they'd fit on my cars...
Anyway, today was about not sticking a needle in my eye for entertainment at a bridal shower. Yeah, I'm way too fidgety for that stuff....


----------



## ownerizer (May 15, 2005)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (vwdaun)*

Hopefully, I'll have my 16v Limited built by then


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Fine, do your part to ruin the planet.







Whenever I redo the exhaust on my silver car, a converter will be going on it. All my other cars have converters, and will continue to, even though there is no safety or emissions inspection in MD for vehicles with historic tags.

Maine doesn't have emissions testing, period. So I was very happy to find out when my car passed WA emissions with flying colors that it had been contributing it's part to keep the air clean all along


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (ownerizer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ownerizer* »_Hopefully, I'll have my 16v Limited built by then

Ahem...not much of an ownerizer are you there, Mr Ownerizer??? Rule number one???? nudge, nudge...don't make me get the Timob in here all over your behind...


----------



## sciroccos4life (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*

2008- Lee and I were first timers and had a blast. 
"Ness" 87 16v (L90E) Alpine White 
"Destiny" 79 (LA3V) Indiana Red Metallic


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (84SciroccoX-FLOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84SciroccoX-FLOW* »_ 
click it, its me playing guitar. with my awesome VW tattoo








off topic or isnt it? there is vw










Death Cab = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I've seen them live three times, including front row at Massey Hall, where I caught one Ben Gibbard's drum sticks during 'We Looked Like Giants'


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Death Cab = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I've seen them live three times, including front row at Massey Hall, where I caught one Ben Gibbard's drum sticks during 'We Looked Like Giants'










Awww, did you throw your panties onstage?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

I do like what I've heard of their music though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Awww, did you throw your panties onstage?










Groupies never tell


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Groupies never tell









That depends on how much the tabloids offer.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Groupies never tell









mostly because of the release they force them to sign


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

things are going to get a little messy tonight...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (upoo2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upoo2* »_things are going to get a little messy tonight...

That's what she said.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Well it's looking like I might be able to afford to make the trip with the Scirocco this year, right now what I really need is an alignment, and raise the suspension about an inch or so.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

even dolphins are sporting ducks these days


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_and raise the suspension about an inch or so.

NOOOOOOO!!!!!







<--chicken


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Dude, I gotta raise it, my rear tires are rubbing on every bump.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I got a duck at the PNW Scirocco BBQ, but I don't have any pics of it... yet.


----------



## 84SciroccoX-FLOW (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Death Cab = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I've seen them live three times, including front row at Massey Hall, where I caught one Ben Gibbard's drum sticks during 'We Looked Like Giants'









thanks man, its my first real video of me playing music. i think it came out decent but i wanna get a better one, on the last verse my sister and her friend walked into the house









which reminds me, i gotta fix my damn headgasket(s) and my brothers heat in his car


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccocindy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccocindy* »_Uncle Daun,will you please tell us the story of the very first Cincy and what that weekend was like? _Please_ Uncle Daun? Everybody loves a story!









Ok Cindy, here ya go.







I'd post some pics, but that will have to wait as they were taken on something called "film" and the prints are in a box at my parent's. If anyone's interested I will scan a few this week and post them up.
Once upon a time, there were three Scirocco owners in Cincinnati that hung out together on a routine basis. Kim, Greg (DriverFound), and myself. The idea of a Scirocco cruise-in was launched in 1997. We invited anyone we knew with a Scirocco, left notes on ones we saw on the street (this was back when Scirocco sightings weren't so rare) and invited folks from scirocco.org. The event was held in a mall parking lot one afternoon in the fall, with something like 12 cars in attendance - all were local.
In the spring of '98, we held another cruise-in, this time at one of the stand-alone VW dealerships in Cincinnati where Kim worked. (We cleared the front line of new cars, and parked Sciroccos there.) We had a pretty good turnout despite it turning rainy part-way through the day - maybe 20-ish cars, with most of them being local. One newbie named Ben Harder rode in with a college friend of his, and soon went out and bought his first Scirocco. There was a guy from Scirocco.org (name forgotten) who came up from Tennessee, and this was also about the first time I met Jason Cammisa. A couple friends of mine from Canada also made it down, Jason Brunberg, Verne Harris and Scott Orme. Verne and Brunberg had the distinction of performing a synchronized crash on the way back to my place by spinning out on an off ramp at the same time, both putting their quarter panels into the guardrail.








We held one more Cruise-In at the original location in the fall of '98. I remember it poured down rain that day, but we still had around 8-10 cars, no listers.
We started to talk about another gathering in the spring of '99. I had been pushing to invite folks from the list, Greg said that nobody would show up anyway so don't go through the extra effort. The date was announced and there was lots of complaining on the list that it was a bad weekend, "if only it was this weekend instead, I'd go..." So, I volunteered to host the party at my parent's place on the "better" weekend - Greg decided to have his two weeks later on the original date.... and that's how "Cincy" as we now know it really got started. (It also marked when Greg & I parted ways. Why can't we all just get along??) The attendance surprised a lot of people, including myself - there were quite a few listers that showed up from Wisconsin, Illinois, New York, Pennsylvania etc, plus a few Canadians. (Paul Maione comes to mind.) When posts started going out that week, a lot of people were amazed and kicking themselves for missing it - hoping we'd do this again. It was decided that it would be an annual event, and attendance increased signifacantly the next couple years.
And that, dear Cindy, is how Cincy came to be.
Oh and as a parent you'll appreciate this side-note. That first Cincy at my parent's place was on Mother's Day weekend, and my parent's had left for the weekend on Friday afternoon. All of these people showed up Friday night, partied all day Saturday, and left on Sunday by around 2:00. At 2:30, mom & dad returned home. They couldn't believe the number of people that were here until they saw the pictures. The place was as clean as when they left - no trash left laying about, no empties in the yard etc.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Dude, I gotta raise it, my rear tires are rubbing on every bump.

roll the fenders.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Daun! Thaks for that...though I knew of it, it's a good thing to have it officially recorded. So...the first official Cincy was 1997 then? Or do you count 1999 as the first? Just curious.
And here's a parallel universe story....once upon a time there was a guy named chirocco who though it would be a good idea to try and gather together Canadain Sciroccos. He suggested a GTG in a mall and about the same number of people showed up as in your scenario! I think this bodes VERY well for our little regional group eh? 
And happy anniversary to the white one. I'm still trying to think of what I'm going to get Klaus for his 30th. He's a tech geek, so maybe a new netbook....I bet he'd like that.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

very cool story Daun, and what it has spawned http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_So...the first official Cincy was 1997 then? Or do you count 1999 as the first? Just curious.

I generally count '99 as the first "real" Cincy. The others were just afternoon Cruise-Ins - this was a weekend-long event.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
And here's a parallel universe story....once upon a time there was a guy named chirocco who though it would be a good idea to try and gather together Canadain Sciroccos. He suggested a GTG in a mall and about the same number of people showed up as in your scenario! I think this bodes VERY well for our little regional group eh? 


Except I wasn't there!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Ok Cindy, here ya go.







I'd post some pics, but that will have to wait as they were taken on something called "film" and the prints are in a box at my parent's. If anyone's interested I will scan a few this week and post them up.


No rush but I'd love to see some pictures Daun







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Maine doesn't have emissions testing, period. So I was very happy to find out when my car passed WA emissions with flying colors that it had been contributing it's part to keep the air clean all along









Well, not quite, I think they have something going on down in the Portland area, because a coworker of mine just moved up here and can't get her car inspected until she shows proof she lives outside of Cumberland County. I thought the state did away with emissions testing in the southern counties years ago.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Well it's looking like I might be able to afford to make the trip with the Scirocco this year, right now what I really need is an alignment, and raise the suspension about an inch or so.

Well, you already missed this year's gathering, so how about you save for NEXT year's gathering.








Sorry, I just had to say it.
Spent all day yesterday helping a friend change out the clutch on his beater Sunfire and just want to relax now. Seems his car has developed random electrical cluster problems now.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*

2004-rental Kia, flew in, and rented a car.(thought '05 was first, but Cathy and her husband were there, and her post said that was '04)
2006- Neon R/T(my wife's) both my wife and I came out for this.
2007-The '88








2008-the same '88
2009- should be the same '88


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I dunno, he sure looks retarded though.
















Are you saying this:








grew up to be this:








Hmm, both liking the Subarus. Interesting...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Goodmorning, not working on the 'rocco today, I decided I need to get the truck going so I can put the 'rocco up for the winter. I've decided that I'm not going to do any work on it this winter that would require me to remove parts. It seems to take me waaaaaay too long to put said parts back on.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

howdy y'all. We're having a 'dubbers thanksgiving' today. 2 turkeys (one traditional, one deep-fried), mashed taters, cranberry relish (made by me), rolls, yams, pies, om nom nom nom nom!


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

hello everyone...
I found out that I don't have to work on Thanksgiving







and I've been busy polishing and refinishing my new wheels


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (upoo2)*

Is it me or are photobuckets " _New Features_ " getting to be more trouble than they are worth.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_howdy y'all. We're having a 'dubbers thanksgiving' today. 2 turkeys (one traditional, one deep-fried), mashed taters, cranberry relish (made by me), rolls, yams, pies, om nom nom nom nom!

Awesome! I'm here at work...working for _less_ money


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

^^^ At least you still have a job.....something I'm going to have to be looking for in the near-distant future


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_^^^ At least you still have a job.....something I'm going to have to be looking for in the near-distant future









Yeah, if you put it that way. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm not getting laid off at least because they transferred me from a store that is closing to a store that they won't because they have too much money invested in it. So yes, job security (somewhat), I should be happy


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

And I am avoiding going out and dropping the NEW gas tank out of Draco as well as grabbing the wheel hubs. I still have to replace the one damaged by a Walmart moron. 
Man its bloody cold and windy. Winter sucks heat....
( I really need to change my sig. THANKS Cath....)


_Modified by Rocco_julie at 3:22 PM 11-23-2008_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_2004-rental Kia, flew in, and rented a car.(thought '05 was first, but Cathy and her husband were there, and her post said that was '04)
2006- Neon R/T(my wife's) both my wife and I came out for this.
2007-The '88








2008-the same '88
2009- should be the same '88

Well, all I know is that I got the 79 for sure in 2003. And I'm pretty sure it was the next year that I had both there again. I have paperwork for the car purchase to substantiate the '03 part...I'll dig up Cincy pics to check the other date. Denny was only there the one year, and I'm pretty sure it wa sthe year after I got the green one.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Is it me or are photobuckets " _New Features_ " getting to be more trouble than they are worth.

I don't even know what "new features" they have, but whatever they are, it'll make dialup suck even worse, guaranteed. Glad the latest round of potential internet providers are "getting right back to me". Always a good sign. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I don't even know what "new features" they have, but whatever they are, it'll make dialup suck even worse, guaranteed. Glad the latest round of potential internet providers are "getting right back to me". Always a good sign. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

I don't know if I have these new features....then again I have a pro account now, so it might filter out all the bullsh*t
oh, punchbug, I sent you an email http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I don't even know what "new features" they have, but whatever they are, it'll make dialup suck even worse, guaranteed. Glad the latest round of potential internet providers are "getting right back to me". Always a good sign. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

All I know is that the IMG code doesn't automatically copy like it used to, so you have to click to highlight, then right click and select "copy". It also recently defaulted to only showing the code on mouse-over. So when I right clicked and moved the mouse down to "copy" the code was no longer showing and wouldn't copy. It took me a while to find how to change those options.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
All I know is that the IMG code doesn't automatically copy like it used to, so you have to click to highlight, then right click and select "copy".

It automatically coppies for me. It does have the new rollover feature.
Auto coppied for this photo


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

Just switch to Picasa and everything is groovy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Brendan


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Just switch to Picasa and everything is groovy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Brendan

Just downloaded picsa. Now I am figuring it out


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

I still think that it's amazing that the first Cincy was going on when I was a lone college student at Wilmington. Even more strange is that I was pals with Daun's sister in those days as well. She never mentioned Sciroccos then! (not that I would have known what they were)
2006: The now gone early '84 8v:

2007: The (illegally-driven) '81 S:

2008: The now legal and slightly updated '81 S:

2009: The '81, hopefully diesel powered, or it might be this:

Can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Brendan


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
All I know is that the IMG code doesn't automatically copy like it used to, so you have to click to highlight, then right click and select "copy". It also recently defaulted to only showing the code on mouse-over. So when I right clicked and moved the mouse down to "copy" the code was no longer showing and wouldn't copy. It took me a while to find how to change those options.









That's the new feature I was talking about, I had to open the picture to full size, then I could highlight and copy.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
That's the new feature I was talking about, I had to open the picture to full size, then I could highlight and copy.

You can change that setting somehow through the options menu, but I don't remember how exactly.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Top Gear episode 4 on download right now. Apparantly James May drives a supercar and the Veyron is taken around the track


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (upoo2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upoo2* »_Top Gear episode 4 on download right now. Apparantly James May drives a supercar and the Veyron is taken around the track









Same here. 1 hour remaining. 180 kb/s.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Same here. 1 hour remaining. 180 kb/s.

Nice, I've got about 30 minutes remaining at about half that speed. heh, early starts for me since my PC is so slowwwwwwww


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Took a file to two of my Borbet Type BS' today. No more curbage but boy, does polishing SUCK.
Well, doing it right takes time and I've got about 7 months








In other news, Top Gear is done downloading. My next hour is occupied 8)


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Well, all I know is that I got the 79 for sure in 2003. And I'm pretty sure it was the next year that I had both there again. I have paperwork for the car purchase to substantiate the '03 part...I'll dig up Cincy pics to check the other date. Denny was only there the one year, and I'm pretty sure it wa sthe year after I got the green one.

I has started typing "Don't bother, I just can't remember sh*t," but then I remembered something. My first Cincy was when Anson debuted Durocco, and that was 2005. He was trying to get Jeff Toomason and I to trash our rental cars. So I guess my memory wasn't all that bad.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Where is everybody?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (upoo2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upoo2* »_Took a file to two of my Borbet Type BS' today. No more curbage but boy, does polishing SUCK.


yes it does. I did a crap job on the lips of #1 set of the pink wheels, and the porsche handles I have, the difference between stellar and ok from 3 feet just wasnt worth the hours of difference between the two. I was going to say it wasnt worth my sanity either, but I lost that long ago


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Did you have any to begin with?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Did you have any to begin with?

at one point, yes


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*

princess_pink has been mysteriously quiet lately.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_princess_pink has been mysteriously quiet lately.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










yes i'm quiet... because A) I dont have a scirocco, B) I do not know anythign about cars and C) I'm not trying to get in trouble for "random talk to up my post count"... so what am I supposed to be able to post???


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_princess_pink has been mysteriously quiet lately.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










She prolly got captured by Bowser again


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
yes i'm quiet... because A) I dont have a scirocco, B) I do not know anythign about cars and C) I'm not trying to get in trouble for "random talk to up my post count"... so what am I supposed to be able to post???









I just noticed that everyone's post count fell from the great cincy thread purge of 2008. Princess_Pink back down to single digit posts


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
She prolly got captured by Bowser again









How did you know!?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
yes i'm quiet... because A) I dont have a scirocco, B) I do not know anythign about cars and C) I'm not trying to get in trouble for "random talk to up my post count"... so what am I supposed to be able to post???









Have you been reading the thread, or sleeping through it? Nobody's getting in trouble for anything, random conversation is fine, because it's conversation. Daun has stated that his main issue was people posting random pictures of stuff with no explanation and no relation to Cincy or Sciroccos or any of us. Feel free to post and talk and whatnot. It's all about intent. It's pretty obvious when we're posting for the sake of posting and when we're actually conversing.
So, with that in mind, how's it going?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Oh, and you can do something to fix that "I don't have a Scirocco" problem, y'know?


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
So, with that in mind, how's it going?

I'm tired... and I have to go teach Highschoolers photography tomorrow am... and the disgusting vermon boys hit on me... and its awkward... i'll be back soon... shower time!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Oh, and you can do something to fix that "I don't have a Scirocco" problem, y'know?
















Im trying, shes resisting


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
I just noticed that everyone's post count fell from the great cincy thread purge of 2008. Princess_Pink back down to single digit posts

I am proud to say my post count is in the single digits.... it means i'm not a whore like you... and you better only be a vortex whore...not a whore with other people


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Oh, and you can do something to fix that "I don't have a Scirocco" problem, y'know?
















I keep telling Fraser it would be a fine christmas gift.... or even a 21st brthday gift... hes not going for it... i'm hurt


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
I keep telling Fraser it would be a fine christmas gift.... or even a 21st brthday gift... hes not going for it... i'm hurt









I'll sell you one of mine. Then you'll have twice as many valves as Fraser.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_and you better only be a vortex whore...not a whore with other people
















is really all there is to be said there.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
I'm tired... and I have to go teach Highschoolers photography tomorrow am... and the disgusting vermon boys hit on me... and its awkward... i'll be back soon... shower time!

Is their name Vermon, or do you mean vermin, like rodents?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

With that in mind, OWN!
Cincy!!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
I keep telling Fraser it would be a fine christmas gift.... or even a 21st brthday gift... hes not going for it... i'm hurt









not happening toots.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Is their name Vermon, or do you mean vermin, like rodents?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










probably, but who can tell with her? I sure can't...that's why i drink in the mornings


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
probably, but who can tell with her? I sure can't...that's why i drink in the mornings









So I take it the key is to get drunk before she wakes up and stay drunk until she goes back to sleep? Sounds like a good plan. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
So I take it the key is to get drunk before she wakes up and stay drunk until she goes back to sleep? Sounds like a good plan. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

with her, I don't need to be drunk for long then


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Is their name Vermon, or do you mean vermin, like rodents?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










I'm obviously not going to be an english teacher so my spelling can be disregarded...


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
not happening toots.









LISTEN FRASER- I told you to STOP calling me TOOTS! Even though the previous Cincy thread got deleted everyone else saw it so STOP IT... or I will call you honey and dear like your parents call each other


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
probably, but who can tell with her? I sure can't...that's why i drink in the mornings









Lies... you drink red bull in the morning... and i drink coffee... lots of coffee... because you make me wake up early...very early... and somehow i still fall asleep...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
I'm obviously not going to be an english teacher so my spelling can be disregarded...









English is a proper noun, and as such should always be capitalized.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Lies... you drink red bull in the morning... and i drink coffee... lots of coffee... because you make me wake up early...very early... and somehow i still fall asleep...









Maybe you should cut back on the caffeine....


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Maybe you should cut back on the caffeine....









How dare you even think to mention I not begin my day with coffee...lots of coffee...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
How dare you even think to mention I not begin my day with coffee...lots of coffee...









better that crack cocaine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Princess_Pink)*

mmm coffee. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_mmm coffee. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









I knew that was coming.... I am so jelous...


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I'm still coffee-free... and I get up at 5:30!


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_I'm still coffee-free... and I get up at 5:30!









DO you want a gold star or a cookie? haha jk... but seriously... you are crazy


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_I'm still coffee-free... and I get up at 5:30!









I'm with him, coffee is just nasty. now my 12 bpack of Diet Pepsi Max per day is another story.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
I'm with him, coffee is just nasty. now my 12 bpack of Diet Pepsi Max per day is another story.

so long as you are indulging in something caffeinated its got my princess mark of approval







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_I'm still coffee-free... and I get up at 5:30!









ride that as long as you can. once you start, no turning back
at tmechanic - pepsi max http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
DO you want a gold star or a cookie? haha jk... but seriously... you are crazy

Cookies are always welcome lol








I try to go to sleep around 11:00pm (aka right now) 
I usually need about 2.5 hours in the morning for homework. That is, if I don't intend to stay up 'till 1:30am. If I don't have a lot of homework (this is rare) I get lazy and sleep in 'till 7:00.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
Cookies are always welcome lol








I try to go to sleep around 11:00pm (aka right now) 
I usually need about 2.5 hours in the morning for homework. That is, if I don't intend to stay up 'till 1:30am. If I don't have a lot of homework (this is rare) I get lazy and sleep in 'till 7:00.

any hour before noon is too early to be waking up.... unfortunately when i am in dublin this spring... i have a class everyday at 10am







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
I'm obviously not going to be an english teacher so my spelling can be disregarded...









Spelling and grammar > Meghan
I haven't driven my Scirocco at all this weekend.








Uncle Daun, can you show us pictures of the first Cincy? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Spelling and grammar > Meghan 

Very True


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
better that crack cocaine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Cocaine's a hell of a drug!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_I'm still coffee-free... and I get up at 5:30!









No coffee for me, either. I love the smell, but the taste is horrible. Wawa hot chocolate, on the other hand, is delicious.
My caffeine intake comes mostly from Mountain Dew, or Coke. When I couldn't eat, I went a week and a half without caffeine, and showed no ill effects.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Uncle Daun, can you show us pictures of the first Cincy? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I just spent the last hour digging through the box of pics and scanning a few decent ones. Uploading now....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
any hour before noon is too early to be waking up.... unfortunately when i am in dublin this spring... i have a class everyday at 10am







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

I agree with this. I have to get up at 7 for work usually, but if I'm off, I get up after noon most times.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I just spent the last hour digging through the box of pics and scanning a few decent ones. Uploading now....

YAY!!!! 
<---Can't wait.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_I haven't driven my Scirocco at all this weekend.









Me either, but there's salt out there, so it's for the best. I haven't driven my silver car in about a year, other than when I drove it about 2 miles in June to get it home. My black one has been stationary since about a week before the Fall Foliage cruise.








My 4Runner has been immobile since mid-June.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Re-quoting my original post - now with pics!!

_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Once upon a time, there were three Scirocco owners in Cincinnati that hung out together on a routine basis. Kim, Greg (DriverFound), and myself. The idea of a Scirocco cruise-in was launched in 1997. We invited anyone we knew with a Scirocco, left notes on ones we saw on the street (this was back when Scirocco sightings weren't so rare) and invited folks from scirocco.org. The event was held in a mall parking lot one afternoon in the fall, with something like 12 cars in attendance - all were local.


































_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_In the spring of '98, we held another cruise-in, this time at one of the stand-alone VW dealerships in Cincinnati where Kim worked. (We cleared the front line of new cars, and parked Sciroccos there.) We had a pretty good turnout despite it turning rainy part-way through the day - maybe 20-ish cars, with most of them being local. One newbie named Ben Harder rode in with a college friend of his, and soon went out and bought his first Scirocco. There was a guy from Scirocco.org (name forgotten) who came up from Tennessee, and this was also about the first time I met Jason Cammisa. A couple friends of mine from Canada also made it down, Jason Brunberg, Verne Harris and Scott Orme. Verne and Brunberg had the distinction of performing a synchronized crash on the way back to my place by spinning out on an off ramp at the same time, both putting their quarter panels into the guardrail.









First pic is "da group" hangin' at the house. The rest were taken at Northland VW.

































_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_We held one more Cruise-In at the original location in the fall of '98. I remember it poured down rain that day, but we still had around 8-10 cars, no listers.

The only decent pic I have from that day...









_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
We started to talk about another gathering in the spring of '99. I had been pushing to invite folks from the list, Greg said that nobody would show up anyway so don't go through the extra effort. The date was announced and there was lots of complaining on the list that it was a bad weekend, "if only it was this weekend instead, I'd go..." So, I volunteered to host the party at my parent's place on the "better" weekend - Greg decided to have his two weeks later on the original date.... and that's how "Cincy" as we now know it really got started. (It also marked when Greg & I parted ways. Why can't we all just get along??) The attendance surprised a lot of people, including myself - there were quite a few listers that showed up from Wisconsin, Illinois, New York, Pennsylvania etc, plus a few Canadians. (Paul Maione comes to mind.) When posts started going out that week, a lot of people were amazed and kicking themselves for missing it - hoping we'd do this again. It was decided that it would be an annual event, and attendance increased signifacantly the next couple years.

As it turns out, I only had a couple pics. I thought I had more.
















From the cruise we took Sunday morning. Note the "Kia parking" had yet to be instituted.








Hope you enjoyed!


_Modified by vwdaun at 11:52 PM 11-23-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Very cool pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

a group photo from May 1999


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_










This is my favorite! With the lighting it almost looks as if it might as well been taken in the 80ies














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thank you for sharing Daun!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Mornin'
Love the Centras on the black mk1


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

And here's the start of the aerial photo tradition! The cost of these photos has gone up though, that stunt pilot we had last year charged a fortune!!








bvg


_Modified by punchbug at 4:35 AM 11-24-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_









Look at those gas prices!!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Great pictures, Daun! It is so nice to see that this "family reunion" tradition continues so reliably. I think it has made the transition from just local/scirocco.org folks to the greater North America and VWvortex folks without losing it's local and .org roots. 
I thank you for bringing it to the Vortex community, without which I might never have joined the list. Thanks, Daun!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
As a thank you, I present to you the oldest pictures of my Scirocco that I can currently locate. August 2001. I had just installed Euro headlights, but was desparately in search of bumpers. 
Enjoy!
































This was several months later as I awaited my bumpers.








Probably a couple months after that...








The last two were film as well!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Yesterday, I was baking tasty cookies...

The first batch turned out perfect. NICE.
The second batch? Not so dang much. I started them, and went upstairs to give my Grandpa a few cookies. Then I helped him fix his computer which was slowing down. About 45 minutes later, he says, man, your cookies smell good. And I was like "COOKIES!?!?! OH ****!!" I ran downstairs to find my cookies ON FIRE. When I opened the door, the fires went out, but an epic amount of smoke filled the room. I opened the window, and let the room vent for an hour.
Fast forward to today. I get up, and I hear rustling in my living room. I live in an old house, so I tend to ignore strange noises. Then I heard it again. I walked across the living room, and a squirrel dashes across into the kitchen!! HOLY CRAP, WHAT'S A SQUIRREL DOING IN HERE?!















The squirrel goes in the kitchen, and somehow jumps into the high cabinet of dishes.







I leave that thing open too much.

Anyway, I used a broom to shoo him out the open door.
So, Interesting fact: the window I left open has a storm window on the top pane, AND bug screens. WTF happened?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

awesome pictures Daun, they look like they are period correct for the cars







makes me feel like Cincy is a tradition tied to the cars themselves from the good ol' days http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

that sounds like one rascally squirrel Timbo


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

heh, 10 after 8 and I'm the only one in the office yet.


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

Still on my to do list:
Get the cash to purchase a local Scirocco


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

and I just gotta say, our 'dubbers thanksgiving' was fan-****ing-tastic. The turkeys were both awesome. Gonna have to buy my own deep-fry kit now.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Just found a funny link, sorry if this is old news.
Sciroccos @ Cincy? Let me google that for you...
http://www.letmegooglethatfory...cincy


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

Almost forgot, Goodmorng.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Timbo, tell me you ran all those plates through the dishwasher after the squirrel incident? *shudder* I don't care for those creatures!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

EVERYTHING in the kitchen is getting washed and sanitized. Stuff in the living room too.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Timbo, tell me you ran all those plates through the dishwasher after the squirrel incident? *shudder* I don't care for those creatures!

I think I will pass on any cookies offered from the Timob that have _raisins_ in them.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

lol


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Is everybody _working_ or something?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

no, bored outta my mind today


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Is everybody _working_ or something?









Could be.


----------



## 84SciroccoX-FLOW (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
I think I will pass on any cookies offered from the Timob that have _raisins_ in them.

i happen to like the raisins


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (84SciroccoX-FLOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84SciroccoX-FLOW* »_
i happen to like the raisins

















By raisins he meant poop. You like to eat poop?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

they say that everyone has some sort of fetish... maybe that's his thing...


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wiki* »_The word raisin dates back to Middle English and is a loanword from Old French; in Old French and French, raisin means "grape," while, in French, a dried grape is referred to as a raisin sec, or "dry grape." The Old French word in turn developed from the Latin word racemus, "a bunch of grapes." The origin of the Latin word is unclear.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

now you know...


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_now you know...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*









no, no, no
...and knowing is half the battle!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Captain Pla-Errr... I mean back to cincy!
Awesome caddy


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Fitting snowflakes on my Scirocco:








The whiteys line up


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

My Caddy : 








Joe's Caddy:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_

















DID you know THAT?!!? NOW YOU KNOW!!!!!!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Looking at picking up a 'Kia' this weekend. Of the 1990 B3 Passat Wagon 2.0l 16v auto variety


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_Looking at picking up a *donor* this weekend. Of the 1990 B3 Passat Wagon 2.0l 16v auto variety

Fixed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Thanks for posting up those pics Daun. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Chris, that has been taken into consideration. If all the small problems it has are going to be too much to take care of, that motor will go in the Scirocco. But ideally, I would daily drive the wagon, so that the scirocco can stay in the garage for me to work on


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Cool. Good luck with it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_Looking at picking up a 'Kia' this weekend. Of the 1990 B3 Passat Wagon 2.0l 16v auto variety

I have lights and such from the two B3 sedans we parted out, so if you need parts, I may have them. 
Spent the evening in the BatCave, finally getting to some printing, HP-5 this evening. Very grainy, very contrasty, makes for nice car pics. These were from the Ontarion GTG, I may scan and share them at some point, otherwise, they'll be "on my website" on Daun's porch in June.










_Modified by punchbug at 7:11 PM 11-24-2008_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

woo! just got off the phone with the guy, he's going to hold it till Friday for me


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I have lights and such from the two B3 sedans we parted out, so if you need parts, I may have them. 
Spent the evening in the BatCave, finally getting to some printing, HP-5 this evening. Very grainy, very contrasty, makes for nice car pics. These were from the Ontarion GTG, I may scan and share them at some point, otherwise, they'll be "on my website" on Daun's porch in June.









_Modified by punchbug at 7:11 PM 11-24-2008_

just for Cathy: this is 5 8x10 prints scanned it and photshopped together, and reduced to make viewer friendly
the goal was make it look like a film strip, howd I do?








and owned


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

Not bad, but the subject has a couple doors too many.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I wouldn't have angled the last two, doesn't make it feel like film


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
just for Cathy: this is 5 8x10 prints scanned it and photshopped together, and reduced to make viewer friendly
the goal was make it look like a film strip, howd I do?








and owned

Dont like the angles.... speaking of film... I learned to roll my own roll of film today.... highschoolers thought it was entertaining when I messed up though... oh well


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
speaking of film... I learned to roll my own roll of film today.... 

Speaking of film, I assembled a new IMAX documentary in two rolls of 35mm film (it's 3D) today, and I'm starting to assemble all 14 thousand feet of the 70mm film tomorrow


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Speaking of film, I assembled a new IMAX documentary in two rolls of 35mm film (it's 3D) today, and I'm starting to assemble all 14 thousand feet of the 70mm film tomorrow









Yes, but do you have to wear those special glasses when you watch it?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Dont like the angles.... 

neither do I, but I either get the angles on the page, or the car itself is angled. I wanted the car/road to remain flat across the strip

_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
speaking of film... I learned to roll my own roll of film today.... highschoolers thought it was entertaining when I messed up though... oh well


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Yes, but do you have to wear those special glasses when you watch it?









I don't have to, but I can!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
I don't have to, but I can!

There's really no excuse for not wearing them.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

I'm at work and not very happy about it.








At least I might be able to afford new tires before too long. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
There's really no excuse for not wearing them.

they really bring out the red in people's eyes


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I'm at work and not very happy about it.








At least I might be able to afford new tires before too long. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I am as well, and not happy about it also. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I'm trying to downsize my wheel collection, but getting the typical vortex lowballers/shennanigans


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

Goodmorning, spent 2 hrs working on my car last night trying to realign the shifter, wound up right back where I started, it's a pain trying to adjust that alone.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Goodmorning, spent 2 hrs working on my car last night trying to realign the shifter, wound up right back where I started, it's a pain trying to adjust that alone.

that sucks, been there, rode with the shifter needing to slam it into R 1 3 5 for a month before I got up the patience to fix it right


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_I am as well, and not happy about it also. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Me three, and while I'm not thrilled, it's a slow day and easy money to sit & surf Vortex. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
I'm trying to downsize my wheel collection, but getting the typical vortex lowballers/shennanigans









I'm probably going to be taken as a lowballer today myself, although in all honesty it's a fair offer for what this guy's sellin'.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
that sucks, been there, rode with the shifter needing to slam it into R 1 3 5 for a month before I got up the patience to fix it right

I can get 3-4-5 but 1 is over the gate and 2 is a 50/50 shot.
I'm hoping to get the pu running but after changing the fuel pressure regulator, IAC valve, and knock sensor it belches out this black soot like a diesel, no idea where to go from here.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_I'm hoping to get the pu running but after changing the fuel pressure regulator, IAC valve, and knock sensor it belches out this black soot like a diesel, no idea where to go from here.

Have you tried using gasoline instead of diesel?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

I'm pretty sure I'm running gas, not positive mind you, but pretty sure. Not really sure if I'm remembering what soot means, if I remember right it means I'm running too much fuel for the mix, or too little air.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Here's a good deal: $49.99 wireless laser mouse for $15 with free shipping...
http://www.staples.com/office/...25267


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sweet, only 7 more work days this year


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_sweet, only 7 more work days this year

Have I ever told you how much I truly hate you?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

lol. The month that I was here makes up for being slow in December. Back in the end of august into september we had a job that kept me working 18 hour days for ~3 1/2 weeks, including weekends.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

just spotted a mk2 Jetta Carat in the movie 'The Professional'


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Kinda slow up in hurr today


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

At work and they're "monitoring our usage"


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_At work and they're "monitoring our usage"

Mine might be, but I don't get paid (stupid intership) so I don't care


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

that's the spirit!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I was busy at work. I don't have a desk job like you lucky bastards. I actually have to do things.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

psh, excuses. I even posted when I was working for FedEx as a driver


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well, didn't post here, but on another forum I frequent


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I was busy at work. I don't have a desk job like you lucky bastards. I actually have to do things.

I do things! I simulpost while balancing budgets!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
I do things! I simulpost while balancing budgets!









Lucky. It's hard to post when there's only one computer in the building with internet and I'm ringing people up at the register, which is a computer from 1985-ish, with a black and orange screen, text only, no pictures.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

almost time to leave!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Somebody buy this thing already!!!























http://arrow.templinelectronics.com


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Well, for once I had a class in a computer lab today, there were ten of the twenty five machines not working, and of course it's a big class, so no school interwebby time for me. But, on a side note, even though the sky wasn't exactly that pretty today, it was good enough for some "therapy". Always resets my clock to get "high" for an hour or so







I'll get to some scanning maybe, and post up some SECO pictures, how would that be?
And no, the Arrow's a bit out of my league Daun, sorry....(so the guy didn't finish the deal? What a bum... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif )


_Modified by punchbug at 4:41 PM 11-25-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

OWN! With a side order of boost!!:


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

nice. im so bored right now.
no school tomorrow.
no where to go.
nothing to do.
wahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (upoo2)*

The internet was created for just such occasions. Al Gore was a bored teenager once upon a time too, you know.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_The internet was created for just such occasions. 

just remember to update your anti-virus software http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
just remember to update your anti-virus software http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Well, this is sure no Fin but it DOES have a neat can. This evening's indulgence:


----------



## 84SciroccoX-FLOW (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_The internet was created for just such occasions. Al Gore was a bored teenager once upon a time too, you know.

and if you search hard enough you might come across the cause of *ManBearPig* half man, half bear, half pig.
trust me hes real, im super cereal


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_OWN! With a side order of boost!!:


Boost! With a side order of OWN! (I mean, really, which would you rather have? I'll take VITAMINS over an own any day!)
Vitamin T: (as in, 20V 1.8T)








And for those who want to be less "exhausted" when taking their vitamins, Vitamin S: (as in, G60)








And for those who like more gentle breezes, you know, natural, pure, fresh air...(as in, good old fashioned goes like hell 16V goodness):








Yeah, none of these are mine, but I sure like the green one. Okay, use you imagination to figure out which one THAT is.....like in the old days when I was a kid and we only had B&W TV....yeah, I'm that old. (two of these are green BTW)


_Modified by punchbug at 6:14 PM 11-25-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

nice shots Cathy.

in other news, if all goes as planned this weekend I will no longer own a set of pink wheels, I'll be down to just pink hubcaps


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_nice shots Cathy.

in other news, if all goes as planned this weekend I will no longer own a set of pink wheels, I'll be down to just pink hubcaps

The pink hubcaps arent even the correct color pink... obviously, as everyone can tell... the princess is not fond of this decision...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
The pink hubcaps arent even the correct color pink... obviously, as everyone can tell... the princess is not fond of this decision...
















point taken. moving on to bigger and better things


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*









...I surely hope Jeff's poor scirocco does not have to suffer through this sexual harassment at Cincy 2009...poor scirocco


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_...I surely hope Jeff's poor scirocco does not have to suffer through this sexual harassment at Cincy 2009...poor scirocco

Is he humping it or pissing on it?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_in other news, if all goes as planned this weekend I will no longer own a set of pink wheels, I'll be down to just pink hubcaps

There comes a time when you have to get a man's wheels....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
The pink hubcaps arent even the correct color pink... obviously, as everyone can tell... the princess is not fond of this decision...
















So what color is correct?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Is he humping it or pissing on it?









If I remember correctly it was a running motion which turned into humping... Jeff was backing into the spot... poor car had no way out


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
So what color is correct?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Berry Pink is the correct color


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
There comes a time when you have to get a man's wheels....

those pink wheels were the manliest things ever
I'm going to miss them, they looked soo good


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
those pink wheels were the manliest things ever
I'm going to miss them, they looked soo good









So why the heck are you getting rid of them!?!?! I love them.... They were on when I first drove the scirocco... I feel attatched...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
So why the heck are you getting rid of them!?!?! I love them.... They were on when I first drove the scirocco... I feel attatched...

wrong. the bottle caps were on it when you first drove it. I dont think you ever drove it on those wheels


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

where is everyone this wonderful evening?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_where is everyone this wonderful evening?









I was doing something near and dear to your heart, sleeping. Then, I woke up and posted a little, then drove home.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Well, this is sure no Fin but it DOES have a neat can. This evening's indulgence:









Nice!! I love the devil's highway! I can't believe it's been 12 years!








How's that beer btw?


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I was doing something near and dear to your heart, sleeping. Then, I woke up and posted a little, then drove home.

Lets see if i understood this correctly... 
1) You were sleeping
2) You posted
3) THEN you DROVE HOME...
So Chris...where exactly _were_ you sleeping?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_So Chris...where exactly _were_ you sleeping?
















The couch at my Dad's house. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Nice!! I love the devil's highway! I can't believe it's been 12 years!








How's that beer btw?

It's rough as hell. I've been drinking mostly Stella and Unibroue stuff, and this is a tough go after that. Mmmmm, beer....DANG...got parent's night tonight, no beer for me







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif (though it might help...)


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
It's rough as hell. I've been drinking mostly Stella and Unibroue stuff, and this is a tough go after that. Mmmmm, beer....DANG...got parent's night tonight, no beer for me







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif (though it might help...)

I think parents night is an excellent excuse for beer


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*

Goodmorning, nothing going on here.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_It's rough as hell. I've been drinking mostly Stella and Unibroue stuff, and this is a tough go after that. Mmmmm, beer....DANG...got parent's night tonight, no beer for me







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif (though it might help...)

Well hopefully you'll be drinking some decent beer in honour of your birthday over the next few days 'eh?


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Good mornin'
There is more progress to be made, but probably not today. 
Picking up my KYB shocks to go with my Vogtland lowering springs this weekend. =D


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

no work till next week! woo!
today is for wheel bearings, control arms, ball joints, tie-rods, steering rack boots, and CV boots


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Morning (er, afternoon now!) all. Did some mad baking last night. Baked two batches of brownies (from scratch) and an Apple Pie. (also from scratch, crust included!)
After work, the Wife, in-laws and me are packing up and heading out to Jersey to see her grandparents, coming back on Friday. It's gonna be a long night.








Brendan


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (upoo2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upoo2* »_Good mornin'
There is more progress to be made, but probably not today. 
Picking up my KYB shocks to go with my Vogtland lowering springs this weekend. =D

Good morning! Sure looks to be nice weather to be working on the Scirocco!
What else do you have planned for it before Cincy?


----------



## 84SciroccoX-FLOW (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

good afternoon, its raining/snowing so i cant work on my rocco today. but im expecting my head gaskets so i can get my car back on the road again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
but boo on the rain/snow http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Somebody buy this thing already!!!























http://arrow.templinelectronics.com

We received an offer this afternoon that we've accepted. Still on the market 'til there's a deposit in hand, but it's looking promising.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
We received an offer this afternoon that we've accepted. Still on the market 'til there's a deposit in hand, but it's looking promising.

cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 4:03 PM 11-26-2008_


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
We received an offer this afternoon that we've accepted. Still on the market 'til there's a deposit in hand, but it's looking promising.


did you get the Bonanza?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

CHris Canfield and Dr. Crane, please check your emails


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_did you get the Bonanza?

Made an offer last night. We won't know more 'til next week, as his ex-wife has to accept the offer as well.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_CHris Canfield and Dr. Crane, please check your emails









Replied. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*









THE ULTIMATE PINK PRINCESS MOBILE.... if only they made one that was a scirocco


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Princess_Pink)*

I'd rather not hack up a good Scirocco that way.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_I'd rather not hack up a good Scirocco that way.

You wouldnt have to.... all everyone has to do is convince Dr. Crane that he should! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_








THE ULTIMATE PINK PRINCESS MOBILE.... if only they made one that was a scirocco

There actually has been a Scirocco made like that (not pink though). It had 6 wheels and was yellow iirc


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
You wouldnt have to.... all everyone has to do is convince Dr. Crane that he should! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'm gonna be honest with you, that's the worst idea I've ever heard.
Yes, that's terrible, this idea.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
There actually has been a Scirocco made like that (not pink though). It had 6 wheels and was yellow iirc

if it isnt pink i'm not satisifed... and chris-it is too an amazing idea


----------



## 78mk1 (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

I'm telling your Boss...lol. Get back to work!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
if it isnt pink i'm not satisifed... and chris-it is too an amazing idea

If by amazing you mean atrocious, then ok. It's a travesty.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

damn, fairly productive day. Got the new wheelbearings pressed in, new control arms and lower ball joints, and got the tie-rods off


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Hello everybody. I am exhausted and haven't driven the Scirocco in over a week.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*

I haven't driven my Sciroccos in over a month (black one) and since June (silver one) respectively.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

if I borrow a car from my friend tomorrow, to get to dinner, then it will be quite some time till I drive mine, since I'm getting that Passat on Friday


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

aight, time to go bowling.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Hello everybody. I am exhausted and haven't driven the Scirocco in over a week.

Someone tried to steal my Scirocco (the 16v) last monday, it hasn't left my garage since














They got the culprit behind bars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Someone tried to steal my Scirocco (the 16v) last monday, it hasn't left my garage since














They got the culprit behind bars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Details? Did they do any damage?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Details? Did they do any damage?

In broad daylight at work...crackhead. I got lucky because we all park out back and I just sent a co-worker of mine to lunch. He promptly called the cops, then called me. We tried to detain him and did until the cops arrived. Apparently I work in a really bad neighborhood.
No real damage thank God, he jammed a screwdriver in the door lock cylinder, which I changed when I got home (I must have half a dozen laying around). But no broken glass, nothing missing








I will *never* drive that car to work again. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







From now on I'm only driving it places I can keep an eye on it.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_CHris Canfield and Dr. Crane, please check your emails









done, replied


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I haven't driven my Sciroccos in over a month (black one) and since June (silver one) respectively.









so do something about it


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
In broad daylight at work...crackhead. I got lucky because we all park out back and I just sent a co-worker of mine to lunch. He promptly called the cops, then called me. We tried to detain him and did until the cops arrived. Apparently I work in a really bad neighborhood.
No real damage thank God, he jammed a screwdriver in the door lock cylinder, which I changed when I got home (I must have half a dozen laying around). But no broken glass, nothing missing








I will *never* drive that car to work again. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







From now on I'm only driving it places I can keep an eye on it. 

Crackheads do indeed suck. Can't you just park out front where you can keep an eye on it? Or do they make you park in back to save space for the customers? As though you're ever actually so busy there aren't any parking spots.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
so do something about it









I've been sick, and now I'm working all the time. Besides, it's cold out and there's salt on the roads. The last time I tried to start the silver one (a couple weeks ago) it acted like the battery was dead, even though the battery shows fully charged. Apparently while my friend was borrowing it the car would occasionally have a total electrical failure where everything would shut off suddenly then come back and resume normal operation.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Crackheads do indeed suck. Can't you just park out front where you can keep an eye on it? Or do they make you park in back to save space for the customers? As though you're ever actually so busy there aren't any parking spots.

The building is pretty much a hangar, the only window is the front door. And no, I can't park out front







It never gets busy enough either to take up all the parking out front, that's for sure! When I was working downtown the car was parked about a block away in a parking lot and I never had any problems...before that I *always* parked where I could see the car.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
The building is pretty much a hangar, the only window is the front door. And no, I can't park out front







It never gets busy enough either to take up all the parking out front, that's for sure! When I was working downtown the car was parked about a block away in a parking lot and I never had any problems...before that I *always* parked where I could see the car.

Have you talked to your manager about it? They surely know that your parking lot is never full, and they might let you considering that it almost got stolen from the back.
We're supposed to park out back, but we all park in the front, just on the far side of the lot so we aren't taking the best spots.
You can sort of see it here:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Have you talked to your manager about it? They surely know that your parking lot is never full, and they might let you considering that it almost got stolen from the back.
We're supposed to park out back, but we all park in the front, just on the far side of the lot so we aren't taking the best spots.


My store manager doesn't care, the district manager does though! There are only 5 parking spots in front of the store and parking is at a premium around here















Bad enough I had to take that pay cut...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

How often does the district manager come around?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_How often does the district manager come around?

Too often







Usually at least twice a week, unannounced. I'm working in what they call a problem store, trying to get business up and customers happy. We have a 6 month ultimatum or they'll close yet another store. These are hard times


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

back from bowling. was considering getting the new tie-rods onto the car tonight, but I discovered how cold the garage is right now. Gonna postpone that project till tomorrow, will leave a space heater going in the garage tonight. Sleep well y'all


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_back from bowling. was considering getting the new tie-rods onto the car tonight, but I discovered how cold the garage is right now. Gonna postpone that project till tomorrow, will leave a space heater going in the garage tonight. Sleep well y'all

Yeah, it was supposed to get really cold tonight, you're better off doing it tomorrow, good luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
In broad daylight at work...crackhead. I got lucky because we all park out back and I just sent a co-worker of mine to lunch. He promptly called the cops, then called me. We tried to detain him and did until the cops arrived. Apparently I work in a really bad neighborhood.
No real damage thank God, he jammed a screwdriver in the door lock cylinder, which I changed when I got home (I must have half a dozen laying around). But no broken glass, nothing missing








I will *never* drive that car to work again. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







From now on I'm only driving it places I can keep an eye on it. 

I'd say you have something to be thankful about when you "address the turkey" this weekend.







But that's disturbing, no question.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*

happy thanksgiving everyone


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_happy thanksgiving everyone
















same here









but won't be with my family until Christmas time.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

Happy Thanksgiving. I give thanks for Cincy!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Happy Thanksgiving. I give thanks for Cincy!










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif very cool


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Bad enough I had to take that pay cut...

Sorry to hear it. I didnt get a pay cut as such, medical deductions went from 600$ to 3000$. No pay increase, nor COL adjustment. But...
they did add another layer of reporting. I tell my team leader (who does not understand what I do) of project status, then he tell the new (indian) guy in Ga, who then relays it to the company I work for.
Damn, fire the guy and spread that extra cash around for the medical....
Morons...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I'd say you have something to be thankful about when you "address the turkey" this weekend.







But that's disturbing, no question.

I am thankful, after I got over being mad. No turkey here today, just tofurky, the vegetarians amongst my friends won this year







In return, I'm just sitting back and watch them cook















Happy turkey day everyone!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Happy Thanksgiving, I am enjoying a Thanksgiving Holiday Feast of home made tacos. Yay!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Happy Turkey day everyone. Posting from Cranbury, NJ. Left Ohio last night at 10:00 and arrived at 6:30 AM.







Leaving tomorrow after lunch.
Rick Astley was in the Thanksgiving Parade. I'm a little bit mortified of that still.
Anywho, have a good holiday everyone, be safe!








Brendan


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

gobble gobble


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Looks like page 13 got Rick Roll'd.
Happy Thanksgiving everyone. Have a good one and safe traveling!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Happy Thanksgiving, I am enjoying a Thanksgiving Holiday Feast of home made tacos. Yay!
























Mmmmm...tacos....
Turkey Tacos, perhaps?


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_

Mmmmm...tacos....
Turkey Tacos, perhaps? 
_Amazing picture_


There is so much win in that post.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Happy Turkey day everyone. Posting from Cranbury, NJ. Left Ohio last night at 10:00 and arrived at 6:30 AM.







Leaving tomorrow after lunch.

Please feel free to drop me a line/stop by if you're taking I-78 home from NJ. You'll be passing my house.
Happy







, everyone.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccojim)*

WHAT is this doing half way down the page? 
HEY!!! What are you guys talking about?? I want to see!!!! (Oh big deal, it's just another red Scirocco...LOL)








The year when 2/3 were red:










_Modified by punchbug at 3:58 AM 11-28-2008_


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_WHAT is this doing half way down the page? 
HEY!!! What are you guys talking about?? I want to see!!!! (Oh big deal, it's just another red Scirocco...LOL)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif since I used to one those owners


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

******* sold the passat out from under me


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_******* sold the passat out from under me

Oh? Explain? What happened?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Happy Thanksgiving. I give thanks for Cincy!

















This _thread_ just got Rick Rolled.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*

Just in case nobody's done it - be sure to wish Punchbug a Happy Birthday.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Just in case nobody's done it - be sure to wish Punchbug a Happy Birthday.










sent her some messages about this morning


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Just in case nobody's done it - be sure to wish Punchbug a Happy Birthday.









Oh waw, that's so awesome, consider it done! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*

Thanks for the well wishes guys! I've had a great year, lots of challenges, but tons of cool stuff too. My only disappointment today was that my "therapy" was cancelled for wet snow/low clouds. But I have cold adult beverages, so there should be lots of drunken typos as the evening progresses.....Cheers!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

There you go, Happy Birthday Cathy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Thanks for the well wishes guys! I've had a great year, lots of challenges, but tons of cool stuff too. My only disappointment today was that my "therapy" was cancelled for wet snow/low clouds. But I have cold adult beverages, so there should be lots of drunken typos as the evening progresses.....Cheers!









Speaking of cold adult beverages







I got plenty of those at the store today!









Got Bitburger, Lindemans Framboise, De boomgaard Kriek and my favorite, Clear Creek Distillery Framboise brandy. Cheers!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Happy Birthday, Cathy!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

picked this up today:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Only a half hour until I get to lock the damn doors and get out of here.








This has been the day from hell. It's just me and the new guy who looks like Butters from South Park.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_There you go, Happy Birthday Cathy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


















Amen - Happy birthday Cathy - what could I get you for your birthday I wonder? Besides a boosted green Mk1 that is...







Did you sit in him and make vroom vroom/weesh noises?





























Drew (I'm not dead, I'm just resting!) Mac


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Oh waw, that's so awesome, consider it done! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









And back atcha!!!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Amen - Happy birthday Cathy - what could I get you for your birthday I wonder? Besides a boosted green Mk1 that is...







Did you sit in him and make vroom vroom/weesh noises?





























Drew (I'm not dead, I'm just resting!) Mac

Resting, now THAT's a funny image! And I did not sit in him and make vrom vroom wheesh noises, but I may go put some screws in him tomorrow, he'll like that. He's twisted that way....







And I have some sticker tuning to do too, the usual overpriced provincial type that is! And I think you've been quite generous in the gift department this year, and Klaus thanks you for that!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Another year older, but at least you're still young at heart, eh?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

even though its been said, happy birthday Cathy.
other news: 1 set pink wheels gone


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
other news: 1 set pink wheels gone[/QUOTE]
i am not happy about this....I loved those wheels


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
And back atcha!!!!

Thanks Cathy!! I just had a lot of my favorite German beer and wiener schnitzel, life is good


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ugh, had almost too much food for dinner. Red Robin ftw


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Happy birthday Cathy! I may have missed it because I just worked yet another 14 hour day this week


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Happy birthday Cathy! I may have missed it because I just worked yet another 14 hour day this week
















Please don't do too many of those, not good for your health...when you do have to do them, I hope that you get paid accordingly


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Please don't do too many of those, not good for your health...when you do have to do them, I hope that you get paid accordingly









At least he doesn't have to deal with the general population at work.








Or work with Butters.








OWN:










_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 12:41 AM 11-29-2008_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hmm, I can't figure out how to disassemble the outboard CV joints. Bently says to hammer them off, but I can't get them to budge at all...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Thanks Cathy!! I just had a lot of my favorite German beer and wiener schnitzel, life is good

















Well good. And happy birthday eh? So did you get any good http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif ? I did, I'll post up a picture shortly. It's what every girl dreams of getting, my hubby is such a good guy. (No, Daun, it's not an Ercoupe, so don't get excited....) 
And I solved a serious problem all by myself this morning, aren't you proud of me? There was no milk for the coffee..... PROBLEM SOLVED







!!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
At least he doesn't have to deal with the general population at work.










Most of the time, I'm pretty sure my boss is dumber than 99% percent of the population however








Well, I got home from work at midnight, it's 8am and I'm on my way back. Today's the 13th straight day. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Good news is the movie's almost done










_Modified by cholland_ at 8:12 AM 11-29-2008_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*



Chris16vRocco said:


> At least he doesn't have to deal with the general population at work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Happy birthday Cath! A lot of early-risers this morning.








It felt nice to sleep in my own bed last night. Jim, thanks for the invite, I would have loved to stop by but there was simply no time. Here was the whole visit: Drive 10 hours though the night, sleep for 3 hours, wake up, spend all day cooking/preparing, eat, clean up, go to sleep, wake up, pack everything (we brought all of the food to be cooked) drive 10 hours, come home, sleep.








Oh and BTW, the PA turnpike SUCKS!
We are staying home for X-mas. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Brendan


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

pre-cincy is kinda dead today...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Then I think we should fill it up with belated b'day wishes for Roger and iroczgirl http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
Is it too near the







for people, maybe a lot of honey-do lists to attend to or something? I've been housecleaning without benefit of beer, time to fix that!


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_It felt nice to sleep in my own bed last night. Jim, thanks for the invite, I would have loved to stop by but there was simply no time.

No problem. I just thought I'd throw the offer out there.
Happy Belated Birthday to Roger and Iroczgirl!!!!!!






















sciroccos4life (Paul) and I went fishing today. We're bass guys but trout don't stop biting in 45 degree water, so we fished for trout







.
In any case, I boated three brown trout and one lake trout. I lost 2 others and broke off a big one.
Paul broke off a REALLY big one! (no, I'm not rubbing it in or anything, Paul!





















)


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccojim)*

Another hour and a half to go at work.








Fortunately my coworker for the evening is competent, unlike last night. It's so dead in here right now though. I'm bored. Entertain me.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Goodevening


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

So, I'm sure you're all eagerly awaiting a picture of what my romantic husband got me for my birthday that is, without doubt, what every girl wants for her birthday. Well, wait no more, here it is!:








So anyway, I had *just* cracked open a very fine







from the province of Quebec, Blanche de Chambly in fact, and was looking forward to relaxing after a day of "enjoying that nice birthday present"







, when I get this call from my hubby that he's too worn out to bring Adam home from work an hour away (poor muffin), and could I go get the kid in a few hours? Sure, I put the beer back in the fridge, and went to work reassembling a little green guy in my garage. Then I hear THIS thing flying really low overhead. I figured any chopper flying over here is either Coast Guard or my kid. But did he get the pilot to set it down to give me a ride? That would be NO. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
















You can see that my son is stressed out, and that HIS computer will talk to his machine, unlike MINE.....stupid tech glitches for me...as we all know, my Dell is a POS, and I can't find my USB/serial adapter for this IBM laptop...Anyway, I went over to get him shortly thereafter. That would be two hours of driving. And Drew? Yeah, I got that birthday present you gave me eh?








Ever wonder how to jack up an A-Star? Problem solved:








And this just because it looked so cool (Eurocopter 120):








And did I mention the 2 hours of driving?







Quite the treat this late in the year. We're supposed to get a big "snow event" in a day or so, so now the kid is out shingling. Always fun around here.
And I need tires.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_

Well good. And happy birthday eh? So did you get any good http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif ? I did, I'll post up a picture shortly. It's what every girl dreams of getting, my hubby is such a good guy. (No, Daun, it's not an Ercoupe, so don't get excited....) 
And I solved a serious problem all by myself this morning, aren't you proud of me? There was no milk for the coffee..... PROBLEM SOLVED







!!

Thanks!! Actually I got my present early, the Mk1







It's not liking it's daily driving duties too much...

I love this picture, the contrast between the color of the car and the leaves


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_So, I'm sure you're all eagerly awaiting a picture of what my romantic husband got me for my birthday that is, without doubt, what every girl wants for her birthday. Well, wait no more, here it is!:









ROTFL!!!
That's so you can keep all that nice new carpet clean right?

_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Then I hear THIS thing flying really low overhead. I figured any chopper flying over here is either Coast Guard or my kid. But did he get the pilot to set it down to give me a ride? That would be NO. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif



















So why the hell didn't they just drop him off? It might have saved you some driving.
But I guess since the green guy was involved... good thing they didn't stop 'eh?

_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_And did I mention the 2 hours of driving?







Quite the treat this late in the year. We're supposed to get a big "snow event" in a day or so, so now the kid is out shingling. Always fun around here.


Yeah, I had the white machine out this morning running a few errands, and then tucked her into the hangar.







Depending on what the weather does, might end up disconnecting the battery for awhile.
Glad to hear you got out for a drive!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Glad to hear you got out for a drive!

Yeah, the vaccuum was because the old one was near death. 
Why didn't the pilot set it down? Because it was a US pilot (note it's got an N number, not a C identifier eh?) instead of their regular guy. And Adam had some snags to work out, they're gonna try to beat the storm at least to get it across the border tomorrow, so those needed to be fixed.
And it was an unexpected surprise to get out for a drive. Just wish I could have logged/tuned, but Dell has essentially NO battery, and the alternator belt is in need of tightening, so the laptop would crap out whenever there was a voltage drop. Ah well, that's five hours on it untuned and so far so good. It's doggy rich/retarded and still fast as hell. It goes first/second/she-it!!







...speeding







...in a flash. 
And iroczgirl? I love that picture too, but think that car would look better in CANADA. I need an early yellow one (like I need a hole in the head...but I digress) REALLY wanting to see it in person!! A splendid early b'day gift I'd say. I got a hell of a nice one for myself for my 50th last year. 


_Modified by punchbug at 8:34 PM 11-29-2008_


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_hmm, I can't figure out how to disassemble the outboard CV joints. Bently says to hammer them off, but I can't get them to budge at all...

some of them have a circlip you have to remove to get them apart.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re:*

In case Dr. Crane was not aware these are his MOST IMPORTANT and MAJOR goals for cincy 09:
1. Get me a Scirocco...(I need some help from you all to convince him!)
2. GET A NEW AND AWESOME SET OF PINK WHEELS...(he sold the ones he had: 2 sets!) 
3. Get me a princess tent for at Cincy this year so I have a proper place to sleep and hang out
Hope everyone had a good thanksgiving!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*

You know you can buy stuff for yourself right? And doesn't he still have the pink hubcaps?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_You know you can buy stuff for yourself right? And doesn't he still have the pink hubcaps?

yes and yes


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (DrFraserCrane)*

Good morning. At work already.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*









Discuss.







There, THAT should liven it up.


_Modified by punchbug at 5:45 AM 11-30-2008_


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_And Drew? Yeah, I got that birthday present you gave me eh?










OK, we've got snow that refuses to go away, and in fact keeps calling its friends to come for an extended visit, and you're driving your Mk1?
Well I'm glad you were able to enjoy your birthday present (as sucky as it is) but still a little pissed that you're driving Klaus at the end of November and Carrots has been holed up out of the weather for three weeks now. Like WTF.
EDITno Scirocco content, but this has been the view out my front door for too long now)










_Modified by type53b_gtd at 5:57 AM 11-30-2008_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_Well I'm glad you were able to enjoy your birthday present (as sucky as it is) but still a little pissed that you're driving Klaus at the end of November and Carrots has been holed up out of the weather for three weeks now. Like WTF.


You have the nerve to ask WTF??? Dood, you live how far above the arctic circle?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
OK, we've got snow that refuses to go away, and in fact keeps calling its friends to come for an extended visit, and you're driving your Mk1?
Well I'm glad you were able to enjoy your birthday present (as sucky as it is) but still a little pissed that you're driving Klaus at the end of November and Carrots has been holed up out of the weather for three weeks now. Like WTF.


Hey, you chose to live in the God forsaken far North, not the sunny south like me. And what did I bring the car home for if not to drive him? (Okay, to muck around with him I guess.....not to mention to escape the SNOW!) Yeah, it was sure a treat this late in the year! And I found the stupid USB/serial adapter...I pushed it WAY under the coffee table when I vaccuumed.







Nothing like driving on a fresh build with just the dash guages. Like, the voltmeter feature in MSnS would have been REAL handy for example....
Okay, here's another one to generate discussion:










_Modified by punchbug at 6:10 AM 11-30-2008_


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_So, I'm sure you're all eagerly awaiting a picture of what my romantic husband got me for my birthday that is, without doubt, what every girl wants for her birthday. Well, wait no more, here it is!:










Ann says he could have been forgiven if it was a Dyson, but alas....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (type53b_gtd)*

Yeah, but mine's red, and debadged.








Speaking of red:











_Modified by punchbug at 6:14 AM 11-30-2008_


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
You have the nerve to ask WTF??? Dood, you live how far above the arctic circle?























No way eh? Those Pacific Nor'Westers are lots further north than me. We're sitting at about 44.075 degrees north - almost balmy.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (type53b_gtd)*

Balmy enough for THIS?


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (type53b_gtd)*

In order to get Victor ready for Cincy THIS year, I started to strip the 16v to get to the head bolts.
Cheap Ass Ron had built the engine with ARP studs already! (now I have a spare set...)
Soooo...
Replace the head gasket
Re-assemble the engine
Rerun the fuel lines and wiring on the fire wall
Replace the FPR
Set MS as the knock controller
Remove all the OLD wiring.
Soooo much less than last years work.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_julie)*

Goodmorning, it snowed here last night, and I still have no alternate vehicle , so the 'rocco is still my daily.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_In order to get Victor ready for Cincy THIS year, I started to strip the 16v to get to the head bolts.
Cheap Ass Ron had built the engine with ARP studs already! (now I have a spare set...)
Soooo...
Replace the head gasket
Re-assemble the engine
Rerun the fuel lines and wiring on the fire wall
Replace the FPR
Set MS as the knock controller
Remove all the OLD wiring.
Soooo much less than last years work.

Well, my MkI prep will involve keeping Drew's heavy foot away from my gas pedal...no, seriously, it'll be about trying to avoid blasting off any more ring lands just before Cincy...








And some or all of the following:
-minor cosmetic mods
-tighten alternator belt (that will come SOON)
-change "break-in" oil (also, soon)
-new tires?
-install window washer bottle
-get backup light to work
- get AAV to work/ get idle to where it needs to be
- install BOV maybe?
- tune and tune some more, which will involve driving, which will be too awful for words!
(he needs paint too, so gathering parts for that is in the cards...)
If it's Purple car? 
- fix power antenna AGAIN
- lube wiper arm linkage (finally)
- install any Euro trashiness I happen to find/afford
- sort out whatever gear linkage stuff I figure I need to get her to shift like a normal car (she needs synchros, but that will wait till she needs a clutch)
- unwrap and drive!
(she needs her seats recovered)
If it's her silver misery?
- yeah, still have to do the timing belt
- figure out where the gear oil's leaking from
- install some cheesy hood vents I got for her
- fix whatever new stuff she breaks
Any and all: Powder coat various bit and pieces as time/inspiration hits me.

Nothing too big for me this year. Thank goodness. Last year was expensive/ extensive enough to count for several years.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

How the hell is this thread waaaaay down the page???
I'm avoiding studying this afternoon. Plus it's cold and rainy out, so it puts a damper on enthusiasm for outside projects.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_How the hell is this thread waaaaay down the page???


When a man loves a thread very very much...

_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Lack of enthusiasm for outside projects.

x2. I am being uber lazy today. I did get up at 7 for church though.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_You know you can buy stuff for yourself right? And doesn't he still have the pink hubcaps?

You make a valid point... I COULD buy stuff for myself... but he seems to be so insistent upon me getting a vw so, its realy his priority therefore he should make it happen....
The pink wheels.... the hubcaps do NOT count as they are a lavender color NOT berry pink like they should be... therefore, fraser has no pink wheels and I am ever so depressed about it.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*

I went out and worked on stuff today, for about an hour, I got to watch another o2 sensor come off in my hand, this time the bung in the exhaust pipe rusted through. Feh!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
You make a valid point... I COULD buy stuff for myself... but he seems to be so insistent upon me getting a vw so, its realy his priority therefore he should make it happen....

I have made it my priority to find you one, not to buy you one, theres a difference. think of me like a realtor









_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
The pink wheels.... the hubcaps do NOT count as they are a lavender color NOT berry pink like they should be... therefore, fraser has no pink wheels and I am ever so depressed about it.

were you not there this afternoon when I bought new paint?








edit for ownage picture










_Modified by DrFraserCrane at 7:08 PM 11-30-2008_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ugh, this 4k is so damn dirty, I don't know how people can neglect their car like this.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Well, while some people were not studying ( for shame!), I was bonding with my son again:








I have to confess that I have been absolutely no help on his project so far, so it was about time. Anyway, we nicely got the tar paper down (with numerous stapler malfunctions) and it decided to snow JUST enough to make the rest of the job impossible ( too slippery). SO we got some framing done for a window, and that was about it. BUT!!!! I DID manage to toast my second "nifty fifty". Not sure if you can tell from the picture what's wrong with it
















I eat these things at a rate of about one a year (and I always have two of them). They have become my hard duty lens of choice because they're fast, light, and cheap. Sort of the Scirocco of lenses. I don't even think I'll bother getting a filter for the next one. I clunked it on the ladder coming off the roof, I knew it was fatal. Doesn't take much, since they're all plastic.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Cathy,
We are getting your snow..... http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
I have made it my priority to find you one, not to buy you one, theres a difference. think of me like a realtor








were you not there this afternoon when I bought new paint?









Well you know I cant afford one.... therefore... it is your duty to buy...
JUST because you BOUGHT the paint does NOT make it okay.... The wheels themselves NEED to be PINK in order for them to be considered acceptable. got it? k. thanks


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
JUST because you BOUGHT the paint does NOT make it okay.... The wheels themselves NEED to be PINK in order for them to be considered acceptable. got it? k. thanks









the wheels themselves? call me crazy, but I have my reservations about spray painting wheels that are less that 1,500 miles old that I bought new pink.
of course, if you wanted to buy me a new set to paint pick, I wouldnt stop you


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_Cathy,
We are getting your snow..... http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

Glad somebody is. We're thinking about an ark here. I doubt they'll have a rain day somehow, so looks like I'll have to work tomorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
You make a valid point... I COULD buy stuff for myself... but he seems to be so insistent upon me getting a vw so, its realy his priority therefore he should make it happen....


What to do you drive now?
And there are two "l"s in really.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
What to do you drive now?
And there are two "l"s in really.









she drives a cavalier [pronounced cav-i-lay] right now
any yes, there are 2 'l's in really. shes not going to be an English teacher, thankfully


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (DrFraserCrane)*

A Crapalier?! Lame. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_A Crapalier?! Lame. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

CHARLES THE CAVALIER IS MOST DEFINITELY NOT LAME... HE IS WONDERFUL








and its pronounced Cav-ah-lear... or ... well... you know how its pronounced losers!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*

Charles is a lame name and Cavaliers are junk. I've driven several of them.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Charles is a lame name and Cavaliers are junk. I've driven several of them.

when its given to you, its had to really complain too much


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
CHARLES THE CAVALIER IS MOST DEFINITELY NOT LAME... HE IS WONDERFUL








and its pronounced Cav-ah-lear... or ... well... you know how its pronounced losers!










Hehe, reminds me of a certain '84 cavalier wagon we had and used to haul wood with...man that thing took a beating offroad with chunks of 3 feet diameter maple in the back








Those were the old days...we used everything, K cars, cavaliers, subaru xt's, supra's and even my AMC Eagles, the only thing different about the Eagles, they never died







But the cavalier was tough!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
BUT!!!! I DID manage to toast my second "nifty fifty". Not sure if you can tell from the picture what's wrong with it
















I eat these things at a rate of about one a year (and I always have two of them). They have become my hard duty lens of choice because they're fast, light, and cheap. Sort of the Scirocco of lenses. I don't even think I'll bother getting a filter for the next one. I clunked it on the ladder coming off the roof, I knew it was fatal. Doesn't take much, since they're all plastic.

That sucks.
But here, see what I can post now:











































































_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 1:03 AM 12-1-2008_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
CHARLES THE CAVALIER IS MOST DEFINITELY NOT LAME... HE IS WONDERFUL








and its pronounced Cav-ah-lear... or ... well... you know how its pronounced losers!









The General. Good for a few things:
1. Sensors for MS cars
2. They are an investment, you just keep them around till the price of scrap goes up
3. They provide convenient moving targets for my daughter and her mad driving skilz
A Cavvy?? Are you kidding me???


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*

Morning. Worked on the 55 some more this weekend, I'm sitting here in the office this morning just wishing I was working on it some more. I just realized my camera phone was set on low resolution.







Anyway, here are pics:
Starting to look like a car:

BIG ASS drums:

Dry sump FTW:

Nifty badges:


New wiring:











No Scirocco Content this weekend. Had a few nibbles on my engine/tranny but no bites yet.
Brendan


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

Goodmorning. at work, Feh!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yup, at work again. Only 2 days in the office this week tho. I fly out on Wednesday to Michigan for some color management training, then fly back on Saturday.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

No travel on the new job , I kinda' miss it, but kinda' don't, I'm still trying to useup all my flyer miles from the last few jobs.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

time for some caffeine


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

WOOWOO
In the computer lab at school doing nothing.








Rad smileys.















Couple more for good measure.
Need to start on the Sciroccos body work and get it resprayed sometime this winter!!!


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_time for some caffeine

I had ALOT of caffeine on my drive back to pittsburgh this morning... amongst the scenery of the drive was:
1. A very small honda hitting a deer in the left lane and then...
-Honda: swerved into the right lane and went head on into the metal guard rail
-Deer: guts flew quite the distance

2. On the east bound side of the road, a tractor and trailer somehow slid onto its side,
causing another to crash....
- On its side truck: wiped out the entire guard rail for about 25 feet, as well as
the corner of the top os the trailer.
- still upright truck: Proceeded to run off the road, but looked mostly okay
While giving the heads up to the east bounders via CB, I was asked multiple times to show my..."treasures" as I passed them by heading west... I opted to ignore that suggestion. Overall, a semi-eventful drive home


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_Well you know I cant afford one.... therefore... it is your duty to buy...

Okay, okay okay. Here's the deal. You are both students, therefore relatively even from an earnings perspective. Therefore, you should buy your own damn cars! If Fraser can buy himself a Scirocco, so can you, Princess.


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_and its pronounced Cav-ah-lear... or ... well... you know how its pronounced losers! 

Alright, you are all WRONG on the pronunciation here.
Officially, you would pronounce it *CAV*-*AH*-*LEE*-*AY*. It is from the old Italian, cavaliere. 
However, it is quite _cavalier_ of you to try so hard with the pronunciation.


















_Modified by scirocco*joe at 2:39 PM 12-1-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Okay, okay okay. Here's the deal. You are both students, therefore relatively even from an earnings perspective. Therefore, you should buy your own damn cars! If Fraser can buy himself a Scirocco, so can you, Princess.


lay it down


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

if you really want it, you'll find the cash. I have been looking for a daily, and kinda half-heartedly attempting to sell my Caddy for money to buy said daily. But this last weekend I scraped together $500 for a daily, and still have the Caddy. Oh, I should get that car on my insurance now...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Just give me your Caddy, so you won't have to pay for insurance on it anymore.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

It's going to be put on standby, but I'd give it to you if you give me 2500 good reasons


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_

While giving the heads up to the east bounders via CB, I was asked multiple times to show my..."treasures" as I passed them by heading west... I opted to ignore that suggestion. Overall, a semi-eventful drive home 









Oh, should we have not asked that?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Charles is a lame name and Cavaliers are junk. I've driven several of them.

I have done clutches on two(one was a sunfire-same thing underneath) and they are terribly built/engineered. No wonder GM has problems.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_yup, at work again. Only 2 days in the office this week tho. I fly out on Wednesday to Michigan for some color management training, then fly back on Saturday.

Not the same sota thing Michael Jackson did I hope










_Modified by Rocco_julie at 7:07 PM 12-1-2008_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

lol, no


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Phew... Then I am glad. You'd look terrible in a burka.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Morning. Worked on the 55 some more this weekend, I'm sitting here in the office this morning just wishing I was working on it some more. I just realized my camera phone was set on low resolution.







Anyway, here are pics:
Starting to look like a car:

BIG ASS drums:

Dry sump FTW:

Nifty badges:


New wiring:











No Scirocco Content this weekend. Had a few nibbles on my engine/tranny but no bites yet.
Brendan

Awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Me and my dad restored a 62 356 Cabrio when I was younger. I'll have to dig up a picture of it after it was completed.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Okay, okay okay. Here's the deal. You are both students, therefore relatively even from an earnings perspective. Therefore, you should buy your own damn cars! If Fraser can buy himself a Scirocco, so can you, Princess.

Except he has a 8-5 job over the summer every day of the week... therefore more earnings total... therefore he makes more than me as I babysit and took summer classes... so... we dont have even earnings.. ha HA


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Hahahaha well... it isnt very polite you know








edited for ownage... HES SO PROUD OF ME 


















_Modified by Princess_Pink at 7:16 PM 12-1-2008_


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Got enough stuff on the ol' roof rack there frasier?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Except he has a 8-5 job over the summer every day of the week... therefore more earnings total... therefore he makes more than me as I babysit and took summer classes... so... we dont have even earnings.. ha HA 

You still fail. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 








*Get your own 'Rocco!*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
You still fail. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


That's a bit of a rude comment from someone who wants to be forum president.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Got enough stuff on the ol' roof rack there *Fraser*?

fixed, and yes, I did. that surfboard saw more water h2o weekend that it did the rest of its life (sisters board, hence the pinkness of it on the top; she bought it and never used it)


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
That's a bit of a rude comment from someone who wants to be forum president.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*

You CURSED that laptop, Joe! That was the first time it failed. Ever since then, it FAILED over and over again until it ASPLODED IN A GIANT PILE OF USELESS PARTS on my patio.
Timob Laptop 2.0 is much more well-behaved!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (TheTimob)*

Oh? Did you get a new laptop?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_You CURSED that laptop, Joe! That was the first time it failed. Ever since then, it FAILED over and over again until it ASPLODED IN A GIANT PILE OF USELESS PARTS on my patio.
Timob Laptop 2.0 is much more well-behaved!









Ah-HA! My plan all along was to get you a newer laptop!


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
That's a bit of a rude comment from someone who wants to be forum president.









INDEED IT IS.... you no longer have my vote... and I will take other forum members with me to the other side!!!!!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
INDEED IT IS.... you no longer have my vote... and I will take other forum members with me to the other side!!!!!!









I would like to take this time to point out that a vote for me is a vote against scirocco*joe. I support your choice to drive a non-sanctioned non-approved vehicle if you so choose, no matter how bad a choice that may be. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If you wish to be the official princess however, you're going to need to buy a Scirocco. All gifts must be declared and disclosed to election officials.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I would like to take this time to point out that a vote for me is a vote against scirocco*joe. I support your choice to drive a non-sanctioned non-approved vehicle if you so choose, no matter how bad a choice that may be. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If you wish to be the official princess however, you're going to need to buy a Scirocco. All gifts must be declared and disclosed to election officials.

But isnt the Dr. running for something? Technically I suppose I would hav to vote for him...after all i mean... he lets me drive his scirocco...what do you have to offer me to get my vote?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*

I offer freedom! I can't offer you anything per se, due to election regulations, it would be considered bribery. And bribery is wrong. However, I am planning a Scirocco purchase assistance program, so that the underprivileged can partake in Scirocco ownership.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I offer freedom! I can't offer you anything per se, due to election regulations, it would be considered bribery. And bribery is wrong. However, I am planning a Scirocco purchase assistance program, so that the underprivileged can partake in Scirocco ownership.

If by assisstance program you mean GIVE me a scirocco... then you have my vote all the way


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
If by assisstance program you mean GIVE me a scirocco... then you have my vote all the way 

How about this. I completely disassemble a Scirocco. If you can completely reassemble it with no assistance so it's running and driveable, it's yours.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
If you wish to be the official princess however, you're going to need to buy a Scirocco. All gifts must be declared and disclosed to election officials.

I thought Konomi was the official Scirocco forum princess?







Or is that title up for election too?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
I thought Konomi was the official Scirocco forum princess?







Or is that title up for election too?

That will be up for judicial review. She reportedly criticized Sciroccos for "smelling like my Grandma". In addition to that, she has allegedly admitted to having no interest in how things work, which calls her character into question. In my view, I'd like to hear her rebuttal to these rumors, to get her side of the story before we break out the Jump To Conclusions (tm) mat.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
That will be up for judicial review. She reportedly criticized Sciroccos for "smelling like my Grandma". In addition to that, she has allegedly admitted to having no interest in how things work, which calls her character into question. In my view, I'd like to hear her rebuttal to these rumors, to get her side of the story before we break out the Jump To Conclusions (tm) mat. 

She has been rather quiet lately and then there was that rumor about her leaving the forums







I hope she will chime in on this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Whatever happens in this election, (like Scirocco Joe wins) we must keep an eye on Canadian politics and be sure that the government in power doesn't muck up and get the boot. So, in a nutshell, we had an election, which took like a month instead of four years like in the US. Conservatives won with a minority, the unloved leader of the Liberal party resigned. Pretty noraml stuff....
Then...the parties that did not win decieded that it would be better to hoof out the newly elected leader, and gang up and form a coalition, with the resigned leader of the Liberals in the top position, and love, peace and harmony will guide the planets in that bunch. Yeah, this is real, check the news, TOO bizarre for even fiction...All you 'murricans have to offer is "Maverick". Weak sauce....this is much more confusing.....








Oh GO JOE!!


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Whatever happens in this election, (like Scirocco Joe wins) we must keep an eye on Canadian politics and be sure that the government in power doesn't muck up and get the boot. So, in a nutshell, we had an election, which took like a month instead of four years like in the US. Conservatives won with a minority, the unloved leader of the Liberal party resigned. Pretty noraml stuff....
Then...the parties that did not win decieded that it would be better to hoof out the newly elected leader, and gang up and form a coalition, with the resigned leader of the Liberals in the top position, and love, peace and harmony will guide the planets in that bunch. Yeah, this is real, check the news, TOO bizarre for even fiction...All you 'murricans have to offer is "Maverick". Weak sauce....this is much more confusing.....








Oh GO JOE!!










I think I need to get a TV.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (Rave Racer)*

Oh, an a point of clarification, when I say "top position"? I mean LEADER of the COUNTRY, as in Prime Minister (till a new leader of the party is chosen). Like, WOW, there'd be rioting and military action in most countries, not here, we have a correct mechanism in place for this sort of thing.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*

Goodmorning, the network here at work is kinda hinky today.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

our network is going to be hinky next thursday and friday, when I bring everything down, wipe the server and start from zero


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
Awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Me and my dad restored a 62 356 Cabrio when I was younger. I'll have to dig up a picture of it after it was completed.

Cool! After this one, we move to a 1950 Cabrio, one of the 4 built that year by Reutter Coachworks, and one of 2 sold in the USA.








Brendan


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_our network is going to be hinky next thursday and friday, when I bring everything down, wipe the server and start from zero

Cool, you're going to really mess with everybody ?
Way to go!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well, if anyone but myself were in the office then, I suppose it would mess with them. With the reduced schedule our office is running for December I have the 11th through the 15th to take the network down and rebuild. Plenty of time for things to go wrong.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

mmkay, got my boarding passes printed for tomorrow morning.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

om nom nom
meatloaf sammich, with bacon, for lunch today


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Goodmorning, the network here at work is kinda kinky today.









Oh my, whatever do you mean?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Oh, an a point of clarification, when I say "top position"? I mean LEADER of the COUNTRY, as in Prime Minister (till a new leader of the party is chosen). Like, WOW, there'd be rioting and military action in most countries, not here, we have a correct mechanism in place for this sort of thing. 

Crazy Canadians with your government..... pfft.


----------



## 1BadSciroccoS (Apr 18, 2004)

Is Ansen going to Cincy? I'd fly out to bribe him for a ride.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (1BadSciroccoS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1BadSciroccoS* »_Is Ansen going to Cincy? I'd fly out to bribe him for a ride.









Be there and you'll find out.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ok, got all my tasks done that I had to take care of before I leave tomorrow. Now there's nothing left to do for the rest of the day... Oh, ship headlights, forgot about that


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I don't know why I am going offer a suggestion for Cincy, since it would be oddly on topic. Every year there are a bunch of canopy/tent/sun shade deals there. This year the wind grabbed one and came close to hitting a car. Now I know short of long spikes into Daun Sr.'s lawn(which would be nice) there has to be a better way to hod them down. It occured to me that with 50 something cars there, we have 50 something spare tires that would work perfectly for this. I am only bring this up, because I will forget by Cincy and I think it's a decent idea, but maybe I am wrong...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

cinder blocks work good too


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_cinder blocks work good too

yeah, but we all have spare tires in our cars, not cinder blocks
own


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well, most have a spare tire, not all (like me)


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_cinder blocks work good too

Yes, they do, but I'm sure the people with the tents don't want to drag four cinder blocks to Cincy, each.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

you could always tie them to the rear tow hooks


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

still bored


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_still bored

go work on the list of things to do to your Scirocco before Cincy


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

heh, at work


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

and even tho it is not yet 5, I think I am going to leave


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_heh, at work

sorry, forgot you west coast guys work later.

work done today on my Scirocco :
replaced drivers side front axle, glad to to have new CV joints no more noises from this area








next week water pump, belts and motor mounts


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_
sorry, forgot you west coast guys work later.

work done today on my Scirocco :
replaced drivers side front axle, glad to to have new CV joints no more noises from this area








next week water pump, belts and motor mounts 

solid list of things to do. I fixed my front and rear mounts this weekend that blew at h2o. now I just need to seal up that exhust leak where the downpipe separated from the cat http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_ now I just need to seal up that exhust leak where the downpipe separated from the cat http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

ouch, hope it won't be too difficult to fix.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

need to do an alignment on the Scirocco now. Everything on the front suspension has been replaced, with the exception of the steering rack.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Remind me to do that too, will you? I keep forgetting that steering stuff was apart on that green one with everything else!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

I need to replace tie rod ends, ball joints and upper strut bearings


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

makin some Chicken Cacciatore for dinner right now


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_
ouch, hope it won't be too difficult to fix.

I hope so too, but I think I'm going to just tell them to weld it up if they cant do it proper. original exhaust, I dont really care about it, I just don't want a gaping hole in it

_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_need to do an alignment on the Scirocco now. Everything on the front suspension has been replaced, with the exception of the steering rack.

I need an alignment as well, I think the last time I did my shocks I rushed the alignment so things werent totally settled. and I've done everything in the suspension now except the steering rack and the rear beam bushings

_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_I need to replace upper strut bearings

so do I, but that will let me put in my new bilstein sports, and my bonrath upper strut bearings


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_I need to replace upper strut bearings

Me too x2.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_so do I, but that will let me put in my new bilstein sports, and my *bonrath upper strut bearings*









who did you get these through?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
who did you get these through?

stalking the mk1 classifieds and waiting for a set to come up. even has good rubber in them too, so I might use them instead of the poly's I ordered for them, but we shall see


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

Stalker.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

damn, I need a set


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_
go work on the list of things to do to your Scirocco before Cincy









The Mk1's exhaust is all back together


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
The Mk1's exhaust is all back together









Are you _exhausted_ from working on it?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Are you _exhausted_ from working on it?









Naw, I love that little yellow wonder, besides, I had a friend do the welding since I don't know how...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

gotta get packed now, have to be at the airport at 4:45







oh well, work paid trip, not gonna complain too much


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
That will be up for judicial review. She reportedly criticized Sciroccos for "smelling like my Grandma". In addition to that, she has allegedly admitted to having no interest in how things work, which calls her character into question. In my view, I'd like to hear her rebuttal to these rumors, to get her side of the story before we break out the Jump To Conclusions (tm) mat. 

I would like to state for the record, that I enjoy the smell of the scirocco, it gets an A+ for comfort to sleep in, and I do express interest in the car, yet cannot always help.. or the Dr. does not like to share his car...I made beautiful glitter snowflake decorations for the scirocco as well.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_
ouch, hope it won't be too difficult to fix.

I should hope it isnt difficult because when things get difficult the Dr here tends to throw temper tantrums... but as a good Princess I support the Scirocco...and him too of course


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
I should hope it isnt difficult because when things get difficult the Dr here tends to throw temper tantrums... but as a good Princess I support the Scirocco...and him too of course

Okay, let's get this issue clarified right now. Temper tantrums are essential to proper car, no, make that *VW* repair. The car needs to become a quivering mass of fearfulness at some points, cringing in the shadow of your wrath. Holding a WMD (torch, grinder, BFH, foot etc) in a threatening position will often get the ungrateful spoiled brat to shape up, and sometimes one must sink to the lowest depths of the English language in addition to these (fake) threats. Swearing in German, for those able, would no doubt be evn more effective, and should be included as an appendix to the Bentley repair manual. However, for those cars who are really stubborn and unresponsive ( *cough* silver 16Vs), there is one more desperate measure. Purchase ANOTHER Scirocco and shower love on it in front of the needy one. Jealousy, however may backfire, as they may both feel scorned and conspire against you. In this case, you have no recourse except to purchase a third Scirocco to prove just how indifferent you are to them. (which of course you are not)
This method has worked for me anyway. HTH.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

bah, this sucks. Something weird with 'forums.vwvortex.com' that it won't display on my phone. Had to pull out the laptop


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_damn, I need a set

X40. I got new standard replacements from BFI, they were the cheap made in India junk ones, they are toast already. After like, 1500 miles????
The last set of Bonrath ones I saw used, they wanted like $350 for them. They didn't cost that much brand new!!! Where can you get the poly inserts for them? Are they specific to Bonrath?
Brendan


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
I would like to state for the record, that I enjoy the smell of the scirocco, it gets an A+ for comfort to sleep in, and I do express interest in the car, yet cannot always help.. or the Dr. does not like to share his car...I made beautiful glitter snowflake decorations for the scirocco as well.









suck up









_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
The last set of Bonrath ones I saw used, they wanted like $350 for them. They didn't cost that much brand new!!! Where can you get the poly inserts for them? Are they specific to Bonrath?
Brendan

Yeah they went way up in price (I didn't even own a scirocco when they could be had new still, or if I did, I was not concerned with knowing about them)
You can get the poly inserts for them pretty much anywhere that stocks prothane stuff for vws: I know for sure bfi and parts4vws. the inserts are specific to the early style strut bearing, bonrath, or other repros of the early rebuild style. But when I was eyeing my set up against my strut bearings, they look WAY bigger than the rubber inserts. anyone run them and want to comfort me that it will be ok?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: (DrFraserCrane)*

Goodmorning, more snow last night up here, it still hasn't accumulated very much, but it is still snow.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
You can get the poly inserts for them pretty much anywhere that stocks prothane stuff for vws: I know for sure bfi and parts4vws. the inserts are specific to the early style strut bearing, bonrath, or other repros of the early rebuild style. But when I was eyeing my set up against my strut bearings, they look WAY bigger than the rubber inserts. anyone run them and want to comfort me that it will be ok?

They looked awful big to me, too. I'm still trying to figure out what to do.
_Fixed for typo_


_Modified by sciroccojim at 10:59 AM 12-3-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
They looked awfule big to me, too. I'm still trying to figure out what to do.

That's what she said.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Where is everybody today? I'm at work right now. The counter is so low it's hard to type.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
They looked awful big to me, too. I'm still trying to figure out what to do.
_Fixed for typo_

_Modified by sciroccojim at 10:59 AM 12-3-2008_

let me know what you come up with. I'd kind of like to just put the poly's in so I dont have to pull the suspension apart later when the rubber ones wear out
own


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Re: (DrFraserCrane)*

where is everyone?





























http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (California 16v)*

Heading to work in 5 mins.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Re: (vwdaun)*

Lurking.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: (CodeMan)*

I've been having to deal with a stomach bug, a sore throat, a cold and various other maladies. As such, I've been hibernating.
Buuuut, I think I'm on the mend.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*

wahhhhh my internet is down at home. 
which means:
no internet
no vortex
no scirocco forum
no cincy thread
also means i cant get on xbox live or use the telephone


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Buuuut, I think I'm on the mend.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

good to hear http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well, finally to my hotel. Forgot my phone charger at home tho







so now I'm off to the ATT store to buy a new one


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_I've been having to deal with a stomach bug, a sore throat, a cold and various other maladies. As such, I've been hibernating.
Buuuut, I think I'm on the mend.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Can you eat? Yes? Then stop bitching.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I am wondering if I'm going to survive two more years at my current job. I left just fed up with the whole thing today. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif And I'm not alone. Sorry, had to air that. On the plus side, I had the best migraine aura EVAR. Took up half of my field of vision, but only lasted a few minutes. No headache so far either.
On the plus side, I just got hired back to teach at the college level again for the spring. At least I feel like I'm doing something useful there.


_Modified by punchbug at 3:35 PM 12-3-2008_


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_I am wondering if I'm going to survive two more years at my current job. I left today just fed up with the whole thing today. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif And I'm not alone. Sorry, had to air that. 
On the plus side, I just got hired back to teach at the college level again for the spring. At least I feel like I'm doing something useful there.

More of the Teachers unions in Ontario having problems? or is it a local thing? My mom teaches in 'Sauga now. She just changed schools and managed to get on full time after 4 years. She's been getting screwed for a while, till now anyway.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*

Sorry to hear that Cathy. 
I'm fed up with my job every single day. It's turned me into the cynical ******* I never wanted to be.
Oh, and Joe, I hope you feel better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Sorry to hear that Cathy. 
I'm fed up with my job every single day. It's turned me into the cynical ******* I never wanted to be.
Oh, and Joe, I hope you feel better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Don't lie, you and I are cut from similar cloth. I know you like being an ******* because I like being an *******. People tend to leave us alone more that way. Besides, the feeling you get from pwning newbs when you're right and they felt the need to fight you on it is... well, indescribable. I'm not a psychologist, I just see one on occasion










_Modified by Rave Racer at 4:31 PM 12-3-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_
Don't lie, you and I are cut from similar cloth. I know you like being an ******* because I like being an *******. People tend to leave us alone more that way. Besides, the feeling you get from pwning newbs when you're right and they felt the need to fight you on it is... well, indescribable. I'm not a psychologist, I just see one on occasion









That is true. When I walk into work and there are people in the parking lot waiting for us to open I try to look as angry as possible so they don't talk to me. Head down, walking fast, with a look that says "If you talk to me, I will rip your head off and throw it into the middle of the road"








But at the same time, I don't like the fact that I do that and I don't like that I feel the way I do a lot of the time.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_
More of the Teachers unions in Ontario having problems? or is it a local thing? My mom teaches in 'Sauga now. She just changed schools and managed to get on full time after 4 years. She's been getting screwed for a while, till now anyway.

It's my school in particular. Enough of that, is it Cincy yet or what? And at least I have a steady job, so I've no right to complain. But I'm reallly fed up with apathy and bullshart.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*

Beat on the brat with a baseball bat or somethin, eh? Tell those little ****ers to **** off.


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I'd hate to turn the pre Cincy thread into a therapy thread but I described it as "wherever I live, there will always be a monster living with us; me, my wife, if we have kids. They shouldn't have to live like that" Although I should say that things are much better now that I'm not in the military. I try really hard now, well at least when I'm with people I know... not so much in public, I still enjoy that too much.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Beat on the brat with a baseball bat or somethin, eh? Tell those little ****ers to **** off.









You see, they don't like you doing that. THAT used to be the parents' job, but now they pick up their cell phones and call the school to complain instead of taking their bratty kids out behind the barn. I need to get myself to *therapy*, I get too edgy without it. The weather's too crappy for either of my preferred forms. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*

Just tell him to say that he "fell down the stairs" and if he doesn't play along, he'll "fall down the stairs" again.








(I don't actually condone these actions, all suggestions are for entertainment purposes only)


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Just tell him to say that he "fell down the stairs" and if he doesn't play along, he'll "fall down the stairs" again.








(I don't actually condone these actions, all suggestions are for entertainment purposes only)

Nice. A disclaimer. I should put one of those in my sig.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_
Nice. A disclaimer. I should put one of those in my sig.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Hey guys, entertain me till my laptop battery dies...no hydro here FTL http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif So much for getting my marking done so I could play in the darkroom tonight..even old skool darkrooms need electricity


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*

A question to all you Philly Folk, where is Club Shampoo?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Hey guys, entertain me till my laptop battery dies...no hydro here FTL http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif So much for getting my marking done so I could play in the darkroom tonight..even old skool darkrooms need electricity









For what, there aren't any lights.








No electricity sucks. Good luck getting it back.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_A question to all you Philly Folk, where is Club Shampoo?

What kind of club is that?


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Re: (tmechanic)*

Good evening everyone.
I am rather pissed at BestBuy right now. Me and my brother ordered new tv last friday from the store for our ps3. I was called by a sales representative and was told that it was ready to be picked up right now. So, I get the basement all ready; I move the old tv out and take all my stuff apart. Well we finally get to the store, and they can not find it







Turns out, their auto-ordering system was glitched and there was 3 tvs in the system that were not actually at the store. Now I have to wait untill at least friday for it to come and I can't play ps3 anymore because I tore down the whole basement. It is too cold to work on the Scirocco so I am stuck making pointless posts in the cincy forum...
/rant


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (wheeltowheel)*

Well it could be worse. You could have broken your pelvis like Jim.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Well it could be worse. You could have broken your pelvis like Jim.

Very true. 
So here's a lesson for you Robert, if you're going to replace your tv, be careful on the roof.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
What kind of club is that?









Club Shampoo is a Goth Industrial club, Wed in Nocturne Wednesdays, and they have Dracula's Ball there 3 times a year, this year they're doing a NYE Dracula's Ball.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
Club Shampoo is a Goth Industrial club, Wed in Nocturne Wednesdays, and they have Dracula's Ball there 3 times a year, this year they're doing a NYE Dracula's Ball.

You'll fit right in.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
You'll fit right in.
















Are you being sarcastic? I can't tell from here.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Well it could be worse. You could have broken your pelvis like Jim.

Very true indeed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I prolly wouldn't even have had that much time to enjoy it with how busy I am on weekdays anyhow.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
Are you being sarcastic? I can't tell from here.

Me? No, not at all.








I know people who go to places like that. They're a strange folk, that's all I'll say about that.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Okay, let's get this issue clarified right now. Temper tantrums are essential to proper car, no, make that *VW* repair. 

His temper tantrums are quite hilarious.... his family and I call him a grizzly bear...it is rather funny


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
His temper tantrums are quite hilarious.... his family and I call him a grizzly bear...it is rather funny









I can relate. I do the same thing. Except I break things. Don't make me angry. You wouldn't like me when I'm angry.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
For what, there aren't any lights.








No electricity sucks. Good luck getting it back.

Chris you know nothign about traditional photography... you need electricity for your enlarger duhhh or the darkroom safe lights... unless you are cool and can do it all in the dark like in a color lab...
EDITED FOR OWNAGE:








Cincy East


_Modified by Princess_Pink at 7:25 PM 12-3-2008_


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
Very true indeed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I prolly wouldn't even have had that much time to enjoy it with how busy I am on weekdays anyhow.

I can see how it would be hard to enjoy a broken pelvis.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Chris you know nothign about traditional photography... you need electricity for your enlarger duhhh or the darkroom safe lights... unless you are cool and can do it all in the dark like in a color lab...

which would still need electricity for the enlarger for


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Chris you know nothign about traditional photography... you need electricity for your enlarger duhhh or the darkroom safe lights... unless you are cool and can do it all in the dark like in a color lab...

Two, no make that three things.
1. Post a picture when you own a page, for the love of God.--EDIT: nicely done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
2. I know nothing about any type of photography
3. It's spelled "nothing"








I'll turn you into a proper English typist yet.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

And us Scirocco people are so "normal", I get along with most goths just fine, it's the "Gother Than Thou" crowd and "Little Debbie Snack Pagans" that annoy me, but then I sit there play "Fish, Barrel, Gun" when they get too annoying and they usually leave me alone once they realize they can't keep up with me in sarcasm and cheap shots. I'm usually nice enough to give them the first volley, besides that allows me to get more ammo for the return volley.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_









Is that all you have to say for yourself?
No complaints about your long workday or your commute or your count of broken things?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_And us Scirocco people are so "normal", I get along with most goths just fine, it's the "Gother Than Thou" crowd and "Little Debbie Snack Pagans" that annoy me, but then I sit there play "Fish, Barrel, Gun" when they get too annoying and they usually leave me alone once they realize they can't keep up with me in sarcasm and cheap shots. I'm usually nice enough to give them the first volley, besides that allows me to get more ammo for the return volley.

Fair enough. You just don't strike me as the "goth" type.


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_And us Scirocco people are so "normal", I get along with most goths just fine, it's the "Gother Than Thou" crowd and "Little Debbie Snack Pagans" that annoy me, but then I sit there play "Fish, Barrel, Gun" when they get too annoying and they usually leave me alone once they realize they can't keep up with me in sarcasm and cheap shots. I'm usually nice enough to give them the first volley, besides that allows me to get more ammo for the return volley.

LOLling, wait, you'll have to explain the "little debby snack Pagans". I understand what a Pagan is, and I will freely admit that I'm overly familiar with Little Debby but I don't get the correlation.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Is that all you have to say for yourself?
No complaints about your long workday or your commute or your count of broken things?


Well Chris... dont worry... if someone else wont complain I will....
The freaking third grade art class today was definitely on drugs they were all over the place it was horrendous... then I had to give a campus tour to 3 families...thats so annoying and the parents were weird... the one girl was from russia.. i guess she was adopted... she wants to study abroad in russia... but she speaks NO russian... I think she maybe would be considered a "special needs" child... people are so annoying... parents of third graders should stop feeding their kids caffeine... and people should just not sign up for tous during my time slot.... ugh!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Fair enough. You just don't strike me as the "goth" type.









And that's what makes it so FUN!. I look way too straight to know anything about "the scene" it makes playing Fish, Barrel, Gun much more satisfying too, but the whole, makeup and wearing black thing is so..."pretentious"? , Besides why would I want to follow The Dark Lord when I can Be The Dark Lord.,


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Rave Racer)*

Little Debbie Snack Pagans, hmmm, Usually younger people who learned "All about magic and being Wiccan" from Llewellyn books Uncle Buck's Big Blue and tend to talk incessantly about love potions, love spells and hexes, wear Ragstocks finest and try to talk down to us "Unenlightened" like we were 'tards and yet has trouble getting any of the tenets of Wicca, they want the light fluffy "feel good psychobabble" rather than learn Wicca.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_And us Scirocco people are so "normal", I get along with most goths just fine, it's the "Gother Than Thou" crowd and "Little Debbie Snack Pagans" that annoy me, but then I sit there play "Fish, Barrel, Gun" when they get too annoying and they usually leave me alone once they realize they can't keep up with me in sarcasm and cheap shots. I'm usually nice enough to give them the first volley, besides that allows me to get more ammo for the return volley.

Hehe I did the goth and also the pagan community thing for a while. That last one was back when I was into Scirocco's, autocross and had a pagan boyfriend. These days I'm just all about Scirocco's and friends


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Is that all you have to say for yourself?
No complaints about your long workday or your commute or your count of broken things?

That could go on for days...
Actually, we finished the movie Saturday, it got screened at the big theatre downtown Monday morning and shipped to L.A. right afterwards. So I have nothing to do all week


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (tmechanic)*

OK, the weirdness has become more apparent now. 
It's ok, I still love you guys.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Please come see my brief photo essay......see what happend and what else I could take to cincy in addition to Rodolfo
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4147586








Thank You,
Tony


_Modified by Neptuno at 12:28 AM 12-4-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Neptuno)*

Bad link Tony. If you edit a post then post the link, it tries to edit it again, and nobody can edit your posts but you.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Bad link Tony. If you edit a post then post the link, it tries to edit it again, and nobody can edit your posts but you.









Try again:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4147586


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Neptuno)*

Nice! What happened to it, accident-wise?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Nice! What happened to it, accident-wise?

El Guago tried to do its own Jetta Wagon TDI conversion....... I swear that the Jetta jumped out infront of EL Guapo........


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

g'morning all. Gotta head off to training in a bit.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I'm at work.


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_








Cincy East

_Modified by Princess_Pink at 7:25 PM 12-3-2008_
yay my Corrado


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I'm at work.









Me too. Probably going to be a slow day. Or morning at least. But that gives me lots of time to surf the 'tex or wherever.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Me too.

_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I'm at work.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*

Goodmorning.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Hello Coffee and snacks, Goodmorning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

in class now, snowing like hell outside. Kinda cool class tho, I'm the only student. Paying for a group class and getting a personal class ftw!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_Please come see my brief photo essay......see what happend and what else I could take to cincy in addition to Rodolfo
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4147586








Thank You,
Tony

_Modified by Neptuno at 12:28 AM 12-4-2008_

Way to go there El T!! Looks great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Can you eat? Yes? Then stop bitching.























If I have to hear one more "woe is me" line from Chris, I'm going to lose it. 








You heard it here folks, and let me not allow anyone to misconstrue this statement...
_"I am running for Scirocco Forum President and there are too many whiners out there. It is time for everyone to SUCK IT UP. Life will occasionally deal you a couple of curve balls. You might not get that job you want, and even if you do, you'll probably be underpaid. That girl/guy/monkey you like might not share the same feelings. You know what? Eveyone else is in the same boat! Solution to your problems: get into your Scirocco and *drive*."_
That is all.
























_Modified by scirocco*joe at 2:21 PM 12-4-2008_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Oh, and Joe, I hope you feel better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ok, well, I might take my earlier post back. I still think there's a lot of whining going on overall, though. Not just singling you out, Chris.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Awww c'mon Joe - I think the first post was correct. Suck it up and deal with life.










_Modified by vwdaun at 2:14 PM 12-4-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
_"...get into your Scirocco a *drive*."_


grammar takes a backseat in the scirocco*joe administration


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
Club Shampoo is a Goth Industrial club, Wed in Nocturne Wednesdays, and they have Dracula's Ball there 3 times a year, this year they're doing a NYE Dracula's Ball.

Actually, Shampoo is rather close to me. It's at 7th and Willow Streets, about 8 blocks away from my house. When I frequented that place in the past (probably about 10 years ago) it was not necessarily a Goth Industrial Club. It looks like Wednesdays are Goth Nights, but they have Shaft Fridays which sound like Funk/Disco. The weekends are more dance oriented it seems.
A variety of events, it seems. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
grammar takes a backseat in the scirocco*joe administration









Already edited, you fake Doctor, you.
Thanks for the support, Daun! I'm keeping my statement after all. 
I miss the :turkey:.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
I miss the :turkey:.

but now we have these:




























to replace the :gobble:
got another one


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

punk


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Actually, Shampoo is rather close to me. It's at 7th and Willow Streets, about 8 blocks away from my house. When I frequented that place in the past (probably about 10 years ago) it was not necessarily a Goth Industrial Club. It looks like Wednesdays are Goth Nights, but they have Shaft Fridays which sound like Funk/Disco. The weekends are more dance oriented it seems.
A variety of events, it seems. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That sounds more likely, but the only time I hear reference to the club it's for Nocturne Wed or Dracula's Ball.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (tmechanic)*

I'm at work. Any by work, I mean chat rooming it up with perspective students who want to come to my college... yes... I am the face, voice, and student recruiter from my school... I'm also verypopular... you can check out the website...
If you print out one of my pictures, or happen to obtain one of the many handouts or course catalogs i'm on, I will sign it at cincy for a small fee which will be donated to the "Princes Pink needs a Scirocco" Fund


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*

^^
truth, she's kind of a big deal


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
If I have to hear one more "woe is me" line from Chris, I'm going to lose it. 








You heard it here folks, and let me not allow anyone to misconstrue this statement...
_"I am running for Scirocco Forum President and there are too many whiners out there. It is time for everyone to SUCK IT UP. Life will occasionally deal you a couple of curve balls. You might not get that job you want, and even if you do, you'll probably be underpaid. That girl/guy/monkey you like might not share the same feelings. You know what? Eveyone else is in the same boat! Solution to your problems: get into your Scirocco and *drive*."_
That is all.























Yeah, I get bored if I don't have anything to complain about. I guess I'm just a "glass completely empty because it's broken" kinda guy.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Ok, well, I might take my earlier post back. I still think there's a lot of whining going on overall, though. Not just singling you out, Chris.

At least you don't have to listen to us whining in real life. Whining is easier to read than it is to listen to.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
grammar takes a backseat in the scirocco*joe administration









Capitalization takes a back seat in the Lee/Crane campaign.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Actually, Shampoo is rather close to me. It's at 7th and Willow Streets, about 8 blocks away from my house. When I frequented that place in the past (probably about 10 years ago) it was not necessarily a Goth Industrial Club. It looks like Wednesdays are Goth Nights, but they have Shaft Fridays which sound like Funk/Disco. The weekends are more dance oriented it seems.
A variety of events, it seems. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You always went on Wednesdays didn't you?















Now I'm picturing Joe dressed up like this guy:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_I miss the :turkey:.

It was :gobble:, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_^^
truth, she's kind of a big deal *in her own pink little world*









What he actually means.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_









_" Solution to your problems: get into your Scirocco and *drive*."_
That is all.























_Modified by scirocco*joe at 2:21 PM 12-4-2008_


You see, this is one of the forms of therapy that works for me. Unfortunately, salt and Sciroccos are a bad blend, so that leaves the *other* form of therapy, which, as luck would have it, worked out just fine today







Scirocco driving is cheaper though.








And I'm glad that the princess is not only popular and a big deal, but is also real modest







, humble even...
And vote for Joe, vote often.


_Modified by punchbug at 3:42 PM 12-4-2008_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
























And here we see a prime example of "Gother Than Thou" notice the pleather bustier, it wouldn't surprise me if he were part of the "Little Debbie Snack Pagan" crowd too.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (tmechanic)*

All I know is that I'd look WAY hotter in that bustier.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_All I know is that I'd look WAY hotter in that bustier.









quoted for truth


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
quoted for truth

Stop flirting with the married women Fraser.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
You see, this is one of the forms of therapy that works for me. Unfortunately, salt and Sciroccos are a bad blend, so that leaves the *other* form of therapy, which, as luck would have it, worked out just fine today







Scirocco driving is cheaper though.









True that! The weather is looking good for tomorrow, though chilly. Gonna try and make a day trip to Tennessee....


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

What up all.
Did some body work today and made it nice and smooth in some places. Also finished filing another Borbet Type BS wheel and it's ready for sanding.
I'm tired of this sanding thing. It gets old, quick.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Just got back to my hotel, going through some of the pics I got this evening.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Stop flirting with the married women Fraser.























facts are facts.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Stop flirting with the married women Fraser.























stop flirting with other women on vortex FRASER RIDGELY DACHILLE!!!!!!!!!! I have a vortex name... you cant get away with it anymore young man


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
What he actually means.









Dear Chris... I will get you my flyers... go to http://www.carlow.edu... wait for the top pictures to cycle... not only am I on there in my own shot... but I am also quoted... so HA !


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
stop flirting with other women on vortex FRASER RIDGELY DACHILLE!!!!!!!!!! I have a vortex name... you cant get away with it anymore young man































Look out dude! She's onto you!!


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_

Look out dude! She's onto you!!

I surely am onto him... he thinks he can trick me... silly boy...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_You always went on Wednesdays didn't you?
















For the record, I've only worn eye makup twice in my life.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
For the record, I've only worn eye makup twice in my life.









For the record, that's two times too many.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
For the record, that's two times too many.
















you unconfortable?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Dear Chris... I will get you my flyers... go to http://www.carlow.edu... wait for the top pictures to cycle... not only am I on there in my own shot... but I am also quoted... so HA !










_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink on the Carlow U Website* »_Carlow has something I consider very important; a personality.

Is that because it is the one thing you are missing?















Also, the shot of you at the group table looks like you complaining about Fraser or his Scirocco.
_Tsk, tsk._


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_

Look out dude! She's onto you!!

sh!t, the jig is up


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
For the record, that's two times too many.
















Chris doesn't like it when things get _weird_.
Maryland must be boring these days.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Is that because it is the one thing you are missing?















Also, the shot of you at the group table looks like you complaining about Fraser or his Scirocco.
_Tsk, tsk._

Joe is a man who focuses on the important things, she tries to lure you in with the smile (a-la the library shot) but really she is going to tear you up one side and down the other, verbally


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Is that because it is the one thing you are missing?















Also, the shot of you at the group table looks like you complaining about Fraser or his Scirocco.
_Tsk, tsk._

Dearest SCIROCCO(NOT DESERVING OF A *) JOE,
You have such a wonderful sense of humor. Of course I am not bad mouthing Fraser or his Scirocco at that point. I was merely a young Freshman... before i even knew him... What I was discussing in that picture at the table is how much I would have loved to meet a man with a scirocco sincee i love them so much. And remember that because that is just how good of a princess i am










_Modified by Princess_Pink at 8:24 PM 12-4-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Dearest Chris, 

Dearest Princess, that quoted statement was not from Chris


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
Dearest Princess, that quoted statement was not from Chris

Please note: As a proper and respectful princess I have edited the quote as requested...
I'm a proper princess... and a proper princess is what the people want


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_

I'm a proper princess... and a proper princess is what the people want









hells yeah! 
right on there sister.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
_"I am running for Scirocco Forum President and there are too many whiners out there. It is time for everyone to SUCK IT UP. Life will occasionally deal you a couple of curve balls. You might not get that job you want, and even if you do, you'll probably be underpaid. That girl/guy/monkey you like might not share the same feelings. You know what? Eveyone else is in the same boat! Solution to your problems: get into your Scirocco and *drive*."_


That's why I got 2...







Going to take the '88 out tomorrow morning, then the '75 in the afternoon. 
Edited for ownage?



_Modified by Iroczgirl at 12:00 AM 12-5-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Dear Chris... I will get you my flyers... go to http://www.carlow.edu... wait for the top pictures to cycle... not only am I on there in my own shot... but I am also quoted... so HA !









How few people go to that school if out of like 7 pictures, you're in 2 of them? And quoted. 
It should be "Carlow University. 10 students so far, would you like to be #11?"


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_ FRASER RIDGELY DACHILLE!!!!!!!!!! 

Dude, you pretty much have 3 last names.








Ron Reagan called my work the other day.







Weird, I thought he was dead.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
I surely am onto him... he thinks he can trick me... silly boy...









It's not really a trick. Just wait until you fall asleep. Pretty simple. And you only have to wait like half an hour.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
you unconfortable?

No, not uncomfortable either.








I just don't think eye makeup would look very becoming on Joe.
Speaking of eye makeup, I saw the most absurd looking human being ever at work today. A kid I work with has a large fan club of friends that basically worship him and follow him around while looking at him longingly. And they're some of the biggest idiots I've ever met. A flock of them came in today, and one of them had black hair that looked like what happens to metal shavings if you run a magnet over them, with very tight teal jeans he probably stole from his 12 year old sister, and a zebra-print jacket. Oh yeah, I almost forgot the ridiculous eye makeup. Did he lose a bet? Or does he look like that on purpose? I'm pretty open-minded when it comes to alternative appearances, but you've got to draw the line somewhere.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Is that because it is the one thing you are missing?
















Oh snap! That's cold blooded.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Chris doesn't like it when things get _weird_.
Maryland must be boring these days.









So untrue. I like weird. I am weird. But no matter how weird I get, wearing makeup just isn't going to happen. Ever.
And Maryland is always boring. Especially this part.








Oh no, I hope I don't sound like I'm whining.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Please note: As a proper and respectful princess I have edited the quote as requested...
I'm a proper princess... and a proper princess is what the people want









It was a college website, not a Volkswagen commercial.


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_

Speaking of eye makeup, I saw the most absurd looking human being ever at work today. 

That sounds like Emo. I have a theory on "Emo's". I don't really get that whole culture but I grew up prep.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_
That sounds like Emo. I have a theory on "Emo's". I don't really get that whole culture but I grew up prep.

Exactly. But this was by far the emo-ist emo kid I've ever seen in the real world. He was sadness personified. At least I think that's what he was going for.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I'm pretty open-minded when it comes to alternative appearances, but you've got to draw the line somewhere. 

Explain to me WHY that was again? I myself like to set trends, not follow them. You just wait till fuzzy purple Viking hats are everywhere, and you'll remember that I set THAT trend. Today is about retro, I'm diggin out the authentic hippie duds for a school thing. Maybe I'll wear them all day...I might just do that too. Octagon sunglasses FTW!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*

Okay, so it just keeps getting better here. So last night our furnace breaker decides that it can't hack it and Adam hack wired it but we're not leaving that on all day (like what the hell is tripping the breaker?). And of course our electrician is not answering phone calls. Anyway, this morning for added fun, our water heater decides that today is the day to pack it in, as in, water ALL over the floor/rotted out after a mere five years. So will low pressure in the pipes cause them to freeze sooner (cause I turned off the pump)? Likely. I really should just call in sick today.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I like weird. I am weird. But no matter how weird I get, wearing makeup just isn't going to happen. Ever.

Just be careful at Cincy this year Chris. I doubt you can stay awake the *entire* weekend.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Okay, so it just keeps getting better here. So last night our furnace breaker decides that it can't hack it and Adam hack wired it but we're not leaving that on all day (like what the hell is tripping the breaker?). And of course our electrician is not answering phone calls. Anyway, this morning for added fun, our water heater decides that today is the day to pack it in, as in, water ALL over the floor/rotted out after a mere five years. So will low pressure in the pipes cause them to freeze sooner (cause I turned off the pump)? Likely. I really should just call in sick today. 

WTH Cathy??? "Adventure" just seems to follow you everywhere.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
WTH Cathy??? "Adventure" just seems to follow you everywhere.

shes just doing it to get cast in the next movie _cholland works on








in all seriousness, hope it all gets sorted out Cathy


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: (DrFraserCrane)*

new part addition to collection


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Almost time to start rebuilding Victor. I got 2x ABA head gaskets last night. All metal, NO fiber sandwiching. They SHOULD reduce the CR but no too much...
The exhaust flex pipe and the Vband adapter for it arrived earlier this week.
Still to go:
1) intake ducting
2) 2x mandrel bent exhaust pipes
Collecting the parts is the easy part








This year d**n it I'll arrive in Victor at Cincy!


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

good morning,
i've been home sick, coughing a lot and trying to sleep.
think ill wait til this cold passes until i work on the rocco again.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
How few people go to that school if out of like 7 pictures, you're in 2 of them? And quoted. 
It should be "Carlow University. 10 students so far, would you like to be #11?"









^^ F_ucking comic gold right there, Chris.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (upoo2)*

Wow. All this talk of makeup. I'll confess- I've worn a lot of makeup in my time. Usually for Theater or Costume. Back when I played guitar more often, I wore black eyeliner whenever I was on stage, sort of a tribute to Michael Stipe. 
But I never walked around wearing makeup for the fun of it.








Brendan


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
How few people go to that school if out of like 7 pictures, you're in 2 of them? And quoted. 
It should be "Carlow University. 10 students so far, would you like to be #11?"









almost the truth. I think there are only like 1,500 kids in the school. NYU, with 20k+ undergrad makes it look like its a daycare facility (which Carlow also has on campus)

other note: Fedex delivered my christmas present to someone else's house, someone else signed for it, and now I get the fun of filing a claim


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: (DrFraserCrane)*

Goodmorning.
Wow I walked in on one heck of a conversation in here.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
shes just doing it to get cast in the next movie _cholland works on








in all seriousness, hope it all gets sorted out Cathy


The current movie doesn't have any humans in it at all, so that would be an interesting plot twist.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

still doin training in MI, and it's still snowing... and farking cold.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Explain to me WHY that was again? I myself like to set trends, not follow them. You just wait till fuzzy purple Viking hats are everywhere, and you'll remember that I set THAT trend. Today is about retro, I'm diggin out the authentic hippie duds for a school thing. Maybe I'll wear them all day...I might just do that too. Octagon sunglasses FTW!









Strange clothing is one thing, dudes wearing makeup is another.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Just be careful at Cincy this year Chris. I doubt you can stay awake the *entire* weekend.









I only sleep when I'm safely locked into my hotel room. I'll be too busy getting sunburned the rest of the time.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Okay, so it just keeps getting better here. So last night our furnace breaker decides that it can't hack it and Adam hack wired it but we're not leaving that on all day (like what the hell is tripping the breaker?). And of course our electrician is not answering phone calls. Anyway, this morning for added fun, our water heater decides that today is the day to pack it in, as in, water ALL over the floor/rotted out after a mere five years. So will low pressure in the pipes cause them to freeze sooner (cause I turned off the pump)? Likely. I really should just call in sick today. 

Sorry to hear that Cathy. But why did you salt your water heater?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
^^ F_ucking comic gold right there, Chris. 

*bows* thank you, thank you.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Wow. All this talk of makeup. I'll confess- I've worn a lot of makeup in my time. Usually for Theater or Costume. Back when I played guitar more often, I wore black eyeliner whenever I was on stage, sort of a tribute to Michael Stipe. 
But I never walked around wearing makeup for the fun of it.








Brendan

Understandable.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_other note: Fedex delivered my christmas present to someone else's house, someone else signed for it, and now I get the fun of filing a claim









Nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_The current movie doesn't have any humans in it at all, so that would be an interesting plot twist.

Are you making Smurf porn?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Just be careful at Cincy this year Chris. I doubt you can stay awake the *entire* weekend.









That is what I was counting on..... let the paranoia set in


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Okay, so it just keeps getting better here. So last night our furnace breaker decides that it can't hack it and Adam hack wired it but we're not leaving that on all day (like what the hell is tripping the breaker?). And of course our electrician is not answering phone calls. Anyway, this morning for added fun, our water heater decides that today is the day to pack it in, as in, water ALL over the floor/rotted out after a mere five years. So will low pressure in the pipes cause them to freeze sooner (cause I turned off the pump)? Likely. I really should just call in sick today. 

Wow Cathy, sorry to hear that







They just don't make things like they used to anymore, where are the days that an average appliance would last 20 years or more?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

aww crap, that makes me possibly being stuck in Grand Rapids pale in comparison. Hope you can get ahold of your repair people







no good to be without hot water or heat in the winter.


----------



## TheDude0388 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

im at work and don't want to read thru 10 pages... 
what are the dates of this event? I picked up my rocco from Dayton, so Cincy wouldn't be that much further...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheDude0388)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheDude0388* »_im at work and don't want to read thru 10 pages... 
what are the dates of this event? I picked up my rocco from Dayton, so Cincy wouldn't be that much further...

It's in the very first post, June 5-7. Be there.















OWNED:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_aww crap, that makes me possibly being stuck in Grand Rapids pale in comparison. Hope you can get ahold of your repair people







no good to be without hot water or heat in the winter.

Well, the news is good. The repair guy came and I came home to a warm house. And I just got done sucking 12 gallons of water out of the one teeny carpet. But that's done. Hey, at least I have a house! (which is wanting to be a Scirocco too, it seems..my big brown '82) . And I'll have a picture to post later, but not of my wet carpet, so no worries. The picture is ON TOPIC!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Well, the news is good. The repair guy came and I came home to a warm house. And I just got done sucking 12 gallons of water out of the one teeny carpet. But that's done. Hey, at least I have a house! (which is wanting to be a Scirocco too, it seems..my big brown '82) . And I'll have a picture to post later, but not of my wet carpet, so no worries. The picture is ON TOPIC!

Good thing you got that vacuum cleaner for your birthday then, eh?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Oh this is shop vac territory. The new vaccuum won't be down there for a while, trust me.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
How few people go to that school if out of like 7 pictures, you're in 2 of them? And quoted. 
It should be "Carlow University. 10 students so far, would you like to be #11?"









Dear Chris, I am just that popular and beautiful... that is how I get to be in the photos... That and half of the other girls are well.. of different lifestyles... ask the doctor...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_That and half of the other girls are well.. of different lifestyles... ask the doctor...

Adding to the population?


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Chris.... why are always such a negative nancy and debbie downer.... stop sipping on haterade because in my world as princess, we are all happy... happines: it's what the people want


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Dear Chris, I am just that popular and beautiful... that is how I get to be in the photos... That and half of the other girls are well.. of different lifestyles... ask the doctor...

she is saying they are not quite as photogenic.
I hear they went through a dozen lenses before the princess came along


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_Chris.... why are always such a negative nancy and debbie downer.... stop sipping on haterade because in my world as princess, we are all happy... happines: it's what the people want









No, I meant adding to the population as in having children. I mean, they do have a daycare. I just put two and two together.
And again, do you think you're in a VW commercial?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

brrr
16 degrees outside


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_

The current movie doesn't have any humans in it at all, so that would be an interesting plot twist.

So, did you work on this one at all? I saw it on Tuesday!








And anyway, I got THIS in the mail today, and am herby declaring it in a public forum since it may be considered a contribution in the election. 








I am especially impressed with the purple ink on the note. I will have to unwrap that corner of the purple one tomorrow for the installation ceremony. (there will be beer, of course, duh...)
But what I was really impressed with was that it colour co-ordinates with this one, doesn't it? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*

Nice job! Kudos to Fraser for the gift and Cathy for sharing!
Now, I am going home and I'm going to pour myself a tall golden Czech beer! 







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Nice job! Kudos to Fraser for the gift and Cathy for sharing!
Now, I am going home and I'm going to pour myself a tall golden Czech beer! 







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Buy American.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_

I am especially impressed with the purple ink on the note. I will have to unwrap that corner of the purple one tomorrow for the installation ceremony. (there will be beer, of course, duh...)

I thought you would be. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif glad it made it to you. you need to talk to your compatriot about installing theirs though


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

crap
was watching the Portland/Boston game at BW3, figure this hotel would have EPSN, so I got some wings to go, now at the hotel, no ESPN. grrrr


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
So, did you work on this one at all? I saw it on Tuesday!










Can't say I did... but I've spent about 30 hours in the last week staring at one of those platter systems








Here's a link to the movie we just finished cutting: http://www.imax.com/underthesea/


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (cholland_)*

Well, I have slightly mixed feelings this evening. Mostly I feel good about it, but there is a twinge of sadness.
Brad & I left Dayton around 1:30 this afternoon headed for Cleveland Tennessee (just outside Chattanooga) to deliver the Arrow to her new owner. 
























There's a small amount of paperwork to be finished on Monday, but this was the only weather window we had for at least a week, so we figured while the planets were aligned, we'd get her down there.
One of the other local pilots came down to pick us up. High class, high luxury and fast, but.... I don't think I'd own one. (2005 Lancair Columbia 400.)








All kinds of toys in the panel too.








We left Moraine at 1:30, and were pulling back in at the house at 7:00. 5.5 hours round trip (including about 1.5 hours on the ground in southern Tennessee) is pretty good time if you ask me.
Anyway, now we have our fingers crossed hoping to acquire this little bit of family history:








Stay tuned.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I dunno much about small planes, but that one looks cool.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I'm hanging out with sciroccos4life and sciroccos4lifewife, 
im in ur house, eatin your icecreamz


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

plz2besendingmesomeicecreams


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (vwdaun)*

Congrats on finalizing that sale Daun/Brad, and oddly enough I was just finishing up my selection of OshKosh pics to edit/printing, so I was looking at lots of images of that baby blue girl. Fingers crossed for grandpa's Bananner for ya eh?







She's a pretty gal, that one. Sexier than the Arrow. She'd look great with some nice olive paint too










_Modified by punchbug at 7:23 PM 12-5-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*

Where is everybody tonight? Congrats on selling that plane Daun/Brad, and good luck with that other one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'm in my hotel room in Grand Rapids. Staying inside away from the cold, watching House


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

What's the name of that website that searches all of craigslist? Somebody (Timbo or Joe IIRC) posted a link to it a while ago, but I have no idea where.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_What's the name of that website that searches all of craigslist? Somebody (Timbo or Joe IIRC) posted a link to it a while ago, but I have no idea where.

http://www.jaxed.com/cgi-bin/m...br%3E


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
http://www.jaxed.com/cgi-bin/m...br%3E

Awesome, thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Where is everybody tonight? 


I was at a winter formal. 4 hr open bar from 8-12. WIN.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_

I was at a winter formal. 4 hr open bar from 8-12. WIN.









Open bar, Dude!! Hey Foster, wanna go punch for punch?! *punched in groin, falls to floor* Nice one! I did not specify! Never **** a ****ter! Lady in blue, comin through!


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Can't say I did... but I've spent about 30 hours in the last week staring at one of those platter systems








Here's a link to the movie we just finished cutting: http://www.imax.com/underthesea/


Brilliant. I used to dive the Great Barrier Reef. Absolutely stunning.
Good job Chris


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

I think dividing by zero might solve my problems!


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Nice job! Kudos to Fraser for the gift and Cathy for sharing!
Now, I am going home and I'm going to pour myself a tall golden Czech beer! 







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









HEY NOW... the princess helped out too...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Open bar, Dude!! Hey Foster, wanna go punch for punch?! *punched in groin, falls to floor* Nice one! I did not specify! Never **** a ****ter! Lady in blue, comin through!









thank you for that, now I want to go watch the movie. but basically that was the scene. there was rough housing, there was vomiting, there was all around mayhem


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

blah, sitting at the airport, got a couple hours to wait for my flight


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (DrFraserCrane)*

I have decided that since various members of this thread have been sick, it is simply a matter of time until the rest of us encoutner some sort of illness....
This weekend, it was my turn... I have the stomach flu... although it was a very mini version of it, I am only drinking gingerale right now... what i wouldnt give to eat some real food


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I've had some weird cough/junk-in-my-lungs thing since March. does that count?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_I have decided that since various members of this thread have been sick, it is simply a matter of time until the rest of us encoutner some sort of illness....
This weekend, it was my turn... I have the stomach flu... although it was a very mini version of it, I am only drinking *gingerale* right now... what i wouldnt give to eat some real food









Hope it was the _good stuff_.
















Local brewery makes Ginger Beer. Very good stuff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif











_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 12:07 PM 12-6-2008_


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_I've had some weird cough/junk-in-my-lungs thing since March. does that count?

most definitely counts


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ok


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Hope it was the _good stuff_.
















Local brewery makes Ginger Beer. Very good stuff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 12:07 PM 12-6-2008_

MMM sounds yummy... and yes i actually did just go get some canada dry from the vending machine upstairs... or should i call it "gingembre" thats also on the labels up there in canada isnt it? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

in unrelated news, the wifi here is the fastest I've ever had at an airport


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

fast enough that I am streaming music, browsing 2 different forums, and have an open SSH session to my server at home.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ok, only 3 hours left till my flight leaves.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well, think I'll work my way through security and to my gate, see if I can't locate a power outlet somewhere to charge up the laptop before the flight.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I managed to snag a pic of the snow removal crew here at the Gerald Ford International...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Reminds me of just how lucky I am!
So happy there's no snow here! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_in unrelated news, the wifi here is the fastest I've ever had at an airport

I HATE YOU.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_fast enough that I am streaming music, browsing 2 different forums, and have an open SSH session to my server at home.

i DON'T EVEN KNOW WHAT THAT IS...so I likely hate you even more...okay, gotta phone the local intrawebby speed-up place AGAIN and see if they will ever get back to me in my hopeless situation here...what is this streaming of which you speak ( yeah, I know, I'm just sick of dialup...many pages are at a five minute loadup speed here Steaming is not even a vague thought)


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Congrats on finalizing that sale Daun/Brad, and oddly enough I was just finishing up my selection of OshKosh pics to edit/printing, so I was looking at lots of images of that baby blue girl. Fingers crossed for grandpa's Bananner for ya eh?







She's a pretty gal, that one. Sexier than the Arrow. She'd look great with some nice olive paint too









Admittedly, that pic is 10 years old, when she still looked good. Imagine what ten years of sunlight can do to that red, and plexiglass windows.... (can you say "opaque?") Not to mention when it was last painted they painted over the old paint and it's chipping through.








No word from the current owner. *grumble*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I HATE YOU.









fixed for you Cathy


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
fixed for you Cathy









I don't hate quite that much, generally speaking.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Remember the warmth!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_I have decided that since various members of this thread have been sick, it is simply a matter of time until the rest of us encoutner some sort of illness....
This weekend, it was my turn... I have the stomach flu... although it was a very mini version of it, I am only drinking gingerale right now... what i wouldnt give to eat some real food

















Get some sleep (as if you needed to be told) and drink some soup or something.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
thank you for that, now I want to go watch the movie. but basically that was the scene. there was rough housing, there was vomiting, there was all around mayhem

My favorite movie ever. I can probably recite pretty much the entire thing verbatim.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Oh, I have some bad news for some of you (Daun, Greg, Cathy, and Meghan): We no longer have the "hunks" air fresheners at work. Sorry. I guess they don't like shirtless dudes too much.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Harumph.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Harumph.

I know, right? I'm not even really into that sort of thing, and I'm bummed.
We had fun with those.








A couple of boring stories to pass the time:
A guy who used to be the assistant manager at my store (he's the store manager at a different location now) was having his truck worked on at a shop we deliver parts to. So, as a joke we sent down some hunks to hang from his mirror. It was funny because his truck was fully equipped with the naked lady silhouettes like you see on tractor trailers.
Also, one time a guy from a different shop that we deal with (we know that he has a good sense of humor) called and said he needed some air fresheners. We asked him what kind he wanted, and he didn't care, just send em over. So we sent him some hunks. He got a good laugh out of that. 
We still have the nasty-looking 80's chicks in varying degrees of nudity, though. It's always a good time when someone tears the package (that has a black strip covering everything), and some bitchy soccer mom comes up to the counter complaining about it.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_








Get some sleep (as if you needed to be told) and drink some soup or something.

I slept from about... 630pm yesterday until 3pm today... I was able to eat a bagel... I think I will move onto a cup of noodle...


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Oh, I have some bad news for some of you (Daun, Greg, Cathy, and Meghan): We no longer have the "hunks" air fresheners at work. Sorry. I guess they don't like shirtless dudes too much.

SO not fair... You just spoiled my evening...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
SO not fair... You just spoiled my evening...









Sorry.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Sorry.









damnit Chris








this thread needs more of this:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
damnit Chris









What? You gotta problem? You wanna step outside?


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
What? You gotta problem? You wanna step outside?

I would just like to say that as a proper princess, if the dr. and chris take it outside, and something were to happen to the dr, I will gladly take the scirocco and take proper care of her. Just to point it out, I'm always looking out for the Scirocco, Scirocco first: the mindset the people want.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
I would just like to say that as a proper princess, if the dr. and chris take it outside, and something were to happen to the dr, I will gladly take the scirocco and take proper care of her. Just to point it out, I'm always looking out for the Scirocco, Scirocco first: the mindset the people want.









Finally you say something that makes sense. Maybe you need to be sick more often.








OK, maybe not. I'm just sayin'.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
I would just like to say that as a proper princess, if the dr. and chris take it outside, and something were to happen to the dr, I will gladly take the scirocco and take proper care of her. Just to point it out, I'm always looking out for the Scirocco, Scirocco first: the mindset the people want.









so what your saying is your would capitalize on the fact that I was incapacitated, if that were to happen, and steal my car from me.
I date you why?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
so what your saying is your would capitalize on the fact that I was incapacitated, if that were to happen, and steal my car from me.
I date you why?









Because you're one of the people, and she's what the people want.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Because you're one of the people, and she's what the people want.









Oh Chris- You hit the nail right on the head with that one


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Oh Chris- You hit the nail right on the head with that one


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Sooooooo, today. Went for some walks with Erin and Albert. Got some Christmas presents purchased. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Drove to a local indoor/outdoor mall. Got some more presents. 
On the way back home we decided to pick out the Christmas tree. Right as we picked one and started bringing it to get wrapped to go on top of the car, it started snowing.








I sit in the living room, next to the woman I'm going to marry, sleeping puppy on my lap, tree decorated and blinking, fireplace crackling with logs, and a cold Guinness in my hand. Does life get any better?
Oh, I'm about to watch the Muppet Christmas Carol, so it does.







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
On the way back home we decided to pick out the Christmas tree. Right as we picked one and started bringing it to get wrapped to go on top of the car, it started snowing.








I sit in the living room, next to the woman I'm going to marry, sleeping puppy on my lap, tree decorated and blinking, fireplace crackling with logs, and a cold Guinness in my hand. Does life get any better?
Oh, I'm about to watch the Muppet Christmas Carol, so it does.







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

scirocco*joe does in fact live in a hallmark commercial


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
I sit in the living room, next to the woman I'm going to marry, puppy and computer on my lap, posting on vortex, tree decorated and blinking, fireplace crackling with logs, and a cold Guinness in my hand. Does life get any better?
Oh, I'm about to watch the Muppet Christmas Carol, so it does.







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

T, FTFY.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I worked for 9 hours today, my knees are killing me. I need to get a job where I'm not standing/walking on concrete floors all day. Then, I drove an hour in the snow (which is admittedly quite cool) to sit here, bored, posting on vortex and listening to some death metal.








What, you think you're cooler than me, Joe? Not a chance.















OWN!:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I worked for 9 hours today, my knees are killing me.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: (DrFraserCrane)*

Good morning. Got a new crank pulley for the Corrado, hoping to fix my belt squeak. Yesterday I tore the bathroom apart. New cement board around the shower, new fixture, new pipe, new showerhead. Yay. Hope to finish that today. Probably means no time for the Corrado though. Plus we had about 3-4" of snow last night and laying on my back in the snow under a car doesn't sound like a lot of fun to me right now. Was supposed to pick up/swap a Mk2 Westy grille setup for a single-round setup today too for the Wife's car but no time for that either. Hope to catch some of the Giants game, they should clean up Philly no problem.
















Brendan


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_ Hope to catch some of the Giants game, they should clean up Philly no problem.

















And now Brendon, you will die. 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Okay, gather around kiddies, it's storytime!!!

Today's story? *A Tale of Two Socks*








Now go get some hot chocolate and get comfy. I'll be back shortly with the story.
Okay, change of plans, going to assemble my parents' Christmas tree, and snap some more pics for the story. SOOO....why don't you kiddies make up a tale of adventure for those socks right there...and I'll tell you about thier real life adventure when I get back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Have fun, and be creative, there will be a prize for the best story. I mean, really, what else do you have to do today???
























_Modified by punchbug at 10:26 AM 12-7-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Okay, gather around kiddies, it's storytime!!!

Now go get some hot chocolate and get comfy. I'll be back shortly with the story.

I'm ready http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Oh, I'm about to watch the Muppet Christmas Carol, so it does.







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

I love my muppets!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*

I'm not telling the story till someone else gives me one. Plus I need some time to get the pictars up. So get 'r done people. Oh, and let's make it a winter story. Add in the three wise sleds. Pitter patter...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*

<taps fingers> waiting.....what?? Nobody? Okay, soon....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_why don't you kiddies make up a tale of adventure for those socks right there...and I'll tell you about thier real life adventure when I get back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Have fun, and be creative, there will be a prize for the best story. I mean, really, what else do you have to do today???
























Plenty actually. Just got in from a model train show in Springfield with JediLynne & her husband, now over to the airport to mess with the truck for a few minutes, then off to the Shadowbox for their Christmas show.
So it will be tomorrow before I'm posting a story.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*

OKay, are you kiddies still awake? Okay, I made more hot chocolate. Cindy made cookies.<passes around gooodies> Daun!!! Stop pinching Greg!! Somebody peek in the tent and slide a pea under her matress to wake the Princess....
Okay...so once upon a time in te Great White North there was a boy named Adam who had a friend named Adam. We'll call him Wedgie. Adam and Wedgie had been busy working hard one day (they're on the left):









when Wedgie says to Adam, "You know what would be cool? If I bought a really OLD sled, so I could ride it around while you worked."
So Wedgie bought a nice







1988 Skidoo and roared around in it for about five minutes, while Adam and his friends were slaving away in the cold, wind, and snow. Adam and his friends got along really well on thier project while Wedgie foolishly played:








Everyone in the area was happy with Adam's project:








Foolish Wedgie then discovered that the previous owner had omitted something, I dunno, a cotter pin....and things blew up. Once again, Adam did the wise thing and went to get his (now very dead new







1988 Skidoo) in the truck...loading it in backwards, and Mr North Wind came and BLEW the cowling away







:


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*

sup








been doing some stuff today. very happy.


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*

Meh, another joy of dialup is having to share it with the rest of the family. So now I'm on my son's login. 
And NOBODY asked about the three sleds, or the socks for that matter! Anyway, here's the rest of the story. 
So, Adam and his friend with the red sled had worked VERY HARD, so they decided to go play in the soft, deep, fluffy snow in the pothole. Wedgie couldn't play because he was a bad boy and had broken his new slede. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif THEN! The soft fluffy snow attacked red sled and wouldn't let it go! Adam came to the rescue, AGAIN, so home he went as quick as a flash, to get a tow strap. BUT!!!!! ON the way back to the pothole, by the light of the moon, the evil North Wind whispered in his ear," Skip the pond, Skip the pond".







Now Adam was on his slow sled, not his swift one (which was in for warrantee work), but he thought, "I've skipped many a pond, I can skip this one". He pinned the throttle, and the North wind RUSHED into the cylinders, and the sled went "Bleh", then "Glug!":








After some time, red sled guy got frozen enough to phone Adam's home, and ask Wedgie to leave the girls and come rescue him. But Wedgie's car had no gas, so the mighty Hot Rod, which was full of summer diesel and had not been started up for weeks, was called into service for the rescue. 








Red sled came home, as did Adam and his wet socks. Slow sled got pulled out, but did not enjoy its swim







. Wanna buy a freshly washed sled?:







The fun just never ends. 
BUT!
1. The good sled wasn't involved
2. The boy got to try out his floater suit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*

sounds like it was an epic weekend up in the great white north


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Re: (DrFraserCrane)*

LOL. Another weekend in the great white north


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Rocco_julie)*

teaser...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_teaser... 

whore


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_teaser... 









You better put that away. You know you're not allowed to post porn here.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

ooops


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (mr lee)*

nice shoes there mr lee http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_nice shoes there mr lee http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









not a done deal yet.. still working out the logistics. but it's looking good so far.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_teaser... 

How many wheels does your car need?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
not a done deal yet.. still working out the logistics. but it's looking good so far. 

I was commenting on the actual shoes in the picture, I could car less about the obscene wheels that will go on your bucket of crap next


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
How many wheels does your car need?










i duno, don't really "need" them, but I like to change it up. I've got a few things up my sleeve that I'm gonna try and pull off this year. Should be fun. 
This will technically be the 4th set.








lol @ dr.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
I was commenting on the actual shoes in the picture,









So was he, he's arranging to get those sweet shoes shipped to him.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Dragthis)*

Oh the things that go on in the great white north never seize to amaze me







Great story there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Ok. I have been chastised all day by Daun for not being on here for a long while. Work. Life. Work. I have been busy. So here goes.
Get well soon Jim. How's everyone doing? Snow there? Snow here.
Went to Shadowbox with Daun tonight. Have been buying Christmas presents for those who shall remain nameless. Put up tree yesterday.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_teaser... 









omg! i NEED A SMOKE!! that IS soooooo SEXY. wHAT SIZE IS IT, WHERE DO i GET ME SOME????
Seriously, when you tired of them, give me a call. Those are fan-f'n tastic.


_Modified by punchbug at 7:34 PM 12-7-2008_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Dragthis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dragthis* »_The fun just never ends. 
BUT!
1. The good sled wasn't involved
2. The boy got to try out his floater suit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Bwahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
One day he'll grow up. If he's lucky.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_What, you think you're cooler than me, Joe? Not a chance.

I don't think that, Chris; I _know_ that.
















_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
I love my muppets!









See, there is a reason why you're on the ticket. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And Cathy, what in the HELL is going on up there in the Great White North? In one day your son and his friend managed to bugger up two snomobiles? 
Jesus. I would hate to see what a bad weekend is like up there.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_OKay, are you kiddies still awake? Okay, I made more hot chocolate. Cindy made cookies.<passes around gooodies> Daun!!! Stop pinching Greg!! Somebody peek in the tent and slide a pea under her matress to wake the Princess....

OH I LOVE CINDY'S COOKIES!!!!! And I should hope nobody slips a pea under my mattress in my princess tent i will bring to cincy this year


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
omg! i NEED A SMOKE!! that IS soooooo SEXY. wHAT SIZE IS IT, WHERE DO i GET ME SOME????
Seriously, when you tired of them, give me a call. Those are fan-f'n tastic.


thanks








btw, they are 16"s 5x130


_Modified by mr lee at 10:13 PM 12-7-2008_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Re: (mr lee)*

..and they'll fit good on the new ride


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_teaser... 









There's a newish company called sportmax that makes a similar rim in a six spoke








I know you can get them in gold and I was pretty sure you could get them in a five spoke, but I can't seem to find them.
My Civic buddy had these ones put on








On a side note, I was watching one of my race vids again and figured out how to take a screen shot. Thought this might be cool... and I was right, it turned out amazing


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
And Cathy, what in the HELL is going on up there in the Great White North? In one day your son and his friend managed to bugger up two snomobiles? 
Jesus. I would hate to see what a bad weekend is like up there.






























No no no. You don't understand about sleds. It goes : 
-you ride them once
-they break
-you fix them
-the snow's all gone by then
He didn't break both, just the swimmy one, and really, he didn't break it, he "generated a project". Immediate discussion was engine transplant from a buddy's wrecked sled. With more displacement. A LOT more displacement. Will it happen? Not likely, and that one will likely run after it dries out, that's the funny part. It just needs to thaw out long enough to dry out. And the 88 will be back in action before long, there's lots of parts sleds in that age range. I'd guess both will have another few adventures before winter ends.
And for the record, THIS is exactly why I cross country ski instead, the down time on skis is a lot less.

Oh







VOTE JOE! VOTE OFTEN!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*

Goodmorning, this morning bites.


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (mr lee)*

your car is gonna look so much better with those wheels on it. good call with the Goti's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: (SP Scirocco)*

Morning. Worked all day yesterday messing with drywall. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Little bummed about the Giants loss, but they still clinched the NFC East so who cares.








Oh, Daun, how was the Shadowbox show this year? That's where our company Christmas party is being held. We had it there last year as well, it was a good time, looking forward to it this year too.
Brendan


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

OK going a little OT, as you guys may have noticed I've been complaining about my pickup lately, well so far I've replaced to fuel pressure reg, the IAC valve the knock sensor and welded a new bung in the exhaust and replaced the O2 sensor and I'm still having issues but now I'm down to 1 error message, O2 sensor rich. So I keep getting confused on rich/lean, rich = too much air?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_..and they'll fit good on the new ride






































Those Astrovans aren't 5x130 though are they?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_ So I keep getting confused on rich/lean, rich = too much air?

Other way around. Rich=too much fuel, lean=not enough fuel. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Those Astrovans aren't 5x130 though are they?









who knows... i just found the photo.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (mr lee)*

he's a thief as well as a tease


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (mr lee)*

you forgot to attach the penny slot on the back


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Thanks, now I need to figure out where I'm getting the extra air?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Re: (tmechanic)*


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Re: (mr lee)*

Do that to the van!!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Oh, Daun, how was the Shadowbox show this year? That's where our company Christmas party is being held. We had it there last year as well, it was a good time, looking forward to it this year too.

First of all, Shadowbox at Newport > Shadowbox Columbus. They're just better in a technical sense methinks, having been to both. We were at Newport last night.
But regardless, it's worth it. Awesome show, and side-splittingly funny. We're thinking of going again before the holiday show ends, if we can get tickets.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_teaser... 









One word: *HATE.*


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

whassup y'all
working on the 4K this afternoon


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

where is everyone today... i think this is the first time i actually havent had a large amount of reading to catch up with on here


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*

Well I'm here for a 'lil bit. And I actually had time to wrench on a car for a few minutes this afternoon. NOT a Scirocco however. Hint:








'Tis my latest acquisition, a $200 Mercedes-Benz S-class. And it now holds an idle, though on 7-cylinders. Needs a master cylinder as well, but I did tool around the airport a bit in it. Not sure what I'm gonna do with it really....


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Not sure what I'm gonna do with it really....

ball out of control, thats what


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

I don't even know how to do that....???
Exterior:


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

420 or 560??

_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_I don't even know how to do that....???
Exterior:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

All you need to do is tint the windows DARK. DARKER THAN NIGHT!!! 
Then you be ballin'


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Not sure what I'm gonna do with it really....

Limo tint. Look like a baller.








Or give it to me and I'll do it.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_420 or 560??


'84 380 SE


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_I don't even know how to do that....???
Exterior:









I think you know more than you think, already got the gangster lean going on in the drivers seat


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
I think you know more than you think, already got the gangster lean going on in the drivers seat

Yeah, it won't move either. Previous owner was a Brit.
I'm totally cool with someone taking it off my hands. 'Til then I'll piddle with it some to see if I can get it to run better.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

tempting


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I need to go into Portland tomorrow and pick up a load of parts for the Audi, want to do an oil change, coolant flush/replace with G12, new thermostat, and new clutch cable.
I did get the wiring straightened out on the trunk hatch tho, have license plate lights and tail lights now, but no reverse lights, think it's the transmission switch.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

No matter what you do with it Daun, it's a great find! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Even just parting it out would bring you a pretty penny


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

I need to do some stuff to the Jeep tomorrow. Oil change, air up the tires, some cleaning. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I don't feel like it, and it's cold out.








I really need to get back to work on the 4Runner. At least the stuff I need to do on that won't cost very much. Brake line (already bought, less than $10), clutch (less than $100), rear main seal (less than $20), and maybe a new converter (already bought, $50). It's just that it's all going to be a PITA. I just know it. Fortunately, my Dad unbolted the gas tank already, and he only broke 1 of the bolts.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Yeah, toyota = rust. Just feel fortunate that the 4runner isn't a New England truck


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Yeah, toyota = rust. Just feel fortunate that the 4runner isn't a New England truck









Maryland isn't much better. Lotsa salt.
My 4Runner is surprising nowhere near as rusty as most of the Toyota trucks of that era you see around here.








That's the worst of it, the drivers side rocker panel.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
One word: *LOVE.*

















http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 










_Modified by mr lee at 5:48 PM 12-9-2008_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
One word: *HATE.*

















Be careful how you throw THAT word around. Last series of emails I had using that word ("Hate is such a strong word") resulted in a new coccoon in my garage, containing a purple butterfly awaiting the spring sunshine. Yeah, hate can cost you money...and anyway, lay off, I want those. <seagull voice one> Mine!


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

did a tornado run though that building in the background?







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
'84 380 SE

Cool find! I just bought a 380SEC not too long ago. Just watch out, they grow on you mighty fast.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (SP Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SP Scirocco* »_did a tornado run though that building in the background?


No, the pic was taken back in September right after the remnants of Ike went through. Major straight-line winds. We were without power for a week.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Yeah, it won't move either. Previous owner was a Brit.
I'm totally cool with someone taking it off my hands. 'Til then I'll piddle with it some to see if I can get it to run better.

I'm in need of a winter beater.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

It's available cheap.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

but what do I get for calling in the next 10 minutes?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

A free car wash!
Hurry, operators are standing by!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Anyway, now we have our fingers crossed hoping to acquire this little bit of family history:








Stay tuned.

Update. Just got an e-mail back from the owner, and we're still way too far apart on price, especially for what the market is right now. (For what he's asking I could go out and buy one that's airworthy, his certainly isn't. That pic was taken 10 years ago before she sat outside and rotted.) So I guess the search continues. Bummed, because this particular airplane belonged to my grandad 40+ years ago.



_Modified by vwdaun at 11:53 AM 12-9-2008_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Update. Just got an e-mail back from the owner, and we're still way too far apart on price, especially for what the market is right now. (For what he's asking I could go out and buy one that's airworthy, his certainly isn't. That pic was taken 10 years ago before she sat outside and rotted.) So I guess the search continues. Bummed, because this particular airplane belonged to my grandad 40+ years ago.
_Modified by vwdaun at 11:53 AM 12-9-2008_

What a bummer Daun







Give it some time, things tend to go down in asking price when there's no interest or if they're obviously asking way too much http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_It's available cheap.

So let's define cheap here.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: (vwdaun)*

Too bad about the purchase, hope you can find an airworthy example.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
What a bummer Daun







Give it some time, things tend to go down in asking price when there's no interest or if they're obviously asking way too much http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah, I'm guessing this isn't over yet, but the next move will be his. (His ex-wife is forcing the sale.)
I hate waiting.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Yeah, I'm guessing this isn't over yet, but the next move will be his. (His ex-wife is forcing the sale.)
I hate waiting.

To me the wait makes the purchase all the more special

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Yeah, I'm guessing this isn't over yet, but the next move will be his. (His ex-wife is forcing the sale.)
I hate waiting.

Just dont psyche yourself out. set a price and keep it there, dont let the time allow you to convince yourself to do something stupid


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
Just don't psyche yourself out. set a price and keep it there, don't let the time allow you to convince yourself to do something stupid

^^ Do that. 
I have a feeling that with enough patience, it will be yours. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*

If it's meant to be, it will be. There are others out there for sale. Maybe not with some sentimental value attached, but they still go fast.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Yeah, it won't move either. Previous owner was a Brit.
I'm totally cool with someone taking it off my hands. 'Til then I'll piddle with it some to see if I can get it to run better.

I would like to take a look at the Mercedes sometime. I'm so sorry about the plane deal not working out


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (SP Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SP Scirocco* »_








[/quote]
I just remembered that I have a PERFECT sticker for the Mercedes!!!
(the 'episode 3' part should be cut out though)


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

Been an interesting week so far...We listed our place at the end of August(yeah terrible time to sell). Only one person looked and wasn't interested. Yesterday someone looked at it around 4pm, by 8 we had an off, gave a counter offer and had a deposit. Signed paperwork today and just waiting on them to get the water test results. Now we can have the home we want built. So that's great news, as long as nothing bad happens, and next spring/summer I should have my big *ssed garage.
Now for the bad thing(something good happens and now something bad). As quite a few of you know, my wife Mandy is pregnant. She is in her seventh week and today at the ultrasound we found there is no heartbeat, there was one last week, but it's gone now. They say it happens for a reason (such as dying later or having serious problems if it developed) so there is some consolation there.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Great news on the first part John, sorry to hear about the second part.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Great news on the first part John, sorry to hear about the second part. 

x2. if its meant to be, it will be I guess
chin up


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

alright sorry i'm confused. is everyone with a rocco invited to this ?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jrgrinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jrgrinder* »_alright sorry i'm confused. is everyone with a rocco invited to this ?


Absolutely! The more the merrier. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

John, no matter how you look at that news, it's sad. I'm sorry to hear that. Glad the house sold though, so that part's good. Hope Mandy's doing well.
And Daun, sounds like this Bonanza deal's going exactly as you figured, and I'll agree, waiting sucks. 
And LOL, in the news, some guy drove into the front door of one of the local VW dealerships with his pickup truck, then drove into about four of the new cars, and proceeded to crack open a bottle of champagne, and commit "an indecent act". I'm guessing he's owned a VW somehow....


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

Yay, new Cincy thread! I wonder if Ill have the new engine ready by then, probably not. The 8V still should have a few hundered thousand miles left to get back to Ohio though.


----------



## sciroccocindy (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

So sorry to hear about the baby. It's a rough thing to go through especially at this time of year. I know people mean well when they say it happens for a reason but it doesn't make it any easier. I'll keep you and Mandy in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_It's available cheap.

$250?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

John,
I am really sorry to hear about this news with the baby. It goes without saying that I hope that you and Mindy are doing as well as you can be under this situation. I will think of you both as I have my daily talk with god(s).
Anyhow, just wanted to know that I am sending my support to you both in this tough times http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_$250?









He has been trying to pawn this thing off on me for months. No thanks!


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 

whoa...WHOA.... rule #1 POST PICTURE WITH OWNAGE...
A proper princess always follows the rules


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccocindy)*

WHOA SCIROCCO CINDY... way to finally show up... I am planning ahead for cincy... would you like to be the parking lot listener again? Because you were so good at it! hahaha... MMM bring some cookies!?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 









_Modified by mr lee at 5:48 PM 12-9-2008_

Well thank you Mr. Lee..... Fraser- pay attention... I want that in a sticker on the scirocco pronto... k. thanks.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 









_Modified by mr lee at 5:48 PM 12-9-2008_

dont encourage her


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Well thank you Mr. Lee..... Fraser- pay attention... I want that in a sticker on the scirocco pronto... k. thanks.









maybe I can put the sticker over the crack int he windshield that was your fault
own:










_Modified by DrFraserCrane at 8:55 PM 12-9-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
whoa...WHOA.... rule #1 POST PICTURE WITH OWNAGE...
A proper princess always follows the rules *except for the one about buying their own Scirocco*









T, FTFY


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_WHOA SCIROCCO CINDY... way to finally show up... I am planning ahead for cincy... would you like to be the parking lot listener again? Because you were so good at it! hahaha... MMM bring some cookies!?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Does that mean you're going to be drunk like Josh was last year?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Well thank you Mr. Lee..... Fraser- pay attention... I want that in a sticker on the scirocco pronto... k. thanks.









How embarrassing would it be if he drove around with that sticker all by himself?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
dont encourage her

I think it's far too late for that...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
maybe I can put the sticker over the crack int he windshield that was your fault


I thought a rock hit it.








Or, did the princess throw a rock at it?


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
How embarrassing would it be if he drove around with that sticker all by himself?


















LOL


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I thought a rock hit it.








Or, did the princess throw a rock at it?









she was driving when a freaking boulder collided with my windshield. we were only going like 10 mph, plenty slow enough for evasive driving without risk to the passengers


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I thought a rock hit it.








Or, did the princess throw a rock at it?









For the Record:
The cracked windshield was not my fault. We were on the highway and the truck kicked a rock up and it hit the windshield while I was driving. I was very sad and just about cried because I felt bad! Therefore, the rock was not my fault.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
she was driving when a freaking boulder collided with my windshield. we were only going like 10 mph, plenty slow enough for evasive driving without risk to the passengers

WHOA excuse me... it was WAY faster than 10 mph thank you...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
whoa...WHOA.... rule #1 POST PICTURE WITH OWNAGE...
A proper princess always follows the rules









updated for you http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
WHOA excuse me... it was WAY faster than 10 mph thank you...

Me thinks there needs to be some stuff ironed out before this can be deemed as a feasible story.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
she was driving when a freaking boulder collided with my windshield. we were only going like 10 mph, plenty slow enough for evasive driving without risk to the passengers

OK drama llama, if it was a freaking boulder you wouldn't have any windshield at all, and I would expect to have seen some sweet injuries, bleeding, guts spilling on pavement, etc. It woulda been cool.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
For the Record:
The cracked windshield was not my fault. We were on the highway and the truck kicked a rock up and it hit the windshield while I was driving. I was very sad and just about cried because I felt bad! Therefore, the rock was not my fault.









OMG you're using capitalization!!!








Carry on...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
WHOA excuse me... it was WAY faster than 10 mph thank you...

waitasec.... I thought you were on the highway......








Does not compute.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
I was very sad and just about cried because I felt bad! Therefore, the rock was not my fault.









how the hell does that work: almost cry=not at fault? last I heard it was iffy if your cried that you got out of things

I know its never worked for me


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
how the hell does that work: almost cry=not at fault? last I heard it was iffy if your cried that you got out of things

I know its never worked for me









It only works half the time. Just ask O.J.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
waitasec.... I thought you were on the highway......








Does not compute.

Welcome to New York
_edit for using a picture of a Israel highway system on first attempt







_




















_Modified by wheeltowheel at 10:07 PM 12-9-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
waitasec.... I thought you were on the highway......








Does not compute.

in traffic on a highway
maybe more than 10, but no more than 35. either way, not 60, which would have still be a speed that I would have expected the driver to try and dodge it


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
Welcome to New York









Yeah, that's definitely not New York.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
in traffic on a highway
maybe more than 10, but no more than 35. either way, not 60, which would have still be a speed that I would have expected the driver to try and dodge it

Where were we going that slow? I guess we hadn't met up with sciroccojim yet.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Yeah, that's definitely not New York.









Just checking to see if you're still awake http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Where were we going that slow? I guess we hadn't met up with sciroccojim yet.









it was in Ohio, didnt last too long, but long enough for disaster


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
Just checking to see if you're still awake http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I was going to say that pic is from South Africa, but then I realized all the cars are LHD, and South Africa is RHD. So I have no clue where it is. I now need to research this.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
dont encourage her

But why not? It's so much fun!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
How embarrassing would it be if he drove around with that sticker all by himself?









I guess it would depend on his fabulosity factor.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
Just checking to see if you're still awake http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I've figured it out. The picture is from Israel.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I guess it would depend on his fabulosity factor.

That's true, but lets assume his fabulosity registers fairly low on the scale.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Puh-leeze, are we talking about the same Fraser?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Puh-leeze, are we talking about the same Fraser?









Good point. He does (or at least did) own multiple sets of pink wheels.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Good point. He does (or at least did) own multiple sets of pink wheels.









there are levels that even I do not stoop to


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (DrFraserCrane)*

There has to be a bending over joke in there somewhere.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_There has to be a bending over joke in there somewhere.

Well, somonecdid mention a crack


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_There has to be a bending over joke in there somewhere.

I think you just made one.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
Well, somonecdid mention a crack









Are you on crack Tony?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

OWN!:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Are you on crack Tony?









Nope, I hazard to guess that if I ever was on crack this would be a much more terrible thing than just a typo while having the computer in the dark and not wearing my glasses


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_There has to be a bending over joke in there somewhere.

Man, first Chris spent the whole day on his knees and now Fraser is taking his knocks? Who's next in these shenanigans, Greg?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Man, first Chris spent the whole day on his knees and now Fraser is taking his knocks? Who's next in these shenanigans, Greg?









Who do you think was the bad influence that caused all of this?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
Nope, I hazard to guess that if I ever was on crack this would be a much more terrible thing than just a typo while having the computer in the dark and not wearing my glasses









It's true. Tony prefers cocaine...


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Man, first Chris spent the whole day on his knees and now Fraser is taking his knocks? Who's next in these shenanigans, Greg?









Well he did start ducking


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Apparently Tony drinks his cocaine mixed with coke in a dasani bottle with the top cut off.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
waitasec.... I thought you were on the highway......








Does not compute.

Chris... in the post you responded to I said i was going WAY OVER 10 miles per hour... 
work on your critical reading skills...


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Dont forget the fact that the other glass I am holding has Jim Beam an Coke.........some how I knew that it was a matter of time for that picture to surfice








_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
It's true. Tony prefers cocaine...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Chris... in the post you responded to I said i was going WAY OVER 10 miles per hour... 
work on your critical reading skills...









I just quoted the wrong post. At least _I_ own a Scirocco.







Two of them, in fact.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Apparently Tony drinks his cocaine mixed with coke in a dasani bottle with the top cut off.









My choice of beverage dictates (as many scirocco owners should attest) that I become resourceful


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I just quoted the wrong post. At least _I_ own a Scirocco.







Two of them, in fact.

Earth to all of you....
This page is about my bevarage choices


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I just quoted the wrong post. At least _I_ own a Scirocco.







Two of them, in fact.

Oh Chris, you must be forgetting to realize that although I am a phenomenal princess, I am also a human being and am surprisingly not perfect. One of my flaws; few flaws that is, is that I unfortunatly do not own a scirocco...But I am very willing to drive one, so if ever you need someone to drive your other scirocco... I am always here like a good Princess...and not to fear.. I will bring some pink decorations along.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
Earth to all of you....
This page is about my bevarage choices

Well... if we are talking about beverages... Today I had some coffee, a red bull(sugar free of course), a vitamin water, and some usual H20. 
In 32 days I will be enjoying a GUINESS in DUBLIN IRELAND!!!!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*nope, nope, nope*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
In 32 days I will be enjoying a GUINESS in DUBLIN IRELAND!!!!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif























doubt you will drink much guiness other than the obligatory 'omg I'm in Ireland' one.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: nope, nope, nope (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_









wait a minute... whats that beer? and where is it from??


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
doubt you will drink much guiness other than the obligatory 'omg I'm in Ireland' one.

You never know... by the time you come over in March I might be a guiness machine!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
You never know... by the time you come over in March I might be a guiness machine!








I see you drinking cider 10 times easier than I see you drinking guiness


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_In 32 days I will be enjoying a GUINESS in DUBLIN IRELAND!!!!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif























First off, it's GUINNESS. 
Secondly, I'm enjoying one now.
Thirdly, if you are going to Ireland, make sure you drink Guinness in the North and Beamish in the South. If you're going to County Cork, that is. Take it from a bloke who's been there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
First off, it's GUINNESS. 
Secondly, I'm enjoying one now.
Thirdly, if you are going to Ireland, make sure you drink Guinness in the North and Beamish in the South. If you're going to County Cork, that is. Take it from a bloke who's been there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'll take that advice and any other advice you have for me!!!! 
You know, we could have a cincy vacation... everyone should come to ireland... Fraser is coming


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: nope, nope, nope (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
wait a minute... whats that beer? and where is it from??









La Fin du Monde = Canada. A product of Unibroue. Just ask Marc! Or Cathy, as I know she loves it too.
It is a delicious and dangerous beverage.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_







I see you drinking cider 10 times easier than I see you drinking guiness

Well I do like Cider....


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: PHILLY CHEESESTEAKS AGAIN PLEASE?*

Ummmm hello everyone in the philly area... I believe a cheese steak get together should be arranged again like some point last year.... my school had cheese steaks at the cafe... GROSS...made me crave one


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Well I do like Cider....









Do not be fooled...cider in that part of the world is serious business.....strongbow will lay you out


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
I'll take that advice and any other advice you have for me!!!! 
You know, we could have a cincy vacation... everyone should come to ireland... Fraser is coming









Ok, some advice.
The Guinness Tour takes you to the tallest building in Dublin, which has a glass pub at the top with 360-degree views of the city. Which is to say, 360-degree views of rain and clouds. Still beautiful. Go there.
Have a beer at the Temple Bar in the center of Dublin. Even though a tourist trap, it's pretty cool.
There are two Urban Outfitters in Dublin. Visit them because unlike the ones in the states, they have some mid-priced designer brands and cool one off pieces. Think: Vanessa Bruno and Paul Smith. 
If you end up driving through the countryside at all, if you are passing through a town around lunch, stop and grab a beer and a cheese toasty. It is pretty much the best sandwich you'll ever eat and we pretty much had one every day at lunch (along with 1-4 beers).
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
Do not be fooled...cider in that part of the world is serious business.....strongbow will lay you out

Its okay... I dont like to drink large amounts... thats probably a good thing.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: nope, nope, nope (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
La Fin du Monde = Canada. A product of Unibroue. Just ask Marc! Or Cathy, as I know she loves it too.
It is a delicious and dangerous beverage.









The Unibroue line of refreshments have been some of my favorite brews







Moundite (sp)
I am doing terrible without my glasses


_Modified by Neptuno at 10:59 PM 12-9-2008_


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Ok, some advice.
The Guinness Tour takes you to the tallest building in Dublin, which has a glass pub at the top with 360-degree views of the city. Which is to say, 360-degree views of rain and clouds. Still beautiful. Go there.
Have a beer at the Temple Bar in the center of Dublin. Even though a tourist trap, it's pretty cool.
There are two Urban Outfitters in Dublin. Visit them because unlike the ones in the states, they have some mid-priced designer brands and cool one off pieces. Think: Vanessa Bruno and Paul Smith. 
If you end up driving through the countryside at all, if you are passing through a town around lunch, stop and grab a beer and a cheese toasty. It is pretty much the best sandwich you'll ever eat and we pretty much had one every day at lunch (along with 1-4 beers).
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Noted! Fraser pay attention to this advice as well please


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
Do not be fooled...cider in that part of the world is serious business.....strongbow will lay you out

Hmmm, Strongbow *runs to the fridge* Darn, I'm out







I'm broke so all I have in the fridge is Pacifico...better than nothing!


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Hmmm, Strongbow *runs to the fridge* Darn, I'm out







I'm broke so all I have in the fridge is Pacifico...better than nothing!









I have nothing in my dorm room... i'm not even 21


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
Do not be fooled...cider in that part of the world is serious business.....strongbow will lay you out

Strongbow rocks, but shes going to Ireland, so it will probably be Magners, which is also quality


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Hmmm, Strongbow *runs to the fridge* Darn, I'm out







I'm broke so all I have in the fridge is Pacifico...better than nothing!









Pacifico is among my fav Mexican beers, dos xx amber is great, negra modelo rocks and modelo especial is the cats meow








BuT I digress to a favorite of mine only obtainable by transportation from Canada via the UK Catfrees (sp)


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
Strongbow rocks, but shes going to Ireland, so it will probably be Magners, which is also quality

Oh it maybe unlady like to have a whole pint.....so get the lady's 1/2 pint


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
Oh it maybe unlady like to have a whole pint.....so get the lady's 1/2 pint

to hell with class, theres booze


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
I have nothing in my dorm room... i'm not even 21









You only have to be 18 to drink in Ireland, correct? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








OWN!!



_Modified by Iroczgirl at 11:11 PM 12-9-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
You only have to be 18 to drink in Ireland, correct? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









last I checked, but shes a girl, girls have ways around these things


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
last I checked, but shes a girl, girls have ways around these things

True, I had my first beer when I was 3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And not just ANY beer, no, Duvel !!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Own by default....Im in that picture too

_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
You only have to be 18 to drink in Ireland, correct? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








OWN!!


_Modified by Iroczgirl at 11:11 PM 12-9-2008_


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
You only have to be 18 to drink in Ireland, correct? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










Yes indeed!!!!!! 32 days till i'm drinking overseas!!!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Noted! Fraser pay attention to this advice as well please

More thoughts/observations. This time with pictures!
Get out in a car a SIGHTSEE! Countryside is AWESOME!
In the Northwest, by Roundstone...
























In the South, in and around Cork.
















Go to the town Farmer's Market oddly called the "English Market." Awesome cheeses and stuff. 
















Best restaurant in town is actually a Spanish-influenced tapas place called Boqueria. 
Oh, look!








And how can you go to Cork without visiting the Blarney Castle and it's "Stone of Eloquence?"
















































Italian content: Fiat Punto!








Scary castles...








Now, in Dublin.








The view from the Guinness glass pub atop the St. James Gate Brewery.








Outside the Temple Bar area.








Inside the Temple Bar.








What I was trying to get a picture of that prompted this story.
True pint to the left, a lady's half pint to the right...








More...








Which makes you look like this.








Erin says, "have fun!"











_Modified by scirocco*joe at 11:28 PM 12-9-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'm looking into a rental while I'm there, even if for only a few days. I mean I will be there for like 10 days, might as well use em
thanks for the pictures Joe, makes me excited to visit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif visiting the lady, eh, maybe exciting, but beer, sign me up


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Oh Chris, you must be forgetting to realize that although I am a phenomenal princess, I am also a human being and am surprisingly not perfect. One of my flaws; few flaws that is, is that I unfortunatly do not own a scirocco...But I am very willing to drive one, so if ever you need someone to drive your other scirocco... I am always here like a good Princess...and not to fear.. I will bring some pink decorations along.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Are you kidding me? I don't want my windshields broken.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Well... if we are talking about beverages... Today I had some coffee, a red bull(sugar free of course), a vitamin water, and some usual H20. 
In 32 days I will be enjoying a GUINNESS in DUBLIN IRELAND!!!!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif























Are we comparing beverage notes? I had a few cans of Mountain Dew today, and that's it.
And enjoy Ireland, I'd certainly like to visit there sometime. But I can only afford to go to Europe on very rare occasions. If I could actually arrange shipment of parts back home I could pull it off.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Sweet pics, Joe. I'm jealous and need to start planning my next adventure.
I've been quiet lately, haven't I?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: PHILLY CHEESESTEAKS AGAIN PLEASE? (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_Ummmm hello everyone in the philly area... I believe a cheese steak get together should be arranged again like some point last year.... my school had cheese steaks at the cafe... GROSS...made me crave one









I gotta agree with the princess on this one. Cheesesteaks are in order.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_There are two Urban Outfitters in Dublin. Visit them because unlike the ones in the states, they have some mid-priced designer brands and cool one off pieces. Think: Vanessa Bruno and Paul Smith. 

Doing some subliminal advertising, are we?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Its okay... I dont like to drink large amounts...I just type like I do. k. thanks.

T, FTFY


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Sweet pics, Joe. I'm jealous and need to start planning my next adventure.
I've been quiet lately, haven't I?









Glad I could be of service. 
Fraser, please do look into that rental. And get a manual. Shifting with the left hand is really weird for a day or so, and then you get used to it.
One piece of advice regarding the roundabouts: Just aim your head at where you want to go and GUN IT! You'll scare the bejesus out of Meghan (side benefit) but people will assume you know what you're doing and get the hell out of your way.
Oh and to the Princess, some more shopping advice: go to Top Shop. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Doing some subliminal advertising, are we?









I think its just advertising when he says the name of the product and why it is good

in other news, I have only found 1 rental car company that will rent to someone under 23. which is malarkey because I will be 22 when I'm there







But I have found someone who will rent to me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Doing some subliminal advertising, are we?









Nothing subliminal about it. I'm blatantly stumping.








As far as cheesesteaks are concerned, I'm always down at a moment's notice. Seriously, you could call me 15 minutes before you leave and I am _down_.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_in other news, I have only found 1 rental car company that will rent to someone under 23. which is malarkey because I will be 22 when I'm there







But I have found someone who will rent to me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I was under the impression that they just charged you a surcharge for less than 23. What do I know, I was 31 when I was over there.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
As far as cheesesteaks are concerned, I'm always down at a moment's notice. Seriously, you could call me 15 minutes before you leave and I am _down_.

Word. We will have to make this happen at some point over break http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
You only have to be 18 to drink in Ireland, correct? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









18? Probably more like 8 or 9 or as soon as you can see over the bar.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
I was under the impression that they just charged you a surcharge for less than 23. What do I know, I was 31 when I was over there.

surcharge below 25. most companies put the minimum age cutoff at 23. some as high as 26.
at 21 [or less that 25 for that matter] the biggest car I can get is a VW Golf 5 door, or similar. which is fine with me, I don't need something that big for just 2 people (one of which will probably be asleep), a Polo would make me happy


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Sadly, I didn't see any Sciroccos in Ireland. 
However, SCIROCCO CONTENT FTW!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Fraser, please do look into that rental. And get a manual. Shifting with the left hand is really weird for a day or so, and then you get used to it.
One piece of advice regarding the roundabouts: Just aim your head at where you want to go and GUN IT! You'll scare the bejesus out of Meghan (side benefit) but people will assume you know what you're doing and get the hell out of your way.

I agree with this. Actually, the only part of RHD I found really strange was parking lots, streets with no center lines, and making turns onto divided roads. Just concentrate and you'll be fine.
Also, if you're on a motorway, keep *left* except to pass. Just like the sides of the road are backwards, so are the lanes. I got stopped in London for driving in the right lane. Coolest traffic stop ever. 
I also loved driving in Rome. There were no traffic laws. When the light turns green, go go go go go and do whatever you have to do to get where you're going without being killed. Don't think, just do it.
The downside is, when you come home, your view of how much people suck at driving here is amplified.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
I think its just advertising when he says the name of the product and why it is good

in other news, I have only found 1 rental car company that will rent to someone under 23. which is malarkey because I will be 22 when I'm there







But I have found someone who will rent to me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I know Europcar will. Two of the three of us were 21 when we went to Europe, including my friend whose name was on everything.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Nothing subliminal about it. I'm blatantly stumping.








As far as cheesesteaks are concerned, I'm always down at a moment's notice. Seriously, you could call me 15 minutes before you leave and I am _down_.

Let's do it then. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
I was under the impression that they just charged you a surcharge for less than 23. What do I know, I was 31 when I was over there.

Yeah, we might have had to pay extra with Europcar.
And Joe, damn you're old!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
surcharge below 25. most companies put the minimum age cutoff at 23. some as high as 26.
at 21 [or less that 25 for that matter] the biggest car I can get is a VW Golf 5 door, or similar. which is fine with me, I don't need something that big for just 2 people (one of which will probably be asleep), a Polo would make me happy









Really? We had a freakin van in England. And a Peugeot 308 in mainland Europe.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
surcharge below 25. most companies put the minimum age cutoff at 23. some as high as 26.
at 21 [or less that 25 for that matter] the biggest car I can get is a VW Golf 5 door, or similar. which is fine with me, I don't need something that big for just 2 people (one of which will probably be asleep), a Polo would make me happy









For our honeymoon in France, I was thinking small and Sporty. The selection has been so-so.
Renault Clio, Peugeout 207 and 407 or Golf Plus. Maybe even an Opel Corsa, though it is a GM product. I don't need or want to drive an Audi A4 or Passat. I can drive them in the states and know what they feel like.
We had a good experience with the Fiat Punto, but I also had a Fiat Panda for two days when we first arrived and the clutch was sadly failing. What a pain in the ass it is to drive on the wrong side of the road (and car) while the clutch was slipping!
They want $4K US for a 3-day rental of a Cayman S. What a rip off!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Sadly, I didn't see any Sciroccos in Ireland. 

I saw three in England.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_And Joe, damn you're old!









It's true. 
Although, I'm older than some and younger than many on this forum.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Our Peugeot 308 rental:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Outside our hotel room window in Dover, England:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Ooooh, just checked Europcar. Thanks for the tip. Might pony up for the Alfa Romeo 159.
Mmmmmm, Italian.......


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Here's the pic I was looking for, the Scirocco Storm I saw parked on the street in London.








replaced with slightly less blurry pic.


_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 12:28 AM 12-10-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Ooooh, just checked Europcar. Thanks for the tip. Might pony up for the Alfa Romeo 159.
Mmmmmm, Italian.......









YES!! We were supposed to have one of those, but we were a day late getting to France, so we had the option of a TDI Golf or the Peugeot with a 1.4 gas engine. We chose the 308 because we get the Golf (Rabbit) here, so it's not that interesting to us.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Can't wait for the honeymoon already!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Iroczgirl)*









Cincy Ninja own.


----------



## Studubbin (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Hey guys, it's Stu (a.k.a. Jeff and Cindy's male offspring).








I am GOING to Cincy and will probably be driving my mkIII 2.slow following the 88 and Stella siroccos. I can't wait and it's freaking December...


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_

OWN!!


_Modified by Iroczgirl at 11:11 PM 12-9-2008_


Man I wish my car was actually that shiny in real life...... I love it in pictures


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Studubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Studubbin* »_Hey guys, it's Stu (a.k.a. Jeff and Cindy's male offspring).








I am GOING to Cincy and will probably be driving my mkIII 2.slow following the 88 and Stella siroccos. I can't wait and it's freaking December...









Oh cool!! I'm looking forward to meeting you Stu! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

good moring, all


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: nope, nope, nope (Princess_Pink)*

<photo of Fin du Monde>

_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
wait a minute... whats that beer? and where is it from??









Are you feaking kidding me??/ HOW can you keep your subjects happy without knowing thier favorite beverages? Like, seriously. That beer is not only from Quebec, but it is also the end of the world. Honestly, I drive an hour or so to stock up on that stuff as it is, but I would drive to Quebec to get it....OMG, NOW you have me thinking about how much better my day at work would go with a few of those in the seed fridge. The kids would all wander off, mind you, but for once I'd have a good day. Maybe in my retirement year....somebody's gotta be that alcohiolic teacher of folklore...yeah, you all had one...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
to hell with class, theres booze









If ever a caption needed a picture:








yeah, go see the sights, you can drink here any time you like. This is my daughter Waterfall on her home turf. Though I think her Scotland trip may have involved a beverage or two, she came home wanting to get a herd of fainting goats.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*

Okay, enough talk of booze, I really don't drink that much, but I sure do enjo it when I do...that said, what are you up to in the grey dark months ahaed? Here's a few from last year's "off season":








followed by:

















































None of these were my project, but all had good results. Wonder whose projects I'll stalk THIS winter?


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Studubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Studubbin* »_Hey guys, it's Stu (a.k.a. Jeff and Cindy's male offspring).








I am GOING to Cincy and will probably be driving my mkIII 2.slow following the 88 and Stella siroccos. I can't wait and it's freaking December...









Awesome! Welcome, Stuart. I think I speak for the group when I say that you and your new car are both welcome in June....although one of you has to stay on the right side of the driveway.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
None of these were my project, but all had good results. Wonder whose projects I'll stalk THIS winter?

I've got a bike going back together I could use a photojournalist to follow.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Can't wait for the honeymoon already!









France wins over Big Sur?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
Awesome! Welcome, Stuart. I think I speak for the group when I say that you and your new car are both welcome in June....although one of you has to stay on the right side of the driveway.

More like the *wrong* side of the driveway!










_Modified by crazyaboutrocs at 5:57 AM 12-10-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
If ever a caption needed a picture:








yeah, go see the sights, you can drink here any time you like. This is my daughter Waterfall on her home turf. Though I think her Scotland trip may have involved a beverage or two, she came home wanting to get a herd of fainting goats.









That hat looks familiar...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
More like the *wrong* side of the driveway!









That's more like it!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

ugh. I'm at work, and it's so boring. No customers. It's raining.








It is like 50 degrees though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
ugh. I'm at work, and it's so boring. No customers. It's raining.








It is like 50 degrees though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Rain means wiper time!! You guys install wipers for customers?
We do - I'm the wiper bitch now!







I'm also the battery installer and OBDII bitch as well! It's fun.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: (TheTimob)*

Morning. All you lucky bastards that have been/are going to Ireland. I wanna go so bad. I've done research on where my family is from over there, I think it would really be cool to go where my ancestors once lived.
Oh yeah, there is the beer thing too.








Brendan


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_








None of these were my project, but all had good results. Wonder whose projects I'll stalk THIS winter?

That fits better on my car.







I still need to paint it though.
Brendan


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Rain means wiper time!! You guys install wipers for customers?

Salvo and customer service are two things that are worlds apart in my mind...help you find the parts, sure, health dose of condescension, on the house, help putting it on the car,


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Rain means wiper time!! You guys install wipers for customers?
We do - I'm the wiper bitch now!







I'm also the battery installer and OBDII bitch as well! It's fun.

The official policy is "we do not install parts," however, wiper blades are left to each employees discretion. Unless the customer is being a dick, rainy/cold, or it's really busy, I'll usually do it. This morning an old lady gave me $6 for putting on 1 blade. I didn't even have to take off the old one, the clip broke and it had fallen off.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
Salvo and customer service are two things that are worlds apart in my mind...help you find the parts, sure, health dose of condescension, on the house, help putting it on the car,









Sometimes this is true. But it depends on which location you go to. The Bel Air one is by far the best. If you go to the Timonium or Loch Raven Blvd stores, that's another story.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Sometimes this is true. But it depends on which location you go to. The Bel Air one is by far the best. If you go to the Timonium or Loch Raven Blvd stores, that's another story.

This is true. (Bel Air is Chris's location for those not in the know) Unfortunately, the Bel Air store is 30 mins minimum from me, where the others are only 15


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
This is true. (Bel Air is Chris's location for those not in the know) Unfortunately, the Bel Air store is 30 mins minimum from me, where the others are only 15









If you go to the Loch Raven store, look out for our resident child molestor.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Studubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Studubbin* »_I am GOING to Cincy and will probably be driving my mkIII 2.slow following the 88 and Stella siroccos. I can't wait and it's freaking December...









Welcome Stu! Yes, it's only December, but that means there is still several months for you to acquire your very own Scirocco.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Studubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Studubbin* »_Hey guys, it's Stu (a.k.a. Jeff and Cindy's male offspring).








I am GOING to Cincy and will probably be driving my mkIII 2.slow following the 88 and Stella siroccos. I can't wait and it's freaking December...









Hey, Stu! Nice of you to join the crew. Congrats on your new ride. How the college treating you?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Hey,* Stu! * Nice of you to join the *crew.* ... How the college treating *you?*

I welcome you *too!*


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (DrFraserCrane)*

Gah. Bored at work today. Cold and low ceilings = no flying going on.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Studubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Studubbin* »_Hey guys, it's Stu (a.k.a. Jeff and Cindy's male offspring).








I am GOING to Cincy and will probably be driving my mkIII 2.slow following the 88 and Stella siroccos. I can't wait and it's freaking December...









it's The Boy!!! 
what up man, we missed you last year.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Gah. Bored at work today. Cold and low ceilings = no flying going on.

I feel ya man, the Give A Fu(|< level around here is at an all time low.
And Welcome Stu.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Hey, Stu! Nice of you to join the crew. Congrats on your new ride. How the college treating you?

Hopefully better than it treated you. Nice grammar.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Oh yeah, and welcome Stu. (can we call you Stewie?)


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Oh yeah, and welcome Stu. (can we call you Stewie?)

Chris I think Stewie sounds like the one on family guy... which I mean in the one episdoe he did find a key to a volkwagen scirocco... but still... stewie???


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*

Quick question- Could a bad coil/coil going bad, cause a vehicle to run fine for 5-10 minutes and then die. Wait an hour and have it do it all over again? FWIW, it's not a Scirocco, or even a VW. It's my truck and the OBD-II scan tool is giving me cylinder misfires and ignition/dist failures. Not something I need acting up right now, as we need to move in the next 10 days(and the loaner Diesel Ram is taking the coolant from the radiator and I don't know what it's doing with it). I figure I should test the coil tomorrow, but was wondering...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

You might want to look at the knock sensor, that was what caused the misfire on my 94 Chev, the OBDI code was "Ignition Module Fault".


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Chris I think Stewie sounds like the one on family guy... which I mean in the one episdoe he did find a key to a volkswagen scirocco... but still... stewie???

That is true. And thank you for spoiling it for me.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Quick question- Could a bad coil/coil going bad, cause a vehicle to run fine for 5-10 minutes and then die. Wait an hour and have it do it all over again? FWIW, it's not a Scirocco, or even a VW. It's my truck and the OBD-II scan tool is giving me cylinder misfires and ignition/dist failures. Not something I need acting up right now, as we need to move in the next 10 days(and the loaner Diesel Ram is taking the coolant from the radiator and I don't know what it's doing with it). I figure I should test the coil tomorrow, but was wondering...

The running fine then dying parts sounds like a bad fuel pump (my Jeep did the same thing the first time it went bad), but the ignition codes makes it sound like maybe a knock sensor or crank position sensor or something.
OWN!!


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (tmechanic)*

Ugh, I'm bored... waiting for the girls to go out to dinner... they are taking me to cheesecake factory for a going away dinner... yum yum yum


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_Ugh, I'm bored... waiting for the girls to go out to dinner... they are taking me to cheesecake factory for a going away dinner... yum yum yum









The truth is, they can't wait for you to go away.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
The running fine then dying parts sounds like a bad fuel pump (my Jeep did the same thing the first time it went bad), but the ignition codes makes it sound like maybe a knock sensor or crank position sensor or something.
OWN!!









CHRIS--- OWNAGE MEANS PICTURE... GET ON THAT ASAP... THANKS


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
CHRIS--- OWNAGE MEANS PICTURE... GET ON THAT ASAP... THANKS









I've owned more pages than you have posts. I think I know what I'm doing.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kCKob1YKOU
I really love this song. Listened to the album on the way home.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
The running fine then dying parts sounds like a bad fuel pump (my Jeep did the same thing the first time it went bad), but the ignition codes makes it sound like maybe a knock sensor or crank position sensor or something.
OWN!!


I don't believe it has a knock sensor, but it def. has a crank sensor. Now that will suck to replace. One of the codes I got mentioned crank sensor input too. Damn. That thing is nearly impossible to get to.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
I don't believe it has a knock sensor, but it def. has a crank sensor. Now that will suck to replace. One of the codes I got mentioned crank sensor input too. Damn. That thing is nearly impossible to get to.

Yeah, it goes in through the bellhousing on those.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## TheDude0388 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

so been checking out this thread. does this take place at someones house/property? do you need an invite to come? details please... would luv to make it up there but need to get some days off first.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Re: (TheDude0388)*

Yes it does and you can only come if you own a Scirocco. Other wize you have to park on the other side of the drive and the others will stand there making faces at you.
Well that last parts a lie. Caravans will be organised (probably tomorrow at this rate), just grab a hotel room (to be organised) or a camping spot.


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Rocco_julie)*

haha. this is going to be the longest trip in the rocco ever. that i know of. if i go that is which as of now i'm planning on it.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Yes, saw it years ago when we pulled the transmission to rebuild it. About an inch, maybe two of clearance up there. Almost would have to unbolt the cab and lift it up a bit.


----------



## TheDude0388 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_Yes it does and you can only come if you own a Scirocco. Other wize you have to park on the other side of the drive and the others will stand there making faces at you.
Well that last parts a lie. Caravans will be organised (probably tomorrow at this rate), just grab a hotel room (to be organised) or a camping spot.

Thanks for the update, wasn't sure how it all worked. The rocco will def be there and the MKIV will be at home in the garage. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Anyone coming from MO? or west of there heading down highway 70 going east through St. Louis??? Caravan








Camping on site or at another location?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (TheDude0388)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheDude0388* »_so been checking out this thread. does this take place at someones house/property? do you need an invite to come? details please... would luv to make it up there but need to get some days off first. 

Yep, as Julie said, it's at vwdaun's parents house, in Mecca, Ohio (OK, it's actually near Wilmington). If you own a Scirocco, that's invite enough. If you are unable to bring your Scirocco, you are forced to park on the other side of the driveway and we poke fun at you and your Kia.








Hope to see you (and your Scirocco) there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (jrgrinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jrgrinder* »_haha. this is going to be the longest trip in the rocco ever. that i know of. if i go that is which as of now i'm planning on it.

Be there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(You know you wanna)


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (TheDude0388)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheDude0388* »_
Thanks for the update, wasn't sure how it all worked. The rocco will def be there and the MKIV will be at home in the garage. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Anyone coming from MO? or west of there heading down highway 70 going east through St. Louis??? Caravan








Camping on site or at another location? 


mr lee will be coming from KC, and there are usually a couple people from Colorado, and some from the PNW. Caravans will be organized more a little closer to June.
Camping takes place at a local campground. I believe Rocco_Julie usually takes care of the sign-up for that, but it'll be a few months away still. Most of us stay at the local Holiday Inn (which is the most baller Holiday Inn ever).


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Yes, saw it years ago when we pulled the transmission to rebuild it. About an inch, maybe two of clearance up there. Almost would have to unbolt the cab and lift it up a bit.

Yeah. I have a 318 from a 92 Dodge van sitting in my garage right now. Somebody bought the tranny a while ago. It's eventually going into my Dad's 85 Dodge pickup.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Most of us stay at the local Holiday Inn (which is the most baller Holiday Inn ever).

Didn't you stay at the Holiday Inn during the FFC this year? I think that was the most baller Holidae In ever.


----------



## TheDude0388 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Yep, as Julie said, it's at vwdaun's parents house, in Mecca, Ohio (OK, it's actually near Wilmington). If you own a Scirocco, that's invite enough. If you are unable to bring your Scirocco, you are forced to park on the other side of the driveway and we poke fun at you and your Kia.








Hope to see you (and your Scirocco) there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

See this is exactly why i luv the Scirocco forums!!! I didn't get blasted for asking a simple question that I didn't know the answer too by the forum regulars








As long as everything works out on my end, my tred 88 16v will be there!! Leaving the mk4 at home like i said and the kia at enterprise, LOL. 
Hotel sounds nice, but camping in Ohio in June just might be perfect weather...but two weeks after this going out to Telluride bluegrass festival to do about a week of camping in Colorado, so Hotee it might be.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Didn't you stay at the Holiday Inn during the FFC this year? I think that was the most baller Holidae In ever.

No, that was Holiday Inn *Express*. There's a difference.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (TheDude0388)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheDude0388* »_
See this is exactly why i luv the Scirocco forums!!! I didn't get blasted for asking a simple question that I didn't know the answer too by the forum regulars









WTF?!? How dare you? Search noob!! GTFO!!!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

252 posts?
what in the F are you talkin about Chris?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_252 posts?
what in the F are you talkin about Chris?

















Everything under the sun. 
Somebody bought the Voosh?


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I've owned more pages than you have posts. I think I know what I'm doing.









If you knew more than me wouldnt have had to go back and edit to add a picture... and they are sad for me to go...just like you will miss me too


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Most of us stay at the local Holiday Inn (which is the most baller Holiday Inn ever).

Agreed.... LOVE THE HOLIDAY INN.... It has a MAX & ERMAS restaurant in it... best chicken tortilla soup ever... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_









I am definitely in this picture asleep in the car i think hahaha
Ugh stupid 40 second rule...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
If you knew more than me wouldnt have had to go back and edit to add a picture... and they are sad for me to go...just like you will miss me too









No FireVortex at work.








And yes, we will miss you. We need someone to make fun of.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Agreed.... LOVE THE HOLIDAY INN.... It has a MAX & ERMAS restaurant in it... best chicken tortilla soup ever... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Have yet to eat there. The Dairy Queen next door is sweet though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
I am definitely in this picture asleep in the car i think hahaha
Ugh stupid 40 second rule...

Yeah, you were.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Any other fantasy footballers out there? 
I can't decide which RB's to put in this week for my semifinal matchup.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (TheDude0388)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheDude0388* »_
See this is exactly why i luv the Scirocco forums!!! I didn't get blasted for asking a simple question that I didn't know the answer too by the forum regulars









We hope to see you there. the more sciroccos the better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Re: (TheDude0388)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheDude0388* »_
See this is exactly why i luv the Scirocco forums!!! I didn't get blasted for asking a simple question that I didn't know the answer too by the forum regulars








As long as everything works out on my end, my tred 88 16v will be there!! Leaving the mk4 at home like i said and the kia at enterprise, LOL. 


We can give you sh*t if it will make you feel more at home here.








As for the MkIV, it's the KIA they are referring too. ANYTHING, non Scirocco is a KIA at Cincy. It could be the coolest car in the world, and it would still be a Kia.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Goodmorning.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
We can give you sh*t if it will make you feel more at home here.








As for the MkIV, it's the KIA they are referring too. ANYTHING, non Scirocco is a KIA at Cincy. It could be the coolest car in the world, and it would still be a Kia.

One day, I will drive a DeLorean to Cincy. And I will have the coolest Kia EVAR!!


----------



## TheDude0388 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Alright, I'm up to the challenge. Been lurking on here for a bit now, just haven't posted up much. 
I see, well I wouldn't come without the Scirocco!!


----------



## GoKraut (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: Re: (TheDude0388)*

PAGE 32! w00t!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Rob, you going to join us in the Cincy 2009 West Coast Caravan?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Any other fantasy footballers out there? 
I can't decide which RB's to put in this week for my semifinal matchup.

Here. 
But you need to tell me who you have on your roster before I can advise. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*

whoo. classes for the semester, done. only thing left is 1 final







gotta stick around till next Wednesday to take it though


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

What are you shooting with?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
One day, I will drive a DeLorean to Cincy. And I will have the *heaviest, most underpowered* Kia EVAR!!









Fixed.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Here. 
But you need to tell me who you have on your roster before I can advise. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Fair enough.
I have:
DeAngelo Williams
Thomas Jones
Michael Turner
Ronnie Brown
And 2 RB spots on the roster.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Fair enough.
I have:
DeAngelo Williams
Thomas Jones
Michael Turner
Ronnie Brown
And 2 RB spots on the roster.

I thought this thread was about cincy and sciroccos..... not footbal...


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Fair enough.
I have:
DeAngelo Williams
Thomas Jones
Michael Turner
Ronnie Brown
And 2 RB spots on the roster.

Williams and Turner


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_whoo. classes for the semester, done. only thing left is 1 final







gotta stick around till next Wednesday to take it though









Lucky! My sem doesn't end until the second week in Jan http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Exams ftl


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
Lucky! My sem doesn't end until the second week in Jan http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Exams ftl

I've been done since Monday evening... and heading back to baltimore tomorrow


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
I've been done since Monday evening... and heading back to baltimore tomorrow









Look at all of you crazy cats


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Williams and Turner

That was my gut instinct too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
I thought this thread was about cincy and sciroccos..... not footbal...









Oh, so if we go off on a tangent about Ireland it's OK, but if we talk football we're doing something wrong?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
I've been done since Monday evening... and heading back to baltimore tomorrow









That poor, poor town.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I'm getting sick of this rain.
And my throat is sore.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_What are you shooting with?

who was that directed at?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
Lucky! My sem doesn't end until the second week in Jan http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Exams ftl

sucks. go to an expensive college, the more you pay for school the less you have to be there, that's what I have found


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Oh, so if we go off on a tangent about Ireland it's OK, but if we talk football we're doing something wrong?









I'm actually with Princess Peach on this one. I think Ireland was acceptable since it was an interesting discussion involving a story of where one of our posters was and of course... it contained lotz of pics


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
who was that directed at?

Whomever is shooting at him, I'd suppose.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
I'm actually with Princess Peach on this one. I think Ireland was acceptable since it was an interesting discussion involving a story of where one of our posters was and of course... it contained lotz of pics









Shouldn't you be in bed by now? There's an adult conversation going on out here.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Shouldn't you be in bed by now? There's an adult conversation going on out here.
















oh burn


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Shouldn't you be in bed by now? There's an adult conversation going on out here.
























Sorry, but I do 5:30-11:30 on weekdays


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Oh, so if we go off on a tangent about Ireland it's OK, but if we talk football we're doing something wrong?









That would be correct because many other people could relate and provided interesting and helpful information. Plus football is a silly game... rugby is much better


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
I'm actually with Princess Peach on this one. I think Ireland was acceptable since it was an interesting discussion involving a story of where one of our posters was and of course... it contained lotz of pics









Well thank you... but I am not Princess peach.. although I do like peaches... I am princess PINK... duh.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
That would be correct because many other people could relate and provided interesting and helpful information. Plus football is a silly game... rugby is much better









But I don't have a fantasy rugby team. Obviously Joe and Jeff can relate to my dilemma of having 4 good running backs going this week and only 2 spots to put them in.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_whoo. classes for the semester, done. only thing left is 1 final







gotta stick around till next Wednesday to take it though









Okay, I had the COOLEST day. Taught all day (bleh, the kids are SO unmotivated, but I digress...) Period one, a fantastic roll of "experimental" film from a kid who really needed a lift (her dad just had surgery for a brain tumour), then next class was about discussing the logistics of "bringing a mammal in" for a taxonomy presentation, the mammal in question was a BOBCAT!!















....then!!!! High school cafeteria turkey dinner...remember those??







..mmmm...the "fluffy mashed potatoes", and a nice slice of "rolled turkey product"....TASTY! (and no doubt put my BP up from the salt...) Then my wonderful??? grade tens... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Anyway, cut out 15 minutes early for "therapy" at the airport. and got signed off for "engine failure in circuit" (as if that's an unfamiliar concept to Scirocco owners, but it was good to land on the numbers without power regardless.) (And in my defense, they've asked me to do all that they can contractually this week, so leaving early wasn't a big deal) 
Anyway, made a beeline back to the school after flying and sang with our little 8 person staff choir and a 20 pc community orchesta, and I'm now enjoying a very nice beer....
Awesome day. Best part of course was parking the winterbeater beside my MkI when I got home. It cheers me up just seeing that car!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
who was that directed at?

you


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
you

shooting what? camera? Sony A300 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yeah, camera, was just wondering.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_yeah, camera, was just wondering.

no worries. just wondering because it was a quick reply and I wasnt keeping up on the posts today.
still learning with it, but its a lot of fun


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

you're getting some great shots with it


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_you're getting some great shots with it

Thanks, I thought I'd seen you in the photography forum, not doing to badly yourself.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Anyway, cut out 15 minutes early for "therapy" at the airport. and got signed off for "engine failure in circuit" (as if that's an unfamiliar concept to Scirocco owners, but it was good to land on the numbers without power regardless.)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
At least you had some decent flying weather! 600 ovc here, or at least it still was when I left work at 1:30.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Okay, I had the COOLEST day. Taught all day (bleh, the kids are SO unmotivated, but I digress...) Period one, a fantastic roll of "experimental" film from a kid who really needed a lift (her dad just had surgery for a brain tumour), then next class was about discussing the logistics of "bringing a mammal in" for a taxonomy presentation, the mammal in question was a BOBCAT!!

















MY CLASS WAS GOOD TOO TODAY(AND YESTERDAY)!!!!! I taught the photo kids how to make a cyanotype and it all turned out SO WELL..... today I not only taught a brand new group of the classes but i also taught the teacher...It was a successfull day... I even got pictures of their work to start off my teaching portfolio I have to do next year!








edited for ownage:











_Modified by Princess_Pink at 9:14 PM 12-11-2008_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Williams and Turner

DeAngelo I am down with, but it is a toss up between Turner and T. Jones.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Oh, and congrats to Cathy for a good day!
Isn't it nice when you feel useful? I haven't felt that way very often as of late...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
At least you had some decent flying weather! 600 ovc here, or at least it still was when I left work at 1:30.

You can keep that down south eh? I've lucked out and gone twice this week. Santa's sack is gonna be pretty empty around here as a result. 
And Princess, cyanotypes eh? I'm thinking I may do Van **** browns with my gang this semester. maybe I should fire that up as a "Christmas present" optional print for next week.....
For those not familiar with cyanotypes, a few on topic (and pretty misaligned) attempts: ( I have some I like better, but are they scanned/uploaded? That would be NO







)
















And a tinted IR of the same shot just for ****s and giggles:








The Timob's chosen Kia:








Yeah, thank you Princess, I think I'll dig that Van **** mess out and do that next week. I will post up anything fun that results.


_Modified by punchbug at 4:31 AM 12-12-2008_


----------



## Studubbin (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*

My goodness, I can't keep up with this thread to save my life! And yes, I suppose you can call me Stewie; I personally found that particular bit in that episode to be quite hilarious.


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*

thanks for the ownage support.







even though it's mine... it's nice to see it's appreciated.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Studubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Studubbin* »_My goodness, I can't keep up with this thread to save my life! 

You should see it when it gets busy! Luckily, since Paul did the "purge" we've been at a much better pace. 10 pages a day was hard to deal with.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: (vwdaun)*

Goodmorning, I had a good day yesterday too, went from mandatory 10hr days back to 8s, I actually got home early enough to make dinner.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Studubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Studubbin* »_My goodness, I can't keep up with this thread to save my life! And yes, I suppose you can call me Stewie; I personally found that particular bit in that episode to be quite hilarious.









Why aren't you studying!?!







Oh, that's right, finals are done. See you tonight.


----------



## Studubbin (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Re: (bigtavo)*

Haha, very funny dad... ^








And why aren't you working?











_Modified by Studubbin at 7:38 AM 12-12-2008_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Studubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Studubbin* »_Haha, very funny dad... ^








And why aren't you working?









_Modified by Studubbin at 7:38 AM 12-12-2008_

Mind your own business!


----------



## Studubbin (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Mind your own business!









I'm getting worried that the '09 Cincy thread is going to turn into a family feud if we keep this up.
Oh, and see you tonight pops.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Studubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Studubbin* »_Haha, very funny dad... ^








And why aren't you working?









The internet: keeping people from doing what they need to do since 1969 (or whenever Al Gore invented it)


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Studubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Studubbin* »_I'm getting worried that the '09 Cincy thread is going to turn into a family feud if we keep this up.


Between you & your parents, plus the daily drama with Fraser / Princess_Pink... yeah, there's a whole-lotta family love goin' on here.








So why are you not driving home right now hmmmm?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_So why are you not driving home right now hmmmm?

Or is he?








Been hanging out around Roger, Stu?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Between you & your parents, plus the daily drama with Fraser / Princess_Pink... yeah, there's a whole-lotta family love goin' on here.









its a regular effing love fest in here


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Or is he?








Been hanging out around Roger, Stu?









hahahaha


----------



## Studubbin (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I'm actually leaving when my ride finishes her last final, I'm packed and ready to spread some holiday "cheer" to the people of Philly.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
You can keep that down south eh? I've lucked out and gone twice this week. Santa's sack is gonna be pretty empty around here as a result. 
And Princess, cyanotypes eh? I'm thinking I may do Van **** browns with my gang this semester. maybe I should fire that up as a "Christmas present" optional print for next week.....
For those not familiar with cyanotypes, a few on topic (and pretty misaligned) attempts: ( I have some I like better, but are they scanned/uploaded? That would be NO







)

Nice! The highschool I was at only had cyanotype materials... However, I exposed them to the concept of the Van D*** and she was so excited.... so i talked her through it and the teacher is going to try to do it... She said if she can't figure it out that at least next spring when I am student teaching the materials will be here and I can do them!


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Studubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Studubbin* »_
I'm getting worried that the '09 Cincy thread is going to turn into a family feud if we keep this up.
Oh, and see you tonight pops.









Well it will be a family feud as well as a couple feud between the DR and I


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Well it will be a family feud as well as a couple feud between the DR and I









EVERYONE BACK TO WORK. Stuart, wait till your mother gets home!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
EVERYONE BACK TO WORK. Stuart, wait till your mother gets home!

Actually, I'm done, it's time I head home.


----------



## Studubbin (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
Actually, I'm done, it's time I head home.









Awkward!








And there better be dinner on the table when I get home or there are going to be multiple repercussions that I don't want to have to dish out! 


_Modified by Studubbin at 2:07 PM 12-12-2008_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_

Yeah, thank you Princess, I think I'll dig that Van **** mess out and do that next week. I will post up anything fun that results.

_Modified by punchbug at 4:31 AM 12-12-2008_

OMG. The Vortex bleeped out D yk e!! THAT is TOO funny. I'd LOVE to see what else is on the bad words list. Anyway, we'll be doing nice brown prints using an archaic photographic technique on Monday...and the person for whom it is named shall remain nameless I guess.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
OMG. The Vortex bleeped out D yk e!! THAT is TOO funny. I'd LOVE to see what else is on the bad words list. Anyway, we'll be doing nice brown prints using an archaic photographic technique on Monday...and the person for whom it is named shall remain nameless I guess.
















thew vortex censors are funny. the mk5 kids got W*F*S*U banned because it stands for we fornicate excrament up


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Between you & your parents, plus the daily drama with Fraser / Princess_Pink... yeah, there's a whole-lotta family love goin' on here.









Be warned the username 'dholland_' is now taken on vwvortex.com. I'm sure he'll pipe in eventually


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (cholland_)*

Is the d for Dad?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Be warned the username 'dholland_' is now taken on vwvortex.com. I'm sure he'll pipe in eventually









Awesome!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*

Okay, on the home (read: idiot) front here... the boy and his friends are out on the roof, shingling. This would be the roof they uncovered a few weeks ago. Anyway, it seems that when you get off the roof fast due to snow, some things don't get taken care of. In this case, the nail bucket didn't get a lid on it. So after cooking up a very nice dinner, I was faced with a solid ice block full of nails. The second "batch" is baking as I type...my poor oven, it sometimes even gets used for food! I can only imagine how nice those shingles are gonna look!


_Modified by punchbug at 4:20 PM 12-12-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*

Where is everyone?


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Where is everyone?

I dont know.
Its dark and I hear laughter....


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Okay, on the home (read: idiot) front here... the boy and his friends are out on the roof, shingling. This would be the roof they uncovered a few weeks ago. Anyway, it seems that when you get off the roof fast due to snow, some things don't get taken care of. In this case, the nail bucket didn't get a lid on it. So after cooking up a very nice dinner, I was faced with a solid ice block full of nails. The second "batch" is baking as I type...my poor oven, it sometimes even gets used for food! I can only imagine how nice those shingles are gonna look!

_Modified by punchbug at **** PM 12-12-2008_

just remember to turn them 1/2 way through. make sure they are up to a consistent temperature throughout to avoid contamination


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Is the d for Dad?









Yes. And David.
Just got back from the Toronto motorcycle show... I think I'll stick with the vintage junk.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (cholland_)*

Easy blurry own:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Where is everyone?

Beer







in the Batcave night...making pictures of heaven.







I will post some tomorrow after they drip dry.









Disclaimer: Note I did NOT state that the pictures were heavenly, as, sadly, they are not.
Here ya go, pictures from heaven on earth. Please accept the crappy scans, who would think that a $50 all in one scanner/printer/mixmaster would be less than wonderful? Note that the angels have an aura captured by the lens:








Okay, in this one "she" is shining because she knows she's the chosen one. And that her older brother was broken. So she feels all superior like:








And one more, which is compositionally challenged ( what was I thinking?







) 








I only had 15 exposures of IR at Cincy, so that's about three pictures at the brackets I use. So this is it.




_Modified by punchbug at 11:10 AM 12-13-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Beer







in the Batcave night...making pictures of heaven.







I will post some tomorrow after they drip dry.








Disclaimer: Note I did NOT state that the pictures were heavenly, as, sadly, they are not.

there's a huge difference between the picture's subject and the picture's quality. I printed some 16x20 prints yesterday; pretty sick because we got the paper on the school's bill, and 1/2 the class didn't want to do it. I got like 5 good prints out of it


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (DrFraserCrane)*

Okay, riddle me this...Did Chris just get unowned on this page? Oh yeah. I owned. (I will attend to rule number one in the morning) And I hereby claim page 53 again. See if I have a hissy fit over it again eh?
And 16 X 20? Yep, that's big. So, inquiring minds and all...what subject got printed that big? I'd need a print that big for my fat cat...but where would I hang it?








Oh, and the beer of choice is Hockley Dark. I seem to favour stouts and porters and such rotgut in the darkroom, no idea why. This one's a dark ale. 


_Modified by punchbug at 8:36 PM 12-12-2008_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Where is everyone?

I haven't had a day off in quite a while and I've been tinkering on the '75 after work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Anyone have an 'unhacked' wiring system they'd like to donate?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Where is everyone?

I was at our EAA Chapter's 50th anniversary dinner. The founder of EAA, Paul Poberezny & his wife Audrey, were supposed to be in for the event, however he slipped on the ice a couple days ago and couldn't make it. (He's 87...) We did use my cell phone to conference him in for a few minutes though.
Oh, and Brad was inaugerated in as our new president. Should be an interesting two years.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
I haven't had a day off in quite a while and I've been tinkering on the '75 after work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Anyone have an 'unhacked' wiring system they'd like to donate?
















LOL, as if you'd find a working MkI harness in unhacked condition. So what have YOU been drinking, young lady? 
And I'd like to ammend that. "As if you'd find any sort of MkI harness in working condiiton". yep, MkI ownership is all about wiring. may as well replace it all, you know you want to








Nope, ammend THAT. "You know you'll end up doing it anyway". There. Better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
And 16 X 20? Yep, that's big. So, inquiring minds and all...what subject got printed that big? I'd need a print that big for my fat cat...but where would I hang it?









a shot of my kia, and a shot of my friends mk4 kia
this one is a crop of the image printed on 8x10 of when I printed the image at 11x14 (8x10 paper in the important area to get the exposure time for the 11x14)...theres a lots of the background, but its very poster-esq


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
LOL, as if you'd find a working MkI harness in unhacked condition. So what have YOU been drinking, young lady? 


*laughs* Yeah, still drinking Pacifico.
I do feel like tearing everything out and making my own wiring harness, just seems a lot easier and better than to sort out this mess







I got everything to work though! Even the fuel gauge!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Okay, riddle me this...Did Chris just get unowned on this page? 

Yes. I wonder who is responsible for that?


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Yes. I wonder who is responsible for that?









hahahah chris got denied....


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*

Lookee:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Yes. I wonder who is responsible for that?









Not me, I just posted and owned. Which suits me fine










_Modified by punchbug at 11:32 AM 12-13-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Here ya go, pictures from *heaven on earth*. Please accept the crappy scans, who would think that a $50 all in one scanner/printer/mixmaster would be less than wonderful? Note that the angels have an aura captured by the lens:


You are right, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif first week end of June is pretty much heaven on earth.









BTW, enjoy the ownage Cathy, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I was editing a post in the previous page, and I hit the delete button instead...







Chris, well suck it up boy.








For 50 bucks, you can't ask too much from a scanner I guess. I have one of these, they can be handy.
But have you seen the price of a pro scanner?








Anyhoo, yesterday I found some scanned prints here.
http://www.nycsubway.org/perl/show?8109
http://www.nycsubway.org/perl/show?4590


_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 2:30 PM 12-13-2008_


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

Anyhoo, yesterday I found some scanned prints here.
http://www.nycsubway.org/perl/show?8109
http://www.nycsubway.org/perl/show?4590

_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 2:30 PM 12-13-2008_

Great photography!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (wheeltowheel)*

Where is everyone?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Where is everyone?

x2


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

All I'm doing is surfing a few forums and watching House. How's that for an exciting Saturday night?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_All I'm doing is surfing a few forums and watching House. How's that for an exciting Saturday night?

I'm just sitting here waiting for people to post so I can reply. Talk about exciting.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_All I'm doing is surfing a few forums and watching House. How's that for an exciting Saturday night?

They cut off that kids hand!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
hahahah chris got denied....









Whatever.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_BTW, enjoy the ownage Cathy, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I was editing a post in the previous page, and I hit the delete button instead...







Chris, well suck it up boy.









No complaints from me.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Anyhoo, yesterday I found some scanned prints here.
http://www.nycsubway.org/perl/show?8109
http://www.nycsubway.org/perl/show?4590

Those are excellent. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

WOW, was it slow in here today.
Went and saw The Day The Earth Stood Still. Talk about Major League Suckage, the kid needed to be punched in the head, and that was in the first 5 min, and it went downhill from there.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Where is everyone?

Had a 'concert tour' at Fairfield mall. Had a rootbeer float at home. Wrote this post.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (wheeltowheel)*

And then from the looks of it, went to bed. Which I think I'm about to do as well.
*yawn*


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Where is everyone?

Today I was doing what you all know me to do best: that is correct, sleeping. I had a long day yesterday and slept in until about 3:00 this afternoon... it was awesome. 
It just occurred to me that Cincy 2009 might just be confusing and a sleep time for me mostly because if I stay in ireland for an extra study abroad experience... I will be coming back to the states June 3rd. Yes... I will be terribly jet-leagged at cincy but am working out details so I can come home earlier and not be so jet lagged.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*

Cincy Picture!








Tomorrow is winter-time 'garage clean out day'. That should be fun


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Today I was doing what you all know me to do best: that is correct, sleeping. I had a long day yesterday and slept in until about 3:00 this afternoon... it was awesome. 
It just occurred to me that Cincy 2009 might just be confusing and a sleep time for me mostly because if I stay in ireland for an extra study abroad experience... I will be coming back to the states June 3rd. Yes... I will be terribly jet-leagged at cincy but am working out details so I can come home earlier and not be so jet lagged.









The jet lag isn't that bad. When I went to England we slept until 4pm the next day. When we came back, it was fairly normal.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
The jet lag isn't that bad. When I went to England we slept until 4pm the next day. When we came back, it was fairly normal.

Good to know... I'm still going to try to get my 3-4 credits and leave like maybe the last day of may so I get into the states June 1st and have time to put my life back together after being away for 6 months!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
For 50 bucks, you can't ask too much from a scanner I guess. I have one of these, they can be handy.


I've got one of these for scanning 35mm prints and negs:








It's pretty good if you adjust the colours manually. Here's a (crappy) sample... from a 3200ISO neg:








I also have a cheap Canon flatbed for scanning photos, and medium format film. Same thing about the colours, but the lack of dust removal is frustrating. A sample of that:







:


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Cincy Picture!








Tomorrow is winter-time 'garage clean out day'. That should be fun









Uh-Oh! I see a non-scirocco in the back of the line.... at least its all the way in the back where it belongs! haha!


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_ 
For 50 bucks, you can't ask too much from a scanner I guess. I have one of these, they can be handy: 

I'm an epson scanner and printer kind of girl... I love them... but I got my printer scanner all in one for free when buying my laptop... it''s an HP







I refuse to scan with it haha


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*

I'M IN THE TRIPLE DIGITS FOR POSTING... WOO!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
I'm an epson scanner and printer kind of girl... I love them... but I got my printer scanner all in one for free when buying my laptop... it''s an HP







I refuse to scan with it haha

I don't have a scanner. And my printer is perpetually out of ink.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_I'M IN THE TRIPLE DIGITS FOR POSTING... WOO!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Again. Now all you have to do is hope Paul doesn't delete them again.








Only a little over 13000 posts to go to catch me.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_Uh-Oh! I see a non-scirocco in the back of the line.... at least its all the way in the back where it belongs! haha!
































Eh Princess Lea, watch what you say about my Kia, will ya?










_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
I've got one of these for scanning 35mm prints and negs:










Dang nice,








Can I send you some 35mm strips now?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_I'M IN THE TRIPLE DIGITS FOR POSTING... WOO!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









woot! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif



















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 1:09 AM 12-14-2008_


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Dang nice,








Can I send you some 35mm strips now?









It probably takes me about half an hour to scan one 36 exposure roll of 35mm film. I scanned *all* my parents old slides when I got it... it took me two weeks.
That being said, sure. Send me whatever you want and I'll be glad to scan them in full 12 megapixel res


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Where is everyone?

Moving and more moving...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
The jet lag isn't that bad. When I went to England we slept until 4pm the next day. When we came back, it was fairly normal.

I kind of agree with Chris. Coming back, I've never had any problem, going over a little. Every flight I've had was an overnight(probably they all are?) and beside sleeping as much as you can on the flight, which I imagine will be no problem for you, you need to stay up the rest of the day when you land. As in, don't go right to sleep, no naps, just make it through the day and the next day will be pretty good. By the day after that, everything should be normal.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
I kind of agree with Chris. Coming back, I've never had any problem, going over a little. Every flight I've had was an overnight(probably they all are?) and beside sleeping as much as you can on the flight, which I imagine will be no problem for you, you need to stay up the rest of the day when you land. As in, don't go right to sleep, no naps, just make it through the day and the next day will be pretty good. By the day after that, everything should be normal.

That was our problem, we couldn't sleep on the plane, we got there at about 9pm (not all the flights are overnight, ours left Baltimore at 7am, our coninection in NYC left at 9ish IIRC).


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I'm at work right now.








I'd rather be sleeping.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_I'M IN THE TRIPLE DIGITS FOR POSTING... WOO!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









ballin. no one cares


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Scirocco! Leave your troubles behind








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlkSih2VCrk


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

snowing here this AM


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Somebody needs to buy my wheelz and tirez. See my sig.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

'bout time to start making some German Potato salad for dinner this evening. We're having Spicy Beer Bratwurst, Weisswurst, and some other franks for those who don't like the more 'authentic' stuff.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Somebody needs to buy my wheelz and tirez. See my sig.


Interesting sales tactics Tim. Even more interesting shipping method.








Too bad I already have plenty of wheels.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

I just got home from work. My feet hurt.








Top Gear is downloading. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re:randomness*

So... late but oh well, a cyanotype negative image:








and of course.... a garage pic of the dr switching his HID's:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re:randomness (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_So... late but oh well, a cyanotype negative image:










Cool picture. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Are those cows?


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re:randomness (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Cool picture. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Are those cows?

Yes indeed... what I will potentially inherit one day














http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re:randomness (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Yes indeed... what I will potentially inherit one day














http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Could be worse. You could be without clothes or food. With cows, you'll have plenty of both.
They say if you're stuck in the desert with a dead camel you can cut it open and climb inside to keep warm overnight.








^Family Guy. For some reason I thought of that while typing this post.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Re:randomness (Princess_Pink)*

One of my orchestra groups got our first CD ever! It has 23 songs on it.
Here's one of the tunes. It was written by our conductor and it was recorded live in June of last year. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puOyIdGgR9Y


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re:randomness (wheeltowheel)*

^^Why does the violin have the chin rest on the wrong side?








Sounds pretty good btw. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 8:03 PM 12-14-2008_


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

It's a lefty violin. 
The violinist for 'The Cherryholmes' uses the same setup (we got to play as their backup orchestra at the Ohio bluegrass festival)


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Re:randomness (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
and of course.... a garage pic of the dr switching his HID's:


What is the story behind the 'Dr.' title?


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Where is everyone?
Here's another I uploaded. I like the tune better, but the [live] recording has some background noise. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPaX4pHynqI


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Moving and more moving...

Working and more working







No rest for the wicked...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_It's a lefty violin. 

I guess if I was a lefty I'd have known that.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re:randomness (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
What is the story behind the 'Dr.' title?









Ever see Cheers? Or Frasier?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re:randomness (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
What is the story behind the 'Dr.' title?









My name is Fraser, most people go 'omg like the tv show?' then people who meet me in passing usually introduce me to their friends as dr fraser crane, depending on the situation


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Re:randomness (DrFraserCrane)*

Weird. I posted in here yesterday and now the post is gone. Wonder what happened?
Brendan


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Re:randomness (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Weird. I posted in here yesterday and now the post is gone. Wonder what happened?

The server ate it?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re:randomness (vwdaun)*

om nom nom nom


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Re:randomness (DrFraserCrane)*

Goodmorning, it's flippin' cold out here this morning, -9 F, my soda started to freeze in my truck on the way in to work.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

damn, that's cold.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

For some reason, it is going to be 60 degrees F here today. I don't know how or why, but since I have Eagles tickets for MNF, it works to my benefit!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Re:randomness (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Goodmorning, it's flippin' cold out here this morning, -9 F, my soda started to freeze in my truck on the way in to work.

Sounds like fun!








It hasn't really snowed here yet. I miss the winter. I think I had enough heat this summer to last me several years.







I shoulda taken an A/C car on the trip!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

A/C is for wimps!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_For some reason, it is going to be 60 degrees F here today. I don't know how or why, but since I have Eagles tickets for MNF, it works to my benefit!









I have nothing against the Eagles, but Westbrook needs to have a bad game for fantasy reasons.








Although I do have like a 45 point lead.
Have fun at the game.








OWN!










_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 2:22 PM 12-15-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re:randomness (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
My name is Fraser, most people go 'omg like the tv show?' then people who meet me in passing usually introduce me to their friends as dr fraser crane, depending on the situation

The weird thing about that is that Frasier hasn't been on tv in a long time, and it doesn't seem like the kind of show that would have been popular with the youth of America.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re:randomness (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Weird. I posted in here yesterday and now the post is gone. Wonder what happened?
Brendan

I ate it. Sorry.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re:randomness (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Sounds like fun!








It hasn't really snowed here yet. I miss the winter.

I miss snow. It never really snows anymore. Like 3 years ago we had 1 good snow, and nothing worthwhile since.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_A/C is for wimps!

++


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Re:randomness (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I ate it. Sorry.









sometimes poasts tast good, amirite?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re:randomness (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
sometimes poasts tast good, amirite?

Totally. Especially with peanut butter. Mmmmmm......toasty. It has to be chunky peanut butter though.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

eh, I'm a fan of creamy


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Y'all just ain't right.


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

So is the weekend official? June 5-7? I want to get my cabin booked ASAP (pup friendly).


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Booha1)*

Just showed some Cincy rocco luv in the captial area forum.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Booha1)*

Well, I'm home, it's still cold, it was up to a whopping 1 F here around 3 pm supposed to be -15 overnight then a high of 8 tomorrow with snow, Oh Joy.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Booha1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Booha1* »_So is the weekend official? June 5-7? I want to get my cabin booked ASAP (pup friendly).

I've not heard anybody asking for a different weekend, so yeah, I'd say 5-7 is official.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I've not heard anybody asking for a different weekend, so yeah, I'd say 5-7 is official.

5-7 would be amazingly beastly for me.
two days after finals FTW! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I might be a tad loopy from studying so hard


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

That should work great for me!! Hopefully if I move I will be settled in by then for sure!


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

Ok. Its not set till Drew starts the count down.....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
5-7 would be amazingly beastly for me.
two days after finals FTW! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I might be a tad loopy from studying so hard









No worries, we all get a tad loopy when we get together, so how will we notice the difference?


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
No worries, we all get a tad loopy when we get together, so how will we notice the difference?









Cathy your the best at speaking the truth!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_ I might be a tad loopy from studying so hard









So loopy you keep your car unattended?








Pic stolen from Fraser.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_That should work great for me!! Hopefully if I move I will be settled in by then for sure!

You better be in a Scirocco Rhett.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Well, since it's slow around here, here's some pictures of the ridiculous driveway while the garage was being cleaned out yesterday:
























And the table I "constructed":








The Scirocco got cleaned out real good and tucked away in the corner of the driveway. Couldn't find indoor storage for this winter, so she'll have to freeze


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*

Chris can you post your night shots from cincy??







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
You better be in a Scirocco Rhett.









I'm not promising anything. that way I'm not jinxing myself.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_
I'm not promising anything. that way I'm not jinxing myself.

Dont promise anything, but get it done or i'll have to kick your butt


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_Chris can you post your night shots from cincy??







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

For you, Uncle Tony, anything. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*

Nice pics, Chris. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I've made it to the finals in my fantasy football league. I have a really good chance at winning the whole thing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I've not heard anybody asking for a different weekend, so yeah, I'd say 5-7 is official.

Great! I'll have to bug for time off again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

this evening fails


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_this evening fails

This evening is bitter cold and windy







I say it *fails* http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Good thing I'm indoors...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'm still at work :-\


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_I'm still at work :-\

Bah







Didn't you have like these few weeks off or something? I thought I remember seeing something...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

that's supposed to start tomorrow. I was helping the boss install a new stereo in his wifes mini-van before I head out, but I think I fried the 'body control module', shorted out a wire by accident. So we've been troubleshooting that, and I'm trying to fix some computer issues at the same time, and print some proofs for a client which were supposed to go out today as well. And on top of that, I was supposed to go pick up a shiny rock for my girlfriend, but since I was stuck here, I have to do that tomorrow :-\


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

What a bummer!







These new cars are just total garbage http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I sure hope you can pick up that rock tomorrow!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Special occasion?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

special rest-of-my-life


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Re:randomness (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
The weird thing about that is that Frasier hasn't been on tv in a long time, and it doesn't seem like the kind of show that would have been popular with the youth of America.

It was popular with the more intellectual youth so I don't see it being popular with very many youths. I'd hardly consider myself to have been much of a youth at the time, more of a.... hmm... a... actually I don't know what I'd say I was.


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Re:randomness (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Sounds like fun!








It hasn't really snowed here yet. I miss the winter. I think I had enough heat this summer to last me several years.







I shoulda taken an A/C car on the trip!









Strange, it snowed here last week.... well... I guess. Snowish. It melted fast, but HEY it snowed. And for New Mexico / El Paso that's a start.
SWEET, My first pwn of the thread!!! Time to celebrate!!!








Heh, heh.










_Modified by Rave Racer at 12:41 AM 12-16-2008_


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Morning y'all


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

Well, you know that the day is gonna go well when you need coffee to make the coffee. First pot perked through clear. Guess adding coffee is helpful


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_special rest-of-my-life









Oooooh nice. Good luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Well, you know that the day is gonna go well when you need coffee to make the coffee. First pot perked through clear. Guess adding coffee is helpful









Bwahahaha!! And here I thought you were a morning person.
Me? I'm probably going to try and stay warm indoors with the help of a couple orange furballs. (And the black & white one too.) Seems as though the really nasty cold Brad had for the last 4-5 days has made me its next victim. Fighting the good fight but.... slowly succumbing.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Bwahahaha!! And here I thought you were a morning person.
Me? I'm probably going to try and stay warm indoors with the help of a couple orange furballs. (And the black & white one too.) Seems as though the really nasty cold Brad had for the last 4-5 days has made me its next victim. Fighting the good fight but.... slowly succumbing.









Colds suck. What kind of alcohol do you use to make an orange furball?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*

Goodmorning, it's cold again -18 today.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Colds suck. What kind of alcohol do you use to make an orange furball? 










I too made it to the championship in my fantasy league. As did bigtavo. 
Another update: my spell checker automatically corrects the word bigtavo meaning I spend too much time posting on my phone while in the john.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*

That ladys and germs is TMI








_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_









I too made it to the championship in my fantasy league. As did bigtavo. 
Another update: my spell checker automatically corrects the word bigtavo meaning I spend too much time posting on my phone while in the john.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Colds suck. What kind of alcohol do you use to make an orange furball? 

Well first you start off with a little Mango Rum....


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_special rest-of-my-life









Wooo!! Congratulations!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_special rest-of-my-life









Congrats to you sir.








Just make sure you keep the dates of Cincy in mind while planning wedding stuff.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Bwahahaha!! And here I thought you were a morning person.
Me? I'm probably going to try and stay warm indoors with the help of a couple orange furballs. (And the black & white one too.) Seems as though the really nasty cold Brad had for the last 4-5 days has made me its next victim. Fighting the good fight but.... slowly succumbing.









I too have had a cold for a few days. They suck. Hope you feel better soon.
Drink an orange furball for me, will ya?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Just make sure you keep the dates of Cincy in mind while planning wedding stuff.









What would top a wedding at Cincy? Nothing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

HI
i havent posted in here for a while thought id hit this ish up.

sanding on the scirocco getting ready for paint.
need to find a set of euro bumpers and ill have everything i need.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
What would top a wedding at Cincy? Nothing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That would be pretty cool. But I was meaning don't schedule the wedding for Cincy weekend then post up saying "Oh, I can't make it."


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (upoo2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upoo2* »_
sanding on the scirocco getting ready for paint.
need to find a set of euro bumpers and ill have everything i need.

Pictures! You know we crave them


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (upoo2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upoo2* »_
need to find a set of euro bumpers and ill have everything i need.

I could use some euro bumps as well


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
I could use some euro bumps as well

Me three x2.
Where is everybody?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Where is everybody?

Mostly laying on the couch hacking up a lung and wishing my head didn't hurt.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Sucks daun








We might have a snow day tomorrow, so I need a good excuse to go screw around at the airport and/or my favorite parking lot.


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Looks like Raul left his login info on my computer! MUHAHAHAAHA THE FUN I COULD HAVE!!!








--TheTimob


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (raulito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raulito* »_Looks like Raul left his login info on my computer! MUHAHAHAAHA THE FUN I COULD HAVE!!!








--TheTimob

If it weren't for you, he'd have no posts at all.








Muahahahaaa!!!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (raulito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raulito* »_Looks like Raul left his login info on my computer! MUHAHAHAAHA THE FUN I COULD HAVE!!!








--TheTimob

think of the fun you could have...like maybe telling him to get his ass to come out of the shadows


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Sucks daun








We might have a snow day tomorrow, so I need a good excuse to go screw around at the airport and/or my favorite parking lot. 

LOL, I just got back from screwing around at the airport, well, actually not so close to it/ well above it. Daun, you would NOT have loved it with clogged sinuses. AND it was COLD. Like maybe -10C? 
I'd LOVE a snow day. No make that three. I'm not greedy.
On a less cheerful note, I just found out that my 37 year nephew passed away. Funeral's Saturday, he leaves a wife and two young children. So sudden (I'm guessing a heart attack), and so close to Christmas...I feel terrible for his widow. 
Anyhow, I'm feeling guilty, since my son is out hammering in shingles. I may go join him if I can find enough warm clothing.


----------



## sciroccocindy (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_









I too made it to the championship in my fantasy league. As did bigtavo. 
Another update: my spell checker automatically corrects the word bigtavo meaning I spend too much time posting on my phone while in the john.









Errrr...remind me to NEVER borrow your phone.


----------



## sciroccocindy (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Cathy, just got to this part...so very sorry about your nephew and his young family. That is terrible news. Kind thoughts and prayers your way friend.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (sciroccocindy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccocindy* »_Cathy, Kind thoughts and prayers your way friend. 

x2


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (raulito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raulito* »_Looks like Raul left his login info on my computer! MUHAHAHAAHA THE FUN I COULD HAVE!!!








--TheTimob


Tell him to get his own ass on here... where has he been???


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_

Tell him to get his own ass on here... where has he been??? 

Cooking probably.








Mmmmmmm, Raul food. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Cooking probably.








Mmmmmmm, Raul food. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Not an excuse unless he is cooking food for me to eat...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Not an excuse unless he is cooking food for me to eat...

Why bother? You'd be asleep by the time it was ready.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Why bother? You'd be asleep by the time it was ready.

funny thing is, she wakes up for food then goes right back to sleep like nothing happened


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
funny thing is, she wakes up for food then goes right back to sleep like nothing happened

How strange. I do the same thing for sex


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_
How strange. I do the same thing for sex

i'll be in new mexico the week after christmas. anything vw related going on? 
and again...own.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_









Hot. But your car isn't that low. And no dual exhaust.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Hot. But your car isn't that low. And no dual exhaust.

so the things that make the picture hot are not on rob's car is what you are getting at


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Hot. But your car isn't that low. And no dual exhaust.

it's not exact, but then again I didn't do it, nor did I pay the guy. lol... 
so.... suggggit beard boy.


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
i'll be in new mexico the week after christmas. anything vw related going on? 


nope. Nothing worthwhile has gone on here since they tested the A bomb. If you ask me, they didn't finish. On the other hand, if you're going to be in the South/Central part of the state, there's the base and the missile range and the wife and I could show you around. Albuquerque is about 3 hours away, El Paso, TX is about 1.5. If it's for work, then I'm guessing you'll be either in Albuquerque or Sante Fe. There is a great wrecker in the south of ABQ though. I'll have to look up his info, strangely a VW enthusiast in an area devoid of VW life. I can't wait to move, can you tell?
Correction, Timob was here this past summer so that was an event, and Transformers 1 and 2 did some filming here. They're in talks with the base to do #3 sometime, hopefully, after I'm gone.


_Modified by Rave Racer at 7:00 PM 12-16-2008_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_
nope. Nothing worthwhile has gone on here since they tested the A bomb. If you ask me, they didn't finish. On the other hand, if you're going to be in the South/Central part of the state, there's the base and the missile range and the wife and I could show you around. Albuquerque is about 3 hours away, El Paso, TX is about 1.5. If it's for work, then I'm guessing you'll be either in Albuquerque or Sante Fe. There is a great wrecker in the south of ABQ though. I'll have to look up his info, strangely a VW enthusiast in an area devoid of VW life. I can't wait to move, can you tell?
Correction, Timob was here this past summer so that was an event, and Transformers 1 and 2 did some filming here. They're in talks with the base to do #3 sometime, hopefully, after I'm gone.

_Modified by Rave Racer at 6:55 PM 12-16-2008_

haha... I was actually born/raised in Abq. Lived there for 16 years. I've got plenty of family to visit, but heard of a small vw group around town. 
No biggie, just saw you was from NM. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
haha... I was actually born/raised in Abq. Lived there for 16 years. I've got plenty of family to visit, but heard of a small vw group around town. 
No biggie, just saw you was from NM. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Oddly, being half Canadian I have family there also and may be up there to visit. Not sure what my schedule is like yet for the job as they're still inducting me into their workforce and thusly sending me texts via courier daily.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
funny thing is, she wakes up for food then goes right back to sleep like nothing happened

This is a true statement... I go into a food coma...


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
so the things that make the picture hot are not on rob's car is what you are getting at

In summary: Rob's car is not hot


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
so the things that make the picture hot are not on rob's car is what you are getting at

Pretty much, yeah.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
it's not exact, but then again I didn't do it, nor did I pay the guy. lol... 
so.... suggggit beard boy. 

Beard? What beard?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*

Quote, originally posted by DrFraserCrane » 
funny thing is, she wakes up for food then goes right back to sleep like nothing happened


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_
How strange. I do the same thing for sex

Sex. Helping people fall asleep since 1988.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_

Sex. Helping people fall asleep since 1988.

what happened before 1988? tell us, tell us


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
what happened before 1988? tell us, tell us

People got **** done.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
People got **** done.

I'm certainly glad I now know what people did before 1988.... that was the year I was born... I always wondered what happened before then....
this conversation is getting pointless... new topic... I found a "pink tool set" tonight


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_I found a "pink tool set" tonight









I don't think you use those on cars though...


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I don't think you use those on cars though...









yes well there was a pink tool box kit and a pink car kit... it had pink jumper cables and other car materials.... I just like it because its pink


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
yes well there was a pink tool box kit and a pink car kit... it had pink jumper cables and other car materials.... I just like it because its pink









Put a little more thought into what I said. I don't think you got it.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Put a little more thought into what I said. I don't think you got it.

I got it. lol'd a little bit


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*

I guess the princess' mind isn't dirty like mine is.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Put a little more thought into what I said. I don't think you got it.

Bwahahaha!!!
Princess, why are you telling everyone what you're getting Fraser for Christmas? Don't you know he reads these boards too??


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Bwahahaha!!!
Princess, why are you telling everyone what you're getting Fraser for Christmas? Don't you know he reads these boards too??









she didnt buy it. she just laughed at it


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
she didnt buy it. she just laughed at it

Thank goodness for that. I'd hope that if I tried to use "MY" pink tools on my 'Roc, that he'd (yah he's a he) kick me in the pink.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (raulito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raulito* »_Looks like Raul left his login info on my computer! MUHAHAHAAHA THE FUN I COULD HAVE!!!








--TheTimob

At bare MINIMUM, change his signature. Like I did to RoccoJulie. Repeatedly.








And FWIW, I am now back down OFF the roof, so there are no additional roof related Scirocco owner injuries to report. Okay, I broke a nail. And considering that it was dark and snowing, and that I'm not exactly nimble, that could have been the case. And I don't care about your opinions of the ownage, MrLee's car is HOT. You just have to hear it to know THAT, sillies...








Oh, and I now have a BEAUTIFUL picture of a Christmas tree, hand coloured by my Biology class, taped up on the wall where the tree should be. My men are still = fail.







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*

I hope you have place to put Christmas cards


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I guess the princess' mind isn't dirty like mine is.









no it isnt.... i'm a nice little angel I would never be perverted in any way.... duh...


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_
Thank goodness for that. I'd hope that if I tried to use "MY" pink tools on my 'Roc, that he'd (yah he's a he) kick me in the pink.

FRASER PAY ATTENTION... CARS CAN TOO BE BOYS!!!!! why won't you let the scirocco be a boy!?!?!?!?!?!?!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
FRASER PAY ATTENTION... CARS CAN TOO BE BOYS!!!!! why won't you let the scirocco be a boy!?!?!?!?!?!?!!









Oh I dunno, maybe because it has pink wheels?


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Oh I dunno, maybe because it has pink wheels?









Note to Chris: Men who are confident and secure in their masculinity wear pink. Clearly you lack those two traits. Fraser's scirocco does not. Therefore, it can be a boy. K. Thanks.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (Princess_Pink)*

Bed time for the Princess.... I need my sleep... driving to Annapolis in the morning...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Somewhat cincy related:

Posting from Midway Service Plaza, where the east coast convoy meets and drives out...








Muahahahahhahahahahahahaahahahaahahahaahahahahah!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
People got **** done.

Well they are still getting **** done, but now **** = people. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Wow, I could have ice-skated to work today. Literally.
Is it June yet?
Brendan


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

im in ur state, payin ur turnpike tollz


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Goodmorning, not quite so cold today, stopped snowing, for now, people still driving like idiots, over 3 hrs to get home last night, it's 46 mi from my front door to work, almost 2 hrs to get in this morning, normal day 45 min to 1 hr.
Have a safe trip Timob.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
FRASER PAY ATTENTION... CARS CAN TOO BE BOYS!!!!! why won't you let the scirocco be a boy!?!?!?!?!?!?!!









um, no. k, thnx, bye.

_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Somewhat cincy related:

Posting from Midway Service Plaza, where the east coast convoy meets and drives out...


where are you going now? keep your hands inside the vehicle at all times while it is in motion
ownage picture


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

Right hand waiving at you, left hand working the laptop, tuning MS and posting while driving, Steering the car with his knee. Timbo is an Ace driver with lots of miles under his belt. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Dude,








_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_im in ur state, payin ur turnpike tollz


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Neptuno)*

Going to be in Austin, TX for Christmas. We have plane tickets, but thinking of driving instead. Should we do it? Hmmmmm....


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Going to be in Austin, TX for Christmas. We have plane tickets, but thinking of driving instead. Should we do it? Hmmmmm.... 

At least the weather will only get better as you head south...how expensive were those tickets and can you get your money back?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*

TheTimob ALWAYS drives! even when flying is cheaper!!
(65mph post FTW)


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*



DrFraserCrane said:


> um, no. k, thnx, bye.
> QUOTE]
> Um Excuse me...Drop the attitude... it's not very nice. Anyhow go study for your exam mister


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Um Excuse me...Drop the attitude... it's not very nice. Anyhow go study for your exam mister









attitude is a 2 way street princess








you also need to update your location


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
At least the weather will only get better as you head south...how expensive were those tickets and can you get your money back?

Well, we can't get the cash back, but I could use them to fly to the PNW to buy a Mk1...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Well, we can't get the cash back, but I could use them to fly to the PNW to buy a Mk1...









So, remind me what the question was again?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Speaking of flying... tentative deal struck:
























1957 H-35 Bonanza. Fairly stock except for the updated panel. (At least it was done tastefully.) Now this means a trip to Mobile AL in January.... hopefully it will check out as well in person and we'll fly it home.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Well, we can't get the cash back, but I could use them to fly to the PNW to buy Chris a Mk1...









Fixed.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Speaking of flying... tentative deal struck:

1957 H-35 Bonanza. Fairly stock except for the updated panel. (At least it was done tastefully.) Now this means a trip to Mobile AL in January.... hopefully it will check out as well in person and we'll fly it home.

Nice, but I can't imagine you'd be into that colour scheme, a nice olive coat of paint would fix that right up








Seriously, that's awesome. Hope it pans out, and 1957 was a very good year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
attitude is a 2 way street princess








you also need to update your location

Do you want a ride ot the airport? dO YOU WANT A RIDE PICKED UP FROM THE AIRPORT??????? thats what I thought...


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Nice, but I can't imagine you'd be into that colour scheme, a nice olive coat of paint would fix that right up









Nooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
The colors are pretty similar to what I want to paint the 172 one day.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Muahahahaha...anyway Hi everyone!! And Merry early Christmas!!!







You guys are the best.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Nice find Daun, good luck on the purchase.
Merry Christmas Konomi


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Muahahahaha...anyway Hi everyone!! And Merry early Christmas!!!







You guys are the best.









Merry Christmas to you too.








Don't be a stranger, y'hear?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Do you want a ride ot the airport? dO YOU WANT A RIDE PICKED UP FROM THE AIRPORT??????? thats what I thought...









I'm sure I could employ the services of other women


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
I'm sure I could employ the services of other women


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Almost had bad, non-scirocco news this morning. I almost lost the truck to some black ice @ 60+MPH. But I somehow saved it!! Luckily, the Scirocco and Golf are safely stored in a LOCKED unit!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*

Alright everyone, it's time for a *POP QUIZ!
*
Consider the reaction
PCl3(l) --> PCl3(g)
at 298 K. 
If (delta)H◦ is 32.5 kJ/mol, (delta)S◦ is
93.3 J/K mol, and (delta)G◦ is 4.7 kJ/mol, what
would be the boiling point of PCl3 at one
atmosphere?
1. 348 K
2. 50.4 K
3. 187 K
4. 438 K
5. 369 K
6. 19.9 K
7. 153 K
8. 596 K
9. 298 K
10. 200 K


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Alright everyone, it's time for a *POP QUIZ!
*
Consider the reaction
PCl3(l) --> PCl3(g)
at 298 K. 
If (delta)H◦ is 32.5 kJ/mol, (delta)S◦ is
93.3 J/K mol, and (delta)G◦ is 4.7 kJ/mol, what
would be the boiling point of PCl3 at one
atmosphere?
1. 348 K
2. 50.4 K
3. 187 K
4. 438 K
5. 369 K
6. 19.9 K
7. 153 K
8. 596 K
9. 298 K
10. 200 K










Uh........what?








6. What is the speed of Cathy's internet, Alex.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Alright everyone, it's time for a *POP QUIZ!
*


funny thing is, most of us are done high school








lol @ chris's comment


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
So, remind me what the question was again?









If we should drive to Austin, TX and cash in the plane tickets for a trip to the PNW for a Mk1 Scirocco
or
Just fly to Austin, dammit.








Oh, and congrats to Daun on the possible plane! Christmas comes early!
Someone tell me where the Timob is driving to?


----------



## Studubbin (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Alright everyone, it's time for a *POP QUIZ!
*
Consider the reaction
PCl3(l) --> PCl3(g)
at 298 K. 
If (delta)H◦ is 32.5 kJ/mol, (delta)S◦ is
93.3 J/K mol, and (delta)G◦ is 4.7 kJ/mol, what
would be the boiling point of PCl3 at one
atmosphere?
1. 348 K
2. 50.4 K
3. 187 K
4. 438 K
5. 369 K
6. 19.9 K
7. 153 K
8. 596 K
9. 298 K
10. 200 K



Repeat the question when I take Chemistry 110 next semester.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
funny thing is, most of us are done high school








lol @ chris's comment

I don't even know what any of that stuff is. Whatever it is, it must have been in a class I didn't take. I took Principles of Technology (simplified physics) instead of chemistry in high school.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
If we should drive to Austin, TX and cash in the plane tickets for a trip to the PNW for a Mk1 Scirocco


win.

_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Someone tell me where the Timob is driving to?
























I asked that earlier, the world may never know


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

I dunno, what all that number mumbo, jumbo is, but I do know I finally have a few more pics of my roc on the net.
heres one:


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I don't even know what any of that stuff is. Whatever it is, it must have been in a class I didn't take. I took Principles of Technology (simplified physics) instead of chemistry in high school.

Translation?
Using the chemical reaction
Phosphorus trichloride(l) --> Phosphorus trichloride(g) *(goes from liquid to gas)
at 298 K. *(temperature)
If change in *heat *is 32.5 killajewels per mole AND change in *G* is 4.7 killajewels per mole, what would be the boiling point of Phosphorus trichloride at 1 atmospher (standard pressure)


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*

Although I'm not sure what wheels I'll be rolling on in the spring. The sebrings found their way back onto the golf with new larger rubber. Which will be well abused once the snow is gone again.
Anyone know of a good performance 13 or 14" tire that fits our cars, and is reasonably priced (<$45/tire)?? I'm willing to go wider with them too!! I have at least 3 sets of wheels for my choosing.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*

Chemistry was always only mildly amusing to me. I much preferred physics. 
Statics was easy; dynamics was not as fun.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_I asked that earlier, the world may never know

I think MN. I've read some posts insinuating as much from Nakatu and Konomi.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_
Anyone know of a good performance 13 or 14" tire that fits our cars, and is reasonably priced (<$45/tire)?? I'm willing to go wider with them too!! I have at least 3 sets of wheels for my choosing.

if you want super sticky, and dont mind buring them up in about 10k Falken Azenies are awesome. I had 195/60/14's on my bottlecaps, grip for days, about 60 a tire though








edgeracing.com, tireseasy.com, and of course tirerack.com would be places to look, with tirerack offering reviews I would trust


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
I think MN. I've read some posts insinuating as much from Nakatu and Konomi.

Well I refuse to confirm or deny, but he has mentioned stopping by here at some point on his trip.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
I'm sure I could employ the services of other women

Not one that loves the scirocco the way I do








edited for ownage:











_Modified by Princess_Pink at 8:19 PM 12-17-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
Translation?
Using the chemical reaction
Phosphorus trichloride(l) --> Phosphorus trichloride(g) *(goes from liquid to gas)
at 298 K. *(temperature)
If change in *heat *is 32.5 killajewels per mole AND change in *G* is 4.7 killajewels per mole, what would be the boiling point of Phosphorus trichloride at 1 atmospher (standard pressure)


that didnt help at all


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Chemistry was always only mildly amusing to me. I much preferred physics. 
Statics was easy; dynamics was not as fun. 

I remember in physics class we went up on a catwalk above the stage in the auditorium and got to drop 2 items of our choosing off, measuring the elapsed time of their descent to calculate their speed.







One of my items was a brake pad.
We also went outside with the school cop and played with his radar gun. Also fun.
In a way I kinda miss high school. Which is really weird considering I hated high school when I was going.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
if you want super sticky, and dont mind buring them up in about 10k Falken Azenies are awesome. I had 195/60/14's on my bottlecaps, grip for days, about 60 a tire though








edgeracing.com, tireseasy.com, and of course tirerack.com would be places to look, with tirerack offering reviews I would trust

Yeah, I've heard good things about them and drove my buddy's golf that had them. But $60+ a tire is going to be way too much of a hit for a person that might be moving states around the same time it will need tires. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif (although http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for where i'm moving, unfortunately not OH, though)


_Modified by Rocco_crossing at 10:32 PM 12-17-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
I think MN. I've read some posts insinuating as much from Nakatu and Konomi.

He's on a cookie run.








Speaking of which, I just finished off some awesome chocolate chip cookies myself, made by my Mom. Mom cookies are the best. Sorry Cindy and Konomi.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
that didnt help at all

I know, right?
What do think we are, kid? Smart?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Not one that loves the scirocco the way I do










That's what they all say.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_
Yeah, I've heard good things about them and drove my buddy's golf that had them. But $60+ a tire is going to be way too much of a hit for a person that might be moving states around the same time it will need tires. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif (although http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for where i'm moving, unfortunately not OH, though)

Where ya headed? Warmer climes?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_We have plane tickets, but thinking of driving instead. Should we do it? Hmmmmm.... 

I'm also planning a little roadtrip. Although I'm not allowed to tell you where


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
I'm also planning a little roadtrip. Although I'm not allowed to tell you where

















What are you up to now?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_








What are you up to now?

world domination, corruption, lewd films. the usual


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Well, we can't get the cash back, but I could use them to fly to the PNW to buy a Mk1...









I'm perfectly willing to buy one and bring it to Cincy 2009 to sell. Of course someone else will be following me in one of my other Scirocco's to drive me home 








Any interest? hehe.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Muahahahaha...anyway Hi everyone!! And Merry early Christmas!!!







You guys are the best.









Merry Christmas to you and yours!! Glad to see you stopped by!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
world domination, corruption, lewd films. the usual

Unpossible. He's Canadian. (except for the lewd films, those are for real).
(Seriously though, if there are lewd films, send them to me







)


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Where ya headed? Warmer climes?

LOL, even though I HATE cold I like snow. So, no. I'm headed to more of a metropolis. I will be more willing to share details once things are a little more set. But I'll give you a clue...
when people refer to this area the term "twin" comes up A LOT!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*

^^^ Lame referal I know


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

So, yes. TheTimob is in Minnesota now. Posting from Konomi and Nataku's couch, next to their FAKE FAKE christmas tree!
















The drive was a tough one, the longest I've ever done straight through. I started at 3:30 AM, and got here at around 11pm local time (12AM ET)
Time for sleep. Merry christmas, it's friggin cold. how did they ever convince me that trip to Minnesota in the middle of winter was a good idea?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Technically Tim, winter doesn't begin until the 21st.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Merry Christmas Timbo!!! now go get some sleep!!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*

chris are we the only 2 on here right now?


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
That's what they all say.

















Yes well i'm not just anyone... I'm a princess... and you remember that mister!
On more exciting news... got my apartment assignments for studying abroad in dublin... looked up a girl who i think will be in my apartment... seems nice... i'm getting psyched for it all


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_chris are we the only 2 on here right now?

Still here...
At the Timob : Glad to see you made it safe and sound!!
Now get some sleep and please don't overdo the driving!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_chris are we the only 2 on here right now?

Apparently not.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Unpossible. He's Canadian. (except for the lewd films, those are for real).
(Seriously though, if there are lewd films, send them to me







)


I am not at liberty to say.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Yes well i'm not just anyone... I'm a princess... and you remember that mister!
On more exciting news... got my apartment assignments for studying abroad in dublin... looked up a girl who i think will be in my apartment... seems nice... i'm getting psyched for it all
















Nobody is above the law.
And PICS!!!!!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*



Princess_Pink
On more exciting news... got my apartment assignments for studying abroad in dublin... looked up a girl who i think will be in my apartment... seems nice... i'm getting psyched for it all
[IMG said:


> http://www.vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/grinsanta.gif[/IMG]


Cool!! Congrats! You're going to love it there!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Nobody is above the law.
And PICS!!!!!









Chris, I'm not sure she's 18 yet. Oh wait, she might be...
<<<<


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*

can ya'll tell that I've got WAY too much energy tonight and its getting late?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_
Chris, I'm not sure she's 18 yet. Oh wait, she might be...
<<<<









I'm assuming that she is, since they're in college and all.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

yeah, i forgot that at first...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I'm assuming that she is, since they're in college and all.

I was 17 in my first year of college


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*

Decided it was time for a nitecap...








Thats actually the tour bus for a band that is local to me called the NADAS. Cool band and sponsored by the Best Overall International Whiskey!!







me like it!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Oh, and the LCDash actually displayed -2 F for Air Temp at one point in WI


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

GO TO BED TIMBO!
then tom bring your flyers down to me!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Nooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
The colors are pretty similar to what I want to paint the 172 one day.

You missed the Canadian sarcasm then , didja?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_








Uh........what?








6. What is the speed of Cathy's internet, Alex.









My internet does ot use big numbers like that, you should know that. 20.6 FTL http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Okay, so I read too fast and Chris decided to call me on it. No matter, my internet situation is still annoying as hell, and thank you for reminding me. But I will now edit my post to include a picture which is required SINCE I OWNED. So take THAT!! This is festive:









_Modified by punchbug at 1:50 PM 12-18-2008_


_Modified by punchbug at 1:53 PM 12-18-2008_


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Alright everyone, it's time for a *POP QUIZ!
*
Consider the reaction
PCl3(l) --> PCl3(g)
at 298 K. 
If (delta)H◦ is 32.5 kJ/mol, (delta)S◦ is
93.3 J/K mol, and (delta)G◦ is 4.7 kJ/mol, what
would be the boiling point of PCl3 at one
atmosphere?
1. 348 K
2. 50.4 K
3. 187 K
4. 438 K
5. 369 K
6. 19.9 K
7. 153 K
8. 596 K
9. 298 K
10. 200 K


My answer is 1. 348 K
Brendan


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Nobody is above the law.
And PICS!!!!!









Chris stop being a creeper... get on facebook if you want to see pictures of my trip when I get there... gosh.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
You missed the Canadian sarcasm then , didja?









Oh no, I *knew* you were joking. Ugh. The 1970s were not kind to some airplanes.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
My internet does ot use big numbers like that, you should know that. 20.6 FTL http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Which is why I said 19.9k








Read before posting Cathy.

















_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 10:37 AM 12-18-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Chris stop being a creeper... get on facebook if you want to see pictures of my trip when I get there... gosh.









I was a born creep.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Goodmorning, Timob, welcome to the Frozen North.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Chris stop being a creeper... get on facebook if you want to see pictures of my trip when I get there... gosh.









facebook?








Lame.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

I just accidentally posted as my coworker. Twice.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Goodmorning, Timob, welcome to the Frozen North.










Why thank you! I was surprised my car started so easily this morning!







It wasn't bad at all!









Oh, IT IS COLD!


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_Although I'm not sure what wheels I'll be rolling on in the spring. The sebrings found their way back onto the golf with new larger rubber. Which will be well abused once the snow is gone again.
Anyone know of a good performance 13 or 14" tire that fits our cars, and is reasonably priced (<$45/tire)?? I'm willing to go wider with them too!! I have at least 3 sets of wheels for my choosing.


i run Sumitomo HTR 200 185/60R13 and i love 'em, the tread life is insane! tirerack has them for $41 right now. they are catagorized as "High Performance Summer." definitely wouldn't take them in the snow.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
facebook?








Lame.

I agree completely... but that doesn't mean I'm not still hopelessly addicted.








So... umm... who wants to be facebook friends?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
I was surprised my car started so easily this morning!







It wasn't bad at all!









Oh, IT IS COLD!









Actually it's warmed up since Monday, it was -18 it was only -2 this morning.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Which is why I said 19.9k








Read before posting Cathy.
















_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 10:37 AM 12-18-2008_

Come live here, and tell me if you read anything well in the mass confusion that is my life. Yeah, I noticed that small number after I posted. I first scanned it and registered that all of the numbers were too big. Then I saw that one on second reading. And I opted not to use another five minutes of my morning to correct it. So sue me. 
And it's festivus around here. Still no tree, still no concern for the fact that there should be one, and it's Snowmageddon coming soon. I'm gonna dig out the Light Brite and make a tree design. Pretty sure I can light it up with a couple of tea lights when the power goes out.










_Modified by punchbug at 1:55 PM 12-18-2008_


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
My answer is 1. 348 K
Brendan

Congrats! 
I love thermochem. 
For all of you in confusion, all you have to do is divide the S value by the H value. 
* 38.56/.1097= 351.5* and that is all you have to do


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
I agree completely... but that doesn't mean I'm not still hopelessly addicted.








So... umm... who wants to be facebook friends?

Ummm yeah, not so much.








I avoid the stupidity that is sites like facebook and myspace. I have a myspace under a fake name, with no friends, no pictures, no nothing. It's just there so I can be a total creeper and look at people's pictures.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Come live here, and tell me if you read anything well in the mass confusion that is my life. Yeah, I noticed that small number after I posted. I first scanned it and registered that all of the numbers were too big. Then I saw that one on second reading. And I opted not to use another five minutes of my morning to correct it. So sue me. 
And it's festivus around here. Still no tree, still no concern for the fact that there should be one, and it's Snowmageddon coming soon. I'm gonna dig out the Light Brite and make a tree design. Pretty sure I can light it up with a couple of tea lights when the power goes out.









Tell your menfolk that you expect---no, demand a festivus tree by sundown, or else!!
And, snowmageddon sounds like the kind of event that has radio commercials with a dude yelling "SUNDAY! SUNDAY! SUNDAY!!"


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
It's just there so I can be a total creeper and look at people's pictures.









that's why I click on the friendly little box entitled 'privacy settings'


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Tell your menfolk that you expect---no, demand a festivus tree by sundown, or else!!
And, snowmageddon sounds like the kind of event that has radio commercials with a dude yelling "SUNDAY! SUNDAY! SUNDAY!!"









No no no. Festivius has a pole, Christmas has a tree. And I made it VERY clear that I wanted a tree, and that it was MEN's work. They may be confused because I seldom draw THAT line. But, no, I have been MORE than clear about my expectations. 
And the pole is there, it's the mast of the old Sea Snark, which was the first sailboat that Adam killed. Hull split clean in half. I just have to go get it out of the rafters. Wouldn't be the first time it's been erected in disgust.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Wouldn't be the first time it's been erected in disgust.

That's what he said.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Hangin' out da window @ Cincy!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Another new one


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

I got a new toy, it makes this kind of stuff


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
I agree completely... but that doesn't mean I'm not still hopelessly addicted.








So... umm... who wants to be facebook friends?

Haha I love facebook but yeah i know.. it's pathetic.. you can be my friend... search Meghan Foy in the Baltimore network


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_I got a new toy, it makes this kind of stuff









This is the best new toy everrrrrr..... I like making stickers and such.. he even made me a princess_pink one


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

I'm making my Mobius chains and Schrödinger's Box for Agnostica myself.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Haha I love facebook but yeah i know.. it's pathetic.. you can be my friend... search Meghan Foy in the Baltimore network









I'm on too. Look up Robert Peterson in the Dayton network


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_I got a new toy, it makes this kind of stuff









That's awesome! 
Are you selling any? I don't have a single sticker on my car


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Haha I love facebook but yeah i know.. it's pathetic.. you can be my friend... search Meghan Foy in the Baltimore network









Well my friends count on FB pretty much just doubled.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (matt.e.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matt.e.* »_

i run Sumitomo HTR 200 185/60R13 and i love 'em, the tread life is insane! tirerack has them for $41 right now. they are catagorized as "High Performance Summer." definitely wouldn't take them in the snow.










Take it from someone who's tried...those HTR 200's even brand new are useless in even an inch of snow http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Good thing back then I still had a big Suburban to pull stuff out with...I should've known when Tire Rack called me up and asked "You want those shipped to Maine??? You sure??"
But as far as ride comfort and fuel economy goes, they rock!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I avoid the stupidity that is sites like facebook and myspace. I have a myspace under a fake name, with no friends, no pictures, no nothing. It's just there so I can be a total creeper and look at people's pictures.

X2 No facebook or myspace here, you want to see me? Come to a Scirocco event http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
X2 No facebook or myspace here, you want to see me? Come to a Scirocco event http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I bet I have made more internet friends through the Scirocco forum than most people make on myspace or whatever, and a lot of the internet friends have become real life friends.
Sciroccos>myspace. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I bet I have made more internet friends through the Scirocco forum than most people make on myspace or whatever, and a lot of the internet friends have become real life friends.
Sciroccos>myspace. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Amen to that. I often tell my non-Scirocco friends that it's thanks to my car that I'm social and know people across the US and parts of Canada.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
Congrats! 
I love thermochem. 
For all of you in confusion, all you have to do is divide the S value by the H value. 
* 38.56/.1097= 351.5* and that is all you have to do










Schweet. What do I win?
Brendan


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Amen to that. I often tell my non-Scirocco friends that it's thanks to my car that I'm social and know people across the US and parts of Canada.

I used to myspace quite a bit, but I have not logged on since the weekend after my wedding to update my relationship status.








Brendan


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Amen to that. I often tell my non-Scirocco friends that it's thanks to my car that I'm social and know people across the US and parts of Canada.

Totally. A friend of mine thinks Scirocco people are weird. He's not entirely wrong, we are. But mostly in a good way.
Own!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_

Schweet. What do I win?
Brendan

E-cookie?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_...


....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I bet I have made more internet friends through the Scirocco forum than most people make on myspace or whatever, and a lot of the internet friends have become real life friends.
Sciroccos>myspace. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

+ eleventy-billion. I have met SO many good friends thanks to ownership of these silly little cars.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
That's awesome! 
Are you selling any? I don't have a single sticker on my car

Yeah I can, let me know what you want an Ill see what I can do


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
+ eleventy-billion. I have met SO many good friends thanks to ownership of these silly little cars.

echo.
I also just added a bunch of you clowns on facebook


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
echo.
I also just added a bunch of you clowns on facebook









Waw, so is there a Scirocco facebook club now?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

everyone that sent a request as been confirmed and I sent a couple of requests out.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Waw, so is there a Scirocco facebook club now?

there should be


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

facebook is stupid... whats with all these lame "apps" and crap. i just don't get it.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

Goodmorning, I have a few of you guys on as friends in my myspace page, and VW Vortex has group on myspace, but I go to my page maybe once a month.
I meet alot more people at gtgs .


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Goodmorning, I have a few of you guys on as friends in my myspace page, and VW Vortex has group on myspace, but I go to my page maybe once a month.
I meet alot more people at gtgs .

Waw, the VW Vortex on myspace, i wonder how many people actually find these forums through it...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Waw, the VW Vortex on myspace, i wonder how many people actually find these forums through it...

Count the people in the Mk4 forums, say about 75% of them.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

Did you die in that fiery crash?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

no, i'm alive.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

Why does it always rain on my day off?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Why does it always rain on my day off?
















Why do I get a day off when it snows? Wait, that's a good thing!! 
I spent the early morning gathering the dead soldiers and filling the Speed Three. The bug will not carry enough. Got $42 back for the empties. But this is recycling, so I had to assure I'd have new candidates for another day. (working on a nice one from a green bottle presently actually) 
And as anyone knows, when Snowmageddon's on your doorstep, you have to provision up at the grocery store. Came home ( yeah, the Hakkas rock even more now that I've driven "normal" snow tires) , made a huge breakfast, followed by a lasagne which is in the oven. I figured that when some bozo drives into the hydro pole, I'd still want hot dinner. Who says plans are for the weak? Oh yeah, me








Anyway...still no tree.







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Waw, so is there a Scirocco facebook club now?

There is a few. My favorite is called 'The Rocco Mafia'


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

I am very happy today. It was the last day of school until the new year. _And, _I also managed to score a 95 (H) on my Chem test, missing one question. The test involved problems like the one I posted a page back.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
And as anyone knows, when Snowmageddon's on your doorstep


I'm making a t-shirt that says "I Survived Snowmageddon 2008".
I got to work right at 9am this morning... the snow wasn't bad yet. Only one other person in my department decided to even bother. So... then it just took me 2 full hours to finish my 50km drive home, and that's with four-wheel drive and the 4.0L I-6


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

My car still starts fine here in the cold-ass weather. I don't even need to give it pedal to start. Muahahahamegasquirt. (speaking of which, somebody should buy my other megasquirt!! See my sig)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
I'm making a t-shirt that says "I Survived Snowmageddon 2008".
I got to work right at 9am this morning... the snow wasn't bad yet. Only one other person in my department decided to even bother. So... then it just took me 2 full hours to finish my 50km drive home, and that's with four-wheel drive and the 4.0L I-6









Sounds like you did pretty well with that splendid time then! Seriously, watching the news, it looks like there were a lot of big trucks stuck in various active lanes on the main arteries. I was lucky too, there were very few Bubbas out driving like maniacs in pick-em-ups, so I could go as slowly as I pleased. It was that wierd flat lighting so you could only tell how deep is was by "feel". It felt pretty deep.
Looks like tomorrow may be decent enough, which is good since the funeral's an hour from here. Julie's gonna dump off her Golf and I've still got to resolve the snow tires (Hakka RSi's) on it. They're in, just gotta get them together with the car. 
I've been keeping busy in the kitchen so I don't dwell on the tree situation which is making me very edgy.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_My car still starts fine here in the cold-ass weather. I don't even need to give it pedal to start. Muahahahamegasquirt. (speaking of which, somebody should buy my other megasquirt!! See my sig)

Is there anything that can be done on CIS equipped cars for quicker starting? Block heater?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
Is there anything that can be done on CIS equipped cars for quicker starting? Block heater?

Replace CIS with megasquirt.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Replace CIS with megasquirt.
















This is the correct response!









But seriously - a well maintained well running and tuned CIS car will actually start FASTER than a megasquirt car can. Just ask my $75 car how it started. That car ran PERFECT!!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

How many miles do you have to drive before your car starts being able to answer questions?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

So I have an engine sitting on a wooden skid, which is probably covered in oil, gasoline and other flammable liquids, as well as having a car battery sitting on the corner.
Anyways, said engine shoots flames out of the exhaust valves straight down towards said skid.
Any advice?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_So I have an engine sitting on a wooden skid, which is probably covered in oil, gasoline and other flammable liquids, as well as having a car battery sitting on the corner.
Anyways, said engine shoots flames out of the exhaust valves straight down towards said skid.
Any advice?









Sure, snow. Lots and lots of it. You have it....
And if you've dragged the whole rig out into the snow, at least you're in a good spot to run away....and you can say Santa told you to do it.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Sure, snow. Lots and lots of it. You have it....
And if you've dragged the whole rig out into the snow, at least you're in a good spot to run away....and you can say Santa told you to do it.

Actually, the flames were created inside the garage


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_So I have an engine sitting on a wooden skid, which is probably covered in oil, gasoline and other flammable liquids, as well as having a car battery sitting on the corner.
Anyways, said engine shoots flames out of the exhaust valves straight down towards said skid.
Any advice?









The roof, the roof, the roof is on fire. We don't need no water, let the motherf*cker burn. Burn motherf*cker, burn.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Where is everybody?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Count the people in the Mk4 forums, say about 75% of them.

*ouch* Mk4 forums eh? Good thing I don't have one of those Mk4's...or not, they are ok as parts cars...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Where is everybody?









Fighting the snow and ice? I almost lost the Mk2 this evening








I just need to stop driving it with summer tires on the ice







I swear I was still shaking in fear 15 minutes later...not a scratch on the car though *phew*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Fighting the snow and ice? I almost lost the Mk2 this evening







I just need to stop driving it with summer tires on the ice







I swear I was still shaking in fear 15 minutes later...not a scratch on the car though *phew*










http://www.kirotv.com/video/18310248/index.html










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 2:10 PM 12-20-2008_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

Exactly Marc, that's what I've been dealing with, nothing but 3 inches of ice under that snow














I thought I left Maine to get away from the white stuff but this is worse!!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

You get your choice in N America. Either snow, or ice. It all depends on how far north you want to be.
(all you in the south that only get rain, just hush up now!!!)








I prefer the snow, and Iowa has been getting WAY too much ice for me lately!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*

I wish we got real snow here, like we did when I was a kid.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

We are getting similar snows here now, but they are usually preceded by freezing rain, or somethign that creates ice under the snow.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_We are getting similar snows here now, but they are usually preceded by freezing rain, or somethign that creates ice under the snow.

Yeah, just snow is no big deal, you can still get around in that it's all the melting/then freezing snow, hail and freezing rain that makes a huge mess on hilly terrain


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
*ouch* Mk4 forums eh? Good thing I don't have one of those Mk4's...or not, they are ok as parts cars...









Hey, don't be dissing the MkIVs. I have three now, so I guess *I'm a collector* The stars are because I feel so special and all candy coated-like. But they make good winter beaters, which two of them are ( 99 NewBeetle/ 2008 Golf, yes, brand spanking new Mk4....bought as a winterbeater) and then there's "the convertible". I bet you didn't know they even MADE convertible Mk4 Golfs now Didja?








What I have hallucinations about is buying a brand new-in-the-box A2 Jetta Turbo Diesel as a winter car. It'd be a perfect world then. That thing was an awesome car. Still in the process of having the convertible Golf's engine put into it. It'll be a fun ride with a TDI.


_Modified by punchbug at 4:56 AM 12-20-2008_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Fighting the snow and ice? I almost lost the Mk2 this evening







I just need to stop driving it with summer tires on the ice







I swear I was still shaking in fear 15 minutes later...not a scratch on the car though *phew*









See, you need a MkIV for that stuff silly goose. MkIVs are for crashing, not Sciroccos. Hey, at least you've driven in real snow, unlike some folks . Glad you came out of the experience relatively unscathed.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
See, you need a MkIV for that stuff silly goose. MkIVs are for crashing, not Sciroccos. Hey, at least you've driven in real snow, unlike some folks . Glad you came out of the experience relatively unscathed.


How true that statement is. Why just last night I fooled myself into thinking my Bloatware (mk4 Jetta) was the General Lee and I jumped the ditch because I misjudged the turn into my own laneway. I'm really hoping there's no damage, but I won't be able to tell until the next thaw...








In the defense of the Mk4 as a winter beater, not only did it sled over the ditch (which is about 3 feet deep) but also managed to plough its way up the lane before coming to a shuddering stop on top of a 3 foot drift. Took 45 minutes to dig it out...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_

<snip> managed to plough its way up the lane before coming to a shuddering stop on top of a 3 foot drift. Took 45 minutes to dig it out...










And we all know that Carrots would have skated right on into the garage with no difficulty, right? Seems to me I remember a picture of her using her red paint trying to look camoflaged in a snowdrift...(hope the bloatware's okay!)


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

http://www.kirotv.com/video/18310248/index.html

Wow, that was great video Loved the guy that was able to back away from the other Audi but still gets tagged. 
Snowing here now, I need to go mount the snow blower.


_Modified by tmechanic at 10:17 AM 12-20-2008_


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_

And we all know that Carrots would have skated right on into the garage with no difficulty, right? Seems to me I remember a picture of her using her red paint trying to look camoflaged in a snowdrift...(hope the bloatware's okay!) 

You mean this one?








Those were the good old days - Mk2's are rocking winter cars....


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Mounted the snowblower, did the driveway and turnaround, only took 3 hrs. I'm exhausted. 
Staying in the rest of the day, maybe.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

It is a little snowy here in Minnesota!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Glad you are enjoying our weather here in the midwest Timbo!!
Now I must go work on the basement as we are getting our asses chewed for being on the computer, instead of going downstairs to work.


_Modified by Rocco_crossing at 3:14 PM 12-20-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*

Good evening all.
I wish it snowed here.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Well, I mounted up the plow on the snow removal machinery and cleared out around the cars so we could get out to the funeral. I'm the snow removal equipment BTW and in this case the plow was a run of the mill snow shovel, it was too deep for the scoop. Then we headed off to the city and just got home. More snow is coming. And is there any way to retreive IMs from history? I got one today that I didn't get a chance to read, and of course my internet went out as usual, and it vanished. Still no tree. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
You mean this one?








Those were the good old days - Mk2's are rocking winter cars....

That's the one! A classic photo, that is.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Click on "My Profile" at the top right of the page. Then click on IM History. It's there for 7 days.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

I'm the only one here.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I'm the only one here.









Not to worry Chris- I'm here... I'm actually sitting here waiting to drive the Dr. and his sister to the airport hotel where they are staying since they have an early flight tomorrow to go to Hawaii.... poor them... i'm jelous but oh well...Snow would be nice... although all the idiot maryland drivers in snow is not something I enjoy...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Not to worry Chris- I'm here... I'm actually sitting here waiting to drive the Dr. and his sister to the airport hotel where they are staying since they have an early flight tomorrow to go to Hawaii.... poor them... i'm jelous but oh well...Snow would be nice... although all the idiot maryland drivers in snow is not something I enjoy...
















What snow?
Christmas in Hawaii just don't seem right. Too warm. It needs to be cold on Christmas. Preferably snowing.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

And drivers in MD suck no matter what the weather is.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
What snow?
Christmas in Hawaii just don't seem right. Too warm. It needs to be cold on Christmas. Preferably snowing.

I does not seem right until you realize it is 75 and sunny and you no longer care


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

No







= not right.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_And drivers in MD suck no matter what the weather is.

Chris, don't YOU drive in MD??






















And thanks for the help on the IM history. And I'm here, just got sidetracked by other stuff. Carry on!


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Chris, don't YOU drive in MD??






















And thanks for the help on the IM history. And I'm here, just got sidetracked by other stuff. Carry on!

HAHAHAHAHA... why yes Chris does drive in Maryland....


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*

Hello ladies


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Chris, don't YOU drive in MD??


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
HAHAHAHAHA... why yes Chris does drive in Maryland....









Unfortunately so do all the idiots.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I wish it snowed here.









I wish it didn't snow here!







Maybe a move to AZ might be in order, Flagstaff has like 12 inches though (or had).


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
See, you need a MkIV for that stuff silly goose. MkIVs are for crashing, not Sciroccos. Hey, at least you've driven in real snow, unlike some folks . Glad you came out of the experience relatively unscathed.

Meh, they're too expensive...too much to buy, insure, fix etc etc.








But being in the rust-free belt I might just pick up an AMC Eagle again, perfect winter beater. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif If I get rich and famous, maybe an old Audi 4kQ.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
I wish it didn't snow here!







Maybe a move to AZ might be in order, Flagstaff has like 12 inches though (or had).

I'm lovin the snow now







spent a couple of days out at the coast, just got back today, been going around town playing with the Fiance's Subaru (see what I did there?)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Meh, they're too expensive...too much to buy, insure, fix etc etc.








But being in the rust-free belt I might just pick up an AMC Eagle again, perfect winter beater. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif If I get rich and famous, maybe an old Audi 4kQ.

I'd opt for the rich without the famous. And that way you can get whatever Audi you like, hell, one for each day of the week! (It's Monday, I think I'll take the R8)...
But in reality, I myself have still got to move some snow if I want any vehicle around here to keep moving (well, aside from the sleds, which I'm not all that fond of)


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
But in reality, I myself have still got to move some snow if I want any vehicle around here to keep moving (well, aside from the sleds, which I'm not all that fond of) 

And that's why I bought a snowblower attachment for my riding mower, worked wonderfully yesterday.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Yeah, well, I'm just not even going there. THAT would just make sense.
Edit for OWNAGE. Yeah, these rock my world. 










_Modified by punchbug at 5:28 AM 12-21-2008_


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Well Upstate NY got about 10" yesterday and more due today.
That didnt stop me from playing in the garage. The manifold is remounted and the turbo is going in. The rain tray needs to be "bent" abit to fit, but nothing will be cut.
A trip to Little Falls took (normally 1 hour) 1 3/4 hours each way. Aunt B has a BIG a**. 
Man, the temp drops, snow falls and so does the IQ of a majority of drivers, but that trip got me to order my first set of snow tires from Tirerack!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_
A trip to Little Falls took (normally 1 hour) 1 3/4 hours each way. Aunt B has a BIG a**. 
Man, the temp drops, snow falls and so does the IQ of a majority of drivers, but that trip got me to order my first set of snow tires from Tirerack!

I've found that anything on the road will make the "average" driver's IQ drop, snow rain, yesterdays news paper.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Well, I am in a very foul temper these days, but perhaps I need a project to cure that. Rumour has it that parts were purchased for this little "build", I should make up a whole thread for this thing, it's been modified at least as many times as my MkI!
Tis the season:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
I'm lovin the snow now







spent a couple of days out at the coast, just got back today, been going around town playing with the Fiance's Subaru (see what I did there?)

Congratulations!!! Did you two set a date yet?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Well, I am in a very foul temper these days, but perhaps I need a project to cure that. Rumour has it that parts were purchased for this little "build", I should make up a whole thread for this thing, it's been modified at least as many times as my MkI!
Tis the season:










OMG yes, the Bear Race!!!
What do you have in store for the competition this year?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

TheTimob is in your computorz, Posting under your usernames!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Muahahahaha, Autocomplete win! I post from Konomi's account as well.
-Timob


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
OMG yes, the Bear Race!!!
What do you have in store for the competition this year?









Well, if I told you that, I'd have to kill you. But the drivetrain was purchased yesterday at Princess, but it's not here in the house at the moment. It wouldn't fit in the truck with the other stuff. I guess??


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Congratulations!!! Did you two set a date yet?









well... next monday (Dec 29th) we're going to go make it official, according to the state of Oregon. But we'll have a real ceremony in late August or September.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Oh!! That's so great!!! Congrats you guys!







I'm so happy for you two.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re:*

Well everyone... it is official... last night I became the owner of a volkswagen scirocco thanks to the wonderful drfrasercrane... and here it is!
















and then there were these other christmas gifts


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_










Are those Nokian Ws? I have them on my tarantulas right now. They have been great all-weather tires for me


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
Are those Nokian Ws? I have them on my tarantulas right now. They have been great all-weather tires for me









Hakka RSi's. Driving "normal" snow tires after these is like the same difference as driving "all summers" compared to "normal" snows. Got a set coming for "my" '08 City Golf too. Because not everything will "buff out", contrary to popular belief. And VW puts the world's WORST all seasons on for snow.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_TheTimob is in your computorz, Posting under your usernames!









Whoa!!

_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
well... next monday (Dec 29th) we're going to go make it official, according to the state of Oregon. But we'll have a real ceremony in late August or September.


Congrats!!!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
well... next monday (Dec 29th) we're going to go make it official, according to the state of Oregon. But we'll have a real ceremony in late August or September.









Congrats guys! And Princess, what's in the little pouch by the cool shirts?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_Well everyone... it is official... last night I became the owner of a volkswagen scirocco thanks to the wonderful drfrasercrane... and here it is!


















Nice, he even got you an Mk1. Just remember to keep it out of the salt this winter.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
well... next monday (Dec 29th) we're going to go make it official, according to the state of Oregon. But we'll have a real ceremony in late August or September.

Congrats guys.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_Well everyone... it is official... last night I became the owner of a volkswagen scirocco thanks to the wonderful drfrasercrane... and here it is!


Must be a 75, note the 2 wipers.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_TheTimob is in your computorz, Posting under your usernames!









Be afraid, be *very* afraid.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Nice, he even got you an Mk1. Just remember to keep it out of the salt this winter.









I think it has some accident damage though. Look how far forward the left rear wheel is in the wheel well.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Must be a 75, note the 2 wipers.









And flat turn signals too


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
And flat turn signals too

Yeah, but that was 75-77. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Congrats guys! And Princess, what's in the little pouch by the cool shirts?

It's a necklace with a little duck on it haha... its adorable and from the jewelr store the dr's sister did her internship at this year.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I think it has some accident damage though. Look how far forward the left rear wheel is in the wheel well.









Chris stop hating on my Scirocco... I love it


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Chris stop hating on my Scirocco... I love it










No hate coming from this direction, just something you may want to take a look at. It's not east to find tires that size anymore, so you want your alignment to be correct.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Chris stop hating on my Scirocco... I love it









GO LOWER!!!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
GO LOWER!!!!









x2








BTW, I'm having milk and cookies right now. Muahahahahaaaa!!!!!!








Fresh out of the oven. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
x2








BTW, I'm having milk and cookies right now. Muahahahahaaaa!!!!!!








Fresh out of the oven. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'll have to look into better suspension and such and other aspects to go lower... Let me know if you find any good deals in the miniature size hahaha...
Went to Hamden to see the lights tnight... crazy... lol


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re:*

where is everyone ?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
I'll have to look into better suspension and such and other aspects to go lower... Let me know if you find any good deals in the miniature size hahaha...
Went to Hamden to see the lights tnight... crazy... lol









If I see any I'll let you know.








I've never seen the lights in Hamden, but I hear they're ridiculous.
It's entirely too cold out there (for around here anyway). High of 25 tomorrow with 22mph wind.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
If I see any I'll let you know.








I've never seen the lights in Hamden, but I hear they're ridiculous.
It's entirely too cold out there (for around here anyway). High of 25 tomorrow with 22mph wind.

It's called driving duhhhh... it would make some pretty sick pictures though to have your car in.. they have a christmas tree made out of hubcaps... it was pretty ballin... I'm trying to sort through my pics to see if i got a good one.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*

Wind+cold+Jeep+no heat=no fun.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Wind+cold+Jeep+no heat=no fun.









I'm pretty sure you have a scirocco you could drive... or we could drive mine... but i dont think we would fit


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re:*

Oh yeah... the Dr landed in Hawaii... I'm so jelous...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
I'm pretty sure you have a scirocco you could drive... or we could drive mine... but i dont think we would fit









Nein. There's salt out there. My Sciroccos need to watch their blood pressure, so they're on a low sodium diet.
Ownage:










_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 11:38 PM 12-21-2008_


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*



Chris16vRocco said:


> Nein. There's salt out there. My Sciroccos need to watch their blood pressure, so they're on a low sodium diet.[/QUOTE
> excuse me... ownage means picture... get with it


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_


Chris16vRocco said:


> Nein. There's salt out there. My Sciroccos need to watch their blood pressure, so they're on a low sodium diet.[/QUOTE
> excuse me... ownage means picture... get with it






Chris16vRocco said:


> Nice quoting skills.
> I'm on my crappy wireless connection, so everything is going slow.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Nice quoting skills.
I'm on my crappy wireless connection, so everything is going slow.

I think everyone has crappy internet in MD right now... I think the winds are so freakin strong hey are causing issues with mine... i'm out for the night...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
I think everyone has crappy internet in MD right now... I think the winds are so freakin strong hey are causing issues with mine... i'm out for the night...

The dsl at my Dad's house was fine. My wireless always sucks here because cell reception is minimal. But, there's no other reasonable option here. Dialup, which is pathetic, or satellite, which is expensive. DSL is not available (it's only a heavily populated suburb, WTF), and cable isn't an option because we have satellite tv and despise Comcast.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_where is everyone ?
















Austin, TX. Why?

_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_Oh yeah... the Dr landed in Hawaii... I'm so jelous... 

Fer fack's sake, it is *J-E-A-L-O-U-S*! I know you are a smart kid! I mean, does anyone learn proper english anymore?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Fer fack's sake, it is *J-E-A-L-O-U-S*! I know you are a smart kid! I mean, does anyone learn proper english anymore?

She probably slept through that class.









Oh, and English is a proper noun and should always be capitalized, Joe.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*

Well, that's it, the end of driving the Scirocco. It's stuck, in a bad way. Can't go anywhere. Took a roommates' Honda out there to rescue it, got the Honda stuck twice in the process.
That's it then, I have to call out of work, nothing else I can do







No bus, no money for a cab because I left my purse at work








The city of Seattle has stopped moving.







I've stopped moving


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I am soooo happy that Jen has the Subaru, otherwise we'd be completely stuck in our house. Sorry to hear you are tho







it'll thaw in a couple days...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_I am soooo happy that Jen has the Subaru, otherwise we'd be completely stuck in our house. Sorry to hear you are tho







it'll thaw in a couple days...

Doesn't look too good according to the weather forecast, seems like it will thaw saturday







Good thing christmas is a given day off.
Going to call out and if I get ambitious enough (can't remember when my last day off was, thanksgiving?) I'll try and bring the yellow one in the garage and do some work on it...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

good thinking, might as well be productive, even if you're stuck at home


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_good thinking, might as well be productive, even if you're stuck at home

It's going to take a LOT of ambition for me to deal with the white stuff again. I've decided the Mk2 will stay where it is until the snow melts. We've at least pushed it to the side of the street.
This is how the road and the happy car looked this afternoon, and it's still snowing


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

heh, you've got a lot less snow that we do. There's almost a foot on top of my Caddy and 4K right now, and yeah, still snowing. We're supposed to get at least another inch tonight, and up to 2 more tomorrow, here in the portland area


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_heh, you've got a lot less snow that we do. There's almost a foot on top of my Caddy and 4K right now, and yeah, still snowing. We're supposed to get at least another inch tonight, and up to 2 more tomorrow, here in the portland area

The snow wouldn't be so bad if they had snowplows around here, like they do in the northeast. The city plowtruck actually got stuck in our driveway at work today








And in case you're wondering, yes, I live 5 minutes from downtown Seattle







Love that house, even if it's near impossible to get to in this weather http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
It's entirely too cold out there (for around here anyway). High of 25 tomorrow with 22mph wind.

that sucks its like 74 here in Hawaii


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: (DrFraserCrane)*

Morning. Corrado was very unhappy with -2 and -25 wind chill last night. Both doors would not close after opening them, the clutch pedal stuck to the floor, and the heat never did get warm.







At least she started.







My MPG has been in the toilet lately too, like 17. Probably because it never warms up!!
Brendan


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

Goodmorning, yes it's cold out here, -12 and my driveway keeps drifting shut.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: (tmechanic)*

My car started this morning after the battery spent the night on the charger.








It's warming up now. Coolant read -9F when I started it. wheeeee


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
She probably slept through that class.









Oh, and English is a proper noun and should always be capitalized, Joe.









I stand corrected. I did forget about proper nouns. Good show, Christoper!
Most folks still don't appreciate our language.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_My car started this morning after the battery spent the night on the charger.








It's warming up now. Coolant read -9F when I started it. wheeeee
















Just discovered the REAL problem. Wasn't the cold. I had left my interior light on for a couple of days!







OOPS!


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Just discovered the REAL problem. Wasn't the cold. I had left my interior light on for a couple of days!







OOPS!









D'oh!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Austin, TX. Why?


Enjoy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








There used to be quite a few Scirocco listers a few years ago. Don't know where they all went...
Texas Scirocco content, which unfortunately might be for sale. 









_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Fer fack's sake, it is *J-E-A-L-O-U-S*! I know you are a smart kid! I mean, does anyone learn proper english anymore?

It must be a defective keyboard.










_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
that sucks its like 74 here in Hawaii









Hang on, You should be able to live through this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Just discovered the REAL problem. Wasn't the cold. I had left my interior light on for a couple of days!







OOPS!
















OOPS!








Oh and why not.


















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 5:57 PM 12-22-2008_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Morning. Corrado was very unhappy with -2 and -25 wind chill last night. Both doors would not close after opening them, the clutch pedal stuck to the floor, and the heat never did get warm.







At least she started.







My MPG has been in the toilet lately too, like 17. Probably because it never warms up!!
Brendan

Waw that's cold, I'm happy it's 31 degrees here today. No chance of getting to work, project for today is to get my car home


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Waw that's cold, I'm happy it's 31 degrees here today. No chance of getting to work, project for today is to get my car home









wish I had a Scirocco to drive today, mine is fine, but I'm in California visiting relatives for the next couple of weeks and the 16v is in Florida.
local weather cloudly 52 degrees


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

good luck with getting the car back home


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*









































not bad for a city that usually only averages about 4" of snow a year.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_not bad for a city that usually only averages about 4" of snow a year.

looks like you more thin that now


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

6" more than that right now, and snow in the forecast for the rest of the day today, then more tomorrow, followed by rain tomorrow evening.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

it's like 27F with the wind it feels like 15F and I have to go out and wire up my headlights so I can make it home. picked a bad day to rip put the headlight harness


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_it's like 27F with the wind it feels like 15F and I have to go out and wire up my headlights so I can make it home. picked a bad day to rip put the headlight harness









good luck


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ok, gotta go out and get the Subaru warmed up, have to run my folks around town


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I don't understand all yous complaining about the snow! I have come to a snowy land here in Minnesota because I LIKE it!







That and I've had enough summer for a while now!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
I stand corrected. I did forget about proper nouns. Good show, Christoper!
Most folks still don't appreciate our language.

It's not really our language anyway.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_I don't understand all yous complaining about the snow! I have come to a snowy land here in Minnesota because I LIKE it!







That and I've had enough summer for a while now!









I agree! I'm here in Austin, and even though it is only 37 right now, it is getting warmer all week. I want snow, dammit!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_I don't understand all yous complaining about the snow! I have come to a snowy land here in Minnesota because I LIKE it!







That and I've had enough summer for a while now!









It's funny that the state known for mild temps and rain (Washington) has about 8 times as much snow as we have currently


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_I don't understand all yous complaining about the snow! I have come to a snowy land here in Minnesota because I LIKE it!







That and I've had enough summer for a while now!









I'm complaining because it's not snowing. I want snow.























OWN!


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I'm complaining because it's not snowing. I want snow. 

Cold weather without snow sucks, but cold weather with snow is good times.








Snow + Subaru + Blizzaks = *fun*


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
She probably slept through that class.









Oh, and English is a proper noun and should always be capitalized, Joe.









Yeah... I do like to sleep


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I'm complaining because it's not snowing. I want snow. 


I agree... I'm filling in at an elementary school tomorrow as a personal assistant and I kind of would enjoy a snow day...today was exhausting


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Yeah... I do like to sleep









So we've heard.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_good luck with getting the car back home

Thanks! I made it! Yay








The car is not leaving the garage until the snow melts.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

I picked up some black suede today to cover the sunroof interior panel and to coved some fiberboard which will double as the rear seat delete. It looks pretty classy.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (upoo2)*

Apparently an envelope came in the mail for me from somebody in Montreal... I wonder who that could be








Also, inside sources just let me know that some pink-wheeled VP candidate may be celebrating his birthday in Hawaii today


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_it's like 27F with the wind it feels like 15F and I have to go out and wire up my headlights so I can make it home. picked a bad day to rip put the headlight harness









Done and boy was it cold even in the parking garage the wind was blowing pretty hard.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

It's been around 5F here in Dayton and the wind chill has been -15F. The scirocco just keeps on doing it's thing though


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Apparently an envelope came in the mail for me from somebody in Montreal... I wonder who that could be








Also, inside sources just let me know that some pink-wheeled VP candidate may be celebrating his birthday in Hawaii today









I got one too! It's awesome, THANKS a ton! I don't think I'll get any cards out this year


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
Done and boy was it cold even in the parking garage the wind was blowing pretty hard.

Around here we've been having something we call WINTER. For whatever reason, we're blaming it on Siberia, but it's part of our National identity. So for those of you in the US, we're in your airz, frosting your sokz.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Apparently an envelope came in the mail for me from somebody in Montreal... I wonder who that could be








Also, inside sources just let me know that some pink-wheeled VP candidate may be celebrating his birthday in Hawaii today









I wanna see the envelope! And the contents















Happy birthday Frasier!!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
I wanna see the envelope! And the contents















Happy birthday Frasier!!!

I bet you do!


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_

Happy birthday Fraser!!!

I suppose I should say happy birthday as well... even though I said it over the phone today while he was driving to honolulu to shop w/ his brother...i'm so jealous...
Amongst his birthday celebration which was early....some pics:
What a dork...before opening his presents:








and the presents:


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
I wanna see the envelope! And the contents















Happy birthday Frasier!!!

Thank you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Rental Wrangler is making me remember why I dislike them so much. putting the top down is like a purchase from IKEA, lots of assembly required


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*

Happy birthday.








It must really suck having to deal with the crappy Hawaiian weather on your birthday, eh?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Happy birthday.








It must really suck having to deal with the crappy Hawaiian weather on your birthday, eh?









its really crappy


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*

Goodevening, it's still cold here, but it has warmed up, it's only -5 F right now


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
its really crappy

he lies... just was on ichat with him... it looked very pretty. Today was freezing in maryland, or well for maryland it was cold... no fun


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
he lies... just was on ichat with him... it looked very pretty. Today was freezing in maryland, or well for maryland it was cold... no fun









Technically you are correct. It was freezing, since it was/is below 32 degrees. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
I wanna see the envelope! And the contents

















Just got home from work and opened it up:








Thanks Marc! Going to go out tomorrow to buy a frame


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Goodevening, it's still cold here, but it has warmed up, it's only -5 F right now


Brrr...that's cold


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Just got home from work and opened it up:








Thanks Marc! Going to go out tomorrow to buy a frame









Awesome!!! Props to Marc! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Just got home from work and opened it up:








Thanks Marc! Going to go out tomorrow to buy a frame









Very nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_I don't understand all yous complaining about the snow! I have come to a snowy land here in Minnesota because I LIKE it!







That and I've had enough summer for a while now!









I haven't complained yet







I love the snow


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Nice pic - props to Marc!
Now if I could just get some sleep. I spent the last week or so under the weather, and now tonight I'm having issues with insomnia.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Well, you COULD drop your friends a line while you're sleepless eh? Sorry to hear that you feel like crap, that's just no good. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Well, you COULD drop your friends a line while you're sleepless eh?

Yes, dear.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Goodmorning, More Snow, yay, but on the brighter side people are being consistent with their stupid human tricks while driving.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

It's cold here too, but no snow at all








I found a local $800 Corrado needing a charger. Then, I found a corrado parts car with a freshly rebuilt charger... more to come soon
http://dayton.craigslist.org/cto/966606066.html


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

Mornin' y'all!
Happy belated birthday to Fraser! 
I'm very conflicted right now with regards to the weather. I really want snow because it is Christmas, but there is an amazing infinity pool on the back patio of Erin's Dad's house in Austin. The weather is getting warmer and it is supposed to be in the 50s today and 70s tomorrow. I guess we'll have to fire up that propane heater for some Christmas Eve swimming!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*

morning people.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

Fraser I hate you, I'm in Northern California 50 degrees or less, clouds and rain.
have fun in Hawaii


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_morning people.









wow, i kinda miss that. are you hitting any of the other islands at all? 'cuz if you are on maui at all i know a good restaurant (i'm a bit biased as i helped open it in '03). http://www.coolcatcafe.com/


_Modified by matt.e. at 10:18 AM 12-23-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (matt.e.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matt.e.* »_
wow, i kinda miss that. are you hitting any of the other islands at all? 'cuz if you are on maui at all i know a good restaurant (i'm a bit biased as i helped open it in '03).

just Oahu.








own


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
just Oahu.










oh well, still good. i got to spend three hours on oahu stuck _in_ the airport awaiting my connecting flight to oakland. i hope you have a better time on the island than i did


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_It's cold here too, but no snow at all








I found a local $800 Corrado needing a charger. Then, I found a corrado parts car with a freshly rebuilt charger... more to come soon


Oh snap!








Brendan


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_Fraser I hate you, I'm in Northern California 50 degrees or less, clouds and rain.
have fun in Hawaii









Well I hate you Randall. 28 degrees, cloudy and windy.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Well I hate you Randall. 28 degrees, cloudy and windy.









it is more like 50 degrees at the moment and no rain, but cloudy.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Well I hate you Randall. 28 degrees, cloudy and windy.









Converted to 'merican, 23 degrees (fahrenheit) and 4 inches of snow


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*

Where is everybody, doing last minute Christmas shopping?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I was playing Trivial Pursuit, and making some meatballs. They're cooking now.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Was watching House and Fringe. Now I am checking my email and such


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
Oh snap!








Brendan

I know... Daun told me to run away as fast as I possibly can. There's also a local g60 Scirocco in need of a charger, but it is much more expensive. So, one could spend more cash initially on the Scirocco, or spend the same amount over a period of time on repairs on the Corrado...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I've been trying to burn a couple DVDs, and failing miserably.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Where is everybody, doing last minute Christmas shopping?









Actually I was out with...well... how to explain it to chris... with friends... you know, people who genuinely like you and all... I have them... you probably dont...


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Actually I was out with...well... how to explain it to chris... with friends... you know, people who genuinely like you and all... I have them... you probably dont...
















ZING!!
that's gotta hurt!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
I know... Daun told me to run away as fast as I possibly can. There's also a local g60 Scirocco in need of a charger, but it is much more expensive. So, one could spend more cash initially on the Scirocco, or spend the same amount over a period of time on repairs on the Corrado...

everyone who I know who has ever owned a G60 tells me to stay way the hell away from them
I have a g60 in my garage w/o a charger, probably wont ever go anywhere


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
ZING!!
that's gotta hurt!


HAHAHAHA ZING!?!?!?! how about.... BURN...


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_

HAHAHAHA ZING!?!?!?! how about.... BURN...









that too Ms. Pink









Cincy Thread > Chris..... 
or is it?


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
that too Ms. Pink









Cincy Thread > Chris..... 
or is it?

hahaha... notice chris is so silent suddenly...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_Fraser I hate you, I'm in Northern California 50 degrees or less, clouds and rain.


At this point I'd love to have weather like that!!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
everyone who I know who has ever owned a G60 tells me to stay way the hell away from them
I have a g60 in my garage w/o a charger, probably wont ever go anywhere

If I'd ever get a Corrado, I'd only buy an SLC with the VR6...or one without an engine so I could put a VR6 in it. Oh the horrorstories I've heard about the G60...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

There is only one correct way to have a Corrado.
TDI, and badged as a "Scirocco 3"


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Actually I was out with...well... how to explain it to chris... with friends... you know, people who genuinely like you and all... I have them... you probably dont...
















I thought you were my friend. I guess I was wrong.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
ZING!!
that's gotta hurt!

It's ok, I'm used to it.
I get it, nobody likes me.
Moving on, then.
I guess there's no need for me to keep talking to you people, or come to Cincy or any of that. I'll just drive my Sciroccos around and enjoy them by myself. Whatever.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
hahaha... notice chris is so silent suddenly...
















For the record, I was driving home. So no posting, since I'm not fortunate enough to have an iPhone or BlackBerry.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I get it, nobody likes me.


Well, I can't vote you forum president but I sure like you to the point that I'd really miss to see you at Cincy if you didn't show!! I like all my Scirocco friends!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ready for more snow?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_ready for more snow?

No!















But I guess I am, sort of, the Mk2 is safe inside


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Hey there. Though I should wish you all a Merry Christmas now. You too Chris.








And this internet not working thing is getting very old. I phoned my ISP last night, they had me download an accelerator program which was "dialup friendly" and "should download fairly fast". Five hours of tied up computer later (at a blistering 270Bytes per second), yeah, big deal. Still as flaky as ever. And I DID talk to the sattelite guy yesterday, on the phone as I was headed out the door. Mentioned to him that another (disgruntled) customer had mentioned there were "caps" after which it cut out. Where to find the info? "Maybe on the website" GRRRRR. I HAVE CRAPPY INTERNET> DON"T SEND ME TO A WEBSITE!!! Or "You can phone the office, they're there till 5 today. So I phone. What he meant was "their answering machine is there till 5 today" and of course there was no callback. Anyway, needless to say, the weather dropped from the sky right when I was supposed to have therapy, and I resorted to my secondary therapist Dr Alexander Keith.







He's the most reliable thing in my life right now.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
It's ok, I'm used to it.
I get it, nobody likes me.
Moving on, then.
I guess there's no need for me to keep talking to you people, or come to Cincy or any of that. I'll just drive my Sciroccos around and enjoy them by myself. Whatever.

Awwww, Chris - *I* still like you. Doesn't that count for anything?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Where is everybody, doing last minute Christmas shopping?









I was over at JediLynne's for home-made pizza. And to watch the carnage. It seems as though they don't salt the driveway in the apartment complex and it was a sheet of black ice. In getting there I managed to have the truck slide sideways (from a dead stop) down the hill, and fall on my a** getting out. Not to mention another friend of ours that came to visit slid into a POS Grand Marquis that wasn't exactly in a parking spot. Shortly thereafter another neighbor slid into the truck with his e30. Yeah, it was just like the Keystone Cops.... luckily the truck had almost no damage. The Grand Marquis got a mangled quarter panel out of the deal.
Anyway, I need to get a couple last minute items this morning before heading to work. And then to wrap it all up.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
In getting there I managed to have the truck slide sideways (from a dead stop) down the hill, and fall on my a** getting out. Not to mention another friend of ours that came to visit slid into a POS Grand Marquis that wasn't exactly in a parking spot. Shortly thereafter another neighbor slid into the truck with his e30. Yeah, it was just like the Keystone Cops.... luckily the truck had almost no damage. The Grand Marquis got a mangled quarter panel out of the deal.
.

Reminds me of this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGnOHg8KU_I


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

Not as dramatic, but yes that was about it. Complete with the same theme music.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I thought you were my friend. I guess I was wrong.









Chris... I am your friend remember... but you missed your payment of $20 for the week the past 2 weeks... so if I dont get the payments by this week... you wont be my friend


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yay! more snow!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
Reminds me of this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGnOHg8KU_I

WOW, that was hilarious, reminds me of Georgia, 1/4" of snow closed down the entire town, had the cops pull me over to ask how to drive in the snow,


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
WOW, that was hilarious, reminds me of Georgia, 1/4" of snow closed down the entire town, had the cops pull me over to ask how to drive in the snow, 

Yeah, mind you, I have to try and keep my Scirocco safe in all of this!!
So far so good *crosses fingers*


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_yay! more snow!

*grumbles*















I should move to the equator. 
Edited for ownage :








Seasons greetings from the snowy north.


_Modified by Iroczgirl at 1:11 PM 12-24-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Chris... I am your friend remember... but you missed your payment of $20 for the week the past 2 weeks... so if I dont get the payments by this week... you wont be my friend









payment in return for friendship? thats illegal in most states in the union


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
*grumbles* I should move to the equator. 


I've been to central america, not to far from where you speak, great weather, but not Sciroccos.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_
I've been to central america, not to far from where you speak, great weather, but not Sciroccos.

import


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
import

to Costa Rica, I'll leave my Scirocco in the US and visit in June each year, if I move down there


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_
to Costa Rica, I'll leave my Scirocco in the US and visit in June each year, if I move down there









You couldn't, the rest of the year you would suffer from withdrawals, just like the rest of us


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
You couldn't, the rest of the year you would suffer from withdrawals, just like the rest of us






























there are types of VWs down there to play with
















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpzeWc-rCGU&NR=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cdwvonWakQ


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

No me gusta ^^^


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_
there are types of VWs down there to play with

















Looks like we need to import some of those! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_

I should move to the equator. 
Edited for ownage :

Seasons greetings from the snowy north.


Just a quick note to say Merry Xmas to all. As luck / Karma / Murphy's law would have it, I just recieved a head cold. THERE ISN'T EVEN ANY SNOW. Ridiculous. I'm going to go consult Dr. Bacardi. I hope he's not empty or I'm gonna be Lewis Black pissed. Cya in a couple days.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_
there are types of VWs down there to play with









again: import


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hmm, dinner is cooking, I think it's time to start consuming some sort of holiday beverage...


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Well Brad just got home with more stuff to wrap. And here I thought I was done.
Where's that holiday beverage....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Chris... I am your friend remember... but you missed your payment of $20 for the week the past 2 weeks... so if I dont get the payments by this week... you wont be my friend









Are you propositioning me, young lady? 
Fraser, do you see this? Are you gonna tolerate this behaviour?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

I know you were joking, but it still brought up all the bad memories I have stashed away in the back of my mind. So after feeling like a complete loser for a while, I eventually dealt with it and moved on. Children are cruel, cruel creatures, remember that. I hate kids for that reason.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
payment in return for friendship? thats illegal in most states in the union

And the District of Columbia. Not to mention Puerto Rico, Guam, and the Virgin Islands.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Fraser, do you see this? Are you gonna tolerate this behaviour?









I won't tolerate the behavior or your spelling


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
I won't tolerate the behavior or your spelling

I hath went olde school on ye arse.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Well, now I've been banished to my computer for a bit. Seems as though there's some wrapping going on in the living room that I'm not supposed to see. So much for us not getting each other anything this year.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Well, now I've been banished to my computer for a bit. Seems as though there's some wrapping going on in the living room that I'm not supposed to see. So much for us not getting each other anything this year.

Oh ow, I hope you got him something








I recieved a phone call earlier today, my christmas present was picked up in Maine


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re:*

Hope everyone has a good christmas... let's be honest... we will probably all be on here at least once tomorrow though...
Today I had to make about 75DOZEN (and no i'm not kidding) cookies with the family... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

*twardnw waits by the mailbox for cookies to arrive*


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_Hope everyone has a good christmas... let's be honest... we will probably all be on here at least once tomorrow though... 

I will be here


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_
I will be here





































As will I.
I expect cookies for me, Princess


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_Hope everyone has a good christmas... let's be honest... we will probably all be on here at least once tomorrow though...
Today I had to make about 75DOZEN (and no i'm not kidding) cookies with the family... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

I'll be here at some point. 
And you better give me some of them cookies.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*

I'll be here! Bad weather, a day off from work = Mk1 and the vortex


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Iroczgirl)*

I *am* here. But just waiting on Brad to get outta the shower so we can head for all the relative's today. Gonna be a busy one, but I'll probably check-in tonight as well.
Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Merry x-mas everybody! Last night we did our annual x-mas eve party at my Mom's house, basically we sit around and drink Tom & Jerrys. Yummy! http://www.gourmetsleuth.com/tomandjerrybatter.htm
Today we are going back over to Mom's in the morning, then we have most of the day to relax and then go back over for dinner. I like a nice relaxed Christmas! When I was younger, we ran around all over the place all day and it sucked. 
Scirocco content: Yes, there is some! We moved the Wife's Golf around to the back and covered it with a tarp, so today I am picking up the Scirocco from storage and bringing it in to the garage for major surgery today and tomorrow. 
Have a great day everyone!








Brendan


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Merry Christmas!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Merry Christmas!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*








Merry Christmas!








Enjoyed some present exchanges here in Austin with Erin, her Mom and Brothers. Good times all around. We had a big delicious breakfast with everyone and will be heading to a movie at some point.
Two more days till my 33rd birthday...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

Merry Christmas to all!!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Good midafternoon, Merry Christmas everybody.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Good midafternoon, Merry Christmas everybody.

it is still morning on the west coast, merry christmas everybody


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
And you better give me some of them cookies.


Ummm we will see maybe if we get organized on getting cheese steaks in philly at some point you can have some


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_

I expect cookies for me, Princess









You already know you are getting cookies silly








Edited for ownage:











_Modified by Princess_Pink at 12:40 PM 12-25-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*

So how has everyone's Christmas been?
Anybody get anything cool?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_So how has everyone's Christmas been?
Anybody get anything cool?

I got my very first cellphone that's capable of taking pictures...now I need a laptop that's capable of bluetooth


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*

Busy day here.....Lori's family, my family and Lori's grandmother's place. Finally back home to exhange our gifts. I got jackstands and a spring compressor set.








Merry Christmas, everyone.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
I got my very first cellphone that's capable of taking pictures...now I need a laptop that's capable of bluetooth









Hello, and welcome to 2002.








I got a GPS navigation unit, and a couple pairs of shoes.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I got a vinyl cutter, some rolls o' vinyl and some scirocco parts that are waiting for me back home


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (DrFraserCrane)*

Finally back home for a bit. Probably the most Scirocco related thing I got was a CIS fuel pressure test kit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Still looking for Sciroccos in season 3 of Airwolf though. (Watched two episodes tonight.) Now off to a movie with JediLynne & her husband.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Hello, and welcome to 2002.










Actually, I prefer 1975








And I take pride in my Heathkit receiver and amp from 1961 and my Nintendo game from 1979


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_ Probably the most Scirocco related thing I got was a CIS fuel pressure test kit. 

A very excellent gift!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Who makes it? I need to get one someday.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Finally back home for a bit. Probably the most Scirocco related thing I got was a CIS fuel pressure test kit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









If my fuel pump dies again......


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_So how has everyone's Christmas been?
Anybody get anything cool?

Some clothes... suitcases for dublin tomorrow... and Frasers mom got him basically the exact same thing I got him for christmas...oops...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Some clothes... suitcases for dublin tomorrow... and Frasers mom got him basically the exact same thing I got him for christmas...oops...

Oh snap! Ya gotta coordinate. My Dad almost did the same thing. He gave me a pair of Nike SBs (sweet) but my Grandma also gave me a pair of Nikes (not SBs, but similar in style). Fortunately, they were totally different colors (sorry, no pink). The SBs are black with purple swoosh and pale lime green inside. The non-SBs are red/black.
And are you procuring luggage for Dublin tomorrow, or going to Dublin tomorrow?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_








If my fuel pump dies again...... 

Actually, with all the fuel pump problems you've had you should check it either way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
A very excellent gift!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Who makes it? I need to get one someday.

Here is the kit I have. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Scroll down, way down. No flux cap. parts in there.








http://www.specialtauto.com/de....html
Hope everyone had a great Christmas.








I'm in ur phonez fixin ur dial tonez.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
And are you procuring luggage for Dublin tomorrow, or going to Dublin tomorrow?

she is going luggage shopping tomorrow, leaving for Dublin on the 10th


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Good to see everyones been having a good Christmas!
Car related stuff was a wrench set (Thanks Timob!) and a fuzzy car seat cover (damn this thing beats sitting on a cold leather seat when it's -15 out!).
I gifted myself a Umii 908 jacket from the 45 RPM store. Self-given gifts rock!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Oh snap! Ya gotta coordinate. My Dad almost did the same thing. He gave me a pair of Nike SBs (sweet) but my Grandma also gave me a pair of Nikes (not SBs, but similar in style). Fortunately, they were totally different colors (sorry, no pink). The SBs are black with purple swoosh and pale lime green inside. The non-SBs are red/black.
And are you procuring luggage for Dublin tomorrow, or going to Dublin tomorrow?

So you've co-ordinated your footware nicely with my rides I see! (Be sure to bring the purple swooshes for shotgunning at FFC next year, and get a pimpin' hat too heh?) I got myself some new brown FABULOUS Sketchers with rhinestone insets...to go with Klaus' hidden secret side. 
My Christmas unfortunately was dominated by severely depressed family members (to the point where I'm withholding car keys). If you know someone dealing with this, be supportive. I'm trying hard to keep my chin up, and thank goodness I have my kids. (If I've seemed edgy, this is why) 
Jord got me a tree (yeah, Daun will know Jord, he's not my kid, for the record, and Daun could give an accurate perception of how that all went..and yeah, I got the call "We're stuck in a ditch", for real). I'll post up a pic of the tree. Adam decorated it at 3 AM Christmas morning after "doing his rounds". Some of the ornaments are orientation challenged. 
Of course despite my advance planning, Mr Murphy had me going cross border on Boxing day to get Julie's new Hakka Rs (her gift). That went amazingly well except for being late to Boyko family dinner (never a good idea). Yesterday someone else was supposed to be installing them on the car, but you know how that worked out. Of course that someone else had my jack tied up under a sled (I was told the sled was "first in the queue"...par for the course.) Burnt some of the dinner in the process... discovered the steelies were in need of hub centering rings, managed to put a nice ding in the rocker on a glob of frozen slush/turned to concrete...etc...this is on my future '08 beater City Golf. So a typical day.
Santa was good to the garages, both mine and Adam's, and he installed the new bench grinder and was using it already. The old one died. I also got some stubby wrenches, and lots of other small things.
Today is about me gettig my gear organized for a wedding photo shoot tomorrow (no, I don't do weddings, this is s favour to a friend, and I wish I'd have said no). And of course the bear still needs work Lots of it! Tonight's MY family's dinner. And the wedding rehearsal which I am not going to, but Dennis has to. Anyway, that's it from here. Long and dragged out. See if my internet works, it sure hasn't been lately.




_Modified by punchbug at 4:29 AM 12-26-2008_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*

Goodmorning. Just another day.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Goodmorning. Just another day.


Not just any, it's the day after...


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Not just any, it's the day after...


blue sky and no rain








going Scirocco hunting today


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: (California 16v)*

Started out sunny and cold, then turned into torrential rain. With thunder even....








Taking a break from pulling the engine and tranny. Almost done!
Brendan


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Started out sunny and cold, then turned into torrential rain. With thunder even....











Same here in Dayton... weird stuff


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_

blue sky and no rain








going Scirocco hunting today









Rain, snow that just won't melt and a temperamental 16v...I feel like I should just stay home.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
she is going luggage shopping tomorrow, leaving for Dublin on the 10th

I thought that was what she meant, but one can never tell for certain.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_So you've co-ordinated your footware nicely with my rides I see! (Be sure to bring the purple swooshes for shotgunning at FFC next year, and get a pimpin' hat too heh?) I got myself some new brown FABULOUS Sketchers with rhinestone insets...to go with Klaus' hidden secret side. 

The shoes in question:








The do match the people eater quite nicely. The shotgunning is a maybe, with any luck I'll have one of my very own Sciroccos there.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Oh snap! Ya gotta coordinate. My Dad almost did the same thing. He gave me a pair of Nike SBs (sweet) but my Grandma also gave me a pair of Nikes (not SBs, but similar in style). Fortunately, they were totally different colors (sorry, no pink). The SBs are black with purple swoosh and pale lime green inside. The non-SBs are red/black.
And are you procuring luggage for Dublin tomorrow, or going to Dublin tomorrow?

I actually leave for dublin on january 10th... but i did get my huge suitcase today


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
I actually leave for dublin on january 10th... but i did get my huge suitcase today









I thought it was a couple of weeks away still.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

So what's the deal Philly people? Are we doing winter cheesesteaks or what?


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
The shoes in question:










Those look kinda uncomfortable. Then again, I usually prefer function over style with shoes.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
Those look kinda uncomfortable. Then again, I usually prefer function over style with shoes.


They're only uncomfortable because they are a size smaller than I usually wear, so they're a little snug. 
The other ones I got are these:








To go along with these that I already had:










_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 7:07 PM 12-26-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Mmmmm....sugar cookies. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_So what's the deal Philly people? Are we doing winter cheesesteaks or what?

I want to. I'm back in town on the 2nd, the Princess leaves the 10th
there is our window http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Goodmorning. Just another day.


Not just ANY day. One of the most important days in the racing season. I will post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ball is rolling on the Philly GTG
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4176796


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_ball is rolling on the Philly GTG
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4176796

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_ball is rolling on the Philly GTG
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4176796

Yay! I'm excited!








edited for ownage... AGAIN!:cincy east











_Modified by Princess_Pink at 8:58 PM 12-26-2008_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*

Warm but rainy all day.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Warm and windy here today. Still, might have to head to the hangar to work on stuff. If I could just shake the "tireds" and slight hangover. I need to give up Vodka.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Goodmorning, all that nice melted snow and rain has now turned to ICE, it was 42 and heavy fog last night at midnight, it was 27 and overcast this morning at 6 so Yay for Great Lakes weather.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

most of the ice on our street is breaking up now, think the Scirocco might be able to make it out today


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

"stang up" 
ROFL
http://vimeo.com/2349174


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_most of the ice on our street is breaking up now, think the Scirocco might be able to make it out today

Just beware of parking lots! They seem to resemble the surface of the moon these days...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_"stang up" 
ROFL

One word...disturbing

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view
















Guess we can't really talk, we've got the mafia


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

got the driveway cleared, and a path out to the ruts in our street. I'm tempted to try and drive the Audi, and just leave the Scirocco in the garage, but I think the Audi would just act like a snow plow :-\


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I killed it in here...


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_I killed it in here...










_Quote, originally posted by *ehow.com- HOW TO CLEAR A ROOM* »_
Step1
Plan the entry and clearance of a room beforehand. It is often necessary to plan such assaults on the fly, so keep in mind a few key points: who will get the door open and how, who enters the room and in what order, and who will stay outside to cover the entry team.
Step2
Breech the door to the room. You can breech a door by kicking it down, knocking it down with a sledge hammer, blowing it down with a shotgun or blowing it up with an explosive. Ideally, you will only use as much force as is necessary to breech a door.
Step3
Tell the number one person to enter the door with her weapon at eye level, both of her eyes opened. Look down the barrel and be prepared to aim. She will move with her back against the wall looking across the room and look for bad guys.
Step4
Have your number two person enter and go the opposite way through the door he will take up the secondary point of dominance and will cover all of the room you couldn't see in your sweep.
Step5
Any other teammates now enter, and without getting into anyone else's line of fire, they move along the wall and take up spots equidistant from the number one and two man.
Step6
The one man asks if everyone is up. Members of the team will respond in the affirmative if they are certain their sector is clear. If there are more doors to other rooms in the building the leaders will now plan an action to clear that room.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_got the driveway cleared, and a path out to the ruts in our street. I'm tempted to try and drive the Audi, and just leave the Scirocco in the garage, but I think the Audi would just act like a snow plow :-\

Yeah, my Mk2 has really been hating me for using it as a snowplow














It's melting though, down in Seattle it's pretty much gone, Shoreline is still a huge mess. Good news, I found a snow shovel, Canadian, of course http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Goodmorning, all that nice melted snow and rain has now turned to ICE, it was 42 and heavy fog last night at midnight, it was 27 and overcast this morning at 6 so Yay for Great Lakes weather.









First, Happy Festivus from the Wind Tunnel. Can you imagine the Sciroccos all snug in their beds in there? 
No, no, no. What you MEANT was: "All that nice melted snow and rain has now turned into *a flood in my basement http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif AGAIN







*"
This time it wasn't that my water heater spilled its guts, it was "dead sump pump". YAY!! Yeah, I needed THAT!










_Modified by punchbug at 4:16 AM 12-28-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

My bowels have been _Culverized™_
I feel horrible. I'm never eating fast food again.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Not just ANY day. One of the most important days in the racing season. I will post pictures tomorrow.

Okay, as I was saying before I got interrupted by the chaos that is my life....It is Christmas...okay, WAS. Jord went and got me this nice tree...it is a juniper. There are several reasons WHY this species will never become a popular choice for indoor use. One is the little teensy weensy spinelike "awl-shaped leaves". Others include, but are not limited to, the "not-so-delightful" aroma...and complete lack of symmetry...but I was sure glad to have a tree.








Anyway, around our place, Christmas means one thing, and one thing alone. It is the day before Boxing Day, and time to get going on the entry for the big race. Here is the prestigious award for winning this race:








Okay, sending this bit...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*

So perhaps eight or nine years ago, my son and my nephew were given musical Christmas Teddy bears on trikes, and immediately they got raced in the hall. Ours was slightly faster out of the box. A challenge was issued, and the following year, we totally rained havoc on their furry asses. (We'd stuffed a larger battery up into our bear). Propulsion got bigger and meaner, ours morphed into an aluminum body rail with a fast RC drivetrain, they mucked with jet propulsion, and last year they *marginally* beat us with a motor from a vaccuum beater bar. Only because we had an electrical fire on the rematch, the first heat was THAT close. So here's the raw materials for this year's version:








Propulsion was provided by a belt sander that Princess thoughtfully put on sale at the perfect time. The belt got flipped over, and covered with reversed duct tape (sticky side OUT for added traction!). 
Adam had damaged his Skidoo Rev XP (his FAST sled, it's like 450 lbs with 150hp on tap) and it provided a nice chunk of cast aluminum frame for the attachment of the cowling and skis. In order to adhere to the one rule governing this race, skis were attached with Velcro, so the the entire rig would fit into a beer case. 
We got decked out in our bling and got ready to go all gangsta on their asses....








We also had "the Captain" on our side (pictured here with my son and my brother), in order to properly influence thier reaction time. Adam, as we all know, had spent the year conditioning his liver for just such an occasion, so was not terribly impacted. The Captain and he are good buddies. ARrrRRrrrrr....








Okay, so here are the competitors. We went with a snowmobile theme, they used a cut down version of last year's beater bar chassis, but with a very simple propulsion system. There was, as you can imagine, a great deal of dispute over lane choice. They obviously wanted a clear pull. 








Here's a shot during the race. You can see that our little sled got a good jump on them....
















And then....DISASTER!! There was a HORRIBLE accident. My Dad said he could see sparks from the living room. (He'd been into the sauce too, there WERE no sparks...). But there WAS a crash. A bad one....
















Results of the race AFTER a word from our sponsor......

CINCY!!!!!!!!! Be there...book it off now, fix your car...whatever the lame excuse might potentially be...GET IT TAKEN CARE OF NOW!!!!

Whheeee.....CINCY!!!!!!!









Oh, BTW, we won the bear race AGAIN!!!!!! The competition was DEVASTATED, they just couldn't believe how fast ours was! 


_Modified by punchbug at 7:52 AM 12-28-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*

awesome story Cathy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (DrFraserCrane)*

Well, I'm off for a while...no electricity due to the gale force winds. Maybe it'll be out long enough for ANOTHER basement flood...







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Headed for some


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*

We got a little bit of wind here in cincinnati as well. I didn't lose power for too long.
Hope you come through it ok.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: (StaHiMooney)*

Well, what a WHIRLWIND it was for me. Here's the itinerary:
*Dec 20th:* Fly to Austin,TX and stay with Erin's Mom and Brothers.
*Dec 22nd:* Stay with Erin's Dad and step-Mom. Have Christmas #1.
*Dec 24th:* Back to Erin's Mom's. Have Christmas #2.
*Dec 26th:* Back to Erin's Dad's. Birthday party for cousin Jordan (12th Birthday) and me (33rd Birthday).
*Dec 27th:* Wake up at 4:30am for flight back to Philly. An interesting way to spend my actual day of my birth. Arrive in Philly at 11:45am. Catch a cab home, get showered, exchange gifts with Erin, pick up Albert from my brother's house. Drive to Philly suburbs. Have Christmas #3 and Birthday party #2. Eat dinner and cake. Wash, rinse, repeat.
*Dec 28th:* Clean up, relax and go buy a PS3 game and BlueRay disc. YAY!
I'm taking the day off tomorrow to work on the Scirocco. And drink more







.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Well, after Power Lounging yeasterday I'm over at a friends waiting for the roast and playing Guild Wars.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Well, ...
*Dec 27th:* Wake up at 4:30am for flight back to Philly. An interesting way to spend my *actual day of my birth*. Arrive in Philly at 11:45am. Catch a cab home, get showered, exchange gifts with Erin, pick up Albert from my brother's house. Drive to Philly suburbs. Have Christmas #3 and Birthday party #2. Eat dinner and cake. Wash, rinse, repeat.
... And drink more







.









Happy Birthday young man. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Okay, as I was saying before I got interrupted by the chaos that is my life....It is Christmas...okay, WAS. Jord went and got me this nice tree...it is a juniper. There are several reasons WHY this species will never become a popular choice for indoor use. One is the little teensy weensy spinelike "awl-shaped leaves". Others include, but are not limited to, the "not-so-delightful" aroma...and complete lack of symmetry...but I was sure glad to have a tree.


Nice tree Cathy, glad you finally got one up. I especially like how the lights match your car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Happy birthday Joe, and welcome home. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Just got Top Gear downloaded. As soon as I finish eating, I'll be watching that. 75 minute special from Vietnam tonight.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Just got Top Gear downloaded. As soon as I finish eating, I'll be watching that. 75 minute special from Vietnam tonight.









Yeah, my lovely daughter Waterfall burned me two whole years worth of TopGear for Christmas, but of course they won't play on our DVD player or my computer.







We did watch one of them on her laptop before she went back to Guelph though. 
And happy Birthday Joe! Holy heck you're young! But you still need a MkI.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*

Happy B-day Joe


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Oh, BTW, we won the bear race AGAIN!!!!!! The competition was DEVASTATED, they just couldn't believe how fast ours was! 


Congrats! This is always one of the highlights of the holiday season, to hear all about the Bear Race. Glad to hear you successfully defended your title.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Happy B-day Joe


x2


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Happy birthday Joe!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Happy birthday Joe!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









and again!!!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*

Goodmorning, well it's early and I'm on my way in to work, Feh!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Congrats! This is always one of the highlights of the holiday season, to hear all about the Bear Race. Glad to hear you successfully defended your title.

Thanks, we were really happy since theirs with the pullcord was such a simple design, and ours was untested for that distance; we knew it was fast, but we weren't sure it would stay straight enough. Where IS everyone?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Where IS everyone?









Well I am sitting here at work, planning a trip to Mobile AL later this week. Fingers crossed for good weather....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Well I am sitting here at work, planning a trip to Mobile AL later this week. Fingers crossed for good weather....

No kidding, and fingers crossed here for ya. Hope that pretty girl flies home without any issues.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*

We'll see! So far everything I've seen / researched on her makes me feel warm & fuzzy.
Edit for ownage










_Modified by vwdaun at 9:41 AM 12-29-2008_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (vwdaun)*

Ownage? Perhaps a pic of something V-tailish? <hint hint, nudge nudge>


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*

Sheesh, gimme a sec 'eh? I actually had traffic in here. lol


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (vwdaun)*

Glad you finally got that taken care of. I'm waiting for signs of life around the house here, but seeing none, I think I'll go pat the green guy on the backside with some tools.

























_Modified by punchbug at 7:45 AM 12-29-2008_


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_We'll see! So far everything I've seen / researched on her makes me feel warm & fuzzy.

what year v tail are going to look at in Mobile?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (California 16v)*

1957, same year as *moi*. I told him he should just give it to me,







but he seemed to have some problem with that scheme. Not that I could fly it anyway.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_1957, same year as *moi*. I told him he should just give it to me,







but he seemed to have some problem with that scheme. Not that I could fly it anyway.









Hey now... 152 today, Bonanza tomorrow.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_1957, same year as *moi* 

'57 was a good year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








I had a lovely 4-day weekend involving very little Christmas, but a bunch of driving around in adverse weather conditions (snow, thick fog and insane winds) visiting friends. Just what the doctor ordered








This week = more work, but I'm taking Wednesday morning off to see in the court in Guelph will go easy on me for a speeding ticket


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_

This week = more work, but I'm taking Wednesday morning off to see in the court in Guelph will go easy on me for a speeding ticket









HA! Good luck with that. They almost threw me in jail for what essentially started as a broken exhaust. Plea bargain is the only way I stayed out and left them in the dust. I hope you're half American and willing to move.










_Modified by Rave Racer at 8:39 PM 12-29-2008_


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Rave Racer)*

Hi.
I took the MK1 out for a spin today...put the battery in and headed out to Circuit City to buy a digital TV converter for an 85 year old lady, then off to my friend's shop to borrow the lift for an hour. Sprayed my chassis with Waxoyl.
On the way to Circuit City, there were four dudes in a Subaru Imprezza behind me. As I went to turn and they rolled past, all but the driver were spun completely around in their seats, gawking at the car. It's nice to be different.
It was a pleasure to drive the car. The turbo liked the 40 degree air.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (sciroccojim)*

Was it a random 85 year old lady, or one that you know? Did you know she was 85 at the time?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (sciroccojim)*

Jim's driving!!!







What a nice belated Christmas gift THAT is to hear about!







Glad your busted front cross member's good enough to allow fancy pedal work!
I was out doing a few things on my little guy, but no driving here, the road's too messy.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Jim's driving!!!







What a nice belated Christmas gift THAT is to hear about!







Glad your busted front cross member's good enough to allow fancy pedal work!
I was out doing a few things on my little guy, but no driving here, the road's too messy.

Nothing can stop Jim!


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Where IS everyone?









Stuck in Western Maryland... bored out of my mind... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Stuck in Western Maryland... bored out of my mind... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

What are you doing out there?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Nothing can stop Jim!









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Nothing can stop Jim!









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
What are you doing out there?

visiting the family before i go across the pond for multiple months... let me tell you there is just so much to do here... we went to a movie and went bowling... and the wal-mart here is vigger than the mall...
as a reference.... the mall here is the size of about HALF of ONE level of the towson mall... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*

I was released from work early this evening. Now I can't sleep. To many things going on.
Saw a red 16V on my way to work. I wish to go driving again. But for now we wait. Happy New year everyone, if I'm not on again before then.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: (jedilynne)*

Goodmorning, sitting at work watching the snow fall, supposed to be over 7", we'll see.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (jedilynne)*

Hey Lynne, yeah, winter sucks. So this would be your first experience with winter Scirocco withdrawal eh? Yeah, it sucks. Heck, I can't even see a few of mine, they're all bundled up out there. We usually pass the time by cheering each other up on here, so here's some cheer -->CHEER!!!!







Oh, that and drinking


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Hey Lynne, yeah, winter sucks. So this would be your first experience with winter Scirocco withdrawal eh? Yeah, it sucks. Heck, I can't even see a few of mine, they're all bundled up out there. We usually pass the time by cheering each other up on here, so here's some cheer -->CHEER!!!!







Oh, that and drinking









what is this winter scirocco withdrawl you speak of??? I have been driving mine everyday.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
what is this winter scirocco withdrawl you speak of??? I have been driving mine everyday.

Yes, I drove north just so I could have MOAR winter with my Scirocco!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: (TheTimob)*

Thanks for the birthday wishes, guys and gals.
Cath, you're right. I'm young *and* I need a Mk1, preferably in Kolibri Grun.








In Scirocco news, I successfully swapped both fuel pumps in the 16V, with the help of my brother and some Harp lager. It cured all groaning. I even found a useful part at the VW dealership: the copper crush washers at the banjo bolt by the main pump. Who'da thought?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Thanks for the birthday wishes, guys and gals.
Cath, you're right. I'm young *and* I need a Mk1, preferably in Kolibri Grun.








In Scirocco news, I successfully swapped both fuel pumps in the 16V, with the help of my brother and some Harp lager. It cured all groaning. I even found a useful part at the VW dealership: the copper crush washers at the banjo bolt by the main pump. Who'da thought?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sounds like you got that all sorted out with the proper fluids for the job. She'll be happier with new pumps. And the dealer HAD the copper washers? Lucky you! I had problems sourcing the little ones for the distributor last time "I was there" on Klaus. Won't "be there" again on him anyway. And I'd never thought of the colour of MkI for you, but somehow I can see you in that bronzy-gold for some reason....hmmm, green eh? What's not to love about THAT?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Princess_Pink)*

One of my favorite balmore traditions!!!
Oh crap no more snow man








Oh BTW Can anyone give me a summary? Anything ggod happen while I was not watching?
el t


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
You already know you are getting cookies silly <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/grinsanta.gif" BORDER="0"> 
Edited for ownage:








_Modified by Princess_Pink at 12:40 PM 12-25-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Neptuno)*

Good evening.
I saw another Scirocco driving around this morning. It looked to be dark green with a 16v kit and TSW Hockenheims.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Good evening.
I saw another Scirocco driving around this morning. It looked to be dark green with a 16v kit and TSW Hockenheims.

interesting








saw a dark charcoil Scirocco 16v with red VW on the grill just down the street from my parents


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

wish it was the 31st, really want to cash my paycheck


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Good evening.
I saw another Scirocco driving around this morning. It looked to be dark green with a 16v kit and TSW Hockenheims.

iiiinteresting


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_One of my favorite balmore traditions!!!
Oh crap no more snow man








Oh BTW Can anyone give me a summary? Anything ggod happen while I was not watching?
el t



We all sat here and waited for your arrival. 
Well, I went to a funeral, took pictures at a wedding, and had a good therapy session today. I had no clue that my "therapy equipment" could do "whacky tach" as well as a VW, but hey, they are aircooled beasties. Needless to say, alternate equipment was arranged quickly. Oh, and go back a page or two, Adam and I WHOPPED ASS with our bear in the big race. Belt Sander and Duct Tape FTW. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And in other news? Daun and Brad are buying a Banana, The Princess and the Doctor are doing vacations apart (OH!! The scandal, the lonliness, the sunburns!!) Joe got older and still needs a MkI. JIM IS DRIVING!! Chris has new shoes that match my 'vert very nicely. And some fools are winter driving their Roccos. IrocGirl's still got that sexy MkI and was enjoying the snow.








I'm missing something...but that's a start. Oh, I know what it is. We're all still nuts in the head and need lives. But that's a given


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*

Oh, there's THIS too:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*

That pretty much sums it up.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Re: (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_
saw a dark charcoil Scirocco 16v with red VW on the grill just down the street from my parents









Saw my Scirocco when it's car cover blew halfway down my street last night, even though it was held on with bungee cords


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Saw my Scirocco when it's car cover blew halfway down my street last night, even though it was held on with bungee cords










I hope my silver 16v is okay in florida without a cover


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Saw my Scirocco when it's car cover blew halfway down my street last night, even though it was held on with bungee cords









Yikes! How much snow did it blow off the car?

Edited for Cincy content :



_Modified by Iroczgirl at 11:29 PM 12-30-2008_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

quick! own the page!
edit: good save 


_Modified by twardnw at 8:31 PM 12-30-2008_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

dammit, I killed it in here


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Saw my Scirocco when it's car cover blew halfway down my street last night, even though it was held on with bungee cords









This wind's been NUTS! I went out and propped a 2' long hunk of 6X6 post on the cowling of Wedgie's sled (this is the one with red tape holding it together). Anyway, the cowling blew into the middle of the lawn, and the 6X6 got lifted to do that. I watched a 8" diameter hunk of tree fall, that was cool. BUT the tarpaper on the pole barn roof came through with only one hunk missing. When we staple stuff, it's stapled!
Nothing hit your car in its uncovered state, did it?

Oh, and Congrats Tyler! 
This should liven things up in here, it's almost the end of 2008...what did YOU do that was fantastic this year?








No, I didn't drop acid....



_Modified by punchbug at 5:04 AM 12-31-2008_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*

Okay, here's my year in pictures: 
We did some building projects and moved a shed:








I got my new future winter beater and even got to drive it three or four times:









My son and I got into convertibles:








OOOPs, wrong 'vert.....these are the new immigrants:








New top for my borrowed summer daily:








Hosted another Track Day North, and as usual, Rocco people are GREAT!








My only trip down the track was riding shotgun in THIS!!








Spent a lot of winter weekends up North "helping" Drew install this gizmo on my MkI. I learned that I am a mere shell of myself when my MkI is away for a year, and that I CAN function somewhat when I am very ill. And that Rocco people ROCK. 
















And that I can haul ass and get a different car ready for Cincy in very short order:
Sing along: "First Gear, Outta sight" (can you name the song I've messed with the lyrics on there?)
















Just used this:








Proof that I fixed her: (Photo credit Jeff Hicks)








Ah, sweet Cincy...more in a minute...
OH, somewhere in the early winter/spring? Ann Arbor to see JediLynne:








And this was an insane trip to Cincy in February???? Needed to get/powder coat a tranny casing: 
























(yeah, that's TWO full gearbox rebuilds this year)



_Modified by punchbug at 6:29 AM 12-31-2008_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*

Okay, Cincy was a disaster because of one Mr Dan Snow. (Evil, evil man...) I'd made a failed deal on a local Cabby, and got the idea in my head just before Cincy that I should check on the status of a certain purple Floridian. Doesn't he just show up in it and wave it in front of my face.








Anyway, this lead to my 16 state Magical Mystery Tour. Not as impressive as the Timbo trip, but here we go:
I began in Michigan to bowl with Daun:








And to share a very special day with ElT, in case you don't recognize him, he's the one in in black:








What a fantastic wedding!
Then to Ohio:








And we flew over a few more states to land here. (Many thanks to Van for the ride to Floreeeeedah!):








And meet this (evil, evil) guy driving a stretch bunny:








Also hung out with these guys:








And took some glamour shots of our 16V's on the beach:








Once again, people on this list ROCK!
The required rainbow appeared:








It wouldn't be a road trip without a reminder:








Back home, then right back to Ohio to get into this which has since been sold:








And off to Osh Kosh! Here's Jim, another Roccoholic, checking out somethin' somethin'.








I checked out some stuff too:








Met up with the Timob on his EPIC voyage:








Then off to Philly for some cheesesteaks!!
























Back home by way of Cape Cod:








I put 6000 miles on a new-to-me 22 year old car in a month. Loved every minute of it too!! 
This guy hosted a nice event in the fall:
















And new group was born up here as well, which I am VERY excited about, this is the first SECO (Scirocco Enthusiasts Of Ontario) meet. VERY nice cars, and VERY nice people! Like a branch of the family I never knew aboot!!!








WOW what a year!!!
On a personal note, I spent a lot of time in this thing too. I know, not a Scirocco....friggin gateway drugs seem so innocent....my rented girl Yankee Juliet Lima. Lovin' the colour scheme:








Share with me the view from my first therapy session, err, left seat flight, Brrrr.... Didn't look as scary yesterday! : 








Oh, and I got this guy home without any major issues just ahead of the salt season. 









Thanks again to Drew for the time, manpower, engineering, fabrication, parts, well, everything...
















Anyway, it was my 50th year on the planet, and a really fantastic one overall. As with anything, there have been some downers, but I'll leave them out. Wishing you all a Happy New Year and many more!

_Modified by punchbug at 6:33 AM 12-31-2008_


_Modified by punchbug at 6:39 AM 12-31-2008_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*

Goodmorning, it's cold bud I really should wander out and blow the snow off the driveway. 
As for what I did this year, hmmmm, got the Scirocco going and haven't declared bankruptcy, other than that I really don't even remember this year.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (punchbug)*

Wow Cathy, what a year! It's been an eventful one on my end too as you well know.
Here's a brief look at the highlights (and a lowlight or two) of year:
I started off 2008 by passing my Commercial Pilot checkride. The examiner was Martha Lunken, retired FAA and now author for Flying magazine.








Shortly after that, Brad & I moved from Wilmington to a small house in Dayton that is right next to the runway at Moraine Airpark. We have some additions planned for 2009 that will make it much more friendly for entertaining.








We had major snow melt in March, along with some rain that brought the river up close to the top of the levy. Ironically the year ended in drought.








April saw the return to the road my faithful 16v. She'd been marginally roadworthy for a couple years. She immediately took a little roadtrip to northeast Ohio, under less than pleasant circumstances. (My grandmother passed away.)








In May we attended a much happier event involving JediLynne:








How can anyone forget June? Truly something I look forward to more than almost anything else every year. The only other thing that is anywhere close is Airventure Oshkosh which is basically just a huge Cincy with wings.








I also attended exactly one car show this year, in Auburn Hills Michigan. (I know, tsk tsk.) This is D-Bot's Mk1.








By June, flying season is in full swing. We took our fathers to a really cool fly-in for father's day.








As Cathy mentioned, I was a part of her Magical Mystery Tour. Here we are on the way to Florida to pick up the People Eater.








And Cathy trying on a Wilga for size at Airventure. I think she's more suited to Ercoupes though.








August saw The Timob travelling through (the first time) on his epic journey.








Grummy helps him plan his next leg.
















September sucked. Well actually, it blew. A lot. The remnants of Hurricane Ike went through and did some damage around Dayton, including to Brad's hangar. We were without power for a week.








The Grumman is on the mend though, so all is good.
Hmmm, looks like I forgot to dump the card for October and that camera is in the Golf, which Brad drove to work today. Ahhh well....
In November we put Miss Piddles up for sale. Surprisingly she sold within three weeks.








We got together for dinner with some of the local Scirocco peeps too.








Those are the highlights. There's been a lot of sad things this year, and a few battles too. For that reason, I'm glad that 2008 is drawing to a close and hoping that 2009 is a better year. There's plenty still unresolved but I'm going in optimistic.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

aww crap, something is seriously wrong with our server right now


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_aww crap, something is seriously wrong with our server right now









Are you hooked up to TD/Canada Trust? Apparently they're having issues with their ATMs. I'm wonder how much cash Waterfall has on hand for her evening of pub crawling tonight?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

no, not connected to them in any way


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

This page has too many picture!!

Not only that --- I'm the one complaining about it!
And it's Cathy's fault!! 
What's going on here?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Still nothing happening with our server, this sucks, guess I'm not going to be celebrating tonight


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Saw my Scirocco when it's car cover blew halfway down my street last night, even though it was held on with bungee cords









I would like to state for the record that today when I went to the Dr.'s house to pick up the Jetta to pick him up from the airport to travel to new york, I noticed that the cover had blown off of the scirocco!!!SO, being the good girlfriend and princess that I am, I went out of my way to move the scirocco into the garage in the place of the jetta and also chased down the cover in order to keep everything safe. Now, aren't I just the best? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

It was REALLY quiet at work so...... I ran updates and patches after backing up the databases and web systems.
I get a new server to play with Jan 9th. Extra ram, dual processor. Hot swappable.
(Now how could I fit that in my car....)


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_julie)*

Thanks, Daun and Cathy for the awesome pictorials!
Memories....
I'm excited about the first PA/NY/MD/NJ gtg of '09 - cheessteaks this Sunday!!!!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

fack! today just keeps getting better :headbang: Server is still down, I haven't eaten yet today, just stepped out to go to the cafe next door, and they closed early. Crap.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_Thanks, Daun and Cathy for the awesome pictorials!
Memories....
I'm excited about the first PA/NY/MD/NJ gtg of '09 - cheessteaks this Sunday!!!!

x2 on all counts


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I've never had a 'real' cheezsteak, shoulda snagged one when I flew through Philly.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Sweet, the Missus is going to bring me some food


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Feh! Well I went and put the Scirooco away, unfortunately when I bounced it over a snowdrift I ripped one of my rear brake lines.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

I have a gig tonight...big First Night concert - city of Bethlehem, PA.....starts at 10:00....City Hall Plaza
Here's the problem. The concert is OUTSIDE!!!! It's 20 degrees right now....feels like 6, with winds 20-30 MPH.
This is gonna be interesting.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_I have a gig tonight...big First Night concert - city of Bethlehem, PA.....starts at 10:00....City Hall Plaza
Here's the problem. The concert is OUTSIDE!!!! It's 20 degrees right now....feels like 6, with winds 20-30 MPH.
This is gonna be interesting.









I suggest long johns and wool socks.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

My year in review:
My friend borrowed my silver Scirocco last November, so I got some symptoms of withdrawal. So, in March I bought this:








I went to Philly and had a cheesesteak with some friends:
















In June I went to Ohio to the world's greatest Scirocco gathering, with some of my favorite folks.








Upon my sunburned return from Cincy, I went directly to Europe, I did not pass go and did not collect $200.
























I even saw a Scirocco!








I also finally got my silver Scirocco back, although I haven't driven it yet.
Then, in late September, was h2o, where despite the rain, I had a great time, made better by the fact that it coincided with my birthday.








Went to the fall foliage cruise, and got to ride shotgun in Cathy's Purple People Eater.
















Hopefully next year will be just as fun. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

slightly better news now, boss has paid for a Microsoft support incident, so maybe they'll be able to solve this issue.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Man, if I posted my 2008 year in review here - the servers would explode!


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_slightly better news now, boss has paid for a Microsoft support incident, so maybe they'll be able to solve this issue.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

I posted 5,022 pictures this year. If I posted them all at once, it would be 1.48 GB.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Man, if I posted my 2008 year in review here - the servers would explode!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

gah, piss poor timing on Microsofts part for calling me back, Jen just got here with my lunch :-\ now I can't eat it


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_I posted 5,022 pictures this year. If I posted them all at once, it would be 1.48 GB.









Cathy would love to see them again.









Happy New Year to all of you, including the dangling ducks. See you all in June. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Getting pretty dang close to page 53.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sweet, the guy from Microsoft is actually being quite helpful, was able to get me to my desktop, now we just have to narrow down what was causing the issue, on service at a time


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

been on the phone for an hour and fifteen minutes now, still hungry tho


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Only a couple more posts left until page 53. Are you ready, Cathy?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Maybe


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Sort of
Nope, make that OWN...now I gotta find a picture I didn't already use up!!!! But I need to go get a beer dahlin' back shortly!








Which way to go?








Ah, THIS way!!!








See how that goes!








Thanks for the page guys/hot chicks! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
Oh Hell, one more, why not? Are you in this one?

















_Modified by punchbug at 6:01 PM 12-31-2008_


_Modified by punchbug at 6:07 PM 12-31-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Yay!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

I actually called her to tell her. She'd be pissed if she missed...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

lol


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

a fitting picture for page 53


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

damn, been on the phone with Microsoft for over 2 hours now


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_I actually called her to tell her. She'd be pissed if she missed...

Nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_damn, been on the phone with Microsoft for over 2 hours now

What, can't they figure out Vista either?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

naw, Server 2008


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_I actually called her to tell her. She'd be pissed if she missed...

And I thank you for the call, as I was offline (gasp, horror). Here's something for ya while I'm digging out old pics....


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

is that a 1.8t intake manifold on a 16v?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_naw, Server 2008

So vista with delusions of grandeur.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_is that a 1.8t intake manifold on a 16v?

It appears to just be the top part of a 16v manifold.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
It appears to just be the top part of a 16v manifold.

Yes it looks like a 16v manifold from something other than a Scirocco or Cabbi.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
So vista with delusions of grandeur.

pretty much, tho it has been working almost flawlessly for us for the past 6 months


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
Yes it looks like a 16v manifold from something other than a Scirocco or Cabbi.

It would be from a Mk2 GTI/GLI, since the throttle body would be on the passenger side if it was installed normally.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

It's winblows, it's just lulling you into a false sense of security, then BAM!, it leaves you reaching for the Phillips Milk of Magnesia, and hands full of ibuprofen.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

wow, in the time it took my server to be ready for log-in, I went to the bathroom, got a drink, and managed to eat a sourdough Jack


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

The computer we have at work is dead too. It's the only one that didn't suck. One of 2 that has a color screen. It suffers from myspace-induced seizures. After being on for a couple of minutes, it comes up with a blue screen of death. We've been running it in safe mode for a couple of weeks now, but IE windows keep popping up randomly. Sometimes it's a myspace-related ad, one time it had a bunch of Chinese writing.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

spyware/adware infection no doubt. go over to http://www.bleepingcomputer.com and sign up, follow their instructions to post a log file for HiJack This! and they'll help clean it up.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Man, if I posted my 2008 year in review here - the servers would explode!

No kidding, and it IS funny that YOU are complaining about ME posting too many pictures. (though I DID go a bit nuts, sorry) You know that when I posted my year in review, it took me an actual year to upload though, right?








And Princess Pink? Well done, somebody has to take care of the family, leaving the kids to fend for themselves in the weather is unacceptable. 
And a warning, Fin number one is fading, and it has a little friend all chilled and waiting







. Could get bad....
OH, and an edit since I'm "there" (takes me a while to dig back through photobucket) "It's not easy being green... just look at that ass!!
Allyn's got such a sexy ass. Which goes invisible if he turns sideways. Where the hell is he anyway?







Under de sea?


















_Modified by punchbug at 6:43 PM 12-31-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_spyware/adware infection no doubt. go over to http://www.bleepingcomputer.com and sign up, follow their instructions to post a log file for HiJack This! and they'll help clean it up.

Fortunately, it's not my problem. They bought something of that sort, but it hasn't really helped. I can't wait to see what sort of restrictions they put on computer usage now. Bastards have to looking at that crap at work. I keep my workplace web browsing car-related for the most part, other than looking at my fantasy sports stats.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
pretty much, tho it has been working almost flawlessly for us for the past 6 months

<to the tune of the old Volare ads> Mo-ha-vay, whoa, whoa...
Sorry to hear you're stuck with computer issues. Hopefully it'll work out better than the "solution" to my intermittent dialup slowdown, like WTF, it's already SLOW. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

on the phone for 3 hours now


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Wow, all yous with your computer problems!!
I installed Windows 7 on my new computer - that's the next version of Windows after Vista.
It's really neato - it's vista with all of the bugs fixed, all of the annoyances solved, the interface cleaned up and optimized for speed.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

did you get in on a beta group for it, or did you 'aquire' a copy?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

does the Timob plead the 5th?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

holy damn, I've been on the phone for 4 hours now


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I've been beta testing since Windows Whistler. (XP)


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_holy damn, I've been on the phone for 4 hours now









Bummer...
But I'm still glad Cathy got to own her page! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Happy 2009 everyone!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*








just got a call from my sister, her husband, my brother, and my cousin, all wondering where I am


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_







just got a call from my sister, her husband, my brother, and my cousin, all wondering where I am

I hope you're getting paid for this...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Bummer...
But I'm still glad Cathy got to own her page! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Happy 2009 everyone!









Oddly, this time around I really didn't care! And Happy New Year to you eh? A year ago today my 79 changed into the "power adder class". Nice thing to do on the Eve of the New Year! This year I'm into Fin du Monde number two, awaiting a call from my lovely daughter Waterfall, from near the birthplace of my intoxicant of choice this evening. God Bless Quebec!







Or the brewers in that province anyway.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

he Princess and I just got back from the epic fail of Times Square New Years eve.
apparently we showed up to late to get in.....at 10:45

oh, and it was damn cold too http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
I hope you're getting paid for this...









ahh the joys of salary
5 hours on the phone now
OWNED!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

want:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Happy new year!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Not yet, it still says it;s 2008! Doh, wierd time zone, Happy New Year!


_Modified by punchbug at 9:08 PM 12-31-2008_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

still 2008 for another 3 hours
and i'll probly still be at work


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Not yet, it still says it;s 2008!









What time zone are you in?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_








What time zone are you in?









Canaduh


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

Note edit. I blame beer. And the TV show I'm watching doesn't end at midnight apparently!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Note edit. I blame beer. And the TV show I'm watching doesn't end at midnight apparently!

Hmmm, still some time to go over here...especially if I go by the Chinese calendar


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Happy New Years everybody!
I've been at a bar drinking all night, so please don't ask me any questions, or anything like that right now


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*

And.....I'm done. Home from work. Great concert. Fireworks right after we finished playing. Cold as hell.
I am reaaaalllly sore. Tomorrow morning is going to hurt.
Good night.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Happy New Years everybody!

I know I'm saying this have a Great New Year in 2009, present location California


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccojim)*

Well, Jim, glad your concert went well, and Cholland, is the car cover one of the "things broken"?


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
So vista with delusions of grandeur.

Twardnw, what the heck is wrong with it? I migrated to Server 2008 at work several months ago, it's been flawless, other than no file sharing for Macs. Muahahah.
When I re-do my home PC in the spring, I'll probably toss Vista and go with Server 08 x64. 
Brendan


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

Goodmorning, Happy New Year, but it still feels like just another day.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Cholland, is the car cover one of the "things broken"? 

It's not broken persay... just 'disconnected'.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Goodmorning, Happy New Year, but it still feels like just another day.

Sure is, I'm going to work, just like any other day...with ONE exception...driving the '75 today


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Sure is, I'm going to work, just like any other day...with ONE exception...driving the '75 today









very







that your driving your yellow 75


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_
very







that your driving your yellow 75









I promised Hal I wouldn't drive it in the snow, well, all the snow has melted so out we go!







It's also nicknamed "the happy car" and sure makes the day better standing off against that customary grey Seattle sky.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ok, logged a grand total of 7 hours on the phone with the tech yesterday, now I'm calling them back again


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

30 minutes in, and we're making more progress than the 7 hours yesterday
the tech that was assigned to me today immediately got an Active Directory expert on the line with us to troubleshoot, this guy actually knows what he's doing, kinda impressive


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

and I moved my desk phone into the server room, so I have a speakerphone this time around, and won't be draining the battery on my cell phone. I was impressed yesterday that it lasted for 7 hours though


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hmm, got what's left of my bottle of Jameson and coke sitting in my backpack, hmmm, should I imbibe while on the phone with this guy?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well, the verdict from M$ on this damn thing is to back up our data and reinstall








what a way to start the new year


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Typical MS, reboot, reboot, reinstall.
I think now would be a proper time to tipple.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'll admit, I had to look up tipple. But thanks for a great Scrabble word 
and yes, soon as I get some food in me, I think I will


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

do they even have a clue what crashed so hard that it requieres a reinstall?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

a corrupt registry hive caused the problems


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I don't know what any of that means, but good luck fixing it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Chris, if I understand this correctly, it explains risks posed to apiculture by modern electronic devices.







Or at least why drinking at work may in fact be a job related skill.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

being 5:30 in the evening now, any risk of the boss showing up are minimal, I think it's time to practice that last skill you mentioned


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Chris, if I understand this correctly, it explains risks posed to apiculture by modern electronic devices.







Or at least why drinking at work may in fact be a job related skill.









I see......


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Just got home from Detroit (or rather Detoilet as daun says)
what's new?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'm still at work...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_I'm still at work...

I just got home...I would love to know just how much money we lost by being open today


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

That dead today?
2 in a row!!










_Modified by twardnw at 6:28 PM 1-1-2009_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Crazy dead, like 7 customers in an entire day dead







That was a whopping $45 in sales


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

whoa damn


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Crazy dead, like 7 customers in an entire day dead







That was a whopping $45 in sales









Wow, that is dead. We were fairly steady today, did about $4500 in sales. We were only open 10-6 instead of 8-9, too.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I might have asked this before, but what kind of work do you do Chris?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_I might have asked this before, but what kind of work do you do Chris?

I sell parts. It sucks.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

eh, better than working hours and hours on a computer only to discover that everything you did actually ended up not fixing the problem...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Wow, that is dead. We were fairly steady today, did about $4500 in sales. We were only open 10-6 instead of 8-9, too.

Yeah, things aren't looking up here, I'm trying to prepare in the event I get laid off.







They keep closing stores, cutting staff...but their gross profit is up! Idiots. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

ah, but that way they can keep more money in their pockets


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_eh, better than working hours and hours on a computer only to discover that everything you did actually ended up not fixing the problem...

I wouldn't mind that actually.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

heh, I'm actually getting a bit of exercise today, what with working on 4 different computers in 3 different rooms of the office


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Not really, it's an accounting thing, you cut the people who make you money, then complain that the ones that are left aren't making enough profit because the customer service has gone to $hit, so they lay off more low level people.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_want:









IT HAS PINK!!!! I WANT IT!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

she's up for adoption on http://www.frenchbulldogrescue.org


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Not really, it's an accounting thing, you cut the people who make you money, then complain that the ones that are left aren't making enough profit because the customer service has gone to $hit, so they lay off more low level people.


But in the mean time they also want to keep their profits and keep the shareholders happy so the prices keep increasing and they're pricing themselves right out of the market


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
But in the mean time they also want to keep their profits and keep the shareholders happy so the prices keep increasing and they're pricing themselves right out of the market









Got it 1.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

That remains the ONE good thing about my job, it's pretty secure. Though just like everyone else's employers, they seem to think we do it for fun. It might be if I actually had kids who were remotely interested in learning. OTOH, I did choose to work at a tough school for the challenge. What was I thinking?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Greetings from Bay Minette Alabama.








We've taken an initial look at the plane, looks ok. The paperwork is a bit of a mess and doesn't answer some questions as to some of the upkeep. Which is why we'll spend today going over it with a fine-toothed comb.
Keeping the fingers crossed....


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Good luck, Daun!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_Good luck, Daun!

hope you don't find any surprises http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Hey Daun, I hope any surprises you run across are good ones, but the stacks of money and bricks of blow hidden in the fuselage, those are mine, I guess I didn't clean it out well enough.








Oh yeah, Goodmorning everybody.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Good luck down there, Guys. And if ya end up flying it home, have a great flight!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well it's nice that everything is covered in about 1/2" of ice this morning, and the audi has bald tires on the front


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

oh yeah, back at work, still trying to fix our server issues


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Good luck Daun!! I hope the plane is everything you were hoping it to be http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

you get snow up there last night?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_you get snow up there last night?

No *phew* it even stopped raining, it's actually sunny out right now


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

wonder if I could get my boss to buy me some books to study for a certification


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Make the sucker pay for the actual classes.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well, I can get the book pretty easy, and then pay for the test myself, so that he doesn't expect me to stay around just cause he payed for some training. Though on the other hand, I don't really picture myself moving on to a different job for many years


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Grrr, stupid Microsoft, the Exchange Server won't start properly unless you have IPv6 enabled on all network adapters. I don't use IPv6, why????


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Work was stupidly busy today.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Well, good news and bad news.
The good news is that the airplane mostly checks out and a deal was negotiated - the Bonanza is now ours. The bad news is the weather is going to hell and we can't take it IFR on the trip home.
So instead, we're thinking about leaving it here for a couple days, heading down to the Tampa area and visiting Brad's mom & step-dad. This works well for our "ride" (Van & his Cessna 180) as he has relatives in Orlando that he'd like to see too.
Timbo, this means we won't likely be available for pizza on Sunday....


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Well, good news and bad news.
The good news is that the airplane mostly checks out and a deal was negotiated - the Bonanza is now ours. The bad news is the weather is going to hell and we can't take it IFR on the trip home.
So instead, we're thinking about leaving it here for a couple days, heading down to the Tampa area and visiting Brad's mom & step-dad. This works well for our "ride" (Van & his Cessna 180) as he has relatives in Orlando that he'd like to see too.
Timbo, this means we won't likely be available for pizza on Sunday....


Sounds good, Daun - I'm sure I'll see you far to many other times in the next year!








Good luck with the weather, and have fun in sunny Florida!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

OWN!
Random Mk1 goodness, with louvres.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*










Congrats Daun, and sweet dreams tonight eh? But what I need to know is this. Does it have one of these buttons? 







































_Modified by punchbug at 5:03 PM 1-2-2009_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

I know I do....


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

bah, doesn't look like I can directly mount the exchange database and be able to pull the users email out that way, going to have to recover it from the OST files on their desktops


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ok, this is weird, I can't find an OST file for outlook on 2 of the workstations, and they're probably the most important ones I need, the owners and our sales guy








oy.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_ok, this is weird, I can't find an OST file for outlook on 2 of the workstations, and they're probably the most important ones I need, the owners and our sales guy








oy.

You need a vacation!!


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (vwdaun)*

another year I can't make it because of the fact that Motorstadt is always the first weekend in June... oh well. maybe one day.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
You need a vacation!!









this is my vacation








but really, I've only worked about 9 days this month so far, this is no biggie, just wish it would have happened at a different time


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
this is my vacation








but really, I've only worked about 9 days this month so far, this is no biggie, just wish it would have happened at a different time

That's a lot considering that it's only the 2nd.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sorry, my mind is still in December


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

and I'm on the phone with Microsoft again, and they want to charge me another 'support fee' to help me get my exchange data moved to a different/new server. Oh yeah, it's after 'regional business hours' so the fee doubles?


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_ok, this is weird, I can't find an OST file for outlook on 2 of the workstations, and they're probably the most important ones I need, the owners and our sales guy








oy.

Look for the PST.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

running off an exchange server, so they would have an OST. If it were pop or imap access, then yes, there would be PST files. And now, from more digging around, it appears that those to workstations were set to *not* used Exchange in cached mode, and that would be the reason for them not having OST files in their accounts. Crap.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (d-bot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d-bot* »_another year I can't make it because of the fact that Motorstadt is always the first weekend in June... oh well. maybe one day. 

Sounds like you just need to skip Motorstadt. Or change the dates.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Yeah, OST files are pretty useless unless they are set up for offline use...syncs the folder contents from the server to the client.
But that's what daily server backups are for.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I know I do....









Ummmm.......








And no Cathy, it does not have one of those buttons.








Cellphone pic from today. It seems as though the camera charger got left at home so I'm being very sparing in its use.










_Modified by vwdaun at 9:43 PM 1-2-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_Yeah, OST files are pretty useless unless they are set up for offline use...syncs the folder contents from the server to the client.
But that's what daily server backups are for.

interesting tidbit I discovered after all this began, the backup program that comes with Server 2k8 does not have the ability to back up SQL and Exchange databases :bangead: So my backups did me no good.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I know I do....










TMI Chris, TMI


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Ummmm.......








And no Cathy, it does not have one of those buttons.








Cellphone pic from today. It seems as though the camera charger got left at home so I'm being very sparing in its use.








_Modified by vwdaun at 9:43 PM 1-2-2009_









But does it have one of these lights?







MkI Sciroccos should have these.
Nice! And at least you won't leave your cellphone plugged into the wall in Florida if you don't have the charger







Who'd be stupid enough to do that anyway?
EDIT. Okay, so...it's a 57, and you got a rainbow,and did you actually LOOK at the N number? Yeah, you need to just give it to me.
1957 Cathy
Born in *N*ovember
19*79* 8VT Scirocco
19*87* 16V Scirocco
Gift from *D*aun
See how easy that worked out? 
To quote someone: "It's a sign" (Daun Yeagley III)








Is there black on the ruddervator? Or is it just a wierd shadow on the maroon? THAT is HOT.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Editing again to mention just how hot that is. Okay, enough. When can I visit?


_Modified by punchbug at 8:05 PM 1-2-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

she has a very valid point...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_she has a very valid point...

Several actually.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

lol, you elaborated


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_lol, you elaborated

I do that eh?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

phew, one more hurdle down, got SQL Server and all its components to install and work properly, I think if I can get CRM up and running tonight I'll take a break till tomorrow sometime


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_












Very nice Daun! Congrats on securing that piece of family history! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Very nice Daun! Congrats on securing that piece of family history! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Sadly, 'tis not the one we were looking at. (Grandad's) The guy who owns it wouldn't budge far enough on the price. Soooo... we continued shopping.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_she has a very valid point...

Shhhh! Don't encourage her!















Cathy, you're welcome to visit anytime, you know that. And you may have another reason to by the time we get home too 'eh?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*FV-QR*

this thread needs cat content:
The Princess with my 2 cats








she came over yesterday to visit me? no, to visit the cats and take a 3 hour nap


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

What is it with Scirocco poeple and matched teams of cats? Daun's got the orange juice going, I have my patented "grey entourage", and looks like Fraser needs to get some pink claw polish for his black beauties. And you may say, "Cathy? I thought you owned a calico?" Well, NOBODY owns a calico. SHE owns ME. Going out to the garage to deal with her needs shortly. 
And Daun, yeah, I may have a reason to come visit. But I may yet accumulate a few more reasons before I come on down. 
Fraser? The installation of the new duckie has been temporarily delayed due to unforseen circumstances. He's being a spoiled indoor duckie...I'll send a picture soon.








This guy is suppposedly on my tree somewhere, but I have yet to locate him. Anybody got a status report on GRocco? He's been on the down low for a while...maybe he's hiding out with that fabulous duckie:


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Sadly, 'tis not the one we were looking at. (Grandad's) The guy who owns it wouldn't budge far enough on the price. Soooo... we continued shopping.

Well crap,that will tech me not to keep up on my lurking. Still, a beautiful bird no matter what the provenance.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Congratulations Daun!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_she came over yesterday to visit me? no, to visit the cats and take a 3 hour nap
At least during the nap she's not complaining about you spending your time on your 'roccos!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_phew, one more hurdle down, got SQL Server and all its components to install and work properly, I think if I can get CRM up and running tonight I'll take a break till tomorrow sometime

Okokok.
Less MS and server talk, more *CINCY* talk!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*

What he said...so, here's a caravan shot from a while back, anyone care to guess the year?:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

ANd another oldie:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_ANd another oldie:









Oldie indeed. I bumped into Sarah at H2Oi this year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_What he said...so, here's a caravan shot from a while back, anyone care to guess the year?:









I'm gonna go out on a limb and say 2003!!!








That would have been the year the northern caravan was two reds, 2 silvers and an orange... 









_Modified by type53b_gtd at 12:13 PM 1-3-2009_


_Modified by type53b_gtd at 12:13 PM 1-3-2009_


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

While we're on the trivia bent, who remembers what was unique about the northern caravan in 2004?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_While we're on the trivia bent, who remembers what was unique about the northern caravan in 2004?









I was younger and sexier? Oh, it was that I brought TWO cars that year. And it would be the first time I drove a MkI to Cincy too. And that whole " bringing the husband" thing. Yeah, I remember that... 2003 was good year though.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

The adventure continues! We squeeked out of Bay Minette Alabama this morning in the 180 around 10:30 and headed to the Orlando Florida area. After having a late lunch with Van's cousin & her husband, we took off for the Tampa area and Brad's mom's.
I wish I had a way to download pics... it was *foggy* when we first arrived at the airport this morning, so we waited for that to lift a bit. I guess ya'll just have to wait 'til we get back to Ohio. Who knows when that will be at this rate!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sounds like a blast 
me on the other hand, well, I'm just about done with all this server crap


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_The adventure continues! We squeeked out of Bay Minette Alabama this morning in the 180 around 10:30 and headed to the Orlando Florida area. After having a late lunch with Van's cousin & her husband, we took off for the Tampa area and Brad's mom's.
I wish I had a way to download pics... it was *foggy* when we first arrived at the airport this morning, so we waited for that to lift a bit. I guess ya'll just have to wait 'til we get back to Ohio. Who knows when that will be at this rate!

Best of luck with everything! It sounds like you are having a great time!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

Goodmorning,


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Morning? Its 8:30 pm NY. Where are you ?
Australia?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_Morning? Its 8:30 pm NY. Where are you ?
Australia?

He overslept.


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!
What? I've been away for the last week. Actually, I've been in Wickenburg AZ and happened to spot a Mark2 yesterday morning while at a restaurant in the little village. It had small bumps, no fender flares and used to be some kind of red, now it's orangish. Lister? I know there's a few near there.
So my New Years was not as slow as I'd originally thought it would be. As is tradition I try to find a new alcoholic beverage to last me through the year and for the first time in over a decade I've found something that actually works to replace my aging cola based migraine makers. I don't have a problem with the alcohol so much as the caffeine.
Usually I'm a rum and coke kind of guy and if you like some flavour and don't hate Dr Pepper then you can go with a straight Cola and Amaretto drink. It's not heavy so you can drink it through the entire night and not be full, like with OJ based drinks like screwdrivers, nor get sick of it like with cream or Milk based drinks like B-52's. New years is the time when I try something new and totally experimental in an attempt to broaden my "tippling" horizons. See what I did there?
The new mix is based off of a traditional "Kamikaze" but tastes almost EXACTLY like Wink, or Squirt soda depending on where you're from. Like a Grapefruit lemonade type of thing. I thought I would share... c'mon, this is more than 10 years of searching!
you have to mix in two parts to get the volumes right... or at least my measurments are based on it.
modified Kamikaze (pre Squirt mixture)
2 ounces of Vodka, the higher quality the better
1 ounce of Triple Sec
1 ounce lime juice
Once I've mixed all this together which is just a modified Kamikaze with more lime juice then pour the combined Squirt mix with 7up. 1 part Squirt to two parts 7up. Honestly I wasn't Krazy about the Kamikaze drink on it's own, kind of like Tanquaray flavoured. That's about when I started just tossing stuff in at random, you never know what you'll get. I'm Canadian of Scottish origin and been a rummy since 12. When I lived in San Juan in the mid 90's I won two months rent with a 26oz bottle of rum, it's practically a profession.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rave Racer)*

So does this mean you're coming to Cincy?


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_So does this mean you're coming to Cincy?

Because I'm posting in this thread? I'm going to try, but it's hard to say with the new Job. I am working remote from home, but I still don't know enough about how they're going to schedule things and the end result of my new pay format. If the money is working out and I can get the 02A TDI trans in my Jetta, then I'm going to try to make a road trip up that way for around that time frame. I haven't been able to get home AT ALL in 08 so a summer road trip would be great. Also if I'm getting a permanent placement in the east somewhere then I'll need to get one of my cars in that part of the country eventually in one trip so my plan would be to fly back and leave the GLI in Ontario. I've got to drag Rocky behind the moving truck and my wife will drive her own car so that leaves my Jetta. It could all work out conveniently and if I'm allowed the freedom I think I'm allowed then I'll try to plan it for the Cincy time frame. It really just depends on the condition of the Jetta if it's ready or not.
On the other hand, the liquor content really is just from my excitement about a new drink. The only thing it has to do with Cincy is if I mix some up while I'm there. I'm not a beer drinker. Don't like the flavour. Ironic considering I'm Canadian and DO like the taste of Rum.


_Modified by Rave Racer at 8:08 PM 1-3-2009_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_...
I'm not a beer drinker. Don't like the flavour. Ironic considering I'm Canadian and DO like the taste of Rum.


It's ok, I don't like Hockey.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_I'm not a beer drinker. Don't like the flavour.

Me either. 
I'm American, but I don't like NASCAR or hunting. Go figure.


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
It's ok, I don't like Hockey.









Lolz, but do you like the ALMS?


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Me either. 
I'm American, but I don't like NASCAR or hunting. Go figure.

Actually I think that it might have more to do with being a VW person rather than being American in your case. Beer is pretty universal, but when you're a VW person I think that you have more of an inclination away from Nascar. It doesn't represent all the things we love about our dubs. If anyone knows someone who likes Nascar and is a dubber then you have to ask yourself, are they really a dubber?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rave Racer)*

Good point.
Where is everybody tonight?
I just watched the end of the Colts-Chargers game. Darren Sproles=the man. That is all.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Good point.
Where is everybody tonight?
I just watched the end of the Colts-Chargers game. Darren Sproles=the man. That is all.

Out in a COLD garage taking the whole day to get an oil change done (used a magnetic block heater to get the stuff to sort of flow). Ever see oil pile up? Yeah, I had to go REAL slow pouring the new stuff in or it would pile up and overflow. Then some more cosmetics on my Klausie, plus the usual shop cleanup. Then I'd arranged a meetup with a local Roccoholic, so I went down to his place to swap some car parts/ shoot the **** about cars/freeze a whole lot less cause his garage has heat...so does it count as a Scirocco sighting if I stalked them? Anyway, I saw two besides mine yesterday. Which is always a very good thing! 
It always amazes me how at home ANY Scirocco's garage feels. All the same bits laying about, lots of tools scattered about, and various ground up bits of things in the works. So..if we were to define the "VW decor", what are the essential elements? A few engine blocks, manifolds and gearboxes, random piles of wiring, a hatch here and a door there, a hammer and grinder and other convincing equipment, lots of grief and even more hope...sounds like home, doesn't it?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Goodmorning, these all night gaming sessions are starting to get to me.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Jalopnik had an interesting article about finding the age of your car in people years... 
You take the mileage, and divide it by the four digit year
So my 1984 VW Scirocco with 266,400 miles on it now is 134 years old, not bad, not bad...
266400/1984 = 134.274
nifty.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Yeah, mines 88 years old, in car years


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Jalopnik had an interesting article about finding the age of your car in people years... 
You take the mileage, and divide it by the four digit year
So my 1984 VW Scirocco with 266,400 miles on it now is 134 years old, not bad, not bad...
266400/1984 = 134.274
nifty.

Mine's 92.
Timbo, I don't think this is really that accurate. The value of the year has minimal influence on the final year that the equation produces.
*For example: a 1912 Bugatti Speedster w/ 40,000 miles is 20.9 years old
A 2007 Ford Freestar with the same mileage is 19.9 years old. 
Also, I have found that mileage of a car really isn't a good indicator for the overall condition of the car. Highway miles are an example of this because while a car on the highway travels at a much faster rate, there is much less wear on the engine and transmission since there is little shifting and the engine is at a lower speed. 
/RANT


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

Well, the headache is 102, and she looks damn fine for her age. Her original parts sure acted about as reliable as I'd expect 102 year old body parts to be! The purple one's younger than that, but she's had all that surgery, so that has to prematurely age her. Klausie's about 90. Very distiguished for his age.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Just got home from Philly. The cheesesteaks were tasty!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Just got home from Philly. The cheesesteaks were tasty!

I thought you said you can't make it...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_
I thought you said you can't make it...

I got somebody to work for me last-minute. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I got somebody to work for me last-minute. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

very cool


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ugh, headache


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*More of the travelogue...*

Not much going on in this thread is there???
We woke up early this morning in Florida and discovered that the weather back in Alabama was decent and expected to stay that way 'til mid-afternoon. Soooo.... we high-tailed it (so-to-speak) back to Bay Minette in the 180 and got the Bonanza ready to go. After fuel and a quick lunch (and much discussion on weather) we took-off and headed north-ish. It's always a little nerve-wracking to take off in a 50 year old airplane that you've never flown and that hasn't been getting a whole lot of air time in the last few years... but she ran fine. The list of things that need attention is growing, but nothing that can't be dealt with so far.
Anywhoo, little more than a 1/2 hour into the flight (in formation with Van & Brad in the much slower 180), we started running into some low clouds. We found an airstrip and put down, and were greeted by a very friendly airport mutt & his elderly owner. After some deliberation and waiting on clouds to move, we elected to head east where it was at least relatively clear. (Plus this airport was little more than a crop-dusting strip with no facilities and in the middle of nowhere.)
So off we went, setting down again in Wetumpka Alabama just north of Montgomery. Awesome little airport, busy and very sport-aviation oriented with good fuel prices to boot. After more looking at weather reports, we decided to call it quits for the evening. A friendly local pilot offered us a ride to the hotel, so we pulled the airplanes down to some tie-down spots and unloaded our bags. While doing so, we chatted briefly with an elderly gentleman who runs a paint / upholstery shop here. Then it clicked. The sticker on the tail... the Bo was painted in 2001 at this shop, and this was the guy that painted it! Talk about an odd coincidence!
Right now it looks like the weather will suck for at least the early part of the day tomorrow, so we'll be here for a bit. Everyone's in good spirits and enjoying the adventure, the only problem is that Cathy isn't along.
I'll end with a pic of the steeds after their journey today.... too bad it's just a cellphone pic.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: More of the travelogue... (vwdaun)*

Good luck on your journey Daun. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

have fun, wish I could do something like all that


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: More of the travelogue... (vwdaun)*

Awesome Daun!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I figured you'd like to know it's snowing like crazy up here















I wasn't expecting this, it was supposed to be 41 degrees today! Hence I drove the '75 in the snow http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_I figured you'd like to know it's snowing like crazy up here















I wasn't expecting this, it was supposed to be 41 degrees today! Hence I drove the '75 in the snow http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

That sucks.
OWN!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

It's snowing here too


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_It's snowing here too









Bummer







The '88 is NOT leaving the garage though.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

need euro bumpers ASAP!
help a kid out


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Bummer







The '75 is NOT leaving the garage though.

fixed


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
fixed
















Not really, I've ruined the '88 enough already...those poor Centra wheels I'm so proud of will need refinishing














They're all pitted and have a few corrosion spots


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: More of the travelogue... (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
The sticker on the tail... the Bo was painted in 2001 at this shop, and this was the guy that painted it! Talk about an odd coincidence!









That is a crazy coincidence. What sticker is it? I can barely make out the pic with my garbage screen.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: More of the travelogue... (Rave Racer)*

It was a sticker from the paint shop that did the paint job, and I don't think you're supposed to see it in the picture.
Closed captioning for the vision impaired "Pictured is a nice photo of two light aircraft"
There....








So I have to go to work this morning. "MOmmmm, I dont feel good, can I stay home from school today?" Wait, I don't live with my Mom...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: More of the travelogue... (punchbug)*

Goodmorning, I don't wanna be here.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ditto


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

same here.
at school for the fist time in a couple weeks.
high school wasn't designed with teenagers in mind was it.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (upoo2)*


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (upoo2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upoo2* »_same here.
at school for the fist time in a couple weeks.
high school wasn't designed with teenagers in mind was it.


Going back to school tonight for the first time in a couple of years. 
Talked to the neighbors today. Invited to local VW group on Tuesdays. Asked "Does the Scirocco run" new neighbors share German fettish as well. Fun it is


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (upoo2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upoo2* »_same here.
at school for the fist time in a couple weeks.
high school wasn't designed with *teachers* in mind was it.

Fixed that for ya.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Fixed that for ya.

hahaha touche! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (upoo2)*

So is anyone near Montgomery Alabama and do they want to hang out for a bit? We're stuck here 'til Thursday morning most likely. At least we scored some free transportation, even if it is a crap-tacular Chrysler product. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (upoo2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upoo2* »_
high school wasn't designed with teenagers in mind was it.

Agreed. I'm pretty sure it isn't good for my health to start my day at at 5:30am and end at 11pm. Add that to emotional, mental, and physical stress.
Something that might help you--- I have found that if I take high-level classes, I _usually _have a much cooler teacher and better overall classroom environment because the students are actually interested in getting an 'education'. I end up having to put much more effort in, but I don't get stuck with an idiot teacher and a bunch of morons in my class.
/RANT
I'm just mad because it was my first day back too lol .


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_ At least we scored some free transportation, even if it is a crap-tacular Chrysler product. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

pics or it didn't happen


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
pics or it didn't happen









Yeah, what he said. So no Crown Vic with the time warp radio station eh? Pity, that. 
I'm sorry that I'm not there. I imagine Brad's fit to be tied, and wanting his new toy home so he can mess with it. 
I'm doing what I do best, designing an instrument of torture. Muahahaha...


_Modified by punchbug at 3:24 PM 1-5-2009_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I'm doing what I do best, designing an instrument of torture. Muahahaha...

Should we be afraid?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

This thing's a real powerhouse. (BIG 'ol LOL!) Good thing it's slow since you have to stand on the brakes to get it to stop.








And Brad's not doing too bad on the "impatience" thing. He's actually spent part of the day working (gotta love computing 'eh?) and the other part shopping for parts for the Bo. Elmer just sent him the manual for the fuel injection system in pdf format, so he's going to study that a bit tonight. (It doesn't care much for idling much below 850-900 rpm. Like it would just as soon quit.)


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I got somebody to work for me last-minute. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Chris was still a loser... he showed up in a kia like some others.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Chris was still a loser... he showed up in a kia like some others.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif









I actually own a Scirocco though. 
Who's the loser now?!!?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Chris was still a loser... he showed up in a kia like some others.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif









He's just protecting his Sciroccos from the salt & ick.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
He's just protecting his Sciroccos from the salt & ick.









Exactly. And, they're broken.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Should we be afraid?

Not unless you're writing the exam I'm setting...muahahaha
And Chris? Broken Sciroccos are the easiest to protect, well done breaking them before whatever weak winter you get there.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Not unless you're writing the exam I'm setting...muahahaha


What class? What's the prompt?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Not unless you're writing the exam I'm setting...muahahaha
And Chris? Broken Sciroccos are the easiest to protect, well done breaking them before whatever weak winter you get there.

Weak is right. We haven't gotten actual snow yet.







It even rained when it was well below freezing a couple weeks ago.
I just ordered some clutch cables (one for the silver car, one extra--just in case), so the silver car will again be mobile. My friend will be clearing his debris out of it soon he tells me (fingers are crossed, even though it is making typing difficult). Hopefully my paycheck will be large enough for me to order some tires. It should be, since there were 2 holidays in there.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

He asked if he should be afraid of the instrument of torture I'm making. And honestly, if you guys can't ace this thing, you should just take yourselves out of the gene pool now. It's grade ten science. They'll all do poorly of course because they're lazyasses. See if the censor cleans that up...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

What is grade 10 science up there? Here it's biology. I was never a fan, myself. Now physics otoh...


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_What is grade 10 science up there? Here it's biology. I was never a fan, myself. Now physics otoh...

When I did grade 10 science in Guelph we did wave theory which, ironically, is what I rely on most heavily now dealing with RF. I think my sciences were generalized until then so biology was combined with a couple of others. Physics was it's own class for 11, 12 and 13. I stayed with the general sciences though because I wanted the broadest experience.... that and I failed 12physics twice for calling my teacher the pillsbury doughboy. Doesn't matter though, I still got the basic info even if I didn't get the credit. 11 physics taught me the laws of motion for the most part. Acceleration and algorithms. I have no idea why I remember all this. I could have sworn I slept through those classes.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_He asked if he should be afraid of the instrument of torture I'm making. And honestly, if you guys can't ace this thing, you should just take yourselves out of the gene pool now. It's grade ten science. They'll all do poorly of course because they're lazyasses. See if the censor cleans that up...









I didn't know you taught high school science! Is it Chem 1? Took that class last year in 10th grade and it was a joke, but I can imagine it varies greatly from school to school.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rave Racer)*

Grade 13?








We only have 12 here. 9th is Earth Science (geology, meteorology etc), 10th is biology, 11th is either chemistry or principles of technology (physics without as much complex math), 12th grade science is optional, and is regular physics.


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Grade 13?








We only have 12 here. 9th is Earth Science (geology, meteorology etc), 10th is biology, 11th is either chemistry or principles of technology (physics without as much complex math), 12th grade science is optional, and is regular physics.

no, Ontario was the only place that had grade 13 and they got rid of it a few years ago. I did it, but I didn't get all 6 university credits, I think I'm missing English. They were worth one university semester I think, if you could get the university south of the border to credit you for them. You didn't need them to get a HS diploma though, just the basic 12 grad.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Grade 13?








We only have 12 here. 9th is Earth Science (geology, meteorology etc), 10th is biology, 11th is either chemistry or principles of technology (physics without as much complex math), 12th grade science is optional, and is regular physics.

Interesting. The school I attend offers different options. I ended up taking Bio freshman year. This year I am in Chem2. Still haven't taken physics 1 or 2 yet...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
Interesting. The school I attend offers different options. I ended up taking Bio freshman year. This year I am in Chem2. Still haven't taken physics 1 or 2 yet...

Hmmm Strange.
OWN!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

I teach a variety of courses, but this one has four units, one in each discipline. So it's Ecology (Biology), basic Chemistry (Chemistry), Weather (Earth and Space Sciences), and Motion (Physics). I also teach a (much harder) University prep Biology (grade 11) and a film Photography (Grade 11) this semester. I swap the Bio for a Grade 11 Horticulture next semester (and have a rerun of the other two), and that means I run a small business as well (selling off 15 000 or so plants to the community). I've had the special ed kids in the past as well, just not this year. And I was hired at Mohawk College again for the spring evenings, I teach a plant course there. (My degree's in Botany) Somebody's gotta support all those needy A1s. May as well be me.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Grade nine and ten courses are all four stranded, and they split in 11. You can take three sciences in Grade 11 if you like; Bio, Chem and Physics. And twelve's got another three. Then there are oddballs like my Hort, which is a local Interdisciplinary course, or that's the guideline we wedged it into. It used to be an environmental science.I took three maths and three sciences in my grade thirteen year, then four years for the Honors BSc, and another year for my BEd. And night school for the Landscape design Certificate. I'm qualified enough to retire I think.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_I also teach a (much harder) University prep Biology (grade 11) I swap the Bio for a Grade 11 Horticulture next semester

Hmm. I wonder if that is what I am planning on taking next year. Our school calls this class ap Biology2 though

_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_I've had the special ed kids in the past as well, just not this year. And I was hired at Mohawk College again for the spring evenings, I teach a plant course there. (My degree's in Botany) Somebody's gotta support all those needy A1s. May as well be me.

That's fantastic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Just typed this out since I seem to have a lot of free time right now. 
Freshman year can start at either Elements, Physical Science, or Bio1 (Bio1 being the hardest). Besides Elements and Physical Science, all the other classes have different options.
Easy Route
9-Elements
10-Physical
11-Biology1
12-Chem COM
Standard Route
9-Physical
10-Biology1
11-Chemistry1 (or easier version called 'chem com')
12-Physics1
Advanced Route 
9-Biology1
10-Chemistry1 (or easier version called 'chem com')
11-Physics1
12-Easy elective
Harder Advanced Route
9-Biology1
10-Chemistry1 (or easier version called 'chem com')
11-Physics1
12-HAP Physics2








Hardest Advanced Route
9-Biology1
10-Chemistry1
11-HAP Chem2








12-HAP Bio2









This last route is identical to mine, although, some folks have chosen to take Chem1 and Bio1 both freshman year which allows them to take HAP Bio2, HAP Physics2, and HAP Chem2 if they have taken physics1 over the summer.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

Hi everybody!
Since I got the Porsche motor to actually start, I've actually regained some energy to work on it. Tonight after work I decided to rip out the pedal cluster to rebuild it. My accelerator pedal broke in half, my knuckles are bleeding and apparently Volkswagen decided that the cluster should be held in place from underneath the car with the same two bolts that hold the master cylinder in place








Crazy '70s half-breed German cars.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Crazy '70s half-breed German cars.

Vo-po as they call them in Germany


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Crazy '70s half-breed German cars.
Aye, but I wouldn't have it any other way! Sounds like our 914s were separated at birth!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Mornin'
It's sleeting in good ol' Ohio.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

I'm hoping to play with an aircooler myself today, we'll see if the weather holds. And Cholland, it's hard to summon up energy in this damp cold. I got a bit done on Klaus on the weekend, which would have taken me half as long if it wasn't so mean out / I wasn't such a wimp. Then Daun IMs me to tell me they were sweating in Tshirts down there. Not fair.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_ And Cholland, it's hard to summon up energy in this damp cold.

Heated garage








The only problem is the two-car garage holds three aircooled VWs, a motorcycle and a lot of tools. There's not a lot of room to move around. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Plus the Scirocco's still outside covered in snow. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*

Goodmorning, it's kinda chilly, but not bad today, 12 F, supposed to be up to 23 today, and more snow, but at least the Scirocco is in the shed now, I might even get under it to asses the damage to the brake lines this weekend.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Heated garage








The only problem is the two-car garage holds three aircooled VWs, a motorcycle and a lot of tools. There's not a lot of room to move around. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Plus the Scirocco's still outside covered in snow. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


Simple, just unload one of your aircooleds on me, then the scirocco can go inside and everybody wins.








Brendan


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Then Daun IMs me to tell me they were sweating in Tshirts down there. Not fair.

But wow is it damp. 70 degrees but raining.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sweet, might have found a way to recover the email I thought was lost


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_sweet, might have found a way to recover the email I thought was lost

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif They should offer you a great paying internship at Microsoft after all this







I think their days of operating system supremacy are numbered.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

what's this doing so far down on the page? that ain't right!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I just got here.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well then, it's about time you showed up


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Big day here. Surfed some forums and then took a drive into Montgomery proper. Hit up Barnes & Noble, Panera for lunch, and now back in the room. Think we'll look up what's playing at the movie theatre for some entertainment tonight.
And the car sightings suck around here. Domestic garbage everywhere, with an *occasional* VW / BMW etc thrown in. *sigh*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

I have a question for ya, Daun. Cathy should answer this too:
What is your dream-money-is-no-object aircraft?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Closing in on 15k posts Timob.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

awesome, just got an email that my weather station should arrive at home today


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Closing in on 15k posts Timob.









Yep, gettin' there.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I actually own a Scirocco though. 
Who's the loser now?!!?
















I own one too I got it for christmas duhh... and as far as protecting it... there was no salt on the roads...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
I own one too I got it for christmas duhh... and as far as protecting it... there was no salt on the roads...









There was in Philly. I saw a lot of salt on I-95. You probably slept through it.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
There was in Philly. I saw a lot of salt on I-95. You probably slept through it.

I know, some of it is on my car








not too bad though, I hope


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

Is anybody here going to the Philly auto show? I'm probably going to that one since the Baltimore one is so pathetic.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_I have a question for ya, Daun. Cathy should answer this too:
What is your dream-money-is-no-object aircraft?

There isn't one. There is a list of several, but not one plane....


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Is anybody here going to the Philly auto show? I'm probably going to that one since the Baltimore one is so pathetic.

Def. Love it. Won't ever miss it. 
Cars. It is a sickness.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Is anybody here going to the Philly auto show? I'm probably going to that one since the Baltimore one is so pathetic.

I won't be. But I am suggesting that people come up to New York between the 10th and 19th of April for the NY Auto Show http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_I have a question for ya, Daun. Cathy should answer this too:
What is your dream-money-is-no-object aircraft?

It's aviaton, money is never an object!







Money's just something you pour into the sky!! 
Okay, seriously? I already got the plane I want for Christmas:








The poor Hallmark sales girl must have thought I was nuts when I saw this year's "Sky's the Limit" ornement. I'm afraid I LOL'd pretty loudly. So she asked, and I told her that I was pretty much restructuring my life to perhaps own one of those. Mind you, I've never flown one, and having no rudders might be a bit odd. "It's a sign" according to someone.
And on the topic of Christmas, Happy Little Christmas Eve! I'll post up what I got for Ukrainian Christmas in a minute, it was WAY too cool!!





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Def. Love it. Won't ever miss it. 
Cars. It is a sickness. 









To give you an idea of how worthless the Baltimore auto show was last year: No Audi, no Mitsubishi, Honda didn't have the Fit there (I was disappointed since I kinda wanted to look at one, not to buy, I just think they're cool). And, in the Jeep booth they had a poster on the wall advertising the CRD Grand Cherokee, which has only been available in the US in the current (2005-now) body style. The picture on the poster showed a 1999-2004 Grand Cherokee.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Well, today is Christmas Eve as we all know. The sky was very pretty today (okay, this was yesterday, but today was similar):








I took this unauthorized passenger up into that pretty sky in this little yellow dealie:








And I got this new tacky T shirt, which I am now authorized to wear! WOOHOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sweet

what should I make for dinner?










_Modified by twardnw at 6:45 PM 1-6-2009_


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
And I got this new tacky T shirt, which I am now authorized to wear! WOOHOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!










Congratulations!!! Of all the other firsts, this one is always the one that you'll remember. I remember on mine I was doing it right after someone else and I was nervous, but what made it worse was that the guy ahead of me flared too high and dropped like a stone from 30 feet while everyone was watching. Right, so I had to go after that with the whole school watching. Luckily they didn't do the "throw water at you over the cowling" because it was January for mine also. I did it at Guelph which is where you go when you don't realize that their planes look alot like our scirocco's after 30 years of neglect.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

bwahaha! I love the shirt and congrats!


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_sweet

what should I make for dinner?


If I were you, I'd boil a server and make microsoft stew.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_And I got this new tacky T shirt, which I am now authorized to wear! WOOHOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!










Well I know we've already talked on the phone, but....
WOOOOOO HOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! Awesome!!! Way to go Cathy!!!!!!!!
You'll never forget today, that is for sure.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_
If I were you, I'd boil a server and make microsoft stew.

lol, I don't think my wife (gonna feel weird typing that for a while) would enjoy that as much as I.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_I took this unauthorized passenger up into that pretty sky in this little yellow dealie:









Penguin is looking at you and thinking to himself. "Hope all is alright today"









_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_And I got this new tacky T shirt, which I am now authorized to wear! WOOHOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!









It sure is!!!
Woot! Congratulation Cathy!
Gotta love those poor guys in the tower.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

The answer is always Wendy's!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_
Congratulations!!! Of all the other firsts, this one is always the one that you'll remember. I remember on mine I was doing it right after someone else and I was nervous, but what made it worse was that the guy ahead of me flared too high and dropped like a stone from 30 feet while everyone was watching. Right, so I had to go after that with the whole school watching. Luckily they didn't do the "throw water at you over the cowling" because it was January for mine also. I did it at Guelph which is where you go when you don't realize that their planes look alot like our scirocco's after 30 years of neglect.

Thanks, and who says they didn't throw water on me? IN this case it was snow, and right down my back too, they made good and sure it went down my coat.








I'd been sharing the circuit with two others, but they'd finshed for the day when I went up. Only concern was the radio call to taxi 35 to get to 11, which was a bit more complex than usual. And of course 11 is where I had a near collision on my second takeoff with a NORDO idiot taking off on an intersecting runway. And you think these planes are not like Sciroccos? I had this plane a week ago and returned it for wacky tach. If that's not VW, I don't know what is!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Congrats Cathy!!







<---not while flying, please.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_The answer is always Wendy's!









naw, I think I'll do some chicken tonight
http://www.foodnetwork.com/rec....html


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

aww crap, not enough soy sauce


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Congrats Cathy!!







<---not while flying, please.

8 hours bottle to throttle. Puts a crimp in my alcohol consumption.








And Marc? That's Chilly Willy, and he's been adventuring with me for a long while now. He was back on the ground in that picture; but let's face it, pengiuns will take flight wherever they can get it! This was his first time in a 152 though.








And don't I look so friggin' cheerful? Would it kill me to smile??







Anyway, Chilly has an exact twin, and he went in the "Around the World" race when it passed through here. One of the cars was penguin themed, and we gave Chilly's twin to the owners to add to their flock.


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Only concern was the radio call to taxi 35 to get to 11, which was a bit more complex than usual. And of course 11 is where I had a near collision on my second takeoff with a NORDO idiot taking off on an intersecting runway. And you think these planes are not like Sciroccos? I had this plane a week ago and returned it for wacky tach. If that's not VW, I don't know what is!

What airport were you at? 
Oh, I'm with you on the Scirocco complex. I don't remember any of the Guelph Tail #'s but there was only one that had decent working heat and it was ironically the oldest. The rest had a defroster that only cleared up that 5 inch square spot right in the middle of the bottom and then the rest had cowling covers, blankets, heaters, these things got babied better than I ever have!!! The kicker was the Aerobat. It worked wonderfully, but was tailwheel and no one ever got to use it for anything. For those who are curious, the 150 Aerobat is a tailwheel instead of tricycle gear so it has a stronger tail good for aerobatics and has an invertable carb so fuel doesn't shut off while upside down. Neat plane, hella old, was in it once


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_And Marc? That's Chilly Willy, and he's been adventuring with me for a long while now. He was back on the ground in that picture; but let's face it, pengiuns will take flight wherever they can get it! This was his first time in a 152 though.








And don't I look so friggin' cheerful? Would it kill me to smile??







Anyway, Chilly has an exact twin, and he went in the "Around the World" race when it passed through here. One of the cars was penguin themed, and we gave Chilly's twin to the owners to add to their flock. 

I've met Chilly Willy at TDN, while he was strapped to the passenger seat in the People Eater. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Doesn't means that because penguins have tiny little wings they don't enjoy flying with their human friends right?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

Yeah, Chilly likes to fly. He's been to Osh Kosh three times, he went to Florida, he always went to Ayton and Cincy with me, and out on MegaSquirt tuning runs. He likes the drags too. He's an adventurer. And RaveRacer, it's Brantford, CYFD. Nice place to learn it's an old WWII triangular layout.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

looks like I'll be doing chicken parmesan


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_








To give you an idea of how worthless the Baltimore auto show was last year: No Audi, no Mitsubishi, Honda didn't have the Fit there (I was disappointed since I kinda wanted to look at one, not to buy, I just think they're cool). And, in the Jeep booth they had a poster on the wall advertising the CRD Grand Cherokee, which has only been available in the US in the current (2005-now) body style. The picture on the poster showed a 1999-2004 Grand Cherokee.









Wow, it sounds like the Minneapolis Auto Show, so boring that the last time I went I actually asked for my money back as I left.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_The answer is always Wendy's!









Didn't you find something to replace Wendy's?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Congrats Cathy!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That is one amazing achievement! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_For those who are curious, the 150 Aerobat is a tailwheel instead of tricycle gear so it has a stronger tail good for aerobatics and has an invertable carb so fuel doesn't shut off while upside down. Neat plane, hella old, was in it once









Bzzzzzt. Wrong.








Cessna introduced the Aerobat for the 1970 model year 150. It had heavier lift struts, quick-release doors, g-meter and a few other structural beef-ups. Other than a flashy paint job, it looked just like any other Cessna 150. (And later 152 starting in 1978.) The Aerobat was *not* a tailwheel from the factory, nor did it ever have an inverted fuel / oil system. There were mods out there to convert any 150 / 152 / Aerobat into a taildragger, but it was not factory.


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Yeah, Chilly likes to fly. He's been to Osh Kosh three times, he went to Florida, he always went to Ayton and Cincy with me, and out on MegaSquirt tuning runs. He likes the drags too. He's an adventurer. And RaveRacer, it's Brantford, CYFD. Nice place to learn it's an old WWII triangular layout.

No Way! That's where I did my private test back in spring 96! I can't say anything about it now but I was having trouble with a couple of the old guys at YKF and they insisted I was incompetent. We went to Brantford for a couple of checkout runs then within the week did my final flight test. My instructor only did it part time because he was a full time pilot with TransAT. Great place and great attitude. Kitch's planes were the best IMO but their CFI sucked. I also had to go to Brantford for my Commercial Med cert. I shudder at the memory and the cold finger.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_I also had to go to Brantford for my Commercial Med cert. I shudder at the memory and the cold finger.









sig. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

NEVER argue with "Jane's" (aka Daun). He's got this amazing steel trap mind for this stuff. 
Anyway, how are the Sciroccos? Mine are sleepig, and the freezing rain is falling!!! Glad I got my air time in, missed the big scary red weather channel warning by a few hours. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The boys were out on an adventure of their own, and the new TV has been successfully installed. It was the family Christmas gift this year; we went easy on the other gifties.


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Bzzzzzt. Wrong.








Cessna introduced the Aerobat for the 1970 model year 150. It had heavier lift struts, quick-release doors, g-meter and a few other structural beef-ups. Other than a flashy paint job, it looked just like any other Cessna 150. (And later 152 starting in 1978.) The Aerobat was *not* a tailwheel from the factory, nor did it ever have an inverted fuel / oil system. There were mods out there to convert any 150 / 152 / Aerobat into a taildragger, but it was not factory.


Wow, was I way off. I have no idea what it was but I do know that the Tail wheel we had was older than the 152's and had some beefed up structure and an inverted carb/oil sys. Even though it was the nicest they assured me it was older then the dinosaurs we did our training on. Ok, so a quick google search shows a C140 as having been old as dirt and tail wheel. This would have been in 94 so my memory must be muddy... what else is new.


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
sig. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Yah, turn my head and cough... or at least I think that's what's supposed to happen at a commercial medical. He might have had me do it just for his own fun.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rave Racer)*

Well tonight has been a lot of reading about airplanes on the Cincy thread.
If *I* had money...








+ this: = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

You know, I thought my Fox-driving brethren were bad about getting off-topic. I feel right at home with y'all!








So Daun, I gotta ask this (as long as we're all over the place) - do you vacation at Hilton Head Island with the rest of Ohio? Every time we go there I can't swing a dead Yugo without hitting a minivan with Ohio plates...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Every time we go there I can't swing a dead Yugo without hitting a minivan with Ohio plates...

Uhhh......what? Pls explain.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_You know, I thought my Fox-driving brethren were bad about getting off-topic. I feel right at home with y'all!










Hey, get with the programme! Off topic IS on topic in the Scirocco forum! And I had to share, sorry. These cars are gateway drugs, and the next habit is warse. So don't say that you haven't been warned.
Okay, so On topic, which is OFF topic? I think I may be the new owner of a proper "European duck hanging set" for the purple Scirocco. AND I bought a complete Clipper kit for the Cabby too, and I got some stray snowflakes to replace her bent rims, thanks to a very kind local
lister.. A1s are getting properly spoiled.


_Modified by punchbug at 2:02 AM 1-7-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*

WOOHOOO!!!!!!!! Snow day!!! Denny has the day off since he's baptised Ukranian Catholic, but my claim to a religious holiday would be tenuous at best. No worries, Santa came through! WOOHOOO!!!! THIS is the BESTEST EVAR! Now watch the hydro go out for the day...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Woo hoo! Congrats on your first solo, Cath! 
Man, you guys are making *me* want to fly now.






















Like I have any more money to waste...


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*

Ahhh, but Joe - it is *not* a waste of money by any means. It is a very usefull skill to acquire. Not to mention it's just the most fun thing you can do with your clothes on.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Woo hoo! Congrats on your first solo, Cath! 
Man, you guys are making *me* want to fly now.






















Like I have any more money to waste...

Patience grasshopper. First you must pass through the many levels of wisdom. Your next level is found in the *driver's seat of a MkI*. Then you may speak to Master Daun in the ways of enlightenment. (Yeah, he LOOKS all nice and harmless, but he is EVIL. Sort of a red Scirocco personified, but on the inside) 
Watching WALL.E!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_
Wow, was I way off. I have no idea what it was but I do know that the Tail wheel we had was older than the 152's and had some beefed up structure and an inverted carb/oil sys.

My educated guess would be an early Citabria, which came out in the mid-60s. By the late 60's they were available with inverted fuel / oil as an option and they were all tailwheels.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

It's sure not a waste of money, I've learned more about myself in these few months than I have in my whole life. I did NOT expect it to be that way at all. OWNEDIT: Pounce is obviously VERY connected to his inner being







, no flying required. Grummy dreams of cats in other universes, and the great beyond. 












_Modified by punchbug at 5:49 AM 1-7-2009_


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Watching WALL.E! 

Surprisingly good movie. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Brendan


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I took this unauthorized passenger up into that pretty sky in this little yellow dealie:











Congrats Cathy!!! Sorry I'm a little late, working full time and going to college is a B*tch. I'm glad you soloed. May many more follow


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Good morning all


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_Good morning all

Good morning! Did I hear something about Seattle using salt on the roads now?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Indeed you did. The last I heard was that there were conditions which had to be met, a certain amount of snowfall in a short time, before they'll put it down though. You should garage the '75 and get a Honda


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_Indeed you did. The last I heard was that there were conditions which had to be met, a certain amount of snowfall in a short time, before they'll put it down though. You should garage the '75 and get a Honda

Well I had been driving the '88 until I ruined the front suspension on it...the '75 is all I have







So I've been driving it daily since last week, even in the snow we had. I don't have the money for a Honda...nor an early 4kQ which I'd prefer. I just have to try and save up to get the '88 fixed.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I know the feeling of no money, the front end on the 4K sounds like it is about ready to just fall off, pulls to one side, bald tires, brakes are in their death throes. And if it snowed again, I'd be fkced, since Jen is back to teaching now (boo for no more Winter break) and would need the Subaru.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Goodmorning, IT"S SNOWIIIING.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Goodmorning, IT"S SNOWIIIING.

Damn you! It's raining here. Freezing rain. EVIL stuff.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

and in other news, our VoIP provider has gone down the proverbial ****ter. No calls are coming in, and anything that we try to dial out either gets a busy or just dead air. I call them and get the message 'All lines are currently busy, please call again later' and it hangs up on me


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well, I got through, now I'm on hold, and their music sucks. I hope I don't have to listen for too long.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hmph, system wide issue, seems that all their business clients are down, supposedly will be fixed within an hour. Oh, and it's affecting calls going to their business tech support too, I ended up talking with someone from residential support. grrrrr


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_well, I got through, now I'm on hold, and their music sucks. I hope I don't have to listen for too long.

Do they at least tell you "Your call is very important to us, so please wait for the next available representative"? The music is calculated to put you in a suicidal state. Where do they find that stuff? I guess it's universally distasteful.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Ahhh, but Joe - it is *not* a waste of money by any means. It is a very usefull skill to acquire. Not to mention it's just the most fun thing you can do with your clothes on.









Can you fly naked?








Joe, you need the following in no particular order: a MK1, a 2002, a Thruxton, and a 152. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Gotta love Cathy's cats. What a bunch of weirdos cat can be. Love 'em.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Joe, you need the following in no particular order: a MK1, a 2002, a Thruxton, and a 152. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Marc, you hit the proverbial nail on the motherfokking head.
Though, after a 152, I still need a 914, E30 and a Mk1 Rabbit, also in no particular order.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

Them cats are Ohio natives....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*

And I see Joe in something a bit smoother and faster than a 152. Plus, with no back seat, where would the dog sit? Cars? Well, we know Joe needs an ample, capable stable. No question there.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Them cats are Ohio natives....









Aren't they all a bit peculiar anyways.








The Ohio natives that is.









_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Marc, you hit the proverbial nail on the motherfokking head.
Though, after a 152, I still need a 914, *E30 M3* and a Mk1 Rabbit, also in no particular order.









fixed.








I know where you can get a nice 914 with a non running motor.








edit: watch the swearing here. If you want to swear, please use the list, as Paul has no control over there. 

















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 2:44 PM 1-7-2009_


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Every time we go there I can't swing a dead Yugo without hitting a minivan with Ohio plates...


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Uhhh......what? Pls explain.









I swear to you that every time we've been to Hilton Head, South Carolina, somewhere around 40% of the cars have Ohio plates. Most of those are minivans or SUVs (logical since one assumes they're on family vacations). The locals even joke about it. There's this entertainer that always plays under this huge oak tree near the 'lighthouse'. He's quite popular and draws 500-600 people every night. At one point he usually asks for all the Ohioans to raise their hand, and it's usually close to half of the total audience.
As for my choice of a Yugo, I thought that given the cat-content in this thread, I should probably stay away from the 'can't swing a dead cat' truism. I mean, I'm new in this forum, no sense stepping on toes.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Do they at least tell you "Your call is very important to us, so please wait for the next available representative"?

no








didn't even tell me that someone would be with me shortly either.
but right after I talked to someone the phones came back on.
and now I'm waiting for a call back from Microsoft on an issue with our CRM software. At least it's lunch time now. Though this stuff does make the day fly by quickly.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_I know the feeling of no money, the front end on the 4K sounds like it is about ready to just fall off, pulls to one side, bald tires, brakes are in their death throes. And if it snowed again, I'd be fkced, since Jen is back to teaching now (boo for no more Winter break) and would need the Subaru.

I sure know that feeling! On top of this the '75 just decided it doesn't like it's passenger side CV shaft anymore








I'm really understanding Cathy right now


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I did just get a line on some springs for it tho, so now I can start replacing suspension components and get it aligned so I don't wear out a set of tires in 2 months


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_







I'm really understanding Cathy right now









The Scirocco forum reaches a NEW level of scary, someone understands me!? 








Please clarify, is this the "Gino" syndrome?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

om-noming some leftover Chicken Parmesan from last night


----------



## CALAWAYMK2 (Apr 10, 2002)

What a group of crazy people! Oh, I'm here too.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'm not crazy! the voices in my head tell me so!!!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

let's see if FireVortex did it's job correctly... :crap:
edit: nope :-\


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_







I'm really understanding Cathy right now









Understanding Cathy is a big step on the path to true Scirocco enlightenment!


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_And I see Joe in something a bit smoother and faster than a 152. Plus, with no back seat, where would the dog sit? Cars? Well, we know Joe needs an ample, capable stable. No question there.









I don't know if I'd pick a 152. Alot of the Cessna's from that configuration had "SKY...." as a name, like the SkyHawk, my Dad had a SkyWagon amphib, the SkyLane, of course the SkyMaster was the push pull. Well the 152 trainers were rubbish at Guelph but I asked what it's "SkyName" was but no one had an answer. I dubbed it the SkyCoffin. I'd rather a 210 Centurion or the strange yet adorable (can I say that as a dude?) BN-2 Islander. It's not fast, but it's a twin, it's bigger and handles JUST like a 172. I loved flying that as little time as I spent in it. 152? Sure, if you don't need heat in winter, or don't need cold in summer, don't need to see, be comfortable, carry passengers, or hell, if in a stiff breeze you don't need to drive forwards ..... kinda like my Scirocco.


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rave Racer)*

.... and that's how I make an entire room full of people vanish! Thank you, thank you everyone, and for my next trick I'll magically make all our cars have significant value..... don't try this at home kids.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_
152? Sure, if you don't need heat in winter, or don't need cold in summer, don't need to see, be comfortable, carry passengers, or hell, if in a stiff breeze you don't need to drive forwards ..... kinda like my Scirocco.

BIG LOL!! You've got me on the floor here.







I seriously think I frostbit my left pinkie finger doing spiral dives. I couldn't find my gloves. Yeah, creature comfort's about like a Cabby with a bad roof. Tough birds though if I didn't break them. 
Anyway, anybody got any secret winter projects they don't want to talk about? Maybe a few enticing hints could be a good distraction? I'm, for once, not looking at piston tops or gears (that I am aware of) this winter. Feels kinda wierd.


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
BIG LOL!! You've got me on the floor here.







I seriously think I frostbit my left pinkie finger doing spiral dives. I couldn't find my gloves. Yeah, creature comfort's about like a Cabby with a bad roof. Tough birds though if I didn't break them. 
Anyway, anybody got any secret winter projects they don't want to talk about? Maybe a few enticing hints could be a good distraction? I'm, for once, not looking at piston tops or gears (that I am aware of) this winter. Feels kinda wierd.









Oh, I've got stories. I won't get into detail here but all sorts of whacko nutty stuff across all the different places I did training. stuff like a guy who hit so hard on landing he bent a wing, a guy who nose wheeled into the tarmac TWICE, slow flight through Orlando controlled airspace, complete engine failure over open water in the Caribbean, X countries in and out of Sebring... not on race day of course, a turkey vulture nailing a Seminole on short final killing an engine, Banners ripping off landing gear on a super cub while towing in Lauderdale, a kid locked up the brakes before touchdown and doing a ground loop, I could go on. Flying is interesting and the longer you're in it, the more crazy you'll get to see. One of my instructors asked "why do you think these courses are so expensive? They can train a chimp to fly a plane, they train YOU to make the life and death split second decisions." A family friend who flew with my dad for Air Canada said when I first started "Being an airline pilot is hours and hours of sheer boredom interrupted by moments of intense terror." And that's why I do what I do today.
As for projects, I picked up a dresser for 12 bucks. Real wood, just falling apart. I'm making a single rail mounted in the middle of the bottom of the drawer as a slider. The sanding took off the dark stain and it looks like a really light cedar underneath... did I mention I'm a horrible carpenter? I'd weld if I had a welder, this cost me $30 in rails and some scrap wood and screws. A bottle of captain and a hammer and lookout! Yar! I be nailin' stuff.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rave Racer)*

[late]Congratulations, Cathy!!!![/late]
We have had some nasty crap here....I was supposed to work North of here and I live on the edge of the NJ 'Highlands', a hilly area that always managed to be 5-10 degrees colder than everywhere else. They're still completely ice-bound. We have way more ice than folks 5 miles South and East of here. Meanwhile, I just drove back from Philly, where my Subie's outside temp gauge said it was 45 degrees.








I'm especially scared of encountering ice whilst on foot, due to my 'delicate pelvic region'.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccojim)*

Come home to own.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_As for my choice of a Yugo, I thought that given the cat-content in this thread, I should probably stay away from the 'can't swing a dead cat' truism. I mean, I'm new in this forum, no sense stepping on toes.









I got the vacationing Ohio folk part. It was the "Can't swing..." phrase that threw me off. I've never heard that used in any form.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_[late]Congratulations, Cathy!!!![/late]
We have had some nasty crap here....I was supposed to work North of here and I live on the edge of the NJ 'Highlands', a hilly area that always managed to be 5-10 degrees colder than everywhere else. They're still completely ice-bound. We have way more ice than folks 5 miles South and East of here. Meanwhile, I just drove back from Philly, where my Subie's outside temp gauge said it was 45 degrees.








I'm especially scared of encountering ice whilst on foot, due to my 'delicate pelvic region'.























Yeah, definitely be careful, Jim.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

As for my secret projects, they're secret. But a certain car will be looking slightly different come June-time.


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
I'm especially scared of encountering ice whilst on foot, due to my 'delicate pelvic region'.























I know I shouldn't say this, it's probably a sensitive subject but.... 
You got glass balls?

















_Modified by Rave Racer at 4:21 PM 1-7-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yay, M$ called me back, now I can make them fix CRM


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I know where you can get a nice 914 with a non running motor.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_
I know I shouldn't say this, it's probably a sensitive subject but.... 
You got glass balls?
















No. They survived a 14 foot drop. Apparently, they're made of steel.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_[late]Congratulations, Cathy!!!![/late]
, due to my 'delicate pelvic region'.























Thanks, and <blush>. Jim's talking about "down there", LOL. And my husband has just *officially* become my mother in law. I guess he wanted some more perogies, they were just served in trashy style in a pot with butter. Anyway, he just put the pot on the burner, turned it on high, and went outside. Yeah, good thing I was here.


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

this is a little off topic but the Timob has 14,999 posts, he is saving the all important 15,000 for something special. Let's see when he'll appear again.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (raulito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raulito* »_this is a little off topic but the Timob has 14,999 posts, he is saving the all important 15,000 for something special. Let's see when he'll appear again.









Is this actually Raul, or is it Timob in disguise?


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

It is actually me but the Timob might post under Raulito until he decides to post his 15,000.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (raulito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raulito* »_this is a little off topic but the Timob has 14,999 posts, he is saving the all important 15,000 for something special. Let's see when he'll appear again.









Holy crap! I've been on here since 2000 and I don't even have 3000. And I feel like I'm on here too much!
But more important! RAULITO!!! How ya doin'. where ya been??? Missed ya!


_Modified by punchbug at 4:22 AM 1-8-2009_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

15,000 posts? That's outrageous!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*

Mornin' everyone! This time from Smyrna / Murpheysboro Tennessee!
We managed to get out of Wetumka yesterday despite the winds. (20-35mph) and head north. We got forced down by weather just into Tennessee - a small line of snow / rain showers, however after picking up some lunch, it had cleared off again so off we went. We stayed with some friends here last night - it was SOOO nice not to be in a hotel room - and today we're going to try and make it home. The weather forecast is decent, especially later in the day, although home itself may still be in question. Regardless, we should be able to make it far enough that if we don't get all the way home, dad could drive and pick us up. (Both Brad and Van have committments tomorrow.)
Hopefully my next post will be from my home computer....


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Hopefully my next post will be from my home computer....


good luck, fly safe


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Safe Home.
Goodmorning everyone.


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Hi Cathy, how u doin? Been lurking instead of posting.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (raulito)*

I do remember timbo saying he had acces to your stuff......








_Quote, originally posted by *raulito* »_this is a little off topic but the Timob has 14,999 posts, he is saving the all important 15,000 for something special. Let's see when he'll appear again.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yay, half price latte's at the cafe next door


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Mmmm, just had some southwestern-style meatloaf for lunch.
Gnom nom nom nom.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*

I just saw Urban ads on Dictionary.com















back to work Joe!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

Hmm, secret projects. As some of you might know, the Corrado is getting some much needed love, in the form of $840 in parts. I have a spare cylinder head coming for it that I will do naughty things to, and quite possibly could involve some substantial cams or forced induction, or both!







If the Scirocco isn't ready for Cincy then at least I'll be coming in something _really_ fast.








Brendan


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Hopefully my next post will be from my home computer....


And it is. The flight out of Smyrna started off gorgeous - clear skies & smooth air above 5500 ft. By the time we arrived in Dayton things were down to about 1800 overcast 5 miles in haze and some light snow showers. Still vfr but not great for cross-country flying. Luckily it didn't get down to that until we were past Cincinnati though.
Anyway, we have an EAA meeting tonight but if I'm feeling up to it I'll post some pics from the trip afterwards. For right now, it's good to be home.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Hmm, secret projects. As some of you might know, the Corrado is getting some much needed love, in the form of $840 in parts. I have a spare cylinder head coming for it that I will do naughty things to, and quite possibly could involve some substantial cams or forced induction, or both!







If the Scirocco isn't ready for Cincy then at least I'll be coming in something _really_ fast.








Brendan

Shouldn't that say, "I'll be coming to Cincy in my Scirocco and it'll be really sooty?" But Corrados are cool too.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

whadya think, should I make a couple batches of these?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
For right now, it's good to be home.

Okay, so the sky was pretty here, but the wind was not http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif So I'm driving home admiring the freezing rain glittering in the rare rays of Canadain January sunshine, and guess what there behind it? *A freaking rainbow!!* 
Okay, technically it was a parhelion. But it was a BIG one, more like a vertical prismatic deal, extending down a good long ways across the sky. Of course, I had three cameras with me. A very dead student's Canon AE-1, a very dead cell phone camera, and my little pocket digital, also dead.







Batteries hate me. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Anyway, it was a memorable image regardless, and I took it to mean that you got home.








I'll post up some rainbow trivia later, but for those who don't know, I get a double rainbow when I buy Sciroccos, well, the purple one just got a single bow, likely because of her amputation. (I mean, really how many double rainbows have you ever seen?) Daun has had at LEAST three rainbow sightings on this adventure. Counting mine, it'd be four. Wierd stuff.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

<---- 70 and sunny here in Phoenix. Maybe I should take a picture and post it up to give you snowed-in people some inspiration? Nah.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_<---- 70 and sunny here in Phoenix. Maybe I should take a picture and post it up to give you snowed-in people some inspiration? Nah.









and all this time i considered you a nice guy








j/k man, I was in ABQ last week and it was amazing!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Okay, here's the first bit on the double ones:
"Occasionally, a second, dimmer, and thicker secondary rainbow is seen outside the primary bow. Secondary rainbows are caused by a double reflection of sunlight inside the raindrops, and appear at an angle of 50°–*53°*." (from good old Wikipedia)
I'm guessing 53°, that number's oddly familiar.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_<---- 70 and sunny here in Phoenix. Maybe I should take a picture and post it up to give you snowed-in people some inspiration? Nah.









Tease.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Shouldn't that say, "I'll be coming to Cincy in my Scirocco and it'll be really sooty?" But Corrados are cool too.









Actually it should say "I _hope_ I'll be coming to Cincy in my sooty Scirocco", but unless I magically acquire an extra handful of Franklins, chances will be slim.
Brendan


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_I just saw Urban ads on Dictionary.com















back to work Joe! 

I'm stalking you!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Anyway, we have an EAA meeting tonight but if I'm feeling up to it I'll post some pics from the trip afterwards.

How depressing. Since nobody thought to grab a camera charger for the trip, I took very few pics. Here are the highlights.
Within minutes of arriving, we started an initial inspection of the airplane.








Saturday morning. Why can't we fly home VFR? This is why.








We did manage to get out Sunday, but made it only as far as Wetumka Alabama, just outside of Montgomery.








After a couple days in the Montgomery area, the weather broke long enough for us to continue towards Nashville. This is from our intermediate short-term stop in Winchester TN due to a band of very cold rain / snow. I wish rainbows photographed better.
















Here's a couple from the final leg today. Nicest weather of the trip.
























I'm gonna call it an early evening and go stroke my little orange p*ssy.







It's good to be home.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Glad to see you guys (plane included) made it home safely. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Owning 2 in a row:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Thanks for owning with a picture of my car, Chris.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Thanks for owning with a picture of my car, Chris.

No problem, Chris.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

*reads book on Microsoft Dynamics CRM 4.0*


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Glad you got home guys, and enjoy being home. The adventuring is fun, but it's good to see your cats too.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_<---- 70 and sunny here in Phoenix. Maybe I should take a picture and post it up to give you snowed-in people some inspiration? Nah.









First Hal, now you...maybe we'll all move down to AZ and change the state's name to Karmann and call it the 53rd state in the union


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
and all this time i considered you a nice guy








j/k man, I was in ABQ last week and it was amazing! 

That's funny, I forgot you were coming here, and I was in Phx for New Years and wasn't here the whole time.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
First Hal, now you...maybe we'll all move down to AZ and change the name to Karmann and call it the 53rd *province*









Fixed that. That would be after the takeover of course.








Up too early, watching Death Race (one of my son's helicopters is supposedly in it, I have yet to see it) Regardless, ideas for next year's "Bear Race Theme" are being hatched. I've been itching for an armed bear for years now anyway...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Goodmorning, taking the day off, going down to see my dad in the hospital.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Thanks for owning with a picture of my car, Chris.

heyyyyy


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Rave Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rave Racer* »_
That's funny, I forgot you were coming here, and I was in Phx for New Years and wasn't here the whole time.

no worries man, my wife was sick with strep throat the entire time. We didn't do much but visit with family.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
heyyyyy 

Somebody deleted something.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Somebody deleted something.









probably a post, me thinks


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
heyyyyy 

Look closer... I'm parked next to you


----------



## VWS16V (Jan 31, 2007)

without reading all 63 pages on Cincy 2009, can someone tell me the proposed dates for this event?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (VWS16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWS16V* »_without reading all 63 pages on Cincy 2009, can someone tell me the proposed dates for this event?









normally i'd tell you to read the first post in the thread... but the info wasn't carried over from the old "bad" thread.








First weekend in June. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

June 5-7 FTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

no posts for 6.25 hours?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
normally i'd tell you to read the first post in the thread... but the info wasn't carried over from the old "bad" thread.








First weekend in June. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Actually it is there.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Goodmorning, taking the day off, going down to see my dad in the hospital.

How is he?


----------



## Cincy Barbie (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (vwdaun)*

Nobody cares about CINCY? This thread, it's not at the top?
What about CINCY?
It happens in JUNE.
And there's SUN and WARMTH. With SUNBURN too!
PIZZA and OLD SCIROCCOS
OLD OLD AIRCRAFT and FANCY BEER
COLLAPSIBLE CANOPIES and COOKIES
T-SHIRTS and GRASS
But what if it rains? OH NO!! WATER MEANS RUST!! SAVE THE SCIROCCOS!! Eh, screw it, it's worth it.
OLD PARTS FOR SALE and A BUNCH OF PEOPLE AT A CAR WASH
PANCAKES, WAFFLES and BACON!
BRISKET and DECK
DUCKS and STRANGE HATS
Not to mention... off in the distance... HONK!!! HONK HONK!!
Why is it called CINCY? - it is not even close to Cincinnati! Though it's better than DATOY For Dayton is much closer...

Of course, a strange thing about CINCY - cincy virgins - those who are at their first CINCY almost always don't have a good time. Because they don't know anyone. They are outsiders. They don't know the traditions. It seems to be pure insanity (which it very well may be)... But come back for a second cincy? IT'S THE BEST TIME EVER!
IN 2009, I declare that we WELCOME the 2009 CINCY virgins. Show them the way, give them a great time. THIS Cincy will welcome MANY new people we have never seen, give them a happy-nice warm welcome. 
To those who can't come? YOU SHOULD COME. To those who MIGHT come? YOU BETTER COME. To those that WILL come? YOU BETTER MAKE DAMN SURE YOU COME.
REMEMBER THA CINCY! CINCY IS LIFE, YO!
--Cincinnati Barbara http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (Cincy Barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cincy Barbie* »_Nobody cares about CINCY? This thread, it's not at the top?

Just what I was going to ask. WTF???

_Quote, originally posted by *Cincy Barbie* »_Of course, a strange thing about CINCY - cincy virgins - those who are at their first CINCY almost always don't have a good time. Because they don't know anyone. They are outsiders. They don't know the traditions. It seems to be pure insanity (which it very well may be)... But come back for a second cincy? IT'S THE BEST TIME EVER!


Now see, unlike in the comparison you're trying to make here Barbie, 98% of CINCY virgins have a FANTASTIC time.








Where the heck is everybody today? It's crappy out. I guess that's not stopping me from playing at the hangar today though, so maybe ya'll are just out in the garage?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (vwdaun)*

I'm working on 2 mk4's and it's 20º outside. I'm not happy.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (mr lee)*

the Princess just left for the airport to fly to Dublin


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

He's doing better, he has a stomach ulcer that was leaking quite alot, so he was 2 pints down at dialysis, he's on some new meds now.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_the Princess just left for the airport to fly to Dublin

Does that mean she's abdicating her crown?


----------



## Cincy Barbie (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I wish I was dead. Please kill me, Paul.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Cincy Barbie)*

Awww Barbie, don't go so soon!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (Chris16vRocco)*

This was a sh*tty day overall. Busy at work all day. Then, as I go to lunch, I.....bumped into a Jeep, resulting in a broken headlight, side marker, and grille on my Dad's Passat.








(No Jeeps were harmed in the making of this accident







)
As a result of the broken headlight, the rain was pouring into it, making the bulb go out. The low beam has never worked on that side (not sure why, I suspect bad grounds), and all the adjusters are broken so the lights point straight at the ground, so we use the high beams all the time (they too are pointing at the ground so they don't blind anybody). Time for Euro lights, I say. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
That said, nobody has a Windsor Blue B4 Passat grille they want to get rid of, do they?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Does that mean she's abdicating her crown?

doubtful. absentee rulership


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (Chris16vRocco)*

Why is Barbie 44? can't we make her 21?


----------



## Cincy Barbie (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (sciroccojim)*

Ooooh....! I'm 22! http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif
Happy?


----------



## Cincy Barbie (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (Cincy Barbie)*

Wait, I have now decided that I don't want to kill myself any more. My reason to live is to be the stand-in Princess! 
I'm new to the Vortex; can somebody please tell me who this Paul is that I feel compelled to speak to? Hi Paul! (Or is he just in my head?) I think I may have multiple personality disorder. This afternoon I was pretty sure I had a white Scirocco, but now I think I have a silver one.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (Cincy Barbie)*

What in tarnation is going on in here?


----------



## Cincy Barbie (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I hate skeerokos.


----------



## Cincy Barbie (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Awww Barbie, don't go so soon!

Ok, I'll stay a bit longer then...








Here for Barbie =>


----------



## Cincy Barbie (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*








wned











_Modified by Cincy Barbie at 9:13 PM 1-10-2009_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Cincy Barbie)*

Picture?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Hey kiddies, what's up? Been doin' family stuff today, and I took my Christmas tree down. Dead dry juniper is a real treat. Add that to the other reasons not to use a juniper as a Christmas tree. Regardless, it was the best tree EVAR. Hey Barbie! Welcome to our forum. Tell us about your Scirocco!!


----------



## Cincy Barbie (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

“Ain’t nobody here happy tonight!” Noel Lee yells from the stage. The ballroom feels like a conversation with your grandmother about her Marilyn Manson records: somehow, it forces you to wonder what decisions you have made in your life to bring you here to this point. Nothing is more terrifying than the phrase “It all started back at my high school in 1970” when the card on the table offers nine dollar beers.
“Robert Rodriguez from Mexico City. Scott Donalds from Colorado. Mickey Sellsalot from New York State.” A slow procession of tolerable ties moves from one side of the stage to the other as the primadonna music arrives too late and leaves too early. “Look at this sad group of people up here!” the CEO yells. “Look at ‘em!”
An award for the sellers. An award for the buyers. An award for the bankers and a round of applause for bankers everywhere in this dark and troubling time. Across town our buyers are dancing with movie stars in a hot tub filled with champagne and comissions but here is a little table built especially to dilute the concept of VIP status, filled with people who found their tickets in the Circus Circus men’s room.
The teleprompters look like bulletproof glass and as the music storms out once more they are the only things that don’t seem awkward and forced. “Is he here? Is the winner here? Okay, well, let’s just move on.” An impotent trophy dangles against a pretty woman’s hip. What kept you from your big moment, Michael? You sold those cables, all those cables, just to walk away when your lips were pressed to victory’s cheek? Was the weight of your fame just too much to bear?
“We’d like to thank-” “Lean in closer, honey.” “We’d like to thank-” “Closer, closer.” “We’d like to thank all of you monsters who monstered their way to monster level sales in this monster of a fiscal year.” The red paisleys on the wall swim in a purple broth like the primal soup from which life first arose. The boom mike twitches like a jaguar’s tail. “Programs! Give it up for 43% at 10% or greater!”
The bright red lights of the Exit signs are candles in my night. I hear the heavy sound of misplaced ice dropping into a metal tub. I hear two young men who loudly plan to bet ten dollars on the Raiders. The aisles are full of pretty women in new dresses who constantly show off the paper bracelet that marks them as VIP. “The most monsterous… SHHHHHH!” “Hey, show her some respect, guys!”
Like boomerangs, the paisleys, like a pack of deadly boomerangs, spinning wildly in the style of the dancers a few buildings down, skirts against trousers, kissing strangers, falling asleep in the first new rays of dawn.
“I’ll keep this short, Gary. I’m nothing without my cashiers.”


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Hey kiddies, what's up? Been doin' family stuff today, and I took my Christmas tree down. Dead dry juniper is a real treat. Add that to the other reasons not to use a juniper as a Christmas tree. Regardless, it was the best tree EVAR. Hey Barbie! Welcome to our forum. Tell us about your Scirocco!!

I've been laying around all day doing nothing. I tried to study for exams, but I failed.
Who is this Cincy Barbie?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
I've been laying around all day doing nothing. I tried to study for exams, but I failed.

And here you could have come over here and frozen your butt off while playing with airplanes.


----------



## vdubfixer (Sep 29, 2006)

cincy barbie,
wow...
scirocco?


----------



## Cincy Barbie (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

oh, my scirocco?
I have a box of IIs


----------



## Cincy Barbie (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Your life is leaning downhill
sloping off the outer edge.
Your undetermined oyster beds
were found to be a hedge.
You case the kids of Elmer Fudd
to feed the farmer whose
cadaver's filled with onion rings
and feet are filled with glue.
Now Sinister Exaggerator,
what's your claim to fame?
Is still your favorite Ferlinghetti
found in Auntie Maim?
Your alter life is superceded
only from above.
Your heart is like a silken sponge
that calls saliva love.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Now see, unlike in the comparison you're trying to make here Barbie, 98% of CINCY virgins have a FANTASTIC time.










That's right! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I can only speak for myself though!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Cincy Barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cincy Barbie* »_oh, my scirocco?
I have a box of IIs










Hmm, *C* incy * B*arbie.... could it be someone we know and the initials are the clue? It's not me, BTW, though MY initials are also CB....we all know I'm not literate enough to be THAT verbose. 
As for the airplanes, I went out for the mother of all $100 breakfasts with my Mom (got a voucher for the solo effort) and watched other people playing in the cold with airplanes. It was pretty cold too! Supposed to get even colder. As for me, I'm awake again in the middle of the night. Too many sleds ripping through the bush...they're too loud to sleep through. 
I guess the question is, do we let Cincy Barbie park those threatening Sciroccos on our side or is she going "over there" on the Kia side with the NewRoccs? I'm betting she gets to do whatever she wants.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
As for the airplanes, I went out for the mother of all $100 breakfasts with my Mom (got a voucher for the solo effort) and watched other people playing in the cold with airplanes. 

Well we spent a lot of the day yesterday working on Rob's Cheetah. We should have it mostly back together today. Then we'll move it out of my hangar and roll the Bonanza in. My poor 172 is stuffed into one of the little, original hangars on the field - it barely fits. (Have to push the tail down to clear the door, and even when it's in the beacon on the tail clears by a couple inches.) But at least she's dry, the hangar has an old furnace in it as well. Oh, and the 16v is hibernating under the right wing - I did take her for a spin around the airport yesterday too.








And that's all I've got for Scirocco content lately. It felt good none the less.


----------



## Cincy Barbie (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

mmmmm.....


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Cincy Barbie)*

*barf*


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

we brought a kittah home from the humane society yesterday evening. But he's really really shy







Won't come out of his box yet, and if there are any loud/surprising noise (opening some blinds for example) he curls into an ever-tighter ball in the box.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_









Aww, cute scared muffin. Got a name for him yet? I spent the day doing wiring on my big brown '82 with the boy. Turns out the path we thought the TV wires would pass through included the main support beam for the house.







Yeah, had to rethink that.







Ther was lots of hacking and chopping, my forté. But it's in, pretty well. No Scirocco news, sorry. Hey Daun, any word on that bling for my purple kiddie?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

His name from the shelter is 'Oddball Jones', so we're gonna give it a month or so before we try and decide on a name.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Good evening, just got back from the "Dad's in the hospital" scare, while I was down to the homestead found out my sister got married yesterday. A wierd weekend, Thurs the Dr says my dad won't be able to come home until Sat or Sun, then on Fri morning they call my mom and say "come and pick him up".


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Good to hear he is doing better


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I NEED A SET OF MK2 EURO BUMPS!
WHERE CAN I GET SOME?
This is the biggest pain in the ass EVER.
I fail to understand where everyone else gets theirs.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (upoo2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upoo2* »_I NEED A SET OF MK2 EURO BUMPS!
WHERE CAN I GET SOME?
This is the biggest pain in the ass EVER.
I fail to understand where everyone else gets theirs.

dude, chill. Just keep checking in the classifieds. A set sold right here in ohio a week ago from 'g60 inside'. You just have to keep watch, and then pounce when the opportunity comes.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_we brought a kittah home from the humane society yesterday evening. But he's really really shy







Won't come out of his box yet, and if there are any loud/surprising noise (opening some blinds for example) he curls into an ever-tighter ball in the box. 

Poor kittie, he's been abused, we got one like that at our house too, his name is Omie. He started to roam around after 2 days, he's still scared, but loves to help me type when I'm on the laptop


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
dude, chill. Just keep checking in the classifieds. A set sold right here in ohio a week ago from 'g60 inside'. You just have to keep watch, and then pounce when the opportunity comes.

I was going to buy his but he sold them the night before I PM'ed him. 
All the sets in the classifieds right now are either sold or too far away. The only set right now that I'm interested in is in Oregon. 
I can think of a million sets that have sold right before I PM'ed the person. That or they got back to me way too late.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (upoo2)*

Patience is a virtue, young one.








If you build it, they will come.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (upoo2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upoo2* »_
I was going to buy his but he sold them the night before I PM'ed him. 
All the sets in the classifieds right now are either sold or too far away. The only set right now that I'm interested in is in Oregon. 
I can think of a million sets that have sold right before I PM'ed the person. That or they got back to me way too late.

Shipping can't be that bad. My dad just shipped his Taurus to Cali for $500.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Poor kittie, he's been abused, we got one like that at our house too, his name is Omie. He started to roam around after 2 days, he's still scared, but loves to help me type when I'm on the laptop
















Our dog that we have had for 6 years now is still tender in her paws from being beat on. She doesn't like anyone touching them, regardless of the trust she has for a person.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
dude, chill. Just keep checking in the classifieds. A set sold right here in ohio a week ago from 'g60 inside'. You just have to keep watch, and then pounce when the opportunity comes.

They're out there. Some people even manage to find smoking great deals on them. For the record, I am NOT one of those people (I'm a loser, I always pay retail), but I even got them for my MkI. MkII ones have a lower unobtanium content at least. MkI Euros rarely come up for sale. They ARE worth the quest though, but enjoy the spacious beerholding capacity of the parkbenches while you have them, you may miss that shelf.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_but enjoy the spacious *sodaholding* capacity of the parkbenches while you have them, you may miss that shelf.

T, FTFY.
That ain't legal down here at his age.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

I wonder what a combo of front euro with rear park would yield as far as visual results...


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_I wonder what a combo of front euro with rear park would yield as far as visual results...


a big ol' booty.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Poor kittie, he's been abused, we got one like that at our house too, his name is Omie. He started to roam around after 2 days, he's still scared, but loves to help me type when I'm on the laptop
















Jen says she's glad to hear this, it gives her hope for this guy


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_I wonder what a combo of front euro with rear park would yield as far as visual results...


What are you still doing up? Did they call school already?


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
What are you still doing up? Did they call school already?









I'm asking myself the same thing. I hope they call school off, just for my sake.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (upoo2)*

Enjoy it while it lasts, kids. I miss the snow days we got in school. And summers off. 
There are no snow days or summers off in the real world (unless you're a teacher).








/by cracky.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

all the snow days we had here happened during Jens winter break, so she didn't get a single snow-day
OWNED!!!!










_Modified by twardnw at 8:48 PM 1-11-2009_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

It hasn't even snowed here yet.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_









_Modified by twardnw at 8:48 PM 1-11-2009_


That color looks strangely familiar















Reminds me...I need to fix my valance...


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_It hasn't even snowed here yet.








And yet they had what, a foot of snow in North Carolina, several hundred miles *south* of you?
Sadly, not a flake of snow here either.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_And yet they had what, a foot of snow in North Carolina, several hundred miles *south* of you?
Sadly, not a flake of snow here either.









I know, right?
And a couple of weeks ago it was like 28 degrees, and raining? WTF? How is that even possible?


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_And a couple of weeks ago it was like 28 degrees, and raining? WTF? How is that even possible?
Warmer air layer aloft, the rain falls through it but doesn't have time to freeze. Trust me, we get tons of that kinda stuff every winter. No snow, just a thick layer of ice. Oy.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
What are you still doing up? Did they call school already?









School is not called off. I'm leaving right now.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
School is not called off. I'm leaving right now.

What sucks is, even though I work in the school system, I still get the phone calls at 6:00 AM if school is canceled or not, but I don't get the day off, I have to go to the main office of the company that contracts me out and work there. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Brendan


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yes, that does suck


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Goodmorning, it's cold and snowing and I'm at work. Feh!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

cold and raining here








gotta convince the boss to spend 2500 on backup software today


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Wow, almost 3 hrs with no posts, is everyone hard at work but me?


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Wow, almost 3 hrs with no posts, is everyone hard at work but me?

you bet
BTW... The Residents... that's some weird sh!t


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

lunch time for me


----------



## 20vRocc (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_lunch time for me

1.8t swap time for me








my motor just arrived


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

nice


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I'm off today. Slept until 2.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (nateF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nateF* »_
1.8t swap time for me








my motor just arrived

I should also say.. picsoritdidnthappen


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

OK, I was kicked out of the building at work about 10 min after I posted, told "go home before it gets bad out there", been home less than an hour, over 2 hrs to drive 46 mi. Oh joy the idiots are on the road again, 25 mph down the interstate with a following distance of about 5 ft.


_Modified by tmechanic at 5:25 PM 1-12-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

didn't you know that when it is slick out you're supposed to follow closer? Just in case it gets too bad out, you can still see the car in front of you to know where the road is.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Ah, I see, this must be the same rule that states that the tools must drive around in [email protected] weather with their lights off so they disappear in the driving rain, pea soup fog, or white out because they can see the lights of the guy ahead of them so you must be able to see them with the lights off.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I hear ya


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Ugh, I have exams starting this Wednesday- and I haven't started studying yet








I'm hoping for a delay tomorrow with the weather so I can get into some chemistry


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_It hasn't even snowed here yet.









yet they have laid enough salt down to kill off any fresh water fish in the state


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_I'm hoping for a delay tomorrow with the weather so I can get into some chemistry

With who?















I finally put the snows on the Golf tonight. Just in case.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
With who?

















All alone by myself in the kitchen...


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
All alone by myself in the kitchen...









Stay away from the pie.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Stay away from the pie.









"We'll just tell your Mother we ate it all."








Ewwww.......


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*





































The late night loopy syndrome is starting to kick in, so I think I'll get another hour of studying in and then get some rest.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

Good luck with the exams. I'm spending my day hangin' at the dealership in Cincy.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Ugh, I have exams starting this Wednesday- and I haven't started studying yet








I'm hoping for a delay tomorrow with the weather so I can get into some chemistry

Good luck with your exams http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Just spent three hours in a parking lot (23˚F) waiting for a tow truck








Jeep 4.0L for the lose. Now I've gotta take the train across town to get to work tomorrow morning... I'll be leaving in a few minutes


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Just spent three hours in a parking lot (23˚F) waiting for a tow truck








Jeep 4.0L for the lose. Now I've gotta take the train across town to get to work tomorrow morning... I'll be leaving in a few minutes























What happened to it?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
What happened to it?

Little code reader thing says Cam Position Sensor.
If that's true, this is about the third or fourth time the car has died completely because of a bum sensor


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*

Is that one of the distributor-less 4.0s?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I'm off today. Slept until 2.









This is me everyday. I need to find a job


















Owned!


_Modified by Nataku at 9:31 PM 1-12-2009_


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Is that one of the distributor-less 4.0s? 

Nope, it's got a distributor. The cam sensor is (apparently) inside in the distributor and part of the hall effects sensor... or something...


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Nope, it's got a distributor. The cam sensor is (apparently) inside in the distributor and part of the hall effects sensor... or something...

And people ask me why I got rid of my Jeep.








Apparently I'm about to get ripped off by someone on the Corrado forum. Figures. I've bought stuff from a lot of you guys with no problems, the first time I try to buy a lot of stuff I need for my Corrado, I get screwed. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Brendan


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Little code reader thing says Cam Position Sensor.
If that's true, this is about the third or fourth time the car has died completely because of a bum sensor









It's normal on them, you should carry a spare







Does suck though


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Goodmorning, man is it cold out here, 2 hrs in to work with a -17 F temp.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

my Audi would have never warmed up. One of these weekends I'll put a thermostat in it...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

did you know that mk1 euro bumpers fit perfectly in the back of a mk4 gti ?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i did not know this, but I am sure they are in the back of a mk4 gti and heading up I-5 to my house now







right?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Still cold and sucky here.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well, it *is* Wisconsin


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_i did not know this, but I am sure they are in the back of a mk4 gti and heading up I-5 to my house now







right? 

close. they will be in Washington, just not Vancouver.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

damn


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

maybe you can pull a tom cruise mission and intercept. 
josh won't be too happy tho.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

they will be travelling about 5 blocks from my house... I'll replace them with the bumpers from my caddy so he still gets something. He won't even notice


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_well, it *is* Wisconsin

Yes it _ *is* _ Wisconsin, it's cold and sucky and we still go outside and play in the snow because it hasn't hit -40 yet.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Still cold and sucky here.

In Intl. Falls, Minn. this morning the low hit 44 below. And I thought the 18 below this morning was cold!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
In Intl. Falls, Minn. this morning the low hit 44 below. And I thought the 18 below this morning was cold! 

Frostbite Falls doesn't count. But yeah it's always colder up there than it is down here near the Twin Cities.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Well, I must say it brings joy to my heart that this was at the top where it deserves to be!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Hey there, crew! Well, not a ton of Scirocco news today. The fuel pump swaps went great. Both are new and _whisper _quiet.
I did manage to bring my new 40-inch Sony Bravia home in the Scirocco. It _juuuuuust _cleared the hatch with the rear seatback folded. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm leaving for some Tuesday







s with Erin and some friends. The venue: Memphis Tap Room. Nice selection of beers:
















Cheers!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_










======================================^^
Hi







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
======================================^^
Hi







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Thanks for the no-cal beer Marc! I was hoping to watch House tonight, but he's NOT ON.







We love House in this household:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Looks like you've got some serious tv watching going on up there, Cathy.








You get cable out there? Or are you still using rabbit ears?


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Ahhhhh... Thats why you moved the fish tank








Much more entertaining!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_julie)*

We alternate who stands on the roof to pick up a signal. (We have basic satellite). Today the sky was real pretty, but somehow I was told it was a bad idea to go up into it. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 








Something about wind and snow. Tonight is about hunkering down for the big freeze. NOT impressed, and I doubt my bug will like it a lot either.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

[NFL films voice]_The frozen tundra......of southern Ontario......_[/NFL films voice]


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I'm posting with Internet Explorer 8. On Windows 7. Muahahah! It's like Vista, except FASTER. And BETTER. Muahahahahahhaahahahha!
/that is all


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*

Geuze Cantillion, no way!! I can't remember the last time I had that...hmmmmmm *beer*


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Hola pre-cincy-and
Cat is still hunkered down in his box. We assume he comes out at night, since food is disappearing and poo is in the litter box.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Tonight is about hunkering down for the big freeze. NOT impressed, and I doubt my bug will like it a lot either.









I guess I won't know how the Golf will like it. I took it in for its 150k service this morning and they ended up talking me into leaving it there for an open recall. Since the recall takes a few hours, I was entitled to a loaner, so there's a 5000 mile old Rabbit 2.5 in the driveway overnight. Enjoying the heated seats, but am less than impressed with the slushbox tranny. Works a little better using the tiptronic feature.








Hunkerin' down for the next couple days myself... likely too cold to work in the hangar. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Enjoying the heated seats, but am less than impressed with the slushbox tranny. Works a little better using the tiptronic feature.










I'm about to say something very offensive.... 

I *like* automatic transmissions.








Yep. I do. Some situations, I'd rather not have the auto, but for most - I think autos are pretty smart. I like torque converters. 
These new dual-clutch DSG thingies? I don't like those. They're a step backwards. using clutches when you could use a torque converter.
/end unexpected rant


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Automatics have their place I suppose. But I do NOT like this one.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Automatics have their place I suppose. But I do NOT like this one.


x2
VW's autos always feel a little odd


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_[NF*B* films voice]_The frozen tundra......of southern Ontario......_[/NF*B* films voice]

Fixed that for the required Can-con. Yeah, around 0 on your scale, and *goin' down*. I'm in SOUTHERN Ontario, my bananas will not be impressed. (Seriously, they will not, I have three greenhouse windows out at the moment) 
And Happy New Year! Yeah, Ukranians are always behind. No snow day for this one though, but Ukranian Christmas ROCKED because of one. I'm actually planning for semester two which starts in February; we'll be packing the labs for demolition on the exam break- let the games begin. Classes are getting relocated EVERYWHERE. It'll be complete chaos. 


_Modified by punchbug at 3:25 AM 1-14-2009_


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Morning everybody...
According to my computer, its -8˚F (-22˚C) outside. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
I *like* automatic transmissions.
I like torque converters. 
These new dual-clutch DSG thingies? I don't like those. They're a step backwards. using clutches when you could use a torque converter.


Tim, you are a weirdo.








Actually, torque converters are the reason why traditional automatics are less efficient than manuals. (or DSG's) I started becoming very afraid of automatics when they became electronically controlled. I like the idea of the DSG, though I prefer a clutch pedal and row-your-own gearshift... but the DSG scares me even more with it's "black box" operation. I have not heard of anything going too wrong with them but it could be a scary situation if for some reason the logic in them get's "scrambled". 
But since it's you, here is a fun thread to read about a guy building up an 010 3-speed VW tranny.







http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2877220
Brendan


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

Anne's new bundle of joy..
Bettie, a Yorkie Poodle about 8 weeks old. 








she came with her own theme song
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMLnDuzgkjo
and the super cool Spiderbait cover
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated











_Modified by mr lee at 6:43 AM 1-14-2009_


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

I think it was like 6 degrees here this morning. Blah!
My Corrado is angry that it does not get to sleep in the garage. It informed me of it's anger this morning. Both door locks were frozen tight, and once I finally did get them open, the doors would not close, so I had to screw around with the mechanisms (and got my nice clean work clothes dirty) which also made me and my Wife late for work.








It's still very cold, and it looks like a significant snow system is moving in pretty quick. Should be an interesting day.








Brendan


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

you're missing some parts rob


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_you're missing some parts rob

that was last year.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

'marnin.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

nice


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_I'm posting with Internet Explorer 8. On Windows 7. Muahahah! It's like Vista, except FASTER. And BETTER. Muahahahahahhaahahahha!
/that is all

man your slow this time. I have been on W7 for a week.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*

windows anything < mac


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

oh so THATS what you were doing when you were ignoring me earlier today Timbo. Making a stupid flyer.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

Goodmorning, yes it's cold here -2 right now but it started as -7, supposed to be -19 tonight, aahhh the joys of winter, numb toes and frozen snotsicles.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_oh so THATS what you were doing when you were ignoring me earlier today Timbo. Making a stupid flyer.
















1. Selfish?
2. That flyer is *not* stupid. 




























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_oh so THATS what you were doing when you were ignoring me earlier today Timbo. Making a stupid flyer.
















Actually I made that last night when YOU were ignoring ME!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Woot. 5" of snow so far today, still 9F degrees out. They closed school early, but here I sit. Took me 45 min. to go 3 miles at lunch today.
Brendan


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

4" here. School went on forever
Exams FTMFL http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

no snow, but it's cold as hell...
client meetings ftmtmmfmfomflossssssbiches. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_no snow, but it's cold as hell...

x2. lost feeling in my fingers multiple time putting my cooling system back together today
but it all works







flexalite fans = tons o space


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_oh so THATS what you were doing when you were ignoring me earlier today Timbo. Making a stupid flyer.

















So that YOU come to Cincy.










_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_windows anything < mac


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

and FreeBSD to rule them all


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (TheTimob)*

Cincy... the most fun time of the year...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Cincy... the most fun time of the year...










^^ you people need _help_


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (TheTimob)*

Okay Okay, Now I am sure you all have been wondering where the princess has been... I have alot of vortex forum to catch up on but I am safe in Dublin and as I originally wanted an eos as a cute car... I have changed my mind... I want a polo. Of course this is after I first get a life size scirocco


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_I have alot of vortex forum to catch up on but I am safe in Dublin and as I originally wanted an eos as a cute car... I have changed my mind... I want a polo. 

Any VWVortex forum member who is in Europe is required to take photos of local vehicles and then post them on vortex. NO EXCEPTIONS! 
Get to work! Even My Crazy Sister did it! She found 3 Sciroccos in Paris, France.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (TheTimob)*

bring me a polo. i have cash.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_Okay Okay, Now I am sure you all have been wondering where the princess has been... I have alot of vortex forum to catch up on but I am safe in Dublin and as I originally wanted an eos as a cute car... I have changed my mind... I want a polo. Of course this is after I first get a life size scirocco









Awesome! Now pics of the Euro cars, stat!!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









And I am guessing you made that parody on a Mac?


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Any VWVortex forum member who is in Europe is required to take photos of local vehicles and then post them on vortex. NO EXCEPTIONS! 
Get to work! Even My Crazy Sister did it! She found 3 Sciroccos in Paris, France.

Calm Down everyone!!! Pictures will come soon but sorry Mr. Lee, I am not bringing you back a polo unless you wanna deal with getting it to the us and all that stuff lol...also ttell the wife I expect to see the puppy at cincy!!! Anyone have any particular car I am supposed to be looking for? lol


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
And I am guessing you made that parody on a Mac?
















Nope.
















Every OSs have their positive and negative sides, and in the long run, use whatever suits you.
That being said, there are no Mac products in this house. Just cheap Chinese hardware running free OSs.










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 8:05 PM 1-14-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I have one of those over-priced computers, but I find myself doing more things via the terminal than the gui, guess I'm just stuck in my *nix ways.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
x2. lost feeling in my fingers multiple time putting my cooling system back together today
but it all works







flexalite fans = tons o space

Well glad you didn't LOSE your fingers. Right now here in MN it's -7F, but FEELS like -26F. Brrrrrrr!!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

Well, I got the parts for the Jeep... a little plastic sensor only costs $125








But it's -22˚F with the windchill. So I'll bum a ride again tomorrow.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

CPS or TPS?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I remember some sticker shock on some of those parts


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

*checks weather forecast*


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

woo! it's mine!!!



















_Modified by twardnw at 6:09 PM 1-14-2009_


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_CPS or TPS?

Hall effect/cam position sensor.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I thought that might be a problem with mine, remember a bit of sticker shock when I priced them out


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Well, I got the parts for the Jeep... a little plastic sensor only costs $125








But it's -22˚F with the windchill. So I'll bum a ride again tomorrow.









No fun to change in ANY weather conditions...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

better the cam sensor than the crank sensor tho


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_better the cam sensor than the crank sensor tho

Well totally, I've seen people junk their Dodge pick ups because of a bad crank sensor.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_We alternate who stands on the roof to pick up a signal. (We have basic satellite). Today the sky was real pretty, but somehow I was told it was a bad idea to go up into it. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 








Something about wind and snow. Tonight is about hunkering down for the big freeze. NOT impressed, and I doubt my bug will like it a lot either.









Woa, nice picture Cathy.








-73 degrees here, ESP + Quattro rocks the mother freaking shizz http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Holy hell Marc! That's ****ing cold!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_Holy hell Marc! That's ****ing cold!

But that should be degrees Celcius...if it is, we better all move closer to the sun


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_ Of course this is after I first get a life size scirocco









whats the ETA on that?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
whats the ETA on that?

this


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Well totally, I've seen people junk their Dodge pick ups because of a bad crank sensor.

That's kinda dumb. Sure, it's hard to get to, but the crank sensors aren't that expensive. Suck it up and fix it.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
whats the ETA on that?

After her nap.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
That's kinda dumb. Sure, it's hard to get to, but the crank sensors aren't that expensive. Suck it up and fix it.

Look at it this way : You have a 1996 Dodge 1500 with a 5.9 that has 175k miles on it...brake lines are shot (again), as are the exhaust manifolds...transmission slips...you need rocker panels and cab corners, even the bumpers are rotted out but you manage to keep it on the road changing the brake lines every 6 months...these trucks are nothing but pure rust in Maine. Then the crank sensor goes bad...junkyard time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Or you just give it to a friend of mine up there so he can part it out...
Not trying to defend them though...in my opinion everything Dodge 1991 and newer should be crushed (and some of the older models too!)


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Not trying to defend them though...in my opinion everything Dodge 1991 and newer should be crushed (and some of the older models too!)


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

not quite, we had a '92 3500 w/ Cummins TD, 4x4 dually, long bed, crew cab, lifted







I would love to still have that truck


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Is anyone else as addicted to the remix of Rockwell's "Watching Me" that's on the current Geico commercial as I am? I always really liked the original and the remix is stuck in my head.
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=XVye6PAMKGc
I need to go to bed.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

here is a good way to keep your VAG cars safe










_Modified by 16VScirrocco88 at 12:59 AM 1-15-2009_


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
After her nap.









chris you are correct!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_blah blah blah!

All right, you are now in Dublin. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Tell us about Ireland, tell us about Dublin, show us some pictures. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Have you had a beer lately? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Calm Down everyone!!! Pictures will come soon lol 





































Thanks for the beer, and







<taps fingers on desk> pitter patter eh? And I will stay calm if I damn well feel like it.

_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Anyone have any particular car I am supposed to be looking for? lol 






































Yeah, I want to see what PT Cruiser looks like with UK plates







*SCIROCCOS!!!! Duh * Failing that, any delicious Eurotrashiness will keep us from rioting, okay?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Woa, nice picture Cathy.








-73 degrees here, ESP + Quattro rocks the mother freaking shizz http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Thanks. I spent last evening going through images from last year, I was trying to do a decent picture every day for a year but I fell a bit short (not bad though) Anyway, I'm tossing an album together to commemorate my "50 year". It's an interesting exercise, and it marks some funny, sad, mundane and spectacular moments. I'm up to the end of May which isn't bad. It'll be tough to pick one per day for that early June weekend though. And I'm still not completely happy with this camera; better than my P&S, but I'm still wanting to upgrade (I want more speed baby!) Fun looking back anyway.
And I'm wondering how pretty the sky will be this afternoon in the frigid air. And I get to go to the funeral home again. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
EDIT: The weather guy just said it was gonna be -23 where you are Marc! Have another Fin du Monde eh?










_Modified by punchbug at 3:38 AM 1-15-2009_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
EDIT: The weather guy just said it was gonna be -23 where you are Marc! Have another Fin du Monde eh?










You are right, it is -23°C outside. -73 degrees, that is my compass reading when I am sitting in front of the computer.
It is ok, because this winter, I got myself the mother of all winter hat, and I am just laughing away at the wind and the miserable cold temperature. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















Since our good friend Joe had a beer a few days ago, and since you are also suggesting I have a good beer, I might just have a Fin later tonight. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I am off for four days as of _now_. I just got back from the garage, and the black Scirocco is sleeping tight. That is going to change _soon_. I have a meeting with Mr Black Dye. Also scheduled, is a long awaited meeting with both Mr Sandpaper and Mr Angle Grinder later this month. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
All right, you are now in Dublin. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Tell us about Ireland, tell us about Dublin, show us some pictures. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










wake up and take some pictures Princess


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Time to break out the Timob's donation to me: The Fargo hat, as seen above. 
-22 degrees F
Wind: West 8 mph | Humidity: 77% | Dew Point: -28 | Visibility: 10.0 mile | Barometer: 30.78 | Windchill -41


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
You are right, it is -23°C outside. -73 degrees, that is my compass reading when I am sitting in front of the computer.
It is ok, because this winter, I got myself the mother of all winter hat, and I am just laughing away at the wind and the miserable cold temperature. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


















OMFG!!! That's insane cold. Do any cars even start when it's that cold??? I had a LOT of trouble with the Corrado this morning. It started fine, it just took me 35 minutes of screwing around before I could open the doors. Then once the door lock and handle cooperated, I couldn't get the doors to stay closed.








Plus it never warmed up, which is always fun.
Also, where do you get a hat like that, I MUST have one!
Brendan


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Woa, nice picture Cathy.








-73 degrees here, ESP + Quattro rocks the mother freaking shizz http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










X2. Laura loved that picture. She got a new camera so she's been having a little fun with it and looking for things to inspire her.








Brendan


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Time to break out the Timob's donation to me: The Fargo hat, as seen above. 
-22 degrees F
Wind: West 8 mph | Humidity: 77% | Dew Point: -28 | Visibility: 10.0 mile | Barometer: 30.78 | Windchill -41

Yes it's a chilly day in Minnesota.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
You are right, it is -23°C outside. -73 degrees, that is my compass reading when I am sitting in front of the computer.


Oh yeah, forgot to ask: Laura wants to know if your spit will freeze before it hits the ground when it's that cold.








Brendan


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Fargo hat will keep you warm!
Especially when you're being thrown into Nataku's woodchipper!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

0º F


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I actually drove my scirocco to work today


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
Oh yeah, forgot to ask: Laura wants to know if your spit will freeze before it hits the ground when it's that cold.








Brendan

Not at -23 C, that's only -9 F, at -40C, which is also -40F, it will freeze before it hits the ground, at -25F it will freeze at it strikes a solid object.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

For all of those who are impatient on pictures... here are a few of Dublin City Center...
















Just two pics...what size should I make them so they arent so big???












































































































_Modified by Princess_Pink at 10:35 AM 1-15-2009_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*

they could be bigger....


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

get a bigger monitor








sweet
owned!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_get a bigger monitor









technology waits for no man.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

Mr. Lee, 
I would love to make this trek sometime, if only to see your car in person.

Sincerely,
Some weird kid.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

it's true, he is pretty weird.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

how's the weather out there in Yak-anistan?


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Cold and foggy and Im hella hungover today, other than that, perfect.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

how much snow you got on the ground now?


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_how much snow you got on the ground now?


Almost nothing in town. If you go towards the mountains though, there is some, not much. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

The weather here has been crazy the last week. We have had like all four seasons within a seven day span.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*

where you live? Amsterdam?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

worse, he lives in Yakima


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_worse, he lives in Yakima

washington?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

indeed


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

meh, just a short drive. Amsterdam is across the freaking globe.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
washington? 


Correct.
I have lived all over the US and even over seas for a bit, but eventually moved back home to be with family and loved ones.


----------



## CALAWAYMK2 (Apr 10, 2002)

If the economy in Detroit doesn't improve quickly, I don't think that I can do Cincy this year. CRAP!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (CALAWAYMK2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CALAWAYMK2* »_If the economy in Detroit doesn't improve quickly, I don't think that I can do Cincy this year. CRAP!

Wow stevo....... what are you talking about? you have to make it


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_where you live? Amsterdam? 

Yes I do. Its now -5 with out wind chill. Tomorrow will be colder....


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_

Correct.
I have lived all over the US and even over seas for a bit, but eventually moved back home to be with family and loved ones.









ya man, i'm looking at moving back home as well... good ole New Mexico. 
it's only a 24hr drive to Cincy from Abq... ain't nothin'


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

34 hours from Portland :-\


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
ya man, i'm looking at moving back home as well... good ole New Mexico. 
it's only a 24hr drive to Cincy from Abq... ain't nothin' 

Oh that's cool, I have actually driven through that state. Very beautiful scenery. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
You are right, it is -23°C outside. -73 degrees, that is my compass reading when I am sitting in front of the computer.

Actually Marc, -23°C is about -10°F. Still stupid cold.
Damn, it's already been said.


_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 6:24 PM 1-15-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

[email protected]!!!!!
http://www.nbc.com/Vintage_Sho...32423/


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_
Yes I do. Its now -5 with out wind chill. Tomorrow will be colder....


Weeeeeeeeak!!!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_[email protected]!!!!!
http://www.nbc.com/Vintage_Sho...32423/

Funny, I'm watching an episode via Netflix over dinner now.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

This morning when I left for school it was -21ºF. Yikes that was cold. It hurts to breathe....and photographic evidence of course:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

Land of Cold!!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Yo momma cold ass state?! W.....T......F....


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Yo momma cold ass state?! W.....T......F....








I was wondering when someone would notice that


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Konomi)*

Where is everyone tonight?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Where is everyone tonight?

I just sold some wheels, but I cant feel my fingers now
the world is full of tradeoffs


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Where is everyone tonight?

out side bbq-in'


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Where is everyone tonight?

The JOY of Work(all the kids are so studious in these last few days of the semester, NOT), then flying (learned that Cessna brakes can freeze pretty solidly onto the discs, among other things related to winter), then to the funeral home (for a 14 month old, son of one of my kids' friends, he'd had some serious birth complications). My life is so interesting.








VW content: Rode in my City Golf / drove my Bug. That IS also Scirocco content, since the sole purpose in life of BOTH of those is to keep A1s salt free! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (CALAWAYMK2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CALAWAYMK2* »_If the economy in Detroit doesn't improve quickly, I don't think that I can do Cincy this year. CRAP!

Bummer







But I understand, I'll need some help to make it myself...


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Know the feeling (or will)
The contract house I work for just had their contract put back up for bids by the client.
I already lost $2400 when the health ded went from $600 to $3000. Looks like a pay cut may be coming soon as well.....


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_
out side bbq-in'









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Morning folks
School is closed today, which is huge, because this is exam week.
It is currently -10F. The wind chill is -25F.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Morning folks
School is closed today, which is huge, because this is exam week.
It is currently -10F. The wind chill is -25F.









Woooo!!!
The Golf's original 5-year old battery appears to have finally had enough. It's been gettin' pretty slow to crank the last couple months... wouldn't start this morning. So Brad took the truck to work and I'm stuck here at the house. Good thing I don't *have* to be anywhere today.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Morning folks
School is closed today, which is huge, because this is exam week.
It is currently -10F. The wind chill is -25F.









Wow, they're wusses down there in Ohio, it's -22f here and most of the schools are only delayed by 2 hrs. some of them are closed, but for the most part just delayed. 
I, on the other hand am stuck at home because my truck won't start, I knew I should have faced it the other way when I parked. Feh!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
So Brad took the truck to work and I'm stuck here at the house. Good thing I don't *have* to be anywhere today.

How is the runway snow coverage?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

Good morning. 8° on my way to work this morning.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Good morning. 8° on my way to work this morning.

Good afternoon everyone! It has been a comforitable 45 degrees here in Dublin for the duration of my stay so far... only a few days were a little colder...the low for this week is supposed to be 39... it was sunny and beautiful today... I suppose I chose an excellant time to leave the states.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















Wow Marc...good thing it's not even raining here in the PNW







34 degrees right now


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Yeah, I woke up, and started my car to go to work, and it read 9 degrees. 
Had to check and make sure I wasn't still in Minnesota!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

im at work...snow + gti + vr6 + snow tires = good times!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

had one helluva headache last night, couldn't even eat dinner, made it work work late, it's a nice balmy 23 degrees here today, makes it hard to get the frost off the inside of the Audi


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I just got 1/2 cord of split wood for my stove but it's all wet. I'm trying to get it dried out but with a high of 16 degrees, I have to split the wood (even more) in the basement and hope it dries out a bit.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

enough gasoline on the fire and it doesn't matter if it's wet...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_enough gasoline on the fire and it doesn't matter if it's wet...









That's what I said!







Jim said something about keeping his house less-than-crispy though...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

maybe some diesel then, doesn't flame quite as much


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
Wow, they're wusses down there in Ohio, it's -22f here and most of the schools are only delayed by 2 hrs. some of them are closed, but for the most part just delayed. 


Quote from Local Newspaper's Weather section today: 
" Numb & Number Theoretical question: can you feel any colder than numb? Thursday was, in all probability, the coldest day of the year with a low of -21 and a “high” of -6 F. Here’s a virtual high five - you just survived/endured the coldest day in 5 years. You made it. Think about that – most schools were open, people went to work, mail got delivered, people shopped, worked out, went about their business. Anywhere else in America they would have declared martial law and activated the National Guard. Here in Minnesota we just shrug our (frostbitten) shoulders and mutter “no big deal.”


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Nataku)*

This is what Nataku answered when I asked him "do ya like the cold?"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TF3z-j8o39I


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
That's what I said!







Jim said something about keeping his house less-than-crispy though...









Yeah, less than frozen (0r woul that be more than frozen?) would be good too. The living room needs to be higher than 60F. I keep putting wood in the furnace, but it's still pretty chilly in here. A wood fire makes better heat than the electric though. Meh, we'll whine in August when we're dripping too. 


_Modified by punchbug at 2:47 PM 1-16-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I miss the wood-stove that my parents had at their house







load it up with a couple of good pieces of oak and it would keep the house (approx 2500 sqft) nice and warm (with the help of the furnace on 'fan' setting to move the warm air)


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Good afternoon everyone! It has been a comfortable 45 degrees here in Dublin for the duration of my stay so far... only a few days were a little colder...the low for this week is supposed to be 39... it was sunny and beautiful today... I suppose I chose an excellent time to leave the states.
















Do they not have spell check in Ireland?









Nothing wrong with being cold.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Well, it's still cold, but it's getting better. I finally got my truck started at about 1:30 this afternoon.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Damn, Circuit City is going out of business.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I had Chinese food for lunch today, and my fortune read "You have a prosperous future in medical research."








That's way more specific than most fortune cookies ever get.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_This is what Nataku answered when I asked him "do ya like the cold?"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TF3z-j8o39I









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We're FINALLY thawing out here! We hit 5 degrees. Woo hoo!!!!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I had Chinese food for lunch today, and my fortune read "You have a prosperous future in medical research."








That's way more specific than most fortune cookies ever get.

When I had Chinese with the Princess a few days before she left mine read "A passionate new romance will enter your life"
the Princess did not approve, so she tore it up. I guess I never got a fortune in that cookie


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
When I had Chinese with the Princess a few days before she left mine read "A passionate new romance will enter your life"
the Princess did not approve, so she tore it up. I guess I never got a fortune in that cookie

Oh snap!








The fortune itself was good, the Princess being there to read it was unfortunate.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Oh snap!








The fortune itself was good, the Princess being there to read it was unfortunate.

I was going to look at a rabbit truck the next day, so I was hopeful that would be the passionate new romance. alas it was not: 1700 bucks for a truck with a bummed clutch and strut tower rust


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
I was going to look at a rabbit truck the next day, so I was hopeful that would be the passionate new romance. alas it was not: 1700 bucks for a truck with a bummed clutch and strut tower rust









It wasn't the one at that shop on Belair Rd. is it? Word has it that dude is sketchy as hell.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
It wasn't the one at that shop on Belair Rd. is it? Word has it that dude is sketchy as hell.

no. it was/is being sold by Joey over at World Impex


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*

will be driving up to the DEL/PA border tomorrow morning to pick up some wheels for a .org lister.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Goodmorning, well it's about 40 degrees warmer today than yesterday, it's 19 F according to the weather channel.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Goodmorning, well it's about 40 degrees warmer today than yesterday, it's 19 F according to the weather channel.

Ooooooh, heatwave! Send some of that toasty air my way 'eh?
Actually, it's now up to 12 F here, with a forecast high of 27!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif But with 30 mph winds. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Goodmorning, well it's about 40 degrees warmer today than yesterday, it's 19 F according to the weather channel.

Well aren't you lucky? It is 9°F here right now. I can feel cold air coming up through the floor. 
It's 61°F in my apartment. This is a 1880 Victorian house. The foundation is rocks that are between 18"~26" thick - the foundation goes past the basement and also forms the walls for the first floor as well - which is where I am. It does have an oil fired steam radiator system though! (it was coal originally, like all houses in Pennsylvania). This house has a slate mansard roof that covers the entire third floor. It's insulated with horsehair.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (TheTimob)*

I am cold. Here are pictures from every Cincy I've been to:
2005:








2006:








2007:








2008:








See a trend here?


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

That more people come every year? Yeah, I got the hint.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Oh, by the way, OWN!!!!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hmm, need to get some breffast in me, then head out to the garage and clean a bit so the Audi can fit in there, gotta do too much to it today. Oil change, coolant flush, install thermostat, replace the springs, tie-rods, ball joints, and control arm bushings. Oy :-\


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

oh, and strut bearings/bushings


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Do they not have spell check in Ireland?









Nothing wrong with being cold.

Nope, no American spell check... they do in fact spell things differently here... I would prefer not to be cold so I am glad I left the states...


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Oh snap!








The fortune itself was good, the Princess being there to read it was unfortunate.

It was a very bad fortune... Although I would have allowed another scirocco or a truck to come into his life as a romance... that way I would get to drive something to events...


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Oh, by the way, OWN!!!!









C'mon....ownage doesn't count without a proper photo!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
This is a 1880 Victorian house. The foundation is rocks that are between 18"~26" thick - the foundation goes past the basement and also forms the walls for the first floor as well - which is where I am. It does have an oil fired steam radiator system though! (it was coal originally, like all houses in Pennsylvania). This house has a slate mansard roof that covers the entire third floor. It's insulated with horsehair.









This makes me want your house even more! It hasn't been tamped with! Gaaah - tell your grandpa he has a buyer if he ever decides to downsize







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_That more people come every year? Yeah, I got the hint.









Muhahahhahaaha!







Amber and Brian, Comin' to Cincy!


----------



## falcon2000aj (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

This house has a slate mansard roof that covers the entire third floor. It's insulated with horsehair. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
That's hilarious... my first home was bult in 1875, same stone type foundation and horse hair in the mortar and lathe walls. Scared the crap out of me when I was renovating and found the hair in the walls!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_That more people come every year? Yeah, I got the hint.









You must make that trend continue! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Oh, by the way, OWN!!!!









No own without pictures. You know the rules.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
No own without pictures. You know the rules.









I second that!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*

It was 2° on my way to work this morning.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_No own without pictures. You know the rules.









Ahem. <taps foot impatiently> We're waiting.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Thois page needs Sciroccos. Period. So while we tap and wait.......here's something:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Something else:








More:








And MkI porn:








How 'bout this?:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Oh Princess?? (The one with the Scirocco, you know who you are....the non-pink/non-in-Ireland one)
Here's an idea. POST A PICTURE!!







Like this one,







and if you're a good girl







and do what is expected by your fellow forumites http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , I'll post a colour image of this particular vehicle to confirm its actual colour. Which may be of interest to you. Not sure why. No, this is NOT my car either.







So don't get thinking you already know what colour it is. This it the Roc Doc's car. There's a 16V inside:








Oh, and here's Solicom's boosty baby. It's pretty monochromatic to begin with. 








Nighty night, hope to see a proper ownage going on here when I'm having my coffee tomorrow....


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
No own without pictures. You know the rules.









Rules? The Princess Konomi MAKES the rules!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Rules? The Princess Konomi MAKES the rules!









the scirocco forum was here before she was the princess. rules is rules
as per said rules


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
the scirocco forum was here before she was the princess. rules is rules

Yep.
It's the natural order of things! And you just don't mess with the natural order of things!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Sorry guys about the no pic thing. I was late for work this morning but I couldn't resist owning a page!!







AND I worked all day: double shift with lots of buttheads at tables thinking they're better than you. Meh. At least the $140 I made in tips for the entire day was worth it


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Sorry guys about the no pic thing. I was late for work this morning but I couldn't resist owning a page!!







AND I worked all day: double shift with lots of buttheads at tables thinking they're better than you. Meh. At least the $140 I made in tips for the entire day was worth it









Money is always helpful, and buttheads are everywhere. I have no idea why people think its cool to treat wait staff like dirt. Like, if you bring me food? I love ya!
Anyway, as promised, some colour for that car. See how awesome?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Goodmorning, it's cold and snowing this morning, the weather channel says it's 12 F, my thermommymeter says it's 9, I'll trust mine.
Worked all day on a car yesterday, not my Scirocco, a friends Windstar, she wore out the brake pads and after a week of grinding finally tells him on Thurs, so he brought it over here, we were able to fix the brakes, replace the shot rotor and clean off the ABS sensor enough to get the ABS light in the car to go out. I'm sore today and my arthritis is killing me, God, I feel old today.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

It snowed slightly this morning.
I work again during the Eagles game. They're playing some team, and if they win, they get to go to some super bowl. I like the fact that they came to Minneapolis and beat the Vikings while I was there. I don't care if the Vikings sucked, it was still cool.
Yesterday was the coldest day here in 4 years, we sold TONS AND TONS of batteries, I installed many of them. We also sold lots of jumper cables... lol.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

It's sunday, it's 34degrees...I'm headed to work to be bored out of my mind and not sell anything... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

I just got home from work. The Ravens play tonight, so the grease were talking about it all day. If they win, they go to the super bowl. I predict a Steeler victory. Not that I really care. I lost all my enthusiasm for actual football when I started having to work every Sunday.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Steelers FTW


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
the scirocco forum was here before she was the princess. rules is rules

I would like to say that I understand as a proper princess, that with any ownage I submit pictures. It is important to abide by the rules.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
I would like to say that I understand as a proper princess, that with any ownage I submit pictures. It is important to abide by the rules.





































You know how I know you're not a Princess? You abide by rules. Princesses always think they're above the law.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
You know how I know you're not a Princess? You abide by rules. Princesses always think they're above the law.








Rules? What are rules? Oh yeah, those things that I make (occasionally, and then break them later)!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_







Rules? What are rules? Oh yeah, those things that I make (occasionally, and then break them later)!









See what I mean?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Well it's been a rather dull day,


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
See what I mean?

theres a difference between being a princess and acting like one. I see that


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

LOL:
http://daytona.craigslist.org/cto/993155463.html


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

OWN!!


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Has the date been set for this event this year?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BluDemon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BluDemon* »_Has the date been set for this event this year? 


June 5-7 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Be there.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Chris, LOVING that craigslist ad! I know someone with a yellow car like that....the colour got sprayed onto it rapidly after the vehicle took out someone's fence and left one of the original colour rearviews.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Chris, LOVING that craigslist ad! I know someone with a yellow car like that....the colour got sprayed onto it rapidly after the vehicle took out someone's fence and left one of the original colour rearviews.









Are they from Florida?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Are they from Florida?









Nah, and the car had a bowtie on it, but it looked a lot like it otherwise. Maybe it was lucky, he won the lottery after that.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_Steelers FTW

X2. Since my primary team, The Giants, are out, it's gotta be my #2 team. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Brendan


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

Morning all. It was cold this morning too. Something like 1. And the reason why school was closed last week was because we were under a Level 2 snow emergency, not because of the temperature. By the way, Friday night/saturday morning it was -26 up here.








I helped a friend move on Saturday too. That's always fun in the winter.








Brendan


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

Try an ice storm and your only help is a 6 year old girl








That first shower felt wonderful!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

*waves*


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Post(haste):
Cincy.
Sciroccos.
Be there.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'm making my best effort to be there.


----------



## sciroccos4lifewife (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Hey all. This is COMPLETELY off topic, but Timbo posting about how old his house is reminded me. I had the unfortunate task of driving a friend at work to her house on Friday after she got a call from her neighbor that her house was on fire. When we got there 10 minutes after the call, the entire house was engulfed in flames. They lost everything, including their pets!!! At this point it is believed to have been an electrical fire. So, the moral of the story is....if your house is damn old get the electric upgraded so you do not have to get a call like that.
Here is a link to the story if you want to see what happened.
fire story


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccos4lifewife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccos4lifewife* »_Hey all. This is COMPLETELY off topic, but Timbo posting about how old his house is reminded me. I had the unfortunate task of driving a friend at work to her house on Friday after she got a call from her neighbor that her house was on fire. When we got there 10 minutes after the call, the entire house was engulfed in flames. They lost everything, including their pets!!! At this point it is believed to have been an electrical fire. So, the moral of the story is....if your house is damn old get the electric upgraded so you do not have to get a call like that.
Here is a link to the story if you want to see what happened.
fire story


Wow! Sorry to hear about that.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

kerensky deleted a post....


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccos4lifewife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccos4lifewife* »_ So, the moral of the story is....if your house is damn old get the electric upgraded so you do not have to get a call like that.
Or perhaps more to the point, find a house with decent modern electrical wiring and let someone else deal with it. And trust me, it doesn't have to be old to be a firetrap. My house had some *very* scary homeowner-wired stuff when we bought it. Needless to say, that got fixed immediately. The guy had wired up a ceiling fan by splicing an outlet into the heater power wiring, then used one of those ratty old brown extension cords, plugged one end into the outlet, and hard-wired the other end into the ceiling fan!








Sorry to hear about your friend. I can't imagine having to go thru that.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_kerensky deleted a post....








I did indeed. It was too lighthearted to follow immediately after a post about someone losing their house and all their belongings. :/
Maybe it'll return in a page or two. Heaven knows in this thread that should be, what, 2-3 minutes?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

gotcha, we'll see how quick we can get to the next page...


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

OK, I figure we can get back to levity now...









_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_And MkI porn: [ img ]http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s221/starfighter53/Waterfest/IMG_4116WetSexWF05.jpg[ / img ]
Ohhh, don't *do* that when I'm at work...


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

So, I need a primer. Apparently 'owning' a page is a big deal in here. Of course, multi-page threads are a bit more rare over in the Fox forum - who knew?







So, this begs a couple of questions?
a) Since one must have a pic to 'own', is it required to be *your* pic? Or is it acceptable, say, to quote another post that happens to have a pic?
2) If you 'own' with a quoted pic, does the original poster get an 'assist'?








%) If you must use your own pic, can we assume it must be Scirocco content, or at least Scirocco-ish? Or will any ol' pic do?
4) Is it considered poor form to edit your post to declare 'ownage'? Because it seems the seasoned vets must know when the next page is coming...
OK, that's all my questions for now.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

you must 'own' with any pic that is scirocco related, and editing is allowed.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_So, I need a primer. Apparently 'owning' a page is a big deal in here. Of course, multi-page threads are a bit more rare over in the Fox forum - who knew?







So, this begs a couple of questions?
a) Since one must have a pic to 'own', is it required to be *your* pic? Or is it acceptable, say, to quote another post that happens to have a pic?
2) If you 'own' with a quoted pic, does the original poster get an 'assist'?








%) If you must use your own pic, can we assume it must be Scirocco content, or at least Scirocco-ish? Or will any ol' pic do?
4) Is it considered poor form to edit your post to declare 'ownage'? Because it seems the seasoned vets must know when the next page is coming...
OK, that's all my questions for now.









First, I like your method of counting (a,2, %, 4).








a) It doesn't have to be your pic, it can be borrowed or quoted.
2) We don't really keep stats here.
%) It should be Scirocco content.
4) Editing is fine. Even better if you can do it fast enough that you get in before the "Edited by (your name here) at (insert time)." Use Firefox with FireVortex and you can see how many more posts on the current page and the main forum page will tell you that ownage is imminent.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_First, I like your method of counting (a,2, %, 4).








Ever since watching countless episodes of 'Mad About You' with the wife, I can't get that out of my vocabulary. I had to make up the "%" though...








_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_2) We don't really keep stats here. 
Hmmm .... 

_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Use Firefox with FireVortex and you can see how many more posts on the current page and the main forum page will tell you that ownage is imminent.
Ah, there's the secret sauce. Not sure I'm up for custom software just to foretell potential ownage, but it's nice to know that the option is there. Thanks!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_
Ah, there's the secret sauce. Not sure I'm up for custom software just to foretell potential ownage, but it's nice to know that the option is there. Thanks!









It has other good features, like automatically resizing huge pictures, and making your posts darker grey/moderator's posts blue, etc. 
It's just a plugin for Firefox.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Firevortex owns


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

y'know, since I'm not driving the scirocco on a regular basis, I guess now would be a good time to convert MS to running my ignition as well. Get rid of the ICM in the rain-tray


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_It has other good features, like automatically resizing huge pictures, and making your posts darker grey/moderator's posts blue, etc. It's just a plugin for Firefox.
Cool, might be worth doing on my laptop then. My copy of Firefox on my work machine is ... shhhhhh .... stealthy. Last thing I want is a plugin changing colors or text. Heck, if IT even knew I had Firefox on here... (shudder).


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

that's weird. I encourage all of my users to switch to FireFox, just a bit less likely to get some sort of spyware infection that way


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I'm posting from my same computer,
But I'm looking at a 52" samsung 1080p screen which I am connected to by an HDMI cable.
It is EPIC.

Other important info: this TV fit in the Scirocco.

Unfortunately, this amazing piece of consumer electronics is not mine.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_that's weird. I encourage all of my users to switch to FireFox, just a bit less likely to get some sort of spyware infection that way
I do the same - unfortunately I'm not running the IT shop at my current place. I'm simply a user. I couldn't even use a flash memory stick until one of the IT guys was installing some software for me - he got up to grab something and I stuck the memory stick in a USB slot so it'd recognize it.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Photographic evidence!
















Such transportation would not be possible in a stock Mk2 Scirocco. Mine has the rear shelves cut out, and the rear seat removed! 
SCIROCCOPICKUP FTW!!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

aww, Tim, you must have got my address wrong for the delivery, that certainly doesn't look like my house...


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Photographic evidence!
















Such transportation would not be possible in a stock Mk2 Scirocco. Mine has the rear shelves cut out, and the rear seat removed! 
SCIROCCOPICKUP FTW!!









That's a great TV! I just bought that same model (550) in 40" for the basement
Was it a Circuit City special? My little brother just picked up the new iPod Nano for $130 at Circuit City today


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Timob - Are you controlling spark with MS?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccos4lifewife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccos4lifewife* »_Hey all. This is COMPLETELY off topic, but Timbo posting about how old his house is reminded me. I had the unfortunate task of driving a friend at work to her house on Friday after she got a call from her neighbor that her house was on fire. When we got there 10 minutes after the call, the entire house was engulfed in flames. They lost everything, including their pets!!! At this point it is believed to have been an electrical fire. So, the moral of the story is....if your house is damn old get the electric upgraded so you do not have to get a call like that.
Here is a link to the story if you want to see what happened.
fire story


Wow, thank you for posting this. 
My house was retrofitted with electrical sometime in the 1910s or 1920s. Bathrooms were added sometime as well, indoor plumbing was a new thang back then.
Most of the wiring is original knob-and-tube, but there's a LOT of butchery. Outlets added by past horrible shady handymen. 
We're going to get on that stuff.








owned


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

the Timob is serious business


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_

Unfortunately, this amazing piece of consumer electronics is not mine.









I'm going to go out on a limb and assume Raul made this fine purchase. Am I correct?








We need a new TV


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_We need a new TV
















As soon as you pick the shiny new $1000 bill that just grew on the money tree you keep hidden, let me know so we can buy one. In the mean time, let's stop whining and enjoy the fact that we are blessed enough to have a TV. 
Also...let's include the fact that Dr. Gregory House blesses us with his presence on our TV every day


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
Also...let's include the fact that Dr. Gregory House blesses us with his presence on our TV every day
















Ah, maaayyyybe, but Dr. Lisa Cuddy is the reason for 1080p High definition televisions.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_So, I need a primer. Apparently 'owning' a page is a big deal in here. Of course, multi-page threads are a bit more rare over in the Fox forum - who knew?







So, this begs a couple of questions?.....
OK, that's all my questions for now.









Pleas Note: Any Princess does not need to abide by these rules so long as a picture is posted.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
Also...let's include the fact that Dr. Gregory House *curses* us with his presence on our TV every day

Fixed that for ya


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
In the mean time, let's stop whining and enjoy the fact that we are blessed enough to have a TV. 
Also...let's include the fact that Dr. Gregory House blesses us with his presence on our TV every day
















Agreed- In Dublin you have to have a license or permit to have a tv(which you have to pay for) and then you have to buy your own tv...
I miss American Programs like House and Law & Order...







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Agreed- In Dublin you have to have a license or permit to have a tv(which you have to pay for) and then you have to buy your own tv...
I miss American Programs like House and Law & Order...







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Yes, but you get Top Gear!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Agreed- In Dublin you have to have a license or permit to have a tv(which you have to pay for) and then you have to buy your own tv...
I miss American Programs like House and Law & Order...







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Without that tax, the BBC would be like PBS is here----crap! Instead, you get awesome news and Top Gear.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Without that tax, the BBC would be like PBS is here----crap! Instead, you get awesome news and Top Gear.

don't knock PBS, they have Bob Ross, the worlds best show to take a nap to.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
don't knock PBS, they have Bob Ross, the worlds best show to take a nap to.









C'mon, they have Masterpiece Theater. Can't go wrong with Masterpiece Theater..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

Well, I'm thinking I might install that BEA turbo I've had kicking around for the past 5 years.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Ah, maaayyyybe, but Dr. Lisa Cuddy is the reason for 1080p High definition televisions. 

I second that
Best tv show ever


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
don't knock PBS, they have Bob Ross, the worlds best show to take a nap to.









Top Gear>happy trees


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

^^ Foamy is the best


----------



## sharpshooter33 (Mar 9, 2006)

Ok so I didn't see a date on the front page and I didn't want to read the 72 others, So like whatz the date for Cincy this year? I need to check and see if I'm off on that weekend again.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (sharpshooter33)*

First weekend of June 5-7


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Yes, but you get Top Gear!









Yeah but i have no TV... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_OK, I figure we can get back to levity now...








Ohhh, don't *do* that when I'm at work...









Hey, I'll be begging for THAT when I'm on the computer doing marks entry. MkI porn does it best for me, dunno about you


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Well, I'm thinking I might install that BEA turbo I've had kicking around for the past 5 years.

Well, either that or get a big TV. I'd go with the turbo myself, but that's just me. I just finished fishing the last wire through the wall for the sub on the big brown '82's "system". Getting the TV is one thing, instaling it quite another. Sort of like the turbo I guess, but without the busted piston parts.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Good morning. My Corrado is getting fed up with this -6 weather. I had to tie the seatbelt around the passenger door handle because it wouldn't close. The clutch barely worked, and of course there was no heat.
Maybe I'M getting fed up with it too.








On a positive note, I watched Clerks II last night for the first time. Laughed my ass off. I'm glad they kept to the proven formula from the first one.








Brendan


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Yeah but i have no TV... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

It's better that way! TV is a pure waste of time, especially when you have a whole new country to explore!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Goodmorning, at work and it sucks, but it looks like I might be going out to Limerick Power Plant in PA in March.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

*watches inauguration instead of doing work*


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I also managed to fit my new TV into my car, but the hatch actually closed!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

that only means the TV wasn't big enough


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Timob, may I ask what wheels you plan to run this summer now that your old wheels are sold?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Timob, may I ask what wheels you plan to run this summer now that your old wheels are sold?

Those flyers actually never sold...
However, I do have some Tarantulas from sciroccos4life that I'm gonna run for the summer. I think I will save those old wheels to put in the SHRINE OF THE 48 STATE TRIP! or something.

Actually I have no idea. Those flyer wheels were always my dream wheels.
The word Flyer also can mean: _3. Old-fashioned_ an aircraft pilot


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sweet, boss is out of the office for a while
*goes back to watching The A-Team*


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

counting down to 6 so I Can go home


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_counting down to 6 so I Can go home

How was traffic on your way to work Roger?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_that only means the TV wasn't big enough









Hey, going from a 26 to a 40 makes it seem HUUUUUUUGE!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

lol, I know that feeling. I had a 19" got a 54" projection TV for free


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

no problem at all, working out of the VA office today, DC office was closed


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Hey, going from a 26 to a 40 makes it seem HUUUUUUUGE!

That's what _she_ said.








OWN!










_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 6:27 PM 1-20-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

lol


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Hey, going from a 26 to a 40 makes it seem HUUUUUUUGE!

OMG! Its Smiling Bob!


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_










That's my car!
(in the background on the Kia side :/ )


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I need to work on my Kia (still)


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I'm getting winter tires on my car tomorrow. The Timob convinced me that it would probably be a good idea...considering that I've been joking around that I'm going to quit DH school and become a professional drifter, because I've got some DAMN AWESOME performance summer tires right now.








Just kidding....


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

eh, snow-drifting is fun


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_eh, snow-drifting is fun


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I miss my QSW


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I miss the VOOOSH.....
but I did sleep at a Holiday Inn Express last night. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_but I did sleep at a Holiday Inn Express last night. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

In Fishkill?! That doesn't make any sense.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Wel, I'm still rocking the Hakkas, so no drifting for me, they just don't break loose. Anyway, the sky was sure pretty this afternoon!!








(Dang, deleted the wrong one. Dialup is such a pain)
Seriously, it was GORGEOUS out there today, sun shining on the fresh snow, lots of tracks from the deer in the fields. 
So yesterday I came home to this:








Seems my ditch has a big magnet in it. Wish I could set it to "German". So far it was bow tie here (belongs to a co-worker, we ribbed her mercilessly at work), and previously there was the Celica that mangled my bug. 



_Modified by punchbug at 6:49 PM 1-20-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

did you pull that one out with the NB?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_did you pull that one out with the NB?

Nah, that one needed the POS, but it's snowed in, so she called a proper tow truck. It was really deep in there!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

You and your pretty sky Cathy. More by yourself time or...? Actually it did get better and better as the day went on - very hazy this morning but pretty clear tonight. I at least shoveled out the 172 hangar, and pulled the Bonanza out for a few hours so we could start putting up insulation in the hangar.
Maybe, just maybe, I'll get out in that pretty sky later in the week....


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_I'm getting winter tires on my car tomorrow. The Timob convinced me that it would probably be a good idea...considering that I've been joking around that I'm going to quit DH school and become a professional drifter, because I've got some DAMN AWESOME performance summer tires right now.








Just kidding....









Yaaaaaayayyyy!! You will be safe!!









Seriously, Scirocco with blizzaks > Audi TT quattro with summers
But Audi TT quattro with Blizzaks > ALL


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_You and your pretty sky Cathy. More by yourself time or...? Actually it did get better and better as the day went on - very hazy this morning but pretty clear tonight. I at least shoveled out the 172 hangar, and pulled the Bonanza out for a few hours so we could start putting up insulation in the hangar.
Maybe, just maybe, I'll get out in that pretty sky later in the week....

Hey, I gotta do something to combat the winter Scirocco storage season blahs.







My instructor's on his honeymoon in Whistler, so I went up with a different instructor for a few rounds, then had the plane to myself. Very enjoyable.







(you know that grin eh?)
And shovelling, good thing I'm descended from gravediggers is all can say. I can dig forever, but that doesn't mean it cant stop freaking snowing for a while already!!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

I wish you would send a little of that snow down here Cathy. We've gotten a dusting so far. 
I think there's been more salt than snow this season.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_My instructor's on his honeymoon in Whistler, so I went up with a different instructor for a few rounds, then had the plane to myself. Very enjoyable.







(you know that grin eh?)

I do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_And shovelling, good thing I'm descended from gravediggers is all can say. I can dig forever, but that doesn't mean it cant stop freaking snowing for a while already!!!

Well this was little more than a dusting that I was getting rid of, didn't really see the point in getting George to fire up the Bobcat to clear two patches. I may not even get the chance to fly ya know?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_I miss the VOOOSH.....
but I did sleep at a Holiday Inn Express last night. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Just like in the commercial! Made you smart and hunker ofr a Mk1 Scirocco


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Goodmorning, well it'll be nice today and tomorrow then right back into the negative temps here, Feh!


----------



## Deez_Nutz (Jun 10, 2003)

Cincy09-related:
I know which car *I'm* driving up there this year....
....and its not a diesel....and its not a 'vert








.......
....and I damned-sure ain't driving that Caddy up there.....


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (Deez_Nutz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deez_Nutz* »_Cincy09-related:
Waitaminit, who said you could talk about Cincy-related stuff in this thread?


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
It's better that way! TV is a pure waste of time, especially when you have a whole new country to explore!









Very true.... this weekend I travel to Wexford or Wicklow for a homestay... I forget which though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_*watches inauguration instead of doing work*

I also watched the inauguration today... the irish threw us a celebration where we got free beer and food.... nothing better than that!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I currently am *not* listening to my teacher as i am in class at the moment. Boring.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I am sitting here, pissed off that my company didn't pay my cell phone bill in time and now my service is 'temporarily suspended'


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I'm currently sitting here at work munching my lunch and surfing the web.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Wait, what were we talking about?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*

I'm sitting here at work munching my web and surfing the lunch


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

wait, what?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_I'm sitting here at work munching my web and surfing the lunch









I heard ya. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

mmm, beer, I could go for a beer about now


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I heard ya. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


10-4 good buddy.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_I'm sitting here at work munching my web and surfing the lunch









Too much LDS when you were younger


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*









Owned, intriguing...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

indeed


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Those flyers actually never sold...
However, I do have some Tarantulas from sciroccos4life that I'm gonna run for the summer. I think I will save those old wheels to put in the SHRINE OF THE 48 STATE TRIP! or something.

Actually I have no idea. Those flyer wheels were always my dream wheels.
The word Flyer also can mean: _3. Old-fashioned_ an aircraft pilot

Flyers can also be a really great place to eat breakfast if you attend Track Day North. 









Which is looking like August 23 (A Sunday, http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ) if you like to get your calendar filled up early. That would be in beautiful Southern Ontario, BTW, an hour from Buffalo for those of you with maps that stop at the border







(editing to show the flags, and some red car


















_Modified by punchbug at 3:15 PM 1-21-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Deez_Nutz)*



Deez_Nutz said:


> Cincy09-related:
> I know which car *I'm* driving up there this year....
> and its not a 'vert
> 
> ...


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Flyers can also be a really great place to eat breakfast 

The Timob likes breakfast - he told me so last night


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
The Timob likes breakfast - he told me so last night
















The Timob needs to come up to the GWN and sample OUR breakfasts. Mmmm, Canadian Bacon.....cheddar......
And the Timob needs become definition number three also, with his wanderlust.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
The Timob needs to come up to the GWN and sample OUR breakfasts. Mmmm, Canadian *Milk*.....cheddar......
And the Timob needs become definition number three also, with his wanderlust.









Fixed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://kiraquirk.blogspot.com/....html



_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 10:41 PM 1-21-2009_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Fixed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Canadian Milk. In a Bag? Nataku says "Milk in a baaeeegg"


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I hope to make it this year... if i can get off work...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Canadian Milk. In a Bag? Nataku says "Milk in a baaeeegg"


















Of COURSE it's in a bag. How else would it be?


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

*FV-QR*

in a sack?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Nataku says "Milk in a baaeeegg"











Ole vas vorking at da fish plant up nort in Dulut vhen he accidentally cut off all ten of his finkers. He vent to da emergency room in the Clinik and vhen he got dar da Norsky doctor looked at Ole and said, "Let's have da finkers and I'll see vhat I can do." Ole said, "I haven't got da finkers." "Vhat do you mean, you hafen't got da finkers?" he said, "Lordy!!! It's 2006 and Ive's got microsurgery and all kinds of incredible techniques. I could hafe put dem back on and made you like new! Vhy didn't you brink da finkers?" Ole says..."How vas I suppose to pick them up?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

**Groan**


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
I also watched the inauguration today... the irish threw us a celebration where we got free beer and food.... nothing better than that!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Very cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_I currently am *not* listening to my teacher as i am in class at the moment. Boring. 

For shame!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_I'm currently sitting here at work munching my lunch and surfing the web.

Are you on drugs, son?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
Too much LDS when you were younger









Latter Day Saints?








I didn't know you were Mormon, Rob.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Are you on drugs, son?

No!..Yeah!...I don't know....What was the question again?

I was used








I was used


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Latter Day Saints?








I didn't know you were Mormon, Rob.

It's a reference to a scene in Star Trek IV when Kirk is explaining to Dr. Taylor why Spock acts so weird. He means to say LSD, but says LDS instead.
Your nerd card has been revoked!


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Of COURSE it's in a bag. How else would it be?








Oy, again with the bag milk. Can't stand that stuff floppin' around my refrigerator like that. Put it in a blown-petroleum plastic jug, the way Gawd intended!

_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Latter Day Saints?







I didn't know you were Mormon, Rob.
If he were, he'd have said "Not enough LDS when you were younger?"


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_It's a reference to a scene in Star Trek IV when Kirk is explaining to Dr. Taylor why Spock acts so weird. He means to say LSD, but says LDS instead.
Your nerd card has been revoked!








I'm sure Chris is familiar with the joke, and was playing dumb to be funny. Yeah, that's it.
And besides, he's actually posted in the Fox forum, so his nerd card is irrevocable!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

kerensky - you want me to go look at the 80S this weekend?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
No!..Yeah!...I don't know....What was the question again?

I was used








I was used









No, Ma, I'm not on drugs, I'm just thinking! Can I have a Pepsi? All I want is a Pepsi. Just one Pepsi!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
It's a reference to a scene in Star Trek IV when Kirk is explaining to Dr. Taylor why Spock acts so weird. He means to say LSD, but says LDS instead.
Your nerd card has been revoked!









Thank God.
Star Wars > Star Trek anyway.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Oy, again with the bag milk. Can't stand that stuff floppin' around my refrigerator like that. Put it in a blown-petroleum plastic jug, the way Gawd intended!


I've never heard of this bagged milk before. F*ckin weird-ass Canadians.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_
And besides, he's actually posted in the Fox forum, so his nerd card is irrevocable!









I have?








Where and when?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I've never heard of this bagged milk before. F*ckin weird-ass Canadians.









You guy's *don't* have bagged milk?









_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_I'm sitting here at work munching my web and surfing the lunch









I spent all afternoon at work today watching The Watchmen








Second best thing I've ever been paid to do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
You guy's *don't* have bagged milk?








I spent all afternoon at work today watching The Watchmen








Second best thing I've ever been paid to do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

And the first was? No, wait. Scratch that. IM me with THAT info










_Modified by punchbug at 4:53 PM 1-21-2009_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
You guy's *don't* have bagged milk?










No, our milk comes in containers.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
No, our milk comes in containers.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Good evening folks.
The scirocco has turned into a salt monster and must be washed ASAP


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
And the first was? No, wait. Scratch that. IM me with THAT info









You'll have to pay for that info


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
You'll have to pay for that info









just trying to make back what you are out in paysite fees?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
just trying to make back what you are out in paysite fees?

I just got my credit card bill the other day








Also, can anybody see me driving a red TDI New Beetle?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Also, can anybody see me driving a red TDI New Beetle?

No, you're too far away.
OWN!
I'll mix it up with a pic of my old car:


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
No, you're too far away.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

wow, glad that's a pic of your old car


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
No, you're too far away.

oh my!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Good evening folks.
The scirocco has turned into a salt monster and must be washed ASAP

While you're washing, I have a TDI Golf and a Toyota Tundra that desperately need attention.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

anyone have a non-mechanical/vacuum advancing distributor for an 8v?


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_kerensky - you want me to go look at the 80S this weekend?
If you've got the time - I really hate to impose but when dealing so far from home any help is huge.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_anyone have a non-mechanical/vacuum advancing distributor for an 8v?
I do. Unfortunately it's in use on my Fox.







I *might* be able to snag you one at the local junkyard, but no guarantees on condition. And it's probably coming from a Fox, so I think you'd have to swap the distributor drive gear...


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

good evening everyone!!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*

ok guys, this is really bad when I have to go to my "other" (read MK3) VW forum to get any entertainment!! I am very disappointed in you all tonight.
Granted, tomorrow I am gaurenteed to forgive. Thanks Jim Beam!!!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*

Morning everybody! This season of Lost is going to kick-ass!
Also, my Wife just texted me to say that a guy named "Mr. Wang" just came in to the bank.








Brendan


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
I just got my credit card bill the other day








Also, can anybody see me driving a red TDI New Beetle?

Sure. I almost bought one too, actually it was a red Turbo S, it was actually a really sweet car. I talked to the dealership where it was several times on the phone, told them my trade and how much I wanted to pay for it, they said deal, come up and do the paperwork. So I drove 3 hours to the dealership, and they were like $100 a month higher than what I told them.







I was pissed. At least they had to stay late and wait for me to get there.

Brendan


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

It's too damn early to be getting up


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Good morning. I hope no one experienced this last night.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

TheTimob can even post from your computer when he is in another state! Muahahahahaha!!!


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (Konomi)*


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

OMG I just busted laughing in my cubicle...
that is too funny
and oh crap..... ATX?
Is that a voice from the past?

_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_









that is effing hilarious, you should print the tshirt now


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

g'mornin


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Goodmorning, still slacking.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

as am I, watching more A-Team


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

long day yesterday... felt like the weight of the world was on my shoulders.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_long day yesterday... felt like the weight of the world was on my shoulders. 
*o/~* 
_It's been a long day, and there's still work to do... she tugs at me, sayin' "Dad, I need you."
"There's a ball at the castle, and I've been invited ... and I need to practice my dancin'..."
"Oh please, Daddy please..."_
*snif* Any fathers out there that haven't heard that one?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_TheTimob can even post from your computer when he is in another state! Muahahahahaha!!!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Wanted: Knock sensor box with the wires and stuff from a CIS 85-87 GLI/GTI.
Thsnk you,
el t


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

another fun-filled day at the office


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

[dream land] 








[/dream land]


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I wouldn't kick those out of bed... errr, the car


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
I just got my credit card bill the other day








Also, can anybody see me driving a red TDI New Beetle?

Only if you paint it two tone with white, Old Beetle style. Where's JediLynne, she'll discourage you no doubt...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
You'll have to pay for that info









Oh Puh-leeeze. I'll get it out of you. You may scream for mercy first, but you'll talk....


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_[dream land] 








[/dream land]

invest in a bigger sewing machine and have Ann make them


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
While you're washing, I have a TDI Golf and a Toyota Tundra that desperately need attention.

My bug got to thaw out overnight on the hoist at school. Seems ten years is about the lifespan of brake lines; they didn't survive the bleed after the kids did my back brakes as a final practical assignment. She got a bath though. Usually I give her a full beauty treatment during the exam break, but not this year (due to the labs all getting packed and demolished). My tasks today included packing a human skull for storage


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_TheTimob can even post from your computer when he is in another state! Muahahahahaha!!!


ABUSE OF POWER I TELL YA!







Watch out...I may just hack into your profile...who knows what I'll post when I do...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_[dream land] 








[/dream land]

Yes please!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Only if you paint it two tone with white, Old Beetle style. Where's JediLynne, she'll discourage you no doubt...

Can't believe I never thought of that before... actually a pretty good idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*

Yeah, odd that you didn't eh? And then you'd need to get some wheels


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_

ABUSE OF POWER I TELL YA!







Watch out...I may just hack into your profile...who knows what I'll post when I do...









Muahahahahaha! 
You're the only person who's complained about the timob's assuming-other-people's-identities ways!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Muahahahahaha! 
You're the only person who's complained about the timob's assuming-other-people's-identities ways!









Well, let's face it, you're not the best looking princess....


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Well, let's face it, you're not the best looking princess....
















But he's got stylin' frames and clothes! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (Nataku)*

http://www.entertonement.com/c...etard


----------



## digga_b (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_[dream land] 








[/dream land]

Those look better than your explanation last night.. errr, I mean this morning.







mr lee -->


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_[dream land] 








[/dream land]

Purple? But why?


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

Hey sexy...
















Finally.


_Modified by upoo2 at 5:21 PM 1-22-2009_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Well, let's face it, you're not the best looking princess....
















I could make an awesome forum princess, thank you very much! *batting eyes*


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_watching more A-Team

Ditto.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_I could make an awesome forum princess, thank you very much! *batting eyes*

Ummmm..... Timbo? You feelin' ok?


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

how can this thread already be 77 pages? I just dont understand.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Ummmm..... Timbo? You feelin' ok?

Far too much time with Barbie me thinks


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Ummmm..... Timbo? You feelin' ok?

Of course! *winks at you*


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

What a day. No, really! The unusually cold weather has just *sucked,* but today the temps shot up to the upper 30s (quite a heatwave when you compare it to the teens or less we've been used to), plus the sun was shining and the winds were light.
Well you know what that means I simply *must* do.








Winter flying can sometimes be a hassle, what with shoveling snow from in front of the hangar, uncooperative hangar doors, and engines that need warmed before starting. But it's still worth it.
Now if I could just go drive a Scirocco... going through withdrawal there.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Of course! *winks at you* 

Just what did Konomi DO to you up there in Minnesota???


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Just what did *Nataku* DO to you up there in Minnesota???

fixed.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

LOL!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_how can this thread already be 77 pages? I just dont understand. 

We're whores, Jon. Dirty, filthy whores.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
I could make an awesome forum princess, thank you very much! *batting eyes*


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
Purple? But why?









because they match the paint. 
















...and they are MUCH darker in person.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Whoah! I always thought your car was black








My bad!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Just what did Konomi DO to you up there in Minnesota???

She taught me to be a pretty princess!! *dances on tiptoes*








note the shirt as well. PINK.. or purple.
NO, IT'S MAUVE!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

I'm Baaack! Well after moving, being without internet or tv for a month, I am hooked up again. Was without Vortex for the past week even though I had internet. Paul was great to get my password reset(new computer and ISP), because I didn't have the old one. The Scirocco is just a few few away, nice and warm for the winter. Plenty of other projects to do, like finalize and order our new house, line up a well driller and foundation contractor. Finish fixing the Dakota(was rear shocks-with problems amazingly and put on snow tires) one lug nut is f'ed and found grease all over everything on the last wheel. Found CV clamp gone, but boot is ok, so now I need a new clamp and lug nut tomorrow. Pita! After that, bring in the sled for it's new windshield and fix a bent ski from a little accident I had last year. Then it's the plowtruck which needs a new head gasket. After that I will get to the Scirocco and check compression and replace the clutch. There's always something, isn't there. This FireVortex is kind of cool though, and it's my Bday(had BLT Pizza) so there are some good things going on at least.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
fixed.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_

NO, IT'S MAUVE! 


I always thought mauve was a darkish purple. The shirt is lavender


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
She taught me to be a pretty princess!! *dances on tiptoes*








note the shirt as well. PINK.. or purple.
NO, IT'S MAUVE! 


O..... M..... G......
I did NOT just read that. It's all a figment of my imagination.
LOL


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
I always thought mauve was a darkish purple. The shirt is lavender









Of course, the guy I got it from would know!







*winks over shoulder at you*


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^^ Yep - many more where that came from!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

'Taken' looks like it will be a pretty good flick


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Nataku)*

LOL
OK, this is getting strange now.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yeah, makes me wonder if someone took over Timob's account...


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_LOL
OK, this is getting strange now.

This whole PAGE has been strange.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I suppose it's a lot less strange than some of the threads I've seen on EvoM


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Konomi's gotten ahold of his passwords..... ?!?!?!?!
Ooooh, something that doesn't happen very often - I owned a page!










_Modified by vwdaun at 10:14 PM 1-22-2009_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Konomi's gotten ahold of his passwords..... ?!?!?!?!


Nope! You've been fooled! She's busy doing homework. Doesn't have the time to post as me. So I am posting as her posting as me for her!








http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ok, yeah, that's a little weird


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

You got Matts old gear?

_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
because they match the paint. 
















...and they are MUCH darker in person.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Nope! You've been fooled! She's busy doing homework. Doesn't have the time to post as me. So I am posting as her posting as me for her!








http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif 

It's official. TheTimob has lost his mind.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'll second that


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

All in favour say "aye."


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Oh God...what have I done?!!!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Oh God...what have I done?!!!

that is a very good question


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Oh God...what have I done?!!!

o/~
Letting the days go by ... Let the water hold me down!
Letting the days go by ... water flowing underground ...


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

Kerensky, any pictures of your 914?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yesplz


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

aww crap, I killed it


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_You got Matts old gear?


not yet.. i'm saving every penny i have.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Whoah! I always thought your car was black








My bad!

if you look at it at just the right angle in the sun, you can see it


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

It's official...I've lost all sense in this thread








On to simpler things...

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_It's official...I've lost all sense in this thread








On to simpler things...

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










simpler things than figuring out what's going on with Timob... like troubleshooting CIS? or maybe re-wiring a megasquirt setup?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
simpler things than figuring out what's going on with Timob... like troubleshooting CIS? or maybe re-wiring a megasquirt setup?

I wish there was a source for new CIS parts


----------



## Scirocco Manifesto (May 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

I have just always accepted that Cincy was to far away and left it at that, but where is it?
I'm thinking I want to make the journey up this year


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
I wish there was a source for new CIS parts









If you can order any Bosch parts where you work, you might be able to if you have the Bosch part #. I've gotten a few otherwise hard to find parts for customers from Bosch (distributors in most cases, but I'm sure you can get other stuff as well). I got a Corrado VR6 distributor for a guy, and a distributor for a 81-ish Saab 900 Turbo.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Scirocco Manifesto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco Manifesto* »_I have just always accepted that *Cincy* was to far away and left it at that, but *where is it?*
I'm thinking I want to make the journey up this year









why, it's in Cincinnati, Oh. 
answered your own question and didn't even know it.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

Driving directions to Cincinnati, OH
2,416 mi – about 1 day 11 hours
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=...8&z=5
it's about an hour longer if you go through Albuquerque.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
If you can order any Bosch parts where you work, you might be able to if you have the Bosch part #. I've gotten a few otherwise hard to find parts for customers from Bosch (distributors in most cases, but I'm sure you can get other stuff as well). I got a Corrado VR6 distributor for a guy, and a distributor for a 81-ish Saab 900 Turbo.

I'm mainly looking for new fuel injector lines. The fuel distributor is still available as a reman unit from Napa though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Scirocco Manifesto)*

Wilmington, Ohio. Between Cincinatti and Columbus.
http://www.mapquest.com/maps?c...te=OH


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

ebay score


----------



## Scirocco Manifesto (May 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

Oh, well that does make sense


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
I wish there was a source for new CIS parts









There IS. It's called MEGASQUIRT.
Sorry, I'm a year or two behind on promoting MS as the solution to all CIS problems. It DOES solve all of CIS's problems tho, and it's all available BRAND SPANKING NEW! 
aS FOR THE tIMOB IS KONOMI IS tIMOB? iT'S scirocco induced MPD. It happens, you don't have to be crazy to post here, but it sure helps







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Cincy is so far off, and I seem to remember a guy who had a counter. Don't remember his name offhand....and while I'm on the MIA, WHERE is GRocco?


_Modified by punchbug at 9:00 PM 1-22-2009_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_ebay score









I hate you Roger, but I did make you pay more than the buy it now price


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

I know, I miss Greg


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
I hate you Roger, but I did make you pay more than the buy it now price









it was at $80 when I saw it no buy it now. what was the buy it now??
I waited until there was 50 sec left before I bid


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
Purple? But why?









A better question is WHY NOT??? Purple Roccs rock!








Can you ever have too much purple? Okay, don't answer that...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (upoo2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upoo2* »_Hey sexy...
















Finally.

_Modified by upoo2 at 5:21 PM 1-22-2009_

O...M......G...!!!!!!!!
You finally got some! And a nice set too from the looks of it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by punchbug at 9:23 PM 1-22-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_What a day. No, really! The unusually cold weather has just *sucked,* but today the temps shot up to the upper 30s (quite a heatwave when you compare it to the teens or less we've been used to), plus the sun was shining and the winds were light.
Well you know what that means I simply *must* do.








Winter flying can sometimes be a hassle, what with shoveling snow from in front of the hangar, uncooperative hangar doors, and engines that need warmed before starting. But it's still worth it.
Now if I could just go drive a Scirocco... going through withdrawal there.









The sky sure looks pretty Daun!







I opted to stay down out of the greyness today, and it was a good thing because work was hectic and I was beat when I got home.
And Sciroccos? I think I remember them. (Wayy too cold for wrenching here) We're having a winter GTG up here to combat the blahs though, next weekend. Maybe you guys need to do likewise.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Cincy is so far off, and I seem to remember a guy who had a counter. Don't remember his name offhand....

I had a dream last night that it was Cincy-eve. 'Twas rather disappointing to wake up and find otherwise.

_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_and while I'm on the MIA, WHERE is GRocco?

I've been wondering that same thing for quite some time.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_I hate you Roger, but I did make you pay more than the buy it now price








I hate to be a n00b, but what is that thing?
Hrm, well, this hasn't happened to me before. No 'rocco pics of my own handy. And sorry, no current pics of my 914, whoever asked, I should do something about that. But that leaves me only one choice...
[GeorgeLopez] WaaaPPPAAAAAA!!! [/GoergeLopez]








owned.


_Modified by kerensky at 6:21 AM 1-23-2009_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Morning all. Well today I am being ambitious in attempting to finish the truck, replace the water pressure tank and flush the water heater for our temp apartment and then move a ton of stuff around.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

Looks to be a chassis stiffening bar for the front crossmember-so it won't crack.
And where is your own pic?????


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
it was at $80 when I saw it no buy it now. what was the buy it now??
I waited until there was 50 sec left before I bid

it was 125 buy it now. I was waiting for an email back from the seller because he said he would send me a picture of the plates that go at the ends, but that never came ,and the buy it now disappeared with the 1st bid


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Ahhh, I figured out how Marc and Chris have owned so many pages in last year's Cincy thread and this years. Firevortex is really cool....


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Looks to be a chassis stiffening bar for the front crossmember-so it won't crack.
And where is your own pic?????








Sorry, wasn't expecting to own a page, so I had to go find one. See above.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Can you ever have too much purple? Okay, don't answer that...

you cant have too much pink, I know that much


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_I hate to be a n00b, but what is that thing?

as crazyaboutroccs said: its a cross member brace, t stiffens up the front cross member to prevent it from cracking, a problem for cars that want to put down anything more than stock horsepower it seems. the ones for scirocco2's are a thing of rarity because the ones for the standard A1 chassis don't fit, and you need to have some plates made for the brace to fit. there was a short run of them last year, but now it seems like this was the last one out there for a bit


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

I was just updating my profile and picking a new password when I checked the stats on this thread. Damn, I was gone a month and I'm still at #20. This thing has grown quite a bit too. All that means is four of you are major whores, and Chris is the biggest one.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
not yet.. i'm saving every penny i have.









I have contributed to the savings fund. 
Those seats are just......plain........*hawt.*
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_I was just updating my profile and picking a new password when I checked the stats on this thread. Damn, I was gone a month and I'm still at #20. This thing has grown quite a bit too. All that means is four of you are major whores, and Chris is the biggest one.









[evil eye]







what's wrong with being a whore?
[/evil eye]








g'morning all


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
[evil eye]







what's wrong with being a whore?
[/evil eye]








g'morning all 

nothin' i'm almost at 10k


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
nothin' i'm almost at 10k









if you apply yourself today that can be accomplished


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
nothin' i'm almost at 10k









pish posh.... 10k posts.... what ev.
ahhh June. Will it ever get here?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
g'morning all 

Good morning! *waves* I write in this color because I am the princess
How are you boys doing today? *winks*
I have painted my Scirocco with the spraypaint! Aren't I the most wonderful Princess?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
if you apply yourself today that can be accomplished...today

fixed


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ok Tim, wtf kind of drugs are you on?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_ok Tim, wtf kind of drugs are you on?

uhhh..... yeah.








Yer Scirocco kinda looks like somethin the Joker's henchmen would drive.
)....the um... Tim Burton version for all of the youngins(


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Bee)*


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

nice car, awesome helmet


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Goodmorning, playing hooky today.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_ok Tim, wtf kind of drugs are you on?

A princess has no need of drugs! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif love and happiness are better! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

omg


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
A princess has no need of drugs! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif love and happiness are better! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 


its official: Timbo has effing lost it


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
its official: Timbo has effing lost it

it = his password


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I think so


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_I think so

I think not *smiles*


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

oy


----------



## digga_b (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_oy










vey


----------



## Studubbin (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
I think not *smiles*










Umm... Timbo, you're scaring me just a smidge.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Studubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Studubbin* »_
Umm... Timbo, you're scaring me just a smidge.









Don't you just http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif love http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif me this way?


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Don't you just http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif love http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif me this way?


Do we really *have* to answer that... <.< >.>


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'm in agreement with you guys


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_I'm in agreement with you guys

these shenanigans need to end
own:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

but what can we do to end the shenanigans?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_And sorry, no current pics of my 914, whoever asked


That was me.
<------------------------------


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_That was me.<------------------------------








I'm always willing to talk 914s. Unfortunately mine sits patiently in the garage awaiting time and money for restoration. I parked it and bought a Mk I in, gah, 1986.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

Alright, we need our proof that Timob is not the true Scirocco forum princess. And being that I am *glares at Tim*, I have proof. 
1) I own and drive a Mk1
2) (make sure that you look at the full size picture)


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Alright, we need our proof that Timob is not the true Scirocco forum princess. And being that I am *glares at Tim*, I have proof. 
1) I own and drive a Mk1
2) (make sure that you look at the full size picture)
















Whatever, weirdo! That's quite a stretch! My Social Security number has 53 in it! I WAS BORN FOR IT!! ROYAL RIGHT!! I've driven Konomi's Mk1 farther than she has!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_ok Tim, wtf kind of drugs are you on?

I've introduced him to maaagic mushrooms. They were inserted into the lasagna Amber made a couple nights before he left. They must just now be taking effect because they are about 30 years old.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

oh great


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_I was just updating my profile and picking a new password when I checked the stats on this thread. Damn, I was gone a month and I'm still at #20. This thing has grown quite a bit too. All that means is four of you are major whores, and Chris is the biggest one.









Hey, it takes one to know one.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Ahhh, I figured out how Marc and Chris have owned so many pages in last year's Cincy thread and this years. Firevortex is really cool....  

Hell yeah. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I didn't use it last year though, which is how Marc owned so many.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
nothin' i'm almost at 10k









Pshhhhh...I'm at 13k+, and in a year less time.
Amateur.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Good morning! *waves* I write in this color because I am the princess
How are you boys doing today? *winks*
I have painted my Scirocco with the spraypaint! Aren't I the most wonderful Princess?









Cocaine's a helluva drug, TimBob.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

What in the name of sweet breakfast meat are you doing???
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLh8MnKeoAo


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

LOLZ @ TIMBOB


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Don't you just http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif love http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif me this way?









Timbo - I'm as queer as a three-dollar bill, and you're frightening ME.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Alright, we need our proof that Timob is not the true Scirocco forum princess. And being that I am *glares at Tim*, I have proof. 
1) I own and drive a Mk1
2) (make sure that you look at the full size picture)
























You are using Vista and therefore are eliminated from Princess consideration.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

It has never been a consideration, it has always been a fact.







Anyway, it doesn't really matter. It's just kind of an endearing term ya'll have for me, and that's why I love you all







Aside from the fact that we all love our AWESOME Sciroccos.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_It has never been a consideration, it has always been a fact.







Anyway, it doesn't really matter. It's just kind of an endearing term ya'll have for me, and that's why I love you all







Aside from the fact that we all love our AWESOME Sciroccos.

Whatever you say, sista.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Blargh, our new cat just continues to hide. We found him today in a cardboard box on the stairs, also he has been discovered on a shelf in the closet, back behind a bunch of film, also under the lazy-boy in the living room


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
I think not *smiles*











What? You hinting for a coming out party or what???







Not very subtle, yet somehow fabulous


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Timbo - I'm as queer as a three-dollar bill, and you're frightening ME.

Oh, Daun! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Will you take me for an airplane ride? I want to see














rainbows














from the sky!


----------



## Cincy Barbie (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
you cant have too much pink, I know that much









You certainly cannot! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Oh, Daun! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Will you take me for an airplane ride? I want to see














rainbows














from the sky!









Hey lay off the rainbows. I lay claim to THEM, and their association with the gay community is relatively recent. They have been omens of good luck or blessedness for much longer. And in my case, they have the ability to scare the living bejeezus out if me if I see them in pairs. I DO not need another Scirocco. Five is enough.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Oh, Daun! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Will you take me for an airplane ride? I want to see














rainbows














from the sky!









Your rainbow content limit has been reached. To create more posts, please upgrade to a Cincy_PLUS_ account


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

You know... when I was in South Dakota, I saw rainbows.
And they FOLLOWED ME!







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif THEY LOVE ME http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 
Stupid Princess, of course they follow you!

















And then I drove to North Dakota. Boring state. Nobody really there.
But look at the pretty flowers!! http://****************.com/smile/star.gif SO PRETTY!! http://****************.com/smile/star.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

OKay, I'll tell you a little story. I saw some sundogs, and wanted to know how they related to rainbows, so I hits me up some Wikipedia. And it goes into all the variants of course, so I klikz me some linkz, and find out about saints halos, and the related phenomenon of the pilot's glory. I'd never heard of either, well, I'd seen drawings of saints with halos, but had no idea that there was an actual rainbow variant that they represented. So the very next day, I took my mom out to breakfast at the airport (because I had a voucher), and the woman at the next table was talking (quite loudly) about flying along with a pilot's glory on the way home from Osh Kosh. Co-incidence is a very wierd thing. So are rainbows.








And Timbo, did you really see two of them? You buy a Rocco that you're hiding from us boy?







Fess up....(for those that don't know, I saw a double rainbow on the days that I bought two of my three running Roccos)

WARNING: The following is ACTUAL SCIROCCO CONTENT! Hoping to get my MkI doorcards out for some lovin' tomorrow!! Mmmm, cow.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
And Timbo, did you really see two of them? You buy a Rocco that you're hiding from us boy?







Fess up....(for those that don't know, I saw a double rainbow on the days that I bought two of my three running Roccos)


Yup, two of em. No hiding roccos though! One day I'll have me a mk1! But for now, I have one rocco to rule them all!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Perhaps you drove past it then, or even visited it. I'd met both of my newest cars long before I ever knew they'd be living with me. And as for the other issue, you should give suggestion of why you are worthy of the title princess. Konomi, OTOH, is clearly royal. Knighthood for you, yes, I can see that. But princess? The jury's out. Bring me evidence.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

I think Timbo is claiming to be a princess because he wants to be a queen one day.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I think Timbo is claiming to be a princess because he wants to be a queen one day.








Well, ya gotta have goals...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I think Timbo is claiming to be a princess because he wants to be a queen one day.









Only Cathy can be Queen. And that matter is not up for debate!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Only Cathy can be Queen. And that matter is not up for debate!










Being Queen is one thing, being a queen is something else.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Not that there's anything _wrong_ with that.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
O...M......G...!!!!!!!!
You finally got some! And a nice set too from the looks of it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by punchbug at 9:23 PM 1-22-2009_

Yup got the rear one and picking up the front next week.
They were spray painted t-red when I got them and I just couldn't dig that look. Bought some Truck bed liner coating and went over the rear bumper but kept the red stripe. I love it.

I HAVE A HUGE PROBLEM THOUGH!!!!!!!

The tow hook was cut off.....

....What does this mean for a lonely duck?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
I have painted my Scirocco with the spraypaint! Aren't I the most wonderful Princess?[/color]









Woooo!! Love the color scheme Timbo!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Edited for ownage with no Scirocco content











_Modified by Iroczgirl at 12:58 AM 1-24-2009_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Hell yeah. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I didn't use it last year though, which is how Marc owned so many.

Which reminds me...I'm not seeing Marc very often lately?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Only Cathy can be Queen. And that matter is not up for debate!










Queen of Canadia maybe. I suspect there are others to assume the role south of the border.







Regardless, just see that the Enquirer doesn't follow you young princesses. I don't want to see your debaucheries at the grocery checkout.







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Being Queen is one thing, being a queen is something else.

Chris, that is almost sig-worthy right there. LOL!
As for The Timob and his "princess" status... don't be fooled! Methinks he's just jealous of Konomi.
Or is Konomi really Forum Princess? Maybe a fight to the death between her and Princess_Pink at Cincy will determine who gets the crown?
There could be more than one Princess.... but agreed, only one true Queen - Punchbug.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (upoo2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upoo2* »_

I HAVE A HUGE PROBLEM THOUGH!!!!!!!

The tow hook was cut off.....

....What does this mean for a lonely duck?

OH NO! I suppose the "inside duckie" on the rearview is an option. Maybe you should start a thread for tech tips on "alternative" duck installation mod suggestions? I've seen them on the front bumper too. Or is that tow hook also gone? There should be a discount for the lacking duck mount.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Chris, that is almost sig-worthy right there. LOL!
As for The Timob and his "princess" status... don't be fooled! Methinks he's just jealous of Konomi.
Or is Konomi really Forum Princess? Maybe a fight to the death between her and Princess_Pink at Cincy will determine who gets the crown?
There could be more than one Princess.... but agreed, only one true Queen - Punchbug.

I may have to abdicate. I married a commoner. (Mazda owner.)


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (upoo2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upoo2* »_
I HAVE A HUGE PROBLEM THOUGH!!!!!!!

The tow hook was cut off.....

....What does this mean for a lonely duck?

get someone to weld one on? I'm sure that we can work out something to get it mounted. I know that there is a slit int he bumper mounts, I've run many a ziptie through them to keep my license plates on my car. I think we can make it work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Maybe a fight to the death between her and Princess_Pink at Cincy will determine who gets the crown?
*calls a promoter and arranges for a boxing ring and big cage to be delivered*
SUNDAY! SUNDAY! SUNDAY!


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_I may have to abdicate. I married a commoner. (Mazda owner.)
*cue huge torch-wielding mobs in the street*


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Hey, it takes one to know one.









Sure does.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Goodmorning, it's nice and cold so this weekend I'm moving my network stuff down into the basement to get the clutter out of my office, I'll probably end up wiring the main floor with ethernet jacks just because I can, it will also help with the ethernet cables running through my living room when we have a Holiday Weekend gaming session over here.
And now for some Scirocco content.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Microsoft laid off the entire Flight Simulator team. I mourn the loss of a simulation game I have played since the days before Windows... I bought ever version when it came out from 5.1DOS to Flight Simulator X


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Microsoft laid off the entire Flight Simulator team. 

When I was very young, I remember playing FS 4.0 on our old Macintosh. The good old days


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Chris, that is almost sig-worthy right there. LOL!
As for The Timob and his "princess" status... don't be fooled! Methinks he's just jealous of Konomi.
Or is Konomi really Forum Princess? Maybe a fight to the death between her and Princess_Pink at Cincy will determine who gets the crown?
There could be more than one Princess.... but agreed, only one true Queen - Punchbug.

Daun, as much as I _KNOW_ that all of you boys would enjoy that, it's like I said before, basically it's just a little endearing term to me, and I love you all for it







Btw, you don't want to know what Tim is saying to me at this very moment about how HE'S going to be crowned princess at cincy....

















_Modified by Konomi at 11:32 AM 1-24-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

is there no end to this madness?


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Microsoft laid off the entire Flight Simulator team. I mourn the loss of a simulation game I have played since the days before Windows... I bought ever version when it came out from 5.1DOS to Flight Simulator X

But NOT the H1b's right......


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Timob, is your princess phase over now?










_Modified by Nataku at 11:20 AM 1-24-2009_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Timob, is your princess phase over now?










Oh, Brian! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif I want you for myself!







You're so dreamy!








Eh, I must admit, it is quite fun, being a princess... But it's also extremely annoying!








Also: I noticed long ago that I end every sentence with a







, even when not posting on the vortex.







<-- See?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
When I was very young, I remember playing FS 4.0 on our old Macintosh. The good old days









Oh man... FS4. I've got more hours playing that game than any other, including later versions of FS. I had the scenery designer add-on and used it to create all kinds of local airport stuff. And the airplanes that I built for it....
Damn, that was back when I was *your* age Rob.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
Daun, as much as I _KNOW_ that all of you boys would enjoy that, it's like I said before, basically it's just a little endearing term to me, and I love you all for it









Well maybe some of them would. Me? Nah.

_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
Btw, you don't want to know what Tim is saying to me at this very moment about how HE'S going to be crowned princess at cincy....
















And just *who* is going to crown him? (her?) I personally don't think she's worthy. She hasn't proven herself.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

anyone know if the 'strut nut tool' is the same on a mk2 as for a B2 audi?


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Oh man... FS4. I've got more hours playing that game than any other, including later versions of FS. I had the scenery designer add-on and used it to create all kinds of local airport stuff. And the airplanes that I built for it....
Damn, that was back when I was *your* age Rob.

Great game! We had it for our old mac tower... the single clicker button brings back memories








The only cool place to fly seemed to be the Chicago airport. I spent many hours perfecting the ability to fly between the lighning rods on the Sears Tower







I haven't played a single siulator ever since!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well, so far today has been fun...
doing some of the work on the Audi, managed to shear off one of the bolts that holds the caliper carrier to the knuckle, which gave me an excuse to finally buy a MAP/Oxy torch, and some nice drill bits. Got that out finally, and got one of the strut assemblies off the car. Only to discover that I need a special tool to take off the strut bearings


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
OH NO! I suppose the "inside duckie" on the rearview is an option. Maybe you should start a thread for tech tips on "alternative" duck installation mod suggestions? I've seen them on the front bumper too. Or is that tow hook also gone? There should be a discount for the lacking duck mount.









I have mine ziptied around the bracket. I had to cut the tow hooks off of my US bumpers when I shortened them.
Which reminds me, I need to talk to polov8.....


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_is there no end to this madness?

The end? This is just the beginning


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
The end? This is just the beginning









The beginning of the end?


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Yeah, so I got my Cincy playlist in order....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (hexagone)*

Does that have an iPod interface?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (hexagone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hexagone* »_Yeah, so I got my Cincy playlist in order....
Cardboard Radio[img] [/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

That is the most awesome thing I've seen in a looooong time! [IMG]http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/biggrin.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (hexagone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hexagone* »_Yeah, so I got my Cincy playlist in order....









Awesome!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I take it the volume control is your accelerator pedal?


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

Foot operated volume modulator, beats all sorts of knobs!


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_well, so far today has been fun...
doing some of the work on the Audi, managed to shear off one of the bolts that holds the caliper carrier to the knuckle, which gave me an excuse to finally buy a MAP/Oxy torch, and some nice drill bits. Got that out finally, and got one of the strut assemblies off the car. Only to discover that I need a special tool to take off the strut bearings








Silly Tyler, expecting people to actually discuss *cars* in this thread. Sheesh, the nerve of some people.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_anyone know if the 'strut nut tool' is the same on a mk2 as for a B2 audi?

Thank GOD some tool is strutting nuts on here.







It was getting too girlie for me. I was gonna have to go to the New Beetle or Cabby forums to escape the pink laciness.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_anyone know if the 'strut nut tool' is the same on a mk2 as for a B2 audi?

not a clue. I use an impact on my strut nuts. the 2 times I tried to use the tool, stripped out the hex in the strut itself


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

"trouble" and "base"


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

Question for east-coasters:
Was the timing okay (the planned timing anyway) for the Convoy last year? I think we met at Midway at 10AM?
Convoy Map from last year









_Edit for OWN_



_Modified by TheTimob at 11:00 AM 1-25-2009_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Question for east-coasters:
Was the timing okay (the planned timing anyway) for the Convoy last year? I think we met at Midway at 10AM?
Convoy Map from last year


It was fine. I just suggest cutting down the time spent at each stop


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
get someone to weld one on? I'm sure that we can work out something to get it mounted. I know that there is a slit int he bumper mounts, I've run many a ziptie through them to keep my license plates on my car. I think we can make it work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That's what I was thinking, the welding part that is. 
If not I could run a ziptie down from the rebar...then another ziptie for the duck.
ziptieziptieziptie!!!! wheeee!!!!

Oh, and yes, the front tow hook is gone too. The previous owner of these was totally anti-duck!


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

I wish I could be part of a scirocco caravan








I would gladly share my 1-track play list haha


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (hexagone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hexagone* »_I wish I could be part of a scirocco caravan








I would gladly share my 1-track play list haha

You EASILY could be, but you have a huge task, convincing all of the people near you that you all have to go to Cincy!
You could have Nataku/Konomi, Tim Chunks, tmechanic all from Minneapolis, meanvw from WI, echassin and everybody else from Chicago...
So get to work! Make a Convoy. Hell - last year there was a COLORADO caravan! There have been FLORIDA caravans in the past, I'm sure a Midwest caravan would be easy to throw together!!
Now...







There needs to be a California caravan too...







yes, I'm looking at all of you. You thought I was joking... YOU MUST ALL COME!!


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

As soon as I posted that... I realized that there are d00ds further north than me, and slightly below me... that could meet for a caravan there. Hmmm, I guess I'll be trying to finger something out with that.
Then, there's the ever so slight chance that my car might not be painted in time for the big meet. I better get to work!
Also, a picture:










_Modified by hexagone at 11:12 AM 1-25-2009_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Goodafternoon, nothing going on here.
Off to get supplies.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

The Timob forgot the PNW peoples in his list







I has a sad


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_The Timob forgot the PNW peoples in his list







I has a sad

But you guys actually ARE coming! I don't need to worry about that!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Remember:


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Just to clear up the confusion.....
Timbo was acting as forum princess in my absence as I was not near a computer for the weekend. Therefore, he acted in my spot since the princess was not able to be posting or keeping up to date on the forum. He is no longer a princess as your princess has returned so no need to worry about him tryign to be a princess... unless of course he is trying to take over. He can gladly be queen... Queen's are boring and just not as fun as a Princess. ANyhow.... went to Gorey, Ireland this weekend for a homestay... saw this car and like the bumper sticker in the window:








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (hexagone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hexagone* »_
Then, there's the ever so slight chance that my car might not be painted in time for the big meet. I better get to work!

_Modified by hexagone at 11:12 AM 1-25-2009_

Congrats, you are the first of many with "reasons" (ahem, excuses). Maybe we should have an absentee Cincy award for lamest excuse. (My number four plug gap's too wide/ my oil hasn't been changed since last year/ my 16V's idle isn't glassy smooth....etc) PITTER FRIKKIN PATTER people!!!!!

BTW, PAINT is the ONE excuse that's acceptable IMHO. It has to be RIGHT, period, and that takes time. GL with it!
And while I'm on awards, on the "list" it has been suggested that we have a "Princess-Off", which I think is a stellar idea. Give each royal wannabe two minutes max to strut their stuff, and the potential "subjects" get to decide. I like it. I'll see if I can commission the sewing class to craft a "robe" of some type. The idea that a true royal is above such things would be an automatic fail BTW, who wants a weak leaderesse? 
Maybe this could be a Friday night thing so the reign of terror is all weeeknd. And what of the election?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_ He can gladly be queen... Queen's are boring and just not as fun as a Princess. 

You gonna take that, Cathy?


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Congrats, you are the first of many with "reasons" (ahem, excuses). Maybe we should have an absentee Cincy award for lamest excuse. 

*reads over the last 80+ pages of this thread*
Um, I have to wash my hair that weekend... *rereads last page* ... several times.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Question for east-coasters:
Was the timing okay (the planned timing anyway) for the Convoy last year? I think we met at Midway at 10AM?

The problem is, in 07 you guys ran late, so in 08 you planned on leaving earlier, so we left earlier too, and we still waited for quite a while. I think 10:30 or so would be good, if we can all actually be there at around 10:30. Also, I think we should organize the lunch/fuel stops a little better. Every stop that should take 15-20 minutes ends up being a photo opportunity and hanging out session, so we get to Cincy a little on the late side (not mr. lee late, but late nonetheless.)


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_Just to clear up the confusion.....
Timbo was acting as forum princess in my absence as I was not near a computer for the weekend. Therefore, he acted in my spot since the princess was not able to be posting or keeping up to date on the forum. He is no longer a princess as your princess has returned so no need to worry about him tryign to be a princess... unless of course he is trying to take over. He can gladly be queen... Queen's are boring and just not as fun as a Princess. ANyhow.... went to Gorey, Ireland this weekend for a homestay... saw this car and like the bumper sticker in the window:








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

What's up with that pink blanket that has what appears to be a near-naked chick farting on it?








And did that van say "free candy" on the side of it?


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
And while I'm on awards, on the "list" it has been suggested that we have a "Princess-Off", which I think is a stellar idea. Give each royal wannabe two minutes max to strut their stuff, and the potential "subjects" get to decide. I like it. I'll see if I can commission the sewing class to craft a "robe" of some type. The idea that a true royal is above such things would be an automatic fail BTW, who wants a weak leaderesse? 
Maybe this could be a Friday night thing so the reign of terror is all weeeknd. And what of the election?

I really personally feel that there isnt really a need for a princess off.... there can be multiple princess's... just only one queen... I dont see what the big deal is about there being more than one princess... but thats just how I feel... not sure about any other princesses out there...








Also... a competition would require effort... and as a princess I am basically called a princess because... i'm kind of a bitch and i'm lazy as hell... and to put forth effort to try to prove i'm a princess...just ask DrFraserCrane...I'm a princess...








I vote there are allowed to be more than one princess... doesnt bother me...


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
What's up with that pink blanket that has what appears to be a near-naked chick farting on it?








And did that van say "free candy" on the side of it?









Didnt see a sign for free candy... but yeah I dont know whats up with the blanket... at least it's pink right? lol.... umm yeah I'm just glad there wasnt some weird looking man in it when I was taking the picture...


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
The problem is, in 07 you guys ran late, so in 08 you planned on leaving earlier, so we left earlier too, and we still waited for quite a while. I think 10:30 or so would be good, if we can all actually be there at around 10:30. Also, I think we should organize the lunch/fuel stops a little better. Every stop that should take 15-20 minutes ends up being a photo opportunity and hanging out session, so we get to Cincy a little on the late side (not mr. lee late, but late nonetheless.)

I would also like to point out that there is a nice new rest stop on the turnpike that has a chilis to go and is just more suitable for a princess.. and more parking for the sciroccos.... It's just prettier







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
i'm kind of a bitch and i'm lazy as hell.

Quoted for truth


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
Quoted for truth

It's a good thing she's on the other side of the world right now, or you'd be in trouble.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
The problem is, in 07 you guys ran late, so in 08 you planned on leaving earlier, so we left earlier too, and we still waited for quite a while. I think 10:30 or so would be good, if we can all actually be there at around 10:30. Also, I think we should organize the lunch/fuel stops a little better. Every stop that should take 15-20 minutes ends up being a photo opportunity and hanging out session, so we get to Cincy a little on the late side (not mr. lee late, but late nonetheless.)

We were late in 2007 because Raul was late.
In 2008, I told Raul we were leaving at 6:30 (even though we really were leaving at 7:30 or something)
Raul shows up at 6:20... (and I have to tell him how I tricked him) Everyone shows up at 7:20 or so. And then* scirocco*joe *is late! He shows at 8. NOW, guess what I'm gonna do in 09, Joe!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

A good princess doesn't place the blame on others, Tim. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
I really personally feel that there isnt really a need for a princess off.... there can be multiple princess's... just only one queen... I dont see what the big deal is about there being more than one princess... 


Quoted for truth. Competitions can get ugly, and we don't need any of that ruining a big, happy get-together http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_A good princess doesn't place the blame on others, Tim. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Ah, but I was joking.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Quoted for truth. Competitions can get ugly, and we don't need any of that ruining a big, happy get-together http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Very true. But a princess-off WOULD have been amusing. You have to admit THAT! Okay, back to your regular talking about off topic stuffs...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_Just to clear up the confusion.....
Timbo was acting as forum princess in my absence as I was not near
a computer for the weekend. Therefore, he acted in my spot since the
princess was not able to be posting or keeping up to date on the
forum. He is no longer a princess as your princess has returned so no
need to worry about him trying to be a princess... unless of course he
is trying to take over. He can gladly be queen... Queens are boring
and just not as fun as a Princess. Anyhow.... went to Gorey, Ireland
this weekend for a homestay... saw this car and I like the bumper
sticker in the window: 

Actually, I was mocking the whole "princess" attention getting and teasing phenomenon that seems to affect many generally male-dominated car forums, this microcosm of the Cincy thread was the theater for the experiment. I do have to admit, it was a lot of fun.
The reactions to it were very interesting.
vwdaun and punchbug were both highly amused (Daun even called me!)
sciroccojim (and I'm sure many others) tried to take a step back and ignore it
raulito called me up and said "that's gay!"








chris16vrocco and twardnw were confused
Konomi realized what I was doing after a bit, and asked me politely to stop. So I did.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Ugh I am so tired right now and have a splitting headache. I finally just got back from a ski trip with some annoyingly loud 7th graders. Whipper snappers!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
You gonna take that, Cathy?










Likely. Let the masses believe that, it'll keep the tabloids out of my face







(Hey P.Pink, how ya liking the gossip rags over there? Cutthroat , aren't they?)


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

what's anybody up to this evening?
I be watching X-Men : The Last Stand


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

I also have to vaccum the ceiling. This may hinder my ability to come to the meet. Just maybe.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Damn, I thought I was the only one who vacuumed the ceiling! The garage ceiling that is, so many damned cobwebs and stuff goin' on up there!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Marking. Photography culminating activities this afternoon ( either excellent or horrible; with assistance from Steamwhistle) and this evening is University prep Biology ( avec Blanche de Chambly). Gotta represent both languages





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Damn, I thought I was the only one who vacuumed the ceiling! The garage ceiling that is, so many damned cobwebs and stuff goin' on up there!

He isn't joking. He did it. I was there.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_what's anybody up to this evening?
I be watching X-Men : The Last Stand

Got home from work...I'll eat and be on here for a few...go to bed and do it all over again...
Watching a documentary about Wal-Mart really opened my eyes the other day. The high cost of low prices I think it was called? There should be an uprising.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

OWN!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_In 2008, I told Raul we were leaving at 6:30 (even though we really were leaving at 7:30 or something)
Raul shows up at 6:20... (and I have to tell him how I tricked him) Everyone shows up at 7:20 or so. And then* scirocco*joe *is late! He shows at 8. NOW, guess what I'm gonna do in 09, Joe!!









Leave without him? (Or whoever is late this year.)


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_what's anybody up to this evening?
I be watching X-Men : The Last Stand

Watching A-Team of course.
Earlier? Cleaning gunk (52 years worth) out of the bottom of the Bonanza.
















Last week:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

To think....gunk older than you


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I is now posting with Windows 7 and IE8 through my Verizon card. Muahahaah, that was the only thing I couldn't get to work before.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

grillin some steaks now


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I was attempting to understand the process of glycolysis via my Physiology textbook. Then my brain asploded. Too many damn acronyms. I DON'T UNDERSTAND!!!







Otherwise I got all of the rest of my homework done! Which is a feat, let me tell ya!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_I was attempting to understand the process of glycolysis via my Physiology textbook. Then my brain asploded. Too many damn acronyms. I DON'T UNDERSTAND!!!







Otherwise I got all of the rest of my homework done! Which is a feat, let me tell ya!

Glycolysis: the mixing of 50/50 Antifreeze


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

mmm, that was some good steak


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_I was attempting to understand the process of glycolysis via my Physiology textbook. Then my brain asploded. Too many damn acronyms. I DON'T UNDERSTAND!!!







Otherwise I got all of the rest of my homework done! Which is a feat, let me tell ya!

What, like PGAL and such? Just finished marking my Bio kiddie's efforts, and although I could have asked specifics on that, I see no point to it at the grade 11 level. They can barely manage the overview equations. Plus they were pretty much killed on the taxonomy matching question. Seems Pteridophytes are a type of viral life cycle







. Who knew?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_To think....gunk older than you
















Heck, that gunk is older than Cathy!


----------



## 1nsanevwfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
The problem is, in 07 you guys ran late, so in 08 you planned on leaving earlier, so we left earlier too, and we still waited for quite a while. I think 10:30 or so would be good, if we can all actually be there at around 10:30. Also, I think we should organize the lunch/fuel stops a little better. Every stop that should take 15-20 minutes ends up being a photo opportunity and hanging out session, so we get to Cincy a little on the late side (not mr. lee late, but late nonetheless.)

I think a little different scheduling is in order for the CO/KCMO caravan this year.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (1nsanevwfreak)*

I am back, on my brand new laptop. Now I will have the ability to use a computer when I want to, not when the spouse dictates I can.
Anyway, my Cincy list is about to be started.....suspension....oil pan....windshield.....that is all. 
I wanted to start the car on Friday but low and behold the battery was dead







nice neighbor with the BMWs brought over a battery charger and we charged the battery. But by this point it was cold and dark and so I didn't start the car. Now its snowing again and so she sits again. 
Of course before I could do any of this I had to remove some items from on top of the car, items placed there by the most unsuspecting person.
It is almost February which means I have almost had my car for a year. It has been a good year.


_Modified by jedilynne at 9:15 PM 1-25-2009_


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
It's a good thing she's on the other side of the world right now, or you'd be in trouble.









why would he be in trouble? I willingly admit that he is correct!!


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_I was attempting to understand the process of glycolysis via my Physiology textbook. Then my brain asploded. Too many damn acronyms. I DON'T UNDERSTAND!!!







Otherwise I got all of the rest of my homework done! Which is a feat, let me tell ya!

That is why I am an art education major... I dont do well with those sorts of crazy words... on the other hand though I will admit my Irish culture and society course is a little ridiculous... everyone is irish therefore they know all about the economic struggles and events of their countrys history... where as I sit there like..... WHAT THE **** IS GOING ON??? in a lecture hall of over 150 students where I am used to classes of at most 25 students....Love Ireland...not so much the irish educational system. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Solution:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Heck, that gunk is older than Cathy!

Maybe, just. What month was the Bo born in?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
That is why I am an art education major... I dont do well with those sorts of crazy words...

for the record, she took an anatomy course last year, and she used all the 'big words' that were taught to her in that class whenever possible. if she knew what they meant, debatable, but she was going to use them, goshdarnit.

_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Love Ireland...not so much the irish educational system. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Solution:





































what came 1st, the love of Ireland or the booze?


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Solution:





































That's the spirit!







Oh, and listen to some Pogues. I did on the way to work this morning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Morning all. I spent almost all day yesterday putting in a windshield on a 356 Carrera Speedster. Talk about a PITA. At least we didn't break the glass!! Apparently the Coupe and Cabrios' are easy to put in but the roadsters and speedsters are a bitch. 
Brendan


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

time for class:


----------



## digga_b (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_ (not mr. lee late, but late nonetheless.)

I LOLed.














mr lee


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Maybe, just. What month was the Bo born in?









I *think* June, but I'd have to go look at her birth certificate.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Are you really going to endulge him on that?









_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Maybe, just. What month was the Bo born in?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_I am back, on my brand new laptop. Now I will have the ability to use a computer when I want to, not when the spouse dictates I can.


Oh snap! Kick his a*s off the computer now and then 'eh? Or I guess you did one better....

_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_Of course before I could do any of this I had to remove some items from on top of the car, items placed there by the most unsuspecting person.

Ummmm...........
We didn't have a workbench, and the rear wing... well, it worked better than nothing.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

g'mornin


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Oh snap! Kick his a*s off the computer now and then 'eh? Or I guess you did one better....


This was easier, and a much better solution. 2 people equals the need for 2 computers


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

eh, I dunno, I think 2 people equals a need for 5 computers








but then, I'm a geek


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

people must actually be working today. Weird.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
We were late in 2007 because Raul was late.
In 2008, I told Raul we were leaving at 6:30 (even though we really were leaving at 7:30 or something)
Raul shows up at 6:20... (and I have to tell him how I tricked him) Everyone shows up at 7:20 or so. And then* scirocco*joe *is late! He shows at 8. NOW, guess what I'm gonna do in 09, Joe!!









Yeah, whatever time you want me to be there, subtract _at least_ 30 minutes and then tell me *that* time.
Joe does not equal on time. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (digga_b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digga_b* »_
I LOLed.














mr lee


----------



## 20vRocc (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_people must actually be working today. Weird.

im not








but im supposed to be in class


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Joe does not equal on time. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

I think I'll use that quote out of context in a political smear ad campagn right before the election!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
why would he be in trouble? I willingly admit that he is correct!!

That's one of those things you just don't agree to as a guy.
Like when you agree not to exchange gifts on Christmas. If you don't get a gift because you agreed not to, and she does, you look like an *******. If you do buy a gift, you're the ******* that broke the agreement. It's a no-win situation.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
I think I'll use that quote out of context in a political smear ad campagn right before the election!











oooh, that's kinda low


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_people must actually be working today. Weird.

I am. Just running a little Vortex at the same time. Kinda slow today.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
That's one of those things you just don't agree to as a guy.
Like when you agree not to exchange gifts on Christmas. If you don't get a gift because you agreed not to, and she does, you look like an *******. If you do buy a gift, you're the ******* that broke the agreement. It's a no-win situation.

Ah, the no-win situation. The double-bind. There's no way to choose the right answer. And if you do get creative and try to pick the third option, they always have another reason and that is why you will FAIL.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Not me, I'm at home freezing my nards off and installing the network gear in the basement, well OK, I spent the morning reading and the last 30 min reloading XP on my big box and realizing I bought the wrong connectors for the conduit.
Own.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I am. Just running a little Vortex at the same time. Kinda slow today.

Great. I suppose that means you're sending crappy weather North in a few days http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif . Thanks eh?
And yeah, I was at work. Supervised an exam, then boxed the rest of my one classroom for storage. Filled with excitement.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Great. I suppose that means you're sending crappy weather North in a few days http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif . Thanks eh?

Actually it's overcast at 5500, but snow forecast after midnight. Supposedly when it's all said and done Wednesday, we should have several inches of snow.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

About what I figured. I'm marking exam number last. Yay.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Wooo!!!
No word yet on this weekend btw.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

I'm bored... its 9:45 in Dublin soooo its about 4:45 in the states(on the east coast at least).... shouldnt everyone be on here? I think so. And whatever the Princess says goes....


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
we should have several inches of snow.









The worst part is forecasted to be the heavy ice


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Wooo!!!
No word yet on this weekend btw.

No problem, you know my opinion of plans.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ice is no fun
we're just gonna get rain here








hope I can get the audi back on the road tonight, want the scirocco back in the garage before it starts pouring


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_The worst part is forecasted to be the heavy ice 

They're not expecting *that* crap are they? Ugh, THAT would suck.
**Note to self: Check generator, just in case.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_No problem, you know my opinion of plans.









LOL! I know how highly you think of them. Or the people that make them.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_I'm bored... its 9:45 in Dublin soooo its about 4:45 in the states(on the east coast at least).... shouldnt everyone be on here? I think so. And whatever the Princess says goes.... 

I'm here...I SHOULD be working... but I'm too cold to settle in...the fire is slow to start for some reason. I keep having to get up and poke it. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I <3 wood heat


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

wood stove, fireplace, pellet stove, etc


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
I think I'll use that quote out of context in a political smear ad campagn right before the election!









Is this the kind of person you want as your forum President?! A lying, cheating, no-good snake? 
One you can count on hearing from me is *THE TRUTH*. No sugar coating. 
That engine swap you are talking about doing? It's going to cost you some blood and more than a few adult beverages.
Troubleshooting CIS? Not going to be fun.
Installing a turbo? There is going to be some fabrication needed.
We won't lie to you. You might not always like the answer, but it'll always be the *TRUTH*.
Vote *HONESTY*. Vote *INTEGRITY*. Vote *SCIROCCO*JOE / CHOLLAND_*.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Wood Furnace. In the basement, near thee beer fridge. I've been holding off since not ALL of these students deserve me to give them good marks on this exam


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*








= With fireplaces, you really can’t win. If you burn a hot fire, you lose most of the heat up the chimney. If you burn a slow fire, you get very little heat, and lots of pollution.
I'm no environmental junkie... just giving da facts...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

oh, I know, I greatly prefer a wood stove to any of the other options


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

I have two heat options, wood or electric (frrom the local coal fired plant). The wood knocks the sock off the wimpy heat output of the electric. We have a heat pump but it's too cold for it to keep up.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I remember a few years back around this time of year, me and my friends went camping up near Erie. We later found out that our cabin had a small stove in it. It was _very_ cold, so naturally we put as much wood as we could possibly fit in with out excess wood falling out. A few hours later, the temp gauge was pegged at 750 degrees F. We could smell the overheating metal it was so bad. Various parts of the stove were glowing red. 
Good times, good times


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_I have two heat options, wood or electric (frrom the local coal fired plant). The wood knocks the sock off the wimpy heat output of the electric. We have a heat pump but it's too cold for it to keep up. 


I have 1 heating option, propane, and after filling it on Dec 21 I'm already down to 40% so mabe another month then another $600 to fill it again. so about $1200 for the winter this year, only up about $200 from the last 2 years.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
That's one of those things you just don't agree to as a guy.
Like when you agree not to exchange gifts on Christmas. If you don't get a gift because you agreed not to, and she does, you look like an *******. If you do buy a gift, you're the ******* that broke the agreement. It's a no-win situation.

Actually...because I'm in school and have no moo-lah at the moment, I told Brian that I regretfully couldn't buy him a Christmas present. I told him not to buy me one either. What does he do? Goes and gets me a bunch of stuff that I LOVED. I wasn't mad. I was so extremely happy. You're a good man Nataku. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
Actually...because I'm in school and have no moo-lah at the moment, I told Brian that I regretfully couldn't buy him a Christmas present. I told him not to buy me one either. What does he do? Goes and gets me a bunch of stuff that I LOVED. I wasn't mad. I was so extremely happy. You're a good man Nataku. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 

Yeah, but you're not evil!
... well not _that_ evil anyway.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
Actually...because I'm in school and have no moo-lah at the moment, I told Brian that I regretfully couldn't buy him a Christmas present. I told him not to buy me one either. What does he do? Goes and gets me a bunch of stuff that I LOVED. I wasn't mad. I was so extremely happy. You're a good man Nataku. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 

I love giving gifts. I look forward to Christmas shopping and seeing the looks on the gift receiver's faces more than anything during the holidays (well.....I do like Christmas dinner too







)
Now I need a job as $$ is slowly dissipating.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

[rant]
Is the English language really that hard to master?
[/rant]


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Is this the kind of person you want as your forum President?! A lying, cheating, no-good snake? 


or do you want someone who is late all the time?
a beer does you no good when you have the car ready to get on the road....it was needed when the goddamn rear suspension bolt was rust welded to the car
[cough]vote lee/crane[/cough]


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

mmmm


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

48 states in an 84 Timob. I think I'm gonna re-trace my trip, except this time I'll walk.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Wood stove burning right now.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_48 states in an 84 Timob. I think I'm gonna re-trace my trip, except this time I'll walk.









Timob: the next-gen Forest Gump


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_mmmm









The people have spoke!
Vote *SCIROCCO*JOE* / *CHOLLAND_.*!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

So when and where is the election actually going to take place?


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Oh goodness...the forum election. When did this come up again? Page 83?


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_[rant]
Is the English language really that hard to master?
[/rant]
I am so being sorry, apparently mistaken me for some caring person you have. Slushie?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_So when and where is the election actually going to take place?

*shrugs*


















_Modified by cholland_ at 11:24 PM 1-26-2009_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_Wood stove burning right now.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

We even have the fireplace going up here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good times.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Supposedly when it's all said and done Wednesday, we should have several inches of snow.










As of coming home at 11 this evening we had around 1-1.5 inches out there already and it was coming down just lovely out side. Fishtail in the Beemer, for the win! (I think we need weight back there)
But seriously, I haven't heard to much about ice accumulation (I heard approx 1/4 inch from one news source but I think it's supposed to be mostly south of us). I would imagine we'll be between 7-10 inches before it's all said and done.


----------



## Studubbin (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*

Why can't it be June yet!?



_Modified by Studubbin at 10:59 PM 1-26-2009_


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Studubbin)*

Noon class cancelled... no class till 4... we all know what that means i'm going to do.. thats right... sleep...Major poster sale for the students... of course they have posters of cars... but not VW's....idiots http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_I am so being sorry, apparently mistaken me for some caring person you have. Slushie?









Mmmm. beer slushie. Damn this no beer in the morning before work. <Stewie voice on> Damn it all to hell </off>


_Modified by punchbug at 5:06 AM 1-27-2009_


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Woke up in 5 inches and no school for the second day in a row. 
Think I'm going to work on the rocco today a bit


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (upoo2)*

No school for me either.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_Noon class cancelled... no class till 4... we all know what that means i'm going to do.. thats right... sleep.

knock me over with a feather


_Modified by DrFraserCrane at 8:32 AM 1-27-2009_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

Snowing here. Had to get up at 6am on my day off because my Dad had a doctors appointment during which he's being sedated. So I had to take him since he won't be able to drive afterward.
I'm sitting in my Jeep in the parking lot, stealing their WiFi.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Snowing here. Had to get up at 6am on my day off because my Dad had a doctors appointment during which he's being sedated. So I had to take him since he won't be able to drive afterward.
I'm sitting in my Jeep in the parking lot, stealing their WiFi.










Well you should be happy - you're FINALLY getting some snow!
I don't have to go anywhere today except possibly the airport here, which I can walk to. Brad is working from home. Of course, the A-Team is on in the background. lol.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (upoo2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upoo2* »_Woke up in 5 inches and no school for the second day in a row.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Well you should be happy - you're FINALLY getting some snow!
I don't have to go anywhere today except possibly the airport here, which I can walk to. Brad is working from home. Of course, the A-Team is on in the background. lol.

I like the snow. More sleep would have been nice.
I've got to go to Delaware later to pick up some super secret Scirocco goodies. Muahahahaa!!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I don't have to go anywhere today except possibly the airport here, which I can walk to. Brad is working from home. Of course, the A-Team is on in the background. lol.

Could I swing by later and pick up my k-bar?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
Could I swing by later and pick up my k-bar?

Sure, gimme a call before heading over, but I should be around.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I like the snow. More sleep would have been nice.

Oh picky picky picky. Sheesh. FIRST you want snow. NOW you say you want sleep. Make up your mind!!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Oh picky picky picky. Sheesh. FIRST you want snow. NOW you say you want sleep. Make up your mind!!!









Sleep and snow are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Snowing here. Had to get up at 6am on my day off because my Dad had a doctors appointment during which he's being sedated. So I had to take him since he won't be able to drive afterward.
I'm sitting in my Jeep in the parking lot, stealing their WiFi.









Colonoscopy? Good luck!







He should be fine.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Sleep and snow are not mutually exclusive.









'Eh, you can sleep when you're dead. There's only a very small window of opportunity to play in the snow.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
Colonoscopy? Good luck!







He should be fine.

Yeah. He's dreading it. I'd rather not hear about it.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

Morning all. A couple inches of snow this morning, and we are under a winter storm warning now, but so far it's not doing crap. Looks like all the snow is south of us.
I have a lot of running around to do for work and zero motivation for doing it.
Brendan


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

it's snowing here too, not really measureable yet, but if the cool air keeps around today we might get 2" or so


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Goodmorning, no snow here, just cold


----------



## Studubbin (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*

Lucky! My classes CAN'T be canceled due to weather because the Public Rapid Transit (PRT) is on a heated track! Even when it was -10 or lower we still had class...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Studubbin)*

Just got home from my goodie-buying mission.








Also tried to recruit a Scirocco owner to join the masses that flock to Cincy.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Just got home from my goodie-buying mission.








Also tried to recruit a Scirocco owner to join the masses that flock to Cincy.









Woohoo!!! Yay for Chris! Good recruiting skills


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

Ah, here comes the snow. Time to go home!








Brendan


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

Dat's one cold duckie!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Dat's one cold duckie!

Lovin' the duckie picture! It's a freaking heat wave here, up to -7C here, that's like 18F or something. Snow in the forecast for the next, well, forever. 5cm tonight supposedly, which is laughable. I have a teensy amount of work to do tonight, and then it's wait till semester two. Lots to do AT school but I'm off the hook here at home. And daun, the sky should have been prettier tonight, but my mad skilz were not so hot http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Still better than I was in the summer though. Time for some















Oh, and Daun? You can safely head to TN any time now. And for the rest of you nosey enough to read that message, YES, it IS Scirocco content, which has no place here.







My apologies.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Dat's one cold duckie!

Cryopreservation FTMFW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

Going out on a date for sushi... in the Scirocco!
wish me luck. or duck. quack.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Lovin' the duckie picture!

He took that in front of the hangar this afternoon. We stood out in the snow and replaced his dash lightbulbs, fixed his driver's window crank, and installed new hatch struts. It was nice to work on a 'rocco, even if it WAS snowing and cold.

_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Oh, and Daun? You can safely head to TN any time now. And for the rest of you nosey enough to read that message, YES, it IS Scirocco content, which has no place here.







My apologies.









Yeah, I got a text to that effect this afternoon. Adam's busy the next three weekends, so it'll have to be sometime after that. S'ok, better shot at a) good weather and b) the Bonanza being airworthy.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
installed new hatch struts


I need to do that. mine work, but the ends attached to the hatch are ziptied in place because the ball-looking sockets rusted through


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

OWN?








Hell yeah.


_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 8:24 PM 1-27-2009_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

I need to find a new set of pink wheels


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (hexagone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hexagone* »_Going out on a date for sushi... in the Scirocco!
wish me luck. or duck. quack.
 
Duck would be Mandarin, wouldn't it?


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I'd never thought I'd say this, but school being canceled sometimes stinks. We still have online chem homework due, and I didn't get to ask any questions about it







I am sort of confused about this chapter, because I don't know what equations we are supposed to use.
*005 10.0 points*
It takes light with a wavelength of 261 nm,
or less, to break the O H bond in wa-
ter. What energy does this correspond to
(in kJ/photon) and what is the O H bond
strength in kJ/mol?
1. 7.6 × 10−22 kJ/photon, 458,000 kJ/mol
2. 6.6 × 10−25 kJ/photon, 0.40 kJ/mol
3. 7.6 × 10−22 kJ/photon, 345 J/mol
4. 6.6 × 10−22 kJ/photon, 345 kJ/mol
5. 6.6×10−25 kJ/photon, 4 × 10−4 kJ/mol
6. 7.6 × 10−22 kJ/photon, 458 kJ/mol


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*









*021 10.0 points*
All of the following can have the ground-state
electron configuration [Xe] 4f14 5d10 except
1. Au+
2. Hg2+
3. Bi5+
4. Tl+
5. Pb4+


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (hexagone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hexagone* »_Going out on a date for sushi... in the Scirocco!
wish me luck. or duck. quack.

Dates in Sciroccos are great! Have fun


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Dates in Sciroccos are great! Have fun










Agreed!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (hexagone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hexagone* »_Going out on a date for sushi... in the Scirocco!
wish me luck. or duck. quack.

Sushi *AND* a Scirocco?
Who cares about the date, you have the 2 best things in the world right there!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_I'd never thought I'd say this, but school being canceled sometimes stinks. We still have online chem homework due, and I didn't get to ask any questions about it







I am sort of confused about this chapter, because I don't know what equations we are supposed to use.
*005 10.0 points*
It takes light with a wavelength of 261 nm,
or less, to break the O H bond in wa-
ter. What energy does this correspond to
(in kJ/photon) and what is the O H bond
strength in kJ/mol?
1. 7.6 × 10−22 kJ/photon, 458,000 kJ/mol
2. 6.6 × 10−25 kJ/photon, 0.40 kJ/mol
3. 7.6 × 10−22 kJ/photon, 345 J/mol
4. 6.6 × 10−22 kJ/photon, 345 kJ/mol
5. 6.6×10−25 kJ/photon, 4 × 10−4 kJ/mol
6. 7.6 × 10−22 kJ/photon, 458 kJ/mol

The answer to the first one is *5*, the second one is *3* obviously.







Same way I pick the daily double, 53 always works. Seriously, I have to hang my head and admit that I have no clue. In my defense, I've been out of school for that sort of stuff for 30 years, and I don't exactly have need of it in my daily life. The kids I teach have enough trouble remembering that a lion is a carnivore. And that O stands for Oxygen. I'll ask my lovely daughter Waterfall, she'll know. She's a Chem major. Here she is "studying".


















_Modified by punchbug at 8:31 PM 1-27-2009_


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Dates in Sciroccos are great! Have fun









The last date I took my Scirocco on, the girl got sick after driving up an extra-bumpy road








EDIT: Of course I post this right underneath *that* picture of Cathy's daughter










_Modified by cholland_ at 12:04 AM 1-28-2009_


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Here she is "studying".








Oh. Oh my.


----------



## Studubbin (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

The sushi was great.
I must say one thing though. Trophy Recaros are not made for making any sort of moves in a car. Considering I have the back seat gone, I should just get some sort of padding back there for spooning purposes.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hmm, I need to try and get more side-jobs doing computer repair. Made $80 tonight, it's going in the 'Scirocco needs a new exhaust' fund. 
Think $80 for a virus/spyware cleaning on a computer is fair? My last job we'd charge $75/hour for that, and the boss wanted me to average 90 minutes per call.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (hexagone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hexagone* »_.
I must say one thing though. Trophy Recaros are not made for making any sort of moves in a car. Considering I have the back seat gone, I should just get some sort of padding back there for spooning purposes.


For that my friend, you need a shaggin wagon! The Scirocco can just be the attention-getting-sporty -cool car. A good friend of mine had a '77 Ford van for this purpose! It had custom side-exit dual exhaust, mag wheels, red with glittery brown/orange stripe paint job....the whole works. Inside was amazing - there was a couch/bed in the back! Even had brown vinyl paneling on the walls and orange shag carpet








Here is a Star Wars Shaggin' Wagon for the Timob:











_Modified by Nataku at 11:04 PM 1-27-2009_


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Holy Mother of God.
























_Modified by Konomi at 9:21 AM 1-28-2009_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Konomi)*

That's... frightening.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Wow, that brings back memories of the old '82 Econoline I drove some in high school.
For those who can't bring themselves to drive a van, how about a Fox wagon?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

that is a marvel of modern society right there. it has everything: rust, ugly wheels, ugly (and bad) paint, and who knows how many bodily fluids on the inside


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_that is a marvel of modern society right there. it has everything: rust, ugly wheels, ugly (and bad) paint, and who knows how many bodily fluids on the inside


Ewwwww!, I was eating breakfast here.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_

Ewwwww!, I was eating breakfast here.









just trying to do my part http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I can't stop thinking rapemobile


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ugh, 'nother less-than-interesting day


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_ I'll ask my lovely daughter Waterfall, she'll know. She's a Chem major. Here she is "studying".


















See, you thought there was only ONE reason why Cathy is the Minister of Hot Chicks. This proves there are TWO!
1. She is a Hot Chick. (already established)
2. She is a maker of Hot Chicks (duly proven)
Case closed. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for Hot Chicks!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*

Dad's seats just got back from the upholster! 








they are going in this... 








more pics coming soon.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sweet


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*








^


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_I need to find a new set of pink wheels

We found a set... find out if they are bent... if they aren't i'm sorry but I cant be sensible like you want me to be and try to talk you out of them... you should buy them so long as they arent bent... k thanks. This is me being the good girlfriend and saying... buy them for roxy!!!


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (hexagone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hexagone* »_The sushi was great.
I must say one thing though. Trophy Recaros are not made for making any sort of moves in a car. Considering I have the back seat gone, I should just get some sort of padding back there for spooning purposes.



Now as the princess of sleep and naps....I would recommend lots of blankets and pillows http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif lol


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
For that my friend, you need a shaggin wagon! The Scirocco can just be the attention-getting-sporty -cool car. A good friend of mine had a '77 Ford van for this purpose! It had custom side-exit dual exhaust, mag wheels, red with glittery brown/orange stripe paint job....the whole works. Inside was amazing - there was a couch/bed in the back! Even had brown vinyl paneling on the walls and orange shag carpet








Here is a Star Wars Shaggin' Wagon for the Timob:









_Modified by Nataku at 11:04 PM 1-27-2009_

Wheres the "free candy" sign ?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

time waster :
http://www.miniclip.com/games/ice-breaker/en/


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_if I had time to waste, I'd sell it on ebay. 
If you could buy time, I'd pay you for it.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Ronald Jenkees is the man
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...annel


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

LONG BORING DAY!!!








Feh!
Work doesn't allow access to Photobucket, so I'll edit for ownage when I get home.


_Modified by tmechanic at 2:22 PM 1-28-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I agree
edit: someone's post was bahleted, now I own!!










_Modified by twardnw at 3:59 PM 1-28-2009_


----------



## Studubbin (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Another cold, overcast, rainy beautiful day!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
We found a set... find out if they are bent... if they aren't i'm sorry but I cant be sensible like you want me to be and try to talk you out of them... you should buy them so long as they arent bent... k thanks. This is me being the good girlfriend and saying... buy them for roxy!!!









we? I think it was I. We would imply that you have ever looked in the classifieds for wheels for me.
I'm very tempted by them, and you are failing epically to talk me out of them. though I could sell the Porsche adapters I have to get em


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Just got back from helping some guy in an S4 get unstuck in the snow. He was running bare summer tires. 
Now my parents are mad because I'm an hour late. They think I'm making an excuse for going to bestbuy or something







Oh well, I think I did the right thing.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Just got back from helping some guy in an S4 get unstuck in the snow. He was running bare summer tires. 
Now my parents are mad because I'm an hour late. They think I'm making an excuse for going to bestbuy or something







Oh well, I think I did the right thing. 


You did the right thing only if you gave them a suggestion to get some decent tires. That's how we got our parts donor Golf. I plowed for about five miles tonight in the MkIV Scirocco, the belly pan was a draggin' but the TDI torque and the mighty Hakkas got me through no problem. Man did we get snow!! (Thanks Daun) I'll post up a picture at some point. For now, imagine a field of white, punctuated by more white. Yeah, that was my drive in and home.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Holy Mother of God.























And now we know the full story of Brian and Amber's first date.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
And now we know the full story of Brian and Amber's first date.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
You did the right thing only if you gave them a suggestion to get some decent tires. 

Yeah, I was like "d00d, how in the world did you get stuck in an awd vehicle?" And then he was like "Yeah, I'm an idiot"







Yay for smart people


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
Yeah, I was like "d00d, how in the world did you get stuck in an awd vehicle?" And then he was like "Yeah, I'm an idiot"







Yay for smart people

^^^ Amber's TT Quattro had performance summer tires on it up until a week or two ago. It handled like ****. I drove a Ford Aerostar with 90% bald tires on snow and ice with wind and it handled better than her TT. 
The Timob and I convinced her to get some winter tires. Made a world of difference. 
I'm amazed she hasn't ended up in the ditch these past several months with those tires on...


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Woo - the land of snow is getting a flurry!















No real snow in the forecast for another week. Whatever happened to the foot and a half overnight storms? We've gotten too much cold and not enough snow this winter. I like an even balance, or if it must be one or the other - I'll take snow over deep-freezes!


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (Nataku)*

watching a live police chase in LA as i type this...http://www.cnn.com/video/flash...lb100


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (matt.e.)*

Who does a chase in a U-Haul???


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

can't believe i just spent an hour watching that.







took that girl down!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (matt.e.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matt.e.* »_can't believe i just spent an hour watching that.







took that girl down!

I can believe it. You're from California. The land of people driving 45mph on an 8-lane freeway with 30 cop cars following them and a dozen news helicopters above.


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

the gal driving was actually _hual_ing ass most of the time.


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

Tonight I bought two sets of BBS RSs to make a super set of RSs. 4x100 of course. No redrill or adapter shenanigans here.
Woooo!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (hexagone)*

How nice of you to buy me new wheels. I'll be sure to send you my shipping address.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (hexagone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hexagone* »_Tonight I bought two sets of BBS RSs to make a super set of RSs. 4x100 of course. No redrill or adapter shenanigans here.
Woooo!

I loathe you.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (hexagone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hexagone* »_Tonight I bought two sets of BBS RSs to make a super set of RSs. 4x100 of course. No redrill or adapter shenanigans here.
Woooo!

Awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

I will let you touch them at Cincy. You may take pictures of them too, but no flash photography.
Their soon-to-be shinyness and bling might just blind you if you point any sort of light such as a flash at them. Don't say i didn't warn you.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (hexagone)*

Maybe I'll lay next to them and tan


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_Maybe I'll lay next to them and tan

That would make for vwvortex photographic history.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Man did we get snow!! (Thanks Daun)

You're welcome. It started out yesterday with some snow, then freezing rain overnight, with several more inches of snow this morning. Drug the Golf bellypan outta the driveway this afternoon, but didn't really go anywhere.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (hexagone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hexagone* »_
That would make for vwvortex photographic history.

I lie in bed at night, dreaming of the day


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
I lie in bed at night, dreaming of the day

Who knows what I do at night...I can never remember anything.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_Maybe I'll lay next to them and tan

Which reminds me that I really must wear sunscreen this year, so I don't end up looking like a lobster again.














<----the color my skin was after last year.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

So this Cincinnati thing that happens?
















Maybe I'll show up this year.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (d-bot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d-bot* »_So this Cincinnati thing that happens?
















Maybe I'll show up this year.

uh oh.... d-bot @ cincy, say it ain't so


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

1st post-crach post


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*

damnit.. i've been "refreshing" all morning.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

and do you feel fresh now?


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_uh oh.... d-bot @ cincy, say it ain't so








Hmmm, last post before the crash. Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

haha


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_damnit.. i've been "refreshing" all morning.









Please... I've been refreshign 5 hours longer than all of you... and it finally works...everyone convince fraser he wants the set of wheels hes looking at... they will look AMAZING in pink








Better News: Not to fear... places deliver beer in Dublin right to campus... Great Success http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
























































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Studubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Studubbin* »_Another cold, overcast, rainy beautiful day!










Welcome to Dublin... except its been 50's here


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*

Wow, 12 hour crash. That is one hell of a server hangover...








Late own.










_Modified by scirocco*joe at 12:20 PM 1-29-2009_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
everyone convince fraser he wants the set of wheels hes looking at... they will look AMAZING in pink









I freaking made an offer on em, jeeze


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
I freaking made an offer on em, jeeze

Listen here mister... don't you sass me sassafras... or I will purposefully cook bad and spit in your food when I cook you meals







and also... well... i'll think of something else terrible to do...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Princess_Pink)*

PILLOW FIGHT!!!!!!!11!!1!!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Listen here mister... don't you sass me sassafras... or I will purposefully cook bad and spit in your food when I cook you meals







and also... well... i'll think of something else terrible to do...























looks like I'm safe.... when you cook for me, that will be the day


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_PILLOW FIGHT!!!!!!!11!!1!! 

How hard is it to consecutively hold down the shift key to get continuous exclamation points? 
MrLee=fail


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Princess_Pink)*

i'm missing fingers ok.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_i'm missing fingers ok.









Erroneous...Erroneous on all accounts...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Princess_Pink)*

i need a hug


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Snow indeed.
Pics to follow.

Took me about 3 hours to chip, scrape, dig and thaw the Corrado out of the driveway yesterday. Then, to make matters worse, my blower fan stopped working.







Got a new switch coming in 2 days.
Basically, it was about an inch of ice, then about an inch of snow, then another inch of ice, then about 8 more inches of snow.







Now it's about 10F so if you didn't shovel yesterday you are boned.
Hooray winter!
Brendan


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

I'm just sick to death of this half-assed snow/ice/rain combo. 
If it's gonna snow, dammit, I want proper *SNOW*! Like, feet of the stuff!


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Come here. We got it.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Well it was cold this morning after a light snow, so the roads were slippery. What I saw on the way to work greatly saddened me, some ditz spun out onto the boulevard in her Sahara Edition Jeep wrangler, instead of putting it in 4WD and driving out, she was sitting there and called a tow truck,
So tell me, why did she buy a 4X4 if she couldn't figure out how use the 4X4 option?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_Come here. We got it.









right? This has been my coldest/snowiest winter ever.....consider to that I lived in Panama until before turning 16


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (jedilynne)*

Well off to a re-enactment weekend. I am all prepared.








Thanks to Cathy and a new found reliable local source for above pictured refreshment.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_Well off to a re-enactment weekend. I am all prepared.
.

Re-enacting what?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
Re-enacting what?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_consider to that I lived in *Panama*

Awesome song http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
Re-enacting what?

WWII. They play on the German side.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_WWII. They play on the German side.
Typical 'rocco owners, always gotta side with the underdog...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

wish I were anywhere but at work. Printer is running, has 2 more hours on this roll of media, so I'm just sitting here watching it, while the Audi sits at home, would be much better time spent finishing the suspension on it.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_ some ditz spun out onto the boulevard in her Sahara Edition Jeep wrangler, instead of putting it in 4WD and driving out, she was sitting there and called a tow truck,
So tell me, why did she buy a 4X4 if she couldn't figure out how use the 4X4 option?

I see this all the time. What the hell?? If it were a Sunfire with the front 1/4 buried into a wall of snow - I can see that, but a Jeep?! I'd be pissed as hell if I were a tow-truck driver and someone called me out for that. I wouldn't even get out of the truck, I'd just hang out the window and say "You got a 4x4 Jeep, it doesn't take much brains to figure out how to use it", then drive off


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
I see this all the time. What the hell?? If it were a Sunfire with the front 1/4 buried into a wall of snow - I can see that, but a Jeep?! I'd be pissed as hell if I were a tow-truck driver and someone called me out for that. I wouldn't even get out of the truck, I'd just hang out the window and say "You got a 4x4 Jeep, it doesn't take much brains to figure out how to use it", then drive off









Personally I'd kick the driver out of the seat, drive it out then collect the $55 for the call, because you know they'd have to complain about the fact that you didn't even hook up and you could flat out state "It isn't my fault that you're too stupid to figure out how a 4wd truck works.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_i'm missing fingers ok.









Did you shave 'em? You CAN go too smooth eh?


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

At the entrance to GE, I was slowed by a traffic line up. An SUV flipped and slid into the middle of 5 lanes of traffic.
Moron. 
Security wont let you in with your car like that......


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Jeep Wranglers have to be the #1 worst vehicle EVER to drive in the snow.
Wide crappy tires, high center of gravity combine into a vehicle that loves to be upside-down!
In other news, I've gotten too used to my Scirocco's stereo. It's a Kenwood headunit driving two Infiniti 4x6 plate speakers, and a Bazooka tube in the spare tire well set on BOOM. It sounds like ****. Everyone hates it. But I've been listening to it like that the entire year. I LOVE IT!
Funny, when I listen to my music on normal speakers or headphones, it does not sound right anymore, it sounds all "correct" and "clear" meh.
I have an iPod now, *(that Konomi gave to me














)*. I put all of my music on it. It holds all of it easily. I had to buy some headphones. My old ones were some Bose insane noise canceling headphones. They broke. I got some $15 knockoffs from Bed Bath and Beyond on clearance. They actually sounded better to me than the Bose ones did. But they broke. So I just went to Best Buy to get some new headphones, and I got the cheapest Sony ones at $19.99. They're too clear, but I think I'll get used to them.
Woah, my post is so long! Almost like a Cathy post!










_Modified by TheTimob at 6:07 PM 1-29-2009_


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^ Meh, digital music files http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
I'm surprised you've spent almost a month and 1/2 with us and I haven't converted you to vinyl yet! 
On your next trip, I'll set you up in front of the Rogers LS3/5As with some Velvet Underground 180g vinyl spinning. You'll want to burn your iPod after that experience.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Brian -- he spent only 2.5 weeks with us...weirdo...
Tim -- YOU'RE WELCOME FOR THE IPOD. geez. Can't even get a little appreciation around here!!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Yeah, NOW you thank me. Just wait. Juuuuust wait....


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Yeah, NOW you thank me. Just wait. Juuuuust wait....

















I have a feeling Konomi *ASKED *Tim to thank her in this thread....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_1st post-crotch post

What?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_I'm just sick to death of this half-assed snow/ice/rain combo. 
If it's gonna snow, dammit, I want proper *SNOW*! Like, feet of the stuff!









Okay, Joe? You can HAVE this, from my drive to work yesterday. I'm sure many of us will be more than happy to give you an equivalent amount from their geographic location:








Got that shovelled out yet? Yeah, my driveway is about as long as your whole block. Done eh? Oh no you are NOT. Here's today's drive home: (I should qualify, these are both major roads, not my little puny sideroad. It looked about the same though)









In between was the inevitable stop to clean the lump of frozen whatever out of the bug's rims/wheelwells. That car has so little clearance between tire and fender liner that it just packs snow in there, then when the car sits, the heat from the calipers slumps the mess on the inside of the rim, where it freezes. Feels much like losing a wheel weight times like three thousand.








Anyway, I'm in the sunny south, I'm sure others have it way worse!


_Modified by punchbug at 3:41 PM 1-29-2009_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
I have a feeling Konomi *ASKED *Tim to thank her in this thread....









Only after she saw my post!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

OKay, so we're on "the exam break", which is usually a peaceful time when you can get stuff done cause the kids are home playing video games. It's going to be a VERY interesting second semester startup. Here is the physics lab:








It was intact a week ago, and the wall behind the orange tarp is gone, along with about five others. We'll have classes essentially anywhere with enough flat surface for some desks. Should be fun. I moved out of my upstairs lab, and someone forgot to feed my school cats and my school bunny. Poor things! Here they are waiting for their new temparary home in my downstairs lab (which is getting torn up over the summer) We won't even speak of what happened to my horse







:








Chaos 'r Us. Let the games begin. 
Oh, EDIT-er-ino: Ah, summer







:









And tonight JediLyne? I may finish with a Fin, but for now, 10-W-30 will have to do. Just cracked it open.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by punchbug at 4:02 PM 1-29-2009_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Only after she saw my post!

Unbelievable!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_i need a hug









Does that say "Dad hugg"?


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I shut it down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Does that say "Dad hugg"?









ROAD HUGG


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

I think I have decided to repaint my car Mars Red instead of the original T-Red. Mars red is just so much more 80s-esque. mmm.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_I'm just sick to death of this half-assed snow/ice/rain combo. 
If it's gonna snow, dammit, I want proper *SNOW*! Like, feet of the stuff!









boing boing boing poum tchak ding










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 7:24 PM 1-29-2009_


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (hexagone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hexagone* »_I think I have decided to repaint my car Mars Red 

YESSS!!!!!! UBER-WIN DECISION!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (hexagone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hexagone* »_I think I have decided to repaint my car Mars Red instead of the original T-Red. Mars red is just so much more 80s-esque. mmm.

Good choice! A fresh coat of Mars is just so lickable! And fast too!

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
For those so inclined, some MkI content:















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by punchbug at 4:31 PM 1-29-2009_


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

The snow was so deep in some areas today that the Rocco got stuck in it








1st time ever getting stuck in the snow.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Awwwww.... Jeeze Cath. That last pica made my heart beat again.
Now I have to fondle Victor.....


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Tomorrow I get up dang early, an adventure to South Philly... It's going to be interesting, and quite strange, I'll tell ya that much!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Tomorrow I get up dang early, an adventure to South Philly... It's going to be interesting, and quite strange, I'll tell ya that much!

What are you doing down there?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
What are you doing down there?

X2. 
Also, early for the Timob must be crazy early, as he normally gets up around 8-9 am!







That's like 4am to me!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Arg, what I was gonna do was to help Raul out making breakfast for some event thing. Plans changed. Another boring day for me.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Scirocco sighting 1/2 block from my dorm
















didn't have time to leave a note, was late to a meeting. going to write a note now and run down to see if it still there.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_Scirocco sighting 1/2 block from my dorm
















didn't have time to leave a note, was late to a meeting. going to write a note now and run down to see if it still there.

Well??? Watching Rez Rides, and drinking heavily







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif God bless the brewers of Quebec!


_Modified by punchbug at 8:06 PM 1-29-2009_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
didn't have time to leave a note, was late to a meeting. going to write a note now and run down to see if it still there.

That was a fail, car is gone.







I even had some neuspeed stickers i cut that I threw in the envelope b/c he had some neuspeed ones on the car already


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*

Too bad, so sad, eh?







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

definitely not glad


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Jeep Wranglers have to be the #1 worst vehicle EVER to drive in the snow.


What?? Wranglers are AWESOME in the snow!! The short wheel base is perfect for doing donuts. Speaking of which, I better fix the Wrangler tomorrow








Want something cheap and unstoppable in the snow? I've had a fair share of these :


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
That was a fail, car is gone.







I even had some neuspeed stickers i cut that I threw in the envelope b/c he had some neuspeed ones on the car already

Way to bring your A-Game... I'm dissapointed lol http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
What?? Wranglers are AWESOME in the snow!! The short wheel base is perfect for doing donuts. Speaking of which, I better fix the Wrangler tomorrow








Want something cheap and unstoppable in the snow? I've had a fair share of these :









My 16V had a stance like that till I replaced the suspension. This is from my very first GTG back in 2001, the "headache's debut" as it were. Oddly, most of the people who dynoed their cars that day are still addicts.








And I found this on the way to that archived pic of mine, oh my!


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Oooo, a Scirarri! How fascinating and yet horrifying...
Seeing that pic of the AMC Eagle reminds me - I've always wanted to find a Fox wagon and put a lift kit and brushguards on it, a la the Golf Country.
Well, it's not like I'd do it to a Scirocco - that would just be wrong!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

It's a convertible!!! Therefore I love it.







BUENOS DIAS everyone!!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
boing boing boing poum tchak ding









_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 7:24 PM 1-29-2009_

Is that your neighborhood, Marc? I LOVE the rowhomes!
Also, and I can't believe I forgot till now, but Erin and I received your Christmas Card and the AWESOME picture of me and my car from Cincy 08. I LOVE IT! In fact, going to have it framed. 
Mtl-Marc = K-RAD
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

'mornin peeps


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_'mornin peeps

Morning!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

boreded today


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

think I'll watch a movie


----------



## Studubbin (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Gott sei dank es ist freitag!


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

Aber es ist kalt und ich musse zu schule gehen!


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (hexagone)*

Es is hier nicht kalt, ist sehr sch_o_n. Wirtlich.









_Modified by kerensky for epic fail at typing in html codes at 11:13 AM 1-30-2009_



_Modified by kerensky at 11:14 AM 1-30-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

_Revolver_ is a complete and utter mind-****


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^ I hope you're not referring to the Beatles' 1966 release......


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

no
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Revolver_(film)


----------



## Studubbin (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: (kerensky)*

Fantastich!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Firevortex own!










_Modified by cholland_ at 4:23 PM 1-30-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

heh


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Darn Wrangler has been in Maine for too long







Off to the dealer to find the tensioner adjusting bolt and nut...
On the positive side...after procurement of the new parts installation shall be a breeze


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

what year is it? got the 4.0?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

'01 with the 2.5 and 5 speed...hence it has a manual adjuster...managed to save the alternator mounting bolts but not the adjuster bolt.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ugh, 2.5, I'm sorry


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_ugh, 2.5, I'm sorry









It actually gets worse fuel economy than the 4.0







It's a nice Jeep though and keeps the Scirocco's out of the snow


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

amen for that. I'll be finishing the suspension refresh in the 4k this weekend, and the Scirocco will go back to it's rightful place in the garage


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
It's a nice Jeep though and keeps the Scirocco's out of the snow









[Jealous]







[/Jealous]


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
[Jealous]







[/Jealous]

Don't feel jealous, I don't own it, I just mooch it from my best friend when I need it







I just wish it was here last month when we had all the snow


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
It actually gets worse fuel economy than the 4.0







It's a nice Jeep though and keeps the Scirocco's out of the snow









Sciroccos belong in da snow!
















Best blizzard-mobile evAr. I've driven it through every snow storm I've ever seen, and even gone out of my way to drive it in the snow!
I drove it in the snow in July in Colorado!
I drove it in the snow in Minnesota over christmas! Muahahahaah!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

proper winter VW:









I greatly miss my QSW


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Timbo! You'll like this fresh off the news. Bosch dishwashers are bieng recalled because of electrical fires! I know you LOVE all things Bosch


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_proper winter VW:









I greatly miss my QSW









I wish I had been able to work out a trade for that V8 QSW a guy had around here.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I wasn't *really* into VW's when we had ours, and I didn't know jack about working on them. Came time to do the clutch, and we got a $1200 price quote from 2 different shops, so we sold it for $900







I hate myself when I think about that


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Timbo! You'll like this fresh off the news. Bosch dishwashers are bieng recalled because of electrical fires! I know you LOVE all things Bosch









BWahahaahahahaha!! It's like they have FAIL designed into them!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Best blizzard-mobile evAr. I've driven it through every snow storm I've ever seen, and even gone out of my way to drive it in the snow!


Unfortunately, I figured out [the hard way] that my Scirocco doesn't like to go in snow that is over 12 inches high.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

mine doesn't like snow at all right now, since it only has a pair of summer shoes


----------



## CALAWAYMK2 (Apr 10, 2002)

good news...police sharpshooters will start killing deer. Just a bit late for me.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

wait, wut?


----------



## CALAWAYMK2 (Apr 10, 2002)

Suburbs just north of Detroit, are overwhelmed with car/deer accidents. Too late for me, but we have to stop it. These f*ckers are EVERY PLACE!
Isn't this thread about anything at this point? God don't flame me.


_Modified by CALAWAYMK2 at 12:54 AM 1-31-2009_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (CALAWAYMK2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CALAWAYMK2* »_Suburbs just north of Detroit, are overwhelmed with car/deer accidents. Too late for me, but we have to stop it. These f*ckers are EVERY PLACE!


I wish they'd take that program nationwide. I hate deer.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I wish they'd take that program nationwide. I hate deer.

I have a colony that live in my front yard/rest of our property. I'm with ya. we let our family friends come bow hunt on our property because of it

side note, tonight's drink:








mix it 1/2 and 1/2 with water, serve over ice, tastes JUST LIKE SWEET TEA....dangerous to say the least at 70 proof with 0 alcohol taste


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I wish they'd take that program nationwide. I hate deer.

Don't say that around mom. She used to work at the local nature center.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_side note, tonight's drink:








mix it 1/2 and 1/2 with water, serve over ice, tastes JUST LIKE SWEET TEA....dangerous to say the least at 70 proof with 0 alcohol taste









I am a sweet tea addict. Something like that could be quite dangerous. Wonder if that's available around here....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
Don't say that around mom. She used to work at the local nature center.









Duly noted.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

I like nature. But if nature jumps in front of my car, **** nature. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I wish they'd take that program nationwide. I hate deer.

Venison = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*









I hate winter


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I hate deer.

But they so yummy!
mr lee made some venison when I was there in KC.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_








I hate winter










Hey, whatcha got hiding under that snowdrift?















Going to the SECO GTG tomorrow? That should break it up a bit at least.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_








I am a sweet tea addict. Something like that could be quite dangerous. Wonder if that's available around here....

I can always bring some to cincy if not.
sipping sweet tea in the sun, in a field of sciroccos, mmmm mmmmmm


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Hey, whatcha got hiding under that snowdrift?















Going to the SECO GTG tomorrow? That should break it up a bit at least.

You can expect me to show up in a Jeep with a trunk full of motorcycle parts







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*

Cool! And thanks for the thoughtful gift, I hope I can figure out how to put that new bike together! Could you throw in the instruction manual too? Thx, 'preeciate it


----------



## digga_b (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
But they so yummy!
mr lee made some venison when I was there in KC.









mmmmmmmmmm....

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view

















own...

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











_Modified by digga_b at 4:55 AM 1-31-2009_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
I can always bring some to cincy if not.


Me love you long time?









_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
sipping sweet tea in the sun, in a field of sciroccos, mmmm mmmmmm

I don't think it gets much better than that. Especially since that means everyone will be there too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_no
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Revolver_(film)

How nice, a blank wiki page.
Well I've had my intelectual stimulation for the day.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
How nice, a blank wiki page.
Well I've had my intelectual stimulation for the day.

You're going to have to add the ) to the end of the link. See how the rest of it is blue (hyperlinked) and the last parenthesis is black? Yup. Problem solved.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (digga_b)*

Off to the dealer to pick up the parts I ordered for the Jeep...apparently things don't rust around here


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (digga_b)*

Good afternoon, chaps. I'm suffering through one of my worst hangovers right now. I made some Coq au Vin last night, helping myself to more vin than I should have. Then, followed it up with some Samuel Smiths at a local pub while celebrating my brother's birthday. Sheesh.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Good afternoon, chaps. I'm suffering through one of my worst hangovers right now. I made some Coq au Vin last night, helping myself to more vin than I should have. Then, followed it up with some Samuel Smiths at a local pub while celebrating my brother's birthday. Sheesh.









_Went out drinking late last night
I had a blast
But now the morning light has come
And kicked my ass
I‘ve got the worst hangover ever
I‘m crawling to the bathroom again
It hurts so bad that I‘m never gonna drink again
And by my seventh shot
I was invincible
I would have never thought
I‘d be this miserable
I‘ve got the worst hangover ever
I‘m rolling back and forth on the bed
I‘m worked so bad that I‘m never gonna drink again
Won‘t someone just kill me
And put me out of my misery
I‘m making deals with God, I‘ll do anything
Make it stop please!
Make it stop please!
I‘ve got the worst hangover ever
I‘m crawling to the bathroom again
It hurts so bad that I‘m never gonna drink again
I‘ll probably never drink again
I may not ever drink again
At least not ‘til next weekend
I‘m never gonna drink again
_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

For fun, you can load all pages of this thread at the same time, including all images.
Just use the printable version button!
I suggest you do not do this if you have a modem!







It almost crashed my computer!
Using such information can be very interesting. Here is a diagram of the words used in the Cincy Thread... The bigger words were used the most.
I have removed words such as "Post" or "Quote originally posted by" and "FV-QR" because they were annoying. Other common words are still there, such as usernames, you can see who's the most annoying!




















_Modified by TheTimob at 3:39 PM 1-31-2009_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

so, by that measure, Chris16vRocco is the most annoying person ever


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

Whoo! Scirocco sighting today! I was westbound on I-70 near London OH, stock red 16v went by headed east.
That is all.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

You left out my underscore


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_You left out my underscore









You got off easy - Princess_Pink's underscore cut her user name into two pieces! Also the fact that "pink" and "princess" were also used on their own several times at different rates.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
You got off easy - Princess_Pink's underscore cut her user name into two pieces! Also the fact that "pink" and "princess" were also used on their own several times at different rates.









I don't know why...there haven't been any discussions of princess(es) or the colo(u)r pink this thread


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
You got off easy - Princess_Pink's underscore cut her user name into two pieces! Also the fact that "pink" and "princess" were also used on their own several times at different rates.









That's okay - she doesn't own a Scirocco anyways.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_







It almost crashed my computer!


Can has ram?
Also, I am not surprised that Cincy is one of the smaller words


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
Can has ram?


I have 4gb in dis thing!









anyway, the diagram was created with http://www.wordle.net/


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

That's totally awesome Timbo!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I feel honored to appear in that 'collage'


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

managed to finish the suspension on the audi yesterday, phew. Feels good to have that done, now it just needs an alignment, new wheel bearings, and new struts


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
That's okay - she doesn't own a Scirocco anyways.

Yes i do too own a scirocco I got it for christmas... and I will bring it to cincy.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Yes i do too own a scirocco I got it for christmas... and I will bring it to cincy.









A _real_ Scirocco? \


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

one you can sit in and drive? (or just in and make driving noises, if that's your thing)


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Vrrrrrooooooooom, Vrrrrrrrrrroooooooooommmmmmmmmm.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*

put in a deposit on my new wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 15" old school 80's goodness


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_put in a deposit on my new wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 15" old school 80's goodness

More exciting... my scirocco hoodie and I traveled to the cliffs of Moher this weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Then, it went out with me to the pubs


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
More exciting... my scirocco hoodie and I traveled to the cliffs of Moher this weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

way to post a picture that is backlit so we cant really see the sweatshirt that some generous soul bought for you as a gift


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
way to post a picture that is backlit so we cant really see the sweatshirt that some generous soul bought for you as a gift

How am I supposed to control the sun??? I'm so sorry your highness for not taking photos to your standards... I will work harder next time master... jeeze... go to jewelry class and make me something.... hahaha


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
More exciting... my scirocco hoodie and I traveled to the cliffs of Moher this weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Yesss!! Farthest traveled Scirocco hoodie! Muhahaahaha!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I went to da Auto Show today...
Here's a Taurus








Here's a Subaru Legacy








Here's a Camaro LS7


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

I went to the Philly auto show yesterday (we should have coordinated that). Pretty cool. Much better than the Baltimore one.
I forgot to take a camera, so all I got is a couple crappy cell phone shots, and not of cars.
The MINI booth had a display of their accessories (watches, shirts, etc.). They had a stuffed doggie with a MINI shirt, which reminded me of scirocco*joe's dog, Albert.








I was walking through the Chevy booth when I saw an old couple posing for a picture, with the old lady sitting on a folding stool. As though that isn't odd enough (who brings a stool to a car show and poses for a picture in front of some Chevys?), The dude taking their picture was dressed up like Robin Hood or something, with tights and a coat that came down to mid-thigh, with a big belt that had a few big pouches hanging off. And he had sort of a long hair/mullet thing going on with some sweet mutton chops. Robin Hood was holding the old lady's hand when they walked away (his mother maybe? Who knows?)








Who takes a full tripod and folding stool to a car show to take pictures of an old couple while wearing a Robin Hood costume?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_so, by that measure, Chris16vRocco is the most annoying person ever


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
How am I supposed to control the sun??? I'm so sorry your highness for not taking photos to your standards... I will work harder next time master... jeeze... go to jewelry class and make me something.... hahaha









A good princess controls everything.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

I am back after hiking through 2 feet of snow in wools. Fun. I stayed in the bunker in straw and made soup over the fire. I was cold, but it was fun. 
I got the BMW stuck in a parking lot. I found a winery in Tecumseh and bought Cherry wine....very good. I saw the new Defiance movie, also very good.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (smithma7)*

That was quite the interception return 100 yard thingy, eh?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_I saw the new Defiance movie, also very good.

You're the 2nd person to say it was very good. Good enough to see again?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

I'd like to take 0wnership of this page with this image:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_That was quite the interception return 100 yard thingy, eh?

Indeed.



_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 8:09 PM 2-1-2009_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Indeed.
OWN!

Beat ya!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Beat ya!









For some reason when I click reply it takes forever to load.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
For some reason when I click reply it takes forever to load.









Same thing happens to me, even on different computers. I wonder if it's firevortex doing it? It pisses me off a lot.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^ Nope. I don't have FireVortex here on my computer and it takes a good 30-40 sec. to load after I post. I thought it was just me.....
It seems this has been happening a lot for the past week or so, before that there were no problems.
This post just took about 45 sec to load










_Modified by Nataku at 5:19 PM 2-1-2009_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_^^ Nope. I don't have FireVortex here on my computer and it takes a good 30-40 sec. to load after I post. I thought it was just me.....
It seems this has been happening a lot for the past week or so, before that there were no problems.
This post just took about 45 sec to load









_Modified by Nataku at 5:19 PM 2-1-2009_

Thing is, it actually posts instantly. So if you say, hit submit, let it load a second, and then hit your link for scirocco forum again, your post will be there.
EDIT: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4222765


_Modified by TheTimob at 8:27 PM 2-1-2009_


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Nice Timob ownage there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I lol'd at that server thread with the weapon arsenal choices for using on the servers.








But seriously, these servers are making my 6mb/s dsl connection feel like dial up.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (smithma7)*

I'm sitting here watching "The Irresponsible Captain Tylor" good anime.


----------



## Studubbin (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

Muahahaha!
http://www.transformersmovie.com/


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_But seriously, these servers are making my 6mb/s dsl connection feel like dial up.

[tinhat]Yeah, they save the fast servers for the MkIII/IV forums. [/tinhat]


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
For some reason when I click reply it takes forever to load.









Good, at least I know that it's not my old laptop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

I need some motivation to get my Scirocco done by Cincy. It's nearly all sanded and going into prep stages for paint, but I can't seem to get it together.
I know nothing about bodywork and can't afford to hire anyone to do anything for me.
I work 2 days a week making $7 and hour and am realizing I will never be able to afford to finish my car















































































wahhhh


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (upoo2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upoo2* »_I need some motivation to get my Scirocco done by Cincy. It's nearly all sanded and going into prep stages for paint, but I can't seem to get it together.
I know nothing about bodywork and can't afford to hire anyone to do anything for me.
I work 2 days a week making $7 and hour and am realizing I will never be able to afford to finish my car















































































wahhhh

Not sure what to tell you but even if you have to stall the progress, try and hang on to the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Things WILL get better


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Ni
But seriously, these servers are making my 6mb/s dsl connection feel like dial up.

You really have no idea what you're talking about, have you young one?







"Feel like dial up" my ass. Dial up has no FEEL, more like how many sweaters can I knit while I wait for the page to load? There's no feel to that, its really more of an experience. 
On topic: I have some new cow pasted to hardboard stuff for my MkI. With snap- on pockets for a netbook even. Now I just need to get the netbook. In brown of course.







It's all about the chocolate, caramel and butterscotch in Klausie these days, he may have to get his teeth filled if he keeps it up.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Not sure what to tell you but even if you have to stall the progress, try and hang on to the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Things WILL get better

I won't sell it. It's running A+ it's only cosmetic things. 
If I had experience and more knowledge about body work this would be easier. 
I've had the car for over 3 years and it's my first car, so I've definitely got a strong attatchment to it.


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

I plan on completing my body work during spring break- 1 week of non stop prep work... with paint coming during the subsequent weekends.
I have never done body work before, and have borrowed several books on it, and have currently sourced and priced materials for my job.
Until then I get to refinish my RSs though, because for cincy I will be rocking a new Mars red paint job and some shiny RS001ssssssss


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
You really have no idea what you're talking about, have you young one?







"Feel like dial up" my ass. Dial up has no FEEL, more like how many sweaters can I knit while I wait for the page to load? There's no feel to that, its really more of an experience. 



Haha, I remember downloading wallpapers that took damn near 40 minutes to download, and little midi files that took 5 hours or more. This was back around 1996 on a Packard Hell 386 with a 9 (?) kbps modem. Ah the good old days....


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
You really have no idea what you're talking about, have you young one?







"Feel like dial up" my ass. Dial up has no FEEL, more like how many sweaters can I knit while I wait for the page to load? There's no feel to that, its really more of an experience. 


I guess my word choice was poor.
I grew up with dial up. We finally got high-speed internet about a year and a half ago.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Haha, I remember downloading wallpapers that took damn near 40 minutes to download, and little midi files that took 5 hours or more. This was back around 1996 on a Packard Hell 386 with a 9 (?) kbps modem. Ah the good old days....








I still have a 300 baud modem somewhere out in the garage, probably next to the original Macintosh I use as a doorstop now.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

My firefox says I've visited The Scirocco Forum 1,620 times since whenever it started counting.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_I still have a 300 baud modem somewhere out in the garage, probably next to the original Macintosh I use as a doorstop now.

300 baud with the phone cups? I had one of those for my Laser 2000 with a whopping 4k of memory, expandable to 16k, it required a cover if you expanded the memory because each 4k "stick" stuck out the back further and would get top heavy. I think I still have one of my portable cassette players that we used to save our programs on.


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i think the vortex has been slow for a while now... i just click post and move on.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_300 baud with the phone cups? I had one of those for my Laser 2000 with a whopping 4k of memory, expandable to 16k, it required a cover if you expanded the memory because each 4k "stick" stuck out the back further and would get top heavy. I think I still have one of my portable cassette players that we used to save our programs on.
No, this was a 'newfangled' one that actually plugged in with a phone jack, rather than the cups. It was also 'portable' (yeah, kinda like the Mac was 'portable')







I remember the 'tape drive' tho - Need more memory, just erase that AC/DC tape in your car...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Oh the days...I had a computer with 256k of RAM, a lot for it's time...but then I went on and managed to write a program in basic that was too large to load







I had to wait for the Pentium and an emulator to finish it


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

'marnin peeps


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

So...I'm in Biomaterials class...and we're talking about "grillz" and how they could tarnish the health of your teeth and gums. I guess those rappers are in for a treat later on....it can cause serious damage to your tissues and stuff. I've been laughing my ass off here...thought I'd share my humor with ya'll!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_'marnin peeps

Morning! Guess I better go to work...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Eh, work's not that exciting/important


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_Eh, work's not that exciting/important









Exciting? Maybe not, depending on the job. Important? It isn't unless you have bills to pay.


----------



## britishrocco (Dec 14, 2006)

can't wait for cincy!!!!!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Exciting? Maybe not, depending on the job. Important? It isn't unless you have gas money to save for the drive to cincy


fix'd







that's my primary goal right now


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (britishrocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *britishrocco* »_can't wait for cincy!!!!!

neither can I







I miss my car







But I bought her new shoes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

exit sign on the front of the house?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

it's pointing towards the exit 
< exit


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_exit sign on the front of the house?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

recarowned 










_Modified by mr lee at 2:07 PM 2-2-2009_


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

Happy Groundhog Day peoples!


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
neither can I







I miss my car







But I bought her new shoes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah thanks to me... be happy I'm not a bad girlfriend and didnt try to talk you out of the wheels... now get them pink... k. thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Yeah thanks to me... be happy I'm not a bad girlfriend and didnt try to talk you out of the wheels... now get them pink... k. thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

can't pick them up until the end of the month, thats when I am going home next.
IDK when the hell I am going to get them painted, but it will happen before cincy. just not sure on the scheme yet


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Happy Groundhog Day peoples!










They don't have ground hog day here... it actually snowed today.... they also apparently don't believe in salt... which is good for the cars... bad for walking down steps to class...


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
They don't have ground hog day here..

Ah well, Ireland has a lot of other cool folklore to make up for that.
As for us in Minnesota.....6 more weeks of winter for us


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_So...I'm in Biomaterials class...and we're talking about "grillz" and how they could tarnish the health of your teeth and gums. I guess those rappers are in for a treat later on....it can cause serious damage to your tissues and stuff. I've been laughing my ass off here...thought I'd share my humor with ya'll!










Yeah, but that's the whole idea!! 
Because then one day they can have teeth of GOLD!!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yikes


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (britishrocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *britishrocco* »_can't wait for cincy!!!!!

Gonna bring that RHD car?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

this thread deserves to be at the top of the page


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
can't pick them up until the end of the month, thats when I am going home next.
IDK when the hell I am going to get them painted, but it will happen before cincy. just not sure on the scheme yet

Would you like salt or....


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

word. not that set, a bit more reasonably priced, and not polished, so I wont feel as bad making them pink


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Would you like salt or....


















^ hawwwwtt


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
^ hawwwwtt









Yeah, I think that Passat Syncro was at H2Oi this year on bags. 
Wait, do I need to install airbags on my Scirocco?


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Wait, do I need to install airbags on my Scirocco?






















A lobotomy? And knowing some of these folks, maybe a bodyguard...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Wait, do I need to install airbags on my Scirocco?























lord knows I do


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

I realized today that it is February and before to long I will be able to take the car out of winter storage, something I can't wait for. 
Which means Cincy is right around the corner!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Found a gem on craigslist today that might tide me over until I can decide what to do about the Scirocco
http://dayton.craigslist.org/cto/1015244092.html


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_ 
Wait, do I need to install airbags on my Scirocco?
























Nope, nope nope. Come up here and drive my son's car once he gets his engine swap done. THAT will kill off THAT idea once and for all. Marshmallows are for toasting, not for suspensions.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Found a gem on craigslist today that might tide me over until I can decide what to do about the Scirocco
http://dayton.craigslist.org/cto/1015244092.html









just put my truck up for sale http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4230325


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
^ hawwwwtt









x2.








Honestly if you're going pink (which I know you are), I'd just paint the insides of the holes pink. It'd be sick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Yeah, I think that Passat Syncro was at H2Oi this year on bags. 

Indeed it was. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I need to get a new job if I'm going to make it this year.








Well, I need a new job anyway. It's only a matter of time before I explode as it is now.
One of my co-workers is getting married in Vegas June 6, and at least one of my other co-workers is trying to attend, and has already reserved that week for his vacation (he's a manager so he gets to pick before me).


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
*Note* This truck is extremely low. Not for the faint at heart.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*



Chris16vRocco said:


> I need to get a new job if I'm going to make it this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
x2.








Honestly if you're going pink (which I know you are), I'd just paint the insides of the holes pink. It'd be sick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It has been debated.
I need to do some photochops, but my options so far are
a). silver/polished with pink dots
b). pink with black dots
c). pink with black dots and polished lip
the wheels don't have centercaps, so whatever they end up, I am going to have to rattle can the grease cap and lug nuts to match the holes in the wheels, this is why I lean towards black holes


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*

Goodmorning all, well "they" say it's going to warm up this weekend, if it does I'll be out in the shed fixing the brake lines and a few other odds and ends, I need to fix the new lights too, I seem to be getting some backfeed through the ground to my inner light assemblies.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Good morning. Nothing like a little snow in the air to make me think of Wilmington, OH. I think it is time to start the Official Cincy 2009 thread!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Good morning. Nothing like a little snow in the air to make me think of Wilmington, OH. I think it is time to start the Official Cincy 2009 thread!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











Football is over, bigtavo wakes up from his hibernation!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_

Football is over, bigtavo wakes up from his hibernation!

















__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Found a gem on craigslist today that might tide me over until I can decide what to do about the Scirocco
http://dayton.craigslist.org/cto/1015244092.html









Boo. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Ain't a Dweezil. It's not a proper Rabbit truck if it's not a Diesel. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Plus, that strut tower "repair" is sketchy at best.








Brendan


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Found a gem on craigslist today that might tide me over until I can decide what to do about the Scirocco
http://dayton.craigslist.org/cto/1015244092.html









Do you have a death wish? The truck is unsafe for the road in looking at the strut-tower "repair." Call me dammit.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

So... being in Ireland for about a month now... all I had seen was at most an older rabbit... so I have been getting a little upset and sad that I will never find a scirocco.... but then today... I spotted a corrado... so life is better... except, i didnt have my camera and it sped by while I was on the buss too







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_No matter, I have "therapy" booked for this afternoon. But the TAF has a special message for me: FM031500 05006KT 5SM -SN OVC012 TEMPO *0315/0322 11/2SM -SN OVC005*Translated? That means "****ty weather all the way down to the ground where you can't see anything right when Cathy wants to fly." http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif

Sounds like yesterday. It was a *gorgeous* day for flying (so I'm told by everyone that was up). So the last flight out for the day left around 6 PM to a nice sunset. In an hour, I was putting the plane away in blowing snow and 1 1/2 mile visibility.
This morning? Bright & sunny, though they're calling for 1-2" of snow by tonight. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_ I think it is time to start the Official Cincy 2009 thread!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Oh please.... the thread has BEEN started.... we just didnt invite you















edited for ownage.....








literally peeking my head over a cliff that just DROPS 30 meters... aka according to a conversion internet site... about 100 feet drop into the Atlantic Ocean... SCARY SCARY










_Modified by Princess_Pink at 3:27 PM 2-3-2009_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Found a gem on craigslist today that might tide me over until I can decide what to do about the Scirocco
http://dayton.craigslist.org/cto/1015244092.html









Is it me, or does it look like a 3/4s scale Ford is attempting to hump the caddy?


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Is it me, or does it look like a 3/4s scale Ford is attempting to hump the caddy?

HAHAHAHAH.... it does... jeeze... get your mind out of the gutter haha







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
HAHAHAHAH.... it does... jeeze... get your mind out of the gutter haha







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif























keep it in the gutter... it makes reading fun.


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

So now there's the chance that I come to Cincy in EITHER of my two cars. I'm sure you guys would appreciate seeing the 78 a bit more... hmm.
Mars red for the 87' orrrr Diamond silver for the 78' ahhh


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_So... being in Ireland for about a month now... all I had seen was at most an older rabbit... so I have been getting a little upset and sad that I will never find a scirocco.... but then today... I spotted a corrado... so life is better... except, i didnt have my camera and it sped by while I was on the buss too







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

#1) Corrado is not a Scirocco, it still parks on the Kia side of the lawn
#2) WTF is a buss?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

'mornin


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *hexagone* »_So now there's the chance that I come to Cincy in EITHER of my two cars. I'm sure you guys would appreciate seeing the 78 a bit more... hmm.
Mars red for the 87' orrrr Diamond silver for the 78' ahhh


bring the mk1


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Good morning. Nothing like a little snow in the air to make me think of Wilmington, OH. I think it is time to start the Official Cincy 2009 thread! 

_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Football is over, bigtavo wakes up from his hibernation!








Funny, I was thinking perhaps he's having Groundhog Day all over again.








Edited because this place doesn't allow quote-within-quote. WHich is prolly a good thing.










_Modified by kerensky at 8:55 AM 2-3-2009_


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
#1) Corrado is not a Scirocco, it still parks on the Kia side of the lawn
#2) WTF is a buss?

First of all... it gave me hopes... scirocco came before the corrado... so if i at least see a scirocco i know I am getting closer and closer to seeing a scirocco....
Secondly.... again I had my lap top next to me and i was typing with one hand... i'm a princess i can have as many typo's as i want bitch


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
First of all... it gave me hopes... scirocco came before the corrado... so if i at least see a scirocco i know I am getting closer and closer to seeing a scirocco.... 

While I'm no expert, I think if you see a Scirocco, you, indeed, will be closer to seeing a Scirocco.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Is it me, or does it look like a 3/4s scale Ford is attempting to hump the caddy?

Hey, look who's back...._it's GREGGY!_
Welcome back there, buddy. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Welcome back there, buddy. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

make him feel welcome why don't ya


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
make him feel welcome why don't ya

Crap! I've been doing that a lot lately. What I meant was "Welcome back, buddy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif "


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Crap! I've been doing that a lot lately. What I meant was "Welcome back, buddy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif "









whatever... jerkface


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
... It's gonna be a long semester. Half of my greenhouse class was stoned already on the first day. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








. It's gonna be a long semester. On the bright side, I'll likely pick up some tips for growing pot.








...

Even if they might look half asleep in class, I am sure they are quite motivated on the subject of growing plants indoor...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
whatever... jerkface









You know, shove it up yer tailpipe.







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
You know, shove it up yer tailpipe.







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif









Careful. They may lock this thread.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
You know, shove it up yer tailpipe.







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif









crank your pistons shut, ya valve hole


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
You know, shove it up yer tailpipe.







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif









Now, i don't know about you all, but I certainly don't want a president who speaks to his fellow forum members in this way.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif no







for him....


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*

Whew, and I thought I missed the election!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Now, i don't know about you all, but I certainly don't want a president who speaks to his fellow forum members in this way....










id' say no beer is much worse than not being prez


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
whatever... jerkface









I much prefer "terdmuffin". Gets the point across and baffles the victim.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

grrr, why can these designers not read and follow our spec sheet???? annoys me to no end


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Do you have a death wish? The truck is unsafe for the road in looking at the strut-tower "repair." 

Who needs struts anyway?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Sounds like yesterday. It was a *gorgeous* day for flying (so I'm told by everyone that was up). So the last flight out for the day left around 6 PM to a nice sunset. In an hour, I was putting the plane away in blowing snow and 1 1/2 mile visibility.
This morning? Bright & sunny, though they're calling for 1-2" of snow by tonight. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Meh, the ground was sure pretty today.







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif What you could see of it. Anyway, I have a few other tricks up my sleeve. For now, it's thoughts of spring: ordered 10 000 plants for the greenhouse. Which is down by about 5 000 so they are good and gone by Cincy. 








And I think I'm gonna source some "special herbs" and bake you guys all some brownies so you can mellow out. Peace and love, y'all. What's all this fighting about? (But in other references, what DO you get when you cross a Ford truck with a Caddy? A Volksord? A Forwagen? I'm guessing it'll rust, whatever it is







)

Daun, shoot me an IM, when do you figure we'll go camping this summer? SECO is talking about doing a parade in a fiddle festival this summer, I want to make sure it doesn't conflict. YEEEHAWWWW!!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
And I think I'm gonna source some "special herbs" and bake you guys all some brownies so you can mellow out. Peace and love, y'all. 


Magic brownies eh.........


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Magic brownies eh.........

















Don't even think about it.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
id' say no beer is much worse than not being prez

Thats for sure...


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Daun, shoot me an IM, when do you figure we'll go camping this summer? SECO is talking about doing a parade in a fiddle festival this summer, I want to make sure it doesn't conflict. YEEEHAWWWW!!










IM sent. Probably leave July 25th or 26th depending on weather and what "RV(s)" we're taking. We're gonna work on Jim Jarrett at the end of this month (in person!) to join us at the campsite for some of the time. Wonder if anyone else would like to camp with us this year??


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
You know, shove it up yer tailpipe.







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif










atleast his stays attached to his vehicle


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
HAHAHAHAH.... it does... jeeze... get your mind out of the gutter haha







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif























The gutter is where the mind belongs.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
so if i at least see a scirocco i know I am getting closer and closer to seeing a scirocco...

Uh.....what?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









When does this happen?
It's happening now, sir.
Well, what happened to then?
We missed then.
When?
Just now.
When will it be then now?
Soon.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
Thats for sure...

















Too bad, I think anyone who would even consider touching their lips would need to touch a lot of liquor first.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
atleast his stays attached to his vehicle

Allow me to be the first to say:
Oh snap!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Allow me to be the first to say:
Oh snap!

own


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
atleast his stays attached to his vehicle


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

_Modified by wheeltowheel at 9:12 AM 2-4-2009_


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
Slight photoshop fail. The lights are making the trees in the background brighter









I'm also not too keen on the slight amount of pink showing on the wheel.. I mean I love the pink of course... but not in this photo... there isnt any other pink just that one little bit... its annoying me http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
I'm also not too keen on the pink showing on the wheel.. its annoying me http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## TheDude0388 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

I got that Friday off work to come...
Mr. Lee, when are you leaving? Friday? Or better question, when will you be passing through the St. Louis area?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheDude0388)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheDude0388* »_I got that Friday off work to come...
Mr. Lee, when are you leaving? Friday? Or better question, when will you be passing through the St. Louis area?

Daun told me that I couldn't show up late this year... so we need to be leaving KC around 3am. Puts us in St. Louis around 8am. I imagine we'd be in Indy around 12 noon, putting us in Wilmington early/mid afternoon.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_









it'll match this one


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_I'm also not too keen on the slight amount of pink showing on the wheel.. I mean I love the pink of course... but not in this photo... there isnt any other pink just that one little bit... its annoying me http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Fraser, how do you put up with someone this high maintenance?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
Daun told me that I couldn't show up late this year... so we need to be leaving KC around 3am. Puts us in St. Louis around 8am. I imagine we'd be in Indy around 12 noon, putting us in Wilmington early/mid afternoon. 

In other words you'll probably actually leave at noon and get to Cincy at 2am.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
Slight photoshop fail. The lights are making the trees in the background brighter









or slight lens flare fail
nothing was done in photoshop other than levels. the lens flare was intentional


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Fraser, how do you put up with someone this high maintenance?

He lives on the other side of the world.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
I'm also not too keen on the slight amount of pink showing on the wheel.. I mean I love the pink of course... but not in this photo... there isnt any other pink just that one little bit... its annoying me http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

here: more pink visible, even though florescent pink is the hardest color ever to photograph, and this picture does it zero justice








florescent pink http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif looks like my original 'LOL Pink' used on the bottle caps and RX reps is here for the long haul on all my future wheels


_Modified by DrFraserCrane at 10:02 PM 2-3-2009_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Fraser, how do you put up with someone this high maintenance?

_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
He lives on the other side of the world.









quoted for truth


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

Nice orange wheels.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Magic brownies eh.........









Gimmeh!! Health problems prevent me from smoking so...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

yo Dr.. what happened to the quantum grillez w/ the badge?


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
or slight lens flare fail
nothing was done in photoshop other than levels. the lens flare was intentional

Really? I saw both photos and assumed you just shopped the other.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
Really? I saw both photos and assumed you just shopped the other.

2 different photos. 1 taken just above the cutoff, 1 in the beam


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_yo Dr.. what happened to the quantum grillez w/ the badge? 

in my garage. wanted to run inner lights again, and I got a hold of a kamei mesh grille, so that sealed the deal
may or may not last long in this form. I am add as sh!t about it. and the inners now have HID's, which is kinda a catch 22 - they are super bright, yes, but they take time to warm up, so by the time they warm up, there is usually a car coming


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*









I love how the lens flare makes a glowing green heart floating over the car.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

You suggesting that the Princess put that there then? She may be jealous of the car....hmmmm....


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_You suggesting that the Princess put that there then? She may be jealous of the car....hmmmm....
I was thinking more like green = Ireland, but feel free to interpret that in your own way. I mean, you know these two better than I do.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_You suggesting that the Princess put that there then? She may be jealous of the car....hmmmm....

she may be, and the Ireland comment may be equally valid.
women work is mysterious and mischievous ways


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

95 pages of posts, and I cant figure out when cincy is.
can someone give me an update?


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

1st weekend in June I believe.
Another possible temporary vehicle:


----------



## Studubbin (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

Another beautiful snow-filled morning in West Virginia!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

just plain ol' cold here


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_just plain ol' cold here

But dry http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
But dry http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

6,000 posts ftw ^^^


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

wooo!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

a little something to entertain you this morning:
http://biggeekdaddy.com/humorp....html


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Goodmorning, I have found that I have water in the gas tank, froze my gas line again, no HEET, but I did have some mint flavored isopropyl alcohol, lets see if that works.
it's getting warm fast out here , it was -13 at 6:30 this morning it's up to 15 above now. If this keeps up I might be able to work on my Scirocco this weekend.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_You suggesting that the Princess put that there then? She may be jealous of the car....hmmmm....

I am just jelous because I want it to be mine








OWNAGE WITHOUT EVEN TRYING TO.....








Let's play stump at Cincy like people did at Cincy east... it was fun to watch.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by Princess_Pink at 5:34 PM 2-4-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

stump?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_95 pages of posts, and I cant figure out when cincy is.
can someone give me an update?

First post of the first page....


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_Let's play stump at Cincy like people did at Cincy east... 
Cincy East? Cincy *is* east...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Well, thanks to Cathy for sending some snow our way! Here's the neighborhood:
































It was awesome last night! I really do love being in the snow.
It was deep enough to make a snowman...
















Albert is confused.








And Scirocco FTW....


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sweet, wish we had some snow here


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_sweet, wish we had some snow here

Didn't you guys just have like three feet of it last month? And didn't that pretty much shut down the PNW for two weeks? 
I agree. Snow is always fun. ALWAYS, I SAY! Don't even think about contradicting me, you Canadians!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

we had about 18" in Vancouver, but it was no problem for Jen and I, we loved it.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_I agree. Snow is always fun. ALWAYS, I SAY! Don't even think about contradicting me, you Canadians!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*

scirocco*joe is trying to set the record for longest valve stems ever


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

he should snag some off the inside wheels on a dually truck


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Damn - we've been getting deprived of snow here in Minnesota. It's supposed to be low to mid 30's over the weekend, so we'll be getting wonderful sleet








On an unrelated note, I saw one of these at the store today: 








Ferrari CX-31 20" girl's bike.
Retail:*$750*
WTF......who spends $750 on a kids bike.....


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

I spent $500 on my current mountain bike. I mowed lawns for a whole summer to pay for it back when I was in 8th grade. I need to adjust the disc brakes this weekend though.
Schwinn Mesa GSD


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

I can see mountain bikes/road bikes - I've owned a Salsa and several Gary Fishers myself.... but this is a single speed children's bicycle








While on the subject of bikes: I miss good old Schwinns, such as your's. The ones today that are sold at Target don't even compare....


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
While on the subject of bikes: I miss good old Schwinns, such as your's. The ones today that are sold at Target don't even compare....

I think Schwinn kept the higher quality sect until 2007. If they still sell the higher quality bikes, it is in much smaller production numbers today.
When I bought mine, it was weird because both sects were still in full force. There were $80 XC bikes at Meijer and then $3,500 XC bikes at the bike shop. I think Huffy was (and still is) manufacturing the lower end supermarket bikes.
Overall, it has really held up over the years. It has been to Mackinac Island in northern Michigan, Edisto Island in South Carolina, and many places in between.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

http://****************.com/smile/star.gif


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_http://****************.com/smile/star.gif









http://****************.com/smile/star.gif








__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_scirocco*joe is trying to set the record for longest valve stems ever

Ladies love my large valve stems.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Ladies love my large valve stems.









thats not what i heard


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Ladies love my large valve stems.









Does Erin know you've been showing your valve stems to other ladies?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Does Erin know you've been showing your valve stems to other ladies?
















"they see me rollin"


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Does Erin know you've been showing your valve stems to other ladies?
















I didn't say *when* such ladies appreciated my valve stems.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
I didn't say *when* such ladies appreciated my valve stems.









but they will, in court


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
but they will, in court

Oh, but no they won't. 
Unlike some rappers, I actually listened to my buddy...








And had them sign a _love contract._

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Well, thanks to Cathy for sending some snow our way! Here's the neighborhood:



















OMG man, get her out of there!!!!! I just saw tigers from the Philly zoo killing that snowman, and they looked hungry!!















Here's our snow from yesterday:








BUT!!! The sky was much prettier today! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















And here are some pics from our local weekend GTG. I'm hoping you guys will get to meet these guys; this is the "Scirocco Enthusiast Club of Ontario" at our second GTG (aka SECO). See if it doesn't look like a typical GTG:
theRocDoc uses his soft jaws to do surgery on this bend:








Will can weld!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Will's daily gets to be the test fit bitch, even though this is a 16V bar:








A great deal of consultation here, but notice Mark's the only one wearing gloves. He must be doing the rough work:








And here comes another bend, courtesy of Fab, the fabrication guy. His pretty black car gets the bar, so he's got a particular interest in getting it right!








There ya go! Scirocco content. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm sorry,







I know, I know, off topic is on topic in the Scirocco forum.









_Modified by punchbug at 5:56 PM 2-4-2009_


_Modified by punchbug at 5:59 PM 2-4-2009_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (JonnyPhenomenon)*

June 5-7. Are you going to go?


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

That custom fabrication stuff is cool beans


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_June 5-7. Are you going to go? 

Well, duh....where else would I be???


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Well, duh....where else would I be???

















I think he was replying to Mr. Phenom


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_That custom fabrication stuff is cool beans

I think it's something about the long winters. This group gets right into it it seems. Good thing, there are a lot of non stock engine bays kicking around in the club, so for many in the group a stock bar won't work. The Roc Doc has a "wrong side" 16V in his MkI, and Mark's got a G60.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

This page needs a cat picture.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_This page needs a cat picture.



Agreed. Here's how they grow them where SciroccoJoe lives. vote for him OR ELSE!! (...your snowman will die!)


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

you guys are weird


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^ Business-Monkey FTW!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


















































HOW MANY TIMES DO I HAVE TO TELL YOU???? We are not guys, we are hot chicks!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

wooo*own*!


























_Modified by scirocco*joe at 10:32 PM 2-4-2009_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Well, thanks to Cathy for sending some snow our way! Here's the neighborhood:










Good good, keep the snow where it belongs!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I personally think...we might have to have a "Who was the cutest baby?" showdown...I'm damn sure I was WAY cuter than the Timob... However....Nataku says HE was cuter than BOTH of us...
What do ya'll think we should do?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_I personally think...we might have to have a "Who was the cutest baby?" showdown...I'm damn sure I was WAY cuter than the Timob... However....Nataku says HE was cuter than BOTH of us...
What do ya'll think we should do?

Post 'm up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

me as a kid


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

I don't think any babies are cute. They look like little discolored blobs of alien.
I can't stand kids until they're old enough to form sentences.
What's even more odd is that I hated kids when I was a kid.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I don't think any babies are cute. They look like little discolored blobs of alien.
I can't stand kids until they're old enough to form sentences.
What's even more odd is that I hated kids when I was a kid.

Odd, as I feel the same way








If I can figure out how to convert a VHS clip to digital media and upload it on youtube, I'll post up a vid. of me playing in my dad's mk1 when I was about 2 1/2. 


_Modified by Nataku at 8:48 PM 2-4-2009_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Odd, as I feel the same way








If I can figure out how to convert a VHS clip to digital media and upload it on youtube, I'll post up a vid. of me playing in my dad's mk1 when I was about 21 1/2. 

I don't think that counts as being a baby, Brian.


----------



## DubChub (Nov 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

hmmm same weekend as Midwest Volksfest... guess us Wisconsin guys could hit up Cincy, then head over for that on the 7th.. oh what a weekend...


----------



## DubChub (Nov 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

that's alot of text, what the location?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DubChub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubChub* »_that's alot of text, what the location?

Wilmington, Ohio. June 5-7. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Damn, I'm so bored this evening that I'm doing work from home


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_Damn, I'm so bored this evening that I'm doing work from home









I've stopped working for free and they're not all that happy with it...but I am.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well, since they don't pay me by the hour it doesn't bother me too much. I'm not doing anything serious, just some research


----------



## Studubbin (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Chemistry headaches are the best


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

from chemicals or from studying?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Cool, research is good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Especially when it benefits yourself.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I don't think that counts as being a baby, Brian.









Hmm...baby...or toddler w/ mk1 Scirocco content....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Hmm...baby...or toddler w/ mk1 Scirocco content....









Well, they didn't have MkIs when I was a toddler, but they DID have CATS!:








And yes, that IS a pink dress, wanna make something of it? Likely the last time I wore one.








Then there was this nice picture. Just before that "basement stairs" incident, muahahahaha...








And if we start this, just pray to God your mother doesn't post up something like this (he looks just like me!!):








We got him into more manly pursuits shortly after that behavior:


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Morning. It's another freaking cold day today. -4 F this morning, I think.
I'm really ready for this week to be over. Worked 2 14 hour days, then had to go to a conference in Columbus yesterday.
On a good note, I made cookies the other day, and we've been getting Dr. Who from Netflicks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (the new series)
EXTERMINATE!!! EXTERMINATE!!!!!








Brendan


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

Goodmorning, the weather's getting better and it's looking like I'll be working on the Scirocco this weekend.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

So I had to go to sleep right after I posted that lol... here are mine!!!! I keep saying to myself "I was so cute! What happened?!!" Hopefully my kids will be cute.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Then there was this nice picture. Just before that "basement stairs" incident, muahahahaha...










Poor Don. Glad to see you haven't lost that mischievious smile.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Ok so maybe I should not ask, but where the hell is Greg?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_Ok so maybe I should not ask, but where the hell is Greg?









I saw him post a couple of days ago...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

no work for you today? or are you sneaking on the intertubes while there?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_no work for you today? or are you sneaking on the intertubes while there?

No, they just cut my hours again this week







No business, I'll be going into work a little later








This economy sucks... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

aww crap, that really sucks


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_aww crap, that really sucks









I consider myself lucky because I still have a job, a lot of my friends are finding themselves laid off


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

It sucks having your hours reduced like that, my roommate is going through that, which means he's short on money, which means he hasn't paid me rent which means I'm hurting for cash now too, this blows.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

I know the feeling







I'm trying to support a friend of mine who's unemployed, I keep making less money, but the bills don't stop coming in...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

which reminds me, we had yet another person back out of renting our room







gotta put the ad back up


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_So I had to go to sleep right after I posted that lol... here are mine!!!! I keep saying to myself "I was so cute! What happened?!!" Hopefully my kids will be cute.

















Oh man, talk about fishing for compliments...








Here's one of me in the back of my old truck. 








I'm guessing about 1979 or so.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

I've been looking for a job ever since I got notice of my store closing (since about September) with just ONE place who was actually interested. Needless to say, I'm not counting on that place either (they said they're still looking for applicants after I already had my interview)








I have friends who have been out of a job for about a year now and a lot of them are moving back in with their parents (these guys are in their late 20's!) because they cannot afford rent. 
I hope the job market picks up soon - this is really depressing. Even though I have all the free time in the world, I have no money, so it's not worth it http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*

Red trucks are evil.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_wooo*own*!










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I see your great choice of beer, and I raise you another good beer.










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 2:37 PM 2-5-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

c'mon people, let's discuss! Who else is bored at work today?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I see your great choice of beer, and I raise you another good beer.









_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 2:37 PM 2-5-2009_

Belhaven Scotish Ale is my current brew of choice.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Studubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Studubbin* »_Chemistry headaches are the best









May I offer you help?


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Oh man, talk about fishing for compliments...










Nope. Wasn't fishing for complements: I'm just sayin, I was DAMN cute when I was a baby...what happened to the cuteness? It went away and now I'm HOT! (to be completely conceited...)


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

Smooth and Creamy 

_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I see your great choice of beer, and I raise you another good beer.









_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 2:37 PM 2-5-2009_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
Nope. Wasn't fishing for complements: I'm just sayin, I was DAMN cute when I was a baby...what happened to the cuteness? It went away and now I'm HOT! (to be completely conceited...)


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

oh boy, get to call Microsoft again


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
Nope. Wasn't fishing for complements: I'm just sayin, I was DAMN cute when I was a baby...what happened to the cuteness? It went away and now I'm HOT! (to be completely conceited...)
















Now, there we go! You found your _SASS_ again!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I've always had my sass, it's just been buried under the mountains and mountains of learning about periodontitis, sulcular epithelium, and actinobacillus actinomycetemcomitans. To name a few things.







How was everyone's day?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_ How was everyone's day?

The first half was kinda like this:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
The first half was kinda like this: 









I happen to know that the first half of your day Konomi was working on your teeth in her class.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_c'mon people, let's discuss! Who else is bored at work today?

Not me. One thing I can say is that my work is never boring. Though I had to structure it carefully for rapid exit at the end of the day. Drove home to another beautiful sunset, with some aircooled action in beween. And by aircooled, I mean I froze but it was all good. Holy firkkin freezing today. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I want to find that groundhog and beat him senseless.







I actually took a Timmy's run mid day just to be sure my diesel didn't cool down too much and refuse to start. 
Oh, picture! NOT as cute or cheeky as Konimi though. 








And in Cincy enabling news, looks like we won't be on strike. Now we await a board decision about an early school year end, which would be SWEET!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well, I guess it's not boring *all* day for me, it just comes in short bursts of activity.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

You're lucky, for me it was boredom all day, but I had too look busy.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_well, I guess it's not boring *all* day for me, it just comes in short bursts of activity.

High school kids = guaranteed to never be boring. You never know what they'll cook up. Today was pretty routine though. We're coming up on semi formal though, so that's usually good for a big increase in the drama.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
High school kids = guaranteed to never be boring. You never know what they'll cook up.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

There goes my 1700th post


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'm here at work reading about how to create dynamic reports from CRM using SQL Reporting Services


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sure


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

and now I have the fun or troubleshooting SQL Server Reporting Services, something isn't working right


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Well everyone it was a fun 98 pages. 
Can't make it to cincy this year.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (upoo2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upoo2* »_Well everyone it was a fun 98 pages. 
Can't make it to cincy this year. 









Really? Why?


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

graduation is falling on the same weekend I'm pretty sure. I'm having family from Oregon and pensylvania come just for the occasion. I know it is kind of a big deal but a total buzzkill since I've been building my car for so long.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

NNNNYYYOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(did I make it trail out long enough?)

that really sucks dude


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Your car was starting to look really nice too...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

mine's not looking so nice, but it'll be there


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_mine's not looking so nice, but it'll be there









anyone else from PNW joining you?


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

yeah I just got the front euro bump today and found out shortly after "graduation will most likely be on the first weekend of June."
Cue me saying "ahhhhh ****."


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (upoo2)*


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_









In Dutch? Awesomeness! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

Trophys are the hotness.
Except girls don't like them.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (hexagone)*

Hmmm, I wonder what happened to all the trophy's I used to have...never even gave them a thought until now...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

I never had any trophy's so I guess I don't know what I'm missing.
Well anyway, goodmorning, it's getting to be past time I need to go to work, Feh!, I dread going in to work when there is no work.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Another day working for the man.







Wait, I'm the boss, so I guess I'm the man. Awesome!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Stick it to yourself Jeff


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Yep, You da' man. 
There's no conceit in your family is there, seems you got it all.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_Stick it to yourself Jeff

It's not the small business owners that need the sticking...but big corporate America.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Gotta think inside the box


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

Happy Friday!


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Happy Friday!









It is a happy Friday, mostly because I am not at work and we have our house back after over a week of company.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (jedilynne)*

wait, it's friday?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

all day


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Another day working for the man.







Wait, I'm the boss, so I guess I'm the man. Awesome!

Problem solved. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_wait, it's friday?









It is. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I am off. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It is payday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Life is good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*

If it's Friday, why does it still feel like Monday


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

great movie


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_It's not the small business owners that need the sticking...but big corporate America.

<whew>
Thankfully, I work for medium corporate America. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
<whew>
Thankfully, I work for medium corporate America. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i'm right there with ya... .


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Gotta think inside the box









I know someone who owns a donut shop called Donut Emporium. He's expanded to ten stores now.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

If any of you ever come to Portland, you *have* to go to VooDoo Doughnut and get a Bacon Maple Bar :yum:


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

14 posts til page 100...


----------



## TheDude0388 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
In other words you'll probably actually leave at noon and get to Cincy at 2am.









I like the way you think...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheDude0388)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheDude0388* »_
I like the way you think...

you rollin out with us then?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

maybe the west-coast caravan should meet up with the midwest caravan...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_maybe the west-coast caravan should meet up with the midwest caravan...

josh came and crashed on my couch one year... you guys are more than welcome. 
beer + bbq


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

*waits on hold with FLAPS to order wheel bearings*


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

I know my car will be ready, not so sure about the bank account.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'm doing as many side-jobs as I can right now to earn gas monies


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQkCe2--ym0


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_*waits on hold with FLAPS to order wheel bearings*



*still on hold*


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ugh, $30/side for the kit, can't get them till Monday


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

West coast +midwest carvan would be illness.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (hexagone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hexagone* »_West coast +midwest carvan would be illness.

party @ my place... bring your dub.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

OWWWWWWWWWWWN!!!! This is Konomi btw


















_Modified by Nataku at 12:51 PM 2-6-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

page 100 own, nice one


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_OWWWWWWWWWWWN!!!! This is Konomi btw








But ... but ... but, you're Nataku! Oh, I'm soooo confuzed...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_page 100 own, nice one

I liked 99 better


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_But ... but ... but, you're Nataku! Oh, I'm soooo confuzed...

She was so excited about owning a page, she didn't look to see who was logged in until she was already typing.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
It's not the small business owners that need the sticking...but big corporate America.


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
<whew>
Thankfully, I work for medium corporate America. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I am safe too. I work for big corporate Canada. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_OWWWWWWWWWWWN!!!! This is Konomi btw


















Awesome! Page 100 for the princess. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 4:45 PM 2-6-2009_


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Happy page 100.
I gotta keep myself outta this thread, there's no point since I'm just depressing myself.


----------



## TheDude0388 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
you rollin out with us then? 

will def try to.


----------



## TheDude0388 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_If any of you ever come to Portland, you *have* to go to VooDoo Doughnut and get a Bacon Maple Bar :yum:

OH BOY!! that place is amazing! Opens at like 10pm and closes at like 6am. they have all diff types of doughnuts including a man's giant junk one...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

they're open 24hrs now


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_ugh, $30/side for the kit, can't get them till Monday

The price sounds about right, but someone should stock those. They were the same for ever.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well, they have the bearing, by itself, but I want the kit. And autohausaz has the kit for $25


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*









i found this in the trophy i'm rebuilding. 


_Modified by mr lee at 5:11 PM 2-6-2009_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

Ill trade you a bottle cap and a can tab for em


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

$0.53 eh? Pretty nifty.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

My Dad's Euro headlights showed up today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
That means that the time I spent pulling a headlight out of my friend's parts Passat in the freezing cold was wasted. Oh well, we discovered that my friend's parts car has Euro lights on it as well. Not the sweet Hella ones, but the cheaper Depo knock-offs. Still beats the hell out of the crappy plastic stock US lenses.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

it builds character Chris


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_it builds character Chris

With $0.53? Character sure is cheap these days.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

going out into the cold to get that $0.53, thats what gives your character, the $0.53 goes towards cool stuff that you buy to show off your new found character


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_








i found this in the trophy i'm rebuilding. 

_Modified by mr lee at 5:11 PM 2-6-2009_

Since it hasn't been claimed yet, can I have the Pic of Destiny? Cincy delivery preferred.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_going out into the cold to get that $0.53, thats what gives your character, the $0.53 goes towards cool stuff that you buy to show off your new found character

So he's saving up to buy a life?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_
Since it hasn't been claimed yet, can I have the Pic of Destiny? Cincy delivery preferred.









gladly


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
gladly










Now I HAVE to make it!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

I see how well my serious trade offer was received
Ill throw a soggy pizza box and a used sneaker into the mix for your truck, deal?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_I see how well my serious trade offer was received
Ill throw a soggy pizza box and a used sneaker into the mix for your truck, deal?

you pick it up this weekend and i'll make you a KILLER deal on it.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
you pick it up this weekend and i'll make you a KILLER deal on it.









It's a trap. You give him your pizza box and used shoe and you end up dead in the back of the caddy. I've seen that movie before.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
It's a trap. You give him your pizza box and used shoe and you end up dead in the back of the caddy. I've seen that movie before.









I'm watching it right now. It's called 'Shreik If you know what I did last friday the 13th'


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

Ill buy you a soda pop and a roller dog if you deliver it


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_Ill buy you a soda pop and a roller dog if you deliver it

+ $1500


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
I'm watching it right now. It's called 'Shreik If you know what I did last friday the 13th'

I saw the original version that they copied off of to make that one. It was called "I know what you did at 9:32pm November 24, 1972 next to the dumpsters behind the roller rink" Too bad it's theatrical release was so limited, I think it had a chance at box office success.


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

*FV-QR*

does anyone have any tips as far as gettin the oil cooler back on the oil filter flange? ive been fighting with this for like an hour now... i donno why its being a pain...
someone elses pic....








ya know... for that scirocco content...


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I know someone's going to say "The Timob" but who charges a dollar and 69 cents????


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
+ $1500

take 1500 pesos?


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *atx-g60* »_does anyone have any tips as far as gettin the oil cooler back on the oil filter flange? ive been fighting with this for like an hour now... i donno why its being a pain...
someone elses pic....








ya know... for that scirocco content...










I remember replacing the o-ring above the cooler on Red. IIRC, you just put it up there and thread the big bolt into it until it's tight.








Or do you mean "how do you put the oil filter flange back on the block?"
In that case, I would think, 3 bolts to put the flange on and then bolt the cooler back onto the flange.


_Modified by smithma7 at 10:30 PM 2-6-2009_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_I know someone's going to say "The Timob" but who charges a dollar and 69 cents????

You'd be surprised.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_I know someone's going to say "The Timob" but who charges a dollar and 69 cents????



_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
You'd be surprised.


What the hell am I talkin' 'bout???? I'm driving 400 miles for a used pic!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I took this pic for Nataku.








Note the sign on the glass too!


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_
I remember replacing the o-ring above the cooler on Red. IIRC, you just put it up there and thread the big bolt into it until it's tight.









Or do you mean "how do you put the oil filter flange back on the block?"
In that case, I would think, 3 bolts to put the flange on and then bolt the cooler back onto the flange.

_Modified by smithma7 at 10:30 PM 2-6-2009_


hmmm... i put the big ol bold on 1st.... maybe that's my issue.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

better flying monkeys thank flying monkey poo


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

poo


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

boo?


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

*FV-QR*

hoo?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

moo?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_I know someone's going to say "The Timob" but who charges a dollar and 69 cents????

I do. I don't carry cash, nor coins.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_I took this pic for Nataku.








Note the sign on the glass too!

SWEET! I must go here to tell them that I endorse their business. Flying monkeys and pastries - two awesome things in one place!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
I do. I don't carry cash, nor coins.

















I do all of the above. The coins go in a jar (well, now an old blank cd cover (big plastic jar!)) at the end of the day. In the last 2 months, I've put close to $150 in it. Go figure!


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *atx-g60* »_

hmmm... i put the big ol bold on 1st.... maybe that's my issue.


Could be... as I don't remember bolds holding for ****.








Sorry for all the posts... beer good, eh?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_I do. I don't carry cash, nor coins.
















coin?
coin coin?


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_
Could be... as I don't remember bolds holding for ****.








Sorry for all the posts... beer good, eh?

like this?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

that rocks


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
coin?
coin coin?










Mmmmmm.....


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

never heard of that


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Cathy, the Timob and I were discussing your daughter (the one in the picture wearing the German-girl dress??) The timob has required that I say something.
She's freaking HOT. And I'M A GIRL!!! (and I'm not a lesbian!!)


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Cathy, the Timob and I were discussing your daughter (the one in the picture wearing the German-girl dress??) The timob has required that I say something.
She's freaking HOT. And I'M A GIRL!!! (and I'm not a lesbian!!)

No way! Next thing you know you'll tell us that water is wet, and that the pope is Catholic.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
No way! Next thing you know you'll tell us that water is wet, and that the pope is Catholic.

















Hey. I'm a woman. Women don't tell other women that their daughters are hot. I'm going out on a limb and saying what every man here is afraid to say, lest Cathy BEAT THEM DOWN.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_







Hey. I'm a woman. Women don't tell other women that their daughters are hot. I'm going out on a limb and saying what every man here is afraid to say, lest Cathy BEAT THEM DOWN.








And we appreciate your effort greatly, my dear.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Okay so the search server is down, and I can't find the "What are you going to do with your tax returns?" thread, so uh...how much is everyone here getting back? From all my returns...I should be getting back approximately $1867.00





















I am a happy camper.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^ I'm getting $10 back at most. With my luck I'll owe $1867....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Cathy, the Timob and I were discussing your daughter (the one in the picture wearing the German-girl dress??) The timob has required that I say something.
She's freaking HOT. And I'M A GIRL!!! (and I'm not a lesbian!!)

Of course she is hot. She is just like her mother and we are hot chicks!! AND she's smart too.







And her child, Pherez, is above average too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Here she is studying Native issues:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

I don't know Cathy, that kid must take after it's father, it looks nothing like you or your daughter, and if I remember your husband isn't nearly that hairy.
Oh and Goodmorning.


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

*FV-QR*

good morning. time to get the rocco in order for the week.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Okay so the search server is down, and I can't find the "What are you going to do with your tax returns?" thread, so uh...how much is everyone here getting back? From all my returns...I should be getting back approximately $1867.00





















I am a happy camper.

You do not even WANT to know what I'm getting back. Let's just say that I could offer it to most of you in trade for your Rocco, and it would take less than a nanosecond of consideration for you to to decide to ditch that ****** backed German pain in the ass. (And NO the offer does not stand, I do NOT have room for another one) Yeah, seems I have a lot of "educaton expenses" this year! Of course I will just pour that return back into more "education." http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







(Or maybe pay down some of the debt I incurred getting that "education"







)
And on another happy note, I just got back $150- cash for a pair of brake cores I kept forgetting to return! Should be enough for a road trip south maybe! Ahem, Daun, white courtesy phone please...


----------



## CALAWAYMK2 (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Since it is above freezing, I thought that i'd give him his monthly winter idle session today.








Peeyou!!!! Stinky


_Modified by CALAWAYMK2 at 9:36 AM 2-7-2009_


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CALAWAYMK2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CALAWAYMK2* »_Since it is above freezing, I thought that i'd give him his monthly winter idle session today.








Peeyou!!!! Stinky

_Modified by CALAWAYMK2 at 9:36 AM 2-7-2009_

Watch out for the CO2! It stops body functions at extremely high levels


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

good weekend peoples. I am thinking about selling the Audi now that the major issues are taken care of, and a large chunk of that money will go into a savings account as gas money for cincy


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

Thats funny I'm selling my audi today hopefully, but only cuz I bought an better one so this old 90 has to go. I love avants


----------



## Studubbin (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*

Happy Samstag everyone! We got 17 new pledges last night!







It's going to be a fun semester, I can feel it.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

Ok, some commentary on the above. 
Exhibit A, the photograph in question:









_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Cathy, the Timob and I were discussing your daughter (the one in the picture wearing the German-girl dress??) The timob has required that I say something.
She's freaking HOT. And I'M A GIRL!!! (and I'm not a lesbian!!)


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_







Hey. I'm a woman. Women don't tell other women that their daughters are hot. I'm going out on a limb and saying what every man here is afraid to say, lest Cathy BEAT THEM DOWN.









I disagree with your comment, madam. 
May I introduce Exhibit B:

_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe on page 86* »_
See, you thought there was only ONE reason why Cathy is the Minister of Hot Chicks. This proves there are TWO!
1. She is a Hot Chick. (already established)
2. She is a maker of Hot Chicks (duly proven)
Case closed. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for Hot Chicks!

So, I was proud to make my assertion, and without fear of retribution from Cathy, especially considering I was paying her a compliment as well.
So, no fear here!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*









Cincy?


_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 2:25 PM 2-7-2009_


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

After some real careful consideration and thought, I have descided I am not going to this. Maybe next year. Hope to meet some of you all some day. Hope its a good time everyone.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*

Boy people are dropping earlier this year.....booo


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Neptuno)*

I haven't dropped yet, but I'm having to keep a tight reign on my spending. the Limerick trip should free up some cash, if I go onsite I get OT, and with 10 days at 14 hr days, that's some serious OT.
Well I just spent the last 3 hrs fixing the door on my truck, the bushings in the lower hinge were shot, I had to drill and ream the bottom one out, now I get to fix the interior door pull/arm rest, but first I need breakfast.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Well, I took down my pool table tiffany lamp (needs rewiring), and silly me, I forgot how freaking heavy it was and got it half way down before I realized I couldn't get it all the way down. 18lbs when I weighed it. I made it in 1990-1991. I am OLD. Then I dug into the never ending thrill of litter boxes. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif IT's been a fun day so far. Luckily the next event is a Lutheran Church sausage and sauerkraut dinner. Yum yum yum yum yum. And yes, there will be PIE! 
BUT!! Cincy content!!!!!!!!: Here's the deal, I'm mentioning this in a bunch of places so you guys/gals don't miss it. I want to have a carnage award this year. Rules are that the part has to fit in a beer case, and be really f'd up. Busted/melted/bent/tweaked/whatever. And a note explaining how it got like that. It should be off a Scirocco or Scirocco related. I'll put some ballots out so people can just cast a vote for the best entry. I'll bring my dead first gearset and a dead piston from my 8V, for example. They're about the best I've got handy, but I'm sure you folks have killed some stuff off in flamboyant fashion, so let's see it! Should be interesting and educational, no?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

found this today


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

What about real carnage?


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

I know where that mess came from.....


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
BUT!! Cincy content!!!!!!!!: Here's the deal, I'm mentioning this in a bunch of places so you guys/gals don't miss it. I want to have a carnage award this year. Rules are that the part has to fit in a beer case, and be really f'd up. Busted/melted/bent/tweaked/whatever. And a note explaining how it got like that. It should be off a Scirocco or Scirocco related. : 

Does the little O ring I had to replace count?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_
Does the little O ring I had to replace count?

If there's a good story to go with it, yes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif If not, make up a good story about the sad little O ring and its failed quest for world domination. Who knows, it may even win if the writing is creative http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It's part wreckage, part folklore; at least that's how I envision it going down. A mudane spark plug with a good cartoon to illustrate its demise may end up winning. Have at it, I say! Do it up while the weather's still blech.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
If there's a good story to go with it, yes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif If not, make up a good story about the sad little O ring and its failed quest for world domination. Who knows, it may even win if the writing is creative http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It's part wreckage, part folklore; at least that's how I envision it going down. A mudane spark plug with a good cartoon to illustrate its demise may end up winning. Have at it, I say! Do it up while the weather's still blech.

btw, anne really wants to help with the awards this year. We're bringing the actual "Lays Bag-o-chips" bag with us, signed & dated, ready to pass on to this years culprit.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

pulled out the rocco today for an interior cleaning and test fitting of some new parts. i took some photos and wanted to whore... i mean, share!








if you look close, i managed to get all 5 current vehicles in one shot (cabby is in the garage)








bolster comparison







can't wait! my ass is going to be happy. 















think they are gonna look alright








dusty!
























can't wait for spring to roll around http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by mr lee at 3:49 PM 2-7-2009_


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

Whoa! That's a tight fit in there! ^^^
_(waiting for "that's what she said" response shortly followed by a







)_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Whoa! That's a tight fit in there! ^^^

naa... plenty of room.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

mr lee....your filter is growing hair, have you considered laser treatment?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ahhh, got to take the Caddy out for a drive today, went and bought a 3-day trip permit for it. I <3 diesel


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Well I got the door fix, it closes so nicely for once, now I'm sore and achy and I need to bleed brakes tomorrow.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
btw, anne really wants to help with the awards this year. We're bringing the actual "Lays Bag-o-chips" bag with us, signed & dated, ready to pass on to this years culprit.









Awesome awesome!!! Tell her to IM me and we can cook up ****!! Excellent!!


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Whoa! That's a tight fit in there! ^^^
_(waiting for "that's what she said" response shortly followed by a







)_










that's what she said


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

(no, it's not a DOING IT WRONG parking job!)








I suck at drawing lately!


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
I suck at drawing lately!









Better than I can draw at least http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Timbo, you got a job running credit card transactions for less than $2.00?


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_I suck at drawing lately!
Um, what's the story with this, anyway? Do you not get grief for not actually signing those things? Indulge an old noob...

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Um, what's the story with this, anyway? Do you not get grief for not actually signing those things? Indulge an old noob...


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










It only becomes a problem if you dispute the charges and say that you never signed it.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

Well, for one thing, I'm the cashier, and another thing, the card I'm using for this is a visa gift card. Signing for a gift card is stupid!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Well, for one thing, I'm the cashier, and another thing, the card I'm using for this is a visa gift card. Signing for a gift card is stupid!









Yeah, no way to verify...and drawing a Scirocco is better than a smiley face


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Well, for one thing, I'm the cashier, and another thing, the card I'm using for this is a visa gift card. Signing for a gift card is stupid!








An excellent point!
OK, firevortex is pretty cool and all, but I *hate* that the quote button is in a different place once the modified 'reply mode' window overlays the old one. I always go to hit quote and end up hitting some help button thing...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

We have a regular that comes in buying building materials that occasionaly has fun with signing the slip. We first noticed it when one of the slips in the till was signed :Long Dong Silver."


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Goodmorning, looks like everyone's sleeping in today, personally I'm waiting for it to get warmer out before I climb back under the truck.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Damn, that was a while between posts. You guys are slacking! Well, good morning and I'm off to removed the heads from the plowtruck so I install new headgaskets. Then if there's time, the snowmobile is stuck out in the woods. Maybe I'll get it free before spring.....


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

All I need to do is bleed the brakes, so goodluck today.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

I fixed my hood release yesterday!
Apparently the broken one in there was not OEM. No part numbers anywhere on the strange style handle. The new part works PERFECT. the old one never worked right - the cable was way to stretchy!
I fixed my corroded battery cable too. The problem was that occasionally I'd turn the key, and everything would just loose power. I had to open the hood, and touch the positive battery cable, then everything would work again. After the Denver dunk (driving my car through a flooded Cherry Creek) the positive battery cable started getting funky corrosion in the terminal. I cut the cable, stripped it and re-attached it to the terminal. No more wacky starting issues!
I removed my loud air-horn and went back to the stock electric horns. The air horn takes about 15 seconds of pushing the button to start honking ever since that watery incident. Stupid airhorn! Should work underwater, I say!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Dead space


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yo


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

You've got some random gif's Marc


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I'm enjoying the gifs. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_











AWWW!! Way cute!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
I fixed my corroded battery cable too. The problem was that occasionally I'd turn the key, and everything would just loose power. I had to open the hood, and touch the positive battery cable, then everything would work again. After the Denver dunk (driving my car through a flooded Cherry Creek) the positive battery cable started getting funky corrosion in the terminal. I cut the cable, stripped it and re-attached it to the terminal. No more wacky starting issues!

My Jeep did that for a while. I cleaned the corrosion off with a wire brush, dumped some coke on it (soda, not cocaine) to neutralize any remaining corrosion, and sprayed on some battery terminal protector from work.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_

AWWW!! Way cute!

I knew you were going to say that.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

So...I figured some stuff out...and I MIGHT be able to come this year to Cincy!! It all depends on if I have my clinic on Fridays. If not-- I'll be at Cincy!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

You must come to Cincy. No real and true princess would miss it.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Goodmorning, looks like everyone's sleeping in today, personally I'm waiting for it to get warmer out before I climb back under the truck.

Well it already *was* warmer here today, so managed to thaw out a certain red machine.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_You must come to Cincy. No real and true princess would miss it.

^^
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Can I say very low flyby?



















_Modified by wheeltowheel at 8:55 PM 2-8-2009_


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Can a say very low flyby?

















Looks like a taildragger with two wheels on the tail! Glad you got her up into the air, she's too pretty to sit on the ground that's for sure!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

At least someone was able to have fun outside.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yup, I just spent my day inside. Made some good pot-roast for dinner tho


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I was at work all day. Busiest day I've ever seen there. It was relentless.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Yesterday: Taking ACT for college 8:00-1:00, then homework from 2:00-5:00
Today: Running church services from 7:30-1:00. Homework from 2:00 to now (9:33)







I hate life


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_yup, I just spent my day inside. Made some good pot-roast for dinner tho

Me too, and me too! And some housecleaning, yay.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*FV-QR*

talking heads rule!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

??


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

TheTimob is in your computer, postin' from your usernamez!
Anyway, Raul and I just got back from a Wal-Mart SUPERCENTER that we never knew existed. 
Since I moved here in 2005, I didn't ever go to a wal-mart because It was just a tiny wal-mart in a BAD neighborhood. 
Then I come to discover that there's a huge one right behind Lowes here. Never knew it was there. So close to home. It was like a strange world. Memories from childhood come back! IT'S WALMART! YAY! I was stoked.
We stayed for an hour.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_talking heads rule!

"I got some groceries.... some peanut butter... to last a couple of days"


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (raulito)*

Wal-Mart sucks. Talking Heads rule.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Can I say very low flyby?


















Ya know the funny part? I took this picture. (Someone *else* wanted to go fly, and since I'd already flown it about two hours... I tossed him the keys so I could take pics.)


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Daun, you should clean your camera sensor
of course, that's the pot calling the kettle a racial slur


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Yesterday: Taking ACT for college 8:00-1:00, then homework from 2:00-5:00
Today: Running church services from 7:30-1:00. Homework from 2:00 to now (9:33)







I hate life

Patience my friend....patience....
Soon you can be like me. No school and unemployed. All the time in the world to sleep and wander about. It's like being retired, except with less money and you have more energy.
















_Quote, originally posted by *raulito* »_TheTimob is in your computer, postin' from your usernamez!
Anyway, Raul and I just got back from a Wal-Mart SUPERCENTER that we never knew existed. 
Since I moved here in 2005, I didn't ever go to a wal-mart because It was just a tiny wal-mart in a BAD neighborhood. 
Then I come to discover that there's a huge one right behind Lowes here. Never knew it was there. So close to home. It was like a strange world. Memories from childhood come back! IT'S WALMART! YAY! I was stoked.
We stayed for an hour.









But........but.........I thought were were on the same team here.....remember? Walmart = Evil Made-in-China cheapness that ruins small-family businesses? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

You know what this thread needs more of? Cowbell.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4royOLtvmQ


_Modified by Konomi at 9:25 PM 2-8-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I got a fever baby, and the only prescription, is more cowbell!


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Still trying to convince Amy to have the baby at Cincy, or hold him in so I can go... time will tell.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_At least someone was able to have fun outside.

Seriously... here's a picture of my view from the past week. Look at those ugly black clouds


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

Yay for Marc owning a page!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

LOOK WHAT REGION MY AUTOPARTS STORE IZ IN!









Muahahahahah!








The princess must have her soda!http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

UPS FRANKLIN PARK,
IL, US 02/09/2009 6:57 A.M. OUT FOR DELIVERY 
UH OH... BBS RS anyone?
Oh waiiiiit... how about the second set?!?!?
Feb 6, 2009 3:08 AM In transit, PORTLAND, OR
stay tuneeeeed!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*

One word comes to mind: envy

_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Seriously... here's a picture of my view from the past week. Look at those ugly black clouds


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Neptuno)*

I'm sure you all have been wondering where I have been.... well... I went to London this weekend with my sister and again... no Scirocco sighting however I did find this Sports Bar... 















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Studubbin (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*

Happy Monday Everyone! Off to math lab...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Yay for Marc owning a page!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ugh, yup, it's Monday


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Studubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Studubbin* »_Happy Monday Everyone! Off to math lab...









Ooooh fun. Or not.
Me? Working 'til 1:00, and then Van wants to fly to lunch in Columbus.


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

*FV-QR*

dag, my return isn't gonna be enough to get a suspension and wheels for the rocco.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

start saving pennies, or work a corner. Whichever you prefer.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

joor back seat, it disappeared...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_joor back seat, it disappeared...

ja, i had to replace da seat belts... which required removal of rear door cards.
only broke 2 clips in the process.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

its like a magician revealing his trick
so much less exciting than it looked when you didnt know


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

























dunno who it is, someone up in Seattle


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

that sucks.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

x2


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Neptuno)*

Good early afternoon everyone.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

holy raptor jesus! Sharepoint Server is expensive!!!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yay, almost lunch time


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

wow, people must have important things to do today, 2 hours and no posts


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Was gonna do my back brakes only to find my left caliper frozen solid! Damn! So I bring it into the shop. They break a tool trying to get the damn caliper off. Then the rusted brake line broke.








What was supposed to cost ~$100 for pads and rotors is gonna cost about $400 with pads, rotors,caliper, brake line and shop labor.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_I'm sure you all have been wondering where I have been.... well... I went to London this weekend with my sister and again... no Scirocco sighting however I did find this Sports Bar... 















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









AWESOME
Keep us posed


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Was gonna do my back brakes only to find my left caliper frozen solid! Damn! So I bring it into the shop. They break a tool trying to get the damn caliper off. Then the rusted brake line broke.








What was supposed to cost ~$100 for pads and rotors is gonna cost about $400 with pads, rotors,caliper, brake line and shop labor.









Only if you don't bust a bunch of bleeder screws bleeding the system.







Wait, that might only be for Cabbies. That one is likely cooking up evil over the winter too, now that I think of it. At least she's in the isolation ward, it'd be just dumb to let all four A1s chat the winter away. Plotting co-ordinated failure modes. I know enough to split them up. Like a bad class.


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Didn't want to start a new thread for one pic, so here ya go. We got snow this morning!!!








Only happens once or twice a year. Snow levels must have dropped to ~3000ft, mostly gone by noon. As i write this it's been hailing for the past 15 minutes along with buckets of rain.
You may now return to your usual(ly) entertaining banter


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Only if you don't bust a bunch of bleeder screws bleeding the system.







Wait, that might only be for Cabbies. That one is likely cooking up evil over the winter too, now that I think of it. At least she's in the isolation ward, it'd be just dumb to let all four A1s chat the winter away. Plotting co-ordinated failure modes. I know enough to split them up. Like a bad class.









This is for the Golf








The roc's brakes are fine.......for now...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_holy raptor jesus! Sharepoint Server is expensive!!!

Again, I say! Less Microsoft talk, MOAR CINCY!
























YAY!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

talk of microsoft is what makes me money so I can come to Cincy, so nyahh!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Again, I say! Less Microsoft talk, MOAR CINCY!









YAY!

Darn right Joe. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I think we should wear *plaid* on Saturday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (raulito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raulito* »_
Since I moved here in 2005, I didn't ever go to a wal-mart because It was just a tiny wal-mart in a BAD neighborhood. 
Then I come to discover that there's a huge one right behind Lowes here. Never knew it was there. So close to home. It was like a strange world. Memories from childhood come back! IT'S WALMART! YAY! I was stoked.
We stayed for an hour.









This I can relate to. In Michigan Wal Mart by our house was worthless. I hated to go there. Now that we are back in Ohio we have WalMart everywhere and it makes me smile.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_talk of microsoft is what makes me money so I can come to Cincy, so nyahh!!









From personal experience, dealing with Microsoft is like getting a diesel fuel enema, _they_ keep telling you it's good for you, but you feel worse after your done instead of better.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Darn right Joe. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I think we should wear *plaid* on Saturday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Heck yes!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Since when did this thread have anything to do with Cincy, or Sciroccos for that matter??








But I will post this nice picture of the German Flag!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

This sort of goes along with Timob's credit card signatures.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Uh....doesn't iroczgirl have a orange mk1??? That's what my memory is tellin me...hope it wasn't her that got in that accident!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Uh....doesn't iroczgirl have a orange mk1??? That's what my memory is tellin me...hope it wasn't her that got in that accident!

Her Mk1 is yellow, and the car pictured is a red Mk2. So I don't think that's her.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I just got back from a German food store!!
Ah, but it is not a store for German food, it is a food store owned by the Germans!








Home of cheap food, I like to think of it as an Ikea of supermarkets! It's Aldi - ALbrecht DIscount. Aldi is famous for it's horribly low-budget commercials featuring weird people singing about how you have to put a quarter in to get a cart, but ya get it back if you return said cart.
I now have "Sweet Valley Cola" and "Cheese Club Shells and Cheese" and other such strangely named products. Theses are generics of generics. Fortunately, I don't really care about the differences, because it's SOOO much less expensive than real food.








Not my Aldi:


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Her Mk1 is yellow, and the car pictured is a red Mk2. So I don't think that's her.

Oops...well my heart was in the right place!!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_This sort of goes along with Timob's credit card signatures.









Now THAT is an awesome story!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
Oops...well my heart was in the right place!!!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_But I will post this nice picture of the German Flag!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_








YAY!


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I think we should wear *plaid* on Saturday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif











_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Heck yes!

Shirt.








underwear








hat








or for the girls.
skirt








or socks









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 8:25 PM 2-9-2009_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

argyle > plaid


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I can't wear my skirt? *walks away disappointed*


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

I was waiting for that ^


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Josh, who smashed up their red mk2 on 520 this morning/last night?


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

Not sure, I saw something about that on the news but didn't know it was a mk2


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Didn't see that, it looks like my cousins old car







I knew he should have kept it.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

gah!!!!! can't get CRM to send outgoing emails properly!!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_I can't wear my skirt? *walks away disappointed*

You sure as hell CAN! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

that'd be the day when hell freezes over


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_argyle > plaid

argyle FTMFW
argyle content:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_that'd be the day when hell freezes over


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_that'd be the day when hell freezes over

It has, several times. Here check it out.
http://www.globalindex.com/comindex/mi/hell.shtml


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well, if Hell is freezing over the first weekend of June, you'll see me in a skirt


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
argyle FTMFW


GO team plaid!









































__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

How come Bobby Knight isn't hurling a chair in that picture?


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_How come Bobby Knight isn't hurling a chair in that picture?

The mysterious powers of the plaid


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_How come Bobby Knight isn't talking to a VW Beetle in that picture?


----------



## Studubbin (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

It's going to be almost 60 degrees(F) in Morgantown, WV on Tuesday and it may even hit 70 degrees(F)on Wednesday!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Studubbin)*

guess what I found underneath the wife's cabby? 
hint: 4k08024


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

LOL!!
http://wilfers.nl/item/2168


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_guess what I found underneath the wife's cabby? 
hint: 4k08024


Is the Cabby an 84 perchance?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_LOL!!
http://wilfers.nl/item/2168

hahahah
seductive dad made that video


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Is the Cabby an 84 perchance?









this is in a 1987 Cabriolet


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_guess what I found underneath the wife's cabby? 
hint: 4k08024


4k = 2H
Where iz mah prize?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
4k = 2H
Where iz mah prize?










you get no prize
2H 5th - .91
4K 5th - .89
and a 2h has 100mm shaft 









source


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
you get no prize
2H 5th - .91
4K 5th - .89
and a 2h has 100mm shaft 









source

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif boo
2H has 90mm shafts. That is what my black car has.








I want mah prize dammit


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_guess what I found underneath the wife's cabby? 
hint: 4k08024


A transmission


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
A transmission























was it attached to an...an...an...engine also?!?!?!?
the horror


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
A transmission























it was glorious


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
it was glorious 

ironically, not how she remembers it


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
ironically, not how she remembers it

sky rockets in flight....


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Damn, that's such a good straight line, and I got nuthin'








Well, nothin' but botspot... Hey, what can I say, I like it on bottom...


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Whoa, accidental own


















_Modified by wheeltowheel at 6:56 AM 2-10-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
it was glorious 

A glorious retrofit from an 84 actually. Or am I not reading that "born on" date correctly? Mmmm, 4K. Or should I say, my ears are bleeding STILL, and mine's been OUT of the green car for over a year. The gears are back in the silver one tho, so it didn't get much of a rest.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Good morning all.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Damn, that's such a good straight line, and I got nuthin'









Awwww.
Speaking of great set-up lines....

_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Hey, what can I say, I like it on bottom...


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Billy Mays presents the Gopher (dubbed)


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

I would be down with a plaid shirt!

_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

Shirt.








underwear








hat








or for the girls.
skirt








or socks









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 8:25 PM 2-9-2009_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Neptuno)*

Goodmorning.


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

*FV-QR*

indeed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

a little snow on the ground here this morning


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_talk of microsoft is what makes me money so I can come to Cincy, so nyahh!!









Don't you talk enough about Microsoft at work? Sheesh!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Sciroccomann (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

More Billy Mays and a Scirocco owners favorite goo.. 
http://break.com/index/alterna....html 
(sorry if it's a repost, I can't keep up with this thread...)


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

I've been known to wear plaid.








In addition to tweed, of course.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^ Gotta love tweed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Herringbone ftw!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hmmm... *does some math*
assuming the Scirocco gets 30mpg @ highway speeds, and Cincy is 2400 miles away, I will consume 80 gallons of fuel driving *to* Cincy. If I figure that fuel will be high, let's assume $2.75, I will need $220 per leg, barring any side-trips (which I plan on having a few of on the return trip), it would be safe to assume I need $500 just for fuel. I should be able to sell the Audi for $1000. That will leave me money to get a new exhaust on the Scirocco, and get the alignment done (properly). Leaving me enough money to put in a savings account for Cincy Fuel.


----------



## Studubbin (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Just walked to Kroger to pick up some necessities in the rain.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Studubbin)*

We're a chatty bunch today, aren't we.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

i'm sick.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_i'm sick. 

in the head?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
in the head?

in the leg


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Studubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Studubbin* »_Just walked to Kroger to pick up some necessities in the rain.









Beer & condoms?


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Beer & condoms?


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*

It was nice today. Got the Scirocco running for the first time in months. This took a trip to the gas station, and a long start process. Got to drive around the parking lot little bit. I miss my car.
I got back in the BMW to put her in the garage and I was lost. It's amazing what only a few minutes with a clutch and completely special car will do to someone.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_i'm sick. mentally.

Tell us something we _don't_ know, will ya?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

It was over 50° today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Going to be 62° tomorrow.








I'll start up the Scirocco tomorrow to let it run for a little while, keep the battery charged up, etc. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

best to not just let it idle, won't charge the battery very well


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_best to not just let it idle, won't charge the battery very well

I know, but I can't do much else, still salt everywhere and it's blocked in the driveway.








I'd just unhook the battery while it's sitting, but somebody stuck a probe (from a voltmeter or something) in between the battery cable and the negative terminal, which deformed the lead so it's a pita to take on and off. It ripped a hole in the terminal of the battery that was in there.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

http://www.harborfreight.com/c...42292


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I'll say the same thing I always do. Always check the owners manual before using battery chargers. Indiscriminate use of a battery charger on my 914 burned up two ECUs. I'm sure others have used chargers with no problem, but just double-check, OK?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_i'm sick. 

Me too...hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Studubbin (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Beer & condoms?

More or less hah!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Studubbin)*

Hey guys! Awful quiet in here....so who's gonna have a project on the go that will take too long??? Hmmm, hmmm??? You know who you are...
I hear that I have some parts in Ohio, so I guess I'll head toward Mecca on the weekend. Here's hoping the weather holds.









The remainder of this week will be about waiting. I should have kids working drills in my class today at least (making pinhole cameras). Sounds like by fall I may actually be IN the tech department. May as well add that to the four other departments I'm in.







(science/math/spec ed/art) Yeah, seriously four (plus a Creative Arts department at the college level?). We decided at FFC that this was the single identifying character trait shared by Scirocco owners, this multiple personality disorder deal with disciplines. How many of you does this apply to? The "creative geek" I guess....
Anyway...my Sciroccos are still sleeping, though I could actually stand working out there right now. No time tho...soon...very soon....


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I am determined to drive my Scirocco more than twice this year.







I'm actually determined to drive it all summer!! 
That is, if SOMEONE *glares at Timbo* who BROKE my speedometer comes back and FIXES it!!
Also, if I do have a certain someone *another glare* fix the speedometer...I think I'll be coming to Cincy!!!!! I have to finish registering for Summer classes today...then I'll let ya'll know! I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
That is, if SOMEONE *glares at Timbo* who BROKE my speedometer comes back and FIXES it!!


WHAAAATT?? The one you gave to me to install was broken! 


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Also, if I do have a certain someone *another glare* fix the speedometer...I think I'll be coming to Cincy!!! 

Whatever!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_We decided at FFC that this was the single identifying character trait shared by Scirocco owners, this multiple personality disorder deal with disciplines. How many of you does this apply to? The "creative geek" I guess....


for the record: History Major, Pre-Law (normal), Computer Science Minor, and Studio Art Minor
all goes together like oil and water


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

own


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_That is, if SOMEONE *glares at Timbo* who BROKE my speedometer comes back and FIXES it!!
Bah, speedometers are for wimps. You have a tach, what more do you need?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_I hear that I have some parts in Ohio, so I guess I'll head toward Mecca on the weekend. Here's hoping the weather holds.










So anyone for a quiet little get-together on Sunday afternoon here in Dayton Ohio? Might as well make it a proper party.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

'marnin people


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

keep it down over there


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

So if I am able to come to Cincy, I want to drive Glenn. Brian on the other hand thinks it won't make it and is making excuses, like "What if it rains?"







Uhm...I think that's a risk EVERYONE going to Cincy takes....


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i thought it always rained there... kinda like Washington..


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

what is wrong with rain?
car gets dirty, wash car with water (my god, same thing rain is made of), repeat


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

That's what I'm sayin!! God forbid I actually have a car and I DRIVE it! *gasp* Who does THAT?!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

not you, apparently


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_what is wrong with rain?
car gets dirty, wash car with water (my god, same thing rain is made of), repeat

boy is you messed up in the head?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
boy is you messed up in the head?

extremely


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

Goodmorning.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
boy is you messed up in the head?

Sorry mr. lee, most of us have Scirocco's equipped with windshield wipers.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Sorry mr. lee, most of us have Scirocco's equipped with windshield wipers.

then most of you are doing it wrong.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_I am determined to drive my Scirocco more than twice this year.







I'm actually determined to drive it all summer!! 
That is, if SOMEONE *glares at Timbo* who BROKE my speedometer comes back and FIXES it!!
Also, if I do have a certain someone *another glare* fix the speedometer...I think I'll be coming to Cincy!!!!! I have to finish registering for Summer classes today...then I'll let ya'll know! I'm keeping my fingers crossed!

You had _better_ be there. Bring cookies.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_So if I am able to come to Cincy, I want to drive Glenn. Brian on the other hand thinks it won't make it and is making excuses, like "What if it rains?"







Uhm...I think that's a risk EVERYONE going to Cincy takes....









You have until the end of May to get it ready for the trip.
As far as rain is concerned, talk to sciroccojim. He's very paranoid about driving his Sciroccos in rain (







). Even he drove to Cincy in his Scirocco last year. It rained. He still didn't regret driving it. Glenn will be just fine. On Saturday morning at Cincy a lot of us go to the local car wash and clean up anyway. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
boy is you messed up in the head?

Did you really have to ask?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ugh, what a morning


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Good Afternoon Everybody!

_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
You have until the end of May to get it ready for the trip.


116 days until Cincy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*

GUESS WHAT?!!!!! I'M GOING TO CINCY!!!! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_GUESS WHAT?!!!!! I'M GOING TO CINCY!!!! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!






























Awesome, now don't forget bring your Scirocco and some cookies






















Looking forward to to seeing you and Glenn at Cincy


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Countdown to Cincy!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Hmmm.... where is that Canadian bloke who usually puts up a Cincy countdown timer on here....???


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

who's camping this year? Might be a good idea to set this up early. I know $$ is tight this year and camping seems to be the cheaper of the 2 options.
thoughts? ideas?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'm down for camping


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

I'm going to cut this one off before she gets a chance to
Princess_Pink does not camp


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Studubbin)*

Quote, originally posted by vwdaun » 
Beer & condoms?



_Quote, originally posted by *Studubbin* »_
More or less hah! 

LOL! Play safe.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_I'm going to cut this one off before she gets a chance to
Princess_Pink does not camp


that is unfortunate


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_I'm going to cut this one off before she gets a chance to
Princess_Pink does not camp

All princesses should appreciate nature and the backwoods by camping out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

anne is camping! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_anne is camping! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Are you guys serious.......cause I am one of the regular camping types


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
Are you guys serious.......cause I am one of the regular camping types

we're just trying to think of ways to save $$ this year. Camping seems a lot more affordable than the hotel. 
is there a bon fire?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

I'll be at the hotel with the thermostat set at 65 degrees


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*

_wn










_Modified by mr lee at 3:14 PM 2-11-2009_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
we're just trying to think of ways to save $$ this year. Camping seems a lot more affordable than the hotel. 
is there a bon fire? 

I am damned tempted to camp just dude to the cost issue... However, tradition dictates that I must stay in da hotel!







HOTEL AFTERPARTY FTW!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

I have decided to make this post in the color of white. Much like my Scirocco. You can hardly see it!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_I have decided to make this post in the color of white. Much like my Scirocco. You can hardly see it!









camping bonfire > hotel parking lot part


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

Hotel roaches > backwood bugs


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_I'm going to cut this one off before she gets a chance to
Princess_Pink does not camp

Princess_Pink MOST CERTAINLY DOES NOT CAMP... I will be jet lagged and sleepy(not any different than usual... but when you add the jet lag...) and will require a good amount of naps to get back to the normal time and such..... 
Camping= http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

I just need an excuse to break out my new (but old) North Face geodesic dome tent!


















_Modified by Nataku at 3:39 PM 2-11-2009_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »__wn

are we singing bingo?


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_I'll be at the hotel with the thermostat set at 65 degrees

I second that.... Fraser will third that as well...


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
are we singing bingo?

You think you are so clever....







I started for the UCD womens rugby team this evening... I have come to the conclusion that I am terribly out of shape.... and have also made note not to wear my Scirocco hoodie to practices as I do not want it to get muddy and gross..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_I am determined to drive my Scirocco more than twice this year.







I'm actually determined to drive it all summer!! 
That is, if SOMEONE *glares at Timbo* who BROKE my speedometer comes back and FIXES it!!
Also, if I do have a certain someone *another glare* fix the speedometer...I think I'll be coming to Cincy!!!!! I have to finish registering for Summer classes today...then I'll let ya'll know! I'm keeping my fingers crossed!

OMG. Get the TIMOB the hell away from your car. NOW!!!! I had a guy break MY speedometer (oddly on my green MkI, sound familiar???) and you do NOT want to know where THAT went. 
First, he'll suggest THIS. Tell me now that he hasn't already and I will call you a dirty liar.
This:
















And this:
















Which goes with THIS:
















Then, there was THIS. Yeah. Run like hell....








(Seriously, I remember Drew and I flying down the road on a test drive when the speedo cable went SPROING....we just laughed and kept grinning. Sometimes you just have fun in these cars, you know?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )
Seriously, riun while you can, he'll break your kneecaps, then what will you do? Slither????


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Megasquirt will fix your speedometer problems!!
In fact, a member of this forum is colluding with me to install Megasquirt before Cincy.... Muahhahaahha mauahahauahuauahau!! Only I know who it is!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
You think you are so clever....







I started for the UCD womens rugby team this evening... I have come to the conclusion that I am terribly out of shape.... and have also made note not to wear my Scirocco hoodie to practices as I do not want it to get muddy and gross..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

sleeping isn't very good exercise. I appreciate you not destroying the gifts that I go out of my way to get for you


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Megasquirt will fix your speedometer problems!!


See??? SEE?????!!!!!! This is what I'm talking about.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
See??? SEE?????!!!!!! This is what I'm talking about.

next hes gonna push super narrow tires on you


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
next hes gonna push super narrow tires on you

mmmm. I like 175s, but if I could find me some 155s that would be awesome!!
What about running four donut tires?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
mmmm. I like 175s, but if I could find me some 155s that would be awesome!!
What about running four donut tires?









http://tires-easy.com/ they have a page full of 155-80-13's


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

It's REALLY windy right now; almost as bad as our wind storm this past September. The scirocco is safe and toasty inside the garage, but I would bet good money that my power will go out very soon... wish me luck


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
http://tires-easy.com/ they have a page full of 155-80-13's

Damn! $29 tires! Holy hell!








I think I must get some Mk1 wheels to fit these on. Mk2 13s are .5" wider.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^ Come to Minn. before Cincy to get your free mk1 stock wheels!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_^^ Come to Minn. before Cincy to get your free mk1 stock wheels!









Photo of Nataku:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Photo of Nataku:









*Gasp* How'd you get that photo of me!? And you just *haaad* to get the foot in the wood chipper in the picture too...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
. I will be jet lagged and sleepy(not any different than usual... but when you add the jet lag...) and will require a good amount of naps to get back to the normal time and such..... 
Camping= http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

I wonder how bad that can be? I know going over there it is any issue, but coming back I've never had the slightest problem. But, I have never been over there for more than two weeks at a time.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
I wonder how bad that can be? I know going over there it is any issue, but coming back I've never had the slightest problem. But, I have never been over there for more than two weeks at a time.

I think you are missing the fact that she is just setting up excuses to sleep more


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

I'll be in the hotel, hopefully, these old bones don't deal well with sleeping on the ground anymore.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_It's REALLY windy right now; almost as bad as our wind storm this past September. The scirocco is safe and toasty inside the garage, but I would bet good money that my power will go out very soon... wish me luck

Tell me about it. I've been back to the airport several times over issues with the hangars that the insurance company hasn't fixed from the last windstorm, not to mention door latching issues on the newest hangars. It ain't fun out there right now.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Careful out there guys.
That's what ya get for moving to such a hurricane-prone area of the country like Ohio!


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Megasquirt will fix your speedometer problems!!
In fact, a member of this forum is colluding with me to install Megasquirt before Cincy.... Muahhahaahha mauahahauahuauahau!! Only I know who it is!









It better not be Raul.. but if it is tell him to sell me his sds setup







Don't cut it up to much taking it off


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_
It better not be Raul.. but if it is tell him to sell me his sds setup







Don't cut it up to much taking it off

Naw, SDS sucks, but not enough to remove it yet!


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

You should check out there newest update. It soooo does not suck.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Today I did the rear drum brakes and changed da oil on this Nissan thingy








On the way home, I spied an unsolicited Scirocco!








Horrible closeup! ZOOM! ENHANCE!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_GUESS WHAT?!!!!! I'M GOING TO CINCY!!!! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!






























YAY!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Can't wait to see you guys there.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
we're just trying to think of ways to save $$ this year. Camping seems a lot more affordable than the hotel. 
is there a bon fire? 

But who is gonna give me a mustache ride and get their throttle stuck open?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_GUESS WHAT?!!!!! I'M GOING TO CINCY!!!! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!






























See, I'm not surprised. Why? Because you were *required* to come by TheTimob. You just did what ya needed to do to make it happen!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

I need to find a new job before Cincy, or I doubt I'll be able to go. The problem is, I have no idea what kind of job I want to do that I'm qualified to do. I never want to work in retail again though.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

own


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
next hes gonna push super narrow tires on you

No, no, no. HE will go on driving a sensible, economical Scirocco, and nudge you to build the crazy insane version he'd deep down like to have. Wait, maybe I'm getting you confused with someone else.







Anyway....I'll be looking out for Glen in June, and he can park right by Klaus...mind you, he'll make Klaus look all ratty cause Klauie's paint has lots of "experience", including some hail dings.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
No, no, no. HE will go on driving a sensible, economical Scirocco, and nudge you to build the crazy insane version he'd deep down like to have. Wait, maybe I'm getting you confused with someone else.







Anyway....I'll be looking out for Glen in June, and he can park right by Klaus...mind you, he'll make Klaus look all ratty cause Klauie's paint has lots of "experience", including some hail dings.

That's what I have raulito for. His Scirocco can go bat**** insane crazy fast. Mine will be nice and slow, but epic reliable!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
No, no, no. HE will go on driving a sensible, economical Scirocco, and nudge you to build the crazy insane version he'd deep down like to have. Wait, maybe I'm getting you confused with someone else.









that would insinuate vicarious living. a man who drove around the country to fulfill a dream does not seem like a man bent on vicarious living.
that said, Raul's car does seem to be a nice outlet for Timbo's devilish designs


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
that would insinuate vicarious living. a man who drove around the country to fulfill a dream does not seem like a man bent on vicarious living.
that said, Raul's car does seem to be a nice outlet for Timbo's devilish designs

See?? And I'm not buying that it isn't Raul's car going MS. Time will tell eh? There were a bunch of Marylanders building MS boxes this time last year, I expect a few of them will be coming to life before long. Wait, maybe that's what's been keeping GRocco off the forums. hmmmmm.....








Hey..is it spring yet? This warm weather is giving me an itch that I need to scratch, but my road is a quagmire. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I gots ta do some tunage on a certain green beastie. I guess I could get off my ass and bolt her silver highness back togather at some point too eh? ....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Oh. one more thing. God Bless Quebec (brewers)














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

I just want this semester to be done with. that means Scirocco time, no more college, and its almost Cincy (but just enough time to squeeze in a project or 2)


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
I wonder how bad that can be? I know going over there it is any issue, but coming back I've never had the slightest problem. But, I have never been over there for more than two weeks at a time.

I think 2 weeks is in no way valid to base jet lag opinions.... I am here from Janurary-June most likely..... if not June AT LEAST until May 17th...


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_I just want this semester to be done with. that means Scirocco time, no more college, and its almost Cincy (but just enough time to squeeze in a project or 2)

And don't forget the second most exciting thing about summertime... other than working on roxy of course.... I come back to the Country so lots of time with me







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And Timbo... your hoodie is travelling to Kiss the Blarney Stone this weekend... a new distance for your stuff... It's worldwide now...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
that would insinuate vicarious living. a man who drove around the country to fulfill a dream does not seem like a man bent on vicarious living.
that said, Raul's car does seem to be a nice outlet for Timbo's devilish designs

Quite the opposite, there is no vicarious about this sort of thing. It's very real and it simply adds an extra dimension to life. 
Anyway, I looked at thw weather to see what the winds are this morning: Gusting to...*53* miles an hour. Maybe the bug will feel like a Scirocco in that. I doubt it, it will more likely flip over on its back....can you just see its little legs scrabbling in the air? Somehow I can....


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
... maybe that's what's been keeping *G-rocco* off the forums. hmmmmm.....










He has fallen off the face of the earth. He doesn't call or write.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
And Timbo... your hoodie is travelling to Kiss the Blarney Stone this weekend... a new distance for your stuff... It's worldwide now...









Muhahhahaha, very nice!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
http://tires-easy.com/ they have a page full of 155-80-13's

Wow. Nice prices, Fraser. You have experience ordering from this site? Just checking...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Wow. Nice prices, Fraser. You have experience ordering from this site? Just checking...

I dont, but Matt Murray does. they stock the rubber band tires that he ran on his ATS type 5's


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

Goodmorning, I need some consulting jobs to pick up some extra scratch.
Know anyone who needs a PLC programmer who specializes in Allen Bradley and GE?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Goodmorning, I need some consulting jobs to pick up some extra scratch.
Know anyone who needs a PLC programmer who specializes in Allen Bradley and GE?









Does Megasquirt count as a PLC?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Megasquirt is considered an Embedded controller or PIC module, I'm not sure which, I haven't looked at it very much, most likely embedded.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

If I were to tell you it runs on a MC9S12C64 processor, would that tell you which it is?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

It tells me that it's an embedded system, not my kind of programming, I program in ladder logic.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I know that it's all programmed in C, but using megatune, or megatunix, or TunerStudio MS, makes it all easy


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Yeah, most PLCs don't particulerly like C programming, Oh yeah I can program Horner and Mitsubishi too, and some Telemechanique/Schnieder.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

kinda quiet in here today


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

getting ready for a bankrupcy filing or a hostile takeover


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

wait, wut?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Sirius XM Satellite Radio

_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_wait, wut?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ahh, ok


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_getting ready for a bankrupcy filing or a hostile takeover

They're going bankrupt 'cause I didn't renew my service!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
He has fallen off the face of the earth. He doesn't call or write.









I know, right? Not cool Greg. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
They're going bankrupt 'cause I didn't renew my service!

















The Timob is killing your companies!!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hmm, maybe we should start a west-coast caravan planning thread...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Yo, Tyler Ya gotta get yourself some MARBLE COLUMNS!
http://www.hulu.com/watch/2347...polis


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

anyone know what the actual address is for Cincy? and Mr. Lee, can you PM me your address so I can work on a route/schedule, when do you typically head east?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_anyone know what the actual address is for Cincy? and Mr. Lee, can you PM me your address so I can work on a route/schedule, when do you typically head east?

Ask Daun.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I'm going skiing this weekend, so I picked up the proper gear today at Goodwill http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








(looking weird on purpose ftw







)


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_I'm going skiing this weekend, so I picked up the proper gear today at Goodwill http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








(looking weird on purpose ftw







) 

Dork.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

not too bad, I have a buddy that dresses like that for skiing quite often, wool suit-jackets work pretty good.
own










_Modified by twardnw at 5:57 PM 2-12-2009_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_not too bad









Flood protection.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Ya, it's nice and toasty. And, the red glasses will be great for shielding the bright sun.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

Just as long as you're back by dinner Sunday. *ahem* (Laaaaame excuse, skiing.)


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
They're going bankrupt 'cause I didn't renew my service!

















Damn, I've been Rick Rolled.








No Timob, they're going broke because they're paying no talent hacks like howard stearn $500,000,000 a year.


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

*FV-QR*

still complaining about that rick roll? that was so last year.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (atx-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atx-g60* »_still complaining about that rick roll? that was so last year.

Eh. It gives me something to do that isn't work.
Goodmorning BTW, WOW is it quiet in here lately, I mean really, it's almost 8am here and I'm the first post for today.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

mornin


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Mornin'


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

quiet in our office this morning, I was the first one here at 8:05


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

*FV-QR*

it is friday.... i'd say it should be a good thing.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Kinda quiet here too, and the "Give-a-F***" level is really low.


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

*FV-QR*

its almost like something is going on... that car guys might not know about...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (atx-g60)*

Hmmm, like a Conspiracy or something, against us Car Guys.
I see, I see. 
A Government plot of some sort.
Hmmm.
*THEY CAN TAKE OUR WOMEN AND OUR LAND, BUT THEY CAN NEVER BREAK OUR SPIRIT*


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
*THEY CAN TAKE OUR WOMEN AND OUR LAND, BUT THEY CAN NEVER BREAK OUR SPIRIT*






























*Although we would prefer that they wouldn't!*


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (atx-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atx-g60* »_
*Although we would prefer that they wouldn't!*









Well, yeah, I'm just sayin'....


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

we started off good today, but things have kinda died off.... I'm about to head for Seattle, ciao.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Sheesh, quiet day in the forums from the looks of it.
I spent a good chunk of my day cleaning house with ABBA as a soundtrack.










_Modified by vwdaun at 9:54 PM 2-13-2009_


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

lolz
Speaking of music, I just got my replacement Logitech headphones in the mail. My old ones broke under warrantee, so I wrote customer support. Even better, the old set still works fine with any standard bluetooth device; the dongle is what stopped working.
So now I have two sets of headphones... I might get my old set up on craigslist.
ftr:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_ the dongle is what stopped working.

Have you seen your doctor about that?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Bwahahaha!!!
He's much to young to be having those kind of problems.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

True, which makes it that much more tragic.
Where is everyone tonight?


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I spent a good chunk of my day cleaning house with ABBA as a soundtrack.









_Modified by vwdaun at 9:54 PM 2-13-2009_








What, no Dupers?


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Where is everyone tonight?

I had to work, so I could be off the weekend. For a certain get together.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*

I was out cheeringup a home bound friend.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_







What, no Dupers?

Ummm, you mean Da Yoopers? Haven't listened to them for awhile.
A few minutes ago there was a rattling coming from the street. There is now a black TDI Bug with Canadian plates in my driveway. Woo hoo!!!
The driver wishes me to relay the message: "God bless Quebec."







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
A few minutes ago there was a rattling coming from the street. There is now a black TDI Bug with Canadian plates in my driveway. Woo hoo!!!
The driver wishes me to relay the message: "God bless Quebec."







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif























glad *punchbug* made it to your house








wish I could hangout wish you guys on Sunday, but it to far of a drive


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Ummm, you mean Da Yoopers? Haven't listened to them for awhile.


Wow, didn't think anyone outside of Minnesota/Wisconsin heard of them....
Gotta love "Rusty Chevrolet"


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_
glad *punchbug* made it to your house











I eagerly await Cathy's photographic story of the weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

*FV-QR*

this is a dead zone. better call Verizon...


----------



## Studubbin (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (atx-g60)*

Happy Valentines Day everyone! Four sorority girls are dying to know what I got them for today (1 Dozen Pink Roses), hopefully it'll make this weekend special.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Studubbin)*

Dude, buying flowers for your sisters and cousins doesn't count.








Unless, of course, you're into that sort of thing, in which case, um...Ewww.








But seriously, good luck and goodmorning.
Hey Cathy, I gots a question, I have a friend who found a job he'd love up in Canadia and he was wondering about how to go about immigrating.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Happy Valentines Day EVERYONE!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Happy Valentines Day EVERYONE!









http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Studubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Studubbin* »_Happy Valentines Day everyone! Four sorority girls are dying to know what I got them for today (1 Dozen Pink Roses), hopefully it'll make this weekend special.









Someone's a pimp.... Jeff... I'm sure you approve.... but what does Cindy have to say!?!?!?!?!















JUST NOTICED I OWNED.......








My Valentine this weekend= the Blarney Stone... since my real one is back in the states








edited for ownage


_Modified by Princess_Pink at 6:07 PM 2-14-2009_


----------



## Studubbin (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*

You forgot to say "Owned!" ^ Oh, I'm not giving them flowers for "that"... I just thought that they deserved to have something special for Valentine's Day, especially after being invited to numerous functions hosted by them.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Happy Valentines Day EVERYONE!









You need to take a picture of your monkey balloon and your flowers with the monkey attached to the vase and post it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

no posts since the afternoon?
you'd think it was a holiday or something


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Studubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Studubbin* »_Happy Valentines Day everyone! Four sorority girls are dying to know what I got them for today (1 Dozen Pink Roses), hopefully it'll make this weekend special.









Good luck!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

I'm back, was out gaming, and catching up on the new Soap Opera that seems to be the life of some of my friends, I don't do _Drama_ anymore.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_

I eagerly await Cathy's photographic story of the weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Not much so far, I left my camera in trhe truck, and it was locked. So we'll see if I can make up for it tomorrow. Beer from Ontario this evening, not working as well as last night's. But I did locate some different Unibroue stuff at a beer store here. I'll drink it a home, and will be sure to post when I do. Oh!! Big score of the day...14 gauge wire in PURPLE!!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
14 gauge wire in PURPLE!! 

color co-ordination http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Wow, didn't think anyone outside of Minnesota/Wisconsin heard of them....
Gotta love "Rusty Chevrolet"









Are you kidding? I've been listening to them since 1989! Thinking about making a "side-trip" after EAA Airventure Oshkosh this year through Ishpeming just to hit their "Tourist Trap."


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
I eagerly await Cathy's photographic story of the weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Oddly I don't think she's taken many pics so far. But she may surprise me yet.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Studubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Studubbin* »_Happy Valentines Day everyone! Four sorority girls are dying to know what I got them for today (1 Dozen Pink Roses), hopefully it'll make this weekend special.









What, no roses for me??? *sniffle*


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Oh!! Big score of the day...14 gauge wire in PURPLE!! 

Oh yeah! Didn't realize that we had never taken her to Mendelson's Liquidation Outlet. Literally an old downtown 7-story factory building that is now a clearance "store." The 3rd floor is nothing but electronic stuff. Really worth a visit when in Dayton, it's mind boggling.
Damn I'm having trouble typing tonight... too much Vodka.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_

Damn I'm having trouble typing tonight... *not nearly enough* Vodka.









Fixed that for ya!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Fixed that for ya!

Ok, sure, I'll have another....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Great idea!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

I htink that one finished me off. I'm offf og bed.


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_I htink that one finished me off. I'm offf og bed.








I guess I will be seeing hangover sunglasses later?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (StaHiMooney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StaHiMooney* »_







I guess I will be seeing hangover sunglasses later?

Actually not having too much issue with a hangover this morning. Kinda surprised me actually.
We're up and moving, but just barely. Will get this show on the road here soon. And you never sent me an address....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*








No worries my man, we're all professionals here. Hangover? What hangover?








Got word from home that the two nearest towns being evacuated. The river has flooded both towns due to a big ice jam at the mouth of the Grand River. Not good, these are poor little towns as it is. Our place was fine, but I guess my son hitched a ride home in this:








Did he have a camera with him to take pics of the flood? That would be no.








Anyway, Chris!!!! Give daun a call, we wanna come add to the destruction!! Oh, did you just? I was talking to Daun's dad...call back!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Goodmorning all, going to play with TurboCad here and see what kind of G code it comes up with to CNC machine a new set of sunroof brackets out of steel, that should keep me busy and in out of the cold, might even be useful too. Officially it's 10 F, my thermommymeter says it's 8 F, I'll trust mine for now.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_I htink that one finished me off. I'm offf og bed.

You lasted far longer than me.... I don't even remember going to bed last night. I know we made it home but that's about all.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*

1st post of the afternoon


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_







No worries my man, we're all professionals here. Hangover? What hangover?








Got word from home that the two nearest towns being evacuated. The river has flooded both towns due to a big ice jam at the mouth of the Grand River. Not good, these are poor little towns as it is. Our place was fine, but I guess my son hitched a ride home in this:

Well that sucks. I assume they're doing something to loosen the ice jam?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Awesome photo of Tony


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*

slow day in here today, huh?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Seems as if the whole week has been pretty slow. Winter doldrums?


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

there all at Daun's place in Dayton for a pre-Cincy party while Cathy's in town


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_slow day in here today, huh?

Quite. 
But I have a cure for that.
I want everyone to post their most memorable Cincy-related story! Memorable meaning good-or-bad, doesn't matter.

Mine is this:
In 2005, I lived in Denver. I didn't know anyone but 81SciroccoS (Eric Saltyweasel!)
So I drove there on Thursday. One day drive. 19 hours. Damn. The next morning (Friday) I wake up, and set out for the Airport... I knew Cincy was near an airport.
So I was driving around Wilmington, and I found Airborne Airpark - a somewhat major freight airport. No Sciroccos in sight.








I call up Eric - he says something about a big antenna, and driving down US-68.
So I drove back into Wilmington, and found this mythical 86 road. And I drive down it. THE WRONG WAY. Pretty soon, it's looking rather bleak, driving into nowhere farm land. I go to turn around in a little side dirt road, and *drive into a ditch*. My car gets stuck.








Damn. A local drives by in his pickup, and I tell him I'm stuck, he grabs his tow rope, and drags me right out. WIN!!









I called Eric - and he came to rescue me.








My first Cincy was scary. Didn't know anyone. Didn't know who Daun was. Then I met some crazy guy with electrical connectors - showing me how to properly crimp stuff. That guy was *sciroccojim*!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

^^Great story Tim.
The surprise ending? Now *you're* that crazy guy with all the electrical connectors.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

He's the crazy guy PERIOD.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

I'll play. My first Cincy (2001)...I worried so much that my car would die since I had never driven it that far. So I got to the meeting spot in Buffalo NY, and I'd had this wierd noise, a sort of thump thump that would go away when I opened the hood. Anyway, it was still doing it when I got there. I'd parked and was waiting for these others to get there (and I knew NOBODY) and what do I see? A coolant stream dribbling across the tarmac. I was devastated, thinking I'd be towing the car home over the border instead of going to Cincy. Some of the guys looked under my hood, trotted off to Home Depot, and had it fixed in a jiff. My fan had chopped through that skinny hose to the overflow bottle. The brass fitting is in the coolant stream to this day. Cincy was scary because I figured nobody would talk t me, and that they'd hate my car because it wasn't nice enough. But that was sure not the case, and I've been back every year since. And here I am in Ohio again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

something new came in the mail the other day. wonder what it could be.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*

rad.


----------



## Studubbin (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

I hate colds so much! Won't be able to sleep and I feel icky!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Studubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Studubbin* »_I hate colds so much! Won't be able to sleep and I feel icky!









Colds are a bummer, they should have a medicine for them.
Own











_Modified by Iroczgirl at 1:26 AM 2-16-2009_


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif very cool Roger
... I still need to get one those for my Scirocco


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif very cool Roger
... I still need to get one those for my Scirocco









No way...a hitch for a Scirocco? Who makes them?


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
No way...a hitch for a Scirocco? Who makes them?

this part is a Front Crossmember Reinforcement Bar
http://store.blackforestindust....html 
they used to be made by GoKraut for the Mk2, but he has since stopped building them.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_something new came in the mail the other day. wonder what it could be.









<------- Jealous.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Jealous. 

x2


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

I has one of those too:

Of course, I still need to fill this space with something...

Brendan


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Studubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Studubbin* »_I hate colds so much! Won't be able to sleep and I feel icky!









To quote Cathy: Awww, Muffin.








Get to feeling better 'eh? Maybe invite some of those aforementioned sorority sisters over to cheer you up.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
I want everyone to post their most memorable Cincy-related story! Memorable meaning good-or-bad, doesn't matter.


Oh Timbo c'mon, I have to pick just ONE??? There's soooo many. Like the first Cincy at my parent's - they weren't home. Everyone left about a half-hour before mom & dad arrived and they couldn't believe there were 30 people there all weekend.
Or 2003, sold my Cessna 150 and delivered it to the new owner on Friday morning (with dad & Jim Jarrett). That started the Friday morning fly-out for breakfast.
Or when Rich Deede rolled his Scirocco into the ditch.








Anson pulling in, introducing us to the world of twin-engine Sciroccos by coming around the corner sideways, gravel flying.
There's SO many, I could go on and on. But you get the idea.
What are we doing special for the 10th year at my parent's this year?


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
What are we doing special for the 10th year at my parent's this year?

good question








watching 53+ Sciroccos show for the weekend


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

g'mornin all


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Goodmorning.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

This thread is like 15th on the page. We can't have that, now can we?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (kerensky)*

Good afternoon everyone.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hai


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Sending 14 attachments in this email may not have been the best idea. It's been working on sending it for half an hour.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

too quiet in here today


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

It tough to pick one memorable moment. My first Cincy, I flew in on thursday and checked out the Air Force museum in Dayton(highly recommended if you like aircraft) and then on to Cincy where there were plenty of people I had never met before. I think the only ones there that I had met before were Brett, Jim and Saltweasel(Waterfest '98). Everyone was really cool and friendly and I got to see Anson's wild twin engined Scirocco. He also constantly bugged Jeff T and I, both with rentals, to thrash them. This will be my 5th year going, and third time with a Scirocco and it's great every year. The caravaning is quite fun as is the saturday night afterparty in the hotel parking lot. And as a result of Daun yearly gathering, Mandy and I have been to H2O and FFC in '08 because in addition to great cars this is a great group of people! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

And I hope some of the regulars that weren't there last year make-Jim, Dan, Eric, Alex &Andy, the other Marc, Mark1Mark, Allyn and Dave and I'm sure there are still a few I've missed...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_...
Anson pulling in, introducing us to the world of twin-engine Sciroccos by coming around the corner sideways, gravel flying.
...

I guess Anson was not worried about rock chipping the paint...
Most memorable story? How about Joe throwing a muffler at me on the highway.








But Joe is my friend now. He won't do it again.
My first Cincy I already knew a bunch of people, and then I met some more people. Pretty cool stuff if you ask me.
It is just a great excuse to drive the Scirocco all over the place. One month to go before I fire it up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
6pm, I'm hungry, so what's for dinner everyone?


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

6pm, I'm hungry, so what's for dinner everyone?










Steakz ftw


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

6pm, I'm hungry, so what's for dinner everyone?










Amber and I are doing our Valentines Day dinner tonight because she had to work 'till like 11pm on Saturday. I'm thinkin' ribs...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Amber and I are doing our Valentines Day dinner tonight because she had to work 'till like 11pm on Saturday. I'm thinkin' ribs...









Get Mozzarella Sticks!!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Chicken Parm, and linguine w/ garlic bread.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

I had some cheese ravioli.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Most memorable story? How about Joe throwing a muffler at me on the highway.








But Joe is my friend now. He won't do it again.

I don't think I will _evAR_ outlive that story.






















However, it might be my most memorable Cincy as well. Shall I tell you the story? Sure, why not.
So, I have owned my 1987 16V since January 2000. After a fresh re-spray in 2004, while it was parked in my neighborhood, it was the victim of a vicious hit and run. I was so angry, I parked the car for two years and refused to work on it.
Fast forward to 2006. I brought it back from the dead. Had a local VW shop I trusted get it back in running condition over the winter, working on it from November 06 through March of 07. Again, resprayed the hood, d/s door and quarter panels. New gas tank installed in the Spring, new BBS wheels, and to cap it all off, a new stainless downpipe, center pipe and Borla muffler. I had the shop that was inspecting it install the exhaust. Good thing too, as they ended up snapping a stud in the manifold that _they_ had to deal with, not me.
So, about a week after I get it back on the road, in early June I decide to drive from Philadelphia to Wimington, OH and back. About 140 miles into a 1,300 mile round trip, I'm downshifting to get in front of a Semi, with a Canadian named Marc in a Black Audi A4 behind me. All of a sudden, I see the Semi swing _waaaaaaaaaaaaaay_ into the right lane. I think nothing of it. I hit the accellerator.
*Blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat!*








Uh-oh, that's not good. Get's on the two-way radio:
_"PROBLEM! PROBLEM! I have a problem guys, I have some major exhaust leak. I think I might have lost one of my clamps. I need to pull off the highway right away and inspect it."_
So, the caravan exits the highway, and I come to see this:








Ooops!








Thankfully, Marc (who was directly behind me and in front of the Semi) was able to dodge the muffler projectile I inadvertantly launched at him. And he was not sore about it at all. 
Good guy, that Marc. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So, for the remaining 1,090 miles, I had to listen to one hell of a soundtrack.















What a weekend! 



































_Modified by scirocco*joe at 7:17 PM 2-16-2009_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*

Good times!!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I don't really have any good stories, but a huge piece of carnage got plastered on the day I installed my new grille. (during the Sat cruise to Young's)








I think I posted this picture before...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
... blah blah blah ... I'm thinkin' ribs...









win. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Studubbin (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*

Hah! I remember pulling off with the crew to look at your car Joe. "I wonder what's wrong... oh... dayum!"


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Get Mozzarella Sticks!!









Funny you mention that, we did for an appetizer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
win. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Eh, ended up getting a New York strip. Oh well, ribs next time!










_Modified by Nataku at 6:57 PM 2-16-2009_


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_So, for the remaining 1,090 miles, I had to listen to one hell of a soundtrack.
ROFL, great story! 
"No Officer, it's not a race pipe. Honest, my muffler just fell off! Look, it's in the back seat!"


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_ROFL, great story! 
"No Officer, it's not a race pipe. Honest, my muffler just fell off! Look, it's in the back seat!"









Except it wasn't on the back seat. It was somewhere on the Pennsylvania Turnpike.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Except it wasn't on the back seat. It was somewhere on the Pennsylvania Turnpike.








Well, I was assuming he picked it up and eventually reinstalled it...

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Well, I was assuming he picked it up and eventually reinstalled it...

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










It had probably been run over by several trucks.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
It had probably been run over by several trucks.

It was epic.




_Modified by Iroczgirl at 12:13 AM 2-17-2009_


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Wow owned pages in a row


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_Wow owned pages in a row









Best of all, I didn't even try







Maybe I should get a lottery ticket


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Smells like spring is right around the corner. I can't wait!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*

Goodmorning.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

howdy


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Hello, I'm going to try to go to work.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Well, I was assuming he picked it up and eventually reinstalled it...









Well, seeing that the first exit from this highway was 3-5 miles down the road and the fact that there were several tractor trailers on the road that Friday morning, there was only a 5-10% chance that it wasn't destroyed. It also would have added 30-40 minutes to the trip including the two turnarounds. I think we already had like 6-8 cars in the caravan by then and we were already running late meeting up with the MD crew. So, no muffler recovery.
Thanks to Peter at The Scirocco dot com, I have a new Borla. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*Tack welded.* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

woo! got a call back about a shop space we're trying to rent!!


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_... So, no muffler recovery.
Ah, I obviously assumed poorly, then.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Ah, I obviously assumed poorly, then.
















Indeed.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sweet, set up an appointment tomorrow evening to go see the shop space


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_sweet, set up an appointment tomorrow evening to go see the shop space

Cool! Good luck with that. 
I'm actually in negotiations to buy a built 2.0L complete longblock. We'll see if things work out.








This makes me somewhat sad, as I wanted to do a build myself (with the help of Mr. J. Daniel Bubb), but I just cannot pass up a deal that pretty much works itself out to be 1/3 the price. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

that's a sweet deal
I have a 2l block sitting in my garage, but it's just an aba.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Cool! Good luck with that. 
I'm actually in negotiations to buy a built 2.0L complete longblock. We'll see if things work out.








This makes me somewhat sad, as I wanted to do a build myself (with the help of Mr. J. Daniel Bubb), but I just cannot pass up a deal that pretty much works itself out to be 1/3 the price. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

bitter sweet, but cash is king


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_that's a sweet deal
I have a 2l block sitting in my garage, but it's just an aba.

I have a 9A block sitting at g-rocco's house waiting to get built up


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*

I'm in yer computerz, posting on your forumz. 








^^ vwdaun


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_I'm in yer computerz, posting on your forumz. 








^^ vwdaun

Got a little Timob in you?


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_I'm in yer computerz, posting on your forumz. 








^^ vwdaun

oh noez


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_I'm in yer computerz, posting on your forumz. 








^^ vwdaun

Slightly OT. Most of you know that I was in a three car pile up in Cincy last Friday. Sadly the Scirocco didn't make it. She's dead Jim.
Well this evening I have been called by no less than THREE ambulance chasers (chiropractors) telling me that I am entitled to seek their own brand of healing at the other guy's cost. Not only do I find this distasteful--something akin to trolling for dates at a funeral--(wedding crashers) The person that hit me didn't even displace my bumper.
So I have explained to each that I would not participate in the exploitation of the other driver and everyone's insurance rates, it was simply bad form all around. 
One nice Lady told me to "be blessed then!" and hung up. Alrighty.
Contestant #1 is Northgate Chiropractic 513-245-6531. She appears to be a live one. I have attempted to order pizza from her twice. A few others have had some nibbles. Think about all those unsolicited telemarketers that have called you... have fun. Think about how angry you are that they will be allowed to call cell phones soon. Imagine she slapped your momma on the way to work this morning. (Show a little restraint though don't break the law.) 
Contestant #2 is Karen from Dr. Depolo's Ambulance chasing emporium 614-317-0024
I haven't solicited any contact. They apparently got court records and took it upon themselves to heal me.








Sigh. They claim to have caller ID so I would not call. There I said it. 


_Modified by StaHiMooney at 5:28 PM 2-17-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

I'm finally upoading picturz from the weekendz. Give me a few hours....
I'll post them as I have them. SO, as I left town, this is what the Grand River looked like. Notice that the water is trying to run uphill over the dam. This is NOT an optical illusion. It crested Saturday, and they got the ice dam busted up by the time I rolled back through Monday eveining.








I got into Dayton Friday night and was greeted with a cold Fin du Monde, which left me in no condition to post anything here.















Saturday began with this exercise in frustration. I was allowed about five minutes in this place. NOT ENOUGH







:


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

Sorry to hear the 16v is dead.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (StaHiMooney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StaHiMooney* »_
Sigh. They claim to have caller ID so I would not call. There I said it. 

*67 dude. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_Sorry to hear the 16v is dead. 

I walked away I am pretty happy about that.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (StaHiMooney)*

Daun sent me a pic via cell phone. It looked sad


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

She is sad... but she will live on in other sciroccos.









"Why are the innocent punished? Why the sacrifice? Why the pain? There aren't any promises. Nothing's certain. Only that some get called, some get saved. She won't ever know the hardship and grief for those of us left behind. We commit these bodies to the void... with a glad heart. For within each seed, there is the promise of a flower. And within each death, no matter how small, there's always a new life. A new beginning."


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

You seem more poetic since you moved...


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_You seem more poetic since you moved...

Nah that's from Aliens3 seemed appropriate for the off topic ness of the moment.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'm confused, did a screenname change happen? or am I just out of the loop?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Okay, so this is WHY the warehouse experience was so frustrating:








That is JUST ONE aisle in the wiring floor. Like there was a whole floor of electrical stuff. You could build ANYTHING with stuff from this place. I didn't expect to be shopping, so I was pretty dumbfounded, till it dawned on me: I bet they have purple wire...so I had a mission and came out with 110' of wire in a few colours; 50' of it purple.







Oh yeah Fraser, be jealous. I didn't think to look for pink, but I think this place needs to be a Cincy side trip.
So next up was a day at Sinclair College, where Daun and Mike had to man this Wright Flyer simulator. It was pretty cool. Here's Daun corrupting some young lady:











_Modified by punchbug at 6:07 PM 2-17-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (StaHiMooney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StaHiMooney* »_
Nah that's from Aliens3 seemed appropriate for the off topic ness of the moment.









I'll post up pics of te departed fairly soon, but I have to say that it seemed a stark contrast at your place, you were so healthy, the car, not so much







Glad you're okay, sorry about the car eh?


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (StaHiMooney)*

So you gonna get another one, or just turbo the R..?


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*

I am looking actively for a good shell, at the least in the area.
If I can get a good running car then I have alot of crap to sell.
All the good one are more than a day's travel it seems I am still waiting to hear from a couple of sellers closer. 
I need to get the R off the road soon there's rumors of snow this weekend,


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Oh yeah Fraser, be jealous. I didn't think to look for pink, but I think this place needs to be a Cincy side trip.

I am jealous. and I might have to go there to get pink wire, because no car will be complete without pink wiring


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*

So guy was demonstrating a replica engine from one of the Wright Flyers. Dynoed at about 9 hp, but some insane amount of torque. The combustion happens external to the cylinders, but it was 90% reliable, which was good back then.
















We went over after that to see how Brad was making out on the new '57 Bonanza. It's getting the wiring reworked and a general spiffing up:
















Sunday we headed for StaHiMooney's place. This sad face greeted us from the garage. (sidenote, the Scirocco ALWAYS gets the garage!)
Sensitive viewers are cautioned:








This will absolutely NOT buff out.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_










Holy shnikies Daun! You weren't kidding when you said you cleaned it up a bit!


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
I am jealous. and I might have to go there to get pink wire, because no car will be complete without pink wiring
















I have pink and purple wire for sale on my page (below)...
Probably at least 500 feet of each here.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Got a little Timob in you?









Naw, me and Daun never did it.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_















I have pink and purple wire for sale on my page (below)...
Probably at least 500 feet of each here.

I might talk to your partner in crime to bring some down when he comes to help me out pre-cincy cleaning up my car and such


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Here's the work crew, diving into it:
Daun dives into the hatch:









Daun, JediLynne and Chris' brother Denny (thanks Chris for nthe reminder, duh) He had all the glass out in about 90 seconds!








Chris hauls the glass to a safe spot:








Me. I hate wrenching:











_Modified by punchbug at 7:21 PM 2-17-2009_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Naw, me and Daun never did it.
















TMI

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Chris hauls the glass to a safe spot:










Does this glass make me look fat? Get in my belly!
Oh yea... Denny is my brother. Luckily I got the good looks. He does a mean glass removal I'll give him that.



_Modified by StaHiMooney at 7:19 PM 2-17-2009_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (StaHiMooney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StaHiMooney* »_
Does this glass make me look fat? Get in my belly!


Do you really want us to answer that?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Chris lives in a rough section of town, so he got this kid to be a sentry. I felt very safe.
















Okay, the girl needs some relocation. The crane makes it easy work:








By the time we leave, the interior's out, and the engine bay's clearing out. Here's the interior:








No trip to Ohio is complete without:








On the wya back to Daun's we spotted a red 16V headed the other way on the highway. And of course, Lynne's is also a red 16V:








And of course we saw Daun's Arctic Blue first baby too:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Here's the work crew, diving into it:
Daun dives into the hatch:











So Chris/Daun, anyone using this quarter panel? ^^


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
So Chris/Daun, anyone using this quarter panel? ^^

Dude, wait until after the funeral to ask about the possibility of chopping a leg off the corpse.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Fraser!! On the way home? The skies were ARGYLE!!!!








And because no thread is complete without cats: Yeah, she's watching you guys!


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Daun wanted something with the arches/wheel wells... I will clarify that.
Could you give me an idea of where to cut it? Once the engine bay is stripped the idea is to put it on a flatbed trailer and then pull the rear brakes and gas tank. Maybe we could kill two birds with one stone and cut the whole rear end off and you take what you want? With 1/3 of the car it should be easy to flip over and remove tank and rear axle.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (StaHiMooney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StaHiMooney* »_Daun wanted something with the arches/wheel wells... I will clarify that.
Could you give me an idea of where to cut it? Once the engine bay is stripped the idea is to put it on a flatbed trailer and then pull the rear brakes and gas tank. Maybe we could kill two birds with one stone and cut the whole rear end off and you take what you want? With 1/3 of the car it should be easy to flip over and remove tank and rear axle.


If Daun needs it, fine no problem.
I'd use the whole thing. Chop chop at the b and c pilar, all the way to the bottom, inside section. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I would need to get a picture of the damages on my car.
Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Fraser!! On the way home? The skies were ARGYLE!!!!

WIN! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*









seen on another forum I frequent:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_








seen on another forum I frequent:









They've confused it with the mighty Mercury Capri.


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_sweet, set up an appointment tomorrow evening to go see the shop space

Whatcha gonna be doing in the shop? Playing Dr Frankenstein?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_I'd use the whole thing. Chop chop at the b and c pilar, all the way to the bottom, inside section. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I would need to get a picture of the damages on my car.
Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That's going to be fun to cut off I'm sure.








Post up the damage Marc, it'd be nice if we could all use bits. My rear wheel arches are shot from the top to the rear.


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Here's the work crew, diving into it:
Daun dives into the hatch:








_Modified by punchbug at 7:21 PM 2-17-2009_

I put that license frame on Chris's car before he moved. Talk about advertising.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
They've confused it with the mighty Mercury Capri.

Ah the australian model..what a shame to the Capri name...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ydrogs* »_
Whatcha gonna be doing in the shop? Playing Dr Frankenstein? 


another place to work on cars, part out one a month or so to pay for it. Joe (had the spraybomb mk2 8v w/ carbs), my bro-in-law, and I just need space to work on projects


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
another place to work on cars, part out one a month or so to pay for it. Joe (had the spraybomb mk2 8v w/ carbs), my bro-in-law, and I just need space to work on projects

Hey, that's cool! Please keep us posted on that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (vwdaun)*

Only a Hundred and Fourteen pages?

TBerk


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
That's going to be fun to cut off I'm sure.








Post up the damage Marc, it'd be nice if we could all use bits. My rear wheel arches are shot from the top to the rear.

Ah, I need the wheel arches as well.
Grab what you want Daun, I'll move to plan "B", and I'll find another donor. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_








seen on another forum I frequent:









Here, but please don't crosspost every single pictures here...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...e=163


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Still no Scirocco sightings in Ireland...








Maybe this weekend in Paris or Venice? I can only hope!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Princess_Pink)*

Goodmorning.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Goodmorning.

Good Evening for me! Rugby practice tonight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (Princess_Pink)*

Cat Content: 








Saw it under an old school jetta while I was stopped on my way to Cork!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Yesterday I did four battery installs.
1. 1996 Subaru Legacy Wagon
2. 1990 Honda Civic
3. 1997 Volvo 850 R Wagon (HOLY HELL!!)
4. 1999 Honda Civic


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Your list, needs less honduh.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

So, Tim are they still hiding the battery on the Volvos? Last time I changed one I had to remove the headlight so I could drop the battery box out the bottom.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_So, Tim are they still hiding the battery on the Volvos? Last time I changed one I had to remove the headlight so I could drop the battery box out the bottom.

Well, the one on this 850R was easy - it had a quick release thingy - all I needed to do it was a 10mm wrench for the terminals. Easiest battery install ever!
We don't do the crazy installs - like on cloud cars. Goddamned battery fender funky batteries from hell!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_Still no Scirocco sightings in Ireland...








Maybe this weekend in Paris or Venice? I can only hope!

When in France...I'm hoping for first gen Renault R5 and Peugeot 104 sightings http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I hope there's still some left. Look out for air cooled Skoda's as well.
OWN!










_Modified by Iroczgirl at 12:21 PM 2-18-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

those wheels are sweet


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_those wheels are sweet

It was always hard to find light wheels in that 3 bolt pattern







But I sure miss driving those darn things!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Well, the one on this 850R was easy - it had a quick release thingy - all I needed to do it was a 10mm wrench for the terminals. Easiest battery install ever!
We don't do the crazy installs - like on cloud cars. Goddamned battery fender funky batteries from hell!









And they're the only non-GM products (that I can think of) that use those crappy side-terminal group 75 batteries.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I hate those damn things


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Ah yes, the Saab 900, serious PITA.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Why can these designers not follow our spec sheet? Nothing we have on it is that hard to do!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Well, the one on this 850R was easy - it had a quick release thingy - all I needed to do it was a 10mm wrench for the terminals. Easiest battery install ever!
We don't do the crazy installs - like on cloud cars. Goddamned battery fender funky batteries from hell!









???Cloud cars????


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

90s Chryslers/Dodge/Plymouth stratus breeze and all them round-ass cars
In other news, Computer dead. Last post.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

cue bugler <Doo doo doooooo, do do dooooooo, do do dooo do do doooo do do dooooo....> /off

Oh, not that last post, my bad...
In exciting news today, the sky was friggin unco-operative http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif, and I was "asked" at the end of period three if I'd give up my (very nice, small) grade ten science (a repeat prep for me) in exchange for a grade eleven college chemistry (in another room, never taught it, course goes extinct next year and a few other bonuses







). I said that I'd really rather not...and was voluntold 75 minutes later that my grade 10 section would be posted ASAP and that I'd start with the new crew Tuesday or so.







Needless to say, I am thrilled beyond words.







The only bonus is that it will give a great young teacher a contract position for her whole schedule.







That's about the only plus I can see. (Though that's a pretty big plus actually). Oh!!! I heart my job.









Arranging for alternate therapy later this evening.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Arranging for alternate therapy later this evening.

















Oh jeeze... what I have to look forward to.... theres a whiskey here called "Teacher's" and I feel liek a teacher must have invented it because thats what they are driven to at the end of the day...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Oh jeeze... what I have to look forward to.... theres a whiskey here called "Teacher's" and I feel like a teacher must have invented it because thats what they are driven to at the end of the day...























Yeah, you have a lot to look forward to.







I must qualify though. I did not drink before the year 2000. And by that point I'd been teaching 20 years. You may ask, what is it that lead me down the road to ruin? Yeah, her:


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
In other news, Computer dead. Last post.









Battery?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
Battery?

that, or the computer was nice enough to leave a suicide note


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
that, or the computer was nice enough to leave a suicide note

Didn't he replace his dell w/ a Macbook not too long ago? I thought those things were supposed to be pretty solid. Hopefully the battery is what died.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_90s Chryslers/Dodge/Plymouth stratus breeze and all them round-ass cars
In other news, Computer dead. Last post.









Huh? Didn't you just get a new laptop?










_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
Didn't he replace his dell w/ a Macbook not too long ago? I thought those things were supposed to be pretty solid. Hopefully the battery is what died.

No, I think he got another Dell. I'm pretty sure he smashed his old one and sent it into Dell. They sent him a new one in return. I think....










_Modified by Nataku at 2:29 PM 2-18-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
Didn't he replace his dell w/ a Macbook not too long ago? I thought those things were supposed to be pretty solid. Hopefully the battery is what died.


they are very solid, I <3 mine


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'm about ready to strangle my boss


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

It was so.. sudden. Nothing prompted it. I was on battery at the time, plenty left (more than 75%) the screen just went out. It died.
I was just able to get it to start with an external monitor. But it's hard to see stuff. It keeps having errors and bluescreens, firefox crashes every 30 seconds.








ARG!
Dell is sending a new Motherboard, LCD and Headsink/fan assembley, shoule be here tomorrow.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^^ At least Dell had good customer service. Any other company would have you talk to an f'ing robot on the phone for 1/2 an hour and then by the time you get a person, they'll tell you their customer service department is now closed and to call back between 8am and 5pm.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_In exciting news today, the sky was friggin unco-operative http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


Awww, muffin. <--- you've gotten me started on that one lol.
If it's any consolation, the weather was uncooperative here as well. But I did do SOMETHING aviation related tonight, and you helped with it a lot.








Finally got around to doing this little project. I always thought it'd be fun to recycle my old instrument panel overlay from the 172 as a photo-frame.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Whoa, that's cool! ^^^
I'm having issues w/ the vortex right now...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

That is very cool indeed!
In other news, I committed a deposit to my 2.0L purchase. *YAY!*
I had a really great 40 minute conversation with the guy about the engine and the work he did to it. Very nice stuff. I got all of the equipment for the Motronic swap if I want to do it, or I can just run CIS-E. So, all's well.
Here's a







to 150 hp! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
Didn't he replace his dell w/ a Macbook not too long ago? I thought those things were supposed to be pretty solid. Hopefully the battery is what died.

Macbook? The Timob on a Mac? Like that would ever happen.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Yeah, you have a lot to look forward to.







I must qualify though. I did not drink before the year 2000. And by that point I'd been teaching 20 years. You may ask, what is it that lead me down the road to ruin? Yeah, her:

















Why is it that only the pretty ones are evil?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
they are very solid, I <3 mine

Same here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Awww, muffin. <--- you've gotten me started on that one lol.
If it's any consolation, the weather was uncooperative here as well. But I did do SOMETHING aviation related tonight, and you helped with it a lot.








Finally got around to doing this little project. I always thought it'd be fun to recycle my old instrument panel overlay from the 172 as a photo-frame.

That is *really* cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Why is it that only the pretty ones are evil?

'Cause that's the way they're built. 
















I wonder if an extra 200cc makes them _more _or _less _EVIL?


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

*FV-QR*

does anyone have some scirocco experience with these?
http://www.tmtuning.com/HOME/c...=2300
if i go to cincy... i wanna go low!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
they are very solid, I <3 mine

My old iBook has been trying to die on me since last september...I'm not letting it







I like Mac.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

went and looked at the shop this evening. Not much to be said, 20x30 room w/ a 15ft high door on the front. A few questions we need answered, but it looks like we'll get it.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_My old iBook has been trying to die on me since last september...I'm not letting it







I like Mac.
I did Macs when everyone thought a Mac was a burger. I still have my old 128K doorstop (with optional external floppy drive) out in the garage somewhere, probably buried under odd VW parts. Switched to DOS in my 20s because they had all the cool computer games, and you could work on them without learning how to safecrack open the Mac case...


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (atx-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atx-g60* »_does anyone have some scirocco experience with these?
http://www.tmtuning.com/HOME/c...=2300
if i go to cincy... i wanna go low!









if you order now you might have them before cincy 2010


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
if you order now you might have them before cincy 2010

It takes about 4-5 weeks to get stuff from them with standard shipping.


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
It takes about 4-5 weeks to get stuff from them with standard shipping.

I agree it took me 2 months to get headlights for my wifes car. I would get some fk konigsports







but that's only cuz I have driven a lot of different cars with them and they all rode nice. mk1, mk2, mk4. A4 audi ect...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_I'm about ready to strangle my boss









Get in line.
Oh!! Accidental OWN!!










_Modified by punchbug at 3:34 AM 2-19-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_It was so.. sudden. Nothing prompted it. I was on battery at the time, plenty left (more than 75%) the screen just went out. It died.
I was just able to get it to start with an external monitor. But it's hard to see stuff. It keeps having errors and bluescreens, firefox crashes every 30 seconds.








ARG!
Dell is sending a new Motherboard, LCD and Headsink/fan assembley, shoule be here tomorrow.









Well, we've had two Dells http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif and mine is so flexible you can't actually use it as a laptop without it breaking contacts internally/screwing up. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif The other had all its guts replaced WAY to early. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif It was a crappy Inspiron tho. Mine's an ancient Latitude. This IBM Thinkpad has been good it's two years old and getting clogged up...needs files moved off it again (small hard drive). Next one will be a Mac with massive onboard memory. OKay, no, next one will be a netbook for the car. Any reason you can think of not to get a cheapie XP Netbook for that application Timbo? (Other than I'll have to learn XP)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
'Cause that's the way they're built. 
















I wonder if an extra 200cc makes them _more _or _less _EVIL?










What are you, NEW? Duh...you give them gifts, they give you attitude. Simple as that. 
And mine's really not that evil, I just let her think she is. (Okay, there was that whole no first gear teeth thing, but I digress) She shaped right up after I got Klaus actually. We'll see what 16V nonsense the two extravalvers cook up over the winter. Klaus still trumps their hand anyway. He has WAY more blow'd-up potential than them anyway.
And Daun, nicely done! I'm still working on the "Mystery Tour" book, nearly done. Pictures of what you'd like to be doing help some.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (atx-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atx-g60* »_does anyone have some scirocco experience with these?
http://www.tmtuning.com/HOME/c...=2300
if i go to cincy... i wanna go low!









if you are looking in that price range, vmaxx are 20% off right now at stratmosphere, and the mk1 guys, and a few scirocco guys (TDCVWPA) have good things to say about them for the price and the lowness


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
OKay, no, next one will be a netbook for the car. Any reason you can think of not to get a cheapie XP Netbook for that application Timbo? (Other than I'll have to learn XP)

Yes, my next computer will be a netbook. Something small, simple. Like a Scirocco of laptops!







Ya know, a copy of XP with all the fancy visual junk disabled - it would just be neat, fast, browse the web, post pictarz, use GPS, everything I do now, except for FAR less moniez.
Currently my fancy-ass XPSM1330 runs at 640x480 with static on an external monitor only. Flash does not like this and causes the browser to crash randomly.







Ahh, technology.
Sorry if this post doesn't make much sense - I can't really see what I'm typing!









EDIT: These 502 Bad Gateway errors are REALLY annoying.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Goodmorning.


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
if you are looking in that price range, vmaxx are 20% off right now at stratmosphere, and the mk1 guys, and a few scirocco guys (TDCVWPA) have good things to say about them for the price and the lowness

i saw the vmaxx for like 550 a while back.. but the last time i checked they were back up to 599... and the ride like ish in my friends mkIII...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (atx-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atx-g60* »_
i saw the vmaxx for like 550 a while back.. but the last time i checked they were back up to 599... and the ride like ish in my friends mkIII...









thats the thing, apparently for an A1 car, they are good. I know one guy in Pittsburgh who bought em for his mk3 after riding in his buddy's scirocco with em: the A1 coils and the mk3 coils are apparently worlds apart.
that said, I doubt that coils that are only about $50 more than vmaxxes will give you worlds of difference in ride quality. Stratmosphere started a bunch of threads yesterday about the 20% sale, dropping the coils to $480 plus shipping, but I cannot speak from experience as to their ride.


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

*FV-QR*

good to know! i may have to check that out... with my sweet sweet tax return....


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

g'morning peoples


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (atx-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atx-g60* »_good to know! i may have to check that out... with my sweet sweet tax return....
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif its a can of worms, some people defend them to death, others hate them (be it from their experience or for favor of the more expensive brands). worst case, Im sure you could recoup some of your money down the road if you didnt like em by selling em here on the tex


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

I bought a set of Patech Holeshots from TMTuning, it took about 4 weeks to get them but heck, I've been waiting 4 months for a valve cover to get here from CA.
Sometimes I'm just too patient.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Get in line.
Oh!! Accidental OWN!!









_Modified by punchbug at 3:34 AM 2-19-2009_

Gotta love Crumb. I have this poster somewhere.....I need to get it framed.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
JUST NOTICED I OWNED.......








My Valentine this weekend= the Blarney Stone... since my real one is back in the states








edited for ownage


I completely forgot! Hey Meghan, anything look familiar to you?
















































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

I bought Vmaxx coilovers. Getting new wheels shipped from Canada. Buying paint supplies this weekend. Starting massive body/suspension rebuild and prepping for cincy. cchhhyeaa!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Currently my fancy-ass XPSM1330 runs at 640x480 with static on an external monitor only. Flash does not like this and causes the browser to crash randomly.







Ahh, technology.



Should of bought a Lenovo.








You know what the XPS stands for, right? Xtra Piece of Sh*t. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Brendan


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Get in line.
Oh!! Accidental OWN!!











More snow today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Should of bought a Lenovo.









I think you meant *should've* or *should have*.







_Grammar Police_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

what internet forum would be complete without a few grammar police-men.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
What are you, NEW? Duh...you give them gifts, they give you attitude. Simple as that. 
And mine's really not that evil, I just let her think she is. (Okay, there was that whole no first gear teeth thing, but I digress) She shaped right up after I got Klaus actually. We'll see what 16V nonsense the two extravalvers cook up over the winter. Klaus still trumps their hand anyway. He has WAY more blow'd-up potential than them anyway.
And Daun, nicely done! I'm still working on the "Mystery Tour" book, nearly done. Pictures of what you'd like to be doing help some. 

Now you're making me wonder what I've gotten myself into.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_
I agree it took me 2 months to get headlights for my wifes car. 

Speaking of which, I got Euro headlights for my Dad's Passat a couple of weeks ago.








Old vs. new:


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

vr6... ooh, ahh


----------



## ROBZUK (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Now you're making me wonder what I've gotten myself into.









You know red cars are EVIL, I have one sitting in my driveway in some sort of brokenness. Oh yea, the Bunny is getting a diesel. We picked up an Ecodiesel in Delaware today! w00tsville!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ROBZUK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ROBZUK* »_
You know red cars are EVIL, I have one sitting in my driveway in some sort of brokenness. Oh yea, the Bunny is getting a diesel. We picked up an Ecodiesel in Delaware today! w00tsville!









Neither of mine are red, but I have showered it with gifts.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Gotta love Crumb. I have this poster somewhere.....I need to get it framed.











Get it framed and prepare to die.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_

Get it framed and prepare to die.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
I completely forgot! Hey Meghan, anything look familiar to you?
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif























WHY yes it does look familiar to me hahahaa..... it was alot of fun..I got lucky and it was an amazing day when I took my sister adn her boyfriend! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*

My Dad is watching Days of Thunder in the other room.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
WHY yes it does look familiar to me hahahaa..... it was alot of fun..I got lucky and it was an amazing day when I took my sister adn her boyfriend! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Glad you are enjoying yourself in Ireland! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You'l have to tell us some stories at Cincy.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Glad you are enjoying yourself in Ireland! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You'l have to tell us some stories at Cincy.









Good luck with that. She'll sleep through Cincy.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_...








...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
























Of course she is scared. It is a _spooky_ looking castle...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Now you're making me wonder what I've gotten myself into.









Too late for both of us now. Who knows, maybe they're happier in herds. My headache DID seem happier when we had those 16v Passats hanging around. We can only hope eh?


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Who knows, maybe they're happier in herds. 

Wonder if that works for Sciroccos too... my roc always seems happier over at Daun's place.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Why is it that only the pretty ones are evil?


Ahem....
And then you have kids w/ them, and then, Oh. tmi.
TBerk


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Every european car needs european headlights http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I tell all the local 80ies Mercedes owners..


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

goodmorning










_Modified by tmechanic at 8:32 AM 2-21-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
Wonder if that works for Sciroccos too... my roc always seems happier over at Daun's place.

That is what I thought we were talking about since Chris and I both have two 16V Roccos. But maybe the 8Vs calm the flighty ones down, sort of like the plodding lead horses at the racetracks. Mind you, many 8Vs do not exactly plod.







Take my MkIV Rocco for example...wait, bad example.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

In DC for the day. Have a meeting with FannieMae..
Off to save the housing crisis...bbl


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

yo I am DC also hit me up


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*

Not going to be here long enough to visit.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

http://maps.google.com/maps?da...&z=14


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_In DC for the day. Have a meeting with FannieMae..
Off to save the housing crisis...bbl









Yeah, good luck with that!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Back in business! I HAZ SCREEN! New motherboard, New LCD. No more crazy corruption from hell!
Ah, but the little "Sniffer Board" - where the wireless switches are has failed!
Not a big deal, but Dell is replacing the Sniffer board anyway.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

holy hell man, you are rough on equipment


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Good luck with that. She'll sleep through Cincy.









I most certainly will not... Fraser has brain washed me into liking Red Bull Sugar Free... I will be awake for alot of Cincy!!! I'm sure I will have many stories to tell... Fraser and I are going to the Dingle Peninsula... I wanna do pony trekking there... I'm sure there will be stories of Fraser on a horse hahaha...


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_goodmorning

OWNAGE... without a picture!?!?! shame on you!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
I most certainly will not. 

you are also now coming home earlier in May, so jet lag is no longer an excuse


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Back in business! I HAZ SCREEN! New motherboard, New LCD. No more crazy corruption from hell!
Ah, but the little "Sniffer Board" - where the wireless switches are has failed!
Not a big deal, but Dell is replacing the Sniffer board anyway.
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
OWNAGE... without a picture!?!?! shame on you!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

I have no shame, haven't you figured that out yet.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_http://maps.google.com/maps?da...&z=14


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_









point A is where he is/was point b is where I work.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
you are also now coming home earlier in May, so jet lag is no longer an excuse

As a Princess I can use whatever excuse I want thank you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
As a Princess I can use whatever excuse I want thank you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Excuses are for common folk, not the likes of a princess.
Also, "alot" is not a word. Did you mean "a lot"? Or "allot"?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Flyin home from DC. Meeting went well, round of applause! 
There may be hope yet!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_

Excuses are for common folk, not the likes of a princess.
Also, "alot" is not a word. Did you mean "a lot"? Or "allot"?










Grammar Police, FTW!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

Where is everybody?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Right here. Trying to resist the urge to look at another Scirocco(what do I need another one for?) and also a 914 tomorrow.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Where is everybody?









here in the Scirocco forum postings in other threads


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_
here in the Scirocco forum postings in other threads









The forum is lively tonight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Right here. Trying to resist the urge to look at another Scirocco(what do I need another one for?) and also a 914 tomorrow.

Who do you think you are? TDCVWPA?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Goodmorning, going out and looking at a couples mills today, see how difficult it will be the retrofit them into CNC units, then go down and look at an old Scout and a jib hoist w/jib, from the sounds of it about a 5 or 10 ton unit.
So as you cabn see it'll be a busy day.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Morning. If I have time today, I'm taking out the fuel pump and investigating.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Had to wake up at the break of dawn to go to an estate sale that advertised records. Otherwise I wouldn't be up for another 5 hours. Ah well. Got a couple goodies for $1. I'll just take a nap later on....


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Had to wake up at the break of dawn to go to an estate sale that advertised records. Otherwise I wouldn't be up for another 5 hours. Ah well. Got a couple goodies for $1. I'll just take a nap later on....

I was gonna say! What the heck are you doing up so early!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Morning. If I have time today, I'm taking out the fuel pump and investigating.

Pictures of the autopsy or it didn't happen. And here's







(checks clock, yep, good to go)







to finding a solution to this nonsense. Wait, you're underage. I'll help ya with that...







And the sky was educational today, with a snow storm coming shortly; winds all over the place. Yep, it's definitely looking like beer thirty.








Oh, in Scirocco news, I got a nice purple umbrella for her toplessness' trunk. To ward off storms. Not Scirocco Storms, just to clarify. 








THEY can come my way ANY DAY THEY LIKE. (And leave leathery gifts, if they so choose) 
















Supposedly a Euchre party here tonight, we'll see how that goes.










_Modified by punchbug at 9:30 AM 2-21-2009_


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
I was gonna say! What the heck are you doing up so early!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Where IS everyone. Did you get lives? I'm worried....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

I think I'm getting sick again. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Sore throat, headache, and congestion.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Where IS everyone. Did you get lives? I'm worried....









I'm here. was fooling around with lighting and backdrops earlier today for my photo class. now I am going through the digital stuff I shot


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Pictures of the autopsy or it didn't happen. And here's







(checks clock, yep, good to go)







to finding a solution to this nonsense. 

I'll take you up on that offer! Oh wait, already splitting a 750ml of a certain favourite of someones:








Mmmmmmmm, delicious. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
I'll take you up on that offer! Oh wait, already splitting a 750ml of a certain favourite of someones:








Mmmmmmmm, delicious. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

I'm cashing in on some Boulevard Irish Ale... oh so good.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Where IS everyone. Did you get lives? I'm worried....









No, I don't have a life, I just work. Pretty soon I'll be without an income for a week, recovering from surgery







Sure hope that car of mine sells soon







Can't hold the medical bills off forever.
I wish I worked less, felt better and could get my car back together...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

I wish I could work less and get paid more. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I wish I could work less and get paid more. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I wish I could work less and get paid more. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'd be happy with just a 40 hour workweek...and maybe have weekends off, seems like nobody I know ever works weekends so I never get to hang out with them


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Where IS everyone. Did you get lives? I'm worried....









Nah, no life. Just spent a lot of bonding time today with the new baby. (Which btw Cathy, name suggestions?)








Brad's got all the "system" wiring completed as of last night. He's started to reinstall a couple instruments, and then there's the avionics wiring. I've been busy the last couple days trying to find a combo of cleaners / waxes to bring the shine back to the chalky paint. Settled on 3M Rubbing Compound, followed by Collinite's Saphire Cleaner Wax, and finally Collinite's Insulator Wax. I've always had really good luck with their stuff. So far part of the left wing is pretty shiny!
Also looking for a local source for a sheet of 1/4" marine plywood. Need to make new floorboards.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Nah, no life. Just spent a lot of bonding time today with the new baby. (Which btw Cathy, name suggestions?)



Sure. How about "Cathy's Gift". I deserve it, you know it. Plus it's a 57, it seems fitting. Only after you get that paint in shape though. I don't want to damage my manicure.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
I'll take you up on that offer! Oh wait, already splitting a 750ml of a certain favourite of someones:








Mmmmmmmm, delicious. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










It IS delicious. I got two new brews from that brewery last weekend, but will have to be sure to time their application carefully (like, when I'm not operating heavy equipment; 750 mL of 10% beer might lay me out) Right now I'm working on a Blanche de Chambly. Sort of "Fin Lite" Also very yummy!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Sure. How about "Cathy's Gift". I deserve it, you know it. Plus it's a 57, it seems fitting. Only after you get that paint in shape though. I don't want to damage my manicure.









BWAAAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!
I don't know, that doesn't really roll off the tongue.








(In all seriousness, I do think you need some stick time - you'll *love* the way it handles.)


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Well I spent the day watching Sherlock Holmes video, the call that I was waiting for didn't come in until o7pm, far to late to make a 200+ mi trip.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

I've been busy. Doing what? I'm not entirely sure.








Enjoyed a few of these tonight:








Trust me... not for the faint of heart


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*

Nice, cholland_!
One of my local Breweries, The Philadelphia Brewing Company (PBC, for short) just started brewing a Joe Porter, which is also a coffee porter. Only 5% ABV, but still tasty.
http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/p.../6872/ 
While I was checking their site out, I found this (Cathy, take notice):








In other Beer news, Philadelphia's Beer Week is coming up fast!
http://www.phillybeerweek.org
Yay! March 6 through the 15th!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_I've been busy. Doing what? I'm not entirely sure.








Enjoyed a few of these tonight:








Trust me... not for the faint of heart









Winter is the season for Porter. Though I have had none so far. But my "therapy" is cancelled due to weather today, so I can try either the 17 or the Quebec anniversary stuff. No therapy till next weekend, so I can plan for my new class (while I detoxify.) Which I found out is a grade twelve, not eleven as it was offered to me. Yay.


----------



## Studubbin (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Nice, cholland_!

In other Beer news, Philadelphia's Beer Week is coming up fast!
http://www.phillybeerweek.org
*Yay! March 6 through the 15th!*








 
Woohoo! I'll be home for the last two days of it!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I wish I could work less and get paid more. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I know how you feel.
I work as a trained and licensed lifeguard and get paid $6.70 /hr, which is actually under ohio minimum wage.
I also spend around 11 hours at school, and then another 3-4 hours at home doing homework. I don't really get paid for that


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Studubbin)*

Goodmorning, well not sure what I'm doing today but I know I need to get out of the house.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

aight, time to go sign on this shop


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Studubbin)*

Heya everybody. Some bad news- Laura lost her job last week. No warning, they just let her go. So we've been scrambling the rest of the week figuring out how much money we can save. Already cut the cable down to bare minimum, cut the cellphone down to as low as it will go, killed Netflix, Warcraft, and our heat never goes above 65 now. It looks like we will be able to scrape by without dipping into our savings to pay bills, which is a good thing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Savings = VW parts, (for all three!!) Cincy moneys, and another vacation that we will now have to postpone.
She's already got a couple job leads, one might be working for Rolls-Royce here in town. She hated the job anyway so the only real stress is making sure we have a place to live and food to eat.








Today we are homesteading- making bread from scratch to last the week, making a big pot of soup, and soaking/cooking some black beans for yummy mexican treats later in the week.
Brendan


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

Damn, that sucks. At least you and her are taking some initiative to be prepared.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_

Also looking for a local source for a sheet of 1/4" marine plywood. Need to make new floorboards.

Sent an IM on this Daun, but in case you don't get it(I know how flakey they can be). Try your local Home Depot or Lowes as they can usually order it. If you can't find it anywhere, use Fir ACX and apply poly, varnish or whatever you want and it is a close second to marine plywood.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Hi Everyone!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Hi Everyone!!









Hi!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Hi Everyone!!









Hey girl!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

¡Hola!


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
I also spend around 11 hours at school, and then another 3-4 hours at home doing homework. I don't really get paid for that









Its an investment. You'll get pay later....


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

The key to success in my english class is to appease my teacher's obsession with feminism.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_The key to success in my english class is to appease my teacher's obsession with feminism.









Arrrgh!, That sucks, had a girl friend who had a militant nazi feminist as a teacher, none of the guys in her class could get above a 1.5, then she started harassing one guy about his tats, and almost every female in class had tats, long story short she left the classroom crying and resigned a week later, apparently girls with tats are more militant about their tats than feminists are about their hatred for anything male. It didn't help her cause when she kept calling my friend Louis instead of Lois, hence how she knew that guys could not get a decent grade, after she left all of her students paper were regraded, lo and behold every males grade went up at least one full number grade and some of the feminazi girls watched their grades drop.
OK, that was a novella. 
But anyway as long as she isn't getting too obsessive just keep your head low then start lodging complaints after she can't mess with your grade.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I have learned to conform to the ways of her bias.
I have to say though, I feel bad for most of the guys in my class. I'd say the average male grade is a 72%. That may seem normal, but this is a more advanced class where the average should be around an 85%. My current grade is a 97%


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

My head hurts and my nose is just sitting on my face, hanging out, not doing anything. It must be tired after all that running it did earlier.


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

MMM a trip up to Cooperstown next weekend means I'm going to be bringing home a trunk full of these:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Scirocko)*

Goodmorning, it's almost 9am and I'm the first post, "I am outraged".


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

I tried to post at 4:15am, when I woke up for work, saw quite a bit snow, and decided I am not driving an hour to work in this crap. But the site was undergoing maintenance.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

My car is cleaner right now inside and out than it ever has been before! Muahahaah! Even the engine is clean now!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_My car is cleaner right now inside and out than it ever has been before! Muahahaah! Even the engine is clean now!

pics or it didnt happen


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
pics or it didnt happen

X2
Editing for ownage!










_Modified by crazyaboutrocs at 9:08 AM 2-23-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ugh, monday


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Might be living in DC for a few weeks in early March. I'll know more after a few meetings this week.
Greg where are you?!? Need some east coast homies to kick it with. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
pics or it didnt happen

This.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Might be living in DC for a few weeks in early March. I'll know more after a few meetings this week.
Greg where are you?!? Need some east coast homies to kick it with. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Too bad I'm at least 1.5 hours from DC.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
Greg where are you?!? Need some east coast homies to kick it with. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









damm I see how it is


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Might be living in DC for a few weeks in early March. I'll know more after a few meetings this week.
Greg where are you?!? Need some east coast homies to kick it with. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Huh? What? DId someone call my name?
*looks around in confusioon*
Oh, cool!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

I had an interesting Cincy-related dream last night. It actually was pretty much a nightmare. 
I pulled in in my silver Scirocco to see that the Scirocco side of the driveway only had a few Sciroccos on it, with a bunch of random SUVs mixed in (I seem to recall a GMC Jimmy being there), as well as Cathy's Beetle. I parked my Scirocco on the Kia side (







), and somehow I had another car there, it was a Saab. It had a 9-3 badge on the back, but I remember it looking like a 9-5. I decided to drive that around instead of the Scirocco. I remember asking somebody else (no idea who) why Cathy hadn't brought a Scirocco. They told me that apparently whatever car she was bringing had a glass sunroof, and she had written directions or whatever on something relatively solid, and when the directions were wrong, she tossed them into the backseat, but it hit the sunroof and taken a chip out of it, so she refused to drive it and brought the Beetle instead. The only Scirocco I distinctly remember seeing (other than my own) was Dieter, Daun's Mk1, which was in the garage.
It was a strange, horrible, dream. I was confused.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Huh? What? DId someone call my name?
*looks around in confusioon*
Oh, cool! 

And where have _you_ been?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

head down, nose to the grindstone, shoulder to the wheel, taking occasional breaks to come up for air.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Whoa! Greg's back! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hey buddy, where ya been?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
damm I see how it is

uhh.. and Roger too!!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I had an interesting Cincy-related dream last night. It actually was pretty much a nightmare. 
I pulled in in my silver Scirocco to see that the Scirocco side of the driveway only had a few Sciroccos on it, with a bunch of random SUVs mixed in (I seem to recall a GMC Jimmy being there), as well as Cathy's Beetle. I parked my Scirocco on the Kia side (







), and somehow I had another car there, it was a Saab. It had a 9-3 badge on the back, but I remember it looking like a 9-5. I decided to drive that around instead of the Scirocco. I remember asking somebody else (no idea who) why Cathy hadn't brought a Scirocco. They told me that apparently whatever car she was bringing had a glass sunroof, and she had written directions or whatever on something relatively solid, and when the directions were wrong, she tossed them into the backseat, but it hit the sunroof and taken a chip out of it, so she refused to drive it and brought the Beetle instead. The only Scirocco I distinctly remember seeing (other than my own) was Dieter, Daun's Mk1, which was in the garage.
It was a strange, horrible, dream. I was confused.


And _this_ Genties and Ladlemen, is a prime example of *crack don't smoke itself*.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_

And _this_ Genties and Ladlemen, is a prime example of *crack don't smoke itself*. 

Actually, I think it was because I'm a little bit sick (physically, not mentally).


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Huh? What? DId someone call my name?
*looks around in confusioon*
Oh, cool! 

Look who finally decided to show up!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I'm a little bit sick (physically, not mentally).









That's open for debate.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_My car is cleaner right now inside and out than it ever has been before! Muahahaah! Even the engine is clean now!

*taps foot impatiently*
Where are the pics?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Huh? What? DId someone call my name?
*looks around in confusioon*
Oh, cool! 

Greg, dear - we ask, nay, *demand* that you participate more in this thread. We miss you.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
That's open for debate.









True.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Actually, I think it was because I'm a little bit sick (physically, not mentally).








I don't know, I actually remembered having two dreams this weekend, and I *never* remember any dreams at all. Musta been the altitude....


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Damn! I gotta post pics? Who the hell do you think I am, TheTimob?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Damn! I gotta post pics? Who the hell do you think I am, TheTimob?









yeah... or so I thought


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

Fine!
















Yeah, the mats are dirty. Who cares!
















Even da engine is clean!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

fancy scmancy


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Greg, dear - we ask, nay, *demand* that you participate more in this thread. We miss you.

Greg is on the road right now, I will point this msg out to him later on when he returns from his adventure


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

TheTimob's engine bay makes me want to delete my AC


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

TheTimob needs his block painted


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_TheTimob's engine bay makes me want to delete my AC

ABSOLUTELY NOT MISTER


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*

That's Doctor to you, I didnt spend no time in fake medical school to be called mister


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

a/c is only excess weight


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_a/c is only excess weight
Says the man who lives where the summer temps never exceed 85 degrees F with 50% humidity. Come spend a summer down here in our Okie sweatbox and say that!








I do exist without A/C in my daily. But I don't do it happily.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Fine!

Yeah, the mats are dirty. Who cares!


















I do! I expected clean...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Says the man who lives where the summer temps never exceed 85 degrees F with 50% humidity. Come spend a summer down here in our Okie sweatbox and say that!








I do exist without A/C in my daily. But I don't do it happily.










gets way above 85







we had a long spell last year where it was 100+, and I drove the Scirocco or Caddy every single day. Even on the cruise when it was 110+ for 2 days


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Well, they hit 100 in Colorado, too. I'd much rather have 100 in Boulder CO than 90 here. Besides, last summer was weird. I think Minnesota even had a month in the 95-100 range.
We hit summer temps in March and stay there until November. Sorry, but A/C is a necessity down here. Like I say, I do without it. But I make sure I don't have to drive to meetings in it. Nothing like showing up at a meeting with your hair plastered to your head and your shirt stuck to you. Great impression, that one.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I can imagine. When my parents lived in NV, I would only visit them between November and March. To damn hot for me otherwise.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

OWN? Hell yeah!








Blurry.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ok, gonna take a wire wheel to the trunk of the scirocco tonight. I has planz


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_a/c is only excess weight

+1


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
Greg is on the road right now, I will point this msg out to him later on when he returns from his adventure

Misadventure is more like it. Perhaps a wild goose chase?


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Misadventure is more like it. Perhaps a wild goose chase?

now this over and Greg is back








we need ducks


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Misadventure is more like it. Perhaps a *duck hunt*?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_










What's that I spy on the passenger seat? Is that the mad bomber Fargo hat?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_TheTimob's engine bay makes me want to delete my AC

^^ I will be doing juuuuuust that this year. Serp, yup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

OK guys, I was told just before I left work today I was informed that I would be going to Philly next week, I'll fly in on Tues and fly out on Sat.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
^^ I will be doing juuuuuust that this year. Serp, yup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I am very tempted to pick up an ABF alt and just do it.
my A/C works, but its just so damned ugly


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (hexagone)*

That tire would be great for better MPG!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Misadventure is more like it. Perhaps a wild goose chase?

4 hours of driving time, 2 hours spent hanging around. Time I won't get back. *sigh* guess it was not to be?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
4 hours of driving time, 2 hours spent hanging around. Time I won't get back. *sigh* guess it was not to be?

So Greg, what kind of car were you supposed to be looking at?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

that would be telling!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_that would be telling! 

Well, now you have to tell us. The beans have already begun to spill!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

tell us Greg....tell us!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*

*WATCH IT THEY'RE GOING TO ESPLODE!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

ok... I'll tell.
It was from here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2997222


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Oh wow, I just threw up in my mouth a little.
greg I have lost all respect for you, never again will you get a capital letter to begin your name.
Is there any medication that that can cure this illness, this vile demented debilitating wrongness that blackens your soul?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Is there any medication that that can cure this illness, this vile demented debilitating wrongness that blackens your soul?

Yes;


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Well OK, that's a step in the right direction, away from the abyss.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
my A/C works, but its just so damned ugly

I like my A/C







And it's the only option my car came with








But it is also ugly...I'm pondering of a way to fix this, planning an A/C overhaul this summer.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I fookin hate seam sealer!!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

FYI - for to all Scirocco drivers planning a trip to Mecca, it is crunch time 100 days 'til the party begins






















my ride is ready ...

















is your ride ready?
looking forward to see more Sciroccos and theirs guardians than in 08


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

mine is ready, and hopefully it will still be ready then


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Says the man who lives where the summer temps never exceed 85 degrees F with 50% humidity. Come spend a summer down here in our Okie sweatbox and say that!








I do exist without A/C in my daily. But I don't do it happily.









The only ones I have with AC are the one that gets covered all summer (the chunky butt MkIV Scirocco) and the topless one. Well, the Cabby has it too, but it's just along for the ride, and to add to her bulk. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I must confess, I kind of like having it in the convertible.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_ok... I'll tell.
It was from here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2997222

Okay, first things first! <Cheers theme> GREG!!!! </off>
Next. Oh yeah, I would SO rock this thing:








But first I'd be loading the trunk with batteries, chrome plating EVERYTHING in the undercarriage, and hopping it on hydros. Get rid of the reDONKulous wheels in favour 14" old school Players. Maybe some gold plated accessories/ rims. (Oops, I've said too much. I have a weakness for low riders as an art form, so shoot me. Donk I'm not-so-keen on) You can all see it, admit it....
And while I'm at it....Chris, you dream about me eh? Should I worry????














I know my Beetle's all that, so I can understand....(did she have her "good" wheels on at least? Was the salt washed off?????)


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

But Cath, then it wouldn't be a donk anymore, it would be a low rider!
I want a donk. Just so I can blast this song appropriately.
*language warning*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_

is your ride ready?


my ride could make it right now, but I have plans
I just need to inspect my ball joints and tie rods and see if I cant find the culprit for excessive tire wear, but I could make it ( and kill a set of tires).
Oh, I also need to pick up and refinish my new wheels


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_OK guys, I was told just before I left work today I was informed that I would be going to Philly next week, I'll fly in on Tues and fly out on Sat.

Keep us posted! I'm only a few minutes from the Philly airport. Where are you going to be working?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_my ride could make it right now, but I have plans

As do I. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I could drive there today. However, I'm picking up a new engine this weekend and I'm concocting plans to try and swap it before Cincy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Oh no, I've gone and said the word _"plans."_


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*

I could also drive there right now, but I do have to get new wheels ready for this years trip


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I want a donk. Just so I can blast this song appropriately.
*language warning*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated

Ummmmmm.... Greg? You *really* need to stop spending so much time away from the forum. That's just downright disturbing.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_I could also drive there right now, but I do have to get new wheels ready for this years trip

a set of different wheels would nice for my 16v, but haven't found a set yet that I really want. The Scirocco will have a new set of tires before June


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Keep us posted! I'm only a few minutes from the Philly airport. Where are you going to be working?

The company is called ASECO, they haven't given me the address yet, I still need to setup my schedule. I'll let you know when I know.
Accidental own, but photobucket is blocked at work.









_Modified by tmechanic at 8:31 AM 2-24-2009_


_Modified by tmechanic at 5:03 AM 2-25-2009_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

This car makes a better New Scirocco then the real new Scirocco does.








DO WANT!


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

Here's a secret:
I'd rock the hell out of the new scirocco if I was in the position for a new car. Then again, I have my eyes set on a 335 sedan when I'm out of school and working. 
I also want to buy a driveway. just a driveway- and some sort of heated enclosure... just so i can rescue all sorts of old volkswagens and line them up as they leak oil and make pretty stains on the concrete. Yes.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_I could also drive there right now, but I do have to get new wheels ready for this years trip

Scirocco is ready as is. Nothing major will be done to it.
Refinish wheels, new tires. Install header and new 276 camshaft. Swap front fender. Clean interior, dye leather seats.
Load the ipod, get gas and go!








What else do you guys need to do to get ready?











_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 2:58 PM 2-24-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'm working on a little project for my cargo area, began last night by working on getting the taillight housings to seal properly and beginning to eradicate rust from the trunk area


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (hexagone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hexagone* »_
I'd rock the hell out of the new scirocco if I was in the position for a new car. Then again, I have my eyes set on a 335 sedan when I'm out of school and working. 
.

The new 335 is a beautiful car. The 5 series seems to depreciate quicker than the 3, so my next car (hopefully a nice new one) will hopefully be a 5-series Gran Turismo, if it ever goes into production. With depreciation, I can probably get one when it is 6 years old


































_Modified by Nataku at 11:27 AM 2-24-2009_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Nataku)*

@ Nataku: STOP BUYING CARS!!
Just like
@ raulito: STOP BUYING PARTS!!
hmm... this could be fun...
@ vwdaun: STOP BUYING AIRPLANES!!
@ sciroccojim: STOP BUYING FISHING TACKLE!!
@ G-rocco: STOP BUYING WHEELS!!
@ DrFraserCrane: STOP BUYING PINK CRAP!!
@ twardnw: STOP BUYING MICROSOFT PRODUCTS!!
and so on...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

whew, i didn't make the list.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_whew, i didn't make the list.

_in before _
"@mr. lee STOP BUYING PORSCHE-BRANDED CHROME STUFF"


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

no, its:
@ mr lee - stop breaking charger belts


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

_Modified by wheeltowheel at 4:19 PM 2-24-2009_


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_no, its:
@ mr lee - stop breaking charger belts

true, very true


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm glad I didn't make that list-
despite the fact that all the cars you see in my signature have been bought/sold within the last year only. Hell, i went from never owning a car to having had 6. They may have been old and vws, but that still counts. <3


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_@ Nataku: STOP BUYING CARS!!
Just like
@ raulito: STOP BUYING PARTS!!
hmm... this could be fun...
@ vwdaun: STOP BUYING AIRPLANES!!
@ sciroccojim: STOP BUYING FISHING TACKLE!!
@ G-rocco: STOP BUYING WHEELS!!
@ DrFraserCrane: STOP BUYING PINK CRAP!!
@ twardnw: STOP BUYING MICROSOFT PRODUCTS!!
and so on...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

@ wheeltowheel: STOP BUYING FUEL PUMPS!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_@ wheeltowheel: STOP BUYING FUEL PUMPS!

















No tengo tiempo para escoger la problema.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_But Cath, then it wouldn't be a donk anymore, it would be a low rider!
I want a donk. Just so I can blast this song appropriately.
*language warning*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated

Of course it would be a Low Rider, that's the point.







And I don't do YouTube, remember? But have about four versions of Low Rider I could play.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

@ Timbo, stop buying crappy laptops.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_FYI - for to all Scirocco drivers planning a trip to Mecca, it is crunch time 100 days 'til the party begins






















my ride is ready ...

is your ride ready?


No, it is not. As soon as I finish replacing the headgaskets on the plow truck(which I had been dragging my heals on) I can start the Scirocco's clutch. Then she will be ready for Cincy, although I will hopefully refinish the wheels and replace the tires. 
First head is off the plowtruck ('90 Dodge 1/2 ton) but there is no sign of failure on the head gasket and coolant was getting into the cylinders.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_@ wheeltowheel: STOP BUYING FUEL PUMPS!









Damn, beat me to that one!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_And while I'm at it....Chris, you dream about me eh? Should I worry????














I know my Beetle's all that, so I can understand....(did she have her "good" wheels on at least? Was the salt washed off?????)

You know it, Cathy. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 

I don't remember much detail about the Beetle's appearance, unfortunately.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
my ride could make it right now, but I have plans
I just need to inspect my ball joints and tie rods and see if I cant find the culprit for excessive tire wear, but I could make it ( and kill a set of tires).
Oh, I also need to pick up and refinish my new wheels

Rubbing.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_I could also drive there right now, but I do have to get new wheels ready for this years trip

I could drive there, but not in a Scirocco. I need new tires and new seats. I also have to reinstall my rear sway bar, see if I can't sort out some minor wiring issues, and change a motor mount or two. That's on the silver one.
I also have to install the brake booster on the black one, it needs new tires as well. Other minor wiring issues, etc. That one very well could be sold by then, a couple of folks have showed interest, but one of them hasn't contacted me in a while *ahem*.
The funny thing is, this past Sunday and Monday when I was off, it was cold and windy out and I was sick. Now, on Thursday when I work all day, it's going to be *53°* and sunny.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Scirocco is ready as is. Nothing major will be done to it.

Hopefully no little $3 parts (like brake line fittings) will fail this year, eh?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_@ Nataku: STOP BUYING CARS!!
Just like
@ raulito: STOP BUYING PARTS!!
hmm... this could be fun...
@ vwdaun: STOP BUYING AIRPLANES!!
@ sciroccojim: STOP BUYING FISHING TACKLE!!
@ G-rocco: STOP BUYING WHEELS!!
@ DrFraserCrane: STOP BUYING PINK CRAP!!
@ twardnw: STOP BUYING MICROSOFT PRODUCTS!!
and so on...









@ Timob: STOP BUYING DELL COMPUTERS!!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Rubbing.
















nope. dont think rubbing leads to wear on the inner and outer edged of the treat but leaves the center unphased
there was rubbing damage too, but thats on the sidewall dummy


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_there was rubbing damage too, but thats on the sidewall dummy









You're not poking enough then.








Are you sure your tires are properly inflated?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
You're not poking enough then.








Are you sure your tires are properly inflated?

yep. the damage was done at H20 weekend. the tires were maybe 200 miles in going into the weekend, now the wear indicators (falkens have this dot that turns into a square when the rubber wears away in addition to the wear bars int he tread) indicated squares (1/2 tread life) after the weekend.
since then I put in new rack bushings, new strut mounts (old style, WIN) and upgraded to bilsteins. the drive to Philly didnt seem to affect them too badly, but I still need to get under the car and jostle things around to confirm


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

someone say charger belts?
after my trip to h2o


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

blah, 'bout time to leave work and go work on the cah


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Hopefully no little $3 parts (like brake line fittings) will fail this year, eh?









Lets hope not, shall we...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_@ Timbo, stop buying crappy laptops.











_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_@ Timob: STOP BUYING DELL COMPUTERS!!









Hey, you stole my joke.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Hey, you stole my joke.









Yeah, but I was more specific. And charming, to boot.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Yeah, but I was more specific. And charming, to boot.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_








































































Hey, quiet down, young'n! This is grown-up talk.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Hey, quiet down, young'n! This is grown-up talk.









Meh, own










_Modified by wheeltowheel at 8:38 PM 2-24-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sweet, some good news, my sealing job on the pass. side tail lamp housing worked







only leak in the rear was the drivers side tail lamp housing, and I'll take care of that tonight


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

Is that a pic of your fuel pump, or a random Bosch fuel pump picture?
That 044 pump is a Bosch Motorsport part, it flows something like 100gph or something ridiculous.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_sweet, some good news, my sealing job on the pass. side tail lamp housing worked







only leak in the rear was the drivers side tail lamp housing, and I'll take care of that tonight
















That worked for me too!
Congrats on reaching "leak free baller status"


_Modified by wheeltowheel at 9:03 PM 2-24-2009_


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Is that a pic of your fuel pump, or a random Bosch fuel pump picture?


I didn't feel like digging out my last pumps in the basement, so I did an interwebz search, found the photo, and Gimp'd it.


----------



## digga_b (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_someone say charger belts?
after my trip to h2o


On the way to bug blitz...








Hopefully you're done with that.....


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Yeah, but I was more specific. And charming, to boot.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*FV-QR*

http://www.catswhothrowupgrass.com/kill.php
take the quiz. I'm 87% in trouble


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
What else do you guys need to do to get ready?


Well, I dug the 16v out of her hole this afternoon since I had the 172 out of the way. She's gonna need a new negative battery terminal and a heat-shield rattle search & destroy. But it was SOOOOOOO nice to drive a Scirocco again, especially after driving the Tundra all this time. Like, whoa, be careful turning the wheel.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_http://www.catswhothrowupgrass.com/kill.php
take the quiz. I'm 87% in trouble











_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
That worked for me too!
Congrats on reaching "leak free baller status"



well, I wouldn't go that far yet, after I get this one sealed, give me one good day of rain (tomorrow) and I'll let you know if it passes the test. I know the a/c air duct in the rain tray leaks if I park w/ the nose up-hill, but some quick sheet-metal fab should take care of that


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Diesel came in at 85%. Then I did his mother, Puss Puss the garage cat. She is a calico, and we all know about them:









YIKES!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

phew, properly using POR 15 (using Marine Clean and Metal Ready to prep) is a pain in the arst! And I have a fender full of water


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_phew, properly using POR 15 (using Marine Clean and Metal Ready to prep) is a pain in the arst! And I have a fender full of water









But it's worth it in the end http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

and now it's too late to use the grinder







we have a pissy neighbor


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

















and finally, a use for blue RTV


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Goodmorning, yes I'm up early, actually feel pretty good this morning too, but it's going to be a long painful day.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Goodmorning, yes I'm up early, actually feel pretty good this morning too, but it's going to be a long painful day.

I teach grade eleven, mostly electives. Every day has the potential to be long and painful. But since much of it is in the afternoon, I suspect numbers will dwindle as the weather warms. It's the only saving grace of teaching the, ummm, let's say "less studious" kids.
And I slept poorly after that quiz. Woke up once with the fat grey one pawing my face (failed attempt to smother me). Later I awoke to find him sitting on the bedside table, just staring at me (plotting to kill me I'm sure) I think he's on to something...he's disrupting my sleep to the point where I may become psychotic.....(I know, I know...how would we tell...







)
I'd boot him in the head now and then, but it would only hurt my foot.







Gotta go, he needs something.....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_hmm... this could be fun...
@ vwdaun: STOP BUYING AIRPLANES!!


Funny you should say this. Remember the Grumman you helped disassemble last fall? Brad wants to rebuild it. But he's found a fuselage that appears not to need any work, and is thinking about buying it. The problem is it's on Long Island. Interested in going with us to help load should he purchase? We'll pick you up on the way.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
The problem is it's on Long Island. Interested in going with us to help load should he purchase? We'll pick you up on the way.









pick me up in NYC and Ill lend a hand http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
@ DrFraserCrane: STOP BUYING PINK CRAP!!
and so on...










Oh you bite your tongue timbo!!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

I'm always ready for an adventure! Especially one involving airplanes!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_I'm always ready for an adventure! Especially one involving airplanes!









































You can keep your plane adventures, TImob!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

*yawn* Good morning all. Took me 15 minutes to read the past 4 pages since I've been too busy with school to keep up. And all this car talk is boring...considering I don't understand what ANY of that shiny metal stuff is.








My car is pretty much ready to go I'd say...unfortunately I've driven it a grand total of 2 times since I bought it last year, and I can't drive it until the Timob fixes my speedometer...WHICH HE BROKE







...and my starting problem needs to get fixed too.








You know what else? He owes me like 6 batches of cookies!!! I've made him a grand total of 7 in the time we've known each other, and how does he repay me? BY DOING NOTHING!!!


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_...unfortunately I've driven it a grand total of 2 times since I bought it last year, and I can't drive it until the Timob fixes my speedometer...WHICH HE BROKE








Far be it from me to defend the Timob, but you *do* have a tach, yes? Who needs a flippin' speedo? I broke my third speedometer in the Fox a coupla weeks ago. It's kinda nice not having all the noise for a change.








Oh, I hate to jinx anything, but I *might* actually be close to officially joining you lot. That is, if the first guy's girlfriend puts the kibosh on him buying it first. Here's hoping... 


_Modified by kerensky at 7:54 AM 2-25-2009_


----------



## Studubbin (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

Chemistry midterm is tomorrow


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I teach grade eleven, mostly electives. Every day has the potential to be long and painful. But since much of it is in the afternoon, I suspect numbers will dwindle as the weather warms. It's the only saving grace of teaching the, ummm, let's say "less studious" kids.
And I slept poorly after that quiz. Woke up once with the fat grey one pawing my face (failed attempt to smother me). Later I awoke to find him sitting on the bedside table, just staring at me (plotting to kill me I'm sure) I think he's on to something...he's disrupting my sleep to the point where I may become psychotic.....(I know, I know...how would we tell...







)
I'd boot him in the head now and then, but it would only hurt my foot.







Gotta go, he needs something.....

My pain is from my friends Aurthur and Itus, weather changes suck, and it's getting worse today.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_I'm always ready for an adventure! Especially one involving airplanes!









I'll keep you and the good doctor posted. It's an eBay purchase, one of those "buy it now or best offer" things. And apparantly he made an acceptable offer this morning.








Here we go again!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_My car is pretty much ready to go I'd say...unfortunately I've driven it a grand total of 2 times since I bought it last year, and I can't drive it until the Timob fixes my speedometer...WHICH HE BROKE







...and my starting problem needs to get fixed too.










Might I suggest getting out your Bentley and learning how to fix it yourself? (Instead of waiting for that good-for-nothing Timob.) <-- Just kidding Timbo! It shouldn't be *that* difficult, except for perhaps finding the part. We will be more than happy to help diagnose here.
And then there's the whole issue of driving your car. You need to do it more. After the salt has cleared of course.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

'marnin. Just waiting for it to rain here now, wanna see if my drivers side tail lamp housing stopped leaking now


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

OK, I finally have most of the details for my trip. Still not sure of the hotel.
So where is Douglasville in relation to Philly? 
The company I'm going to is American Crane & Equipment Co. or ACECO.
Anyway details are I fly in on Tues Mar 3 and fly out Sat Mar 7, we should be done with our testing by Thurs night so Fri is a free day for me.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Driving directions to American Crane & Equipment Co
(484) 945-0420
44.9 mi – about 56 mins
Philadelphia, PA


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
My car is pretty much ready to go I'd say...unfortunately I've driven it a grand total of 2 times since I bought it last year, and I can't drive it until the Timob fixes my speedometer...WHICH HE BROKE







...and my starting problem needs to get fixed too.









You don't need a speedometer. Just go the same speed as traffic around you. 

And did the Timob not give you a sweet hoodie?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_OK, I finally have most of the details for my trip. Still not sure of the hotel.
So where is Douglasville in relation to Philly? 
The company I'm going to is American Crane & Equipment Co. or ACECO.
Anyway details are I fly in on Tues Mar 3 and fly out Sat Mar 7, we should be done with our testing by Thurs night so Fri is a free day for me.

Looks like it is in Douglas*s*ville, PA, about an hour or so northwest of Philly. Past Pottstown out route 422.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*

Wow, Thanks guys, I wonder if it would have been easier to fly into Pottstown.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

For why are you banging your head Mr. Lee?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Wow, Thanks guys, I wonder if it would have been easier to fly into Pottstown.

Not a bad drive. Getting from the airport to I-76 is sort of strange (follow signs that say "TO I-76" N), but you can take that right up to PA-422 and go 65mph right up to Pottstown.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Yeah, an hour isn't bad, I drive that every morning to work, but still, I know how traffic sucks in Philly, It still makes me giggle the way they make you pay to get out of New Jersey.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_For why are you banging your head Mr. Lee?

listening to some Pantera






















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vj2xSwOY0xs


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Yeah, an hour isn't bad, I drive that every morning to work, but still, I know how traffic sucks in Philly, It still makes me giggle the way they make you pay to get out of New Jersey.

Traffic is freaking heaven in Philly compared to Minneapolis! There's less cars here because we have a real mass transit system! 
Interestingly, the R1 Airport train goes from the airport, the end of that line is Glenside! A block from my house! Muhahahah!!
Would you just look at the awesomeness!
http://www.septa.com/maps/click_map.html


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_My car is pretty much ready to go I'd say...unfortunately I've driven it a grand total of 2 times since I bought it last year, and I can't drive it until the Timob fixes my speedometer...WHICH HE BROKE







...and my starting problem needs to get fixed too.








You know what else? He owes me like 6 batches of cookies!!! I've made him a grand total of 7 in the time we've known each other, and how does he repay me? BY DOING NOTHING!!! 

WHATEVER! You gave me a broken speedo to install.

And you FAR exaggerate the amount of cookies you have made. 
You made me a batch during my 48 state trip, but you ate half of em!
You made me a SUBSTANDARD batch and mailed them to be, but you ate half of em!
You made me a batch when I was there for Christmas, but you ate half of em!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I can't stand the airport in Philly, feels so run down


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_I can't stand the airport in Philly, feels so run down

Have they fixed the part where all the restaurants are on the wrong side of security?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
WHATEVER! You gave me a broken speedo to install.

And you FAR exaggerate the amount of cookies you have made. 
You made me a batch during my 48 state trip, but you ate half of em!
You made me a SUBSTANDARD batch and mailed them to be, but you ate half of em!
You made me a batch when I was there for Christmas, but you ate half of em!


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I teach grade eleven, mostly electives. 


Ouch... electives are the worst... the kids don't care at all and just mess around... i hated being in the elective class when I had to dosome of my teaching placements.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif made me want to....


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Traffic is freaking heaven in Philly compared to Minneapolis! There's less cars here because we have a real mass transit system! 
Interestingly, the R1 Airport train goes from the airport, the end of that line is Glenside! A block from my house! Muhahahah!!
Would you just look at the awesomeness!
http://www.septa.com/maps/click_map.html


The really sad part is compared to the public transit system in NYC, DC, Chicago, Boston and Portland, Philly's sucks balls! 
















_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_I can't stand the airport in Philly, feels so run down

It has actually gotten much better lately. They've totally re-done Terminal A and parts of B and C. It was _supposed_ to be done by now, but thanks to the fact that the contract was originally given to the corrupt brother (now convicted, no less!) of our corrupt former-mayor (not convicted, but was part of a Federal wire tap), things got a _weeeeeeee _bit delayed.
Thankfully, we have a new mayor, Michael Nutter, who kicks ass and _went to my high school!_ What up, alma matter!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well, I went through in October, seemed kinda sad then. Hopefully they get in gear and finish it up.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

This thread is so different from last year...
I remember by this time last year, we were pretty much just trying to get to 500 pages asap


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*

Speaking of alma matter...
I am a fan of American Idol. I've been watching it for the last 3 seasons...
Konomi's hometown is Phelan, CA - and one of the girls last week was from there. 








Konomi says her picture is in one of her yearbooks!









Too bad she got booted!








My favorite is Alexis Grace. She is awesome. She's gonna win, I'M TELLING YOU NOW, JUST SO YOU KNOW.









//unexpected bit of timob-watching-television


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_This thread is so different from last year...
I remember by this time last year, we were pretty much just trying to get to 500 pages asap









Yeah, Daun and Paul conspired to stop that silliness. Just as well, I can almost keep up with it this year. 
In other news, work was about as bad as I'd imagined. Think of the gibbon cage at your average zoo, and add them into the babboon enclosure. Throw in some rabid squirrels and a pinch of snakes to taste. Yeah, the school was about like that. Kids were NUTS. (At the staff meeting our principal told us how good school tone is. I'd really like to work wherever HE does...







) And my upcoming course swap has been put on hold by the union for an unknown period of time. No sense having any clue what you're actually teaching from day to day.







Oh yeah, I <heart> my job. Please excuse the unprofessional tone of the above. I've sworn off beer till I shed another few pounds. THAT'll last...








99 days now is it?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_I can't stand the airport in Philly, feels so run down
 







What's not to like about the Philly airport? It's a USAirways hub plus its got narrow terminals, low ceilings, over priced parking to go with crappy eateries and shops.
Seriously though, if Philly had a better airport and mass transit system it would be a truly great metropolis. Even without those things this region is tough to beat. You can reach these things in less than 3 hours: NYC, Washington DC, Atlantic City and Baltimore, the ocean, Pocono Mountains and the I95 corridor. We also have the reigning World Series Champs, reasonably priced housing, great restaurants, no sales tax on clothing, tons of history, excellent schools, all four seasons and loads of Scirocco folks! Oh yeah, no tornadoes, earthquakes, tsunami, volcanic eruptions or mud slides.


_Modified by bigtavo at 7:30 PM 2-25-2009_


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_... At the staff meeting our principal told us how good school tone is. ... 
School tone? Ummm, wha?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
The really sad part is compared to the public transit system in NYC, DC, Chicago, Boston and Portland, Philly's sucks balls! 


















Public transit? What's that?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_ 
Seriously though, if Philly had a better airport and mass transit system it would be a truly great metropolis. Even without those things this region is tough to beat. You can reach these things in less than 3 hours: *too many people packed in a small area*, *too many people*,*blah* and *blah*, the ocean(*crowded and damned jellyfish*), Pocono Mountains and *blah*. We also have *blah, blah, blah,* all four seasons and _loads of Scirocco folks_! 

_Modified by bigtavo at 7:30 PM 2-25-2009_









Loads of Scirocco folks. Now there is something good about the Philly area!!!!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_ 







What's not to like about the Philly airport? It's a USAirways hub plus its got narrow terminals, low ceilings, over priced parking to go with crappy eateries and shops.
Seriously though, if Philly had a better airport and mass transit system it would be a truly great metropolis. Even without those things this region is tough to beat. You can reach these things in less than 3 hours: NYC, Washington DC, Atlantic City and Baltimore, the ocean, Pocono Mountains and the I95 corridor. We also have the reigning World Series Champs, reasonably priced housing, great restaurants, no sales tax on clothing, tons of history, excellent schools, all four seasons and loads of Scirocco folks! Oh yeah, no tornadoes, earthquakes, tsunami, volcanic eruptions or mud slides.

_Modified by bigtavo at 7:30 PM 2-25-2009_

And your point?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_








Loads of Scirocco folks. Now there is something good about the Philly area!!!!


Just in case this gets out of hand, I am kidding.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_This thread is so different from last year...
I remember by this time last year, we were pretty much just trying to get to 500 pages asap









shhhhhh......
maybe the cincy 2010 thread will be 50 pages max!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_ Seriously though, if Philly had a better airport and mass transit system it would be a truly great metropolis. Even without those things this region is tough to beat. You can reach these things in less than 3 hours: NYC, Washington DC, Atlantic City and Baltimore, the ocean, Pocono Mountains and the I95 corridor. We also have the reigning World Series Champs, reasonably priced housing, great restaurants, no sales tax on clothing, tons of history, excellent schools, all four seasons and loads of Scirocco folks! Oh yeah, no tornadoes, earthquakes, tsunami, volcanic eruptions or mud slides.

I've never been to the Philly airport (driven past it quite a few times), but I do really like Philly as a city. The parts of Philly I used to visit were pretty bad though.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_ I've sworn off beer

Do I know you?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

****. That was a good manhattan. Tasted like more.
And for my friends with a sooty cross on your forehead, I'm attempting to give up fried things for lent.
*sigh*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_ What up, alma matter!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


What was that about excellent schools? It's "alma mater" Joe.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Speaking of alma matter...
I am a fan of American Idol. I've been watching it for the last 3 seasons...
Konomi's hometown is Phelan, CA - and one of the girls last week was from there. 








Konomi says her picture is in one of her yearbooks!









Too bad she got booted!








My favorite is Alexis Grace. She is awesome. She's gonna win, I'M TELLING YOU NOW, JUST SO YOU KNOW.









//unexpected bit of timob-watching-television

I hate that show more than pretty much anything.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_****. That was a good manhattan. Tasted like more.
And for my friends with a sooty cross on your forehead, I'm attempting to give up fried things for lent.
*sigh*

That's funny, I gave up giving things up.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
That's funny, I gave up giving things up.










hahahaha...
haven't heard _that_ one before....


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

My graduation was bumped to the week after Cincy since we've had so many school cancellations.
YAYYY!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_****. That was a good manhattan. Tasted like more.
And for my friends with a sooty cross on your forehead, I'm attempting to give up fried things for lent.
*sigh*

But WHY???
(I think lent has something to do with Cathy's re-viriginizing of her liver too.)


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Last year I gave up chocolate and booze. It was hard. Figured I'd try something different this year.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
The really sad part is compared to the public transit system in NYC, DC, Chicago, Boston and Portland, Philly's sucks balls! 


you know whos sucks more?
Baltimore


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_I can't stand the airport in Philly, feels so run down

Philly's airport is the only airport in a first-world country I've ever been too without a Starbucks. This really bothers me.








Anyways, I've been working on a horror movie all week. Today I walked onto set (an old abandoned mansion in the rich neighbourhood in Toronto) and found a pile of about two dozen dead bodies lying in the living, and another in the basement, ripped in half with guts spread out across the floor.
All in a days work, I guess.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_ This really bothers me.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Philly's airport is the only airport in a first-world country I've ever been too without a Starbucks. This really bothers me.








Anyways, I've been working on a horror movie all week. Today I walked onto set (an old abandoned mansion in the rich neighbourhood in Toronto) and found a pile of about two dozen dead bodies lying in the living, and another in the basement, ripped in half with guts spread out across the floor.
All in a days work, I guess.









*grins* That is awesome!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Studubbin (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

Marc, *cough*, I believe you forgot to use the "O" word.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
But WHY???
(I think lent has something to do with Cathy's re-viriginizing of her liver too.)

Nope, just co-incidental. I'd like to give up teaching for Lent though. Wait...a....minute...







I'm not Catholic anyways. THAT won't work out well... 
On another note, I got a lot of marking done so I could possibly do other things on the weekend if I'm lucky. It's actually above freezing right now, but it's supposed to get real cold for the weekend. Like fight with the TDI cold. Okay, more school crap to do....nose to the grindstone....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Philly's airport is the only airport in a first-world country I've ever been too without a Starbucks. This really bothers me.








Anyways, I've been working on a horror movie all week. Today I walked onto set (an old abandoned mansion in the rich neighbourhood in Toronto) and found a pile of about two dozen dead bodies lying in the living, and another in the basement, ripped in half with guts spread out across the floor.
All in a days work, I guess.









CHRIS!!!!! Old buddy, old pal.






















YOU may be the key to me realizing my next life goal!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I really want to be an extra in a zombie movie. I have my stagger all down pat, and the moaning....and my hair's a natural for the role.......if you ever hear of one that's in need, give me a shout!!!!! I could likely get Jules in on it too...what a mother-daughter bonding experience that would be....(You working in regular films now? If so, maybe you'll run into my cousin Barb, she runs a craft service. She's way cool, was a commune living hippie back in the day..)


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Goodmorning, time to drag a comb through my hair and put on some clean duds and go to work..


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Goodmorning, time to drag a comb through my hair and put on some clean duds and go to work..

You forgot something: COFFEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

I don't do coffee, and I've cut way back on soda, no longer keep it in the house, lots of water, green tea and sugar free coolaid.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

I do coffee. Mmm mmm mmm mmm mmmmm. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_I do coffee. Mmm mmm mmm mmm mmmmm. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Me too. It's almost a ceremony; measure, scoop, grind, brew, enjoy.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_I don't do coffee, and I've cut way back on soda, no longer keep it in the house, lots of water, green tea and sugar free coolaid.

Same, minus the kool-aid. Water and Green Tea is the place to be.








Dropped a tin of Sencha this morning at work before I could put the lid back on. Lost about 15% of the tea to the carpet.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_I do coffee. Mmm mmm mmm mmm mmmmm. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I LOVE LOVE LOVE coffee... just ask the so called "doctor" but over here it's not the best coffee.. makes me sad... i'm resorting to highly caffeinated tea... It's just not that same


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
I LOVE LOVE LOVE coffee... just ask the so called "doctor" but over here it's not the best coffee.. makes me sad... i'm resorting to highly caffeinated tea... It's just not that same









she does love coffee....the question is does anyone love her after she drinks too much and bounces off the walls like a banshee?


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

Today it's going to be 45 degrees and I get to prep my garage for the huge teardown/painting the car process I'll be going through.
Out goes the mom's Honda Accordion and in goes the rocco. w00t.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
she does love coffee....the question is does anyone love her after she drinks too much and bounces off the walls like a banshee?

You're still dating me arent you? Thats what I thought. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
I LOVE LOVE LOVE coffee... just ask the so called "doctor" but over here it's not the best coffee.. makes me sad... i'm resorting to highly caffeinated tea... It's just not that same









I might be the biggest lover of coffee in the world. I managed a coffee shop for 7 years. For any shot of espresso, I could guess withing a 1-2 second variance, how long it took to pour just by taste. 
However, some good strong Irish breakfast tea is the way to go over yonder. Stay away from most of the coffee, sadly. Either that, or import it from somewhere else.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*

Enjoying a good coffee _right now_. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















Speaking of, here is a nice café racer to remind us that spring is around the corner. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

^^ Nice on both counts, Marc. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Anyone else think Timbo needs these wheels?


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*

yeah, those would look great Timbo!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Speaking of, here is a nice café racer to remind us that spring is around the corner. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









Saaaaay, where can I get one of those cafe racers.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Well I'm sitting at home, they kicked us out and closed the office at about 12:15, I've been home about 20 min, WI winter weather, oh joy, at least I got the propane fill before it started snowing heavy. One more thing to fix now, the wiper linkage on my truck broke, drove the last 16 mi with no wipers.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
CHRIS!!!!! Old buddy, old pal. 






















YOU may be the key to me realizing my next life goal!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I really want to be an extra in a zombie movie. I have my stagger all down pat, and the moaning....and my hair's a natural for the role.......if you ever hear of one that's in need, give me a shout!!!!! I could likely get Jules in on it too...what a mother-daughter bonding experience that would be....*(You working in regular films now?* If so, maybe you'll run into my cousin Barb, she runs a craft service. She's way cool, was a commune living hippie back in the day..)

What kind of "films" did he do before?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_I don't do coffee, and I've cut way back on soda, no longer keep it in the house, lots of water, green tea and sugar free coolaid.

I don't drink coffee either, chocolate milk and soda are my beverages of choice, with the occasional hot chocolate mixed in. Mmmmmm.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Speaking of, here is a nice café racer to remind us that spring is around the corner. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









Yes please!!
The bike ain't bad, either.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Coffee is evil. Milk is good!









I was at sciroccojim's house all day. We spent much of it working on my steering column. My lower column bearing fell out when I was driving between PA and NY on the 48 state trip. I've been driving with the clicka-clacka ever since. NOW it's good! SO AWESOME! Feels SOOOOOO much better.
Jim's working on his brake caliper rebuild, wheel bearings, new dust shields, new control arms, ball joints, bushings, and god only knows what else on the Callaway!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_ I've been driving with the clicka-clacka ever since. NOW it's good! SO AWESOME! Feels SOOOOOO much better.


Took ya long enough!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

more wire-wheel and POR 15 action in my future this evening


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Mmmmmmm, German chocolate cake. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
What kind of "films" did he do before?









BIG films, with things that POP RIGHT OUT AT YOU







... (I date myself, nobody likely remembers "Monster Chiller Horror Theatre" or whatever it was called with Eugene Levy hosting...)


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
BIG films, with things that POP RIGHT OUT AT YOU







... (I date myself, nobody likely remembers "Monster Chiller Horror Theatre" or whatever it was called with Eugene Levy hosting...)









I thought maybe he had a career as a porn star that we didn't know about or something.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I thought maybe he had a career as a porn star that we didn't know about or something.

















On a sidenote, I might have found a new job laying out a professional magazine! Hope it works out okay!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I've sworn off beer till I shed another few pounds. THAT'll last...








99 days now is it?

You know it's not the beer, but the crap we eat when drinking, right? Just not right giving up the beer...


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Well I'm sitting at home, they kicked us out and closed the office at about 12:15, I've been home about 20 min, WI winter weather, oh joy, at least I got the propane fill before it started snowing heavy.

Oh joy. Where am I driving tomorrow? Oh yeah, Wisconsin. (Madison) Wheee.....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Anyone else think Timbo needs these wheels?









Completely agree, they would be the hotness on the Timob's steed.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Completely agree, they would be the hotness on the Timob's steed.

Have any of you ever seen, or even HEARD of me cleaning my wheels? Hell no. They would never ever work!









sciroccojim said that they pissed him off - he had an 85 Alpine White Wolfsburg Scirocco with these wheels. And if cleaning something too much can piss Jim off? THEN I'M DOOMED!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
sciroccojim said that they pissed him off - he had an 85 Alpine White Wolfsburg Scirocco with these wheels. And if cleaning something too much can piss Jim off? THEN I'M DOOMED!









But see...now....if you don't clean them they'll blend right in with the rest of your car


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

EDIT: pic for all of you whiny guys

































_Modified by wheeltowheel at 10:28 AM 2-27-2009_


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Where's 125th ownage picture?








Anyway, I should use my Golf and start a plowing business. It'll be a lot more effective than the current plowing business hired by our development.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I thought maybe he had a career as a porn star that we didn't know about or something.

















Here's a preview of the movie I'm doing right now: http://www.horrorsociety.com/2009/02/02/nostrum/


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Whelp. I now have 2 cars to prep for Cincy. 
The 85 rock grey metallic arrived in the drive tonight!
No PS (woof) and a bad throttle cable, but it starts right up and idles nicely.
I'll be flushing various fluids this weekend and hopefully test driving it some more as well.
Motor? Well, after driving a VR6 and a 2L 16v, it seems REALLY tame, but perfect for Jillian.
http://scirocco.menloparkrandd.com


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Have any of you ever seen, or even HEARD of me cleaning my wheels? Hell no. They would never ever work!









Try switching to a brake pad that produces less dust. (This coming from the idiot that needs to change out the extremely dusty Ferodo pads on his white-wheeled 16v.) Shut up and clean your damn car.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_ _edit_ is it sad that I just owned without even attempting? What is this life coming to? 

No. What *is* sad is that you didn't add an ownage pic with your edit.
*taps foot*


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_Whelp. I now have 2 cars to prep for Cincy. 


Correction, you have a car to prep for Cincy, as does Jillian. She wants to go? Then she has some work to do.

_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_No PS (woof) and a bad throttle cable, but it starts right up and idles nicely.


As in, the PS is dead? Yeah, woof.
However, if you're bitching that the car doesn't have power steering from the factory, then you've grown soft in your old age.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
As in, the PS is dead? Yeah, woof.
However, if you're bitching that the car doesn't have power steering from the factory, then you've grown soft in your old age.









I have one of each (one manual rack, one "non power assisted" PS), and the key to happiness (to quote Timbo) is TIRES! That is the key. Worn tires without PS make it WAY worse to turn that wheel. My A2 Jetta was also non PS, and I wore out 350 000 kms worth of tires on it, so I should know eh? Anyway, don't send your kid out with bad tires or brakes. It MAY buff out, but who wants to do all that buffing?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Goodmorning, time to trudge off through the snow.
TTFN


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Oh my, there are PLANS swirling all around me today like leaves in the wind...NONE of them are mine even....but let me tell you, it must be spring. Spring is the time for love.....and we all LOVE spoiling our cars.







I guess I have new parts for my toys in Dayton too...can't WAIT to see them....


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Coffee is evil. Milk is good!









WRONG! 
They both are good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I just finished off my breakfast of Cocoa Bumpers (all-natural version of Cocoa Puffs), a large glass of skim milk, and I'm following it up with some La Colombe Corsica blend coffee.
Mmmmmmm.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Cinnamon Toasters was my breakfast cereal of choice this morning.







Mighty tasty!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Speaking of breakfast... 
On Saturday morning of Cincy - do we have a regular place we gets breakfast? A regular time? Is there a tradition? 
Should we make one?


----------



## 20vHellride (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Speaking of breakfast... 
On Saturday morning of Cincy - do we have a regular place we gets breakfast? A regular time? Is there a tradition? 
Should we make one?

Last year we went to a diner out beyond the hotel. I don't remember the name, but some smartass told us "why don't you go to Denny's?"








-Chris16vRocco


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Breakfast? I've never heard of such a thing...it's something that only occurs at Scirocco meets


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'm about to consume some breakfast

In other news : the boogers you get after grinding away layers of seam sealer from the interior of a VW are very nasty


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_

In other news : the boogers you get after grinding away layers of seam sealer from the interior of a VW are very nasty









Try taking out the carpet in a 1940 Packard that has a moth infestation!







Mold and mildew to hell!

_edit_ I can not type on this new mac keyboard!










_Modified by wheeltowheel at 1:00 PM 2-27-2009_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I just put a set of headlight relays up for sale if anyone needs em: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4270072


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Muahahaah. TheTimob strikes again.








--Timob


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Tim, what size are the crimps on those connectors? D and C? I can never remember which crimp size to use


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_Tim, what size are the crimps on those connectors? D and C? I can never remember which crimp size to use

Which ones?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

On the terminals, single .25" spade connector, OEM style.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_On the terminals, single .25" spade connector, OEM style.

Hmm, my crimpers have no lettering, just 3 positions, they do the inner and outer ones at the same time.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

oh, interesting. Mine have 5 sizes on them, A-E.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

<resisting to say a variation of "plug it in" joke>








Is it just me or is it kinda slow in here today for a friday?


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Is it just me or is it kinda slow in here today for a friday?

It does








thanks for posting this photo of 16v at Cincy







... now I need to go find my TeamScirocco hat









_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*

Not every day you get to see 2 nice Flash Silver Scirocco's in a row


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Not every day you get to see 2 nice Flash Silver Scirocco's in a row









+1
good times http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Not every day you get to see 2 nice Flash Silver Scirocco's in a row









But you MIGHT see that in Ohio in June.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I've been busy at work today, but I still needed a small amount of distraction, so I made a collage to print on window-perf and put on the back window of my car for the cruise this weekend


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Wish I could make that this weekend, sounds fun.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
However, if you're bitching that the car doesn't have power steering from the factory, then you've grown soft in your old age.









Ohhh... That was mean.
Young'in, I can out wrench almost any one on the list or this forum.
(Just dont ask me to move again in the morning...)


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_ Anyway, don't send your kid out with bad tires or brakes. It MAY buff out, but who wants to do all that buffing?









The guy replaced the tires a few months before he died. He was anal about the maint on this car







Wish he'd joined the list


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

oy, the end of the work-day never comes quick enough


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_oy, the end of the work-day never comes quick enough

If you were in the eastern time zone, work would have been over already!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

OWN!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

I'm venturing to Jersey on Sunday to get me some new seats.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I'm venturing to Jersey on Sunday to get me some new seats.

Watch out for cops!
...
And tailgaters!
And people who cut you off!
And jughandles!
And traffic circles!
And pharmaceutical companies!
And chemical plants!
And those goddamned diners that are everywhere!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Geez, timob, you're worse than my mom!








Does anyone know how to get spell check into Safari? I just started using my iMac again, and I'm lost


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Geez, timob, you're worse than my mom!








Does anyone know how to get spell check into Safari? I just started using my iMac again, and I'm lost









Download FF and it's on!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Watch out for cops!
...
And tailgaters!
And people who cut you off!
And jughandles!
And traffic circles!
And pharmaceutical companies!
And chemical plants!
And those goddamned diners that are everywhere!









You forgot "My New Haircut" douchebags.








Eh, it's south Jersey, so it won't be too bad.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (smithma7)*

Thnx. Just got the fox and got the vortex add on too


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Well it looks like I'll be staying in the same hotel for both trips to PA, the Comfort Inn in Pottstown, staying longer on the second trip, we're flying in on Sun instead of Tues.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

om nom, wife made Chicken Pot Pie for dinner


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Watch out for cops!








...
And tailgaters!
And people who cut you off!
And jughandles!
And traffic circles!
And pharmaceutical companies!
And chemical plants!
And those goddamned diners that are everywhere!









Needed a pic-a-ture to add effect...







I LOVE the cops in Jersey...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

gotta go clean up the garage real quick, then pull the car in. This evening is for sound-deadening application, tomorrow is more rust eradication.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I'm way back into my photobucket account, so I'll post up pics of my secret red cars while they're handy:
1980 Porsche red:








1985 TRed Wolfie:








I bet you didn't even know about them eh?














Shhh, they're a secret....


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Just after my first Cincy. Spring 2001.
OMG I loved that car.....










_Modified by Rocco_julie at 8:47 AM 2-28-2009_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_red

There's so much evil in your post!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_oy, the end of the work-day never comes quick enough

Tell me about it. Worked 9 hours, with just a 15 for lunch.
The new guy is very cool. The not-so-new teenybopper annoys the crap out of me *likeOhmygod!*


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Needed a pic-a-ture to add effect...







I LOVE the cops in Jersey...









New Jersey cops...










































Not sure what I will do the next time I encounter one but it sure won't be pretty


----------



## Patter$on (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

I could have sworn you always refused to own a red car. Is that why it's a secret?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

mission accomplished for the evening:








the wife even helped








now it's time to go consume some


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

cool beans ^^^


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
_edit_ I can not type on this new mac keyboard!










I *soooo* hear you. Our host has provided a Mac laptop for my use, which actually is quite nce of him. (I think he didn't want to hear me whine about needing to check the 'Tex. lol.)
Breakfast? That was in Rantoul IL, drive-through McGrease. Certainly something I don't like to make a habit of but wanted to keep rolling.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Nice work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Watch out for cops!









This does make me think - the only bad thing about getting back into a Scirocco might be additional 'constabulary' attention. My trusty blue Fox seems nigh-unto invisible to the boys in blue. I'm sure they look at it and think, "Nah, that thing *can't* be going that fast."


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (IM16Vlvn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IM16Vlvn* »_I could have sworn you always refused to own a red car. Is that why it's a secret?

Shhh, we don't speak of them in the open...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_This does make me think - the only bad thing about getting back into a Scirocco might be additional 'constabulary' attention. My trusty blue Fox seems nigh-unto invisible to the boys in blue. I'm sure they look at it and think, "Nah, that thing *can't* be going that fast."









This was actually for the car in front of me, and as you can tell, this is a Waterfest trip, hence the water component. He was telling us that we couldn't park there.







Of course, we really had wanted to actually set up a campsite, but I digress....the boy's TD Jetta had poofes out a big white cloud and drifted off dea on the roadside. Yeah, we were happy to be told to leave I tell you.
On another note. I am officially sick of winter. Sick of finding my Arctic exploration gear to leave the house, sick of thawing outdoor pet water, sick of gloves and hats, boots, plugging in my car, all of it. This is a typical Canadain thing, it's all fine and good for so long, then it just needs to go away. It was 8C above freezing yesterday, today 11C below and dropping, with light snow. Hahahahaha weather Gods, enough already. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Edit. I stand corrected. Maker that 16C below right now. Yay.


_Modified by punchbug at 10:52 AM 2-28-2009_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Cath, when I was working in the school, one of the *ahem* wise teachers warned me about febuary. Yes, it's the shortest month of the year, and the days begin to get longer, but it's still the worst month. People just get stir crazy. And that was in DC: I can only imagine how much more fun it is up in the great white north.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Goodmorning, sitting here looking at the thermometer telling me it's -8F outside, think I'll watch videos today.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Cath, when I was working in the school, one of the *ahem* wise teachers warned me about febuary. Yes, it's the shortest month of the year, and the days begin to get longer, but it's still the worst month.

To quote Garfield... "February. The Monday of months."
Completely agree. But March starts tomorrow. I'm expecting one more major gasp of winter (always seems to happen in early March) before momma nature will let spring start to appear.


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Watch out for cops!
...
And tailgaters!
And people who cut you off!
And jughandles!
And traffic circles!
And pharmaceutical companies!
And chemical plants!
And those goddamned diners that are everywhere!









that reminds me of a joke....
heh
Why are the people in new york always so angry?









Cause the light at the end of there tunnel is new jersy!!!!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Good morning everyone! Off to work... *sigh*


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Good morning everyone! Off to work... *sigh*

+1
will return home after 9:30 tonight








only plus is I get to drive the Scirocco to work


----------



## 89cabby (Mar 29, 2008)

got my rocco this year hope to make it to cincy with it, or maybe ride navigator


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

The more the merrier








Scirocco gets an oil change this morning in preparation for the cruise tomorrow.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_The more the merrier








Scirocco gets an oil change this morning in preparation for the cruise tomorrow.

Cruise? Meh, I'll be working tomorrow


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yeah, Port Townsend Cruise. You should come down in April for the Camp 18 cruise tho, since you won't be able to make it to cincy


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_yeah, Port Townsend Cruise. You should come down in April for the Camp 18 cruise tho, since you won't be able to make it to cincy









Nobody wants to work weekends...so I do








Chances of seeing me anywhere but drive back and forth to work are extremely slim








Cincy!



_Modified by Iroczgirl at 2:07 PM 2-28-2009_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Well so much for keeping warm in the house today, went out and froze my tootsies off snow blowing the driveway. 
I'll probably wander out this afternoon and look at small mills so I can make some stuff for my car, first on the list is new tilt/slide sunroof brackets out of steel.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Nobody wants to work weekends...so I do








Chances of seeing me anywhere but drive back and forth to work are extremely slim








Y'all should have a Scirocco meet at her work.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Y'all should have a Scirocco meet at her work.









Jerome (hardrocco) swung by


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_



Gaahh! Too much green! Take it away!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Cath, when I was working in the school, one of the *ahem* wise teachers warned me about febuary. Yes, it's the shortest month of the year, and the days begin to get longer, but it's still the worst month. People just get stir crazy. And that was in DC: I can only imagine how much more fun it is up in the great white north.

Yeah, soon we'll be heading into the spring mating season, err, whatever. There are always lots of fights this time of year, and general restlessness. I planned two pregnancies to end in February for that reason. I know, TMI. November's as bad; it's endless for us with no break. My particular school has its own factors conspring to make it less enjoyable too, which I will not go into online. I suppose that's part of the reason I stay, for the challenges. Okay, it's mainly for the paycheck.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
Gaahh! Too much green! Take it away!









What is that green stuff anyway?








Around here, it's been white on the ground for so long, that I just don't remember seeing anything like it...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

Well, the ground is pretty brown here, with snow piled on the edges. But it is COLD!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Same. I'm currently hibernating in the office.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Same.

I can't complain about the weather too much.
Besides being outside for a couple days of work, most of my time has been spent planning vacations/roadtrips for all of April and May http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
I can't complain about the weather too much.
Besides being outside for a couple days of work, most of my time has been spent planning vacations/roadtrips for all of April and May http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Where are you going?


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
I can't complain about the weather too much.
Besides being outside for a couple days of work, most of my time has been spent planning vacations/roadtrips for all of April and May http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

your not planning a road trip for June


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

Well, the list includes Vancover, Seattle and all of Europe (Wolfsburg included), and then maybe Ohio near the end.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Well, the list includes Vancover, Seattle and all of Europe (Wolfsburg included), and then maybe Ohio near the end.









Aw, we need more details!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

No.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_No.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

aigh, time to head out for the cruise. Enjoy your Sunday, I'll be driving the Scirocco all day


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Goodmorning, going to wander off here in a few hours to pick up an overhead hoist for the shed.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

And I just got back in from making the wastegate controller plate. Its drying as we type....
Its the last piece I need to make before reassembly.
God its cold out.....


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Anyone interested in having a lineup of red cars to combat the white ones this year? Secret clan anyone?
Pic ftr


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_No.









That is NOT an appropriate response, Mister. We, the voters, demand to know.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Anyone interested in having a lineup of red cars to combat the white ones this year? Secret clan anyone?


You asked for it, but it'll burn your eyes:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Afternoon, y'all. I'm on a mission right now. A mission for a built 2-liter. Should be in my possession in an hour. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
You asked for it, but it'll burn your eyes:









I just drank a glass of milk, and there goes my vision...








Eh Joe, you are going to love the 2 liter motor. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

god luck joe
I picked up my wheels today, they're dirty, but straight and curb free. and there is a 5th wheels, which I didnt know about when I put in my deposit


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

This weekend I travelled to Belfast in Northern Ireland where I went to Giants Causeway....
Sat in the Wishing Chair... and...








WISHED FOR A SCIROCCO....
Then, later while walking to a pub







to watch the Ireland England 6 Nations Rugby Game saw this little bad ass just parked on the side of the street...








...clearly a car you simply park along the side of a super busy road...
I hope my wish comes true!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Princess_Pink at 8:15 PM 3-1-2009_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*

Maybe you should have wished for the Lambo. It was sitting right there afterall.
In other news, a west coast car I was trying to buy is now not for sale. And not because I, or someone else bought it. Sad day....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

I picked up my seats in New Jersey today (mmmmm leathery Corrado goodness), then stopped in Delaware to pick up a windshield from Peter. Just got home a few minutes ago. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
WISHED FOR A SCIROCCO....
Then, later while walking to a pub







to watch the Ireland England 6 Nations Rugby Game saw this *little bad ass*














just parked on the side of the street...


You sure are having bad luck finding a Scirocco! At least you've got the scirocco pride going on with the hoodie! Gotta love timob's creations!








Maybe you should pray to the Scirocco god? Tried that with the fuel pump god, but it didn't work out too well...


_Modified by wheeltowheel at 8:35 PM 3-1-2009_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_











Soooo Awesome!!






















I'm gonna visit Ireland one day very soon!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Damn, work (I work at an Advance Autoparts) was busy today. Everybody is PANICKING about the snowstorm that's coming. Like it's the goddamned end of the world.
We had our highest sales day EVER since this store opened. Selling all kinds of stupid BS, ice scrapers, washer fluid, wipers, car covers (stupid), and salt.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Yeah, people freak out about snow around here.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Anyone interested in having a lineup of red cars to combat the white ones this year? Secret clan anyone?


I am down. LA3A ftw!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (G-rocco)*

So much evil!








If you had enough red cars, you could write "EVIL" for a mini car flyover word!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Well come on, living here in WI I know about wanting to replace wiper blades, refilling the washer fluid, and replacing that broken ice scraper before the weather moves in, not sure about the salt, now cat litter I can understand, that stuff gives mad traction as well as making a good cheap oil absorber.
But that does remind me, I need to fix the wipers on the truck, need to replace the linkage bushing.


_Modified by tmechanic at 10:52 PM 3-1-2009_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I am down. LA3A ftw!










evil


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

made it back from the cruise, put ~410 miles on the Scirocco, no major problems, but found a fairly major leak from the rain-tray, that's tomorrow evenings project.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Any pictures from the cruise? I did do some work to the Scirocco this evening...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_So much evil!








If you had enough red cars, you could write "EVIL" for a mini car flyover word!

If we had enough cars, we could write EVIL *and* NICE. Then you could choose which word to put yours into.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Damn, work (I work at an Advance Autoparts) was busy today. Everybody is PANICKING about the snowstorm that's coming. Like it's the goddamned end of the world.
We had our highest sales day EVER since this store opened. Selling all kinds of stupid BS, ice scrapers, washer fluid, wipers, car covers (stupid), and salt.

So what qualifies as a "storm" there? We have strong NorthEast winds, -13C, and about 2mm of snow on the ground. It's not a panic here that's for sure. More like just another day. 
And Julie, you'll appreciate this. I spent a good part of yesterday sanding, and I am oddly quite sore








Note to the younguns: If you do creative paint effects on your wall, at some point you MAY want that wall smooth again. The easiest way to do this is to buy a different house







I suppose I should do a before and after picture eh? Woke up thinking about the colour purple. Spring must be coming soon







(I'm usually thinking about green







)
Oh, and Princess? LOVE the pictures, are you doing a whole album of "Timbo Shirt on an Adventure"? I think they should make you the official spokesmodel and provide you with a complete wardrobe. THAT of course, would include a mint Scirocco of your choosing....








Jim, Tim? Get on that eh?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

I'm @ the Embassy Suites in DC Mon & Tuesday night.


----------



## Studubbin (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

Good Morning! No snow here at all...


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

*FV-QR*

we are also snowless.....


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_I'm @ the Embassy Suites in DC Mon & Tuesday night.









This is not a site for booty calls.... go try sugardaddy.com


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (atx-g60)*

we had 6" on saturday... clear skies today w/ snow still on the ground.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Oh, and Princess? LOVE the pictures, are you doing a whole album of "Timbo Shirt on an Adventure"? I think they should make you the official spokesmodel and provide you with a complete wardrobe. THAT of course, would include a mint Scirocco of your choosing....








Jim, Tim? Get on that eh?









I am indeed doing an entire collection of the Timob hoodie in various countries... I do agree that I should be provided with a full wardrobe... i'm a size small... jim and tim... i await your reply http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Any pictures from the cruise? I did do some work to the Scirocco this evening...


http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4273035


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Great, thanks!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

looks like the official count was 400+, saw one post for 396, one for 412.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_I'm @ the Embassy Suites in DC Mon & Tuesday night.









you have IM's


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
This is not a site for booty calls.... go try sugardaddy.com

















_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
you have IM's

I'm getting IM's already... booootay!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Goodmorning, no new snow here either, just what's left over from last Thurs.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

2.0 liter - acquired.
Got a TON of spares including 3 A2 GTI/GLI intake manifolds, including a 50mm. Can't use any of those, so they will be up for sale soon. 
Also got three chips. Stock VW EPROM, one from Autotech and one from TT. 
Lots of extras. External oil cooler, thermostatic sandwich plate, extra cluster, Mk3 overflow reservoir, and a large box of miscellany. Great guy to do business with. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Pictures to follow.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
So what qualifies as a "storm" there? We have strong NorthEast winds, -13C, and about 2mm of snow on the ground. It's not a panic here that's for sure. More like just another day. 

We got somewhere between 3-8" of snow. It's hard to tell because the wind has been blowing it around so there are deep and shallow spots. It's about 25°F.
Oh, and congrats on 3000 posts, Cathy!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_2.0 liter - acquired.
Also got three chips. Stock VW EPROM, one from Autotech and one from TT. 
Lots of extras. External oil cooler, thermostatic sandwich plate, extra cluster, Mk3 overflow reservoir, and a large box of miscellany. Great guy to do business with. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Pictures to follow.


Now you need to hurry up with this engine swap








... 95 days 'til your Scirocco leaves for Ohio


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

time to track down a new speedo cable


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_2.0 liter - acquired.
Got a TON of spares including 3 A2 GTI/GLI intake manifolds, including a 50mm. Can't use any of those, so they will be up for sale soon. 
Also got three chips. Stock VW EPROM, one from Autotech and one from TT. 
Lots of extras. External oil cooler, thermostatic sandwich plate, extra cluster, Mk3 overflow reservoir, and a large box of miscellany. Great guy to do business with. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Pictures to follow.

LMK on the 50mm I'm probably going to stick with the RH airbox setup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

OK guys, since I will be traveling at 5:30 tomorrow AM, I have to ask what the conditions are like out in Philly, I'll probably ask again later tonight too.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_OK guys, since I will be traveling at 5:30 tomorrow AM, I have to ask what the conditions are like out in Philly, I'll probably ask again later tonight too.

Right now it is kinda messy. Snow all last night and through the AM today, but tapered off right after noon. 22 degrees right now, going down to 11 tonight. Highways and main arteries are pretty clear but secondary roads are still a mess. Tomorrow is sunny and 29. Looks like clear skies for flying. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_









Holy crap! You have more snow than I have for once.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4273035

Any chance you could hand pick and post up one opr two Scirocco images from that for us intraweb challenged types?


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Any chance you could hand pick and post up one opr two Scirocco images from that for us intraweb challenged types?

dialup... hehe








Congrats on your 3000th post
I'll see if I can find a rocco image, although I am maxing out my ram with all the pics.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Holy crap! You have more snow than I have for once.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Any chance you could hand pick and post up one opr two Scirocco images from that for us intraweb challenged types?


I'll work on it, just for you Cathy


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Thanks guys, I'm finaly at home and now I can see the pics, kinda looks like my yard.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Right now it is kinda messy. Snow all last night and through the AM today, but tapered off right after noon. 22 degrees right now, going down to 11 tonight. Highways and main arteries are pretty clear but secondary roads are still a mess. Tomorrow is sunny and 29. Looks like clear skies for flying. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Pretty much a weekly thing up here this winter, except long periods of well below freezing temps and a fair amount of sub zero too.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Hopefully I'll be able to swap some seats around on Wednesday.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

What's everyone doing tonight?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

OWN!!!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Vortex is not loading when you hit post.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

loading just fine for me...


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_What's everyone doing tonight?

-Had school 'till 3:30
-Cello lesson from 4-4:30
-Eatings from 5:30-6
-Boy Scouts from 6:45-9
Now I'm working on this damn university of texas chemistry homework. It's actually much easier than usual, but twice as long. And, it's getting late. Still have yet to start homework for other classes. I can't wait untill I'm in college! 1.5 more years!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_loading just fine for me...

Well aren't you special.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Sample problem for anyone up for a chemistry review: (this one isn't as bad as it seems)
38) 10 points
In the molecular orbital representation of ben-
zene, the bonding between each C C pair is
best thought of as
1. one pi bond and half a delocalized pi
bond.
2. one sigma and one pi bond.
3. one sigma bond.
4. one sigma and two pi bonds.
5. one sigma and half a delocalized pi
bond.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_OWN!!!!









Thanks, haven's seen her all winter. She's sleeping.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Thanks, haven's seen her all winter. She's sleeping.

are euro bumpers foreseeable in the future?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_What's everyone doing tonight?

Listening to Mandy talk about her new car, which she only paid for today-it is being trucked from a dealership in VT to here.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

hotel baby...


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

home


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Listening to Mandy talk about her new car, which she only paid for today-it is being trucked from a dealership in VT to here.

What'd she get?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

At work:
I made sure we sell a 710 cap








The Abington K-9 unit sat in the parking lot all day








I delivered many parts to many shops in these two stupid trucks. One is an 05. The other is an 09. Can you tell the difference? There's really not much of one. RWD, no traction control. Cheapest tires available. no weight in the back. Roads in Philadelphia weren't plowed. WORST DELIVERY VEHICLES EVAR!








I went over to Raul's place, and he made Salad. We have Lettuce, Broccoli, Radish, Pepper, Tomato, Mushroom, Carrot and dressing of whatever sort! Damned good.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Except it had mushrooms. Which are disgusting.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Except it had mushrooms. Which make me trip my face off...... I love that feeling.

fixed my dear.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Naw. I just really really hate mushrooms...I'm all about texture. They're too...rubbery for me. Yuck.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Naw. I'm all about texture.

I just met a girl on the plane who said she was texture-sensitive as well. She hates pulp in her OJ. Me? I just have to mix yogurt around before I ingest it.
I hope you like brisket Amber...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Test! Muahaha....!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_At work:
I delivered many parts to many shops in these two stupid trucks. One is an 05. The other is an 09. Can you tell the difference? There's really not much of one. RWD, no traction control. Cheapest tires available. no weight in the back. Roads in Philadelphia weren't plowed. WORST DELIVERY VEHICLES EVAR!










I hate those trucks too!! Ours are 07's. talk about SUCKING!! We have 3 sandbags in each, and I let 5-10lbs of air out of the rear tires of one of them. That seemed to help keep them from packing with snow and slush.
Tonight, however, I am trying to plan how to fix my scirocco so I can drive it once the coupe I am currently driving is sold!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_What's everyone doing tonight?


... out driving my Scirocco in 3000 to 5000 rpm range


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_What's everyone doing tonight?

Watched probably the most horrible movie I've ever sat all the way through this side of a porno. And the only reason I did that was because of the borderline porno.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Whaat movie?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

blah, tired, bored, in bed already, now I can't sleep


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Test! Muahaha....!


pass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_At work: WORST DELIVERY VEHICLES EVAR!









No way. You haven't seen terrible delivery vehicles.
Right now at work we have a 2005 Dodge Stratus, which actually kicks ass. It's fairly quick, but it's a bitch to see out of (damn "cab forward" styling).
Our other car is a 2000 Ford Contour which has been wrecked about a dozen times, so the passenger door doesn't open (neither does the window), they don't do any maintenance on it anymore (when it dies, they'll scrap it I guess) so it runs terribly, and it smells like gasoline (that's probably not good). If it wasn't beat to sh*t I'd like it, though.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Whaat movie?

"Another Gay Sequel."
It's horrible. Really horrible. And at times disturbing. But the scenery is nice.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

What's it the sequel to? (Will I be sorry I asked?)


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_

... out driving my Scirocco in 3000 to 5000 rpm range









If I want to do that I'll have to get out of the city


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_What's it the sequel to? (Will I be sorry I asked?)

LOL!
Why, "Another Gay Movie" of course. Also disturbing, but slightly better. Scenery is nice in that one too.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
LOL!
Why, "Another Gay Movie" of course. Also disturbing, but slightly better. Scenery is nice in that one too.









I guess there was a "Gay Movie" before that, right?


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
If I want to do that I'll have to get out of the city










that was in the city limits ... in 3rd gear










_Modified by California 16v at 11:50 PM 3-2-2009_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_What's everyone doing tonight?

was riding a train back to NYC.
it was a fancy train that gave you the real experience like you were right out in elements


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_
that was in the city limits ... in 3rd gear









_Modified by California 16v at 11:50 PM 3-2-2009_

I see a trip to eastern washington in the silver one's short term future







That is, if I manage to recover before going back to work...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Except it had mushrooms. Which make me trip my face off...... I love that feeling.


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_fixed my dear.










_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Naw. I just really really hate mushrooms...I'm all about texture. They're too...rubbery for me. Yuck.

I think someone need to explain the joke to the princess here.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_I think someone need to explain the joke to the princess here. 

Allow me.
You see Konomi, certain kinds of mushrooms have hallucinogenic effects, and are commonly referred to as "shrooms".


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Spent the early evening at my son's hockey game, and the late evening underneath my Fox putting the exhaust back together. No more plugged cat, yay.
Oh dear, I gotta stop posting in this thread or get me a camera. Sigh. Well, since I don't have any rocco pics of my own yet, this pic of a fellow Foxer's ride will hafta do. Sadly, it died an untimely death due to an oil change and a misinstalled oil filter.
















I did have a pic of my Fox in here, but it was huge. This one was better...


_Modified by kerensky at 10:13 PM 3-2-2009_


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Allow me.
You see Konomi, certain kinds of mushrooms have hallucinogenic effects, and are commonly referred to as "shrooms".


Damn, she's engaged to me......her of all people should know this! Just as the Timob - he was introduced to many surreal and trip-influenced artwork and music while he was here. I think I sort of distorted his mind as well....sorry Timob


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Goodmorning, well off to the airport.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
are euro bumpers foreseeable in the future?

Are you suggesting her butt sticks out too far?







That MAY be a good thing...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Watched probably the most horrible movie I've ever sat all the way through this side of a porno. And the only reason I did that was because of the borderline porno.

Did you get the uncut version of "Canadain Bacon" then? THAT would be disturbing for sure. Are you still okay with crossing the border after that?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
LOL!
Why, "Another Gay Movie" of course. Also disturbing, but slightly better. Scenery is nice in that one too.









Is that the one with Belgian Chocolate?







I can't IMAGINE the sequel being any good.
On another note, I'm back in here eating warm oatmeal after the usual pilgrimage to top up the bug's charge. Not sure what her bleed is about, but in this cold she begins the day at about 12.1V, which is just not enough to crank over all that massive TDI goodness. In happier news, I should be able to pick up my new computer tonight. It was a special order so I could get one in COPPER







I've already been warned not to drop it on Klaus' carpet or it will disappear. Yep, should be marginally useful given the fact that I likely can't use it here online. I doubt it has a modem/phone jack. Got it for other things anyway...










_Modified by punchbug at 4:04 AM 3-3-2009_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

This is the inside of Nataku's mind:









Konomi copes by ignoring the madness.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Allow me.
You see Konomi, certain kinds of mushrooms have hallucinogenic effects, and are commonly referred to as "shrooms".









You think I don't know that? I'm not stupid you know. I was ignoring it.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

one more pic from Sunday for Cathy :


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Hi everybody. I've been lurking. I have been designing a new web site for a client- my first "real" site in a couple of years so learning a lot. I have the site fully validated in xhtml and css by the W3C, shows up great in Firefox but in IE, it SUCKS. Goddamn microsoft's propitiatory rendering! The W3C sets the standards, not you guys!!!
So I've been trying to modify my "perfect" code to work with IE without breaking how it looks in FF, while still being valid through the W3C. Sound like fun? You bet.
Some good news though, I demo'ed the site to the staff at meeting today and they all loved it. So that makes me feel good. 
No Rocco content. My budget has taken a big hit lately so the wife and I are being cold and thrifty. Shouldn't be for long though!
Brendan


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

I hear ya on the IE vs. W3C shenanigans...for my Comp. Sci. Minor that was a huge sticking point, most professors just said "all we car is that if it renders in firefox, the fact that IE makes its own rules isn't your problem"


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

you could just put code in that detects the browser in use and redirects to the specific browser page


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Are you suggesting her butt sticks out too far?







That MAY be a good thing...









It is a good thing... it's referred to as a GHETTO BOOTY







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*Cue images of ghetto Booties*


_Modified by Princess_Pink at 5:45 PM 3-3-2009_


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
It is a good thing... it's referred to as a GHETTO BOOTY







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*Cue images of ghetto Booties*

_Modified by Princess_Pink at 5:45 PM 3-3-2009_

Ghetto booty not necessary.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_you could just put code in that detects the browser in use and redirects to the specific browser page

Thought of that, but 2 websites? Gah. Plus, I'd rather not mess with Javascript or PHP foolery, this is a pure CSS/xhtml site. I fixed a couple things but IE seems to just flat out ignore static margins and box width/height.








Brendan


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

Well, I'm here at the hotel, I've been out to the plant, confused the crap out of the EEs, and have a workable plan for getting them up and running tomorrow so we can get through the testing on Thurs.
All in all, a good day so far. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
What'd she get?

An '09 Challenger....Dare I post a pic? 








Just can't seem to get her to give up that Mopar. Seems to be in her family's blood. Though she does seem to have an interest in white Scirocco 16Vs.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Ok, here's one to counteract that last pic I posted...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Well, I have a new friend. Her name is Penny (because she is copper in colour). But she has a few impedements because she's a cheap little tramp. First, no modem, so she stays offline for now, hence no updates. Second, her owner is illiterate in her language. Third, she had no CD drive, so software additions will be a challenge for stupid old me. But is she ever slick! 160Gb, running XP, and weighs in at 2.2 lbs give or take. Did I mention that she's copper????







I'll post up a picture soon, but yes, she IS Scirocco related. I've already looked at the gauge display, next hurdle will be getting her to talk to the car.


_Modified by punchbug at 5:10 PM 3-3-2009_


----------



## 1nsanevwfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

The weather here has been great 70 degrees + today. Which reminds me is it June yet?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Okay, rule number one. I told the kid at the desk (at the local "store previously known as Radio Shack" that the owner had gone to the back to get me some car parts. He was unaware that they sold auto parts, and looked really confused. Then he asked ME if THEY sold auto parts. I assured him that they in fact did!)
Anyway, here's Penny giving Lenny a lap dance. She's "that way" it seems. Lenny, BTW, is a pretty normal sized laptop. Penny is SO teensy! Here's hoping she's all that and a bag of chips. So far so good. She goes to school tomorrow, hopefully I can get some marks software into her.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Penny's kind of a tramp, eh?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Im going to cut it off at the pass, but 10 to 1, Princess_Pink says that Penny is 'Meghan Size'
watch it closely Cath, she might try and steal it from you


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Penny's kind of a tramp, eh?

She seems to be that way, and she just moved in. She's giving my digital camera a lapdance now. She's just so little she flops herself on top of anything and everything










_Modified by punchbug at 5:42 PM 3-3-2009_


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_









Loved the narrative!!! Acer Aspire Ones are full of win!
I have been at a college expo all night. It was basically a competition between the private colleges to see who can give out the most free stuff. Public ones like OSU were really stingy... I wonder why


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

whoo, college expos, I remember those.
funny thing is, the schools that accepted me either didn't have a booth at the ones I went to, or I didn't visit their booths when I was at the expo.
don't hate on the state schools, there is a value to going to a school of size, namely that you can have some kick ass electives


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I guess there was a "Gay Movie" before that, right?

No actually, "Another Gay Movie" was a spoof of "Another Teen Movie." Funny trying to pick out all the references to all the various teen movies, plus a ton of gay-themed or gay icon movies.
Yeah, you asked.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_funny thing is, the schools that accepted me either didn't have a booth at the ones I went to, or I didn't visit their booths when I was at the expo.


It was hard to tell what each school was about. I'm still not sure. I should take a picture of the massive pile of panthlets I accumulated








I think it would be fun to go to a small school (Wilmington, Oberlin, etc.) for my first 4 years, and then go on to a larger school for the next 4 years.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
I think it would be fun to go to a small school (Wilmington, Oberlin, etc.) for my first 4 years, and then go on to a larger school for the next 4 years.

going the super dooper senior route?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_I have been at a college expo all night.

Which is why you didn't call about a fuel pump.







Any other time this week?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Posting from my tax refund, aka an iPod touch while stealing intarwebs. I hear if you register your starbucks card you gets free wifi in their stores.... Mobile surfing ftw! I know alls of you with smartphones are already enjoying this, but I like my cheapass phone. !


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
An '09 Challenger....Dare I post a pic? 








Just can't seem to get her to give up that Mopar. Seems to be in her family's blood. Though she does seem to have an interest in white Scirocco 16Vs.

The back bumper on that darn Mopar sits higher than the roof of my Scirocco








The nose, looks great! The back...I don't know what they were thinking


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Posting from my tax refund, aka an iPod touch while stealing intarwebs. I hear if you register your starbucks card you gets free wifi in their stores.... Mobile surfing ftw! I know alls of you with smartphones are already enjoying this, but I like my cheapass phone. !



just finished filing my tax refund http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







... got money back ... which will pay for new wheels and tires for my Scirocco. the new shoes will be 15" BBS RA'S with Kumho Ecsta 195/50 tires


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (California 16v)*

Goodmorning, well, time to wander off to the plant and see if I can get this thing working.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Which is why you didn't call about a fuel pump.







Any other time this week?

Sorry I haven't called yet.








I've been sick these past two days, and now dad's out of town until monday. I guess I could always bring over the older fuel pump...


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

LOL! What's Dan doing in the trunk? *I* know. It's the bloody antenna. Which I replaced with a new one, and it worked for a whole month then died. So I'll be "asssuming the position" again before long. Power antennae must just be flaky! That's IT. I MUST finish up in this house and get moving on some car stuffs. PLus I'm curious about if this new netbook will talk to Klausie's mind...muahaha. I have not tuned AT ALL since I got the car back, THAT should be good for some stress, trying to remember that stuff after how many years....


----------



## CALAWAYMK2 (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Which is why you didn't call about a fuel pump.







Any other time this week?

On this fuel pump thing...has anyone checked to see if the proper fuel relay is in there? I believe that I read somewhere that 82 1.7 has a different relay than a 83 1.8. 82 having a fuse atop the relay and the 83 different. Maybe somewhere along the line, someone put in the wrong relay. I don't know if this would make a difference, but just a thought.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
I've been sick these past two days, and now dad's out of town until monday. I guess I could always bring over the older fuel pump...

Just get to feeling better, then we'll worry about the pump.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_The nose, looks great! The back...I don't know what they were thinking








It was probably designed so that being rear-ended by an SUV wouldn't total the car. My wife tapped (and I mean that quite literally) a Honduh from behind last month. Not a scratch on the truck. New trunk lid and bumper cover for the Honda. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
It was hard to tell what each school was about. I'm still not sure. I should take a picture of the massive pile of panthlets I accumulated








I think it would be fun to go to a small school (Wilmington, Oberlin, etc.) for my first 4 years, and then go on to a larger school for the next 4 years.

I didn't even go to any college expos. I applied to one school and got accepted. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (it was Wilmington) I turned in my application really early though- like the summer before my senior year in HS, and got accepted before Christmas. So yeah, I pretty much screwed off my whole senior year.








Brendan


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
The back bumper on that darn Mopar sits higher than the roof of my Scirocco








The nose, looks great! The back...I don't know what they were thinking









Yep, just like the new Mustang.








Plus, don't they weigh like, 8,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,00,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 lbs?
There are a couple driving around town, man they are friggin huge!
Brendan


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_Im going to cut it off at the pass, but 10 to 1, Princess_Pink says that Penny is 'Meghan Size'
watch it closely Cath, she might try and steal it from you

In this one instance, the Doctor is correct, people have them over here and bring them to class.... I WANT ONE... its just small and tiny and the perfect size for me!!! I want a pink one though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
I have been at a college expo all night. 

You can come to Carlow University... its small... PRIMARILY WOMEN...meaning horny girls...and also you can tell by the website and "marylands meghan" blogger on the school website that clearly its a good school because i'm the face of Carlow hahaha


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*

Carlow University 
Wait for it.....

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
Thought of that, but 2 websites? Gah. Plus, I'd rather not mess with Javascript or PHP foolery, this is a pure CSS/xhtml site. I fixed a couple things but IE seems to just flat out ignore static margins and box width/height.








Brendan

Don't browser sniff... try using some IE css hacks. Check this site for all the goods: http://www.positioniseverything.net/
But then... http://24ways.org/2005/avoidin...lorer
It's tough to make a great design and make it work in all the modern browsers. I try to do designs that I can code to work in them all without too much css hacking. Here at work, we're still in a table-based-layout world, which is irritating, but at least I know the site looks the same in all browsers. We're trying to get away from tables, though; but with 20000+ pages, and lots of sub-sites that have their own designs, it's not going to be easy.
Remember, if you get stuck, send me a URL and I'll take a stab at it. Also, you might want to consider joining CSS-Discuss: http://www.css-discuss.org/mailman/listinfo/css-d It's a mailing list (like our .org) and there's some very knowledgeable people on it; just don't go in asking noob questions. They won't teach you the basics, but will help you figure out quirks in the code.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_

just finished filing my tax refund http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







... got money back ... which will pay for new wheels and tires for my Scirocco. the new shoes will be 15" BBS RA'S with Kumho Ecsta 195/50 tires










nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Im thinking about those tires for my pepperpots


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
PRIMARILY WOMEN...meaning horny girls...

ask me how I know


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
There are a couple driving around town, man they are friggin huge!
Brendan

We should start classifying vehicles by their ride height into cars/trucks/semi's...there's no way that new Challenger would fall into the 'car' category.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CALAWAYMK2)*

Thanks for all the help guys!









_Quote, originally posted by *CALAWAYMK2* »_Maybe somewhere along the line, someone put in the wrong relay.t.
That's a good thought. I have not checked the relay type.

_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Just get to feeling better, then we'll worry about the pump.
Ok sounds good. 
I don't even know what I am sick with. I slept for 12 hours today and have no clue why.









_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
I turned in my application really early though- like the summer before my senior year in HS, and got accepted before Christmas. So yeah, I pretty much screwed off my whole senior year.








How was wilmington? I probably won't be screwing off my senior year so that I can take full advantage of all the college (ap) classes my high school offers. Bio2, Physics, Psychology, English 101-102, etc. Plus, I will be going to med/vet/pharm school after my first 4 years, so I figure that it might be beneficial to learn everything I possibly can while I'm here in limbo.

_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_You can come to Carlow University... its small... PRIMARILY WOMEN...meaning horny girls...and also you can tell by the website and "marylands meghan" blogger on the school website that clearly its a good school because i'm the face of Carlow hahaha









lol I will def look into that


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Carlow University 
Wait for it.....
















I would just like to also add that I am on numerous course catalogs, and brochures, I will have a princess tent at cincy where I will be signing them for all of my fans and maybe if you are so lucky, I will pose with your scirocco hahahahaaa http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
I would just like to also add that I am on numerous course catalogs, and brochures, I will have a princess tent at cincy where I will be signing them for all of my fans and maybe if you are so lucky, I will pose with your scirocco hahahahaaa http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









ooohhh! Dibs!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_I would just like to also add that I am on numerous course catalogs, and brochures, I will have a princess tent at cincy where I will be signing them for all of my fans and maybe if you are so lucky, I will pose _naked_ with your scirocco hahahahaaa http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Now that's one way to make some money at Cincy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

such a drag when I actually have to work while I'm at work


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Now that's one way to make some money at Cincy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Best quote edit evAr.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Posting from my new drivers seat. Sadly, it's sitting in my living room.
I need to wait for more snow to melt so I can drag a vacuum out to the driveway and clean up the car a little, and I have to swap over the seat belt buckles and remove the Corrado lap belt.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_such a drag when I actually have to work while I'm at work

Awwww. I just came back inside after installing a new clock lightbulb in the boss' Scirocco 16v.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Awwww. I just came back inside after installing a new clock lightbulb in the boss' Scirocco 16v.









Is there a new member to the Scirocco family?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Now that's one way to make some money at Cincy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

we need an emoticon that hangs its head in shame


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
we need an emoticon that hangs its head in shame

Well he IS evil, after all!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I just snapped a pic of my fuse box. Does anyone see anything odd at all?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

I don't see anything odd...


----------



## CALAWAYMK2 (Apr 10, 2002)

The relay in question is the one just to the left of number 4. What is it's part number?


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

Stock pic of fuel pump relay:








My relay:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

Funky aftermarket relay! boooo! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

I'm pretty sure it's stock timbo


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
Is there a new member to the Scirocco family?

Nah. I sold him this one a bit over a year ago. Stock, black 16v.


----------



## CALAWAYMK2 (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Funky aftermarket relay! boooo! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

This is what Potterman is selling, it's from his website.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yay







Just brought my good soundcard and digital speakers to the office, music with bass sounds soo much better


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Well he IS evil, after all!









Hey, I thought the quote edit was _hilarious_!
Though I'm surprised Meghan hasn't come in with all of her sleepy rage!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I think I may be nearly done sanding this "big brown 82" of mine. Hopefully I'll roll some primer on it tonight and see if it's really done. It's gonna be a long and painful job, I can tell. This is just the first step. (dining room/kitchen repaint...nothing too serious) And today I am thankful that I work in the public sector. Our local steel mills are shut down for the first time ever. They say it's temporary, but with recent American ownership, it may not be. It's gonna hit our area hard as it's like 2500 jobs. This on the heels of big auto sector layoffs in the province. Tough times we're in I'm afraid.








In happier news, Penny had a good time at school but she got tired out.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_I think I may be nearly done sanding this "big brown 82" of mine. 

You know, most of my experience has been on a big white '64 that my parents owned. And by that I mean *18*64.








Old, but man, she's a beaut. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Hey, I thought the quote edit was _hilarious_!
Though I'm surprised Meghan hasn't come in with all of her sleepy rage!









HAHAHAHA justt got caught up on the thread... was at a rugby match then a rugby social afterwards... meaning... drink time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







hmmm.....not sure how i feel about the quote edit hahahaaaa.... not so sure how the Doctor would feel about that either!!! lol... you all are brilliantly ridiculous!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
you all are brilliantly ridiculous!

evidence she had 1 too many. being far too cordial after an edit like that


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
evidence she had 1 too many. being far too cordial after an edit like that

I heard that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Oh, and keep on with the














.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*

Love this picture! Everyone looks so worn out


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_evidence she had 1 too many. being far too cordial after an edit like that
*One* too many? I mean, she didn't even say 'no' ...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_*One* too many? I mean, she didn't even say 'no' ... 

I will on her behalf. and I will have stern words with her for her lack of actions


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
I will on her behalf. and I will have stern words with her for her lack of actions


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

echo...
tis dead


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

_echo...._
No, just a long ways between cavern walls.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »__echo...._
No, just a long ways between _the cavernous walls of your head_.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

fixed


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

Someone please buy this: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_I'm pretty sure it's stock timbo

If it was stock, it would have a VW logo on it! I wish I still had my old fuel pump relay. I don't use it anymore because I use megasquirt's relay.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Hey, I thought the quote edit was _hilarious_!
Though I'm surprised Meghan hasn't come in with all of her sleepy rage!









Ahh yes, sweet jeepage. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I didn't even notice.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
I will on her behalf. and I will have stern words with her for her lack of actions

Listen here, I will havebeen in Ireland for basically 5 months before coming to cincy,.... this is expensive... I certainly need a way to make some money...i'm thinking.... $20 per picture. Doctor, it's cool you can be like my pimp hahahahahaaaa http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Listen here, I will havebeen in Ireland for basically 5 months before coming to cincy,.... this is expensive... I certainly need a way to make some money...i'm thinking.... $20 per picture. Doctor, it's cool you can be like my pimp hahahahahaaaa http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















Sorry Princess, but I only have so much wall space and my autographed picture of Shirley "Cha Cha" Muldowney takes precedence, and even if her car isn't exactly a VW, it has a few rocco like features, like the wt (2150 lbs) and the high revs (8000rpm,!!) The Hp number seems a bit odd though, 7000... Maybe that's metric...(and Fraser... it IS pink...)
Primer looks okay, so I'll primer the baseboards tonight. Sorting out my "not a plan" to get some cars mobile over the March Break. If I have the paint well ahead then it's straight-up play time!!!! Wheeee!!!


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Sorry Princess, but I only have so much wall space 

Wall space Limited? No worries, there will be a wide variety of sizes and combination packages one can order. Anything from keychains to posters! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
How was wilmington? 


It was great. I have no regrets about going there at all. I'm not a religious person, in fact I hate organized religion all together, but I really like how the Quakers do things. There aren't that many Quakers there anymore but the school was founded on their philosophy. They have an amazing arts/theatre program, especially with the new fine arts building- and some great music groups too- and the head music prof there is one of the most incredible persons I have ever met, Jim Haskins. The college president is also an honest, genuine person, does his best to remember everyone's names- and what I really like- is that you are on a first-name basis with everyone- professors, admin staff, even with the president- Quakers don't believe in titles and feel that everyone is equal. I really dig that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The sculpture that my Dad did when he was in school is still there too.








There are a lot of other perks too but it's definitely worth a visit.
Brendan


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_
Don't browser sniff... try using some IE css hacks. Check this site for all the goods: http://www.positioniseverything.net/
But then... http://24ways.org/2005/avoidin...lorer
Remember, if you get stuck, send me a URL and I'll take a stab at it. Also, you might want to consider joining CSS-Discuss: http://www.css-discuss.org/mailman/listinfo/css-d It's a mailing list (like our .org) and there's some very knowledgeable people on it; just don't go in asking noob questions. They won't teach you the basics, but will help you figure out quirks in the code.

Thanks for the sites! Good luck with your tables. Eech. I've got no tables on my site thankfully. I was checking out some of the work that our "in-house" web developer did for the company I work for, it's all garbage. Dreamweaver bloat code, javascript, PHP, and tables out the ying-yang. Just for simple sites even! My boss told me to send her my site to see if she could get it to work in IE, I was like.... um, no thanks.








I appreciate your help, it was your idea that got me going with the "holy grail" layout. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Brendan


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
Thanks for the sites! Good luck with your tables. Eech. I've got no tables on my site thankfully. I was checking out some of the work that our "in-house" web developer did for the company I work for, it's all garbage. Dreamweaver bloat code, javascript, PHP, and tables out the ying-yang. Just for simple sites even! My boss told me to send her my site to see if she could get it to work in IE, I was like.... um, no thanks.








I appreciate your help, it was your idea that got me going with the "holy grail" layout. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Brendan

Glad to help. And on that note, feel free to send over the current state of things if you're stuck on IE crap.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Good Morning everyone. Looking forward to the second to last day of this week. It has not been a good week


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

g'marnin


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

I am in the "lunch" of my strange work day today...
8am to 2pm and 5pm to 11pm.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

split shift FTL, hope its not far from home


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_I am in the "lunch" of my strange work day today...
8am to 2pm and 5pm to 11pm.

Advance is open until 11pm?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_I am in the "lunch" of my strange work day today...
8am to 2pm and 5pm to 11pm.

This is strangely familiar to an Amber work day, where they give you a few hours in between shifts that doesn't really allow you to do anything, so you basically work all day.
I liked my 4 hour days when I still worked!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Advance is open until 11pm?









I think they close at 10, but he's closing so he's there till 11. After closing for a reg. employee is great because all you do is sit around.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

When we close (at 9pm), we're out the door in less than 20 minutes.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I wish any of the parts stores around here were open past 7pm


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_When we close (at 9pm), we're out the door in less than 20 minutes.









Yup, same for all the retail establishments I used to work for, but the time on my schedule was always an hour after closing. I think they just wanted to keep the schedule neat and allow time for delays (stupid customers, over/short on the till, etc). I think the quickest we ever made it out was 10 minutes after closing.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Our schedules just say 4-c, or 5-c, etc.. They leave it open-ended. We've left at 9:05 before, but we had the money counted before closing (written down on a piece of paper, added/subtracted as necessary). Usually it's so dead by 9pm you don't have to worry about people taking forever.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Just how many FLAPS employees *are* on here, anyway? 
*looks at clock* 
Sheesh, pushing a 12 hour workday again today. I loathe this project... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
I think they close at 10, but he's closing so he's there till 11. After closing for a reg. employee is great because all you do is sit around. 


Nope. They close at 9 pm. They're doing inventory tonight, that's why he's there until 11. His BFF knows EVERYTHING. Well, almost everything


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (kerensky)*

I know of me, Timbo, Iroczgirl, kenny_blankenship, and rocco_crossing. If there are more, I don't know about them.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Oh and guess what everyone?
OWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_I think I may be nearly done sanding this "big brown 82" of mine. Hopefully I'll roll some primer on it tonight and see if it's really done. It's gonna be a long and painful job, I can tell. This is just the first step. (dining room/kitchen repaint...nothing too serious)
...
In happier news, Penny had a good time at school but she got tired out.









I hear ya. Currently sanding the "1905 triple decker".








More sheetrock coming soon to cover the cracked living room plaster walls. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
How do you like your new TV?


_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 8:10 PM 3-5-2009_


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
It was great.... info...
There are a lot of other perks too but it's definitely worth a visit.
Brendan

Cool. I'll have to look into taking a visit.
The ownage pic is making me sad. I want my running scirocco back!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I hear ya. Currently sanding the "1905 triple decker".








More sheetrock coming soon to cover the cracked living room plaster walls. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
How do you like your new TV?

_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 8:10 PM 3-5-2009_

Well, it has its good points. The problem is that it's like a upgrade on your car, you do so many "while you're there" things along with the install. In my case, it's spilled into this dining room project (just finished priming the baseboards) But I like it. It really cleans up the room with that immense wall unit gone. And you can actually see the fireplace now.

BUT!!!! 
Not to get shunned or anything...and if you can't tolerate ON topic, stop reading now...
BUT in ACTUAL Scirocco news.........
I just got five brandy new Dunlop SP8000s for Klaus....and you may ask why five?















Well, because her silver high and mightyness rides on them too, and they are discontinued, so I figure... what are the odds I'll destroy one and not be able to replace it? (Pretty good) 
Plus I can stand a decent spare. Plus they were cheap. Anyway, ALL of my cars now have nice fresh rubber. Klausie's castoff Michelins still have lots of tread, so they'll end up on the Cabby. They're just hard as nails and are not cutting it in the grip department. I somehow doubt the Cabby will experience similar problems with traction.







She's cute, but not so speedy.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I know of me, Timbo, Iroczgirl, kenny_blankenship, and rocco_crossing. If there are more, I don't know about them.

Don't forget ginster86roc, though he works at the VW $tealership parts counter.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Don't forget ginster86roc, though he works at the VW $tealership parts counter.









Also true.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Thanks Raulito, dinner was delicious and it was great see everyone there.
Thanks again.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

This is hilarious. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hJ4qKlO5uU


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I don't get it. ^^


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

can you say WHEEL GAP .....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_I don't get it. ^^

What is there to get? Everything about that video is ridiculous!
Synopsis: Techno street-party is happening. Blue-haired chick is dancing. Random fat-ish dude runs in and shoves her as though it's a mosh pit. Technoviking grabs fat dude and tells him to GTFO. Hulk Hogan-esque fingerpointing happens. Technoviking dances. WIN!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_This is hilarious. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hJ4qKlO5uU

Obviously I'm missing some great humorous point - I don't get it. WTF?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

The "WTF?!?" factor _is_ what's funny.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*FV-QR*

My "Greatest Video Ever" rap video was funny.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_The "WTF?!?" factor _is_ what's funny.



here's some WTF Factor for you








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7CsyNpgqFg


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Technoviking video is awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (smithma7)*

Yeah, sorry Chris. 
_
I
just
don't 
get
it._


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*

I do really like the _word_ technoviking. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Yeah, sorry Chris. 
_
I
just
don't 
get
it._









Of course you don't. You wear plaid.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

so.... what's everyone up to this evening?


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

Just got back from the euroteknik meet. I love that my car gets as much attention as nice e46 M3s.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sweet


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

boredom


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_so.... what's everyone up to this evening?

'Twas our monthly EAA Chapter meeting tonight. Guests included Hanny Von Ohain, who's late husband Hans held the patent on the first jet engine to run / fly. Also on hand was Otto Peter Morgensen, now 103 years old, retired engineer from Wright Patt. Some of the people he's worked with over the years include Igor Sikorsky, Dutch Kindelbarger (North American Aviation, i.e. creators of the P-51 Mustang) and Jack Northrop to name a few.
Overall it was a pretty cool evening. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

BTW, one other thing I did today was finalize the room block at the Holiday Inn. They held the rates from the last two years - $92/nite. Call (937) 283-3200 and mention Scirocco.org for the discount rate.
I haven't talked to Paul yet about a sticky note for the top of the forum but I guess it's that time 'eh?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

^^ Sweet sweet cuppin' cakes. 
I's gonna make the reservations early this year so I don't sweat it like I did last year.
Now I gotta get cracking on the 2-liter swap.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
It is a good thing... it's referred to as a GHETTO BOOTY







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*Cue images of ghetto Booties*


This is what healed the 'swan dive/ backflip off the roof' guy. Not Herbal but Hip'l Therapy.

TBerk


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Just worked from 10am until 11pm


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_so.... what's everyone up to this evening?

I am setting up a small Sony TV next to the bed because that's just how much of a lazy b*stard I am that I want the option to recline while watching movies.

TBerk


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Just worked from 10am until 11pm








Heh, 7 AM to 10 PM here. I gotta get up and do it again in, urf, 5.5 hours. Guess I should go sleep...


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Heh, 7 AM to 10 PM here. I gotta get up and do it again in, urf, 5.5 hours. Guess I should go sleep...








Yeesh, reread my post and the little yawning smiley made me yawn. Night.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
Nope. They close at 9 pm. They're doing inventory tonight, that's why he's there until 11. His BFF knows EVERYTHING. Well, almost everything









Yep. Inventory. We had to flip all the products over so the inventory crew can see the barcodes. Today we gotta flip em all back! 

_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Oh and guess what everyone?
OWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!










I like that you owned with a picture of a mk2.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

G'marnin' alles. *sigh* Wasn't I just here? Got in the office and no one had even made coffee yet. I put creamer in the cup and filled it with yesterday's cold coffee. Yuck.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (kerensky)*

Goodmorning, I'm at the job site, waiting for an email from my boss.


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_This is hilarious. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hJ4qKlO5uU


I loved it... I for was a DJ the Rave scene back in the 90's... and that was so funny.









ooooh oooooh i got an ownage.... classic 2002 ownage complete with dork face 










_Modified by SP Scirocco at 8:54 AM 3-6-2009_










_Modified by SP Scirocco at 8:55 AM 3-6-2009_


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Yep. Inventory. We had to flip all the products over so the inventory crew can see the barcodes. Today we gotta flip em all back! 


Inventory crew?!?!?!? Lame! When did they start doing that? I got stuck doing inventory at the Baltimore Advance store, (yes, all night) then when I quit there and worked for VW, we had to do it not once, but TWICE since something got screwed up the first time. 2 15-hour sundays FTL!!!!
Worse than that though, was the time at Advance when we were getting the floors re-coated. We stayed up all night moving EVERYTHING off the floor, shelves included, into a couple moving trucks. Then the floor crew came in, and then we came in at 5:00 AM to move everything back in. Then, that next day, some jackass came in with a brake caliper core and dribbled brake fluid all over the floor.








I don't miss that crap one bit.
Brendan


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
Inventory crew?!?!?!? Lame! When did they start doing that? 

x2.
We do our inventory one part manufacturer at a time. No long days for us. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_BTW, one other thing I did today was finalize the room block at the Holiday Inn. 

reservation made


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Good morning! I had a delicious cup of Stumptown coffee this morning, which made me long for Portland again.
Good thing I'll be there in less than 3 weeks!
From last time:


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Buenos dias muchachos!!







Off to start another day of...clinic and then work.







Fun, fun, fun!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Wait, you're coming to portland? We'll have to meet up and get a beer.

In other news, the life of my Scirocco flashed before my eyes this morning. As a Nissan pickup attempted to make a left hand turn into the lane I was occupying. Thank goodness for good tires and a nimble car, I was able to dodge sideways into the empty lane next to me, lay on the horn, let them know they're 'number 1', and then opened the door and proceeded to say something like 'what the ****ing is your ****ing problem you goddamn ****ing *******! Learn how to SEE!!!'
oy, not a good way to start the morning.


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_Wait, you're coming to portland? We'll have to meet up and get a beer.

Sounds like a mini GTG is needed. I am down for some pops and Sciroccos








My commute to work this morning in my '79 was un eventful except for the new vibration at the drivers front at freeway speeds







Love driving my Scirocco to work instead of the V10







Blasting the right lane on the S turn from Hwy 217 north to Hwy 26 west past 15 to 20 other commuters is bliss.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

after an experience like this mornings, I could use a beer right about, oh.... NAO!!!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_Wait, you're coming to portland? We'll have to meet up and get a beer.

Sounds good to me. Erin and I will be at the Ace Hotel on SW Stark from Wednesday night 3/25 through Sunday morning 3/29. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hmm, maybe another BBQ is in order...


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Sounds good to me. Erin and I will be at the Ace Hotel on SW Stark from Wednesday night 3/25 through Sunday morning 3/29. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Could not have picked a better location for good beer being so close to Ringlers and Henry's. mmm...beer.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_hmm, maybe another BBQ is in order...

Well, we're not renting a car and we only have three days in town. I know we have a dinner planned with a friend who owns a little boutique on SE Ankeny. Her husband owns Navarre on NE 28th Ave. 
So, I'm not sure if we could make an event outside of the city. However, if y'all are amenable to meeting in town, I'm down! Beer, coffee, food, or any of the above!
I need to check out Ringlers! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Ringler's, Henry's, Papa Haydens, Rock Bottom Brewing, and definitely Fords on 5th. All great places to go.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Well, I'm done at the job site, just chillin' at my hotel room.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Well, we're not renting a car and we only have three days in town...


do you want a car while you're in town? My Audi is just sitting right now, it's yours if you need it.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_hmm, maybe another BBQ is in order...

BBQ? Keep me posted


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Done the first part of the day.
With our corporate overlords looking over our shoulders, and store managers from other Advance Autoparts stores in the area, we got our total. We were very close to zero - which is REALLY great, especially considering that we have never had a full-on outside-audited inventory like this before.
Now going to Job 2. Workin' at da travel agency! Anybody wanna buy a Cruise? There's some INSANE deals right now...


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^ At my last job when we had to do inventory, they gave us a list and let us pick to work either daytime sales or night-time inventory for double-time. I picked daytime, of course


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Hmm, I wonder if organ grinders are still a valid occupation. Maybe I'll give this a try:









On an unrelated note. B.O.S.S sandwich = WIN


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I hate weeding vinyl


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Nataku)*

If a sandwich is called a "Sub" - it automatically FAILS.

It is called a HOAGIE, And Hoagies are WONDERFUL.









_Quote »_ 
Primo and the Hoagie
In Philadelphia, when it comes to cold-cut based sandwiches, there aren’t any "submarines." A "hero" is best described as someone who puts their life on the line for the safety of others, such as the firemen, policemen and our military. A "zeppelin" is something that occasionally floats over a big sporting event. The truth is, to real Philadelphians; it’s long been known as a hoagie. According to popular belief, the hoagie originated in Philadelphia many years ago. It has been produced in many varieties and styles, and has long been one of the most popular food items in the Delaware Valley. 

Even Wawa makes good hoagies! You even can order them from a magical robotic touchscreen.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_I hate weeding vinyl









but its soo much fun


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_










Oooh, reminiscent of Peter Max no less.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
but its soo much fun










I don't mind on small pieces, but when they're over 10 feet long it gets annoying


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_If a sandwich is called a "Sub" - it automatically FAILS.

It is called a HOAGIE, And Hoagies are WONDERFUL.








Even Wawa makes good hoagies! You even can order them from a magical robotic touchscreen.










Subs+hoagies=WIN!!
And Wawa kicks ass. I work next door to one. They get a large portion of my paychecks.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

blah, can't wait for work to end, wanna get outta here and consume some beerz


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I'm on a break from the '82. She's a big girl, and very needy. Sigh. (tonight is about stripping vinyl wallcovering off the backsplash. Wish I was a contortionist..And by vinyl I mean vinyl plus the bonded for life paper backing. Yay. PLUS I moved the oven. Mistake. Big scrubbing job on the horizon there. Who in my family IS it that cooks on the side of the oven anyway?







Greasy yuck. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Guessing beer turkey may be down in that crack somewhere.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

What's everybody up to tonight?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

being bored, avoiding work, designing a half cocked decal idea for my car


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Backing up my digital music collection in-case my hard-drive decides to go poof. This almost happened too many times, and I've been lucky to salvage it every time. Now is the time to do it properly and burn each catagory/genre/era to blu-ray disk so I don't have to sweat it next time it fries.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_being bored, avoiding work, designing a half cocked decal idea for my car

Whatever we do, we don't want to go in there half-cocked.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Backing up my digital music collection in-case my hard-drive decides to go poof. This almost happened too many times, and I've been lucky to salvage it every time. Now is the time to do it properly and burn each catagory/genre/era to blu-ray disk so I don't have to sweat it next time it fries. 

I should probably do that sometime. One time iTunes lost all my music. I had to rip every cd I own again. I own a metric f*ckton more music now than I did then.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Sitting watching cartoons in my hotel room.
Oh yeah, at the job site I ran into a guy from out here who owns a '88 16v Scirocco.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Sitting watching cartoons in my hotel room.
Oh yeah, at the job site I ran into a guy from out here who owns a '88 16v Scirocco.

tell them they need to come to cincy to keep their job


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Sitting watching cartoons in my hotel room.
Oh yeah, at the job site I ran into a guy from out here who owns a '88 16v Scirocco.

Cool! Did you tell him he has to come to Cincy?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

I already told him about cincy.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Good work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Done the first part of the day.
With our corporate overlords looking over our shoulders, and store managers from other Advance Autoparts stores in the area, we got our total. We were very close to zero - which is REALLY great, especially considering that we have never had a full-on outside-audited inventory like this before.


It's so strange how corporate retailers do their inventory...they pay this 3rd party company who pays their employees a mere $8 an hour to do nothing but count going from store to store. I can imagine one can get burned out on this easily and 'forget' to count stuff, got to watch those people like hawks!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_What's everybody up to tonight?

Waiting for the hole filler to set up so I can sand/prime...and go to bed. Guess I should check the weather forecast too before I pack it in, see what the likelihood of therapy is tomorrow morning. Not thinking the odds are good.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_If a sandwich is called a "Sub" - it automatically FAILS.
It is called a HOAGIE,


Order that up here and they will just stare at you and it will be apparent you aren't from around here.







p


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
It's so strange how corporate retailers do their inventory...they pay this 3rd party company who pays their employees a mere $8 an hour to do nothing but count going from store to store. I can imagine one can get burned out on this easily and 'forget' to count stuff, got to watch those people like hawks! 

Isn't it? We do this at HD. Someone getting paid half of what I do is responsible for the count being right. I did inventory work part time in high school and was getting $9 an hour and got travel pay too. That was twenty years ago and they still make that, if they are lucky. It was decent money for me when I did it.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_What's everybody up to tonight?

Going to bed shortly. Did our usual dinner and drinks routine with friends except I got to leave the GTI home for a change and Mandy drove her new Challenger. It certainly turns heads.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Okay, this is unacceptably low on the page. 
So, let's discuss what you look forward to most about Cincy. Since this IS the Cincy thread and all. I'll start. 
I love the fact that there is no agenda whatsoever. No hurry to do anything except whatever you want. In my case, that would be wandering around and talking with old friends and meeting new ones. I like how it feels like a family, but without the friction of family.
And my favorite thing of all is walking on the dew covered grass in the morning, listening for the distant roar of Sciroccos aproaching in groups. The sound is pretty much never ending all weekend. I also love how the place looks pretty full of cars, and then the Easy Coast caravan rolls in and doubles what's there in a two minute time span.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
reservation made









I AM SOOO PUMPED FOR THE HOTEL BECAUSE IT HAS A MAX & ERMA'S IN IT!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
reservation made









Reservation made. check. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
iPod loaded with 37G. check. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Scirocco ready to roll. check. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
June here? nope. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_What's everybody up to tonight?

Well....
Late afternoon, JediLynne & her husband came over in order to do some work on cars. Mike was to do an oil change on the BMW and Lynne needed to replace her oil pan since her drain plug had stripped.








No sooner had they showed up that Wheel2Wheel called and said he had a fuel pump ready for disassembly. He showed up a few minute later, and wasted no time in getting under a car.








Meanwhile, Brad hacked into the fuel pump.
























Bottom line, somewhere, somehow, Rob is getting contamination into the pump. There was a bit of dirt floating around, and one bit managed to lock up the pump. New tank, filter screen is clean, new accumulator, new line..... wth? I wonder if he'd gotten some bad fuel along the way somewhere and there's some residual dirt that occasionally makes its way into the system.
Anyway, Rob has a lot more pics from the day (I saw him snapping pics while I took a turn under the 16v at least) but since he left his camera here last night, he can't post them. (And I'm polite enough not to look through his card lol.)
After wrapping up the oil changes etc, the grill was fired up for the first time this year (since it was our first taste of mid-60s this year after a bitter winter) and animal flesh was charred. Lynne got into the Fin du Monde a little early - she downed one on an empty stomach and it pretty much was the end of her world for the evening. Luckily all we did for entertainment was watch "Canadian Bacon" and then Mike drove her home. The Scirocco is still in the driveway but arrangements have been made for pick-up as I typed this.
Today? It's supposed to be even warmer, so I'm thinking about trying to wash some winter salt off of vehicles if the wind doesn't kick up *too* much. Otherwise, more time spent at the hangar gettin' that Bonanza ready to fly.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Okay, this is unacceptably low on the page. 
So, let's discuss what you look forward to most about Cincy. Since this IS the Cincy thread and all. I'll start. 


Old friends, new friends, the cammaderie(sp?), being around others that understand and have the same obsession. Being around so many Sciroccos. Cruising to and from in a caravan is fun as hell too. There's always something to learn. Chuck's brisket!!!!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
So, let's discuss what you look forward to most about Cincy. Since this IS the Cincy thread and all. I'll start. 

last year was an absolute blur, but I loved every minute of it. sciroccos everywhere, putting faces with vortex names, being that guy with pink wheels.
hopefully this year it will be a little more coherent for me, and i will remember to take more pictures of cincy itself


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

<-- is looking forward to the drive there and back







and meeting all y'all.
and with that, I'm off to the mountain to get my ski on


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Bottom line, somewhere, somehow, Rob is getting contamination into the pump. There was a bit of dirt floating around, and one bit managed to lock up the pump. New tank, filter screen is clean, new accumulator, new line..... wth? I wonder if he'd gotten some bad fuel along the way somewhere and there's some residual dirt that occasionally makes its way into the system.
Did *all* the lines get replaced? I wonder if something could be in the fuel return lines, often those get overlooked...


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

One less room available for the rest of you suckas.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_One less room available for the rest of you suckas.


Just reserved mine, so there's another one gone. One step closer to Cincy!








Now to finish up with this damned plowtruck that is taking me forever. Then I can do the Scirocco's clutch. 
Can the seals on the clutch end of the transmission be replaced without tearing the transmission apart?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

"Blue skies and sunny" here. Which means I was told the fog would burn of, so I drove an hour to the airport, and it didn't burn off. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif My attempts to "get high" will be restricted to 3' AGL provided that I don't drink too much to manage standing on the kitchen counters safely. I think I should finish edging along the ceiling before drinking much more. The new wall colour has been described by my son as "puke". Which is why his career in interior design never took off. And glad to hear that my influence has hit Lynne like a brick wall. Excellent!! Sounds like you had a nice GTG there.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
last year was an absolute blur, but I loved every minute of it. sciroccos everywhere, putting faces with vortex names, being that guy with pink wheels.
hopefully this year it will be a little more coherent for me, and i will remember to take more pictures of cincy itself

You make it sound like you were on drugs or something.... I remember... sleeping a good deal and really knowing nobody... I am so happy i will know people this year! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Cool! Did you tell him he has to come to Cincy?

REAL COOL CHRIS.... ownage without a picture??? I thought better of you I guess I was wrong http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*

Well I'm home, safe and sound.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
You make it sound like you were on drugs or something.... I remember... sleeping a good deal and really knowing nobody... I am so happy i will know people this year! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Maybe he was! Who knows what he was doing while you slept.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Just got my camera from Daun's house. Here's some pics from our tech day.
Exhibit one: 








Future drug dog
















Premium?








Working on the 16v








I wondered where that "Low" sticker came from...
























Everyone was pretty tired in the end...


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ummm... I didn't realize how blurry those pics came out to be. I'll do better next time!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

I really LIKE the shallow DOF on the BMW emblem, so blurry is fine. And about that filter, I think you covered a letter, and is says *S*LOW. Which is the problem. On a Scirocco, you should have nothing slow in the fuel system. better than the pump though. Does it say "STOP" by any chance?


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Yay for spending a few hours doing my taxes today....
On a better note, I got to look at the scirocco yesterday!! And I think my battery wiring repair should be easier than expected. Now I just need some time and $$ to get it done and get my roc on the road again!!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_
On a better note, I got to look at the scirocco yesterday!! And I think my battery wiring repair should be easier than expected. Now I just need some time and $$ to get it done and get my roc on the road again!!

that's good news Rhett







we want to see you and your Scirocco at Cincy this year


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*

That IS awesome news. In spring news, my son moved both the POS Jetta AND the Cabby today, both under their own power. And even my truck moved. Roccos are still sleeping till March break. Which is why I'm pushing to be finishing up in the house by then. So Rhett, no Kia maybe this year?


_Modified by punchbug at 6:32 PM 3-7-2009_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
REAL COOL CHRIS.... ownage without a picture??? I thought better of you I guess I was wrong http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif









As some biker dude's denim vest said "American by birth, rebel by choice"


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Last night I seafoamed the car. Made big clouds of doom. Yay!








































Worked till 1 today. Got a pizza party!







Yay. Inventory done!
Today I fixed my throttle sticking problem. A plastic piece was bent and hitting part of the WOT switch. Bent it back, and everything went back to normal.
Lubed the throttle body, door handles, hinges, latches, the timing tensioner, and the entire shift linkage with white lithium grease.
My alternator was making a squeaky noise. One of the bearings is shot. Those are fairly easy to get, so I'll rebuild it later. I put on a new Remanufactured Bosch alternator I've had for a long time. I checked the brushes in the old one, they were rather dead! So I swapped pullies, and put some new insulation on the end of my positive charging cable. Much quieter now!
Then I thoroughly washed and dried my car. 
Then I REALLY washed the windows inside. They had a waxy residue on them - polymer outgassing/breakdown of the outermost layer of the tint. I used window cleaner and a credit card to get the waxy crap off.
I also cleaned the interior, and detailed the vents. I cleaned and shined the leather shift boot, and steering wheel.
I cleaned the wheels thoroughly. I also cleaned and shined up a set of tarantulas that sciroccos4life gave me to run for summer wheels and tires.
Picture BEFORE washing









Oooh, I found this. You guys with blocks waiting for a home should use it.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_ So Rhett, no Kia maybe this year?


Well, the plan is to have to rocco on the street almost everyday once it gets warm.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Busiest day at work evAr. It was pretty crazy.
I saw a sweet old Beetle driving around when I was going to lunch. It had a oval back window. It was bright orange, slammed, with a ragtop.








This was in our parking lot yesterday.
















Awesome. Sounded like it running horribly though. I guess that's par for the course with a British car.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Busiest day at work evAr. It was pretty crazy.

We had the same thing. Store record for one day of business. Double of normal.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
We had the same thing. Store record for one day of business. Double of normal.

A normal Saturday for us is about $13k in sales. Today we were at $18k at 5pm when I left, with 4 hours left.








I'm off tomorrow, and I'll be doing a couple of things. I'll be heading up to Circuit City, since I heard they're going 90% off tomorrow. Then I'll be installing my new seats. Hopefully my Mom had time today to stitch up the seam that separated on the drivers seat.
Oh yeah, I have a bumper to paint, too.


_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 9:47 PM 3-7-2009_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

OWN!!








Brrrrr.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Ewww Chris, that's ugly. Nothing like here - twas around 70 today. So, I was busy with mass cleanings. Mike, Lynne & I washed my '86 Scirocco, the Golf, the Tundra, Lynne's Scirocco and her BMW Wagon. And if that wasn't enough, I also installed the rear view mirror that had fallen off of the Scirocco last fall, re-attached some upholstery that had fallen off the door, "dusted" the interior and vacuumed. (Today was the first time I had fired it up since November.) And to top it off, I waxed the Golf.
How did the 'rocco return all this effort? Brad took it to the local Autozone and called to have me tow him the last couple blocks to the house - from the symptoms I think the in-tank pump may be dead.







Ungrateful cars.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
We had the same thing. Store record for one day of business. Double of normal.

Same here! We were mobbed.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

That was last week. It was 65° today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_OWN!!








Brrrrr.

Like EWWWW. Enough of that stuff already. We've had torrential rain and thunder this evening. I did well planning this paint project for the weekend, since it's not much good for anything else out there.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Well, I just got home from work. It's 7:30am on a Sunday, the beginning of March in Canada. Started yesterday at 4pm, and have been outside in the pouring rain the whole time.








Horror movies suck.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*

Spent the last christmas gift card to sears yesterday and picked up a nice long handle 3/8" ratchet, 6" extension(don't know where they all went), and two sets out "Bolt-Outs." I had read on here somewhere that these boltouts where good and someone helping me with the plowtruck's damned exhaust to manifold removal, a nightmare, said they were good too. So later when I am unbolting the manifold itself one bolt starts to round off. I figure it's time to pick up a set of these and try them out. They worked perfectly. Plus they were on sale or clearance.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Unfortunetely, both headgaskets were good, which means that a head or block is cracked. So the heads are off to a machine shop.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

good luck John http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Goodmorning all, I guess I'd better fix my wipers before we get more snow here. Feh!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
do you want a car while you're in town? My Audi is just sitting right now, it's yours if you need it.

Thanks for the generous offer, man! I will let you know if we need to take you up on it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Maybe he was! Who knows what he was doing while you slept.









Valid point. Less sleep at cincy for me this year


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
As some biker dude's denim vest said "American by birth, rebel by choice"
















You wish you could be that badass with yourself chris.... ownage requires a picture... we all know the rules... only a princess may disobey the rules


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_... only a princess may disobey the rules
Well, if the shoe fits... *ducks*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Valid point. Less sleep at cincy for me this year









Yeah, right.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
You wish you could be that badass with yourself chris.... ownage requires a picture... we all know the rules... only a princess may disobey the rules









Yoy don't even know...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

going back to dc....again. sun-thurs


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Yeah, right.









No really... I fully intend to stay awake as much as Princess-like as possible.... and I will drink some red bulls and coffee.... and then some alcohol... because I can buy it myself because I will be 21 and legal in the states(unlike right now).... 
In other news...
Paris: Monday-Wednesday
Venice: Wednesday-Friday
FRASER COMES TO DUBLIN FRIDAY!! yayyyyyy







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
No really... I fully intend to stay awake as much as Princess-like as possible.... and I will drink some red bulls and coffee.... and then some alcohol... because I can buy it myself because I will be 21 and legal in the states(unlike right now).... 
In other news...
Paris: Monday-Wednesday
Venice: Wednesday-Friday
FRASER COMES TO DUBLIN FRIDAY!! yayyyyyy







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif






























Cool.
You damn well better post lots of Venice pictures.








In other news, where is everybody tonight? It's like a ghost town in here.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*

Unbelievable how far down the page this thread is. Tsk tsk.
Weather was still warm today, but not nearly as good as yesterday. And still windy as hell. I drove over to Columbus to have dinner with some friends I hadn't seen in awhile. Scirocco content: Both Matt & Angie have Sciroccos and have been to just about every Cincy ever.
OH, and Matt is looking for some servicable A/C lines from a "square compressor" Mk2 Scirocco. Anyone?


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
In other news, where is everybody tonight? It's like a ghost town in here.


lurking in other threads in the Scirocco forum









but you're right not much happening in this thread







... 5 hrs difference between your post and the one before it


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Well, if the shoe fits... *ducks*










Ducks?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
OH, and Matt is looking for some servicable A/C lines from a "square compressor" Mk2 Scirocco. Anyone?

Does an '85 still have the square compressor? If so, I think there's an ad in the 'free for the taking' thread...


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
OH, and Matt is looking for some servicable A/C lines from a "square compressor" Mk2 Scirocco. Anyone?

As in, he needs the lines for his own project, or he will service my A/C for me?


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
where is everybody tonight? It's like a ghost town in here.

I am TRYING to make up homework from being sick 2 days last week.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif = trying to explain to some of my teachers that there are 24hrs in a day... 
In other news, I might have two new jobs through the interwebz. One position is an assistant graphic designer for an automotive magazine. I'm also looking into becoming a paid blogger @ lockergnome.com


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Does an '85 still have the square compressor? If so, I think there's an ad in the 'free for the taking' thread...

Nope, '84 was the last year for the square one IIRC.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
As in, he needs the lines for his own project, or he will service my A/C for me?









Actually it's for a customer's car. (He works in a German garage.) Apparantly it's a very nice Mars Red '82.
If you want your a/c serviced, I do have a connection....


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I'dlike to be serviced and I'd like to have the a/c in my 84 fixed...
Er....

Wait.
You know what I mean.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

actually got to spend some time in the new shop today, worked a bit more on getting rid of leaks in my car, started to install new springs and struts in the bro-in-laws Rabbit. Pics to follow (emailing them from my phone)


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

we can fit four Rabbits in here :








and it's not really a shop until there's some memorabilia on the walls:








this is off the bro-in-laws car, we wondered why the ride sucked so much. Also note, when we took the spring off the struts, both springs were the same size, so the strut was 'topping out' it seems. Very strange.










_Modified by twardnw at 9:07 PM 3-8-2009_


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Actually it's for a customer's car. (He works in a German garage.) Apparantly it's a very nice Mars Red '82.
If you want your a/c serviced, I do have a connection....

Daun you need to tell the owner of this 82 to bring it to Cincy







... hurry only 88 days left before the party begins


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*

Tires have been ordered.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*

Has anyone figured out any camping plans yet??


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_Has anyone figured out any camping plans yet??


no ... we figured you or Tony would be starting a thread about this soon
















by the way are you bringing a Scirocco this year?


_Modified by California 16v at 12:41 AM 3-9-2009_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
If you want your a/c serviced, I do have a connection....

I'm looking for a shop that can make custom A/C lines...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_we can fit four Rabbits in here :








and it's not really a shop until there's some memorabilia on the walls:








this is off the bro-in-laws car, we wondered why the ride sucked so much. Also note, when we took the spring off the struts, both springs were the same size, so the strut was 'topping out' it seems. Very strange.









_Modified by twardnw at 9:07 PM 3-8-2009_

Is that the shop you just signed papers on? Looks awesome, you must be happy with that! I was busy painting this big brown 82 of mine, still needs another coat on the baseboards, but as someone pointed out there are only so many hours in the day. Daun, you know what that means? I have colour co-ordination "issues" with my "accessories"...IKEA TRIP!!!! (For those who stilll have not figured it oiut, the '82 in my life is my house)
And Princess, you must truly be royal with that jet-set lifestyle, enjoy THAT!! 
In Scirocco news. Woke up and I must have been dreaming about driving a Scirocco, since I was thinking about a Scirocco when I woke up (despite the fact that my job changes significantly today...but why worry about THAT little detail?)
Which Scirocco, you may ask. Well, guess....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Tires have been ordered.









Mmmmm, new tires. Whatcha get, whatcha get? (And for which one?) I got five of those discount Dunlop SP8000s for Klausie and I'm excited about it actually! I had counted on a major quest to locate some, but they pretty well fell into my lap, which was nice. Now it will be hurry scurry to get some rims in decent shape.









Back to my dreams, which one of these do you think it was???













































Wait...a...minute....







How did THOSE TWO sneak in there? Gotta watch those modded MkIIs, they're sneakey like that.










_Modified by punchbug at 4:16 AM 3-9-2009_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Good morning!
Haven't really been on all weekend as I was too busy enjoying 70 degree weather and taking advantage of driving the Scirocco. I *finally* installed the matching d/s door card yesterday that Daun sold me last year at Cincy. I thought I was also going to fix the speaker in the same door card, but it apparently isn't the wiring as I originally thought. A demon to finish tracking down tomorrow.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

This weekend I did:
*installed new alternator (my old one was making a squeaky noise from its front bearing)
*fixed broken throttle linkage (bent piece)
*removed useless foglights (I never hooked em up!)
*washed the car (wax is still okay though)
*cleaned vinyl-outgassing-waxy-like-substance from inside of windows (it's old tint)
*cleaned interior and power washed floor mats (Turtle F21 FTW!)
*removed snow tires and replaced with tarantulas for da summer (Thanks sciroccos4life!)
*lubricated shift linkage, hinges, latches, and door handles (feels like I have a new transmission now!)


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*

O...M...G...
You certainly remember my beautiful daughter Waterfall?









Well, she sent me this recent photo, and things seem to have "changed", and not for the better. THIS is why I got her out of Dunnville's ******* culture, but it seems to have followed her to Guelph. And is she SMOKING? I suppose Mr Mullet ("Tank") should be contacting me shortly or I'll have to go get me my shotgun......though it MAY be Jill's....


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Lol that's HILARIOUS. I love it!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Tires have been ordered.









I need to do this


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

worked on the mk4 this weekend.... nothing to see here, move along.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

Mornin all. Had a pretty busy weekend, enjoyed the weather. Got some wrenching done too, that's always nice, although no wrenching on the Scirocco.







Had to modify the wiper arms on the Corrado so they would actually _wipe_ the windshield instead of just skim across it. While they were off, I bent them back straight so they won't look silly and slapped a coat of paint on them. Yay for working wipers! Also in Corrado news, I have a spare VR6 head at the machine shop. After it gets cleaned up, I'll be porting it heavily, and having the machine shop guy do a "special" valve job.








Also, started a batch of beer this weekend! It's bubbling away in the primary fermenter right now, so far so good! 
Laura and I got some pre-garden things done in the yard and cleaned off the back porch- in hopes that we will be able to hang out back there now that the weather is taking a turn.
Sunday I returned back to work on the 356 Carrera Speedster after a month off. It's nearly finished now, upholstery is done, electrical is almost done, it's finally off of jackstands and on the wheels. We spent most of Sunday screwing around with the wiper system. Most of the aftermarket parts made for these cars is junk and you have to custom fit everything. So instead of just slapping the wiper system in there, you have to pull it all back out and tweak and trim and screw around, fit it, find out what's wrong, pull it all back out and start over.







The sooner this thing is done the sooner I'll get a paycheck for it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Brendan


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
And Princess, you must truly be royal with that jet-set lifestyle, enjoy THAT!! 


Why yes I am that royal I am glad someone notices hahaha...... Flying to other countries once you are over here is SO CHEAP... one of my flights was a total of 15 euro.... so about $20 u.s. It's gonna be fun! 
And Chris... I will have pictures galore not to worry!


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
I need to do this

You dont need tires until you have the pink wheels to put them on mister


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

nonsense, you will always need more tires, whether or not you have wheels that need the at that moment


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Is that the shop you just signed papers on? Looks awesome, you must be happy with that!


yeah, it's pretty nice to be in and using it finally. We need to get some more money together now, so we can build a loft over the back end of the work-area. Gonna toss some couches and a TV up there, as well as small parts storage, and then more storage on top of the loft.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

GRADUATION GOT PUSHED BACK A WEEK!!!
That means I can go to Cincy!!!! I better get cracking on the Scirocco then!!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

wooo!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I'm getting a ride today! Going to pick up some springs/struts for the Jetta


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Mmmmm, new tires. Whatcha get, whatcha get? (And for which one?) I got five of those discount Dunlop SP8000s for Klausie and I'm excited about it actually! I had counted on a major quest to locate some, but they pretty well fell into my lap, which was nice. Now it will be hurry scurry to get some rims in decent shape.









BFG g-force. They will be going on the one that I hope to bring to Cincy. I'm not disclosing which one that is, but I will say that it will be a bit different from the last time you saw it.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (upoo2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upoo2* »_GRADUATION GOT PUSHED BACK A WEEK!!!
That means I can go to Cincy!!!! I better get cracking on the Scirocco then!!

nice. more wingless sciroccos


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (upoo2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upoo2* »_GRADUATION GOT PUSHED BACK A WEEK!!!
That means I can go to Cincy!!!! I better get cracking on the Scirocco then!!

Awesome man!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Why yes I am that royal I am glad someone notices hahaha...... Flying to other countries once you are over here is SO CHEAP... one of my flights was a total of 15 euro.... so about $20 u.s. It's gonna be fun! 


Who did you fly through or what website?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_BFG g-force. They will be going on the one that I hope to bring to Cincy. ...

Not too many high performance choices for 195-50R15s.
I'm going to get these as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Sticky, sticky, sticky tires.


















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 5:10 PM 3-9-2009_


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
nice. more wingless sciroccos

yup!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Not too many high performance choices for 195-50R15s.

Exactly. The very same size I'm getting.
I'd have preferred a 45 series, but they've all disappeared from the market in the 2 years since I last bought them.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

mmkay, ready to get the hell out of the office and go play at the shop


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Exactly. The very same size I'm getting.
I'd have preferred a 45 series, but they've all disappeared from the market in the 2 years since I last bought them.









tireseasy.com has a couple options in that size


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (upoo2)*

Well waiting for snow, we'll see.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
tireseasy.com has a couple options in that size

That's where I ended up getting the 50 series. All the 45s they have are either way more expensive or have a much lower treadwear rating. They g-forces in 195/50 were $57 each.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
That's where I ended up getting the 50 series. All the 45s they have are either way more expensive or have a much lower treadwear rating. They g-forces in 195/50 were $57 each. 

I hear you on that. Thats one of the reasons im going with 50's when I order tires, thats, and I dont need to accentuate my wheel gap anymore


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
BFG g-force. They will be going on the one that I hope to bring to Cincy. I'm not disclosing which one that is, but I will say that it will be a bit different from the last time you saw it.










That's a lame statement, of COURSE you'd put the good rubber on the one you drive to Cincy! I think her purple had 14" Dunlops on her last time she went to Cincy, but that doesn't mean they stayed on her.
But I'll be nicer if you show us all pictures of the changes as they happen, hint hint









.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_

That's a lame statement, of COURSE you'd put the good rubber on the one you drive to Cincy! I think her purple had 14" Dunlops on her last time she went to Cincy, but that doesn't mean they stayed on her.
But I'll be nicer if you show us all pictures of the changes as they happen, hint hint










NO!!!!! 
I want it to be a surprise.








I will say that parts have been shipped from other countries. But that's all I'm going to say.
And the tires are going on the wheels that need them, which will be going on a specific car. The other wheels have good tires already.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
NO!!!!! 
I want it to be a surprise.








I will say that parts have been shipped from other countries. But that's all I'm going to say.
And the tires are going on the wheels that need them, which will be going on a specific car. The other wheels have good tires already.

Yeah, yeah. I have parts being shipped in from other countries too.







Heck, two of my CARS were from other countries, after they got sent there from...(wait for it...) other countries. (Heck,all of our cars are from other countries) 
Pictures of the mods...that is all.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_

no ... we figured you or Tony would be starting a thread about this soon
















by the way are you bringing a Scirocco this year?


UH, well, umm, i guess I will have to get something figured out soon!! Or at least get in touch with the other 2 camping kings!!
and yes an 82 roc is in the plans.


_Modified by Rocco_crossing at 8:39 PM 3-9-2009_


----------



## Studubbin (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*

While my lovely parents are going to be sleeping in the almost-famous Holiday Inn, I will be enjoying the ground in my nice cozy tent.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Studubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Studubbin* »_While my lovely parents are going to be sleeping in the almost-famous Holiday Inn, I will be enjoying the ground in my nice cozy tent.









Kids! Always gotta be difficult.
In other tire news, I can heartily recommend the BFG g-force sports. I have them on my summer wheels and me likey! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Studubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Studubbin* »_While my lovely parents are going to be sleeping in the almost-famous Holiday Inn, I will be enjoying the ground in my nice cozy tent.









We never said anything about you getting to sleep in a _tent_!


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_
UH, well, umm, i guess I will have to get something figured out soon!! Or at least get in touch with the other 2 camping kings!!
and yes an 82 roc is in the plans.

_Modified by Rocco_crossing at 8:39 PM 3-9-2009_

Well, 2 out of 3 ain't bad. I'm bringing a tent this year!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*

Goodmorning, sitting at home, nose stuffed to the rafters, head pounding like a bass drum. Oh it's such a joy.
Accidental ownage.










_Modified by tmechanic at 8:24 AM 3-10-2009_


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Hope you feel better. Being sick is no fun at all!


----------



## Studubbin (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
We never said anything about you getting to sleep in a _tent_!









Fine, I suppose I'll sleep under the stars, or my Jetta, I'll fit due to the insane wheel gap.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_In other tire news, I can heartily recommend the BFG g-force sports. I have them on my summer wheels and me likey! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Glad you like them. I never noticed them on your car, maybeee, just maybeee I was blinded by the awesomness of the Porsche wheels?








Currently running BFG Comp TA, and they _were_ awesome.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

[whisper]
awful quiet in here today
[/whisper]


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_
Well, 2 out of 3 ain't bad. I'm bringing a tent this year!

Im poor the economy is bad.......yeap Im camping too......
However I'll bring my tent just in case....._someone_ forgets
Was there not someone else wanting to camp?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Neptuno)*

The bumper I painted the other day came out pretty nicely. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Head still pounding, and paying bills, and trying to concentrate long enough to get some work done.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

no good. I'm just counting seconds till I can get out of the office and go play at the shop


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Head still pounding, and paying bills, and trying to concentrate long enough to get some work done.

Work + Bills + Being sick = The suck. Do get better soon, there's def. something going around here too. I've been lucky to avoid being sick so far :knocks on wood:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Hope ya get to feeling better soon man!
Reminder: Cincy hotel block is set up, call (937)283-3200 and mention "Scirocco.org" for the rate. Operators are standing by.
And who's gonna head up the campsite this year?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_And who's gonna head up the campsite this year?


I would be interested to know this information too.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

this still cracks me up every time I see it:
--NSFW language--
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7yfISlGLNU


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I set up a registration web site, but it needs an owner.
http://camp.menloparkrandd.com/
If any one wants to do the registration of the camp sites, this can list the number of people/cars sites etc.
Mail me directly if you want to help!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

That video is the funniest thing I've seen in a while!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_That video is the funniest thing I've seen in a while!









x2
I love making fun of bad music


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_julie)*

Julie, any word on whether Alex and Andy are going this year?


----------



## CALAWAYMK2 (Apr 10, 2002)

I'm gonna book a room and hope for the best. Hopeing not to cancel. Gambling on improved economics. I desperately wanna go.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_I set up a registration web site, but it needs an owner.
http://camp.menloparkrandd.com/
If any one wants to do the registration of the camp sites, this can list the number of people/cars sites etc.
Mail me directly if you want to help!

What's up with all the scirocco feminism on the web page?








I have noticed that this year in general has had a feministic feel to it (Princess Pink, Cincy Queen, etc.) Scary...


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Julie, any word on whether Alex and Andy are going this year?

I'll give him a call and find out. Missed them last year


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_julie)*

Sure did. Quite a few of the old regulars didn't make it last year.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Sure did. Quite a few of the old regulars didn't make it last year.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Jill and I will have 2 Sciroccos to drive







Our own mini caravan!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_
Jill and I will have 2 Sciroccos to drive







Our own mini caravan!

Fun. If they don't make it, have you ever considered trying the "East Coast Caravan" for one year? Only out though, we make better time on the way back.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

This page needs more Sciroccos!


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_this still cracks me up every time I see it:
--NSFW language--
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7yfISlGLNU

That is funny. Reminds me of this one (same adult language warning)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8T095mFdW8


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Y'all is slackin tonight!








Where is everyone?
I just ordered a new cell phone. Blackberry Storm. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Y'all is slackin tonight!








Where is everyone?


I'm laughing. Got a "humping bunny" at Fry's today


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Y'all is slackin tonight!








Where is everyone? 


I was at work making money so I can go to Cincy in June


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Cincy?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
I'm laughing. Got a "humping bunny" at Fry's today









By that. do you mean a "Rabbit Injection" badge? Or does this mean you're "socializing" and feeling better? (Hey, I'm old. I don't know what the kids call it these days







) 
I had the best sleep EVER. Dumped the 20 lb tomkitty out into the greenhouse at 3am after he needed to wake me up







and then the 10 pounder fluffy one decided to sleep right on top of me. May be I'm dying or something. Anyway, the coffee is an essential today. Currently +9C, going to be gale force winds and dropping to minus 12C by the end of the day. There will be multiple headaches at school; bank on it. 
Woke up thinking about a Scirocco again. And you guys never guessed which one it was last time. It was the silver one, oddly enough. This time it was the green guy. I guess tomorrow it will be purple's turn.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
What's up with all the scirocco feminism on the web page?








I have noticed that this year in general has had a feministic feel to it (Princess Pink, Cincy Queen, etc.) Scary...










Well, I hope to be driving my male gendered car, so that should balance my contribution. Did I mention that I resprayed Klaus Barbie pink? (SO not gonna EVER happen) 
I imagine Julie will do likewise and bring Victor. Not sure of ShadowII's gender, I don't think they are sure yet either. and the Princess will be travelling with Fraser, so that's balanced out too. Not sure who else is coming from the fair sex. But I never yet heard a guy complain that there were to many hot chicks around. And where IS Miss Arms these days?
Anyway, after visiting that site, there is one much more important comment that needs to be made...THERE IS A COUNTDOWN CLOCK! (And it is ticking...) 79 days folks. Yipes.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Did I mention that I resprayed Klaus Barbie pink? (SO not gonna EVER happen) 

the Princess would steal him from you if you ever did


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

Morning all. *yawn*
This weather is weird. It was about 45F yesterday afternoon, around 12:30 or so. An hour later, it was 71!!! Very windy today, not sure what it's gonna do.
Good news, Laura filed for unemployment and she was FINALLY granted it yesterday, they found her termination "without cause". That gives us a little more breathing room, financially. 
Brendan


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Hi Everyone. How ya'll doing today? I'm doin okay. Got two cavities filled yesterday (oh joy...) and they were both on the left side of my mouth...not very good considering I have TMJ on the left side of my jaw as well...my TMJ is throbbing today and I can barely open my mouth








On a brighter note, I will for sure be camping this year! Wahoo! I can't wait for Cincy and meeting you all








Edit: I forgot to add...being the freakishly curious about teeth dental hygiene student that I am...I asked the DDS to take some intra-oral pictures of my tooth as he was drilling/filling it. They are SO COOL.







I would post them up but uhhh...I don't think everyone would appreciate it haha...


_Modified by Konomi at 9:09 AM 3-11-2009_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

I laughed at the irony of a dental student having cavities


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_I laughed at the irony of a dental student having cavities


















Hey, not funny!!! It hurt and its no fun! Wait until you become the lawyer and you get sued...then I'll be the one laughing








LMAO I owned and didn't even realize it...oh well! 











_Modified by Konomi at 9:35 AM 3-11-2009_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
Wait until you become the lawyer and you get sued...then I'll be the one laughing


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

'mornin all


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_








Hey, not funny!!! It hurt and its no fun! Wait until you become the lawyer and you get sued...then I'll be the one laughing









_Modified by Konomi at 9:35 AM 3-11-2009_


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








Harsh.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









My guess is that the good doctor will be dishing more than receiving.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

brrrr, cold outside


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I think a long lunch is in order today. Gonna go down to the shop and work on the compressor box.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_








Hey, not funny!!! It hurt and its no fun! Wait until you become the lawyer and you get sued...then I'll be the one laughing











Damn - that was pretty harsh...... Getting sued > getting cavity filled. Then again lawyers make tons of bread and could probably take getting sued better than the next guy.....


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*








I do what I can to keep my loyal subjects in line. You guys know I love ya'll.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well, went down to the shop over lunch, the compressor box is almost done now. Just need to put a door on it and then insulate. I might load the car up with stuff from home to take down there this evening tho. Kinda sucks wanting to work but having to borrow tools


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








Harsh.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









My guess is that the good doctor will be dishing more than receiving.

thank you for the vote of confidence.
I already got 1 princess on my side, I think I can live if one isnt


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
By that. do you mean a "Rabbit Injection" badge? Or does this mean you're "socializing" and feeling better? (Hey, I'm old. I don't know what the kids call it these days







) 
I had the best sleep EVER. Dumped the 20 lb tomkitty out into the greenhouse at 3am after he needed to wake me up







and then the 10 pounder fluffy one decided to sleep right on top of me. May be I'm dying or something. Anyway, the coffee is an essential today. Currently +9C, going to be gale force winds and dropping to minus 12C by the end of the day. There will be multiple headaches at school; bank on it. 
Woke up thinking about a Scirocco again. And you guys never guessed which one it was last time. It was the silver one, oddly enough. This time it was the green guy. I guess tomorrow it will be purple's turn.

Actually, laughing makes my nose hurt...the bunny goes with my laptop, it plugs into a USB port and starts doing it's thing


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

One of these guys...


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I'm a personal fan of the Austin Mini _slide_ out usb stick










_Modified by wheeltowheel at 5:03 PM 3-11-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_I'm a personal fan of the Austin Mini _slide_ out usb stick









_Modified by wheeltowheel at 5:03 PM 3-11-2009_

I have to dig out my bug stick, now that I have an XP machine. (It doesn't go vroom vroom with this Vista machine, yeah, yeah, I have a Vista machine)
But as I was looking for a picture of it on my Photobucket account, I found these gems:
















Can't find pics of the bug...guess I'll have to go digging...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_May be I'm dying or something.

Unacceptable.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_I laughed at the irony of a dental student having cavities









Same here. Sorry, but it _is_ dripping in irony.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_I'm a personal fan of the Austin Mini _slide_ out usb stick


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hmm, all I can find so far is a PDF about it being released in Aug 08
http://www.vavolo.com/usb/down...n.pdf


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Unacceptable.









Agreed. I'm getting better...LOL ( Hell, I'm not even sick)
BUT I DID find my pic of my bug stick. Here it is, the lights light up and it makes vroom vroom noises on XP.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Someone is a year older........


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_Someone is a year older........









not that anyone cares


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
not that anyone cares
















Is it _your_ birthday today?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
not that anyone cares
















I care...but the birthday person's not getting my bug. It works MINT with my new netook. The lights go dim as it "starts". My son said I should leave it out overnight in the bitter cold and see if it STILL starts to prove if it's really a bug.








But if it WAS somebody's birthday, how old would they be? And can El Guapo carry enough candles?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I care...but the birthday person's not getting my bug. It works MINT with my new netook. The lights go dim as it "starts". My son said I should leave it out overnight in the bitter cold and see if it STILL starts to prove if it's really a bug.









Does your full-size bug pass that test?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Does your full-size bug pass that test?

hELLz No!!!! I got a super duper Interstate and it stilL barely cranks that stubborn thing over. It's never been a happy starter, unlike my previous diesel which started, ALWAYS, unless it had three of four glow plugs dead. I'll be pulling the Interstate and replacing it with another Redtop. The Redtop did the job much better, though the car still has a slow drain of some sort. I'm too lazy to track it down. Silver car will get the Interstate, her battery's ancient anyway and due to die.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_hmm, all I can find so far is a PDF about it being released in Aug 08
http://www.vavolo.com/usb/down...n.pdf

Looks like they’re all sold out already. I can’t find them anywhere either, but if anyone does please do let me know!


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*FV-QR*

¡Feliz cumpleaños a tí!
¡Feliz cumpleaños a tí!
¡Feliz cumpleaños al T!
¡Feliz cumpleaños a tí!
¡Feliz cumpleaños a tí, mi amigo!


_Modified by smithma7 at 7:30 PM 3-11-2009_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (smithma7)*

Good evening, been busy all day and haven't gotten anything done.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Neptuno)*

Happ birthday El T!!! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Happy birthday Tony!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Happy birrrffffday!!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Happy Birthday Tony http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

Happy birthday Tony.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_Happy Birthday Tony http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









What he said! Here's hoping the evening sees you double fisting some birthday treats!









_Modified by punchbug at 6:28 PM 3-11-2009_


_Modified by punchbug at 6:29 PM 3-11-2009_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Happy birthday el T!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

My poor LCDash died. This one lived the longest.
















Yep, own.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

How many of those have you gone through so far?
I'm thinkin' you might need to change vendors on those displays


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_How many of those have you gone through so far?
I'm thinkin' you might need to change vendors on those displays 

This was #3 I think. The first two died REALLY quick. The first one worked fine, but cracked in shipping. The second one had some kind of software problem. This one ran fine, and worked throughout the whole year, the roadtrip, 115° in Phoenix, AZ and also in -19° in Minneapolis, MN (at Christmas). Not bad, I say!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

it's probably not meant for a high vibration environment


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Mornin'
I'm leaving for school now- I have an *awful* trig test to take today


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

Good Luck with the test. I have one more day before the break, and it will be brutal if yesterday was any indication.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
This was #3 I think. The first two died REALLY quick. The first one worked fine, but cracked in shipping. The second one had some kind of software problem. This one ran fine, and worked throughout the whole year, the roadtrip, 115° in Phoenix, AZ and also in -19° in Minneapolis, MN (at Christmas). Not bad, I say!

I'd guess you got a lot of miles out of it eh? And that you have a replacement on the way. I'll be hitting up Tiger Direct tomorrow for some gadgets, could be dangerous. Also on the agenda is Performance World car Show ( not usually too dangerous) and MAYBE Ikea ( VERRRRRY VERRRY dangerous) I don;t get to the big city very often. 
And a gem from the news: We have snow and -5C is our morning temperature, with 90km/hr winds yesterday. Did that mean the Coast Guard chopper pilot got the day off? Hell no, they were trying to fish some naked guy out from the bottom of Niagara Falls. He survived the vertical swim, but was not very co-operative about being rescued apparently. Wait, it was a PRIVATE helicopter, likely one of the tour guys, so I guess it wasn't the Coast Guard. They used the rotor wash to blow the guy to shore according to the news. Talk about a polar bear swim from hell.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Good Luck with the test. I have one more day before the break, and it will be brutal if yesterday was any indication. 

good luck
I leave for Ireland tonight. skipping out on my 1 class today way early for it


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
...I'll be hitting up Tiger Direct tomorrow for some gadgets, could be dangerous. ...

Bad bad bad. TD FTL!!! Tiger Direct sells crap. I'll never buy from them again and it's been 8 years since they screwed me.
newegg is the place to buy cheap stuff. Picked up a 2TB external HD last month for $180 shipped.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I emailed and chatted with the guy who makes these.
This one died when I stalled the car and re-started it really quick.
He says that the low voltage may have caused a spike on the +5v rail of the LCDash. He said that he'll repair it for the cost of a screen, and put in some circuitry to protect the 5v rail, and prevent the situation from happening again.
Very cool! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Goodmorning.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_
newegg is the place to buy cheap stuff. Picked up a 2TB external HD last month for $180 shipped. 

X2 for newegg. I buy all of my geek toys there.








Brendan


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Man, how did I totally just look over the thread and MISS that it was Tony's birthday?! I'm sorry!! HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY!!! (better late than never, right?)


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

g'marnin


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_
Bad bad bad. TD FTL!!! Tiger Direct sells crap. I'll never buy from them again and it's been 8 years since they screwed me.
newegg is the place to buy cheap stuff. Picked up a 2TB external HD last month for $180 shipped. 

Never had any problems with Tiger Direct.ca http://www.tigerdirect.ca/indexca.asp? 
Newegg only opened up just recently in Canada.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

I am still amazed this picture was taken.

_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
What he said! Here's hoping the evening sees you double fisting some birthday treats!









_Modified by punchbug at 6:28 PM 3-11-2009_

_Modified by punchbug at 6:29 PM 3-11-2009_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Rob, I know you're probably still working your but off or are flying home, but where are those pics? 
Rob, Roger and I managed to get together last night and share some beverages and talk all thingss scirocco. Good times were had!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_I am still amazed this picture was taken.


Hey, what can I say? THIS one was the one that really amazed me...after you were told you'd blackout posted to Vortex on the eve of your wedding. In the post, you were so sweet too. Shows what a gentleman you are.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
And a gem from the news: We have snow and -5C is our morning temperature, with 90km/hr winds yesterday. Did that mean the Coast Guard chopper pilot got the day off? Hell no, they were trying to fish some naked guy out from the bottom of Niagara Falls. He survived the vertical swim, but was not very co-operative about being rescued apparently. Wait, it was a PRIVATE helicopter, likely one of the tour guys, so I guess it wasn't the Coast Guard. They used the rotor wash to blow the guy to shore according to the news. Talk about a polar bear swim from hell.






























Heard about this on the radio, driving to work. Apparently he is only the 2nd one to make it alive(without a barrel or anything that is). Suicide gone wrong? That's my guess.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Heard about this on the radio, driving to work. Apparently he is only the 2nd one to make it alive(without a barrel or anything that is). Suicide gone wrong? That's my guess.

Just watching it again on the news. I guess there was a 7 year old, a stunt man, and this guy who survived without a barrel. The 7 year old was tipped out of a boat and had a lifevest on. Anyway, they said there are 6-12 people who enter the falls annually, and that this guy "entered the water voluntarily".


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_I am still amazed this picture was taken.


rofl







too funny!
So, I'm pretty sure I failed my trig test that I had today. I find it absolutely hilarious that I am nearly failing my standard trigonometry class and acing my college Chemistry Class... irony? I also had bluegrass practice until 5:30, so I was at school from 6:30-6:00... again








I think I am going to take my sick iMac into the Mac Depot tomorrow, Friday the 13th








that's about all that is new for me today.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

Friday the 13th is about bikes here. 








This is the second of three this year, but I will be headed out to look at hot rods.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

^^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Scirocco and bike seasooon is coming _sooon_.
























Happy B T. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
rofl







too funny!
So, I'm pretty sure I failed my trig test that I had today. I find it absolutely hilarious that I am nearly failing my standard trigonometry class and acing my college Chemistry Class... irony? I also had bluegrass practice until 5:30, so I was at school from 6:30-6:00... again








I think I am going to take my sick iMac into the Mac Depot tomorrow, Friday the 13th








that's about all that is new for me today.









Trig's no joke. I hated that class. I would've done horrible if not for the statistics stuff at the beginning of the year.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Welp, off on an adventure, this time to Bay Shore Long Island NY. We're spending the night at Brad's dad's tonight in order to unload his car trailer and then hook it to the Tundra for the trip. In all likliehood we'll be bunking with The Timob Friday evening and dragging him along for the New York portion of the trip Saturday.
I don't think the laptop is going on the trip... maybe I can post from Timbo's....


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

soooo ready to call it a day at this point


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Welp, off on an adventure, this time to Bay Shore Long Island NY. We're spending the night at Brad's dad's tonight in order to unload his car trailer and then hook it to the Tundra for the trip. In all likliehood we'll be bunking with The Timob Friday evening and dragging him along for the New York portion of the trip Saturday.
I don't think the laptop is going on the trip... maybe I can post from Timbo's....

Muahahah! Awesome. Adventures await!









In other news:
Picked up two unbent wheels, had my tire re-mounted and balanced. I also bought a 1988 16v Scirocco Cluster (no upshift light or OXS light!!)


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Picked up two unbent wheels, had my tire re-mounted and balanced. I also bought a 1988 16v Scirocco Cluster (no upshift light or OXS light!!)

My 88 has an OXS light.







No shift light though.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Scirocco and bike seasooon is coming _sooon_.


















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Between this...








...and this...








...plus a whole lot of travelling, I think its going to be a good summer


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*

Nice bikes! I just picked one up recently too. Getting excited about finally coming down for once.


----------



## Neckromacr (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (d-bot)*

Aside from Fuel and a place to sleep, is there any other expenses I should be looking to cover for the weekend?
Outlook is good for my tribe and I making it this year, but the wifey wants to plan out how much we have to set aside to make this happen.


_Modified by Neckromacr at 11:33 PM 3-12-2009_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
...and this...










congrats.. anne is uber jealous


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
congrats.. anne is uber jealous 

She can make us a headliner if she wants


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Neckromacr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neckromacr* »_Aside from Fuel and a place to sleep, is there any other expenses I should be looking to cover for the weekend?
Outlook is good for my tribe and I making it this year, but the wifey wants to plan out how much we have to set aside to make this happen.

_Modified by Neckromacr at 11:33 PM 3-12-2009_

There's a "donation" requested for the Pizza/Port-a-potty/brisket meal" which is really nothing major. And DO be aware that people usually bring all thier cool Scirocco specific parts to sell. So if you see something, you may want to spend some money on that. Also there is usually an event T Shirt to buy if you want one, but he may do that by pre-order too. I usually flog my $1 wonder stickers that say scirocco.org too.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Between this...








...and this...








...plus a whole lot of travelling, I think its going to be a good summer
















Why yes, yes it should. Now let's discuss those wedding details, shall we?







(Still haven't told Julie, but it's on a need to know basis, and why would SHE need to know...shhh, we'll surprise her when she shows up in that white dress!!) 
See how silly yellow MkIs make me??? See?? Does it have plaid interior???If so, you'd better not let me ever sit in the driver's seat. I may not get out.








Enjoy the adventure, and be sure to post up LOTS of pictures of your trip.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

I'm in Ireland. whooo. jetlagged? yes. but I was up for the sunrise earlier after my flight got in, kinda neat
edit for ownage picture










_Modified by DrFraserCrane at 9:28 AM 3-13-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

Very cool, and you'll be there for St Pat's too, which should be fun as hell. Drink a Guinness for me eh?







(sorry, that's a bit pale, BUT OTOH it may not be too early for it there eh?)


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Very cool, and you'll be there for St Pat's too, which should be fun as hell. Drink a Guinness for me eh?







(sorry, that's a bit pale, BUT OTOH it may not be too early for it there eh?)

Yep, be here for St. Pat's.
The day after I am renting a car (supposedly a Hyundai POS) for a few days to drive around a bit. and yes, I got the extra insurance


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
Yep, be here for St. Pat's.
The day after I am renting a car (supposedly a Hyundai POS) for a few days to drive around a bit. and yes, I got the extra insurance










the crazy thing is in Ireland, St. Pats is not a big deal like it is in America.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*

thats what I hear. but it is the Princess who wanted to be in Dublin for St. Patty's. I was willing to rent the car for longer and drive more. oh well. just gotta be back in Dublin by the 20th for GirlTalk


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

Good early afternoon.








My mill should be here today, Wooot! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

grain mill? pepper mill? Paper mill?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

grist mill?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

CNC Vertical Mill


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

oooooooh, schmancy


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I'm so excited EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! 
I'm all wet and tingly.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

whoa, TMI


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_I'm so excited EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! 
I'm all wet and tingly.

tmechanic on a webcam:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^^


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
tmechanic on a webcam:









Link disabled?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Neckromacr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neckromacr* »_Aside from Fuel and a place to sleep, is there any other expenses I should be looking to cover for the weekend?
Outlook is good for my tribe and I making it this year, but the wifey wants to plan out how much we have to set aside to make this happen.

There's a collection to cover the cost of the port-a-potty and Friday night pizza. Nothing crazy. If you want to eat breakfast or lunch, or have anything to drink you'll have to pay for that. T-shirts, .org stickers. That's pretty much it.
Hope to see you there.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

My tires came yesterday, I don't remember if I mentioned that or not. My new phone came today. I'm very excited.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_I'm so excited EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! 
I'm all wet and tingly.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_My tires came yesterday, I don't remember if I mentioned that or not. My new phone came today. I'm very excited.









What kind of tires, phone?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

Tires: BFGoodrich g-force sport 195-50/15
Phone: BlackBerry Storm


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Quiet in here tonight. Well, I guess it *is* Friday night.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Tires: BFGoodrich g-force sport 195-50/15
Phone: BlackBerry Storm

I don't know about the tires, but I have heard good things about the Storm.
Is it hard to get used to the funky screen?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
I don't know about the tires, but I have heard good things about the Storm.
Is it hard to get used to the funky screen?

A little bit. Sometimes it doesn't respond like it should, or when you're typing you'll hit the letter next to the one you're going for. I guess I'll get used to it.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Quiet in here tonight. Well, I guess it *is* Friday night.

That it is, I hardly ever leave the house on friday night.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*



















_Modified by wheeltowheel at 10:23 AM 3-14-2009_


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

^^^







Oh you guys make me giggle!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

Awesome!!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Goodmorning, waiting for the FedEx guy, he couldn't deliver because there was no one home to sign for the stuff. Feh!


_Modified by tmechanic at 7:48 AM 3-14-2009_


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*

This past week the Scirocco Hoodie became even more of a world traveler by visiting the sights of two new countries!
First up, Paris, more specifically the Louvre...(irish roommate in photo)








Then, walked up over 800 steps to the second tier of the Eiffel tower... it was strenuous...








Finally, it reached the top...








The hoodie and I then said our goodbyes to Paris and travelled to Venice.... where we took lots of trips on the Boats!
Aine( Irish Roomie) and I got our picture taken...








Then the Hoodie wanted to have it's own shot...








Thats the end of the trip so far... Fraser is now here so we will see where the hoodie travels next!!!
_Modified by Princess_Pink at 5:01 PM 3-14-2009_


_Modified by Princess_Pink at 5:03 PM 3-14-2009_


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
I think I am going to take my sick iMac *and throw it in the dumpster* and buy a nice PC.
that's about all that is new for me today.









Fixed.








J/K. On that note, I have two older Imac G4's I am selling.
Brendan


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

With temps in the 50's today and highs near 60 Monday and Tuesday, spring fever is definitely in the air. I'm very eager to get Greta and Glenn going and out driving. 
Got a couple goodies in the mail today to add to the "period-correctness" of the cars. These aren't street legal yet (I've gotta wait for the state to change the letter/number pattern), but they'll be perfect for shows and such. 
These are old stock, never before mounted. It's amazing how much better quality these are than those new POS screen-printed aluminum foil plates we have now.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I'm a PC guy, but have recently learned to love Macs. I found this in another area of the forums and just had to share. It's highlarious!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_With temps in the 50's today and highs near 60 Monday and Tuesday, spring fever is definitely in the air. I'm very eager to get Greta and Glenn going and out driving. 
Got a couple goodies in the mail today to add to the "period-correctness" of the cars. These aren't street legal yet (I've gotta wait for the state to change the letter/number pattern), but they'll be perfect for shows and such. 
These are old stock, never before mounted. It's amazing how much better quality these are than those new POS screen-printed aluminum foil plates we have now. 

The Timob got me a nice Ontario 1979 plate for Klausie on his Timbo Trip. (I have one from Drew too). And I still have my old plates from my 77 Firechicken <insert Tim Taylor grunt here: >. 
The boy has been starting/moving everything out of his shop, and even the Rabbit is out in the sunlight. I'll do likewise sometime this week. I had to get high today though, so I stayed indoors and did some more on the kitchen/dining room before heading to the airport. (More wheelie takeoffs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ) The "easy" work was putting in a new light fixture; should be easy, right??? Yeah, right. Eight wires on the house side, another five on the new fixture. And of course the original wiring fell apart when I took the old fixture off, so it was "try this and see if it works" four times before it finally did. Only "used" the breaker once














http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
So for now it's beer. Signature will be ammended as required.










_Modified by punchbug at 3:18 PM 3-14-2009_


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^ I was with Timob when he bought that plate from a store in the Mall of America http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Princess_Pink, is the water in Venice as dirty and polluted as I remember it being? Went there when I was 8 to visit my Uncle who was stationed (Army) in Europe at the time.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

OWN!







Found this on google image search, thought it was interesting! Dunno if ya'll have seen it before or not.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_OWN!







Found this on google image search, thought it was interesting! Dunno if ya'll have seen it before or not.









That's interesting. Especially given a current thread on the list.


_Modified by smithma7 at 7:30 PM 3-14-2009_


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

That would make a great poster, just as is with a minimalist white background.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_This past week the Scirocco Hoodie became even more of a world traveler by visiting the sights of two new countries!
First up, Paris, more specifically the Louvre...(irish roommate in photo)










Bonjour les filles! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Pas mal, le gilet.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_



















nom nom nom


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

Is it just me, or has the posting slowed down in here lately.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
Fixed.








J/K. On that note, I have two older Imac G4's I am selling.
Brendan

It's up and running again. It's a g5 too
I love this thing sooo much! I can actually listen to music, use pshop, and firefox at the same time, unlike on our slow P4 machine!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I *just* got back from playing at a bluegrass concert. 
I am done with playing bluegrass on the cello for a long time! It is extremely difficult to play violin rhythm (and in the same key for violin) on cello.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_I *just* got back from playing at a bluegrass concert. 
I am done with playing bluegrass on the cello for a long time! It is extremely difficult to play violin rhythm (and in the same key for violin) on cello.









I just got back from singing Mozarts Requiem. Ever see the movie Amadeus? The music that inspired that movie. Whew! 
It ain't bluegrass on a cello (which I'd like to hear sometime) but it's what I know how to do. Loads easier to cart my 'instrument' around thAn a cello; what do the bass players or harpists drive?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I just got back from singing Mozarts Requiem. Ever see the movie Amadeus? The music that inspired that movie. Whew! 
It ain't bluegrass on a cello (which I'd like to hear sometime) but it's what I know how to do. Loads easier to cart my 'instrument' around thAn a cello; what do the bass players or harpists drive?










I just got back from playing some oldskool GBH, Blitz and One Way system. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
I just got back from singing Mozarts Requiem. Ever see the movie Amadeus? The music that inspired that movie. Whew! 
It ain't bluegrass on a cello (which I'd like to hear sometime) but it's what I know how to do. Loads easier to cart my 'instrument' around thAn a cello; what do the bass players or harpists drive?









My Chem 2 teacher strongly recommended Mozarts Requiem, so I think I'll pick it up on iTunes now








Bluegrass on cello is interesting. I've been playing bluegrass for 4 years and still haven't perfected it on cello... Bass players can still drive small cars. They just fold the front pass seat and rear seats down


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

I just got back from playing some oldskool GBH, Blitz and One Way system. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Awesome Marc! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

I just got back from playing some oldskool GBH, Blitz and One Way system. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Old school GBH? Cool!


----------



## 1nsanevwfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_^^ I was with Timob when he bought that plate from a store in the Mall of America http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I went to the Mall of America yesterday, but only had 1 hour to spend before my flight. Someday I will have to go again, 1 hour barely gets you inside.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (1nsanevwfreak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1nsanevwfreak* »_
I went to the Mall of America yesterday, but only had 1 hour to spend before my flight. Someday I will have to go again, 1 hour barely gets you inside.

I went to Way-too-big-dale when it first opened, my friend and I spent over 8 hours just walking the mall and still didn't get through the whole thing, we went into maybe 5 stores and had lunch, other than that it was just walking.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Cool - it's huge and each floor takes about an hour to walk around. 
There used to be a store there that first opened along with the mall in 1994 called "The Junkyard". It served mostly to the grunge crowd as a clothing store, but had other odds and ends too, such as model cars, license plate purses/bags/wallets, and other neat car-related stuff. The entrance had three cars stacked on top of each-other junkyard style and fenced off with rusty chain-link fencing. One was a early 50's bullet-nose Ford or Studebaker, another was an early 50's Hudson and I can't recall the other car, which was on the very top. The store closed in '98-'99 IIRC and I got some cool things from their walls (old license plates, hub-caps, car emblems...). I was sad to see it leave, but that was around the time the grunge fad started to die out, I guess business wasn't so good. 
- Nataku


_Modified by Konomi at 12:02 AM 3-15-2009_


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_
That's interesting. Especially given a current thread on the list.

Looks like someone had the same idea I did












_Modified by ydrogs at 10:46 PM 3-14-2009_


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ydrogs)*

So, I figured it is finally time.
I'm going to tell everyone my plans for the next few months.
On April 8th at 7am, I fly to Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada. I visit a few friends who moved out there for a few days, and on Saturday night, I take an Amtrak train to Seattle, Washington. In Seattle, I visit iroczgirl and pick up a certain yellow 1975 Scirocco with a friend. Stopping wherever I can for the first two nights, Chicago on the third night and, barring any unforeseen incidents, wel'll arrive back in Toronto on the 16th of April.
After that, I hang around for about a week (driving the yellow car







), then, on April 23rd-24th, take a flight to Manchester, UK with another friend. From there, I visit Newcastle, London, Brussels, Amsterdam (including a day trip to Wolfsburg), Luxembourg, Stuttgart (Porsche and Mercedes museums), Zurich, Munich (BMW museum), Venice, Rome, Nice/Monaco, Geneva, Paris, back to London before flying to Reykjavik, Iceland... and then back to Toronto near the end of April.
After that, I have about a week to get the brown car ready, and then drive to Ohio. So... if you guys don't hear from me much over the next few months, you know why


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Princess_Pink, is the water in Venice as dirty and polluted as I remember it being? Went there when I was 8 to visit my Uncle who was stationed (Army) in Europe at the time.

It was actually really clean! I was so amazed by how clean it was actually lol.... there were some parts that were kinda dirty but for the most part it was all clean and amazing.... I didnt want to leave


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_So, I figured it is finally time.
I'm going to tell everyone my plans for the next few months.
After that, I hang around for about a week (driving the yellow car







), then, on April 23rd-24th, take a flight to Manchester, UK with another friend. From there, I visit Newcastle, London, Brussels, Amsterdam (including a day trip to Wolfsburg), Luxembourg, Stuttgart (Porsche and Mercedes museums), Zurich, Munich (BMW museum), Venice, Rome, Nice/Monaco, Geneva, Paris, back to London before flying to Reykjavik, Iceland... and then back to Toronto near the end of April.

Uhhhh excuse me??? NO IRELAND???? I am terribly dissapointed.... But Paris, Venice, and London are AMAZING.... Need a hostel reccommendation to stay at? lemme know! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_So, I figured it is finally time.
I'm going to tell everyone my plans for the next few months.


even though Cathy disapproves of plans, they are full of win


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_So, I figured it is finally time.
I'm going to tell everyone my plans for the next few months.
On April 8th at 7am, I fly to Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada. I visit a few friends who moved out there for a few days, and on Saturday night, I take an Amtrak train to Seattle, Washington. In Seattle, I visit iroczgirl and pick up a certain yellow 1975 Scirocco with a friend. Stopping wherever I can for the first two nights, Chicago on the third night and, barring any unforeseen incidents, wel'll arrive back in Toronto on the 16th of April.
After that, I hang around for about a week (driving the yellow car







), then, on April 23rd-24th, take a flight to Manchester, UK with another friend. From there, I visit Newcastle, London, Brussels, Amsterdam (including a day trip to Wolfsburg), Luxembourg, Stuttgart (Porsche and Mercedes museums), Zurich, Munich (BMW museum), Venice, Rome, Nice/Monaco, Geneva, Paris, back to London before flying to Reykjavik, Iceland... and then back to Toronto near the end of April.
After that, I have about a week to get the brown car ready, and then drive to Ohio. So... if you guys don't hear from me much over the next few months, you know why









What an amazing couple of trips!







_where is the jealousy emoticon?_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
even though Cathy disapproves of plans, they are full of win

I think plans when traveling in foreign countries are a very good thing. I have found some great Beer halls because of plans-try to find a problem with that Cathy..








Today Mandy is doing our taxes and if there is enough of a refund there may be some spring traveling for us too.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
I think plans when traveling in foreign countries are a very good thing. I have found some great Beer halls because of plans-try to find a problem with that Cathy..








Today Mandy is doing our taxes and if there is enough of a refund there may be some spring traveling for us too. 

Hey, I didn't say that "Plans are Bad" (_Jim Jarrett)_). I merely said that they are for the weak. And I am clearly weak, because I have been know to make plans. They never work out, but I DO make them on occasion. And I think that Cholland made a HUGE mistake in his planning. CLEARLY he needs an experienced tour giude to accompany him. I could be that person :laughui
NICE schedule you have there, I must say. I'll have to paypal you some money so you can find me some cool souvenirs!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Cool - it's huge and each floor takes about an hour to walk around. 
There used to be a store there that first opened along with the mall in 1994 called "The Junkyard". It served mostly to the grunge crowd as a clothing store, but had other odds and ends too, such as model cars, license plate purses/bags/wallets, and other neat car-related stuff. The entrance had three cars stacked on top of each-other junkyard style and fenced off with rusty chain-link fencing. One was a early 50's bullet-nose Ford or Studebaker, another was an early 50's Hudson and I can't recall the other car, which was on the very top. The store closed in '98-'99 IIRC and I got some cool things from their walls (old license plates, hub-caps, car emblems...). I was sad to see it leave, but that was around the time the grunge fad started to die out, I guess business wasn't so good. 
- Nataku

_Modified by Konomi at 12:02 AM 3-15-2009_

The cars were, a Studebaker Champion, Hudson Commodore, and a Ford Edsel.


----------



## vwleadfoot (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
I am just jelous because I want it to be mine








OWNAGE WITHOUT EVEN TRYING TO.....








Let's play stump at Cincy like people did at Cincy east... it was fun to watch.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Princess_Pink said:


> After many months of lurking I'm gonna come out of hiding.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Princess_Pink said:


> _Modified by vwleadfoot at 1:22 PM 3-15-2009_


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Bonjour les filles! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Pas mal, le gilet.










Uhhhhh ok? Does that say you are bringing me loads of Tim Horton's at Cincy? Because if so.... BALLIN http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Uhhhh excuse me??? NO IRELAND???? I am terribly dissapointed.... But Paris, Venice, and London are AMAZING.... Need a hostel reccommendation to stay at? lemme know! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Meh... I've got a case of Guinness in the fridge







Really, I need about three months and *lots* of money to do this right.
And I still need to find places to stay in Amsterdam and Reykjavik, everything else is booked!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
The cars were, a Studebaker Champion, Hudson Commodore, and a Ford Edsel.

Aaah the Edsel, how could I forget that one. Good to see my memory served me well for the other two cars well, though.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_ So... if you guys don't hear from me much over the next few months, you know why









Take me with you. Seriously.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
I think plans when traveling in foreign countries are a very good thing. 


True. Our plans were weak, and we didn't get anything done that we needed to.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Oh, and when you're in London, go to the bar in the Wembley Plaza hotel, and talk to the bartender named Corrado, he was an interesting fellow.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Guess what I did today!! I took Glenn out for the THIRD TIME since I've owned him! Such a liberating feeling, driving my little Scirocco. I love my car.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Guess what I did today!! I took Glenn out for the THIRD TIME since I've owned him! Such a liberating feeling, driving my little Scirocco. I love my car.









Why did you tell us to guess, then tell us before we have a chance to?








Anyway, glad you like it. Now drive it more often!







And drive it to Cincy!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

We need pics of you + scirocco(s) + hoodie!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*

Luxembourg..._Luxembourg_,*Luxembourg!!*. There is a certain Jetta there that lost it's license plate








You have no idea just how jealous I am right now..
















But anyway...enjoy the trip!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Luxembourg..._Luxembourg_,*Luxembourg!!*. There is a certain Jetta there that lost it's license plate








You have no idea just how jealous I am right now.. 
OK, explanation needed. Never heard of anyone being jealous about *anything* concerning Luxembourg...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_OK, explanation needed. Never heard of anyone being jealous about *anything* concerning Luxembourg...









Luxembourg is in Europe, Europe is awesome. I want to go (back) to Europe. Going to Luxembourg would mean I have done just that.
Any further questions?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_OK, explanation needed. Never heard of anyone being jealous about *anything* concerning Luxembourg...









Oh no? You're missing out! I would give a kidney for some Eau-de-vie from a certain farmer in Christnach and the other to visit Das Nussfest in Vianden once more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Luxembourg is in Europe, Europe is awesome. I want to go (back) to Europe. Going to Luxembourg would mean I have done just that.
Any further questions?

Luxembourg is not just in Europe...it's also what I call 'home'








I miss it dearly, maybe one day when I'm 'rich and famous', I shall visit and mingle with the locals










_Modified by Iroczgirl at 8:50 PM 3-15-2009_


----------



## Neckromacr (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Why did you tell us to guess, then tell us before we have a chance to?








Anyway, glad you like it. Now drive it more often!







And drive it to Cincy!

A happy Scirocco, is a driven Scirocco.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Neckromacr)*

Okay, since there was guessing with no guessing required...how about some REAL guessing. Guess what I did today?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Go to "therapy"? Drink Québécois beer?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Okay, since there was guessing with no guessing required...how about some REAL guessing. Guess what I did today?









You bought another drop top Scirocco


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Some jackass carved some illegible word into the back of the mk4 today while it was parked at the bottom of the driveway. 
Honestly, what's the point in destroying someone else's property for pleasure? Obviously I can sort of see "revenge", but this was at my dad's house and I don't know anyone on the block. Haven't know anyone in the neighborhood in a good 10 years. I do know there's a few houses at the end of the block with delinquent kids living there. A year ago my dad had his car parked on the side of the road and he walked out to his car the next morning to drive to work to find his d/s mirror broken off. He said it looked like someone took a baseball bat to it. f uckin kids.....
Keep in mind this isn't a ratty section 8 development in South St. Paul, but this is a decent middle-class neighborhood in a northern suburb.
Ugh.....














http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Dang! what a shame!







Is it just scratches? or deep?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

As a general rule, this new generation doesn't respect anything or anyone. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif (there are exceptions of course)
We'll see how that works out 15 years from now.

Do I want to be around for that? Well, it's $8 I'll save because I won't have to go to the movies to watch the new Armageddon movie


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Sorry to hear man, and that's why live so far out that you need a road map to get to my driveway.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Well, I tried the basic "scratch remover" we had laying around, which did absolutely nothing. I'll need to try some polishing compound tomorrow and see if that helps any. Some parts aren't bad, but others are pretty deep as you could see the paint carvings still on the bumper....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Go to "therapy"? Drink Québécois beer?

Nope, and nope.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
You bought another drop top Scirocco









Nope, but that would have been cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Well, I tried the basic "scratch remover" we had laying around, which did absolutely nothing. I'll need to try some polishing compound tomorrow and see if that helps any. Some parts aren't bad, but others are pretty deep as you could see the paint carvings still on the bumper....

It just makes me mad


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

That is the pits. But on a bright note, at least they got off the couch to do it. Kids these days..and there will be some adult connected with that kid explaining away that bad behavior too.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Okay I'll guess...you....uh....*mind goes blank* I give up. I suck at guessing games. Except in class...which for some reason I actually get the answer right about 80% of the time.








OH!!!! On a side note, Cathy, you should be pleased to know that I finally named my TT. Her name (yes, I've decided it's a girl) is Moonbeam.







I thought you would be proud of my hippie-inspired name.


_Modified by Konomi at 8:54 PM 3-15-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Okay I'll guess...you....uh....*mind goes blank* I give up. I suck at guessing games. Except in class...which for some reason I actually get the answer right about 80% of the time.








OH!!!! On a side note, Cathy, you should be pleased to know that I finally named my TT. Her name (yes, I've decided it's a girl) is Moonbeam.







I thought you would be proud of my hippie-inspired name.

_Modified by Konomi at 8:54 PM 3-15-2009_

Very cool name. And since nobody really cares anyway, I was finally getting a bit of stuff done on the cars. Today was about door cards. Not quite done, but they needed a few holes cut for speakers and such, and some other tweaking. PS install will be delayed as I hope to do a mirror swap from my red 80. Tempting though it may be to leave the mirror housing red, I think I'll spend some time making sure it becomes and STAYS black. Also got quite a bit of garden work done; it was finally warm enough.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_After that, I have about a week to get the brown car ready, and then drive to Ohio. 

Uhhh, you're not bringing the '75????
*sniff*


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Uhhh, you're not bringing the '75????
*sniff*

Maybe not in 2009...but 2010...if you build it, they will come


----------



## Neckromacr (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_As a general rule, this new generation doesn't respect anything or anyone. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif (there are exceptions of course)
We'll see how that works out 15 years from now.

And so life immitates art mocking life....


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Some jackass carved some illegible word into the back of the mk4 today while it was parked at the bottom of the driveway...
Only thing I could think of, was the back end of the car out across the sidewalk? Little miscreants might see that as an excuse.
Not that they need one. A guy I know from a 914 forum parked his car at a shopping center, out away from everyone else. As in, no cars within 20 spaces. He came back out to find someone had literally kicked a huge dent into his car door.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

^^^ Well, there is no sidewalk on our street, so people walk on the side of the street which the back of my car was facing, and it was near the bottom as well (about 2 feet from the bottom of the driveway). I've parked in that spot for the past couple years with nothing happening. Not any more......
Needless to say, I'm glad it happened to a car I really couldn't care less about, rather than the Scirocco.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Goodmorning.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ohai2u


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Good afternoon.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

howdy


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

crappy cell phone pic of the wort fermenting at the shop:








EDIT : PCT is now 5000 posts old










_Modified by twardnw at 2:32 PM 3-16-2009_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

^^5000th post in this thread.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

and I even posted beer to celebrate


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

What are you fermenting? ^^^
Cincy 'shopping


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_What are you fermenting? ^^^

Beer.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Found this on the net...and man oh man is it true! Thought you guys would get a kick out of it!








You know you're a server when.....
1. You know that "in the weeds" is NOT a camping term.
2. You cant decide who you hate more: kids, old people, teenagers, or foreigners
3. You're pissed if you got a $10 tip on a $60 check.
4. You can figure out 20% like nobodys business.
5. You heavily debate putting on a gratuity for a big party. And may call in a second opinion to evaluate the table.
6. You're familiar with the signature cocktail: water with lemon.
7. You don't have any idea what the special is and could care less.
8. When you go out to eat, you over analyze everything your server does. And even if they screw up you still tip at least 20%.
9. You hang out at the server table.
10. You know about all your co-workers sex lives and drug habits. And you participate in one or the other; or both!
11. You know what the most dreaded side work is and how to avoid getting stuck with it.
12. Same goes for the death section.
13. You understand the importance of booths.
14. You know that an over cooked steak is the worst re-cook ever.
15. You want to kill the kitchen when they have 30 minute ticket times.
16. You will take the long way around just to avoid your table.
17. You hate making desserts.
18. You get weeded waiting forever for the bar to pour you a freakin beer.
19. You live out of your car.
20. You always have cash on you, yet you're always broke.
21. Your cash is usually still in your book days after you worked.
22. You know who sells the good drugs.
23. You never know what happened to the wine key.
24. You become a nocturnal creature.
25. Everybody on a Sunday AM shift has a hangover.
26. The busser is never around when you need him.
27. Getting cut does not equal getting out.
28. You need a manager card to wipe your ass!
29. A mess up is always appreciated by the starving servers...
30. And you're all like a bunch of vultures when it happens!
31. When in doubt-you go with medium.
32. You use the term 86 in regular conversation. Yet you have no idea where it came from.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

I think your post needs MOAR BREADSTICKS!!















Ah, textbook own!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

lol @ Sutter Home


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

The only one I don't get is the "86" part.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=86


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Oh god...that is SUCH a horrible picture.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Oh god...that is SUCH a horrible picture.

Needs moar Sciroccoz.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

Ack! Doomsday for Sciroccos! The heavens are a'sploding and the scirocco rapture is upon us!
[insert panic smiley here, the one running around waving it's hands]

_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
Cincy 'shopping


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (G-rocco)*









That one works pretty well, doesn't it?


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Luxembourg is not just in Europe...it's also what I call 'home' 

Some Luxemburgoiser once got extremely mad at me when I stole the parking space he was aiming for....maybe it was the sahara beige VW Kuebelwagen with German plates I was driving?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*









I've got that same tie!
Sells me a lot of BMWs.



_Modified by Michael Bee at 9:33 PM 3-16-2009_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Bee)*

Toronto singer, click click ==> Serena Ryder was in town last night. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Went to the show, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







and took some pictures. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







That is why I did not prep the Scirocco to get it out of storage.









lol at mike wearing a girl tie.










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 10:16 PM 3-16-2009_


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Toronto singer Serena Ryder[/url] was in town last night. ... took some pictures.
Hmmm, any relation to Red Ryder? What with the western theme and all?







Sigh, Marillion is playing in Montreal next month, and I'm missing it.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

Well, I'm getting closer to workin on the Scirocco. We need to get a new oil pres sensor, interior cleaning and a bath on the MK3 and then wheel refurb on 2 of the wheels and at least 1 tire for the Jetta coupe.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Neckromacr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neckromacr* »_
And so life immitates art mocking life....









It has started already!! I have some of this in my fridge :
















---it's got what plants crave


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Electrolytes.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
It has started already!! I have some of this in my fridge :
















---it's got what plants crave









I want some of that!!!!!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_
I want some of that!!!!!









I drove the Scirocco to the Smoke Shack in Portland, OR to get some. It's crazy that nobody in Seattle sells it


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Toronto singer, click click ==> Serena Ryder was in town last night. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Went to the show, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







and took some pictures. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










I saw her open for ~The Guess Who (







) a couple years ago http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*

Well, I wsa out and about yesterday going to see my grandchild Pherez. She doen't look much like Waterfall, but she is the cutest thing EVAR!!!!!








And Happy St Pat's!! No festivities till later this afternoon...I'll make up for it the rest of the week though!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Gee Cath, where'd you find the leprechaun? Can he bring me some baileys?


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
It has started already!! I have some of this in my fridge :
















---it's got what plants crave









Looks like coolant! EPA!!! That movie cracks me up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Gee Cath, where'd you find the leprechaun? Can he bring me some baileys?

Ah done birthed me that thar' varmint......








And he's MY Bailey's bitch, so get yer own!!!! (Mind you, there seems to be some significant "losses" in this delivery system, hmmm, maybe I should just get my own eh?








Oh, and he can play a mean Irish jig on the piano too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Plus he comes with a free CD of Irish drinking tunes. We'll have to get those out this evening http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














(they need a dark beer emoticon for such occasions, sheesh...)...hmmm, I booked a Nexus interview with Customs tomorrow morning EARLY...might have been a bad strategy now that I think of it....wonder if they'll like me in sunglasses like the high school kids all wear when trying to conceal underlying conditions.







Iris scans with bloodshot eyes...not cool http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by punchbug at 8:50 AM 3-17-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I think it's time to do some more MS tuning, filled up this morning, got 22mpg on this last tank


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_And Happy St Pat's!! No festivities till later this afternoon...I'll make up for it the rest of the week though!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
And Happy St Pat's!! No festivities till later this afternoon...I'll make up for it the rest of the week though!


the Princess and I started here in Dublin at 9am with the other study abroad kids and their guests. screwdrivers, Irish Coffees, Jello Shots, Beers, and Jameson Shots were the order of business before making out way into city center for the parade. Bus driver LOVED us all.
I have no pictures because my computer cannot get online to upload my photos


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_I have no pictures because my computer cannot get online to upload my photos









^^ Full of fail. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
^^ Full of fail. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

tell me about it. someone was supposed to help me set up the proxies and such for the school's wireless, but, lo and behold, she is now off in Dublin somewhere too drunk to be coherent


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

Goodmorning, well still trying to get my new toy going.
Oh well, it's still fun.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I am sooooo ready to yell at my boss. Don't tell me how to manage my own department and then try to micro-manage me and everything I do!!!!!
This calls for some metal


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_I am sooooo ready to yell at my boss. Don't tell me how to manage my own department and then try to micro-manage me and everything I do!!!!!
This calls for some metal
















That's what bosses do, they need to feel useful, because if they prove to be to useless they get fired, I'm sorry, "Restructured".


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
^^ Full of fail. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

You know what scirocco*joe does to you when your computer fails?
This:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
That's what bosses do, they need to feel useful, because if they prove to be to useless they get fired, I'm sorry, "Restructured".


he'll never get fired tho, he owns the company


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Gee Cath, where'd you find the leprechaun? Can he bring me some baileys?

You ask Cathy for a leprochaun... i'm offended that you didnt ask me greg... after all i AM in the LAND OF LEPROCHAUNS... duhhhh







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

bah! way too busy at work today, didn't even get to take lunch, which means I didn't get to go check the temperature of my beer







hope it didn't cool down too much


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Gee Cath, where'd you find the leprechaun? Can he bring me some baileys?

Old Greg....mmmmmmm Bailey's......creamy.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Every time I do anything on this computer my music skips.








OWN!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Hey! It's WaWa! I've heard about them!


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

I considered owning this page, but I've exhausted my pics.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Hey! It's WaWa! I've heard about them!









They rule. That particular one gets a large portion of my earnings.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Hey! It's WaWa! I've heard about them!









What is a WaWa?







I can see it's a market, but is it a typical gas-station market thingy, or is it bigger? Anything it specializes in? 


_Modified by Nataku at 6:15 PM 3-17-2009_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
What is a WaWa?









Convenience store/gas station/deli/awesomeness.
They specialize in Hoagies, and dairy stuff.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*

You must come east and get a Wawa Hoagie.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_You must come east and get a Wawa Hoagie.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










There is actually a town called Wawa, PA. But Chris is right, Wawa is the shizzle when it comes to all things convenient!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
There is actually a town called Wawa, PA. But Chris is right, Wawa is the shizzle when it comes to all things convenient!









Yep, hence the name.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Old Greg....mmmmmmm Bailey's......creamy.

LOL, old Greg!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
LOL, old Greg!









How do you know about that?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
How do you know about that?









I have my sources. Waterfall keeps me up on the popular culture.








And EVERYONE knows that WAWA is in Ontario. Like WAY the hell up there. Use-a-snowmobile-as-a-summer-driver up there.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
And EVERYONE knows that WAWA is in Ontario. Like WAY the hell up there. Use-a-snowmobile-as-a-summer-driver up there.

In Maine they always seemed to use their snowmobiles year round, but not because there was snow on the ground







They like to eat grass


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
LOL, old Greg!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

mmm, grabbed some jamesons just in the nick of time


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_























Maybe Chris can send ya a link, I saw it way back in October.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*

MMM, Jameson!! I have a bottle of that, too bad its currently in my other state of residence and not in my current.















Oh well, still drinking a beer!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I have my sources. Waterfall keeps me up on the popular culture.








And EVERYONE knows that WAWA is in Ontario. Like WAY the hell up there. Use-a-snowmobile-as-a-summer-driver up there.

A link for Greg.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eACIXBEYw9c
And how does everybody in Ontario know about a Pennsylvania convenience store?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Old Greg is funny. I want to see more!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Hey! It's WaWa! I've heard about them!










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif a great place to shop for stuff, the last one I visited was in California, Maryland


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
What is a WaWa? 
_Modified by Nataku at 6:15 PM 3-17-2009_

HEAVEN.... that is what wawa is... AMAZING HEAVEN http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
There is actually a town called Wawa, PA. But Chris is right, Wawa is the shizzle when it comes to all things convenient!









quoted for truth


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*

Just thought everyone should know fraser is a super happy camper.... we got a volkswagen fox as a rental as opposed to the ford fiesta he thought we were getting... yay... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Princess_Pink)*

1. Wawa does in fact have some bad ass hoagies. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_Just thought everyone should know fraser is a super happy camper.... we got a volkswagen fox as a rental as opposed to the ford fiesta he thought we were getting... yay... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

2. A European Ford Fiesta is actually quite bad ass. Though, it is even more so if it is a Fiesta ST.








3. When did they ditch the Lupo name for Fox?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Goodmorning, well they're still arguing about work schedules.
Feh!


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_3. When did they ditch the Lupo name for Fox?








When they went to this latest model, I think maybe 4 years ago? I ran across some UK show where they played soccer with a big 8 foot soccer ball and one team was driving Foxes against a team of, errr, those little Toyotas. The Fox team won. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It was pretty hilarious...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

that was a Top Gear episode


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
2. A European Ford Fiesta is actually quite bad ass. Though, it is even more so if it is a Fiesta ST.


I agree, I love Ford Fiesta's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ok, I'm breaking down and bootcamping my macbook. The MegaSquirt tools available for Mac just aren't up to par yet, and my car needs a tune BAD


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_ok, I'm breaking down and bootcamping my macbook. The MegaSquirt tools available for Mac just aren't up to par yet, and my car needs a tune BAD

just run parallels... it's better than bootcrap


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i don't like paying for software


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

My hands are too big to fit in there.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

uhh... wut?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_uhh... wut?

Changing my brake booster. My hands don't fit behind there to get to the nuts.

(that sounded very dirty.)


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yes, yes it does, I think I'll quote it for posterity

_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Changing my brake booster. My hands don't fit behind there to get to the nuts.

(that sounded very dirty.)



EDIT: own!










_Modified by twardnw at 11:50 AM 3-18-2009_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I gotta get back to work.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

well it's official now, room has been booked


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*

On the topic of Sciroccos (in THIS thread? Yeah right!) - I drove the 16v to work today. Yay! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

picsoritdidnthappen!!!


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_On the topic of Sciroccos (in THIS thread? Yeah right!) - I drove the 16v to work today. Yay! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
How *dare* you sully the sanctity of this thread with anything Scirocco-related?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

This whole page has been on topic.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_This whole thread has been on topic.


fix't


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_well it's official now, room has been booked

ahhh crap it's that time of year again, hu?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
ahhh crap it's that time of year again, hu?

Yes folks, less than three months to go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Yes folks, less than three months to go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















It was freaky being at Scirocco central in Wilmington this past weekend without 60ish Sciroccos lining the entryway.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I jacked up my car to fix a broken exhaust hanger. Turns out that rattle was the insides of the catalytic converter. It self-destructed, and it sounds like rocks rolling about in there now. Dang. New cat time.








Meh. I'll just drive it 'till inspection is due!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

I see you were at rauls place

_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_I jacked up my car to fix a broken exhaust hanger. Turns out that rattle was the insides of the catalytic converter. It self-destructed, and it sounds like rocks rolling about in there now. Dang. New cat time.








Meh. I'll just drive it 'till inspection is due!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_This whole page has been on topic.

Holy crap. what's all this ON TOPIC about????








I went for my Nexus interview and found out that I'd committed an armed robbery in 1980







Who knew????








Next I took down my parents' Christmas tree.







Yeah, but don't remind me....then there was some very successful shopping for a license plate light and some brown plastic paint (for Klaus...the latter is probably a bad idea, but time will tell)...Then I got bored and demolished my two bathrooms (pre-paint, the carnage is extreme though) and in there somewhere betweeen cleaning cat boxes I repainted her silver bitchiness' front Salty bar. She needs an appraisal and that means she needs to start...which oddly requires that her starter gets back on her.....












_Modified by punchbug at 6:34 PM 3-18-2009_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_I went for my Nexus interview and found out that I'd committed an armed robbery in 1980







Who knew????









Apparently the people that you robbed.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

^^^ I lol'd. Comments are funniest when you are least expecting them


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I went for my Nexus interview and found out that I'd committed an armed robbery in 1980







Who knew????










Did they happen to mention how much time you served?


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Next I took down my parents' Christmas tree.









*eyes the Christmas tree lurking in the corner of the living room*
Yeeeah. Don't feel so bad.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

Goodmorning.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_*eyes the Christmas tree lurking in the corner of the living room* 

Wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww. And here I thought late January was bad for me.


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

strait pipe that car... little more power







I passed twice with no cat on my car years ago... can't you tag it Historic... no need for emissions. 


_Modified by SP Scirocco at 8:18 AM 3-19-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Did they happen to mention how much time you served?









I think the phrase they used was "wanted for"....


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (SP Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SP Scirocco* »_strait pipe that car... little more power







I passed twice with no cat on my car years ago... can't you tag it Historic... no need for emissions. 

_Modified by SP Scirocco at 8:18 AM 3-19-2009_

Any one got a couple of cat delete strait pipes layin' around? I could use two.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*

Mornin. Right front caliper locked up on the Corrado yesterday. Ordered two new ones from Advance, they were cheap but won't be here until friday. Feh!
Driving the in-law's Ford Focus. It's an appliance. Literally. Driving the washing machine down the road would be more fun.
Brendan


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
Driving the in-law's Ford Focus. It's an appliance. Literally. Driving the washing machine down the road would be more fun.
Brendan

Especially when it hits spin cycle. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ask me how I know.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

The other day, when Daun was here, I missed a turn on the way back...
But it was all good, because it was a cloverleaf interchange!


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww. And here I thought late January was bad for me.








Yeah, well, I haven't had a day off in a month, and that was a three-day weekend (took the wife out of town for our anniversary). Counting that, I've maybe not gone into the office about 7 days total since January. I'm so bloody sick of this project I could scream.







Here's hoping I'll actually get the weekend off in about 10 more days and I can box that sucker up.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

blargh, well, our sales guy thinks I won't have to take any time off to come to cincy, he doesn't see this company lasting much longer


----------



## rocconut (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Okay guys we were going thru our calendar to see what our budget would allow us to do this summer and Cincy '09 may be n the picture finally. We are talking about even bringing one or maybe two of the Rocco's depending on what we can get fixed in this time frame.








Without having to scroll thru all 100+ pages is there an attendance list? Also is anyone making up shirts this year?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_blargh, well, our sales guy thinks I won't have to take any time off to come to cincy, he doesn't see this company lasting much longer









Wow, are sales that bad?


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (rocconut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rocconut* »_Okay guys we were going thru our calendar to see what our budget would allow us to do this summer and Cincy '09 may be n the picture finally. 
Without having to scroll thru all 100+ pages is there an attendance list? Also is anyone making up shirts this year? 


the attendance list will not be until May and yes there will be shirts, Brett Van Sprewenburg on the scirocco list makes them


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Wow, are sales that bad?


lots of shows that we normally print for haven't been able to sell any advertising space this year. Our 90-day project sales is down by ~60% right now


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

That sucks rocks, man. Too bad you're not an electrical or mechanical engineer - I could probably get you an interview.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

If our owner would just let us branch out and sell to someone other than trade-show types, we'd be doing a lot better, but for some reason he just doesn't want/wont't let us do that


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_If our owner would just let us branch out and sell to someone other than trade-show types, we'd be doing a lot better, but for some reason he just doesn't want/wont't let us do that









Tell him he'd better start or he won't be selling anything to anybody.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

A friend of mine caught a shoplifter red-handed today. It was pretty sweet. The dude cried.








Hopefully there won't be any more of this this season.








OWN!


_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 6:20 PM 3-19-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Tell him he'd better start or he won't be selling anything to anybody.


no **** huh? You'd think he would figure it out.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
no **** huh? You'd think he would figure it out. 


Tsk, tsk! Someone is using naughty words in the Scirocco forum.







(Just joshin ya.)


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SP Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SP Scirocco* »_strait pipe that car... little more power







I passed twice with no cat on my car years ago... can't you tag it Historic... no need for emissions. 

_Modified by SP Scirocco at 8:18 AM 3-19-2009_

thats what I did to mine when my downpipe separated from my cat at H2Oi...cut out cat, weld in pipe


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Hopefully there won't be any more of this this season.








Your car, I assume, Chris? I kinda dig those wheels. Never seen them before...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Your car, I assume, Chris? I kinda dig those wheels. Never seen them before...

Indeed. They're Centras of some sort, no idea what model.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Indeed. They're Centras of some sort, no idea what model.

The centercapless special!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (G-rocco)*

Hey Greg!








Your car's wiring needs to be Timob'd...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

no doubt, timbo. I have a list.
I also have secret plans, shennanigans up my sleeve.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

We should do this on the grass at Daun's.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
lots of shows that we normally print for haven't been able to sell any advertising space this year. Our 90-day project sales is down by ~60% right now 

*ouch* Our sales are up 45% from last year but we're 25% below quota








It's never good enough.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_We should do this on the grass at Daun's.
http://i38.photobucket.com/alb...s.jpg

then we would have to did whether to do a MK1 or MK2 Scirocco


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_
then we would have to did whether to do a MK1 or MK2 Scirocco









Why can't we just do a split window bus?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Why can't we just do a split window bus?

_Everybody_ does that.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_A friend of mine caught a shoplifter red-handed today. It was pretty sweet. The dude cried.








Hopefully there won't be any more of this this season.








OWN!


Woke up to this on the first day of Spring!














A seen similar to this, not Chris's car, cause that would mean that...Never mind.
*ENOUGH ALREADY*










_Modified by bigtavo at 7:41 AM 3-20-2009_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Woke up to this on the first day of Spring!














A seen similar to this, not Chris's car, cause that would mean that...Never mind.
*ENOUGH ALREADY*









You guys had snow? Only being 30 minutes south of you, we had nothing but rain. Which I appreciated because we need to *wash all the damn salt off the roads!*
I'm tired of power washing the chassis weekly.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
I'm tired of power washing the chassis weekly.











THis is a family forum.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
THis is a family forum.









you know Cincy time is close by cause greg has made an appereance in this thread


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
you know Cincy time is close by cause greg has made an appereance in this thread 























78 days and the party begins










_Modified by California 16v at 11:14 AM 3-20-2009_


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

TheTimob is in your computerz...








We're heading to the salvage yard today...


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (raulito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raulito* »_TheTimob is in your computerz...








We're heading to the salvage yard today...


what are you looking for today?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

someone buy my Audi!!!! I need gas monies for Cincy!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

What am I looking for today? An end to this painting madness. It began in the dining room, from there, spread to the kitchen, and both bathrooms...now on to the living room. HOPEFULLY that is the end of it. Hopefully. All I can say is never EVAR buy one of them newfangled TVs. It opens a whole Pandora's box of spinoff "upgrades".


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_All I can say is never EVAR buy one of them newfangled TVs. It opens a whole Pandora's box of spinoff "upgrades".









It actually worked the other way around for me. I got a PS3 from Erin for Christmas and I just had to get a bigger TV to support my habit. 
Thankfully, the receiver and speakers were new enough not to need replacing.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I want a new TV








but I'm also fairly happy with the free 52" Toshiba I got last year


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Goodafternoon, I'm swamped at work, for once.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
It actually worked the other way around for me. I got a PS3 from Erin for Christmas and I just had to get a bigger TV to support my habit. 
Thankfully, the receiver and speakers were new enough not to need replacing.









Yeah, but your place isn't as old as mine, or the decor isn't. Mine's got nearly 30 years of dents in the walls, many of which became glaringly obvious when the wall unit for the previous TV went away. Well, not so many dents now, now it just as trim pulled off it all over the place. All I know is I'm real sick of cleaning up paint trays. Gotta go get some wires hooked back up on the TV next. And locate my stupid coonhound. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
It actually worked the other way around for me. I got a PS3 from Erin for Christmas and I just had to get a bigger TV to support my habit. 
Thankfully, the receiver and speakers were new enough not to need replacing.









Wow, your (soon to be) wife still let's you play video games? Supports it even??? Must be nice.








I've been begging for a Wii. Still nothin'. 
Brendan


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_

what are you looking for today?

Anything interesting.
That same old 84 Scirocco is STILL there. Took the front engine mount, some shifter bits. Found a SAAB relay box, but it was broken (the tab that holds the snap-cover on). Tried to grab the passenger and driver mounts, but failed at both.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
Wow, your (soon to be) wife still let's you play video games? Supports it even??? Must be nice.







I've been begging for a Wii. Still nothin'. 
Brendan

Other way around for us. Amber (Konomi) still loves video games. Me, unless it's a game I was nuts over when I was little (any Zelda, Claymates for Super Nintendo or any Mario up until N64), I really couldn't care less.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Wow, your (soon to be) wife still let's you play video games? Supports it even??? Must be nice.







I've been begging for a Wii. Still nothin'. 

I know! I was floored when I opened it! She didn't even know about the Blu-ray, so she wasn't even getting it to watch HD movies!
Erin FTW!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Woke up to this on the first day of Spring!














A seen similar to this, not Chris's car, cause that would mean that...Never mind.

I don't want to know where you were going with that.


----------



## Patter$on (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (raulito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raulito* »_TheTimob is in your computerz...











That's really kinda scary.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I have de-stickered my Scirocco. Removed the .org and the big "SCIROCCO" from the rear window. 
I also removed the bumper and the spoiler to clean them, and restore them to nicer shape. Looks kinda cool without the spoiler, but it's gonna go back on. Small spoiler FTW!!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Lookin good Timob! Nice and clean! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Nataku)*

I'll take this opportunity to OWN


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_I have de-stickered my Scirocco. Removed the .org and the big "SCIROCCO" from the rear window. 
I also removed the bumper and the spoiler to clean them, and restore them to nicer shape. Looks kinda cool without the spoiler, but it's gonna go back on. Small spoiler FTW!!

















Timbo must be going for a prize at Cincy.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (TheTimob)*

timbo if your returning you Scirocco to stock ... 
you need to remove that Quantum license plate holder on the back of your coupe


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (California 16v)*

And why the hell did you remove the "Scirocco" decal across the rear window?????


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_And why the hell did you remove the "Scirocco" decal across the rear window?????

don't worry Daun, I'm sure Tim will stop this madness someday










_Modified by California 16v at 12:09 AM 3-21-2009_


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Who's in for some Sat night poker at Cincy?


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_Who's in for some Sat night poker at Cincy?

Poker?? How about some sweet vids! I'll bring my dvd's if I can find them. Also, if I can find my videos from last spring break in souther MO cruising the state hiways.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_Who's in for some Sat night poker at Cincy?

Texas hold 'em. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

Not saying I'm not interested by anymeans!! Just not interested in loosing money.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_Who's in for some Sat night poker at Cincy?

How bout some BINGO!? haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (smithma7)*

How about some very late hotel parking lot drinking?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_We should do this on the grass at Daun's.









Hmmm, looks like we're going to need a bigger tower for Ben to climb...


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Hmmm, looks like we're going to need a bigger tower for Ben to climb...

S'what the airplane's for. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm not a poker player, but some euchre would be awesome.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
S'what the airplane's for. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm not a poker player, but some *euchre* would be awesome.









I love euchre. Nobody out East even knows what the game is. Deal me in (both bowers please!).

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Goodmorning,
A euchre tourny, hmmm, sounds interesting.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Other way around for us. Amber (Konomi) still loves video games. 


Well, SOME video games. And I have this weird quirk where I won't start or buy another video game unless I COMPLETELY finish the one I'm on. Hence the reason I haven't bought a new game since...oh...like 2006?








Edited for grammar correction


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
Well, SOME video games. And I have this weird quirk where I won't start or buy another video game unless I COMPLETELY finish the one I'm on. Hence the reason I haven't bought a new game since...oh...like 2006?








Edited for grammar correction
























http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgrnIBlxZCk


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_And why the hell did you remove the "Scirocco" decal across the rear window?????

Duh, weight reduction, obviously. 








I can hardly type this, I have ***** love-fest going on on my lap right now...







(for some reason Butternut's upside down foolish for affection this morning







)

LOL, they asterisk'd Puss-eee. LOL....freakin US censors. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by punchbug at 9:05 AM 3-21-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Goodmorning,
A euchre tourny, hmmm, sounds interesting.

Okay, are you guys all WAAAY older than me?







It's Cincy for Pete's sakes.







Okay,







deal me in.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Posting from my new phone! Not the easiest thing, but cool none the less.


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug) (bigtavo)*

Poker! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Don't know euchre


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug) (raulito)*

RedLetterDay! Victor is running under boost. YEEE HAAAA!
Change an axle on the 85, then back to playing with fuel maps in Victor....
I heard Hondas wailing in the back ground, over the suck of the turbo and the resulting chatter


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug) (Rocco_julie)*

Don't break it before Cincy now!!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug) (TheTimob)*

Nobody seems to be keeping track of this, this year








Chris16vRocco	755
twardnw	576
punchbug	385
DrFraserCrane	334
wheeltowheel	264


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug) (TheTimob)*

Hoping not! Fuel and spark map are really close, but just a little rich under boost. A few more maps and that will sort its self out.
I just finished washing all the winter dust off and polishing it with the buffer.
Time for another run... Or two


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug) (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_Hoping not! Fuel and spark map are really close, but just a little rich under boost. A few more maps and that will sort its self out.
I just finished washing all the winter dust off and polishing it with the buffer.
Time for another run... Or two









You can never be too rich under boost!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_Who's in for some Sat night poker at Cincy?

It's been quite a while since I've played poker. I've never been very good at it.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_How about some very late hotel parking lot drinking?

That's more like it.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I can hardly type this, I have ***** love-fest going on on my lap right now...









Does your husband know about this?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug) (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Posting from my new phone! Not the easiest thing, but cool none the less.









What'd ya get? Crackberry?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug) (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Nobody seems to be keeping track of this, this year








Chris16vRocco	755
twardnw	576
punchbug	385
DrFraserCrane	334
wheeltowheel	264

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Don't break it before Cincy now!!









... or she's driving aunt Vr6 to Cincy again.








I kinda feel uneasy with Julie's turbo, as I can picture a rod punching through the hood or any similar mayhem, just like her garage window story. But this cute little car is going to fly on the road. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Slightly, OT, I got my black Scirocco out of hibernation and back on the road, an it is Cincy ready as of today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









pic tomorrow


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
That's more like it.









Sure is. 
And on an unrelated note, scheduled some vacation time,bought some tickets, reserved accomadations and let a foreign fellow Scirocco owner know we will in his area so we can hang out.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Where ya headed, John?


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
... or she's driving aunt Vr6 to Cincy again.








I kinda feel uneasy with Julie's turbo, as I can picture a rod punching through the hood or any similar mayhem, just like her garage window story. But this cute little car is going to fly on the road. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Ohhh, you have sooo much faith in me. Not bringing the red? Shame.....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug) (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Nobody seems to be keeping track of this, this year








Chris16vRocco	755
twardnw	576
punchbug	385
DrFraserCrane	334
wheeltowheel	264

That's because we all know what a big whore Chris is







but we still love him anyways! And yes, my husband knows about the Butternuttiness on my lap. 

But!!! Own, and cheers to Drew for getting Julie's car sorted via phone. Mine was a bit more of a hands on experience.








Today I really put my life in my hands...had BOTH of the dangerous bitchy ones up in the air and realized that I was partly under BOTH of them at the same time. Anyway, her daily roundness has new oil, and tomorrow her silverness gets back on the ground hopefully. Wait, I was supposed to do that today eh? Meh, didn't happen. Had to clean up to go to church.








Anyway, here's a Cathy story to go with the ownage. So I'm out in my garage and had decided NOT to spend half a day cleaning it up before getting something done. So.... I set my full coffee mug on top of my tool chest, and opened a drawer to get a screwdriver, not noticing that I had set my tub of rustoleums on top, with a slight forward weight distribution, AND that I had three of the three drawers open. Yeah, whole thing tipped forward, spilling coffee into all three drawers and various other random junk I had laying about, and luckily not spilling any of the paint as it rolled all over the floor. So much for not a long cleanup first. 


_Modified by punchbug at 7:43 PM 3-21-2009_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug) (punchbug)*

Well, I pulled my Scirocco out of the shed, I was trying to find the broken brake line, nothing obvious there, so I filled the master cylinder and pumped on it, the pedal started getting firm so, ok, checked again for leaks, nothing.
Wait, I have a power bleeder, hooked it up pumped it to 25psi, ah, a leak, up by the mc, nope, it was the power bleeder cap leaking, I think the gasket is gone, so I fired it up, reset the timing, again, it looks closer this time and seems to have more oomph, it still doesn't like hills in 5th gear, and went for a short drive, I will need to bleed it but the brakes work fine, push it and it hits, pump it once and it gets firm.
So, WTF?


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I got my black Scirocco out of hibernation and back on the road, an it is Cincy ready as of today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








pic tomorrow


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Awesome !!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug) (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Well, I pulled my Scirocco out of the shed, I was trying to find the broken brake line, nothing obvious there, so I filled the master cylinder and pumped on it, the pedal started getting firm so, ok, checked again for leaks, nothing.
Wait, I have a power bleeder, hooked it up pumped it to 25psi, ah, a leak, up by the mc, nope, it was the power bleeder cap leaking, I think the gasket is gone, so I fired it up, reset the timing, again, it looks closer this time and seems to have more oomph, it still doesn't like hills in 5th gear, and went for a short drive, I will need to bleed it but the brakes work fine, push it and it hits, pump it once and it gets firm.
So, WTF?









Not understanding, does the pedal get soft until you pump it? Not a bad MC is it? If you sit in the car and put your foot on the brake at a stoplight, does it slowly sink to the ground or stay put? If it sinks, bad MC...







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Awesome !!!























X2!!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Slightly, OT, I got my black Scirocco out of hibernation and back on the road, an it is Cincy ready as of today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








pic tomorrow

Yay for Marc! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Slightly, OT, I got my black Scirocco out of hibernation and back on the road, an it is Cincy ready as of today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










I did the same thing yesterday!
Put the battery back in and took her for a little ride around the block (how could I not?). Went out and bought oil and coolant today. Hopefully it's nice out tomorrow.
Before:








After:


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Not understanding, does the pedal get soft until you pump it? Not a bad MC is it? If you sit in the car and put your foot on the brake at a stoplight, does it slowly sink to the ground or stay put? If it sinks, bad MC...







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Nope, that's the WTF, push it once it goes down but gets solid near the end of travel, pump it once and it gets solid further up, but it will bring it to stop either way.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Where ya headed, John?

Bavaria, for 10 days.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Bavaria, for 10 days.
 
have a great visit while in this part of Deutschland, I miss this area








I lived in northern Bayern(Bavaria) near Nurnberg for 3 years in the early 80's and owned my first VW there







... plan to return someday


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug) (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
Nope, that's the WTF, push it once it goes down but gets solid near the end of travel, pump it once and it gets solid further up, but it will bring it to stop either way.

Why is that WTF? Sounds like a bad MC to me....


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_
Ohhh, you have sooo much faith in me. Not bringing the red? Shame.....

Shame indeed. But who knows what can happen until June. So far I have no plan, so that's great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
As for your turbo, I have plenty of faith it is going to be fast and scary.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug) (tmechanic)*

Reply for TMECHANIC: There's only two basic problems with brake system hydraulics; a leak (external or internal) or a bubble. Look for a leak at the wheels first, then check all the hard lines, end to end. If you don't find wet spots, the system is solid; as in sealed, no external leak(s).
Next, there can be a leak at the M/C, in which case the pedal will sink slowly to the floor (fluid is leaking around the M/C piston seal). You'll still see no fluid outside.
Finally, there can be a bubble... has this system been opened or otherwise messed with lately?
From the symptoms you're describing it sounds like a bubble to me. I don't like pressure bleeders, and in any case 25 psi is way too high a bleed pressure, you want the fluid to flow smoothly, not spray or become foam, bleed at 6-8 psi would be better... I've always gotten better results from manual bleeding. I would suggest you do that; all four wheels one at a time and do it carefully; check that the M/C fluid is ALWAYS well up as you're bleeding.
I think you've got a good-sized bubble in the system somewhere.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*

good morning.... the doctor heads back to the states today







and i'm back to the reality of the irish educational system...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_

I can hardly type this, I have ***** love-fest going on on my lap right now...







(for some reason Butternut's upside down foolish for affection this morning







)


take pictures, start website, profit
thank me later for your riches Cathy


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*

are you at the airport ?












_Modified by California 16v at 6:33 AM 3-22-2009_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_are you at the airport ?











_Modified by California 16v at 6:33 AM 3-22-2009_

negative, still at the Princess's apartment. my flight is at 4. going to begin progressing to the airport at around noon.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*

Hey Fraser, have a good trip home. And princess, don't worry about the fun being over, you'll be sleeping in Cincy before long


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug) (Eistreiber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eistreiber* »_Reply for TMECHANIC: There's only two basic problems with brake system hydraulics; a leak (external or internal) or a bubble. Look for a leak at the wheels first, then check all the hard lines, end to end. If you don't find wet spots, the system is solid; as in sealed, no external leak(s).
Next, there can be a leak at the M/C, in which case the pedal will sink slowly to the floor (fluid is leaking around the M/C piston seal). You'll still see no fluid outside.
Finally, there can be a bubble... has this system been opened or otherwise messed with lately?
From the symptoms you're describing it sounds like a bubble to me. I don't like pressure bleeders, and in any case 25 psi is way too high a bleed pressure, you want the fluid to flow smoothly, not spray or become foam, bleed at 6-8 psi would be better... I've always gotten better results from manual bleeding. I would suggest you do that; all four wheels one at a time and do it carefully; check that the M/C fluid is ALWAYS well up as you're bleeding.
I think you've got a good-sized bubble in the system somewhere.









And manual bleed is cheaper than a MC, so it's the first course of action anyway. Get some Fireball and a helper, and give it a go I guess. Sounds like you know the bleeders won't snap off anyway, so it can't hurt.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
*So far I have no plan, so that's great.*http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Everyone needs a "plans related" quote. I think we just found yours!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Everyone needs a "plans related" quote. I think we just found yours!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

I know there's a bubble in the line now, my WTF is where did all the fluid go last fall I went from good brakes to nothing, I check for leaks, nothing, I have to refill the mc from almost nothing in both chambers. WTF, where did all of the fluid go if there are no leaks?
I was tired when I wrote the first post, does this make things more clear.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (Mtl-Marc)*

Marc, did your Black 83 get paint? Looks so brilliant!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
















Wow!!


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Hey Fraser, have a good trip home. And princess, don't worry about the fun being over, you'll be sleeping in Cincy before long









Hahahah I can't wait!


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

I hate and love my car. I try to do her well by throwing in copious amounts of money to replace one part- and then another 3 break in the process.
Why oh why??


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug) (punchbug)*

Sigh. Too cold and windy to drive today. Bummer....
















v
But I can at least look at the pics


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (hexagone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hexagone* »_I hate and love my car. I try to do her well by throwing in copious amounts of money to replace one part- and then another 3 break in the process.
Why oh why??

Thats what makes Scirocco's so much fun!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (punchbug) (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_Sigh. Too cold and windy to drive today. Bummer....










But I can at least look at the pics









love this motor pic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ... looking forward to see this in June


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Soo...the most interesting part about my relationship with Brian is his INTENSE fear of spiders. 
He's so scared that if he finds one, he runs around the house until he finds me in his squeaky scared voice yelling "GET RID OF IT! GET RID OF IT!" And IIIII'M the one that has to get the Kleenex, squish the stupid thing, and he points to the toilet and makes me flush it, as he's hiding, not behind the bathroom door, but the bedroom door (which is another 8 feet away) with it cracked so you can only see his eye. And after I flush it he says, still all timid and scared, "Is it gone?! Did you flush it? Is it gone yet?"







Oh Brian.







He cracks me up.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*

The adventures of the scirocco hoodie continue...
first, we picked up our cute volkswagen fox!








then, I saw the new Golf!








then, I approved of the fox as I found it very comfortable...








Afterwards, we saw a truck with some gangsta Lean to it...








We also went go-karting!








FInally, we went to BALLSBRIDGE MOTORS.... where we found this beautiful friend of the hoodie!
















and then we went outside... and found the next generation!








then, our adventure was over.... who knows where the hoodie will go next!!!!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_ 
have a great visit while in this part of Deutschland, I miss this area








I lived in northern Bayern(Bavaria) near Nurnberg for 3 years in the early 80's and owned my first VW there







... plan to return someday









We'll be in northern Bavaria for four days, followed by 6 in Munich.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
We'll be in northern Bavaria for four days, followed by 6 in Munich.


great news


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I am destined never to have another MkI, I think. I was in second on this one... http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4284955


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_I am destined never to have another MkI, I think. I was in second on this one... http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4284955









don't worry you will find one








plus I have meet Randy of VintageRubber he is a great guy and will take good care of this mk1


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*

Whoa! Awesome pics!! Sciroccos finally! And both white too!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I just got back from a really cold camping trip. Is anything worth reading from the last 4 pages?


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_I just got back from a really cold camping trip. Is anything worth reading from the last 4 pages?

Uh the last pictures on page 149 are def. worth checking out... scirocco content(old and new) and new golf... and of course... me and the doctor! 
TIMBO=FAIL... no ownage without a picture... you know the rules


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Soo...the most interesting part about my relationship with Brian is his INTENSE fear of spiders. 
He's so scared that if he finds one, he runs around the house until he finds me in his squeaky scared voice yelling "GET RID OF IT! GET RID OF IT!" And IIIII'M the one that has to get the Kleenex, squish the stupid thing, and he points to the toilet and makes me flush it, as he's hiding, not behind the bathroom door, but the bedroom door (which is another 8 feet away) with it cracked so you can only see his eye. And after I flush it he says, still all timid and scared, "Is it gone?! Did you flush it? Is it gone yet?"







Oh Brian.







He cracks me up.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_












That thing looks mint! Wow!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_I am destined never to have another MkI, I think. I was in second on this one... http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4284955









Don't give up hope! There are so many undiscovered mk1s out there that could potentially be for sale. Plus, with this economy, people are more likely to sell their toys for extra cash to pay bills, so keep on watching the classifieds/CL/eBay closely and you'll soon find one to call your own.
When I miss out on a car, I just think of it as it wasn't meant to be and something better will come along.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Don't give up hope! There are so many undiscovered mk1s out there that could potentially be for sale. ... When I miss out on a car, I just think of it as it wasn't meant to be and something better will come along. 
Yeah, but will I have any money when that happens? If I don't act when I have money then the wife will just spend it on something worthless like a vacation or something.







Besides, that one was almost exactly what I would want. I've found some that I've talked myself out of.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

If you have the cash now, make a withdrawal and keep it somewhere safe as a Scirocco fund. You can also open up a separate bank account and deposit it in there for when the time comes.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Marc, did your Black 83 get paint? Looks so brilliant!

Thanks. "This is the sunny side". Original paint. Washed the car. Changed the oil. I did not have time to paint it this winter. Next year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Sorry, pic is a bit blurry.







handheld, no tripod. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Wow!!


























_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_Sigh. Too cold and windy to drive today. Bummer....









But I can at least look at the pics









Wow!!








Cold is good. Turbos love the cold air. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_The adventures of the scirocco hoodie continue...
FInally, we went to BALLSBRIDGE MOTORS.... where we found this beautiful friend of the hoodie!








and then we went outside... and found the next generation!








then, our adventure was over.... who knows where the hoodie will go next!!!!











Wow








I see Fraser drooling all over the MK1.















What is the story behind the MK1?
Did you sit or drive in the New Scirocco? Did you touch it? After the drunk Irish stories, we need to hear about the New Scirocco Irish story. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_I am destined never to have another MkI, ...









No whinning here please.








http://www.jaxed.com/cgi-bin/m...br%3E
click click ^^

_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_







Oh Brian.







He cracks me up.

Crack is good.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_No whinning here please.








But .. but ... but I wanna. Enh, just depressed on missing another nice one. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_http://www.jaxed.com/cgi-bin/m...br%3E
click click ^^

That's a nice little tool there. I've been cruising craigslist every coupla days with ... aww, whatever they're calling craigshelper these days. So I'd already seen all of those, but I've got your page bookmarked now. Lots more convenient for a quick check from the office. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*

Randy is a great guy. I have spoken many times with him. I know for a fact, that car will be well taken care of...


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_Randy is a great guy. I have spoken many times with him. I know for a fact, that car will be well taken care of...
Oh, I don't doubt that.







Is he the guy that sells the new windshield gaskets and stuff?


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Oh, I don't doubt that.







Is he the guy that sells the new windshield gaskets and stuff?

yes


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

I think I'm going to purchase this mink frog to put on Glenn's dashboard for the trip to Cincy. It also has a little zipper in the back to put stuff in.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

that's no duck...


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

It's for the trip *to* Cincy. We're newcommers this year and don't have a duck yet. It will be replaced by a duck on the trip home http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_that's no duck...









I'm not even sure if its a frog


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
I'm not even sure if its a frog









In Nataku's world, *anything* can be *ANYTHING ELSE*!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_I think I'm going to purchase this *mink freak* to put on Glenn's dashboard for the trip to Cincy. It also has a little zipper in the back to put stuff in.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Much cleaner with the de-stickerization, got rid of those old .org stickers on the rear quarters too.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

^^ _So fresh and so clean clean._ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_^^ _So fresh and so clean clean._ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

that we won't recognize who's car it is when it gets to Ohio 75 days from now !







!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Darn Timbo, it looks ready for the carshow! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Great job! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

I see Fraser drooling all over the MK1.















What is the story behind the MK1?
Did you sit or drive in the New Scirocco? Did you touch it? After the drunk Irish stories, we need to hear about the New Scirocco Irish story. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










I don;t know what the deal is with the mk1, but the dealer had these pictures up on its site
















and yes, I was drooling over the mk1....however, it looked like it had a 1.2 assed pain job on it, as there was rust bubbling up in odd places... like the rear quarters, but about 5-6" away from the arch, window and gas cap, odd to see it in the middle of the panel like that

and, I did not sit in the new scirocco....the sales people at the dealer were not very friendly, but the guys in the back cleaning the trade ins were awesome I got 3 free europlate holders WIN


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Soo...the most interesting part about my relationship with Brian is his INTENSE fear of spiders. 


This sounds *exactly* like my sister. OMG it's funny.
But then again, I am the same way with snakes. *shudder*


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_I just got back from a really cold camping trip. Is anything worth reading from the last 4 pages?

Sure, plenty happened while you were gone.
For instance, I have a fuel pump for you.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Much cleaner with the de-stickerization, got rid of those old .org stickers on the rear quarters too.

Get yourself a toyota prius rear wiper arm/blade now too


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl, California 16v, vwdaun, G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Darn Timbo, it looks ready for the carshow! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Great job! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Muahhahah! It's cleaner right now than it ever was for any other car show!

_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_
that we won't recognize who's car it is when it gets to Ohio 75 days from now !







!









Even more changes are planned.









_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
This sounds *exactly* like my sister. OMG it's funny.
But then again, I am the same way with snakes. *shudder*

Ya know, a fear of snakes is generally healthy!









_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Get yourself a toyota prius rear wiper arm/blade now too









Mmm, yeah. I work right across the street from a Toyota dealership as well!!







You have a part number, Greg? and does it come with the cap for da nut?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
This sounds *exactly* like my sister. OMG it's funny.
But then again, I am the same way with snakes. *shudder*

Trouser snakes?








Sorry, first thing that came to mind.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Well, I know I should be getting some sleep but I'm a little wound up, I usually get this way just before I fly, odd thing is I'm not afraid of flying, I guess I still get excited about it even after so many trips.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Ya know, a fear of snakes is generally healthy!








Snakes make you run into trees... "Snake! *POW*"


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

Well, my kids all got some loving yesterday, but nothing earth shattering. Klaus got a license plate relocate complete with a new light so its nice and legal.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And some preliminary scheming to relocate a few other engine bay components that got put in boxes for the latest reinvention. 
Her silver misery is back on the ground...front bar/motor mount and starter got put back on her...
And her Purple, well, I have some electrical parts for her as well, which came in "used and slightly messed up" condition







so I think I have those semi serviceable and some of the wiring sorted out. Plus a general garage cleanup. And the daily got a bath, she's actually black and shiny it turns out...who knew???
The boy got a garage door put up where a wall was in the morning, so he got a lot more done than I did, but it was still a good day.




_Modified by punchbug at 4:28 AM 3-23-2009_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

In other news, anyone have a recommendation for an engine stand? I know I'll be getting one with 4 legs (for stability) but I didn't know if anyone has any recommendations.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*

Joe, try this:
http://www.harborfreight.com/c...32916
Harbor Freight FTW. Except some of the stuff they carry is CRAP! Engine stands are pretty dumb though, all they do is sit there and hold an engine. Though the 3-leg versions don't even do that very well. I plan on getting this same model when it's time to put Laura's engine back together. 
Brendan


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

Wow, this delay after posting is really annoying.
Morning everybody. A mostly uneventful weekend, I replaced both front calipers on the Corrado- stupid Advance Auto calipers had two different bleeder screw sizes though, neither one of them the same as factory.







But I did clean and paint the new calipers with Dupli-color red caliper paint- (I wanted blue but they didn't have it) They look nice. Brake fluid is nasty stuff though. No matter what you do, the lines just keep leaking after you unscrew them. No pics of the finished product yet.
Speaking of finished products, this guy is almost done:


It seems every part on this car needed to be custom-fit. We spent almost all day sunday just trimming a small piece of material with some beading around it on the ragtop because it was a half-inch too long- of course, you have to cut the stitches out, trim, then re-stitch the beading back on... blah blah. Also the door cards needed to be trimmed, so we had to pull the leather and beading off, trim it, re-apply glue, the beading, leather, re-staple.... before you know it, you have 3 hours just prepping the door card before you even fit the damn thing. Otherwise, electricals and gauges all tested out, all of the exterior trim-out is done, suspension/tranny/steering all done, most of the interior is done- just needs doors finished out, false-floors installed, seat rails and seats, and the gas pedal.







Too bad we aren't doing the engine, I'd love to drive this one.
Beer news: I broke my racking cane and I need to bottle this week. Drove all the way to Columbus on Saturday but didn't get there in time. Gonna have to make a trip during the week sometime.
TTFN-
Brendan


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*

goooood afternoon
edited for owngage!


















_Modified by Princess_Pink at 2:35 PM 3-23-2009_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Trouser snakes?








Sorry, first thing that came to mind.

Well now *that* is a snake of a different color so-to-speak.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*









Passed one of these on the way back from AC yesterday. Blue with a white roof. Looked to be in great shape.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_








Passed one of these on the way back from AC yesterday. Blue with a white roof. Looked to be in great shape.

its so cute and tiny like me!!!!


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_








Passed one of these on the way back from AC yesterday. Blue with a white roof. Looked to be in great shape.
That's a rare one - those Type III Ghias are hard to find in *any* condition, much less nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Joe, try this:
http://www.harborfreight.com/c...32916
Harbor Freight FTW. Except some of the stuff they carry is CRAP! Engine stands are pretty dumb though, all they do is sit there and hold an engine. Though the 3-leg versions don't even do that very well. I plan on getting this same model when it's time to put Laura's engine back together. 
Brendan

Saw that but was wondering if there is any quality issues with Harbor Freight engine stands. 
Is there an decent one available that has a crank handle that can rotate the block while bolted in?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*

Eighty-eight bucks and eighty-eight cents from your friendly local Advance Autoparts!
















ItemNo	T25671
CAPACITY	1250 lbs
NET WEIGHT	60.6 lbs
GROSS WEIGHT	65 lbs
PACKAGE SIZE	34.25"x7.68"x8.68"


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Saw that but was wondering if there is any quality issues with Harbor Freight engine stands. 
Is there an decent one available that has a crank handle that can rotate the block while bolted in?

I got mine from Cummins Tools (similar to Harbor Freight). They are all going to be decent quality.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Saw that but was wondering if there is any quality issues with Harbor Freight engine stands. 
Is there an decent one available that has a crank handle that can rotate the block while bolted in?


I have the high-capacity HF one and have no problems with it


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm cross posting....
Not really cincy related, but since this _particular_ thread gets so much traffic I figured there was a good chance of someone with the answer seeing it.

So, the lock on my Jetta are rather finicky. I haven't actually locked the car in months. (please don't come rob me!)

I took advantage of a nice day to pull them apart and see what is what.
Seems like the inner guts of the brass-colored box that bolts to the door edge are funked up; no matter how much I clean and re-grease, I can't get the lock to actuate.

I could snag a spare off the project scirocco (no, it's not *really* a parts car...) and install it on the Jetta to return some security...

So the question is - are the A1 and A2 door latch boxes interchangable? Anyone know?
TIA.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_So the question is - are the A1 and A2 door latch boxes interchangable? Anyone know?
AFAIK it's all the same part. The problem comes in mounting angle. If the latch is relatively vertical, the little actuator levers are in a different position and may be slightly different in shape than if they are mounted at an angle off vertical. I *think* that the mounting location is similar enough between Sciroccos and other A1/A2 vehicles that it'll all work. I know they *don't* work well on Foxes without major tweaking, as the angles are all funked up.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Got the plow truck's head back from the machine shop(was hydrolocking). Nice and clean, and cracks! Well at least I know where the water was coming from. I think this will go on the back burner till May so I can get the Scirocco's clutch done. I did see a very large lobster boat motor at the machine shop(the owner's/he races it)with two turbo AND a supercharger. Damn! Bet that thing has some power.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_




Those pictures bring back memories. Me and my father restored a 1962 356 a long time ago.








I always loved those green gauges 


_Modified by wheeltowheel at 5:09 PM 3-23-2009_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_AFAIK it's all the same part. The problem comes in mounting angle. If the latch is relatively vertical, the little actuator levers are in a different position and may be slightly different in shape than if they are mounted at an angle off vertical. I *think* that the mounting location is similar enough between Sciroccos and other A1/A2 vehicles that it'll all work. I know they *don't* work well on Foxes without major tweaking, as the angles are all funked up.

Thanks. I'll check it out tomorrow.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
Those pictures bring back memories. Me and my father restored a 1962 356 a long time ago.


My father and *I*


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (G-rocco)*

today won't end.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
My father and *I*
















English class ended at 1:50 today








Funny... _I'm_ usually the one being the grammar police


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

not to brag, not to boast...
{_but I'm intercontinental when I eat french toast_)
But for a while I was grammer nazi, even before you had a scirocco.








But I suk at grammer, and spellingk.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_not to brag, not to boast...
{_but I'm intercontinental when I eat french toast_)

_A slight distraction can get you paid 
And when it comes to that type chit I paved the way _


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

woo! just got a real email about someone wanting to look at the Audi


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_today won't end. 

It will tomorrow.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Started bondo stuff today. I must say it's pretty easy to do.
I also got a new negative terminal and cable for the battery and started it up for the first time since xmas


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (upoo2)*

Well, I discovered that my quest for tires is not yet over ( very very angry







), and that her silverness' battery may actually be past hope. Giving it another charge now, but 12.2V won't keep her happy. Or me for that matter. But she should be good to go once I get a decent battery into her. And I managed to get a few other odds and ends done out there before House..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I just keep picking away at it, hopefully it will all add up.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Try http://tires-easy.com. I just got my tires from there. Cheap and quick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Well I made it to Pottsttown, Breandan stopped by with a couple bottles


----------



## Neckromacr (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Thanks. I'll check it out tomorrow.


I'll confirm that the Striker latch box is identical on A1's and A2's, my Scirocco's passenger side one was lifted off a MKII Jetta.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Neckromacr)*

This damned thread has kept me at the computer WAY too long tonight. I still need to clean up beofre bed. BAH!
NEWAYS, trying to figure out what the camping plans will be for CINCY. IM me or post in the camping thread if interested!!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

Meh, this thread is moving pretty slowly actually. And that's fine by me. It's really cold here, wind chill -11C. Regardless, preparation will begin in earnest at work for 1500 geraniums; my greenhouse will be looking more full by the end of the week. At least it will feel like spring in there. Actually, I'm not complianing, it's much more pleasant to just slip out to the garage for a fdew minutes here and there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif LOTS of little projects on the go out there!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Wow, 1500 eh? That's a lot more than what we are doing. We'll have a 15'x15' garden plot this year, which to us seems like a lot! We've started the peppers indoors already with a grow-light setup, they are already getting too big for the seed tray. We are doing everything organically, pesticide free, non-GMO seeds, yada yada. Foods and vegetables FTW!
Brendan


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

'peppers' under a grow-light eh?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Wow, 1500 eh? That's a lot more than what we are doing. We'll have a 15'x15' garden plot this year, which to us seems like a lot! We've started the peppers indoors already with a grow-light setup, they are already getting too big for the seed tray. We are doing everything organically, pesticide free, non-GMO seeds, yada yada. Foods and vegetables FTW!
Brendan

Ever look into what you'd need/how to grow your own barley, oats and hopps? You could have your own beer!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Ever look into what you'd need/how to grow your own barley, oats and hopps? You could have your own beer!

Now that would be cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Ever look into what you'd need/how to grow your own barley, oats and hopps? You could have your own beer!

I've seriously considered that. I'm brewing my own right now actually, (using organic oats that I roasted myself) but most ingredients are from store-bought sources. My Mother-in-law can get organic malt extract from her organic food store, as well as the other types of grains which I'd have to roast myself- dunno about hops. Plus there are so many varieties of hops, some beers using three or more different types, it could get complicated. That and the hops plant is a member of the Cannabaceae family, and pot production is big in this county here so it might attract unwanted attention.








Brendan


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I'm having much difficulty with cold-starting my car now. Not sure if it's my poor dying catalytic converter, or my u-boat trip related electronic problems.
When I push the gas, the car basically stalls, then suddenly wakes up and spins the tires.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

check the AE settings...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Leaving for Portland tomorrow, be in late. Hanging out Thursday through Saturday, returning Sunday morning. Hope to meet up with some of you Left Coasters. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Edit for the own.








Portland:


























_Modified by scirocco*joe at 2:22 PM 3-24-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

w3rd! we'll definitely have to hook up while y'all are in town. We could probly even drag Gordy and Craig out of the wood-work


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I returned to march 16th's settings. Back to normal (still will stall ONCE, and only once every time I start it cold, no matter what the temperature is.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

You have no ISV correct?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_You have no ISV correct?

Nada! No idle air control at all. Not really ever needed it - it idles at 850RPM when cold, and 1000 rpm when warmed up. (though it does do like 650rpm when it's -19 degrees out)
I has that MAP daddy kit though!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

this sucks, I'm getting sick


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Posting from Raulito's room in Temple University Jeanes Hospital. He's had surgery, with a few complications and he's quite out of it.
He was aware enough to ask me to not take a picture and post it on the forum though!








Get well soon, Raul!
Oh, Raul's dinner of hospital food? Big http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif from Raul to the chef.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Dude!, Get well soon Raul.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

yes Raul get well soon and don't eat the hospital food ! make Timbo go get some food from your Restaurant










_Modified by California 16v at 5:21 PM 3-24-2009_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_yes Raul get well soon and don't eat the hospital food ! make Timbo go get some food from your Restaurant









+1 on all counts!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_yes Raul get well soon and don't eat the hospital food ! make Timbo go get some food from your Restaurant











get it all done


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_w3rd! we'll definitely have to hook up while y'all are in town. We could probly even drag Gordy and Craig out of the wood-work

I am down for getting together towards the end of the week.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Get well soon Raul! You'll be back making those mouth-watering meals that the NE folk (ie: Timob) take pics of and tease the rest of us with.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Feel better, Raul. Hope you're on the mend and feeling better soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*

Does anyone use the Euro version of the US lights, the ones with replaceable bulbs? I was thinking about bringing back some head light set ups, and this is a set I could bring too if there is any kind of demand for them.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

I use that style on my car, euro lights with the US look.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_I'm having much difficulty with cold-starting my car now. Not sure if it's my poor dying catalytic converter, or my u-boat trip related electronic problems.
When I push the gas, the car basically stalls, then suddenly wakes up and spins the tires. 
Sounds like a bad coolant temp sensor to me, but I don't know what EFI you're running... N/M, you're squirted, aren't ya? I have no good input for that...


_Modified by kerensky at 3:51 PM 3-24-2009_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Sounds like a bad coolant temp sensor to me, but I don't know what EFI you're running... N/M, you're squirted, aren't ya? I have no good input for that...

_Modified by kerensky at 3:51 PM 3-24-2009_

It's The Timob, he's running MegaSquirt, he's been proselytizing about it for over a year now.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sweet, no one needs the shop tonight, so I can leave the wifes Subaru in there and replace the axle tomorrow, being sick sucks


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Feel better, Raul. Hope you're on the mend and feeling better soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

X2
Get well soon Raul. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Wow, 1500 eh? That's a lot more than what we are doing. We'll have a 15'x15' garden plot this year, which to us seems like a lot! We've started the peppers indoors already with a grow-light setup, they are already getting too big for the seed tray. We are doing everything organically, pesticide free, non-GMO seeds, yada yada. Foods and vegetables FTW!
Brendan
 
Yeah, these are for school, we generally start about 15 000 plants, but I'm only getting about 10 000 this year due to short timelines to get the place empty in June. It was already 100F in there today, and in June you have about three hours to get plants gone once they turn off the water. (which they will for the lab construction) Pretty much like a normal day in Texas I imagine. I haven't used pesticides in years, we use beneficials at school, so I wrangle a rather odd assortment of arthropods to take care of the pesky arthropods. I celebrate when I see baby ladybird beetles, I tend two different varieties of those. The one type looks like little sheep, and are actually kinda cute for being voracious carnivores. And I officially hate computers, can't get online with either of mine for some reason.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif .using my son's at the moment.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (Dragthis)*

cathy it's your location, not your computer


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Does anyone use the Euro version of the US lights, the ones with replaceable bulbs? I was thinking about bringing back some head light set ups, and this is a set I could bring too if there is any kind of demand for them.

Yep, in the headache and Klaus, though Klausie's are round. They still need relays like the real Euros, but are a very nice upgrade and are a lot safer than the 1 candlepower stock headlights.


----------



## Dragthis (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Does anyone use the Euro version of the US lights, the ones with replaceable bulbs? I was thinking about bringing back some head light set ups, and this is a set I could bring too if there is any kind of demand for them.

Yep, in the Headache and Klaus, though Klausie's are round. You'll still want to relay them, but are a very nice upgrade and are a lot safer than the 1 candlepower stock headlights.
See what I mean? I hate these stupid machines. 


_Modified by Dragthis at 6:32 PM 3-24-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Dragthis)*

Hey, got one of my two to work, yay. And RAUL!!!! Get Better!!! Timbo, pass on my good wishes, would you?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Posting from Raulito's room in Temple University Jeanes Hospital. He's had surgery, with a few complications and he's quite out of it.
He was aware enough to ask me to not take a picture and post it on the forum though!








Get well soon, Raul!
Oh, Raul's dinner of hospital food? Big http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif from Raul to the chef.









Oh no! What happened? Get well soon, Raul.
Tell em to get you some real food.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Does anyone use the Euro version of the US lights, the ones with replaceable bulbs? I was thinking about bringing back some head light set ups, and this is a set I could bring too if there is any kind of demand for them.

I do have them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Much better than sealed beams.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Get well soon Raul!! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_w3rd! we'll definitely have to hook up while y'all are in town. We could probly even drag Gordy and Craig out of the wood-work

No guarantee but I may be up for coming down either friday or saturday. This providing I feel better, I have yet another sinus infection despite all the antibiotics.








Keep me posted!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
This providing I feel better, I have yet another sinus infection despite all the antibiotics.










Sinus infections are the *worst.* The closest I've felt to death was when I had a sinus infection.
Feel better soon!


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*

Free bump for the PacNW.
I <3 it there!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (d-bot)*

Good morning all! Coffee's sure good this morning. I'm posting from the mighty Netbook since my big laptop won't make a connection. I'm guessing the modem's toast. And let me take this moment to tell you all that I HATE DIALUP!!!!!!! Like seriously, how many of you even CARE if your modem is dead? Thought so.
On a brighter note, I get paid to drive today while someone else dishes out the bad news (interim reports). Shouild be weeping and wailing and gnashing of teeth....hehehe
Cathy


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

What's a modem?







(I remember back in the day the ISP I was working for as a summer job got 14.4 receiver modems, I had to special order a 14.4 EXTERNAL modem the week before to be ready, man I thought I was a GOD of the internets!)
I totally farked up my neck yesterday. It had been bothering me on and off for a week or so but not bad enough to make a chiropractor appointment- yesterday I was just sitting in my office chair and I stretched my arms over my head and suddenly there was a sharp stabbing pain from my head all the way down my back. I immediately turned around and called my chiropractor.







They got me right in, and I feel a little better today (at least I can actually move my head some and function sorta normally) but I gotta go back on thursday. Like I have the money for this crap right now!!
Brendan


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

Good morning.
Managed to get some sort of food poisoning from lunch yesterday. From our restaurant at work, no less! Lots of fun cramps last night and this morning and feverish tossing and turning all last night. Here's to hoping it is over before I have to board a plane at 5pm!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Good morning.
Managed to get some sort of food poisoning from lunch yesterday. From our restaurant at work, no less! Lots of fun cramps last night and this morning and feverish tossing and turning all last night. Here's to hoping it is over before I have to board a plane at 5pm!









Man, what the hell? Seems everyone has something wrong all of a sudden!
Feel better Joe! (and everyone else for that matter)
Brendan


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

_Today_ is the day








Look at that! Owned!










_Modified by G-rocco at 9:03 AM 3-25-2009_


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

LOL.....

got to get a post on page 1 type 53


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I do have them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Much better than sealed beams.









I run them as well and they definitely make a difference


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ugh, really really sucks that my boss is out of town this week. I should not be here right now, as sick as I am


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Go home early. The boss will never find out, he's not there.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

It's a nice day out, but as always, I have no motivation to actually get anything done.
I did manage to get off my ass the other day and replace my window crank handle.
Does anyone know where I can get one individual hubcentric ring? I'm missing one.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Go home early. The boss will never find out, he's not there.










Well, I would go home, but we have 5 temp-workers here today, tomorrow, and Friday, doing heat-transfers, that I have to supervise










_Modified by twardnw at 12:01 PM 3-25-2009_


----------



## Neckromacr (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Does anyone know where I can get one individual hubcentric ring? I'm missing one.

What kind of wheel?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Neckromacr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neckromacr* »_
What kind of wheel?

Drag DR-20. Outside diameter of the ring needs to be 72mm, inside is 57.1.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Drag DR-20. Outside diameter of the ring needs to be 72mm, inside is 57.1.









wtf are you doing with dr-20's
not exactly what you are looking for, but here
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Good morning.
Managed to get some sort of food poisoning from lunch yesterday. From our restaurant at work, no less! Lots of fun cramps last night and this morning and feverish tossing and turning all last night. Here's to hoping it is over before I have to board a plane at 5pm!









I had food poisoning a couple years back. One of my most miserable experiences. Do rest up and drink lots of fluids to flush that **** out of your system.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
wtf are you doing with dr-20's
not exactly what you are looking for, but here
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW

You'll find out soon enough. I was trying to keep it under wraps.








Thanks for the link. $10 ain't too bad for a set of 4, too bad I only need one.


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Thanks to all the kind words...I am home now to recover. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

glad to hear it














Here's to a quick recovery (but don't drink it till you're back to full health)


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
You'll find out soon enough. I was trying to keep it under wraps.









Thanks for the link. $10 ain't too bad for a set of 4, too bad I only need one.

If I was home I would let you steal the ones I have left over from my pink RX reps. I had an extra set from them, but cant remeber if the bore was what you need or if it was 66ish


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_What's a modem?







(I remember back in the day the ISP I was working for as a summer job got 14.4 receiver modems, I had to special order a 14.4 EXTERNAL modem the week before to be ready, man I thought I was a GOD of the internets!)



Heck, I doubt that I'd even notice a difference between 14.4 and my massive 21.6. Yeah, THAT slow. But no matter...I took the time to open my photobucket account to find a picture of my new hero! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Cute isn't he?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

newest vinyl concoction thanks to Johnny Phenomenon


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_newest vinyl concoction thanks to Johnny Phenomenon









Nice, nice!! And is it me, or is it really quiet in here tonight? And could someone (Daun, Randall, etc) send me the link to the Ontario Scirocco forums? I dont have it bookmarked on this machine. Thanks.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Nice, nice!! And is it me, or is it really quiet in here tonight? And could someone (Daun, Randall, etc) send me the link to the Ontario Scirocco forums? I dont have it bookmarked on this machine. Thanks.

Hows'about me?
http://club53c.proboards.com/


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*

Well, THAT would have made too much sense, eh?








Duh...thanks eh?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Well, THAT would have made too much sense, eh?







Duh...thanks eh?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Asking somebody from Canada for the link to the Canadian forum? Nahhhhhh....


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Greetings from the Minneapolis-St. Paul airport. About to board the plane to PDX shortly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Asking somebody from Canada for the link to the Canadian forum? Nahhhhhh....
















Since when would I do anything logical eh?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Greetings from the Minneapolis-St. Paul airport. About to board the plane to PDX shortly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Enjoy being in the air, you lucky bastard~! And safe flight eh?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Greetings from the Minneapolis-St. Paul airport. About to board the plane to PDX shortly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

And why were you in Minneapolis while I was in PA?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_ And is it me, or is it really quiet in here tonight? 

Just quiet. Dog-sitting for Mike & Lynne the rest of the week, so add a Jack Russell / Dachsund mix to our already small house.... wheee. I spent more time at the hangar this evening cleaning interior bits. Spent over an hour on *one* seat.
And the new floorboards are in - yay!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (raulito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raulito* »_Thanks to all the kind words...I am home now to recover. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Get well soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Hows'about me?
http://club53c.proboards.com/

Aren't you supposed to be on the road to get your emkay one?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Greetings from the Minneapolis-St. Paul airport. About to board the plane to PDX shortly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Did you see all the cool planes being suspended in mid-air by steel cables? Neat, ain't it?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

My goodness, won't we be a statement against German Sedateness if we get our MkIs together eh? And I think he was talking about an April trip.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Aren't you supposed to be on the road to get your emkay one?









Fly out to Vancouver in two weeks!








Which reminds me, I need to start a "safety net" post.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*

mk1 type53
hehe, had to post since it was pointed out.
Oh, and I will bring pictures of things you all will be proud of to CINCY. Along with my Scirocco!! Soon to come out of storage and get wiring and brakes completed!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_mk1 type53
hehe, had to post since it was pointed out.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















Somehow MK3 steelies actually look really cool on Roccos. Same with the 14? hole steelies off of A2 Jettas. MMM, got me a set off my Jetta Coupe I will be keeping.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

A am downtown, in an art school's still life Studio. Surrounded by artz. Muahahahah.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_A am downtown, in an art school's still life Studio. Surrounded by artz. Muahahahah.

Very cool.
OWN!










_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 12:28 AM 3-26-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well, good news is I am feeling much better than I have all day. But I didn't go to the shop and replace the axle in the wifes Subaru, thank goodness it is between quarters and she has no classes to teach right now.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Well, I'm sitting in the "Warroom" here at Limerick, bored silly right now, I'll take that over having an interesting night.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Very cool.
OWN!









_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 12:28 AM 3-26-2009_

Why aren't those seats in your Scirocco yet?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
Why aren't those seats in your Scirocco yet?


He's teasing us. And I'm still picking away at my interior too. We'll see how energetic I am after hauling plants all day. And it looks like they're finally playing hardball with the Passport requirement at he border, so if you're planning to come up for Track Day North (August 23), get your Passport eh? You'll need it.



_Modified by punchbug at 4:11 AM 3-26-2009_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_

He's teasing us. And I'm still picking away at my interior too. We'll see how energetic I am after hauling plants all day. And it looks like they're finally playing hardball with the Passport requirement at he border, so if you're planning to come up for Track Day North (August 23), get your Passport eh? You'll need it.

_Modified by punchbug at 4:11 AM 3-26-2009_

its August 23 this year? *writes on calendar* I really want to make it


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

Yep, or that's what it looks like so far. You can come and go as you nplease, I'm on holidays so if you want to extend on either side of that date, DO ETTT!!! Accomodations, as usual, are at the beautiful Boyko household. The trailer of mass seduction is in pretty poor repair, so I can't see the Princess wanting to sleep out there; but there should be lots of sleeping space in the house.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Is it just track or are there drags too? 

Good morning everyone. Sitting around, waiting for a guy from the power company to look at our site for the new house, so we can go over power options and how many poles, etc. Then off to work a little later than normal.


_Modified by crazyaboutrocs at 5:28 AM 3-26-2009_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_

And the new floorboards are in - yay!










Cool. What did you end up using for plywood?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Mention this line, and recieve 20% off your next order!*

To the Timob, and anyone else who thinks red cars are evil:

_Quote, originally posted by *MSN article "10 Surprising Fitness Tips"* »_
According to psychologists, red can increase blood circulation and body temperature, which can boost workout efficiency. Light waves enter the eye and are converted to electrical impulses in the brain, explains environmental psychologist David Alan Kopec, Ph.D., an associate professor at the NewSchool of Architecture and Design in San Diego. "Red is a long light wave that affects the hypothalamus, which regulates body temperature, appetite, and energy levels." He adds that reds and oranges increase body temperature, which pumps you up for exercise and keeps you energized for a longer workout.


Maybe you just can't _handle_ red the way I can. Being the finely honed athlete I am


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_so I can't see the Princess wanting to sleep out there; but there should be lots of sleeping space in the house. 

Fraser will tell you, I am very picky about my sleeping areas ad such. As a Princess I suppose accomodating my sleeping habits might make me a tad high maintenance.








__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_My goodness, won't we be a statement against German Sedateness if we get our MkIs together eh? And I think he was talking about an April trip.


Vas ist den dieses, "German sedateness"?

Reminds me of an old joke:

In Heaven; the french cook, the germans build the cars, and the cops are english.

In Hell; the english cook, the french build the cars, and the the cops are german.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_A am downtown, in an art school's still life Studio. Surrounded by artz. Muahahahah.

Are you with a certain someone at this art school?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Not Scirocco related, but here is an amazing restoration of a '58 Mercedes 220S in Japan. If I ever win the lottery, I need to ship my Scirocco here and have it done by these guys.
Backstory: 

_Quote, originally posted by *website* »_
The owner owned this thing since it was brand new, and he was in his 80s.
His son wanted to restore his dad's car for him, but just a week before it was fully restored, the dad died. The dad did see the car before his demise - when they took pictures of it in fron of the house, they chatted up the good old times and he brought out a pile of yellowy B&W photos of the car when it was new, and pics of the years they spent together.
The Mercedes was not a museum piece, until they hauled it in for restoration, the father used it for every day get around... The Mercedes engine still starts at first try today. 


56k, don't attempt. Over 100 pictures. 
http://www.yokoban.net/018-benz220s.html


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Overnights suck! But at least it was quiet.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Too quiet in here today. What has anyone done today in preperations for Cincy?
I simply went to work, to make sure I keep getting paid.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_Too quiet in here today. What has anyone done today in preperations for Cincy?
I simply went to work, to make sure I keep getting paid.

Ditto
plus I drive my rocco every day to make sure it stays used to being driven


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

as do I


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_Too quiet in here today. What has anyone done today in preperations for Cincy?
I simply went to work, to make sure I keep getting paid.

I have to go to work tonight to make more money to go to Cincy


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I do still need to sell the Audi so I have gas monies


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_Too quiet in here today. What has anyone done today in preperations for Cincy?
I simply went to work, to make sure I keep getting paid.


Well, I phoned a local hot rod shop about a battery they have in their flyer, and they can't tell me if they can get me what I want until the date the specials begin. I also phoned a rims refurbisher about my 14" Borbet A's. Sounded promising. And I also talked to a local shop about a few moinor welding jobs. Unlike Julie, I do not weld. That and we got half of the plants in pretty painlessly. Nice dull weather here for that job.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_I do still need to sell the Audi so I have gas monies

What kind of audi? Got a link to a FS ad?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
What kind of audi? Got a link to a FS ad?

Greg are you turning into a car whore also?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
What kind of audi? Got a link to a FS ad?

Wanna buy an Audi. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Dan suggested we slowly turn this event into an Audi GTG.














http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
Why aren't those seats in your Scirocco yet?

They are, the pic is from a while ago. Notice the snow on the ground back there.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
What kind of audi? Got a link to a FS ad?


nothing fancy at all
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4310615


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
its August 23 this year? *writes on calendar* I really want to make it

I would like to come up for that as well. Damn it's a long drive from here though.
I think 9 hours or so.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_Too quiet in here today. What has anyone done today in preperations for Cincy?

I've bought a lot of parts. I haven't really done anything though. I did replace a window crank handle the other day. All that exertion really wore me out.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I would like to come up for that as well. Damn it's a long drive from here though.
I think 9 hours or so.

9 Hours!! That's all??? C'mon, that's nothing.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
9 Hours!! That's all??? C'mon, that's nothing. 

Considerably longer than Cincy. I'm definitely considering it. If I can get off from work I'll try to make it.
Speaking of which, I think my scheduling conflicts are probably going to be resolved quite soon, so hopefully I'll be able to get off to go to things.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

New job in the works?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_New job in the works?

No, my friend/assistant manager is quitting. So I'll most likely get promoted. And he's the person my time off requests always conflict with. More money+nifty job title for future resumes+time off=WIN!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Cool. I hold the congrats until it's official...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

blah blah, gonna have to go do that axle tonight


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_blah blah, gonna have to go do that axle tonight

Where have I heard that before?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

The guy from the power company came out, measured the distance to our building site and gave us a quote, which is much better than we were expecting, since it is 700' back from the road and we need four poles put in. 
Then our front door(for the new house) was delivered....








What's that thing? Here's a closeup:








What does it do? Here:








And we haven't even ordered our house yet! But, she was set on that door, and I found out two weeks ago that line was being discontinued in another two weeks. So we had to order it.
And the Scirocco, still hibernating:








And what the hell, I'll throw in one of my wife's new car:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^^ I love that door. The little view-window door is a nice touch! 

On a completely unrelated note, more California stupidity: 
http://www.autoblog.com/2009/0...-cars/


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_^^^ I love that door. The little view-window door is a nice touch! 

On a completely unrelated note, more California stupidity: 


Because everything is so related in this thread....


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_










And where is your ownage pic???


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Considerably longer than Cincy.


Google maps tells me that you're 8 hours from TDN, but 8.5 hours from Cincy


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Google maps tells me that you're 8 hours from TDN, but 8.5 hours from Cincy









Take that!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









Don't sly me like that!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
No, my friend/assistant manager is quitting. So I'll most likely get promoted. And he's the person my time off requests always conflict with. More money+nifty job title for future resumes+time off=WIN!

Congrats!! Just hope they don't do to you what they did to me...gave me a promotion but a paycut







Stupid retail


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Well, I found out today that anyone with the new bonus program at work is not getting any merit raises. SUCK!! 
But luckily me and my roommate have had great luck with side jobs fixing cars lately!! And I'm caught up on bills so now its time to budget for rocco fixes and CINCY!!!!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_On a completely unrelated note, more California stupidity: 
http://www.autoblog.com/2009/0...-cars/

When the *hell* will the people of California ever get their heads outta their collective a**?? Give me a frickin' break already, global warming is a myth. Gve it a rest!








Just one more reason why I could *never* live there.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
When the *hell* will the people of California ever get their heads outta their collective a**?? Give me a frickin' break already, global warming is a myth. Gve it a rest!








Just one more reason why I could *never* live there.

Crazy, isn't it? Next thing they'll ban any car 5 years and older...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Google maps tells me that you're 8 hours from TDN, but 8.5 hours from Cincy









How the hell did you google map "Ceciltucky"?








What's the name of the town where TDN is? So I can google more accurately.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Congrats!! Just hope they don't do to you what they did to me...gave me a promotion but a paycut







Stupid retail









If they try to do that, I'll quit. I hate my job way too much as it is to add that to it.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Earlier tonight, I auditioned for a choir. Apparently I am a tenor, and I sing gudz for not having sung for years. And I can STILL pretty much read the music!







I was accepted. Awesome.









On a Scirocco related note: Castrol Syntec is on sale at Advance Autoparts. Buy 5 quarts of Syntec, and a K&N Performance oil Filter for $24.99. (yes, that is a *damned* good deal)


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
How the hell did you google map "Ceciltucky"?








What's the name of the town where TDN is? So I can google more accurately.

You're just not trying hard enough








Closest town is Cayuga, Ontario. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The track itself is called Toronto Motorsports Park (despite being nowhere close to Toronto).


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
When the *hell* will the people of California ever get their heads outta their collective a**?? Give me a frickin' break already, global warming is a myth. Gve it a rest!








Just one more reason why I could *never* live there.

Global warming is not the proper term. It's the Earth's climate change, and it's very real. What many people fail to understand is that the Earth's climate has always gone through different phases and cycles (el nino, la nina, ice ages, etc...), and that at the most, human's impact has exaggerated the change, and accelerated it. Eventually we will have another ice age. There was a mini ice age in the 1700s. There were massive droughts in the 1920s (dust bowl, etc.).
What pisses me off is when other states adopt California's programs thinking that it will have the same effect on air quality as it does in California. The California emissions regulations are meant to deal with the issues faced by California, due to it's geography. What works there will not have the same effect in Ohio, or Maryland, or Texas. Maryland is adopting California emissions in 2012 I think, which is incredibly dumb.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Earlier tonight, I auditioned for a choir. Apparently I am a tenor, and I sing gudz for not having sung for years. And I can STILL pretty much read the music!







I was accepted. Awesome.








Cool news! It's amazing how quickly it comes back. I picked up my saxophone a coupla years ago to play in the church orchestra after 20 years of not playing. I'm *really* glad I did. Glad to hear you're getting back into it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Maryland is adopting California emissions in 2012 I think, which is incredibly dumb.

Maine was supposed to do this in 2009. All vehicles sold new have to meet California emissions standards. I highly doubt that they will go down the road of emissions testing stations again. But in Cumberland county they check your vehicle's computer for codes.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
You're just not trying hard enough








Closest town is Cayuga, Ontario. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The track itself is called Toronto Motorsports Park (despite being nowhere close to Toronto).

Hmmm....Google maps does show 8 hours 8 minutes.
Mapquest shows 9 hours 1 minute.







and 8 hours 21 minutes to Cincy. I think I've done that in about 7 hours or so, though.
http://www.mapquest.com/maps?1...2s=ON


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
If they try to do that, I'll quit. I hate my job way too much as it is to add that to it.

The _only_ reason I stayed was the health benefits.
When my health improves I'll do a career change. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Maine was supposed to do this in 2009. All vehicles sold new have to meet California emissions standards. I highly doubt that they will go down the road of emissions testing stations again. But in Cumberland county they check your vehicle's computer for codes.

In Maryland, they only have testing in the counties west of the Chesapeake. There aren't that many people on the eastern shore, so they don't bother testing. However, there is a testing station near my Dad's house, which is east of the bay, but I don't think testing is required in that county. In the 2.5 we've lived there, my Dad hasn't gotten any testing notices, and he's even had multiple cars.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Earlier tonight, I auditioned for a choir. Apparently I am a tenor, and I sing gudz for not having sung for years. And I can STILL pretty much read the music!







I was accepted. Awesome.










Nice, what choir?
I can't really read music, I just follow the dots....
And they still let me sing.
Wanna come sing Rachmoniv with us this spring?
http://nationalphilharmonic.or...e.htm
We sing this:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rachmaninov_Vespers
Check out some of the samples on amazon and iTunes of it; it's pretty cool stuff.
Da, ve drink wodka like good russian. Sink music and be happy.
We have a serbian assistant director who has thick eastern european accent; will lend much credibility to performance!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (G-rocco)*

Pretty cool, Timbo. I used to sing in a choir. I kinda miss it. I do enjoy singing. I realized a couple weeks ago when I saw some sheet music that I have completely forgotten most of what I knew about reading music.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Holy crap, listen to those basses!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCgIswP7jPY
/end music geekout.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Maryland is adopting California emissions in 2012 I think, which is incredibly dumb.

I agree ... reason :
the current governor of Florida recently gave a newspaper interview and was asked about car emissions and said, he could see the state adopting the same emissions standards as California soon







... if this happens







I'm leaving !!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_
I agree ... reason :
the current governor of Florida recently gave a newspaper interview and was asked about car emissions and said, he could see the state adopting the same emissions standards as California soon







... if this happens







I'm leaving !!! 

I'm pretty sure they were just talking about requiring new cars sold in MD to be CARB compliant. There's no way they can make older cars meet those standards.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

bah! stinking Subaru, was so hard to seperate the CV shaft from the hub we had not only separated the outer CV joint from the shaft, but we somehow managed to get the stub axle to come out of the differential. Fortunately, it only takes a new circlip and 2 minutes to reinstall. But it means the wifes car is sitting in the shop for another day, instead of her driving it. And she *hates* the Audi.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Well it's almost 6 am and I'm waiting for my relief.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
9 Hours!! That's all??? C'mon, that's nothing. 

LOL, we're nuts eh" Like seriously, I don;t even think twice about a 9 hour trip in a twnenty-thirty year old car once I've shaken the moths out in the spring. I'd hesitate to trust any of them right after the winter nap, but give me an hour of local driving first, and I'd hop in any of them and head out. Goofy eh? Reminds me, I need to look at a map...might do an Easter adventure. Got parts scattered hither and yon...
In ACTUAL Scirocco news, I harvested a nice red rearview off my 80 for Klausie. Anybody parting a brown interior MkI? I need a brown rearview adjuster and the little bellows to go with it. Klausie's is black. Just not acceptable!


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_ But in Cumberland county they check your vehicle's computer for codes.

OK, with apologies to those of youse who run MegaSquirt...
To me this is one of the reasons I like old tech (in this case basic Bosch CIS or CIS-E)... no f**king codes for the "we wanna run every damn little detail of your life" nazis to check. [nor can they tell how, where, or how fast I've been driving. Nobody else's business anyway]
Every one of my cars emits less net smog than any SUV on the road.
Aaarrgghh... time to go out and buy a carton of smokes before the tax jacks.
And I think I'll listen to Rush's "Red Barchetta" really really loud with the windows rolled down, too. Maybe somebody'll get the warning.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Pretty cool, Timbo. I used to sing in a choir. I kinda miss it. I do enjoy singing. I realized a couple weeks ago when I saw some sheet music that I have completely forgotten most of what I knew about reading music.

Cincy chior? Maybe we shoud tour as "The Scirocco Singers!" I sing (alto) annually in the rebellious, controversial HSS staff choir. Our principal always has som issues with us, and for no good reason. We're oay, we can follow a tune, and we're a HELL of a lot better thn the school bands, so I have no idea what his problem is. Used to sing in a Gospel trio if you can beleive it!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Cincy chior? Maybe we shoud tour as "The Scirocco Singers!" I sing (alto) annually in the rebellious, controversial HSS staff choir. Our principal always has som issues with us, and for no good reason. We're oay, we can follow a tune, and we're a HELL of a lot better thn the school bands, so I have no idea what his problem is. Used to sing in a Gospel trio if you can beleive it! 


We already have some musicians in our group. We could have a Cincy full orchestra!
On a side note...






















http://dayton.craigslist.org/cto/1094014500.html


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Nice, what choir?


Believe it or not, a church choir. And they don't even hate me for being a Protestant!







It was an awesome experience, so many nice people.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

grrrr, just attempted to make myself feel a bit better by drinking some TheraFlu, but I burned my tongue with the boiling water from the coffee machine







now I'm a bit worse off.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Any word from scirocco*joe? I hope he's feeling better!









Own!



_Modified by Iroczgirl at 12:33 PM 3-27-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

dunno exactly, but he's been texting with me this morning


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_dunno exactly, but he's been texting with me this morning

Cool! I just saw your thread also http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

so hopefully this $1.23 circlip is the last thing we have to buy for the Scooby, want to get it out of the garage this evening so I can spend some more time working on the Audi, I want that damn thing to sell


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Own!










Nice car!


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Earlier tonight, I auditioned for a choir. Apparently I am a tenor, and I sing gudz for not having sung for years. And I can STILL pretty much read the music!







I was accepted. Awesome.









When I was in Elementary school, you HAD to do chorus in either the 4th or 5th grade... I put it off to the 5th grade because i HATED to sing in front of people....Then, when i was FORCED to do it. Our teacher told us that if we forgot our music folder 3 times we got kicked out of chorus(like i actually wanted to be there for chorus... hell no) So... being the smart person I am.... I purposefully left my folder every day... and she wouldnt freaking kick me out... finally I think she sent a note home...I still had to sing in chorus...stupid woman didnt keep her word. Therefore, I mouthed all the words and refused to actually sing.... yeah... I was _that_ kid in the class....


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*

Singing is fun.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_Singing is fun.


Drinking is more fun


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*

oooh... oooh.... how bout,
singing aaaand drinking.
It'll be a Cincy 1st.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_Sing Sing is fun.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_oooh... oooh.... how bout,
singing aaaand drinking.
It'll be a Cincy 1st.

I volunteer to organize the group of devoted drinkers, someone else can handle the singers.... then, the singers will but on a concert, and the drinkers... will drink... it'll be grand...
mmmmmmm love Ireland, Love GUINNESS!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

time off... APPROVED.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_time off... APPROVED. 

BALLIN..... where has the wifey been on this thread huh?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
BALLIN..... where has the wifey been on this thread huh?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










i think she's afraid of "internet forums"


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
yeah... I was _that_ kid in the class.... 

you are still that person every day of your life


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
you are still that person every day of your life

And thats what makes me a princess


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_I volunteer to organize the group of devoted drinkers, someone else can handle the singers.... then, the singers will but on a concert, and the drinkers... will drink... it'll be grand...
While you're at it, bring me back an Irish flute, preferably pitched in D (tho Eb works, too).


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_While you're at it, bring me back an Irish flute, preferably pitched in D (tho Eb works, too).









ALL OVER IT hahahaaa.....how about i bring back the musical group some irish drums and such... sounds like a plan... scirocco's gone irish....I know irish music now!


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Fraser wanted me to let you all know he is completely ready for singing at cincy and would like to have his own solo in one of the musical selections....


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_time off... APPROVED. 

Awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
i think she's afraid of "internet forums"

Well let her know she doesnt have to offer to buy me alcohol this year at cincy hahaha.... i'll be legal!!!! Woot Woot Woo!!!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Drinking is more fun









Drinking and singing is the most fun







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'm ok with just drinking


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

First time it's seem light since Cincy '08!
Almost ready for paint... fresh t-red coming soon. 








I think it will look much better with my suspension (yet to be installed) and a respray. Pulling off the wiperless no spoiler hatch look is tricky!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

lookin good


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_I'm ok with just drinking

Thats the spirit! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

and with that, I'm leaving work an hour early. 'cause the boss is out of town and my printer still don't work right


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Eistreiber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eistreiber* »_
OK, with apologies to those of youse who run MegaSquirt...
To me this is one of the reasons I like old tech (in this case basic Bosch CIS or CIS-E)... no f**king codes for the "we wanna run every damn little detail of your life" nazis to check. [nor can they tell how, where, or how fast I've been driving. Nobody else's business anyway]
Every one of my cars emits less net smog than any SUV on the road.
Aaarrgghh... time to go out and buy a carton of smokes before the tax jacks.
And I think I'll listen to Rush's "Red Barchetta" really really loud with the windows rolled down, too. Maybe somebody'll get the warning.









Oh heck, I run whatever keeps the car running. And Red Barchetta with windows down sounds real good right about now. Time to get the cars out in the sunshine. And blast some Rush. (insert Canadian Flag waving emoticon here beside the beer







)
So what's with everyone being under the weather on here?? I have a dull headache for whatever reason.








And about the E Test. I HATE THE ETEST!! Trying to avoid it. The Roccs are exempt ( 87 and older are). We have a pile of 88s though, and they stay in the programme FOREVER!!!!!. The 88 truck is now a "farm vehicle", so it's exempt, the 88 Mustang runs as a Hot Rod so it can pollute with wild abandon. The 88Cabby OTOH, it wouldn't get within five miles of the Drive Clean place without failing... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif exhaust is detached WAYY up by the engine/ loud and very angry sounding. At least the TDI is easy to get passed. Maybe the Cabby wants to be a diesel.

The black car thing is ridiculous. How about ban one driver SUVs? Or pickups as passenger vehicles. Your bed looks like its never been scratched?? You get a ticket. TONS of those up here, riding on 20s, one person driving them to the office daily. Mine doesn't move unless it has a literal tonne of stuff in the bed. But as much as it loves gas, it ALWAYS passes the ETest. Unlike my 16V which always failed.


_Modified by punchbug at 4:59 PM 3-27-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_and with that, I'm leaving work an hour early. 'cause the boss is out of town and my printer still don't work right









At least you have paper. Our school has had NO PAPER since early March. How in the hell can we teach without paper? I guess they'd like the teachers to buy it out of the goodness of our hearts. NOT HAPPENING. I think somebody up at the board office is getting huge kickbacks which assures crappy tenders for us.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Muhahahahaah. That is all.







Timob is a happy camper.

Anyway, off to work. We gots fancy Rain-X Latitudes to sell! (for some reason, I find myself partial to BOSCH Icon blades, which is odd that I prefer the evil Bosch for something.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Muhahahahaah. That is all.







Timob is a happy camper.

Anyway, off to work. We gots fancy Rain-X Latitudes to sell! (for some reason, I find myself partial to BOSCH Icon blades, which is odd that I prefer the evil Bosch for something.










I have the Rain-X Latitudes on my Scirocco and like them better than Bosch


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

The Bosch icon blades are on sale at advance too, buy two and get $10 off. Just got some for the passat.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_The Bosch icon blades are on sale at advance too, buy two and get $10 off. Just got some for the passat. 

What if you only need one blade?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

the way they show on the reciept is each one rang up $5 less than listed. 
Monowiper showoff


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

look who talking, I seem to remember seeing a black 82 mono wiper in your garage


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Monowiper showoff










_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

g'marnin


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Well I got kicked loose about noon, so just hangin' out at the hotel the rest of today and tomorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I iz downtown again at the Art School. Scirocco parked in a nearby parking lot. Now I'm a lot less scared of driving into the centers of cities. Philadelphia used to seem like such a hard place to drive for me, now it's easy!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

just make sure no one messes with your car







they'll have the wrath of the Scirocco Forum to deal with.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

*mumbles* that's not the only thing my wrath will dealt upon...stupid school...arg life SUCKS right now.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_ We gots fancy Rain-X Latitudes to sell! 

We sell those too. I have them on the Jeep and my Dad's Passat. I love em. I've never used the Icons though, since we don't sell them.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_The Bosch icon blades are on sale at advance too, buy two and get $10 off. Just got some for the passat. 

Passat? When did you get a Passat? What happened to the Jetta?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Passat? When did you get a Passat? What happened to the Jetta?









Got it on wenesday. : ). Traded the jetta + cash for it. Much fun so far, pics tomorrow night maybe.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_look who talking, I seem to remember seeing a lack 82 mono wiper in your garage























Oh yeah, there is that one!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Got it on wenesday. : ). Traded the jetta + cash for it. Much fun so far, pics tomorrow night maybe. 

Cool, what year is it? I like Passats.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
What if you only need one blade?









Obvioiusly, get a pair and give one to the MkI, duh. What are you, new??? AVOID JEALOUSY at all costs.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Cool, what year is it? I like Passats.

ditto


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Cool, what year is it? I like Passats.
Longitudinal FTW.







Makes swaps a PITA tho...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Longitudinal FTW.







Makes swaps a PITA tho...

Those are cool, but I like B4s as well.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

reverse rake FTW


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Cool, what year is it? I like Passats.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4251584


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

passat wagon. hotness


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4251584


Awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Nice pickup, Greg.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_reverse rake FTW

Reverse rake no more. That was before we put the ground controls on the back. It had Mk2 Neuspeed SoftSports on there, which were way too soft for the heaviness of that car, so it was sitting on the tires. It looked badass, but you couldn't drive it anywhere.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*FV-QR*

now you have room to haul all those shoes around


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Congrats on the Passat Greg!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Congrats on the *MkI Cholland*!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

There, fixed that. Passats have proven to be good parts donors for us though.Anyone still rocking a B3? I have lots of parts.
Yesterday was a good day for polluting at 3500' (early Earth Hour) and burning stuff related to the boy's new shop. It's looking GREAT. We relocated the dog out of there, so that did took some doing. She's a dumbo-head and kept getting wrapped around twigs, which were small enough for her to chew through. But she's weathering the storm out there this morning. 
Scirocco news? Yeah, I got something done...had a nice (correct) MkI PS rearview from the 80 which was a splendid replacement for the (likely Rabbit???) one that was there and was TOTALLY useless (sat on a wonky angle). Except the parts car is Porsche red, which would have gone fine with the red hood on my green car...but it didn't match the DS mirror. So I gave it a dose of bumper black after roughing it up a bit. Then of course the problem was that the one on the DS looked nasty by comparison. So it had to come off. So off with the poor doorcards, AGAIN. Hopefully they'll stay on this time, and yes, they smell like a cow








Also...my air horn was off due to the turbo build...so I managed to get my custom airhorn bracket to fit in by Drew's custom airbox bracket and mounted the horns in pretty much the same place, all stealthy like. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif So Klaus can tell stuff to get out 'da way.








So today I have to verify that the predicted ceiling of 0 ft will hold till my supposed lesson, and get on with the odd jobs. Pretty sure I can crack a breakfast beer shortly.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (It'll be a nice Belgian raspberry lambic, yum, yum, yum. GREAT with pancakes!)
Lots of tire shuffling in the cards today. Yay. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Goodmorning, barely, Going to a small gtg in Boyertown today.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Are many of you on facebook? My wife has been bugging me to get on that, but I really don't see the need. I talk to you all on here, and we have the great common interest of Sciroccos, but unless there are many owners on there I just don't see the need.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

http://www.facebook.com/home.p...62415


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Having a very late, light lunch. Then off to Wheel2wheel's place for a moment before heading to the "big" airport to pick up Mike & JediLynne.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Are many of you on facebook? My wife has been bugging me to get on that, but I really don't see the need. I talk to you all on here, and we have the great common interest of Sciroccos, but unless there are many owners on there I just don't see the need.

I'm on Facebook... all the cool kids are


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Are many of you on facebook? My wife has been bugging me to get on that, but I really don't see the need. I talk to you all on here, and we have the great common interest of Sciroccos, but unless there are many owners on there I just don't see the need.
My wife got me involved. It's a fairly neat way to find those 'extended friends' that you don't hear from very often and keep in touch. All the time-wasting crap they attach to it I could do without. I'm always getting invites to join someone's mob family or something like that - luckily it's easy enough to just ignore the application and not get those anymore.
So yeah, sign up to make the wife happy. It's harmless and can actually be somewhat useful as long as you keep your head about you.
Word of warning tho - It took about a month before I got a friend invite from my ex-fiancee and two or three ex-girlfriends that I haven't heard from in 25 years, so if that sort of thing would make you uncomfortable, I'd go in and ramp up your privacy settings from the beginning.


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

PARKED HARD


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

woo! F1 race is on now


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
I'm on Facebook... all the cool kids are









Same here. I'm in 4 Scirocco groups


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

heh, neighbor kid came by a little while ago and offered to mow the lawn for $5, but our grass is so tall right now he's been here for 5 minutes and has killed the mower 3 times already


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Are many of you on facebook? My wife has been bugging me to get on that, but I really don't see the need. I talk to you all on here, and we have the great common interest of Sciroccos, but unless there are many owners on there I just don't see the need.

Nope, not for me. I don't have many long lost friends anyway. I talk to you people on here, which is enough (maybe too much, depending on who you ask). 
I have an blank myspace so I can look at other people's pictures and so forth. That's about it.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Going to the fantasy baseball draft in a few minutes. I'm very unprepared, like usual. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_

I have an blank myspace so I can look at other people's pictures and so forth. That's about it.









pedobear own


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

lawl


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_








pedobear own









I'm creepy, but not that creepy.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Anyone watch ace of cakes on food network? They are making a rubber dickie withachine guns cake! Awesome!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Anyone watch ace of cakes on food network? They are making a rubber dickie withachine guns cake! Awesome!


I saw that about a week ago and thought of you Greg








- Konomi


_Modified by Nataku at 4:01 PM 3-29-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Anyone watch ace of cakes on food network? They are making a rubber dickie withachine guns cake! Awesome!


you should have been watching the F1 race


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Anyone watch ace of cakes on food network? They are making a rubber dickie withachine guns cake! Awesome!

REPEAT!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_








pedobear own

Haha, Pedobear is awesome!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Anyone watch ace of cakes on food network? They are making a rubber dickie withachine guns cake! Awesome!

Did ANYONE else READ that???







Rubber Dickie???? withachine guns????LOL....







Go Greg!!! Too many martinis, or not enough....


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Did ANYONE else READ that???







Rubber Dickie???? withachine guns????LOL....







Go Greg!!! Too many martinis, or not enough....









Posting from my iPod touch..















Anyhow. Without further ado,
I present the _*LoWagen!*_
















_Scirocco Mafia? Gotcha. Here's yer Wagen Mafia!_


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I didn't know a wagon mafia existed. I have a Rocco Mafia sticky though


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

Can I join one of your mafias?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Did ANYONE else READ that???







Rubber Dickie???? 

I did. Ummm Greg, I didn't think we talked about that stuff here.
Oh wait, it's the Cincy thread, we talk about anything here. Silly me.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Daun, I'm sorry that I didn't return your call. I accidentally left my phone on the charger and forgot it was still sitting there. How was LaRosas?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_I didn't know a wagon mafia existed. I have a Rocco Mafia sticky though

The mafia is everywhere


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I have a pic of my sticker... gimme a second and I'll find it
_Aha, here it is_










_Modified by wheeltowheel at 9:41 PM 3-29-2009_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

That's totally awesome!!! Now, they're a group in the UK right?


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_That's totally awesome!!! Now, they're a group in the UK right?

Yep, it's the only euro Scirocco-related item I own


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Posting from my iPod touch..















Anyhow. Without further ado,
I present the _*LoWagen!*_










Nice Passat Greg. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
Yep, it's the only euro Scirocco-related item I own

other than the car


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
Yep, it's the only euro Scirocco-related item I own

I vote for organizing a North American Scirocco Mafia (NASM) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

I second the motion


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Daun, I'm sorry that I didn't return your call. I accidentally left my phone on the charger and forgot it was still sitting there. How was LaRosas? 

S'ok, I'll forgive you just this once.







Pizza was good, there's two slices of pepperoni left in my 'fridge if you want it.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

Just 'cause I finally had time to upload some images, here's a very angry ittle bunny. Not my vision for our Cabby, but damn, it's well done.








And some Rocco content. No clue why I felt like posting anything Rocco related on here

















And Greg? It's not a rubber dickie, but it made my kid pretty happy when it arrived. May I present to you the world's largest timing belt!!







(Anyone know what it is?







)








(Holy crap I hate dialup...that took WAAAY too long to upload http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif )


_Modified by punchbug at 8:20 PM 3-29-2009_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Jus
And Greg? It's not a rubber dickie, but it made my kid pretty happy when it arrived. May I present to you the world's largest timing belt!!







(Anyone know what it is?







)








(Holy crap I hate dialup...that took WAAAY too long to upload http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif )

_Modified by punchbug at 8:12 PM 3-29-2009_

Just my guess, not sure, is it a track for a snowmobile perhaps?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_I second the motion

Now, as far as I know the Scirocco Mafia in the UK is an event, not a club. I feel we should have a club, maybe even with an event! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Just my guess, not sure, is it a track for a snowmobile perhaps?









More details required before I say yes or no....


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
More details required before I say yes or no....









A summer/dragracing track?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Hey, I'm back!
Back on the forums, creating a commotion on the intArwebs. Back from being somewhat poisoned by not-so-fresh food. And, back from Portland.
Thanks goes out to Tyler (twardnw) for picking Erin and I up at the hotel and taking us out to SE Portland to meet up with the rest of the VW GTG.
I know that a couple of listers showed up (Gordy and Cameron) and I believe there were some pictures taken. I'll see if I can get some copies.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
All in all, we had a great long weekend in the PNW.










_Modified by scirocco*joe at 11:34 PM 3-29-2009_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*

Oh, and Izzy, thanks for your well wishes for my feeling better. Tyler said that you wanted to be able to come down for the GTG, but I do understand that it was quite a trip. Thanks for thinking of us. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
A summer/dragracing track?


Ding ding ding ding!!! We have a winner. 150 hp/400ish lbs....you do the math. Easily the fastest thing we have around here, that's for sure. He's talked about it for years; nice to have it materialize. 
Lining up a fury of Scirocco related errands to fit around my work day. Holy smokes these cars need a Mom AND a secretary.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Saturday, my car stalled and died as I was accelerating on the 16th street onramp to the Vine Street Expressway (I-676) westbound. It just started having an intermittent RPM signal.
I pulled over, the problem was a loose wire on the terminal strip of the relay board. Back in business.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Posting from my iPod touch..















Anyhow. Without further ado,
I present the _*LoWagen!*_










NICE score Greg. I've been trying to talk my In-Laws into selling their POS Jeep Liberty and getting one of these. It would tow more, haul more, go faster, get better MPG and be a hell of a lot more comfortable. If it's an AWD Passat version it would almost be as capable!
Brendan


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Cool, what year is it? I like Passats.

It's a 2000.

_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_passat wagon. hotness

Indeed. I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif clean wagons. My brother thinks it looks like a Mom-mobile, but he has a saturn s200. What does he know?

_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Nice pickup, Greg.

Again, thanks.









_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Congrats on the Passat Greg!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Nice Passat Greg. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Cheers









_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
NICE score Greg. I've been trying to talk my In-Laws into selling their POS Jeep Liberty and getting one of these. It would tow more, haul more, go faster, get better MPG and be a hell of a lot more comfortable. If it's an AWD Passat version it would almost be as capable!
Brendan

Thanks all. So far I love it, although we're still in the honeymoon phase of our relationship







The power is nice, the quite and the space are nice - very different from my Jetta. It has 50% more sylinders, a liter more of displacement, and twice the power of my Jetta but so far it gets practically the same mileage; 23-25ish around twon but as soon as I hit the highway it starts creeping up to 30.
I plan to just drive and maintain this car, so it won't be in competition with the two sciroccos for garage time --> better priorities, eh?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

And lastly I hope y'all never see it, that I'll bring a Scirocco to every Scirocco gtg I go to


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Guess we'll just have to come visit you then 'eh?
Nice wagon Greg, I do miss my old Passats.
_edit:_ Accidental own! Drove this to work today.


















_Modified by vwdaun at 10:11 AM 3-30-2009_


----------



## davidpg (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Posting from my iPod touch..















Anyhow. Without further ado,
I present the _*LoWagen!*_
_Scirocco Mafia? Gotcha. Here's yer Wagen Mafia!_









Nice wagon! Maybe wagons and Sciroccos go naturally together?








I need one of those stickers now!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

finally feeling a little bit better, didn't wake up with a sore throat this morning, best sign of getting better so far.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*

Hey Joe, I wish I could have been there...just wait until I get better, I'll be all over the place, maybe even Mike Bee's fall foliage tour!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (davidpg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davidpg* »_
I need one of those stickers now!


I was told the sticker came off some subaru forum - if you look closely, it's really a subaru legacy, not a passat. But close enuf


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_finally feeling a little bit better, didn't wake up with a sore throat this morning, best sign of getting better so far.

Glad you're feeling better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_ Accidental own! Drove this to work today.



















Your grass looks like THAT??? Holy crap man I woke up to snow and ice this morning. March sucks, probably not as much as April is going to though.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Allow me to add another vote of, "Nice wagon, Greg!" I also love me some wagers. Utility, shape, design, all good on wagons. 
Wouldn't mind picking up one of these, even though they never officially imported them to the US:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

oh my


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (davidpg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davidpg* »_
Nice wagon! Maybe wagons and Sciroccos go naturally together?


Hey now, don't go and give Nataku any ideas. I do not tolerate wagons. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
Hey now, don't go and give Nataku any ideas. I do not tolerate wagons. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Wagons are awesome. Shame on you. Think of it as a really loooooooooooong hatchback.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Wagons are awesome. Shame on you. Think of it as a really loooooooooooong hatchback.

+1. It's got the versatility of an SUV/mini-van at the height of a normal car. Best of both worlds. I don't understand her hatred.....


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Konomi)*

I have a vangon and a scirocco.....

_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
Hey now, don't go and give Nataku any ideas. I do not tolerate wagons. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## davidpg (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
Hey now, don't go and give Nataku any ideas. I do not tolerate wagons. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

They even look good together (on winter tires unfortunately):


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_I have a vangon and a scirocco.....


I also like vanagons. I will own one before it's all over.
Kinda like this one:








http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...A1318


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
Hey now, don't go and give Nataku any ideas. I do not tolerate wagons. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

wow. harsh.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
wow. harsh.

Meh, that won't stop me from getting a wagon. I'm looking into a '01 V70 T5 right now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (davidpg)*

Wagons are cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

big ups to frd for making this decal (stolen from one of timbo's ffc posters)
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Meh, that won't stop me from getting a wagon. I'm looking into a '01 V70 T5 right now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

me too R AWD


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Scirocko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocko* »_big ups to frd for making this decal (stolen from one of timbo's ffc posters)


thanks man, looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

blah, not doing anything at work, want to GTFO


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

soon as our project manager is gone, then I can leave. no one else here to know I am gone...


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*








I just don't like the way that station wagons look! Sorry everyone. I know you guys aren't personally attacking me or anything, I'm just under a lot of stress right now. I'm having about 2 anxiety attacks a day.


_Modified by Konomi at 7:06 PM 3-30-2009_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

Well I'm back from Limerick, massive OT, went to a GTG in Boyertown yesterday, hung out all afternoon and generally had a good time.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_







I just don't like the way that station wagons look! Sorry everyone. I know you guys aren't personally attacking me or anything, I'm just under a lot of stress right now. I'm having about 2 anxiety attacks a day.

Don't be stressin.
You're just wrong about wagons, that's all.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Don't be stressin.
You're just wrong about wagons, that's all.









I'm not a wagon fan either, but I'd rather have a wagon than a van or a SUV. There are exceptions though, and most of those have four rings on the grille.







Audi makes some VERY sexy wagons. 
Anyway, it was an incredible day for me, and I got a TON of stuff done. Packing it in early...but lots of good things for Roccos got accomplished so I'll have sweet dreams.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I'm not a wagon fan either, but I'd rather have a wagon than a van or a SUV. There are exceptions though, and most of those have four rings on the grille.







Audi makes some VERY sexy wagons. 

Ooooooooooooh, you are so right, Cathy. 
















Mmmmmmm, dead sexay.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Mmmmmmm, dead sexay.


















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QRy-PEgbls


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Mmmmmmm, dead sexay.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

And even moreso, the Voosh!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_And even moreso, the Voosh!!









ohai!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Wouldn't mind picking up one of these, even though they never officially imported them to the US:









Mmmmm. e30 Wagon. Last I knew there were 5-6 of them in North America. And a Scirocco owner friend used to own one of them, which he imported from Germany. I even got to drive it a few times. I would love to have bought it when he sold it but it was waaaay outta my price range. I know where it is though... wonder if I could convince them to bring it to Cincy?








Wagons are cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Ooooooooooooh, you are so right, Cathy. 
Mmmmmmm, dead sexay.









It is. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Those wheels would look so sweat on a MK1.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_Your grass looks like THAT??? Holy crap man I woke up to snow and ice this morning. March sucks, probably not as much as April is going to though.

No, that was taken last April in *northern* Ohio. My grass isn't that green yet, but I probably will be digging out the mower in another week.... one of my neighbors already has. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

We have green grass here in IA, but they are talking snow showers and such for tomorrow. Thank god it was sunny and 50ish today even though it was windy. I was able to finish working on a BEAT domestic comfortably.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Still have brown grass here http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I'm itching to get the fertilizer out and start mowing again.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Dammit! Got outbid on a Yakpak by $1!! Gaaaah......


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Still have brown grass here http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I'm itching to get the fertilizer out and start mowing again. 

Green spraypaint is easier.
Somewhat relevant image:


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Wagons are cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Amen.







Since we're sharing, here's a few Fox wagons at Point Reyes...








Not sure who owns this one...


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

I didn't realize so many Scirocco owners loved wagons it must be in our blood. I just got a '99 a4 avant. Not low Yettt but I've only owned it a couple weeks


----------



## Studubbin (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*

I know this isn't relevant to the current wagon content or scirocco content, but I was at this show last year and I couldn't believe that I found this link!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01cew2EupTg&NR=1
P.S. Bigtavo was there too


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (Studubbin)*

Count me in on the wagon humping.


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_









Wow, I have always loved the Fox wagon and that one reminds me exactly why. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Still have brown grass here http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I'm itching to get the fertilizer out and start mowing again. 

The grass is always green here


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Green spraypaint is easier.
Somewhat relevant image:









We have those in Ontario too, I was gonna post this on Earth Day, but here it is. It's not easy being green.....(it was at the junkyard with a sign about recycling your old cars/being green...this from the yard that has an oil soaked lake going on whenever it rains
















So speaking of reclaimed salvage and green...I always wondered why this door sounded so much more tinny thatn any other VW door I;d ever slammed shut. Now I know...this door was not original to the car, but can anyone tell me WHAT that cutout/set of screw holes would possible be for? Can't be a speaker cutout because the door latch rod would be in the way. There's a cut under the antique duct tape too.







Any ideas?










_Modified by punchbug at 4:45 AM 3-31-2009_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Good Morning everyone!!
I'm off to work again. Buying me some Castrol Syntec oil and a K&N oil filter, picking up my NGK BP6ET spark plugs I ordered, and getting a new pair of wipers.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (TheTimob)*

Well, and hoping not to jinx it, BUT....yesterday, I took two of these rims over for refurbishing. They had such visible flat spots that another refinisher rejected them for refinishing. But this place is supposed to be the bomb, here's hoping...the said they could do it. Ravinder assured me of that....

















I know there are some who do not care for them on the car (ahem, Daun







) but I do not care. *I* happen to really like them. And just try to find Borbet A's in a 14 " size, I dare you. Much less in Anthracite. I think it was a 1991 only special edition of the A's, but I may be wrong. HOW do I get attached to all these oddball rims anyway? Anyway, I still have to get centre caps for the pother two, and get them redone as well. The other two are not bent at least.
At any rate, fingers crossed....now to arrange to get some boots for around them. I guess I own tires now, and yeah, I still love Mikey Bee for that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (ydrogs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ydrogs* »_
Wow, I have always loved the Fox wagon and that one reminds me exactly why. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

X2. I was trying to find a Fox Wagon for Laura but we went with the Golf instead. 2-door wagons FTW!
Brendan


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Caht, are you getting the type a's refinished or the rims on Klaus in the picture?


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
It is. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Those wheels would look so sweat on a MK1.


















There was a perfect set at the Hawkins point rd. crazy rays last week on a nice bmw 320i ... don't know if there still there. First row at the end.

BTW there is a nice MK1 on ebay for cheep right now..... one day left.


_Modified by SP Scirocco at 9:03 AM 3-31-2009_


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Good morning everyone. Horrible weather here today...slush is falling from the sky. And I have a physiology test. Ugh. Hope everyone elses day is better than mine!


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (SP Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SP Scirocco* »_BTW there is a nice MK1 on ebay for cheep right now..... one day left.
Dunno how 'nice' that one is. Bad respray job, with visible rust peeking thru the respray on the rockers and bottom pinch seams.







Not to mention it hasn't been started in a good long while, so mechanically speaking it's gonna be extremely suspect, too. Worth taking a risk on if it can be had cheapcheap, but enh.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_Caht, are you getting the type a's refinished or the rims on Klaus in the picture?
Question seconded. Those rims kinda look like the Ronal-made Renault GTA alloy wheels with a painted center. Got any better pictures of 'em? I've always loved those GTA wheels...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

blah, was feeling decent yesterday, but not so good today


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Amen.







Since we're sharing, here's a few Fox wagons at Point Reyes...










Renault GTA wheels on the fox ^^

_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Question seconded. Those rims kinda look like the Ronal-made Renault GTA alloy wheels with a painted center. Got any better pictures of 'em? I've always loved those GTA wheels...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Also, I was far to productive yesterday evening, fixed all kinds of electrical issues on the Audi


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I should've checked the weather more closely for today. What a beautiful day to drive the Unicorn. I'm seeing an evening cruise in my plans tonight.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Good morning everyone. Horrible weather here today...slush is falling from the sky. And I have a physiology test. Ugh. Hope everyone elses day is better than mine!

But it sounds like your day went well so far.....


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
But it sounds like your day went well so far.....










It's going very well now. Thank you for noting honey.







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Still have brown grass here http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I'm itching to get the fertilizer out and start mowing again. 

Same here. Not even close to turning green. There is still snow here and there. I was going to drive the truck up to our house site last week, thinking the snow wasn't very deep, and I was wrong. 1/4 of the way in it sunk. And there it still sits waiting for the snow in the woods to melt.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Well, and hoping not to jinx it, BUT....yesterday, I took two of these rims over for refurbishing. *Oh snippity snip snip* 















Through the miracles of modern dialup, I (not all that) hastily grabbed the WRONG PHOTO
















THESE are the rims:








I was told today by on of the kids at school that they were SOOOOO ugly. Fine, whatever. *I* like them. Now let's hope it's the right ones in THIS picture.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Renault GTA wheels on the fox ^^
Yep! That's snowfox's minty white wagon, sporting the GTA wheels. His wagon is the reason I've been jonesin' for a set of 'em.








I guess what I'm saying is, I wanna see a better pic of Klaus' shoes! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (kerensky)*

I dig Borbet A wheels in general, though I'm slightly partial to the flat caps. 
All in all, way too good.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_














Through the miracles of modern dialup, I (not all that) hastily grabbed the WRONG PHOTO















Ah, that explains it. The new pic is indeed the Borbets. Not my personal favorite wheel, but they look good on your car.
Now, I can haz moar picz of dem udder wheelz, plzkthxbai.








Or, ya know, a note saying "Look in the user gallery/Official 'rocco Wheelwhore thread/Depository of Cincy Pics and leave us alone, you git!" would serve just as well.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Question seconded. Those rims kinda look like the Ronal-made Renault GTA alloy wheels with a painted center. Got any better pictures of 'em? I've always loved those GTA wheels...

The ones in THAT picture are the typical Scirocco "Claws" (which I also quite like on the car, FWIW), with painted inserts. Those are in decent shape, but I'd LOVE to find some good/cheap white letter 13s to wrap them in. The tires in that picture are beyond unsafe. Yeah, it's the Borbet As that are getting the loving. They'll be getting the Dunlop's also, so the car will sit a bit lower (55 vs 60 series)


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_I dig Borbet A wheels in general, though I'm slightly partial to the flat caps. 
All in all, way too good.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

quoted for truth on all accounts. I would love some type a's for my scirocco


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_The ones in THAT picture are the typical Scirocco "Claws" (which I also quite like on the car, FWIW), with painted inserts. Those are in decent shape, but I'd LOVE to find some good/cheap white letter 13s to wrap them in. The tires in that picture are beyond unsafe. Yeah, it's the Borbet As that are getting the loving. They'll be getting the Dunlop's also, so the car will sit a bit lower (55 vs 60 series)
Ah, OK, I see it now. They look very different with the painted centers (and I'm sure being at a sharp angle to the photo helped!) Does BFG still make that tire? I have a set on my old 914 - they were great tires back then...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Yep! That's snowfox's minty white wagon, sporting the GTA wheels. His wagon is the reason I've been jonesin' for a set of 'em.










I also scored a set a month ago. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








edit.
Going to see these guys two days before Cincy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 7:36 PM 3-31-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (kerensky)*

Wheels, well, here's another of the A's:








What BBSs are these? This is the headache on the 'vert's rims. 








Here is her toplessness on the headache's DRW's two centre caps are not on http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ):








(the headache's had better rubber)
And the Bug's ADR Demonyas, which proved to be NLA, so this one got refinished after this accident:









I'll go digging for a pic of the painted claws if you like; doesn't look like I have one uploaded.
See, you can be a wheel whore and nobody notices if you have enough cars to spread them out over.







Just got a partial set of Slegato Snowflakes spun yesterday (to check trueness) (Thanks for the wheels Will!!); they will go on the Cabby after some cleanup. Seems Crash Bandicoot (AKA Waterfall) bent a few of the original white snowflakes.










_Modified by punchbug at 3:45 PM 3-31-2009_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_What BBSs are these? This is the headache on the 'vert's rims. 










Hottest MK2 around. ^^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CALAWAYMK2 (Apr 10, 2002)

It is beautiful. What color is that?


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Picked up a new daily tonight. '01 Volvo S60 T5. It was a steal at $4k. 117k and all maintenance done. Stack of maint. records provided. 
The original owner was an extremely nice guy and gave Amber a cool new-in-package In N' Out Burger license plate frame too.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

That was Brian by the way. I don't talk about myself in the third person


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

Hello, drove the Scirocco to work today, it was a blast.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_That was Brian by the way. I don't talk about myself in the third person









Which is probably a good thing??? And I knew it was Brian since he was looking for the new daily. (Damned nice daily! Congrats on that eh?) Me on the other hand? I love rocking my good old round black daily. She's 10 and she still makes me smile.










_Modified by punchbug at 7:09 PM 3-31-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (CALAWAYMK2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CALAWAYMK2* »_It is beautiful. What color is that?

She's Arctic Blue Metallic, and she's my "first". Daun's "first" was also that colour oddly enough, but his is an 8V. For whatever reason, we got that as the silver 16V colour in 1987, maybe ONLY in 1987. Mine's actually a resprayed silver with blue pearl overtop, so it's not quite as turquoise as the original colour, but it's near enough that the door sills and engine bay stayed in the original paint. She had a nice 80's peeling clearcoat when I got her. And thanks Marc, but she's only hot because she has no hood vents!







I pinch myself every so often when I look at the kids. Still can't believe the purple one isn't "just visiting", to be honest.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I love rocking my good old round black daily. She's 10 and she still makes me smile.










I always wanted a Beetle for my first car. I never got one though







My mom had a beetle for her first car back in the 60s, and she has owned approximately 5 or 6 in her lifetime. *sigh* Like mother, like daughter, huh?







I love my mom.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
I always wanted a Beetle for my first car. I never got one though







My mom had a beetle for her first car back in the 60s, and she has owned approximately 5 or 6 in her lifetime. *sigh* Like mother, like daughter, huh?







I love my mom.

A TT is not that far away, both on the same chassis, both have nice curves. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
A TT is not that far away, both on the same chassis, both have nice curves. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The cars, too.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_That was Brian by the way. I don't talk about myself in the third person









To you and Brian, congrats on the new car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
The cars, too.









Well, it goes without saying that Konomi and I are both hot chicks!








But our dailies are curvy hotness also. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
A TT is not that far away, both on the same chassis, both have nice curves. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

as someone who occasionally has to drive a yellow beetle, I like the TT's looks better


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

The Fast and the Furious is on right now. Of course, I can't help but watch it.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

monicccaaaaaaaa


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

They're using Mashimotoo ZX tires, so we know they're in the street racing game.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

my hand faught with a bench grinder today. the grinder won.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_The Fast and the Furious is on right now. Of course, I can't help but watch it.

totally going to see the new one either thurs when it comes out or sometime over the wknd, is the plan.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

now me and the mad scientist gotta tear down the block and replace the piston rings you fried

crowd: _oooohhhhhhh (in condescending, you got served tone)_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_my hand faught with a bench grinder today. the grinder won. 

Oh No!







Are you ok Greg???


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

yeah. My middle finger (left hand) somehow got sucked into the grinder when things from the top shelf fell. No hospital visit.. it *sounds* much worse than it is. I hope. all wrapped up in gauze, ready to flip people off.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_yeah. My middle finger (left hand) somehow got sucked into the grinder when things from the top shelf fell. No hospital visit.. it *sounds* much worse than it is. I hope. all wrapped up in gauze, ready to flip people off.

jeeze man. be careful


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_yeah. My middle finger (left hand) somehow got sucked into the grinder when things from the top shelf fell. No hospital visit.. it *sounds* much worse than it is. I hope. all wrapped up in gauze, ready to flip people off.

You should still get it checked out. I hope you didn't damage a muscle or tendon.
Hope it heals fast!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
jeeze man. be careful

You're telling me! My boss (store owner) was crazy nervous that it needed attention. Not that she'd deny it to me, but that our cramped workspace might not be super OSHA friendly.
Thanks Isabelle. We'll see how it looks in the morning. In the meantime it' realyl effing with my typing.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_I also scored a set a month ago. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Lovely. Yet another reason to be insanely jealous.









_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Going to see these guys two days before Cincy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Oh, OK. I feel better now.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_They're using Mashimotoo ZX tires, so we know they're in the street racing game.

Anything with a Z AND an X HAS to be fast. Only adding an R and yellow stickers could possibly make it faster!!


_Modified by punchbug at 4:02 AM 4-1-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_yeah. My middle finger (left hand) somehow got sucked into the grinder when things from the top shelf fell. No hospital visit.. it *sounds* much worse than it is. I hope. all wrapped up in gauze, ready to flip people off.

Well, if you have to have an injured finger, THAT is the one to injure. Now, for the rest of your life, you can ask people "You wanna see my boo boo finger?" and then you can flip people off with wild abandon! Hope it's not too much of a pain in the a** as it heals. Was the car happy with the blood letting at least? It's usually what they're looking for.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Well, it goes without saying that Konomi and I are both hot chicks!








But our dailies are curvy hotness also. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Sigged!! I've been looking for a new signature quote for a while


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
Sigged!! I've been looking for a new signature quote for a while


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

Morning. Have I missed anything since page 118?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

Interior before shot:








as a tease....no cow to see there, move along now...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

Tell Brian to STOP BUYING CARS!!!!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Tell Brian to STOP BUYING CARS!!!!










I think he'll be sticking with this one for a while, IMHO. It's very nice! I guess the only thing that needs to be done is a new catalytic converter, but other than that, the car is spectacular







OOH OOH! And the guy even gave me an In-N-Out license plate frame! COOLEST PERSON EVAR. Aside from you BFF


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Interior before shot:








as a tease....no cow to see there, move along now...









You are going to make me come up there to see it in PERSON aren't you? C'mon Cathy, we all want to know what Klaus' new innards look like!!
_edit:_ Accidental ownage pic. See, here's Dieter's innards!










_Modified by vwdaun at 8:31 AM 4-1-2009_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_my hand faught with a bench grinder today. the grinder won. 

Oh noes! Want me to kiss it to make it feel better?


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Gmail Autopilot


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (smithma7)*

CADIE FTW!
http://www.google.com/intl/en_us/landing/cadie/
I <3 pandas
Brendan


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

Well Ma nature played the best April Fools prank ever, it's snowing.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_CADIE FTW!
http://www.google.com/intl/en_us/landing/cadie/
I <3 pandas
Brendan

had me going for a second.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

holy crow I am hungry


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (vwdaun)*

I have a few projects planned for the next few weeks:
1. Change oil
2. fix reverse light switch
3. clean up some wiring issues and try to fix cold-start again
4. New spark plugs
5. Cap and rotor
6. New Catalytic converter (try to un-crush swaybar mounts)
7. Re-route trunk popper wire to a proper place, and install new trunk seal.
8. Vacuum, wash wax the car again
9. New water outlet of aluminum
10. Remove awful pinstripes
Stuff I want to get done before Cincy, but probably won't:
1. Strip, undercoat, and paint front spoiler
2. Pull dents and strip, undercoat, and paint rear spoiler
3. Fix rust spots on rocker panels
4. Shave the trunk lock and holes
5. Apply more Undercoating to the wheelwells
6. Replace the horribly cheap brakes I have with better ones
7. Fix those trim pieces that hold the carpet down at the doors above the rockers
8. sand, prime, undercoat interior trunk areas that have been badly worn


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Tell Brian to STOP BUYING CARS!!!!









Haha, how did I know you were going to say that?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

I just bought an almost perfect dash


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

wow, that is a beautiful dash


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Sweet, nice moves, Roger. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*

Score Roger! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_yeah. My middle finger (left hand) somehow got sucked into the grinder when things from the top shelf fell. No hospital visit.. it *sounds* much worse than it is. I hope. all wrapped up in gauze, ready to flip people off.

That sucks, Greg. Hope it heals soon.
What were you grinding at a shoe store?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

you bought me a dash?!?1 how thought ful.
i'll be by to pick it up soon.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_ Gmail Autopilot 

I love the samples.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_I just bought an almost perfect dash

Nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Great Dash Roger!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_my hand faught with a bench grinder today. the grinder won. 

Um, don't do that. Fights with grinders, saws, drills and most other power tools don't turn out well.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

A question for you Philly area people:Mandy and I will be in Philly in early May for a 4 hour layover. Is that much time to leave the airport and go somewhere, even just for dinner? Or are we better off staying in the airport?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_I just bought an almost perfect dash

















I think that should travel to a northern climate where it can live in garaged comfort when its not under the cool Canadian sunshine. Pretty sure I could even find a car to put it in!! (Seriously, nice score there!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Um, don't do that. Fights with grinders, saws, drills and most other power tools don't turn out well.









Click for carnage
This is after 24 hours. 
Not all that gross, and not nearly as bad as it could have been or as bad as it sounds...
but a PITA


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_A question for you Philly area people:Mandy and I will be in Philly in early May for a 4 hour layover. Is that much time to leave the airport and go somewhere, even just for dinner? Or are we better off staying in the airport?

I apologize to everyone from Philly for this, but Philly's airport is the worst, most boring airport I've been to in a first-world country. If you can get out, *do it.*


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Please save IE6!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_ Please save IE6! 

To that I say


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
To that I say  

What ever happened to Netscape? That was the first internet broswer I ever used and used it for the longest time. I then migrated to IE, then to Firefox


----------



## Studubbin (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
To that I say  

x2 to that!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Netscape is dead, it was bought by AOL/TimeWarner, for AOL to use as it's builtin browser then AOL made all nice, nice with MS so they cut Netscape loose to sink or swim, it spent several years as a standalone portal then finally died, it went out with barely a whimper, but the Mozzila core is still used in Firefox.



_Modified by tmechanic at 10:41 PM 4-1-2009_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Studubbin)*

I saw some interesting things today. A shop I delivered parts to was working on a 1974 Triumph TR6. A late 60's-early 70's Beetle was parked in front of my store. It was kinda beat, and appeared to be rattle-can black. It had Alaska license plates. That's a hell of a drive. And just now on my way home I saw a late 70's Dodge Challenger, which was a rebadged Mitsubishi Colt Sapporo. You don't see those.....well, ever around here. Has the carbureted version of the G54B engine that my Conquest had, a.k.a. the worst engine design I've ever seen.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Netscape is dead, it was bought by AOL/TimeWarner, for AOL to use as it's built browser then AOL made all nice, nice with MS so they cut Netscape loose to sink or swin, it spent several years as a standalone portal then finally died, it went out with barely a wimper, but the Mozzila core is still used in Firefox.


I remember that we used Netscape on all our computers in middle school.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_ Please save IE6! 









Lynx ^^


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_And just now on my way home I saw a late 70's Dodge Challenger, which was a rebadged Mitsubishi Colt Sapporo. You don't see those.....well, ever around here. Has the carbureted version of the G54B engine that my Conquest had, a.k.a. the worst engine design I've ever seen.

I've never seen one period. Had to google it to see what it looked like. Very cool!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Click for carnage
This is after 24 hours. 
Not all that gross, and not nearly as bad as it could have been or as bad as it sounds...
but a PITA

I hope it heals fast Greg, doesn't look bad, it could've been way worse!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

someone please make me go to sleep so I stop buying stuff on ebay


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_someone please make me go to sleep so I stop buying stuff on ebay

Whatda' buy?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I remember that we used Netscape on all our computers in middle school.

I used to use it too, back when I was on slow dialup. WAIT!! I'm STILL on slow dialup!








And I DLd Firefox, and it's every bit as flaky as IE. Both act strangely if I leave the machine on for long.
TODAY!!! is literacy test day, so I will have few to no students. HOPE I can get something useful done.








And nicely owned BigTavo! (love your sig. too!)


_Modified by punchbug at 4:47 AM 4-2-2009_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I used to use it too, back when I was on slow dialup. WAIT!! I'm STILL on slow dialup!








And I DLd Firefox, and it's every bit as flaky as IE. Both act strangely if I leave the machine on for long.
TODAY!!! is literacy test day, so I will have few to no students. HOPE I can get something useful done.








And nicely owned BigTavo! (love your sig. too!)

_Modified by punchbug at 4:47 AM 4-2-2009_

Thank you very much. Got the sig idea from a Micheal J Fox interview. He should know about stuff like that. Literacy test huh? Hopefully them kids learned they're schoolin good.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*

SaveIE6 is a great april fools joke. I especially like the comment: Get the W3C standard changed to fit IE6
HAHAHAHA!
I've been scratch-building a new site for a client, 90% of my issues are dealing with IE not playing correctly.
Microsoft claims IE8 will be more standards-compliant. Just depends on if it's the W3C's standards or Microsoft's.








Brendan


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

My camera broke.
But I fixeded it!








Story: In January 2008, I bought a new Samsung S1050 camera off of Woot, and used it through all of 2008. Just before H2oI, the screen cracked.
So I bought an AS-IS Samsung S1050 off of eBay for $13 to take the screen from. When I got it, the lens wouldn't come out. When I got it - I turned it on while simultaneously pulling the lens out with a screwdriver. It powered on, and worked just fine after that!!







YAY!
So I put the old camera away.
The new camera worked fine forever, until last week when it developed a whacky problem with the focusing motor. It started skipping teeth or something resulting in a LOT of blurry pictures.
So I took both cameras apart, and swapped the $13 camera's LCD and rear bezel to the old camera. Now I have a working camera again! muahahaah!
Easy swap too!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

The Timob, he has the parts, he can make them better


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
I apologize to everyone from Philly for this, but Philly's airport is the worst, most boring airport I've been to in a first-world country. If you can get out, *do it.* 

This is true, but in my defense it was being worked on by the corrupt brother of our corrupt former mayor. That has been resolved and they are trying to fix it now.
That being said, it is an excellent excuse to visit with the friendly folk in Philly rather than hang at the airport. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_








Lynx ^^

Yay! I used Lynx on a terminal that I used as a browser and email reader back at the University of Rochester in 1994. Cool!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Whatda' buy?









some turn signal bulb holders and some short shift components


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
This is true, but in my defense it was being worked on by the corrupt brother of our corrupt former mayor. That has been resolved and they are trying to fix it now.
That being said, it is an excellent excuse to visit with the friendly folk in Philly rather than hang at the airport. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Haven't we been here before? Feels like Deja vu all over again.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hrm, firefox is not wanting to remember that I was logged in to several websites...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_ And just now on my way home I saw a late 70's Dodge Challenger, which was a rebadged Mitsubishi Colt Sapporo. You don't see those.....well, ever around here. Has the carbureted version of the G54B engine that my Conquest had, a.k.a. the worst engine design I've ever seen.

I had a gf who owned a Sapporo, I kept the little pukotron going for at least 3 years longer than it should have lived, she finally junked it because the drivers seat fell through the floor, but the engine was still running and spewing oil.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Yay! I used Lynx on a terminal that I used as a browser and email reader back at the University of Rochester in 1994. Cool!

Wow. In 1994 I was 8 years old and my only computer exposure was the ancient (even then) Apples we had in elementary school, they had the huge floppy discs. It was soon after that that we bought out very first computer, a Packard Bell with a 486 processor and 8mb of RAM. It had Windows 3.1, with the free upgrade to Windows 95 when it came out a few months later. My Dad beat the computer at chess (difficulty: easy), and the hard drive crashed. The King disappeared from the screen, and it stayed frozen like that.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
I had a gf who owned a Sapporo, I kept the little pukotron going for at least 3 years longer than it should have lived, she finally junked it because the drivers seat fell through the floor, but the engine was still running and spewing oil.

I don't think those are designed to have enough oil pressure to spew oil (7psi at like 3k rpm IIRC). More like spill oil. They were all 7:1 compression, no matter if they were the turbo version or not.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

My hubcentric rings came today, so wheels are going on tomorrow.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I think they should go on tonight...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_I think they should go on tonight...

Getting dark, car is 45 min. drive away, so tomorrow will have to do. I'm keeping it all under wraps until Cincy though, so don't expect pictures.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well dangit Bobby!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Wow. In 1994 I was 8 years old and my only computer exposure was the ancient (even then) Apples we had in elementary school, they had the huge floppy discs. It was soon after that that we bought out very first computer, a Packard Bell with a 486 processor and 8mb of RAM. It had Windows 3.1, with the free upgrade to Windows 95 when it came out a few months later. My Dad beat the computer at chess (difficulty: easy), and the hard drive crashed. The King disappeared from the screen, and it stayed frozen like that.

Funny, this is basically the same for me, except the computers in my school were the IBMs with the monochrome monitors. They did have Oregon Trail, though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We got our first computer, the Packard Hell 486 (or maybe it was the 386...can't recall) in mid '95 and it lasted for several years before we got into building them ourselves. 


_Modified by Nataku at 4:31 PM 4-2-2009_


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

my HS had HP Main Frame terminals that we had to use acoustic coupler modems to dial into the Main Frame at another school. Also had a classroom full of TRS-80's


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_My hubcentric rings came today, so wheels are going on tomorrow.









Hubcentric rings are a sore point with me right now. I'm missing three (for the bug). 
But...tonight it finally happened. The boy and I ended up at Brantford Airport together (he works in Stoney Creek). I was doing my walkaround just as he took off. Did he get me a ride in the chopper? That would be no. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Did he remember that Brantford has a hot young female flight instructor? That would be no.







So we'll call it even this time.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Hubcentric rings are a sore point with me right now. I'm missing three (for the bug). 
But...tonight it finally happened. The boy and I ended up at Brantford Airport together (he works in Stoney Creek). I was doing my walkaround just as he took off. Did he get me a ride in the chopper? That would be no. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Did he remember that Brantford has a hot young female flight instructor? That would be no.







So we'll call it even this time.









What's the outside diameter of the ones you need? I now have 3 extra. They're 72.62mm o.d. I was missing 1, but I bought a set of 4.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
What's the outside diameter of the ones you need? I now have 3 extra. They're 72.62mm o.d. I was missing 1, but I bought a set of 4.

We need to talk. DO NOT send them by UPS.....Yeah, I'll buy them, after a fast double check to verify the size I need. No rush, they will just be replacing what the Golf needs for the winter rims, which need to come off anyway. What are the odds eh?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_DO NOT send them by UPS.....









I'm well aware of your hostility toward Brown.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I don't think those are designed to have enough oil pressure to spew oil (7psi at like 3k rpm IIRC). More like spill oil. They were all 7:1 compression, no matter if they were the turbo version or not.

Running 20W-50, it had 40 psi when cold, 15 psi when warm, and 5 psi when hot.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_We need to talk. DO NOT send them by UPS..... 

UPS http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
USPS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_








I'm well aware of your hostility toward Brown.

Cath, I know you won't see this because of your dialup connection..
But Chris.. your remark reminds me of Redmans Potty Fresh. He'll get the brown out!
http://www.truveo.com/Chappell...55804


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Cath, I know you won't see this because of your dialup connection..
But Chris.. your remark reminds me of Redmans Potty Fresh. He'll get the brown out!
http://www.truveo.com/Chappell...55804








I remember that. I also remember the other part of that skit about the "Roca Pads"


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
This is true, but in my defense it was being worked on by the corrupt brother of our corrupt former mayor. That has been resolved and they are trying to fix it now.
That being said, it is an excellent excuse to visit with the friendly folk in Philly rather than hang at the airport. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

But is 4 fours enough to visit the friendly Philly folks and get back to the airport, etc?


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Someone on here was talking about the Ace of Cakes episode with the Sub Machine Gun Rubber duckie cake...found it on the website. Thought you guys would like a picture of it!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
But is 4 fours enough to visit the friendly Philly folks and get back to the airport, etc?

I'm sure you could make it to Tony Luke's and back in 4 hours. It's probably a 10-15 minute drive from the airport area. Goooood cheesesteaks.


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (vwdaun)*

crap
cincy = the weekend before finals for me


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (Rannoch)*

Sciroccos > school.

/story


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Sciroccos > school.

/story

word, son.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (DrFraserCrane)*

Found this in a yard today








Rust free 82 with a RED INTERIOR! sadly it didnt have red seats or dash. but the door cards were spray painted black and the red showed through. What a shame.








I scored:
16V seats (on top of car)
Mono wiper setup
Tinted 16V tails (crack free!)
Leather shift boot
all for....
$50!
Still had all panels in tact, rust free, and an early Mk2 with some goodies. Crack free dash!!!
I'm thinking I should go back for more.
And the worst part is....someone had nabbed the MINT AND COMPLETE BBS BODY KIT that was on the car when it got there already. FML.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *upoo2* »_Found this in a yard today








Rust free 82 with a RED INTERIOR! sadly it didnt have red seats or dash. but the door cards were spray painted black and the red showed through. What a shame.








I scored:
16V seats (on top of car)
Mono wiper setup
Tinted 16V tails (crack free!)
Leather shift boot
all for....
$50!
Still had all panels in tact, rust free, and an early Mk2 with some goodies. Crack free dash!!!
I'm thinking I should go back for more.
And the worst part is....someone had nabbed the MINT AND COMPLETE BBS BODY KIT that was on the car when it got there already. FML.


If those door handles are what I think they are (chrome mk1 handles), ya shoulda snatched those too. Do grab the crack-free dash. 
It must have been a nice looking car before they junked it - it even has historic tags









Oh, and OWN!!!










_Modified by Nataku at 10:05 PM 4-2-2009_


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Just faded Mk2 handles with the strip painted black.
I wouldn't mind grabbing the dash, not sure what I'd do with it. 
Also had the early Mk2 hood with single sprayer nozzle. 100% straight with no dents or anything. Should have nabbed that but not sure if it would fit in the Harlequin with everything else I got too.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (upoo2)*

Someone was looking for one of those early hoods, Spinney maybe?? And snag the dash, even if its just to sell it. Should be preserved. Also..are those hatche struts supporting the hatch? You'll thank me later if you have a MkII...put those on the shelf. trust me. Also, what struts are blue? Anything interesting there? I don;t need them, just asking.
So...finally activated my Nexus card so I can go through the border all secret-agent like







AND!!! Big news..got my tax return. Pretty much a month's pay's worth. It'll just reduce the deficit spending situation, so that's not TOO exciting. But I will get my other two rims refurbished with it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Not sure what dog's breakfast selection of wheels the car will sit on in the meantime, but it'll be U-G-LEEEEE. And in other exciting news, the boy's getting a big huge load of gravel, in prep for the big pour. So I'll spend the weekend doing form work for a different entry sidewalk to my shop. The flagstone was pretty, but not so good for rolling engine hoists and such on. Poured concrete will be better.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Yesterday I installed a new computer, and transferred all old files AND programs for my Grandpa.
Today I have a computer fixing appointment. (one where I'm fixing, not a Dell thang!) This computer has a sticking power button, and it needs to be hooked up to remote into an office computer.
Fixin' Fixin!!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (upoo2)*

go back and grab that dash and that hood. you can move them to someone who needs them down the road

to Cath, I think Tokiko makes blue shocks


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (upoo2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upoo2* »_Found this in a yard today








Rust free 82 with a RED INTERIOR! sadly it didnt have red seats or dash. but the door cards were spray painted black and the red showed through. What a shame.








I scored:
16V seats (on top of car)
Mono wiper setup
Tinted 16V tails (crack free!)
Leather shift boot
all for....
$50!
Still had all panels in tact, rust free, and an early Mk2 with some goodies. Crack free dash!!!
I'm thinking I should go back for more.
And the worst part is....someone had nabbed the MINT AND COMPLETE BBS BODY KIT that was on the car when it got there already. FML.

Nice find! You might want to consider taking the hood. They are generally sought after by the guys with 82s and 83s.







Do you think it would be possible to sand the black paint off of the dash? You could get some serious money for a good red dashboard.
I just returned home from a three day trip to Chicago. It's nice to be home. I'm still working on my photography skillez, so my pics aren't the best.
from the bus
























From the Sears Tower
















From the hotel
















In the museum of Science and Industry: Ford Angela used in Harry Potter movie








Field Museum: SUE and her partners in crime








Lots of detail in the Field museum
















on the go











_Modified by wheeltowheel at 10:30 AM 4-3-2009_


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_And in other exciting news, the boy's getting a big huge load of gravel, in prep for the big pour. So I'll spend the weekend doing form work for a different entry sidewalk to my shop. The flagstone was pretty, but not so good for rolling engine hoists and such on. Poured concrete will be better.








[architect]
I trust you can get decent slope away from the shop? 1/8" per foot minimum. Also don't forget to put an expansion joint between the drive and your shop slab. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
[/architect]


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (kerensky)*

Nothing like a rainy Friday to get you in the mood to start the weekend early. Driving out this afternoon to visit Studubbin at university for the weekend. Thankfully we still can...
July 2008 accident picture.








Weather is supposed to be pretty nice.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

always amazed by that story man.. so glad he's doing well and is alive today!
tell 'the boy' we said hi!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

g'mornin


----------



## Corrado1900T (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

How are the rockers and the cowl on the car? I could really use both in the restoration of my Callaway, maybe even the rest of the body if a deal could be reached. Floors in good shape? I can trade a very clean 84 body for it.


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

Chicago!
Should've letme know and you couldve snapped a photo or two of my car


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (hexagone)*

G'afternoon, all! I'm looking forward to the Spring Show & Go this Sunday. Swapping over to the summer wheels and tires on Saturday. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Spring!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

someone remind me to put my mouse on the charger before I leave the office this evening.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Field Museum: SUE and her partners in crime[/img]
A friend of mine writes 'urban fantasy' novels - in one of them the protagonist animates Sue as a zombie. Very fun scene, that one.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_someone remind me to put my mouse on the charger before I leave the office this evening.

*waits about 10 seconds*
"Hey Tyler. Don't forget to put your mouse on the charger tonight..."
What? You didn't specify *when*...


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

Yo Tyler... put mouse on charger tonight.

That's all I got...


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

Hi, everyone! I've been lurking this thread a bit, checking it every couple of days.
I'll be working on the Callaway tonight and tomorrow, hopefully getting it ready for Show-n-Go on Sunday.
In other news, I just got a call: my Sig Sauer P226 just came in!
Now, if only NJ would finish their famous paper-pushing act and get my permits done...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

almost lunch time, want to get out of this office, too nice of a day to be stuck in here, 'course, it was snowing here about 2 hours ago


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_almost lunch time, want to get out of this office, too nice of a day to be stuck in here, 'course, it was snowing here about 2 hours ago









This snow is crazy







But at least it's gone for now.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_In other news, I just got a call: my Sig Sauer P226 just came in!
Now, if only NJ would finish their famous paper-pushing act and get my permits done...










So what you're saying is: NJ gun laws make you wanna go shoot somebody but deny you the gun to go shoot somebody with.









Apologies to whomever I just mis-quoted (W.C. Fields on beer & Prohibition, I think).


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
In other news, I just got a call: my Sig Sauer P226 just came in!


Ah! Nice, then you can use it to shoot me, as I'm not sure i'll be there for Show & Go this sunday.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

sciroccojim called me like 30 seconds after I posted that and was like: WUT DA F?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
Lots of detail in the Field museum









Nice photos, Robert. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I've been to Chicago once, and I really liked what I saw of it.

Did anyone else notice the incorporation of a swastika-like pattern in the detail of that building? Surely they couldn't get away with doing that nowadays.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_In other news, I just got a call: my Sig Sauer P226 just came in!

Don't shoot me please.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I got sent home from work for looking sick. Musta been all that vomiting I did at 1 and then 5 am.
I am *so* ready for this week to be over.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Sweet, gonna take the wife to The Melting Pot for dinner tonight


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

So, I got up at 10 this morning (very early for my day off) to find that it's pouring rain outside. So I go back to bed, get up at 12:15, and it's sunny.








So, I go outside to put the new wheels on the Scirocco. But I can't find the jack anywhere (I was at my Mom's house, all of my tools are at my Dad's house, but I knew there was a jack here somewhere). Eventually I find it hidden in a big plastic storage box with a drain pan, my stepdad's tool box (which is actually a fishing tackle box), and a chainsaw on top of it. He puts stuff away in very strange places. He'd probably put a bowling ball in a picnic basket for storage. So, with that found, I try to find the lug wrench (again, I know we have one). I eventually find it, but all the sizes of it are too big. So I ran down to Advance real quick to buy one, expecting it to be $10 or so (the ones we sell at work are about that much). Wrong! The cheapest they have is $18.39. So, I go across the street to AutoZone, where they have one marked $9.99, it ended up ringing up at $12.99, but I didn't feel like spending any more time, so I paid and left. Everything else went according to **** (*This sentence censored by punchbug*), and now I have shiny wheels on my car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_I got sent home from work for looking sick.

Did they specify mental or physical sickness?








Feel better, Greg.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_...and now I have shiny wheels on my car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


but we won't get any pics


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
but we won't get any pics









OK, OK, here's a teaser. Many more changes are to come.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Did anyone else notice the incorporation of a swastika-like pattern in the detail of that building? Surely they couldn't get away with doing that nowadays.


Actually, the swastika predates Nazi Germany by centuries... up until Adolf and the boys, there wasn't an inherent negative connotation (although it probably would make yer local branch of Southern Baptists a bit twitchy). See:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swastika

But obviously since then, no one in their right mind wants to be associated with the swastika, and what it has come to be regarded as representing. In fact, the swastika was the original unit insignia for the US 45th Infantry division (originally a National Guard unit in the southwest), adopted for its use by the 'local' Navajo and Hopi tribes.

And then Hitler had to go and f*ck it up for everybody.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_Hi, everyone! I've been lurking this thread a bit, checking it every couple of days.
I'll be working on the Callaway tonight and tomorrow, hopefully getting it ready for Show-n-Go on Sunday.
In other news, I just got a call: my Sig Sauer P226 just came in!
Now, if only NJ would finish their famous paper-pushing act and get my permits done...









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (Eistreiber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eistreiber* »_
Actually, the swastika predates Nazi Germany by centuries... up until Adolf and the boys, there wasn't an inherent negative connotation (although it probably would make yer local branch of Southern Baptists a bit twitchy). See:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swastika

But obviously since then, no one in their right mind wants to be associated with the swastika, and what it has come to be regarded as representing. In fact, the swastika was the original unit insignia for the US 45th Infantry division (originally a National Guard unit in the southwest), adopted for its use by the 'local' Navajo and Hopi tribes.

And then Hitler had to go and f*ck it up for everybody.


Exactly what I was referring to. The damn Nazis ruined it.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Chris, those look absolutely shpadoinkle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

wheels look good chris. silver/black combo is killin it
own


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*








^^ jinxed


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

Diggin' the wheels, Chris. Nothing like some changes for the summer.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*

Thanks for the compliments.
Just wait until you see the finished (for now) product.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Great looking wheels Chris!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
In other news, I just got a call: my Sig Sauer P226 just came in!
Now, if only NJ would finish their famous paper-pushing act and get my permits done...









Very cool! I want to get some accessories for my treasured firearms before Obama does something stupid and they're outlawed.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I'm sure you could make it to Tony Luke's and back in 4 hours. It's probably a 10-15 minute drive from the airport area. Goooood cheesesteaks.









mmmm tony lukes.... oh i am starting to miss american greasy and delicious food...


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_wheels look good chris. silver/black combo is killin it
own









damn i look intimidating hahaha... and i'm wearing pink to match the car. I think my goal for cincy is to always be wearing something pink so I can match the car...what a good girlfriend and princess i am!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_[architect]
I trust you can get decent slope away from the shop? 1/8" per foot minimum. Also don't forget to put an expansion joint between the drive and your shop slab. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
[/architect]


Yeah, not a problem there. The grade now is adequate, but the new slab will be higher than what's there now. He's talking about floor drains and heating as well.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_Sweet, gonna take the *girlfriend* to The Melting Pot for dinner tonight









Fraser.... step up your game... I'm sure I will be hungry when I come back to the states....


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Fraser.... step up your game... I'm sure I will be hungry when I come back to the states....









Im sure that you will remember how to cook when you get back too, because you wont let me forget that you can cook now


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
Im sure that you will remember how to cook when you get back too, because you wont let me forget that you can cook now

Yes I will still know how to cook however, I would imagine you would want to welcome me home with a wonderfully cute and yummy dinner. Since you miss me so much obviously you would want me to know how happy you are that I am home. 
(here come the comments about not caring that i'm coming home because he can be a sarcastic boy sometimes)
For the Record: He does actually miss me, he tries to be so cool on here... as cool as the kid who always got picked first for the recess kickball team was... yeah... super cool


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*

shouldnt you be going to sleep?


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_







^^ jinxed

Oh hey Marc have I ever told you about how much I LOVE coffee.... esp. TIM HORTONS.... if only I knew someone who could bring me some over the summer at a class car event in Ohio... hmmm... I wonder who would be amazing enough to do that?(hint hint)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*

Fat fives went on the Passat this evening as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Photo for the hell of it:


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*









yum
Scirocco content: I've been in the garage for a bit, assembling Bilsteins and other odds and ends, trying to get the car together in time for Sunday's show in Old Bridge.
Tomorrow should be productive.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Oh hey Marc have I ever told you about how much I LOVE coffee.... esp. TIM HORTONS.... if only I knew someone who could bring me some over the summer at a class car event in Ohio... hmmm... I wonder who would be amazing enough to do that?(hint hint)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Or...you could GO to the Timmie's in Columbus and get a pound to take home


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Or...you could GO to the Timmie's in Columbus and get a pound to take home









she likes being difficult.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_Princess owns









It so looks like you could own it. You should keep the car, and suggest to Fraser that he gets a MK1 for himself. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Oh hey Marc have I ever told you about how much I LOVE coffee.... esp. TIM HORTONS.... if only I knew someone who could bring me some over the summer at a class car event in Ohio... hmmm... I wonder who would be amazing enough to do that?(hint hint)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Who knows if blattant flatery would work or not, but what happens in Ohio, stays in Ohio.










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 11:12 PM 4-3-2009_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
It so looks like you could own it. 


you calling my car girly Marc?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
you calling my car girly Marc?

Yes. It's cute & slow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

I know


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Photo for the hell of it:









I spot euro goodness on the back of that Scirocco


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
I spot euro goodness on the back of that Scirocco
















That's Roger's Scirocco with the missing bumper cover.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Fraser.... step up your game... I'm sure I will be hungry when I come back to the states....

















that's not what I said...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_







that's not what I said...

No, that's what _she_ said. Duh.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (upoo2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upoo2* »_. 
Also had the early Mk2 hood with single sprayer nozzle. 100% straight with no dents or anything. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4325812


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Where is everybody tonight? The forums are moving quite slowly.
Oh yeah, it's Friday. Other people have lives. I always forget about that.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

waiting for 8 o'clock, then we head in to town for dinner
Comcast is pissing me off, dropping tons of traffic leaving our network


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Yeah, not a problem there. The grade now is adequate, but the new slab will be higher than what's there now. He's talking about floor drains and heating as well. 
Just checking. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Mmmm, I'd kill for in-slab radiant heat in my garage.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
have I ever told you about how much I LOVE coffee.... esp. TIM HORTONS.... 

I just got home from a Tim Hortons







Where I rolled up the rim and lost.







But I've won about three free coffees this week, so I can't complain.
I also went to see the new Fast and Furious movie tonight... my friend (who drives a 71 Chevelle) really wanted to see it.








You'll all be pleased to know there were no VW's in it, not even one Scirocco.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*

Went and saw F&F w/ the local crew tonight. Got the rocco out and stretched her legs on the freeway. Ended up having some fun (legal fun) with an r32 on the way home.
photo.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Where is everybody tonight?

I was out getting inebriated; looking for that fine razor edge balance between "witty" and "passed out".
I think I missed, but I get bonus points for effort, right?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Just checking. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Mmmm, I'd kill for in-slab radiant heat in my garage.

What would you do for a hoist?








And Cholland, you didn't lose on your Roll up the Rims. What you got was a chance to "Please Play Again". Sheesh.







Life's all a matter of your viewpoint eh? 
And Mr Lee, that's a very productive looking bench top....no beverages to slow progress; some snack food in case you run low on inspiration! The pile-o-parts on mine is getting small...you know what than means....need moar parts....










_Modified by punchbug at 3:59 AM 4-4-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Eistreiber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eistreiber* »_
I was out getting inebriated; looking for that fine razor edge balance between "witty" and "passed out".
I think I missed, but I get bonus points for effort, right?

And there were no "happy







" posts here as a result? Bad form. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Edit for bovine content:








There ya go Daun. Happy now?










_Modified by punchbug at 4:13 AM 4-4-2009_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Holy crap Cathy...
That looks amazing.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Holy crap Cathy...
That looks amazing.

x2


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
And there were no "happy







" posts here as a result? Bad form. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Edit for bovine content:








There ya go Daun. Happy now?









_Modified by punchbug at 4:13 AM 4-4-2009_

Klaus? 
Looks great.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_











Where's all the plaid?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Edit for bovine content:


















Awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
And there were no "happy







" posts here as a result? Bad form. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Edit for bovine content:








There ya go Daun. Happy now?









_Modified by punchbug at 4:13 AM 4-4-2009_

Wow, that is gorgeous! Do you want a brown mk1 steering wheel to go with it?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
Wow, that is gorgeous! Do you want a brown mk1 steering wheel to go with it?

Thanks for all the nice remarks guys, and I do have a brown wheel stashed somewhere near my minty dash. Both will likely stay stashed for a few years until there's econimic recovery from the interior project and I can get the boy painted. He needs it BAD! I've been off on a shopping mission to Crap Tire for her purpleness. Appears that it was successful too, time will tell.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Holy crap Cathy...
That *smells* amazing.

Fixded.
And Cholland? I couldn't get the upholstery guy to locate a plaid cow. I'm guessing that someone else has bought up the whole herd.....would it be you????










_Modified by punchbug at 3:46 PM 4-4-2009_


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_What would you do for a hoist?








Larf, I can go *rent* a hoist! But radiant heat is the gift that keeps on, er, keeping you from freezin' yer tuckus off whilst sprawled beneath your VW... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Edit for bovine content:
Wow. That interior is the hotness!










_Modified by kerensky at 1:41 PM 4-4-2009_


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Amber is over here right now and was looking at the Tim Horton's website...and practically drooled all over the keyboard over the "key lime doughnut" that is advertised....she wants to know if anyone there in Canada will buy her one, put it in a ziploc baggie, and send it to her. She'll pay for the doughnut and everything


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Well, I tried to clean up my wiring for the wide-band unit, and it promptly stopped working, so now I need to fix the wiring, also going to install new front brakes and rotors. 
Spent most of the day helping a friend put a new strut and spring in his wife's Windstar, went much better than 2 weeks ago.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Well, I tried to clean up my wiring for the wide-band unit, and it promptly stopped working, so now I need to fix the wiring, also going to install new front brakes and rotors. 
Spent most of the day helping a friend put a new strut and spring in his wife's Windstar, went much better than 2 weeks ago.

What tyoe of wideband? Mine had a bad solder where the controller unit plugged into the cord. Easy enough fix with some disassembly required and a qualified avionics tech on call.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
And there were no "happy







" posts here as a result? Bad form. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Edit for bovine content:








There ya go Daun. Happy now?









_Modified by punchbug at 4:13 AM 4-4-2009_

Looking good, Cathy.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Looking good, Cathy.









Thanks! And could you check something for me? Is there a blue moon?? Because I got into the silver car, which has not moved all winter, cranked the key, and guess what? She started first try! Unheard of! And so did Klaus. I then tried the purple one, and NOTHING. Of course she has no battery in her just yet







. But she's out of the coccoon and I'm so delighted to have her living with me. You do not even WANT to know what I want to do with HER interior








And just so you don't think they're all perfect cars or anything, each left its own individual pool of "something" on the floor. SO typical. Do they ever NOT leak????? 
No driving yet; roads are pretty gross after yesterday's record rainfall, and they're calling for snow Monday. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
It so looks like you could own it. You should keep the car, and suggest to Fraser that he gets a MK1 for himself. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
Who knows if blattant flatery would work or not, but what happens in Ohio, stays in Ohio.









_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 11:12 PM 4-3-2009_

I agree... I should keep Roxy and Fraser can get himself a MK 1..... good idea marc!!!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Oh hey Marc have I ever told you about how much I LOVE coffee.... esp. TIM HORTONS.... if only I knew someone who could bring me some over the summer at a class car event in Ohio... hmmm... 

Well you could just go get some yourself. There's a Timmy-Ho's just down the street from my place (but about 1/2 hour from the Cincy location) that you could go to. And you have to admit, that's a lot closer than Montreal.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

What am I? Chopped liver?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Wow Cathy, that is the hotness right there! I'm trying to imagine opening the door and taking a whiff!
I didn't drive a Scirocco today. But I finally did get to fly this:
















Still have some work to do / adjustments to make, but she did get a few minutes of air time tonight!


_Modified by vwdaun at 8:45 AM 4-5-2009_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_What am I? Chopped liver?









Sorry dear, I hadn't read that far down the thread yet!
I could probably bring you a donut from the local store as long as they have it.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Cathy, did you duck the topless wonder yet?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Amber is over here right now and was looking at the Tim Horton's website...and practically drooled all over the keyboard over the "key lime doughnut" that is advertised....she wants to know if anyone there in Canada will buy her one, put it in a ziploc baggie, and send it to her. She'll pay for the doughnut and everything









I honestly don't think I've ever seen a Key Lime Donut in a Timmy's before (and I go pretty much every day)... But if I do, I'll be sure to buy it and send you a PM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Thanks! And could you check something for me? Is there a blue moon?? 

Yes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_I honestly don't think I've ever seen a Key Lime Donut in a Timmy's before (and I go pretty much every day)... But if I do, I'll be sure to buy it and *eat it, and report on how awesome it is!* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Fixed.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_Cathy, did you duck the topless wonder yet?

Oddly, I'd decided a while back that I'd hold off on that till that pretty Bonanza got back into the air. It's just what friends do.







And I just got her out of her cocoon yesterday anyway. There will be a properly documented ducking ceremony when the duck goes on there, no worries.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Yes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















Fixed.

Damn, now I'll have to go buy some of that, it's no Hoegaarden, but it's not bad at all.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
There will be a properly documented ducking ceremony when the duck goes on there, no worries. 

I expect it
and a big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on Blue Moon, delicious


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
What tyoe of wideband? Mine had a bad solder where the controller unit plugged into the cord. Easy enough fix with some disassembly required and a qualified avionics tech on call.










It's an Innovate LC2 with gauge.


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

SO! since i do live in blue ash ohio now, where is this shindig???


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Kameirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kameirocco* »_SO! since i do live in blue ash ohio now, where is this shindig??? 

It's in Wilmington. There will be more details once the date gets closer.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (Kameirocco)*

wilmington, oh, off I-71








your only 42 miles away


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (California 16v)*

this is sweet! i totally spaced about the whole cincy thing when i was moving over here... haha


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Kameirocco)*

Dood! We should have a little "welcome to SW Ohio get-together now that the weather is getting warmer. I'm about 40 minutes north of Blue Ash in Dayton. Just have to rally a few of the others....


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

It's a beautiful day out today so I decided to wash the new-to-me daily. I got 99% of the door scuffs out with some rubbing compound. Looks real nice for a daily driver.
























Scirocco content:


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_

It's an Innovate LC2 with gauge.

I'm interested to see how well this works. I'm looking at picking this unit up
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4249323


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_It's a beautiful day out today so I decided to wash the new-to-me daily. I got 99% of the door scuffs out with some rubbing compound. Looks real nice for a daily driver.









Nice car, Brian. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Too bad it's an automatic.
In other news, there was a dead possum in my garage. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
So now it smells horrible in there.
My Dad's Dodge pickup now has Volkswagen parts installed on it. We used a spare 16v plug wire on it when my Dad discovered that the boot on one of his was falling apart. We changed the distributor end so it would work, but nit fits pretty nice. It's easy to remove with that long plastic end on it.







It still burns oil and has a rod knock, unfortunately.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Nice car, Brian. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Too bad it's an automatic.


Thanks! I'm kinda glad it's an automatic for a couple reasons. Even though I'll need to keep up on the trans. fluid drain/fill every 30-40k miles to keep the transmission in proper working order, an auto is nice to have in heavy traffic. Also, I've read the clutch for manual transmission S60s had a really bizzare engaging point and that took a lot of getting used to. 
Owned again! 
Duck content: 










_Modified by Nataku at 4:49 PM 4-5-2009_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Well I think I figured out what happened to my brakes. one of the pads got jammed and bent.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

doh!


----------



## Studubbin (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: (mr lee)*

It's going to snow tomorrow night and Tuesday with 1-3 INCHES!?


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_









Nothing sexier than a stock MK1 but with a few mods it could look like this


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

^^ That car is gorgeous. I particularly like the "Scirocco" decals near the rear!


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_ I particularly like the "Scirocco" decals near the rear! 

There might be some replicas coming soon.


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Dood! We should have a little "welcome to SW Ohio get-together now that the weather is getting warmer. I'm about 40 minutes north of Blue Ash in Dayton. Just have to rally a few of the others....

im' down! i don't have a VW currently, but i'd love to get together with some rocc heads! thats for sure, it's been forever...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (ydrogs)*

Very nice ydrogs! Mine's presently riding on two Hakkas and a bald spare (on stock rims) and one very flat donut. Those rims look much better, and I'm loving the ride height. A real cricket killer that one, he'll have to use bug and tar remover on his oil pan! 
In other news, I disabled the purple one yesterday too, yanked her front end apart for a little dental work...she had some tartar buildup from all the people eating.
















Other Cabby went to the neighbour's for some badly needed exhaust work. Now I can drive her without all the eardrum bleeding.








That leaves me with one mobile A1 (the headache, OMG...that puts her in a position of power...NOT good...) ...but it's supposed to snow anyway so I'm not too concerned.










_Modified by punchbug at 2:30 PM 4-6-2009_


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Mornin everybody. It was warm enough for shorts and yard work yesterday, now it's like 33 degrees and snow is supposedly coming. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
All this talk of wheat beer is interesting. On friday I had a hankerin' for some wheat beer, not Blue Moon though. It's good and all, I've just had it plenty of times and it doesn't excite me. Came back from the store with this: 








We also had a couple blood oranges to go with it. Yum!
Did some car-jockying this weekend too. Pushed the Scirocco around back (through the neighbor's yard) and pushed Laura's Golf around front to the garage. (again through the neighbor's yard, although slightly uphill and with "sticky" brakes, it was a bit more effort!!) Now the Scirocco has to sleep outside under a tarp for a while, which will be probably the main motivation to get Laura's Golf back together.
Brendan


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

I am so over this nice one day, CRAPPY for 5 days BS! How am I supposed to get my San Tropez tan on if I can't spend any time outside with my shirt off?








_Sorry if I spoiled anyone's breakfast with that mental image. _










_Modified by bigtavo at 8:54 AM 4-6-2009_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

How was your visit to studubbin'?
I started my week my mowing at 8am. Can't decide if that sucks or if it rocks.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

2 weeks and 3 days until my semester is officially over... holy cow I am SO FRIGGIN excited to have this hellish semester over with. Hopefully I pass








On a different note...it's weird to think that Brian and I would have gotten married in approximately...2 weeks and 5 days if we hadn't decided to postpone the wedding again.







Oh well, there's always 2010 for that


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

Goodmorning, I want my Scirocco to be running again.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Today in my area of Michigan:
http://www.clickondetroit.com/....html http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

headache


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_How was your visit to studubbin'?
I started my week my mowing at 8am. Can't decide if that sucks or if it rocks.

If I was your neighbor I would decide for you!








The visit was excellent. He seems all grown up and getting along quite nicely. He seems to have a solid group of friends.


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Grafite who plays on VfL Wolfsburg:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQyPhR_UBuA


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
If I was your neighbor I would decide for you!








The visit was excellent. He seems all grown up and getting along quite nicely. He seems to have a solid group of friends.

It's a battery powered mower. Rather quiet actually!
But my neighbors don't care. Fire up the loud gas mowers at 8 on saturdays and sundays.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

you almost take off your finger with an angle grinder, and people are trusting you with a lawn mower?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_On a different note...it's weird to think that Brian and I would have gotten married in approximately...2 weeks and 5 days if we hadn't decided to postpone the wedding again.







Oh well, there's always 2010 for that









Again? How many times have you postponed your wedding already? You guys should just fly somewhere beautiful and elope. 5 months from yesterday Erin and I get married. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I had a good time at the Spring Show & Go yesterday. Got a couple of parts for the 2.0 liter rebuild courtesy of Matt and the Orchid Euro crew. Also placed a deposit on some other goodies for this year. 
I've always loved these Speedlines:








This color combo is fantastic:
















My brother Vince's new wheels are siiiiiiiick.
























With the rest of the Scirocco crew.
























Mk2 Jetta with some nice wheel work.
















I always appreciate some plaid.








Lots of great Air-coolers at this show. Part of the reason why I love coming.
















Nice and clean, but probably needs a little more sidewall to work perfectly:








Like this, actually:








Classic:
































Flares are perfect, but the wheels are too modern and big:








Perfect.
















Powered by a Subaru turbo flat-4:
























Not usually a fan of the Mk3 Cabbies, but this one was set up nicely:
















If I ever did up another A3, this might be what it would look like:








And, just for Cathy, some sweet sweet anthracite Borbet Type As in 14-inch size.
















Sorry for the washed-out colors. The sun was super bright yesterday.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_I am so over this nice one day, CRAPPY for 5 days BS! How am I supposed to get my San Tropez tan on if I can't spend any time outside with my shirt off?








_Sorry if I spoiled anyone's breakfast with that mental image. _









I always have to work when it's nice out, and then on my day off (today), it's rainy.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_I had a good time at the Spring Show & Go yesterday. Got a couple of parts for the 2.0 liter rebuild courtesy of Matt and the Orchid Euro crew. Also placed a deposit on some other goodies for this year. 

Nice pics, Joe. 
Those VS-XXs look hot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And I want a Type 3 in the worst way.
And fat fives are my absolute favorite OEM wheel.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_you almost take off your finger with an angle grinder, and people are trusting you with a lawn mower?

Clarification: Angle grinder: not at my store








Bench grinder: what we have in the back room.








The lawnmower? It had a sticker.








There is no warning on the bench grinder.








Not that I should need a sticker, right? but things fell off a shelf and onto my hand, pushing it into the grinder.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Again I ask, what do you grind at a shoe store?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Again I ask, what do you grind at a shoe store?









these:








We trim 'em to fit the shoe, then bevel the front edge to 'fine-tune' the fit. These things feel Ssooooo good in your shoes.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Do they make you run faster and jump higher, like PF Flyers?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

What can you Marylanders tell me about Bergers Cookies?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_What can you Marylanders tell me about Bergers Cookies?

Imagine a nice Nilla wafer.
Then cover it Liberally with chocolate frosting. Like 1/4" of frosting. Fudge frosting.
Delicious.

A Baltimore area specialty, I can't get them in my neck of the woods, but my brother - diffeernt area code can get them easily.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_What can you Marylanders tell me about Bergers Cookies?

they are delicious
and Greg - my mistake, I thought you said angle grinder not bench grinder, makes more sense to me now. still seems like overkill for a shoe store


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Do they make you run faster and jump higher, like PF Flyers?

Not really, but kinda. They make you a more efficient runner/walker, so you get an extra inch or so with each step. Won't make you run faster, but will take steps off your run. Less wear and tear on the joints.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Imagine a nice Nilla wafer.
Then cover it Liberally with chocolate frosting. Like 1/4" of frosting. Fudge frosting.
Delicious.

A Baltimore area specialty, I can't get them in my neck of the woods, but my brother - diffeernt area code can get them easily.









Looks tasty. I can't say that I've had them, despite living in the Baltimore are my entire life.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Looks tasty. I can't say that I've had them, despite living in the Baltimore are my entire life.

are you freakin' kidding me? you have not lived my friend


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

bah, too nice outside to be stuck in the office


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*

I need opinions here.
do these upper strut bearings need replacing















pass side








drivers side


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yeah


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

My black car has mounts that look far worse than that. I think they're hitting the hood over bumps actually.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ouch, that blows. Gets expensive replacing them all the time tho, my Caddy has coilovers on the front, and to keep the drive shafts from hitting the frame rail I have the coils set as stiff as possible. When I'm driving the truck I can destroy a set of brand new strut bearings in about a month


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I've had those on there for about 3 years, running H&R Race Springs and Bilstein Sports


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*

So do I play with the CNC tonight and try to figure out how to import the sunroof bracket drawing, or do I pickup the new front brake pads and let the roof leak a little while longer.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_I need opinions here.
do these upper strut bearings need replacing















pass side








drivers side









Yeah they are worn out- almost as bad as mine are.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_My black car has mounts that look far worse than that. I think they're hitting the hood over bumps actually.

My car's looked like that after about a month when I first did my suspension, then another month after I pulled it all apart to put on a sleeve kit
then another month, about a month after I put Koni Reds in
I went to old style mounts after that


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'm still on the lookout for a set of old style mounts


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

persistence. and stalking the mk1 classifieds


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I might have a source







just need the cash


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Happy Tartan Day! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
5 months from yesterday Erin and I get married. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Sept. in Maine should be very nice.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Imagine a nice Nilla wafer.
Then cover it Liberally with chocolate frosting. Like 1/4" of frosting. Fudge frosting.
Delicious.

A Baltimore area specialty, I can't get them in my neck of the woods, but my brother - diffeernt area code can get them easily.









Mmm, looks good. I'll trade a whoopie pie for some of them at Cincy with one of you MDers. Tim, tried them up here and liked them.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Mmm, looks good. I'll trade a whoopie pie for some of them at Cincy with one of you MDers. Tim, tried them up here and liked them.

Ahhh!! Whoopie Pies!! Bring a couple for me too! Those things are DANG good!!
I'll bring some Tastykakes for ya! It's a true philly food!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Imagine a nice Nilla wafer.
Then cover it Liberally with chocolate frosting. Like 1/4" of frosting. Fudge frosting.
Delicious.

A Baltimore area specialty, I can't get them in my neck of the woods, but my brother - diffeernt area code can get them easily.









I am commanding that all you Marylanders start eating them everyday. _(We are going to start making the trays that they come!)_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Mmm, looks good. I'll trade a whoopie pie for some of them at Cincy with one of you MDers. Tim, tried them up here and liked them.

Ill try and remember some. I will be bringing Natty Boh (National Bohemian) with me this year as well


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Ahhh!! Whoopie Pies!! Bring a couple for me too! Those things are DANG good!!
I'll bring some Tastykakes for ya! It's a true philly food!

I loves me some butterscotch krimpets. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_I need opinions here.
do these upper strut bearings need replacing















pass side










Replace 'em. They're what I like to call "poppin' fresh."


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Again? How many times have you postponed your wedding already? You guys should just fly somewhere beautiful and elope. 5 months from yesterday Erin and I get married. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


We would...but then there's the whole not-being-able-to-afford-health-insurance thing. We're still both on our parents health insurance plans. My health insurance still kind of sucks for me still considering my health insurance is based in Southern California and I live in Minnesota







Anyhow...Brian is still unemployed, and school is way too stressful right now. There's no way we could do it! We're ready emotionally and mentally, but I don't think we are financially.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Sept. in Maine should be very nice.


You got that right, John. Labor Day weekend 2009.
The park around the corner from my parents' cabin:


Where we are staying:


The reception venue:



http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by scirocco*joe at 6:55 PM 4-6-2009_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Ahhh!! Whoopie Pies!! Bring a couple for me too! Those things are DANG good!!
I'll bring some Tastykakes for ya! It's a true philly food!

We will. We will probably swing by the shop for a place that makes them(they've been voted best in the state) and get a box of them.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
We would...but then there's the whole not-being-able-to-afford-health-insurance thing. We're still both on our parents health insurance plans. My health insurance still kind of sucks for me still considering my health insurance is based in Southern California and I live in Minnesota







Anyhow...Brian is still unemployed, and school is way too stressful right now. There's no way we could do it! We're ready emotionally and mentally, but I don't think we are financially.

^^ That sucks, Amber. Well, I'm sending good vibes towards Minnesota that things get more favorable for you two. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*

Very nice Joe!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Very nice Joe!

Hey man, it's your state! I'm just getting married there because we love it so much!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*

Speaking of people's states...How about a pre Cincy dinner of Philly area owners on Monday May 4th. We have a four and a half hour(from 4-8:30pm) layover minus the wait in customs.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
And, just for Cathy, some sweet sweet anthracite Borbet Type As in 14-inch size.
















Sorry for the washed-out colors. The sun was super bright yesterday. 


Why thanks eh? Sure don't see those a lot, and I was always curious about what they looked like with the flat caps. For my car, I'll go with the hex head jobbies. Cool that you thought of me, and that you're not still in a winter wonderland.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Flares are perfect, but the wheels are too modern and big:









I often forget that some people actually drive these cars, instead of looking at them and and thinking about working on them.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
^^ That sucks, Amber. Well, I'm sending good vibes towards Minnesota that things get more favorable for you two. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Thanks







Congrats to you and the future Mrs. ! I've got my wedding gown already (actually I've had it since Feb of last year...







)...I love it, I can't wait to wear it and walk down the aisle to become Mrs. Person


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Mrs. Person









I'm sorry, but that's funny.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_What can you Marylanders tell me about Bergers Cookies?
 
HEAVEN. AMAZING. DELICIOUS. what i wouldnt do for some right now... although i did have





















guinness' tonight


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I'm sorry, but that's funny.










lol I know....when Brian and I started corresponding via snail mail back in 2001ish I didn't believe him when he gave me his address and told me his last name was Person. I said "Okay, seriously, if you're going to make up a last name pick out something more creative." Lo and behold, it's Person, says so on his birth certificate!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
You got that right, John. Labor Day weekend 2009.
The park around the corner from my parents' cabin:


Where we are staying:


gle.com/lto/pY8k-I0mJ5eFJjIip--9UQ?authkey=Gv1sRgCOXulP_L4M3hUg&feat=embedwebsite]







[/url]


This place looks amazing Joe! Hope you and the future Mrs. have a great time!










_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I'm sorry, but that's funny.










I get a lot of people from out-of-state who always ask me about my last name. It's funny. For Minnesota, it's not as un-common as you think as I had two other Persons in my first grade class







It's easy to spell/pronounce too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Interesting bit of trivia: If your last name ends in "son", ie: Nelson, Person, Peterson, Sanderson...etc, chances are you're of Scandinavian decent.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Interesting bit of trivia: If your last name ends in "son", ie: Nelson, Person, Peterson, Sanderson...etc, chances are you're of Scandinavian decent. 

I did know that, actually. But I think Person is one of the less common ones. And a lot of Scandinavians settled in the upper midwest, so it's not surprising in that aspect.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Interesting bit of trivia: If your last name ends in "son", ie: Nelson, Person, Peterson, Sanderson...etc, chances are you're of Scandinavian decent. 

It's true! When I was reading the story on Iceland's currency and economic crisis, everyone's last name was "Gustavson," or "Eriksdottir." It's bizarre when your last name is Jonsson and your sister's last name is Jonsdottir.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I did know that, actually. But I think Person is one of the less common ones. And a lot of Scandinavians settled in the upper midwest, so it's not surprising in that aspect.

Yup - it's no Nelson or Peterson. The Peterson page in the phone book is ridiculous IIRC. 
Have you ever had Ludefisk?


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
I often forget that some people actually drive these cars, instead of looking at them and and thinking about working on them.
I can't look at mine, it's buried under the crap in my garage.








Dammit. I'm out of pictures. I suppose I should go open the garage and take a picture of my poor 914 buried under years of stuff. One of these days I should really buy a digital camera...
Well, can't leave an own-post unadorned. Since I just got my wife's 'vert back from the shop, I'll use a pic of it. And hey, it's aircooled like my 914, so at least there's a tenuous connection... 










_Modified by kerensky at 8:20 PM 4-6-2009_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
It's true! When I was reading the story on Iceland's currency and economic crisis, everyone's last name was "Gustavson," or "Eriksdottir." It's bizarre when your last name is Jonsson and your sister's last name is Jonsdottir.









Iceland..?? Icelandic snow ponies?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Nelson isn't nearly as ridiculous as the Johnson section.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Nelson isn't nearly as ridiculous as the Johnson section.

The Johnson section is monstrous. I couldn't really remember - it's been aeons since I've looked at a phone book since White Pages is now online!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_
Dammit. I'm out of pictures. I suppose I should go open the garage and take a picture of my poor 914 buried under years of stuff. One of these days I should really buy a digital camera...


Please do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
His Johnson section is monstrous.

Couldn't help myself.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Mornin'. I'm leaving for school now. Damn homework


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

Have fun at school eh? I've gotta find some work for my chem class, they have a test tomorrow so I guess I could do review eh? My afternoon runs itself; photography kids are on the fourth day of their current assignment ("motion") and the greenhouse kids are aiming the brown side down on the thousands of plants we have sitting there. Then the fun 2 hour trip to the big smoke to get the last pair of the Borbets to the refinisher. In A1 news, the Cabby's back to its boring muffled self, and in other news, today I have to help my hubby pick out his grad ring....he's FINALLY done high school this June. And in the REAL news, this story about the guy who decided to grab a 172 and fly across the border keeps getting better...he's a student pilot, wonder if that counted as his "long cross country"? Nothing like sharing airspace with some nice F16s to make you suddenly become more compliant I guess....haven for terrorists we are up here...








Now if we could just get the lift going on the ski slope we'd be all set...Adam has a nice 20 tonne pile of 3/4" clear out there...it'd be a good fast slide down it today.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Mornin all. It's just great to have to start the car early and scrape snow off of it.








And you just HAD to post up Berger cookies. OMFG they are so good. I might have to order some online:
http://www.bergercookies.com/ I tried to explain them to Laura once, but you just can't do them justice.
It's spring break (LOL) for the schools around here right now, so I'm sitting in a pretty much empty office. Yay. No breaks for the tech guy!
Brendan


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

Goodmorning, my brakes won't be in until Wed.
Feh!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Morning everyone. I got a nasty flu last night...felt like crap and this morning I could hardly get up out of bed. I've got a test today at 2 in one of my classes, and I'm getting a test back in my other class, so I'm pretty much forced to get up and go to school today.








I hate being sick.


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Anybody parting a brown interior MkI? I need a brown rearview adjuster and the little bellows to go with it

I don't know if you still need these and I'm not sure if I still have these, but I'm going to the garage where all my '79's parts are stored this week and I'll look around for ya.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (matt.e.)*

just got popped for 12mph over in my Audi Golf


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

d'oh


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_just got popped for 12mph over in my Audi Golf









f in me too
73 in 45 downtown!
no fine have to go in
fffff


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_
f in me too
73 in 45 downtown!
no fine have to go in
fffff

mine is a mail-in unless i want to contest it. 
you bringing the white beast to Cincy with us this year?!?!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Have fun at school eh? I've gotta find some work for my chem class, they have a test tomorrow so I guess I could do review eh? 

The day went pretty good, except my damn Spanish teacher gave me an essay due tomorrow morning. It's times like these when I wish I had started on the German track rather than Spanish back in 6th grade. 
What does your chem test cover? I'm trying to do as many worksheets as possible b/c I have a gigantic ap test in May.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Morning everyone. I got a nasty flu last night...felt like crap and this morning I could hardly get up out of bed. I've got a test today at 2 in one of my classes, and I'm getting a test back in my other class, so I'm pretty much forced to get up and go to school today.








I hate being sick.

Hope you feel better soon.







<------cough syrup


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_
f in me too
73 in 45 downtown!
no fine have to go in
fffff

You have to appear in court for that?








My last speeding ticket (about 3 years ago now), was 72 in a 45. I didn't have to go to court, but I did go anyway, plead guilty, it got reduced from 72 in a 45 (2 points) to 54 in a 45 (1 point).


----------



## CALAWAYMK2 (Apr 10, 2002)

Dear God, will you please stop snowing so that I may enjoy life and take my car out. Thank you...Uncle Rocco.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (CALAWAYMK2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CALAWAYMK2* »_Dear God, will you please stop snowing so that I may enjoy life and take my car out. Thank you...Uncle Rocco.

omg it was blizzarding today! I looked out a window around 1:00 and saw a dark sky, dogwood flowers, and a curtain of snow... whaat?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

Cold-ish, but precipication-free here in Philly.
Good thing as I swapped to the Summer tires this weekend.








_HUZZAH!_


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

I got nailed by a speed camera sunday night going home from Greg's house. New speed camera did not know it was there. probably 60 in a 40


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Good thing as I swapped to the Summer tires this weekend.









summer tires?? what is this you speak of? I use same tires year round


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Same here, it was windy too.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Mmmmm......oatmeal cookies. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_I got nailed by a speed camera sunday night going home from Greg's house. New speed camera did not know it was there. probably 60 in a 40

Those things suck.








I'm glad only Montgomery County has them.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
summer tires?? what is this you speak of? I use same tires year round


same here
I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif my Nokians


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_I got nailed by a speed camera sunday night going home from Greg's house. New speed camera did not know it was there. probably 60 in a 40

I'm glad we don't have those around here. It's just a matter of time, though....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_
f in me too
73 in 45 downtown!
no fine have to go in
fffff

Three miles an hour faster and you'd have your car potentially impounded/license suspended here because you would be street racing/stunt driving under our cool laws. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

laser has made it so easy i've gotten careless
random pilot license fees


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

in kansas i pretty much hold it to the floor
roll down the windows if i need to
anything over 20 is 2 points!


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

it seems like there's a bell curve
don't get any over 120...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
What does your chem test cover? I'm trying to do as many worksheets as possible b/c I have a gigantic ap test in May.









Not much. This one's pretty much grade ten review/nomenclature. They had pretty variable backgrounds coming in, so I want to make sure they're all even before we go on.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
summer tires?? what is this you speak of? I use same tires year round


It's feeling like that here too. Needed the Hakks this morning I tell you. I'll post up somemore on topic wheel pics at some point. Gotta upload them first. Maybe next week of so...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
It's feeling like that here too. Needed the Hakks this morning I tell you. I'll post up somemore on topic wheel pics at some point. Gotta upload them first. Maybe next week of so...

April snow has got to suck.
OWN!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Those things suck.








I'm glad only Montgomery County has them.

PG county is getting them also


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
you bringing the white beast to Cincy with us this year?!?! 

i wish! i've never been and it looks awesome
i asked the wife but she doesn't want to take the scir on a trip out of town
the scir is way louder, smaller and slower than the passat we've always taken on car trips


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

i sound crazy so lemme try some more
going the speed limit is the best thing to do
even speeding deliberately occassionally leads to habbit
i only learn the hard way
it's only a misdemeanor, debateably not even wrong so
a friend of mine with a 200 mph bike recently got felony illuding
evidently kcmo has 3 small white planes
so if it's clear out...
speeding is evidently antisocial
i drive a work van with a 85 mph speed gov most of the time
i encourage driving the speed limit
but there's a time and a place for everything
if you're not street racing, you shouldn't be speeding


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_I got nailed by a speed camera sunday night going home from Greg's house. New speed camera did not know it was there. probably 60 in a 40

Ouch. Which one?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

So today I'm heading to the MVA to get the wagenwagon all taken care of.
I pass 2 speed cameras, one camera van ( my o****y has 5 mobile speed cameras - when you see a van parked by the side of the road, watch out) and a cop in a cruiser running radar right by the mva.
Sheesh.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
April snow has got to suck.


Roxy thought so-->








And here are some of my newest babies at school...they're just so cute


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_









Those are so cool!!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_
i wish! i've never been and it looks awesome
i asked the wife but she doesn't want to take the scir on a trip out of town

Solution? Don't bring your wife. Problem solved.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Yeah, so here's a picture of my rims "before". They have a bit of a "speed wobble" for some reason!
















You can see the nice flat spot in this one:








So I managed to source some Borbet centre caps from a local hardcore dubber, since I was two short. Anyone see anything wrong besides the colour??
















Yeah, they're a standard size unless you happen to have the "nobody's ever seen them" 14's. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







So my "new" ones are too big.







(And Joe, those anthracties sure looked like they were wrapped in 15" rubber...) No matter, they're going to machine them down to fit. No extra charge. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

And just so you don't feel bad about what you've done to your rims, here are some for ya:
These were holding air!








Ouchies # two and three:








And number four: 








Like holy wheel eating potholes eh??? Anyway, hope mine turn out okay. I stopped at a little speed shop on the way home too, and picked up another little toy for under my boy's hood. He's so spoiled, but he's thirty this year, so he's earned it.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
PG county is getting them also

Still sufficiently far away from me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_So today I'm heading to the MVA to get the wagenwagon all taken care of.
I pass 2 speed cameras, one camera van ( my o****y has 5 mobile speed cameras - when you see a van parked by the side of the road, watch out) and a cop in a cruiser running radar right by the mva.
Sheesh. 

The speed cameras down there aren't marked, are they?
In England ("Land of the Speed Camera"), they have to be marked by signs, they're painted bright yellow, and the road has the little hash marks the camera uses to calculate speed. If you get caught by one of them, you've got to be stupid. 
I'm pretty sure we got nailed by a bunch elsewhere in Europe, though. Switzerland, especially. They seem to hate cars there.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Nothing like a little frost on the car windows and hearing the heat running to remind you that it's April 8th. This Socialism experiment is crap!








I think I am going to take my cue from sciroccojim and buy me a gun and start hoarding ammo.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

ahhahahh lawyers guns and $
hi ho hi ho


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

Good afternoon








58 days 'til Cincy


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Lunchtime post FTW!!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_ This Socialism experiment is crap!









I've always like socialism. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Anyone near Cape Girardeau Missouri? Looks like I'll be spending a couple hours there Saturday.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Woo! think I just got a set of wheels for the Audi







With decent rubber on them too


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

i know there is someone from St. Louis who we're supposed to meet up with.... i'll have to go dig up his screen name..

and in other news...


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_Woo! think I just got a set of wheels for the Audi







With decent rubber on them too 
Picsoritdidnthappen, kthxbai


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

^^ Very nice. Those look clean. Speaking of Audi wheels, I've always liked these but have wondered what they'd look like on a mk1...


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Love those Ronals, Tyler. One of my favorite wheels. A guy in Nebraska was selling some that were gold-anodized the other day. If they'd been 15s I'd have bought 'em, but they were 13s. :/


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_^^ Very nice. Those look clean. Speaking of Audi wheels, I've always liked these but have wondered what they'd look like on a mk1...











I <3 those wheels


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Well, I got promoted, which is pretty cool I guess. I still hate my job, but the little bit of extra money is cool.
The best part is that I'll have a day off on weekends now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

And what does this do for your Cincy plans? (D'oh, I just used the "P" word.)


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
The best part is that I'll have a day off on weekends now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

win


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_And what does this do for your Cincy plans? (D'oh, I just used the "P" word.)

Solidifies them. Rock solid.









I'll even try to get my friend (the one I'm replacing) to come along. He does own a Scirocco, but it's a bare shell (and a bunch of those aforementioned plans) at the moment.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Well, I got promoted, which is pretty cool I guess. I still hate my job, but the little bit of extra money is cool.
The best part is that I'll have a day off on weekends now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Congrats on the promotion AND the weekend day off!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_









Win. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Win. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










It must be hard to post this picture after what happened to it when your garage collapsed.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Well, I got promoted, which is pretty cool I guess. I still hate my job, but the little bit of extra money is cool.
The best part is that I'll have a day off on weekends now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

congrats! - it'll get better as you get older


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

nice but those audi wheels rubbed my e brake cables...
had to use wire ties


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Well, I got promoted, which is pretty cool I guess. I still hate my job, but the little bit of extra money is cool.
The best part is that I'll have a day off on weekends now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

THAT rocks!!!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Win. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










Moar Win! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (edit) AND OWN!!!!!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Hola!
Posting from a broken computer again. this time the CPU/chipset fan has died. Leads to slow computing and melty plastic smells. I put a fan over the dead fan's slot, and it seems to be working okay for now...


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Mornin all. Back to semi-nice weather today. Supposed to be 60!
Anybody in or near Ohio looking for a Corrado? The guy I bought mine from is selling another one, in great shape with extras:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4309424
He's a straight-up seller if anyone is wondering. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I can't wait for this weekend, I'm gonna crack open one of my homebrews to see how it tastes!!!! The waiting is the hardest part.

Brendan


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_The waiting is the hardest part.
So do you want us to take it on faith? Or take it to the heart?
Oy, I think I just dated myself.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Holy jeebus Timob! What are you doing to those poor things? My Dell rode around on the dash of the FedEx truck for 2+ years, had dust, rain, lots of bouncing/vibration, and a bungee holding it down, and it's *still* going strong
in other events, here's a pic of the trunk of my car


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

not my wheels was doing a friend a favor.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Hola!
Posting from a broken computer again. this time the CPU/chipset fan has died. Leads to slow computing and melty plastic smells. I put a fan over the dead fan's slot, and it seems to be working okay for now...

dude, you have the worst luck with computers...








and in other news my LC-1 is arriving today!!! 
after 3 years of needing one..... can't wait!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

Bonus arrived today! Which means I can move forward with the rest of my evil engine plans.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Bonus arrived today! Which means I can move forward with the rest of my evil engine plans. 









You don't work for AIG do you?


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_So do you want us to take it on faith? Or take it to the heart?
Oy, I think I just dated myself.









Don't feel bad, it's one of my favorite songs.








I was wondering how long it would take before someone quoted it. Much quicker than I thought.








Brendan


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
You don't work for AIG do you?









Maybe I do, maybe I don't...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Maybe I do, maybe I don't...









he works for the devil


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Hola!
Posting from a broken computer again. this time the CPU/chipset fan has died. Leads to slow computing and melty plastic smells. I put a fan over the dead fan's slot, and it seems to be working okay for now...

Stop. Breaking. Computers. Now.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_

and in other news my LC-1 is arriving today!!! 

I am thinking about picking up one of these, but I just bought toys for my mk5 kia


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Hola!
Posting from a broken computer again. this time the CPU/chipset fan has died. Leads to slow computing and melty plastic smells. I put a fan over the dead fan's slot, and it seems to be working okay for now...

You broke another? You go through computers as fast as I go through fuel pumps!


----------



## sciroccocindy (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Maybe I do, maybe I don't...









I know who you work for....someone who has been described as a "conservative capitalist entrepreneur".







Socialism?







....I think not.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ok, serious pre-cincy question now. My wife is going to fly in on Friday afternoon/evening, which is better, Dayton or Columbus? We're expecting she'll fly in around 4 or 5.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_ok, serious pre-cincy question now. ...
That's it, your membership is revoked. We can't have you bringing up serious business in this thread. You're undermining everything this thread stands for!










_Modified by kerensky at 9:27 PM 4-9-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I know I know *hangs head in shame* We're just trying to get a cheap plane ticket while we can.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

soaking wet outside today...
a turbo would make it allot quieter...
i want to go to this so bad


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Well folks, I'm trying to figure out the intricacies of using my Nexus card for the first time. Sounds easy (just hold it up to the machine) but if you make a false declaration and they inspect you, they yank it. So as usual I'll have some beer for personal use and misc junky stuff. Oddly I understand what to do better when I'm OVER my personal exemption. 
Anyway, I'm off to Julie's for the weekend, and down to see Mikey Bee too!! Should be fun..if you're around Albany area, IM me and maybe we can GTG.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_ok, serious pre-cincy question now. My wife is going to fly in on Friday afternoon/evening, which is better, Dayton or Columbus? We're expecting she'll fly in around 4 or 5.

Which ever is cheaper - both are about the same distance / time to get to.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccocindy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccocindy* »_
I know who you work for....someone who has been described as a "conservative capitalist entrepreneur".







Socialism?







....I think not.

Clarification:
I like some programs that some people deem "socialist." I believe that if I am fortunate enough to make decent money, I can share some of that decent money to folks that weren't as lucky or priviledged as I was. 
As much as I'd like to say everyone can "pull themselves up by their bootstraps" and find a way to raise their class and income level, it isn't always easy. I had it easy, and in fact, I almost gave it all away. Thankfully, I had very understanding, generous parents who were willing to give me the help I needed to succeed. Some people aren't that fortunate. So, I'm willing to shell out some of my cash to make it happen for them.
Now, I also believe in policing the system to keep everyone honest. Just because programs exist shouldn't mean people should take advantage of them. However, I'm willing to bet that the good that people do that benefit from such "socialst" programs probaby outshines the bad folks that take advantage of them.
/politics. 
And now for something completely different:
































CINCY!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
You broke another? You go through computers as fast as I go through fuel pumps!


LMAO awesome!!









Da Dell guy's gonna be here in 10 minutes, he's got a new fan... cool.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Da Dell guy's gonna be here in 10 minutes, he's got a new fan... cool.









Muahhaahaha!! Fan has been replaced! Back in business!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Goodmorning, I have the day off, but I'm kinda bummed.
Dave Arneson, one of the crew that helped create D&D passed away Tuesday, he used to come into the Source Comics and Games and play Battle Tech in the back room when I used to work there, he was always happy to help people who were trying to learn how play role playing games.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I have the day off too, am heading for the beach soon, yay for camping in the rain!!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

No day off here, but I'm leaving early. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Gotta get a haircut.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

its Friday, I always have Friday off


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

I'm off early.... time to pull the 8v out of the cabbeeeee


----------



## CALAWAYMK2 (Apr 10, 2002)

Hotel is booked online. You have to call the front desk to get a room. Don't wait or the scirocco block of rooms will be gone too. Is there a deadline for the block of rooms?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Took Greta out of hibernation today. Amber is gonna drive Greta as well so she got tabs and put it under Classic Car insurance today. I think per month it'll be like $18 or something like that. My insurance co. doesn't have anything of the sort. It was good to drive her again.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Drove the Mk2 for the first time in a month today, it has issues.







But it was nice to drive it again nonetheless. Even if I could make it to Cincy this year, the car never would








More work to do next tax return


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Well, I put the new brake pads in, bled all four corners, adjusted the rear coilovers up about 3/4", reset the timing, and calibrated the wideband O2 sensor. Feels like she has gobs more power, but the O2 sensor is out of whack again, WFT







.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

So who sells a 1.8L JH engine rebuild kit?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

When are we going to see the Official Cincy Details Thread?
hotel info, directions, schedule of events?
Everyone keeps askin'








o0h look, i own 172


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

getting tracers
not going...sorry


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

Hey there. I'm at Julie's, she's finishing up a tie rod on the MkII, then we'll head out for Mikey Bee's. Should be fun. I'll post up pictures at some point.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Hotel: reserved. 
Be there, or be a wedge-shaped coupe.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Goodmorning, need to track dow the reason for the continuous O2 reset.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_ 
Be there, or be a wedge-shaped coupe.









I love my wedge-shaped coupe. Also, certain Canadians will arrive at my house today







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
I love my wedge-shaped coupe. Also, certain Canadians will arrive at my house today







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










Assuming they let me across the border


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Drove Greta again today. Got my first "props" of the year. 
On my way to my dad's house, a group of four Harleys were in the left turn lane and I was going straight, so my light was still red as their arrow was green. As they were going by, one said "Awesome Scirocco!" and another gave me a thumbs up. Funny as Harley bikers are usually associated with domestic trucks. Guess they had or knew someone who had one years ago...








Also gave her the first bath of the year. She had a nasty coat of dust on her because Glenn was borrowing her car cover over the winter, and still is. I also took some rubbing compound to her and got 95% of all those little scratches/scuffs out of the paint. 
Pics:



























_Modified by Nataku at 1:59 PM 4-11-2009_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Hotel: reserved. 
Be there, or be a wedge-shaped coupe.









A Triumph TR7? Now _that's_ a wedge shaped coupe.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
A Triumph TR7? Now _that's_ a wedge shaped coupe.

The shape of things to come.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
A Triumph TR7? Now _that's_ a wedge shaped coupe.

My very first car, a 1978 Triumph TR7 coupe!








Mine was green though


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
I love my wedge-shaped coupe. Also, certain Canadians will arrive at my house today







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









WHOOOOHOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Methinks page 172 needs a pic of a 172, no? (And for Cincy-related content, this pic was taken on the Friday AM of Cincy '03.)








Some Saturday evening. I spent the last 24 hours on the road to Missouri & back. In the truck. Good to be home.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Assuming they let me across the border










I'm in yur country buying yur carz.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Well, I got promoted, which is pretty cool I guess. I still hate my job, but the little bit of extra money is cool.
The best part is that I'll have a day off on weekends now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Congrats Chris. And the extra money is always handy.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_So who sells a 1.8L JH engine rebuild kit?

I would check with Potterman or German Auto Parts.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

I'm in yur country buying yur carz.

He sure is!!! Chris and Jeff arrived


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
He sure is!!! Chris and Jeff arrived









Just barely


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








... when does the drive east in the yellow 75 start ?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Just barely


















Win. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Methinks page 172 needs a pic of a 172, no? (And for Cincy-related content, this pic was taken on the Friday AM of Cincy '03.)








Some Saturday evening. I spent the last 24 hours on the road to Missouri & back. In the truck. Good to be home.


I was thinking the same thing, but since I was in the states and Canadian I figured I might get an F16 escort or something....







Nicely done.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (cholland_)*



cholland_ said:


> Just barely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_

Oh ouch. 

x2. what caused the lens's demise? I hope it was something cool atleast


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
x2. what caused the lens's demise? I hope it was something cool atleast

Backpack zipper malfunction








Although it may have happened shortly after that Granville Island Brewery picture was taken, so who knows.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_

I was thinking the same thing, but since I was in the states and Canadian I figured I might get an F16 escort or something....







Nicely done.

That only happens if you 
A) steal the plane from a flight school.
B) don't file a flight plan that tells people where you are going
C) refuse to answer the control towers, yes plural, as you fly erratically and keep diving below radar and up into commercial traffic lanes.
and 
D) do this all while generally aiming at a State Capitol while Congress is in session.

Any way I'm up, my Mommymeter says it's 54 out and I have found my rear brake leak, now I just have to help my roommate finish swapping the better tires onto his jeep so I can get into the shed and jack the car up, also give a chance to check the O2 heater ground on my LC1.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Backpack zipper malfunction








Although it may have happened shortly after that Granville Island Brewery picture was taken, so who knows.

that sucks


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Let me be the first to say Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Let me be the first to say Happy Easter everyone!









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








BUNNNNY!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Congrats Chris. And the extra money is always handy.

Thanks John.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
He sure is!!! Chris and Jeff arrived









Be safe on the road guys, I can't wait to see this 75 in person. You _will_ be bringing it to Cincy, right? _Right????_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Backpack zipper malfunction








Although it may have happened shortly after that Granville Island Brewery picture was taken, so who knows.









That sucks. I can't really tell from the picture, did the lens get scratched, or 'tis it only a flesh wound?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Kameirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kameirocco* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








BUNNNNY!


This is awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

so, as some of you may or (more likely) not remember, there is a Scirocco that occasionally parks on the street near my building here in NYC. it is tagged in PA. I have to this point been unsuccessful in putting a note on their car (late for something, car gone by the time I run back upstairs to write a note, etc), but today I succeeded. note left with my contact info, hopefully we will have another one
pictures of said vehicle


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*

Very cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Be safe on the road guys, I can't wait to see this 75 in person. You _will_ be bringing it to Cincy, right? _Right????_

Nope








And the lens isn't scratched or damaged at all (at least the glass element). All the focus and zoom motors are completely dead though.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*

I guess you'll have to focus manually, then.
And bring the 75 _or else!!!_
OWN!!


----------



## Studubbin (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Not scirocco content but I just found out that one of the kids on my floor died last night in his sleep.







His name was Brian and he was 18 years old. We had a 9:00 p.m. floor meeting about it about a half hour ago. I didn't really know him as a close friend, he was more of a really good acquaintance that I would see every few days or so. We haven't been told what caused his death but this kinda caught me off guard... 

_Modified by Studubbin at 7:08 PM 4-12-2009_


_Modified by Studubbin at 7:09 PM 4-12-2009_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Studubbin)*

That's sad to hear.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Studubbin)*

Bummer







Sorry to hear this.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
I love my wedge-shaped coupe. Also, certain Canadians will arrive at my house today







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









Sorry to hear about the kid, but here is a link to lighten the moment...
Oh, Canada!  
TBerk


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Hmm, I wasn't aware y'all had killer beavers up there in the GWN.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_










Wow. Worse front valence than Timbo's. Before he fixed it, that is.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

no work on the Scirocco this weekend, but we attempted to go camping. Almost got rained out, had to sleep in the car and then break camp in a monsoon this morning.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I
And bring the 75 _or else!!!_


You should read my roadtrip thread. I hope nobody's offended if I show up to Cincy in a Mk5 this year.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (cholland_)*

ouch, just glad you guys are ok.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Studubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Studubbin* »_Not scirocco content but I just found out that one of the kids on my floor died last night in his sleep.







His name was Brian and he was 18 years old. We had a 9:00 p.m. floor meeting about it about a half hour ago. I didn't really know him as a close friend, he was more of a really good acquaintance that I would see every few days or so. We haven't been told what caused his death but this kinda caught me off guard...

Very sad indeed. Our thoughts go out to the friends and family.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
You should read my roadtrip thread. I hope nobody's offended if I show up to Cincy in a Mk5 this year.

good lawd


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*

Did everybody have a good Zombie Jesus day?
http://www.zombiejesusday.org/
I worked on Laura's car most of sunday. Oh, and on Saturday, I cracked open a homebrew!

The funny thing, it was supposed to be an oatmeal stout, but it ended up more like a very dark brown ale. But it still tasted really good! I guess it was a good mistake. Still not sure why it ended up like that though.
Brendan


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
You should read my roadtrip thread. I hope nobody's offended if I show up to Cincy in a *MkII* this year.









Fixed that up for ya.







And as I said, ouch! That bites eh? Glad you guys are fine, and the car's still in good enough shape to bring home. 
And stdubbin? My sympathies, 18 year olds are supposed to wake up in the morning. That's shocking, and very sad.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Okay, since nobody has anything to put up here, and cholland needs something to entertain him other than watching Jeff doing whatever he's doing, I'll post up some pics from my adventure to the US. 
So I headed out for RoccoJulie's place, and of course, what do two girls do when they get together? They go shopping!! At the GAP. Okay, just GAP. 
Here's Julie with the bag 'o German goodness:








Of course we took Vi ctor, and he's a happy little car with his newly boosted attitude! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif He's looking fine too, I might add.
Anyway, no proper list GTG is complete without the turning of wrenches. See the happiness??
















Shadow II got a new tie rod and Julie's daughter Jill and I had to go check it out. And we stopped for some pictures. We DID NOT do burnouts in this graveyard despite what you may have heard. Okay, maybe one.








And the classic cityscape background:








This is a very pretty car, and it's very nice to drive too. Jill's excited about it and I can't blame her.
So then we headed out to Mikey Bee's place of employment. Jill drove well on the way there to, and there was some pretty challenging driving too. Anyway, there were lots of Bavarian ladies to admire, and even the "mixed breed" section of new/used cars was pretty tasty looking:








Mikey cleans up pretty good, and he's such a sweetie. Here we are discovering the mysterious ways of the BMW world:








We headed back to Julie's where we had a wonderful seafood dinner, and this gorgeous cake: Pics cause it DID happen eh?








The trip back was great, nice sunny day for it, and I saw THIS every time I checked my blind spot:








So now I just need to get these on some rims and on my car and then I can get some proper tuning done. I'll post up pics of the mess I came home to later!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Cathy that post makes me


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

wow, actually having to manage workers keeps me too busy to check on vortex throughout my day.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_wow, actually having to manage workers keeps me too busy to check on vortex throughout my day.

slacker


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Okay, since nobody has anything to put up here, and cholland needs something to entertain him other than watching Jeff doing whatever he's doing, I'll post up some pics from my adventure to the US. 

Looks like you ladies had a nice time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I saw a Citroen DS on my way home this evening. It looked pretty nice. I've never seen one in real life before.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Hi, everyone. @ Cathy, Julie, Mikey and Jilly: looks like fun
@ Chris: I saw one the other day....I was installing a carb on it (that I had torn down and cleaned up. Car ran like a champ after not having been started for 8 or 9 years. I'll be seeing more this week, as well as some CXs and SMs.
@ cholland_: That really sucks. I'm glad you're OK and the car is fixable


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

Okay, so here ya go. I knew the boys had been out at a suitable place of worship on Good Friday so I was not worried about what they were up to when I was away. (they were out tearing up the road course, and I guess they had a blast) Anyway, Adam had rented a machine for the rest of the weekend to move mud:








Yeah, lots of mud. they did pretty well till the attachment of the bucket kind of broke. But they got to this point, which was pretty good. The gravel's all still in a heap though.








Thde neighbour came over and they posed for this nice picture with "Lil' Miss Sassy". She's a great little tractor.








So I ended up spending a good deal fo the day de-mudicizing the driveway and that sort of thing, did some wiring for her purpleness, and ended up taking my cat to the vet. He did not enjoy the visit, but is home now with his dignity a bit bruised (got a kitty enima). And my retarded dog "Killer" bit me when the appraiser was here







, she got wound up around a shrub on the chain and was freaked out by the whole not breathing thing. Stupid pets. The headache's good for another five years of insurance now anyway.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Today I changed my oil.
I did an 8,000 mile change interval. You may think I'm insane, but keep in mind that the owner's manual of the Scirocco says that normal oil changes are every 7,500. I run synthetic, so I figure I could go 10k easy. The manual also says that you only have to change the filter every THREE oil changes. weeeelll, I'm not that brave yet.
I got the oil from my work - 5 quarts of 10W40 Castrol Syntec, and a K&N oil filter for $24.99. DAMNED good deal.
I also changed my spark plugs - NGK BP6ET plugs - my old ones had 35,000 miles on them, but they looked good as new, with a nice tan happy look.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I *was* using Castrol Syntec until recently, started having tons of sludge showing up in the v/c, wasn't too happy with that


----------



## Studubbin (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

T-minus 45 days til Cincy '09!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Studubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Studubbin* »_T-minus 45 days til Cincy '09!
















Wow, thanks for the kick in the pants eh? I needed it!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Studubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Studubbin* »_T-minus 45 days til Cincy '09!
















damn school getting in the way of scirocco prep


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

on a side note, the top 10 on the new and improved streamlined Cincy thread is quite the shocker
Chris16vRocco	859
twardnw	643
punchbug	462
DrFraserCrane	383
Iroczgirl	288
wheeltowheel	286
tmechanic	279
vwdaun	267
Princess_Pink	263
TheTimob	261


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Eeeek! I've got a lot to do before then, and only some of it car related! At least the Bonanza project is winding down.... currently re-grounded while the *entire* fuel injection system is in the shop. Now I only have to:
-Get the annual inspection done on the 172.
-Get the Grumman back in the air with new wings etc.
-Finish the suspension / exhaust on Margaret's Mk1 so she can take it home from Cincy.
-Install a new front main seal / crank sprocket / timing belt / motor mount etc on the 16v.
To say nothing of the major surgery I have "planned" for the '86.
'Eh, whatever is done before Cincy is done before Cincy.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

Wait?!?!, how did I make the top 10, I don't post that much, at least it doesn't feel like I post that much.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Wait?!?!, how did I make the top 10, I don't post that much, at least it doesn't feel like I post that much.









thats what Im saying....even Princess_Pink is in the top 10







and Cathy, even on her 'the pony express is faster than my internet connection' dial up is up there


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Studubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Studubbin* »_T-minus 45 days til Cincy '09!
















Yeah holy ****!
We might end up taking Laura's golf to Cincy this year. (assuming that it's finished!!!) I doubt I'll be able to finish the Corrado, unless I happen to fall upon another pile of money somewhere.
Brendan


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Studubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Studubbin* »_T-minus 45 days til Cincy '09!
















Oh, ****. I better get going.
Of course, it's always nice when I'm stuck at work, then on my day off it rains.


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

My car still needs to be painted, my BBSs need to be built, and I have yet to get music going in my car, and I need a timing belt before I partake in the 400 mile journey to this fabled 'cincy'.
In 45 days? With a month of school left? hm.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_I *was* using Castrol Syntec until recently, started having tons of sludge showing up in the v/c, wasn't too happy with that

I was using Syntec but it has a tendency to break down at high temperatures, the engine is way happier on Royal Purple. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Oh, ****. I better get going.
Of course, it's always nice when I'm stuck at work, then on my day off it rains.









Buck up little buddy. According to the weather forecast, the weather will improve eventually.








Oh and


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (hexagone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hexagone* »_In 45 days? With a month of school left? hm.

You're not trying hard enough. Mechanical first, aesthetics second.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
You're not trying hard enough. Mechanical first, aesthetics second.

@ Joe: Here is your list of things to do before Cincy.








_Rear brake swap to TT calipers
Paint brakes
Front brake rotors and pads
Powder coat parts
Engine seal replacements
ABF alternator and serp setup including Mk3 power steering pump
Paint engine block
Engine swap
Heater core
Seats and Door panel swap
Shampoo carpets
Amplifier installation
Secondary cig adapter installation
Sunroof seal replacement and lubrication
Rust repair on B-pillar
Headliner installation_
Show some ambition would ya.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

@ Stewart, sorry about the kid at school.









_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
damn school getting in the way of scirocco prep









School/Work, very good at messing up a schedule.


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Okay, so here ya go. ...










Now that is a proper sized workshop. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
How many extra Sciroccos can fit in there?










_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_You're not trying hard enough. Mechanical first, aesthetics second.

I am just about ready for Cincy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








-I got brand new BF Goodrich sticky tires yesterday.
-New Bosch 90A alternator.
-Going to replace pass. side front fender with a color matched fender.
-Leather door panel install.
...and that's it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















The rest will have to wait after Cincy.


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*

hells yeah, got the fifth and the sixth off... i like this


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
I am just about ready for Cincy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








-I got brand new BF Goodrich sticky tires yesterday.
-New Bosch 90A alternator.
-Going to replace pass. side front fender with a color matched fender.
-Leather door panel install.
...and that's it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















The rest will have to wait after Cincy.

You're actually gonna bring a *SCIROCCO* to Cincy? OMFG! 








Brendan


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_Cathy that post makes me
















Then this one may really make you smile. It finally happened I think...reading up on it tonight, but so far it's a perfect fit for a juvenile plant. Anyway, I found a little guy that looked like this guy in my school greenhouse today. And it smelled nice and sweet too. Oddly, I have kids that regularily "check their plants" with a great sense of duty. Anyway, it was an older, leggier version of this:








Likely they were trying to save the earth one plant at a time, or getting ready for the day marks have to be in, April 20th.
















Anyway, I marched said plant through the classroom in all its palmate glory and locked it in a cupboard. I'm sure the rumours of me having a private crop will abound, but it ended up in the VP's office. He was gonna put it in the principal's windowsill.








It was too windy for therapy, so it's a good thing that I had something to divert my attentions. Tomorrow I'll be looking hard and long at a few other weed seedlings out there that look "odd". My life is so interesting eh? And if anyone cares, the baby spiderlings are doing very well.


_Modified by punchbug at 3:01 PM 4-14-2009_


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^








Picture the kids faces in a month or two when the plant is at about 1' to 2' tall and they see it sittin' in the principal's window sill


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

holy fack! This managing bull**** is work :| First time I've been able to check vortex all day, oy


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Now that is a proper sized workshop. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
How many extra Sciroccos can fit in there?









I am just about ready for Cincy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








-I got brand new BF Goodrich sticky tires yesterday.
-New Bosch 90A alternator.
-Going to replace pass. side front fender with a color matched fender.
-Leather door panel install.
...and that's it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















The rest will have to wait after Cincy.

Likely no Sciroccos, that's where the crop will go. No, wait, errrr, that's where the kid's cars will go.







There, fixed THAT. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Seriously, it'll be for his 4 cars, and assorted off road stuff, his sled, and his tools. And should he and his well qualified friends from work decide to, it would accommodate the fuselage of a fixer-upper plane also.


----------



## ROBZUK (Sep 4, 2005)

Dunno if we're coming now that I have 2 EVIL RED GERMANS in my back yard!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (hexagone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hexagone* »_My car still needs to be painted, my BBSs need to be built, and I have yet to get music going in my car, and I need a timing belt before I partake in the 400 mile journey to this fabled 'cincy'.
In 45 days? With a month of school left? hm.

Just get the timing belt done. The rest is not important before coming to Cincy. Faded red paint? No biggie. Wheels? Well, it's rolling on something right now isn't it? Music.... well, that would be the 2nd thing to fix, but not vital, especially if caravaning with others.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (Oh wait, scratch the







since you're underage.)


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Buck up little buddy. According to the weather forecast, the weather will improve eventually.







]

Yeah, like Thursday, when I have to work.
I really need to change the oil in the Jeep. if it's not raining too bad tomorrow I might just do it in the rain to get it over with. Then if I can find my ratcheting combination wrenches I'll get back to work on the brake booster.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Hooray for latenight martinis.
That is all.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hmm, 9:50 pm and still at work. got here at 7:30 this morning, yep, this stinks.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_hmm, 9:50 pm and still at work. got here at 7:30 this morning, yep, this stinks.
Right there with ya, man. I think I only worked 55 hours last week - slacking off a bit I guess.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

and all you get for finishing a project on time is another project. never a bonus.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yay for working through the night?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

still going...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_still going...

That's crazy late. I used to hate coming home from work at 10.30pm.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

the way things are going...
2000 more prints to do, 1000 of 2 designs. takes 45 minutes to print 100, except there's only room for 450 on each roll. So every 4 times (180 minutes) there is a round that takes half the time, plus 5 minutes to set up a new roll. So 230 minutes (3 hours 45 minutes) per roll. 2000 prints will take 4.4 rolls (round to 4.5), for a grand total of 1035 minutes (17 hours 15 minutes).
oy.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I think. So I'm gonna use a stopwatch on the next couple of times and see what it averages out to be. I think I might be able to do 100 in less than 45 minutes, but not by much


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hmm, nope, exactly 45 minutes to print 100 and start the next group


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

vortex sure does have a lot of down-time in the middle of the night


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Supposed to be getting nicer weather over the next couple days, think I'll clear enough stuff from around the Scirocco that I can drive it.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ok, this is as much as I can take, been in the office for ... (quick calculation...) 19 hours. I'm headed home. Be back in 5 hours


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Goodmorning.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Good morning! I'm doing the same thing as last night, sort of. Marking. No beer this morning though. Report cards are coming up. Today's big thrill is major dental work on both side of my jaw. Yippee skippeeee.







Smile for now, likely not gonna happen for a few days otherwise. I guess I need to do my big greenhouse search this morning too eh?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Hooray for latenight martinis.
That is all.

Here here!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Today's big thrill is major dental work on both side of my jaw. Yippee skippeeee.







Smile for now, likely not gonna happen for a few days otherwise.

Ewwwwwwwww.
We should discuss a "proposed sequence of events" for next weekend 'eh?


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_on a side note, the top 10 on the new and improved streamlined Cincy thread is quite the shocker
Chris16vRocco	859
twardnw	643
punchbug	462
DrFraserCrane	383
Iroczgirl	288
wheeltowheel	286
tmechanic	279
vwdaun	267
Princess_Pink	263
TheTimob	261


I'M BEATING TIMBO? how does that happen???


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Is this near A2? or OH?

_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Ewwwwwwwww.
We should discuss a "proposed sequence of events" for next weekend 'eh?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
I'M BEATING TIMBO? how does that happen???

Timbo found something else to take up his time


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*

bow chikka bow wow


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_ok, this is as much as I can take, been in the office for ... (quick calculation...) 19 hours. I'm headed home. Be back in 5 hours 
Sorry, man. I had a few days like that during this last project-that-will-not-die, and it's no fun at all. When the kids start hanging on to your legs not wanting you to go to work anymore, it's bad. I guess you couldn't get any of the non-manager types to stay and do that? (To which I assume the answer is: "Not if it's gonna be done right.")

_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Today's big thrill is major dental work on both side of my jaw. Yippee skippeeee. 
Heh, funny - I have a dentist appointment on my plate today as well. Only one side, thankfully, but it's a cracked tooth so probably won't be pleasant.








Awww, nuts. Owned again. I need to quit posting in this thread. ;D Lemme see what I can toss in here...
OK, here's something. Full story later in the thread....










_Modified by kerensky at 9:23 PM 4-16-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Sorry, man. I had a few days like that during this last project-that-will-not-die, and it's no fun at all. When the kids start hanging on to your legs not wanting you to go to work anymore, it's bad. I guess you couldn't get any of the non-manager types to stay and do that? (To which I assume the answer is: *"Not if it's gonna be done right."*)

yeah, that pretty much sums it up. All of the non-manager workers are just temps, they don't have keys and no training on the printers. That's the only real down-side of working for such a small company, loads and loads of responsibility. At leats the computers are behaving nicely and we aren't having any server issues, that's the other half of my title here, IT Administrator.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
Timbo found something else to take up his time










In other news: I found this when I went to Staples...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Slack's Hoagie Shack?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Since I recently turned the big 45 I went to the doctor for my physical last Friday. After all the bleeding, poking and prodding my doctor and I had a brief discussion of his findings.
Doc: "You are too fat."
Me: "That's it?"
Doc: "You want details?
Me: "Yeah."
Doc: "You are really too fat."


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_Slack's Hoagie Shack?

















i heard that place is hella good.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Since I recently turned the big 45 I went to the doctor for my physical last Friday. After all the bleeding, poking and prodding my doctor and I had a brief discussion of his findings.
Doc: "You are too fat."
Me: "That's it?"
Doc: "You want details?
Me: "Yeah."
Doc: "You are really too fat."


I would have said "oh yeah, well you look like a bucket of ****!"








Brendan


----------



## mrs lee (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_

















It should say mrs lee's cleaning...mr lee does no cleaning!
Soooo, does anyone want to help a gal out and give me the hotel info for the gtg? mr lee has apparently had a brain fart and doesn't know how to get this info for me.














I've only asked a million times.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mrs lee)*

^ who let you in?


----------



## mrs lee (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*























Who me???


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mrs lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrs lee* »_
It should say mrs lee's cleaning...mr lee does no cleaning!
Soooo, does anyone want to help a gal out and give me the hotel info for the gtg? mr lee has apparently had a brain fart and doesn't know how to get this info for me.














I've only asked a million times.


Holiday Inn at Roberts Center


_Modified by bigtavo at 1:27 PM 4-15-2009_


----------



## mrs lee (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*

Oh thank you!!! That took all of 2 seconds.








Is there a group rate / block of rooms reserved? Is there a code or something I have to give them when I reserve?


_Modified by mrs lee at 10:43 AM 4-15-2009_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_Is this near A2? or OH?


Eastern OH....


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mrs lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrs lee* »_Oh thank you!!! That took all of 2 seconds.








Is there a group rate / block of rooms reserved? Is there a code or something I have to give them when I reserve?

_Modified by mrs lee at 10:43 AM 4-15-2009_

Yes, ask for the scirocco.org group rate.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

What would we do without wives to plan for us?
*thinks*
I'd miss a lot of things. But I'd probably live longer.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_bow chikka bow wow

_Chick-a_ being the pivotal word there.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
i heard that place is hella good. 

^^ Dis man speaks da troof. But really, stick to hoagies. Their steaks aren't so great.


----------



## mrs lee (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_What would we do without wives to plan for us?

you just wouldn't!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Since I recently turned the big 45 I went to the doctor for my physical last Friday. After all the bleeding, poking and prodding my doctor and I had a brief discussion of his findings.
Doc: "You are too fat."
Me: "That's it?"
Doc: "You want details?
Me: "Yeah."
Doc: "You are really too fat."


At least you didn't get the finger wave *ugh*
If it makes you feel any better, listen to this:
\My boss - owner of the running store I work at - is incredibly fit. Works out (runs/swims/bikes/gym stuff) 5 days a week. She's vegetarian, eats very cleanly....
and still has way too high cholesterol.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
At least you didn't get the finger wave *ugh*
If it makes you feel any better, listen to this:
\My boss - owner of the running store I work at - is incredibly fit. Works out (runs/swims/bikes/gym stuff) 5 days a week. She's vegetarian, eats very cleanly....
and still has way too high cholesterol. 

My cholesterol number was 178 and I try my best to keep the cow population in check. Vegetables and more specifically salads are a waste of digestive real estate if you are askin' me. Are you askin' me?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
My cholesterol number was 178 and I try my best to keep the cow population in check. Vegetables and more specifically salads are a waste of digestive real estate if you are askin' me. Are you askin' me?

I couldn't agree more.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_... Vegetables and more specifically *salads* are a waste of digestive real estate if you are askin' me. Are you askin' me?

AKA rabbit food.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Gaaah. Yesterday was like a kick-start to my seasonal allergies. It's like someone flicked the "On' switch at 6:00 pm last night. Itchy/watery eyes, sneezing, sniffling, itchy throat...
I need to hunt down some Claritin.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
My cholesterol number was 178 and I try my best to keep the cow population in check. Vegetables and more specifically salads are a waste of digestive real estate if you are askin' me. Are you askin' me?


heh, and here I just ordered a salad for lunch, but it does have a healthy topping of pork and turkey on it


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Page 2. This thread.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4345422


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Page 2. This thread.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4345422

And a whole bunch of page 1. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

someone help me find water pump studs for 16v


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

huh?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_huh?

someone help me find water pump studs for 16v


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

wut?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

never heard of such a thing


----------



## ROBZUK (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
At least you didn't get the finger wave *ugh*
If it makes you feel any better, listen to this:
\My boss - owner of the running store I work at - is incredibly fit. Works out (runs/swims/bikes/gym stuff) 5 days a week. She's vegetarian, eats very cleanly....
and still has way too high cholesterol. 

There is NO, I REPEAT NO, correlation of dietary cholesterol intake and high cholesterol levels. If there were, I'd be a walking heart attack taking in 200ish grams of fat per day. Wanna see your cholesterol level plummet? Step away from the high fructose corn syrup and let your liver do its thing which is to regulate cholesterol and not deal with a man made chemical that WILL kill you if you let it!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ROBZUK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ROBZUK* »_
There is NO, I REPEAT NO, correlation of dietary cholesterol intake and high cholesterol levels. If there were, I'd be a walking heart attack taking in 200ish grams of fat per day. Wanna see your cholesterol level plummet? Step away from the high fructose corn syrup and let your liver do its thing which is to regulate cholesterol and not deal with a man made chemical that WILL kill you if you let it!









And the hfcs is why Americans are in poor shape. It's in pretty much all of the sodas here. Yet, in Europe (and Mexico, don't know about elsewhere) they use real sugar instead of the hfcs. They also aren't as obese as we are.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
And the hfcs is why Americans are in poor shape. It's in pretty much all of the sodas here. Yet, in Europe (and Mexico, don't know about elsewhere) they use real sugar instead of the hfcs. They also aren't as obese as we are. 

Mexico has started making the change to HFCS in thier sodas


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
Mexico has started making the change to HFCS in thier sodas


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
Timbo found some*ONE* else to take up his time


We're no longer BFF's







Timob does not speak to the Amberz anymore


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

nice own
I see that we have taken over the "rolling shots" thread lol


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
We're no longer BFF's







Timob does not speak to the Amberz anymore

















There there, I'm sure he has a perfectly good reason.


----------



## CALAWAYMK2 (Apr 10, 2002)

I sure missed scirocco tv last year. Is there any chance for it this year?


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_








There there, I'm sure he has a perfectly good reason.

















I know he does. I just wish we were still friends.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_









Cause I'm sure you drink so much Mexican sodas!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Cause I'm sure you drink so much Mexican sodas! 









You're grammer are great!








It might not affect me personally, but it's a shame to see that sort of thing happen.
And some international food stores sell Mexican Coca-Cola with real sugar.
I wonder if Puerto Rican soda has real sugar. All I remember is that it comes in 11.7oz cans instead of 12oz ones because it's an even metric measurement.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (mrs lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrs lee* »_
It should say mrs lee's cleaning...mr lee does no cleaning!
Soooo, does anyone want to help a gal out and give me the hotel info for the gtg? mr lee has apparently had a brain fart and doesn't know how to get this info for me.














I've only asked a million times.


It's too much like asking for directions. I'm posting before I thaw completely.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_







I know he does. I just wish we were still friends.









Huh, what??


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

well...
it's finally official.
i've turned in my 'request for vacation' papers...
the ginster is _definitely_... *IN*.









see ya there,suckas.








p.s. randall? IM me for departure date infos and such. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_well...
it's finally official.
i've turned in my 'request for vacation' papers...
the ginster is _definitely_... *IN*.









_Nice._
This is gonna be good.
I can't wait.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_This is gonna be good.


um, yeah.

_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I can't wait.

me too, also.

s'been too long.


----------



## Chopper (May 26, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (ginster86roc)*

who do i order the official T-shirt from this year?


----------



## rocconut (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chopper)*

Made reservations for Cincy today. We'll be arriving on the evening of the 3rd and departing on the 8th. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
By the looks of it I think we may break last year's record.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (rocconut)*

can some kind soul out there link me to the page (as in previous years) that showed:
-date of departure
-itinerary
-vehicle submission

it'd save me *much* time in reading into this here 'cincy' thread.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_can some kind soul out there link me to the page (as in previous years) that showed:
-date of departure
-itinerary
-vehicle submission

it'd save me *much* time in reading into this here 'cincy' thread.









First post on the first page, my dear sir.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (CALAWAYMK2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CALAWAYMK2* »_I sure missed scirocco tv last year. Is there any chance for it this year?

Just need to find some good videos is all.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Just need to find some good videos is all.

I'll bring a bunch!
Oh... wait.....








They may have a limited audience. 
Car videos? Loads of cool stuff out there. Check out some of Jeremy Clarksons old 'Motor World' stuff
I spent a summer at work watching this stuff..
http://video.google.com/videos...emb=0


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_can some kind soul out there link me to the page (as in previous years) that showed:
-date of departure
-itinerary
-vehicle submission

it'd save me *much* time in reading into this here 'cincy' thread.









Plus, there's no page for that stuff... yet. Usually around May 1st-ish. Glad to hear you're makin' the trek!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sweet, I finally get to leave work!! that makes 46 hours worked so far this week, expecting to put in close to 90 hours by the end of Sunday. :|


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_sweet, I finally get to leave work!! that makes 46 hours worked so far this week, expecting to put in close to 90 hours by the end of Sunday. :|

And let me guess, you're salaried, so you don't get overtime pay?

-----------------------patented thought divider-------------------------------

Why do the Orioles always get blown out by the Rangers?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_









Mmmm, glowing richness.....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_can some kind soul out there link me to the page (as in previous years) that showed:
-date of departure
-itinerary
-vehicle submission

it'd save me *much* time in reading into this here 'cincy' thread.









Date of departure:
Depends when you want to get there, and how fast you want to drive getting there/how far away you live. Most people roll in Friday night I guess. 
Itinerary: 
Pizza in the garage Friday night, featuring the best music you've ever heard, the never ending symphony of Roccos rolling up the road. It will make you smile, no matter what your musical taste. Saturday mid day there's usually an aerial photo setup, and people do horsetrading, bull****ting, general socializing, and mainly hanging out. Saturday night is brisket and often videos on the garage door.
Sunday is more gawking at cars, and then a cruise to an ice cream joint where we head home from. Lots of hugs, even tears....








Vehicle Submission:
This is a very stringent, complex process, and you MUST do it correctly or face ridicule. Here's the way it works: You drive in, and ask yourself this one question, and one question only. You must answer yourself truthfully. "Did I drive a Scirocco this year?" 
-
If YES, proceed to any spot you like the looks of along the left hand side of the driveway, avoiding the trees, and other cars. Avoid stirring up dust and rocks as you enter; your car will get strangely excited with all those other Sciroccos around and will want to act silly. And smile for Pete's sakes, you're at Cincy!!! Throngs of fans, and the paparazzi will greet you, so act like a damned celebrity wouldja? Damn, you look fine!
If NO, then you must be driving a Kia, so resist the urge to bang your head until parked please.







A suitable amount of head hanging IS called for however. And quietly slink your car into the row on the right hand side of the driveway. There may be some otherwise fine automobiles on that side of the driveway, but they will all be SHUNNED, for this weekend even your 911 is a Kia. Okay, maybe not really. And Kia owners will NOT be shunned, you're at Cincy dammit!!!! We're happy to see anyone who's wierd enough to "get it". SO DO show up even if you're driving a Kia. We might poke you with a stick a few times though.








Don't forget the sunblock, though that's funny for a Canuck to be telling a Floridian eh? Actually no, I'll be the one going lobstah red. It'll likely be the first burn of the year for me.







Can't wait!!! (In tail wagging mode now thinking about it...) Can't wait to see ya!!! WOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (vwdaun)*

Room reserved!
Becky says HI EVERYONE!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_well...
it's finally official.
i've turned in my 'request for vacation' papers...
the ginster is _definitely_... *IN*.









see ya there,suckas.








p.s. randall? IM me for departure date infos and such. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 























Yeah it makes me


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

yes
SUNBLOCK IS A MUST!
sorry for the shout just trying to warn people
i peeled twice last year
it was hell when i got home


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_... And Kia owners will NOT be shunned, you're at Cincy dammit!!!! We're happy to see anyone who's wierd enough to "get it". SO DO show up even if you're driving a Kia. We might *poke you with a stick* a few times though.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Room reserved!
Becky says HI EVERYONE!









Becky?? Did you finally name your white car Timbo????


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (punchbug)*

Scirocco content, because this page is low on Scirocco content.








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4069102


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (punchbug)*

Cathy, Becky is is the new Mrs.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Scirocco content, because this page is low on Scirocco content.








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4069102

Looks like a quantum


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (Mtl-Marc)*

I gots me one of them wild bush roccos too, I'll have to go snap a picture of it if I can sneak up on it.....maybe later today. Took the day off using the dental stuffs as an excuse.


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
We're no longer BFF's







Timob does not speak to the Amberz anymore









Amber, please forgive him, he's really busy right now between the mrs., work, choir, his plate is full. Give him some time he'll come around.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (raulito)*

choir?
looks a little rich rob!
only pic i have















177 btw^

_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 1:49 PM 4-16-2009_


_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 12:19 AM 4-18-2009_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
Looks like a quantum



















You are nuts.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
















a) You are nuts.

a) What was your first clue?
Link to the _*Quantum*_ has no pictures.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (bigtavo)*

just a weeee bit rich. naa... it was in calibration mode. first time i actually hooked it up and turned the key on. motor wasn't running, etc...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
















You are nuts.

you just _now_ figured that out








oh.... GINSTER!!!! YOU DIRTY HIPPY!!!!!! 
glad your coming to cincy this year


















_Modified by mr lee at 7:12 AM 4-16-2009_


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

I <3 craigslist.
Last night I picked up a pair of MK2 Recaro velour seats for $65 in awesome condition. Now I have an alternate pair to complement my Trophys mmmm.
Then I'm picking up a set of Borbet BSs with 195/45s for an unheard-of price as well. Ice cube said something along the lines of this- Today was a good day


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (hexagone)*

Goodmorning, I think I need to replace my front wheel bearings.


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

^me too
clunk clunk clunk clunk


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Carl! Glad you're gonna make it this year!!!!!
I had a 3 hour staff meeting this morning. Woot! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Can't complain though, the sun is actually shining today. Might wash the Raddo.
Brendan


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_

Why do the Orioles always get blown out by the Rangers?









because its the Orioles.
but you know, if they can win 2 out of 3 games in a series, I can live with the blowout losses. still only counts as 1 loss if it was by 1 run or 30


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Eastern OH....

hmmmm..... too bad. I'll be in Toledo OH for the better part of the day on Saturday 4/18 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (hexagone)*

a crub jumped out at me last night


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_nice own
I see that we have taken over the "rolling shots" thread lol

Where is MIke Smith?? Mikey you have that rolling Video on the way to cincy 3 years ago?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Dude, That is not the way to win that busted up award......








_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_a crub jumped out at me last night


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (raulito)*

Mrs?!?! Damn, Timbo's not wasting any time.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

daun, is the scirocco.org registration up yet ?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

cincy!!








+


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_a crub jumped out at me last night


















Because it needs to be said:
*That* will buff right out.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Mrs?!?! Damn, Timbo's not wasting any time.

the Timob does waste time not f*cking around


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

Cause you love to drive:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLpLU7D7MWk


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Neptuno)*

worth every second thanks


----------



## mrs lee (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_well...
it's finally official.
i've turned in my 'request for vacation' papers...
the ginster is _definitely_... *IN*.









see ya there,suckas.








p.s. randall? IM me for departure date infos and such. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

HOOOOOOOOORAY!!! Sugar is my favorite, can't wait to see her!
And you too Carl















I can't wait!!! To see all the pretty cars and faces (but mostly for the time off work). Cincy ftw!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_daun, is the scirocco.org registration up yet ?

Nope, haven't started on that yet.....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Just applied for my leave day. We shall see if they grant it or not.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I need to fill out the paperwork for the time off.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Pitter Patter then.....


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

just printed it, walking it up to my boss' desk now.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

and his comment as I handed it to him was 'you're killing me smalls!'
Kinda sucks, we have 2 big projects that first week of June, but if we get art files early enough I can print it before I head out of town.


----------



## mrs lee (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Put in mine yesterday...still waiting to hear...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

still gotta book a flight for my wife, gonna pick her up in Dayton on Friday evening


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Hotel........... Reserved!
Still don't know which kia I'm driving this year....








Brendan


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mrs lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrs lee* »_
It should say mrs lee's cleaning...mr lee does no cleaning!
Soooo, does anyone want to help a gal out and give me the hotel info for the gtg? mr lee has apparently had a brain fart and doesn't know how to get this info for me.














I've only asked a million times.


Hmmm... Mr Lee and another man I know sound to be very similar to one another.... helpless men. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
makes me need


----------



## mrs lee (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
makes me need























Hahahaha, indeed!


----------



## sciroccos4lifewife (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_well...
it's finally official.
i've turned in my 'request for vacation' papers...
the ginster is _definitely_... *IN*.











Well, well. Finally get to meet the infamous ginster!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Pitter Patter then.....









yup


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_Hmmm... Mr Lee and another man I know sound to be very similar to one another.... helpless men. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
makes me need























Well, I do 90% of the dishes and about 70% of the laundry. Plus I'm in charge of the cars and technology. Oh, and I do trash, too.
Wait a tic........I think I might be getting screwed in the separations of duties.








Well, she doesn't bat an eyelash when I either do car work or go to a GTG or car show, so I guess fair's fair. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Well, I do 90% of the dishes and about 70% of the laundry. Plus I'm in charge of the cars and technology. Oh, and I do trash, too.
Wait a tic........I think I might be getting screwed in the separations of duties.








Well, she doesn't bat an eyelash when I either do car work or go to a GTG or car show, so I guess fair's fair. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Well, I have no doubt that you do a good job Joe, but my hubby's idea of cleaning up is tossing the scalloped potato casserole dish into the dishwasher and hoping for the best. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif And my idea of cleaning up is unloading that same dishwasher, rewashing all of the dishes with baked on residue, and deep soaking that same darn casserole dish. Nah, in my house, I'm pretty much it; the men are hopeless. And I'm usually too busy to actually get the job done reliably. But much of my day home was about laundry, cooking and cleaning. With marking thrown in to break up the monotony. Oh yay. 
And the boy just came home. Brown had two previous "failure to deliver" experiences this week, and after writing a $200 brokerage cheque, he now HAS the plumbing for his garage floor. Yep, I will have to rent a corner in his shop come wintertime. I HATE cold concrete. Tonight is about moving gravel, not that I'll be doing it.









Oh, EDIT: He just checked the packages and part of the shipment is MISSING







Brown really needs to be on the island. Like yesterday.







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by punchbug at 5:52 PM 4-16-2009_


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Out of Boredom in Ireland right now... otherwise known as avoiding a paper due on Tuesday... I decided to put up some pictures because clearly the individual who owned... FAILED...
Saw this on my way to Guinness with the parents...blue stripes made me happy.








Saw some pink(of course)...








Then, while in Sligo visiting the roommate, I discovered this on her relatives farm...








Then... of course... at the end of the day... there was lots of...








Did I forget to mention I got to hold a baby........








and it stuck its tongue out!!!!!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Well, I have no doubt that you do a good job Joe, but my hubby's idea of cleaning up is tossing the scalloped potato casserole dish into the dishwasher and hoping for the best. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif And my idea of cleaning up is unloading that same dishwasher, rewashing all of the dishes with baked on residue, and deep soaking that same darn casserole dish. 

It's pretty much the opposite with Amber and I. I gotta do the dishes, clean the house (vacuum, dust, etc), organize things and all that fun stuff. Then again Amber is the worker bee who works/pays bills so I'm trying to pull my part.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (raulito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raulito* »_
Amber, please forgive him, he's really busy right now between the mrs., work, choir, his plate is full. Give him some time he'll come around.









+1 Timob is a busy man as of late. He's busy and happy about it, no better way to be. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Mrs?!?! Damn, Timbo's not wasting any time.

I think raul meant Ms. That's okay though!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Anyway,

Today, I took apart my evil leaky aftermarket moonroof. I found that the body-to-frame seal was all gnarly. So I went to Lowe's with raulito and got two new seals for it. I put it back together for a test. next week I shall disassemble it and strip and re-paint the rusty edges of the metal of the roof where the original dealer cut it apart to add the roof.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

woo! I get to leave work at a normal-ish time tonight


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

so... Ive been under a rock for a year now.. when is Cincy again?
I think I might try to make it...


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mrs lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrs lee* »_
Hahahaha, indeed!

Look at mrs lee picking up the quality of the lee household postings!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (nos4a2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nos4a2* »_yes
SUNBLOCK IS A MUST!
sorry for the shout just trying to warn people
i peeled twice last year
it was hell when i got home

This.
My forehead got burned so bad it swelled up and blistered, and was......well, I'd better not mention it in case some of you have just eaten. I also left for Europe the day after Cincy, so I looked absolutely great while I was over there.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_a crub jumped out at me last night










Why'd you let that happen?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
because its the Orioles.
but you know, if they can win 2 out of 3 games in a series, I can live with the blowout losses. still only counts as 1 loss if it was by 1 run or 30

Word.
Too bad I don't have Ian Kinsler in my fantasy league.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_I need to fill out the paperwork for the time off.

Mine has been approved. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Saw some pink(of course)...









Sweet 1st gen Yaris. I saw one of those with Echo badges in Havre de Grace a couple of years ago. Those weren't sold here, but they were sold in Canada. The one I saw had Ontario plates.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_so... Ive been under a rock for a year now.. when is Cincy again?
I think I might try to make it...


June 5-7.
Hope to see you there. I need to drool all over your car.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

huzzah! Just started some coals to grill steaks for dinner


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_huzzah! Just started some coals to grill steaks for dinner









Yummie http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_Out of Boredom in Ireland right now... otherwise known as avoiding a paper due on Tuesday... I decided to put up some pictures because clearly the individual who owned... FAILED... 
Yikes. I'm not sure, but I think I've just been








Oddly enough, I borrowed a camera from the office today and snapped a couple of pictures, so I have a couple stored up for further 'accidental ownage'. Anyway, I had some work to do a few weekends ago - the wife was complaining about my Dad's truck brakes making some odd noises, so I settled in to take a look...









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








Anyone ever seen *that* happen? 








Lesson here: Don't assume that your Dad has kept up the maintenance. 200,000 miles on these rotors...










_Modified by kerensky at 9:20 PM 4-16-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

holy cow! that's nuts!


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_holy cow! that's nuts!
Yeah, MIssy told me it was 'grinding'. I was busy at work and couldn't get free for a couple of weekends. Then she said it just stopped making the noise. :/


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

I haven't seen a rotor separate from the hub like that before, but I have seen rotors that were thinner than that, though. When I was in the high school auto shop, a guy in my class was working on a van (belonging to the school janitor) that had rotors that were ground down paper thin on the inside (stuck caliper). He shoved a screwdriver in the vents of the rotor and busted what was left of the rotor surface off of it in little pieces.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I haven't seen a rotor separate from the hub like that before, but I have seen rotors that were thinner than that, though. When I was in the high school auto shop, a guy in my class was working on a van (belonging to the school janitor) that had rotors that were ground down paper thin on the inside (stuck caliper). He shoved a screwdriver in the vents of the rotor and busted what was left of the rotor surface off of it in little pieces. 
Yeah, there are some spots on that rotor where it's that thin - you can see the ribs telegraphing thru the face of the rotor. Caliper wasn't stuck, either, though I did have fun getting it back in since the boot had popped out of it's groove. I thought I was going to have to rebuild the caliper.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

^^ 6 posts in a row, Chris? No wonder he's got so many posts in this thread. 
Sheesh.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_ 
p.s. randall? IM me for departure date infos and such. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

you have an IM









49 days to go ...


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
This.
My forehead got burned so bad it swelled up and blistered, and was......well, I'd better not mention it in case some of you have just eaten. I also left for Europe the day after Cincy, so I looked absolutely great while I was over there.

I thought this is how you got sunburned

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

^^ That's a great picture. I still love it. It's almost like Chris is saying, "now gather around me, children, I have a story to tell..."







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Found this.
Sniff, she was a beauty.









This is a happier picture. Always be sure to buy your cars nice birthday presents eh? I got this for her highness when she turned 20 (she's easily distracted by shiny things). Klausie is getting spoiled for his 30th too!










_Modified by punchbug at 3:45 PM 4-17-2009_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
June 5-7.
Hope to see you there. I need to drool all over your car.









x2 bring towels.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Hmmm... Mr Lee and another man I know sound to be very similar to one another.... helpless men. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
makes me need


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Oh dear, the election is still going on? I thought it was 2008 elections? Hmm...what ever happened to that anyway??


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

You know, I don't like after Cincy. All the threads are about boring old car parts. I have no idea what anything else is aside from the battery, the key, and the ignition (where you put the key in). Oh and the radio and seats and...yeah that's about it.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_You know, I don't like after Cincy. All the threads are about boring old car parts. I have no idea what anything else is aside from the battery, the key, and the ignition (where you put the key in). Oh and the radio and seats and...yeah that's about it.









maybe all the girls can have a tech session..... cathy?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

Yo Mr Lee, No camping for you guys?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_Yo Mr Lee, No camping for you guys?

i think we're taking the hotel route! 
own.










_Modified by mr lee at 7:42 AM 4-17-2009_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Oh dear, the election is still going on? I thought it was 2008 elections? Hmm...what ever happened to that anyway??









It's the election that never ends!
So, mr lee and DrFraserCrane are lazy bastards, and scirocco*joe and cholland_ attempt to jettison metal parts behind us. Who do you want as your forum president?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
i think we're taking the hotel route! 
own.









_Modified by mr lee at 7:42 AM 4-17-2009_

No Problem, just checking on yous guys status http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_








Never been a big MkII fan myself, but your car always gets two schwings up. 'Course, maybe it's the paint job.








Speaking of Shifty's handiwork, there's a white MkI that he restored for a guy in KC last year. That guy isn't a friend of yours, is he? Any chance of talking him into a Cincy trip? (Not that I'll be going this year, but I like thinking long-term.







)


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Never been a big MkII fan myself, but your car always gets two schwings up. 'Course, maybe it's the paint job.








Speaking of Shifty's handiwork, there's a white MkI that he restored for a guy in KC last year. That guy isn't a friend of yours, is he? Any chance of talking him into a Cincy trip? (Not that I'll be going this year, but I like thinking long-term.







)

Yeah his name is Mike and he attended last year! 








not sure if he's coming out this year.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Neptuno)*

goodmorning


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Yeah his name is Mike and he attended last year! 
Yeah, that's the one. I got to see that one in progress a couple of times - I tried real hard not to drool on it.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hmm, apparently, I filled out the time-off request incorrectly.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
It's the election that never ends!
So, mr lee and DrFraserCrane are lazy bastards, and scirocco*joe and cholland_ attempt to jettison metal parts behind us. Who do you want as your forum president?









depends who is leading


----------



## mrs lee (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
It's the election that never ends!
So, mr lee and DrFraserCrane are lazy bastards, and scirocco*joe and cholland_ attempt to jettison metal parts behind us. Who do you want as your forum president?









Mrs Lee and Princess Pink.
They clean, they sparkle, they take care of ALL the details, they're just all around fabulous. It's obvious the only way for this election to end is to bring some REAL candidates to the table. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Not to mention the eye candy factor, always an added plus.








You know you love us.
Now, let's ask again, Who do YOU want as your forum president????















I know who I'm voting for....



_Modified by mrs lee at 12:49 PM 4-17-2009_


----------



## mrs lee (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
i think we're taking the hotel route! 


yes, mrs lee and little lee (aka bettie) require shower. (Since we haven't had a working one since January...any chance to stand up to bathe, I jump at it!)


----------



## mrs lee (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_You know, I don't like after Cincy. All the threads are about boring old car parts. I have no idea what anything else is aside from the battery, the key, and the ignition (where you put the key in). Oh and the radio and seats and...yeah that's about it.









I am kind of the same way. Yes it's boring as hell, but empowering to know that someday I will be able to hold my own under the hood of my car.
And how wonderful it is to know I can change my own tire and not have to wait on the hubby or the retardo creepy insurance guy.
You just need some girlfriends who like cars.















I'll be your friend!







You can ride around with me, my car is very girl friendly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mrs lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrs lee* »_
yes, mrs lee and little lee (aka bettie) require shower. (Since we haven't had a working one since January...any chance to stand up to bathe, I jump at it!)

You know there are showers at the camp ground...... just saying


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mrs lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrs lee* »_
I'll be your friend!







You can ride around with me, my car is very girl friendly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Princess_Pink has told me she has called a seat in that car for the repeat of booze run to the next county over


----------



## mrs lee (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_
You know there are showers at the camp ground...... just saying

Nah, I think I'll pass. The hotel gives free soap!!


----------



## mrs lee (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

Oh for sure!!!
And this time SHE get's to buy!!
Woot for being of age...finally!!!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hooray for being not-quite-so-busy today


----------



## mrs lee (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_hooray for being not-quite-so-busy today

Yeah, I've done a whole lot of nothing today. Can you tell? I am actually posting...
Good time to get caught up with pages 1-174 of the cincy forum shenanigans.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrs lee* »_
I'll be your friend!







You can ride around with me, my car is very girl friendly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Yaaaaaaaaay!!!!









_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
Princess_Pink has told me she has called a seat in that car for the repeat of booze run to the next county over


Awww....







Well that's okay. I don't like alcohol anyway.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mrs lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrs lee* »_Oh for sure!!!
And this time SHE get's to buy!!
Woot for being of age...finally!!! 

she is freakin excited about it, she is like, this year, Im gonna go with Anne to get booze, and I hope I get carded, I might show them my ID just because


----------



## mrs lee (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
Yaaaaaaaaay!!!!










Hey silly, I DO have a back seat!!


----------



## mrs lee (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

You know...I still get giddy about showing my ID...sometimes I even ask kind of loudly - HEY don't you want to see my ID??
Here is it, 7 years after the fact and I still feel special when I get to show my ID and I am old enough.
I think I will be a toys-R-us kid forever...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mrs lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrs lee* »_
Hey silly, I DO have a back seat!! 

we just need to figure out how to make it fit... it's from a mk2


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mrs lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrs lee* »_You know...I still get giddy about showing my ID...sometimes I even ask kind of loudly - HEY don't you want to see my ID??
Here is it, 7 years after the fact and I still feel special when I get to show my ID and I am old enough.
I think I will be a toys-R-us kid forever...

forever?


----------



## mrs lee (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

Oh poor you....and you're married to me...
Guess I should have told you this BEFORE the nuptials...
Ooops, sorry


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mrs lee)*

hollerin we want pre-nup, we want pre-nup


----------



## mrs lee (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

Just a weeeeeee bit too late for that.
But good try. You get a cookie. Go sit in the corner and eat it.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mrs lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrs lee* »_Just a weeeeeee bit too late for that.
But good try. You get a cookie. Go sit in the corner and eat it.

his problem, not mine


----------



## mrs lee (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_









My favorite picture from the internet. Hands down. Evar.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif twardnw ftw!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_hollerin we want pre-nup, we want pre-nup

Unlike mr and mrs lee, I still have time. 
9/5/09 baby!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Unlike mr and mrs lee, I still have time. 
9/5/09 baby!









Famous last words.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrs lee* »_Here is it, 7 years after the fact and I still feel special when I get to show my ID and I am old enough.
Seven years? Oy vey, I feel old. Last time I owned a Scirocco you were in third grade...

_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Unlike mr and mrs lee, I still have time.
You keep right on believing that, Joe.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mrs lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrs lee* »_
Mrs Lee and Princess Pink.
They clean, they sparkle, they take care of ALL the details, they're just all around fabulous. It's obvious the only way for this election to end is to bring some REAL candidates to the table. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Not to mention the eye candy factor, always an added plus.








You know you love us.
Now, let's ask again, Who do YOU want as your forum president????















I know who I'm voting for....
_Modified by mrs lee at 12:49 PM 4-17-2009_

I would like to second the nomination of myself and mrslee... you see we do truly sparkle and deal with all the details. 
I remember last year at cincy we went to wal-mart and got a fair amount of alcohol... and lets be honest... what's more important than that? other than the scirocco's themselves of course...
Overall, as th Irish would say, the pair of mrslee and i are brilliant and simply anywhere we go is class..... 
so really... who do you want for your forum president?


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mrs lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrs lee* »_
yes, mrs lee and little lee (aka bettie) require shower. (Since we haven't had a working one since January...any chance to stand up to bathe, I jump at it!)

Hotel is the way to go... I am so excited to meet little lee!!! We need to turn fraser into a dog person. He needs to recognize he can love dogs and cats.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
Princess_Pink has told me she has called a seat in that car for the repeat of booze run to the next county over

I verify that. Saturday morning beer run which involves waking up a bit later than t hose who go to the car wash in the morning, we all know as a princess, I love sleep, and I call the passenger seat for the beer run.















Edited for ownage:








replacement of the duck??? I sure hope not!

_Modified by Princess_Pink at 11:21 PM 4-17-2009_


_Modified by Princess_Pink at 11:23 PM 4-17-2009_


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mrs lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrs lee* »_Oh for sure!!!
And this time SHE get's to buy!!
Woot for being of age...finally!!! 

I'll be legal on APRIL 25!!!!!!! WOOT WOO!!!!!!


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
Yaaaaaaaaay!!!!








Awww....







Well that's okay. I don't like alcohol anyway.









You dont have to like alcohol... there is snack buying as well... and sometimes folding chairs too... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

blah, almost done with work for today, need to clean both printers and start some printing to go overnight till I come back in tomorrow morning


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Not related to Sciroccos, but I saw this posted elsewhere and had a good laugh. The state of the car forums today: 

_Quote, originally posted by *Who Knows* »_Bentley Forums
- - - I used the ash tray today. How do I replace it?
Camaro/Firebird Forums
- - - My girl slept with my brother and my wife. How can I kill 'em?
btw, I have a record and I ain't going back.
Mustang (Chevelle) forums
- - -Some punk kid in a Civic tried to race me.
Monte Carlo forums
- - -Why do I keep getting pulled over, it ain't stolen yo.
Civic forums
- - -Some punk kid in a Mustang tried to race me.
VW Bug forum
- - - The Save the Earth concert was a success (pics)
Yugo Forum
- - - When's the last time yours ran?
Lamborghini forum
- - - Wind noise around 210MPH
Miata forums
- - - Some ******* jackass in a Chevy Tahoe just ran over my car (pics)
Chevy Tahoe forum
- - -Miata stuck in my undercarriage. How do I safely remove it? (pics)
Pontiac Fiero forum
- - - Just bought a new flame retardant suit (pics)
BMW 7-series forum
- - - Where to get service on my Rolex?
Cadillac forum
- - - Problems parallel parking at bingo.
Chevy Suburban Forum
- - - Is the price of gas going down anytime soon?
Buick Forum
- - - Is Medicare or Medicaid right for me?
Delorean forum
- - - Just got back from the future and blew a head gasket. Please help.
I'm from 1985.
Crown Victoria forum
- - - How come people never pass me on the highway?
Honda Accord forum
- - - Mom is giving me the car. Looking for some cheap, used 18 inch
rims.
Toyota Echo forum
- - - Do our cars use AAA or AA's?
Ferrari forums
- - - Need suggestions about a business trip to Colombia. Want to get in
and out fast.
Porsche forums
- - - Tire just went flat. Is it best to trade or sell the car myself?
Saturn forums
- - - Roman candle landed on my fender. Melted and need to replace.
Jaguar forum
- - - Is the carbon fiber dash kit group-buy still on?
Mercedes forum
- - - My wife and her stink hole lawyer are trying to ruin me in divorce
court. How do I get them both killed and not get in trouble with my
medical board?
Mini forum
- - - Just flipped the Cooper after seeing The Italian Job. Suing the
movie company. (pics)
Dodge Viper forum
- - - I frightened myself on the way home from work yesterday. How to
get pee stains out of the leather?
McLaren F1 forum
- - -Some punk kid in a F16 tried to race me.
Dodge Minivan forum
- - - Where's the best place to post the soccer schedule so I don't
forget where I'm supposed to be?
Hummer forum
- - - Had a fender bender today. 24 hurt, 10 killed. Do I have to get
the black touch-up paint from the dealer? He's 25 miles away. That's $35
in gas.
Fiat forum
- - -Hello? Am I the only member?
Subaru WRX forum
- - - I hate cops. Got ticketed for drifting in the Walmart parking lot.
Chevy pickup forum
- - - How do I git the dried tobacco juice stains off the side of mah
truck?
SRT Forums
"Will this void my warranty"
RX7 Forums
- - - 13B Groupbuy full, stop PM'ing me.
DSM Forums
- - -Transmission Groupbuy Full stop PM'ing me
Supra Forums
- - -Head to big to fit in car, should have bought a Targa.
Vette Forums
- - -Why did I pay $50k for something with a Cavalier steering wheel?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
maybe all the girls can have a tech session..... cathy?

Hmmm, wonder if we could sand and prime my entire car in a weekend.....Klausie's paint is hurtin' it and he'd love to have the attention of the ladies. And lets face it, ANY Scirocco is an excuse for a tech procedure. I'm trying really hard to keep ONE of them intact so I can drive one.....mine always seem to be missing critical bits.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_hmm, apparently, I filled out the time-off request incorrectly.

Well, it sems that I did NOT! APPROVED!!! And I did mine on dialup too...what are the odds that would end well???







In other work news, looks like my night course might just run, like I need more work. I am SO sick of marking


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *some guy* »_SRT Forums
"Will this void my warranty"

Also the most important thread on the Nissan GT-R forum.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*

WOW, girls rule the thread today I see!! It sounda like my gf will be making the trip with me this yr. (ya, i'm dragging another girl to cincy.) if she is willing to go again she just migth be a keeper. LOL


----------



## davidpg (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
I'll be legal on APRIL 25!!!!!!! WOOT WOO!!!!!!

Um...you should come here to Quebec. The legal drinking are REALLY IS just a suggestion.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_^^ 6 posts in a row, Chris? No wonder he's got so many posts.
Sheesh.









T, FTFY.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
I thought this is how you got sunburned

















If that was the case, I'd always be sunburned.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mrs lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrs lee* »_You know...I still get giddy about showing my ID...sometimes I even ask kind of loudly - HEY don't you want to see my ID??
Here is it, 7 years after the fact and I still feel special when I get to show my ID and I am old enough.
I think I will be a toys-R-us kid forever...

Please tell me that you won't be that desperate cougar that is like 45 but still wants to get carded at the counter buying cigarettes.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Seven years? Oy vey, I feel old. Last time I owned a Scirocco you were in third grade...

I was in 9th grade when you joined vortex.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (davidpg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davidpg* »_
Um...you should come here to Quebec. The legal drinking are REALLY IS just a suggestion.

She's in Ireland now, where it's normal to start drinking pints of Guinness whilst still in the womb.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (davidpg)*

YAY for a running roc hopefully tomorrow!! and a stopping roc w/ 4 wheel disc by the end of next week!!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

woo!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_YAY for a running roc hopefully tomorrow!! and a stopping roc w/ 4 wheel disc by the end of next week!!

Does that mean there's a chance that you'll actually have a Scirocco at Cincy this year?


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Does that mean there's a chance that you'll actually have a Scirocco at Cincy this year?









SHHHHHH don't say that tooo loud!! its only out in the drive adn it might hear you!! God, I was like 2 hrs of labor from getting it there last yr, but I didn't have the right part. Hopfully this will not be the case this yr.


----------



## mrs lee (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Please tell me that you won't be that desperate cougar that is like 45 but still wants to get carded at the counter buying cigarettes.









You know...I already do that. And usually in a very loud, obnoxious manner. Mr lee can attest, it embarrasses him greatly


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mrs lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrs lee* »_
You know...I already do that. And usually in a very loud, obnoxious manner. Mr lee can attest, it embarrasses him greatly









Yeah, but you don't look like a middle-aged woman yet, so it's somewhat reasonable. I'm talking about the old ladies that want the dude at the counter to validate their wannabe-cougar image. You know the ones, the 45-50 year old women that dress like teenage girls and flirt with 20 year old dudes. Creepy.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

who wants to buy me a welder?


----------



## mrs lee (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
You know the ones, the 45-50 year old women that dress like teenage girls and flirt with 20 year old dudes. Creepy. 

goodness, I'm doomed.....


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mrs lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrs lee* »_
goodness, I'm doomed.....

no, I am.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_who wants to buy me a welder?

My roomate and I were given one by his brother!! That rocks!! We even used it tonight to fix a few stress cracks in our car dolly after the rocco was unloaded.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
no, I am.









Oh snap!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Oh snap!

I hope you're taking notes.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I was in 9th grade when you joined vortex.
















Positively bone-chilling.








And yet you have five times the number of posts I do.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

I actually accomplished something tonight, I changed the drivers front wheel bearing, I never knew the car was that quiet, it used to rumble so loud that you couldn't talk at highway speeds, now it's almost as quiet as a new Buick Le Sabre I can hold a conversation at normal speaking levels.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_
My roomate and I were given one by his brother!! That rocks!! We even used it tonight to fix a few stress cracks in our car dolly after the rocco was unloaded.










nice


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
She's in Ireland now, where it's normal to start drinking pints of Guinness whilst still in the womb.

Precisely, and right now, i'm making up for lost time..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I was in 9th grade when you joined vortex.









I was teaching 9th grade when you joined Vortex. 
No, make that "I was teaching with teachers who I taught in grade nine when you joined the Vortex." And Mrs Lee, stay away from my son, he's had bad experiences with cougars. They ended up with handcuffs on but he didn't put them there







.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Handcuffs eh?








Eh Princess, the Guiness stuff is good, but it is on the weak side if you want my opinion.








I'll have a Fin du monde for you at Cincy.








Pic for click with different wheels. Taken at FreddyBender's place. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif He has a cool MK1 brewing over there.


















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 7:32 AM 4-18-2009_


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Pic for click with different wheels. Taken at FreddyBender's place. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif He has a cool MK1 brewing over there.


















Nice wheels Marc. Does this mean that the old ones are for sale?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Nice wheels Marc.

x2. Hotness. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
If that was the case, I'd always be sunburned.









Hangin' in Moms basement again guys?
Woo Hoo! Fisrt time first page!










_Modified by Rocco_julie at 9:08 AM 4-18-2009_


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_who wants to buy me a welder?

I think I'm buying one today! (for myself)
Meeting a Scirocco person today in Columbus, he has a heap of A2 parts for Laura's golf.








We also might try to till out the garden spot today. Not sure if it's dry enough though. We gots stuffs to plant soon!
Joe, crazy that your wedding date is going to be one day before my 1st year anniversary!








Brendan


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Are those the wheels off the MK1?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Are those the wheels off the MK1?

they look like it.
Marc - I kinda like the flow of the R8's a bit more, might be because that is all I have ever seen your car on though


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Pic for click with different wheels. Taken at FreddyBender's place. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif He has a cool MK1 brewing over there.

















Looking good, Marc! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

I took the silver car out for a drive today. It's the first time I've driven it at all since last June, and the first time I've _really_ driven it since two Novembers ago. I also haven't driven a Scirocco at all since October, so it felt really nice to drive one again.
I'm excited to get the few small issues taken care of, and make the changes I'd like to make.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I've been thinking about going for a drive this afternoon, but there is still snow covering all my favorite roads


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I need to track down the problem with my LC1, I seem to be getting an Error on the O2 sensor heating circuit.
But even running like a dog she seems to have more power and I might be getting better gas mileage, and I should fix the brake line leak too, before I go gallivanting off around the countryside.


_Modified by tmechanic at 12:51 PM 4-18-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

mmkay, back at work again, 2nd time today, gotta keep the printers rolling


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hmm, one printer is not recognizing the correct media width... this could be interesting...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Here's how my day went:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Here's how my day went:
































Does that mean you drove your Sciroccos today?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

My day is going


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hopefully I can get out of the office soon, go home, reassemble the BBQ, and maybe go for a drive.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

My Jeep is potentially sold. I have a good feeling about it.
*fingers crossed*


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sweet
I still need to sell this Audi


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*








= the bug







= XZJ














= her silver miserableness, and she didn't even leave me stranded (and is she ever a sweet ride














). She's cooking something. The other two Roccs are in pieces and she's being well behaved. 
I have to wash







and














. 
Spent a good deal of the afternoon with my brother/nephew outside cleaning up 100 years of rusted metal, weeds, and small trees at my parent's place. Oh, and I got back Klausie's little welding project, but I'd still like to do some powder coating before I put that back on. Which means I have to get the compressor operational first







since I have some sandblasting projects waiting in line too. 
Edit:














is clean and tucked in. Now on to her daily chunkiness.










_Modified by punchbug at 3:41 PM 4-18-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ok, both printers are running again, means I can depart for a few hours. Time to finish the BBQ!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Called the boss, and he is going to start the next set of print jobs when he stops by the office later this evening. BBQ is all put together now. Wondering when the wife will be home, dunno how much time I have for a drive


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Well, I crawled under my silver beasty and promtly found the leak, my caliper is leaking around the e-brake seal. Feh! I'll have a new/rebuilt one on Mon.
T\My console is now pulled apart so I can find the problem with the heating circuit on my LC1, it's not the blue wire to ground so that leaves it being in the wiring for the actual O2 sensor, double Feh!!.
So Daun how did you track down the O2 sensor problem on the one you were helping with, and where was the problem at the connector or at the solder joints where they extended it?


_Modified by tmechanic at 6:31 PM 4-18-2009_


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: (Rocco_julie)*

180+ pages? Now that's the way....

Today I got up soon after the Sun did, worked all day in the little mini-heat wave we have coming on at a kid's track meet, lusted after the 21 year old photographer working the field, from afar, alas, from afar, and got home just in time to _not_ wash the Roc's engine bay like I had intended. 
Procrastination has me singing like Little Orphan Annie; 
_Quote »_"Tomorrow, Tomorrow, I luv ya Tomorrow...."

Peeeeeeace,
TBerk


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

om nom nom, the grill works good


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

this commercial makes me lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5X4TSbGreA


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

I haz new recaros in my car


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

picsoritdidnthappen!


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

You may be wondering why I opted for the less attractive, velour recaros. Well, for 60 bucks- the grey ones I couldn't pass up. And for 600 bucks, the trophys I couldn't pass up selling. XD
OLD:








NEW:










_Modified by hexagone at 5:25 PM 4-18-2009_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (hexagone)*

ready for her first GTG of the season


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hex - I too prefer the velour version


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

huzzah! new text-message notification sound, Super Mario Brothers coin sound


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_ready for her first GTG of the season


















I will be headed to a GTG this evening too, but mine looks as boring as it always does


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_picsoritdidnthappen!

It happened!








And just because I felt like it:








So while I was washing cars, THIS was going on:








She's unpredictable enough when she's NOT into the catnip. (and this thread is short on cats and ducks. This should help)


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_So Daun how did you track down the O2 sensor problem on the one you were helping with, and where was the problem at the connector or at the solder joints where they extended it?

Are you sure this was me? I can't remember the last O2 sensor problem I had to track down. Or jog my memory.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Some Rocco sightings in thewilds of Dunnville and vicinity:
















Cause this thread can NEVER have too many Rocco pictures! (Or too many pictures of Mr Lee's car, nom nom nom)


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Yep, I'll have the money for the Jeep on Monday evening. I can't wait.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Awesome Chris! And do you still have those extra hub centric rings? IM me about them.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Yep, I'll have the money for the Jeep on Monday evening. I can't wait.









Congrats! That was a long time coming http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Own.



_Modified by Iroczgirl at 9:20 PM 4-19-2009_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Are you sure this was me? I can't remember the last O2 sensor problem I had to track down. Or jog my memory.

I thought it was you and cathy tracking down a broken sholder joint on a wide band.
I could be wrong, my mind...it sometimes wanders.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Well I've never messed with a wideband.... maybe it was her and Drew?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Could be, sorry for the mixup.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Awesome Chris! And do you still have those extra hub centric rings? IM me about them.

IM sent.
I think my **** (dammit, I used that weak work again) is to just drive the Sciroccos for right now, fix the 4Runner, sell the 4Runner, sell the black car, and buy a Mk1 and a new (to me) daily driver before next winter.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Nice wheels Marc. Does this mean that the old ones are for sale?









No









_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_x2. Hotness. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks. With any luck, they'll show up at Cincy.

_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Are those the wheels off the MK1?

Yes they are. They are the only set of wheels that I have that were ready for tires. The other sets need paint/sanding.









_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_they look like it.
Marc - I kinda like the flow of the R8's a bit more, might be because that is all I have ever seen your car on though

I agree. R8s are hot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








They are going to get back on the MK2 eventually. The beauty of having more than one Scirocco.









_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Looking good, Marc! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks.

_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Here's how my day went:
































Awesome!

_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_Sweet

... Child O' Mine.


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_ready for her first GTG of the season









Summer!










_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Congrats! That was a long time coming http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I had nothing do it with it, but thank you nonetheless.











_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 2:57 PM 4-19-2009_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

Sounds like everyone was busy today. Me too. 
Congrats on selling cars, washing Sciroccos, swapping wheels, having successful BBQs, etc. 
My day today came with mixed results. I took Albert to the dog park, got some cleaning done, drank coffee and headed to the 'burbs to deal with some (ah-HEM) plan-ish type things. 
Stopped by Cindy and Jeff Taylor's place to pick up some parts. Albert and their dog Roxie got some good playtime in the yard. Win. 
Dropped off some parts at the powdercoater and chose the color combo. Win.
While visiting my parents at their house, attempted to locate replacement belts for squeaky car. Local parts store had them in stock. Win.
One squeak turned out to be an internal squeak from the (not even one year old) alternator and when diagnosing the problem, snapped both of the brushes off the voltage regulator. Fail.
So, took a ride on my Dad's Harley Davidson to cool off. Came back to a couple of beers and a rib roast and baked tater from Mom. Definition of win.
So, anyone know the difference between the Bosch and the Beru replacement regulator and brushes from a 16V? One costs $80 and one costs $50. 
Finally, why is every Napa closed on Sunday??!!??!??!?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Not all Napa's are closed on Sunday, just ask Isabelle


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
So, anyone know the difference between the Bosch and the Beru replacement regulator and brushes from a 16V? One costs $80 and one costs $50. 

Bosch you are paying for the name, other than that they are the same.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I need to rebuild my alternator. I saw a thread at some point that had all the part numbers for the bearings, can't remember where it was tho


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
I thought it was you and cathy tracking down a broken solder joint on a wide band.
I could be wrong, my mind...it sometimes wanders.


It was me. Mine had a bad "leg" on the socket for the cord where it's soldered to the circuit board up in the controller box thingie. If you held the cord just right it would work, and then reset. Of course holding it in place was not a good idea in a agile, moving car







It's been fine since that got reattached.
And Joe, sounds like you had an awesome day! I'm hoping to stay home today, but we'll see how that pans out. Hoping to get this mess into a car...have to finish it up first. I've been dragging along on it for weeks now.....








And then there's this guy...needs powder coating along with some of its little friends:








And here is the latest "mod" to our poor battered Cabby. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif The ARGO trailer attacked her, it's a heavy thing with a dump feature so when it breaks free, there is carnage. Good thing Cabby's high up on the "needs a paint job" list. She's a good solid car, but she needs some loving in a paint booth. Anyone got a Cabby trunk lid?:












_Modified by punchbug at 4:48 AM 4-19-2009_


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Yep, I'll have the money for the Jeep on Monday evening. I can't wait.









Cool. Seems like you have had that thing for sale, forever.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (hexagone)*

holy front camber batman


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Cool. Seems like you have had that thing for sale, forever.


Yep, it's been a year.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Guns N Roses FTW. Win. Love that song!
Here is what my day is consisting of: Studying for all SIX of my....










_Modified by Konomi at 12:08 PM 4-19-2009_


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Congrats! That was a long time coming http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Ownage without picture= MAJOR FAIL


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

'sup people, I'm back at work, again. Got to do a few hours today, getting ready for tomorrow. Have a HUGE project that is just barely on schedule anymore, if it's late we'll lose the client, don't need that now.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

weekends are nice tho, I can have the music as loud as I want


----------



## digga_b (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR*

A couple of pic's from our first local GTG.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

What was the cop doing?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

there is water in Missouri? I call BS
oh, I clarified the picture a little bit for you mr lee, thank me later


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_What was the cop doing?

Looking for donuts. There weren't any there.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
It was me. Mine had a bad "leg" on the socket for the cord where it's soldered to the circuit board up in the controller box thingie. If you held the cord just right it would work, and then reset. Of course holding it in place was not a good idea in a agile, moving car







It's been fine since that got reattached.



What was the fault code, mine is Heat circuit shorted.
I guess I'll need to get a new O2 sensor.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (digga_b)*
















[/QUOTE]
rob said i have to go to get a duckie


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I finally fixed my reverse lights today.
They've been broken since 2003. 
I replaced the switch a couple of times with new ones.
Finally I got one from a salvage yard. It works PERFECT. Nothing like TRUE factory OEM parts.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (digga_b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digga_b* »_A couple of pic's from our first local GTG. 










Is that out by the Dam Bait Shop, We Sell Live Bait And Dead Tackle.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

A couple of interesting notes from today.
First, I had a customer from Nova Scotia today, which was unexpected. He was quite a ways from home.
I also sold some spark plugs for a 1988 Saab 900 SPG 16v turbo. I really want one of those someday.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_Not all Napa's are closed on Sunday, just ask Isabelle









True, even my old store in nowhere, Maine was open sundays. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Just got home from work as I write this.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Ownage without picture= MAJOR FAIL

I'll fix that for you ok? I'm pretty tired these days...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Spent a good deal of the afternoon with my *brother/nephew *outside cleaning up 100 years of rusted metal, weeds, and small trees at my parent's place. ...


The same person??? 
I that like... I am my own grandpa?
Now many, many years ago when I was twenty-three
I was married to a (widder) who was pretty as can be
This (widder) had a grown up daughter who had hair of red
My father fell in love with her and soon they two were wed.
This made my dad my son-in-law and changed my very life
My daughter was my mother for she was my father's wife
To complicate the matter even though it brought me joy
I soon became the father of a bouncing baby boy.
My little baby then became a brother-in-law to dad
And so became my uncle though it made me very sad
For if he was my uncle then that also made him brother
Of the (widder's) grown up daughter who of course was my step-mother.
CHORUS
Father's wife then had a son who kept him on the run
And he became my grandchild for he was my daughter's son
My wife is now my mother's mother and it makes me blue
Because although she is my wife, she's my grandmother too.
CHORUS
Now if my wife is my grandmother, then I'm her grandchild
And every time I think of it, it nearly drives me wild
For now I have become the strangest case you ever saw
As husband of my grandmother, I am my own grandpa.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (G-rocco)*

Hi everyone. Daun has laid a guilt trip on me and said I had to return to the 'tex. I have all kinds of pictures, on the camera which is in my purse, which I don't know where it is at the moment. 
New front suspension is in, thanks to one very wrecked 16V. New oil pan is in. Need to finish rear suspension and get alignment done. Other than that car is doing very well.
New car for us, 1985 BMW 325E. Red with tan interior. Finally have the all German fleet we have always dreamed of.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Scored a complete clutch assembly for the build for $20 bucks. Sach made in germany new still in the plastic!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Did some garage cleaning today-got rid of a bunch of scrap wood, my father-in-law picked up his Plymouth Fury vert, so now there is quite a bit of room. Other than swapping the summer tires back on the GTI, I am ready to pull the transmission off the 16V to start the clutch. Well, after we get back from Germany. 3.5 days till we leave!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

I had a good weekend also!! I got my roc out of storage, home, battery rewired, heard it run. Then, today I ripped the old ragged crusty drums off in prep for discs.
Here is how my roc sits this evening:










_Modified by Rocco_crossing at 9:44 PM 4-19-2009_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

DANG, so close to an own!!
I'm so excited to soon be driving my own vehicle again!! Most of this winter I have been driving my roomies and my winter project.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*

I drove my brown car today. On the highway.
No broken axles! I was pretty happy.


----------



## digga_b (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_there is water in Missouri? I call BS
oh, I clarified the picture a little bit for you mr lee, thank me later









lol Haahaha!
Thats exactly what I had in mind for that picture.








And you are right, there is no water in Missouri. This is in KANSAS! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_I drove my brown car today. On the highway.
No broken axles! I was pretty happy.









WIN!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*

Goodmorning.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
The same person??? 
I that like... I am my own grandpa?


So...you've been to Dunnville then?








Yeah, our town is the local running inbreeding joke...but I'm from South Cayuga...let's just clear THAT up right now. And I was too lazy to type &, okay?
And LOTS of Scirocco progress yesterday, maybe tonight I'll get a chance to post up some pics. 


_Modified by punchbug at 4:56 AM 4-20-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_I drove my brown car today. On the highway.
No broken axles! I was pretty happy.









I'm happy for you, I'm glad you're home safe and sound after that adventure. All in all, I guess it turned out fine, but Sciroccos sure make their own plans despite our best efforts eh? But I'm glad you're okay and back in the saddle, so to speak. It'll take a good long time to recover from that scare. I'm still double and triple checking my PS blind spot on right turns after my little collision, I can only imagine what a high speed spin would be like out of the blue.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Mornin everybody. I had a good weekend! Here's how it went:
First, met Donsroc in Columbus. He just picked up this:

Neat little cars! Thankfully, he had is truck with him too, and we somehow managed to stuff all of this in the Corrado:

Plenty of room!
Since we were already in Columbus, we had some early dinner at Buca's. Laura is Italian so I figured she would like it. 

The whole place is filled with goofy pictures and stuff.


And the sangria was to die for.







We ate one of these:

YUM!!!
Since the weather was so nice, we stopped at the Hoover Reservoir in Westerville on the way home. 
Karaoke and Bait store??? WTF??

Lots of waterz at the damz.


On Sunday, said goodby to this beauty:

She's pretty much done, next weekend she is going back to her owner in Florida. I also scored these:

Yes, they both work. All I gotta do is run 220 to the garage and get a bottle, and I'm set!!! The guy I work with at the shop uses another one of these as his primary welder. It pretty much welds anything.
Only thing I didn't do was get the f*ckin grass mowed. It's going to rain for like, 40 days in a row now so it should be nice and long when I do get around to it.








Brendan


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Mmmmm, Buca di Beppo. One of my favorites. Love the chicken parm.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

One final down...five to go. And a paper.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Mmmmm, Buca di Beppo. One of my favorites. Love the chicken parm.


MMM I LOVE BUCA so so much..... the sangria there is amazing... mmmm I want buca when I get back to the states.... too bad maryland fails and we dont have one... only in pittsburgh by my school....


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_

MMM I LOVE BUCA so so much..... the sangria there is amazing... mmmm I want buca when I get back to the states.... too bad maryland fails and we dont have one... only in pittsburgh by my school....

there is one in Gaithersburg at the Kentlands shopping center


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

happy holidays.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I would seem to have fixed my infernal sunroof leak!! YAY!! There's a new SLOW drip coming from the windshield seal though. ARG!
I fixed the reverse lights FINALLY!! YAY SO AWESOME!
Oil changed, Spark plugs changed
Catalytic converter, cap, rotor, wires are ordered, and to be installed.
LCDash is waiting to be repaired... I think I'll keep it... not sure yet.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
there is one in Gaithersburg at the Kentlands shopping center

I can see it across the parking lot from where i work. 
It exists as a horrible temptation.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

I suddenly have a HUUUUUUUUGE leak behind the fuse panel in the 16V. All of my sunroof vents are clear, the drains under the rain tray are clean, I just can't figure out where the water is coming from. 








I know that another possibility could be the windshield seal, but it looks totally fine and perfect. There is no silicone re-seal, no rust under the edge, nothing. All of the usual leak suspects are not panning out. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
there is one in Gaithersburg at the Kentlands shopping center
\
OMG EXCITING... Fraser needs to take me there... everyone convince him he should.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_OMG EXCITING... Fraser needs to take me there... everyone convince him he should.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Pasta!
Pictures from the Albany GTG:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4344755


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Well I ordered my new O2 sensor, and I'm picking up my caliper on the way home, I spent so much time fixing everyone else' cars this weekend that I was only able to track down problems on mine,


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
Since we were already in Columbus, we had some early dinner at Buca's. Laura is Italian so I figured she would like it. 

And the sangria was to die for.







We ate one of these:



I love Buca. The one in Maple Grove here in Minnesota has weird finger coat-hooks in one of the larger rooms. They have wonderful portions too - I never leave there hungry.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

any advice on cleaning/lubing window regulators? I think I'm going to tear into mine this evening.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedilynne* »_
New car for us, 1985 BMW 325E. Red with tan interior. Finally have the all German fleet we have always dreamed of.

Pics plz!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_any advice on cleaning/lubing window regulators? I think I'm going to tear into mine this evening.

Yeah, I need to too. Or find some that wokr better. Mine are power, well the ones that are in greatest need.


----------



## ROBZUK (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

I think we might have figured out the Nazi's issues. The primary fuel pump is on the fritz and apparently there was a thimble strainer put in at the factory to catch the assembly crap. I talked to a VW tech that said to look in there for the thimble and we have the pump on order. Will report back later.
Oh yea Chris, I'll be getting more radiator hoses for the Audi.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ROBZUK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ROBZUK* »_ Oh yea Chris, I'll be getting more radiator hoses for the Audi.









Your other CV boot came in today as well.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Lori and I are BOOKED at the hotel.
We were thinking of hanging around on Sunday for the ice cream run. I marked a spot on my GPS a couple of years ago - a town that's around halfway home that I thought would be a decent place to stay if we decided to split up the trip between Sunday evening and Monday morning.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_Lori and I are BOOKED at the hotel.
We were thinking of hanging around on Sunday for the ice cream run. I marked a spot on my GPS a couple of years ago - a town that's around halfway home that I thought would be a decent place to stay if we decided to split up the trip between Sunday evening and Monday morning.

yes!!!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
Pics plz!

Ask and ye shall receive.
















Now if I could get *someone* to send me the pics / vids out of *their* camera.......... <ahem Lynne!>


----------



## mcdecontrol (Mar 25, 2004)

brittany and i are booked at the hotel!
can't wait to see everyone again


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

mmkay, passenger window regulator greased up, still binds near the top, but it's way better than it was. I think I'll do the drivers side tomorrow night, and take pics of the whole process


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_Lori and I are BOOKED at the hotel.
We were thinking of hanging around on Sunday for the ice cream run. I marked a spot on my GPS a couple of years ago - a town that's around halfway home that I thought would be a decent place to stay if we decided to split up the trip between Sunday evening and Monday morning.

we must discuss this, you might have another taking up that plan, I would really like to stay for the cruise on sunday this year


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

I am staying Sunday night also, my plan is to head up to cedar point after cincy


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_mmkay, passenger window regulator greased up, still binds near the top, but it's way better than it was. I think I'll do the drivers side tomorrow night, and take pics of the whole process

I just fixed my power passenger side window for the 2nd time over the weekend... cross ventilation is nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Check dis out: Jay Leno at da Cincy Hotel!! WHOA!
http://www.wnewsj.com/main.asp...9.162


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_I suddenly have a HUUUUUUUUGE leak behind the fuse panel in the 16V. All of my sunroof vents are clear, the drains under the rain tray are clean, I just can't figure out where the water is coming from. 








I know that another possibility could be the windshield seal, but it looks totally fine and perfect. There is no silicone re-seal, no rust under the edge, nothing. All of the usual leak suspects are not panning out. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

This was mine.
the weather stripping around the openings was gone.....

















whoot whoot 184 is mine








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


_Modified by BluDemon at 12:33 AM 4-21-2009_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
we must discuss this, you might have another taking up that plan, I would really like to stay for the cruise on sunday this year

I'd like to stay for the cruise, but I'd likely try to make it all the way back home afterward. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (BluDemon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BluDemon* »_
This was mine.
the weather stripping around the openings was gone.....

















Thanks, Chris! And this was ending up on your driver's side? My passenger side is as dry as a bone.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
I'd like to stay for the cruise, but I'd likely try to make it all the way back home afterward. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


the cruise on sunday to Young's Dairy in Yellow Springs is worth it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








http://www.youngsdairy.com/directions.html


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*

Mmmm, ice cream and Sciroccos! 
Got the wiring project off the dining room table and out near the car at least... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and phoned about my rims....no progress http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








I was gonna do one more powder coating job but it was raining in between the powder coating gun and the oven...likely best to wait. Got my marks all in, and I start the night job tonight. The hectic part of the year has begun....
Yesterday was a total joy at my workplace....lots of baked, low energy students. (4/20) Couldn't get the greenhouse group to do anything. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Cannot imagine why...








Okay, gotta go...later....


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
I'd like to stay for the cruise, but I'd likely try to make it all the way back home afterward. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

this could be the reality, but I need to weigh my options.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Mmmm, ice cream and Sciroccos! 
Got the wiring project off the dining room table and out near the car at least... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and phoned about my rims....no progress http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








I was gonna do one more powder coating job but it was raining in between the powder coating gun and the oven...likely best to wait. Got my marks all in, and I start the night job tonight. The hectic part of the year has begun....
Yesterday was a total joy at my workplace....lots of baked, low energy students. (4/20) Couldn't get the greenhouse group to do anything. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Cannot imagine why...








Okay, gotta go...later....

hahahahhhahha
everywhere i looked people weren't on the phone


----------



## digga_b (Jun 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

Woot woot!! Halfway done with finals!! Huzzah!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sweet
slow day at work, at least right now, should get more exciting in the afternoon


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ok, PTO paperwork is re-submitted, with correct information in place. Seems that I actually have 7.75 days of PTO accrued, which will work out perfectly


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

wish there were some fun-to-drive roads between my house and my office. Straight\boring roads ftl


----------



## britishrocco (Dec 14, 2006)

send my to be refurnished, hope to get them back before cincy.....


----------



## mrs lee (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: (mcdecontrol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdecontrol* »_brittany and i are booked at the hotel!
can't wait to see everyone again

Yeah Brittany!! She's fun








Woot for PTO APPROVED. My bosses made me wait a week just to watch me squirm, teasing me saying they didn't think I was going to get the time off. They're sick like that sometimes, they like to pick on me.
Those cheeky monkeys.
Score for the PTO.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_wish there were some fun-to-drive roads between my house and my office. Straight\boring roads ftl

X2. Flat and boring. But not the last two days, now it's <cue your choice of crime show theme music> CSI...!!!!!!!








Some farmer found a dead guy in his field on the weekend...the investigators are all over the place still. Took a day to figure out it WAS a guy, so I imagine it'll take a while to properly investigate. Big excitement for our area anyway. Sad way to end up for the victim, really.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

gonna go do some computer repair this evening, more gas monies for Cincy. Just gotta sell the damn audi, then I won't have to worry so much


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_I suddenly have a HUUUUUUUUGE leak behind the fuse panel in the 16V. All of my sunroof vents are clear, the drains under the rain tray are clean, I just can't figure out where the water is coming from. 








I know that another possibility could be the windshield seal, but it looks totally fine and perfect. There is no silicone re-seal, no rust under the edge, nothing. All of the usual leak suspects are not panning out. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Time to have the fiance hose down the front end, while you lay upside down with a flashlight, looking for leaks. Fun. I have to do that sometime before Cincy too. I got quite a bit of water driving back to the hotel from H2O.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Mandy and I will be headed out for Bavaria on Thursday. We get back on the 4th and are coming through Philly around 4ish. We will be there for 4 1/2 hours. If anyone is up for dinner IM me and I'll send my cell #.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

I need to book my hotel yet, maybe this weekend


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_I need to book my hotel yet, maybe this weekend


where did you learn english?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
where did you learn english?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


















It's so wrong it's funny!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I am **SO** ready for this semester to be over. And I might even resort to some drinking to the point where I forget that I'm going to school for dental hygiene. Teeth? What are those? I'm tellin ya...some cosmopolitans will be made tomorrow night in celebration!








Celebration is needed for the fact that CINCY IS SO DAMN CLOSE!!! I'm so stinking excited to meet all you guys!!!!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_








It's so wrong it's funny!


Sigged. Because you deserve it.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_I need to book my hotel yet, maybe this weekend


Well hurry then, cut-off is May 14th, and from the sounds of it they're running low on rooms.
Book now!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

Actually you should see what the Tech Writer Manager comes out with, and we send these docs to customers,


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
I'd like to stay for the cruise, but I'd likely try to make it all the way back home afterward. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Those are my thoughts as well.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Time to have the fiance hose down the front end, while you lay upside down with a flashlight, looking for leaks. Fun. 
Yeah, always fun to hose down your fiancee on the front end of your 'rocco...








I'm thinking the flashlight is purely optional...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_I need to book my hotel yet, maybe this weekend


Makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

The Jeep is officially sold.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_I need to book my hotel yet, maybe this weekend


Me too. Somebody remind me to do that tomorrow!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_The Jeep is officially sold.









win.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_The Jeep is officially sold.









Nice!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_The Jeep is officially sold.










awesome
I did some computer work this evening after my regular job, made $80, that's going straight to my fuel-fund.


----------



## DubChub (Nov 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Time and Location to meet Friday?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_The Jeep is officially sold.









Cool. And a promotion. Things are looking good for you.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Me too. Somebody remind me to do that tomorrow!

Chris, you are hereby reminded to book your room!
_edit for ownage:_
Not a Scirocco, but pretty nice anyway. Pics of my sister's GLI, featuring her newly installed, custom-made by her and her boyfriend, headliner. Sorry 'bout the camera phone pics, but it's all I had at the time.



























_Modified by vwdaun at 8:30 AM 4-22-2009_


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I'm not usually a fan of trendy headliners, but I really like that pattern. ^^^
I am sooo ready to end high school and get to college. Not sure if I can make it through the rest of this year- let alone next year.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Mmm, tasty GLI. Makes me wish I'd had the time/money to do up my Jetta.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

A new service I'm offering:








I'm hoping that between the VW, BMW, Porsche and Audi people I can have a little side business plating stuff for people.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Mmm, tasty GLI. Makes me wish I'd had the time/money to do up my Jetta. 

Mer's Jetta always makes me smile. Glad to see she's still giving it some love and not neglecting it for that silly Subaru.








Brendan


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_A new service I'm offering:
I'm hoping that between the VW, BMW, Porsche and Audi people I can have a little side business plating stuff for people.

How much to do an entire engine?








Seriously, that looks SICK! How involved is the process?
Brendan


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
How much to do an entire engine?








Seriously, that looks SICK! How involved is the process?
Brendan

There are about 9 stages in the process. It's not terribly hard but I'm working with some acids and other corrosives and stuff, so gloves, glasses, respirator and care are needed.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_A new service I'm offering:








I'm hoping that between the VW, BMW, Porsche and Audi people I can have a little side business plating stuff for people.

AWESOME!!!!!
What kind of ballpark $$$ ranges are we talking about Jim?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Mer's Jetta always makes me smile. Glad to see she's still giving it some love and not neglecting it for that silly Subaru.









Are you kidding? She had it up to Mid-Ohio last weekend for a track event.







Her Subie is "just a car."


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_A new service I'm offering:
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b48/sciroccojim/Callaway/dscn3468.jpg[img] 
I'm hoping that between the VW, BMW, Porsche and Audi people I can have a little side business plating stuff for people.[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

Becky says:
Please
Please
Please
Please
Please
Please
Please 
Teach me! 
(would you mind, she asks?)
She promises she won't steal er--a compete with your business! [IMG]http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/biggrin.gif


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (TheTimob)*

ROFL, going live with the new website today. While I am clearing directories and preparing things, I have this image posted up on the site:








Hopefully nobody gets upset.








Brendan


----------



## mrs lee (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_










Sick!!! Brave souls...I won't touch plaids - too much brain power involved to make it work. Looks really nice with the padding and buttons, I am very impressed!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (mrs lee)*

Booked http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mrs lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrs lee* »_
Sick!!! Brave souls...I won't touch plaids - too much brain power involved to make it work. Looks really nice with the padding and buttons, I am very impressed!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Really? Damn. I was going to get you to make me a plaid headliner one of these days.








And not just plaid, either. Flannel.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Really? Damn. I was going to get you to make me a plaid headliner one of these days.








And not just plaid, either. Flannel.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










I knew you were really on our side.
*scirocco*joe/cholland_ 
It's the ticket to win it
Building a better forum one member at a time
Plaid is the new black*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
I knew you were really on our side.
*scirocco*joe/cholland_ 
It's the ticket to win it
Building a better forum one member at a time
Plaid is the new black*

Plaid>Argyle
But, Flannel>all else


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Now I've got to go outside and try to change this brake booster so I have something to drive. I don't want to use my stepdad's F150 any more than I have to.


----------



## mrs lee (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Really? Damn. I was going to get you to make me a plaid headliner one of these days.








And not just plaid, either. Flannel.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Hmmm, well for some people I would consider it - I just don't want a million people bugging me for plaids. Although, you might want to think twice about actual flannel...it tends to be rather flimsy. Vinyl and leather are nice and strong, can take years of stretching and still hold shape. Flannel...not so much. But if that's what you want, I'd be willing to work something out








OH and
ARGYLE > Flannel
ARGYLE > Plaid
ARGYLE > just about everything


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mrs lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrs lee* »_
Hmmm, well for some people I would consider it - I just don't want a million people bugging me for plaids. Although, you might want to think twice about actual flannel...it tends to be rather flimsy. Vinyl and leather are nice and strong, can take years of stretching and still hold shape. Flannel...not so much. But if that's what you want, I'd be willing to work something out








OH and
ARGYLE > Flannel
ARGYLE > Plaid
ARGYLE > just about everything 

Well, that's just what I'd envisioned. I have no knowledge of how these things are constructed, but perhaps some plain vinyl with the flannel glued to it? Just a random thought, don't know how feasible that is. 
But it wouldn't be for quite a while anyway. I think painting the car should be a higher priority.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (mrs lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrs lee* »_
ARGYLE > Flannel
ARGYLE > Plaid
ARGYLE > just about everything 

So does this mean you'll make me an Argyle headliner?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Daun - epscially nice job on matching the sunroof panel to the rest of the headliner.
Oh yeah... my Jetta needing a headliner was one of the reasons I was tired of it.


----------



## mrs lee (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Anything is possible for the right price








But I have had trouble sourcing sturdy argyle, the only thing I've found so far I would feel comfortable making a headliner out of was maroon and cream, so if that matches what you want, golden. I'm sure we can work something out.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mrs lee)*

Cool.








I got the old booster out. It sure is rusty.
Now the new (to me) one goes in. Of course, I had to unhook the brake lines from the master cylinder to get the old one out, so then I'll have to bleed the lines when I get it back together. I hate brake fluid.


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

are we all going to wear name tags?? lol i'm not going to know who any of ya'lls are! 
well i take that back, i'll be the only guy with oregon plates and a dodge haha 


_Modified by Kameirocco at 12:30 PM 4-22-2009_


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_A new service I'm offering:








I'm hoping that between the VW, BMW, Porsche and Audi people I can have a little side business plating stuff for people.

I'm also interested in pricing on this. I will support Jim's business by sending him my horrible looking hood hardware to plate like those bolts. Whadda ya say, Jim?










_Modified by Nataku at 12:36 PM 4-22-2009_


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_A new service I'm offering:








I'm hoping that between the VW, BMW, Porsche and Audi people I can have a little side business plating stuff for people.

I am very interested. I am trying to get my engine bay as close to stock as possible, and there are many bolts that need this.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kameirocco* »_are we all going to wear name tags?? lol i'm not going to know who any of ya'lls are! 
well i take that back, i'll be the only guy with oregon plates and a dodge haha 



I'll be the only person with Washington tags


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Kameirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kameirocco* »_are we all going to wear name tags?? lol i'm not going to know who any of ya'lls are! 
well i take that back, i'll be the only guy with oregon plates and a dodge haha 

_Modified by Kameirocco at 12:30 PM 4-22-2009_

I will be one of the many with MD Tags


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Rain!!!!!!











































Why the **** does it always ****ing rain on my ONE ****ing day off!!!!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Because you touch yourself?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Rain!!!!!!











































Why the **** does it always ****ing rain on my ONE ****ing day off!!!!





































Send that rain over here. We're officially under a severe drought.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Nataku)*

how many years in a row has it not rained during cincy?


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

YAY I'M DONE WITH MY FINALS AND MY SEMESTER!! PARTAY TIME!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
I'll be the only person with Washington tags









Unless I bring the yellow car








...which I won't.
But I could take the plate off the yellow car and put it on the brown car, just to confuse you.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well, wouldn't confuse me, but you might catch some other folk with it.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
I'm also interested in pricing on this. I will support Jim's business by sending him my horrible looking hood hardware to plate like those bolts. Whadda ya say, Jim?









Sure! I'll be working up pricing in the coming weeks. Still getting a handle on the time spent per item plated. I have lots of stuff to plate here....not for my car....and I'll have a pretty good idea soon.
And.....OWN!!!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Jim, is this true zinc chromate plating? Or another type of plating, but dyed to match the Zinc?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Plaid>Argyle
But, Flannel>all else

Okay, either or. And flannel is so soft...anyway....I'm doing a quilt. Yes, a quilt. I saw one at Osh Kosh that was made from old event T shirts and thought I'd do one too (likely not for a few years, but I'm gathering stuff for it now). Anyway, I have the T shirts; no issues there. But I'd love some fabric squares, maybe 3 or 4" across, for the strips in between the T shirt fronts. It'd be way cool to get these from my friends...the fabric just needs to be machine washable...woven/not too thick preferred. Parts of your old plaid shirts would be fine; doesn't have to be new. If you'd like to be in my quilt, I'll be at Cincy...








In other news, the sky was very angry looking today, and it actually hailed here. But did that keep me on the ground? Oh no it did NOT! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
No progress whatsoever was made on Sciroccos today though. Maybe I'll go sandblast something later but I'm feeling pretty lazy.
scirocco*joe/cholland_ 
It's the ticket to win it
Building a better forum one member at a time
Plaid is the new black


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_YAY I'M DONE WITH MY FINALS AND MY SEMESTER!! PARTAY TIME!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!!


AWESOMENESS!!!!!!!!! Enjoy that...are you done, as in, graduating if you pass? 

And Jim, perfection as usual....those look totally awesome.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Well, the booster is in (despite the intermittent downpours), and the car is drivable. I took it home and brought the silver car up here so I can work on it.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_YAY I'M DONE WITH MY FINALS AND MY SEMESTER!! PARTAY TIME!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_A new service I'm offering:








I'm hoping that between the VW, BMW, Porsche and Audi people I can have a little side business plating stuff for people.

I would say very nice work, but I would love to see a before pic.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Well, that's just what I'd envisioned. I have no knowledge of how these things are constructed, but perhaps some plain vinyl with the flannel glued to it? Just a random thought, don't know how feasible that is. 
But it wouldn't be for quite a while anyway. I think painting the car should be a higher priority.

You should do both together. Pop the windows, paint it, new headliner, then pop the windows back in. Simple as that.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
Sure! I'll be working up pricing in the coming weeks. Still getting a handle on the time spent per item plated. I have lots of stuff to plate here....not for my car....and I'll have a pretty good idea soon.
And.....OWN!!!


















And that'll show me to post without reading all the posts to see if there was a before and after. Well, I will probably do it again....


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
AWESOMENESS!!!!!!!!! Enjoy that...are you done, as in, graduating if you pass? 


No...that's a year from now


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

So Jim, we were talking about plating at work today just a bit - what exactly is it you're doing?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Hey! I'm going to Europe tomorrow








After the last trip, what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Hey! I'm going to Europe tomorrow








After the last trip, what could possibly go wrong?









You don't really want an answer to that do you?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Hey! I'm going to Europe tomorrow








After the last trip, what could possibly go wrong?









You could lose a wing over the atlantic.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_So Jim, we were talking about plating at work today just a bit - what exactly is it you're doing?

That's when gordon ramsay yells at you for arranging the food wrong...
COME ON BIG BOY WHAT WERE YOU THINKING?? GET BACK IN THE KITCHEN!! MAKE SURE IT'S A WARM PLATE YOU IMBECILLE!
maybe I watch too much kitchen nightmare and Hells Kitchen...
But the 'F' word is funny!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
You should do both together. Pop the windows, paint it, new headliner, then pop the windows back in. Simple as that.









True, but neither is going to happen anytime real soon.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Hey! I'm going to Europe tomorrow









After the last trip, what could possibly go wrong?









Have any spare room in your luggage? I'll fold myself up really small.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Well, at this point I'm making no commitments, I'm looking a little light on fundage.
Feh!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Hey! I'm going to Europe tomorrow










Cool, so are we! I don't suppose you are flying over from Philly at around 6:40 pm?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Hey! I'm going to Europe tomorrow










Awesome! Have a good time, better than the last trip anyway!


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_Jim, is this true zinc chromate plating? Or another type of plating, but dyed to match the Zinc?

It's 'true' zinc plating, followed by application of real yellow chromate, which is actually an acid that 'oxidizes' the zinc and creates a protective shell to slow deterioration of the finish. There's no paint involved here....this is real plating.

_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_So Jim, we were talking about plating at work today just a bit - what exactly is it you're doing?

Cleaning, rinsing, etching, cleaning, plating, rinsing, heating, dipping, rinsing, drying, baking.
@everyone: PLEASE forgive me if I'm a little shy about the details, but this is something I've been working on/reading about/buying stuff for for about a year now and it's something I hope to derive a part-time income from. It's something ya'll can learn to do yourselves and you can accumulate the supplies and know-how, but I'm hoping some of you would rather just have me do the work for you.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
@everyone: PLEASE forgive me if I'm a little shy about the details, but this is something I've been working on/reading about/buying stuff for for about a year now and it's something I hope to derive a part-time income from. It's something ya'll can learn to do yourselves and you can accumulate the supplies and know-how, but I'm hoping some of you would rather just have me do the work for you.

It makes me wish I lived closer to you Jim. Are there any limits to the material that you can plate, ie aluminum?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Cool, so are we! I don't suppose you are flying over from Philly at around 6:40 pm?


Wouldn't that be a coincidink?
But since I know you're going to be in Germany... going to be in Wolfsburg May 1st, Stuttgart May 5th or Munich May 6th to 7th?









_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Awesome! Have a good time, better than the last trip anyway! 

Spokane > Paris


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
It makes me wish I lived closer to you Jim. Are there any limits to the material that you can plate, ie aluminum? 

I wish you did, too.....'cause you could join us for breakfast this Saturday!!
This treatment is for steel. It's the way to go if you really want your engine bay to have that OEM look and really 'pop'. For example, you could send me the parts from your throttle body and I'd send 'em back all shiny and new looking.
You wouldn't really need it for aluminum. You could yellow anodize aluminum if you wanted yellow parts, I guess.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
I wish you did, too.....'cause you could join us for breakfast this Saturday!!
This treatment is for steel. It's the way to go if you really want your engine bay to have that OEM look and really 'pop'. For example, you could send me the parts from your throttle body and I'd send 'em back all shiny and new looking.
You wouldn't really need it for aluminum. You could yellow anodize aluminum if you wanted yellow parts, I guess.

I so wish I could make it to breakfast and hang out wit everyone again








But the throttle body parts are a fine example and a very good idea! I'll have to look around under the hood to find any piece that could be plated


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Jim, I'm excited to see some of your work in person @ CIncy!!
Going to be rocking discs for CIncy myself!! I love working on my roc!!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
I so wish I could make it to breakfast and hang out wit everyone again








But the throttle body parts are a fine example and a very good idea! I'll have to look around under the hood to find any piece that could be plated










Isabelle, my roommate has an anodizing setup that he'll be letting my use from time-to-time, I'm sure we could work some aluminum parts into a batch if you want.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
Isabelle, my roommate has an anodizing setup that he'll be letting my use from time-to-time, I'm sure we could work some aluminum parts into a batch if you want.

Honestly, this is the coolest group of people with so many neat resources. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Jim how on earth are you gonna price that with so many steps and materials? I'll have to take a good look next winter and see what needs doing...not taking them apart any further right now...more focused on getting them all rolling at the moment....getting some more parts on the weekend hopefully. BIG parts








I am SOOOO sick of marking. Guess what I'm doing again this morning?







Marking.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
And in HUGE local news....my road is at least 6" higher than it was at the start of the week...MAJOR gravel got put down....one more step towards maybe a hard surface at some point. This is good for the cars, there will be less slop when it rains ( thought the dust I could live without)

EDIT: just because I had it handy....can't your just smell it???


















_Modified by punchbug at 4:41 AM 4-23-2009_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Goodmorning, 
I really want my Scirocco up and running again.
<sigh>


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_how many years in a row has it not rained during cincy? 

You just had to say something, didn't you. Now we're jinxed!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
You just had to say something, didn't you. Now we're jinxed! 

atleast the rest of us leave the wipers on our cars, unlike mr lee


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*

i drove to Ocean City (over 24hrs) and back with no wipers. I drove to cincy last year with no wipers... (75+ hours driving combined on just those 2 trips) sure I've hit rain a few times, but RainX does amazing things. Only had to pull over once and it was mainly due to the water dripping on my foot behind the fues box... not the rain on the windshield.
nothing to prove, I'm just seeing how far I can push it. people think i'm stupid... lolz










_Modified by mr lee at 7:23 AM 4-23-2009_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
Sure! I'll be working up pricing in the coming weeks. Still getting a handle on the time spent per item plated. I have lots of stuff to plate here....not for my car....and I'll have a pretty good idea soon.
And.....OWN!!!

















Jim, one word: *WOW!*
I want my throttle body parts to look like this NOW!
Nice work, brother! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mrs lee (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_i drove to Ocean City (over 24hrs) and back with no wipers. I drove to cincy last year with no wipers... (75+ hours driving combined on just those 2 trips) sure I've hit rain a few times, but RainX does amazing things. Only had to pull over once and it was mainly due to the water dripping on my foot behind the fues box... not the rain on the windshield.
nothing to prove, I'm just seeing how far I can push it. people think i'm stupid... lolz

And yet, you couldn't make the 15 min drive into work this morning so I could have the GTI for my doctor's appointment.








And it wasn't even raining when you would have left the house







I swear the boy thinks the scirocco is going to melt if it has to drive through rain.










_Modified by mrs lee at 7:40 AM 4-23-2009_


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (mrs lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrs lee* »_ I swear the boy thinks the scirocco is going to melt if it has to drive through rain.
You mean it won't?!?!


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

what did you takem off for air drag








i dont know why this keeps happening^^^
someone else pic plz...


_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 4:13 PM 4-23-2009_


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (mrs lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrs lee* »_ I swear the boy thinks the scirocco is going to melt if it has to drive through rain.









Mine will.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
Mine will.

x2


----------



## mrs lee (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_









That's a witch, not a scirocco...you should fix this.
Omg, what kind of can of worms did I just open??


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mrs lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrs lee* »_
That's a witch, not a scirocco...you should fix this.
Omg, what kind of can of worms did I just open??

just wait till you get home.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

g'mornin peoples


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (mrs lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrs lee* »_
I swear the boy thinks the scirocco is going to melt if it has to drive through rain.









_Modified by mrs lee at 7:40 AM 4-23-2009_

It's Candy Coated Goodness!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_Mine will.

Lies. 
Proof that it didn't:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

See you all in 11 or 12 days. And maybe I'll see some of you Philly area people for dinner on the 4th. We are off to the airport and will be landing in Munich tomorrow about 9am(their time) and taking a train to northern Bavaria to relax for four days before we return to Munich for the rest of the time. We will be attending the Scirocco Club Giessen's "Mammutreffen" or giant gathering. That should be fun. Have fun and whore away.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Rock On. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

have a good and safe trip http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_See you all in 11 or 12 days. And maybe I'll see some of you Philly area people for dinner on the 4th. We are off to the airport and will be landing in Munich tomorrow about 9am(their time) and taking a train to northern Bavaria to relax for four days before we return to Munich for the rest of the time. We will be attending the Scirocco Club Giessen's "Mammutreffen" or giant gathering. That should be fun. Have fun and whore away.
















Not to jump on the bandwagon or anything, but I'm leaving for the airport in about an hour. Time to put my walkin' shoes on.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*

Have a safe trip, this should calm your nerves after the MkI axle breaking incident.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Whoa! I'm going to Colorado over May 1 to May 4th - to visit my sister's graduation - flying and returning to Philly airport. My plane gets back at 3:30pm - I can meet ya there!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_what did you takem off for air drag








i dont know why this keeps happening^^^
someone else pic plz...

_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 4:13 PM 4-23-2009_

It's probably more like that Seinfeld episode where Jerry starts shaving and just can't stop....


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*

any of you ever watch S-Club 7 on fox family or w/e that channel was when you were younger? Yeah well, I did , they were a fad kind of like Spice Girls...huge 10 hour straight concert thing at the university tomorrow all day and they are head-lining.... a band who were in their 20's when I was about 13.... yeah weird...anybody remember that? 
Ireland can be a little weird at times.... in other news... it rained today...for the first time in about 6 days...I feel like that should be a record....
In conclusion, Mr Lee would not be happy living here and his scirocco would never leave the garage.... for fear it would melt...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_See you all in 11 or 12 days. And maybe I'll see some of you Philly area people for dinner on the 4th. We are off to the airport and will be landing in Munich tomorrow about 9am(their time) and taking a train to northern Bavaria to relax for four days before we return to Munich for the rest of the time. We will be attending the Scirocco Club Giessen's "Mammutreffen" or giant gathering. That should be fun. Have fun and whore away.
















Have a nice trip! We expect, correction, *demand* lots of pics!!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*

I remember S Club 7, it's amazing what you will watch when you're bored and unemployed


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Sitting in Atlanta airport waiting to get home. FAA tower was struck by lightning and had to be evacuated so the airport is closed. I hope to get to philly by 1am.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*

WOW, I don't think I've ever had the tower struck by lightning in all my trips.
Well good luck getting back to Philly.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Sitting in Atlanta airport waiting to get home. FAA tower was struck by lightning and had to be evacuated so the airport is closed. I hope to get to philly by 1am.









I hope your boss is cool with you going in late in the AM. I'd be really stressed about that. Bosses can be so unforgiving.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccojim)*

Brad went through the Atlanta area today too at about 8000 ft - no storms at the time though. First real trip in the Bonanza. About 4:45 from Wilmington to Lakeland Florida. Hope you get home soon Jeff... really makes flying yourself look pretty good doesn't it?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Brad went through the Atlanta area today too at about 8000 ft - no storms at the time though. First real trip in the Bonanza. About 4:45 from Wilmington to Lakeland Florida. Hope you get home soon Jeff... really makes flying yourself look pretty good doesn't it?

You are just so evil. Jeff, just don't listen to him. He'll ruin you like everyone else.








Anyway, good luck to all those trying to get somewhere. I just got my summer rubber on the daily, worked it in with a nice 2 hour round trip to pick up the kid at work (why did I have kids again???







), and then powder coated the last of the air charge hoses. Time for bed I'd say...and WOOHOO!!! I get ot see Daun tomorrow...after getting my temporary crown, the sequel. When they say temporary, they mean it. That one lasted a week. Serves me right for eating. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

got a box in the mail today, guess what was in the box??
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
















brand new side mirror glass for both sides http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

bottling beer tonight


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

awesome face is awesome


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

so I am thinking of heading up to Cedar Point Park after Cincy anyone up to go ride some coasters and have a good time??


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_









too quick you need to add a pause before it resets


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*

Who want's to do some delicious beer trades at Cinci? 
Micro-brews a plenty in Michigan.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_any of you ever watch S-Club 7 on fox family or w/e that channel was when you were younger? 


I TOTALLY remember that. The "episode" I remember the most is when the blonde girl FREAKS out about someone making peanut butter and jelly and the "jam" getting in the peanut butter jar. Or vice versa...or something like that. Do you remember that?
Poor Brian's allergies are starting to kick in. He's *seriously* been sneezing every 10 seconds for the past 5 minutes.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*

Did you have the mirror glass cut or did you buy it somewhere? I still need a non-convex mirror for the passenger side. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (d-bot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d-bot* »_Who want's to do some delicious beer trades at Cinci? 
Micro-brews a plenty in Michigan. 


That's been tradition at Cincy practically since it started!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
You are just so evil. Jeff, just don't listen to him. He'll ruin you like everyone else.









Oh bite your tongue! The more pilots around, the better I say!

_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_and WOOHOO!!! I get ot see Daun tomorrow...after getting my temporary crown, the sequel.

Hopefully the dental-work goes well today!
I'm off to mom & dad's shortly to drop off the dog and pick up your "jewelry." (was gonna fly over but with the wind forecast, well, I'm thinking twice.) I'm figuring on rolling in sometime around 7:30 this evening as long as tonight's rush-hour traffic around Columbus doesn't completely screw us.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Oh bite your tongue! The more pilots around, the better I say!
Hopefully the dental-work goes well today!
I'm off to mom & dad's shortly to drop off the dog and pick up your "jewelry." (was gonna fly over but with the wind forecast, well, I'm thinking twice.) I'm figuring on rolling in sometime around 7:30 this evening as long as tonight's rush-hour traffic around Columbus doesn't completely screw us.

Well, I have a tooth and a very dirty daily to take care of before I depart, but OTOH, the tooth buys me an earlier leave from work. Can't wait to get to that accessorizing; I need to have cars that aren't in four million pieces that I'm tripping over out there. Gotta phone about those rims too; it's a rat's nest of rims and tires out there: in my shop presently: two MkIs, two MkIIs and the Boxster; three odd snowflakes awaiting sandblasting; nine loose 14" tires strewn hither and yon, the Bug's Hakkas and rims awating a wash and wax before storage, and Julie's CityGolf summers waiiting to go back on when I get that car home next. Not to mention all the random parts that Klaus and the purple car have taken off. 
Should I be worried about them breeding out there with all these bits on the floor? What kind of a mutant would THEY produce???? Some topless Frankenmess no doubt, and what colour? Maye one of those chameleon purple to green shades?????? It'd be a fun photoshop project. Kind of Flying Purple People Eater meets Marvin the Martian...
And BigTavo?? Don't listen to him, see what I mean?? He's evil. Freakin' crack dealer! I can't afford crack. But I need it.......







Just what you need is a crack habit when you have a kid in college. We need to form a support group....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_And BigTavo?? Don't listen to him, see what I mean?? He's evil. Freakin' crack dealer! I can't afford crack. But I need it.......







Just what you need is a crack habit when you have a kid in college. We need to form a support group....

Bwaahahahaha!!! But there are already support groups, such as EAA and AOPA....
Today's current TAF: Surface winds are only blowing about 14 mph from 160. However, at 2000 agl it shears to 220 at 52 mph. Yeah, I think I'll just stay on the ground today.
_edit for accidental ownage!_
Going here this weekend, but not in the airplane.


































_Modified by vwdaun at 9:09 AM 4-24-2009_


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Did you have the mirror glass cut or did you buy it somewhere? I still need a non-convex mirror for the passenger side. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ebay Score


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Got 45 bottles of beer capped last night


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
Ebay Score

I never check that place out anymore...paypal has gotten very evil. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

I finally waked in the door at home at 2:45am. I should consider myself lucky I guess, as they were only able to reopen 1/2 the airport and I was on the right side. I sympathize with those that have to travel by air (via airlines) for a living. 
*****WARNING THE RANT ALERT LEVEL HAS BEEN SET AT TORNADO RED BY THE TSA*****
Those that travel for a living don't need me to tell them how bad it has become. Traveling by air is *THE WORST* experience. I'll take the dentist any time. The stupid, knee jerk reactions to security threats like removing your shoes, liquids restrictions and having your laptop pulled out separately has ground the process of getting through security to a halt. The airlines have compounded this torture by requiring checked bag and seat fees. These are the most idiotic things ever! Since most airlines have eliminated the curb side check in you are forced to go to the ticket counter if you need to check a bag. So you wait in line with all the other cattle until you get to an open kiosk or agent to check in. "Oh, you want a seat closer to the front, $15 please." "But there are only 3 seats left to choose from." "That seat costs extra, $15 please." "Oh and you are checking a bag, another $15 please." I know I sound like the Southwest commercials, but it's true. Every person in line has to go through this waltz. It probably adds 5 minutes to each passenger just trying to get on a freakin' flight. The solution most travelers have chosen is the rolling carry on. This has also slowed the process down. The airlines don't enforce their own rules for carry on size restrictions, so people drag ridiculously large rolling bags down the isle, try and stuff them into the overhead while everyone behind them waits. Overhead space disappears faster than a set of NOS Euro bumpers for $100. I used to hate the guy that runs up the isle when as soon as the plane gets to the gate, thinking "what an a$$, he can't wait his turn like the rest of us?" Now I want to be that guy. "GET ME OUT OF HERE!!!"
My solutions:
*Eliminate the bag and seat fees - include those charge in the ticket like it used to be.
*Stop making folks take off their shoes. The one guy that tried this was insane.
*No more rolling carry ons allowed in the overhead. If the bag has wheels on it, it is checked luggage. You want to carry it on? Then carry it.
*Quit making excuses about paperwork and get the planes in the air.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*

And now you know why I voluntarily sit in an office day after day, when I started flying was fun, not easy but not this much a PITA.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
I TOTALLY remember that. The "episode" I remember the most is when the blonde girl FREAKS out about someone making peanut butter and jelly and the "jam" getting in the peanut butter jar. Or vice versa...or something like that. Do you remember that?
Poor Brian's allergies are starting to kick in. He's *seriously* been sneezing every 10 seconds for the past 5 minutes.









Uhhh of course i remember that episode!!!!! Amazing!!!!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
*****WARNING THE RANT ALERT LEVEL HAS BEEN SET AT TORNADO RED BY THE TSA*****
Those that travel for a living don't need me to tell them how bad it has become. Traveling by air is *THE WORST* experience.

**Previous rant mostly snipped**
Now let's compare that to say, a typical trip from our place in Dayton Ohio to visit Brad's mom in the Tampa area. The two of us pack whatever we want (last trip we hauled home a pair of fenders), drive (or in our case, take the golf cart) to the airport, load our bags into the airplane, pre-flight, and depart. We will make one fuel stop at whatever (friendly) airport we like, and after five hours of air time, we're unloading our stuff into Deb's Rav 4.
Door-to-door time compared to taking the aluminum tube? Approximately the same when you factor in the drive to the airport, arriving waaaay early to get through security, not having to connect in some far-off city etc. Hassle factor? Non-existant. We enjoyed ourselves. What'd it cost? About $200 in fuel @ $4.00/gallon. (Current prices are actually in the mid-upper $3.00 range) Divided by two, that's $100 apiece.
Yes, we did have an initial investment in learning to fly, (hugely rewarding experience in itself) and buying an airplane. (used Beech Bonanza = $37.5k. My 172 cost me $21k 6 years ago.) But the freedom we enjoy in this country to fly wherever we want, when we want, is priceless. After 9/11 the government has been trying to make it increasingly difficult at some (large) airports, but so far those efforts have been mostly thwarted.
So Jeff (or anyone else), when you're ready to learn to fly, call me.


_Modified by vwdaun at 2:00 PM 4-24-2009_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_My solutions:
*Eliminate the bag and seat fees - include those charge in the ticket like it used to be.
*Stop making folks take off their shoes. The one guy that tried this was insane.
*No more rolling carry ons allowed in the overhead. If the bag has wheels on it, it is checked luggage. You want to carry it on? Then carry it.
*Quit making excuses about paperwork and get the planes in the air.

I totally agree. All of these things need to happen. 
Back in the day, it was a priviledge to fly. Now it has become the Greyhound of the skies, complete with a stinky toilet in the rear. 
I basically stick to Southwest and United as I have great experiences with their airlines and their employees. However, I wouldn't fly most other airlines. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_So Jeff (or anyone else), when you're ready to learn to fly, call me.

Very interesting, Daun. 
How do hangar fees work out, both at your home airport and arrival airport? I have to assume that you need to rent space or pay storage fees in both places. Also, what about yearly inspections and licenses? I'm actually very curious.


----------



## sciroccocindy (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

So Jeff (or anyone else), when you're ready to learn to fly, call me.

_Modified by vwdaun at 2:00 PM 4-24-2009_[/QUOTE]








OMG do you know what you've just done??? You've put an idea in his head! You're a real pal Daun, thanks.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccocindy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccocindy* »_So Jeff (or anyone else), when you're ready to learn to fly, call me.

_Modified by vwdaun at 2:00 PM 4-24-2009_









OMG do you know what you've just done??? You've put an idea in his head! You're a real pal Daun, thanks. [/quote]
Where have you been lady??? Thanks for showing upon the thread!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

GAHHH!!!!! Too damn nice outside to be stuck in my office with no windows


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_So Jeff (or anyone else), when you're ready to learn to fly, call me.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
**Previous rant mostly snipped**
Now let's compare that to say, a typical trip from our place in Dayton Ohio to visit Brad's mom in the Tampa area. The two of us pack whatever we want (last trip we hauled home a pair of fenders), drive (or in our case, take the golf cart) to the airport, load our bags into the airplane, pre-flight, and depart. We will make one fuel stop at whatever (friendly) airport we like, and after five hours of air time, we're unloading our stuff into Deb's Rav 4.
Door-to-door time compared to taking the aluminum tube? Approximately the same when you factor in the drive to the airport, arriving waaaay early to get through security, not having to connect in some far-off city etc. Hassle factor? Non-existant. We enjoyed ourselves. What'd it cost? About $200 in fuel @ $4.00/gallon. (Current prices are actually in the mid-upper $3.00 range) Divided by two, that's $100 apiece.
Yes, we did have an initial investment in learning to fly, (hugely rewarding experience in itself) and buying an airplane. (used Beech Bonanza = $37.5k. My 172 cost me $21k 6 years ago.) But the freedom we enjoy in this country to fly wherever we want, when we want, is priceless. After 9/11 the government has been trying to make it increasingly difficult at some (large) airports, but so far those efforts have been mostly thwarted.
So Jeff (or anyone else), when you're ready to learn to fly, call me.

_Modified by vwdaun at 2:00 PM 4-24-2009_

I almost wrote my rant with an * for you cause I knew you would layout a scenario like you did. If I come out a day early and stay a day later in June can I get my license? I'm a quick study.
I am interested in your answer to Joe's question about hanger/tarmac rental space.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*

I'll tell a little story about commercial flight issues now.
When I went to Europe last June (the day after Cincy), we didn't do a very good job of planning it. So, we left Rome a day early so we would make it back to London on time to catch our flight home. We left Rome at about 8:30 at night, and drove straight through to Calais, which is about a 13 hour drive IIRC. We got to the Calais ferry terminal at about 3 pm the next day, and took the ferry across to Dover, where we were supposed to catch a bus to London. However, we were a little bit late, so we called the bus company and changed to a later bus. We caught the bus, which took up to the hotel we stayed at overnight, near Heathrow airport. We get to the airport at about 7 am the next morning, to catch an 8am flight, only to find out that the flight was cancelled due to some sort of mechanical problem. It's a good thing they caught it there and not while we were over the North Atlantic somewhere. We were originally flying into JFK airport in New York. They rescheduled us onto a flight to Atlanta, that wasn't leaving until a few hours later. So I ended up wandering around the duty-free shops in the international terminal for about 4 hours. 
And, since my cell phone didn't work over there (not even to display the time), I didn't really know what time it was, so I almost forgot to call my Dad (who was picking us up at the airport) to tell him that our flight was later. I jumped out of line to board the plane to call him very quickly. I was pretty much the last person on the plane.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

In other news, a couple things got fixed on my black car today. The broken wire on the air flow meter connector got rewired (the right way, no less). A friend of mine has the tools to fix those with, so he took care of it. We also found that there was a broken wire to my ISV, so we fixed that as well. Unfortunately it didn't seem to help much, but I guess it'll be easier to diagnose when you don't have random wiring issues around that may or may not be causing it. I also ordered a new Borla muffler, new Techtonics HD rear motor mount, some cams (for future use, not being installed for a while), and some of the nifty chain exhaust hangars.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

So where is everyone tonight?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

I'm in bed with Daun...not sure about anyone else.







(He's laying here busting a gut laughing as I type this.) And yes there is beer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Very interesting, Daun. 
How do hangar fees work out, both at your home airport and arrival airport? I have to assume that you need to rent space or pay storage fees in both places. Also, what about yearly inspections and licenses? I'm actually very curious. 

Ok, to answer your questions....
It varies a good bit. Hangar space varies quite a bit. At Moraine, we have some hangars that go for around $130/month, up through $240/month. Tie-downs are currently $30/month. (BTW, hangars make wonderful Scirocco storage / shop spaces.)
While away, usually you just tie-down outside for a few bucks a night. (Sometimes waived if you buy fuel at your destination.) You can often find hangar space for $10 or $20 a nite up.
Yearly inspection depends on the airplane. I'm currently in the middle of mine on the 172, and the guy I'm using charges a flat fee of $300 for the inspection itself. There's always a few things to be done, replace the air filter (converting to a K&N this year, whoo!), new battery for the ELT ($25), new shock mounts for the instrument panel (9 total, haven't priced but a few bucks apiece last time I did it.) Mind you, Jasson hasn't done the actual inspection yet, these are things I already know about.
Licenses - the most useful is to get your Private Pilot's certificate. FAA requirements are 40 hours total flight time - 20 with an instructor, 20 solo. (Average is usually higher than the minimum 40 though.)
Talk to me at Cincy, we can discuss further. Also check out http://www.aopa.org/letsgoflying/ for some more info.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

^^ Oh boy, here we go.
Just got finished sipping on a Chocolate Stout from Oregon's own Rogue Brewery. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccocindy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccocindy* »_







OMG do you know what you've just done??? You've put an idea in his head! You're a real pal Daun, thanks. 

Don't *even* think I put it in his head, many, many people already have the idea, but always think it's an impossible dream or is too expensive. It is expensive, but not as bad as many people think.
...someone's got my login.......wonder who...it is...THE EVIL ONE!!!!!


_Modified by punchbug at 4:36 AM 4-25-2009_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Don't *even* think I put it in his head, many, many people already have the idea, but always think it's an impossible dream or is too expensive. It is expensive, but not as bad as many people think.

Perhaps an information session at Cincy could be very interesting. I know, I'd be listening.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Perhaps an information session at Cincy could be very interesting. I know, I'd be listening.









X2. Seriously. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_X2. Seriously. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
How about someone videos it and posts it up somewhere? I'd watch it. Great for those of us unable to come.
Of course, I'd need to find a twin-engine. Not brave enough to fly a single.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









As for the travel rant - I occasionally have to fly for work. Two days worth of clothes in my gym bag, and no toiletries. What I can't get at the hotel desk, I go to a drug store and buy. And slip-on shoes are _de riguer_ - that alone makes security much easier. Finally, check in online 24 hours before the flight and print your boarding pass. Just don't forget it.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_How about someone videos it and posts it up somewhere? I'd watch it. Great for those of us unable to come.


Daun, I wanted to thank you again for the plane ride last year, that was unforgettable! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I'd love to see any kind of video footage from this years' Cincy!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Perhaps an information session at Cincy could be very interesting. I know, I'd be listening.









I'll arrange for a representative from Transport Canada to be there...LOL. 
And yeah, 40 hours? Maybe you learn faster than me, but it's all of that plus...but OTOH, did you WANT to be on the ground? In Canada it's an "education deduction" on your tax return!!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_How about someone videos it and posts it up somewhere? I'd watch it. Great for those of us unable to come.
Of course, I'd need to find a twin-engine. Not brave enough to fly a single.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











(It's that screenname stealer again!)
I'll see what I can do about settin' something up.








And the twin engine thing? Sorry, you gotta learn single first. And the twin-engine track record is not *nearly* as good as the singles. When you lose one engine, it's like taking away about 80% of your power, meaning the airplane will barely climb. Plus quite often there is a minimum speed that you can control a twin from rolling uncontrollably (due to asymetric thrust from the engine still producing max power). If you let the speed fall below that at low altitude.... kiss your butt goodbye.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
X2. Seriously. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

X3 and X4 for me and for Laura. I've been more and more interested in flying over the last several years. What with my first Cincy and actually getting close to a small plane and seeing how Scirocco-like they are, to marrying an Air-Force girl who knows more about planes than I do. We also had an "aviation day" at my work, where all of the 4th graders from the district came to the local airport and a bunch of people from the community had their planes to demonstrate. At the airport, they upgraded the runway and taxi area, and I think the plan this year is to bring in a C-130 from Mansfield.
I knew flying was an expensive hobby, but actually it doesn't sound all that bad, when you put it all in perspective. 
Brendan


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

Goodmorning, going out to install the new O2 sensor, it showed up at my door last night.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Good evening.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Goodmorning, going out to install the new O2 sensor, it showed up at my door last night.

Okay, this is the Scirocco forum eh? So, let me get this straight, you're working on a Scirocco? That's ON TOPIC!!







What the heck???
I'm in Alliance Ohio on another of my parts gathering missions. Picked up two fuse holders for mine today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good reason to drive to Ohio I'd say








Spent the day touring around various rail yards with the train nuts. JediLynn and I mostly looked for wildlife and interesting farm animals. I'll have to post pictures from home since Penny here (my netbook) doesn't read my CF card.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Poor GTI:
http://baltimore.craigslist.or....html
It's not even listed right. It'll probably get parted out because of the lack of a title, which is a shame considering it appears to be in nice shape.
It appears to be lowered, and it has a 16v in it too.


_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 10:27 PM 4-25-2009_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Yes, I'm working on the Scirocco, the LC1 went wacky on me apparently it lost calibration and the sensor heater went out, it also developed a leak in the rear brake caliper, putting a new one in, had to paint it to match, last weekend I put a new front wheel bearing in last weekend.
And after taking it for a quick run, I found an oil puddle under the engine, it seems the oil pressure switch is leaking, the one at the oil filter, so back to the store.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Today was the original date that Brian and I were going to get married http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif I'm a happy camper today








Here is the "Save the Date" card that I made myself. I made all of the invitations myself. Would post a picture of it but I can't find one laying around anywhere lol...










_Modified by Konomi at 10:37 PM 4-25-2009_


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

OWN!!! I'm too tired to own with a scirocco picture...so I'll uuuuuse...


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_And the twin engine thing? Sorry, you gotta learn single first.
Well yeah, that's a given. I actually took ground school, tho it *was* a quarter century ago.









_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_And the twin-engine track record is not *nearly* as good as the singles. When you lose one engine, it's like taking away about 80% of your power, meaning the airplane will barely climb. Plus quite often there is a minimum speed that you can control a twin from rolling uncontrollably (due to asymetric thrust from the engine still producing max power). If you let the speed fall below that at low altitude.... kiss your butt goodbye.
Never knew about that, but I still think I'd prefer that to deadstick landings. I mean, if I lose an engine, I ain't worried about climbing, I'm worried about finding a place to land.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I'll arrange for a representative from Transport Canada to be there...LOL. 
And yeah, 40 hours? Maybe you learn faster than me, but it's all of that plus...but OTOH, did you WANT to be on the ground? *In Canada it's an "education deduction" on your tax return!!!*

Oh really?








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_... Never knew about that, but I still think I'd prefer that to deadstick landings. I mean, if I lose an engine, I ain't worried about climbing, I'm worried about finding a place to land.









Now think about losing power in a helicopter, and landing the thing. 

So, anyone has them SAE wrenches?
I do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 12:18 AM 4-26-2009_


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_And the twin engine thing? Sorry, you gotta learn single first. And the twin-engine track record is not *nearly* as good as the singles. When you lose one engine, it's like taking away about 80% of your power, meaning the airplane will barely climb. Plus quite often there is a minimum speed that you can control a twin from rolling uncontrollably (due to asymetric thrust from the engine still producing max power). If you let the speed fall below that at low altitude.... kiss your butt goodbye.

my old roomie told me that some planes will spin if you loose too much lift on the inside wing...
maybe in the next life


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
So, anyone has them SAE wrenches?
I do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


















Damn, Marc! Can I live in your garage?


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

So, anyone has them SAE wrenches?
I do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










I do too...! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (type53b_gtd)*

Goodmorning, well off the return the caliper core and get the oil pressure switch.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

WOW, it's really dead in here today


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

For the second time in this thread, I haz new seats:


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (hexagone)*

Those look very nice! Makes me want to condition mine...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

finally back from the cruise this weekend, was good times


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

The odometer in the black car died today. Final tally: 193,399 miles.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_finally back from the cruise this weekend, was good times

The weather was perfect for it too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Pictures?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

no pictures from me, and Jen is grading papers, so hers aren't ready yet. There's some in the last page of this thread tho:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...ge=21


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Great! Thank you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Are you going to be able to go on the Leavenworth Cruise in June?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_Are you going to be able to go on the Leavenworth Cruise in June?

Doubtful







I went up to the corporate office last friday and told them how it was. Seems like they'll be dragging their feet for a while, I'll give them until the next pay cycle.
I'm done working all the time, being sick etc. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

It sure was nice weather this weekend. I'll eventually post up pics from the weekend, but we had fun chasing trains all over southeast Ohio. I have my new bling for one of the kids in my shop and had expected to install that yesterday, but there was construction disaster zone to contend with. The construction looks good though; just a lot of mud. It poured here I guess. 
Good drive home, saw a car carrier with four 98 NewBeetles on the top row, all black. Thought it was odd to see four first year bugs all the same colour as mine. Anyway, this is worthless without pictures but Lenny (the Thinkpad) is so full (106GB of 100) I opted to commit him to a "burn and move" operation. I think I have about 16GB moved over so far; should speed him up a bit. Takes forever though. Should have time to resize/upload some stuff tonight.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Goodmorning, was beautiful on Sat, rained all day Sun.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

It was a beautiful weekend here, though pretty windy. Still nice (and windy) today, but that'll change this evening. Rain & crap the next couple days - figures since I'm scheduled to fly. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

rained most of the weekend. spent all of it in the garage working on the cabby.
gotta get this damn motor built.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

It's gonna be a hot one today.








90°


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Here is the "Save the Date" card that I made myself. I made all of the invitations myself. Would post a picture of it but I can't find one laying around anywhere lol...
Heh, I sense a 'stamper' in our midst. You and my wife would get along famously.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_It's gonna be a hot one today.








90°

It was hot yesterday too. I ran a 10k and worked







And then slept for 9 hours


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (G-rocco)*

We went Morel hunting yesterday. It was hot. We also didn't find too many. A small bag full, enough to cook up tonight and provide some inspiration for finding more. More hot weather and rain on the way, we should find a whole bunch this week.








Yummy!!
Brendan


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

^^


----------



## digga_b (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_We went Morel hunting yesterday. It was hot. We also didn't find too many. A small bag full, enough to cook up tonight and provide some inspiration for finding more. More hot weather and rain on the way, we should find a whole bunch this week.

Yummy!!
Brendan

I have only found 2 so far. But haven't really had much time to go look.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
It was hot yesterday too. I ran a 10k and worked







And then slept for 9 hours









Hey Slippy, have you decided if you are going to join our little gathering in Ohio over your birthday weekend yet?








I'm sure we could arrange to have some cake...








_Hee hee. I said cake_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*

Is Greg thinking of *not* going to Cincy....????
Oh I don't *even* think so.
There will be cake if need be. I have just the right cakepan for him.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (digga_b)*

I finally repaired the Scirocco this weekend. Last weekend I sheared off the carbon brushes in the alternator when I took it apart.
I replaced the voltage regulator and brushese, rebuilt the alternator and gave the car the first serious wash > clay bar > wax of the season.
Mmmmmm....








































I love a freshly waxed car.
I also had a great drive home, sun setting, sunroof and windows open, enjoying the open road...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

awesome joe... car looks great as always!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*

joe pushed this page's evil content to the limit


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

♪ ♫ Celebrate with cake! ♪ ♫


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*

Nice work Joe!
Looking ready for Spri....er Summer.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_awesome joe... car looks great as always! 


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_Nice work Joe!
Looking ready for Spri....er Summer.

Thanks, gents! Seriously, the pictures of your two cars really kicked my ass into high gear this weekend. I was inspired by the black and the white. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And yes, Fraser, my car is evil. It is stalking you.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Radio is going back in the Scirocco tonight. Think I might renew my XM subscription
owned!!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

The newest one...2 schedules were made, one that said I had to be at work at 10am, one that said 12. So I was at work for an hour this morning and got sent home.








Now I'll go back in this afternoon.
Evidence will be gathered and sent to corporate. It takes a lot to get me really angry but they've crossed the line this time. Heads will roll.
FYI, this will most likely be my last job in retail. I'm going back to school http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yep, I've worked enough retail to know that I'll never do it again by choice.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_FYI, this will most likely be my last job in retail. I'm going back to school http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Feh, retail blows. Always has. It's only good for one thing - keeping you alive long enough to get a better job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
OK, two things - it's good enough to keep you from having to work in the restaurant business.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_yep, I've worked enough retail to know that I'll never do it again by choice.

11 years is enough slavery. Who knows, I might actually be available on a sunday soon.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hmm, having a stereo in the Scirocco means I'm going to need to gather some more music.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

if you have XM why do you need to gather more music


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_if you have XM why do you need to gather more music
I know a lot of the music *I* love is nowhere to be found on XM.
Oh, totally off-topic but I saw this pic on our regional VW site and immediately thought of Fraser and the Princess...








Spotted at Hot Water Blast in Houston over the weekend. Not my pic, etc.


_Modified by kerensky at 12:13 PM 4-27-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_if you have XM why do you need to gather more music


thinking about renewing it, but haven't


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_
Oh, totally off-topic but I saw this pic on our regional VW site and immediately thought of Fraser and the Princess... 

legit. I wish I had some split wheels to do that to


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

Joe... how's your motronic swap coming along? 
I may have ran into a snag w/ CIS-E fuel lines & the Injector adapters...
P4VW's just ran out 2 weeks ago.


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

Good news: I have an interview for an engineering internship on wednesday.
Bad news: Getting this internship would mean not painting my car.
Conflicting news: While I would have a sweet ass job, I'd still have to take a class during this time.
Redeeming news: Although my car would look rather ratty, I'd still have some fat wide BBS RMs on it and it would be in tip top shape mechanically.
Morale of the story: Plan accordingly.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (hexagone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hexagone* »_Good news: I have an interview for an engineering internship on wednesday.
Bad news: Getting this internship would mean not painting my car.
Conflicting news: While I would have a sweet ass job, I'd still have to take a class during this time.
Redeeming news: Although my car would look rather ratty, I'd still have some fat wide BBS RMs on it and it would be in tip top shape mechanically.
Morale of the story: Plan accordingly.

*Good news: I have an interview for an engineering internship on wednesday.* - Good Luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*Bad news: Getting this internship would mean not painting my car.* - Not the end of the world when you are talking about your future.
*Conflicting news: While I would have a sweet ass job, I'd still have to take a class during this time.*








*Redeeming news: Although my car would look rather ratty, I'd still have some fat wide BBS RMs on it and it would be in tip top shape mechanically.* - Broken down cars that look good are still broken down. 
*Morale of the story: Plan accordingly. * - Flexibility.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (hexagone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hexagone* »_Conflicting news: While I would have a sweet ass job, I'd still have to take a class during this time..

Oh cry me a river will ya...









_Quote, originally posted by *hexagone* »_Morale of the story: Plan accordingly.

Plans are for the weak.










_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_I ... and gave the car the first serious wash > clay bar > wax of the season.
Mmmmmm....








I love a freshly waxed car.
I also had a great drive home, sun setting, sunroof and windows open, enjoying the open road...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hot! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Today was the original date that Brian and I were going to get married http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif I'm a happy camper today








Here is the "Save the Date" card that I made myself. I made all of the invitations myself. Would post a picture of it but I can't find one laying around anywhere lol...









_Modified by Konomi at 10:37 PM 4-25-2009_

April 25, 2009.... a phenomenal day... my 21st birthday!!!!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Plans are for the weak.










Hey, get your own version. But X2.









_Modified by punchbug at 2:55 PM 4-27-2009_


_Modified by punchbug at 3:19 PM 4-27-2009_


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_I know a lot of the music *I* love is nowhere to be found on XM.
Oh, totally off-topic but I saw this pic on our regional VW site and immediately thought of Fraser and the Princess... 
_Modified by kerensky at 12:13 PM 4-27-2009_

I LOVE PINK !!!!!! Everyone needs to begin to pressure the doctor that he MUST have pink wheels for cincy, he has been making noises about not sure if they will be ready.... How am I supposed to match the car if it does not have pink wheels?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_.... How am I supposed to match the car if it does not have pink wheels?


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Hey, we could rename you Princess_Primer for Cincy if the wheels are still painted in primer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Mmmmmm....

















Hot!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_The newest one...2 schedules were made, one that said I had to be at work at 10am, one that said 12. So I was at work for an hour this morning and got sent home.








Now I'll go back in this afternoon.
Evidence will be gathered and sent to corporate. It takes a lot to get me really angry but they've crossed the line this time. Heads will roll.
FYI, this will most likely be my last job in retail. I'm going back to school http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Good luck!
If I didn't...you know, need to make money and stuff, I'd have quit a long time ago. I'm just waiting for the day they screw me over enough to really piss me off.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
April 25, 2009.... a phenomenal day... my 21st birthday!!!!!









Happy (belated) birthday, Princess!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

OKay, for whatever reason, I was thinking of those pivotal statements that changed your life's direction. In my case, I will share one that had rather significant impact on my life. "What you really need is a 16V Scirocco." A few weeks later, I had one...since one presented itself through a rather odd series of events. And here I am nine years later....seems I add one about every three years http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
I LOVE PINK !!!!!! Everyone needs to begin to pressure the doctor that he MUST have pink wheels for cincy, he has been making noises about not sure if they will be ready.... How am I supposed to match the car if it does not have pink wheels?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










You do know that the color spectrum does go beyond pink, right?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Joe... how's your motronic swap coming along? 
I may have ran into a snag w/ CIS-E fuel lines & the Injector adapters...
P4VW's just ran out 2 weeks ago.









I know you are going to hate me for this, but when I saw them "blowout" back in Feb, I ordered them _just in case._ I suppose this is why they were on blowout.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
How am I supposed to match the car if it does not have pink wheels?









Make him paint the whole car pink...cause at that point, who the hell cares about the wheels!!!????


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
Make him paint the whole car pink...cause at that point, who the hell cares about the wheels!!!????









dont give her ideas


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

I think I could get anne to throw in some pink fuzzy seat covers, maybe a steering wheel cover as well?
How about some glitter? You need some of that too - you can't have LOL pink without fistfuls of glitter. I'll have anne take care of that too.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

if I get a headliner full of glitter I will be pissed
I have fuzzy pink dice, good enough?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_The newest one...2 schedules were made, one that said I had to be at work at 10am, one that said 12. So I was at work for an hour this morning and got sent home.








Now I'll go back in this afternoon.
Evidence will be gathered and sent to corporate. It takes a lot to get me really angry but they've crossed the line this time. Heads will roll.
FYI, this will most likely be my last job in retail. I'm going back to school http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

This happened to me once, except for me I was scheduled on a day that later had me marked "off" and I wasn't told. I was happy because I'd rather be at home than work. However, in your case I'd be very peeved as well. 
Retail dealing with customers = FAIL. 
Retail dealing with stock/warehouse = WIN. 
That's my new job. I unload the truck and stock the shelves. No dealing with pissy customers, I only work two days a week (Mon & Tues) so no nights and weekends and I don't really gotta deal with people in general except my assistant manager but he's really cool.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_
OK, two things - it's good enough to keep you from having to work in the restaurant business.









From what Amber's told me, I couldn't do resturants. If someone got an attitude with me, they'd get their meal in their face. Panera Bread was the closest I've ever came to working in an actual restaurant. I worked there for a month. I'm slow at many things (do it slow, do it right) and I was slow at making sandwiches. Well, the lunch-rush came and I had to speed things up. I must have messed this one lady's sandwich up because she came storming back up to me at the sandwich counter and said "WHAT THE HELL IS THIS?!?! THIS IS DISGUSTING!!" I said calmly "It's a sandwich, dip****, you eat it. Is your intelligence level too low as to not know what you do with it?". Well, I didn't last there too much longer. Ah well - I was off to bigger and better things!


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Hey, we could rename you Princess_Primer for Cincy if the wheels are still painted in primer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









But I already have a 95% pink wardrobe... buying clothes primer colored would just be very expensive... not to mention an ugly color... I prefer pink... and that is how it will be. By order of the princess http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Happy (belated) birthday, Princess!!









Thanks! It was a good time! I found a martini glass in my purse the morning after... Apparently I decided it was my birthday and because I drank out of that glass, it was going to be mine....

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
You do know that the color spectrum does go beyond pink, right?

YOU SHUT YOUR MOUTH WHEN YOU'RE TALKING TO ME.... Pink is the best color on the spectrum Chris... duh.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_I think I could get anne to throw in some pink fuzzy seat covers, maybe a steering wheel cover as well?
How about some glitter? You need some of that too - you can't have LOL pink without fistfuls of glitter. I'll have anne take care of that too.

I don't suggest he paints the entire car pink, but I was thinking, he could polka-dot the car that would be cute! And I could still match it of course! And Glitter? Oh the doctor LOVES glitter!!!overdose on the glitter.... it can blind people as we drive by.... oh the excitement... Fraser's car will be perfect!!!!!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*

no glitter

own


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*

OWNAGE IS MINE! 
well, it was until my meany of a boyfriend stole it...aren't the girls always supposed to win?????











_Modified by Princess_Pink at 2:10 AM 4-28-2009_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_OWNAGE IS MINE! 
Picture is being slow....


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_OWN!!!

fail


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
fail

Stop putting words in my mouth.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

stop deleting posts


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_stop deleting posts


_Quote, originally posted by *my user info* »_Member Since
4-29-2006
15098 posts

I obviously delete a lot of posts.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

What's everybody up to tonight?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

I'm marking and typing up a Chemistry test. I cannot type, so that's a huge challenge with all the brackets/subscripts. My life is filled with excitement. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_YOU SHUT YOUR MOUTH WHEN YOU'RE TALKING TO ME....

Does anyone else see the irony of this statement?
I'm glad someone can put up with you, because you're waaaaay too high maintenance for my taste.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

high maintenance are her middle names


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_I think I could get anne to throw in some pink fuzzy seat covers, maybe a steering wheel cover as well?
How about some glitter? You need some of that too - you can't have LOL pink without fistfuls of glitter. I'll have anne take care of that too.

^ i didn't post this








AAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Thanks! It was a good time! I found a martini glass in my purse the morning after... Apparently I decided it was my birthday and because I drank out of that glass, it was going to be mine....









Ah... a martini glass. Move over Fraser - she's my kind of girl!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (G-rocco)*

so... i lost the freshly powder coated valve cover. 
I feel kind of retarded.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (G-rocco)*


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
That's my new job. I unload the truck and stock the shelves. No dealing with pissy customers, I only work two days a week (Mon & Tues) so no nights and weekends and I don't really gotta deal with people in general except my assistant manager but he's really cool. 

Actually, I like dealing with customers. It's the backstabbing, thieving, lazy coworkers/boss I can't deal with.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Does anyone else see the irony of this statement?
I'm glad someone can put up with you, because you're waaaaay too high maintenance for my taste.












































Fraser's obviously a glutton for punishment, most people would find a Scirocco challenge enough to keep happy.










_Modified by punchbug at 8:25 PM 4-27-2009_


----------



## mrs lee (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Pink is the best color on the spectrum Chris... duh.









While I do not deny the royalty of the princess, I must argue that YELLOW is the ONLY color on the spectrum!!! But I will let pink live in "acceptable land", I suppose. Red is also acceptable as well.
Headliner full of glitter, eh????? You just watch out there Dr...I'm a cooking up a plan full of sparkles!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mrs lee)*

In the 5 days I've been driving the Scirocco, I've gotten 3 or 4 positive comments about it.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Fraser's obviously a glutton for punishment, most people would find a Scirocco challenge enough to keep happy.








Perhaps, in some twisted way, the Princess keeps Fraser's rocco from causing trouble. I can just hear it thinking now...

_Quote, originally posted by *FrasersRocco* »_I should teach that Fraser and break down on him today. It's been weeks since I've blown anything. And yet, he has that Princess person to deal with. Hmmm, maybe I *can* be good for another day...


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Is something wrong with my vortex? Because i'm pretty sure last night there were 191 pages... unless i had a dream about vortex... which I very well could have... but now there are only 190.... i'm so confused









Apparently I have to post to get to the last page?? I'm so confused!!!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Does anyone else see the irony of this statement?
I'm glad someone can put up with you, because you're waaaaay too high maintenance for my taste.












































Its from the movie wedding crashers.... duhhhhh....
and putting up with me is what got him his pink wheels.... so he should be thankful!!!!! That and I put up with him playing in the garage and I actually enjoy the garage... I like to roll around on the little roller chair.. then play with the cats.... then sleep in the car... yay.... 


_Modified by Princess_Pink at 11:11 AM 4-28-2009_


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
Ah... a martini glass. Move over Fraser - she's my kind of girl!





































As you can see in the picture, I do not think it was a martini....Although I can't be sure. I have never had a martini but I feel that you would be the proper one to introduce me to them at CINcy....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*

Well, there's something to this htoery of how to keep a Scirocco in line, no question. As much as I carry on, the silver headache has really cleaned up her act since Klaus appeared on the scene. Maybe a good dose of jealousy is required to keep them from taking over your life. And my son just gave me a small piece of bling for Klausie! Now to figure out where it needs to go...but it's awesome. Some helicopter will be missing it no doubt. 
Finally have that test typed up, and I work tonight so I should go look to see what specimens I have to take over there. Too much to do, but here I sit.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mrs lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrs lee* »_
Headliner full of glitter, eh????? You just watch out there Dr...I'm a cooking up a plan full of sparkles!






























keep it to your own car, missy


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

Morning all. Found about a pound of yummy yellow Morels last night, in less than an hour. Current market value of those around here is about $70. But we're not selling them, they are going IN MY BELLY!!







After this rain goes through, we'll go back to the same spot, should be a whole lot more.
Brendan


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I don't know how new this is, but it's way cool. Google Image Search now filters by color:
http://images.google.com/image...r=red
notice in the search, the terms are "Scirocco 16v" but it only shows images that are predominantly red. Look for the Color picker just below the search box.







Way cool!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (smithma7)*

thats cool, the pink filter on a scirocco search sucks though


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_the pink on a scirocco sucks though


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

its funnier when you dont have to jeep people to make your comments funny

new face


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_Is something wrong with my vortex? 

No, but something is wrong with your head.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_so... i lost the freshly powder coated valve cover. 
I feel kind of retarded.

How did you lose something that full of sparkle? That's like saying you lost a school bus. You can't ever lose a school bus. They're too big and too yellow.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
How did you lose something that full of sparkle? That's like saying you lost a school bus. You can't ever lose a school bus. They're too big and too yellow. 

I have no clue man... I looked in every box, cabinet, and storage place in the house. I must have put it somewhere stupid.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
I have no clue man... I looked in every box, cabinet, and storage place in the house. * I must have put it somewhere stupid*.









like in the car


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*

why would it be in the car? the motor isn't in the car...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SNATCH* »_Tommy: We've lost Gorgeous George.
Brick Top: Shhh. You're going to have to repeat that.
Tommy: We've lost Gorgeous George.
Brick Top: Well, where'd you lose him? He ain't a set of ****ing car keys, is he? And it ain't as if he's incon-****ing-spicuous now, is it?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

Goodmorning, returning unused parts today, I needs the money and don't need the parts, usually I'd keep them as spares, I'm kind of a packrat that way.
Anyone need a new never installed tailgate for a 1990 Bronco?
Accidental ownage, I'll get the pic when I get home, photobucket is blocked at work.










_Modified by tmechanic at 5:52 AM 4-29-2009_


----------



## mrs lee (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

My thoughts exactly...How the heck do you lose something like that??? He said he put it in a really good, safe spot...so good he can't remember...we looked everywhere last night from the bathroom cabinets to the linen closet...no where to be found. This makes Belinda very sad.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
No, but something is wrong with your head.









Tell us something we all dont already know!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*

Neato. I got to meet Jerry Lucas today. I helped him hook up his laptop to our seminar room projector.







His hands are REALLY big, felt weird to shake his hand.
Brendan


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Tell us something we all dont already know!

*Internet Addiction*
Are you addicted to your online connection? Are you one of those crazy folks that can’t wait to read the email with your morning coffee? Doctors are calling it serious addiction combined with: Cybersexual Addiction, Computer Addiction and Cyber-Relational Addiction. They even managed to stamp the cool names for it, like Internet Addictive Disorder (IAD) or the Internet Overuse Syndrome (IOS). Based on the latest research and simple human reasoning. Internet addiction should not be labeled as addiction like gambling or drug addiction. There should be a strict line that distances other addictions from the “internet addiction”. Staying in touch with your friends or watching funny YouTube videos is not a destructive behavior which usually characterizes major addictions. If you gamble on the internet then you are not addicted to the internet, but online gambling. Internet is a wonderful tool, but like everything else in this Universe there is the sunny side and the dark side of the pyramid of life. Stay Positive!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I was going to reply to someone's post...but then after sorting through the last 3 pages that I missed...I completely forgot who it was.







So Brian and I have decided to take my TT to Cincy this year, since it's the only reliable car that we have. We REALLY want to take of the Sciroccos...but there are some issues we have to sort out first. *sigh* At least we're going though!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_So Brian and I have decided to take my TT to Cincy this year, since it's the only reliable car that we have.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Tim!!!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4364042


----------



## mrs lee (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
















But I thought Audi's were "acceptable"...At least they won't be bringing an F150 or something.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Got it!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mrs lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrs lee* »_
But I thought Audi's were "acceptable"...At least they won't be bringing an F150 or something.









We are slowly turning this into an Audi event. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I might grab the TT powertrain to stick it into my MK1. You guys can part the rest of the car. 


_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 4:40 PM 4-28-2009_


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_I'm marking and typing up a Chemistry test. I cannot type, so that's a huge challenge with all the brackets/subscripts. My life is filled with excitement. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

I feel your pain. I just did a lab report and had to write in equations (acid / base equilbria) with concentrations of each. All charges had to be included in the upper right of each ion







Once I got my key combos down it finally got better.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

So I went to a VW dealership in downtown London today and sat in a new Scirocco.
It's too fancy to be a Scirocco. And the steering wheel's on the wrong side (although I got used to that by driving 600km across the country).


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_So I went to a VW dealership in downtown London today and sat in a new Scirocco.
It's too fancy to be a Scirocco. And the steering wheel's on the wrong side (although I got used to that by driving 600km across the country).









what are you doing in London....
...best be picking me up some euro bits.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_I was going to reply to someone's post...but then after sorting through the last 3 pages that I missed...I completely forgot who it was.







So Brian and I have decided to take my TT to Cincy this year, since it's the only reliable car that we have. We REALLY want to take of the Sciroccos...but there are some issues we have to sort out first. *sigh* At least we're going though!









Unacceptable young lady!!!
You have over a month to get a Scirocco ready. You'd better get to work on it then.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mrs lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrs lee* »_
But I thought Audi's were "acceptable"...At least they won't be bringing an F150 or something.









It may not be as bad as an actual Kia, but it's still a Kia.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
It may not be as bad as an actual Kia, but it's still a Kia.

As horrible as it is - it's MUCH closer to being a Scirocco than the "New Scirocco" is. It's sporty looking. It handles well. It's simple. 
It ain't reliable though!








I'd trust any old Scirocco WAAAAAAAAAYAAAAAYYYYYYY before I trusted a dang Audi going long distances!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
I'd trust any old Scirocco WAAAAAAAAAYAAAAAYYYYYYY before I trusted a dang Audi going long distances!























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif unless it's evil


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif unless it's evil

There's a reason it's red.








PURE EVIL!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
How did you lose something that full of sparkle? That's like saying you lost a school bus. You can't ever lose a school bus. They're too big and too yellow. 

And down here school busses have strobe lights on top. To make them more noticable. Really, if you can't see something that big and that yellow is a strobe light on top really gonna help?


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (G-rocco)*

I found a Pedometer at work today: 



















_Modified by Nataku at 4:51 PM 4-28-2009_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

so, news for the scirocco community:
I will be going to Villanova next year for law school, so add 1 more person to the absurd cluster of sciroccos around Philly


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_I was going to reply to someone's post...but then after sorting through the last 3 pages that I missed...I completely forgot who it was.







So Brian and I have decided to take my TT to Cincy this year, since it's the only reliable car that we have. We REALLY want to take of the Sciroccos...but there are some issues we have to sort out first. *sigh* At least we're going though!









Bzzzzzt. Wrong answer.
You must bring one of the Sciroccos. You have two of them. Concentrate on getting one of them ready to go, you have some time. Tell Brian to get off his dead lazy a** and fix the car!






















Incidentally, what's wrong with them?


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_I was going to reply to someone's post...but then after sorting through the last 3 pages that I missed...I completely forgot who it was.







So Brian and I have decided to take my TT to Cincy this year, since it's the only reliable car that we have. We REALLY want to take of the Sciroccos...but there are some issues we have to sort out first. *sigh* At least we're going though!









Right click on 'reply' open link in new tab. Reply to intended post, and then finish catching up on the 3 pages in the first tab


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Ughhhh, ****ing allergies. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I've never even _had_ allergies before, so it sucks even more. Hopefully the rain we're supposed to get for the next 6 days will knock down some of the pollen. Of course, it's going to start on my day off, when I have Sciroccos to work on.








Speaking of which, I got some parts in today. A new throttle cable for the silver one, new strut mounts for the back one (going to be installed sometime in the future.), and a nice new Bentley, since the old one is constructed mostly of duct tape. That will be the garage one, the new one will be the good one for in the house.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
And down here school busses have strobe lights on top. To make them more noticable. Really, if you can't see something that big and that yellow is a strobe light on top really gonna help?

Supposedly that's for the fog.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_It ain't reliable though!









Not so! My Dad's 2003 TT is dead reliable. Never any issues! The only problem I am aware of was an intermittant fuel gauge. Already fixed!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_so, news for the scirocco community:
I will be going to Villanova next year for law school, so add 1 more person to the absurd cluster of sciroccos around Philly

Congrats, Fraser! You and your miss are always welcome at our place. From what I hear, Nova has a great Law School (and a pretty damn good MBA program, too).
We really are throwing off the distribution map of US Scirocco owners. Seems to rank like this:
1. Southern California
2. Pacific Northwest
3. Midatlantic region


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Congrats, Fraser! You and your miss are always welcome at our place. From what I hear, Nova has a great Law School (and a pretty damn good MBA program, too).


thanks joe, Im sure I will be in touch with you over the summer when I need to come up and look for a place to live, and when I get up there in the fall, kicking it in Philly is high on my list of things to do.
yeah, the law school aint to shabby in terms of its ranking, but the real appeal is the fact that it is going to be in a brand new building in the fall (win), being near a cluster of scirocco peoples, double win


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

You know what? You guys are just jealous that I'll be able to whizz past you on the freeway with the following things in working order:
-headlights
-non-cracked dash
-radio
-brakes
Actually...why don't we just cross all of that out and replace it with: EVERYTHING.








MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Tell Brian to get off his dead lazy a** and fix the car!

Quoted AND sigged for truth.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Tell Brian to get off his dead lazy a** and fix the car!






















Incidentally, what's wrong with them?

No way! That would ruin my reputation as a human Garfield.








Amber's car has a vapor lock or leaky fuel injector problem along with a vacuum leak somewhere. 
Mine is alright, but I got a 4k tranny that revs at about 4k doing 70, so cruising at highway speeds (I'm assuming 75+) means we'd be screaming the whole way there. Plus is has a hot start issue that I've been meaning to sort out. 
We're both pretty short on monies so taking the TT is the option that requires the least amount of cash at the moment. 


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Ughhhh, ****ing allergies. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I've never even _had_ allergies before, so it sucks even more. Hopefully the rain we're supposed to get for the next 6 days will knock down some of the pollen. Of course, it's going to start on my day off, when I have Sciroccos to work on.










I feel for ya buddy - my allergies have been terrible this year. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_I might grab the TT powertrain to stick it into my MK1. You guys can part the rest of the car. 

Noooooo!!! I love Moonbeam just the way she is!! And yes, her name is Moonbeam.










_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_You have over a month to get a Scirocco ready. You'd better get to work on it then.

Do you REALLY trust ME with something to fix a car? I'll just stand there looking at Glenn hoping that all of his problems will magically be fixed. Oh and the broken speedometer is not my fault. Tim broke that and has YET to reconcile himself by fixing it.










_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_As horrible as it is - it's MUCH closer to being a Scirocco than the "New Scirocco" is.

Why thank you, thank you very much.










_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Right click on 'reply' open link in new tab. Reply to intended post, and then finish catching up on the 3 pages in the first tab.

Yeah, I know. I fail. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
-non-cracked dash


I cried when the first crack appeared in my dash







Now it has 3...and counting.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_You know what? You guys are just jealous that I'll be able to whizz past you on the freeway with the following things in working order:
-headlights
-non-cracked dash
-radio
-brakes
Actually...why don't we just cross all of that out and replace it with: EVERYTHING.








MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

from your list I only have the cracked dash and I doubt you will wizzhing past me


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
I cried when the first crack appeared in my dash







Now it has 3...and counting.























mine has 5 but new one only has 2 tiny ones near the vents http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by 16VScirrocco88 at 11:49 PM 4-28-2009_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
from your list I only have the cracked dash and I doubt you will wizzhing past me

I'd say that depends on whether Konomi has the 180hp or 225hp TT.
And cracks in your dash have nothing to do with driving to Cincy in a proper car. My Sciroccos both have working headlights, radios, and brakes. I have more cracks in my dash than I care to count, but one of them will be going to Ohio in just over a month.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

User Posts 
Chris16vRocco 928 
twardnw 719 
punchbug 508 
DrFraserCrane 415 
tmechanic 309 
Iroczgirl 308 
wheeltowheel 296 
vwdaun 295 
Princess_Pink 290 
TheTimob 275 
scirocco*joe 212 
mr lee 195 
Nataku 168 
Mtl-Marc 148 
kerensky 131 
Konomi 127 
cholland_ 118 
crazyaboutrocs 112 
California 16v 95 
Lord_Verminaard 91 
G-rocco 90 
16VScirrocco88 79 
bigtavo 64 
Neptuno 63 
upoo2 45 
Rocco_crossing 44 
Rocco_julie 42 
sciroccojim 38 
Studubbin 37 
hexagone 36 
Rave Racer 35 
mrs lee 29 
smithma7 29 
jedilynne 26 
atx-g60 23 
EL DRIFTO 17 
Michael Bee 16 
Sciroccoracer7 15 
type53b_gtd 13 
CodeMan 13 
CALAWAYMK2 13 
Cincy Barbie 12 
84SciroccoX-FLOW 11 
raulito 11 
matt.e. 11 
Amsterdam087 10 
SP Scirocco 10 
TheDude0388 9 
StaHiMooney 9 
ydrogs 9 
digga_b 9 
Eistreiber 7 
d-bot 7 
Kameirocco 6 
TBerk 6 
Dragthis 6 
Scirocko 6 
sciroccocindy 6 
Neckromacr 5 
BluDemon 4 
JonnyPhenomenon 4 
ROBZUK 4 
davidpg 3 
1nsanevwfreak 3 
DubChub 3 
ginster86roc 3 
Scirocco Manifesto 2 
nateF 2 
[email protected] 2 
IM16Vlvn 2 
Booha1 2 
britishrocco 2 
rocconut 2 
jrgrinder 2 
sciroccos4lifewife 2 
78mk1 1 
Sciroccomann 1 
dsr16v 1 
Chopper 1 
20vHellride 1 
TooRoundTDI 1 
vwleadfoot 1 
sharpshooter33 1 
ownerizer 1 
VWS16V 1 
nos4a2 1 
Kar98 1 
Deez_Nutz 1 
sciroccos4life 1 
kenny_blankenship 1 
Rannoch 1 
vdubfixer 1 
mcdecontrol 1 
89cabby 1 
falcon2000aj 1 
badpenny 1 
Corrado1900T 1 
1BadSciroccoS 1 
GoKraut 1


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I'd say that depends on whether Konomi has the 180hp or 225hp TT.

It's the 225hp.







Okay so maybe I won't be whizzing past you. But I'll be making fun "vrooooooooooooom" noises to match the car!!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Glenn has a minty dash, but the radio doesn't work and I don't think she'd like to hear me sing for 8-10 hours. 
Greta's dash looks like the surface of the moon, I need to replace one sealed beam and the radio isn't working in there either







I suck at electronical things though, so the radio will probably never change. Speedo works too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (mrs lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrs lee* »_
But I thought Audi's were "acceptable"...At least they won't be bringing an F150 or something.









Hey hey hey there Mrs LostMyValveCover......ease up on the F150s!!! I'm taking my old gal for a long drive today ('88 F150). Hope she makes it. Try moving your daughter's crap in a TT. Not gonna happen. Hopefully it has a clutch left when Crash Bandicoot (aka my beautiful daughter Waterfall) is done with it. 
So I just replanted a mature Actinidia kolomikta that got ousted during the construction efforts last night. Hope it makes it, it's a "He-wi", and if it does, I'll get a "She-wi" to go with it so I have nice fresh Kiwis. Got that done before I even got the coffee into me.







The mud fest continues here at my place, but the big pour's not far away, and that should clean things up a LOT.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_You know what? You guys are just jealous that I'll be able to whizz past you on the freeway with the following things in working order:
-headlights
-non-cracked dash
-radio
-brakes
Actually...why don't we just cross all of that out and replace it with: EVERYTHING.








MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

Headlights? Relayed and check.
Non-cracked dash? Check.
Radio? Check.
Brakes? Check.
I don't see the advantage of taking the TT.


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*

So if i'm early, where are all the non sciroccos parking?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_You know what? You guys are just jealous that I'll be able to whizz past you on the freeway with the following things in working order:
-headlights
-non-cracked dash
-radio
-brakes
Actually...why don't we just cross all of that out and replace it with: EVERYTHING.








MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

the dash is not an issue, mine looks like a 1970's b movie's rendition of an earthquake
what are the issues with the headlights and the brakes? the non radio sucks, but Im sure that there are ways around that


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Kameirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kameirocco* »_So if i'm early, where are all the non sciroccos parking? 


right side of the driveway. And they're called Kias. Doesn't matter what kind of car it is, if it ain't a Scirocco, it's a Kia.


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_
right side of the driveway. And they're called Kias. Doesn't matter what kind of car it is, if it ain't a Scirocco, it's a Kia.









kia did make mighty fast and gas guzzling cars back in the day


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_I was going to reply to someone's post...but then after sorting through the last 3 pages that I missed...I completely forgot who it was.







So Brian and I have decided to take my TT to Cincy this year, since it's the only reliable car that we have. We REALLY want to take of the Sciroccos...but there are some issues we have to sort out first. *sigh* At least we're going though!









So weaksauce! You can't commit to NOT taking a Scirocco to Cincy until the day before you have to leave and only after exhausting every possible solution. Giving up with 5 weeks before the event blows chunks! 


_Modified by bigtavo at 8:52 AM 4-29-2009_


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Mine is alright, but I got a 4k tranny that revs at about 4k doing 70, so cruising at highway speeds (I'm assuming 75+) means we'd be screaming the whole way there. 

Weaksauce X2. I drove my 84 with a 4k from Baltimore back to Ohio- 5th gear left me in Morgantown, so I drove the rest of the way in 4th. Woot! 4500 RPM's for 4 straight hours! (I was keeping it below 70)
I'm just ribbin ya. I personally would love me a TT.
Brendan


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Glenn has a minty dash, but the radio doesn't work and I don't think she'd like to hear me sing for 8-10 hours. 
Greta's dash looks like the surface of the moon, I need to replace one sealed beam and the radio isn't working in there either







I suck at electronical things though, so the radio will probably never change. Speedo works too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

COMPLETELY weak excuses. Puh-leeze. Which beam is out? I'll send ya one. Dash? Who cares. Radio? I'm sure we can probably get it working *at* Cincy. Brakes? Those are an afternoon's project.
Get busy and get one of the cars ready. You can not fathom the ribbing you two in particular will get for showing up in a non-Scirocco.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Ughhhh, ****ing allergies. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I've never even _had_ allergies before, so it sucks even more. Hopefully the rain we're supposed to get for the next 6 days will knock down some of the pollen. Of course, it's going to start on my day off, when I have Sciroccos to work on.










Woot, time to start praising the Neti pot again. People with allergies need to try it! It's weird as all hell the first couple of times, but it really, truly works. I've had terrible allergies my whole life, usually getting a sinus infection about twice a year- I took all of the drugs that people usually take- Claritin, Allegra, etc.. and they did nothing. I started using a neti pot on a semi-regular basis last year, I didn't get sick all year, no sinus infections, and I have yet to have even a slight allergy reaction at all this year. Even after mowing the grass. I hardly even sneeze anymore. It is especially good to use after you've been outside for a long time, or been somewhere really dusty.
Here's a ridiculous pic:
















You look stupid, and it feels weird, but it WORKS!!!!!!
Brendan


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Amber's car has a vapor lock or leaky fuel injector problem along with a vacuum leak somewhere. 

Would you like someone to call the Wahmbulance for you? Amber's car just needs some diagnosing. Again, an afternoon or so of "work." Get on that, and we can probably find you the right part(s) to fix it

_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Mine is alright, but I got a 4k tranny that revs at about 4k doing 70, so cruising at highway speeds (I'm assuming 75+) means we'd be screaming the whole way there. Plus is has a hot start issue that I've been meaning to sort out. 


Awwww, Muffin.... I guess that means you'll just have to do somewhere around the speed-limit then 'eh? I'd say turn the radio up but that might have to wait 'til the trip home. Hot start is also likely a vapor-lock type issue - I have the fuel pressure test kit, but you'll just have to bring the car here to get it diagnosed.


_Modified by vwdaun at 9:13 AM 4-29-2009_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_








You look stupid, and it feels weird, but it WORKS!!!!!!
Brendan


When you use yours, do you get that goody grin on your face too?


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
Weaksauce X2. I drove my 84 with a 4k from Baltimore back to Ohio- 5th gear left me in Morgantown, so I drove the rest of the way in 4th. Woot! 4500 RPM's for 4 straight hours! (I was keeping it below 70)
I'm just ribbin ya. I personally would love me a TT.
Brendan

haha i rmemeber having a GC tranny and rockin 4th at about 5k for 100 miles... with a very untamed exhaust at the time.. no fun no fun


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_
When you use yours, do you get that goody grin on your face too?

Yeah, sometimes I do. Just because it's so straight-up absurd. I'm not sure I have the gumption to do it in front of a studio audience and on national television like that lady did.








Brendan


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

netty pots are weird... i'll never use one. I have a fear of water going up my nose..
a mix of aquaphobia and hydrophobia


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
a mix of aquaphobia and hydrophobia









Let's do the Aqua boogie!
http://www.dailymotion.com/vid...music


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Daun is laying down the law on this page (as it should be)


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

Goodmorning.
I have a cracked dash, but my brakes are rock solid, even when it was leaking it was rock solid, my radio and CD changer are awesome, and my relayed headlights work just fine, but do need to be aimed.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_User Posts 
Chris16vRocco 928 
...
kerensky 131 

Wow, I'm in the Top 15. And I do crazy things like responding to multiple postings in one post instead of responding individually.









_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_COMPLETELY weak excuses. Puh-leeze. Which beam is out? I'll send ya one. Dash? Who cares. Radio? I'm sure we can probably get it working *at* Cincy. Brakes? Those are an afternoon's project. ... You can not fathom the ribbing you two in particular will get for showing up in a non-Scirocco.
Seconded. Bringing a 'rocco is rather the point, yes? You need to fix the headlights regardless, and the brakes. As for the radio, here, get this. I put one in my Brasilian Kia in a couple of hours, and it works great. I especially like being able to load up an 8GB thumb drive with MP3s and plug it right in. iPod? Pshah, who needs it?.









_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Woot, time to start praising the Neti pot again. ... Even after mowing the grass. I hardly even sneeze anymore. 
Hmm, I should try that. We've got one of those contraptions (and they do feel weird!) but I'd never thought about using it after mowing, that's a great idea.


_Modified by kerensky at 7:23 AM 4-29-2009_


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_netty pots are weird... i'll never use one. I have a fear of water going up my nose..
a mix of aquaphobia and hydrophobia









The weird part is, you can still breathe out of your mouth while you are doing it.
Brendan


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

woo! wife gave me permission to buy an exhaust for the Scirocco


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
The weird part is, you can still breathe out of your mouth while you are doing it.
Brendan

i had a peppermint stuck above my soft pallet once... i thought i was choking till I realized I could breathe... just not out my nose.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I got a chunk of ground beef up there once. Don't laugh when eating tacos kids.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Glenn has a minty dash, but the radio doesn't work and I don't think she'd like to hear me sing for 8-10 hours. 
Greta's dash looks like the surface of the moon, I need to replace one sealed beam and the radio isn't working in there either







I suck at electronical things though, so the radio will probably never change. Speedo works too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Do you happen to have a portable stereo (or boombox as they're sometimes called)? Toss it in the back seat and crank it up!
Cracked dashes are a non-issue. And headlight bulbs cost about $7. You'll probably use that much in fuel driving the TT over the Scirocco.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
Woot, time to start praising the Neti pot again. People with allergies need to try it! It's weird as all hell the first couple of times, but it really, truly works. I've had terrible allergies my whole life, usually getting a sinus infection about twice a year- I took all of the drugs that people usually take- Claritin, Allegra, etc.. and they did nothing. I started using a neti pot on a semi-regular basis last year, I didn't get sick all year, no sinus infections, and I have yet to have even a slight allergy reaction at all this year. Even after mowing the grass. I hardly even sneeze anymore. It is especially good to use after you've been outside for a long time, or been somewhere really dusty.
Here's a ridiculous pic:
















You look stupid, and it feels weird, but it WORKS!!!!!!
Brendan


I don't even know if it's actually allergies causing my problems. I might just have a cold, or swine flu. I do feel slightly better now than I did last night.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
The weird part is, you can still breathe out of your mouth while you are doing it.
Brendan

Actually, I can't. But thanks to the recent surgery I can at least use one.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Kameirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kameirocco* »_








kia did make mighty fast and gas guzzling cars back in the day









While you all have your fingers up your noses...








Daytona FTMFW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








The original "Big Wing" which was there to keep the car on the ground at 200 MPH.


















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 12:24 PM 4-29-2009_


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_User Posts 
Eistreiber 7 


woo-hoo!! Might make it to double digits by June!!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
The original "Big Wing" which was there to keep the car on the ground at 200 MPH.

















Silly that the american car manufacturers were never able to fix the 'liftoff' problem with their cars...even my Iroc-Z would start to raise it's nose at 115mph. A Mk2 Scirocco, E30 BMW, etc, don't.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Silly that the american car manufacturers were never able to fix the 'liftoff' problem with their cars...even my Iroc-Z would start to raise it's nose at 115mph. A Mk2 Scirocco, E30 BMW, etc, don't.

European cars aren't immune to that either. The Lamborghini Miura had the same problem, but that was caused by the gas tank being over the front wheels. The steering would go light when you got low on fuel.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

own


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

http://www.corsasport.co.uk/bo...age=1


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_http://www.corsasport.co.uk/bo...age=1


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_The original "Big Wing" which was there to keep the car on the ground at 200 MPH.

















Well, let's be clear here. The wing was necessary for stability at 200 mph. However, the height of the wing was purely so the stock trunk could be opened and closed with the wing in place. 
No joke.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Well, let's be clear here. The wing was necessary for stability at 200 mph. However, the height of the wing was purely so the stock trunk could be opened and closed with the wing in place. 
No joke. 

Indeed.
While the 69 Charger Daytona and 70 Road Runner Superbird look similar, none of the aero parts are interchangeable between the two. The wing on the Superbird was shorter, and the uprights were swept back more than the Daytona. I also believe that the nose cone was longer on the Superbird. The Daytona had a mesh intake in the center of the front, which the Superbird did not have.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_so, news for the scirocco community:
I will be going to Villanova next year for law school, so add 1 more person to the absurd cluster of sciroccos around Philly

PURE. WIN.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_

Amber's car has a vapor lock or leaky fuel injector problem along with a vacuum leak waaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
Mine is alright, but I got a 4k tranny waaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Just fix it, ya bum!

_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
Oh and the broken speedometer is not my fault. Tim broke that and has YET to reconcile himself by fixing waaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


You gave me a pre-broken one to install!









_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
Yeah, I know. I fail. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
PURE. WIN.














































































































































I think so too! Just a drive down the turnpike, well a long drive, but direct for me to visit and him to come to pittsburgh! In other news, lets hope Fraser's windshield doesnt get cracked again this year on the drive to cincy when I drive.... poor windshield but we dont need to add to the cracks......







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_

I don't see the advantage of taking the TT. 

It'll be cheaper. Just this year, though. 

_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
what are the issues with the headlights and the brakes? the non radio sucks, but Im sure that there are ways around that

I have no idea why she mentioned those things. Her headlights and brakes are fine. I need to replace a sealed beam, which I'm merely too lazy to do because I don't drive it at night. 

_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
COMPLETELY weak excuses. Puh-leeze. Which beam is out? I'll send ya one. Dash? Who cares. Radio? I'm sure we can probably get it working *at* Cincy. Brakes? Those are an afternoon's project.
Get busy and get one of the cars ready. You can not fathom the ribbing you two in particular will get for showing up in a non-Scirocco.

Haha, not really excuses - more of a reply to what Amber said.
We're having a guy from the local Euro club come out to look at Glenn. His mechanical knowledge is miles above mine (which isn't much), so we're hoping we'll be arriving in Glenn. Then you can marvel at the minty interior. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

We were just thinking if the car breaks down along the way, we'll have no monies for a tow truck/parts. Maybe we'll just chance it since we'll be in a caravan most of the way.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_We were just thinking if the car breaks down along the way, we'll have no monies for a tow truck/parts. Maybe we'll just chance it since we'll be in a caravan most of the way. 
AAA+ FTW. Five tows/services a year up to 100 miles. It's saved my bacon quite a few times.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

^^ AAA is great but has incredibly stupid requirements. IIRC, you have to be driving for at least 5 years to qualify for it. I'm at 4 years now (I was slow with getting my license).


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hmm, they never asked me how long I had been driving...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

If I have enough time to swap a 16v into a cabriolet then you have time to swap a headlight and put some brake pads on.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_We're having a guy from the local Euro club come out to look at Glenn. His mechanical knowledge is miles above mine (which isn't much), *so we'll be arriving in Glenn.* Then you can marvel at the minty interior. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Fixed.









_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_We were just thinking if the car breaks down along the way, we'll have no monies for a tow truck/parts. Maybe we'll just chance it since we'll be in a caravan most of the way. 

You've obviously not done much travelling with the Scirocco forum. There's always *someone* not far away that can lend a hand / tool / part to help get you where you're going. PLUS you'll be in a caravan for a significant part of your journey. Caravan = no worries.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

even if the car breaks you limp it there and fix it. 2 years ago someone lost 5th gear on the way there and by friday night the transmission had been swapped out.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_^^ AAA is great but has incredibly stupid requirements. IIRC, you have to be driving for at least 5 years to qualify for it. I'm at 4 years now (I was slow with getting my license). 

I call BS on that, I have AAA+ and they never asked me anything
Im pretty sure if they dont ask what kind of car it is you drive than they could care less whether you are 16 or 54


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_http://www.corsasport.co.uk/bo...age=1























Brendan


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_






















Brendan
















rob


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_















rob























Joe


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_






















Joe























Marc


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_






















Marc























Fraser


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Doctor










_Modified by twardnw at 3:04 PM 4-29-2009_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_Doctor
http://www.collider.com/uploads/imageGallery/Fletch_Chevy_Chase/fletch_movie_image_chevy_chase.jpgp/img][/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

fail.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

bah! dangit bobby


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_






















Brendan


what?


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_

what?


WHY?????? 
I tell You why is it so hard to find a freaking 85-87 gti knock box and a t3 turbo at a decent price?? 
This is just frustrating.....I'll have to drive El Guapo


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Neptuno)*

the ford gets http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for








i wanna go cincy but now i realize i'm not the only one...
i could take off in my back yard in my plane
i could take my wife's space ship
i could take my audi
i could rent a car and take it
i could stay in the condo i own there
anyway, now that she's more than willing to go, i have to decide if i want to buzz all the way over there with some ear plugs
the vapor lock issue can be easily isolated with a f pressure gauge test
probably the fuel pump check valve that's a pita to un rust
generically, front end lift can be eliminated with an air damn that goes as low as the lowest part of the car, most vehicles stop 3/4 - 2" above that
i had an air dam that was 2" below the a-arms once:
wind noise went up noticeably
top speed went down 1.5 mph
braking was insane, whole point of doing it, like a 911 if you've ever used those brakes
the car didn't glide down the road anymore, it was pressed to it, it was bumpier, and less comfortable
the wipers had a harder time
the front axel always gets pushed down by the nose
the rear axel usually experiences "lift"
this is caused by the shape of the rear of the car forcing the air back to the ground
a "spoiler" interrupts the flow, car doesn't work to move air down, leaves it up, eliminates the work/energy of lift, therefore less air drag
if we go to cincy, it'll be in a 22 year old, rattle canned fav of mine,
not one of our ships...


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Speaking of mullet/muscle cars, I found another money pit for this summer: 1972 Challenger (w/383







)








Plus, an AWESOME video to complete this AWESOME post








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khIPkB_WVsw


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
I call BS on that, I have AAA+ and they never asked me anything
Im pretty sure if they dont ask what kind of car it is you drive than they could care less whether you are 16 or 54

Yeah, I'm not sure. My mom was going to get me AAA for my birthday or something a year or two ago and I guess that's what they told her. I'm gonna give it another shot.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Finally get to see some blue skies again. Been raining since the weekend.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_Finally get to see some blue skies again. Been raining since the weekend.

It really doesn't rain here as much as people claim though


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

'tis true
New York City has a higher annual rainfall than Seattle


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

its raining now so
i wear a trench coat to go buy some candy bars
wear it once a year maybe
wow
probably wont do that for another year


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_its raining now so
i wear a trench coat to go buy some candy bars
wear it once a year maybe
wow
probably wont do that for another year

Do you buy your candy bars at some creepy porn shop or something?


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

there can be only 1
edit: 
that's a line from the movie Highlander
where they wore trenchcoats


_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 5:39 AM 4-30-2009_


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

OWNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!








My first day in Glenn


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_OWNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!








My first day in Glenn
















I will believe it when I see it in person at Daun's place on June 5th!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_If I have enough time to swap a 16v into a cabriolet then you have time to swap a headlight and put some brake pads on.









Exactly. Here's my list for one of the three:
Get rims if they are ever done/get tires put on them/balance/mount
Get car out for alignment
Get air charge hoses cleaned out and back on
Get BOV hooked up and adjusted
Get battery tray the rest of the way amputated
More tweaking on the door cards/door striker pins
Check voltage to AAV and resolve idle issue
Delay brake swap till after Cincy
Wash and wax the boy; he deserves it
Drive and tune. Repeat. 
Maybe to the track for Mother's day.
Cry when he breaks and get one of the others ready. 
And yes, the others both have a list too.....

This time last year, Klaus was three hours from home, and in pieces. After several weekends away, he was mobile, and threw a ring land, immobilizing him for the summer. That was in early MAY.
Next option was to realign the silver car's shift linkage so she could find fisrst gear. BUT SHE HAD NO FIRST GEAR. So in the remaining three weeks of may, I removed the gearbox, sourced a bunch of replacement gears to suit my tastes, (some of which were, you guessed it, three hours away), got that out for rebuilding, ordered up a custom Kevlar clutch, and that was an hour away to go get....got it all back together a few days before Cincy and started to wear the fluff carefully off the clutch disc. It comes down to having a support system and having confidence. Get out and drive a bit before the event people, and drive in a group...you'll get there fine.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Ooh, is it time to do the pre-cincy lists yet? Here's mine:
Laura's car:
Disassemble cylinder head, mild port and polish, re-assemble.
Assemble engine
Finish tearing apart turbo that I started two years ago.
Buy turbo rebuild kit and .... rebuild it.
Powerwash engine bay
Clean/detail/repaint parts of the bay
Check/Fix wiring, install headlight relay kit.
Install new shifter linkage
Clean up/reseal tranny
Paint bunch o' parts: core support, grille, crossmembers, flairs, etc...
Install engine and tranny
Assemble front end
Swap wheels and brakes from Scirocco to Golf
Fix all 4 door handles
Install gauges and other interior electrical bits
Finish designing and building my boost-enrichment device.
Do govenor mod on injection pump.
Hope she starts, runs, and drives!!!!
Corrado:
Port spare VR6 head, heavily. Have the machine shop do a "special" valve job
Install springs and Ti retainers, lightweight lifters, and stock cams for now
Pull head from car
Do: All upper gaskets, metal head gasket, timing chains, clutch, lightened flywheel, crackpipe, thermostat, engine mounts, etc... put new "special" head back on.
Fix lots of scratches and paint chips, a quick wet-sand and polish so she's at least partially presentable
Remove headliner, fix sunroof, sunroof motor cover, antenna, clear drain tubes, clean headliner, re-install.
Remove dash, fix wiring, rebuild heater flaps and such, re-install.
Clean the interior, x5.
That should be enough. How long do I have? No problem!!!








Brendan


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*FV-QR*

English (Pirate) on FB is the bees knees. Arrr


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

what a HOT color http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hay anyone know of a kick a$$ way to keep the 16v flares from popping off... 3M tape sucks
Can i still get the Factory glue/silicone somehow?


_Modified by SP Scirocco at 9:14 AM 4-30-2009_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (SP Scirocco)*

Goodmorning.
Ooooooooooooooo, a list.
Well, I need to
Finish replacing the rear brake caliper,
replace the high oil pressure switch
align the shift linkage
get the cnc mill running so I can make some new sunroof brackets out of steel
and maybe pull the big wing off of the wiperless hatch and mount the '83 small wing
Oh, and most important, save up some money so I can afford the trip


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

my list is short
wash it
clean out the interior
fill up tank with gas
that should do it


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

I have a problem. I want a new car, and i don't need one really.
I'm gonna go look at a $500 e30 this weekend. I need my 'BMW fix'.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (hexagone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hexagone* »_I have a problem. I want a new car, and i don't need one really.
I'm gonna go look at a $500 e30 this weekend. I need my 'BMW fix'.

don't you have like 5


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
don't you have like 5









Have had. 
If I had a driveway though, I'd have another 5 sitting around. But I don't, so 2 cars are pretty much the maximum I can own.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (hexagone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hexagone* »_I have a problem. I want a new car, and i don't need one really.
I'm gonna go look at a $500 e30 this weekend. I need my 'BMW fix'.

Dude, it's an addiction. My addiction got reeeaaaaallly bad back in my 20s - out of control. I've managed to somewhat overcome the problem, but I still have "new car" cravings. And occasionally I slip up and buy one.
Must.... resist..... temptation......


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Dude, it's an addiction. My addiction got reeeaaaaallly bad back in my 20s - out of control. I've managed to somewhat overcome the problem, but I still have "new car" cravings. And occasionally I slip up and buy one.
Must.... resist..... temptation......

i had 5 as of February... sold 2, down to 3 and have a craving for another one..


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
i had 5 as of February... sold 2, down to 3 and have a craving for another one.. 

The cars in my signature were all purchased within the last year. To add to that, the 89 GTI was my first car ever. It got out of hand very quickly haha


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Just picked up the new Golf+ and Performance VW.... it's so nice to be here where they come out the actual month they are supposed as opposed to late in the states...


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (SP Scirocco)*

My Pre-Cincy Checklist is fairly short, but ambitious:
The Unicorn:
Replace the Evaporator, Expansion Valve and Dryer on the A/C system
Charge said A/C system
Oil & Filter Change
Wash and Wax
Stella:
Replace the Ragtop and Headliner
Install 16v style Fuba antenna
Swap in Crack _(almost)_ Free Dash
Swap interior with S interior
Install Lower Stress Bar
Oil and Filter Change
Tranny Fluid Change
Wash and Wax


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_Just picked up the new Golf+ and Performance VW.... it's so nice to be here where they come out the actual month they are supposed as opposed to late in the states...
















If you http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Ireland so much why don't you marry it.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*

wheeltowheel what kind of sick sadistic joke is this?
http://dayton.craigslist.org/cto/1144715273.html


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_wheeltowheel what kind of sick sadistic joke is this?
http://dayton.craigslist.org/cto/1144715273.html
 

























































Hopefully he's not getting rid of it in favor of that junk Challenger he posted earlier. Once again:








Daun, go over there and smack him, will ya?








Brendan


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I need to decide which wheels to roll on for the trip to Cincy
Weds:








or Ronals:


----------



## mrs lee (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_I need to decide which wheels to roll on for the trip to Cincy
Weds:









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif vote
My Pre-Cincy Checklist, short, sweet and to the point:
Everything.
Now that Rob found the vavle cover we're rolling on the swap again.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I vote Weds

checklist for my car:
tie rod ends and ball joints: inspect and/or replace
wheels: make 1 set pink
oil and filter change
clean up some wiring for my headlights and radiator fans
alignment
fill gas tank
fill car with Berger Cookies and beer
drive to Wilmington, OH


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Hmmm, checklist. Can I play?








1) Buy Scirocco.
2) Look at calendar and realize there ain't no way, no how. (Really. You should see my June. Oy.)
3) Put off step one until after new house is bought and moving accomplished. (Gawd, I hope *that* doesn't stretch into June or I am dooooomed)
Oh bloody ... I passed 3000 posts and didn't even realize it. ;P


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Are you at least going to come to Cincy? You can bring a Kia™


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_Are you at least going to come to Cincy? You can bring a Kia™
Sadly no. June is a horrid month for me to go anywhere, and that weekend in particular my wife is coordinating a wedding (so she can't leave) and it's her birthday (so *I* can't leave), plus the kids have softball games and there's something else going on that's escaping my addled brain at the moment.
It *might* be different if I had a 'rocco, but I'm certainly not keen on moving heaven and earth to show up in my Brasilian Kia.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

d'oh


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I like Vista:








Not bad!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_I like Vista:


It takes a real man to admit to that. It's been fine for me, but I don't count.

Anyway...here I am on the ground due to the gorgeous April weather, there's better be damn May Flowers tomorrow...
But, no worries, I have arranged an "alternate activity"...seems I get to see my dentist AGAIN!!!!







YAY!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif





















Temporary crowns are sure temporary for me. I need to give up my healthy diet of veggies and whole grains (broke this one on chicken soup) I gave this crown two days, and it lasted exactly a week, so it was "above expectation".


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_I like Vista:








Not bad!


Holy giant page file batman!! 7gig? why?


----------



## madarua (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_my list is short
wash it
clean out the interior
fill up tank with gas
that should do it


Sounds like my list! ... though I also need to:
install missing edging pieces on body
fix the corroded ground going to my fan
buy minty scirocco off ebay and drive that inste--er, I mean...
buy two new tires so I can actually have all four teardrops on the car at the same time.
There we go.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Sadly no. *(1)* June is a horrid month for me to go anywhere, and that weekend in particular *(2)* my wife is coordinating a wedding (so she can't leave) and *(3)* it's her birthday (so *I* can't leave), plus the *(4)* kids have softball games and *(5)* there's something else going on that's escaping my addled brain at the moment.
It *might* be different *(6)* if I had a 'rocco, but I'm certainly not keen on moving heaven and earth to show up in my Brasilian Kia.









Let me solve all your problems:








1 - June ain't so bad once you get to know her. Bring the brood along. Cincy is fun for the whole family. 
2 - In this digital age, you can do your job from anyway. Cincy has cell service. Besides once the wedding weekend rolls around, if something isn't right you fall back on the two magic words - *OPEN BAR!*
3 - WE love celebrating birthdays @ Cincy!. In fact, it's G-rocco's birthday that weekend so there was already going to be cake. Tell your wife you have planned a little romantic getaway with her on her birthday. I am sure she won't mind the 15 hour car ride each way. 
4 - Cincy has 10 acres + beer, so we could lay out a proper softball field.
5 - This is like dropping food on the ground, if you can't remember in 5 seconds it's like it never happened or in your case won't happen.
6 - Not owning a Scirocco. You get one mulligan for this. Get it out of the way now!
Problems solved. See you on June 5th.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_wheeltowheel what kind of sick sadistic joke is this?


I just wanted to see how much interest there is. I'm not serious about anything yet, hence the large asking price.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_I gave this crown two days, and it lasted exactly a week, so it was "above expectation".









Well, you have to understand, part of it is the temporary cement that they use to hold the crown in place. Temporary is, like you said, temporary, but the crown should stay in place until the dentist is ready to place your permanent crown. If it's falling out...well then (in my opinion) you shouldn't be paying for more temporary cement to be put on your teeth because the last "batch" failed. I hope you aren't!
The Dentist/Assistant/Hygienist that mixed it might have:
a) not mixed the ingredients to the right consistency
b) not waited long enough for the cement to harden before letting you leave, or
c) used 2 ingredients that were not compatible with each other? This is usually not the case though.
I'm not exactly what I can tell you that you should do...but...if something doesn't seem right, talk to the Dentist. Hope that helped in some way. Just lookin out for ya!!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (hexagone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hexagone* »_I have a problem. I want a new car, and i don't need one really. 

You're becoming like me. Since 2005, I've had about 14-15 cars. I've finally settled on one that I'm gonna keep for awhile.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

Well, I completely disintegrated (and chewed) the first one, and the second one, well, I chipped a big hunk off the side of it eating a DQ dipped cone. It just never felt right, even when it first went on. I have a stainless collar with some sort of clove flavoured plastic in it this time. Not eating much though, to be honest. Marking to do tonight. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
You're becoming like me. Since 2005, I've had about 14-15 cars. I've finally settled on one that I'm gonna keep for awhile.

I don't believe you.















Edit for 0wnage










_Modified by TheTimob at 6:58 PM 4-30-2009_


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
I don't believe you.

















Sarcasm?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

woo! new doorcards


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_woo! new doorcards










Come on now, you know the rules.....


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Here's my list for Carrots:
1) wait for my finger to heal from my attempted "lightening" exercise so I can swing a wrench again















2) cultivate 50 acres of bean ground
3) pick 50 acres of stones from said bean ground
4) figure out what's making that suspicious grating noise when the clutch is depressed (grrr, centre plate rivet likely)
5) fix problem in 4)
6) replace crank with one that has been machine for TDI gear (to avoid the dreaded wandering gear)
7) wonder why Cincy isn't the 15 of August


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
If you http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Ireland so much why don't you marry it.









I wish I could.... no offense to the doctor of course


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_Here's my list for Carrots:
1) wait for my finger to heal from my attempted "lightening" exercise so I can swing a wrench again















2) cultivate 50 acres of bean ground
3) pick 50 acres of stones from said bean ground
4) figure out what's making that suspicious grating noise when the clutch is depressed (grrr, centre plate rivet likely)
5) fix problem in 4)
6) replace crank with one that has been machine for TDI gear (to avoid the dreaded wandering gear)
7) wonder why Cincy isn't the 15 of August


So, in other words, Situation Normal. You'll get that bolted up the day before, no, make that half way through the day on the Thursday, and hit the road. Excellent!!!!! See ya after school sometime in June. I'll be in the driveway listening for the clatter.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_

Come on now, you know the rules.....

i didn't know there were rules
what page are the rules on?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_
i didn't know there were rules
what page are the rules on?









Gahhh, breaking the rules again...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Gahhh, breaking the rules again...























Rule #1: Post pictures or it did NOT happen.
Rule #2: Drive, tow or push a Scirocco to Cincy in early June .
Rule #3: There is no rule #3

That's pretty much it. Oh, say Hi to the best moderator on the Vortex once in a while. Hi Paul!!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I see this car every day at school. These are the kind of folks I have to resist murdering.








http://dayton.craigslist.org/cto/1148321114.html


_Modified by wheeltowheel at 9:17 PM 4-30-2009_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_









moAr!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*








=====^^


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

That looks fantastic! Powdercoated?


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
So, in other words, Situation Normal. You'll get that bolted up the day before, no, make that half way through the day on the Thursday, and hit the road. Excellent!!!!! See ya after school sometime in June. I'll be in the driveway listening for the clatter.

Hmm. So the emerge doctor figured two weeks for the finger to heal... working forwards from there... I can see wrapping up the in-chassis crankshaft swap the morning of the trek... That would top any previous pre-Cincy last minute repairs I've done to date....! 
Now, who was it that was b*tching about a burned out headlight keeping them from coming to Ohio in June again?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Hmm. So the emerge doctor figured two weeks for the finger to heal... working forwards from there... I can see wrapping up the in-chassis crankshaft swap the morning of the trek... That would top any previous pre-Cincy last minute repairs I've done to date....! 
Now, who was it that was b*tching about a burned out headlight keeping them from coming to Ohio in June again?

Pics eh? And what DID you get that finger booboo from?


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Pics eh? And what DID you get that finger booboo from?

Pics!!!!??? Have you ever DONE an in-chassis crank swap??? It takes 5 hands at the best of times, never mind the photographic record...








Boo-boo was due to a collision with a stationary piece of 8" perimeter ductwork. You know that one that's been sitting by the woodshed light switch since last May???


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_Here's my list for Carrots:
1) wait for my finger to heal from my attempted "lightening" exercise so I can swing a wrench again

















You tried to lighten your finger?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Pics!!!!??? Have you ever DONE an in-chassis crank swap??? It takes 5 hands at the best of times, never mind the photographic record...








Boo-boo was due to a collision with a stationary piece of 8" perimeter ductwork. You know that one that's been sitting by the woodshed light switch since last May???









Pics of the booboo silly.







And ouch eh? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Pics of the booboo silly.







And ouch eh? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

yeah ouch, and no pics - Ann was having enough trouble staying upright as it was, I figured I'd lose her for sure if I asked her to snap a picture before we strapped it up so I could drive to the hospital. Scirocco content? Ann asked if I was taking the Scirocco - "No, don't want to bleed on the upholstery!"


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_ 
Now, who was it that was b*tching about a burned out headlight keeping them from coming to Ohio in June again?








T'was I, but it wasn't an excuse - I really could care less and have driven for a year with it like that, but I mentioned it in a list of things my car needs/that I'm too lazy to fix.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_







T'was I, but it wasn't an excuse - I really could care less and have driven for a year with it like that, but I mentioned it in a list of things my car needs/that I'm too lazy to fix. 

So have you finally gotten this silly notion of driving the Audi to Cincy out of your head?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_That looks fantastic! Powdercoated?

yessir! 
candy apple red metallic


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

NOM NOM NOM


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (madarua)*


_Quote, originally posted by *madarua* »_
There we go.









good to see you on here. hope to see you out in OH in June http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (hexagone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hexagone* »_I have a problem. I want a new car, and i don't need one really.
I'm gonna go look at a $500 e30 this weekend. I need my 'BMW fix'.

I'm totally the same way. I have to force self-control on myself. If I had space for them, I'd definitely have at least a dozen.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_wheeltowheel what kind of sick sadistic joke is this?
http://dayton.craigslist.org/cto/1144715273.html

C'mon Robert!!! Snap out of it!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (madarua)*


_Quote, originally posted by *madarua* »_
Sounds like my list! ... though I also need to:
install missing edging pieces on body
fix the corroded ground going to my fan
buy minty scirocco off ebay and drive that inste--er, I mean...
buy two new tires so I can actually have all four teardrops on the car at the same time.
There we go.









So I take it you're the bloke our kind Princess spotted on the streets of steel town?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_I see this car every day at school. These are the kind of folks I have to resist murdering.








http://dayton.craigslist.org/cto/1148321114.html

_Modified by wheeltowheel at 9:17 PM 4-30-2009_

Yeah....
There's a kid around here that has a Hyundai Tiburon like that. So horrible. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Eeek!







But at least the bodykit is painted...


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
So have you finally gotten this silly notion of driving the Audi to Cincy out of your head?

Mostly


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_1 - June ain't so bad once you get to know her. Bring the brood along. Cincy is fun for the whole family. 
Uh, my kids, loose in a field full of Volkswagens? I'd spend all weekend coming behind them and fixing things. My wife (and therefore kids) are Comanches. My wife's grandma named everyone - my wife's name is _Wuwukah_, which means "Tear it up". When I married in, she named me _Mahani_, which literally means "comes behind and fixes". 

_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_2 - In this digital age, you can do your job from anyway. Cincy has cell service. Besides once the wedding weekend rolls around, if something isn't right you fall back on the two magic words - *OPEN BAR!*
Spoken like a single man.







Wedding coordination can never be done remotely. It's all about handholding a manic bride and her family.









_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_3 - WE love celebrating birthdays @ Cincy!. In fact, it's G-rocco's birthday that weekend so there was already going to be cake. Tell your wife you have planned a little romantic getaway with her on her birthday. I am sure she won't mind the 15 hour car ride each way. 
I could maybe talk her into it if I had a 'rocco. Maybe. If I start now, maybe I can get it there for next year.

_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_4 - Cincy has 10 acres + beer, so we could lay out a proper softball field.
Cool idea. Who's gonna rent the bus to bring up the rest of the team?









_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_5 - This is like dropping food on the ground, if you can't remember in 5 seconds it's like it never happened or in your case won't happen.
Maybe so, but I haven't even started on the other weekends in June. Not to mention hockey camps during the week, older daughter's drama camp. And oh yeah, did I mention we're buying a new house? My plate runneth over...









_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_6 - Not owning a Scirocco. You get one mulligan for this. Get it out of the way now!
Gonna hafta wait until after the house deal is done at best. Considering how bad *this* house looks...


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_There's a kid around here that has a Hyundai Tiburon like that. So horrible. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Wait, I thought that's what Tiburons looked like stock?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Pics of the booboo silly.







And ouch eh? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Gahhh, breaking the rules again...























*Marc* where's your ownage picture
















Cincy 2008


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*

morning


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_morning

g'morning! I is in Philadelphia International Airport, waiting to get on a United Airbus thingy that flies to Denver. After that? A little Canadian whackojet to Durango, CO. I am visiting my crazy sister for her graduation!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Pics!!!!??? Have you ever DONE an in-chassis crank swap??? It takes 5 hands at the best of times, never mind the photographic record...

















You usually have five hands anyway, I've seen it...two feet, two hands, your head. And you can always get Ozzie to lay under something for support. That would count for six.

_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
yeah ouch, and no pics - Ann was having enough trouble staying upright as it was, I figured I'd lose her for sure if I asked her to snap a picture before we strapped it up so I could drive to the hospital. Scirocco content? Ann asked if I was taking the Scirocco - "No, don't want to bleed on the upholstery!"


Well done, but it may just have conditioned the leather anyway, not gonna show too bad on black leather is it?


----------



## madarua (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
So I take it you're the bloke our kind Princess spotted on the streets of steel town?

Yup, that'd be me! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*









Posting from plane! wheeee!


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
You usually have five hands anyway, I've seen it...two feet, two hands, your head. And you can always get Ozzie to lay under something for support. That would count for six.


Perhaps, but maybe I'll drop the engine to be on the safe side. Or else flip the car upside-down.

_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Well done, but it may just have conditioned the leather anyway, not gonna show too bad on black leather is it?


It was the Wolfsburg door card inserts I was thinking of rather than the leather....


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

safe flight Timbo
did you get my IM?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

Did you wave at me when you went over Dayton? Not that you could see me through the cloudcover.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
g'morning! I is in Philadelphia International Airport, waiting to get on a United Airbus thingy that flies to Denver. After that? A *little Canadian whackojet* to Durango, CO. I am visiting my crazy sister for her graduation!










Awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Have a safe flight Timob, say congrats to your sister.
Goodmorning, lookin like no moneies for Cincy this year, I need a rich uncle to kick off and leave a small fortune here soon.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

booked the last smoking room


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
Goodmorning, lookin like no moneies for Cincy this year, I need a rich uncle to kick off and leave a small fortune here soon.


Bummer


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Spoken like a single man.









Except that bigtavo is married with two kids.


----------



## mrs lee (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_booked the last smoking room

Wh, wh, wh, what????? When I called and booked earlier this month, they said they had no smoking rooms left!!! Those cheeky bastards...I put in a request and they said "we can't guarentee it, blah blah blah". Guess I'll just have to come to your room to get my fix, or I guess I could just go outside but I'm lazy. Or I guess I could just stop smoking and this would be a non-issue...
What to do, what to do?

















_Modified by mrs lee at 10:08 AM 5-1-2009_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Posting from Canadian Whackojet at DIA! I'll be in Durango in 1 hour!


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mrs lee)*

we haven't been out of town for a couple of years, since we got our hou$e
it's not that we "need" a vacation, it's that cincy sounds irresistable
we're looking forward to meeting y'all
you could just stand outside the room for a fix...or knock


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_we haven't been out of town for a couple of years, since we got our hou$e
it's not that we "need" a vacation, it's that cincy sounds irresistable
we're looking forward to meeting y'all
you could just stand outside the room for a fix...or knock

what car you taking?!?!


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
what car you taking?!?!

scirocco
we'll leave with you guys friday morning, if that's ok


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Here's a picture of said Whackojet. Good flight. I iz in Durango, CO now. It's in the southwest corner of the state, all mountiany and crap. Sixty degrees and sunny!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_
scirocco
we'll leave with you guys friday morning, if that's ok

it is required


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (madarua)*


_Quote, originally posted by *madarua* »_
Yup, that'd be me! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

THATS RIGHT... my find... aren't I just a fabulous Princess? How is pittsburgh? And how's the scirocco? I'm over here in Ireland and missing the burgh!!!!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
what are you doing in London....
...best be picking me up some euro bits.









Well, I'm in Amsterdam now... what kind of "euro bits" would you like?
I also took a 10 hour train ride into Germany today...


----------



## madarua (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
THATS RIGHT... my find... aren't I just a fabulous Princess? How is pittsburgh? And how's the scirocco? I'm over here in Ireland and missing the burgh!!!!























Woohoo, Ireland!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Is it technically a find if I was already on vortex before you found me?








the roc's going... still, somehow.







It gets better every time I work on it, and the bumpers look great.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (madarua)*


_Quote, originally posted by *madarua* »_
Woohoo, Ireland!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Is it technically a find if I was already on vortex before you found me?








the roc's going... still, somehow.







It gets better every time I work on it, and the bumpers look great. 

she likes taking credit for alot of things she had really marginal help in doing








good to hear about the bumpers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif make sure to jump into the East Coast caravan with us if you can


----------



## madarua (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
she likes taking credit for alot of things she had really marginal help in doing








good to hear about the bumpers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif make sure to jump into the East Coast caravan with us if you can 

Hey, whatever works right?








I'll definitely be meeting up with the caravan... probably at New Stanton. It's not that much out of the way.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (madarua)*

guess whatever works is the way she looks at it
well see you in New Stanton http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Wait, I thought that's what Tiburons looked like stock?

Picture that, but only much, much worse.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (madarua)*


_Quote, originally posted by *madarua* »_
Woohoo, Ireland!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Is it technically a find if I was already on vortex before you found me?








the roc's going... still, somehow.







It gets better every time I work on it, and the bumpers look great. 

Yes it counts because you didnt know about cincy and I told you about it... AND... I got you bumpers... so credit is mine... the world is mine... because... i said so and I am Princess_Pink... and you dont mess with Princess_Pink....


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Check list for Cincy:
Wash my Scirocco
Give it some pink accents, maybe some stickers courtesy of the DrFraserCrane
Wax and Shine the car
Name my Scirocco

Yup, that's about it.... my Scirocco will be ready in no time








Isn't she beautiful?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*

I think you might need to clean the windows and get some stickier tires.


----------



## madarua (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Yes it counts because you didnt know about cincy and I told you about it... AND... I got you bumpers... so credit is mine... 

Okay, okay... maybe I'll give you -some- credit...


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*

forum is dead tonight....even though its not that late in the states... still dead







where is everyone??


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_forum is dead tonight....even though its not that late in the states... still dead







where is everyone??
Home sick. I'z been sleepin' all day.









Hey Timob, have fun in Durango. I've always liked that town - especially the old steam railway up to Silverton. Lots of fun.


_Modified by kerensky at 5:29 PM 5-1-2009_


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_Check list for Cincy:
Wash my Scirocco
Give it some pink accents, maybe some stickers courtesy of the DrFraserCrane
Wax and Shine the car
Name my Scirocco

Yup, that's about it.... my Scirocco will be ready in no time








Isn't she beautiful?









You should get a front air dam







then, lower it
_edit_ whoa, ownage was totally an accident! My first ownage in 197 pages, iirc
I don't really have any new photos, so here's a generic one... sorry
















I also found this: the Monday after Cincy last year:


















_Modified by wheeltowheel at 8:42 PM 5-1-2009_


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
You should get a front air dam








then, lower it

Oh, you know, I have some big plans... but they are secret... like other people are keeping theirs secret...
she's gonna be phenomenal... i'm thinking of ya know getting her some new wheels and all. 
No good for people being sick! Don't get the swine flu or w/e it is.... I dunno I just heard about it... they dont have that problem in Ireland... GET BETTER SOON!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*

Making and eating dinner, now I'm getting changed so I can go out and work on the car without destroying my work clothes, then maybe to the Myth night club to watch D.J. Heavygrinder spin. depends on when I get done working on the car.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_forum is dead tonight....even though its not that late in the states... still dead







where is everyone??

x2


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_forum is dead tonight....even though its not that late in the states... still dead







where is everyone??

Grabbing food with Erin at one of our local establishments of food, donchaknow? 
I'm now drinking an Oskar Blues Ten Fiddy Imperial Stout from the gorgeous state of Colorado!
Hi Timbo! _<waves>_
Oh, and installed new center caps for the Porsche wheels in anticipation of my _<ahem>_ forthcoming accoutrements. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*

Do they have 2.0 badges on them or something?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Do they have 2.0 badges on them or something?









Ah-ha, the 2-litre is just *one* of the changes this year. The one I'm speaking of require some color changes....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Ah-ha, the 2-litre is just *one* of the changes this year. The one I'm speaking of require some color changes....









Oh really? Do tell......


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Hmmm, still thinking about whether or not I should tell or just show up to the East Coast Caravan and see if anyone notices.
Thinking...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_forum is dead tonight....even though its not that late in the states... still dead







where is everyone??

Working on my only day off this week







I told them now didn't I?














There are times where I just can't stand myself.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Hi everyone! *waves* My mom flew in from Southern Cali last night, so we've been busy entertaining her!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Here's a picture of said Whackojet. Good flight. I iz in Durango, CO now. It's in the southwest corner of the state, all mountiany and crap. Sixty degrees and sunny!

















Wow, an airport that still lets you exit outside and doesn't pull up to a gate where you exit to the inside of the airport (don't know the technical name for the outside area)..... I haven't seen that in aeons. MSP hasn't done this since the late 70's


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Hmmm, still thinking about whether or not I should tell or just show up to the East Coast Caravan and see if anyone notices.
Thinking...

Keep it a secret, we all love secrets. I'm uploading pics from the last while here, just so there's something going on in this thread that is nice and off topic. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








So, last weekend we went to Alliance Ohio, and saw where Daun's grandpa had established this airfield in nearby Minerva:








We mainly chased trains around. Mike (JediLynn's significant other) actually managed to catch this one but when he tried to take it home, it was really unco-operative!!








He fared better than Bambi though







:








We went to some cool spots, like this abandoned brick factory:








There was evidence of VWs though, we saw two of these in the same area:








And there was this on a bridge support. Show us the sign, Vanna....








Lots of off road action under the tracks, including this sand rail:








Ohio is a lot more southern than here, you can tell by the farm animals







:








Oh yeah, we saw some trains!







:








And in case you were looking for some nice desert ideas to make on the weekend, yes, it will fit in the oven! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Cathy, let me say...
Classy contribution to a classic thread.
Seriously, I alway appreciate your words and pictures in this thread.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the Scirocco crew!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Wow, an airport that still lets you exit outside and doesn't pull up to a gate where you exit to the inside of the airport (don't know the technical name for the outside area)..... I haven't seen that in aeons. MSP hasn't done this since the late 70's

Most airports have that for the smaller "commuter" flights. I know Baltimore does, as does JFK in NYC, and Atlanta IIRC.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Keep it a secret, we all love secrets. I'm uploading pics from the last while here, just so there's something going on in this thread that is nice and off topic. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










Where was that sentiment when I was trying to keep my new rolling stock a secret? You beat it out of me.















Anyway, looks like you had a nice time last weekend, eh? (<--translated to Canadian for your viewing pleasure)


_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 11:44 PM 5-1-2009_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*

I did do something to my car today, but don't have pictures...later maybe.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

It's called the tarmac, I've been to alot of airports that are still setup that way, it's just too small to justify a real jetway, and MSP did it back in '05, the Mesaba turbo props weren't big enough to reach the existing jetways so you were either herded out to a plane sitting close to the building or bussed to one further away or if it was snowing/raining.


_Modified by tmechanic at 11:07 PM 5-1-2009_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

The Scirocco is running again, but for how long.
Should I go to the club tonight or call it a day and stay in?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*

Delta Uniform Charlie Kilo, do you copy me?








That is one strange looking horse you saw there Cathy.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Delta Uniform Charlie Kilo, do you copy me?








That is one strange looking horse you saw there Cathy.

















Vortex traffic, this is Spacecraft Bravo Uniform Golf. We are currently experiencing Scirocco Wimpy Excuse syndrome. We are 7.5 hours to the North East of Ohio. We will attempt to drive our Kia to Cincy in early June. There is one soul on board, no injuries anticipated until arrival in Kia parking.

Yeah, the livestock was sure wierd, that was at a nice looking farm, no signs to indicate it was a zoo or anything. The weekend before that I did a little redecorating in the Wind Tunnel, you tell me which you prefer, I can easily put it back. 
Before:








After:








I like the latter since the Boxster is mobile, but once again, has a leaky back window. Human sewing machine round two coming up http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif (We didn't resew the entire back window...cheap Germans used lousy thread...Arizona cooked it real good)


_Modified by punchbug at 4:16 AM 5-2-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Yeah, sorry guys, but I'll be driving the bug this year. I have two Roccos that need work, and the other's leaking something. The bug will get me there and back. I think it's exactly her tenth birthday that weekend, gotta look that up!!!!!
I just have no time, with family concerns (I have to go to Guelph for the second time this week to help out the daughter), the big dig going on here (pushing hard to pour next weekend, and that means I will spend tomorrow hand digging the apron on MY shop to 10"" depth since it got impacted by HIS shop project and he sent the Bobcat back...grrrr







) The garden's being very demanding, and I work two jobs (all day, every day plus marking/prep, and twice this week for the night job http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ), and I have to keep flying at least once or twice a week or I get really rusty. Not to mention the greenhouse is in full swing and very demanding for watering this time of year, so that's an hour round trip twice each weekend. I just have no time to work on cars.












_Modified by punchbug at 4:37 AM 5-2-2009_


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*








was looking forward to seeing Klaus


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Yeah, sorry guys, but I'll be driving the bug this year. I have two Roccos that need work, and the other's leaking something.

You almost had me there for a second. As if.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

This is my dad's 1993 Toyota Corolla - it has 340,940 miles on it, and it's still going quite strong!








I designed this logo a while ago. I haven't been to the campus of Fort Lewis College since then - but they've put my logo on EVERYTHING!! It's on t-shirts, hoodies, stickers, frizbees, drinkholders, walls, posters, flags, and all kinds of stuff!! YAY!








Nice car is nice.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*









trying to get this pic thing down...


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_trying to get this pic thing down...

Well, ya did it! Congrats! That IS a picture


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

Goodmorning, wandering out to take the 'rocco for a run and make sure it's going to be at least somewhat reliable.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Well, it's all true, except the part about one of them leaking something. Come on people, they're ALL leaking SOMETHING!!!! The critical questions are: What, how much and how fast. 
Anyway. So far my day went like this:
























































































I expect the remainder of the day will be like this:






































was a 152, and







is shotgun in the SpeedThree.







will be my big ol' truck. You can imagine what the other was. And it was probably leaking something if you need a hint.










_Modified by punchbug at 9:35 AM 5-2-2009_


----------



## CALAWAYMK2 (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Goodmorning, wandering out to take the 'rocco for a run and make sure it's going to be at least somewhat reliable.


I've gotta do this soon myself. Since my finances seem to be improving making Cincy more and more likely.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (CALAWAYMK2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CALAWAYMK2* »_
I've gotta do this soon myself. Since my finances seem to be improving making Cincy more and more likely.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
looking forward to seeing this callaway in ohio again


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Yeah, sorry guys, but I'll be driving the bug this year. I have two Roccos that need work, and the other's leaking something. The bug will get me there and back. I think it's exactly her tenth birthday that weekend, gotta look that up!!!!!
I just have no time, with family concerns (I have to go to Guelph for the second time this week to help out the daughter), the big dig going on here (pushing hard to pour next weekend, and that means I will spend tomorrow hand digging the apron on MY shop to 10"" depth since it got impacted by HIS shop project and he sent the Bobcat back...grrrr







) The garden's being very demanding, and I work two jobs (all day, every day plus marking/prep, and twice this week for the night job http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ), and I have to keep flying at least once or twice a week or I get really rusty. Not to mention the greenhouse is in full swing and very demanding for watering this time of year, so that's an hour round trip twice each weekend. I just have no time to work on cars.









I'll believe that when me **** turns purple and tastes like rainbow sherbet.


----------



## CALAWAYMK2 (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
looking forward to seeing this callaway in ohio again

















stolen pic


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CALAWAYMK2)*


----------



## CALAWAYMK2 (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_









Uncle Rocco feels the love.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CALAWAYMK2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CALAWAYMK2* »_
Uncle Rocco feels the love.

As he should.
OWN!!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
looking forward to seeing this callaway in ohio again


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Oh yeah, we saw some trains!







:








This pic got the thumbup from my 8 year old son.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_








Nice - I dig the Cups, but that car *really* needs a mild lowering...


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Wow, an airport that still lets you exit outside and doesn't pull up to a gate where you exit to the inside of the airport (don't know the technical name for the outside area)..... I haven't seen that in aeons. MSP hasn't done this since the late 70's

Fly in Europe and you are practically royalty if you exit anywhere but outside.... it also sucks climbing up all those stairs to get onto the plane... ugh love ryan air and aerlingus


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_










Awesome picture. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Boy, oh boy, is Princess Auto, the real Princess or what?








"5 hp light industrial air compressor"
Single stage, 3-cylinder cast iron pump
18.5 CFM @ 100 PSI; 140 PSI max.
60 gallon tank
The Mailman is going to have one heavy bag in his next run.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Fly in Europe and you are practically royalty if you exit anywhere but outside.... it also sucks climbing up all those stairs to get onto the plane... ugh love ryan air and aerlingus









Don't complain, you could be flying Aeroflott.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
Don't complain, you could be flying Aeroflott.

I certainly wasn't complaining about this evening's flying.
























Hitched a quick ride with one of the local pilots. She owns this beautiful 1930 Waco RNF. Her husband (pictured in the 3rd photo) owns the 1932 cabin Waco.
Damn I hate living here.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I certainly wasn't complaining about this evening's flying.
























Hitched a quick ride with one of the local pilots. She owns this beautiful 1930 Waco RNF. Her husband (pictured in the 3rd photo) owns the 1932 cabin Waco.
Damn I hate living here.










I need to hangout with you in Dayton more often


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*

:holding a model airplane: We'll take the spruce moose! Hop in!
"But sir, it's just a mod..."
:takes out a pistol: I *said*, Hop in......


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Do you mean the H-4, the Spruce Goose, built by Howard Hughes and Henry Kaiser?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Nice ride Daun, you always hook up the cool rides, freaking 
"birthplace of aviation" <jealous>.
Anyway, today I have to myself (so far.) Yesterday I spent a total of 8 hours in some sort of moving vehicle. 
Anyway, bad news again. I have discovered a missing valve stem cap on the bug, so I'm afraid to drive her to Cincy and I don't think I'll have time to fix it by then. I really don't feel safe driving the car like that, I might get dirt in there or someone might deflate my tire. SO...here's the "not a plan". I'll be driving THIS







: (took this one last night)








If I'm gonna be in Kia parking I'm gonna take up some space!!!!!! WOOOOOHOOOO F150s FTW!!!!!!
She's pretty hungry, but not as bad as this thing that I saw last weekend. They have to tow a snack for this thing!!!!!! "Are we there yet?" "No, but go eat your snack, we'll find a place to eat soon, I know Pontiacs give you a stomach ache, but there's a closed down lot a few miles up...so hang in there till then" Is that not a picture looking for a caption though? That Smart is getting GREAT mileage!!!!!

















Oh, one more for Chris!









_Modified by punchbug at 5:13 AM 5-3-2009_


_Modified by punchbug at 5:50 AM 5-3-2009_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_









If I'm gonna be in Kia parking I'm gonna take up some space!!!!!! WOOOOOHOOOO F150s FTW!!!!!!



I have that same truck, in white, it even has the same headlight out.

_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
That Smart is getting GREAT mileage!!!!!


















That's about the only way it will get good gas mileage, I looked at them when they first came out over here, $32k for a car that only get 32-36 mpg, I could have spent less on a bigger car and gotten better mileage.
More efficient mt a$$, but people still got suckered into it.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Hey, you posted a P-3 Orion!!








I have all of the service manuals for that plane. More like a goddamned library, but it's really neato!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
I have that same truck, in white, it even has the same headlight out.


GREAT







I didn't even know the headlight was out. NOW I can't drive THAT to Cincy. I mean, where am I going to get a headlight bulb for that in my town?








I guess I'm not going to Cincy then. Mine's a 4.9L six five speed, TW, it's a beast! It's one of the odd pieces to the puzzle that got me into a Scirocco, oddly enough. Had it soince 1991. Just turned over 150 000 kms, so it's the lowest mileage thing I own. Well, besides the City Golf, but I never SEE it.
Oh, I just got an idea!! How about I get off my ass and drive THIS????
















Oh yeah, he's on 20's now...NOT.....









So, if you're wondering, I'll be adding to the boy's collection today
















and maybe offering assistance on the big dig. Here's how it looked last night, pretty damned sweet if you ask me!!








And I looked it up, the bug does turn 10 on Cincy weekend, or 10 years I've had her. It's been a great 10 years!
Okay, here's a thought, how about *I* get something done instead of waiting for pictures to load up on dialup, and *you guys* post some up eh???


_Modified by punchbug at 2:29 PM 5-3-2009_


----------



## rocconut (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_ Anyway, bad news again. I have discovered a missing valve stem cap on the bug, so I'm afraid to drive her to Cincy and I don't think I'll have time to fix it by then. 


What??? Are they made of gold? 
We don't need no silly valve caps... actually it is against the runs to run with them on.









_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Hey, you posted a P-3 Orion!!








I have all of the service manuals for that plane. More like a goddamned library, but it's really neato!!

I have alot of manuals for the F-16 but they are all in my memory bank not that I plan to use them anytime soon. 20 years was enough.











_Modified by rocconut at 10:21 AM 5-3-2009_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I guess I'm not going to Cincy then. Mine's a 4.9L six five speed, TW, it's a beast! 
_Modified by punchbug at 7:25 AM 5-3-2009_

Mines a 4.9l six C6 3spd asuto with a heavy duty trans cooler and a fried trans pump, so for now it's lawn art. It was a beast 12 mpg, empty full, head wind, tail wind, towing, going speed limit, doing 70, it really didn't matter, sort of like my old '89 F250 49.l 4 spd, 14 mpg.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Cathy, will your fleet in such disreapir, will be ever see you at another Cincy?
I mean, serious stuff is wrong with your cars, valve stem caps, headlight bulbs, whats next? no washer fluid? see you at Cincy 2013 at this rate


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
Mines a 4.9l six C6 3spd asuto with a heavy duty trans cooler and a fried trans pump, so for now it's lawn art. It was a beast 12 mpg, empty full, head wind, tail wind, towing, going speed limit, doing 70, it really didn't matter, sort of like my old '89 F250 49.l 4 spd, 14 mpg.

never say never
i said i'd never have a car loan
i'd never have a ford
a car with ac...
now i've got a 4.6 E250, AC








going for aero








ladders inside, you can imagine how fun this is to get out every couple of months








despite chips, and serveral retunes/flashes, the speed governor will remain at 85
but last week, my mpg went from 13 mpg to 15 mpg the first time ever when i switched from 10-30 to 5-30!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

C'mon, it isn't a real Ford pickup unless it has a "three on the tree." 3-speed manual on the column for the win! This is one my family owned:








Yeah, that's me in the back, but we kept it around long enough for me to drive it. I loved that pickup so much, I got one o' these in college:








Though, the one I had was white and blue with rust all over. His name? Chruck. Yep, c-h-r-u-c-k. Both were solid, indestructible inline sixes. Loved those trucks.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Ford for one of the few things they've done right.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Do you mean the H-4, the Spruce Goose, built by Howard Hughes and Henry Kaiser?

Most likely. I was quoting Mr. Burns from an episode of the Simpsons who referred to his model airplane as the "Spruce Moose"


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Moar Ford content please.
/sarcasm


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Well, that's the Simpsons, if they had used the name Spruce Goose they would have needed to pay someone royalties.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Hey, you posted a P-3 Orion!!








I have all of the service manuals for that plane. More like a goddamned library, but it's really neato!!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Moar Ford content please.
/sarcasm


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Moar Ford content please.
/sarcasm










No problem!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_Cathy, will your fleet in such disreapir, will be ever see you at another Cincy?
I mean, serious stuff is wrong with your cars, valve stem caps, headlight bulbs, whats next? no washer fluid? see you at Cincy 2013 at this rate

I know eh? I'm just baffled on how to deal with the valve stem cap, is it lefty loosey?











No matter, it was a gorgeous day here, and I got a lot of "outside jobs" done, like spray painting things. I may even get to duck installation this evening!! They all got something done, but two remain apart. Klaus is now on TWO flats and a donut, I'm downgrading his condition of road readiness from one flat and one donut. (but MAN is he LOW!!) If my rims aren't ready by mid week I'll be swapping off her silverness' wheels/tires and going for a drive in him. WAY overdue. 
Purple car still has no battery for good reason, and silver car's leak issue has been resolved, but will merit further inspection. Seems her gear oil drain was the problem- I expected to turn it maybe a few degrees and it went a lot more...so it's been loose since the rebuild.







Yeah, I'm a dumbo head. I'll need to get to the city to get some gear oil and check her levels. I had thought it was coming from the gasket on the fifth gear housing; guess not! Sneaky how the stuff creeps along seams.
Anyway, it was a good day. And for the record, Klaus, FOR sure has no washer fluid since I have yet to get his fluid bottle back installed. The airbox is in the previous washer bottle location.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

back now from a long, wet, cold, windy weekend of camping


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Oh, one more for Chris!









Nice!
I've been there before. My Dad just had to go there when we drove through. It seemed like a pretty generic small-ish Ohio town.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I guess I'm not going to Cincy then. Mine's a 4.9L six five speed, TW, it's a beast! It's one of the odd pieces to the puzzle that got me into a Scirocco, oddly enough. Had it soince 1991. Just turned over 150 000 kms, so it's the lowest mileage thing I own. Well, besides the City Golf, but I never SEE it.

Have you ever sold a car?








My Dad used to have a truck a bit like yours. He had an 88 5.0 V8 4-speed (with the extra low 1st gear). It was a good truck. I think my Dad said it was the most expensive vehicle he's ever bought.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

this discussion needs to go back to Sciroccos
















*33 days left until Cincy*




























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

28 days till I leave for Cincy


----------



## 1nsanevwfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_28 days till I leave for Cincy









Hey what rout are you taking, going through CO?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I could, I guess. I'm going to meet up with the midwest group at Mr Lee's place in Kansas City, MO. That's my only required stop.


----------



## 1nsanevwfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

A couple of us are heading from here on the 4th, to meet up with the Midwest group. You are more than welcome to come along.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1nsanevwfreak)*

Page 200 OWN!!!
2007:








2008:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *1nsanevwfreak* »_A couple of us are heading from here on the 4th, to meet up with the Midwest group. You are more than welcome to come along.


what time and where are you guys leaving from CO?


----------



## 1nsanevwfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Probably leaving Loveland early in the morning. Its about 650 miles to KCMO from here if I remember correctly from last year. 
Last year i did it leaving here at 5pm on Thursday, I am not doing that again.


_Modified by 1nsanevwfreak at 5:53 PM 5-3-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well, seems like it's a bit more than I would want to drive in one day to Loveland. About the most I can do in one day is from Portland to about 100 miles into wyoming, could get to CO mid-day on Wednesday easy


----------



## 1nsanevwfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I meant we are leaving early in the morning Thursday, so it could work. If you need a place to crash Wed night, so long as you are ok with dogs running the house you can stay here.
_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_well, seems like it's a bit more than I would want to drive in one day to Loveland. About the most I can do in one day is from Portland to about 100 miles into wyoming, could get to CO mid-day on Wednesday easy


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Have you ever sold a car?








My Dad used to have a truck a bit like yours. He had an 88 5.0 V8 4-speed (with the extra low 1st gear). It was a good truck. I think my Dad said it was the most expensive vehicle he's ever bought.

Sure I have, the two Firebirds are gone. And I sold the 77 F150 that preceded that 88. The Audi 5000 (dead auto tranny, big shock there) got traded for the Jetta; still have it but it's the boy's now. I pretty much keep them and drive them into the ground or spoil them rotten.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

OK, I may have figured out a way to afford the trip this year, I won't be in the same hotel as everyone else, it's blacked out for using free nights points, worse comes to worst I may be able to fly in using my FF points, the only things I can't use points for are food, fuel, and a rental car.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (1nsanevwfreak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1nsanevwfreak* »_Probably leaving Loveland early in the morning. Its about 650 miles to KCMO from here if I remember correctly from last year. 
Last year i did it leaving here at 5pm on Thursday, I am not doing that again.
A coupla years back I drove from here to Kansas City. Slept at my friend Jim's place for about 4 hours before getting up and dragging him with me to Boulder CO to see a band play that night. I'm wanting to say that was about 7 hours, but I do tend to drive fast and not stop much, so with a caravan 8 hours is probably spot on.
What's that? What band? Hey, is this thread about Sciroccos or what?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1nsanevwfreak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1nsanevwfreak* »_Probably leaving Loveland early in the morning. Its about 650 miles to KCMO from here if I remember correctly from last year. 
Last year i did it leaving here at 5pm on Thursday, I am not doing that again.

_Modified by 1nsanevwfreak at 5:53 PM 5-3-2009_

we'll be waiting ... just keep us posted on arrival time. I'm taking off work on thursday to get things ready.
We'll be leaving ass crack-o-dawn friday morning....


----------



## CALAWAYMK2 (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Nice - I dig the Cups, but that car *really* needs a mild lowering...

Actually it has a mild lowering spring. Nuespeed's and I cut an additional 1" off in the rear.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
we'll be waiting ... just keep us posted on arrival time. I'm taking off work on thursday to get things ready.
We'll be leaving ass crack-o-dawn friday morning.... 


At least it's not ass crack-o-Don...I always got my brother (Donald) funny greeting cards with that written on it...sorry....couldn't resist. 
Oh, since I've been slacking on this: WOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!! Cincy!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Disclaimer: *ACTUAL*Scirocco content:
the 1979---before:








After:








The 86 PPL EATR:
Before:








After:








The Headache: (in smell-o-vision)
Before:
What's that pool? It..looks..like...(sniff) GEAR OIL








After:
What's that pool? Ah, it's just power steering fluid.







Much better.








Now, on to the big dig's progress:
So, we had to uncoil 2500' of this stuff, the first coil of which got uncoiled into a big twisted mess http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif This walking and spinning method worked very well especially with some























Here's some of the stuff tied down, a few thousand cable ties later, it's in. The boy tied it, I got to cut off the tails. Should be nice when it's poured.








I'll shut up now. Maybe.


_Modified by punchbug at 4:54 AM 5-4-2009_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
We'll be leaving ass crack-o-dawn friday morning.... 

I think I've heard that from you before. I can't see it happening. Prove me wrong.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Here's some of the stuff tied down, a few thousand cable ties later, it's in. The boy tied it, I got to cut off the tails. Should be nice when it's poured.









So nice of him to build you this nice new shop 'eh?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Happy Monday everyone.
I got quite sunburned over the weekend, spent a lot of our (supposed to be rainy) Sunday parking airplanes for our annual fly-in. I didn't have time to snap many pictures, but did get a few.
Couple random pics:
















I think this was the best one. Who says airplanes are hard to fly?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

purple car, purple beak
win.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Ooh, pretty planes! 
I feel like I need a weekend from my weekend. Laura and I tilled out a 15'x15' garden plot. It was really wet and slow going but we didn't have much choice, since we had to borrow a truck and a tiller- coordinating both events as well as having someone help me unload the damn heavy thing. 
Lots of yard work otherwise too, trimming, weeding, mowing, etc...
Powerwashed (had to borrow that too) the engine bay of Laura's Golf, which will make working on it much better. Some of that grease cake was really nasty. Even with the powerwasher set on the "armor pierce" setting, it still took a lot of persuasion, not to mention a whole bottle of simple green and two cans of engine degreaser. Got part of the bottom end put together on her engine, but realized that I forgot the damn piston circlips and I have no idea where to get new ones.








I feel like I need a week or two of work off or something.








Brendan


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

FINALS WEEEEEEEK

And then I paint my car??


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Ooh, pretty planes! 


BTW, the two biplanes in the first picture will be in Mt. Vernon the last week of June. It's the 50th anniversary of the Waco club, and they're annual "Cincy" event is up there. Andy & Susan are after us pretty hard to join them at the event, so we might be in town for part of it.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Why







doesn't







this link







work







yet?








Let's go!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
BTW, the two biplanes in the first picture will be in Mt. Vernon the last week of June. It's the 50th anniversary of the Waco club, and they're annual "Cincy" event is up there. Andy & Susan are after us pretty hard to join them at the event, so we might be in town for part of it.

Cool! Let me know. If you need a place to crash or just hang out for a while, my door's open! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I know that once a year during the summer I always see a bunch of biplanes flying around but never knew what the event was. Do they do it at the county airport or at Wynkoop, the turf-runway one?
Brendan


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

Goodmorning, I have the plague today so I'm staying home and not subjecting my co-workers to sneezing, sniffling, fever, stuffy head and general aches and pains.
Runny noses and mustaches are not a good looking combo.


----------



## Studubbin (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Two finals today, then my Chemistry final tomorrow.







Then I'm done!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Oh Cathy Pink Floid jamas?
hehehehe.......
Ah Heated garage


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (hexagone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hexagone* »_FINALS WEEEEEEEK


I just want my examinations to be OVER with... I haveone on the 5th,7th,9th,and 11th, then FLORENCE until the 15th and the flying over the ocean back to the states on the 17th.... just wanna be done with these stupid exams!!!!!


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (CALAWAYMK2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CALAWAYMK2* »_Actually it has a mild lowering spring. Nuespeed's and I cut an additional 1" off in the rear.
Well, I must say a bit of salt makes these size 10s taste better. Has it been lightened or something then? Or are those the 13" Cups with low profile tires?


----------



## CALAWAYMK2 (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Well, I must say a bit of salt makes these size 10s taste better. Has it been lightened or something then? Or are those the 13" Cups with low profile tires?









Those are 195/50/15. Just took it for a 15 mile pre-Cincy test. Stunk like hell, but I'm ready to go. I'm just going to ingore all the little pesky things for now.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
I just want my examinations to be OVER with... I haveone on the 5th,7th,9th,and 11th, then FLORENCE until the 15th and the flying over the ocean back to the states on the 17th.... just wanna be done with these stupid exams!!!!!









I always hated it when school got in the way of college.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

imagining how many times you spun around there


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_I think this was the best one. Who says airplanes are hard to fly?

















Easy enough for anyone to fly that airplane http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Ok, I think it's time for a West-Coast caravan thread


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_imagining how many times you spun around there










A whole lot, that wasa 500' roll I think, there was a thousand footer before that. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Easy enough for anyone to fly that airplane http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















 
No kidding. Hop in and fly. Pretty much how early pilots likely did it too. Beer likely helps if it's THAT easy to operate! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_


No kidding. Hop in and fly. Pretty much how early pilots likely did it too. *Beer likely helps if it's THAT easy to operate!* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I find beer very easy to operate.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_









Nice Pink Floyd pants, Cathy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I think I've heard that from you before. I can't see it happening. Prove me wrong.









we have to leave at 5am.... ugh


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Goodmorning, I have the plague today so I'm staying home and not subjecting my co-workers to sneezing, sniffling, fever, stuffy head and general aches and pains.
Runny noses and mustaches are not a good looking combo.

I hope it's not swine flu.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
we have to leave at 5am.... ugh


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
we have to leave at 5am.... ugh










this the time I left last year for Cincy







... although it was on thursday not friday


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









Ownage without a picture... only acceptable if tim hortons coffee is brought for the princess at cincy....


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Ownage without a picture... only acceptable if tim hortons coffee is brought for the princess at cincy....









I can feel the pressure now.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Why







doesn't







this link







work







yet?








Let's go!










Quite simple actually. Brett won't answer my e-mail. And since *he* controls Scirocco.org, well.....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Cool! Let me know. If you need a place to crash or just hang out for a while, my door's open! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Will do, thanks!

_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_I know that once a year during the summer I always see a bunch of biplanes flying around but never knew what the event was. Do they do it at the county airport or at Wynkoop, the turf-runway one?

Wynkoop. Old airplanes like grass runways. My understanding is that they'll be closing the field to anything but Wacos for that week - everyone else will have to go to the county airport. Dunno if the president can pull rank or not....


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Hey where has Paul been? I haven't seen our loving moderator for a while. Then again I don't venture out into the wilderness of the other threads that actually talk about the cars themselves. I don't understand all of that mumbo-jumbo talk. It's like a foreign language to me.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Hey where has Paul been? I haven't seen our loving moderator for a while. Then again I don't venture out into the wilderness of the other threads that actually talk about the cars themselves. I don't understand all of that mumbo-jumbo talk. It's like a foreign language to me. 

Meh, that part's easy. Two options:
Option A: "I turned the key and the car ran well and I had a blast"
Option B: "I have vehicular Munchausen by proxy syndrome and my car is always unwell. Mainly because I keep it like that. So instead of fixing it, I go on the Vortex"
You want to aim for scenario A, and just talk about how great it was to drive that sexy green beast of yours. THAT will grate on the option B people....








I had exactly five minutes of quality bonding time with my green car last night (very productive though), then got news that my cousin from Scottsdale had arrived for the big family due a day early, so visiting was in order. About time I got him into glowing good health. Not taking anything else apart...it should (hopefully) be all about putting stuff together. A few band clamp tightenings away from driveable at this point. Well, that and the wheels are still not done. "Worst case scenario is the end of the week". I was very tempted to ask "which week"


----------



## sciroccocindy (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Come on now....We are a month away from Cincy. I want pictures..... I want plans....I want lists....I want excitement. I want the levels of excitement to reach fever pitch by the time we hit the road. If you have car, travel, pet, relationship, home or work problems fix them now. You can do it.....I have faith. Now go forth and get busy cuz time's a'wastin. I want to see you at Cincy!!!!
I'll begin with a photo.....


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccocindy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccocindy* »_Come on now....We are a month away from Cincy... Now go forth and get busy cuz time's a'wastin. I want to see you at Cincy!!!!


I will be there








just finished ordering another part from the UK and will be buying more stuff to make my Scirocco ready for the trip


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccocindy)*

Can someone tell me a hotel that anyone else is staying at.... that's not sold out?


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (SP Scirocco)*

General Denver, it's where I usually stay. http://www.generaldenver.com/
The nice lady that runs it is one hell of a cook.







The bar is nice too.
I'm not staying there because I'm a loaner or anything, or that I don't appreciate Daun's efforts to get a Room block at the holiday inn, but since I went to College in Wilmington, the Denver has some sentimental meaning to me- the bar was one of my favorite hang-outs. (though it was a bit different then than it is now)
Brendan


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

Rocc on... i will look them up... thanks









how safe is the parking?


_Modified by SP Scirocco at 9:34 AM 5-5-2009_


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (SP Scirocco)*

pet travel relationship problems...
hell i'll be ready for a job interview at this rate!
HI PAUL


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (SP Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SP Scirocco* »_Rocc on... i will look them up... thanks









Cincy is NOT for the faint of heart. This is serious business. Not only must your car be in peak condition to make the trek, but it's hard work once you get there. Pics for proof.
Craning our necks to see the next arrival. Very strenuous.








Walking the lineup of cars. God that sucks.








Catching up on old business. It's a dirty job, but it has to be done.








Actually learning something.
















The dogs even hate it having to look at all the cars.








Regulating your body temperature. Do I sit in the shade or drink a beer? Hard questions to answer when everything is on the line people.








Grillin' is man's work.








Occasionally it all gets to be too much and we get a jumper or two.








There IS valet parking.








Cincy isn't hell, but you can see it from there. There is even a reminder.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*

... for some it can be a religious experience. Praise the Lowered! 








your internet friends are real... and they miss you!








whazzzzuppppp








did I mention bombbbb ass breakfast








NOT 1pc Bread...... TST 100








you like dags?








need parts?








we even learn how to spell...... with our cars


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (SP Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SP Scirocco* »_Rocc on... i will look them up... thanks









how safe is the parking?

_Modified by SP Scirocco at 9:34 AM 5-5-2009_

You won't have a problem. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Brendan


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_... your internet friends are real... and they miss you!










Hey! My Internet friend Joe!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

seriously.. no posts in 5 hrs?!?!?!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'm sorry


----------



## mrs lee (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_seriously.. no posts in 5 hrs?!?!?! 

Maybe some of us are busy doing WORK at work...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrs lee* »_
Maybe some of us are busy doing WORK at work...










surely not!!! how could you say something so cruel??


----------



## mrs lee (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccocindy)*

omgomgomgomgomg
Cindy you have NO idea...I am counting the days!! Each day it gets closer and I get more excited!!! And I'm such a girl, I already have my driving outfit picked out...matches my car








I can't wait to see all our internet friends and confirm once again that they are real.
Can't wait for the beer trades, the parts swaps, the ooohs and ahhhs that insue when each new addition arrives.
And the brisket...can't wait for dinner on Saturday!
Beer runs with the Princess - who is now LEGAL!!!
And awards, awards, we've got fun stuff in store


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ooh, beer trades, if my homebrew turns out well I'll bring some, been bottle aging for 2 weeks now, gonna try one tonight, see how it is.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

BEEEEEEEEEEEEEER!!!!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_BEEEEEEEEEEEEEER!!!!!












































OMG!!!!!1!!!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## britishrocco (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SP Scirocco* »_Can someone tell me a hotel that anyone else is staying at.... that's not sold out?










_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_General Denver, it's where I usually stay. http://www.generaldenver.com/
The nice lady that runs it is one hell of a cook.







The bar is nice too.
I'm not staying there because I'm a loaner or anything, or that I don't appreciate Daun's efforts to get a Room block at the holiday inn, but since I went to College in Wilmington, the Denver has some sentimental meaning to me- the bar was one of my favorite hang-outs. (though it was a bit different then than it is now)
Brendan

i'll surely be there too the other hotel is full.


----------



## mrs lee (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (britishrocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *britishrocco* »_
other hotel is full.









Man...the parking lot is where it's at anyway


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mrs lee)*

I have a room at the hotel and I have floor space available if someone is interested


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mrs lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrs lee* »_
Man...the parking lot is where it's at anyway









Amen sister! Don't forget, Cindy will provide mother hen service at the after party in the Holiday Inn parking lot at no charge for those that are too drunk to function on their own.


----------



## sciroccocindy (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mrs lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrs lee* »_omgomgomgomgomg
Cindy you have NO idea...I am counting the days!! Each day it gets closer and I get more excited!!! 

Annie, you get 500 points for being so excited. I can FEEL your excitement from here. I too am contemplating my outfit. Thanks to Mr. Lee's post I am reminded of what I wore last year.....I forgot how humid it gets in Cincy. Judging by my hair style, I'd say it was at 100% last year.








Cold beer, tank tops and hair ties FTW!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sciroccocindy (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Amen sister! Don't forget, Cindy will provide mother hen service at the after party in the Holiday Inn parking lot at no charge for those that are too drunk to function on their own.

Just bring your own chair...I don't want anyone getting cinders in their arse.







Wait....no charge???? I'll take payment in the form of candy. Two rules however: I don't do crying and I don't do yetching....


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mrs lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrs lee* »_omgomgomgomgomg
Cindy you have NO idea...I am counting the days!! Each day it gets closer and I get more excited!!! And I'm such a girl, I already have my driving outfit picked out...matches my car








I can't wait to see all our internet friends and confirm once again that they are real.
Can't wait for the beer trades, the parts swaps, the ooohs and ahhhs that insue when each new addition arrives.
And the brisket...can't wait for dinner on Saturday!
Beer runs with the Princess - who is now LEGAL!!!
And awards, awards, we've got fun stuff in store













































X2 on the excitement!
As far as driving outfit goes, I aim to match the scirocco every day... you guessed it.... pink galore...
I also, am excited to see everyone since it has been FOREVER TOO LONG since I have seen everyone... meaning the women, I mean yeah, I suppose the men are nice, but it's about the girlness...
beer trades yay.... guinness is my weakness.
BEER RUNS WITH LEGAL ME!!!!! THATS RIGHT !!!!!!! I wonder if there is anyone underage I can offer to buy for...
oh man I feel like a badass.......
And Anne I want the dog.... Fraser said that the adorable doggie could visit our room anytime! YAY! okay so, I might have just said he said it was fine.... but oh well.
Cindy- dont worry, you wont have to be my Mother Hen in the parking lot. Promise. haha
I am also PUMPED for driving some of the way with CINDY! in her SCIROCCO!!!!!! 
Oh, this year, cincy will be BRILLIANT!


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_seriously.. no posts in 5 hrs?!?!?! 

Some people have FREE 3 course dinners to attend in Dublin City Center....otherwise known as a SOCIAL LIFE hahaha jk
Examinations are held in a hall of OVER 3,000 people at a time here, You have an assigned desk number and you MUST present your id at all times on the desk facing away from you in the upper right hand corner directly below the labeled number of your desk. The venue is an old, huge, warehouse basically, so yes.... it looks somewhat like some sort of concentration camp with 'invigilators' constantly looking over your shoulder or that of an old child labor factory. JOY.
Welcome to Ireland examination weeks.
Torture.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*

had to steal the own....
Little Cincy East Lovin'








and a Little Madarua Action(my pittsburgh find for the scirocco family)










_Modified by Princess_Pink at 11:35 PM 5-5-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ugh, this crew of temp workers we have in here today is disappointing







over 30% rejection rate of the heat transfers they are doing. Costing us a ****-ton of money


----------



## mrs lee (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_ugh, this crew of temp workers we have in here today is disappointing







over 30% rejection rate of the heat transfers they are doing. Costing us a ****-ton of money

You are too funny...you complain more about work than anyone else I know, lol








Where do you work / what do you do? My guess...print shop?


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I can't believe this is only a few weeks away!
@ Princess: please be careful driving now that you're legal, mmmmkay? Congratulations.
Some thoughts:
I hope Lori still is/will continue to be OK with taking a long trip to hang out with car people in the sun. (hint: Lee and Cindy - please check in on here, k?)
I hope there's little to no rain in the forecast so's I'm OK with driving my Scirocco
Please let me know if you have stuff you want yellow chromate plated...you can bring it to Cincy and I'll get it back to you in a week or less.
Please do also feel free to bring junk parts (throttle bodies, coil brackets, fuel filter brackets, alternator brackets, banjo bolts, etc.) to donate to my plating business so I can get things started here.








East coast people:
If anyone wants to crash at my place and do the Cincy Eve Party, please let me know. It'd be great to have you!
Please consider the New Stanton Sunday Night Layover on the way home. There's another thread about it.
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif me


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_I can't believe this is only a few weeks away!
@ Princess: please be careful driving now that you're legal, mmmmkay? Congratulations.


Never would I ever endanger my life that way let alone the life of a SCIROCCO!!!!!!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccojim)*

Wait, did someone say CINCY? Wow, on topic today, eh? 
I've heard there are paparazzi, attempting to capture naughty bits.








Naughty bits like ASPLODED TRANNIES!








Or the undersides of your innards!








Or, maybe just the other Sciroccos.








If you're lucky you caravan with a bunch of other lunatics, I mean, inTARweb friends.
























And the lawn..THE LAWN! Miles and miles of goodness...








On Saturday there is washin'
























and loungin'
































Don't forget to get your worship on, y'all!








You're guaranteed to get some sun swapping stories.








Watch out for the mean guy, though. He'll drop a TRAIN on you!








It's a weekend full of Evil...








and a whole lotta FAIL.








But somehow we all make it out alive to tell our tales again...








Don't forget about the parking lot shenanigans.
















Don't forget to bring home some parts! Your Scirocco will appreciate it. 








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 














*YAY CINCY!*

















_Modified by scirocco*joe at 8:21 PM 5-5-2009_


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
Please let me know if you have stuff you want yellow chromate plated...you can bring it to Cincy and I'll get it back to you in a week or less.



What are you charging? I have a few bolts that would benefit from that in order to finish my "clean" engine look. Also, does anyone know where I can get a reproduction/oem fan warning sticker? 
On a side note, I have ap testing next week.







I am getting really nervous. Scirocco is also getting a new oil pan seal this week along with some tlc. No more leaks- inside or outside! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccojim)*

Hey everybody! We made it back last night about midnight. Once Mandy has all the photos uploaded from our trip to Germany, I will post a thread on it. We had a great time, I drove a Scirocco on the autobahn, was involved in the "Scirocco Panne" (Scirocco breakdown)went to a scirocco club sponsored car show, and saw lot's of cool things. So here are a few previews:
The car: Opel Corsa








Good food and drink








Interesting towns and buildings to see








Traditional getherings








Great scenery








Foolishness and screwing around








Animals. Though most did not appear to walk on water








Beers with Scirocco friends








A visit to some little dog and pony show car manufacturer's museum
















And lastly, what kind of Scirocco thread would this be without one of these?








Guess that's enough for now. Like I said, as soon as she gets them all uploaded I will post some general trip pics, but mostly pics from Mammutreffen.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Almost forgot a couple of things. Saw this in a dealership on a walk one evening:








Brought back some Scirocco goodies:








And brought back some goodies FOR the Scirocco:








What's that? You see a spare front panel? Oh, I think you are seeing things....


_Modified by crazyaboutrocs at 5:35 PM 5-5-2009_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_East coast people:
If anyone wants to crash at my place and do the Cincy Eve Party, please let me know. It'd be great to have you!
Please consider the New Stanton Sunday Night Layover on the way home. There's another thread about it.
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif me

In for the Cincy Eve Party. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















@ John, it looks like you had a great time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 8:39 PM 5-5-2009_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

Damn, I've got to make my caravaning plans. Oh, and change out the clutch.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

@John: Welcome back! I'm really looking forward to more pics!
@wheeltowheel: please send a pic of what you want done (or a list) via IM and I'll shoot you a price.
@Marc http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You room is reserved.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrs lee* »_
You are too funny...you complain more about work than anyone else I know, lol








Where do you work / what do you do? My guess...print shop?


well, we talk about what we know eh? I know too much work, but at least I get to leave long enough for Cincy







And yes, it's a print shop, of sorts. I'm the Production Manager / Network Admin, so I get 2 full-time jobs for the pay of 1, yay!


----------



## sciroccos4lifewife (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_

I hope Lori still is/will continue to be OK with taking a long trip to hang out with car people in the sun. (hint: Lee and Cindy - please check in on here, k?)


Not to fret Jim. She will be well taken care of. She is going to have so much fun she will be *begging* to go back next year!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccos4lifewife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_@Marc http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You room is reserved.

Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








It looks like I am coming down next saturday to pick up some parts. I might be in NJ/PA at around 5pm. 


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccos4lifewife* »_Not to fret Jim. She will be well taken care of. She is going to have so much fun she will be *begging* to go back next year!

Awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Are you all starting to feel the excitment?








I do!. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

is someone doing the name tags this year? tshirts?


----------



## sciroccocindy (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Are you all starting to feel the excitment?








I do!. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Marc gets 500 points for "feeling the excitement". http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Princess Pink also gets 500 points for "excitement X2"....maybe she should get a 1000 points.










_Modified by sciroccocindy at 6:34 PM 5-5-2009_


----------



## sciroccocindy (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccos4lifewife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccos4lifewife* »_
Not to fret Jim. She will be well taken care of. She is going to have so much fun she will be *begging* to go back next year!

Oh she's a hoot. Of course she's going. And tell her that there is shade...I'll even mix her favorite special beverage...rum and coke!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccocindy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccocindy* »_
Marc gets 500 points for "feeling the excitement". http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Princess Pink also gets 500 points for "excitement X2"....maybe she should get a 1000 points.










1000 points for Mrs Pink, as she will be getting legal alcohol this year.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccocindy)*

Drove the car today, not nearly enough but she's running well, but I'm still only getting about 23 mpg.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

that's right around what I get in town. On the highway I'm getting about 30


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

That's 23 mpg with 90% freeway driving.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Looks like you guys had a fun trip, welcome back John!
And if you had front and rear silver ones, I'd be asking you if you'd want to trade for some black ones about now.









_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
And brought back some goodies FOR the Scirocco:








What's that? You see a spare front panel? Oh, I think you are seeing things....


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

martini


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

TImob, I think we are having inverse car expierences. My red car is less than evil. My white car is nefarious.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Modern Toss is ridiculous.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_martini

_I can't wait to get out of these wet clothes and into a dry martini. _


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_is someone doing the name tags this year? tshirts?

Lanyards? Dunno. T-Shirts, probably - in the works right now. Otherwise a panicked post will go out.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
The car: Opel Corsa










GM needs to sell more Opels in the US.
Ford needs to sell european Fords in the US.








In other news...if I get fired/laid off I'll be at Cincy


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
1000 points for Mrs Pink, as she will be getting legal alcohol this year.
















hold your horses there buddy, no one here is calling her Mrs. Pink, she is the Princess
in reality shes just excited to sleep the way to Cincy, to gossip with the wives, drink beer/other alcohol, and then take naps


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
hold your horses there buddy, no one here is calling her Mrs. Pink, she is the Princess


Horses held.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_In other news...if I get fired/laid off I'll *move to* Cincy *since I won't have money to go home*








There, fixed.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_There, fixed.









Oh no, I did that one already...the last Cincy I moved clear across country








Have I really been here that long? Waw.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (mrs lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrs lee* »_omgomgomgomgomg
Cindy you have NO idea...I am counting the days!! Each day it gets closer and I get more excited!!! And I'm such a girl, I already have my driving outfit picked out...matches my car








I can't wait to see all our internet friends and confirm once again that they are real.
Can't wait for the beer trades, the parts swaps, the ooohs and ahhhs that insue when each new addition arrives.
And the brisket...can't wait for dinner on Saturday!
Beer runs with the Princess - who is now LEGAL!!!
And awards, awards, we've got fun stuff in store












































But do you have your toenail polish situation resolved? I'm holding off on the hair and nails till the last minute....purple, green or blue...what to choose, what to choose??? 
And Jeff..those pics gave ny dialup brain freeze...keep it coming!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Cincy key chains for the poor. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4377207
Any of you listers out there can spread the word there if you wouldn't mind.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccos4lifewife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccos4lifewife* »_
Not to fret Jim. She will be well taken care of. She is going to have so much fun she will be *begging* to go back next year!

Hey, I'm a girl too eh? I could visit with her too







And there's Lynne as well...there are more gals all the time, which is great! And I might bring candy....

























Christmas colours! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by punchbug at 4:47 AM 5-6-2009_


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccocindy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccocindy* »_
Marc gets 500 points for "feeling the excitement". http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Princess Pink also gets 500 points for "excitement X2"....maybe she should get a 1000 points.









_Modified by sciroccocindy at 6:34 PM 5-5-2009_

The Princess Approves of double points.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*

Joe is all jazzed up for Cincy and doesn't need any points to do so.
_Wheeeeeeeeeeeeee!_


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
hold your horses there buddy, no one here is calling her Mrs. Pink, she is the Princess
in reality shes just excited to sleep the way to Cincy, to gossip with the wives, drink beer/other alcohol, and then take naps

Princess of course... no Mrs..... PRINCESS... anyhow, I am very excited to be gossiping with the Scirocco Wives Club this year...I feel as though I might be the honorary non-wife hahaha.... And yes sleeping... excited... sleep while driving with Fraser, Talk and bond while driving with some of the Wives Club. 
I really don't want to leave Ireland, but knowing I will be at cincy with everyone about 3 weeks after I get back makes me wanna come home!


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Joe is all jazzed up for Cincy and doesn't need any points to do so.
_Wheeeeeeeeeeeeee!_ 

YAY!!!!! excitement!!!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

much nicer/quiter in the office today, only have to worry about running the printers. No temp workers to manage today.


----------



## britishrocco (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
East coast people:
If anyone wants to crash at my place and do the Cincy Eve Party, please let me know. It'd be great to have you!
Please consider the New Stanton Sunday Night Layover on the way home. There's another thread about it.
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif me

Am in for the party!!!!















only need direction...

_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Ownage without a picture... only acceptable if tim hortons coffee is brought for the princess at cincy....









I'll make sure marc bring it..

















_Modified by britishrocco at 1:54 PM 5-6-2009_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (britishrocco)*

Goodmorning.
Hopefully now that I no longer have to drive MOO truck, I can save up a little cash for the trip to Cincy, trying to figure out how to be frugal on this trip, it was suggested I try camping, I can probably borrow a sleeping bag but don't know anyone with a tent. I need to figure this out soon.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I can bring a tent for you to borrow


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

People from Microsoft just called me, they interviewed me about my roadtrip, to be used in their website and such...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_People from Microsoft just called me, they interviewed me about my roadtrip, to be used in their website and such...

apple called, and they said microsoft sucks.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Linus Torvalds just rang, said to tell Apple and M$, '*******!'


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

We have a situation here people. Brian witnessed a fatal car accident, in which the driver (who is now deceased) was in a classic car. 60's thunderbird? I can't recall correctly what type he said it was. He said he's never driving his scirocco or letting me drive it or letting it out of a garage again. This makes me really sad.








C'mon, he needs some support! I don't know exactly what to tell him


----------



## mrs lee (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
But do you have your toenail polish situation resolved? I'm holding off on the hair and nails till the last minute....purple, green or blue...what to choose, what to choose??? 


Yes, toenail polish is figured out, it will match the lipstick that will match the car - easy.
And speaking outfits and such....Princess_Pink...my outfit today is an homage to you!!! All pink! (Even my glasses!)


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_We have a situation here people. Brian witnessed a fatal car accident, in which the driver (who is now deceased) was in a classic car. 60's thunderbird? I can't recall correctly what type he said it was. He said he's never driving his scirocco or letting me drive it or letting it out of a garage again. This makes me really sad.








C'mon, he needs some support! I don't know exactly what to tell him









I kind of over-reacted yesterday. It's not a museum piece by any means, it's not even that nice but it's got a ton of sentimental value to me. I'm still going to drive it but I'm gonna cut it down to nice weekends around town.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Well....

No Scirocco this year. I simply can't afford to finish it with being in school and working 1-2 days a week. I'll still be driving up Saturday in the Harlequin, but alas parking on the Kia side.


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_










holy crapioli! is allyn coming?!








ONE MONTH PEOPLE!














http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif































_Modified by Kameirocco at 3:13 PM 5-6-2009_


----------



## CALAWAYMK2 (Apr 10, 2002)

I believe Allyn is busy saving us from crazy dirtbags.
Thank you Allyn


_Modified by CALAWAYMK2 at 11:39 PM 5-6-2009_


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_ I kind of over-reacted yesterday. It's not a museum piece by any means, it's not even that nice but it's got a ton of sentimental value to me. I'm still going to drive it but I'm gonna cut it down to nice weekends around town. 
It's never easy seeing something like that, but here's my take. It's just as easy to die in a brand new car with side-curtain air bags and ABS and all that other stuff. While all that safety equipment might help survivability in a specific crash, it doesn't help when that semi-truck loaded with oilfield pipe runs a red light, or falls asleep at the wheel and runs you off the road into a bridge abutment. Driving an older car will not kill you. At worst, it *might* not save you. But then, that brand new Volvo might not, either.
In my opinion, our highest purpose here on this ball of rock is to make a positive impact on the lives of others. You don't do that by cocooning up and being afraid to live your life or do the things that you enjoy. 
I've posted on this subject before at greater length, but that's the gist of my views. Your mileage, as always, may vary.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_It's never easy seeing something like that, but here's my take. It's just as easy to die in a brand new car with side-curtain air bags and ABS and all that other stuff. While all that safety equipment might help survivability in a specific crash, it doesn't help when that semi-truck loaded with oilfield pipe runs a red light, or falls asleep at the wheel and runs you off the road into a bridge abutment. Driving an older car will not kill you. At worst, it *might* not save you. But then, that brand new Volvo might not, either.
In my opinion, our highest purpose here on this ball of rock is to make a positive impact on the lives of others. You don't do that by cocooning up and being afraid to live your life or do the things that you enjoy. 
I've posted on this subject before at greater length, but that's the gist of my views. Your mileage, as always, may vary.









Very true. I wasn't scared for safety reasons, but more of my car getting ruined. It's already happened once, luckily it was a notch above a fender bender and nothing more. I can't live in fear of everything I have getting ruined and I should enjoy it. Plus, if I were to die in a car accident I'd rather go in my favorite car.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mrs lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrs lee* »_
Yes, toenail polish is figured out, it will match the lipstick that will match the car - easy.
And speaking outfits and such....Princess_Pink...my outfit today is an homage to you!!! All pink! (Even my glasses!)


Yay for matching nailpolish! and even more excitement for completely pink outfits!!!!!!!!!! oh I do love pink!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Very true. I wasn't scared for safety reasons, but more of my car getting ruined. It's already happened once, luckily it was a notch above a fender bender and nothing more. I can't live in fear of everything I have getting ruined and I should enjoy it. Plus, if I were to die in a car accident I'd rather go in my favorite car. 

My thoughts: when your time is up, your time is up. It could be tomorrow, 18 months from now, or in 60 years. I'd rather take the chance, have fun, live my life and let the chips fall where they may. Plus, I just get so much pleasure from driving my Scirocco every day!
That being said, being careful is always important. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Why does it ****ing rain every ****ing time I try to ****ing do anything!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
My thoughts: when your time is up, your time is up. It could be tomorrow, 18 months from now, or in 60 years. I'd rather take the chance, have fun, live my life and let the chips fall where they may. Plus, I just get so much pleasure from driving my Scirocco every day!
That being said, being careful is always important. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

This.
Plus, I'd rather die doing something really cool, like....say...drive a Scirocco. It's far better than cancer or getting shot or something.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
GM needs to sell more Opels in the US.
Ford needs to sell european Fords in the US.








In other news...if I get fired/laid off I'll be at Cincy









Hmm, it did have a hard time accelerating but did maintain 130-140 on the Autobahn pretty well. I wouldn't own one, but there are worse cars out there.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Hmm, it did have a hard time accelerating but did maintain 130-140 on the Autobahn pretty well. I wouldn't own one, but there are worse cars out there.

If Fiat buys GM Europe like it's talking about, you might see them here, alongside Chryslers.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Goodmorning.
Hopefully now that I no longer have to drive MOO truck, I can save up a little cash for the trip to Cincy, trying to figure out how to be frugal on this trip, it was suggested I try camping, I can probably borrow a sleeping bag but don't know anyone with a tent. I need to figure this out soon.

Studubbin is camping and we got an extra tent (two man) if you need it. It normally rents for $80/night but we are running a special the weekend of June 5th. Rent for two nights in Wilmington area campground and get both nights free.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Studubbin will even do the set up and teardown.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Why does it ****ing rain every ****ing time I try to ****ing do anything!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111








































































































































































































































































































Cause you suck. Sorry, someone had to say it.








Seriously, that happens with me often. Just plain old bad luck.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Ok, going to head to the shop in a bit to put the stereo in the car, what mp3's should I burn to CD for listening to? check my last.fm library for what I currently have http://www.last.fm/user/twardnw/library


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Yay for matching nailpolish! and even more excitement for completely *green* outfits!!!!!!!!!! oh I do love green!







Or failing that, *purple*

OMG, today my kids were shooting "Formal Portrait" and always I encourage them to go get costumes from the drama dep't. Didn't this kid show up with THE ULTIMATE purple shoulder padded tacky 80's outfit. OMG.







I'm gonna see if the drama teacher will part with it. So when you least expect it, expect it. I have a LOT of hair and I'm NOT afraid to make good use of it....
On the topic of Sciroccos and safety. One word: " training". If you are concerned, get your defensive driving skills perfected. The car, sadly, is just that, but injury and death is permananent. Familiarity with the vehicle through driving it frequently will only improve this, and also the car's predictablity should you call on it to do fancy aviodance moves. There are idiots out there, and you have to expect that. They could be anywhere, anytime. Like barrelling down the road allowance on a gravel road for example.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Very true. I wasn't scared for safety reasons, but more of my car getting ruined. It's already happened once, luckily it was a notch above a fender bender and nothing more. I can't live in fear of everything I have getting ruined and I should enjoy it. Plus, if I were to die in a car accident I'd rather go in my favorite car. 

What a horrible thing to witness. Say a prayer for the family of the deceased. 
Unfortunately, when its time, its time. Live life.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Cause you suck. Sorry, someone had to say it.








Seriously, that happens with me often. Just plain old bad luck.

I was seriously so close to finishing my headlight wiring. I had two more connections to make, when I ran out of connectors. So I go to the store real quick. They don't have the female spade connectors by themselves, just as part of a larger ($7) kit. So I buy that, and come home. I get right back to work, and right away it starts pouring. No drizzle first or anything. Straight downpour.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ok, off to the shop!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccos4lifewife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccos4lifewife* »_
Not to fret Jim. She will be well taken care of. She is going to have so much fun she will be *begging* to go back next year!

Mandy went in '06(I believe that's when we took her Neon). She said she liked it, but then didn't go to the next two. But after going to H2O and FFC with all of you she is looking forward to Cincy and has had it scheduled off for some time. So I bet Lori will enjoy it, especially as she already knows people there.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Thanks you guys








Thats why I love ya'll!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
What a horrible thing to witness. Say a prayer for the family of the deceased. 
Unfortunately, when its time, its time. Live life.

Yeah, it was at 5:30 AM, so the rest of the day wasn't the best. I called the police department about noon and said I was concerned to know if the driver was ok. Sadly, they told me the bad news right there.
I love driving my Scirocco and wasn't really concerned from a safety standpoint. Plus, I live by the "when it's your time to go, it's your time to go" saying as well. I just couldn't stand to be in an accident caused by some idiot to see my most prized possession totalled and have to take it apart piece by piece (of course I'd part it to let it live on in other cars) only to see the bare shell of my first car hauled off for scrap. Makes me sad just thinking about it. But I'm sure we're all like that.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

@ Nataku: Hey mister, you're supposed to be on your way over here. Get sca'daddl'in!!








MAN I had a chance to own and I passed it up!! WHAT IS WRONG WITH ME?!
And on-topic, which is off-topic, for this thread: I decided to play around with the web camera on my computer. Had some fun








Took this one for my best friend...








Oh and I can't leave out the Scirocco content...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_I can bring a tent for you to borrow


That would be cool. Thank you so much.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Yeah, it was at 5:30 AM, so the rest of the day wasn't the best. I called the police department about noon and said I was concerned to know if the driver was ok. Sadly, they told me the bad news right there.


Sorry if I sounded all preachy-like. I was early on the scene of a fatal accident once, and it was disturbing for sure. Tha lady was my age, and had exited the veicle at impact and hit her head on the A pillar on the way out. She was likey dead at impact, but the next arrival on the scene happened to be a nurse so I was off the hook for trying my feeble CPR skills, for which I was very thankful. Bothered me for some time afterwards though, so expect that, it makes you think about the dangers of driving. And the frailty of life. Now let's talk...about....CINCY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WOOOOOHOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Bought these today:
















They will make garage building this summer, much easier.


_Modified by crazyaboutrocs at 6:00 PM 5-6-2009_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
... Now let's talk...about....CINCY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WOOOOOHOOOOOOO!!!!!!!

Cindy is too tired from our trip to Morgantown, WV to bring Studubbin' back from his freshman year to turn on the computer. She just wants to make sure you're sincere in your _apparent_ excitement AND what color toe nail polish you are going to wear? 
My guess is *PURPLE*.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








But it is only a guess.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
My guess is *PURPLE*.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








But it is only a guess.

If we're guessing, I'll be guessing Colibri Green, or something close to it.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_She just wants to make sure you're sincere in your _apparent_ excitement AND what color toe nail polish you are going to wear? 
My guess is *PURPLE*.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








But it is only a guess.

My money's on green. Dark green.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Mandy went in '06(I believe that's when we took her Neon). She said she liked it, but then didn't go to the next two. But after going to H2O and FFC with all of you she is looking forward to Cincy and has had it scheduled off for some time. So I bet Lori will enjoy it, especially as she already knows people there.

I was thinking the same thing, John.


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccojim)*









so should we all start humming this everyday?


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Kameirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kameirocco* »_








Ah, the HAIR. Those were the days. Mine looked about like the dude second from the right, only not *quite* that long.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
Oh and I can't leave out the Scirocco content...









HI TIM!!! YOU really need to get to CINCY!!!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Ah, the HAIR. Those were the days. Mine looked about like the dude second from the right, only not *quite* that long.

Mine was more like this:








But then again, I was born in the 70s and grew up in the 90s. What do you want?!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kameirocco* »_








so should we all start humming this everyday? 


I actually burned this to a CD right before I left the office earlier, and it is paused in the car right now, waiting for me to get back in and drive again


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Comedic zombies movies are awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Cindy is too tired from our trip to Morgantown, WV to bring Studubbin' back from his freshman year to turn on the computer. She just wants to make sure you're sincere in your _apparent_ excitement AND what color toe nail polish you are going to wear? 
My guess is *PURPLE*.







But it is only a guess.

If I left today it would be baby blue, but black is not out of the question. Maybe I'll drive the boy's fancy Kia....anyway, no, I'm hoping for green, time will tell. He's nearly reassembled enough to drive. And purple has yet to be started this season, gasp. 
I'm calling WEAK on that lame excuse there Cindy. Since when is a drive enough to tire you out? How far is that??? I did the "move the kid at college" this week too. But I stayed in contact. It's what we do here, m'kay?
And just for that, here's a little carrot to dangle in front of the Jeffster....is this not the right flight school for you or WHAT????? (can you read the pale blue letters? Yeah, that part...)







































_Modified by punchbug at 4:09 AM 5-7-2009_


----------



## sciroccocindy (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Yeah, I chose to eat ice cream instead of turing on the computer. It was little over 5 hours down there...packed up the truck...ate lunch and drove the 5.5 hours back. Stu did a great job packing up his stuff but he forgot to reserve a cart to haul it all down to the truck







. Oh well, it's done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif On to more important things.......


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
If I left today it would be baby blue, but black is not out of the question. Maybe I'll drive the boy's fancy Kia....anyway, no, I'm hoping for green, time will tell. He's nearly reassembled enough to drive. And purple has yet to be started this season, gasp. 
I'm calling WEAK on that lame excuse there Cindy. Since when is a drive enough to tire you out? How far is that??? I did the "move the kid at college" this week too. But I stayed in contact. It's what we do here, m'kay?
And just for that, here's a little carrot to dangle in front of the Jeffster....is this not the right flight school for you or WHAT????? (can you read the pale blue letters? Yeah, that part...)






































_Modified by punchbug at 4:09 AM 5-7-2009_

Door to door it was a 12-1/2 hour round trip including three trips back and forth from his room to the car, haulin' all his crap. Total miles driven: 685. The driving was split up evenly between the three of us, meaning I drove 685 miles and they drove none. In full disclosure, they both offered to drive. So yes, her excuse was WEAK.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
And purple has yet to be started this season, gasp. 

mine hasnt been started since January. maybe Ill do that today, but I need to drive across my lawn to move her from storage, which means driving it across the rain soaked earth that we have thanks to a week of straight rain. getting stuck, not trying to do that


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*

Morning all. I hate sitting in an office with nothing to do when I could be home working on carz.
Brendan


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

Goodmorning, sent my camping reg, and thanks again Tyler, for lending me the tent, haven't slept on the ground in so many years, I hope I can still hack it.


_Modified by tmechanic at 8:27 AM 5-7-2009_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Goodmorning, sent my camping reg, and thanks again Tyler, for lending me the tent, haven't slept on the ground in so many years, I hope I can still hack it.

_Modified by tmechanic at 8:27 AM 5-7-2009_

Do you know how big the tent is? I have a cot that makes sleeping in a tent much more comfortable.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

heh, nope, no cot, it's my backpacking tent. It will fit a full sized air mattress perfectly tho.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_heh, nope, no cot, it's my backpacking tent. It will fit a full sized air mattress perfectly tho.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Never mind then. That's why we needed to know.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*

I just got back from the Scirocco's inaugural journey of the season. went well, I have some work to do before cincy on the steering/front susp because it is very vague near dead center
other than that though, went well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_mine hasnt been started since January. 

I haven't driven mine since 8:45 this morning.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I drove mine last at 8:05, I feel like i have been without it for far too long


----------



## britishrocco (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
mine hasnt been started since January. 

mine, I put it in the garage after the H2Oi and didin't use it since.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (britishrocco)*

Drove mine into work, will drive it home at 4pm with a book case and a file cabinet in the back.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Drove Stella at lunch today. She is scheduled to get the ragtop and headliner replaced next week.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Greta and I went to some garage sales today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
More rain in the forecast so today was the day to drive her - nice and sunny and 75 degrees.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Well it's less than a month before Cincy so I decided I should start upping the post count. 
A few months ago we washed all the cars, as soon as it started to get warm.
Shows my car and Dauns. Shows the old suspension.








This picture shows the new suspension. The new front suspension. The rears are not on yet. Why? Because it's a Scirocco, and the rear needs to be cut off (it is the original suspension after all). So the car is sitting in the garage right now, not much going on. 










_Modified by jedilynne at 12:37 PM 5-7-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

d'oh, went to lunch, rolled my window down, then came back to the office and left it down. Then a tremendous downpour occurred


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Do you know how big the tent is? I have a cot that makes sleeping in a tent much more comfortable. 









Fortunately, I have a rather large tent that is usually used by El T, Rhett and me. We might have room for another, but I'm not sure. I've included a picture of it in my backyard so you can see the size.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_d'oh, went to lunch, rolled my window down, then came back to the office and left it down. Then a tremendous downpour occurred









This=FAIL. PICTARS or it did not happen http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
That sucks BTW.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_d'oh, went to lunch, rolled my window down, then came back to the office and left it down. Then a tremendous downpour occurred








Gah, I hate it when I do that. Usually happens about once a spring or so. Sorry man.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_
Fortunately, I have a rather large tent that is usually used by El T, Rhett and me. We might have room for another, but I'm not sure. I've included a picture of it in my backyard so you can see the size.









Dude, you need a bigger house!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
This=FAIL. PICTARS or it did not happen http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
That sucks BTW.


pics, and it DID happen








not too bad, most of the water landed on the bolster and arm-rest.


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
pics, and it DID happen








not too bad, most of the water landed on the bolster and arm-rest.


Still sucks. Been there. Done that.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

at least there is no carpet in the car right now, that would make it worse


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Thank you guys so much, you have idea how much I appreciate all the help you're giving me to help make the Cincy trip work this year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_More rain in the forecast so today was the day to drive her - nice and sunny and 75 degrees. 

And I've got the sunburns to prove it!! Went golfing -- REAL golfing, no kiddie putter courses -- today with my best friend and her dad. Holy shnikes I suck and it's a lot harder than it looks! Looks like I won't be getting sunburnt for the first time this year at Cincy.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
This=FAIL. PICTARS or it did not happen http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
That sucks BTW.

Sorry about the no pictars on an ownage message about no picktars. My cat is sick, that's my weak excuse.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I guess we'll let you off the hook this time...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_I guess we'll let you off the hook this time...









Yeah, and so will I. Nice soggy car picktar. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That sucks, but at least it's heading into the nice drying out season. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Cat in question, he's at the vet's on IV for a day or two. Guess I'll hold off on those clear corners for a while now eh?








Oh yeah, post picktar:








_Modified by punchbug at 6:18 PM 5-7-2009_


_Modified by punchbug at 6:22 PM 5-7-2009_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Cat in question, he's at the vet's on IV for a day or two. Guess I'll hold off on those clear corners for a while now eh?








Oh yeah, post picktar:









Poor Diesel..... good chatting with you on the phone today though. Helped make the roadtrip go by a bit quicker. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Sorry about the no pictars on an ownage message about no picktars. My cat is sick, that's my weak excuse.

Speaking of cats, I miss the dr's cats tons! His particular cat (ash) love me, and hates him. I dont know wy but his cat just doesnt like him. But the boyfriend was very nice to me and got on eof the cats on the skype and I can't wait to come home and sit on the couch and watch tv with his cat.... so long as he doesnt come in the room because when he does she runs away http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Speaking of cats, I miss the dr's cats tons! His particular cat (ash) love me, and hates him. I dont know wy but his cat just doesnt like him. But the boyfriend was very nice to me and got on eof the cats on the skype and I can't wait to come home and sit on the couch and watch tv with his cat.... so long as he doesnt come in the room because when he does she runs away http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

My outdoor cat (Diesel's mom) is like that. She stays away from most people (especially men) but when I drive in she comes over from wherever she is and demands love. And drools.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (smithma7)*

nice tent
so fortunately i have work to pay
i used these two ladders tied together with wire for 14' step ladder
the mexicans told me they had people holding up an extension ladder straight up to get the old ceiling fan down








at that point i told them i was afraid of heights
two of them speak a little english
















if you could see through the cell pic, the tuner on this radio has been melted in place
they can communicate


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

























3 new kittens
2 days ago
eyes aren't open yet
they dont even pee for 4-6 weeks!
people pay for these at 8 weeks at the pet store???


_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 12:06 PM 5-8-2009_


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_
Fortunately, I have a rather large tent that is usually used by El T, Rhett and me. We might have room for another, but I'm not sure. I've included a picture of it in my backyard so you can see the size.









the sad truth is that the pics isn't that inaccurate!! BTW, not sure if there are girls allowed in the tent. If not me and the gf will bring our own.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_i used these two ladders tied together with wire for 14' step ladder

Daaang, man, OSHA's on line one for you.


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Daaang, man, OSHA's on line one for you.









lets hope he has aflac


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Kameirocco)*

Is everyone working?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Is everyone working?









they are moving my desk... ugh. oh well the cool window was nice for a while. 
this arrived yesterday. woot


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Is everyone working?








I guess that depends on your definition of 'working' ...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (kerensky)*

I'm at work anyway.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I was sleeping


----------



## mrs lee (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

At work...yes
Working...not so much.
Ooops. I worked late yesterday and today is friday - my excuse. Time to catch up on my origami-a-day calendar http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

^this
at work, not doing much. Just watching the printer do it's thing today.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_I was sleeping










MMMMM Princess love sleep!!!!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

gonna be hard to sit in the office today, sun is shining outside, and there is an exhaust that needs to be installed on the Scirocco


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_

MMMMM Princess love sleep!!!!

Are you a _Princess and the Pea_ kind of princess? Any little detail out of the norm and you can't sleep.








My guess is absolutely!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Are you a _Princess and the Pea_ kind of princess? Any little detail out of the norm and you can't sleep.







My guess is absolutely!

totally, anything out of the norm, no sleep for her. has to be laying down in a bed, dead quiet, with the shades drawn. anything less will simply not do


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
totally, anything out of the norm, no sleep for her. has to be laying down in a bed, dead quiet, with the shades drawn. anything less will simply not do

Um, Excuse me, I do not need complete darkness and silence.... YOU FRASER... at the one who forces me to shut my laptop and everything... Fraser is the "Princess and the Pea" of our relationship.... Blankets? Pillow? I'm good to go.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

bah! I'm having the damndest time beating the last level on 'Crush the Castle' http://www.kongregate.com/game...astle


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Cat in question, he's at the vet's on IV for a day or two. Guess I'll hold off on those clear corners for a while now eh?










Poor Diesel! It sucks to have a sick kitty at home. Hope all goes well for all of you.


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm done with school as of today. Tomorrow prep work for paint starts before cincy.
3 years of industrial engineering down- 1 to go. Holy crap.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

got a line on some fenders that are in decent shape







have to be painted tho. Oh well.


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jedilynne)*

How's your kitty, Cathy? What's wrong with him? Sorry he's sick.
The snotzie is making the trip again this year on the trailer....AND, I'm hoping to maybe pick some guru brains while we're out there.
She runs just long enough to get her on the trailer.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Booha1)*

Hanging out, drinking wine on the canal in Venice








No Scirocco content, except the yellow one and a new rear axle waiting for me at home.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

totally unrelated to cincy, but a good link none the less worth sharing: http://www.4130-products.com/wheels


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hmm, looks like he needs some help updating


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Booha1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Booha1* »_How's your kitty, Cathy? What's wrong with him? Sorry he's sick.
The snotzie is making the trip again this year on the trailer....AND, I'm hoping to maybe pick some guru brains while we're out there.
She runs just long enough to get her on the trailer.









Awww, sick Rocco...









Sounds like fatty liver syndrome, he's on IV and getting force fed, and I'll be getting him tomorrow noonish. Of course I'm supposed to be getting my tires mounted two hours away noonish, but no worries; I can be in two places at one time. It'll happen. Glad to save a few days of kitty hospital fees anyway. And he'll be happier here than in a cage.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I think I should print up some vinyl for the back windows of my car for the trip


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Work? What's that? Took a 2.5 hour, 2 beer + saki lunch today (supervisor was part of this, so I'm in the clear!







) and saw the former governor of MD in the restaurant. Got a pic on the way out.








Me and Leroy*
*Robert Leroy "Bob" Ehrlich, Jr


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Is everyone working?









Welll.... not really so much today. Well I *was* working, but on a project. Prepping the "new" wings for the Grumman for paint. (These are the wings from the plane we trailered from PA last fall.) No pics, I forgot my camera.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Um, Excuse me, I do not need complete darkness and silence.... YOU FRASER... at the one who forces me to shut my laptop and everything... Fraser is the "Princess and the Pea" of our relationship.... Blankets? Pillow? I'm good to go.









Hmmmm. I think I need a moment to clear the image of Fraser sleeping from my head.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Hmmmm. I think I need a moment to clear the image of Fraser sleeping from my head.









Hey now.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

WTF????
How cruel is this?
I went and ordered a great big box-o-parts from the Potter-folk last week. It arrived today, and the first thing I saw when opening it up was a *box* of M&Ms. Not an individual package - a CASE. And upon opening the other flap, there was another case! Jackpot I sez! But of course, the cases were all empty and just being used as packing material. Makes sense to me really. Besides, what would I need with all that candy? Good to see Mike is saving money on packing.
The cruel part? After looking through the rest of the contents, there were no M&Ms to be found!








S'ok, I'll still keep ordering from them, 'cuz let's face it, there are no cooler people to deal with than Mike & Kristen Potter. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

So yeah, it was nice out today, but I had to work, so nothing got done on the car. Tomorrow, on my day off, it's supposed to rain. Again. **** this weather. Seriously.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

ouch on the M&M's.....


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

I haven't had candy with many of the latest packages from them. Mind you...now that I think of it...there might be a "handling fee" in the "Ohio office" (the middle men that I deal with) that I was not made aware of....








Edit: I am SOOOOOO sick of marking. Not that I ever get anything close to a full class set of anything handed in...my supply teacher yesterday described my one class as "unemployable". Previous supply called them "disappointing". Welcome to my brand of hell. But ask them about **** supplies and they'll hook you right up. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by punchbug at 7:21 PM 5-8-2009_


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

everytime you post somehting it's about rain!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

GET WELL KITTY


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_WTF????
How cruel is this?
I went and ordered a great big box-o-parts from the Potter-folk last week. It arrived today, and the first thing I saw when opening it up was a *box* of M&Ms. Not an individual package - a CASE. And upon opening the other flap, there was another case! Jackpot I sez! But of course, the cases were all empty and just being used as packing material. Makes sense to me really. Besides, what would I need with all that candy? Good to see Mike is saving money on packing.
The cruel part? After looking through the rest of the contents, there were no M&Ms to be found!









That's cold-blooded for real.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Is everyone working?









yep
just hang the tv above the fireplace
how do you get the 2 35' HDMI cords, 2 catVs, RG6, 120v there?
plaster house, stone foundation


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_everytime you post somehting it's about rain!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That's because it won't ****ing stop!!!
How will I ever get anything done? I won't be able to work on it again until Wednesday. I still have to finish up my headlight wiring, put my steering column back together (and back in the car), install the rear sway bar, get and install the new muffler, get and replace the rear motor mount, and finish up the cosmetic changes I'm planning. And I'd like to drive it a little before the road trip, to get everything back in running order.
If I were to decide to take the black car instead, it would need new front struts and mounts at the very least. The tie rod ends and ball joints are probably not great either.


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (vwdaun)*

gunna make it this year woohoo!
I just gotta map all the E85 stations on the route


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (weeblebiker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weeblebiker* »_gunna make it this year woohoo!
I just gotta map all the E85 stations on the route









You mean you'll need to fill up in between???








WTF? NO posts since last night? This just won't do.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Sounds like fatty liver syndrome, he's on IV and getting force fed, and I'll be getting him tomorrow noonish.

Hopefully you've caught it in time, but it still sounds like it'll be several weeks to recovery.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
WTF? NO posts since last night? This just won't do.

Everyone must be hard at working getting their cars ready for June 5th!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (bigtavo)*

well guys... i'm off to my first show of 09. should be a good one, pretty excited. 
unfortunately the cabby will not be coming out. should have her running next week.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Hey guys. I can't believe it's getting so close to cincy time








I had a bit of a laugh yesterday when some guy in a flat black mkIII tried to race me on the way back from my Lifeguard recertification. I guess he couldn't tell that my car is bone stock... Oh well


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (vwdaun)*

no I mean I'll have to fill up to get back!!!








my injectors arn't exactly sized for efficient low throttle performance. 
nothing like gassing everyone in slow traffic with rich alcohol fumes


----------



## sciroccocindy (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (mr lee)*


Ebony & Ivory http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (sciroccocindy)*

It doesn't appear to be raining. Yet. So I might actually be able to accomplish something today. I hope. I'll be getting to work as soon as I finish my breakfast.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_It doesn't appear to be raining. Yet. So I might actually be able to accomplish something today. I hope. I'll be getting to work as soon as I finish my breakfast.

Yeah, I already changed the rear brake pads on my daughter's mkIV Jetta. Meeting Timbo after lunch to pick up the a/c evaporator, drier and expansion valve. Anyone want to help with this project?


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I don't wanna go to work today







*ugh* Well, on the bright side, I made a total of $140 in tips last night. I had the coolest table ever -- a bunch of home schooled high schoolers that were going to their prom, their tab altogether was $68.00 and they left me $25.00 for a tip!!!







That was a huge surprise. Teenagers usually NEVER tip good!
What's everyone else up to today?


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (weeblebiker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weeblebiker* »_gunna make it this year woohoo!
I just gotta map all the E85 stations on the route









i thought about that...
fortunately i can run both
i should search it out for the route back - good idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 






















edit:
take two gas cans with you
edit edit edit
i'll actually get to meet you !!!!!!!































_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 5:35 PM 5-9-2009_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (EL DRIFTO)*

Headlight wiring is finished. Heckblende is mounted. Hatch lock cylinder is removed and broken. Rear wiper motor is removed. Hole in back window is filled with a nickel. Steering column is almost back in. It's lunchtime.








I can't believe I actually got something done! I'm usually such a lazy ass about stuff like that.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
WTF? NO posts since last night? This just won't do.

No posts from me, I actually managed to get some sleep, first time in about a month, yay!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (Iroczgirl)*

Steering column is back in, headlights work! I think the drivers side low beam is burned out, not a big deal, I'll pick up a new bulb tomorrow. Now we're grilling. I just lit the charcoal in the ole Weber. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (Iroczgirl)*

Well, I'm finally home and sitting on the couch with the patient. He's really happy to be home and eating a bit. I've been off on another mission as well, and I'll post up pictures later on. Right now there's a wild turkey in the oven and I'm double fisting beer and coffee.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Well, I'm finally home and sitting on the couch with the patient. He's really happy to be home and eating a bit. I've been off on another mission as well, and I'll post up pictures later on. Right now there's a wild turkey in the oven and I'm double fisting beer and coffee.









Beer and coffee, eh? Strange brew, indeed.
OWN!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Beer and coffee, eh? Strange brew, indeed.
OWN!!









Oh yeah, strange brew for sure. The patient is resting in the greenhouse in the sun, and I'll be going for beer number two shortly. Gotta go unload my car first...and chdeck the "project".


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (punchbug)*

Does anyone know, off the top of their head, how much a Scirocco dash weighs?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Does anyone know, off the top of their head, how much a Scirocco dash weighs?

WAG? 15-20 lbs?
I haven't gotten anything done that I set out to do this morning. Yet. I did however help Brad get the fuel pressure set in the Bonanza (lots of run, shutdown, tweak, repeat) and helped a friend with some cosmetic work on his Citabria. Having a little dinner now, then maybe just maybe I'll tear into the last corner of Margaret's Mk 1 to get the suspension finished. There's also paint stripper on the mask panel of the 172 to take care of yet tonight.
*burp*
Ok, back to work.


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (bigtavo)*

so the machine shop guy didn't balance my flywheel and PP and drop it off to me to me today, so I can't put my new sprung 6 puck clutch together and I can't put my motor back in tonight and I can't drive my rocco tomorrow and I can't drive my rocco tomorrow and I can't drive my rocco tomorrow


















































arrrghh


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_









THAT'S not strange brew.
THIS is strange brew.








Now take off, you hoser! ("Take them to level 5." "Level 5??" "LEVEL 5!!!!")
Scirocco content: Carrots spent the past few months parked next to a dead mouse in a beer bottle. (Lakeport, not Elsinore) If the stench wasn't so bad, we'd plan a trip to the brewery to get free beers. And by stench, I'm referring of course to Lakeport...

















_Modified by type53b_gtd at 7:11 PM 5-9-2009_


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (weeblebiker)*

your car description...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
WAG? 

Huh?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
THAT'S not strange brew.
THIS is strange brew.








Now take off, you hoser! ("Take them to level 5." "Level 5??" "LEVEL 5!!!!")
Scirocco content: Carrots spent the past few months parked next to a dead mouse in a beer bottle. (Lakeport, not Elsinore) If the stench wasn't so bad, we'd plan a trip to the brewery to get free beers. And by stench, I'm referring of course to Lakeport...

















Scirocco content is too close to being on topic for our comfort.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Huh?

I'm gonna take a wild-a%% guess and say... WAG = wild a%% guess?


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Scirocco content is too close to being on topic for our comfort.










Trust me, that Scirocco content was just plain too close for ANY comfort. Amazing how such a small corpse can have such a big stench about it. Even more amazing how it could have been so stupid as to go diving in an empty bottle of Lakeport. Survival of the fittest I guess.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (type53b_gtd)*

Thank you. Never heard that one before.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Trust me, that Scirocco content was just plain too close for ANY comfort. Amazing how such a small corpse can have such a big stench about it. Even more amazing how it could have been so stupid as to go diving in an empty bottle of Lakeport. Survival of the fittest I guess.

I hear you on that. We have a Dodge 318 sitting on a pallet in our garage right now, and a possum got in the garage and died, wrapped up in the sheet of plastic covering the engine. That smelled pretty horrible.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ugh, what a day. Built 4 garden boxes in our front yard, shoveled about 3000 pounds of soil to fill them, bought a metric ****-ton of plants, and cooked 2 meals for my parents. Damn, I'm spent. Time to have a beer or 6 and relax.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Trust me, that Scirocco content was just plain too close for ANY comfort. Amazing how such a small corpse can have such a big stench about it. Even more amazing how it could have been so stupid as to go diving in an empty bottle of Lakeport. Survival of the fittest I guess.

I had one that died in a bucket in the potting room at school. Anyway, somehow it got oversprayed when something got watered and THAT hydration brought it to life. OMG did it reek. Nothing as bad as the turnip under the seat of my brother's (old) Mini though...the PO must have let it roll out of the grocery bag, and there it lived for WAY too long. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif (potatoes are even worse though...)


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (punchbug)*

Stealth post, muhahahaha!!!!! (Daun, feeding the dog / fish / rabbit / birds this morning.)

_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif (potatoes are even worse though...)

OMG you're not kidding. We had some at the old place in the garage that we had forgotten about... holy hell did that stink. We were looking for dead animal carcass somewhere.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (jedilynne)*

Morning all. Gave the Corrado a good old fashioned hand-washing yesterday. The paint on her is terrible but it looks a little better now.
Going to start preparing dinner for Mom now, then it's off to the Porsche shop for a while.
Brendan


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (jedilynne)*

one thing down... just got moved into my new house with my 2 roomates, gotta go home after work and unpack and set everything up! 
wish me luck, it was me moving everything most of the day


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (Kameirocco)*

Happy Mother's Day.
Eggs Benny at our house.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (bigtavo)*

HALP!!!!!!
My battery is DEAD.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_HALP!!!!!!
My battery is DEAD.









Alternator?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_HALP!!!!!!
My battery is DEAD.









Was probably an EVIL BOSCH battery!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_HALP!!!!!!
My battery is DEAD.









I'll be right over to give ya a boost. Canada's not all that big.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Hanging out, drinking wine on the canal in Venice










I LOVED VENICE!!! It was possibly one of my favorite places I have been on my semester abroad other than Ireland of course. I stayed on Lido and it was gorgeous... probably even better now that its warm and sunny!!!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Was probably an EVIL BOSCH battery!









My mom almost bought a Bosch washing machine and dryer. I think your influence while you were here talked her out if it








On a separate note, I came upon four of these at the Goodwill today. Bought all four. Can't beat $1.99/piece


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I had one that died in a bucket in the potting room at school. Anyway, somehow it got oversprayed when something got watered and THAT hydration brought it to life. OMG did it reek. Nothing as bad as the turnip under the seat of my brother's (old) Mini though...the PO must have let it roll out of the grocery bag, and there it lived for WAY too long. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif (potatoes are even worse though...)

We left our (dead) Cabrio parked in the garage over the winter and 4 mice got into the washer fluid resevoir (no lid) and drowned. We didn't find them until March. The stench was quite horrific. *insert pukey face icon here*


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (Booha1)*

Just did a compression check on the '88. While driving to H2O I kind of picked up that power wasn't quite what it should. But at FFC I definitely noticed that it wasn't what it should be. Here's what I got: #1-50, #2 200(wtf? higher than new), #3 100 on 1st try, 130 on 2nd, #4 190. So 1 and 3 don't check well, especially #1. I pour in about a tablespoon of oil and try again. The needle started climbing up to 300 when I told my wife to stop cranking. So....sounds like the motor is done. Any thoughts?


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (crazyaboutrocs)*

Time for new rings?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (Booha1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Booha1* »_Time for new rings?

That would mean the Kia side for me this year. I've been to 4 Cincy's, 2 in a Scirocco, and 2 in a Kia. Was expecting to swing that to a majority in Sciroccos....


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (crazyaboutrocs)*

Meh, I come with both. My rocco won't run long enough to get out of my driveway, so she's showing up on a trailer. Again.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (Booha1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Booha1* »_Meh, I come with both. My rocco won't run long enough to get out of my driveway, so she's showing up on a trailer. Again.

Lol, Mine will stay if it is the rings. I considered driving it briefly, bu t1085 miles, each way- too much can happen. But on the plus side we will ride in comfort in the MkV GTI, although my wife thinks we should drive her '09 Challenger.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
That would mean the Kia side for me this year. I've been to 4 Cincy's, 2 in a Scirocco, and 2 in a Kia. Was expecting to swing that to a majority in Sciroccos....

It still runs, right? Just not as powerful as it should be? Drive it anyway. Pretend it's an NA diesel.








Does it burn oil at all? If it's not burning oil, I'd doubt it's the rings. Maybe a bad head gasket?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
My mom almost bought a Bosch washing machine and dryer. I think your influence while you were here talked her out if it








On a separate note, I came upon four of these at the Goodwill today. Bought all four. Can't beat $1.99/piece










Great! So now you don't have any excuse for not driving your Scirocco.
The Goodwill I work next to seems to have eliminated it's cd section.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Packing is annoying, Especially when you don't want to be leaving Ireland.... and I think I have to check a 3rd bag... And i'm down a stolen pint glass... but it's ok because it wasnt my guinness ones.... just a heineken...ITALY ON TUESDAY! The princess is making her appearence in Florence to see some of the most amazing art in the world!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (Chris16vRocco)*

I scored some gigantic speakers for free.








Someone left them on our loading dock, probably thinking it was Goodwill. There was also a snowboard back there.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
It still runs, right? Just not as powerful as it should be? Drive it anyway. Pretend it's an NA diesel.








Does it burn oil at all? If it's not burning oil, I'd doubt it's the rings. Maybe a bad head gasket?

Well the thing is it needs a clutch. I was getting ready to do that. But I am not going to do a clutch on a car that I need to pull the motor out of. Kind of wasting time to pull the trans. and then have to pull it again soon. I know Bentley says no more than 40lbs should exist between cylinders. Anyone know why or what downside, besides reduced power, is?
Here's a pic of the sick one for the own:










_Modified by crazyaboutrocs at 4:34 PM 5-10-2009_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (crazyaboutrocs)*

How does your coolant look? Is there any oily stuff in there?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (crazyaboutrocs)*

^^ GT II badges? My interior is from one!















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_How does your coolant look? Is there any oily stuff in there? 

Oil and coolant look fine, they are staying where they belong. No leak outside the motor either.


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (scirocco*joe)*

Pretty seats!


----------



## ROBZUK (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Pretend it's an NA diesel.










Oh hells no you diin't go there did you?


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (ROBZUK)*

....back when she used to run.


----------



## ROBZUK (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Oil and coolant look fine, they are staying where they belong. No leak outside the motor either. 

Stick your finger inside the coolant tank and make sure there's no oily film/globs in there. Also check your oil, make sure it doesn't look like a brown milkshake.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Oil and coolant look fine, they are staying where they belong. No leak outside the motor either. 

I'm still thinking head gasket.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (Chris16vRocco)*

Keep in mind, when I added oil to #1, compression shot way the hell up.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (crazyaboutrocs)*

Hey now, hey now, no more subjects on topic in THIS thread! Or else measures will have to be taken!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Hey now, hey now, no more subjects on topic in THIS thread! Or else measures will have to be taken!




















































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Hehe you guys know I love ya.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

Well, back from installing my Dad's stairlift, and celebrating Mom's day, and the Scirocco is running better than ever, over 25mpg on this last tank.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I'm still thinking head gasket.

Adding oil to the cylinder bore and re-testing with much higher results = rings.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_^^ GT II badges? My interior is from one!















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

w00d


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (vwdaun)*

Well... no Scirocco work today again. But we did get the prop balanced on Rob's Cheetah. And spent some quality time with mom & dad for Mother's Day.
And the after-dinner entertainment this evening was frickin' awesome.
















Andy Heins' 1935 Waco YKC. I tell ya, Andy & Susan are really trying to get Brad & I addicted to old biplanes, Wacos in particular. I'm afraid it's working. As if we need something else to soak up our time & money.







But could I see it happening in the future? Oh yeah.....
More info? http://www.nationalwacoclub.com


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Wow, what a weekend, I am beat.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

it was a long weekend as I had to fill in at work on sat morning, but got a lot done after that was over. 
I am now DRIVING my rocco though and hope to have tunes in it sometime this week.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_
I am now DRIVING my rocco though and hope to have tunes in it sometime this week.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Awesome!!!




_Modified by California 16v at 12:52 AM 5-11-2009_


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Awesome!!!
_Modified by California 16v at 12:52 AM 5-11-2009_

I'm glad others are as excited as me!!! Many of my friends around here don't understand this kind of excitement.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*

Glad to hear it.
Well it's midnight, so I think I'm going to call it a night, I need to get up in 5 hrs.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

@ cholland: Jealous......can't wait to see pictures!
@ konomi: Yeah, off topic IS on topic...you keep these guys honest eh?
@Daun: Very sexy! I'd like to sit in that








@Joe: VERY sexy! I'd LOVE to sit in that!!!! 
Alright, photobucket is being especially retarded this morning, but here are a few from the weekend. 
Here's my guard dog Killer trying to chase away this big truck that decided to block the driveway:








And the pour is ON. 21 Cu. Metres worth!








Lucky for my son they used the "self finishing" concrete so they could relax with a few beverages while they watched it cure up:








I was supposed to have a flying lesson, but for some unknown reason my instructor though it was a bad idea







So I headed off to Toronto and there was THIS stuff on the ground. No, it's not big NaOH pellets:








Okay, I'll send this...give me a few days to upload MOAR!
Oh, LOL! I grabbed the wrong image. That's about what it feels like today...hopefully plant sale will be light with frost threatening. I just have no life at school with greenhouse sales booming. Anyway, THIS is the Toronto weather here. I'll just leave that other one so we can all be thankful!








ANyway, the reason for the Toronto trip!!! YAY!!!! THESE were SO much more of a mission that they needed to be, and once again, Mikey Bee, I love ya man!!!!








Anyway, Mother's day was about watering the greenhouse, and force feeding the cat. And beer in the garage. SO no driving, but my shop was a huge mess, and it sure cleans up nicely when all of the parts go back on cars. Did some small stuff that needed doing (Klausie got his new boots, and his K bar put back on, I adjusted his door strikers, that sort of small annoying stuff...and the purple car got closer to being back together, I'd say the new wiring is half in...should be done this evening if I get to it.) SIlver car MAY still be leaking. OH!! I forgot!!! Saturday on the way home from To. I made the mistake of stopping at Princess Auto. On the day of the big sale. Yikes, too tempting. Just got a lot of small stuff though, nothing exciting. But I got some slick drip pans for the Roccos! Not that they ever drip anything......











_Modified by punchbug at 5:05 AM 5-11-2009_


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_










And I thank you for the inspiration for re-covering the GTI seats for Laura's Golf. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Brendan


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I hear you on that. We have a Dodge 318 sitting on a _*pallet*_ in our garage right now, and a possum got in the garage and died, wrapped up in the sheet of plastic covering the engine. That smelled pretty horrible.









Such horrible things you do to my family.....


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (G-rocco)*

Goodmorning, just driving the car, will probably need help once I'm at Cincy to fix little niggling issue.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_








Such horrible things you do to my family.....

Well, they had it coming.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (Chris16vRocco)*

The clutch on the black car is now on it's last legs. 
Once I get the silver one back up and running, I'll be out looking for a replacement tranny and a new clutch for it.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Well, they had it coming.

















They had it coming (after all)


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (G-rocco)*

http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif <-- That's to me because it's my birthday and I get to be annoying, bossy, and upmost princess-y as much as I want today. So there. *sticks tongue out at everyone*


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif <-- That's to me because it's my birthday and I get to be annoying, bossy, and upmost princess-y as much as I want today. So there. *sticks tongue out at everyone*









Umm....Yeah, real mature, uh huh. 
I take back your present.















Happy B-day


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (tmechanic)*

OK guys, I seem to have fallen into the opportunity ti pick up a fully assembled and tested but never installed MS v2.2 with stimulator for $150, would this be a decent deal or no?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yeah, good deal


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Watched the new Star Trek movie this weekend. It was badass. The guy that played Kirk was very believable as a young Kirk. I was pleasantly surprised as I was a little afraid it would not be up to snuff.
Brendan


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Watched the new Star Trek movie this weekend. It was badass. The guy that played Kirk was very believable as a young Kirk. I was pleasantly surprised as I was a little afraid it would not be up to snuff.
Brendan

Same here, I liked the way they reset the Star Trek universe, yet kept the classic lines, and Kirk boinking every green skinned alien female he comes across.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

crap, it's definitely monday. Heat press is making sparks for some reason, and I have an order of 1700 Head Rest Covers that need to have transfers pressed on.
edit for own pic










_Modified by twardnw at 11:07 AM 5-11-2009_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif <-- That's to me because it's my birthday and I get to be annoying, bossy, and upmost princess-y as much as I want today. So there. *sticks tongue out at everyone*









Wait, I thought that was how you behaved all of the time...


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Wait, I thought that was how you behaved all of the time...









Not true. She has only behaved this way for the last twenty years. Before that you didn't even notice her.


_Modified by bigtavo at 3:21 PM 5-11-2009_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_@Daun: Very sexy! I'd like to sit in that









Oh Cathy, you have *no* idea. You will REALLY like Susan btw. Like you she's into old machinery and tools.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Wait, I thought that was how you behaved all of the time...










Nope. I'm an angel


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

So in my ongoing #1 cylinder low compression saga...I put everything back together, and started the car. For having sat since mid december she caught on the first try and purred. I let it run for at least five minutes so I could burn off the oil I put in to seal #1. Then I removed the plug and tried again-180psi. When cranking stopped, it took over a minute for the pressure to leak down to 80psi, before I pushed the release. So I am not sure what is happening here. It crossed my mind that the heat of running it sealed up the rings a bit? I spoke to someone quite knowledgable with American engines and he said I could possibly have had a stuck ring? I did double check my oil and coolant and they are fine, though the oil does smell a bit of fuel. So I think I will test it again tomorrow, after work when the engine is cold to see what it reads then.


----------



## tehmonkay (May 5, 2006)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (mr lee)*









Who's is this?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (tehmonkay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tehmonkay* »_








Who's is this? 

Is it Ginster yellow? Then it be da Ginster's







Sexiest 8V out there, besides...mine... ( had to say that or he might hear me...my car I mean







) 
Spent this eveing marking. It just never ever ends. With a few breaks to shove catfood down my anorexic-previously-fat cat's throat. He's doing okay.


_Modified by punchbug at 7:00 PM 5-11-2009_


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*










_Modified by twardnw at 11:07 AM 5-11-2009_[/QUOTE]
i love that car. how did you get to volksfest if your from vancouver? thats incredible, and low


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_So in my ongoing #1 cylinder low compression saga...I put everything back together, and started the car. For having sat since mid december she caught on the first try and purred.

Waaaaaaiiiiiiiiit a minute. You did the old test on a cold engine that had sat for months? Thems good readings then. Compression tests should be done on a warm engine.
Drive the car, and re-check compression warm. Then do the clutch and drive it to Cincy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jrgrinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jrgrinder* »_








i love that car. how did you get to volksfest if your from vancouver? thats incredible, and low

It's not his car. It belongs to saddest6day66, who is from the Reading, PA area.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

how most things are right now:








a step in the right direction:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Waaaaaaiiiiiiiiit a minute. You did the old test on a cold engine that had sat for months? Thems good readings then. Compression tests should be done on a warm engine.
Drive the car, and re-check compression warm. Then do the clutch and drive it to Cincy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Reaallllly? That's what I get for not checking Bentley. I'll run her again tonight, and test again.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
a step in the right direction:









Dat's real purdy! I'm bracing for the remainder of what promises to be an insane week. Long weekend's coming though, which means I'll have more greenhouse sales/less to water. Hopefully a LOT less. But the kids will get more and more useless as the long weekend approaches, and the one group's pretty useless right now. Night job tonight. Yay.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Goodmorning, well my give-a-$h!t level is at an all time low, going to try andf pick up the Megasquirt this weekend, then start sockpiling parts for the conversion over the winter.
Will the V2.2 do squirt & spark? I need a way to confirm #1 cylinder on startup.
I have plans.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_I have plans.









Do. Or not do. There is no plan.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_








Do. Or not do. There is no plan.


If you fail to plan, you plan to fail.
The quote is, "Do or do not, there is no try."


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Goodmorning, well my give-a-$h!t level is at an all time low, going to try andf pick up the Megasquirt this weekend, then start sockpiling parts for the conversion over the winter.
Will the V2.2 do squirt & spark? I need a way to confirm #1 cylinder on startup.
I have plans.


yes it does spark


_Modified by twardnw at 8:13 AM 5-12-2009_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
yes it does spark

_Modified by twardnw at 8:13 AM 5-12-2009_

Woot, plug cap coils baby.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
Woot, plug cap coils baby.


huh?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Each spark plug cap has an individual coil, they seem to be relatively new.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_If you fail to plan, you plan to fail.
The quote is, "Do or do not, there is no try."
Oh, I'm aware of the actual quote - I was paraphrasing. I had originally started to give the standard 'plans are for the weak' reply - I just wanted to change it up a bit.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Each spark plug cap has an individual coil, they seem to be relatively new.
Hope you aren't using the VW 1.8T coil packs for that. They seem to be relatively ... fragile. Surely there's another unit you can use.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

The ones I saw were off of a Chevy LS1 engine, four individual coils bolted to each valve cover with 1 plug wire per coil.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

You'll have to trigger them in pairs though, the MS1 and 2 processors are non-sequential


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

.....aaannndddd our ****ing heat press is broke again. This blows.


----------



## tehmonkay (May 5, 2006)

LS1 coils are pretty nice.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sweet, getting my phone replaced, again.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_sweet, getting my phone replaced, again.

iphone?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Since I'm already designing a sequencer for the injectors to make it sequential port injection I should be able to use pretty much the same design to fire individual coil packs. The only thing that's going to take any effort is resetting the sequencers to cylinder #1 each time you start the engine.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
iphone?










Samsung Epix
or Epix Fail as it is being called.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Wait, I thought that was how you behaved all of the time...

















I just noticed that you're using the correct state abbreviation for your location. I was the only one until now! I can't stand those two letter dealies - confuses the hell outta me.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_I just noticed that you're using the correct state abbreviation for your location.... 
I didn't think you were old enough to remember the old abbreviations?


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_I didn't think you were old enough to remember the old abbreviations?

It's a matter of how old his mind is, not how old he acts. His mind is about 200, he acts about 3.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_I didn't think you were old enough to remember the old abbreviations?

A lot of people think I'm not old enough to remember a lot of things, but somehow I do









_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
It's a matter of how old his mind is, not how old he acts. His mind is about 200, he acts about 3.









Just for that I'm gonna post this artistic sock monkey flower


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Just for that I'm gonna post this artistic sock monkey flower

See what I mean?
Oh damn, own!!
I'm gonna steal a picture from the first page. Like...the very first picture.
















That's how I roll.










_Modified by Konomi at 6:09 PM 5-12-2009_


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

got my crossmember brace and my flywheel/pp back from the machine shop. 
I'll get it all back together this weekend woohoo!!!!!!!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
I'm gonna steal a picture from the first page. Like...the very first picture.


















And Greg hates that pic too. Sorry babe!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Anybody coming from PA that might be able to score me some extra Yuengling? Some local friends of mine ran out this evening and I feel as though I should help to re-stock their airport beer fridge, especially since I've been helping to deplete it.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

I could easily assist. I prefer the Porter, myself.
Just let me know what kind you want, Daun. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_I'm gonna steal a picture from the first page. Like...the very first picture.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
And Greg hates that pic too. Sorry babe!










It's not my favorite pic of myself, 'tis true. Sort of the '10 lbs of sausage squezed into a 5lb shirt' look.
But it could be worse, I suppose, than to be fondly mentioned in the cincy thread.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

blah, fingers are tired of sanding. and the I can still see swirl marks from the sanding. Time to step it up to 800 grit


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_blah, fingers are tired of sanding. and the I can still see swirl marks from the sanding. Time to step it up to 800 grit

What are you sanding?


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*

Speaking of brew....
Any requests for specific beers from me?? I've got some places to get some awesome Iowan microbrews. 
I know Lexan would love it if I brought some Leinie's.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_

It's not my favorite pic of myself, 'tis true. Sort of the '10 lbs of sausage squezed into a 5lb shirt' look.
But it could be worse, I suppose, than to be fondly mentioned in the cincy thread.

It's not that bad of a pic, honestly.
Far better than the pic of me standing with Cathy and Daun a few pages pack. I look like a total lardass with a goofy grin.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
What are you sanding?


look up


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
What are you sanding?

I think the wheels in the pics above??


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
look up









Aha! I'm just too slow...


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *dogfish head* »_
An unfiltered, unfettered, unprecedented brown ale aged in handmade wooden brewing vessels. The caramel and vanilla complexity unique to this beer comes from the exotic Paraguayan Palo Santo wood from which these tanks were crafted. Palo Santo means "holy tree" and it's wood has been used in South American wine-making communities.
*This beer is a 12% abv*, highly roasty, and malty brown ale aged on the Palo Santo wood. It was a huge hit at our Rehoboth Beach brewpub when first released in November of 2006, Palo went into full production at the end of 2007.
At 10,000 gallons, our Palo Tank is the largest wooden brewing vessel built in America since before Prohibition (and we have two same-sized Oak tanks right next to it).


Ah, that explains the warm fuzzy feeling...
Keiths, eat your heart out!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

We need at least a beer focusing on pages.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*








I see what you did thar...


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

OOPS I mean a page focusing on beer(s)!!!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*

I need a speedo cable, or at least the upper half of one...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Looks like I'll be getting my exhaust put on tomorrow or Thursday


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_Looks like I'll be getting my exhaust put on tomorrow or Thursday









Coolness!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_

If you fail to plan, you plan to fail.
The quote is, "Do or do not, there is no try."

A quote very near and dear to my heart, that one. But I like his version too. Plans are, after all, for the weak. (Bet you wondered where I was yesterday eh?)

_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Oh, I'm aware of the actual quote - I was paraphrasing. I had originally started to give the standard 'plans are for the weak' reply - I just wanted to change it up a bit.









I think everyone needs there own version; Jim Jarrett started the whole thing with "Plans are bad". "Do or do not, there is no plan" may officially become yours. 
We all have at least one "proposed series of events" in our heads,and it is up to our light, agile cars to see that they are NOT carried out without plenty of weeping, wailing, and gnashing of teeth. Makes us stronger. 
And Daun, what's with the BEER??? Since when do you stoop to such common broth? (I plan to stoop that low tonight, I tell you...I'm exhausted and fed right up. And it's only 7:30 am. Anticipatre interesting posts from this direction














)


_Modified by punchbug at 4:22 AM 5-13-2009_


----------



## sciroccocindy (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Anybody coming from PA that might be able to score me some extra Yuengling? Some local friends of mine ran out this evening and I feel as though I should help to re-stock their airport beer fridge, especially since I've been helping to deplete it.

I think we can do this. I'll check our "space & weight" situation with the cars and let you know for sure. Yuengling has also been refered to by some of my family memebers as "Ding-a-Ling"......


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
And Daun, what's with the BEER??? Since when do you stoop to such common broth?

*I* don't drink beer. However Susan also stocks plenty of Mike's... been particularly fond of the Cranberry Lemonade lately. (Maybe I should just restock that instead? With something from, say, north of the border?)


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccocindy)*

Goodmorning, car's running kinda like snot right now, way down on power and oil pressure keeps dropping below the threshold and I get the flashy light at idle.
Sorry Daun, no Yinglyng over here, we have Leinenkugel's, Honey Weis, Berry Weis, Amber Bock, Red, Wheat Beer, and just plain old Leiney's, there's also New Glarrus Spotted Cow, and Dead Squirrel, or is it Potted Squirrel. 


_Modified by tmechanic at 8:12 AM 5-13-2009_


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_A quote very near and dear to my heart, that one. But I like his version too. Plans are, after all, for the weak. (Bet you wondered where I was yesterday eh?)
As I was replying, that thought did indeed cross what passes for my mind...

_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_I think everyone needs there own version; Jim Jarrett started the whole thing with "Plans are bad". "Do or do not, there is no plan" may officially become yours. 
Hmm, well, I'd probably best actually own a Scirocco again before I have my very own catch phrase here. But sometimes these things have a life of their own.









_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_We all have at least one "proposed series of events" in our heads,and it is up to our light, agile cars to see that they are NOT carried out without plenty of weeping, wailing, and gnashing of teeth. Makes us stronger. 
Well, as von Moltke said, "No plan survives contact with the enemy." Obviously he'd have made a great VW mechanic.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_








That's how I roll.










Are we back to page one?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

WOW, am I bored today.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

*sigh* today feels like a Monday after a rough weekend, or a Friday. Can't decide yet.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

mmkay, appointment is set, tomorrow morning I drop off the cah to get the new exhaust put on.


----------



## CALAWAYMK2 (Apr 10, 2002)

bored


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (CALAWAYMK2)*

I'm trying to be productive despite the fact that I'm still waiting for the parts that I actually need to install before Cincy. So, I swapped out my headlight bulbs (one low beam was burned out). I used Philips MotoVision bulbs, which are supposed to be for motorcycles. Of course, most motorcycles use H4 bulbs. These are supposed to be really bright, and have sort of an orangish glow at the bottom of the beam. Hard to describe, but looked cool on the package. I'm also starting to remove the body kit. I was hoping I wouldn't find any rust under there, and so far I haven't found much, which is good.
Also, since my hatch lock cylinder sort of disintegrated, does anyone have any ideas on what I could use to plug the hole? It would need to be easily removed with a screwdriver so I can open the hatch. I tried the center cap from one of the Passat wheels, but it's too big.


----------



## CALAWAYMK2 (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (CALAWAYMK2)*

You steve.....
I need to look inder uncle rocco's hood....when can I do that?
Thanks,
El T

_Quote, originally posted by *CALAWAYMK2* »_


----------



## CALAWAYMK2 (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Me Steve..
What are you looking for?








surprise ownage










_Modified by CALAWAYMK2 at 1:38 PM 5-13-2009_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (CALAWAYMK2)*

Oh Joy, I get to go to a meet and greet with our divisions Senior VP.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

A can of spray paint just exploded in my car.








Fortunately it was in a plastic bag, and I was able to toss it out onto the lawn before any serious damage occurred.


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

RSs are arriving tomorrow. RMs are arriving Monday. Paint is arriving tuesday. Insanity has started.
24 days to paint my car, get wheels sorted out, do timing belt, change motor mounts, replace head gasket, install stereo, fiddle with AC to get it back to life.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (hexagone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hexagone* »_24 days to paint my car, get wheels sorted out, do timing belt, change motor mounts, replace head gasket, install stereo, fiddle with AC to get it back to life. 

A weeee bit ambitious for things to get done before Cincy, no? Might I suggest paring down the list a bit? The paintjob could easily take 24 days assuming you have other things to do like work / school. Timing belt / motor mounts, good idea, do them. Wheels? Sure, that's quick enough. Head gasket? Why? Is there a problem and the car doesn't run? Stereo, good one to have when road-tripping. A/C could be take it or leave it, and just as easily done after Cincy.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Welp, I wouldn't drive my car to work right now - 1.2 miles away. 
However, I WOULD drive it to CINCY!! Highway driving is easy without a clutch. (yes, I really would do it)

Gotta fix that clutch problem. Replace the windshield wipers (thinkin' about RainX Latitudes this time around)
Other than that, just little annoying thingies to be fixed, trunk seal, loose doorpanel, clean the airfilter, washing the car, new floormats, and other such activities.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Rain-X Latitudes are very good wipers. I have them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

I am done with school, unemployed, burning through cash reserves left and right towards my car. The next 24 days are fully dedicated to scirocco, eating, sleeping, gym, and the occasional outing now that I'm 21







.
The headgasket is fine, but its just sliiiiiiiightly leaky and I figured I'd replace it when doing timing belt.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (hexagone)*

Went to a covered bridge in the area at dusk last week to get some pictures.
It was way too dark, but here are a few that were ok. The road leading to the bridge was basically mud and gravel hence the splatters on the doors.
























I think I like this one best.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

mmkay, gonna go pick up the exhaust from our shop, and then it's back to wheel polishing tonight.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

It looks like your car is falling backwards into the black hole at the haunted house or something









_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Went to a covered bridge in the area at dusk last week to get some pictures.
It was way too dark, but here are a few that were ok. The road leading to the bridge was basically mud and gravel hence the splatters on the doors.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_It looks like your car is falling backwards into the black hole at the haunted house or something


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

I'll settle for swapping out the clutch, changing the oil, getting an inspection sticker, and waxing it. Everything else will have to wait. 
The good news is my compression is fine. Thank you Daun for catching that I did it cold-I haven't had to check compression in 10-15 years, and I only looked in Bentley for the numbers, not the procedure(because I know what I am doing- hah), so I forgot it has to be warmed up. Now my numbers are, 1-4, 220 220 215 220. Higher than new, so I need to run some more cleaners though it, but I'll worry about the clutch first.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

And it's been nice getting online for a change. Our internet has been on and off(mostly off) since Friday and cable has been coming in like crappy tv. Damned Time Warner is trying to fix it they say.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

http://washingtondc.craigslist....html

_Quote »_So the girlfriend is moving in and I need my parking space back. 
She says that hooligan hotrod has to go and I guess she’s right. She says that it’s time to grow up and put away childish things and let our relationship blah blah blah. That’s when I go to the basement with a 6 pack to try to figure out what the hell happened to me and then I remember the one thing in this world that I’m certain of. That vacuum ain’t gonna push itself so I better man up and ditch the yard ornament. 
This old Chevy was once my daily driver, then my weekend car until I only drove it a few times a year and that’s how we arrive here. Despite the fact that she has probably provided more happy memories than my girlfriend has, and has been with me for far longer I can no longer find the time or suitable space to do even basic maintenance and she deserves a roof over her head and somebody willing to take better care of her. 
Some of the particulars include: 
A small block 350 with newer Edelbrock carb and HEI system ensure that she stands eternally ready to do your evil bidding at the bump of a switch and blip of the throttle. 
Mild cam and Sanderson headers with Smithy mufflers 
Saginaw 3spd on floor and 10 bolt rear 
Newer BFG T/As, smooth rims and brakes (Maybe 100 miles ago) 
Aftermarket under dash A/C. Vintage Air universal kit I think 
Lowered… a lot. The cheap, old school method 
Older interior is reupholstered in Red and White, but has some sun fading 
Solid body and frame with some bubbles starting under the paint 
I also have a ton of spare parts like: 
Excellent windshield 
Great set of fenders 
Lots of extra interior trim 
Saginaw 4spd 
If you read my email then you know that I have ZERO interest in trading for another car. 
There may be a little room to maneuver on the price but for God’s sake, if you want to make an offer, do it face to face like a man. 
Additionally I will not respond to Rwandan Generals or random wierdos who want to trade fence painting, magic beans and pedicures for automobiles nor will I reply to knuckleheads who would fire off dollar figures via email on a car they’ve never seen.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_http://washingtondc.craigslist....html










I love craigslist ads with a sense of humour.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (G-rocco)*

Just placed an order with GAP for the 16V-Clutch kit, install kit, Lubro Moly Jectron and Ventil Sauber and lastly a filter for the GTI. I was going to pull the clutch and see if there were any other items I needed, but the install kit seems to have the possibilities covered. This way I can get it apart and back together in the same day. With any luck at all it will arrive on Saturday.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Here's my day: Drove the truck to work early, noted that my work keys (all 14 of them) were in the bug once I got to work, found a colleague to let me in, loaded up for market, dropped off plants and back to work. Half of my "spare" was an assigned duty, the other half was used going back to market to get the plants. More work, left late due to sorting out greenhouse crap, then to the vet's, and the dentist with force feeding of the cat thrown in there in about five or six places. Oh, as a nice relaxing finish to the day, marked a chem test. Which doesn't even put a dent in the pile. The news from the front office gets more and more depressing each day. Too tired to even drink and all day it's felt like Friday. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Hope I win the lottery.
What were we talking about again? Oh yeah, I think I still have fun cars out there somewhere. I cancelled flying because I knew it was a bad idea, I'm toast. Of course it was perfect weather. I'll be punished for that no doubt. Anyway, night night guys. Talk to you tomorrow!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_









I seeeee youuuuu!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

Nice wheels man!!!!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

They're gettin there. Hell of a lot better than the way they started, that's for sure, was just machined aluminum, could still feel the grooves from when the faces were turned


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

They're starting to look mighty fine there! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Are you going to be able to see them in person this weekend?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_Are you going to be able to see them in person this weekend?

I'll be working

























































Long story short, since the economy went sour we're very expendable so we work when corporate tells us to for as long as they tell us to, where we are needed.
If we don't like it, it's an employees' market they say.















I feel nationwide riots are in the making...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Aren't there labor laws concerning hours worked per week and whatnot?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Aren't there labor laws concerning hours worked per week and whatnot?

I don't think there are any limits on how many hours you can work in a week. Just that you need 8 hours between shifts. I work 60 hours and get paid for 40.
The thing that really sucks is I can be working in Shoreline monday, Tacoma tuesday and Bellevue wednesday and there's nothing I can do about it. If you're late for work 3 times, that's the end.
Something needs to be done about this. If all major corporations are doing this, like Wal Mart, Home Depot etc, things will get interesting.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

what a bunch of bull****!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_what a bunch of bull****!

They had 315 people apply for a part time driver's position. They're saying if you don't like anything they do, get out and we'll replace you with someone better. There are LOTS of people willing to do ANYTHING for a job and it's not good.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
They had 315 people apply for a part time driver's position. They're saying if you don't like anything they do, get out and we'll replace you with someone better. There are LOTS of people willing to do ANYTHING for a job and it's not good.
That still doesn't excuse blatantly taking advantage. I thought that any employee who worked on an hourly basis had to be paid for their work. I didn't know retail ever paid on a salary basis.
Now me, I put in some 80 hour weeks for the past few months, but I'm a professional, so there ain't no overtime there.
Anyway, I'd double-check the labor laws there. Really sounds fishy.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

Hopefully they're scare tactics. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
If we don't like it, it's an employe(r)s' market they say.















I feel nationwide riots are in the making...

Damn skippy, and long overdue. Me, I think we should've started putting bullet marks and blood spatters on walls back in the '80's when Temp Agencies became, for a time, the fastest growing segment of the US economy. Let's see... "pimp", "john", "whore" can be seen as roughly analogous to "Temp Agency", "Company", and "worker". Now consider class, to which two parties are the majority of the benefits of this transaction going? And which one party is getting f***ed?

I'm getting rather tired of the rich getting richer by grabbing an ever increasing share of the pie. Although, I will grant this; they are crafty investors. While the rest of us take our chances in the stock market, or our 401k's, or the savings vs. rate of inflation race, maybe a profit or maybe a loss... but hell, if you have money just buy a politician! They're not that expensive and once you own one you can easily recoup the expense by getting your pet congress- critter to pass laws that benefit YOU (and if they cost everyone else, well... f*** 'em).

Our political system is corrupt as hell, and the corruption is self- reinforcing. The only way to cure it IS revolution. The only question is whether that revolution will go 'easy' or 'hard'.

Not telling y'all what to do... but for me, I'm thinking "It's ammo- up time..."


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Eistreiber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eistreiber* »_
Not telling y'all what to do... but for me, I'm thinking "It's ammo- up time..."

Exactly. I think many Americans are sharing that idea...arms manufacturing companies are backlogged and working 24/7 to catch up.
I'm just scared to see this unfold...and I don't want to get caught in the crossfire!
One thing I do know for sure. They're pushing my buttons and one of these days I'm going to tell them how it is. But who knows when that will be.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Good morning. Sounds like there is unease in the workplace everywhere. In my case, we're facing small numbers in many classes, and if those classes don't run we lose students to other schools, which means we have even less to work with. Money's always a challenge in the public sector, and just like in the private sector, the big wigs get a big chunk and not much passes down to the ground level. Worker unrest at my workplace is huge, and many are leaving, though I'm not sure it's better anywhere else. The boss continues to make decisions based on stats rather than common sense, and on it goes. At least we're all uniformly worn down. The floggings continue, but morale is not improving. Enough of that. Let me tell you about my family and pets. Wait, they're wearing on me too.
Okay, here's a gripe you'll like. I send Denny to the Hamilton dealer for some parts, with a list. I can't get there in time; nearest one (Hamilton) is an hour away and the parts department is closed by the time I get there. Anyway, so he gives them a list, which is SO clear:
gear oil for an 020 transmission, code AGB, from a 1987 Scirocco 16V (buy this). Air filter for my 99 NB TDI (buy this), and get a price on a fuel filter and cabin air filter for that one too. So what does he bring home? The cabin air filter, no air filter (but he got a price) and a price on the fuel filter (THAT was the only "win" on the list).
As for the gear oil? They don't stock it, they don't order it, they won't get it, go to Canadian Tire. Nope. I'd like to match what's in there thanks, this is for a top-up. SO I guess I go to Guelph (2 hours away) THEY have it in bulk, and will pump me a litre. Like, bloody hell. So I'll run it in it's "maybe low" state. AFAIK, you need to drain off part of it to check it, and then refill a certain quantity, right? So I can't even really check it without a top-up.







WHy in the fiuck does everything have to be so gol-darned difficult????


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

i hate everybody, especially my prev employers
at southwestern bell, i was often the top performing employee of the crew, but being seniority based union, i lost my job to mother ****ers
time for a new career & wife
my favorite was all the local home theater mother ****ers i worked for
clue: my kid's mom has a mother
boss thinks, "guy's on my job making me $, think i'll call his wife..."
time for a new career
wow there's way more electricians than htheater **** or dieing land line phone techs
as a matter of fact I could pass that test!
self employment, although intimidating at first, has literally made every day like friday. if there's anyway, i highly recommend it
happiness is a decision! although the mood i'm in varies more than i like
hasn't someone come up with an angle of incline to check the trans level by now?
to get the right angle, drive the car on top of a 2x4 board, (both driver's side tires), to get the trans level...


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_i hate everybody, especially my prev employers
at southwestern bell, i was often the top performing employee of the crew, but being seniority based union, i lost my job to mother ****ers
time for a new career & wife
my favorite was all the local home theater mother ****ers i worked for
clue: my kid's mom has a mother
boss thinks, "guy's on my job making me $, think i'll call his wife..."
time for a new career
wow there's way more electricians than htheater **** or dieing land line phone techs
as a matter of fact I could pass that test!
self employment, although intimidating at first, has literally made every day like friday. if there's anyway, i highly recommend it
*happiness is a decision! * although the mood i'm in varies more than i like
hasn't someone come up with an angle of incline to check the trans level by now?
to get the right angle, drive the car on top of a 2x4 board, (both driver's side tires), to get the trans level...

Thanks for quoting my sig line.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Ownage








Last day to order.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_Hopefully they're scare tactics. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Damn Izzay, you need to get out of there. Too bad you don't live here, the NAPA in town has had the same 5 ******** working there for as long as I can remember. It would be nice to have someone smart for a change! I doubt people are beating down the door for employment either. I guess that is the main difference between small towns and big city areas- the labor pool is very different.

Though my wife's brother just got out of the Air Force and moved back here. He's trying to find a job, of course went through the temp agencies and whatnot. He started a job working for a landscaping company, but didn't like it- the temp agency called and said they have a job at the Dana corporation just outside of town, so he quits the landscaping company- the next day, the temp agency calls back and says "sorry, we don't have the job anymore".







He got a job at one of the local window factories, they said it would be 2nd shift. He works two days, and they switch him to 3rd shift and require him to work 12 hours on Saturday.
It's all a big friggin mess if you ask me. While I bitch about my job sometimes and know that I don't make what I should, I don't have any real danger of loosing my job anytime soon so I consider myself lucky.
Brendan


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

Goodmorning,


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

are we allowed to bring adult beverages?







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ??


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Kameirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kameirocco* »_are we allowed to bring adult beverages?







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ??

It's almost mandatory.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Woo! Car is getting a new exhaust system on it now


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Thanks for quoting my sig line.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











Best sig evar. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
I don't think there are any limits on how many hours you can work in a week. Just that you need 8 hours between shifts. I work 60 hours and get paid for 40.
The thing that really sucks is I can be working in Shoreline monday, Tacoma tuesday and Bellevue wednesday and there's nothing I can do about it. If you're late for work 3 times, that's the end.
Something needs to be done about this. If all major corporations are doing this, like Wal Mart, Home Depot etc, things will get interesting.

Damn, I'd seriously quit and hang on with unemployment until you can find something better. It's jobs like this that made me want to stick with my first job so bad. Then I found out that if you wait around enough, the right one will come along. Not all retail places are like this. Well, good luck!
- Nataku


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

buying paint supplies when never having done any serious body work/spraying is damn intimidating.
My shopping cart just keeps jumping up up and up in subtotal ahhhh


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'm gonna be in the same situation, going to take an auto-body class at one of the schools where my wife teachs (woo free class!), it's a bring-your-own-project type deal, so I'll be doing the bodywork on the Scirocco then.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (hexagone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hexagone* »_buying paint supplies when never having done any serious body work/spraying is damn intimidating.
My shopping cart just keeps jumping up up and up in subtotal ahhhh

What are you getting?


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

My cart:
BX/12 PERFECT PREP TACK CLOTHS
PACK OF 12 32OS MIX CUPS
FULL SIZE DURA-BLOCK
LARGE PAINT RESPIRATR
Z-GRIP FILLER GALLON
3 GUN MASTER SPRAY GUN SET
80-GRIT 2-3/4"x16-1/2"PSA LONG
180-GRIT 2-3/4"x40 YD PSA ROLL
CORVETTE MONZA RED
Gray 2K ISO-Free Primr Gal Kit
Grease and Wax Remover
SHARK SKIN 14'x350' SHEET
10" FILE BLADE 1/2 RD
BODY FILLER SPREADERS 3 PK
18" X 60 YD MASK PAP
233+ 1/8"MASKING TAPE
233+ 3/4"MASKING TAPE
White DTM Epoxy Prime/Sealr-Kt
400-GRIT 2-3/4"x40 YD PSA ROLL
METAL BITE FINISHING GLAZE
SPRAY-SOK SINGLE PACK
GEN-NEX COVERALL X-LARGE

Let me add to this some more. As of yesterday added this as well:
Alpine SPR-17S component system
Alpine 9857 Head unit
-AMP and 6x9s coming soon.
Really though. I think over 2 grand has gone towards the car in the last 24 hours. Why must I like cars, ugh.


_Modified by hexagone at 9:53 AM 5-14-2009_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (hexagone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hexagone* »_
Really though. I think over 2 grand has gone towards the car in the last 24 hours. Why must I like cars, ugh.

_Modified by hexagone at 9:53 AM 5-14-2009_

Trust me, that's only the beginning


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

I have spent over $12K over the last 4 years on the car and I dont see and end anytime soon


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

In slightly sad news, I now see how bad the lower-rear quarter panels are on my car. Since it was up on the lift at the muffler shop I started poking at the rusty places with my key, and made a hole


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Any Cincy 2009 shirts being made?


_Modified by BluDemon at 10:11 PM 5-14-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Woo! car is done


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

<3 <3 <3


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

New exhaust sounds sweet







and it's not rattling against the underside of the car anymore. And no cat to impeded the flow of exhaust gasses


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
I don't think there are any limits on how many hours you can work in a week. Just that you need 8 hours between shifts. I work 60 hours and get paid for 40.
The thing that really sucks is I can be working in Shoreline monday, Tacoma tuesday and Bellevue wednesday and there's nothing I can do about it. If you're late for work 3 times, that's the end.
Something needs to be done about this. If all major corporations are doing this, like Wal Mart, Home Depot etc, things will get interesting.

I can tell you Home Depot doesn't do that. Anything over 40 is time and a half and you can refuse. And with retail sales being down, they really only want us putting in 40 and no more. If they were pulling this crap in Maine, I would call the anonymous company line we have for reporting this kind of crap, followed by the state who does follow up on this stuff-about the only thing they do. If I was told to report to other locations, further away, I would get mileage and travel time beyond the length of my normal store commute. 
So that really sucks that NAPA does this, that is who you work for right?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
I can tell you Home Depot doesn't do that. Anything over 40 is time and a half and you can refuse. And with retail sales being down, they really only want us putting in 40 and no more. If they were pulling this crap in Maine, I would call the anonymous company line we have for reporting this kind of crap, followed by the state who does follow up on this stuff-about the only thing they do. If I was told to report to other locations, further away, I would get mileage and travel time beyond the length of my normal store commute. 
So that really sucks that NAPA does this, that is who you work for right?

My thoughts exactly. Is NAPA company owned or franchised?
A happy employee is a productive employee. If only your employer (and mine to a slightly lesser extent) would figure that out.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

As far as working at different stores is concerned, my Dad has had issues with that as well. He drives a truck delivering plumbing supplies. He lives here in North East, which is 50 miles from Baltimore. For his first 9 years or so working there he worked in Aberdeen, which is about 12 miles away, 20 minute drive or so. Then, they tell him that he and the other driver at Aberdeen will alternate months between Aberdeen and their store in east Baltimore. The other driver says he'll quit if they make him work in the city, so my Dad gets to go down there permanently. Now, they've moved him to their store south of Baltimore. So now, in addition to a 50+ mile drive to work every day (on top of the driving he does *at* work), he has to go through one of the tunnels in Baltimore, which has a toll in each direction. So he gets to pay the toll twice a day, and spend more on fuel and maintenance on his car to go to work for the same pay.
Complete and utter bull****.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Anyway, on a happier note, I saw another Scirocco driving around today! I've seen it once before. It has color-changing paint, which looks better than I'd expect it to. I was sitting at a red light when it drove past. He honked at me. I think it had a for sale sign in the window, but the windows were tinted too dark to see the sign.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (CALAWAYMK2)*

This is close to what I am looking for. I need to see the routing of the pipes at the battery end, from under the car to the IC, to the inlet of the turbo so forth and so on...

_Quote, originally posted by *CALAWAYMK2* »_Me Steve..
What are you looking for?








surprise ownage









_Modified by CALAWAYMK2 at 1:38 PM 5-13-2009_
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_I could easily assist. I prefer the Porter, myself.
Just let me know what kind you want, Daun. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I asked what they wanted this evening - just the regular Yuengling lager. (It comes in different types???) Two cases if ya'll can find room, and we'll reimburse you when you arrive. Much appreciated!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I asked what they wanted this evening - just the regular Yuengling lager. (It comes in different types???) Two cases if ya'll can find room, and we'll reimburse you when you arrive. Much appreciated!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

No problem! If you think of it, please remind me beforehand. I'm usually good with it, but I tend to get scatterbrained right before Cincy.
Yuengling does come in many varieties:
Lager - the one everyone already knows.








Premium - classic pilsner.








Porter - my fave. One of the easiest drinking porters out there. I call this my summer porter.








Black & Tan - a mix of Porter and Premium.








Lord Chesterfield Ale - a zesty and crisp light ale.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*

All this beer is making me want to make a cosmo...hmm....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
No problem! If you think of it, please remind me beforehand. I'm usually good with it, but I tend to get scatterbrained right before Cincy.


I will do my best to remind you! Thanks again Joe! I forwarded on the various choices, just in case they'd like to try something else. Will let ya know.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_It's almost mandatory.

whaddya mean _almost_?








i keed, i keed.
i will be bringing some local brew pub stuffs. that's all i'm sayin'.
hi brian! *waves*


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
My thoughts exactly. Is NAPA company owned or franchised?
A happy employee is a productive employee. If only your employer (and mine to a slightly lesser extent) would figure that out.

Company owned stores is where I work at. That's all they have in the Seattle area and there are only 2 left. I worked at 2 other stores they closed already.
I'm planning on calling the state labor board in the morning see what they have to say. This is after I go see my doctor to get sleeping pills, stress medication and something for the constant heartburn. I'm a mess, some of it work related but to make matters worse the sinus surgery was unsuccessful. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I've seen better days...wish they would lay me off already so I can get to Cincy


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Izzy, sorry to har that your surgery wasn't succssful







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif If you guys can believe it, I'm still marking. It really never does end. But I'm getting there...somehow I doubt there will be much more dded today because the long weekend is this weekend/ attendance will be sparse! 
I hope to play with cars non-stop this weekend, but we know how plans go....gotta drag the cat back to the vet for more tests tonight, not optimistic at this point, but he's well enough to scratch and bite now. I guess that's progress????


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

So no sign up this year?







It has always been fun to see who's coming.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_So no sign up this year?







It has always been fun to see who's coming.

If anyone has skillz to make a template, I can host it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

Last year's sign up .


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

You guys, we're slacking. The Cincy 2008 thread was 501 pages!! What kind of forum have we become, actually talking about the cars in the most off-topic thread in history!? SHAME ON US!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

OWN!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

crappy cell phone pic of finished wheels:


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

tore into the scirocco today, drivers side ball joint was toast, hopefully that will fix my steering vagueness issue. ball joints seemed fine, but not matter, because i have free alignments for 3 years if they need to be done


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_tore into the scirocco today, drivers side ball joint was toast, hopefully that will fix my steering vagueness issue. ball joints seemed fine, but not matter, because i have free alignments for 3 years if they need to be done










Muahahahahah! MUAHAHAHAHHHAHAAHHAHAHAHAAA!!


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

I swear Im gonna make it to Cincy one of these years...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

Well it looks like I scored a set of 550cc injectors for $70, they're low Z units from a Mazda RX7, woot. What injector cups am I going to need to mount these?


----------



## charlie_murphy! (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Just a reminder guys, I can bring any parts that are needed to Cincy and save you on shipping.

Here's my P-bkt link....there's several sub-folders off the main.
Scirocco specific stuff can be found mainly in the Scirocco folder, but there may be some things in JD_NOS
http://s194.photobucket.com/al...parts/

See you guys there....
And in true tradtion I won't be in a Rocco this year....
Let's see....
I was there in Project X in 04 or so
The 412 wagon two years ago
The 64' Bus last year
And this year will either be the 53' Chevy pick-up or 71 Ghia.....but prob the pick-up because I have to bring Peter's qtr. panel section with me.












_Modified by charlie_murphy! at 10:47 AM 5-15-2009_


----------



## ROBZUK (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_ I'm a mess, some of it work related but to make matters worse the sinus surgery was unsuccessful. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


I can sympathize, mine was good for the OSA, but the constant pain is going to have to be dealt with this fall. I'm not going through another year where I can't be outside in the cold for very long. IT SUCKS!!


----------



## CALAWAYMK2 (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_This is close to what I am looking for. I need to see the routing of the pipes at the battery end, from under the car to the IC, to the inlet of the turbo so forth and so on...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

A camera doesn't fit in those areas. You can't even get a hand in there.
































_Modified by CALAWAYMK2 at 1:58 PM 5-15-2009_


_Modified by CALAWAYMK2 at 2:12 PM 5-15-2009_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Last year's sign up .

Anyone with some skillz want to update the page with current dates etc? I can probably host it on Brad's server here at the house, and he may even be able to mod the page up himself (I certainly don't have the know-how). However, it will be Monday before we could get anything up and posted.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Anyone with some skillz want to update the page with current dates etc? I can probably host it on Brad's server here at the house, and he may even be able to mod the page up himself (I certainly don't have the know-how). However, it will be Monday before we could get anything up and posted.

I have server space and some skillz... need to get the source and we can edit it.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_... need to get the source and we can edit it.

That is what no one but Brett has...








Unless someone wants to start from scratch.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

there is one piece of jave code that is missing for the submission part


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (tcfootball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcfootball* »_I swear Im gonna make it to Cincy one of these years...


wha-?!
not this year michael?









_one day i shall get to meet you then._


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

I can't believe I finally get to meet the Ginster IN PERSON!!!!!
I can't wait to see your beeyooootiful car in person!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_You guys, we're slacking. The Cincy 2008 thread was 501 pages!! What kind of forum have we become, actually talking about the cars in the most off-topic thread in history!? SHAME ON US!

I was trying, but Daun yelled at me.







<---like this.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Yeah, I got yelled at too


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

So I was on my lunch break today. I went to the bank. As I was driving up Main St. in Bel Air, I noticed a car (a Chevy Impala) in the next lane with Ohio license plates. I then noticed the car dealer license plate frame. It was from a dealer in Wilmington.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Booha1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Booha1* »_I can't believe I finally get to meet the Ginster IN PERSON!!!!!
I can't wait to see your beeyooootiful car in person!


*blush*
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_So I was on my lunch break today. I went to the bank. As I was driving up Main St. in Bel Air, I noticed a car (a Chevy Impala) in the next lane with Ohio license plates. I then noticed the car dealer license plate frame. It was from a dealer in Wilmington.

It's a sign of the four-wheeled type that Cincy is nearing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
It's a sign of the four-wheeled type that Cincy is nearing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I concur.
It's that time of year that I look forward to so much.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Hey guys. How are y'all? It's the long weekend, and what am I doing? Marking...and shoving food down my cat's throat. He's still real sick. But strong enough to growl and scratch http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif .


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Hey guys. How are y'all? It's the long weekend, and what am I doing? Marking...and shoving food down my cat's throat. He's still real sick. But strong enough to growl and scratch http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif .

Don't give out so many assignments and you won't have to do as much marking.








And sorry to hear about the kitty, eh? Hope he starts feeling better. Sounds like you both could use a







or


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Don't give out so many assignments and you won't have to do as much marking.








And sorry to hear about the kitty, eh? Hope he starts feeling better. Sounds like you both could use a







or























I don't give that many, but they're so bloody slow getting them handed in and we are discouraged from hard deadlines, if you can believe it. So I gave them one anyway and it's end of next week for all the antique stuff. Likely why I'm swamped with a whole semester's worth of late crap. And the cat? He gets no beer. *I* get the beer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_ *I* get the beer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









as it _should_ be.








drunk kittAhs....


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ginster86roc)*

Well, I'm sitting here watching old movies and anime. Tenchi Muyo is a stitch.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ginster86roc)*

i painted wheels today


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_i painted wheels today









PINK???


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

one would have possibly come to expect just that... and I'll say it...
PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!!!


----------



## Studubbin (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (charlie_murphy!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *charlie_murphy!* »_Just a reminder guys, I can bring any parts that are needed to Cincy and save you on shipping.

Here's my P-bkt link....there's several sub-folders off the main.
Scirocco specific stuff can be found mainly in the Scirocco folder, but there may be some things in JD_NOS
http://s194.photobucket.com/al...parts/
See you guys there....
And in true tradtion I won't be in a Rocco this year....
Let's see....
I was there in Project X in 04 or so
The 412 wagon two years ago
The 64' Bus last year
And this year will either be the 53' Chevy pick-up or 71 Ghia.....but prob the pick-up because I have to bring Peter's qtr. panel section with me.









_Modified by charlie_murphy! at 10:47 AM 5-15-2009_
 
I love that bus dude! Oh, going to my school's senior prom lol, white tux woohoo!










_Modified by Studubbin at 10:38 PM 5-15-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Studubbin)*

Pics or it didn't happen eh studubbin? Short weather comment for Ontario from 'The Weather Channel' --> "This is snow, this is all thunder"......perfect start for the long weekend. Good day to force feed a cat. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Hey Jim, are we doing lanyards this time around? 


_Modified by punchbug at 4:09 AM 5-16-2009_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Last night we went to the opening of The Star Trek Exhibition at the Franklin Institute - a traveling museum exhibit of Star Trek props and costumes and such. Muahahahaa cool.
The person who works for CBS in charge of the branding and marketing of the Star Trek brand, basically whatever happens with ANYTHING Star Trek, gave a presentation on the history of the brand, and what's gonna happen.
Oh, and we're Trekers, not Trekies!
SO!! Who saw Star Trek? We saw it on last Friday!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Did ya get us all Vulcan ears for Cincy? I think I'd look smashing in Vulcan ears.







Of course, such a vain thought is pretty non- Vulcan.







But the ears would still be fun. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And where IS everybody??? I'm just hanging out marking...cat's been fed once, not me yet....


_Modified by punchbug at 5:58 AM 5-16-2009_


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

I'm here!! Well for another 15 minutes. I'm attending "Sealant Saturday" down in south Minneapolis. Us dental hygiene students give underprivileged kids sealants for free (or for really cheap? I can't remember). I'm slightly nervous because we get graded, but I'm super excited to be part of a community effort and helping kids out








Cathy, here's what you need to do. Tell the kids (I'm assuming you teach jr high or high school? I can't remember) that they have until ___ to turn in the assignment. If they don't turn it in by then, they receive *NO* credit on the assignment whatsoever. I had a couple teachers in high school did that and BAM! Slackers actually got somewhat decent grades at the end of the semester.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_I'm here!! Well for another 15 minutes. I'm attending "Sealant Saturday" down in south Minneapolis. Us dental hygiene students give underprivileged kids sealants for free (or for really cheap? I can't remember). I'm slightly nervous because we get graded, but I'm super excited to be part of a community effort and helping kids out








Cathy, here's what you need to do. Tell the kids (I'm assuming you teach jr high or high school? I can't remember) that they have until ___ to turn in the assignment. If they don't turn it in by then, they receive *NO* credit on the assignment whatsoever. I had a couple teachers in high school did that and BAM! Slackers actually got somewhat decent grades at the end of the semester.









Oh, there are deadlines, and I have a big red line on their "progress chart" on the door, with a very clear date (May 22) in big red block letters. No matter, I had one princess come to me in tears because she was getting pulled from my class. She has, to date, handed in zero assignments. Since February. And I'm supposed to take pity? Oh, "She has them all at home and was "going to" hand them in". But her tan looks GREAT! Don't even get me started.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_... I had one princess come to me in tears because she was getting pulled from my class. She has, to date, handed in zero assignments. Since February. And I'm supposed to take pity? Oh, "She has them all at home and was "going to" hand them in". But her tan looks GREAT! Don't even get me started.
Gee, sounds like today's college students. And when you flunk them, they go crying to the Dean and get you overruled.








When I pulled that ish in college, I got my keister booted for a semester. You can bet your sweet patootie I didn't let it happen again.
Awww, sonnuva. Ownage. Now I gotta find a pic...
Hmmm, I still need a camera. OK, here's a fun game. Any guesses as to what this is?










_Modified by kerensky at 7:47 AM 5-16-2009_


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

A MK1, MK2 and an big bumper A2 had babies and the MK1 had the dominant features??








I bought 2 Chevy Astro vans last night with the roomate for uber cheap. Anyone need a parts hauler??? Gotta get outside and finish cleaning the one before I go to the season opening race and the IOWA speedway.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Oh, there are deadlines, and I have a big red line on their "progress chart" on the door, with a very clear date (May 22) in big red block letters. No matter, I had one princess come to me in tears because she was getting pulled from my class. She has, to date, handed in zero assignments. Since February. And I'm supposed to take pity? Oh, "She has them all at home and was "going to" hand them in". But her tan looks GREAT! Don't even get me started.

They solved the problem around here, they made it illegal for kids to flunk. Automatic graduation. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








Enjoy your long week-end Cathy, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I know I will enjoy my long week-end, and it is going to be very long, as I start my vacation. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Starts now, untill two day _after_ the Jitterbug, which I might make it this year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Tomorrow I am having a local Scirocco GTG at my shop. Should be interesting. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_... OK, here's a fun game. Any guesses as to what this is?


A black GTS 1.8 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









What do I win?











_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 11:59 AM 5-16-2009_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

Goodmorning, well today I meet up with the guy with the megasquirt, then I help my friend change the brakes on her cabby, then I fix the brakes on my truck, and if I still have time I have to fix the flat tires on my mower.
A full day.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Hmmm, I still need a camera. OK, here's a fun game. Any guesses as to what this is?










A VW Gol?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Good afternoon.
My Dad's Passat blew a brake line the other day, so we get to work on that today. It's right over the suitcase muffler and corresponding heat shield.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Well, wind's kept the boy and I in limbo till mid day (both of us are staying down today from the looks of it; my house just made one of those wierd death wails like the ill-fated shipwreck victims in the movies due to these silly winds) Anyway, after some marking, we ended up going into town for a lumber run, so that's unloaded; the cat's fed and he actually managed to eat about a half gram of canned tuna unassisted. Big deal, even if he ate a lot of it, it's like the worst thing for him. He's yellow as can be; not good. Thinking about where to plant him at this point...unless his liver does something spectacular pretty darn soon.
Anyway, I'll be good for one more coffee then it'll be on to beer. So FINALLY I'll be headed out to get some 'roccin' wrenching in....wish me luck. Tomorrow looks promising for driving for a change.











_Modified by punchbug at 11:26 AM 5-16-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

I'll copy tis in from the .org, about awards. Read it if you care to, and Mrs Lee, IM me at some point!

_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Okay, as you know, I'm the awards chick. And this year I have MrsLee
working with me (and Jill, I'm assuming you will still help out as
always).
Anyway, if any of you have regional awards or anything that deserves
nomination that you are aware of, please fire me off an email. Also,
if you'd like to make a donation to the awards, I can always give out
more stuff. Everyone likes to get stuff.....
New this year will be the carnage award. I'm limiting the size of the
"displayed item" to a beer case, so if it's bigger than that, get a
picture printed up. For example, Cholland's sheared in half rear axle
beam will NOT fit in a beer case, but a photo essay of the incident
certainly will. And if you could write up a narrative to go with it,
maybe a recipe card's worth, it would only improve your chances of
winning. I'll number the entries and provide ballots so all attendees
can vote. I'm guessing these will need to go in the garage, but that
will be up to Daun. I'll try to put up a sign of some type.
As usual, please be sure to visit my "website" on the front porch. I
always have a bunch of pictures for people to look at from past
events. And I'll have whatever .org stickers I have on hand along
with me. I won't be so easy to find this year because we have so many
gals in the group now, but if you don't know me yet, someone can point
me out for ya, I'm pretty sure. I have a maple leaf on my foot.....;p
(no, really...)
Cathy


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_*Pics or it didn't happen eh studubbin*? Short weather comment for Ontario from 'The Weather Channel' --> "This is snow, this is all thunder"......perfect start for the long weekend. Good day to force feed a cat. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Hey Jim, are we doing lanyards this time around? 

_Modified by punchbug at 4:09 AM 5-16-2009_









We are soo proud.


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

wha-?!
not this year michael?









_one day i shall get to meet you then._


Carl, No not yet. My grams on my ma's side passed last month and there goes my vacation days. No condolences needed, she suffered a long time (Alzheimer s) and it was a blessing in many ways. The time will come to meet everyone, hopefully next year. Shooting for 2010.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_one would have possibly come to expect just that... and I'll say it...
PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!!!


----------



## ROBZUK (Sep 4, 2005)

I have parts too that can be delivered. 16v from an 87GTI $200, 87 8V from the bunneh $100 both ran when pulled. I have parts from a Mk2 Eco diesel as ell, IM me if you need something I have.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*










^awww, *shiss*!^
the hotness!
ginster approves. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_We are soo proud.


and well we should be.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (ginster86roc)*

Well, as anticipated, I had a FAIL at getting my netbook and Klaus to talk reliably. I can pick up rpm and such, but it's very erratic and I suspect it's the USB-serial connector since I never had any issue with the old Dell (which has a proper serial port but is otherwise a total piece of shaky crap). Cat's syringe tip (for feeding him) split open and of course it's a long weekend so I had to improvise there to attempt to keep him in the land of the living, he sure won't eat on his own. Regardless of cats and netbooks, I'll be out driving the MkI tomorrow to see if the wheel straightening was a success. They look good, but it doesn't take much to cause a highway speed vibration. Wish I could actually tune though. I'll have to post up a picture of the new garage furniture I scored, and it's even period correct- a 10 drawer microfiche cabinet! It'll hold lots of VW goodness!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Cathy, get the USB-Serial adapter from DIY Tuning, it works great. I had one that worked ok with my last laptop, but since switching to the Mac I couldn't get it to function, picked up theirs, and it works great no matter what computer I have it on.
In other news, I discovered a leaking drivers-rear wheel cylinder today


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_Cathy, get the USB-Serial adapter from DIY Tuning, it works great. I had one that worked ok with my last laptop, but since switching to the Mac I couldn't get it to function, picked up theirs, and it works great no matter what computer I have it on.
In other news, I discovered a leaking drivers-rear wheel cylinder today









Thats the same one I had trouble with. I got 2 one for the MS and one for the O2 sensor.
More resets than operation. I bought one from Radio Shack out of frustration and it works flawlessly.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I am sure you all have been wondering where your princess has been the past week or so... not to fear, i am here, I went to florence and pisa this past week and will be in the united states in less than 24 hours right now. Unfortunatly. I dont want to leave Ireland...but am excited to come home. See you all soon!


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_A black GTS 1.8 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







What do I win?








You win the knowledge that people now know you can read.









_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_A VW Gol?
ding! We have a winner!







We never got this beauty here in the States, but I'd love to go to Sao Paolo and bring this one home. Of course, we got the sedan, coupe, and wagon versions of this car...

_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_... I discovered a leaking drivers-rear wheel cylinder today...

_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_Thats the same one I had trouble with....
Wow, what are the odds. One of the only big problems I had with my old MkI was a complete fail from the drivers-rear cylinder.
Yay, I can actually tell a 'rocco story!








I was in the habit of rolling back from the parking space at my apartment, shifting to first and pulling away without braking. So one morning I do this, and roll the stop leaving my complex too, because oddly enough, I was late for class.







So I'm flying down the side road and come to the stop at the main road, hit the brakes ... and the pedal dang near goes thru the floorboard.








Even with a mighty haul on the emergency brake, it took some fancy driving skillz to miss the traffic and get across the road into another apartment complex without becoming a hood ornament. 
Why yes, my 'rocco *was* Mars Red. Why do you ask?










_Modified by kerensky at 9:03 PM 5-16-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

Hey there, anybody awake? Do we have an up to date count of days left? Getting to be a small number isn't it? I think I'll roll the green guy out for a bath right away. May as well eh? Either that or I'll take the cutoff saw to him, I have a bit more amputation yet to do on his battery tray.....maybe I'll start the wash-a-thon on the Daily, and Lord knows the truck could stand it too. Wonder how much water's in the cistern?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

19 days and counting DOWN! Take a look at that to-do list and get crackin!
BTW - Morning Cathy.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weather.com Averages Wilmington, OH* »_
June
Fri 5
AVERAGES
Hi 78°F
Lo 57°F
RECORDS
Hi 91°F
Lo 38°F

Sat 6
AVERAGES
Hi 78°F
Lo 57°F
RECORDS
Hi 94°F
Lo 38°F
Sun 7 
AVERAGES
Hi 78°F
Lo 57°F
RECORDS
Hi 94°F
Lo 43°F

Mon 8
AVERAGES
Hi 79°F
Lo 57°F
RECORDS
Hi 93°F
Lo 44°F


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*

Eatin' breakfast now, then off to work on cars today myself. Today is more about front suspensions - finishing Margaret's and new strut bearings for JediLynne. *Then* maybe I can get to a couple things on the 16v. Oh and Dieter needs attention too.
Port-o-johns are reserved. No word from Brett on sign-up or t-shirts, formulating alternative ideas here, stay tuned.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_ding! We have a winner!







We never got this beauty here in the States, but I'd love to go to Sao Paolo and bring this one home. Of course, we got the sedan, coupe, and wagon versions of this car...


I always thought they looked kinda cool from many angles. So what'd I win??


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
the hotness!
ginster approves. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



word. I cant wait to meet you and see your tasty car


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_19 days and counting DOWN! Take a look at that to-do list and get crackin!
BTW - Morning Cathy.

That reminds me. I need to check on my parts.


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
That reminds me. I need to check on my parts.

sounds like a personal problem....


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
*Edit: Dates confirmed - June 5-7, 2009. Be there!*
_Modified by vwdaun at 1:21 PM 2-4-2009_























So why is it I have the weekend BEFORE this marked in my calendar as Cincy?????!!!!






















Looks like Carrots and I will be missing our first Cincy since 2001 - I'm booked into a conference in Montreal the 7th - 9th.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (type53b_gtd)*

Well I'm up and I need to get outside and work on the mower.
It's the middle of May and we have frost warnings, why is it so cold?
Where's my global warming, while we're at it where's my flying car.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

House is somewhat cleaned for the BBQ, grill is ready, garage is a bit cleaner than it used to be, ready for people to show up.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_






















So why is it I have the weekend BEFORE this marked in my calendar as Cincy?????!!!!






















Looks like Carrots and I will be missing our first Cincy since 2001 - I'm booked into a conference in Montreal the 7th - 9th.























That sucks! I wonder if any of the other old regulars(that didn't show last year) will come this year?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_19 days and counting DOWN! Take a look at that to-do list and get crackin!
BTW - Morning Cathy.

Well good afternoon Jeff!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

There an award for longest distance driven, Cathy?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_






















So why is it I have the weekend BEFORE this marked in my calendar as Cincy?????!!!!






















Looks like Carrots and I will be missing our first Cincy since 2001 - I'm booked into a conference in Montreal the 7th - 9th.























That just plain bites.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
That just plain bites.









quoted for truth.
put the pink steelies on the car, pretty happy with em. not sure if I want to leave them flat pink or take em back off and put clear over them


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

get some clear on there that will protect from UV. my old roomies lady did hers in pink, they faded to a nasty pale color in about 3 months.










_Modified by twardnw at 1:02 PM 5-17-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_There an award for longest distance driven, Cathy?









Dunno yet. The awards are cloaked in secrecy until they are awarded.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_get some clear on there that will protect from UV. my old roomies lady did hers in pink, they faded to a nasty pale color in about 3 months.

that was my thought, but then again, they will probably get soo nicked up from the trip to cincy it wont really matter they will need a respray within 4 weeks anyway


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (DrFraserCrane)*

Sorry to hear it Drew. Could it be that you come down with Swine flu thursday before Cincy?
Victor is ready. The shudder I felt turning right was the rim. Swapped it out and its golden.
Man I cant wait!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

Moved the Scirocco from the storage side of the garage(wanted more room to work) to the spacious side to change the clutch. 
A little mishap with the garage door track:








Waiting to come in:








Part way into it:








At the end I will have one of these:








Damn, last pic looks like I already had a few...


_Modified by crazyaboutrocs at 2:07 PM 5-17-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

This thread needs moar cats. Here's Old Yellow ears this morning. He's not improving, but I'll keep feeding him to see if these new meds do anything. Not looking promising... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif but...then there's KLAUS!!!! THAT is an entirely different story


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Just did a 1/2 brake job on the rear drums. I also fine tuned the parking brake. No more squeaking!
Anyone have experience upgrading front discs to 16v brakes?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
Anyone have experience upgrading front discs to 16v brakes?

I will have after Cincy! I owe some peeps some moneys too, now that I think of it....


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

If you are still running 13" wheels you will need to upgrade to 14".
Just finished pulling the transmission and clutch. Clutch disc is fine, but there is leakage from the trans. mainshaft seal. Instead of the regular dust inside the flywheel, it was a thick "gunk" most likely clutch material mixed with great oil. Sooo, does the main shaft seal just pry out and the new one pop in? How about the pushrod bushing and seal?


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_










Hey that looks like my old cat Motormouth!












_Modified by Konomi at 5:35 PM 5-17-2009_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_






















So why is it I have the weekend BEFORE this marked in my calendar as Cincy?????!!!!






















Looks like Carrots and I will be missing our first Cincy since 2001 - I'm booked into a conference in Montreal the 7th - 9th.























That sucks.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_If you are still running 13" wheels you will need to upgrade to 14".


I'm pretty well committed to my 14's for Klausie, and I'll test fit them on one of the 16Vs before I take anything apart on him brakewise. My silver car's on 14s too, but I did have one set of 14" aftermarket rims that would not clear the 16V front brake assembly. Hopefully the Borbets will co-operate.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_This thread needs moar cats. [/img]


Ok, here are some, first two are ours, the rest are German:


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

215 Pages?, more like it.

berk


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TBerk)*

Ok, I figured it out and got both seals and the bushing out. The bushing was easy, as it pretty much crumbled. Tapped in the new main shaft seal and part of it got caught and it tore. Damn. Luckily I remembered I had one in a box of parts, in a tote, in the storage room-which is packed with Scirocco parts, tools and a dozen+totes. Took about five minutes, but I found it. Not bad for something the size of a quarter in a 9'x 20 room packed full of crap. So tomorrow I will try again, very slowly and carefully to tap this one in.


----------



## 1nsanevwfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TBerk)*

Eistreiber, and 1nsanevwfreak Cincy prep.
























Now what beer to bring from CO?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_There an award for longest distance driven, Cathy?









Bah! Your trip to Cincy and back is NOTHIN!







At least you get to drive in a straight line!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_









^^ Anyone else see the Mk2 Scirocco mirrors on this??


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
^^ Anyone else see the Mk2 Scirocco mirrors on this??

Could be...


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_That sucks!

No kidding! Even had a couple projects for ya Drew.









_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_I wonder if any of the other old regulars(that didn't show last year) will come this year?

I know Folkson is in, but I don't know who else because *there's no friggin' sign up page up yet!*


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Bah! Your trip to Cincy and back is NOTHIN!







At least you get to drive in a straight line!


correction, I *could* drive there and back with fairly straight lines, but that would be boring. On the way back, Jen and I are going to be in full sight-seeing mode.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
correction, I *could* drive there and back with fairly straight lines, but that would be boring. On the way back, Jen and I are going to be in full sight-seeing mode.









Awesome! Because it *is* a boring drive, glad you'll have company.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Yup, I've done a dead-head from Portland to central IL, and back, before, extremely boring drive by yourself. I also found that when by myself, because there is nothing else to do, I end up driving far longer in each leg than I should.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_^^ Anyone else see the Mk2 Scirocco mirrors on this??
Nah, those mirrors are stock on all GenI Gols, Paratis, Voyages, etc. They look a lot like the MkII mirrors but don't have the remote adjuster - the adjusting knob pokes right out into the cabin thru the A-pillar. I just threw away a broken one today, or I'd take a picture tomorrow. 
I bet you could swap them out with minor modifications, though, they can't be very different.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I pretty much drove straight through and took naps in the car. Something I shouldn't have done. There are many places I wish I visited.








But you're right, nobody to talk to and no music (got tired of it) just kept me going.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_I always thought they looked kinda cool from many angles. So what'd I win??
Hmm, I drank the last of the homebrewed mead a friend gave me, so that's out. Some kind of beer seems appropriate, though.


----------



## digga_b (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_This thread needs moar cats. 


This one has been hang out on our front porch lately. Haven't decided if we are going to take her in yet. She is very loving and likes to drool all you over if you give her some attention.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_This thread needs moar cats. 


Blahh








Roxy thinks not


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
No kidding! Even had a couple projects for ya Drew.










Me too, like sitting around catching up with a few beers! And tearing up the local asphalt in the green guy. Guess we could set up a time to do that here though. Just won't be the same.


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I know Folkson is in, but I don't know who else because *there's no friggin' sign up page up yet!*























Keep us posted on that eh? Hopefully you'll get something going.


----------



## rocconut (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (punchbug)*

Just got back from Southern Worthesee in Helen,GA last night. What a trip and lots of nice cars. The mountain cruise is awesome. There were five Sciroccos there as well hidden amongst the MKIV and MKV Jetta and GTI's. 
Now it's time to get to the dealership and pick up my parts so I can put the Roccos back together for the big trip.
Hope to get two of then to Cincy but don't want to make the kids have to push then when they break down. If we can't get both ready we will definitely get one of then along with a KIA to Cincy this year.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Me too, like sitting around catching up with a few beers! And tearing up the local asphalt in the green guy. Guess we could set up a time to do that here though. Just won't be the same.


No kidding. What's June without Cincy gonna be like???? Is that even legal???


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
No kidding. What's June without Cincy gonna be like???? Is that even legal???
















It shouldn't be!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
No kidding. What's June without Cincy gonna be like???? Is that even legal???
















Chris, you must be unfamiliar with Canadian law. It ISN'T legal. Pretty sure the Mounties will be visiting your place around June 5, so you'd better get in a red sports car and head south. (I know, you can't, it sucks, WTF were you thinking?????







)


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Chris, you must be unfamiliar with Canadian law. It ISN'T legal. Pretty sure the Mounties will be visiting your place around June 5, so you'd better get in a red sports car and head south. (I know, you can't, it sucks, *WTF were you thinking????? :screwy*: )

Not - is the correct answer.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (bigtavo)*

Morning all, busy weekend. Went back to my heritage- the Irish potato farmer in me came out a bit on saturday and I got the rows in the garden hoed. I also finished some bodywork on Laura's Golf and painted the front valience and core support. Got the rust bullet in the engine bay, now I need more white paint for the bay and for the trim strip under the grille. I ordered a whole mess of parts last week but none of them came before the weekend- so the engine is still not together. Next weekend is booked, gotta help my brother-in-law fix his girlfriend's car, so that means Laura's Golf probably won't be done before Cincy, which means the Corrado will have to be there in all of it's not-fixed-up glory.







At this point it will be a stretch to even detail the interior.
Drew: Man that SUCKS! You will be missed!
Cathy: Sorry about your kitty. It's always hard for me to deal with a pet going through an illness. I hope he gets better!
Brendan


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (Lord_Verminaard)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_






















So why is it I have the weekend BEFORE this marked in my calendar as Cincy?????!!!!






















Looks like Carrots and I will be missing our first Cincy since 2001 - I'm booked into a conference in Montreal the 7th - 9th.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (Mtl-Marc)*

Goodmorning, hunting for smaller injectors now.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

'sup y'all.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

shiney wheels are on the car now :


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

^^ http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
Now where are your centercaps?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

gonna have to get some made for it. hmm, wonder if I could get my father-in-law to hook up the lathe sitting in his garage...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Someone else with a lathe they haven't hooked up? I thought I was the only one, [email protected] you 3 phase power.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

he's got the right power to his shop, just hasn't moved the lathe from the garage to the shop yet


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I either need to get a single phase motor or get a VFD to make up the 3rd leg.


----------



## davidpg (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (Mtl-Marc)*

_Quote, originally posted by type53b_gtd »

So why is it I have the weekend BEFORE this marked in my calendar as Cincy?????!!!! 
Looks like Carrots and I will be missing our first Cincy since 2001 - I'm booked into a conference in Montreal the 7th - 9th. _ 
Well, there'll still be a few Sciroccos here in Montreal that aren't making the trip. Maybe we can start an annual Montie?



_Modified by davidpg at 7:52 PM 5-18-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Goodmorning, hunting for smaller injectors now.

It takes a big man to admit to a problem like this! 
Did ya check out Digi injectors? That's what I used to have in Klaus (208s I think?); he's got the "bricktops" now. It's all about the copper, chocolate and caramel tones for my guy; those blue Digi injectors just didn't match the colour scheme. (plus the bricktops are bigger...) 
He's sure been fun to drive this weekend; I was waxing the daily so I was forced to drive the MkI. It was tough to deal with....










_Modified by punchbug at 3:53 AM 5-19-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

^I'm running digi injectors on my MS.
And now I'm at the shop. Rear brakes all tore apart. Jen went by the parts store and picked up the new bits to install this evening, and is going to drop them off here after she is done with work. Only problem, I forgot she works till 8 on Mondays. So now I have another hour and a half to kill before she will get here...


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Made it back to the states an entire day + a few hours late..... apparently its cool to run a truck into my plane(luckily nobody boarded yet) and then cancel the flight because the plane is so messed up(although this lead to a 4star hotel stay + 3 meals at the hotel restaurant courtesy of the airline)... and then the next day(today) the navigational system computer just decides to quit for about an hour before take off..... sooooo we have to reboot the entire plane all over again before we get to take off..... oh, and then there is always the ridiculous turbulance.... this weekend was not a princess quality flying weekend.... except for the snazzy hotel


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*

Welcome home!
Good thing the problems happened to the plane while it was still on the ground.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_... this weekend was not a princess quality flying weekend....

I guess that depends on what airplane you're flying, as it certainly was "princess quality" here:


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Welcome home!
Good thing the problems happened to the plane while it was still on the ground.









I should certainly hope that a truck did not colide with plane in the air..... but yes...better while on the ground than while in the air en route over the ocean.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_shiney wheels are on the car now :









Looking good there! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

grrr, can't get the drums to fit over the new brake shoes...


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_grrr, can't get the drums to fit over the new brake shoes... 

move the adjuster?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_grrr, can't get the drums to fit over the new brake shoes... 

Rusty edge on the drums or?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_
move the adjuster?










yeah, tried that, a lot
i don't think this car has the proper ebrake cables. the nuts at the lever were as loose as I could get them, but still leave them on, that was the problem. took the cables all the way off, slid on. so now I have no ebrake.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

at least I have a dry space to work







it's pouring rain here now


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

2005








2006








2007








2008


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Hey guys and gals! Princess? Glad you got home safe and sound. Nothing like some delaysw to make the trip interesting...at least you didn't miss a friend's wedding or something that was date-specific. 
Daun? Jealous....
So I used the green guy as my errands car on the weekend, and somehow I kept finding more and more errands that needed to be taken care of




























He's fast as he stands, and is painfully rich. (The new blow off valve works and is not obnoxiously loud, so that's good. Anyone need one? I have another one for sale. It was just a wee bit too long for the only place it would fit on Klausie.) Plus he needs an alignment. Gotta get those issues resolved before too long. I'm slowly working away on the purple one; just about done the one wiring project, so she's looking closer to "intact". Still have some little fabrications to do before she's road ready, but she's a lot closer to where I can move her around at least. 
I've got to get organized and get a bunch of parts ordered and headed for Daun's...and I may have some stuff to sell.

LOL, in the news today-some guy slammed a stolen H3 into a cop car...and the Hummer lost it's whole front wheel assembly. Yeah, THAT's a big he-man off road vehicle. The cop car looked better than the Hummer. No injuries, and the car theif got away.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Glad to hear you and Klausie are spending some quality time together.
I won't be having the time to do the engine swap, but I would like to get my brake work done sometime in the next couple of weeks. I need to get the car inspected, too. Thankfully, the interior and is fully installed and ready to go.
CINCY! I can feel it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*

Goodmorning.
More adjustments to the ignition this weekend, running a little rich, 14.0 -14.4.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I wish mine was only running that rich


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Did something to my foot last night while working on the brakes







feels like is asleep, but has been like this all morning


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

Hm...contemplating *another* vacation after Cincy and after my school semester is over...to go down to Cali and visit my mom and some old friends. What do you guys think?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Sounds like a good idea


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

mmkay, new front pads are on order with parts4vws now


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Hm...contemplating *another* vacation after Cincy and after my school semester is over...to go down to Cali and visit my mom and some old friends. What do you guys think?

Wait a tic................I thought you weren't bringing the Sciroccos to save money (or only bringing one) and now you have money for *another* vacation? 
Where are your priorities?!??!??!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Lunch time!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Hm...contemplating *another* vacation after Cincy and after my school semester is over...to go down to Cali and visit my mom and some old friends. What do you guys think?

Sooooo... spending car repair dough to see your mom is more important than getting the Sciroccos in shape to bring them to Cincy?







If your mother loved you, she would understand.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_Did something to my foot last night while working on the brakes







feels like is asleep, but has been like this all morning

Is your foot any better?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

nope, my middle toe still feels like it is asleep


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_If your mother loved you, she would *buy a Scirocco and meet you in Cincy.*.
There, fixed it for ya. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_nope, my middle toe still feels like it is asleep

Awww







I hope it gets better.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Clutch is in, transmission is cleaned of all the caked on grime that covered it. New pushrod bushing and seal. Screwed up the install on the mainshaft seal, AGAIN! It isn't going in level and of course, catches and tears the outer edge of the seal. So I placed and order from German Auto Parts(they can get the stuff to me in two days) for two of them and a transmission mount because mine looks like it might be original-worn out, sagging and nearly petrified.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Today I learned how to tune SDS.
It took like 10 minutes to figure out.
No wonder it's called SIMPLISTIC Digital Systems!















Raul's car runs a bit better now, but still crappy and weird with stalling.
The car started acting funny when we did a power steering pump on it. Interestingly, it's still all stally with the new 2.0 motor. lol what?


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (bigtavo) and his ownage pic this page*

Man, I'm *sooo* glad I keep the pics turned off at work. I could just see that pic loading at the wrong time...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo) and his ownage pic this page (kerensky)*

Ah, the joys of insomnia.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Good Morning!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Safety inspection today and the A/C finished tomorrow!
16 days and counting down!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_16 days and counting down!









Wooooo!!!!
Sign-up page should be ready in a day or two. In talking with Ellen yesterday, she was wondering what the numbers were looking like so she knew how many deviled eggs to prepare.


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Wooooo!!!!
Sign-up page should be ready in a day or two. In talking with Ellen yesterday, she was wondering what the numbers were looking like so she knew how many deviled eggs to prepare.

Couunt me in as 2 people if that is the question







yummy


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BluDemon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BluDemon* »_
Couunt me in as 2 people if that is the question







yummy

For real. I loves me some deviled eggs.








Brendan


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Wooooo!!!!
Sign-up page should be ready in a day or two. In talking with Ellen yesterday, she was wondering what the numbers were looking like so she knew how many deviled eggs to prepare.

Sign up








3 for us.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Wooooo!!!!
Sign-up page should be ready in a day or two. In talking with Ellen yesterday, she was wondering what the numbers were looking like so she knew how many deviled eggs to prepare.

nice. just 1 for me, the Princess is not a fan of eggs. but Ill eat her allocation if I were pressed


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_For real. I loves me some deviled eggs.








Brendan
Since I'm not able to come, can you airmail me some?








Just kidding. I can't imagine deviled eggs would travel very well.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Since I'm not able to come, can you airmail me some?








I can't imagine deviled eggs would travel very well.









I'll happily send you mine, as for traveling well, they're deviled eggs, it's not like they can get much more rank than they already are.
Goodmorning all.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

So where is the sign up page now?


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

When it finally gets posted it should be found here. Cincy 2009 But it's not up yet.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_When it finally gets posted it should be found here. Cincy 2009 But it's not up yet.

Actually it will *not* be on Scirocco.org this year at all. I've pretty much written Brett off at this point, and he's the only one with access to make changes there.


----------



## rocconut (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

The family of 4 will be arriving some time on Wednesday evening.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Actually it will *not* be on Scirocco.org this year at all. *I've pretty much written Brett off* at this point, and he's the only one with access to make changes there.

What's up with that?


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
What's up with that?

yeah, is he even coming this year??? That's odd.
Brendan


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Actually it will *not* be on Scirocco.org this year at all. I've pretty much written Brett off at this point, and he's the only one with access to make changes there.


Did you get someone to work on a registration page? I might be able to figure something out, not much else to do at work today. I have server space too.


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

We'll be in on Thursday with the three kids (pups).
Hey, Daun,are we okay to leave our trailer and rocco at your parents place like we did last year?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Booha1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Booha1* »_Hey, Daun,are we okay to leave our trailer and rocco at your parents place like we did last year?

Yeah, no problem.
Update - been e-mailing back & forth with Brett again today. Sign-up page *will* be up tonight. And, t-shirts should be available. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'll send out a post when things are up and running.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

and add it to the first post?? maybe?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_and add it to the first post?? maybe?

Probably so, yes. Or a new info page stickied to the top of the forum.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Probably so, yes. Or a *new info page stickied to the top of the forum*.

I vote for this option.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_Today I learned how to tune SDS.
It took like 10 minutes to figure out.
No wonder it's called SIMPLISTIC Digital Systems!















Raul's car runs a bit better now, but still crappy and weird with stalling.
The car started acting funny when we did a power steering pump on it. Interestingly, it's still all stally with the new 2.0 motor. lol what? 

i've worked with sds but not ms
how much different?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

So, slightly over two weeks remain until Cincy.
How bad is it that I'm still removing parts from my car, instead of installing them?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Just remember, disassembly takes about 10% of the time that re-assembly seems to.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Alignment booked for Friday.







At the local Ford dealership







Buddy at the service counter "had to check" if they could get the specs for a 79 Scirocco. From the back, all I hear is "Oh YEAH!!!" The alignment guy sounded pretty excited about it; no doubt it's a good break from an endless stream of Foci and F150s. 
I warned him not to rip around in it since it's still not tuned. Getting on that RIGHT NOW. Stay tuned (or untuned?) for "USB-serial adapter software shuffling for dummies, the sequel"







Just seems wrong working on the car in the living room somehow, unless I'm fouling the carpet with something that belongs in the garage..know what I mean? I've talked to four randoms in the last few days who literally came to life when I mentioned Sciroccos. And these are not folks on the list either! Very cool!!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

That is very cool indeed Cathy.
Yesterday a guy came into my store. He came up to the register with an assortment pack of triple square bits. He said they were for the head bolts on a Passat TDI. He asked whose Scirocco was outside (it was my black one). He said he had one just like it a while back, had almost 200k miles on it and still ran great.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Alignment booked for Friday.







At the local Ford dealership







Buddy at the service counter "had to check" if they could get the specs for a 79 Scirocco. From the back, all I hear is "Oh YEAH!!!" The alignment guy sounded pretty excited about it; no doubt it's a good break from an endless stream of Foci and F150s. 


You're actually going to trust the local ******** with your beloved Klaus?!
_Edit for ownage._ Only two weeks away.... 










_Modified by vwdaun at 7:29 PM 5-20-2009_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Good thing we're off that last page, the ownage pic was slightly risque for workplace (or at home with your parents wandering around behind you) viewing.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

This is my 1000th post in this thread.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Good thing we're off that last page, the ownage pic was slightly risque for workplace (or at home with your parents wandering around behind you) viewing.

Yup. I was at my dad's house yesterday and opened the page as he walked in my door to ask me something. Now he probably thinks I'm a soft-core porn freak...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Yup. I was at my dad's house yesterday and opened the page as he walked in my door to ask me something. Now he probably thinks I'm a high-school girl porn freak...


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Alignment booked for Friday.







At the local Ford dealership







Buddy at the service counter "had to check" if they could get the specs for a 79 Scirocco. From the back, all I hear is "Oh YEAH!!!" The alignment guy sounded pretty excited about it; no doubt it's a good break from an endless stream of Foci and F150s. 
I warned him not to rip around in it since it's still not tuned. Getting on that RIGHT NOW. Stay tuned (or untuned?) for "USB-serial adapter software shuffling for dummies, the sequel"







Just seems wrong working on the car in the living room somehow, unless I'm fouling the carpet with something that belongs in the garage..know what I mean? I've talked to four randoms in the last few days who literally came to life when I mentioned Sciroccos. And these are not folks on the list either! Very cool!!!

Uh oh. Got the results of my safety inspection.







The lights for the license plate didn't work. Bad fuse. He also suggested that I change out the clutch cable, thinks it is binding. Sounds like a tech procedure on the 6th for me. It seems like the perfect Saturday project to kill the time between beers.
It was such a nice night that I washed and waxed der Unicorn's wheels.
Tomorrow - A/C! _fingers crossed_


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*

car is going to the shop tomorrow to try and figure out why it's not making any power


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Good thing we're off that last page, the ownage pic was slightly risque for workplace (or at home with your *kids* wandering around behind you) viewing.
 
Fixed that for ya...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (type53b_gtd)*

Warning!!ACTUAL SCIROCCO CONTENT: So I did the software shuffle, tested out the netbook in the car, and got "Success"! to quote Megatune, and this time it WAS. No resets, at least at idle. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif So I decided to hook it straight into the ECU instead of using the cord on the ECU into the adapter. FAIL. Won't plug in. No matter, says I , I have a hacksaw!! There is something very wrong with using a hacksaw on a brand new, functioning computer adapter, but then again, there's clearly something very wrong with me. Worked great, but THEN, I could NOT find my netbook.







You have to own a netbook to get this, they're so teeny they're easy to lose. It was on the 16V's spoiler. But I looked EVERYWHERE!So I should be in good shape to tune now, thank goodness. I could run another Scirocco on the HCs coming out of Klausie's tailpipe now!








Side note: The guy who sold me the adapter had an 84 Scirocco....which he had sold, but he still goes to June Jitterbug.


_Modified by punchbug at 6:58 PM 5-20-2009_


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_So, slightly over two weeks remain until Cincy.
How bad is it that I'm still removing parts from my car, instead of installing them?









You wouldn't happen to have a spare fuel pump relay hanging around anywhere would you Chris?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Booha1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Booha1* »_
You wouldn't happen to have a spare fuel pump relay hanging around anywhere would you Chris?

I think I might have one in the garage. Unfortunately I wouldn't be able to get it to you until Sunday. 
We sell them at Salvos. I think it's like $8 or so. Factory VW part, too. Just repackaged.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Warning!!ACTUAL SCIROCCO CONTENT:


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

awesome.
might have to get one then, I would have thought that would be a stealership item.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Yup. I was at my dad's house yesterday and opened the page as he walked in my door to ask me something. Now he probably thinks I'm a soft-core porn freak...










*mumbles to self*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*

Does anyone happen to have a Flash Silver left front fender laying around? I could use one.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
*mumbles to self*









What on earth are you mumbling about? Brian is a guy. Guys like porn, be it soft or hard core.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
What on earth are you mumbling about? Brian is a guy. Guys like porn, be it soft or hard core.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Good thing we're off that last page, the ownage pic was slightly risque for workplace (or at home with your parents wandering around behind you) viewing.

Silly, I thought it was a cool picture







Wedgie!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Well, I'm getting closer to having my roc ready for Cincy! 
Anyone instersted in a DIY write-up for rear LOWER (where the bolt goes through) poly bushings? I found a number that Energy Suspension makes that will work with some modding. In the process of installing them and could still get useful pics.
PS I think even my gf is getting excite! And she's not into cars.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_Well, I'm getting closer to having my roc ready for Cincy! 

PS I think even my gf is getting excite! And she's not into cars.









Hey! She sounds like me last year!!!! Don't worry she will have fun if she sticks with the princess and crew of other wonderful ladies!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Hey! She sounds like me last year!!!! Don't worry she will have fun if she sticks with the princess and crew of other wonderful ladies!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thats basically what i told her. but likely she will stick with me, shes a little shy until she has a drink or 2.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Here's a cool site that shows off some cool cars you don't see everyday (well, those of us that don't live on the west coast or in the SW part of the nation). 
http://jalopnik.com/tag/down-on-the-street/


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Pretty darn cool!!!
Yeah, I'm spoiled here, I see a Citroen DS sedan or wagon pretty much daily. Every now and again a 2CV or even a Mehari!
Or how about a Lotus Europa, Mini Clubman or Morris Minor? Frequent fliers here.
...oh and countless Alfa's, especially Milano's *drools*


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

mmkay, bedtime, 'nother fun filled day at work coming far too soon


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Minnesota sucks classic-car wise (pre 1985), but we have our share of exotics. Head out to the west metro in the summer and you're almost guaranteed to see some sort of Ferrari, Aston Martin, Bentley, Rolls....etc. Last Thursday I saw a Ferrari 430 and a Masetati Quattroporte and an R8 within 20 minutes in Minneapolis. 
-Nataku


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_









I know you don't swing that way, but Klausie sends you lots of big kissies!







He's loving those tires!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Silly, I thought it was a cool picture







Wedgie!









I agree too. Btw, where is the girl with the jeans pic this time around?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Just remember, disassembly takes about 10% of the time that re-assembly seems to.









but its soo much more exciting to do it by the hair of your chin


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

Mornin all. re-doing the badges on the Corrado, ended up screwing up one of them so badly I had to basically sand it all down to bare plastic and start over.







But I finally have a replacement SLC badge, which my car had been missing since I bought it. And it's custom cut from a piece of aluminum! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Speaking of old cars, someone on OhioVW.com spotted one of these:








































I would do _almost_ anything for one of those.
Brendan


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Meh.
I can see a Willy's PU a Willy's station wagon, an International Travelall, and a MGB GT just by walking out to my shed, and I will be able to see a '69 Olds Cutlass S when I bring it up from my folks place.
Goodmorning.


----------



## VintageRubber (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

I co owned an AMC-Renault dealership in Juneau,AK.in the late 70's.That mid-engined turbo R5 was a great car.Still is.would love to drive one again.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (VintageRubber)*

getting ready to order new bilstein sports... .the ones in the rocco are TOAST.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_getting ready to order new bilstein sports... .the ones in the rocco are TOAST.









fronts, rears, both?
warranty that shizz


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
fronts, rears, both?
warranty that shizz

both... well they came on the car when I bought it. They've been on the car for nearly 10 years. Not sure how I'd go about warrantying them.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
both... well they came on the car when I bought it. They've been on the car for nearly 10 years. Not sure how I'd go about warrantying them.









I think you need to be a) original purchaser, b). be installed on the car the shocks are meant for c). prove they were installed correctly, and d). have something saying where you bought them


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
I think you need to be a) original purchaser, b). be installed on the car the shocks are meant for c). prove they were installed correctly, and d). have something saying where you bought them

I have none of those....








but I did get to own a page!! woo woo


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

cuz it's funny


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

car dropped off at the repair shop this morning, catalytic converter was making lots of noise hopefully that is all that is wrong with it.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_car dropped off at the repair shop this morning, catalytic converter was making lots of noise hopefully that is all that is wrong with it.

you still have 1 of those


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I gave up my cat for adoption


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
you still have 1 of those









well I am not on historic tags yet so yes I still have one but I just passed emissions and wont have to test ever again.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
well I am not on historic tags yet so yes I still have one but I just passed emissions and wont have to test ever again.

ah, 10-4


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

Dexter Holland's plane just flew in to KC


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Dexter Holland's plane just flew in to KC









Who's Dexter Holland?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*

lead singer of Offspring. They are performing tonight.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

I knew that. I would love to see those cats. Are you going?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*

na.. i'm broke ass... all my money went to billstein.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Dexter Holland's plane just flew in to KC



I can't stand the airport in KC


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
I can't stand the airport in KC

MCI is a joke.... however he's at the downtown airport. I work in the old terminal, that is now a ad agency. Lots of celebs, politicians, and company private planes fly in here.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

Was he flying his own plane?








Brendan


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Was he flying his own plane?








Brendan

pretty sure... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCNpigoxLWg


----------



## rocconut (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_getting ready to order new bilstein sports... .the ones in the rocco are TOAST.









I'd call up Neuspeed and talk to them about the warranty before ordering more. We talked to them about a set that was installed on our Rocco when we purchased it and IIRC as long as it has the big long part number on it they were going to cover it for replacement.. 
It's only th ecost of a phone call opposed to $$$.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
I can't stand the airport in KC

When I lived down there, my lab job had me running to the airport every night to pickup or deliver specimens, yet the lab I worked for was about 3 mi from the downtown airport. Yes the main airport blows.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (rocconut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rocconut* »_
I'd call up Neuspeed and talk to them about the warranty before ordering more. We talked to them about a set that was installed on our Rocco when we purchased it and IIRC as long as it has the big long part number on it they were going to cover it for replacement.. 
It's only th ecost of a phone call opposed to $$$.

it's all good. I got a good deal on a brand new set. I'll look into warranty for the old ones once I pull them off. If they give me new ones, they are gong on the cabby! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

mmkay, lunch time


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
it's all good. I got a good deal on a brand new set. I'll look into warranty for the old ones once I pull them off. If they give me new ones, they are gong on the cabby! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

that would be full of win http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Dexter Holland's plane just flew in to KC









"A" for Airplane.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
"A" for Airplane.

"O" for Obvious.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*

Just hung up with the A/C store. Someone is driving to Cincy with the windows *UP*!!!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

*raises hand* not I


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Just hung up with the A/C store. Someone is driving to Cincy with the windows *UP*!!!

















That is how I rolled to Cincy the last three years.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

That is how I rolled to Cincy the last three years.









Let me clarify. I will be rolling in a *SCIROCCO*.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_*raises hand* not I









Nor me. 
A/C is for p*ssies.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Let me clarify. I will be rolling in a *SCIROCCO*.

I did that for some of last year. I forgot to check lastnight on my drive if the A/C was still working this year.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Let me clarify. I will be rolling in a *SCIROCCO*.


ok
Dang, three simultaneous posts.










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 5:04 PM 5-21-2009_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

what's A/C ?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'll have A/C in my car, but only because I'm putting the power inverter in so I can charge the laptop


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
that would be full of win http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ANYTHING involving more than one A1 chassis car is full of win. Unless they gang up on you...

_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_what's A/C ?























Dead weight that needs amputating. Unless you have a convertible, then it's just plain decadent.







I hope to be using 2X70 AC myself. Maybe even 1X70









_Modified by punchbug at 2:45 PM 5-21-2009_


_Modified by punchbug at 2:56 PM 5-21-2009_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

PSHTTTTTT!!!
Cheers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Dead weight that needs amputating. Unless you have a convertible, then it's just plain decadent.







I hope to be using 2X70 AC myself. Maybe even 1X70









Is that 2X70 Canadian?

_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_I'll have A/C in my car, but only because I'm putting the power inverter in so I can charge the laptop









At least the laptop won't make it any hotter.

_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_what's A/C ?























Apparently unavailable in KC.

_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_*raises hand* not I









Please lower your arm, you have been sweating _WAY TOO MUCH_!

_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Nor me. 
A/C is for p*ssies.









Jealousy will get you a ride. NOT!
How I will feel.



















_Modified by bigtavo at 6:05 PM 5-21-2009_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Apparently unavailable in KC.



According to my research, Kansas City is the hottest place EVER.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Is that 2X70 Canadian?


Nope. Klausie is an immigrant so he still has an American accent!


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
ANYTHING involving more than one A1 chassis car is full of win. Unless they gang up on you...
Dead weight that needs amputating. Unless you have a convertible, then it's just plain decadent.







I hope to be using 2X70 AC myself. Maybe even 1X70









_Modified by punchbug at 2:45 PM 5-21-2009_

_Modified by punchbug at 2:56 PM 5-21-2009_

get a different compressor and hook it up to the manifold


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
Nor me. 
A/C is for p*ssies.









This.


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_PSHTTTTTT!!!
Cheers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


















That horse's head is WAAAY too small.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Booha1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Booha1* »_

That horse's head is WAAAY too small.

or that horse's body is WAAAY too big.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Update - been e-mailing back & forth with Brett again today. Sign-up page *will* be up tonight. And, t-shirts should be available. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'll send out a post when things are up and running.


*whistles* What happened to that, huh Daun? I'm growing impatient! I need to know how many of my royal subjects I shall be meeting


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Booha1)*

The head and body match each other but the neck is drawn from the side.


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

why isn't this tomorrow? damn it... i'm all fuggin annnnncy! 
on that note, finally saw my 2nd cool dub today.. a mint monty green GTI... first one was a mk4 jetta turned coupe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
oh ya, who else is gonna be there without a volkswagen? i dont wanna feel alone










_Modified by Kameirocco at 5:40 PM 5-21-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Booha1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Booha1* »_

That horse's head is WAAAY too small.

Who cares. I want to know about the BEER!!!! Spent the evening sorting out the various junky things I have amassed for Cincy awards. PLeas IM me if you can think of anyone worthy; already have a big list and I'm checking it twice. Not ONE of you has been good either.








Mrs Lee..send me a note...we should talk!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

20X6?








Doooooooooooooooouble deuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuce!
In other news, I've been drinking this tonight:








Oh, and this:








Mmmmmmmm.
Heading to Maine, tomorrow. John W, I'll be waving from less than an hour south of you. You too, Mr. Phenom. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_I'll have A/C in my car, 

So do I. Well, in one of them. The Mk 1.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Just hung up with the A/C store. Someone is driving to Cincy with the windows *UP*!!!
















Fraser and I did that last year..... duhhhhh


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
*whistles* What happened to that, huh Daun? I'm growing impatient! I need to know how many of my royal subjects I shall be meeting










The e-mail I received when I got home 15 minutes ago was that he fell asleep last night.







However, he was working on it *right now* so later tonight..... hopefully before I go to bed 'eh?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Princess_Pink* »_
Fraser and I did that last year..... duhhhhh









I thought you were tired.








Good thing you guys left when you did. The jackass in the Subaru got us kicked out soon after.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
The e-mail I received when I got home 15 minutes ago was that he fell asleep last night.







However, he was working on it *right now* so later tonight..... hopefully before I go to bed 'eh?

Not quite yet, but I *DID* find THIS!!!! LOL, updated 1999....before I became an addict...





































And THIS!!!








My car's first big outing way back in the day...I was SOOOO nervous. How many newbies will there be this year I wonder?


_Modified by punchbug at 7:58 PM 5-21-2009_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Not quite yet, but I *DID* find THIS!!!! LOL, updated 1999....before I became an addict...








































Wow, nice glasses, Daun.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Wow, nice glasses, Daun.










*sigh*
Thanks. Talk about one hella geeky guy. Damn, I look like a little kid in that pic.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
So do I. Well, in one of them. The Mk 1.









The A/C in mine shall rise once again! I was planning on doing the same you did bigtavo...but replace everything and also the heater core.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Ok, we have a question from the chief chef:
What flavors of homemade ice cream do ya'll want?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Woohooo!! Homemade ice cream!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
My car's first big outing way back in the day...I was SOOOO nervous. *How many newbies will there be this year I wonder*?


at least one, me


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
at least one, me









So, that I can think of right now, we have:
twardnw
hexagone
Nataku
Konomi
JonnyPhenomenon
britishrocco


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Add Jen to the list too, her SN is CameraJen


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_Add Jen to the list too, her SN is CameraJen

You two are going to have one awesome unforgettable time!!!
If I was Islam, Cincy would be my Mecca


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_

Wow, nice glasses, Daun.










not the most _flattering_ pic....








hugs and kishes daun. http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif
not long long now, y'all!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Cool cool! Newbies ROCK. I remember when a lot of our old regulars were newbies...and they were awesome from the get-go. Scirocco people usually are eh? Guess what I get to drive to work today!!!!!! Okay, may be not right to work...but close! Yep, Klausie.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Ok, we have a question from the chief chef:
What flavors of homemade ice cream do ya'll want?

Mint. Not mint chocolate chip, just mint. Cindy's favorite! I like ALL kinds, especially the free kind.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*

Chocolate, mint chip, cookies & cream, peanut butter, even a good old fashioned vanilla bean. I like almost all flavors of ice cream except fruit flavors.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*

Brett slaved away last night and came through.








http://scirocco.org/list/ohio2k9.reg/


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*

Well, I keep hovering around the .org site and still no signup page. Anyway, I'm attending eh?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Brett slaved away last night and came through.








http://scirocco.org/list/ohio2k9.reg/

#3 registered


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
#3 registered

Me too! Maybe we're all number three except Daun!!!!!! I still can't find it on the .org si, but that link works fine.


_Modified by punchbug at 11:37 AM 5-23-2009_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Since it's a "private" party, there is no public link.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

we're in!!!










_Modified by mr lee at 6:30 AM 5-22-2009_


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

#14 registered








... 14 days left 'til Cincy


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

After seeing the new registration page with all the rules we have decided not to come.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_After seeing the new registration page with all the rules we have decided not to come.










Bah. The rules have always been there, you just failed to read them.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Bah. The rules have always been there, you just failed to read them.









Okay, okay. Stop begging! We'll come. We'll come.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Registered! Wahoo!! And bought the tent poles today (somehow the tent that Brian bought had messed up tent poles or something??







) and going to buy a GPS so I don't get myself lost







I'm kind of excited really, a Tom Tom 910 for $99. Holy shnikes!!!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Got someone coming to look at the Audi during lunch today. Hopefully it sells, I need gas money!!!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_ I need gas money!!!









That's where I'm at right now, I need gas monies.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I'll be the big tent hunter this weekend. Need to find that big boy!


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

If my car is not done- I will be showing up in the Honder Accordion on saturday, and driving home in the evening. 
Lets hope for the best. Hopefully getting new fenders next week (that makes it the 5th and 6th fender I will have replaced. wtf)


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (hexagone)*

thanks for the Bilstein's Mike! 
p.s. i hope I get peanut M&Ms


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

Hey Amber!
You should post a thread about Glenn, and the problems you have with it!
That's much of why the Scirocco forum is here... We can all brainstorm on what the problem might be, and that will help Brian diagnose what's wrong and fix it so you can drive that to CINCY!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

I bet nobody will ever guess where I am right now...


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_I bet nobody will ever guess where I am right now...

an airport


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_Got someone coming to look at the Audi during lunch today. Hopefully it sells, I need gas money!!!










and of course, they didn't show up


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Cool beans. I'm all signed up. Is it okay to send the link to others.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Cool beans. I'm all signed up. Is it okay to send the link to others.

if they are actually coming, yes.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

Well, I'm planning on going, but I'm still wondering about the money situation so I'll hold off on signing up until I know for sure the money is there.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Registered! Wahoo!! And bought the tent poles today (somehow the tent that Brian bought had messed up tent poles or something??







) and going to buy a GPS so I don't get myself lost







I'm kind of excited really, a Tom Tom 910 for $99. Holy shnikes!!!









The tent poles were actually missing. But an almost brand new, current model North Face tent for $5 with everything else there was too good a deal to pass up.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

$5??? Seriously?? Damn, there's no way anyone could pass that up!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^ My thoughts exactly. It was at the annual garage sale this past year. The guy used it 3 times and lost the poles in his recent move. He thought all hope was lost, but he didn't know they are readily available from TNF warranty dept.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Woo! New brake pads were delivered to the house at 2:51


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_Chocolate, mint chip, cookies & cream, peanut butter, even a good old fashioned vanilla bean. I like almost all flavors of ice cream except fruit flavors. 

What about strawberry? You gotta love strawberry ice cream.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Bah. The rules have always been there, you just failed to follow them.









T, FTFY


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

I got another eraser wheel today, so some adhesive can get removed.
I mentioned this earlier, but I'll mention it again. If anyone comes across a Flash Silver left front fender for sale, please let me know. I'll be needing one.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

This page needs a cat, so here's a really creepy looking cat hanger I saw at the Goodwill today. Just imagine opening your closet when you return home late one night to see this thing staring right at you at face-height.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*

What size tires should I get for 15x6 wheels?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_I bet nobody will ever guess where I am right now...

Do tell?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_I bet nobody will ever guess where I am right now...

Working on fixing some of those things that are broken, I'd hope.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

We're all registered. And in unrelated news...

Woo freakin' Hoo!


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

i so wish i lived closer to this event. for whatever reason not many people like MkI's...especially Scirocco's here in Colorado. makes going to shows pointless. Maybe next year i'll make it out to cinci.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Ok, we have a question from the chief chef:
What flavors of homemade ice cream do ya'll want?

I think I tried a partial scoop of like 3 or 4 last year and all were great. I especially liked the peach.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Cool beans. I'm all signed up. Is it okay to send the link to others.

Like who? This is NOT open to non-Scirocco folks, including other VW groups. Good friends that have an interest, sure, but not just anyone off the street.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Like who? This is NOT open to non-Scirocco folks, including other VW groups. Good friends that have an interest, sure, but not just anyone off the street.

I'll have to convince Kelly to come with me some year...


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
*#37* registered









dang...put up a link and y'all're ^_quick_^.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (0dd_j0b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *0dd_j0b* »_i so wish i lived closer to this event...<snip>


this is not a valid excuse, i'm afraid.
edit: for pwnage! <---my first page in this whole thread if'n you b'lieve it!








^*not* cincy^








^CINCY!^



_Modified by ginster86roc at 11:44 PM 5-22-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_









^CINCY!^

_Modified by ginster86roc at 11:44 PM 5-22-2009_

There's our kids!!!!!Let's do a rerun of that photo this year eh! (Though I'd love to go all Easter colours with the Floida 86's!!!)


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_








dang...put up a link and y'all're ^_quick_^.











Well it is the most important event of the year.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Oh yeah, so my cable and as a result my internet has been on and off for 15 days. The lower numbered channels would come in like I was using a crappy antenna. When it was like that, there was no internet an no upper channels. And then everything would work fine for a while, 2 minutes to a few hours. After a few calls, where they said it sounded like their equipment, but I seemed to be the only one around here with a problem, they decided to send a tech out to verify my stuff was ok. Well he checked the connection and went up and down the road talking to neighbors and they all said they had the same problem, but didn't call because they figured it would get fixed at some point. Damn them! If a couple of them had called too, this would have been fixed after a day or two, not 15 days. Turns out it was an issue on the one of the poles and all is good now.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Oh yeah, so my cable and as a result my internet has been on and off for 15 days. The lower numbered channels would come in like I was using a crappy antenna. When it was like that, there was no internet an no upper channels. And then everything would work fine for a while, 2 minutes to a few hours. After a few calls, where they said it sounded like their equipment, but I seemed to be the only one around here with a problem, they decided to send a tech out to verify my stuff was ok. Well he checked the connection and went up and down the road talking to neighbors and they all said they had the same problem, but didn't call because they figured it would get fixed at some point. Damn them! If a couple of them had called too, this would have been fixed after a day or two, not 15 days. Turns out it was an issue on the one of the poles and all is good now. 

The magix of the interweb trolls hard at work.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*

Goodmorning, it looks beautiful outside, so I guess I'll stay inside and game all day.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Goodmorning, it looks beautiful outside, so I guess I'll stay inside and game all day.

















Much too nice to stay inside, though it is pretty warm & humid. Flew some kids this morning for the EAA Chapter, and then went out and shot a bunch of landings in Tim's Citabria. He just completed the requirements for being able to fly it with the door removed... I'm thinkin' *perfect* photo plane for Cincy. (And in all seriousness, I might be able to snag some keys.)
Lunch now, then... maybe more flying.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Goodmorning, it looks beautiful outside, so I guess I'll stay inside and game all day.









Heck no, I've been out already http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Heck no, I've been *UP* already http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Fixed THAT for ya, it's GLORIOUS heretoday, so what better thing to do than terrorize the local countryfolkz with noisy machinery. 
Here was my day so far:







(cat feedings)































































(add some wheesh noises as you see fit) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


















































































































(computers hate me)







(more cat feeding)







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It's been an awesome day, had to carefuly time the beer so it'll be all worn off before I go out for some more of this:
































































and some group tail wagging!!!! SECO GTG tonight. WOOT!! 
Daun, get up there, it's BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*

40th person registered.... perfect number for a princess!!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Princess_Pink)*

I didn't get much done today, but I did put bumpers on and remounted my duckie.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

i guess i wont be going afterall http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
i wish i could of met y'all
i'm nice in person...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_i guess i wont be going afterall http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
i wish i could of met y'all
i'm nice in person...

What the hell? Why not?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Tried to press in the transmission mount before I had to meet up with some friends to go fishing. That didn't work out, so tomorrow I will try again. Did have a good day fishing until on the way back to the boat ramp, the bottom section of the motor and prop snapped off. Most likely a stress crack from a previous "run in" with a submerged rock.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Man it's dead in here tonight. I guess everyone else has a life


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

Apparantly they're all out enjoying the long weekend. I am, but I still at least check into the forum a couple times a day.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

I'm enjoying the weekend from work.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Apparantly they're all out enjoying the long weekend. I am, but I still at least check into the forum a couple times a day.

Well, we had our 24rth of May long weekend LAST weekend, which of course makes no sense. But anyway, I'll start with pics from then and work up to this weekend if I have the patience. Pretty soon computers will get to go on the island with Brown if they keep up at this rate! ANyway...last weekend I washed some cars, which lead to waxing:








She's looking decent enough for surviving ten Canadian winters, she turns ten on Cincy weekend. And I also washed and waxed my green car, but you don't want to see THAT old thing















But in order to satisfy the CRTC Canadian Content requirements, let me post up this random picture of a key Lime doughnut in its native habitat, for Konomi:








Moar in a minute!

Okay, here' moar: WORNING!!! Actual Scirocco content coming soon to an intrawebzz near you!!!
So I'm still picking away at this but I keep getting sidetracked by some green car....and driving.







Hopefully I can get this thing back on the road today and go sniff lilacs with her, top down. In true Scirocco conspiracy tradition, Klausie decided not to light up his inners last night, so I'll have to inspect HIS relays too. They talk, don't ever think they don't. Bt SHE has purple wiring!!











_Modified by punchbug at 9:22 AM 5-24-2009_


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

nice


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

good sunday morning everybody.
as i was chatting w/ folks @ my local vw GTG last night, i was saying " two weeks from now i will be in cincy for the annual scirocco GTG..."

*sigh*


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ginster86roc)*

Looks like I'm doing an oil change today, the old oil is seeming a bit thin, my oil blink light comes on when I'm at idle after the engine is up to temp for over 5 min.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Cathy!!! HOW DARE YOU!!! Posting up a picture of a key lime doughnut, which I am absolutely starving for right now!







I'll love you (even more) forever if you buy a couple and bring them to Cincy!!! I'll even pay you back!!!! PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE?!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

Okay, here's some from yesterday. I HAD to drive my green car for about four or five hours yesterday, and before I left the second time, THIS was in the driveway. Nice ******* stripe job on a Bonnie...
















I went to water, and there are a lot less plants than this now, they almost sold pout in a week, which suits me just fine!!








And luckily these guys will probably fledge over the weekend before the kids walk on them...they set up housekeeping in this ratty leftover hanging basket; pretty good spot actually. (Awwwww! So cute!!)









_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Cathy!!! HOW DARE YOU!!! Posting up a picture of a key lime doughnut, which I am absolutely starving for right now!







I'll love you (even more) forever if you buy a couple and bring them to Cincy!!! I'll even pay you back!!!! PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE?!


Muahaha, those are limited edition doughnuts and I don't even know if the local Timmies has them. Those ones were from the big city, fancy Toronto snackage!!!
That's okay. As much as you lust after that sweet thing, I know SOMEONE on here who will be lusting after THIS even more! This car had an absolutely MINT interior!!! Gorgeous, factory fresh even... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif WARNING!!! ACTUAL SCIROCCO CONTENT (from last night's SECO GTG)!!! (Nunzio's Helios Slegato, he's also got a pretty black 16V)








And here's some bilingual Timmies goodness for ya! (Will's, with the Dynasty headlights and custom front end...it's his daily)








Some parallel lifeforms from the Ontaio universe: (Nunzio and Will)








And what would GTG be without a car on a jack?: (Fabio's 16V)








Fabio and Kevin doing what we all love most besides driving:








Ever wonder what the difference between Cedar Green and Kolibri Green is? Solved...Cedar in the foreground (Kevin's 81 16V), Kolibri behind (my 79 Frankenbuild):








Enjoy!



_Modified by punchbug at 12:23 PM 5-24-2009_


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

*sniff sniff* I have been REJECTED.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_

As much as you lust after that sweet thing, I know SOMEONE on here who will be lusting after THIS even more! This car had an absolutely MINT interior!!! Gorgeous, factory fresh even... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif WARNING!!! ACTUAL SCIROCCO CONTENT (from last night's SECO GTG)!!! (Nunzio's Helios Slegato, he's also got a pretty black 16V)










Who would that be? Very nice BTW. Any other pics of this car? I love the Helios blue Slegatos.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? 
I gotta go pee.
Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? v


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Who would that be? Very nice BTW. Any other pics of this car? I love the Helios blue Slegatos.

This is one of the SECO members, and save up your sheckles, he mentioned that he MAY sell it at some point. I'll keep you posted if he is serious. 
So I went up to water ( and the birds have flown away, FWIW)...anyway, I get part way up there and remember..."Oh yeah, I was gonna get gas LAST night", this is in Klaus. Anyway, pull up to the pumps and remember that my plastic and cash are all at home...







so I dig through my purse and find $1.75, which got me enough high test ot get home. Their big sale of a day no doubt! This is when you're glad you don't have that H3!
Then I get to diagnosing why my inner lights don't go on with the highs, and I was SURE they were working before...yeah, the blonde roots really need some dye....forgot totally that I'd wired them onto a fog lamp switch so I can use them with either high OR low beams. I'm such an airhead sometimes!










_Modified by punchbug at 1:15 PM 5-24-2009_


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Glenn took a bath today and will hopefully be running right soon for the trek to Cincy.
























He has also been equipped with his navigator/speedometer/music source for the trip: 










_Modified by Konomi at 3:12 PM 5-24-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Glenn took a bath today and will hopefully be running right soon for the trek to Cincy.
























He has also been equipped with his navigator/speedometer/music source for the trip: 









_Modified by Konomi at 3:12 PM 5-24-2009_

Damn, that's sexy right there!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Just got out of one of them actully, I feel like a princess when i drive him!!! Luckiest gals in the whole world, us girls!










_Modified by punchbug at 5:19 PM 5-24-2009_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

I hope my poison ivy goes away soon


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_I hope my poison ivy goes away soon









Damn, poison ivy sucks. I used to get it a lot as a kid.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Well, I damaged another transmission main shaft seal while trying to install it. That makes three and I only have one. I looked at the case very closely, as it's tearing in the same spot each time, and can see a bit of a burr. My files are all too big, so it's off to the store for a set of small ones. I'll also pick up a large dowel and drill a hole in the center to use as a tool to push the seal in as the large socket I've been using moves around too much. 
On the plus side, I pressed the transmission mount in the bracket and reinstalled that, and installed a new t/o bearing and end cap. Pretty much just that damned seal and I can put the transmission back in.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Dan and I gutted my cat today and reset the timing and AFR runs much better now


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Looks like I'm doing an oil change today, the old oil is seeming a bit thin, my oil blink light comes on when I'm at idle after the engine is up to temp for over 5 min.

i've been seeing the low pres oil sensor going bad on vw lately
.25 - .45 bar sensor
after some research, it seems there's a universal replacement .15 - 1.5 bar for all the low pres sensors
after it's warm, it buzzers @ idle


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

currently grilling chicken...in the rain.









now...back to the thread.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

Whelp another day of sandblasting, sanding and painting done.
Took Victor out and increased the boost, yet again, now it sits at 176 KPA (10.8). starting at 130 hp, 10hp per inch of boost, roughs out to about 230 hp.
Yeah, its a real giggle








Last of the parts go on in the morning and Victor is ready! Less than 2 weeks to go! Yeee Haaa!
Wooo Hooo ! Owned!








Obligitory Pic.
Think I can get it ready for Cincy?


_Modified by Rocco_julie at 10:35 PM 5-24-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_Dan and I gutted my cat today and reset the timing and AFR runs much better now

I did a tech procedure on my cat today too. I injected him with steroids. HIS timing is running out fast. Not sure what his AFR is, to be honest!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I did a tech procedure on my cat today too. I injected him with steroids. HIS timing is running out fast. Not sure what his AFR is, to be honest!

Sounds like he's running a little lean.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_currently grilling chicken...in the rain.









now...back to the thread.

cooking burgers on the deck.... 77 deg. 5mph wind and the sun just went down. 
back to your regularly scheduled program.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Sounds like he's running a little lean.









Yep. But Klaus more than makes up for it, he's eyewateringly rich!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Yep. But Klaus more than makes up for it, he's eyewateringly rich!

So is my car, but I don't get to play with computerized gadgets to correct it. And I'm sure it's nowhere near as fun to drive.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_Dan and I gutted my cat today and reset the timing and AFR runs much better now

here are the pictures


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Fourth time was the charm for the transmission main shaft seal. I bought a short length of wooden closet rod and drilled out the center. I used that to gently tap the seal in very slowly. I had previously filed the edge where it kept tearing. I left the transmission sitting, main shaft down, for the night. I'll know tomorrow if it is not going to leak. And then after work, I put it back in.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
So is my car, but I don't get to play with computerized gadgets to correct it. And I'm sure it's nowhere near as fun to drive.









Meh, you just use an Allen key and hope for the best. And of course it's not as much fun, it's not a MkI!!







<ducking>


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Meh, you just use an Allen key and hope for the best. And of course it's not as much fun, it's not a MkI!!







<ducking>

No need to duck. That's next on the agenda.








I'm always on the lookout.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

They're all over the place, why, just last night I saw another one just like mine. Mind you, none of them are ever for sale. We were thinkng we should produce license plate surrounds that say, "No, I'm not thinking of selling it!"


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_... WARNING!!! ACTUAL SCIROCCO CONTENT *(from last night's SECO GTG)!!!* (Nunzio's Helios Slegato, he's also got a pretty black 16V)


I kinda skipped that one I guess.







I'm on vacation, so no calendar for me.







Please remind me to jump in my Scirocco and head west a day or two before Cincy. Deal?








Been wrenching in the garage. Got to get the dang motorcycle on the road asap.







Here is a gem I found in several place in the bloody motorcycle shop manual: _Assembly is the opposite of disassembly_.















.. But I drove the Scirocco again today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Mmmm, BBQ. The fridge is empty,







no cooking for me,







so my choices are either Carl's flooded chicken,







or Rob's burgers.








How far a drive to KC?











_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 11:17 PM 5-24-2009_


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I saw this a while ago and though of you all. Can't remember where I saw it...or when...but I _DID_ think of you all!!!








Oh and then I saw THIS at Ikea the last time I went, and thought of...Greg? I can't remember who the duck-giver is.


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

I went from having to make body panels easy to literally shaping the entire damn front part of the fender out of bondo because it was a POS fender to begin with.
I have become the freaking fender whisperer. This is the 5th one on my car, and I'll be damned if it doesn't come out right I'm buying a 6th. Damn ill fitting garbage.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

Mine has a brand new low pres switch/gauge sender, so it's not that it's the 5W-30 oil, I need to go to 10W-40.
Just got done with the steaks ion the grille, london broil was on sale.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Mine has a brand new low pres switch/gauge sender, so it's not that it's the 5W-30 oil, I need to go to 10W-40.
Just got done with the steaks ion the grille, london broil was on sale.
Steaks sound good. 10W-40, not so much. I've always recommended 20W-50 - I use it exclusively. Granted, you wouldn't want to use it during a Wisconsin winter, but then you don't drive your 'rocco in the winter, do you?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

Not if I can help it.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (vwdaun)*

Anybody need a GPS for Cincy?
http://forums.slickdeals.net/s...62741
Garmin Nuvi 205 for $86




_Modified by TheTimob at 6:20 AM 5-25-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Steaks sound good. 10W-40, not so much. I've always recommended 20W-50 - I use it exclusively. Granted, you wouldn't want to use it during a Wisconsin winter, but then you don't drive your 'rocco in the winter, do you?










Silly goose, you wanted 10-W-30 with that steak! And you can use it in the winter too. It''s an all season lubricant.







And I'll pass on the GPS, Klaus knows how to get back home to Ohio, I just have to steer him away from his real hometown, Yellow Springs!










_Modified by punchbug at 3:31 AM 5-25-2009_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Just reposting the registration page link for those that may have missed it.....
http://scirocco.org/list/ohio2k9.reg/


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (TBerk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBerk* »_Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? 
I gotta go pee.
Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? v

No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! 

You're just gonna have to hold it in for a while.

No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! No, we're not there yet so SHUT UP! 
[heeheehee







]


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (TBerk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBerk* »_Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? 
I gotta go pee.
Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? v


DON"T MAKE ME TURN THIS CAR AROUND.
You'll have to hold until the next exit with a gas station.
I swear to god if I have to turn around you WILL NOT sit down for A WEEK.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Goodmorning. I never did get to fixing the brakes on the truck, but I got the lawn mowed, now it's off to help someone else get her car going.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

mornin' y'all.
howmanydaysleft?howmanydaysleft?howmanydaysleft?


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_mornin' y'all.
howmanydaysleft?howmanydaysleft?howmanydaysleft?









10 days 'til I leave for Ohio








11 days 'til the party at Cincy


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Silly goose, you wanted 10-W-30 with that steak! And you can use it in the winter too. It''s an all season lubricant.







...










Steaks + 10W30 = win. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

Well, I am finally back in Toronto.
Now, all that's left on my plate is finding a new job, and getting the brown car ready for Cincy (which shouldn't take much). Two tires, a coolant flush and anything else I feel like doing. The windshield could use replacing, but that crack can't get any bigger anymore








Oh yeah, I also have a motorcycle to get back on the road, and there's a yellow car here now too...


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif glad you made it back from europe my friend








looking forwarding to see you at Cincy


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif glad you made it back from europe my friend








looking forwarding to see you at Cincy









x2 can't wait to share a few beers w/ ya!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
x2 can't wait to share a few beers w/ ya!
















x3


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
x3

X4 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
But we'd like pics.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

I have 2,430 of those. It's going to take a while


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_I have 2,430 of those. It's going to take a while









Definitely interested in seeing them, and I'm sure Mandy would too. She took about 3000 in Bavaria! Crazy.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*



cholland_ said:


> Well, I am finally back in Toronto.
> 
> 
> > PICKTARZ!!!! That is all.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

There's a pretty sweet e28 BMW 524td up the road from me for sale, I think I might try and snag it. e28+turbo diesel=kickass.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I would jump on that so hard
owned










_Modified by twardnw at 5:16 PM 5-25-2009_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_I would jump on that so hard

My thoughts exactly. It has a metric ****ton of miles on it (275k), but looks to be in decent shape, minimal rust, a few door dings, oxidation, etc.
I'll probably do some more research tonight and call the guy tomorrow and see what he says.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Here's the car in question:


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

looks decently clean


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^ +1
How much? If the price is right, doooo eeeet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*

It just says "turbo diesel, 2 owners, make offer, phone #".
I've just been looking up parts for it from a supplier we deal with at work (they specialize in parts for European cars), and they don't list very much for it. So getting parts might be a bit tricky.
But I definitely want it. I think I'll call the guy tomorrow.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Tmechanic came over to help out with Glenn. We figured out where the vaccum leak(s) were. 
























Afterwards we took advantage of the decent weather and had a little BBQ, sat around and chatted. 








Sooo....does anyone have a spare throttle body intake boot for an mk1 laying around?


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Here's the car in question:









Lol! 
There's a 524td for sale around here as well. It's got 150k miles. I was thinking about picking it up for a winter beater. The guy is asking $2500. Veggie oil project???








awful pics from owner


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

^^Not bad looking, but $2500 seems a bit steep to me.
The one around here is at a little used car lot that always has random older European cars around, amongst the early 90s American stuff. They have a Rabbit that looks to be in decent shape, a 4-door Saab 900 16v Turbo, a big bumper Mk2 Calypso Green Jetta, a Cabriolet, and some Mk3s.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

My experience with BMW's? Expensive to fix electrical nightmares...but it looked good and when it ran right it was great!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Ok, time to start thinking about what exactly *has* to be done before I head to Cincy. Brakes are about the only thing I can think of that I absolutely have to get done, the stereo would be nice, but it's not required. Some new lifters would also be great, but again, not life/death type thing.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

My parts are supposed to ship out tomorrow. If not, I guess I'll order a motor mount from elsewhere and save the one I already ordered for the black car, since it needs motor mounts too.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Sooo....does anyone have a spare throttle body intake boot for an mk1 laying around? 


I'm sure that I do. And for a green MkI? Hellz yeah! But how do I get it to you? Can you borrow one to get to Cincy?
And that's not a vaccuum leak, that's an airbox bypass!! You could suck a seagull into that thing!


_Modified by punchbug at 6:56 PM 5-25-2009_


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I'm sure that I do. And for a green MkI? Hellz yeah! But how do I get it to you? Can you borrow one to get to Cincy?
And that's not a vaccuum leak, that's an airbox bypass!! You could suck a seagull into that thing!

_Modified by punchbug at 6:56 PM 5-25-2009_








Awesome
You can ship it or I can borrow Greta's. PM sent either way.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'll bet some duct-tape on that would get you to Cincy.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_I'll bet some *duct-tape* on that would get you to Cincy.









Hum,







no.










_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Sooo....does anyone have a spare throttle body intake boot for an mk1 laying around? 










*Duck tape* can get you to Cincy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















... Unless you want to hang a duct off you tailend.










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 10:32 PM 5-25-2009_


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_










Hawtness







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

So I just added it up, this trip is going to be close to 7,000 miles for me


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_I'll bet some duct-tape on that would get you to Cincy.









Nope, BTTT, the flex/vaccuum is to much for it. But I bet that car will run GREAT without that big hole there. My rusty 80 is happy to help, won't be the first thing it's donated to a green MkI!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ah, never had a car with CIS in it, well, except the rocco, and that only lasted for a week, then I ripped it out and went with MS


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Nataku)*

umm, wow! You win the MASSIVE VACUUM LEAK OF THE YEAR award!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_umm, wow! You win the MASSIVE VACUUM LEAK OF THE YEAR award!










No sh!t, Sherlock.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Oh, bottle beer, that *HAS* to be done before I leave, or it will be no good when I get back.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_There's a pretty sweet e28 BMW 524td up the road from me for sale, I think I might try and snag it. e28+turbo diesel=kickass.
Ooooh, do it, Chris. That's one of my favorites, and getting pretty rare!
_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_^^Not bad looking, but $2500 seems a bit steep to me..
Nah, $2500 for a 528TD with less than 150K? That's a very good price, from what I've seen. He could probably get twice that for it if he was willing to wait awhile. I say offer him $2K. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by kerensky at 10:25 PM 5-25-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

So, correct me if I'm wrong, but WAS THIS THREAD HALF WAY DOWN THE PAGE with only a few weeks left to go??? What the heck???
In other news, I managed to get the purple one closer to being roadworthy, and a few other odd jobs before I started MARKING, which is what I'm doing right now. Gonna rain anyway, so no rush to get cars outside, 'cause our road will be a mudhole. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_umm, wow! You win the MASSIVE VACUUM LEAK OF THE YEAR award!









Technically I'd call that the MASSIVE UN-METERED AIR LEAK OF THE YEAR AWARD. It just doesn't seem right calling it a vacuum leak when it's upstream of the throttle plate, although I know everybody does it.
Of course, I don't know what all the fuss is about, my engine doesn't care if there's extra air, so long as it's clean...


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

Goodmorning everybody! It's getting closer!!!
Changed the oil in the corrado-kia. Removed more emissions equipment. Fixed some vacuum leaks and eliminated the idle air dampener box. (which had a hole in it) She purrs like a kitten now, and the MFA showed 22.7 mpg on the 3-mile drive to work. Before, it never got past 17.







Hoping the overall MPG will be better, it normally would not get any better than 22 even on road-trips.
Next is some HEAVY usage of rubbing compound. Not good when a black car that is not made of carbon-fiber looks like it's made of carbon-fiber.








Brendan


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*

Goodmorning.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Ooooh, do it, Chris. That's one of my favorites, and getting pretty rare!Nah, $2500 for a 528TD with less than 150K? That's a very good price, from what I've seen. He could probably get twice that for it if he was willing to wait awhile. I say offer him $2K. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


X11 million. That would be the only BMW I'd own. Though I'd probably throw that engine into a 318 or something else with two doors.
Is it an auto or 5-speed? I'd put money on those engines being better than the I-6 gasser.
Brendan


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well, now I begin trying to cram 2 weeks worth of work into a single week before Cincy.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
X11 million. That would be the only BMW I'd own. Though I'd probably throw that engine into a 318 or something else with two doors.
Is it an auto or 5-speed? I'd put money on those engines being better than the I-6 gasser.
Brendan

The 524td only came in auto (in the US anyway) unfortunately.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Here's a little update for Mr. Scirocco:
As many of you guys might know, I have had an ongoing problem with fuel pumps dying. After the last pump quit, Brad decided to dissect the dead pump. It turned out that there was a significant amount of debris within the pump, so I picked up one of these and rigged it up in front of the pump.








Well, after about 4 weeks, I can say that my pump is still working, and the filter did it's job quite well...


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

seems like you need a new tank


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Here's a little update for Mr. Scirocco:
Well, after about 4 weeks, I can say that my pump is still working, and the filter did it's job quite well...










Holy hell, wonder if that crap is in your tank or just coming from the fuel!? Maybe time to find a different fuel stop?








Brendan


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Nataku)*

I know Cathy already offred, but I have that bad boy too...look at the signature.
PM me we can talk.

_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_Tmechanic came over to help out with Glenn. We figured out where the vaccum leak(s) were. 
























Afterwards we took advantage of the decent weather and had a little BBQ, sat around and chatted. 








Sooo....does anyone have a spare throttle body intake boot for an mk1 laying around?


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_seems like you need a new tank

It's got a new tank
Accidental own...


















_Modified by wheeltowheel at 4:56 PM 5-26-2009_


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
It's got a new tank
Accidental own...

















_Modified by wheeltowheel at 4:56 PM 5-26-2009_

Well.. it has to be coming from somewhere. Filler next rusting out? Do you get your fuel from the same place? Very odd.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1BugYg0yxc
This is how I feel...isn't Cincy here yet???


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16lJRFyG8xA


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16lJRFyG8xA 

I made that. ^








Greg, then Tony, then Colin.


_Modified by smithma7 at 7:01 PM 5-26-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Well, someone actually called me about the Audi this afternoon, wants to come by and see it this evening. Hopefully it'll sell.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16lJRFyG8xA 

hahaha....


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

^^^
It would have been funny if Neptuno and G-Rocco passed you slowly, and then the last one went blasting past the camera


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hmm, after 7 and the guy hasn't called yet...


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

to do still before this upcoming trip?
- amsoil oil change, OEM filter
- top off/check gear oil level, again...amsoil
- double-inspect cooling system hoses/clamps/etc.
- rotate tires fore/aft
all to be done this weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_hmm, after 7 and the guy hasn't called yet...

Whenever I sold a car I've always had at least 3 guys like this.
Him: "OH MAN, I'm SO interested! I can come look tonight!"
Me: *waits 'till about 9pm and calls him back with no answer*
Him: *Calls back 2 days later* "Oh man, I'm so sorry. Something came up, but I can come look for sure tonight!"
Me: *holds off everything from that night and waits around for him, only to never hear from him again*

Ugh.....


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yup, I coulda been doing the brakes on my car right now


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ginster86roc)*

My list:
-Get and install new rear motor mount
-Get and install new stainless Borla muffler
-Utilize eraser wheel
-Install rear sway bar
-rewire left front speaker
-modify dash so radio goes in all the way
-change oil (Castrol GTX) and filter (Amsoil SuperDuty)


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

I love using the eraser wheel....it smells like oldskool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

only time I have ever had that ****ing Audi not want to start, when someone finally comes to look at it


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Transmission is in and all that is left is to fill it, torque lug bolts on driver's front wheel, torque axle nut and check oil level(changed it tonight) and take it for a spin. Then get it inspected and put some miles on it. Probably nothing else on the list will get done, but who cares, it will be at Cincy.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_only time I have ever had that ****ing Audi not want to start, when someone finally comes to look at it









No way! That thing must be cursed


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
No way! That thing must be cursed















Nah, it just doesn't want to leave.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
No way! That thing must be cursed

















yeah, I'm about done with it tho, I got an offer for $300, might take that, just to get rid of it, but that'll be an almost $450 loss









_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Nah, it just doesn't want to leave.










could be, by the shape it was in when I got it, this is about the best it's ever been treated.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
yeah, I'm about done with it tho, I got an offer for $300, might take that, just to get rid of it, but that'll be an almost $450 loss








.

All depends on how badly you need that fuel money...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yeah, that's the thing, that's almost half of the money I could use for fuel. Not that I won't be able to go if it doesn't sell, it'd just be that much easier on the bank account.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
yeah, I'm about done with it tho, I got an offer for $300, might take that, just to get rid of it, but that'll be an almost $450 loss 

Welcome to my world. Almost every car I've sold I lost money on, mostly because I was sick of it sitting around and just wanted it gone. Still, it's pretty sad.....


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I was in too much of a hurry to get something to drive, I should have paid a *little* more attention to how hard these things are to sell, could have saved myself all this headache


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

It's just difficult to sell _any_ car these days


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Enough of this Debbie downer talk!*

Here's a pic from my day at the office on Thursday...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_It's just difficult to sell _any_ car these days










yep


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
yep









Makes me wish I had some money to invest, there's tons of sweet deals out there on classic cars!


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_









Can you direct me to where you got that pretty please? Also what fuel lines did you use for the connections? TIA


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

So, correct me if I'm wrong, but WAS THIS THREAD HALF WAY DOWN THE PAGE with only a few weeks left to go??? What the heck???
In other news, I managed to get the purple one closer to being roadworthy, and a few other odd jobs before I started MARKING, which is what I'm doing right now. Gonna rain anyway, so no rush to get cars outside, 'cause our road will be a mudhole. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Edit: Did I not post this YESTERDAY morning?? The only reason I think this is that I have no marking on my lap THIS morning...too lazy to go get it....I may have finally lost it....please verify for me










_Modified by punchbug at 4:29 AM 5-27-2009_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_... Edit: Did I not post this YESTERDAY morning?? The only reason I think this is that I have no *cat* on my lap THIS morning...too lazy to go get it....I may have finally lost it....please verify for me











fixed


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

A little p*ssy always helps, 'eh Marc?


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_So, correct me if I'm wrong, but WAS THIS THREAD HALF WAY DOWN THE PAGE with only a few weeks left to go??? What the heck???


My theory? Many west-coasters couldn't care less about this thread. With the time difference, they just naturally post "later" than we do in threads that have no Cincy content what-so-ever, thereby moving the Cincy thread away from its proper place near the top of the forum.
OMG, just over a week before I'll start seeing some of you folks! Woooo hooooo!!!!!!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Goodmorning. Something funny happened last night. We were cooking dinner, then the oven just shut off on it's own. No clock or anything. Also noticed some outlets not working anymore. Hmm, must be a thrown breaker. I go to the basement to check, no thrown breakers. We find outlets all over the house not working, and the A/C is no longer working either. (yay) We unplugged everything, I shut off the main breaker, then switched off all of the breakers, tightened all of the wire connections, switched them all back on, and threw the main back on. Still no juice. The landlord is coming this afternoon to have a look. I'm no electrical engineer, but you either have juice or you don't, right? If the breaker isn't thrown, then there should be juice! Strange for just some of the outlets to stop working and for others to be fine. I'm almost thinking one of the 120 legs might have stopped working but WTF would have caused that?
Brendan


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

It is certainly possible to 'lose a leg', which can make all sorts of nutty things happen with your wiring depending upon how the electrician wired the house. It could've gone dead at the transformer, or really anywhere. It's also possible that your main switch (the 'big' breaker) has malfunctioned and is only supplying power to one side. 
_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_ I'm no electrical engineer, but you either have juice or you don't, right? If the breaker isn't thrown, then there should be juice! 
It's not uncommon for breakers to just flat-out fail, especially if they get tripped fairly often. They're not built for high-cycle switching like a light switch. (not saying that you were doing this)


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

consider calling the power company?
if one of the 120 legs went down, then the other leg should still be up, so any circuit breakers on the other side of your breaker panel would still be live.
go look at the meter on the outside of the house and see if it is still spinning.
if you see one that isnt spinning, take a look at the security tag on the box to see if its a different color than normal. IE blue means live, yellow means your service was disconnected by the power company. those guys are sneaky and will shut you off and drive away before your ceiling fan even stops spinning.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Jon, you ever decide on coming out to Cincy?!?! 










_Modified by mr lee at 7:35 AM 5-27-2009_


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_ATTENTION EVERYONE:

THE PHENOM WILL BE COMING TO CINCY

paypal sent.










_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Jon, you ever decide on coming out to Cincy?!?! 









_Modified by mr lee at 7:35 AM 5-27-2009_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

i don't read....


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_i don't read....









well he did post that in the Camping thread so you are somewhat excused


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yay, more printing, *crosses fingers that it will all be done by Friday*


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'm thinking I might just end up parting out this Audi, after Cincy


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

Goodmorning.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Well, the delivery of my parts is scheduled for next Tuesday, the 2nd. Which means I'll have 1 day to do the rear motor mount and muffler, in addition to anything else that still needs to get done. I work Tuesday and Thursday nights, so I can't make the hour drive to my Dad's where the car is.
I think I'll just order another mount from GAP or something. It'll probably show up on Friday, so I can put it on Saturday.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I always hate to see a decent running car get parted, but I can also relate to your frustration. Post up in your for sale thread that you're gonna part it, that can sometimes stir the fence-sitters into doing something.
If you do end up parting it, I might be interested in the seats and the transmission. But keep it intact if possible.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Oh yeah, I'd much prefer it to go away whole, would be so much easier and it would just disappear.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_I'm thinking I might just end up parting out this Audi, after Cincy










not worth the time. imo 
your asking price is fair, i feel ya on being frustrated, but try and hold out for a buyer who will buy the whole car.








i hope it works out for the best in any case.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

It'd be nice to have the motor from the Audi in the Scirocco, it's a 10.5:1 8v


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_It is certainly possible to 'lose a leg', which can make all sorts of nutty things happen with your wiring depending upon how the electrician wired the house. It could've gone dead at the transformer, or really anywhere. It's also possible that your main switch (the 'big' breaker) has malfunctioned and is only supplying power to one side. It's not uncommon for breakers to just flat-out fail, especially if they get tripped fairly often. They're not built for high-cycle switching like a light switch. (not saying that you were doing this)

From what the landlord told me, the fuse panel was replaced about 5 years ago with breakers. The main switch looks a little worse for wear but the rest of them look good. One thing I did forget to check was to look at the nifty chart the landlord made up and see what stuff is on what leg. I was making a mental note of what outlets were dead and which ones were on so you'd think that if everything that was out was on one side, I would have noticed. And as far as high-cycling the breakers, unless the previous occupants did that, I doubt it. I've never had to throw a breaker since we've been here, other than when I shut everything down to hook up the welder.


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_consider calling the power company?
if one of the 120 legs went down, then the other leg should still be up, so any circuit breakers on the other side of your breaker panel would still be live.
go look at the meter on the outside of the house and see if it is still spinning.
if you see one that isnt spinning, take a look at the security tag on the box to see if its a different color than normal. IE blue means live, yellow means your service was disconnected by the power company. those guys are sneaky and will shut you off and drive away before your ceiling fan even stops spinning.

Welp, all of our bills are paid, and we have "partial" power so I doubt that's it. I'm guessing the electric company will be involved though, unless my landlord knows some things that I don't. (which is entirely possible) But when I called him yesterday he sounded pretty stumped. Either way it sucks because it's 85 degrees with 90% humidity, and our oven is out of commission so it will make cooking dinner interesting.








Brendan


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Either way it sucks because it's 85 degrees with 90% humidity, and our oven is out of commission so it will make cooking dinner interesting.









If it makes you feel any better, we don't have an oven. 
Bizzarely, we didn't even notice. The kitchen in our house had been remodeled, lots of drawers and cabinet, but no full size oven. Weird, huh? We ended up buying a counter-top convection oven, which works and can even do medium pizzas, but it does suck not having a full-size oven. Usually we can only do meat or veggies and not both.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
If it makes you feel any better, we don't have an oven. 
Bizzarely, we didn't even notice. The kitchen in our house had been remodeled, lots of drawers and cabinet, but no full size oven. Weird, huh? We ended up buying a counter-top convection oven, which works and can even do medium pizzas, but it does suck not having a full-size oven. Usually we can only do meat or veggies and not both. 









So the previous owner ate out alot I take it.
Ultra Yuppy!
" Here let me show you our beautiful new kitchen."
" Why would I need an oven? It's not like we actually cook in here."


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_I'm thinking I might just end up parting out this Audi, after Cincy









2wd Audi's do make good parts cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Audi to me = Quattro


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BluDemon)*

is there a sign up site yet?
I'll be there......... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yeah, the signup is going
http://scirocco.org/list/ohio2k9.reg/


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Anyone know where I can find a pair of Yokohama ES100s in 195 50 15?
I was about two blocks from home when I picked up a 2" long razor blade in the tread of my left rear tire this morning.

















_Modified by vwdaun at 3:31 PM 5-27-2009_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Oh and btw, I have *no* idea if we'll have t-shirts this year. Brett said he was going to try and order some last week, but he's not gotten back to me on that.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

i hope I don't have poison ivy next week... ugh.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Anyone know where I can find a pair of Yokohama ES100s in 195 50 15?
I was about two blocks from home when I picked up a 2" long razor blade in the tread of my left rear tire this morning.

















d'oh


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Anyone know where I can find a pair of Yokohama ES100s in 195 50 15?


I have four brand new ones in that size in the garage. Unfortunately, they're attached to a Porsche.
In other news, I did a coolant change in the brown car (in the rain this afternoon), and drained the coolant on the yellow one for further work. And ordered two new tires for the brown one, after the fronts got worn out with bad alignment after the suspension swap last year (you may recall my car bouncing a lot at Cincy last year).
Oh yeah, and I'm one M10x85 bolt away from putting the motor in the 914. Who would have thought that'd be so hard to find...


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
I have four brand new ones in that size in the garage. Unfortunately, they're attached to a Porsche.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Oh yeah, and I'm one M10x85 bolt away from putting the motor in the 914. Who would have thought that'd be so hard to find...

I would, last time I needed a long bolt, it also needed to be threaded most of the way up the shaft, I couldn't find a bolt that long, let alone threaded that far up the shaft, I ended up getting a chunk of all thread and welding a nut on the end.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
I have four brand new ones in that size in the garage. Unfortunately, they're attached to a Porsche.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ydrogs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ydrogs* »_
Can you direct me to where you got that pretty please? Also what fuel lines did you use for the connections? TIA

It's just a generic filter from autozone iirc


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

hi scirocco forum.

guess who broke a m_ther effing *TOOTH* today while at lunch?
<---raises hand
yup...that's right. 
right after i renewed my tag registration @ the DMV (birfday tomorry) i walked over to a mexican buffet in the same shopping plaza. was about my third bite into things, when i took a bite and felt a :
-pop-

and just like that, my right second rearmost molar (number 31 i was told) decided to bust in two. i felt the tooth with my tounge and said:








it had split from crown to gumline, but suprisingly it was not painful at this point.
i c-a-l-m-l-y got up from my table and went to the bathroom to check things out: "oh sh!t" was roughly what i said when i saw what had happened.
i went back to the cashier and politely paid my tab, leaving a freshly piled pile of mexican buffet on the plate...hardly touched. went to work, called a few dentists, found one that could see me **right now**...and *4oo bux later*, i'm sitting here with you...waiting for my 'scrip to kick in.








i did NOT cause a ruckus at the cashier, nor did i try to raise any kind of claim w/ the restaurant...it wasn't their fault.
now before anyone asks...it was NOT anything in what i ate...i was eating a soft tortilla for crimenys sake. it was a combination of pressure, angle, and a tooth that prolly had problems already the dentist i saw told me.
^there goes some of my cincy money.^ 





























but alas...i am still going!
oh yeah...and how's that for a birthday-eve present? tomorrow i turn the big 4-oh.








know what sux the most? i brought this shizz on myself...i believe i jinxed myself like 2 weeks ago. i hadda dip into my cincy funds when my g/fs battery took a dump in her car.
i said then (_and if o-o-o-o-nly i'd known_): "yeah, it's awright hunny...as long as nothing stupid happens between now and cincy...*watch me break a tooth or something redonkulous like that*.

careful whatcha wish for folks....i'm here ta tell ya 'bout it.








cincy scirocco content:








mr lee, g-rocco and myself.
i am deterimined to show folks, come hell/high water/dry socket (<--let's hope not the latter, BTDT)
now? back to the thread...
<---still waiting for the hydros to kick in, as the local is beginning to wear off.









_Modified by ginster86roc at 5:30 PM 5-27-2009_


_Modified by ginster86roc at 5:31 PM 5-27-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

fixed










Well, yeah, the cat does get to be on my lap, but only when I'm feeding him. He's eating a bit on his own, but he's thin as a rail. I'll continue with the "last chance" meds for a few more days and then I'll have to make the call on him I guess. 

@ ginster: Heck, that's ALL??? My last dentist bill was $1600! But at least I have fancy bling to show for it. GL with the repair, and the timing's SO typical. And welcome to old age eh?








@ Brandon: We were at the cottage once and ALL the power went out. Turned out the main line from the road had corroded and shorted out. Funny thing was that just above where it shorted out was a very scalded looking shrub that was slowly being electrocuted. My uncle had been trying to figure out what was wrong with it for months!



_Modified by punchbug at 3:39 PM 5-27-2009_


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_I have four brand new ones in that size in the garage. Unfortunately, they're attached to a Porsche.
That's a great size for it.







Mine actually has 205s on it (ooh, and I have a pic now!)









_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_oh yeah...and how's that for a birthday-eve present? tomorrow i turn the big 4-oh.
Ow. Weird, I had the same thing happen just before I turned 41...


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_@ ginster:And welcome to old age eh?









[hands on hips] no she di-int!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_guess who broke a m_ther effing *TOOTH* today while at lunch?
and just like that, my right second rearmost molar (number 31 i was told) decided to bust in two. i felt the tooth with my tounge and said:








it had split from crown to gumline, but suprisingly it was not painful at this point.


I do appreciate you being more in depth with the wording so as to avoid an im from little ol' me saying something along the lines of "GIVE ME MORE DETAILS!" because that's the kind of nerd I am








I know this is kind of stupid of me to even put on here...but off-topic is ON topic in the Scirocco forum







As you all know, I'm going to school for Dental Hygiene. That means I learn how to clean people's teeth. That means I need people/patients to work on. As of right now I need more patients...I have to complete 13 more people this semester.








If any of you in the Twin Cities/western WI area would like to volunteer and help me out I would love you forever!







Please IM me if you are at all willing to help.
I don't expect anyone to want to...but if you do, that's great too. Thanks for listening!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (kerensky)*

Here's a big ol' http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for Carl. Hoping those pills kicked in by now.
Also here's a http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif for your birthday. HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
I ordered a mess o' parts from GAP today, mostly related to maintenance and such. Brake pads, reverse light switch, door pins. 
Already received a delivery confirmation from UPS. It'll be here tomorrow. 
Gotta love the GAP. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_ because that's the kind of nerd I am 


teeheehee. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit: can't wait ta meetcha, either.










_Modified by ginster86roc at 6:25 PM 5-27-2009_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ginster86roc)*

dude Ginster... you are a braver man that I... not that I'm doing any better myself with budget and personal issues involving allergic plant reactions... but I WILL finish this Cabby and it WILL drive 900miles to Cincy (god willing). 
I know it's the week before and things are bound to come up. I encourage everyone to keep their heads high and keep pushing. 
Can't wait to see everyone next weekend!


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

looking forward to seeing some pics of that cool lil vert.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_(ooh, and I have a pic now!)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Can't wait to see everyone next weekend!









^true dat.^
(just ate some ibuprofen)

_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_issues involving allergic plant reactions...

ne'er got poison ivy myself, but by your trials and tribulations...i would NOT want to either.

_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_but I WILL finish this Cabby and it WILL drive 900miles to Cincy (god willing). 


yes, you shall. now put down that keyboard and get bizzay!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
^true dat.^
(just ate some ibuprofen)


I hope you took that with food.
Last fall, just before Thanksgiving, I got the flu. I took ibuprofen to lower my fever. I didn't take it with food. It caused a ulcer in my eso****us that rendered me unable to eat for 2 weeks, and unable to drink anything (up to and including water) for several days. Not fun.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Oh yeah, I am proud to announce that I am the third owner of a beautiful 1985 BMW 524td.








And lemme tell ya, it sure is sweet.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^ Awesome! Glad to hear it worked out!


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (Nataku)*

are you positive you can still even buy those tires? didn't see them on there sites?


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
@ Brandon: We were at the cottage once and ALL the power went out. Turned out the main line from the road had corroded and shorted out. 

Yeouch! Brandon? Try B-R-E-N-D-A-N.








That's ok, I'm seriously used to people spelling it wrong. It was wrong on both my 1st draft high school and college diplomas.








Power is fixed. It was the main breaker. All better now! AC and oven, got a home made tuna noodle casserole in there right now!
Brendan


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*

Oh, almost forgot other replies:
Chris16vRocco: NICE! I would have swooped it up too if I were in your position. Those cars can be pretty quick too with a few modifications. I wonder if any gasser 5-speeds will swap? 
ginster86roc: Man, I feel sorry for you. The Dentist is about two steps above hell for me. (sorry Amber!!!) I'm lucky, *knock on wood* I've never had any issues with my teefs, other than one filling a LONG time ago. Glad you can still make it to Cincy though!!!!
MrLee: We won't make fun of you for having a swollen face.








Everyone else who has a 914: Damn you all! I wish I had one!







Someday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Brendan


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Oh yeah, I am proud to announce that I am the third owner of a beautiful 1985 BMW 524td.








And lemme tell ya, it sure is sweet.









Congrats! Can I ask what the asking price was? 
I'm wondering if this local one is worth picking up.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
Yeouch! Brandon? Try B-R-E-N-D-A-N.








That's ok, I'm seriously used to people spelling it wrong. It was wrong on both my 1st draft high school and college diplomas.








Power is fixed. It was the main breaker. All better now! AC and oven, got a home made tuna noodle casserole in there right now!
Brendan

Oh LOL, the A instead of E was an straight up error, I knew it was Brendan, but the ending would have been a crapshoot. Call me Kathy if you want to get even, it seems to be the default spelling.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
Everyone else who has a 914: Damn you all! I wish I had one!







Someday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Brendan

Same here! 
I will own a 914 someday- but not until I have a 944 Turbo... err, I mean RWD Scirocco


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

LOL, the only thing Porsches are good for is leaking oil out of the wrong end. I've got one dribbling on my shop floor now. But 914s are way cool. Chris? You sure have a fine stable for such a young guy!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
Congrats! Can I ask what the asking price was? 
I'm wondering if this local one is worth picking up.

It said "make offer" on the windshield, we agreed on $1500.
The battery is toast, however. No biggie, my Dad's old Dodge pickup blew a head gasket today (good thing his Passats brake line is fixed), and it happened to have a 41 series battery (of old VW sizing) in it (brand new as of last week, too). So I'm borrowing that for a couple of days until I buy a new battery. 
It doesn't have a whole lot of low-end power, but once the turbo spools up it's not too bad.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_are you positive you can still even buy those tires? didn't see them on there sites? 

I was worried about that... confirmed. They are NLA in that size.
Sooooo.... I'm not sure what I'm gonna do for the moment.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Bad news gang.
We will not have t-shirts for sale this year at Cincy. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Bad news gang.
We will not have t-shirts for sale this year at Cincy. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

aww crap, my first year, and no t-shirt to commemorate the event
on a different note, Daun, am I allowed to do an oil change in the non-kia parking area? I'll be 2600 miles into my adventure then, and it'll be beggin for an oil change


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_hi scirocco forum.

guess who broke a m_ther effing *TOOTH* today while at lunch?
<---raises hand
yup...that's right. 

^there goes some of my cincy money.^





























but alas...i am still going!

_Modified by ginster86roc at 5:31 PM 5-27-2009_

Damn! Well at least you have the right priorities.








And happy B day.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Let's see... 
Congrats on the BMW Chris. 
It sucks that you still have poison ivy, Rob. From what I remember as a kid though, it should be gone by Cincy? 
Also sucks that there will be no shirts, but Cincy is more than just a t shirt. Plus some of us ordered key chains...








It seems that everyone is having some sort of a problem lately. All I had to do on the Scirocco was check and maybe add some more oil, fill the transmission with gear oil, put battery back in, airboot, and torque lug bolts and axle nut. Called the shop I have our cars inspected at and he said he could do it tomorrow if I dropped it off. All is good, until I get a call from my wife. Seems that the excavator digging a trench for power to my mother-in-law's new home cut the wire to the well pump. This place we are staying at shares the well since both building are hers(while we arrange to have our home built nearby). So I buy a splice kit after work and on the way home think of how much fun this will be-220V, it's raining, muddy holes and heat gun. Almost like playing with a hairdryer in the bathtub. Needless to say, the car still isn't done and won't be inspected tomorrow, but with any luck at all, Friday will be the day. I did at least torque the lugnuts and axle nut. And we really can't blame the excavator operator on this one-typically the wires follow the water line. Not this one. It went a different direction. WTF?










_Modified by crazyaboutrocs at 8:24 PM 5-27-2009_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









How's the yellow one doing? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Sorry to hear about the tee shirts, Daun.
If it's any consolation, ya'll can order "Cincy or Bust" shirts for Cincy delivery and I hope to make a few MK1 and MK2 Scirocco outline shirts in each size for sale at Cincy.
The "Cincy or Bust" shirt was patterned after Carl's cool painter's tape art as seen on his car two years ago. I can't find a pic of the shirt or Carl's tape job.
Here's one of the outline shirts:








I might do them in blue ink, though.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

Oh, and....HAPPY BIRTHDAY, CARL!! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

























































(20 minutes or so early)


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
I have four brand new ones in that size in the garage. Unfortunately, they're attached to a Porsche.



so... either there's a new meaning for the word "unfortunately" or I've just been unclear on the concept all along.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_ I *can* find a pic of Carl's tape job.










thx for the b-day wishes jim...your rivets are in my possession, too.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Eistreiber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eistreiber* »_so... either there's a new meaning for the word "unfortunately" or I've just been unclear on the concept all along.









Karl, I damn near spit on the monitor I laughed so hard.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

so one week away... the car still doesn't always idle right, "needs" (according to the roomate) a diff alt pulley to line up better, "needs" (according to me and the gf) a stereo installed.
AND WHAT DO I DO??????

I start refinishing the wheels I've decided to put on the roc. They should look sweet if I can get the prepped right so the paint sticks. Still need to sort out which tires I am going to use. And give the extra tires to my co-worker to thro on her beater car.
:hint hint: I have A LOOOOOOTTTTTT of sanding ahead of me!! And on a somewhat uncommon wheel!!










_Modified by Rocco_crossing at 12:46 AM 5-28-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_aww crap, my first year, and no t-shirt to commemorate the event
on a different note, Daun, am I allowed to do an oil change in the non-kia parking area? I'll be 2600 miles into my adventure then, and it'll be beggin for an oil change

Jimbo-Timbo to the rescue?? Hint, hint...I know, it's just too late eh. If someone wants to come up with a quick and simple design, I bet I could get my sticker place to do them. But I'd need a design and approximate numbers for each size. They would be a downgrade from the usual ones most likely. Mull it over today and I can call them when I get home from work to find out what they can do on a short time frame. I'll call and find out what sort of image they need to work from.


_Modified by punchbug at 3:04 AM 5-28-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Eistreiber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eistreiber* »_

so... either there's a new meaning for the word "unfortunately" or I've just been unclear on the concept all along.









I suspect he means the tires will die of age checking before they get the nubs worn off them...(just bugging you Chris, but the yellow car gets priority now eh?)


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

i took nothing but 10 advil a day at times for my back years ago, no food...
anyway since we're not going, pm me if someone is interested in taking our room reservation (smoking)...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

Oh...my...GOD. My cat is eating regular cat food, on his own, okay, maybe not much, but he's real interested in it for the first time in like a MONTH. Likely just the steroids, but we'll ross THAT bridge when we get to it. It frees up a TON of my time if he can eat on his own again. He's starting to get annoying again too, so I'm cautiously optimistic.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_so one week away... the car still doesn't always idle right, "needs" (according to the roomate) a diff alt pulley to line up better, "needs" (according to me and the gf) a stereo installed.
AND WHAT DO I DO??????

I start refinishing the wheels I've decided to put on the roc.

And here you were *so* close to having a Scirocco at Cincy. Just remember, Sciroccos have a spiteful streak in them, and you're just asking to have yourself stranded half-way across Illinois.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Oh...my...GOD. My cat is eating regular cat food, on his own, okay, maybe not much, but he's real interested in it for the first time in like a MONTH. Likely just the steroids, but we'll ross THAT bridge when we get to it. It frees up a TON of my time if he can eat on his own again. He's starting to get annoying again too, so I'm cautiously optimistic.

Yay!!! Good kitty! Glad to hear that, it's never fun having a sick pet.
No T-shirt? FAIL! Nah, just kidding. No big deal. I'll just wear my shirts from the last couple Cincy's.









Brendan


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Jimbo-Timbo to the rescue?? Hint, hint...I know, it's just too late eh. 

Completely. It would have been nice had I been able to get an answer out of Brett sooner, but no.....
Next year, methinks moving the sign-up page and the t-shirt work to someone a little more "in-touch" with the group is in order. Brett has unfortunately dropped off the Scirocco-world radar ever since he moved out of New York. This makes me sad, especially since he is such a wealth of info on these little cars, not to mention very entertaining to talk to. (And that's not even mentioning Frank.)

_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_If someone wants to come up with a quick and simple design, I bet I could get my sticker place to do them. But I'd need a design and approximate numbers for each size.

Your heart is in the right place dear, but I doubt that there's any real possibility at this late stage of the game. And shirt sizes? That's a complete guesstimate. You have enough on your plate with a sick cat and cars that still aren't on the road. Just concentrate on being ready to hop in a Scirocco (one week from today OMG!) and head southwest.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
I was worried about that... confirmed. They are NLA in that size.
Sooooo.... I'm not sure what I'm gonna do for the moment.

you might be able to find a slightly used set on bimmer forums or something, i do occasionally see a set of those go up. 
hope you get it figured out just the same.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well, at this time next week I will be cruising from CO to MO
EDIT:
OWNED










_Modified by twardnw at 4:33 PM 5-28-2009_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

this time next week Ill be dragging through the last day of work before cincy


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

at this time next week i'll be prepping cars, packing, and waiting for the crew to roll in from Co.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

At this time next week the CO crew will be crossing into Kansas, if things go well.

eh... can't beleive I just said "into Kansas, if things go well".


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Eistreiber)*

at this time next week i will be sitting in front of my computer at work hating you all. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*

at this time next week i will be half to Cincy, Tennessee state line


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*

i miss driving through the south. good luck on the journey everyone and drive safely.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eistreiber* »_At this time next week the CO crew will be crossing into Kansas, if things go well.

eh... can't beleive I just said "into Kansas, if things go well".










dammit! now we're cursed!!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

At this time next week I will be at work, where I am right now, and not know what I'm going to be working on.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

woo! new phone arrived!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Any bets as to how long before you kill this one too?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I didn't kill a single one of the last 3







bugs in the firmware that Samsung/ATT/Qualcomm failed to address


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I hope it is this quiet in here because everyone is preparing for Cincy


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Damn tent poles better arrive soon! They're supposed to be here this week. I wanna get this tent washed and then set up to dry.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (Nataku)*

At this time next week, I'll be grilling stuff and cracking open beers with at least one visitor from Montreal (aka 'Mtl') and his Scirocco, as well as PA/NJ locals at my place.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*








For some reason this song reminded me of the Scirocco forum...I think it had to do with a word they said...ducks??







I love you guys.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UToAWHBVrk0
**PLEASE NOTE** I am in no way trying to offend anyone, and I'm sorry if I do...the song was just hilarious to me and I had to share it with you all


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_At this time next week, I'll be grilling stuff and cracking open beers with at least one visitor from Montreal (aka 'Mtl') and his Scirocco, as well as PA/NJ locals at my place.









Oh LOL, Denny just got home in the Mustang, he gets someone else to wrench on it. Anyway, it's a built 5.0L, has huge fat tires on the back/skinnies on the front, and no wipers. And it's raining. I guess it took him forever to get home! He looks stressed, I'm laughing...
ANyway, at this time next week, I'll be turning south from Erie Pa!! WooHooo!!!!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Oh, I forgot to mention, at this time next week, I'll be smiling!!!!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

I'm not sure what's more disturbing, that they actually wrote and performed the song or that you somehow managed to find it, I'm pretty sure I don't want to know what youn were searching when you came across it.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

^^ +1


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

So if my car is painted by say... Thursday
How safe would it be to drive there on Friday with rock chips and all?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

better tape up that front end


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

look what has arrived... oh my!


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
ANyway, at this time next week, I'll be turning south from Erie Pa!! WooHooo!!!!!


This time next week you could be in Wilmington tossing back a cold one if you didn't have to WORK on Thursday. Don't you feel a sore throat coming on or something???


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

and tonight is beer bottling night


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_I'm not sure what's more disturbing, that they actually wrote and performed the song or that you somehow managed to find it, I'm pretty sure I don't want to know what youn were searching when you came across it.


Oh, gimme a break. You like it. Deep down inside that heart of yours, you were quite amused by the song.







I came across a different song they made/performed via an old high school teacher.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

It was kinda cute but the first thing that came to my mind was, the biggest homophobes tend to be guys who are deep in the closet, so, where does the duck fit in? Is it like the gerbil thing? Is he into duck scheizer? Just what kind of ultra freaky is pat roberts into that he could even picture duck sex, let alone verbalize it.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

mmkay, ~45 minutes till bottling commences







I'll be tossing a few in the car to bring with me, but I don't think a week will be quite long enough time for it to properly age


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
This time next week you could be in Wilmington tossing back a cold one if you didn't have to WORK on Thursday. Don't you feel a sore throat coming on or something???









Says he who was gonna DITCH Cincy altogether because of <wait for it....................> WORK!!!! <ducking>

Nope, them kiddies need edu-ma-cating right until the end. No mercy. Cough cough...maybe I have H1N1...sniffle...I may have to stay home, now that you mention it.....just for the sake of public health and all.








EDIT: God bless Belgian brewers!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







How are the brewerss of Washington making out??? 

_Modified by punchbug at 7:19 PM 5-28-2009_


_Modified by punchbug at 7:21 PM 5-28-2009_


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Says he who was gonna DITCH Cincy altogether because of <wait for it....................> WORK!!!! <ducking>


I have nothing more to say about that... My decision has been made, even if I get fired over it...!









_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Nope, them kiddies need edu-ma-cating right until the end. No mercy. Cough cough...maybe I have H1N1...sniffle...I may have to stay home, now that you mention it.....just for the sake of public health and all.










yeah, well you'd best call and let me know so I can show up earlier then eh?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
yeah, well you'd best call and let me know so I can show up earlier then eh?


You will be the second to know. You can figure out who the first is.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_At this time next week, I'll be grilling stuff and cracking open beers with at least one visitor from Montreal (aka 'Mtl') and his Scirocco, as well as PA/NJ locals at my place.









Yeah!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Yeah!









I see Metal Marc's already rockin out.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
EDIT: God bless Belgian brewers!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







How are the brewerss of Washington making out??? 


I was there to taste some of the first batch of the Freemont Brewery! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Yum!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
I have nothing more to say about that... My decision has been made, even if I get fired over it...!










So, are you coming to Cincy my friend?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*









I just love how clean and stock that car is. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

i'll play:
this time next week i should hopefully be nestled into a bed somewhere close(r) to cincy...if not there already.

*giggle*


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_I hope it is this quiet in here because everyone is preparing for Cincy









In some way or another, yes....
The 172 is all put back together firewall-aft. And firewall forward is pretty close. As for the rest of my evening, it was spent chatting with Andy & Susan. See, there's a great big hangar-swap about to commence here at Moraine Airpark. Basically this means:
-Andy & Susan are moving 3 airplanes (one in pieces) and tons of spares / memorabilia etc out of their two adjoining "T" hangars down to what used to be the maintenance hangar. (When I say a lot of stuff, picture the barn full of Scirocco parts at my parent's, but substitue antique airplane parts.)
-Brad & I are moving two airplanes and a whole lot of tools etc into the hangars vacated by Andy & Susan.
So what does this have to do with Sciroccos? It means that I will once again have a (mostly) dedicated space that I can work on / store a Scirocco or two without traipsing all over the airport as I do now.
We're figuring this is going to take most of a week. Naturally, the week before Cincy.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_i'll play:

WTH, me too.
This time next week I will probably be anticipating the arrival of Drew & Cathy at my parent's. (or perhaps if they get an early enough start, they'll be there by now.)


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

^ with my seeing my brother in VA i just shmight be getting @ your p(parents') place l-a-t-e thursday eve/nite.

we'll see.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I suspect he means the tires will die of age checking before they get the nubs worn off them.

This. Although I am literally one M10x85 bolt away from putting the engine in. Then I think I'll get a big kick-in-the-pants to work harder.

_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
But the yellow car gets priority now eh?

Nothing really gets 'priority' these days. I work on one until I can't/have to wait for something, then start going on the next one. I think of it as the circle of life.

_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
How's the yellow one doing? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

She's sitting in the driveway getting wet (it's been raining for two days and is going to rain for another two, I think), with wires hanging out everywhere and no antifreeze. Tomorrow I'm picking up a can of spray paint to do quick repairs on the body damage. And once it stops raining, I'll be heading to a junkyard to get an axle. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I plan on having Ontario license plates in a few weeks and to get her to at least one show/get-together this summer. 








In other news, the brown car has gotten it's coolant swapped and two new tires mounted (replacing the ones I destroyed last year when I decided not to get an alignment after doing a suspension swap







). One little, non-essential electrical thing, and the car'll be "Cincy Ready".


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
She's sitting in the driveway getting wet (it's been raining for two days and is going to rain for another two, I think), with wires hanging out everywhere and no antifreeze. Tomorrow I'm picking up a can of spray paint to do quick repairs on the body damage. And once it stops raining, I'll be heading to a junkyard to get an axle. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I plan on having Ontario license plates in a few weeks and to get her to at least one show/get-together this summer. 

That's nice though! I'd be thrilled to see it at a show this year!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
That's nice though! I'd be thrilled to see it at a show this year!









I'm pretty confident that it'll be at least one, but definitely won't be winning any awards (yet).


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

This time next week Mandy I will be sleeping in Amsterdam NY most likely...That is unless Julie's up for joining the East Coast Caravan....
Finished the car up tonight and brought it over to the shop to get it inspected and left it. Tomorrow it will be legal and I'll put some miles on this weekend and a good wash, wax and vacuum. And tomorrow, we help my mother-in-law move. Fun.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
I'm pretty confident that it'll be at least one, but definitely won't be winning any awards (yet).

It's not for the win, it's all about having a blast







I intended it to be my daily driver after all, one that I'd take to shows and just drive the heck out of


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

last minute air bag install http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
WTH, me too.
This time next week I will probably be anticipating the arrival of Drew & Cathy at my parent's. (or perhaps if they get an early enough start, they'll be there by now.)

I got up late to get a drink, and this made me smile.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_l










Why does it look like it's winking at me?
It is kinda sexy, but I just don't swing that way.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
And here you were *so* close to having a Scirocco at Cincy. Just remember, Sciroccos have a spiteful streak in them, and you're just asking to have yourself stranded half-way across Illinois.









No worries Daun. I *think* i figured out at least one of the issues with the idle. and I will be free MOST of saturday to work on the car. Obviously the cars needs come first, then wheels. my roomate did offer me the good set of 15s if worse comes to worse.
now to get the CIS tools from my buddy and double check everything.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Nothing really gets 'priority' these days. I work on one until I can't/have to wait for something, then start going on the next one. I think of it as the circle of life.


Okay, THAT'S IT!!!!!







I'm talking to Waterfall.







She needs to ditch Tank. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif You have life all figured out, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and your priorities straight. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And that sounds like my place, but three of mine are looking at me asking for paint. THAT will be an expensive circle, that one. (No, neither of the MkIIs need it at least, but there are two 88's that really, really want it, and one of them's BIG. And the 79 will get a NICE paint job)

_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
And once it stops raining, I'll be heading to a junkyard to get an axle. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I plan on having Ontario license plates in a few weeks and to get her to at least one show/get-together this summer. 










If you get historic plates, the renewal is only $18 a year! I just got Klausie a set.









_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
In other news, the brown car has gotten it's coolant swapped and two new tires mounted (replacing the ones I destroyed last year when I decided not to get an alignment after doing a suspension swap







). One little, non-essential electrical thing, and the car'll be "Cincy Ready".










Awesomeness!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by punchbug at 2:55 AM 5-29-2009_


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

Oh yeah and this time next week i will be somewhere near halfway through Ill. and still driving strong anticipating Ind!! We'll see how the gf feels whe we get that far.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
If you get historic plates, the renewal is only $18 a year! I just got Klausie a set.









That's the plan!







We've got them on the bug too. They even look better, not having 14 numbers and letters like the normal ones. Unfortunately, we can't get classic car insurance though, because then I can't drive it http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_last minute air bag install http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 






































THAT is just too sexy. LOVE the eyebrows on it too. (Also loving the lack of dents/rust/carnage etc, but that's just cause mine needs major love from the body shop)

_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
That's the plan!







We've got them on the bug too. They even look better, not having 14 numbers and letters like the normal ones. Unfortunately, we can't get classic car insurance though, because then I can't drive it http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

I knew that, but get it appraised anyway! Awesome, can't wait to bug you in person, what are these PLANS of which you speaK? They sound like a form of weakness!!!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

morning. we will be at Timbo's for departure exactly one week from RIGHT NOW!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_morning. we will be at Timbo's for departure exactly one week from RIGHT NOW! 

And I will be late.








Just kidding!
I still need to do the front pads and discs. Then the reverse light switch. An oil change would be nice, too. Oh yeah, then get the damn car inspected. 
A wash and vaccuum would be nice.








CINCY TIME IS ALMOST HERE!


----------



## britishrocco (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

less thant a week







can't wait any longer, the scirocco is ready...hope she will last the whole run


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (britishrocco)*

Weather report is still a ways away, but it looks promising.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Goodmorning, need to pick up a cheap sleepingbag, need one anyway, and change my oil, and pickup a car chasrger for my phone, maybe, and figure out where the money is coming from.


----------



## 8716valver (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Wish i could go!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Goodmorning, need to pick up a cheap sleepingbag, need one anyway, and change my oil, and pickup a car chasrger for my phone, maybe, and figure out where the money is coming from.


I'm still bringing that tent for you


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

The Scirocco is inspected, so all is legal now. She stalled last night both times I came to a stop. Did the same thing to my wife when she picked it up for me. So I will have to check that out. Other than that, it is running fine so far. 
Any thought on stalling when coming to a stop?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

vacuum leak ?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

this time next week I should be 3/4 of the way to Cincy!!!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I certainly hope so


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

this time next week I expect to be at Cincy drinking a cold drink


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
I'm still bringing that tent for you

And you have no idea how much I appreciate that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## madarua (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

I'll vote for vacuum leak too.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*

x2 if I do not go Crazy first









_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_this time next week I expect to be at Cincy drinking a cold drink


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_this time next week I expect to be at Cincy drinking a cold drink

you leaving at 5am to get out there?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

got an alignment appointment set up for Monday morning


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I vote myself for most bottom page wins


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_I vote myself for most bottom page wins









Oh wait that was Fraser not me


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
you leaving at 5am to get out there?

I think the KC crew is trying to leave around 5am...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ok, i definitely absolutely most decidedly do NOT WANT TO BE AT WORK TODAY!!!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Done work! 
I'm leaving, fools! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*

I'm leavin in 15. Tired of sitting here waiting on computers to do something.
Brendan


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'm leaving, but I'll be back soon.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I took today off, and didn't bother using any personal time since Monday was a holiday and I worked it. A day off without using accumulated time is nice. On the other hand I helped my mother-in-law move. So now I am tired and sore. Nothing a couple of beers won't fix. But for now, I am going to check the car out for something I may have missed that would cause a vacuum leak and look for an emblem for Julie.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (8716valver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8716valver* »_Wish i could go! 









You can, just not in a Scirocco.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_vacuum leak ?

You guessed it Rob. Went out to see if I forgot something and sure enough the hose connected to the airbox was off. Should be good to go.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

I got a motor mount in today, it's the stock one from GAP. It'll go on the silver car tomorrow. The Techtonics HD one is supposed to come in on Tuesday, along with my new Borla. I figure the motor mount, muffler, and rear sway bar install is a little much for one day.
I also got some new goodies for the BMW today. Rain-X Latitude wiper blades (they kick ass), which were installed mere seconds before the downpour started. I also got new BMW roundels for the hood and truck lid, since the original ones are faded and discolored. And I got new lift supports for the hood, so I don't need to use my jack handle to hold it up.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

Did all those things I needed to do today, then realized I was leaking gas from one of the lines attached to the top of the gas tank








So the gas tank might have to be dropped. That might wait until after Cincy though


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Did all those things I needed to do today, then realized I was leaking gas from one of the lines attached to the top of the gas tank








So the gas tank might have to be dropped. That might wait until after Cincy though









Could just be a bad O ring, or a clamp that's loose on the lines into the top, assuming it has a transfer pump. Or just enjoy the headache...

Lucky you who are home from work, I get to go BACK for prom. Should be fun though! 
@Konomi: Glenn sould have a parcel Monday, hope that's soon enough! I decided to send the attached part too since the clamp was really rusty but otherwise functional. So deal with that as you please.


_Modified by punchbug at 4:06 PM 5-29-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Sorry, I'm going to use some 'language' here
why the **** can't my goddamn boss or our ****ing bookkeeper seem to ever file the paperwork for PayChex on time!!! I'm trying to leave on vacation, but have no money now!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

^can't they fix that in the next week tho?^

<---hoping so's


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

If it comes down to it, I'll have the boss cut me a check on Monday, if that can't happen, no Cincy for me


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
So, are you coming to Cincy my friend?

I have my priorities straight.
I will be there with clouds of smoke on...








A la semaine prochaine, mon ami.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
If you get historic plates, the renewal is only $18 a year! I just got Klausie a set.










Awesome. Inga will be rocking (or smoking) on HV plates then! When I get back from Cincy I'm parking that 98 TDI next to her!


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
This time next week I will probably be anticipating the arrival of Drew & Cathy at my parent's. (or perhaps if they get an early enough start, they'll be there by now.)

Well if somebody didn't have to do this WORK thing, we could have long since been there...!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
I have my priorities straight.
I will be there with clouds of smoke on...








A la semaine prochaine, mon ami.

Excellent! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
I have my priorities straight.
I will be there with clouds of smoke on...








A la semaine prochaine, mon ami.

Excellent!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
I have my priorities straight.
I will be there with clouds of smoke on...








A la semaine prochaine, mon ami.

Very good! See you next week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 8716v (Sep 10, 2006)

one of these years im going to make this. for those going have a good time and most important have a safe trip!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (8716v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8716v* »_one of these years im going to make this. for those going have a good time and most important have a safe trip!

And why not this year?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Could just be a bad O ring, or a clamp that's loose on the lines into the top, assuming it has a transfer pump. Or just enjoy the headache...


I think it's a loose clamp on one of the lines going to the vent thingy. I think it'll stop dripping at about 3/4 full.
Not really looking forward to dropping a gas tank before Cincy... so I probably won't


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*

I'm in wiring harness hell


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

WOOOO!!!!!!! Sold the Audi


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Not really looking forward to dropping a gas tank before Cincy... so I probably won't









We'll just drop it at cincy and fix it there..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Changed oil today..... dark stuff out nice clean stuff in .... car happy


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_WOOOO!!!!!!! Sold the Audi























that's Awesome


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yes indeed







now the gas money doesn't have to come out of the checking accout


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

speaking of you and your Scirocco, I told someone I do business, that repairs cars for a living about your upcoming trip to Cincy from the Washington/Oregon area. He said something along the lines of that's crazy, but cool at the same time, that a guy would drive a Mk1 Scirocco all that way to a car GTG


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yeah, I think this indeed proves I am crazy


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

and with that, I'm gonna leave work (again)


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

this...


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Well if somebody didn't have to do this WORK thing, we could have long since been there...!









Next year will be the last of that. Then you'll have something entirely different to whine about...







( Oh I know, just shut up already eh?







)
OH!!!!OWNAGE!!! Here's one from heaven on earth:








And another from Mecca, for those of different persuasions:








CAN"T WAIT!!!! Off shortly to take a group shot of about 90 quads....my son's organized a memorial off road dealie and I got roped into taking the group shot.


_Modified by punchbug at 5:07 AM 5-30-2009_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
I think it's a loose clamp on one of the lines going to the vent thingy. I think it'll stop dripping at about 3/4 full.
Not really looking forward to dropping a gas tank before Cincy... so I probably won't









If it's a loose clamp, I wouldn't think you'd have to drop the tank - just go in from the access panel under the rear seat. Check the o-ring and clamps and hopefully that does it....


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

TheTimob is in your account, postin' as you!









But seriously, I've got Raul's key too, I'm gonna go switch our cars, steal da turbo, and fix up that tuning issue! (and cook his tires)


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Next year will be the last of that. Then you'll have something entirely different to whine about...







( Oh I know, just shut up already eh?







)


Change of occupations? Can't be retirement as you are way too young.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Next year will be the last of that. Then you'll have something entirely different to whine about...







( Oh I know, just shut up already eh?







)


Yeah, well, you've done your time and after reading your list post this morning I'm reminded that work is the least of your worries...














<----- here's some for your email message...
Off to set fire to something...


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
If it's a loose clamp, I wouldn't think you'd have to drop the tank - just go in from the access panel under the rear seat. Check the o-ring and clamps and hopefully that does it....

I don't think its one of the lines going to the pump in the top of the tank, but one of the ones for the vent dealie that are kind of on the side (with the lines going into the passenger side fender well). The hole to get at them in the fender well is only useful for a six year-old.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_ Glenn s*h*ould have a parcel Monday, hope that's soon enough! I decided to send the attached part too since the clamp was really rusty but otherwise functional. So deal with that as you please.


Fixed your spelling error for you







Thanks so much Cathy! You're the BOMB. I just rec'd my other part from Arizona Autohauz (or however you spell it) yesterday, haven't checked if it matches up (it should) so once everything is replaced that needs to be replaced, Glenn should be good to go!! Unfortunately Brian and I have decided not to take Glenn to Cincy this year because:
1) I haven't driven him long enough/enough times to get used to him
2) He hasn't been driven enough in the past 15 months that I've owned him
3) We feel safer taking my Audi at this point in time....
4) Brian doesn't want to drive Glenn in the rain







(not my beef, I don't care, you can all yell at him for that lmao)


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

Bellisimo!
I know Jim and Joe amongst others will appreciate this old BMW restoration. Amazing stuff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








BMW 2002 turbo


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

Good god woman. Glenn is just itching to be abused!
They all like it








Fix it. Drive it. 
Sitting with the Kias is no fun (and they dress funny...)


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

WOOOO!!!!! What a great end to the week (except the part of not having a paycheck yet)
Audi sold last night, title for the Caddy arrived in the mail yesterday, and today I finally (3 years later) have it registered in my name


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_julie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_julie* »_Good god woman. Glenn is just itching to be abused!
They all like it








Fix it. Drive it. 
Sitting with the Kias is no fun (and they dress funny...)

And Julie knows. She had to sit with them last year, for the first time ever.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
1) I haven't driven him long enough/enough times to get used to him
2) He hasn't been driven enough in the past 15 months that I've owned him
3) We feel safer taking my Audi at this point in time....
4) Brian doesn't want to drive Glenn in the rain







(not my beef, I don't care, you can all yell at him for that lmao)

1) The drive to Cincy will be the perfect opportunity for you to do so.
2) Drive the damn car, sissy!
3) As Timbo will tell you, if you can drive it across town, you can drive it across the country. 
4) Tell Brian to suck it up and grow a pair, Sally.
I'll expect to see you two rolling up in a Cedar Green Mk1 next Friday night. Otherwise, you will be dethroned as princess.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

My car hasn't been driven in a year, but it will go to Cincy.
Speaking of which, does anyone know why the studs the rear motor mount bracket bolts to would be two different thread pitches? The rearmost one is stripped, as is the nut that was on it. But the nearest I can tell, the front one is 10mm x 1.50, and the rear one seems to be 10mm x 1.0.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

chris is laying down the law


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_chris is laying down the law









It has to be done. What kind of supposed Scirocco princess doesn't drive their Scirocco to *the* Scirocco event of the year? The kind that's not worthy of the crown, that's which kind.


----------



## 8716v (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
And why not this year?

in the middle of ms install and having issues at moment. plus funds are alittle low.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_My car hasn't been driven in a year, but it will go to Cincy.
Speaking of which, does anyone know why the studs the rear motor mount bracket bolts to would be two different thread pitches? The rearmost one is stripped, as is the nut that was on it. But the nearest I can tell, the front one is 10mm x 1.50, and the rear one seems to be 10mm x 1.0.

If you are speaking of the studs sticking out from the bottom of the car, then they are supposed to be the same. Those two studs and the three on the back of the transmission are all the same. Now, if someone snapped one and changed it.....


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

OMFG!!! Just found a source for a NEW non-a/c ashtray and mounting/housing


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
If you are speaking of the studs sticking out from the bottom of the car, then they are supposed to be the same. Those two studs and the three on the back of the transmission are all the same. Now, if someone snapped one and changed it.....

Those are the ones in question. I have no idea how anyone would have changed it, since I don't see where you would get to it from, and it doesn't appear to have ever been cut open or anything. 
Also, I don't think the rear mount was my problem anyway. The old one wasn't broken or anything, although the nuts weren't tight. After installing the new one it still makes the banging noise and shutters in reverse. The drivers side trans mount looks pretty bad, so that's probably the culprit. I think I'll just live with it as-is until after Cincy.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

chris I think I have a bracket with the mount still on it


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_chris I think I have a bracket with the mount still on it

Which one, the driver side one?
And what are your caravan plans?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Those are the ones in question. I have no idea how anyone would have changed it, since I don't see where you would get to it from, and it doesn't appear to have ever been cut open or anything. 
Also, I don't think the rear mount was my problem anyway. The old one wasn't broken or anything, although the nuts weren't tight. After installing the new one it still makes the banging noise and shutters in reverse. The drivers side trans mount looks pretty bad, so that's probably the culprit. I think I'll just live with it as-is until after Cincy.

Definitely odd that it has two different threads. Maybe someone used the wrong nut and used an airwrench on it? 
I replaced my driver's side one with my clutch because it was bad too. Looks like it might have been the original.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
Fixed your spelling error for you







Thanks so much Cathy! You're the BOMB. I just rec'd my other part from Arizona Autohauz (or however you spell it) yesterday, haven't checked if it matches up (it should) so once everything is replaced that needs to be replaced, Glenn should be good to go!! Unfortunately Brian and I have decided not to take Glenn to Cincy this year because:
1) I haven't driven him long enough/enough times to get used to him
2) He hasn't been driven enough in the past 15 months that I've owned him
3) We feel safer taking my Audi at this point in time....
4) Brian doesn't want to drive Glenn in the rain







(not my beef, I don't care, you can all yell at him for that lmao)


The main reason Amber failed to mention is that we have 0 time to factor in for error. What it really comes down to is Amber needs to be back by Sunday before 9pm so she can get up at 5:00am for school the next day. If we break down on the way home (we have to leave early Sunday morning, so I assume we'll be alone on the trek back to Minneapolis), she obviously won't be able to do that. For me it doesn't matter because I have Monday and Tuesday (the only days I work) off that week anway, but I guess the priority for us this year is just to show up and meet peoples. This won't be our only Cincy, ya know. 
Yeah, the Audi can break down on the way there too, but we both feel it's the most reliable choice at this point to get us there and back within the time frame we're given.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

sorry just checked and the one I had is the one I put on when I did the engine swap.
not sure on the caravan plans yet


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_

The main reason Amber failed to mention is that we have 0 time to factor in for error. What it really comes down to is Amber needs to be back by Sunday before 9pm so she can get up at 5:00am for school the next day. If we break down on the way home (we have to leave early Sunday morning, so I assume we'll be alone on the trek back to Minneapolis), she obviously won't be able to do that. For me it doesn't matter because I have Monday and Tuesday (the only days I work) off that week anway, but I guess the priority for us this year is just to show up and meet peoples. This won't be our only Cincy, ya know. 
Yeah, the Audi can break down on the way there too, but we both feel it's the most reliable choice at this point to get us there and back within the time frame we're given. 

When it's all said and done, you guys need to feel comfortable and trust the car you are driving. You are going to spend a fair amount of your trip driving without the support of others, so do what you feel is right. Just be prepared to catch a kia load of sh!t (good natured of course).


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (vwdaun)*

My mom asked me what is "Cincy is all about?"







Well I said "Cincy is like a family reunion...for the cars. We get to stick around and enjoy it as well."


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Bellisimo!
I know Jim and Joe amongst others will appreciate this old BMW restoration. Amazing stuff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








BMW 2002 turbo

From the BMW Museum in Munich:


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_










YUM!!! I love it!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*

Who tool these pictures? ^^


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Who tool these pictures? ^^









That's a silly question


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Who's the tool that took these pictures? ^^









T, FTFY.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
When it's all said and done, you guys need to feel comfortable and trust the car you are driving. You are going to spend a fair amount of your trip driving without the support of others, so do what you feel is right. Just be prepared to catch a kia load of sh!t (good natured of course).

Exactly. But you MUST PROMISE ME THIS ONE THING since I went to some effort to get that part there before Cincy. You must PROVE to me that you have driven the car before Cincy. Simple as that. Pictures, of course, or it didn't happen. Lots and lots of pictures. 

See, now MY conundrum is much more complex. MY car is made of parts that were not designed to go together, many, many of them. And I know it has the possibility of blowing up REALLY REELY badly. And since the car is fabbed to the extent that it is, I can't just source a head on the way there. It needs to visit a welder and a machine shop before it will even try to work. SO see, I'm in a real pickle...do I take it to the track and beat the living **** out of it tomorrow or not???? Only God can make that decision. I await his verdict tomorrow


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

I took some photos of my BMW today:
































Complete OG tool kit!
































277k miles!








Nifty warning light display:








Old vs. new roundels:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (type53b_gtd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *type53b_gtd* »_
Yeah, well, you've done your time and after reading your list post this morning I'm reminded that work is the least of your worries...














<----- here's some for your email message...
Off to set fire to something...

Yeah, hope it isn't Carrots! Anyway, this morning my son had this event he was oranizing:








90 ATVs, and about thirty broke down in various mudholes, but it went really well. So I had to go get the pics processed for thank you gifts. (My zoom lens is just terrible, BTW, not using it again for a wile) Anyway, it just reinforced how horrible my life is. I had to decide what to wear!








So you can imagine what I decided.







My life is just so horrible.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
From the BMW Museum in Munich:

















Chris, you were in Munich on your trip? We spent 6 days there and also went to the BMW museum. Very cool.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

OWN!
Wayback:










_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 9:12 PM 5-30-2009_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

I suppose everyone is toiling away in preparation for the journey?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

Well I was out working on cars all day, just not my cars. 
How long ago did Champion Auto stores go bankrupt?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I suppose everyone is toiling away in preparation for the journey?

No, not really. Actually uploading trip pics to start another thread.
Nice BMW btw.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Thanks.









Since I drive a BMW now, I've stopped using turn signals and cut people off all the time.









(just kidding, of course)


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

it's spending 8 hours per day for over a week in the garage that makes me want a new car and never put up with it again.
I know it's gonna be awesome in the end, but the path there makes me want to put my d*ck in an electrical socket, damnit.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I suppose everyone is toiling away in preparation for the journey?


just changed my earl .....if that counts?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (hexagone)*

Chills shot down my spine just reading that, dude.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

just changed my earl .....if that counts?

Were you toiling?
Were you preparing for your journey?
It counts, then.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Thanks.








Since I drive a BMW now, I've stopped using turn signals and cut people off all the time.









(just kidding, of course)









That Beemer looks mighty nice! From what I've seen, it's mostly just the 3-series and the M-series owners that drive like d!cks. The regular 5 and 7 series tend to drive like normal people.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*

Beemer=motorcycle
Bimmer=car


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_That's a silly question









Hey, they are no silly questions







, only silly answers.















So, did ya or didn't ya?









_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_








So you can imagine what I decided.







My life is just so horrible. 

Gruesome. Poor you...
























_Quote, originally posted by *hexagone* »_it's spending 8 hours per day for over a week in the garage that makes me want a new car and never put up with it again.









Crybaby.










_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I suppose everyone is toiling away in preparation for the journey?

Yes. I drove the car for three hours. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








And now I have this to prove it, from somewhere in Missouri, the Hop Hound!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_WOOOO!!!!! What a great end to the week (except the part of not having a paycheck yet)
Audi sold last night, title for the Caddy arrived in the mail yesterday, and today I finally (3 years later) have it registered in my name

















Way to go!!! Wonderful news! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Way to go!!! Wonderful news! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Hey, didn't you just have surgery?








Less posting, more recuperating young lady (so how'd it go?).


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_yeah, I think this indeed proves I am crazy









Naw, not crazy, just determined







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_ I said "Cincy is like a family reunion...for the cars. We get to stick around and enjoy it as well."


Nicely phrased.


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (Eistreiber)*

what's everyones drink of choice for Cincy?


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (BluDemon)*

let's see...
- beer
- beer
- beer
did i mention beer?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (hexagone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hexagone* »_
I know it's gonna be awesome in the end, but the path there makes me want to put my d*ck in an electrical socket, damnit.


NOTE (to GRocco and Fraser, and others inclined to be duck givers) This man thinks bad and twisted thoughts about his duck. He should be given a duck that is suspected to be a bit, err, twisted. Yeah, one of them ducks that likes whips.
And keep up the good work. When you are sick of sanding, sand a bit more, okay?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Good morning. I am at work right now, and not happy about it. I want to go back to sleep.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Today I change the front brakes and reverse light switch. I'm hoping to me able to change my oil as well.
We're getting down to the wire, kids!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Happy sunday everyone. I managed to screw up the paint on the hood of my Corrado even more yesterday. I used too heavy of a rubbing compound. Gonna try to fix it. Off to work on Porsches now.
Brendan


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

Going to take the 16V out for a drive on the interstate for a while. Haven't been able to drive her, so I would like to get a few miles on her before the trip. Then maybe wash, wax and vacuum later.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (BluDemon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BluDemon* »_what's everyones drink of choice for Cincy?









Diet Pepsi max, or Oolong tea, or water.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (tmechanic)*

Arrgghh. Last runs to finalise the fuel maps. About 20 miles and the MKI dies in the drive way. Any one local got a spare 16v dist I can borrow to test?
OMG its tooo close to Cincy to pull this s&&t.....


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ugh, I need some Claratin


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Happy sunday everyone. I managed to screw up the paint on the hood of my Corrado even more yesterday. I used too heavy of a rubbing compound. Gonna try to fix it. Off to work on Porsches now.
Brendan

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I need to get your phone number into my phone - I ended up in Mt Vernon for an hour or so early this afternoon. We need to chat about the end of June at Cincy this year....


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (BluDemon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BluDemon* »_what's everyones drink of choice for Cincy?









Bartles & James Downhome Punch, Mike's Hard Cranberry Lemonade or Brad's homebrew "Hawaiian Punch." If it's before the flying / driving is done for the day, water.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I gotta get an oil change done this evening, and build a laptop stand so I can tune and drive at the same time. Think I'm going to head out on Monday evening, instead of Tuesday morning.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

<phew...>
Victors tantrum turned out to be an oil soaked dist. Removed, cleaned,installed and retimed.
Runs ok, but I'll just make sure over the next few days.....


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Exactly. But you MUST PROMISE ME THIS ONE THING since I went to some effort to get that part there before Cincy. You must PROVE to me that you have driven the car before Cincy. Simple as that. Pictures, of course, or it didn't happen. Lots and lots of pictures. 

Will do! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks for the effort - one other thing I had forgotten about. Glenn needs seat-belt buckles. He has the belts themselves and has one buckle attached to a seat-bottom (this will go on the drivers side, obviously).
Here's the issue: 
Glenn is an '81. His new seats are from a '78. '79+ IIRC bolted the seatbelt buckles to the bottom of the seat. '78 and before, the buckles were bolted to the tunnel that runs inbetween the seats. We gotta figure out if we can just swap the buckle from one seat bottom to the other or if welding needs to be done. From what I remember seeing is that the buckle on the seat-bottom wasn't bolted on, but riveted or something wierd. 


_Modified by Nataku at 1:15 PM 5-31-2009_


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

The home from "Ferris Bueller's Day Off" is for sale right now. Looks like they fixed the wall where the Ferrari drove through








I'd sure like that garage, though!
http://www.realtor.com/realest...85563


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_The home from "Ferris Bueller's Day Off" is for sale right now. Looks like they fixed the wall where the Ferrari drove through








I'd sure like that garage, though!
http://www.realtor.com/realest...85563

That's awesome! I didn't know it was that old...1953...hope it doesn't have cracks or water leaks!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Will do! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks for the effort - one other thing I had forgotten about. Glenn needs seat-belt buckles. He has the belts themselves and has one buckle attached to a seat-bottom (this will go on the drivers side, obviously).
Here's the issue: 
Glenn is an '81. His new seats are from a '78. '79+ IIRC bolted the seatbelt buckles to the bottom of the seat. '78 and before, the buckles were bolted to the tunnel that runs inbetween the seats. We gotta figure out if we can just swap the buckle from one seat bottom to the other or if welding needs to be done. From what I remember seeing is that the buckle on the seat-bottom wasn't bolted on, but riveted or something wierd. 

_Modified by Nataku at 1:15 PM 5-31-2009_

I don't know about the earlier seats, but the 16V buckles will swap happily with my S seats. And get on that would ya? In other news, I DID in fact take my car to the track and beat the crap out of it today. I must go out there now and apologise.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
That's awesome! I didn't know it was that old...1953...hope it doesn't have cracks or water leaks!









Yup, and it so happens that mid-century modernism is one of my favorite types of architecture. 




_Modified by Nataku at 2:39 PM 5-31-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Ok, I'm done with work finally. Going to head home and start packing. Gotta swap the alternator over from the Caddy, do an oil change, and make it to my alignment appointment in the morning. I'll finish packing during the day tomorrow, then head out in the evening. There's a link in my 'west coast caravan' thread to a map that will have updates of my position (via my blackberry's GPS). Probly won't hear too much from me after tomorrow afternoon.
and I pwn3d!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

This means Cincy is officially underway! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I wish I could join you.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_This means Cincy is officially underway! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I wish I could join you.

Not until the first car is on the road!!! 
I still have a LOT of work to do this week.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
Not until the first car is on the road!!! 

So does that mean I get to start the official cincy 2009 thread in just over 24 hours?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_

So does that mean I get to start the official cincy 2009 thread in just over 24 hours?









I sure think it does!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_

So does that mean I get to start the official cincy 2009 thread in just over 24 hours?









It sure does!!!!! Klausie is STOKED!!!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

CATHY!!! I blame YOU!!! Here I am, minding my own business, typing away on my stupid book report for school, and BAM!!! According to Microsoft Word 2007, I'm spelling things wrong. I go back and check what I'm spelling wrong....and you know what's happening?!! I'M ADDING U'S.
Words in question: behavior --> behavio*u*r....also, color --> colo*u*r
YOU DARN CANADIANS have infected me!!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

That's proper English for you. I've been intentionally spelling things the proper British English way, hoping it'll catch on (yeah right, too many Americans can't even type proper American English).


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_YOU DARN CANADIANS have infected me!!!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
























Get your mind outta da gutter!


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

I'm trying to go but I've got an extra passenger to take care of now








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4414394


----------



## tehmonkay (May 5, 2006)

Ok so I just noticed I don't have any idea where the exact location is. Did I miss that post? Can someone point me in that direction so I don't make someone repeat themselves.

edit - Nevermind I found the signup link
http://scirocco.org/list/ohio2k9.reg incase there are others as slow as me.


_Modified by tehmonkay at 7:18 PM 5-31-2009_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (tehmonkay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tehmonkay* »_Ok so I just noticed I don't have any idea where the exact location is. Did I miss that post? Can someone point me in that direction so I don't make someone repeat themselves.

It's just outside Wilmington, OH. The exact address is on the sign-up page. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1nsanevwfreak (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Well I Just had a bit of a scare. I washed and waxed the Scirocco in prep for next weeks drive, then go to the local Walmart for some road trip snacks etc. Well I go out to my car to find four people standing around my car, one taking pictures. All I can think is who hit my car. 
As it turns out they were just admiring her. 
I love this car, even with all of her flaws, to get people gawking at her one didn't even know they ever made the Scirocco.








Are we there yet?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

<-- packing


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

also, going to be heading over to my bro-in-laws place in a bit and have him help build me a stand for the laptop, so it's easy to tune and drive, then change my oil when I get back.
This question is still out there : Is an oil change a permissible 'tech procedure' to complete on Saturday? I'll bring a catch-can and plenty of rags, so no oil gets on the grass...


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_This question is still out there : Is an oil change a permissible 'tech procedure' to complete on Saturday? I'll bring a catch-can and plenty of rags, so no oil gets on the grass...

Well, considering there have been tranny swaps at Cincy, I think an oil change is pretty mild. However, you'd have to check with Daun first.
In other news, I actually got to change my oil today. Fresh 15W50 Mobil 1. Mmmmmmm. I also installed new front pads and rotors. EBC Greenstuff slotted/dimpled rotors and EBC Greenstuff pads. I love the CAD plating on them. 
Pictures tomorrow.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

OK, did an oil change, running 10W-40 instead of the 5w-30 from last Nov, went to change plugs, DO NOT GET AUTOLITE DOUBLE PLATINUM PLUGS!!!!
the tips are part of the electrode instead of screwed on so I regapped the ones I had and put them back in, and lastly I tried for 2 hrs to adjust my shift linkage, with my roommates help, and it is exactly the same as when I started. While I was trying to adjust the shift linkage I noticed that the shift rod bushing was shot, tried killing two birds with one stone and found that I need to modify my wrench some more, I need to add about 3' to the center length.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Went to a little non-judged charity show just outside of Toronto today. I guess this was my first event of the season (I'm starting late).
It was also my first highway run in a Scirocco since the yellow bastard tried to kill me
























































I really have to fix that front valence


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

Pretty much any tech procedure is cool with me as long as you don't make a mess of the garage / yard and I don't have to dispose of anything.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

If I'm adjusting the shift linkage and the shift rod bushing, there had better not be any parts left over.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*

ok kids. 
so today i had a productive day:
- got the sunday paper
- mowed the yard...so's it's not terrifying when i get back.
- did laundry
- washed the yellow car (first time in 3wks w/ the rain we been havin)
- waxed same vehicle
- checked cooling system
- checked gearoil in the trans
- started packing up my "road-wothy" tool kit
- packed a few buy/sell/trade/give parts
- packed up some giftz

tomorrow i have some errands to do..loose ends to tie up if you will: bank/bills/funds. then i shall sleep. 
then i leave for VA for a brief overlay at my brother's before completing the leg t'wards cincy.
it's coming down to the brass tacks, folks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by ginster86roc at 12:18 AM 6-1-2009_


_Modified by ginster86roc at 12:18 AM 6-1-2009_


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_ ... tried killing two birds with one stone...









When attempting to kill multiple birds, a single stone is not the recommended methodology. Preferred and more effective is the "shotgun" technique, and an almost certain means of killing multiple birds at a time is the "grenade" (subject to certain restrictions, check with local law enforcement before pulling that pin...).
Yes, I have been giving the whole "killing birds" question more consideration lately than might seem... uh... seemly.
But bear in mind, I'm after the feathered f**kers that cr*pped on my Mk2's freshly washed, de-ox'd, cleaned, waxed to a nice shine hood and roof.
I hope they die slowly and painfully.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Pretty much any tech procedure is cool with me as long as you don't make a mess of the garage / yard and I don't have to dispose of anything.









Is there somewhere close by that recycles oil?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Eistreiber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eistreiber* »_
When attempting to kill multiple birds, a single stone is not the recommended methodology. Preferred and more effective is the "shotgun" technique, and an almost certain means of killing multiple birds at a time is the "grenade" (subject to certain restrictions, check with local law enforcement before pulling that pin...).
Yes, I have been giving the whole "killing birds" question more consideration lately than might seem... uh... seemly.
But bear in mind, I'm after the feathered f**kers that cr*pped on my Mk2's freshly washed, de-ox'd, cleaned, waxed to a nice shine hood and roof.
I hope they die slowly and painfully.









Grenades are not for general fowling, they are for fish, large, usually dangerous, game, and water fowling, they are ineffective for general fowling, the spread pattern is too wide and the range is too short.


_Modified by tmechanic at 11:09 AM 6-1-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

you could probly get a bunch of pigeons in NYC with it tho...


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_
Grenades are not for general fowling, they are for fish, large, usually dangerous, game, and water fowling, they are infective for general fowling, the spread pattern is too wide and the range is too short.

Yes, I understand and agree with your critique; however I am as stated more concerned with the one particular foul that crapped on my car.
Variables such as range and spread (shrapnel dispersal) will be near irrelevant if I roll the grenade into the f**ker's nest. I consider it an acceptable outcome if most birds within a 1/2 mile radius are scared off, and the one inconsiderate VW- contaminating evolutionary throwback (hey, same bone structure as dinosaurs, ya know?) becomes an atomized pink mist.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

Ooooohhh.... Timmy's doughnuts.....


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Eistreiber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eistreiber* »_
But bear in mind, I'm after the feathered f**kers that cr*pped on my Mk2's freshly washed, de-ox'd, cleaned, waxed to a nice shine hood and roof.
I hope they die slowly and painfully.









We have a reservoir behind the house where geese congregate. Seems a bright Red MKI is an easy target against the blacktop.
Every d**m time....


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*

We worked on the Cincy mule (Studubbin's 2.slo Jetta) yesterday. So we went to the junk yard looking for some parts. We scored a nice rear shelf with factory cutouts for speakers and tweeters, a rain tray and a tarnished battery hold down (paging sciroccojim). The PO did some crazy backyard mechanic stuff. There was actually a nut and bolt holding one of the rear brake pads in place. It was so tight that the pad wouldn't budge. They also hacked the entire exhaust system to fit some cheap (and not correct) cat in there. They ruined the down pipe and welded three short pieces of piping together just to make it fit (sort of). The inspection the car received _just before_ we bought it was obviously bogus. Oh well, the good news is that the car runs well and still seems to be a solid car.


_Modified by bigtavo at 6:40 AM 6-1-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Eistreiber)*

Cholland!! Nice pictures!!! I was thinking about going to that one but opted for the track. Too many things going on in a short span of time!

_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_CATHY!!! I blame YOU!!! Words in question: behavior --> behavio*u*r....also, color --> colo*u*r
YOU DARN CANADIANS have infected me!!!

























Muahahahaaaa...we're in your minds, making your rainbows more colo*U*rful! Next you'll find yourself saying "Eh?" all the time and you're already craving Timmie's donuts, so the process is nearing completion nicely. Muahahahahaha.....

_Quote, originally posted by *Eistreiber* »_
Yes, I have been giving the whole "killing birds" question more consideration lately than might seem... uh... seemly.

I hope they die slowly and painfully.









The only birds I have considered killing are a few of the local turkeys, and mark my words, I will get a license to put some of them in my belly when I retire. The are SOOOO tasty...mmmmmmm....




_Modified by punchbug at 4:22 AM 6-1-2009_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I'm happy to say that raulito is coming to Cincy now that his turbo is tuned and fixed! Muahahahah!! For him, no Scirocco = no Cincy.
Now I just gotta finish Fraser's car!


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I need to get your phone number into my phone - I ended up in Mt Vernon for an hour or so early this afternoon. We need to chat about the end of June at Cincy this year....

PM sent!








Brendan


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
Is there somewhere close by that recycles oil?

There is an Advance Auto parts in Wilmington. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Brendan


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_That's proper English for you. I've been intentionally spelling things the proper British English way, hoping it'll catch on (yeah right, too many Americans can't even type proper American English).

I wish we'd all switch to the metric system. Makes so much more sense.
Brendan


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
Get your mind outta da gutter! 

*Your* mind is the one that went to the gutter. I just merely followed.








_Edit for accidental ownage!_
Spent yesterday at the airport. (I know, shock runs through the crowd at this moment.) Had to deliver a bunch of stuff to Mt. Vernon for the Waco fly-in later this month, and this was the quickest way to do so:








Then more hangar cleaning the rest of the day. But one can't just roll the airplane back inside without takin' her out for a spin 'eh?


















_Modified by vwdaun at 8:44 AM 6-1-2009_


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*

Bother! Just missed an own.








Brendan


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
PM sent!








Brendan

IM received and entered.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_
Now I just gotta finish Fraser's car!









yes you do


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

less then a week people LESS THEN A WEEK!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_ok kids. 
so today i had a productive day:
- mowed the yard...so's it's not terrifying when i get back.


That's what I did yesterday afternoon because my son wasn't feeling up to it. Turns out I wasn't either - 4 hours later I couldn't climb the stairs anymore, aggravated a recent knee injury...







Perhaps it's time to get a new riding mower for this subdivision sized lawn after all...
Now to hope that the knee is up to 10 hours of driving on Thursday!


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

So I may miss cincy in order to have a downright awesomely painted car.
This is the opposite of what was planned, and of what is good. :/


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (hexagone)*

I have stuff for sale that I can bring to Cincy...I emailed the list.....
My listings are here on the Vortex...*please search creator neptuno!*
and you will find somethings that I can sale you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

oy, $90 to get the damn car aligned 'cause it's lowered'







I call bull**** tho, my Caddy is lowered, the Scirocco only has H&R Race's on it, that does not qualify as lowered


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_oy, $90 to get the damn car aligned 'cause it's lowered'







I call bull**** tho, my Caddy is lowered, the Scirocco only has H&R Race's on it, that does not qualify as lowered

Uh oh, I have to get an alignment myself. 
I can't even fit a cigarette pack upright under the lowest part on my car. 
It is... as people would say- slammed.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

That's exactly how my Caddy is. But still, it doesn't take any more work to align it. Well, I gave this shop a slightly poor review on Google because of this, and the only reason I went to them is my regular place isn't open on Monday.
Now tho, I am going to head into Portland and go pick up some spare/emergency parts for the trip. Right after I eat something to get my blood-sugar back up, I'm kinda light-headed/dizzy right now


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ok, got some food in me, time to head out


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_ok, got some food in me, time to head out

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
see you friday at Cincy


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Safety 1st!

_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_ok, got some food in me, time to head out


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Goodmorning, after driving to work this morning I guess we got about halfway to where it needs to be on the shift linkage, but it is sloppy as heck.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm so darn excited to meet you guys on Friday/Saturday!!! If I do drive the Scirocco, do I get duck? And even if I don't drive the Scirocco, do I still get a duck??


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_oy, $90 to get the damn car aligned 'cause it's lowered'







I call bull**** tho, my Caddy is lowered, the Scirocco only has H&R Race's on it, that does not qualify as lowered

I paid $125 for one not that long ago 'cause it's lowered as well. Car isn't even _that_ lowered.


----------



## vwdude2 (Apr 2, 2003)

hey i might be going to cincy , depends on gas price and last min desition on friday.
coming from tampa florida , is thier any thread for southern caravaning? 
also wont be able to leave till like 12 pm friday , and 
I NEED ADDRESS for the GPS


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (vwdude2)*

All the info you need is here http://scirocco.org/list/ohio2k9.reg/


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_I'm so darn excited to meet you guys on Friday/Saturday!!! If I do drive the Scirocco, do I get duck? And even if I don't drive the Scirocco, do I still get a duck??









No Scirocco NO DUCK! If that isn't motivation to drive one, I don't know what is.








Brendan


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

lulz, no no no, not heading out for Cincy, was heading out to get spare parts.


----------



## vwdude2 (Apr 2, 2003)

so does anyone know if anyone is doing anything like i saw one year , rebiulding a tranny , i have about 4-5 badly leaking trannies and also want to learn to do the bolt kit and dif % kit and 5th gear , or if anyone that is showing up that does this and i can just give my tranny to them and get it mailed to me later ?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdude2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdude2* »_so does anyone know if anyone is doing anything like i saw one year , rebiulding a tranny , i have about 4-5 badly leaking trannies and also want to learn to do the bolt kit and dif % kit and 5th gear , or if anyone that is showing up that does this and i can just give my tranny to them and get it mailed to me later ?

you can msg broke he was there last year showing us hwo to take one apart


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Well for the first time since owning it(will be three years in Sept) I am able to park and not leave any liquids behind. Not even a drop. Of course I probably just jinxed myself....
The car is running great, and is washed. Now all I have to do is change the oil filter on Mandy's Challenger(factory one was very tight and I didn't own a huge filter wrench until today) and then I can bring it into the garage for vacuuming and waxing.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_I'm so darn excited to meet you guys on Friday/Saturday!!! If I do drive the Scirocco, do I get duck? And even if I don't drive the Scirocco, do I still get a duck??









If you drive a Scirocco, you will get a duck (assuming Fraser has stocked up on them during the off-season). No Scirocco? Your duck will be withheld until further notice.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwdude2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdude2* »_hey i might be going to cincy , depends on gas price and last min desition on friday.
coming from tampa florida , is thier any thread for southern caravaning? 
also wont be able to leave till like 12 pm friday , and 
I NEED ADDRESS for the GPS

You might also talk to California 16v, he's from Tampa and is coming up.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Whelp turns out it wasnt a bad dist. An LED fixed to the hall sender cable gained and lost power. Traced it back to the knock box, then to where the KB got power. 
Bad connection at that point.
<slaps forehead>
Victor is ready for CINCY!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Guess what I got in the mail today?!!! Cathy mail!!! Yayyyyy!! You are now officially my favorite person








Let's take a journey through pictures, shall we?
So I got this in the mail, and I was quite excited.








Annnnd THIS is what it said on the back.
















So I got to thinking...hm...what could be in this mysterious glittery package?








So I TORE IT OPEN and found this!!! The part that I need







Notice how the bolt is rusted on? Yeah I tried getting that off and it didn't work.
















And Cathy, you wonderful woman, you sent other goodies too!!
















And even a little note!! Aw...this made my day
















And now I feel....









Thanks Cathy!!! You're the coolest.







And my favorite.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
And now I feel....









Thanks Cathy!!! You're the coolest.







And my favorite.








When was the last time you had your teeth checked?


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Sometimes I wish I wasn't a broke ass high school student. Everything is fun, parties, friends, whatever, but minimum wage blows and having a Scirocco makes things even harder. I've pretty much ran out of money, never get scheduled to work and need to finish the Scirocco. 
Obviously, it's not going to happen in 4 days, but I'll still be there.
Car needs bodywork. Needs some holes filled, bondo, and a respray (T-Red). I don't have the money to pay someone to do bodywork, but nor do I have any skills to complete all of this without making it look bad.
I was hoping to get my duck this year, since I guess I forgot to get one last year....??? Whatever.
Look for me on Saturday, car's hard to miss, it's 4 different colors.


----------



## StaHiMooney (Aug 26, 2001)

Can I give my duck back?!? It jinxed the last scirocco.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Thanks Cathy!!! You're the coolest.







And my favo*u*rite.

Fixed so Cathy will be able to read it.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

loading all my crap in the car


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I just cleaned up the radio wiring a little and got the radio pushed all the way into the dash. The massive amounts of wiring back there were making it difficult. I still need to rewire my left front speaker at some point. It must be broken somewhere between the radio and the speaker.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (StaHiMooney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StaHiMooney* »_Can I give my duck back?!? It jinxed the last scirocco.

There IS a secret duck "decomissioning" procedure that I've been allowed to observe, reserved for evil duckies. Who is sanctioned to perform such duties? I don't remember....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
There IS a secret duck "decomissioning" procedure that I've been allowed to observe, reserved for evil duckies. Who is sanctioned to perform such duties? I don't remember....









I think Booha1 has performed such a ceremony. Perhaps she'll chime in.
OWN!!










_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 8:49 PM 6-1-2009_


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I just cleaned up the radio wiring a little and got the radio pushed all the way into the dash. The massive amounts of wiring back there were making it difficult. I still need to rewire my left front speaker at some point. It must be broken somewhere between the radio and the speaker.

we can do that at cincy I have a spool of speaker wire with me all the time


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
we can do that at cincy I have a spool of speaker wire with me all the time

Cool.
I must say, that's kind of a strange thing to carry around.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*

yeah but it has come in handy


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I think Booha1 has performed such a ceremony. Perhaps she'll chime in.

I believe the duck master greg was involved also


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

all right y'all...

when i finish this here post i will be logging out of vortex...the next time i chat with you will be from warrenton VA @ my brother's house.
and i will have my buddy dan (16v mkII GTi driver) along to see the show.
godspeed and safe travels to everyone...see you there!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

guess what a pic like this means?


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Here's the Cincy or Bust! shirts:

























email [email protected] for more info




_Modified by TheTimob at 9:33 PM 6-1-2009_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Who is handling the ducks this year?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (TheTimob)*

Anybody who doesn't have a reservation (or wants to cancel there's) looking to save some money but still stay in the Holiday Inn?
I've got a two bed room and there's only one of me. If anybody wants to split it, just let me know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Anybody who doesn't have a reservation (or wants to cancel there's) looking to save some money but still stay in the Holiday Inn?
I've got a two bed room and there's only one of me. If anybody wants to split it, just let me know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'll keep that in mind







when I randomly show up haha.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_Anybody who doesn't have a reservation (or wants to cancel there's) looking to save some money but still stay in the Holiday Inn?
I've got a two bed room and there's only one of me. If anybody wants to split it, just let me know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

If the damned tent poles don't arrive soon, we may have to take you up on that offer.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_
Thanks Cathy!!! You're the coolest.







And my favorite.

Never mind the nice words. I want to hear it from GLENNN!!!! Drive/pictures...that is all. 









(Okay, not a problem, it was my pleasure, glad it got there and nice smile eh? See you in no time!!!! WOOOHOO!!!!! Can't WAIT!!!!)
_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
I think Booha1 has performed such a ceremony. Perhaps she'll chime in.
OWN!!









_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 8:49 PM 6-1-2009_

Yes, that's who I thought it was. I believe there are ceremonial sidecutters, perhaps she can bring them along and we can deal with the offending duck over brisket...Booha1, you out there???? And what kind of weak own it THAT???????

And WOOHOOO!!! Peeps are on the road already! AWESOME!!!!!!


_Modified by punchbug at 7:37 PM 6-1-2009_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_And what kind of weak own it THAT???????

Weak?? It's beautiful.
I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Italy.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (punchbug)*

As usual, it's down to the wire for Cincy this year and I find myself behind on what needs to be done. Currently:
-Margaret's '80 needs an exhaust cut off / installed before I can drive it to Wilmington.
-Massive wheel swapping amongst a couple of my cars needs to take place, the 16v is currently off-road.
-I need to do a couple minor (I hope) things on the 172 before cowling it up and flying it.
-Chris' parts donor is *still* sitting in the yard (sans most parts). It needs to go but I've managed to be a deadbeat and *not* get the title from him yet. I partially blame my other half for that one.
-Aforementioned yard needs to be mowed.
-*All* vehicles need a bath / vacuum. (Well, the 172 was just vacuumed when I put the interior in it last week.)
-All vehicles need to migrate to Wilmington, which is a bit of a logistics hassle.
So far I've been over-committing my free time to help friends move for the last three days, with more tomorrow. (Again, it's like me trying to move my entire barnful of parts.) Plus work tomorrow and Wednesday. Leaving Wednesday morning and all day Thursday to get this all done.
Riiiiiight.
Oh yeah, and since I've not seen Ben Harder post this yet, anyone have some black Mk 1 carpet in servicable condition they'd like to part with? He's looking for some, Cincy delivery would be awesome.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Good luck! 
LMK if you wanna borrow my tarantulas for a few days if you need an extra set of wheels.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I still need to rewire my left front speaker at some point. It must be broken somewhere between the radio and the speaker.

This is exactly why I ran new wire from the speakers to the head unit during the last installation. I tried three times to locate the break in the old wire and it was eaiser to reinstall new stuff. Good luck with that! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_As usual, it's down to the wire for Cincy this year and I find myself behind on what needs to be done. Currently:
So far I've been over-committing my free time to help friends move for the last three days, with more tomorrow. (Again, it's like me trying to move my entire barnful of parts.) Plus work tomorrow and Wednesday. Leaving Wednesday morning and all day Thursday to get this all done.


Maybe it's time to call in favors from the friends.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

oil change and a few minor things left besides packing!!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Didn't get the Scirocco waxed today, but did get Challengers damned oil filter off, walked the spot for the new house with the ground work guy and got the new (to me)car insured. Tomorrow or Wed. I will get it registered, but unfortunately it won't be at Cincy.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_As usual, it's down to the wire for Cincy this year and I find myself behind on what needs to be done.

Oh SO don;t go THERE. I have a ton of stuff to do, but tonight I got the critical MARKING done







I'll gather up some new stuff tomorrow though....bleh.. I need a vacation. WAIT!! I took Friday off, now that I think of it! WOOOOHOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

Oh and the stereo is in. Surprising how good 2 CHEAP 6.5" speakers can sound in that car!! Never have driven a MK2 with a radio, ok 1 had a radio, but it was off.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (vwdude2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdude2* »_so does anyone know if anyone is doing anything like i saw one year , rebiulding a tranny , i have about 4-5 badly leaking trannies and also want to learn to do the bolt kit and dif % kit and 5th gear , or if anyone that is showing up that does this and i can just give my tranny to them and get it mailed to me later ?

Yeah; Brian [ BrokeVW ] will be at Cincy on Friday, I'm picking up the FF he rebuilt for me and dropping off a donor 4sp.
Broke's homepage: http://www.brokevw.com/index.htm
His page of my FF overhaul: http://www.brokevw.com/karlff.html
Really good work.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (Eistreiber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eistreiber* »_
Yeah; Brian [ BrokeVW ] will be at Cincy on Friday, I'm picking up the FF he rebuilt for me and dropping off a donor 4sp.



oops. I will arrive at Cincy on Friday; Brian will be there for a while on SATURDAY if you want to talk to him.

I need either less, or moar,




























's.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Weak?? It's beautiful.
I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Italy.

Screw Italy.








We're all in for Germany. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_And now I feel....









Thanks Cathy!!! You're the coolest.







And my favorite.

Awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_Didn't get the Scirocco waxed today, but did get Challengers damned oil filter off, walked the spot for the new house with the ground work guy and got the new (to me)car insured. Tomorrow or Wed. I will get it registered, but unfortunately it won't be at Cincy. 

What new (to you) car is that? I thought your list of cars looked a little longer than usual, but I wasn't sure.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I'm pretty stressed right now. During the day, I restore Citroens. I was sandblasting body parts today. Messy work. I have gigs on the weekends, laundy, yard work, home repairs (painting)....I have a couple of part-time bookeeping gigs, plating, printing t-shirts and trying to get the car ready for Cincy.....it's all stressing me out a little. No time for anything. Venting over..
I have to reassemble the struts on Wednesday night (I'm working 9 AM to 10 PM)/Thursday morning, do laundry, finish printing shirts, try to get a haircut, change my oil....I don't know if I'll have any time on Thursday to clean the car.
Oh and one of my wheels is bent. I might have to take a mini-sledge and piece of wood to it.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









And FRIGGIN' ALLERGIES ARE KILLING ME!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_guess what a pic like this means?









It's official then, Cincy is *ON!!*
I'm joining you in my thoughts, have a beer (or 2) on my behalf, I'll be in the operating room friday.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_I'm pretty stressed right now. During the day, I restore Citroens. I was sandblasting body parts today. Messy work. I have gigs on the weekends, laundy, yard work, home repairs (painting)....I have a couple of part-time bookeeping gigs, plating, printing t-shirts and trying to get the car ready for Cincy.....it's all stressing me out a little. No time for anything. Venting over..
I have to reassemble the struts on Wednesday night (I'm working 9 AM to 10 PM)/Thursday morning, do laundry, finish printing shirts, try to get a haircut, change my oil....I don't know if I'll have any time on Thursday to clean the car.
Oh and one of my wheels is bent. I might have to take a mini-sledge and piece of wood to it.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









And FRIGGIN' ALLERGIES ARE KILLING ME!

Cincy will soon be here and all your worries will be gone! It's a weekend to relax.
Oh, and forget the haircut - they're over-rated. I'm currently protesting haircuts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

Anne and I are in preperation for the West Coast Crew to arrive thursday evening. 
Having our traditional KCBBQ w/ the local club at my place.. we plan on taking it "easy" this year to get an early sleep. 
5am Daun.... FIVE A.M. That puts us in Wilmington by 4pm w/ the time change. If we book it we should make it before 5pm. 
will that work Daun or do we need to leave earlier??


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Mornin' everyone. Up way earlier than I should be to go into the last day of forced labor before Cincy. Woo hoo!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Cincy will soon be here and all your worries will be gone! It's a weekend to relax.
Oh, and forget the haircut - they're over-rated. I'm currently protesting haircuts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'm getting my "hair and nails did" today, and working two jobs. Only one more evening to get ready...not sure it's gonna be enough...but I'll be heading out anyway on Thursday afternoon!! WOOOHOOOO!!!!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Waiting on Stella. I will be "dropping by" the shop to see what progress has been made. We are starting to build quite a pile of stuff for the trip. Anticipation is building. I WANT TO LEAVE RIGHT NOW!


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_5am Daun.... FIVE A.M. That puts us in Wilmington by 4pm w/ the time change. If we book it we should make it before 5pm. 
will that work Daun or do we need to leave earlier?? 

I don't care when you arrive. I just want to see if you *can* arrive before midnight Friday.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Yeah, so here's how my life works out. Cat, you know, IV refused to eat for three weeks Cat? Making a fantastic recovery.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif till today. Now he's acting like he's clogged up







Could be urinary or intestinal. I'll let him stew for the day and see if he passes something...then deal with it TOMORROW







when I'm supposed to be getting ready for Cincy. Of course I had all the Cincy stuf laid out on the spare bed in an organized fashion...but one of my son's friends had to sleep over and dumped it all over the floor....yeah, wheels are coming off the train fast here...marking for another five or so then off to work in the physical sense of "at work". http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by punchbug at 4:48 AM 6-2-2009_


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Okay so when we arrive at "Cincy" (aka Dauns house I'm assuming???) on Friday night, should we go straight there or to the campsite first? That is, assuming that we get the tent poles on time


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Who is handling the ducks this year?









Ill have my stash of them with me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
Ill have my stash of them with me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Good deal. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Man I need some fresh music for my iPod.







I spent about an hour on iTunes last night trying to find something new. I guess I am becoming the old man my kids warned me about. I am bringing a device that let's me swap music between iPods, so I expect to be enlightened with some great music.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Morning all. Spent all evening sanding/buffing the hood of the Corrado. I think I can salvage it. Just an FYI, if wetsanding with 800 grit STILL wont take out swirl marks, you need a new paintjob.







Yeah, the next time I put this much effort into paint, it will be a respray.
I might bite the bullet and buy a normal electric buffer. The little random orbit model just isn't cutting it. (literally) I still have the roof (which is really bad) to do, then the doors. Then the final polish on everything. Oh, tonight I'm ripping out the headliner in preparation for the new antenna I ordered from GAP, also to fix a few things with the sunroof. Yeah pre-Cincy projects!
Good luck and be safe everyone who is leaving already!!!!!
Brendan


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

Just got off the phone with the shop that _*WAS*_ supposed to do the roof and headliner repair on Stella. Apparently his installer just quit and now he can't get the job done.







What really sucks is that he has had the car for three weeks waiting on the headliner material to arrive. At least they hadn't pulled everything apart. Unfortunately we don't have time to find another installer. We aren't sure if Stella is going to make the trip or not. Bummer.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

just drive it like it is


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Goodmorning, not angsting over this yet, I still hope to win the Powerball, I need sleep.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_just drive it like it is

Agreed and probably what we will do.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Agreed and probably what we will do.

push through, good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*

In a few minutes I leave for work. Nothing is getting done on the car today, but the rest of my parts *should* arrive today. Last night I stopped by the black Scirocco and got out my lanyard and one of my two-way radios. Tomorrow I (hopefully) get the car wrapped up (for now) and start packing.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Cindy has to decide if she wants to deal with the noise and the potential leaks that may occur during the trip.  I may exert a little arm twisting.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

just gether one of these








or one of these


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Cindy has to decide if she wants to deal with the noise and the potential leaks that may occur during the trip. I may exert a little arm twisting.









It's time to tell her to, "buck up, bucko!"
_Yeah, you heard me right, Cindy!_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

^^ And with that comment, I turnededed 4k posts.
Wooooooo hooooooooo!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*

live from warrenton VA...
made it safely and without incident about 12:45 this afternoon. the scirocco ran like a top.
we'll be leaving for cincy thursday morn/nite.(?)


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_ live from warrenton VA...
made it safely and without incident about 12:45 this afternoon. the scirocco ran like a top.
we'll be leaving for cincy thursday morn/nite.(?)

good news http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_ live from warrenton VA...
made it safely and without incident about 12:45 this afternoon. the scirocco ran like a top.
we'll be leaving for cincy thursday morn/nite.(?)

why not leave early friday mornig and join the East Coast Caravan


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
good news http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

LOL Pink News


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*

Hey Fraser, I completely forgot about those stickies you made for me!








Could you possibly bring them to Cincy? How much do I owe you for them?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Hey Fraser, I completely forgot about those stickies you made for me!








Could you possibly bring them to Cincy? How much do I owe you for them? 

sent you a IM


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
What new (to you) car is that? I thought your list of cars looked a little longer than usual, but I wasn't sure.

Just a little something I bought. I had originally hoped to bring it to Cincy, but the timing is way off(actual timing, not engine timing). So there's is H2O and maybe I'll even attend something sooner like waterfest or track day north, who knows.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_I'm pretty stressed right now. During the day, I restore Citroens. I was sandblasting body parts today. Messy work. I have gigs on the weekends, laundy, yard work, home repairs (painting)....I have a couple of part-time bookeeping gigs, plating, printing t-shirts and trying to get the car ready for Cincy.....it's all stressing me out a little. No time for anything. Venting over..
I have to reassemble the struts on Wednesday night (I'm working 9 AM to 10 PM)/Thursday morning, do laundry, finish printing shirts, try to get a haircut, change my oil....I don't know if I'll have any time on Thursday to clean the car.
Oh and one of my wheels is bent. I might have to take a mini-sledge and piece of wood to it.








And FRIGGIN' ALLERGIES ARE KILLING ME!

Just think, you'll be at Cincy where you can grill and fish. What more could you want?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
Ill have my stash of them with me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I noticed that Mr. Pallet has been absent from here lately and not signed up. What's up with that?


----------



## madarua (Sep 10, 2007)

Speaking of timing.. Is there a chance that anyone will be bringing or could bring a timing light to Cincy?







I could also stand to use a compression gauge and the harness to connect my multimeter to, for checking the DPR. I'm tired of sniffing exhaust fumes.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (madarua)*

I have an odd request. Here in Maine our gas cans are the vent free types. I'm sure some of you have them too, but hopefully not all because they SUCK! I would love to have a real gas can(or two) again. Is that something somebody could help me out with? Looking for a new one btw and 5 gallon.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (madarua)*


_Quote, originally posted by *madarua* »_Speaking of timing.. Is there a chance that anyone will be bringing or could bring a timing light to Cincy?







I could also stand to use a compression gauge and the harness to connect my multimeter to, for checking the DPR. I'm tired of sniffing exhaust fumes.

I've got a light and a gauge, but no dpr harness. If I remember to toss it in the bag I'll bring it


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
I noticed that Mr. Pallet has been absent from here lately and not signed up. What's up with that?









He's not coming.








What a loser, eh?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
why not leave early friday mornig and join the East Coast Caravan

Do this. What part of VA are you in (northern, southern, western)?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

he is in warrenton I believe


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Jim... speaking of stress, how's this one.
rushing to get a 2.0 16v swap in your wife's car only to find out something on the bottom end is binding up and not allowing the engine to turn over. You don't have enough time to diagnose the problem, let alone fix it, because you have suspension to put on, boost leak, fuel leak, oil leak and an exhaust leak to deal with on another car. Compound this with having wicked poison ivy, being on 60mg of steroids, and just yesterday I had to go to Urgent Care to have a cyst removed from my back leaving my incapacitated and unable to finish the looooong list of **** I need to do on the scirocco. Plus cleaning the house, packing, etc etc.. 
Work just called and added another project to my plate that is due the friday after Cincy... not bad you say? They want me to start on it today cuz it's a 2 week project. Wait a sec, I'm on vacation for 5 days, but you still want it done on time? 
ugh /venting








Cincy... I'm ready!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_he is in warrenton I believe

I know, but what part of VA is Warrenton in? I'm not up on Viginian geography.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

mid north western?



_Modified by ginster86roc at 6:54 PM 6-2-2009_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_mid north western?

You should totally join the east coast caravan on Friday morning then.
Find your way to US 522 north, and go up to I-70, to the PA Turnpike west. We meet at the Midway service plaza at 11-ish IIRC. Maybe it's 10. 
I Own! But I'll post a picture later.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

kinda wanted to be there a *little* earlier. (wink,wink)
dunno yet.


----------



## madarua (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
You should totally join the east coast caravan on Friday morning then.
Find your way to US 522 north, and go up to I-70, to the PA Turnpike west. We meet at the Midway service plaza at 11-ish IIRC. Maybe it's 10. 
I Own! But I'll post a picture later.









Meet at Midway at 10, leave at 10:30 sharp.


----------



## Princess_Pink (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Weak?? It's beautiful.
I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Italy.

Italy is my favorite country i travelled to while I was abroad other than Ireland of course. IN no way is that post weak!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Princess_Pink)*

Italy's okay... a little scary to cross the street in Rome, but oh well.
































ANYWAYS, what kind of Walkie-Talkie does everybody have? I need to go out and buy one for the Ontario Convoy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## madarua (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
ANYWAYS, what kind of Walkie-Talkie does everybody have? I need to go out and buy one for the Ontario Convoy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I've got a 5-mile range Cobra FRS/GMRS that's coming along for east coast caravan chatter.


----------



## sciroccocindy (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: (madarua)*

Okay, I'm taking Stella. I can always wear a trash bag if it rains. 
Roger- I do like that fancy space-dome umbrella thingy. 
To all of the stressed-out folks out there remember- keep your eye on the prize!








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (sciroccocindy)*








The parking lot better be outta control just for me haha I'm countin on you Rob


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (madarua)*


_Quote, originally posted by *madarua* »_
I've got a 5-mile range Cobra FRS/GMRS that's coming along for east coast caravan chatter.









I was looking at these ones: http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST...S.jsp


----------



## madarua (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
I was looking at these ones: http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST...S.jsp

Looks good to me!


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (madarua)*


_Quote, originally posted by *madarua* »_Speaking of timing.. Is there a chance that anyone will be bringing or could bring a timing light to Cincy?







I could also stand to use a compression gauge and the harness to connect my multimeter to, for checking the DPR. I'm tired of sniffing exhaust fumes.

I can do the compression gauge and timing light


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (vwdaun)*

*Whoa! There's a Cincy thread here?*








Now I thought this was a mythical event full of great people that Daun made up when I met him last fall. Now that I have stumbled across this thread I'm starting to believe that maybe, just maybe it does exist! I think I will have to head on down the road Friday and see for myself, first hand!








Actually I'm looking forward to meeting up with you all and hope that everyone has a safe trip. 
For me, this year it will be the Kia, next year it will hopefully be "Gino's" return.
Dan


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (MrPill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrPill* »_ *Whoa! There's a Cincy thread here?*








Now I thought this was a mythical event full of great people that Daun made up when I met him last fall. Now that I have stumbled across this thread I'm starting to believe that maybe, just maybe it does exist! I think I will have to head on down the road Friday and see for myself, first hand!








Actually I'm looking forward to meeting up with you all and hope that everyone has a safe trip. 
For me, this year it will be the Kia, next year it will hopefully be "Gino's" return.
Dan

Sat is more fun than friday


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
Sat is more fun than friday

I ain't come'n home till Sunday!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_










Nice shirt. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
I was looking at these ones: http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST...S.jsp


FYI
Motorola > Uniden >>> Cobra


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_kinda wanted to be there a *little* earlier. (wink,wink)
dunno yet.









Think about it this way, Carl.
15+ Sciroccos all cruisin down the highway in unison, wind blowing in your dreadz, good music blowing out of your speakers...well, you can imagine it, can't you?
Yeah, sounds pretty good, don't it?


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (MrPill)*

OK, looking through my finances, I'm broke, the pharmacy finally ran the check card, only a month late.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: The Official Pre-Cincy 2009 Discussion Thread! (tmechanic)*

Waxed the '88 tonight, after mowing the yard for nearly 2 hours. So other than a quick vacuum and window wash and rain x treatment, she is ready to be packed. About 35 hours before I plan to leave.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Sciroccoracer7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoracer7* »_







The parking lot better be outta control just for me haha I'm countin on you Rob









I'll roll around on the ground in honor of you


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

one








two








three








four
...


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

We got Stella back this afternoon without getting the ragtop and headliner replaced.







The guy was very apologetic and offered to give us the headliner at no charge, which I thought was cool. Anyway, I had planned on doing an oil and filter change as well as new tranny fluid when I got her back so tonight was as good as any. We had been getting a slight grinding going into second when the car was cold so I hope that a change in tranny fluid would help and it did. The car shifts beautifully now, very smooth. Since everything was going well I decided to swap in the red 80S driver seat that I got from Daun last fall. Cindy was not happy with the way the seats that came with the car stuck her in the back, so we thought these would be better. Cindy took the car out for a test drive and she decided to go with the 80S interior. After swapping that in, we needed to fill up the tank, so Stu and I went to get gas. Stu has never driven Stella so I thought now was as good a time as any. He hops in, pushes down on the shifter to drop it into reverse and the shifter drops right out of the bottom of the car.







I never have any parts laying around, but guess what I bought new back when we did the engine swap? A brand new lever bearing. The old one just disintegrated. After an hour on my back under the car, the new one was in and we are back in business.







Stella is DEFINITELY going to Cincy after this.
Sorry for the novel.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

And to top it off, Cindy made cookie dough while I was working on Stella, so it's ALL GOOD!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

I need an oil change and check tire pressure and I am ready to go


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
I noticed that Mr. Pallet has been absent from here lately and not signed up. What's up with that?









And he's not answering his phone either, won't return calls.
Someone go rattle his chain.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

FYI
Motorola > Uniden >>> Cobra

Thanks Marc, right after I buy the Cobra (it was on sale at CT).










_Modified by cholland_ at 11:54 PM 6-2-2009_


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

I cut most of the lawn after work today and printed some t-shirts tonight. I have some grey MK1 3D shirts and some black MK2 ones, as well as some Cincy or Bust shirts and a few others.
The strut bearings are now minty-chromate-plated fresh but the bearing inserts don't arrive until tomorrow, so the car is still off the road. I'm working late but I hope to get the suspension in before midnight tomorrow.
Thursday morning, I'll test drive the car, change the oil and check the gear oil. I really hope to try to clean the car and put a bit of wax on it. I'll wash it, so that will be the third time it gets wet in 12 months.















Fortunately, Lori will be picking up groceries tomorrow for the Thursday gtg. It'll be simple: burgers, brats, chips and lager. When is everyone planning on arriving? Who is coming?








Does anyone have a MK1 coil bracket? I need one. Cincy delivery would be great.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

PS: Sorry to hear about your crappy day, Rob!! Hang in there, scratchy.
I think we all deserve a break. And there's a cold front coming in, so Friday will be a PERFECT travel day!!


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

PPS: Looking good, Marc! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
PPPS: Glad to hear you had that part, Jeff
PPPPS: @Greg: you're a weenie.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
And he's not answering his phone either, won't return calls.
Someone go rattle his chain.

I have been trying for the last week to get him to go but I have failed


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Think about it this way, Carl.
15+ Sciroccos all cruisin down the highway in unison, wind blowing in your dreadz, good music blowing out of your speakers...well, you can imagine it, can't you?
Yeah, sounds pretty good, don't it?









It *is* pretty darn close to heaven.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Nice shirt. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Nicer bikes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (cholland_)*

I have to get a shorter belt for the different alternator as the bracket fits this one different. It works, but I don't like it. I'll do that on lunch tomorrow or something. Still gotta get clothes and sleeping gear together. Tools and such are in the car already got those and my lanyard out of the Golf today.
And speaking of the Golf. D*MN she's a dirty girl!! Been stuffed in the storage unit since Christmas time. Shes leaking oil and coolant now so I'll have to load her up and tow her to where I fix her.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

OH, and I'm going to be looking at a nice shop with my buddy when I return from Cincy, so we will be able to store our cars and work all at the same place!!! Currently the big storage unit looks something like this:
[DOOR]>78FORDF150>>DOGDEDART><golf>[DOOR]
And there is about that [] much space between them LITEREALLY! The golf's rear plate and light actually bulge out the roll down door a little.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Okay so when we arrive at "Cincy" (aka Dauns house I'm assuming???) on Friday night, should we go straight there or to the campsite first? That is, assuming that we get the tent poles on time









This is up to you depending on what time you are arriving. Mike and I (the "heads" of the sites) will be arriving around lunchtime @ Dauns.


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
I'll roll around on the ground in honor of you









That's all I ask







Oh and you have to tackle Anne for me haha









_Modified by Sciroccoracer7 at 12:09 AM 6-3-2009_


_Modified by Sciroccoracer7 at 12:32 AM 6-3-2009_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Cindy has to decide if she wants to deal with the noise and the potential leaks that may occur during the trip. I may exert a little arm twisting.









It's a MkI!! It's supposed to leak!!!! Get a car cover for it in case it rains, and keep it rolling...and you'll be fine!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
And he's not answering his phone either, won't return calls.
Someone go rattle his chain.

It has been a few weeks since we talked to Greg but I know he is not coming this year. I know money is the big reason. His car needs work and he just hasn't had the funds or the time to make it happen. He is really down about not coming so I suspect that is the reason he has laid low these past few weeks. He promised me he would not miss again.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

TODAY is about Cincy prep. Nothing else. (Okay, some unavoidable students thrown in there too, but I'll manage) Got my hair did yesterday again, and holy crap, yeah, it's wild. Yesterday was insanely busy, and tomorrow is about HITTING THE ROAD!!!!! WOOOHOOOO!!!!!








No, today is NOT just about Cincy prep. Its about family stupidity. <RANT ON> So my son phones me and tells me that my manic husband had phoned him and said he'd removed the battery cutoff switch from the 'stang. WITHOUT disconnecting the ground from the battery






















So I go out to deal with it, my usual mop up after the guys duties (like I have nothing else to do), and the trunk's locked, go to flip the switch, car's locked, I have no keys, can't scare up hubby on the phone















Of course if we're lucky nothing bad will happen with a random hot wire hanging freely off the battery...of course the trunk release won't likely work too well if it slowly trickles down (not gonna happen, it'll do the fireball....the potential short is right near the fuel cell....)














<RANT OFF>
Could be worse though. Could be raining...







(name that movie)

_Modified by punchbug at 4:56 AM 6-3-2009_


_Modified by punchbug at 4:09 PM 6-3-2009_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_TODAY is about Cincy prep. Nothing else. (Okay, some unavoidable students thrown in there too, but I'll manage) Got my hair did yesterday again, and holy crap, yeah, it's wild. Yesterday was insanely busy, and tomorrow is about HITTING THE ROAD!!!!! WOOOHOOOO!!!!!









Tonight is our PREP night as well. The dining room table will serve as the staging area for our stuff. Cars are ready for the trip and we can't wait! Tomorrow night is our official start to the Cincy Weekend when we head over to sciroccojim's for a little cookout.
Oh and Cindy bakes cookies tonight. Hopefully there will be some left for the weekend.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*

I am leaving for Cincy... right.....

NOW! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Oh and Cindy bakes cookies tonight. Hopefully there will be some left for the weekend.

There had *better* be.
Mmmmm...... Cindy cookies.....


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

*yawn* g'mornin folks!
there daresn't be much talkin' going on in here today.
y'all better/should be:
- wrenching
- fixing
- sleeping
- already driving (in some cases)
the clock is running!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
Ill have my stash of them with me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


IN!
my yellow camo'd duck is looking a little worse for the wear lately...he could use a 'freshen up'. (<----hint, hint)


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_*yawn* g'mornin folks!
there daresn't be much talkin' going on in here today.
y'all better/should be:
- *wrenching*
- *fixing*
- sleeping
- already driving (in some cases)
the clock is running!

My excuse.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Leaving for work now. It'll be my last work day before the fun begins, so I'm working 14 hours today.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
My excuse.










get crack-a-lackin' then.








jeff izzit gonna be just you and the missus or are you bringing "the boy" too?
it'll be great to see y'all again come friday.


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
Could be worse though. Could be raining...







(name that movie)


Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.
(Young Frankenstein of course.)
"Wait Master, it might be dangerous... you go first." 
Scirocco content - Carrots needs a bath and an oil change, some diagnosis on mysterious clutch noises, and some tuning adjustments, looking for the balance of driveability, smoke and power for the trip (really thinking that electronic diesel control is the way to go here, this tuning for the weather/season crap is for the dogs)


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

get crack-a-lackin' then.








jeff izzit gonna be just you and the missus or are you bringing "the boy" too?
it'll be great to see y'all again come friday.









"the boy", Studubbin', will be coming along as well driving his Jetta. He will be carrying a lot of our gear so we have designated his car as the "2.slo Crap Hauler".


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
"the boy", Studubbin', will be coming along as well driving his Jetta. He will be carrying a lot of our gear 


ah yes...(one of) the benefits of having children: forced labor.
heeheehee








can't wait til my boy gets old enough to mow the yard..._for_ me.








a'course...then the ^trick^ will be actually getting him to _do it_...which in turn, brings on a whole 'nuther challenge.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

has it not sunk in for anyone else yet?? I mean.... today is technically my "friday" at work... and it doesn't even really feel like it. Maybe it's all the meds















needless to say, I am excited. Just have a few more things to finish up and I should be ready to roll.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_I am leaving for Cincy... right.....

NOW! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Have a safe trip, Jonny. See you Friday.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

ah yes...(one of) the benefits of having children: forced labor.
heeheehee








can't wait til my boy gets old enough to mow the yard..._for_ me.








a'course...then the ^trick^ will be actually getting him to _do it_...which in turn, brings on a whole 'nuther challenge.









Preachin' to the choir.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_has it not sunk in for anyone else yet?? I mean.... today is technically my "friday" at work... and it doesn't even really feel like it. Maybe it's all the meds















needless to say, I am excited. Just have a few more things to finish up and I should be ready to roll. 

No, it hasn't, because unlike you lucky bastards, I have to work tomorrow. Until 9pm too. But I'm off today, and I'm waiting to hear from my friend so I can get my parts from him. The parts that need to go on the car today. I hope I hear from him soon so I can get to work. 
I have no shortage of things to do. Wish me luck.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

I'm running around trying to figure out where I can scare up the cash to get to Cincy.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

brian?
what's up....i thought you...wait a minu-...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

Meds went up, my insurance isn't covering as much as it used to so I'm dropping $394/ mo. instead of $174.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Meds went up, my insurance isn't covering as much as it used to so I'm dropping $394/ mo. instead of $174.


Holy sh!t! Well, worst case scenario, Brian and I can help you out, since we are caravaning with you







No worries!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

The sun came up far too early this morning







wa hoping to get some extra sleep this morning, but I woke up at 6:30, and there's a damn cricket in the grass next to my tent that won't shut up.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_The sun came up far too early this morning







wa hoping to get some extra sleep this morning, but I woke up at 6:30, and there's a damn cricket in the grass next to my tent that won't shut up.

Even the crickets are excited.







They want you to get your a$$ up and on the road to Cincy.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_
Even the crickets are excited.







 They want you to get your a$$ up and on the road to Cincy.

Yes they are. The Crickets rock!
All right, the car is packed, and I am out of here! 
See y'all sometimes this week-end.


----------



## 78mk1 (Apr 30, 2006)

Well I am on my way, NW Arkansas to Charlotte N.C. then to Daytona Beach Fl. then Dayton, Ohio then Cincy!!!!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (78mk1)*

My ****ing muffler didn't show up.








Everything else came, except for the only things I actually needed right away.








Maybe it'll come tomorrow, so I can pay someone else to install it.
So, now I'm off to put on my rear sway bar and start packing the car.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

you dont need a muffler. just crank the stereo up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thats what I did all h2o weekend with my super sweet broken motor mount open downpipe mod


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*

I already have a muffler, but it's a Dynomax that's old and sounds like ****. The one that didn't show up is a sweet stainless Borla. I wanted to have it on before Cincy, but of course it took a month for Techtonics to ship the damn stuff. I did get the cams and motor mount (which I don't really need anymore) however.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I have not fixed anything.....My car is in bad shape....I say I am ready http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_I have not fixed anything.....My car is in bad shape....I say I am ready http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You are the stuff of legend. Carry on.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (78mk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *78mk1* »_Well I am on my way, NW Arkansas to Charlotte N.C. then to Daytona Beach Fl. then Dayton, Ohio then Cincy!!!!!
'tis a rather roundabout route, grasshopper. Please elaborate? Why starting in NW Arkansas, when your profile sez Ohio?


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Bother, my Corrado is all torn apart and of course it is supposed to rain for the next 18 hours. Gah!!!
No big deal, I was gonna skip out on work tomorrow, but there is a big treasurer's meeting and I have to set up the IVDL equipment and make sure it works. CRAP!!!!!!
Brendan


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

Of course, I can't get to the backside of the boltholes in the rear beam (to mount the swaybar) without dropping the beam (gas tank in the way), so I'm not going to do that until after Cincy. I already removed the lower shock bolts, and because the sway bar isn't there anymore, the bolts were too long. So, I go up to the local parts store to get a shorter bolt. They don't carry any metric bolts (WTF??!?)







, so I get a standard bolt and a nut, since that'll do temporarily. Whilst I'm doing that, it starts ****ing dowmpouring!!!!!


















































































































Why the **** can't I ever ****ing get any **** done without ****ing rain ****ing it up for me!!!!?!?!????!?!?!?!?

































































Yep, I'm extremely frustrated and angry right now, waiting for the rain to stop so I can put in this ONE ****ING BOLT, put the wheel on, and be finished (for now).
Only a couple of days away, eh?










_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 3:30 PM 6-3-2009_


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Bugger! Missed another own!!
I feel your pain Chris. The Corrado is currently without headliner, ABC pillars, and half of the radio wiring hanging out, cant put in the new antenna that GAP sent today. Still have to wetsand and buff the roof too! Can't do this in the rain.







This is gonna be a close call.
Brendan


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I just finished up exams and H.S. is officially done until next year!!!!!








w00t!!!!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_I just finished up exams and H.S. is officially done until next year!!!!!








w00t!!!!

I felt the exact same way you feel right now...in 1981 or 1980 depending on how much H.S. you have left.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

I was able to grab a box of T-Shirts from the marketing department to give out at Cincy. not official cincy shirts but a free t-shirt is a free t-shirt not sure on sizes.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_I felt the exact same way you feel right now...in 1981 or 1980 depending on how much H.S. you have left. 
Which puts you 2 years older than me. Cool, for awhile there I thought I was _old_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

Alright, car is back together, just before it started raining again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Absolutely nothing got accomplished today. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
My muffler will be arriving tomorrow or Friday at the latest (of course that doesn't help me). If it comes in early enough tomorrow, I'll be able to have it put on by a shop I deal with at work. If not, I'll put it on sometime after Cincy (any MD folk wanna have a tech day?).
Still on the to-do list:
-oil change
-tag light install


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_]If not, I'll put it on sometime after Cincy (any MD folk wanna have a tech day?).


Id help ya out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

so how does one get over to this shindig? i haven't noticed one umph of directional info!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Kameirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kameirocco* »_so how does one get over to this shindig? i haven't noticed one umph of directional info!









Check the signup page.








Right here:http://scirocco.org/list/ohio2k9.reg/


_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 5:16 PM 6-3-2009_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_'tis a rather roundabout route, grasshopper. Please elaborate? Why starting in NW Arkansas, when your profile sez Ohio? 

Notice he didn't say he'd be driving his Scirocco? When you're an airline pilot, that's a typical work day.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

Pre-Cincy stress??? Yeah, feelin' it.
Yeah, the 172 still isn't running correctly (rough idle.) I have no tires for the 16v. I finally *just* ordered the timing belt kit for the Jetta, which Drew was going to do as a tech procedure Saturday. The yard is a mess and needs mowed in a major way (and it's raining.) Chris' car is still sitting in the yard. I have 3 cars to get to Cincy. And I haven't even thought about packing yet.
Ok, back to work!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_ Whilst I'm doing that, it starts ****ing dowmpouring!!!!!


















































































































Why the **** can't I ever ****ing get any **** done without ****ing rain ****ing it up for me!!!!?!?!????!?!?!?!?


































































I'll trade you weather. Offical drought which will probably escalate to severe drought by the end of the month for your rainy weather.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Pre-Cincy stress??? Yeah, feelin' it.
Yeah, the 172 still isn't running correctly (rough idle.) I have no tires for the 16v. I finally *just* ordered the timing belt kit for the Jetta, which Drew was going to do as a tech procedure Saturday. The yard is a mess and needs mowed in a major way (and it's raining.) Chris' car is still sitting in the yard. I have 3 cars to get to Cincy. And I haven't even thought about packing yet.
Ok, back to work!

Let me know if you need anything!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
I'll trade you weather. Offical drought which will probably escalate to severe drought by the end of the month for your rainy weather. 

I don't care if it rains. It just pisses me off when it's really nice out when I'm at work, then rains every time I try to do something on my day off.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

But if you had severe drought you'd never have to worry about it raining when you want to do something and it'll be sunny and warm every day of the week.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*

OK, so the official West Coast caravan (twardnw) just rolled in to join up with the official Northern Colrado caravan (that'd be me & 1nsanevwfreak), which combined caravan to KC will commence (way too f*ckin' early) in the ayem.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eistreiber* »_OK, so the official West Coast caravan (twardnw) just rolled in to join up with the official Northern Colrado caravan (that'd be me & 1nsanevwfreak), which combined caravan to KC will commence (*way too f*ckin' early*) in the ayem.










this


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

Good to hear you're going strong Tyler. 


_Modified by Sciroccoracer7 at 3:37 PM 6-3-2009_


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
this









_chirp. chirp. chirp._


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*

^^That pic is creepin me out, man.


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bigtavo)*

We've just got some minor packing to do, then rollin' out the driveway at about obnoxious thirty in the AM!!








w00t!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Booha1)*

You'd better be driving the Scirocco on the way home.


----------



## ROBZUK (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_You'd better be driving the Scirocco on the way home.









There ain't NO WAY IN HELL that's gonna happen. I ain't pushing it onto the trailer WHEN it dies. I'll throw a can of biod in there and a flare before I'll push it onto the trailer.








If you need a hand doing your muffler after Cincy holler, we can get it done


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_You'd better be driving the Scirocco on the way home.









I'll drive it.... up onto the trailer.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Booha1)*

I had a very productive day. Packed all my tools, bought some new CDs for the trip, got a bluetooth thing for my cellphone (since it's not illegal in Ontario to do two things at once), vacuumed out the brown car, and then:
Took this:








Went here:








What's that? And engine?
























What a lovely driveway this afternoon.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Which puts you 2 years older than me. Cool, for awhile there I thought I was _old_









Good god. Children....


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Wahoo! tmechanic came over and helped us figure out any and all problems we were having with the car! And helped with the idling. Yay!! Oh, sent you an im about that btw!


----------



## vwdude2 (Apr 2, 2003)

im trying to find somone that can pick up a dash for me in Palmyra Pensylvania that is going to cincy , so i can save on shipping


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (vwdude2)*

Car is clean, windows washed, windshield rain-xed, trunk is packed with everything but the suitcase. Going to do some laundry and go to bed, oh, and call Julie. With any luck at all we will be leaving in about 11 hours for Amsterdam, NY. Then on to Cincy on Friday. 
It sounds like this year is going to be the year of cars half ready for Cincy, in regards to out apparently over optimistic lists we made for ourselves. I know it is for me.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

My car is super dirty


----------



## type53b_gtd (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_My car is super dirty









Can't be as dirty as mine. I *might* wash her tomorrow morning, time permitting. But washing likely won't help - the only thing that strips out that soot is 800 grit sand paper. Go ahead, ask me how I know.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_Wahoo! tmechanic came over and helped us figure out any and all problems we were having with the car! And helped with the idling. Yay!! Oh, sent you an im about that btw!









Yeah, they still need some more fiddling to get it right, but I got it close.


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_I had a very productive day. Packed all my tools, bought some new CDs for the trip, got a bluetooth thing for my cellphone (since it's not illegal in Ontario to do two things at once), vacuumed out the brown car, and then:
Took this:








Went here:








What's that? And engine?
























What a lovely driveway this afternoon.

Any driveway with a porsche Is sweet. The Mid Engine Jammy looks super. Cheers, Chris







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_My car is super dirty









mine _was_...
i washed the FL to VA trip road dirt off the car today. didn't wanna drive the other half of the trip w/o getting off all the crusty old bugs first. 
it will make cleanup on friday @ the carwash that much easier/nicer.
oh yeah...and then it promptly rained all over my fresh-washed car this afternoon/evening.
anyone know the forecast this upcoming weekend?


----------



## madarua (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

Upper 70s, partly cloudly, very small chance of rain on Sunday. -Beautiful- rocco weather! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (madarua)*


_Quote, originally posted by *madarua* »_Upper 70s, partly cloudly, very small chance of rain on Sunday. -Beautiful- rocco weather! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thank you.









<---cannot wait


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_My car is super dirty









Mine isn't, but my mind is.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Of course, I can't get to the backside of the boltholes in the rear beam (to mount the swaybar) without dropping the beam (gas tank in the way), so I'm not going to do that until after Cincy. I already removed the lower shock bolts, and because the sway bar isn't there anymore, the bolts were too long. So, I go up to the local parts store to get a shorter bolt. They don't carry any metric bolts (WTF??!?)







, so I get a standard bolt and a nut, since that'll do temporarily. Whilst I'm doing that, it starts ****ing dowmpouring!!!!!


















































































































Why the **** can't I ever ****ing get any **** done without ****ing rain ****ing it up for me!!!!?!?!????!?!?!?!?

































































Yep, I'm extremely frustrated and angry right now, waiting for the rain to stop so I can put in this ONE ****ING BOLT, put the wheel on, and be finished (for now).
Only a couple of days away, eh?









_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 3:30 PM 6-3-2009_

So Chris, tell me how you REALLY feel...
Cathy


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (punchbug)*

I'm almost ready to leave!! Car is packed minus clothes bags from me and the gf (Anna, for those that would like to know.) and a tent incase someone is not coming/forgets. 
Also loading the MP3 player now and Anna has her fone packed full of music also. I'd be rocking the XM again this yr, but misplaces my spare antenna for my unit.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

ARE WE THERE YET???? PLEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!

LOL, my roomate mentioned tonight he is going to avoid at all costs texting me tomorrow while I'm at work. He thinks I'm going to be going nutz or something.

ARE WE THERE YET???? 
ARE WE THERE YET???? 
ARE WE THERE YET???? 
ARE WE THERE YET???? 
ARE WE THERE YET???? 
WWWHHHHHHYYYYY AREN'T WE THERE YYYYYYYEEEEE







ET??????????????????


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_I had a very productive day. Packed all my tools, bought some new CDs for the trip, got a bluetooth thing for my cellphone (since it's not illegal in Ontario to do two things at once), vacuumed out the brown car, and then:
Took this:








Went here:








What's that? And engine?
























What a lovely driveway this afternoon.

That is just the sweetness!!! My driveway was filled with loud V8 noises as I packed up Klausie for the trip. He looks about like the Grinch's sled, I have so much crammed in there.







So much for light sportscar! Dialed the struts to "full Buick" mode; here's hoping he doesn't bottom out too much!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

Sorry, is this getting annoying yet?? I'm really bored waiting for the MP3 player to get loaded. I might end up with WAY too much to be put on this dinky thing. Maybe i'll go shower so I don't stink AS bad on Friday.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
That is just the sweetness!!! My driveway was filled with loud V8 noises as I packed up Klausie for the trip. He looks about like the Grinch's sled, I have so much crammed in there.







So much for light sportscar! Dialed the struts to "full Buick" mode; here's hoping he doesn't bottom out too much!

I actually think most things in my car will be level with the bottoms of the windows. I like to be able to see while driving on the interstate for some reason.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
So Chris, tell me how you REALLY feel...
Cathy

That pretty much summed it up.








The drive home this evening sucked. It's pouring out, my car doesn't have any functional climate controls, and my windows for up like crazy. I couldn't see ****, captain! I also haven't really driven it in over a year and a half, so I was getting used to it's intricacies again.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Dialed the struts to "full Buick" mode; here's hoping he doesn't bottom out too much!

Brad wants to know if it reminds you of our "camping trip" last year.
Ben came over this evening and helped out a bit. He installed an exhaust on Margaret's car. Now I just need to get a battery in it.
Not entirely sure the 172 is completely back to good health, but it's enough to go give it a try tomorrow. My friend Tim is going to check with his insurance company tomorrow about adding me to his policy so we'd at least still have a photo platform should things not pan out well with the Cessna.
BTW, anyone have any suggestions for car artwork in the backyard?
Yeesh, I'm starting to ramble. My brain feels like swiss cheese, forgive me. Methinks I'll head for bed, that should cure it.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_Notice he didn't say he'd be driving his Scirocco? When you're an airline pilot, that's a typical work day.








Ah, that'd be what I get for assuming







and for being a


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

For Cathy: 
Glenn drives (well)! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=il2HMpm9t1s
Video kinda sucks as we used out digital camera and I stuck it out the window at the end







but here's what you helped happen!
As Brian said, there is still some fine tuning to be done about the idling on cold starts, but otherwise it runs great.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
BTW, anyone have any suggestions for car artwork in the backyard?


"KARMANN"


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_
"KARMANN"

That would be AWESOME!! But we need A LOOOTTTT of cars!! SO those slackers not coming/ coming in Kia's need to bring roccos!!


----------



## madarua (Sep 10, 2007)

Batteries on the charger for my camera and radio... a wash/wax/vacuum job tomorrow... Glue the trim strip back on.. I think I'll be all set. =D


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (madarua)*

I decided to neglect any cleaning before Cincy this year. It is/was much more important to get the 82 ready to go to Cincy for its first time in 6 yes SIX years since I bought it there @ the event.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

I might not be bringing the rocco this year. I just got out of the emergency room due to a bad reaction to the meds i'm on right now. Not sure if I'm going to be healthy enough to drive... this is really really aggravating and I need some help deciding what to do.


----------



## digga_b (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*








Oh man! Give me a call if you need anything.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (digga_b)*

leaving for Cincy now


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Brad wants to know if it reminds you of our "camping trip" last year.
BTW, anyone have any suggestions for car artwork in the backyard?
Yeesh, I'm starting to ramble. My brain feels like swiss cheese, forgive me. Methinks I'll head for bed, that should cure it.

I'm in total fog, but I recall thinking it was a god thing I didn;t need to do weight and balance on the car, it's be an outstanding FAIL. Ill be leaving beer and gifties at Cincy; that's the issue. It still hasn't sunk in, I'm on automatic mode getting ready for "a trip". No tail wagging yet. Likely that will change when I hear a turbo diesel heading down my road.

_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_I might not be bringing the rocco this year. I just got out of the emergency room due to a bad reaction to the meds i'm on right now. Not sure if I'm going to be healthy enough to drive... this is really really aggravating and I need some help deciding what to do.










Here's what you need to do. NOT arrive dead. So whatever it takes to do that eh? You've sure had a hell of a haul to get to this event, I think I may have to find a beer for ya! Just get there. We'd all love to see Max and the angry bunneh, but if you have to rent a real Kia to get there, do it.
In other news, the boys were out last night to time trial in advance of qualifying for "Armdrop Live" last night. You have to run 13's. Adam got the 'stang down the track at 13.99 (without the bottle), and Denny had issues hooking up, but had the same trap speed as the boy at low 14's, so he'll be there too with his new chip in the Speed Three. So I guess I'll have to give Klausie's wastegate screw a good nipple twisting when I get him home. I'll be a ***** on the way to Cincy though, no need to blow him up just yet...so 5 lbs it is. I'm guessing the 'stang will be good and blowed up when I get home, they're talking about trying a 150 shot of the blue stuff. Yikes.

KARMANN!!!! Yes, I LOVE it!!! If we did "Scirocco", we can do that! 

Konomi!!!! Awesome news!! I'll look at the video at some point; don't want to stress out my intrawebz connection, you know?







See you SOOONNN!!!!!

Oh, don't forget to toss that twisted scrap in for the carnage awards eh?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_

BTW, anyone have any suggestions for car artwork in the backyard?


"Daun Yeagley just plain kicks ass" 
Hmm, might need some more cars...


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_*I might not be bringing the rocco this year.* I just got out of the emergency room due to a bad reaction to the meds i'm on right now. Not sure if I'm going to be healthy enough to drive... this is really really aggravating and I need some help deciding what to do.










Say it ain't so. Cindy went through two rounds of steroids recently and it was pretty rough. She picked up some  Zanfel from the hospital where she works and it worked really well. She can get it for $27 and we can bring you some. I will call you to see if you want any. We hope that you are feeling better. Driving a scirocco is the best medicine. 


_Modified by bigtavo at 7:20 AM 6-4-2009_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_I might not be bringing the rocco this year. I just got out of the emergency room due to a bad reaction to the meds i'm on right now. Not sure if I'm going to be healthy enough to drive... this is really really aggravating and I need some help deciding what to do.










damn man. so long as you make it to cincy alive, like Cath said, thats better than nothing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_damn man. so long as you make it to cincy alive, like Cath said, thats better than nothing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

^ ^ This.
....and like, OMG! (RLY?) It's FRIGGIN' CINCY-EVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

About an hour before we leave!


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

CO and West Coast caravans out the door in 40 minutes.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Eistreiber)*

Here's hoping I can sneak out of work early today and get stuff done!!!
All of the equipment is set up, but everyone is sitting around not doing anything. It was supposed to start at 8:30!!








All I'm gonna do is sit and calculate how much buffing I COULD have done today.
Brendan


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_I might not be bringing the rocco this year. I just got out of the emergency room due to a bad reaction to the meds i'm on right now. Not sure if I'm going to be healthy enough to drive... this is really really aggravating and I need some help deciding what to do.









Holy crap man!!! Be safe, that's the 1st thing.
All else fails, try some good 'ol Jewelweed for poison Ivy. Works wonders.







Those steroids can really screw a fella up.
Get better soon! See you at Cincy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Brendan


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
Holy crap man!!! Be safe, that's the 1st thing.
All else fails, try some good 'ol Jewelweed for poison Ivy. Works wonders.







Those steroids can really screw a fella up.
Get better soon! See you at Cincy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Brendan

X2 be safe that is the best I can tell you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

We are out of here in five minutes. Car is packed, the new Scirocco is now legal(not coming with us though-but I needed it's paperwork and plates for Cincy). 
See you all tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## Donsroc (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

Hello everyone,.......been a while......
Was hoping to have Darth done. Almost there 95%, but electrical and fuel gremlins have prevented me from bringing him. Also still need tires and an alignment.


I am going to stop by for a few hours on Friday ( have to be in Chillicothe on business ) but will bring my alternate car....

Will be greta meeting some of you!
Don


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Donsroc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Donsroc* »_...
I am going to stop by for a few hours on Friday ( have to be in Chillicothe on business ) but will bring my alternate car....

Will be greta meeting some of you!
Don


From this angle your "alternate car" looks like a creature from Pokemon.







See you this weekend.


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Getting any work done today will be a challenge.








Party on Garth!


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

















and 
















So excited I can't stand it!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (bigtavo)*

Goodmorning, haven't done anything on my car this week so far, might get the new plugs in tonight, need to pick up some food stuffs to hold me over for the trip, tank up on good nonoxygenated fuel.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

Leaving for my last day of work before Cincy in about an hour. When I get home, packing commences. 
Rob, stop doing drugs. Get to Cincy, Max or no Max.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

It looks like today is going to be more of the same luck as yesterday. So far:
Went to test fly the 172. Ran fine last night, so we put the cowling on it. Checking ignition this morning? One system failed. No flying the 172.
Ok, so I'll take the '86 over to the hangar to do a wheel swap before taking it to Wilmington. The two month old battery is dead.
Starting to notice a pattern here?
I'm off to Wilmington to mow. That is, if Dieter will start, since he's the only 'rocco I can actually drive over there right now.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_As Brian said, there is still some fine tuning to be done about the idling on cold starts, but otherwise it runs great. 
Enh, just let it warm up before rolling out, it's better for the car anyway.


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (Donsroc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Donsroc* »_Hello everyone,.......been a while......
Was hoping to have Darth done. Almost there 95%, but electrical and fuel gremlins have prevented me from bringing him. Also still need tires and an alignment.


Tires, alignment, bah!







You can safely assume all sciroccos have electrical and fuel gremlins. Bring it, we'll all fix it!








See ya on friday!!!
Brendan


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

The car's packed. Going to brush my teeth, then head toward Cathy's.
See everybody tonight or tomorrow!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

picked up oil/filter for both the GTI and the rocco. Dropped anne off at work, went to the doctor for a checkup (he said i need to quit taking drugs). Dropped bettie off at the groomers, and ran a few other errands. 
Finally back at home to eat some lunch, pack, and possibly go out and change some oil on the cars. Looks like the west coast boys are about 6 hrs away. We'll start grilling around 5-6pm.
We leave at 5am... not sure if I'm up for driving max or not. still about 50/50 chance, just gotta see how I feel tonight. 
I have an odd request. Is there going to be anyone at cincy who is medically trained? Dr., Nurse, etc? I have a favor to ask. If you know of anyone please PM me. Thanks!


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Drive safe everyone and have fun. Remember to take a lot of pictures to share with the rest of us!


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
I have an odd request. Is there going to be anyone at cincy who is medically trained? Dr., Nurse, etc? I have a favor to ask. If you know of anyone please PM me. Thanks! 

I'm doctor love and will take care of you robbie.








See you all friday. Since I have no drivable rocco we are bringing my buddies doka tdi syncro!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
I have an odd request. Is there going to be anyone at cincy who is medically trained? Dr., Nurse, etc? I have a favor to ask. If you know of anyone please PM me. Thanks! 

Im not a doctor, but I play one on vortex


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_
Im not a doctor, but I play one on vortex

Reminds me of ROBZUK's signature:

_Quote, originally posted by *ROBZUK* »_I'm not a gynecologist, but I'll take a look.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Just finished treating the leather seats. 
Now I'm off to wash, clean, polish, and wax the paint. It's almost Cincy time!


----------



## jedilynne (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
Now I'm off to wash, clean, polish, and wax the paint. It's almost Cincy time!









Me too! So ready for this weekend. The weather will be great, the perfect temperature and the company can't be beat!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (jedilynne)*

3 more hours of work, then run some errands(hair cut, computer store) then home to pack and get some sleep


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Rob,
Im not a Dr or nurse, but I was a medic in the army and an EMT in a previous life.....Let me guess you need an injection? or you need someone to keep an eye on you?
LMK, before i start enjoying liquids.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
I have an odd request. Is there going to be anyone at cincy who is medically trained? Dr., Nurse, etc? I have a favor to ask. If you know of anyone please PM me. Thanks!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_Rob,
Im not a Dr or nurse, but I was a medic in the army and an EMT in a previous life.....Let me guess you need an injection? or you need someone to keep an eye on you?
LMK, before i start enjoying liquids.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

haha, no injection. I'll shoot you a PM. Nothing major, just something I can't do myself.


----------



## CameraJen (Feb 17, 2007)

To do before I fly out tomorrow at 6am:
pay bills
go to birthday party
write a final exam
do homework for web design class
pack
grade midterms
water garden
get food for post-plane nutrition
email Tyler so he knows when/where to pick me up
buy cat food so cat-cat doesn't starve
try to pick up 10-22 lens
uhhh....I think that's it
note nowhere was there anything about sleep...running on just a one hour "nap" currently. amount of espresso/coffee consumed today: 24 oz


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (CameraJen)*

from: Eistreiber
"B.F. DUCK"
for the lawn work http://www.jimbotimbo.com/tshi...k.htm


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
I have an odd request. Is there going to be anyone at cincy who is medically trained? Dr., Nurse, etc? I have a favor to ask. If you know of anyone please PM me. Thanks! 

Amber isn't a doctor or nurse, but her knowledge of wierd medical stuff that mostly only doctors or nurses would know may help.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (Nataku)*

Mtl-Marc has been here for a while and britishrocco showed up a little while ago. Marc helped me with some stuff on my car and he changed his plugs. They're hanging out while I type this. I'm about to join them with a burger and a beer.








Bigtavo and sciroccocindy (I think) we be here in a bit.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

Bags going in the car, liquer store for beer and ice, food in stomach and I'm gone!!


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_
Amber isn't a doctor or nurse, but her knowledge of wierd medical stuff that mostly only doctors or nurses would know may help. 


Sad, but true. I know. I'm a nerd. You guys can make fun of me.







Got the tent poles today...they work out very nicely. Off to finish homework, beautify myself in the form of nail polish, and then pack for tomorrow! Wahoo! I can't wait to meet you all!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

7 hours later:
I'm covered with 5 different paint compounds and I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif my shiny mars red Scirocco








sneak peek:










_Modified by wheeltowheel at 9:19 PM 6-4-2009_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_Mtl-Marc has been here for a while and britishrocco showed up a little while ago. Marc helped me with some stuff on my car and he changed his plugs. They're hanging out while I type this. I'm about to join them with a burger and a beer.








Bigtavo and sciroccocindy (I think) we be here in a bit.


Awesome Jim!! Sounds like good times!


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

May all those traveling to the annual Scirocco Family GTG, find safe passage.
And remember to Fly Low:









Have Fun, People!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

I am in NEED of tranny input shaft seal and clutch pushrod seal. I am already on the road to cincy and showing signs of bad gear oil leakage. PLEASE if you have these bring them along.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_I am in NEED of tranny input shaft seal and clutch pushrod seal. I am already on the road to cincy and showing signs of bad gear oil leakage. PLEASE if you have these bring them along. 

Sorry, no input shaft seals, I have a set of output stub shaft seals though, if I can remember where I put them


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

Hi!


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Tried to make an artwork suggestion by remote; didn't quite work as planned.
My suggestion for the 2009 Cincy lawn artwork is, a B.F. [ as in Fig Bucking ] DUCK, as per this template:
http://www.jimbotimbo.com/tshi...k.htm
(or reasonable facsimile thereof).
El Quacko Grande, as it were.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Eistreiber)*

^^Not a bad idea, Karl. Not bad at all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Does anyone have a pair of 5mm wheel spacers they could bring along? My rear tires are rubbing the springs a little.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Karl, Otto, Tyler, Anne, Bettie, and myself are packed and ready to roll come 5am.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Eistreiber)*

My luck never really changed today, but I did get some mowing done. As it stands right now, I may only have the '81 S here for the weekend, though I may make one last try to at least get the 16v over here tomorrow.
Rob & Melissa (ROBZUK and Booha1) were the first arrivals today. They had their car parked in "Scirocco Parking" even before I did! Plus they immediately re-loaded the trailer with Chris' wrecked 16v, much to the delight of my father. It'll be headed for the scrapper tomorrow A.M.
Currently I'm sitting in the living room at mom & dad's, waiting on Cathy / Drew / Chris to arrive so I can get some sleep. I managed to give myself a pretty good sunburn already, which is not the best way to start out this weekend.








Cincy 2009. Bring it on.


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_^^Not a bad idea, Karl. Not bad at all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Does anyone have a pair of 5mm wheel spacers they could bring along? My rear tires are rubbing the springs a little. 

I have a set in the car with bolts. Their yours if you want them.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (BluDemon)*

Calling it a night


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

We leave for Cincy in 5 hours! Gah - I'm gonna need some serious caffeine. Hopefully I'll even out my tan as my left arm is much darker than my right - it looks really weird.









Ooooh - OWN!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Calling it a night



Okidokie http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_Karl, Otto, Tyler, Anne, Bettie, and myself are packed and ready to roll come 5am.









So damn jealous. Have a blast on the journey westy caravan. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (ydrogs)*

Cathy and I arrived in Wilmington a little while ago.
The car ran well, but we'll see tomorrow if all the new noises I was hearing were real, or cabin-fever from the 9 hour drive.







I'm also getting pretty terrible gas mileage considering it's a stock JH.
I'm thinking the car will need a little bit of a tuneup this weekend. Clean plugs, fuel mixture set and all that jazz.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (ydrogs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ydrogs* »_
So damn jealous. Have a blast on the journey westy caravan. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

There's always next year! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## digga_b (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*

WAKE UP MR LEE AND CREW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You have to leave in one hour!!!








Wish I was going.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (digga_b)*

The Montreal/NJ crew is up and getting ready!


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

I'm up and packed, almost time to wander out.


----------



## rocconut (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

We arrived in town very late Wednesday night with only a small grinding noise coming from the left front brake/wheel area of Flash. Luckily we were only minutes from our destination. 
BTW after my little trip supposely to the PO Flash was luck to make it after I spun it on a straight stretch and off the road doing damage to the right side.















Our daily driver ran and drove great all the way from S Carolina. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Looking forward to seeing all that we met last year and meeting some new Rocco nuts. See you guys later today. First off to the AF museum.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

By the time I got up this morning (7 AM), Cathy was already gone in search of coffee. It's Friday of Cincy and I'm soooo excited to see everyone!!
We'll be off for breakfast adventures shortly - see you all when you arrive!!!


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm upset for not being there. After months of looking forward to it- and only being 4 hours away... the car is not ready. Ugh.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (hexagone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hexagone* »_I'm upset for not being there. After months of looking forward to it- and only being 4 hours away... the car is not ready. Ugh.


And that is why y9ou get your ass in anycar you can and get down there.....Dude...you will come back with ideas and will make next year better....roll


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Seconded. Go rent a Kia for the weekend.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (kerensky)*

t-minus 3hrs


----------



## Mash (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Leaving for my last day of work before Cincy in about an hour. When I get home, packing commences. 


Somebody tell Chris I forgot to spot him $5 for gas this morning.








Weather looking good!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (Mash)*

I dont know if it will do much good, but I will tell him http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (Neptuno)*

Tony, I have a couple of things for you tomorrow. Surprises....


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (Mash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mash* »_
Weather looking good!









By the looks of it make sure to get some sunscreen or a large hat and drink plenty of cold liquids






















BTW what do the numbers in the blue boxes represent?


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (ydrogs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ydrogs* »_BTW what do the numbers in the blue boxes represent? 
Overnight low temps.


----------



## zachste (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (kerensky)*

wow no post in six hours. guess everyone is there or on their way. will see you all tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (zachste)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zachste* »_wow no post in six hours. guess everyone is there or on their way. will see you all tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah, things are kind of boring here today...


----------



## bigtavo (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Beautiful day on tap.







Those not here will be missed.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl) (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Beautiful day on tap.







Those not here will be missed.








 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (Iroczgirl) (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Beautiful day on tap.







Those not here will be missed.









Somebody drink something for me.
Martini, margarita juice box







or beer?
Throw in some water, don't want to get blitzy out there in the sun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Overnight low temps.

Duh (slaps forehead) That proves there *are* stupid questions.
First time this thread has not been 3rd on the scirocco forum list since Nov. of last year








Wish I was looking at Sciroccos all day. Have a great time and Bennett, convince Tyler to strap your old 16V seats to his roof and drag them back to OR for me


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Iroczgirl) (bigtavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigtavo* »_Beautiful day on tap.







Those not here will be missed.









Everyone have one on me please, I'm there in spirit! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Cheers!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: (Iroczgirl) (Iroczgirl)*

Two Hundred and Forty Two Pages!!!!!!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










berk


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Iroczgirl) (TBerk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBerk* »_Two Hundred and Forty Two Pages!!!!!!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










berk


I read them all


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

There are officially two princesses...


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

I'm back! Laura and I rolled in at about 4:00. I guess you can say we cheated, we didn't have that far to go.








GREAT CINCY EVERYONE!!!!
Brendan


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Jen and I made it to Iowa City, staying at the Holiday Inn Express. We *were* going to camp near Davenport, IA, but some of the locals who were at the campground made it apparent it would have bee very late when things would have been quieting down.
Anyway, it was an absolutely WONDERFUL weekend. Was so nice to put names to faces, talk cars, talk Portland, talk anything. Only thing I would ever change about it is to make the whole thing longer








Karl - Thanks for putting me up for the night
Otto - Heater valve







and a place to spill some coolant








Rob and Anne - Thanks for the BBQ and air mattress, yes Anne, it was wonderful








Daun - thank you so much for helping organize this whole crazy event







(and your folks for putting up with us)
I know I've probly forgot to thank someone who helped make the whole thing such a wonderful event for me, don't take it personally








Again, I had an absolute blast. The drive in, airplane fly-by's, getting a great tan (ok, a sunburn), good food, even better company. Couldn't ask for a better way to spend a weekend. Don't think I'll drive it again (not until my car is a bit more pretty at least) but I *WILL* be in attendance again.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

It sounds like we can put this one to bed.


----------

